# *~* May 2013 - Spring Babies*~* 117 Jelly Babies - 22 Boy's & 19 Girl's - 5 Babies :D



## Babee_Bugs

Hello Everyone and Congrats on your BFPs... H&H 9 Months :happydance:

I couldnt see a May 2013 Baby section, so thought id make one :thumbup:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*27th April:*
Hopeful H

*28th April:*
:blue: Courtney917

*30th April:* (Maybes May!)
:pink: Babee_Bugs BORN
:blue: Jinbean
:blue: Karenesque9
:blue::pink: LoveSeel - TWINS!
:blue: maybesoon
:blue: poppy13

*1st May:* 
27firstbub
:yellow: BabyMay
cheree89
:blue: Dee_H
JavaGirl
:pink: Scarletvixen

*2nd May:*
:blue: julesjules100
:boy: lesley1988
:pink: Lovely35
luluamcr
x-Amy-x

*3rd May:*
:blue: HopinAndPrayn
:yellow: Katy_28
:pink: kezziek
:yellow: ladywright123
:pink: Rozz1e1

*4th May:*
:yellow: Lala922
Mamoosca
:blue: MnJ
mummy to be
:blue: lpjkp
pip2009
:yellow: Storm7

*5th May:*
Cassandra1995
Emma123456
katiekittykat
:pink: Katrina18
mizzk
Mom2Cayden

*6th May:*
Buggy3
cattattat
:pink: Foxycleopatra
:blue: jtink28
MissMummyMoo
sarahuk
sparkles86
:blue: TTCBean BORN

*7th May:*
bbydust
:yellow: BellaRosa8302
:pink: deray
JustFluffy
M3LL
:blue: MightyMom
missmiylove
MMOD
pixie2013
Rikkitikki

*8th May:*
Harli
:pink: Kathleen1994
:pink: Sass827
:blue: Somersetlass

*9th May:*
aknqtpie
:yellow: Hann12
:pink: Lady H
LauraAvasMum
littlemisscie
:blue: Mirchi
pinkdiamond84

*10th May:*
Ankha
:pink: Babies123
bump_mad
Genki
KeirasMummy
small_bump
Sweetbabybear

*11th May:*
:pink: CupcakeBaby

*12th May:*
Julie.Ann
lilacmonkey87
:blue: pinktiara
veronica s

*13th May:*

*14th May:*
:pink: Cupcake.Star
Mamato2boys
Squishy1982

*15th May:*
Benim
:pink: Jess137
:blue: Longing2bAMum

*16th May:*
Caliope
Skoer1360
:blue: VmrsbabcockV

*17th May:*
:blue: Bobbles86
:pink: StefanieC

*18th May:*
2boysandabean
LuckyFrankie
KrisSing

*19th May:*
*20th May:*
Sunny sun

BabyDeacon TWINS!
babyface15

*21st May:*
emergRN
pebbie1
Tlm

*22nd May:*
Chairbaby
:pink: Kitteh_Kat

*23rd May:*
lunallena
passion4shoes

*24th May:*
24/7
Bethi22
:pink: Ely27
Laubull
Starry Night

*25th May:*
button05
megs23
Sunshine15

*26th May:*
*27th May:*
beautiful_mom

*28th May:*
fee & bump
mnonie

*29th May:*
snowflakes120
:blue: Stevensmummyx

*30th May:*
CS2012

*31st May:*
JaysBaby
emmyloves1991

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:angel: Angels Gone but not forgotten :angel:

lili24 
BeccaMichelle
Stuckinoki
Harley Quinn
CaseyBaby718 
TonyaG 
BrokenfoREVer
Jadey121
Starry Night
waiting2012
MumToEva

Leave a Post with your due date and i will list it on the front page :)

Here is our group Logo:

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/dueinmay2012.jpg

And here is the code (Make sure you delete any spaces!):

[ url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1141019-may-2013-spring-babies.html][ img]https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/dueinmay2012.jpg [/img][/url]

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I cant find a really good May baby Logo... so if anyone wants to suggest any... :)


----------



## lil lovey

:hi:I'm not due in may but wanted to say wow MAY babies already:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I know... Cant believe im due 1st of MAY! so many people in my family are born on 5th of May lol... would be very weird if my due date changed to the 5th lol


----------



## waiting2012

Congrats Bugs!! :)
Hope to join you! :)
Chem pg-mc on 7/30
Soy used on days 2-6 of bleed
Bled for 11 days :( 
Left sided strong O pain on day 12
Bd'ed days 12,13,14 (hubby had dream of a little boy on day14) :winkwink:
Crampy in the front yesterday, took FRE test with smu and faint line seen! :)
Hope to see progression, and it sticks if we are :)

Our EDD will be/would be 05/04/13... My oldest will graduate HS next May.. What a way to end a long journey of heartache and waiting.. Praying this is it! :)

Lots of :dust: for your sticky bean hun!!! :)


----------



## SLCMommy

I am due in March but I just wanted to say congratulations! That's awesome!! May Babies already! That's so crazy. May is a beautiful month though!


----------



## lili24

Congratulations! Can I join you? Not sure on my dates but I'm currently 30th April, 3 weeks 5 days, if that's ok? Could well change to beginning of May but I probably won't know til I have a scan xx


----------



## Agiboma

way to go was surprised to see May babies already


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello Ladies! :)

Waiting: Fingers crossed hunnie!!!! post your tests here, i love seeing tests haha

lilli24: i will add you as you just never ever know :) Im guessing mine may change (im pregnant after a Miscarriage on the same cycle and so im not 100% on when i ovulated lol


----------



## savannahsmum

Well i got my bfp on friday and my last a/f was 18th july for 3 days...


----------



## Babee_Bugs

use www.countdowntopregnancy.com to find out your due date :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I retested today... I think i maybe around 11dpo today :happydance:

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1090674-1.jpg


----------



## lili24

Lovely line! I think I'm about 12 dpo! Exciting!


----------



## waiting2012

Thanks Bugs!
I would post them from my phone if it would let me, so sent them to one of my bnb sisters... She texted to say YES there is a faint line on this am's test!!!! Yesterdays was iffy, today's is there... :happydance:
Going to test again tomorrow, and hope its darker then today's... I couldn't help but cry this morning because I figured it would be negative... :) 

Sx today: boobs are swelled, acne like crazy and I was a little nauseas... I also have this feeling thats not a cramp but someone pressing down around that area and a tiny bit of breathlessness... Probably cause I just ate and feel bloated... I'm guessing I'm 8-9 dpo... So hopeful to officially say DUE IN MAYzzz


----------



## waiting2012

Oops the zzz should have been !!!!!! Lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

oh it all sounds positive news hunnie... Fingers crossed 

OH has been working me today, clearly out the loft sorting stuff to sell and keep in the house GRRRRR... i just want to sit and do bugger all lol


----------



## waiting2012

Hey Bugs... 
My hubby is going shortly to visit with his daughter from his first marriage..Long story for a later date, but hopefully, she'll be at our house soon!

Anyhow..Decided to swing upto the Mc D's here in our town to use their WIFI since we don't have internet at the house.. I wish the pic was better.. I tried tweaking it because from my phone to the email, I don't know--like it lost picture quality or something.. :( But wanted to share it anyways.. Doesn't help tweaking when your sitting in the car with the glare from the sun on the screen...:dohh:



Hope your day goes good...Going to chill at the house and fold laundry..Yay Me..I imagine I'll be on with my phone though..hee hee..:haha:


----------



## waiting2012

HOLY SCHNICKIES!!! I had posted the original pic on CNTDWN2PG... So far 15-5 in favor of positive... I didn't think it was showing that good..I guess I was wrong... :):):)

I'll let you decided Bugs, whether to put me down for the May 4th spot.. I'm going with what the concensus says.. :winkwink:..It won't hurt my feelings if ya' want to wait..But I really think this is our sticky bean making his or her appearance... 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I deffo see that chicky!... Did it have a lot of pinkness to it, if you can post the original I will do a saturation tweak (to bring out the colour)

I'll stick you down for the 4th :thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

I am back at home since hubby had to go.. But I will post the link to the original for cntdwn and I'm pretty sure you can right click and save the pic.. Or I can email it to you from my phone.. :)

Thanks hun :hugs: :) 

Ps.. Due to my phone being as stubborn as my kids-it'll take a frw minutes to get the link and post it.. :winkwink:


----------



## waiting2012

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.co...-pregnancy-test46501[url]
Hope that works!


----------



## waiting2012

Tried the link and it worked..:)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

It deffo looks pink to me Hunnie... I will try a tweak when I get on my laptop x


----------



## waiting2012

It looked pink to me to--just faint as expected for at the most 9 dpo.. Hee hee.. Thanks for looking hun! I am going to try and stay positive.. Lol... Thinking with all this excitement, the couch is calling my name.. Lol..

Funny, other than a "rolling" tummy, and swelled boobs, they don't hurt to bad... I am a big girl yhough lol but even being plus size-I bet Pamela Anderson's boobs aint got nothing on mine... LolTMI alert: they are usually saggy baggies...:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I will check back in later hun!! 
:dust::dust::dust:
STICKY BEAN DUST :)


----------



## sweetmere

Oh my gosh, May babies!!! <3


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive tested again today woohooo :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P1090754.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## waiting2012

Awesome Bugs!!! :happydance:
I went to use my other FRE test this morning-and it was GONE! I must be losing my dang mind or something... I found the wrapper with the end cut- I might have used it friday, but I don't remember using it.. I woke up my 11 yr old thinking she was being curious and swore it wasn't her... I wasn't about to wake my 17 yr old and ask him..:rofl: or the dh...lol.. So no new tests for me.. Hubby is getting his school books today, and with the runny/stuffy nose and nausea- I will remain hopeful... I will check back later, hope your having a good day hun! :hugs:


----------



## cheree89

I have an EDD of May 1 based on ovulation. I got a bfp on Friday at 9 dpo. I am hoping for a sticky bean but my tests don't seem to be getting much darker. I am going to wait to test again on Wednesday. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww cheree im may 1st also.... do you want me to put you down for the 1st?? ive found from like 8-12dpo tests take agesssssssss to darken up... but then when you get 13dpo+ there get very very very dark very soon!!!

awww waiting!!! cant believe were gonna have to wait hopefully you get new tests soon :) but it will give beany time to produce lots of HCG so then it will be very dark on a frer :happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Done a digital today, it came up 1-2 but looked more like 2-3 :haha:

Gonna do the other one tomorow i reckon?
 



Attached Files:







P1090762.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 7









P1090769.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cheree89

Babee_Bugs said:


> awww cheree im may 1st also.... do you want me to put you down for the 1st?? ive found from like 8-12dpo tests take agesssssssss to darken up... but then when you get 13dpo+ there get very very very dark very soon!!!
> 
> awww waiting!!! cant believe were gonna have to wait hopefully you get new tests soon :) but it will give beany time to produce lots of HCG so then it will be very dark on a frer :happydance:

Yes - put me down for the 1st. I posted my tests so far here:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/1050497-august-2012-test-thread-end-summer-bfps-44.html

I am too busy at work right now to post them again on this thread. LOL! :wacko: 

Congrats on the digital. Maybe I will get one of those tomorrow too.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive put you down for the 1st hunnie :)...

See frers i HATE!!!, last pregnancy my ICS were very very dark and my FRER was faint... i felt really frustrated!!! 

This time im not gonna bother with them... ive also found my lines are very faint with FMU but with 2nd its very very dark!!!


----------



## cheree89

Babee_Bugs said:


> Ive put you down for the 1st hunnie :)...
> 
> See frers i HATE!!!, last pregnancy my ICS were very very dark and my FRER was faint... i felt really frustrated!!!
> 
> This time im not gonna bother with them... ive also found my lines are very faint with FMU but with 2nd its very very dark!!!

hmmmm. I'll have to experiment a bit. Perhaps I'll have to order more ICs.


----------



## beautiful_mom

Yes!!! May babies already!!! I cant wait to meet the new little addition to our family. We are so excited. My due date is May 3rd!! :)


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome Cheree! Congrats to you hun!!! :)

Bugs-that is a beautiful digi!!

I wish I could run out and get test but with my hubby being a college student, just me working and juggling bills till September when we get his loans from the school, ect to cover living expences.. Blah blah blah..... Lol..

I had a rough day today at work.. One coworker ordered a Fish taco salad... Gag... Then another opened a can of tuna... Gag.. Funny thing-I love tuna! But just thinking about is making my stomach roll...:rofl: I remember with Adrian I tested one time and the line was barely there... I wish I could be like that again-less worry, and more happy... 
But I'm going to be positive no matter what!! :)

:dust:


----------



## beautiful_mom

Ahhh. May babies!! My husband and I are so excited to meet our new addition! We are due May 3rd! :)


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome Beautiful!! Congrats hun! 
Just a day ahead if me! :winkwink:


----------



## beautiful_mom

Congrats to you too waiting2012!


----------



## ladywright123

hi ladies , congratulations on everyone's bfp :happydance:

can i join you all ? testes yesterday faint line on ic then used clear blue digi and got positive 1-2 weeks ! still in shock 
oh and this will be my 4th ! 

looking forward to getting to know you all , and fingers crossed we all the a sticky & healthy 8-9 months


----------



## Mamoosca

Can I join you please? May 4th here :D


----------



## poppy13

Can I join please? Got my bfp today so not sure on exact date yet but I'm thinking 5th May.

Congrats to you all - heres to a h&h 9 months!! x


----------



## ladywright123

congrats and welcome poppy and mamooska-has it sunk in yet ??


----------



## poppy13

ladywright123 said:


> congrats and welcome poppy and mamooska-has it sunk in yet ??

Having just spoken to the antenatal lady at my dr's who said I'm due 2nd May its starting to sink in! Just waiting for AF not to show on Thurs and I'll be really excited!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello and welcome to the newbies :) Congrats!!!

I will be adding everyone to the front page, if your due date changes just let me know and ill adjust :)


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome ladies!! :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mamoosca

ladywright123 said:


> congrats and welcome poppy and mamooska-has it sunk in yet ??

Im excited and scared all at the same time :)


----------



## beautiful_mom

Ladywright123, Congrats!! Cant wait to get to know you. Just found out im pregnant a few days ago with my 3rd child. Im due May 3rd.


----------



## waiting2012

Hope everyone is having a good day so far!! 
AFM... 3 wk 3/4 days and nauseas yet again... :) had brkfst but doing good to keep it down.. Raspberry hot chocolate, sausage/egg/cheese croissant... Tasted good the first time dont think it will be so appealing the second...lol.. Slight headache, runny but stuffy nose and though I was in bed asleep about 830p last night I did NOT want to get up this am...
I know it'll get better, and not complaining.. Nice thing I noticed-(.)(.)s are a bit itchy and TMI Alert... Kind of itchy in the "down yonder" area.. Only have had that with my 2 full term pg because of the hormones... Could this one be a keeper??? God knows I've prayed for it for a LONG time.. :)


----------



## waiting2012

I'm extremely bad with names but could we introduce ourselves? Hope I'm not stepping on toes with that request.. :)

I'll start..
Stephanie-38 (39 in March)
Hubby/S.O.-Jason (35, 36 in November); married 12 years in November.
Kids- mine:Wesley (17), his:Sahara (13), ours: Adrian (11- 12 in Oct)..
Lots of 4 legged kids from guinie pig, Maine Anjou heifer, dogs, cats..
Hubby is a full time college student, I'm a toddler and twos teacher...

:dust:


----------



## LoveSeel

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations on your pregnancies. Can I join? Based on my LMP I'm due May 1. I am so excited. This will be my first!


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome Love and congrats!!!!


----------



## poppy13

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hello and welcome to the newbies :) Congrats!!!
> 
> I will be adding everyone to the front page, if your due date changes just let me know and ill adjust :)

Hey, I got my date today - 2nd May 2013 - seems a long way off but I'm sure it'll fly by!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

woopppp look what i got today..

i think im around 13DPO today but not 100% Sure :thumbup:

Abit of info about me:

Im leanne 26 and my Partner lee 28 (Hes self employed and works from home)

We have been together for nearly 9 years now...

We have 2 sons Daulton 7 years (8 in october) Ashton 5 years

we also have a Chihuahua (small dog) hes 3 :)

ive suffered 3 losses, with the last 2 being back to back, ive concieved twice including this time, after a miscarriage without a AF... Hopefully this is our forever baby x
 



Attached Files:







P1090790.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## poppy13

Babee_Bugs said:


> woopppp look what i got today..
> 
> i think im around 13DPO today but not 100% Sure :thumbup:
> 
> Abit of info about me:
> 
> Im leanne 26 and my Partner lee 28 (Hes self employed and works from home)
> 
> We have been together for nearly 9 years now...
> 
> We have 2 sons Daulton 7 years (8 in october) Ashton 5 years
> 
> we also have a Chihuahua (small dog) hes 3 :)
> 
> ive suffered 3 losses, with the last 2 being back to back, ive concieved twice including this time, after a miscarriage without a AF... Hopefully this is our forever baby x

Congratulations - its the best feeling knowing you're growing a little person! Such a miracle :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive updated the front Page :).... I shall make it more colourful soon lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ladywright123 said:


> hi ladies , congratulations on everyone's bfp :happydance:
> 
> can i join you all ? testes yesterday faint line on ic then used clear blue digi and got positive 1-2 weeks ! still in shock
> oh and this will be my 4th !
> 
> looking forward to getting to know you all , and fingers crossed we all the a sticky & healthy 8-9 months

Congrats hunnie, which day shall i stick you down for??? x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

just hope its a sticky one :)


----------



## cheree89

Woohoo - the bfps are really rolling in now. It is so exciting to be at the front end of the due date month! My DS wasn't due until the end of May, so I felt like I was late to the party. :winkwink:

Congrats to all of the May mommies!

Waiting - so sorry that you are feeling nauseous. At least that is a good sign, right? I have ZERO symptoms and it is making me nervous. However, I spoke with my midwife yesterday and she said that since I was still breastfeeding my DS that no soreness was more common than sore bbs. That was a relief.

I bought another test today. Took it with SMU and it was much darker! :happydance: I feel like this little one has a chance of sticking around and for the last 2 nights I have been having pregnancy dreams. I am also thinking strongly that this one is a girl, although both my DH and I are kind of hoping for another boy. Actually I am kind of conflicted about it. I would love another little boy, because I think it would be so fun for my DS to grow up with a little brother. However, I think 20 years from now, if I don't have a daughter I will be sad. I love the relationship I have with my mom and I would feel like I was missing out on that if I only had boys. In the end I will probably be ecstatic with either and a little disappointed either way too - is that strange? Anyone have a gut feeling yet on boy or girl?

Here is my test from today (13dpo, smu):

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc494/cheree89/13dposmu.jpg




waiting2012 said:


> I'm extremely bad with names but could we introduce ourselves? Hope I'm not stepping on toes with that request.. :)
> 
> I'll start..
> Stephanie-38 (39 in March)
> Hubby/S.O.-Jason (35, 36 in November); married 12 years in November.
> Kids- mine:Wesley (17), his:Sahara (13), ours: Adrian (11- 12 in Oct)..
> Lots of 4 legged kids from guinie pig, Maine Anjou heifer, dogs, cats..
> Hubby is a full time college student, I'm a toddler and twos teacher...
> 
> :dust:

Kaycie - 37 (38 on Thursday - yikes!)
DH - Jeremy (32, 33 next week); together 8 years
DS - Cian (17 months)
Also lots of 4 legged kiddos (3 horses and a cat)
DH and I work at a small college. He is a faculty and I am an administrator in academic affairs.


----------



## poppy13

> Woohoo - the bfps are really rolling in now. It is so exciting to be at the front end of the due date month! My DS wasn't due until the end of May, so I felt like I was late to the party. :winkwink:
> 
> Congrats to all of the May mommies!
> 
> Waiting - so sorry that you are feeling nauseous. At least that is a good sign, right? I have ZERO symptoms and it is making me nervous. However, I spoke with my midwife yesterday and she said that since I was still breastfeeding my DS that no soreness was more common than sore bbs. That was a relief.
> 
> I bought another test today. Took it with SMU and it was much darker! :happydance: I feel like this little one has a chance of sticking around and for the last 2 nights I have been having pregnancy dreams. I am also thinking strongly that this one is a girl, although both my DH and I are kind of hoping for another boy. Actually I am kind of conflicted about it. I would love another little boy, because I think it would be so fun for my DS to grow up with a little brother. However, I think 20 years from now, if I don't have a daughter I will be sad. I love the relationship I have with my mom and I would feel like I was missing out on that if I only had boys. In the end I will probably be ecstatic with either and a little disappointed either way too - is that strange? Anyone have a gut feeling yet on boy or girl?

I know what you mean about the boy/girl thing. I have always wished I'd have a girl but at around 10/11dpo I dreamt I was changing baby boys nappy and since I got the pos hpt I have been feeling it's a boy. I indulged my excitement today and went for a wander around some baby shops (mamas and papas, boots baby section etc) and was drawn to the neutral colours and boy things so who knows! Either way i just want my little munchkin to be healthy.


----------



## maybesoon

My edd is April 30th... My b-day is May 2nd! 

Chantel 36
hubby Shane is 36 
I have 2 stepchildren Audry 6, Jonas 4! 
And my 2 extremely sweet great danes Palamar 3 & MinKota 2.


----------



## cheree89

poppy13 said:


> I know what you mean about the boy/girl thing. I have always wished I'd have a girl but at around 10/11dpo I dreamt I was changing baby boys nappy and since I got the pos hpt I have been feeling it's a boy. I indulged my excitement today and went for a wander around some baby shops (mamas and papas, boots baby section etc) and was drawn to the neutral colours and boy things so who knows! Either way i just want my little munchkin to be healthy.

I wanted a girl with my first, but had strong boy vibes like you right from the start. Now I just love, love, love being a boy mom. There are lots of cute boy things too. Now when I go to the shops, all of the girl clothes kind of look the same - all pink/purple ruffles. The boy clothes seem to have more variety (animals or sports or trucks, etc.). I am sure that opinion would be different though if I had a girl. :flower:


----------



## beautiful_mom

I too know what you mean about the boy/girl thing. I have a hunch that Im Having a girl. I Hope my hunch is right. Either a boy or girl would be fine..but I think there are such cute and adorable little girl clothes and my son and daughter keep saying that they think Im going to give them a little sister. So, we will See in like 15 more weeks or so! :)


----------



## maybesoon

I have always wanted a boy. To me they are just so much easier. But for some reason I just have a hunch that this little bean is a girl... But after so many years of wanting a baby & trying at this point I will take anything I get. I am just hoping & praying for a healthy bouncing baby!


----------



## waiting2012

Kaycie... I think the nausea being there is a good thing--but then again its not a bad thing if you don't have it! Be glad your not dealing with it yet!! I know some ladies don't ever get m/s..God bless them! LOL...

As far as a boy or girl--I want a healthy baby first, and a boy second..I have 2 girls--our daughter and his daughter and just have this urge to give the dh a boy of his own..He loves my son and his been his dad since he was 4 almost 5, but its not the same as looking into the eyes of the child you created with the person you love. His brother has a son, and I would love to see what a boy would look like for us.. :)
I'll be happy with a girl though--just means lots of fluff and ruffles..LOL..

I have a meeting at 12:30-1:30 but I'll try to be back on after bit...

Anyone have names picked out already--or--at least thinking of names? I know with my losses it's premature probably, but I find myself doodling names in my spare time..LOL..I was doing that last week before I even knew for sure..LOL.. So far I like Jonah and Noah for a boy.. Emma/Emily or Bailey for a girl..I know I'll get vetoed on the girl's names and hubby doesn't like the boys names that I do..LOL..But its' fun to day dream.. :)


----------



## Carly.C

OMG ladies, I've just read every post congratulations to you all I'm so desperate to join u. I'm 11dpo and have had pink spotting for the past 48 hours which never happens b4 AF but did happen in June before my BFP. If i'm pregnant, i'll b due 3rd May. I also have cramps and right sided abdo pain. When do u think i should test? Im thinking 2mrw morning, AF due Thursday xxxxx


----------



## ladywright123

Babee_Bugs said:


> ladywright123 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies , congratulations on everyone's bfp :happydance:
> 
> can i join you all ? testes yesterday faint line on ic then used clear blue digi and got positive 1-2 weeks ! still in shock
> oh and this will be my 4th !
> 
> looking forward to getting to know you all , and fingers crossed we all the a sticky & healthy 8-9 months
> 
> Congrats hunnie, which day shall i stick you down for??? xClick to expand...


3rd of may please :happydance:


----------



## ladywright123

Carly.C said:


> OMG ladies, I've just read every post congratulations to you all I'm so desperate to join u. I'm 11dpo and have had pink spotting for the past 48 hours which never happens b4 AF but did happen in June before my BFP. If i'm pregnant, i'll b due 3rd May. I also have cramps and right sided abdo pain. When do u think i should test? Im thinking 2mrw morning, AF due Thursday xxxxx

i think you should test tomorrow hun, i'm due 3rd may and got my first faint postive yeterday and then this morning should up in a clear blue digi . finger crossed for you !


----------



## maybesoon

waiting2012 said:


> Kaycie... I think the nausea being there is a good thing--but then again its not a bad thing if you don't have it! Be glad your not dealing with it yet!! I know some ladies don't ever get m/s..God bless them! LOL...
> 
> As far as a boy or girl--I want a healthy baby first, and a boy second..I have 2 girls--our daughter and his daughter and just have this urge to give the dh a boy of his own..He loves my son and his been his dad since he was 4 almost 5, but its not the same as looking into the eyes of the child you created with the person you love. His brother has a son, and I would love to see what a boy would look like for us.. :)
> I'll be happy with a girl though--just means lots of fluff and ruffles..LOL..
> 
> I have a meeting at 12:30-1:30 but I'll try to be back on after bit...
> 
> Anyone have names picked out already--or--at least thinking of names? I know with my losses it's premature probably, but I find myself doodling names in my spare time..LOL..I was doing that last week before I even knew for sure..LOL.. So far I like Jonah and Noah for a boy.. Emma/Emily or Bailey for a girl..I know I'll get vetoed on the girl's names and hubby doesn't like the boys names that I do..LOL..But its' fun to day dream.. :)

I already have a girl name picked out. My DH doesn't want to even think about them at this point due to me having a miscarriage in my 20s at 7 weeks with twins. He says he's positive this one is going to go just fine, but he doesn't want to jinx it!


----------



## Carly.C

ladywright123 said:


> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> OMG ladies, I've just read every post congratulations to you all I'm so desperate to join u. I'm 11dpo and have had pink spotting for the past 48 hours which never happens b4 AF but did happen in June before my BFP. If i'm pregnant, i'll b due 3rd May. I also have cramps and right sided abdo pain. When do u think i should test? Im thinking 2mrw morning, AF due Thursday xxxxx
> 
> i think you should test tomorrow hun, i'm due 3rd may and got my first faint postive yeterday and then this morning should up in a clear blue digi . finger crossed for you !Click to expand...

I thought that too, i tested this afternoon :bfn: but i think my urine was too dilute, how many dpo r u? Congratulations on ur :bfp:


----------



## ladywright123

hi everyone , bit about me 

i am 30 , dh is 32
we have 3 boys ages 6, 4 and 2 on monday 

would secretly love a girl , but deep down know it will be unlikely but as long as it is healthy that's all i can ask for 

so far have a headache most of the day, not helped by having 3 kiddies at home lol and tired. i know it's only very early days but feel the same as the past 3 pg's


----------



## ladywright123

Carly.C said:


> ladywright123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> OMG ladies, I've just read every post congratulations to you all I'm so desperate to join u. I'm 11dpo and have had pink spotting for the past 48 hours which never happens b4 AF but did happen in June before my BFP. If i'm pregnant, i'll b due 3rd May. I also have cramps and right sided abdo pain. When do u think i should test? Im thinking 2mrw morning, AF due Thursday xxxxx
> 
> i think you should test tomorrow hun, i'm due 3rd may and got my first faint postive yeterday and then this morning should up in a clear blue digi . finger crossed for you !Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that too, i tested this afternoon :bfn: but i think my urine was too dilute, how many dpo r u? Congratulations on ur :bfp:Click to expand...


hi - thank you :flower: 

27 dpo went i got my first faint ( you could hardly see it ! ) definatly think use fmu tomorrow , what sort of test are you using ?


----------



## Carly.C

ladywright123 said:


> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladywright123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> OMG ladies, I've just read every post congratulations to you all I'm so desperate to join u. I'm 11dpo and have had pink spotting for the past 48 hours which never happens b4 AF but did happen in June before my BFP. If i'm pregnant, i'll b due 3rd May. I also have cramps and right sided abdo pain. When do u think i should test? Im thinking 2mrw morning, AF due Thursday xxxxx
> 
> i think you should test tomorrow hun, i'm due 3rd may and got my first faint postive yeterday and then this morning should up in a clear blue digi . finger crossed for you !Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that too, i tested this afternoon :bfn: but i think my urine was too dilute, how many dpo r u? Congratulations on ur :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi - thank you :flower:
> 
> 27 dpo went i got my first faint ( you could hardly see it ! ) definatly think use fmu tomorrow , what sort of test are you using ?Click to expand...

Yikes!!! 27dpo?? wow!!!! Its a tesco cheapy I'll b using. I used the last of my IC's today thinking id get a positive but was 2 excited 2 wait for my pee to be more concentrated! :coffee: How u feeling, any exciting symptoms?


----------



## ladywright123

Carly.C said:


> ladywright123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladywright123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carly.C said:
> 
> 
> OMG ladies, I've just read every post congratulations to you all I'm so desperate to join u. I'm 11dpo and have had pink spotting for the past 48 hours which never happens b4 AF but did happen in June before my BFP. If i'm pregnant, i'll b due 3rd May. I also have cramps and right sided abdo pain. When do u think i should test? Im thinking 2mrw morning, AF due Thursday xxxxx
> 
> i think you should test tomorrow hun, i'm due 3rd may and got my first faint postive yeterday and then this morning should up in a clear blue digi . finger crossed for you !Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that too, i tested this afternoon :bfn: but i think my urine was too dilute, how many dpo r u? Congratulations on ur :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi - thank you :flower:
> 
> 27 dpo went i got my first faint ( you could hardly see it ! ) definatly think use fmu tomorrow , what sort of test are you using ?Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes!!! 27dpo?? wow!!!! Its a tesco cheapy I'll b using. I used the last of my IC's today thinking id get a positive but was 2 excited 2 wait for my pee to be more concentrated! :coffee: How u feeling, any exciting symptoms?Click to expand...



lol i meant day 27 this months cycle , baby brain already huh ? lol ! :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive got a feeling that this is a girl, i would like a girl after having 2 boys, but if i had another boy i wouldnt be at all bothered, ive found boys to be really easy going and laid back :)

I feel like im craving sweet things, feel really nauseated (i never ever got morning sickness etc with the boys)... i suppose we shall know in about 15-16 weeks lol god that seems agessssssssss away!!!

I got a bout of jitters today, still shocked im pregnant AGAIN... but i feel like i cant be happy just yet :/ i suppose once i get past the 12 weeks mark ill be alright i hope :/


----------



## Mamoosca

I was craving sweet things and fruit all through my last pregnancy. So far with this one I'm craving savoury and spicy things. Chinese gender prediction says boy so we shall see


----------



## Babee_Bugs

With the boys i ate CHEESE!!! everything had to have cheese on it (burgers, chips, pasta, pizza, sandwiches) lol... not surprised there were quite biggish babies lol... chinese predictor was correct for them...

this time im more going into the cupboard and grabbing sweets etc... but chinese predictor says boy... so we shall see, we will have to try out the at home gender tests lol


----------



## waiting2012

Just wanted to jump on and say GOOD LUCK to those hoping for those :bfp:s and May bundles!! and WELCOME to the most recent :bfp:s! :dust:

I've not been craving much of anything..To nauseas I guess.. With Adrian I craved sweets bad, with Wes I craved tuna...LOL.. No tuna here--can't stand the smell of it now.. I really hope the hubby makes a meatloaf for supper tonite..hee hee.. I woke up this morning with a craving for meat..LOL...With the nauseasness and acne flared up--I'm thinking our soy'bean is a girl.. But the timing was right for a boy I guess.. We'll have to see how the coming weeks go.. :winkwink: 

Got to get back to work.. :( But I'll have my phone to use..LOL.. 

Talk to everyone soon! ;)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

we DTD 4 days before and the day of Ov.... So i think more than lightly its gonna be a boy :)


----------



## poppy13

Just been eating some maltesers and they tasted awful! Just life coffee & I hate coffee! Gutted as they're my favourite chocolate! :-(


----------



## waiting2012

To be honest, I've not even looked at the chinese calendar and it was right for my other 2.. Hmmm. Got me curious now...lol.. I'll have to go and look right quick.. :winkwink:...

Man, that sucks when your favorite candy doesn't taste good..:rofl:. I don't have one particular favorite.. Not crazy about coconut candies or mint.. I do like raspberry and dark chocolate which I had that for my hot chocolate this am.. Talking about candy is making my mouth water.. Lol.. I might just gave buttered popcorn and M&Ms for supper if hubby doesn't fix what I want...lol.. That would be bad, huh??? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

Based on where i went to look........
Predicted to be a......
 GIRL...
Makes me a little sad, but its ok... Maybe she'll have the dh's red hair! Both our girls only got reddish highlights.. I'd love to have a carrot top like the hubby was when he was little...:)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

which place did ya try??? i tried countdowntopregnancy.com


----------



## maybesoon

Mine came out a boy!!!! woohoo!!! That would be awesome for me, but I know my DH is really wanting another girl....


----------



## Babee_Bugs

its been correct for me twice!!!... i means its only a split 50/50 chance lol, so its always gonna be either one or the other hahaha

but its fun... im gonna try the baking soda test in a few weeks just for funsies :)

anyone else considering doing something the same???


----------



## maybesoon

I wanna do the baking soda test also! What the heck! It'll be fun!!!


----------



## maybesoon

I'll probably do the needle trick also!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

woahhh whats the needle trick??


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ive made a group logo, ill pop it up on the first page and if anyone wants tyo add it to your signature just copy the text :)


----------



## waiting2012

Crap..I just picked one from my search on my phone..lol...
I so want to try the baking soda one!!!! 

I'll see if I can find where I went...


----------



## Mom2Cayden

Babee_Bugs said:


> I know... Cant believe im due 1st of MAY! so many people in my family are born on 5th of May lol... would be very weird if my due date changed to the 5th lol

This is so weird. I just found out Im pregnant and Im due the 5th of may and my birthday is May 1st.


----------



## Mamoosca

Any of you ladies starting to feel any nausea yet? I woke up this morning feeling a bit queasy but i'm not sure if it was the excitement of getting to do my clearblue digi!

It's confirmed it for me :) says i'm 1 - 2 weeks yay!


----------



## ladywright123

Mamoosca said:


> Any of you ladies starting to feel any nausea yet? I woke up this morning feeling a bit queasy but i'm not sure if it was the excitement of getting to do my clearblue digi!
> 
> It's confirmed it for me :) says i'm 1 - 2 weeks yay!

it's a great feeling seeing it written down isn't it ! :happydance:


----------



## ladywright123

morning, 

anyone feeling crampy like they are about to come on any second ?


----------



## poppy13

ladywright123 said:


> morning,
> 
> anyone feeling crampy like they are about to come on any second ?

Yes and AF would be due tomorrow so feeling nervous. No spotting or other signs so fingers crossed. Once Thursday has passed I'm going to be optimistic and not think about risks as it cant be healthy. Not niaive but just want to enjoy my pregnancy.

I've been more tired the last few days but yesterday was much better. I guess it'll only get worse! The sickness can stay away...I dont do sick! And as I've NEVER been sick (yes its true!!) I think I'd be a wimp!


----------



## Mamoosca

poppy13 said:


> ladywright123 said:
> 
> 
> morning,
> 
> anyone feeling crampy like they are about to come on any second ?
> 
> Yes and AF would be due tomorrow so feeling nervous. No spotting or other signs so fingers crossed. Once Thursday has passed I'm going to be optimistic and not think about risks as it cant be healthy. Not niaive but just want to enjoy my pregnancy.
> 
> I've been more tired the last few days but yesterday was much better. I guess it'll only get worse! The sickness can stay away...I dont do sick! And as I've NEVER been sick (yes its true!!) I think I'd be a wimp!Click to expand...

You've never been sick?! Wow! I found last time it was the nausea that was the worst moreso than actually being sick. You might be one of the lucky ones and not get any sickness or nausea :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I think I may be joining you lovely ladies. I got my very faint BFP yesterday. I'm to scared to be excited yet. I am on CD 26 and took 100mg clomid this cycle. I just got the results of my CD 21 progesterone...82!!!

I'll post my tests below and see what you all think

1- CD25 FMU
2- CD 26 FMU
3- CD 26 PM

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/1894DAC2-81B9-4027-BEBD-FCF98281D67B-11765-00002C82354D64F2.jpg

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/3CAF7611-8AD5-4945-A92A-199F4EBF672A-11765-00002C822F16BB81.jpg


----------



## Mamoosca

Foxycleopatra said:


> I think I may be joining you lovely ladies. I got my very faint BFP yesterday. I'm to scared to be excited yet. I am on CD 26 and took 100mg clomid this cycle. I just got the results of my CD 21 progesterone...82!!!
> 
> I'll post my tests below and see what you all think
> 
> 1- CD25 FMU
> 2- CD 26 FMU
> 3- CD 26 PM
> 
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/1894DAC2-81B9-4027-BEBD-FCF98281D67B-11765-00002C82354D64F2.jpg
> 
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/3CAF7611-8AD5-4945-A92A-199F4EBF672A-11765-00002C822F16BB81.jpg

Definitely a positive!!! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## ladywright123

Foxycleopatra said:


> I think I may be joining you lovely ladies. I got my very faint BFP yesterday. I'm to scared to be excited yet. I am on CD 26 and took 100mg clomid this cycle. I just got the results of my CD 21 progesterone...82!!!
> 
> I'll post my tests below and see what you all think
> 
> 1- CD25 FMU
> 2- CD 26 FMU
> 3- CD 26 PM
> 
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/1894DAC2-81B9-4027-BEBD-FCF98281D67B-11765-00002C82354D64F2.jpg
> 
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/3CAF7611-8AD5-4945-A92A-199F4EBF672A-11765-00002C822F16BB81.jpg

congratulations !!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Mom2Cayden: There must be something in the water in August! lol

Mamoosca: I dunno if i feel nausea or just hungry lol.... i cant tell the difference, but as soon as i eat something im ok. Ive never had Morning Sickness before (Oh yes im very lucky!!) Congrats on the 1-2 Digi! :happydance: oh i love seeing those words :)

ladywright123: ive noticed that i seem to of had more crampy going ons down there as apposed to my MC's... feels like ive pulled my belly in some way... AF would of been due today for me, so i instantly feel like im on tender hook :/

Foxycleopatra: woohoooo :happydance: there are deffo positive hunnie :)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Thanx girls. Going by an online calculator my Due date is may 6th but that could change.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Foxycleopatra: ill add you in for the 6th hunnie :thumbup: if it changes just let me know :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

well i think im gonna go and put in a urine sample at my doctors!!!.... i havent dared to do it till now, i feared i may of had another chemical pregnancy (so felt it might of been a waste)... but i need to do it!!, i need to get in with the midwife so that maybes she sends me for a early scan or something... hmmmm i dunno :/ i just feel soooooooo scared.

but once ive done it... its done then aint it!?


----------



## waiting2012

Everything is going to be alright hun! I know this is going to be your sticky bean!!

Welcome to the newbies! :dust:

I said I was bad with names.. Worse when its not 6am yet.. Lol

Nausea-check.. Constipation-double check.. Light cramps- a few....

Got to jump in the shower, I'm sure my water is warm by now...lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

just tried ringing midwife No answer!!! Grrr, i think im best to try first thing, so will try again tomorrow

ive got a few nigglys going on...

Just been browsing Prams! (i was addicted to them when i had my boys lols) just spotted one for nearly £800!!! OUCH... i was gonna just buy used, but if i make it to the end and get a bubba ive just got this feeling to buy NEW lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Bugaboo Cameleon3

this is what i want!!! lol


----------



## cheree89

Mamoosca said:


> Any of you ladies starting to feel any nausea yet? I woke up this morning feeling a bit queasy but i'm not sure if it was the excitement of getting to do my clearblue digi!
> 
> It's confirmed it for me :) says i'm 1 - 2 weeks yay!

Woohoo for the digi! 



Foxycleopatra said:


> Thanx girls. Going by an online calculator my Due date is may 6th but that could change.

Congrats!



Babee_Bugs said:


> well i think im gonna go and put in a urine sample at my doctors!!!.... i havent dared to do it till now, i feared i may of had another chemical pregnancy (so felt it might of been a waste)... but i need to do it!!, i need to get in with the midwife so that maybes she sends me for a early scan or something... hmmmm i dunno :/ i just feel soooooooo scared.
> 
> but once ive done it... its done then aint it!?

I was debating going in for a beta, but decided against it. I did get my appointment with my midwife for the first week in October though. Seems so far away! Good luck getting in to see your midwife and get an early scan! I will do genetic testing and scan around 12 - 13 weeks. Then I will probably have lots of scans later on since my son was born at 30 weeks.



ladywright123 said:


> morning,
> 
> anyone feeling crampy like they are about to come on any second ?

i am really feeling the cramps today. I am also so bloated I look three months gone already. Other than that, no symptoms.


----------



## waiting2012

Ok, I have to ask... What is a Pram? Is that a bassinet, crib or stroller?? Lol.. I have sern that word before and never asked-didn't want to look completely ignorant...lol

I'm calling my dr friday.. His policy is to see you at 11 or 12 weeks but with my history I imagine he'll see me sooner.. :)

I understand about the bloat... So gassy at the moment too....I haven't told the dh yet about this pg-wanted to wait till this weekend but he asked me last night jokingly, "when ya due?"... I told him with a straight face- "May.." and went to the kitchen... Then he asked about the pictures on his phone of my hpts.. I forgot they were still on there.. Or did I... If he caught anything that was implied, I don't know.. He is a man afterall.. Lol

Now for my question of many.. This am while in the shower I had this taste in my mouth like blood.. Gross... Is that the metallic taste people talk about? Only tasted it when I stepped in the shower, and don't remember that with Adrian and its been 17 years since I was pg with my son and I know I didn't have that with my losses...hmmmm...
:dust:


----------



## waiting2012

well after fighting a horrid headache--I got to eat my lunch and it seems to be a bit better... Nearly thought I was going to hurl on my co-worker, offended one of the nice people who was cooking in the kitchen here where I work, they opened their pot which had a boiled chicken in it--smelled like POO... OMG... Not complaining though... My coworker covered for me...:rofl:..

Leann--I tried to put the May logo on my sig--for some reason it just shows and X where it should be... Not sure what I did--I copied everything like it was showing and didn't add any spaces... Hmmm...I'll try in a bit... 

hope everyone is having an awesome Wednesday! 

Congrats to all the newbies!! :happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

Went a found a substitute till I can figure out what I'm doing wrong with the link...LOL...

:):):)


----------



## jtink28

i haven't been to the doctor's yet, but the nurse (and the internet!) have placed me at may 5th. cinco de mayo!! :)


----------



## waiting2012

Congrats and welcome Tink! :happydance:


----------



## jtink28

thanks! this is my first baby, and my head is still reeling!!

so excited to be here!! :)


----------



## Mamoosca

Congrats :) I'm so excited to get to know everyone over the next 9 months :flower:


----------



## maybesoon

jtink28 said:


> i haven't been to the doctor's yet, but the nurse (and the internet!) have placed me at may 5th. cinco de mayo!! :)

Awww Congrats!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## maybesoon

lol... I found out almost a week ago & I'm still in denial!!! I can't wait to go to the doctor tomorrow. Hopefully hearing her tell me will make it real!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

waiting2012 said:


> Ok, I have to ask... What is a Pram? Is that a bassinet, crib or stroller?? Lol.. I have sern that word before and never asked-didn't want to look completely ignorant...lol
> 
> I'm calling my dr friday.. His policy is to see you at 11 or 12 weeks but with my history I imagine he'll see me sooner.. :)
> 
> I understand about the bloat... So gassy at the moment too....I haven't told the dh yet about this pg-wanted to wait till this weekend but he asked me last night jokingly, "when ya due?"... I told him with a straight face- "May.." and went to the kitchen... Then he asked about the pictures on his phone of my hpts.. I forgot they were still on there.. Or did I... If he caught anything that was implied, I don't know.. He is a man afterall.. Lol
> 
> Now for my question of many.. This am while in the shower I had this taste in my mouth like blood.. Gross... Is that the metallic taste people talk about? Only tasted it when I stepped in the shower, and don't remember that with Adrian and its been 17 years since I was pg with my son and I know I didn't have that with my losses...hmmmm...
> :dust:

Pram is i suppose your term for stroller.... We just genderise them all as PRAM haha... but it can mean, bassinet, pushchair, travels system usually there all in one :)

I get the metallic taste ALOT!!!, im not sure if its got something to do with my platelets always constantly low, but sometimes my gums bleed when pregnant and so its horrible metallic taste, as though you just put a coin in your mouth YUK YUK... its HORRID


----------



## Babee_Bugs

waiting2012 said:


> well after fighting a horrid headache--I got to eat my lunch and it seems to be a bit better... Nearly thought I was going to hurl on my co-worker, offended one of the nice people who was cooking in the kitchen here where I work, they opened their pot which had a boiled chicken in it--smelled like POO... OMG... Not complaining though... My coworker covered for me...:rofl:..
> 
> Leann--I tried to put the May logo on my sig--for some reason it just shows and X where it should be... Not sure what I did--I copied everything like it was showing and didn't add any spaces... Hmmm...I'll try in a bit...
> 
> hope everyone is having an awesome Wednesday!
> 
> Congrats to all the newbies!! :happydance:


With the link to the group logo thing.... when you input it in your signature, any spaces that you see you need to delete (i cant add it with spaces removed as it just shows the image lol).... once spaces have been removed it should appear :) let me know how ya get on x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

jtink28: Hello hunnie and welcome :happydance:

I have added you under 5th of May x x


----------



## waiting2012

I kind of thought that was what a Pram was...Hee hee.. I've not even looked at that stuff yet.. Kind of waiting to... Congrats on 4th week hun by the way! :happydance:..
each week that passes is an awesome milestone! :happydance: 

I can't wait till friday--that'll be my 4th week... :) 
And that aweful taste--yep.. I was like wow, that was bad..LOL.. It didn't last long and I know it wasn't our aweful city water or shampoo cause I had just gotten in the shower..LOL..


----------



## waiting2012

I will try again tomorrow--our 12:30-1:30 meetings have been cancelled the rest of the week.. :happydance: I don't know why I had to go anyways..I use my own stuff with my toddler/2's class..My kids aren't getting ready for kindergarten like the other teacher's kids are..:dohh:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Totally confused! Based on LMP it says April 29th. But I was 2 days late last month. Think it was nerves from trying to get preggo! So if you go by my normal cycle it would be April 27th. BUT the sites all say ovulation is more accurate and my ovulation date was the 7th. I think! The line went dark early and stayed that way for days. Taking all this into account and that my first was 10 days late... I'm estimating a due date of May 1st!! LOL. Add me to the list! :) 

Can't wait to get to know all of you over the next 9 months! :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

The Pram ive spotted is nearly £800.00 and doesnt come with many accessories!!!, but i had it with my second son and i just have to have another one!... the one i want though is being launced next month, so i will be getting one!!! hahaha, im gonna have to save up for it though :(

Yeh deffo retry, it should work when you make sure no spaces are in the code :) its very touchy! haha


----------



## Babee_Bugs

BeccaMichelle: welcome to the group hunnie, i take it you ovulated on 8th of August??? :haha: only reason i know that is because im due 1st of May, i havent had a AF since my last miscarriage, but i do know my Ovulation day lol (probally the only thing i do know lol)

I will add you now to the list :)


----------



## Mamoosca

BeccaMichelle said:


> Totally confused! Based on LMP it says April 29th. But I was 2 days late last month. Think it was nerves from trying to get preggo! So if you go by my normal cycle it would be April 27th. BUT the sites all say ovulation is more accurate and my ovulation date was the 7th. I think! The line went dark early and stayed that way for days. Taking all this into account and that my first was 10 days late... I'm estimating a due date of May 1st!! LOL. Add me to the list! :)
> 
> Can't wait to get to know all of you over the next 9 months! :)


Congrats!Nevermind i read it wrong! loL!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Babee_Bugs said:


> BeccaMichelle: welcome to the group hunnie, i take it you ovulated on 8th of August??? :haha: only reason i know that is because im due 1st of May, i havent had a AF since my last miscarriage, but i do know my Ovulation day lol
> 
> I will add you now to the list :)

Thanks! It was likely the 7th or the 8th... since the tests say 'any time between 24-48' I'm unsure. :) 

Had an implantation bleed 4 days before AF was due. wish I could use that to pin down a date! Even if the docs give me an April due date I'm sure I'll have a May baby. :) (watch me eat my words later) lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Mamoosca said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Totally confused! Based on LMP it says April 29th. But I was 2 days late last month. Think it was nerves from trying to get preggo! So if you go by my normal cycle it would be April 27th. BUT the sites all say ovulation is more accurate and my ovulation date was the 7th. I think! The line went dark early and stayed that way for days. Taking all this into account and that my first was 10 days late... I'm estimating a due date of May 1st!! LOL. Add me to the list! :)
> 
> Can't wait to get to know all of you over the next 9 months! :)
> 
> 
> Congrats!Nevermind i read it wrong! loL!Click to expand...

*laughs* whatever you said, you changed it before I even saw it! :D


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hmmm, its hard to determine ovulation, unless you monitor your body signs, like eggwhite cervical mucus, high soft open cervix, some mild cramps mainly located to one side (either right or left) 

can you remember any of those?? that might help abit more x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Based on the symptoms I may have ovulated on the 6th even... who knows. May 1st sounds like a good birthday to me. ;)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Your prolly sick of seeing tests but here is mine from today, I don't even need to play with the colours anymore! I can't believe this is really happening. Though I won't feel safe till at least 8 weeks as I mc back in jan at 7 weeks. Please stick little baby.

Does this look ok for a progression?

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/B6A466CD-9572-4564-A331-7386BEFB491B-12153-00002CC8B2B0480A.jpg


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome Becca, and lots of congrats!!

Foxy-I would def say thats progression hun! :happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Foxy: thats Perfect Progression hunnie :), i tried those ics with my last pregnancy and it took ages and ages for the lines to go dark, whereas other ic tests were very very dark!!

deffo Pregnant :happydance:

AFM:... I plucked up the courage to ring the Midwife today, shes gonna get the midwife for my area to ring me with a booking in appointment :) Last time i got my booking in appointment i was 9 weeks :/ i hope she books me in earlier, as i want a scan! at some point!

I dont know if this is normal, but i keep feeling like ive pulled my belly low down. I rolled over in bed lastnight and felt my belly low down pull! i was just laid there thinking Owwwww that hurts!

I havent had this before with the last 2 pregnancies??? anyone else got it? x


----------



## CandyApple19

oh wow :D may babies! Congrats everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cheree89

Hi everyone - had a bit of bad news yesterday. I got laid off from work! Pretty much the entire academic affairs staff in our college was laid off. I can go back to being faculty, but I don't know if I really want to do that. Although it would mean only working 3 or 4 days per week, which would be nice. I also applied to a job about 2 hours away that it looks like I will get (references were called) , but that would mean selling or renting our home - yuck! 

It was a stressful day! Hopefully my little one is ok through the stress.

In happier news, it is my birthday today and when I took a test just now the line was nice and dark - best present ever!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww Cheree.... I can only imagine how stressful that was. Ive always found once one door closes another one will always open :)

are you hoping to get the new job you applied for? even though you may have to move etc???

Yay for dark tests :)


----------



## Mamoosca

Happy birthday Cheree!

Every cloud has a silver lining and in sure after all this stress everything will fall into place. I'm sure LO will be fine :flower:


----------



## cheree89

yes I am hoping for the new job - if for nothing other than the ego boost - lol! It would be a good job, just the logistics are a nightmare. And the faculty job would be so nice with the new baby. I know where I work is a bad place, though, so do I really want to stay - YKWIM?


----------



## cheree89

Mamoosca said:


> Happy birthday Cheree!
> 
> Every cloud has a silver lining and in sure after all this stress everything will fall into place. I'm sure LO will be fine :flower:

aw thanks!


----------



## poppy13

Happy birthday Cheree! Next birthday you'll have a new baby to celebrate it with!

Afm I can't believe I'm 4 weeks today, a whole month down, 8 to go! Already it feels like it's going quick although I can't wait for my little munchkin to give me a little bump but I know it's a way off yet. It will be better than this bloat I've got going on! My major positive at the moment - in DH's opinion - is the 2 inch increase in my bust! Only downside for him is they are too tender for him to go anywhere near them!

We're seeing my parents at the weekend and I'm really going to struggle not to say anything as I hate having secrets from them but DH and me have decided we want a bit more time for it to sink in and for us to get used to the idea. Luckily my parents live an hour and a half away so it's not like I'll just bump into them and DH's parents live 25 mins away so it's very rare they just drop in which will make it easier to keep the secret. I'd love to tell now but it's nice it's only me and DH as I just know once the parents know they'll be fussing as it's the first grandchild for all of them.

sorry for the long post but when no one knows its hard to keep it all in - and I'm a chatterbox IRL!


----------



## LoveSeel

Babee_Bugs, my abdomen feels sore too like I've been doing sit ups. I noticed it last night when I rolled over. Hope it's a good sign!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh yey loveseel... thats what mine feels like!... i havent had in the last 2 mc's so im hoping a new symptom = good! lol

well midwife rang me back and im booked in for the 26th of September, ill be dot on 9 weeks... in the meantime shes contacting the early pregnancy unit at my local hospital to get me in for a early reassurance scan not till after im 6 weeks.. so hopefully in the next 2 weeks ill have a scan :)


----------



## jtink28

hey ladies -
this morning i woke up, and my first thought was "i cannot believe i am PREGNANT!"
so exciting we're all going to have may babies!! :)

how's this progression looking? my DH thinks i'm nuts - he thinks i should take one test, and call it a day! yeah, right. 
i'm technically 11dpo today.
 



Attached Files:







20120823_081455.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jtink28

LoveSeel said:


> Babee_Bugs, my abdomen feels sore too like I've been doing sit ups. I noticed it last night when I rolled over. Hope it's a good sign!

that was actually my first sign! my stomach feels like i've done about 100 sit-ups. hehee.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

That looks like fab progression hunnie :thumbup:

My OH has given up, he no longer gets involved with my testing :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Heres mine from this morning i think im about 15DPO... the past few days ive noticed them getting darker and darker!!!
 



Attached Files:







P1090828.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lilllian

I think I even more excited second time round - maybe because I loved being pregnant the last time and can't wait to get a nice big bump- I want to scream I am so happy! wish I could tell everybody I know!! Hurrrrahh!! We are so lucky!:)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello Lillian and welcome hunnie..... what day are you due? x


----------



## Lilllian

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hello Lillian and welcome hunnie..... what day are you due? x

Thanks very much. I am due the 27th April from rough dates but could be a May baby?


----------



## Mamoosca

Im sooooooooo tired today. Luckily my SIL has taken the baby for a few hours so im going to have a nap in a bit! Anyone else totally exhausted? Roll on 2nd trimester energy boost :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

im tired, but ive been very busy doing house stuff so i dont know x


----------



## maybesoon

I seem to stay tired. But last night was a really bad night for me & I didn't get much sleep. I think the excitement of my doctors appointment today may have had some to do with it. But I was having these lightening bolt sharp shooting pains down my left lower side all night which didn't help anything. I'm just hoping this is normal & my little bean is safe & sound.


----------



## Mamoosca

maybesoon said:


> I seem to stay tired. But last night was a really bad night for me & I didn't get much sleep. I think the excitement of my doctors appointment today may have had some to do with it. But I was having these lightening bolt sharp shooting pains down my left lower side all night which didn't help anything. I'm just hoping this is normal & my little bean is safe & sound.

It's probably just your uterus starting to stretch. I get twinges on my left side every now and again and then sometimes on my right xx


----------



## kezziek

Hi Ladies!! :flower:

Please can I join you? Really need to talk to someone about this as I'm just too scared to tell anyone else right now :wacko:

I'm 11 dpo today, period not due til next tues- eek! But I had a feeling we may have caught this month as I was using opks (not planning on ttc but wanting to start to prepare for it in a few months time) and I ovulated really early for me so we had a whoops. 

I was getting really faint lines on ebay cheapies for last two days and you could barely see them but I took this superdrug one this afternoon and I think it confirms it although I am not 100% believing yet as still so early?

I have two boys already so will have 3 under 4!!!! Crazy lady I am. 

:dohh: but also secretly :cloud9: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you so much Mamoosca!!!


----------



## Mamoosca

That definitely looks like a BFP to me. Congrats :) :flower:


----------



## dani87

Hi everyone, is it OK to join in?? Congratulations to you all :happydance:

I got a BFP on Tuesday, this is my first pregnancy and I've only told my partner! I'm so full of questions, but mainly, I keep having "pulling" sensations in my tummy, not on any particular side, just everywhere. Is this normal??!! I'm approx 3 weeks 5 days pregnant :cloud9:

Thanks!! xx


----------



## Mamoosca

dani87 said:


> Hi everyone, is it OK to join in?? Congratulations to you all :happydance:
> 
> I got a BFP on Tuesday, this is my first pregnancy and I've only told my partner! I'm so full of questions, but mainly, I keep having "pulling" sensations in my tummy, not on any particular side, just everywhere. Is this normal??!! I'm approx 3 weeks 5 days pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks!! xx

It's normal hun. Congratulations. :happydance:


----------



## jtink28

agh! this is so exciting. :)

i am tired, too, all day. i haven't told anyone at my office (and i won't, not until i start to show!!), and i'm sure they think i've been out partying, because i've been nodding off at my desk. hehee :)

babee bugs, i followed you in your last thread, and i know, i just know, that this is your sticky bean! yayayayay!!! :)

does anyone else run to the bathroom every 5 minutes, expecting their AF??!! my AF was _supposed_ to be due on 8/26, and i can't even fathom that she's not coming back for a loooonnnng time :)


----------



## maybesoon

dani87 said:


> Hi everyone, is it OK to join in?? Congratulations to you all :happydance:
> 
> I got a BFP on Tuesday, this is my first pregnancy and I've only told my partner! I'm so full of questions, but mainly, I keep having "pulling" sensations in my tummy, not on any particular side, just everywhere. Is this normal??!! I'm approx 3 weeks 5 days pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks!! xx

Congrats dani!!! It's my 1st also!


----------



## jtink28

maybesoon said:


> dani87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, is it OK to join in?? Congratulations to you all :happydance:
> 
> I got a BFP on Tuesday, this is my first pregnancy and I've only told my partner! I'm so full of questions, but mainly, I keep having "pulling" sensations in my tummy, not on any particular side, just everywhere. Is this normal??!! I'm approx 3 weeks 5 days pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks!! xx
> 
> Congrats dani!!! It's my 1st also!Click to expand...

this is my first, too!!! we can experience all the first time things together!! :happydance:


----------



## maybesoon

lol jtink.... My AF was due on the 16th & I'm still checking for her everytime I go pee (which is every 5 minutes)!!! It just all seems like a dream to me. I'm still afraid to get overly excited.


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome to all the Newbies!! :happydance:
Happy Birthday Cheree!!! As far as the job goes--I agree God opens many doors for us, its up to you to know which is the right one for you and your family..:hugs: I also told a fellow TTC sister that sometimes He opens windows instead of doors so we can get glimpses of what could possibly be.. Its a scary thought changing jobs, and expecting a baby--but I know your heart will lead you in the right direction hun! :)

Leann--I've had that feeling too--like sit-ups..Had that especially at 6 dpo and I'm pretty sure that was my implantation.. I've felt a little crampy on the left than the right, but I know that's all NORMAL...Whatever normal is..LOL

I love the test pics! I'm wary of testing again this weekend, I know I shouldn't be with the slew of sx and such and but I'm still kind of scared at what may show up..I'm absolutely exhausted and nauseas...Today more so than yesterday with the nausea..UGH..The funky taste in my mouth though--didn't have that today..Thank God, I think if it did happen again I'd hurl! I'm doing good though--face is so broke out, cm is really making its appearance too.. I hate having the feeling like I need to run and check because I can't just get someone to come to my class every 5 minutes LOL... 

I'm on my am break, but I'll be back on at lunch..

Hope everyone is having a really good day! :)


----------



## kezziek

dani87 said:


> Hi everyone, is it OK to join in?? Congratulations to you all :happydance:
> 
> I got a BFP on Tuesday, this is my first pregnancy and I've only told my partner! I'm so full of questions, but mainly, I keep having "pulling" sensations in my tummy, not on any particular side, just everywhere. Is this normal??!! I'm approx 3 weeks 5 days pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks!! xx

Congratulations!

Yeah very normal, with my first I had horrible pains like really bad period cramps, I remember crying thinking I was losing him but it's just all the stretching and stuff I believe. I remember also in the first few weeks both times lying in bed feeling like someone was kicking my lower back repeatedly.

This time I've been having pinching and pulling and a heavy feeling also a tight mildly sore lower back. 

Anyone else not got sore boobs?? They have grown though lol already!


----------



## waiting2012

Only one more day--YAY! and I'll be 4 weeks... Can't wait to see that change on my ticker...Hee hee...


----------



## waiting2012

kezziek said:


> dani87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, is it OK to join in?? Congratulations to you all :happydance:
> 
> I got a BFP on Tuesday, this is my first pregnancy and I've only told my partner! I'm so full of questions, but mainly, I keep having "pulling" sensations in my tummy, not on any particular side, just everywhere. Is this normal??!! I'm approx 3 weeks 5 days pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks!! xx
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Yeah very normal, with my first I had horrible pains like really bad period cramps, I remember crying thinking I was losing him but it's just all the stretching and stuff I believe. I remember also in the first few weeks both times lying in bed feeling like someone was kicking my lower back repeatedly.
> 
> This time I've been having pinching and pulling and a heavy feeling also a tight mildly sore lower back.
> 
> Anyone else not got sore boobs?? They have grown though lol already!Click to expand...

My boobs aren't extremely sore like before AF should show--but they are sore to the touch--and even that isn't the same as Pre-AF soreness..Mine have grown too--they are quite swelled.. And my back--OMG...I tossed and turned last night because my back was hurting--I've been sleeping with a pillow between my knees--it helps and last night I wanted to go to bed without it..:dohh: My groin/hip area also feels like someone made me into a wishbone and pulled...Hurts sometimes after being up on feet or even sitting for a bit...Not a fun feeling.. :(


----------



## maybesoon

kezziek said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Yeah very normal, with my first I had horrible pains like really bad period cramps, I remember crying thinking I was losing him but it's just all the stretching and stuff I believe. I remember also in the first few weeks both times lying in bed feeling like someone was kicking my lower back repeatedly.
> 
> This time I've been having pinching and pulling and a heavy feeling also a tight mildly sore lower back.
> 
> Anyone else not got sore boobs?? They have grown though lol already!

OMG... My boobs have been sore for 3 weeks now. I finally broke down last weekend & bought a few sports bras & I'm living in them (literally)... What's really weird is when I reach above my head with either of my arms it's like I get a cramp in the muscle on the side by my armpit... weird... has anyone else had that happen???


----------



## jtink28

my lower back hurts a bit, and my boobs aren't incredibly sore, but they are HUGE. i knew that would happen, but when it happened, i wasn't prepared!! hhaha!


----------



## waiting2012

maybesoon said:


> kezziek said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Yeah very normal, with my first I had horrible pains like really bad period cramps, I remember crying thinking I was losing him but it's just all the stretching and stuff I believe. I remember also in the first few weeks both times lying in bed feeling like someone was kicking my lower back repeatedly.
> 
> This time I've been having pinching and pulling and a heavy feeling also a tight mildly sore lower back.
> 
> Anyone else not got sore boobs?? They have grown though lol already!
> 
> OMG... My boobs have been sore for 3 weeks now. I finally broke down last weekend & bought a few sports bras & I'm living in them (literally)... What's really weird is when I reach above my head with either of my arms it's like I get a cramp in the muscle on the side by my armpit... weird... has anyone else had that happen???Click to expand...

As I lift my hands above my head to see...:rofl::rofl::rofl:..ya know the muscles under there are a bit tender... :haha:


----------



## dani87

I have the hip pain also!! And for some reason, a very sore left elbow! Still real worried about these cramps, I was doing housework earlier and they were very noticeable. Just have to remember I'm pregnant, not sick!! Has anyone been sick yet?









waiting2012 said:


> kezziek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, is it OK to join in?? Congratulations to you all :happydance:
> 
> I got a BFP on Tuesday, this is my first pregnancy and I've only told my partner! I'm so full of questions, but mainly, I keep having "pulling" sensations in my tummy, not on any particular side, just everywhere. Is this normal??!! I'm approx 3 weeks 5 days pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks!! xx
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Yeah very normal, with my first I had horrible pains like really bad period cramps, I remember crying thinking I was losing him but it's just all the stretching and stuff I believe. I remember also in the first few weeks both times lying in bed feeling like someone was kicking my lower back repeatedly.
> 
> This time I've been having pinching and pulling and a heavy feeling also a tight mildly sore lower back.
> 
> Anyone else not got sore boobs?? They have grown though lol already!Click to expand...
> 
> My boobs aren't extremely sore like before AF should show--but they are sore to the touch--and even that isn't the same as Pre-AF soreness..Mine have grown too--they are quite swelled.. And my back--OMG...I tossed and turned last night because my back was hurting--I've been sleeping with a pillow between my knees--it helps and last night I wanted to go to bed without it..:dohh: My groin/hip area also feels like someone made me into a wishbone and pulled...Hurts sometimes after being up on feet or even sitting for a bit...Not a fun feeling.. :(Click to expand...


----------



## waiting2012

I have figured it out... that daunting feeling around the uterus..Not quite a cramp, who really knows what a "twinge" is..LOL.. I'm going to call it like it feels... Someone punched me in the uterus...:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I have been up on my feet for a little over an hour as we just got done feeding the kids, I washed up the dishes, put the lunch boxes together, etc.. Cleaned the tables, cleaned up my tods--and I feel like someone punched me in the uterus.. It doesn't hurt--but makes me feel like I need to pee really bad..:rofl: I am ever so grateful its my lunch break... I am finally sitting and enjoying the Taco Bell I ordered earlier.. :happydance:

Only one more day till friday.. Can I get WHOOP WHOOP?? :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## waiting2012

Dani--no vomiting..But nauseas... That started monday for me--I was early to get it with my daughter too.. I was well before 4 weeks and throwing up--at least I'm not that bad yet! :)


----------



## maybesoon

bahahaha waiting!!! I knew someone would try it out!! It totally sucks. I even tried eating bananas to see if it would help with the cramping up... Nope it didn't. 

dani, Everytime I feel something new I try to remind myself it's normal so I don't totally freak out! I'm sure hoping this gets easier over the next couple of weeks!!!


----------



## waiting2012

I tell ya what--Sitting here for a bit, has made a world of difference... The feeling in my uterus area--has decreased a lot...I worry that since having 2 c/s's and my age--the amount of stretching and pulling going on in there.. YIKES... 

And BTW.. I FIGURED OUT THE LOGO...WHOOP WHOOP:dance:

Ok, that was loco--but I'm feeling good since I ate...LOL


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Welcome to the ladies... whats your due date and i will add you to the list :)

Yeh waiting you figured it out ;)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

LOL Nice to hear I'm not the only one dying for a nap!!! I tried sooo hard to get my LO to sleep this afternoon... no luck at all. So now I'm faced with packing boxes and moving carload of stuff over to our new house with an unnapped baby AND an unnapped Mummy!

My boobs haven't started aching yet... I remember last time if I even brushed them with my arms it was crazy painful!


----------



## AmandaJJ

1st May is a good date - that's my wedding anniversary :) All the best!


----------



## jtink28

i'm 3w4d, and my boobs are a touch sore, but nothing big. i am exhausted all the time, though!!
no other symptoms...i'm wondering when those will hit??


----------



## Babee_Bugs

My boobs arent hurting this time round, ive noticed the odd twinge in the nipple now and again but thats that...

With my pregnancy in feb-april my Boobs hurt like hell from the day i ovulated till around 10 weeks, it was awful!, i had to wear my bra to bed just to ease the pain!

Tonight the Bloated belly has truly kicked in!... i look huge! im only a size 8-10 in clothes haha


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Babee_Bugs said:


> My boobs arent hurting this time round, ive noticed the odd twinge in the nipple now and again but thats that...
> 
> With my pregnancy in feb-april my Boobs hurt like hell from the day i ovulated till around 10 weeks, it was awful!, i had to wear my bra to bed just to ease the pain!
> 
> Tonight the Bloated belly has truly kicked in!... i look huge! im only a size 8-10 in clothes haha

Oh I've totally felt bloated too! Not at all hungry.. constantly feel like I've just eaten.


----------



## jtink28

BeccaMichelle said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> My boobs arent hurting this time round, ive noticed the odd twinge in the nipple now and again but thats that...
> 
> With my pregnancy in feb-april my Boobs hurt like hell from the day i ovulated till around 10 weeks, it was awful!, i had to wear my bra to bed just to ease the pain!
> 
> Tonight the Bloated belly has truly kicked in!... i look huge! im only a size 8-10 in clothes haha
> 
> Oh I've totally felt bloated too! Not at all hungry.. constantly feel like I've just eaten.Click to expand...

yeah, i was wondering if that was a pregnancy symtom or if i was going crazy. nothing sounds good - i am driving my DH crazy because he keeps asking what i want to eat for dinner, and i keep telling him i'm not hungry, and nothing sounds good! 
i feel bloated, like i just ate a huge meal, and had to pop open the button on my jeans!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Im finding my meal portions are getting smaller, to now i need to just eat little but often, the thought of having a big meal makes me Blurghhhh

my OH is drove round the bend already ahaha


----------



## BeccaMichelle

So strange having these symptoms so early because I remember them being 3rd trimester things. Don't know if it's all in my head or if my body is reacting differently because it's done this before. Just gearing up faster or something?

I'm just soo scared of the morning sickness. It hit at 5 weeks last time and lasted till about 24 weeks...... 24 hour a day nauseousness... praying it's not as bad this time!!!


----------



## Mamoosca

My boobs aren't hurting either, they did at the weekend for a while but it's stopped now. I'm mega bloated though and feel like ive been kicked in the pelvis. And i've got heartburn again already :(

I promised myself i'd savor every moment of this pregnancy since last time i complained the whole way through and missed it loads once i finally had LO so im trying not to wish time away until my 1st scan! :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Today i told my mum!... she was happy for me and said NO WAY!!! with a grin on her face...

she was happy for me and happy i would be getting a earlier scan, but she was abit "try and not get ahead of yourself" which obviously im not doing.

Its hard not to tell her when shes round everday lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Babee_Bugs said:


> Today i told my mum!... she was happy for me and said NO WAY!!! with a grin on her face...
> 
> she was happy for me and happy i would be getting a earlier scan, but she was abit "try and not get ahead of yourself" which obviously im not doing.
> 
> Its hard not to tell her when shes round everday lol

I keep wanting to call my mom but I keep putting it off.... last time I told her as soon as I saw the faint line. I just feel more hesitant this time... I don't know why. Maybe after we get moved into our new place I'll feel less unsettled and tell her then. I'm sure if she was round everyday I would have told her already!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i dare say i probs wouldnt of told her if i didnt see her sooo often... but i have a board thats magnetic attached to my fridge, if i dont write appointments etc down on there, then i forget!!!, so it would of only been a matter of time that she would of seen it up on the board lol

Plus shes in and out of the doctors that i go to aswell, so i would of probs bumped into her haha


----------



## maybesoon

Lol... I told my mom right away! I couldn't help it. I see her almost daily & she would have caught on quick! She started crying she was so happy. I kept telling her to not get too excited until after I go to the doctor. The next morning she was already looking at cribs! Lol. What do you do?? Love that woman!


----------



## kezziek

Am due 8th May all being well - I still can't believe it. It does not feel that far away especially as this run up to Christmas gos so quick now...eek! Hubbie home from work and showed him tests, he is in shock. Neither of us are going to sleep well tonight. We have to work out the finances and I'm terrified of telling work as I've only been there 8 months. :wacko: Am having some nausea which makes me really anxious as I had hyperemesis with my first and ended up in hospital with dehydration. I know it's all more than worth it in the end but still really scared it will happen again and what to do about work etc and my two other babies who still need me....ahhh sorry ranting to you ladies. I hope you are all ok and getting ready for lovely weekends xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Can I join you lovely ladies? :flower:

Got my BFP today - think I am due 5 May :)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Wow you are a chatty bunch ( especially while I'm asleep on the other side of the world!) 

Welcome and congrats to the new girls.

I finally did a digi this morning, it took forever to process but finally that magic word came up "pregnant 1-2" but I think I must be on the cusp of 2-3. My symptoms so far are sore bbs not as bad as last time yet but it's still early, pressure, heaviness, stretchy in my lower tummy, hip pain and trouble sleeping though I'm always super tired ( I'm normally a night owl rarely in bed before midnight but the last few nights I'm starting to fall asleep on the Lounge by 930). Ooooh last night I had my first real twinge of nausea! I've never been more excited to feel sick in my life!

I haven't told a soul yet except for DH, I'm to scared as last time we told all our families at Christmas ( I was 5 1/2wks) and I mc 2wks later. This time round I want to wait till 12 weeks or at least till I have a proper scan at 9/10wks. I will have to tell my boss on Monday as my job is very physical so I will have to be put on light duties, I'm not sure how he is going to take it.


----------



## Mamoosca

Congrats KatieKittyKat of course - the more the merrier, congratulations!!

Foxy - ahhh congrats on the digi, it's so nice seeing those words. I think everyone has that horrible kicked in the tummy feeling at the mo lol xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

katiekittykat: congrats hunnie :)... ive just added you to the front page hunnie...

kezzie ive also added you to the front page :).

Foxy: congrats on the 1-2 hunnie... when i did my digi it took forever to come up and then it came up 1-2, i pulled it apart and checked the lines and there were more 2-3!, so the next day i retested and i got 2-3 :) i bought some more digis :haha: so hopefully i get that 3+

Im also the same with not telling very many people, we told everyone before and it was just awful having to tell them! and then you would get the odd person who didnt know that i MC'd so there would be like "oh congrats on ya pregnancy" and i had to tell them well no actually its all gone abit pear shaped :(..

This time just me, OH and our Parents know... (we thought it was best to let them know, incase for hospital visits and them might having to mind the boys whilst we go, or my mum come with me to appointments if OH has to work). But there on strict orders not to tell a sole :) lol


----------



## maybesoon

Well I went to my first appointment today. They gave my edd as April 24th! I go back on September 13 for my first scan. I can't wait to hear my little bean's heartbeat!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Lots to try and remember...:dohh:

Welcome to all those I've missed--:happydance::happydance:

Double congrats to those that used the Digi's..Ours here in the states don't give us the 1-3 readings..Just plain ole pregnant or not pregnant...Calling my dr tomorrow to see what he wants to do..he was so GREAT monitoring me for the last month, and he was so hopeful for me to considering the roller coaster we've been on.. I may try and get in on monday for at least my urine test, and possibly my blood test...Man, he's going to be surprised!! :rofl: 

I have done nothing this afternoon but sit on my arse.. (I like that word, so much classier than ass):rofl:... I think I wore myself out completely because when I get up and do to much--I get that pressure in my woohoo like someone punched me there and I feel up past my belly button..I'm not going to lie--I'm not a skinny-minnie..Not EVEN CLOSE..:rofl:...But I feel like there is some major construction going on down and there, and I feel like the ungrateful neighbor who doesn't appreciate a good remodel job..:rofl:.. And boobs--I thought I escaped that pain for a little while longer..I was sitting here filling out my daily sheets for my kids--and OMG--barely brushed em by the table--LORDY... They almost have this ON FIRE feel to them--it lasted about an hour, and now its not too bad... I'm waiting on a ride with my boss so just hanging out... Man... I'm just beat.. I'm going home and getting straight into my bed... THANK GOD TOMORROW IS FRIDAY!:happydance:


----------



## maybesoon

lol waiting! I'm laying in bed right now. That's little trip the the obgyn & getting my annual pelvic exam wore me the heck out! I got all teary eyed when she confirmed my pregnancy. She hugged me & said "Honey it's ok, this has been a really really long time coming. Everything is going to be ok. I promise we will get you through this one healthy"! She is the sweetest! I have been going to her for 6 years now & she has seen me through a lot. I have had several different female docs and above all she has been the best choice I have ever made!

I know it's just my hormones, but I can't stop tearing up now! 

Hope you all have a wonderful night!


----------



## waiting2012

Awe, You too hun!!! I just love a good female doctor..My doctor with both my other 2 were both female--and wonderful!! I've seen my present doctor several times--he's nice and very MCDREAMY, but he is afterall still a guy... I wish I had a female doctor like the ones I've had... 
And I'm sooo jealous--already in bed...I'm still stuck here at work waiting to go...UGH...LOL


----------



## maybesoon

lol... I only got lucky today because I left work at 2:00 for my 3:45 appointment. I drive an hour one way to & from work! So after my appointment I was able to come straight home & lay down for awhile. My back is killing me this afternoon. Which is normal after the good ol yearly pap is done!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Waiting: i think its really tiring just doing Bot all!!!... i hate having days like that, as i just feel like utter crap haha.... im off to bed now myself its 23:51pm here... OH finishes work at midnight and then off to bed! i need my beauty sleep :haha:

maybesoon: im glad everything went well, awww your bound to be teary, its only to be expected. I felt my pregnancies seemed more real once i was booked in and actually talking to a midwife! filling out paperwork etc it just makes it all the more Real!... i cant wait for my scan, hoping its in the next couple of weeks. :)


----------



## Jinbean

Hey Lovely Ladies!:hi:

Just wondering if it's ok to join you all! Just got my :bfp: a few hours ago and can't quite believe it! My estimated due date is 2nd May 2013.

Hope all is going well for everyone.

Looking forward to getting to know you all during this amazing journey we are all on! Yay for us! :happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
J x


----------



## maybesoon

Jinbean said:


> Hey Lovely Ladies!:hi:
> 
> Just wondering if it's ok to join you all! Just got my :bfp: a few hours ago and can't quite believe it! My estimated due date is 2nd May 2013.
> 
> Hope all is going well for everyone.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all during this amazing journey we are all on! Yay for us! :happydance:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> J x

Awww Jinbean, May 2nd is my b-day!!!!

Wishing you a H&H pregnancy!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome Jin!!!:happydance:

Oh home sweet home...:dance: Finally in my bed:dance: now I'm regretting not taking my stinkin bra off...:rofl:... I guess I need to hoist my butt up off this bed and get my pjs on.. Hubby is actually fixin me a plate of dinner-good thing cause I'm getting nauseas...lol


----------



## maybesoon

bahahaha I live in a sports bra these days.. literally night & day!


----------



## waiting2012

Well got off my duff-went potty, took ye'ole bra off-omg-The dang thing was cutting into my skin... And I feel like they are bigger than this morning... 

Enjoying a delicious plate of leftovers.. My meatloaf, peas, corn on the cob and cheesie mashed potatoes... Mmmmmm...


----------



## waiting2012

I def need to get some more bras.. With school expences- I may be tank topping it until the kids have all they need first... :s I have to admit this 38 yr old momma is very proud of her new found cleavage... Heehee.. So its all worth it, but if my dh grabs a feel one more time-he may lose more than a few fingers..:rofl:


----------



## maybesoon

BAhahaha!!! I haven't noticed mine getting any bigger... But yes... My dh has been trying to "massage" them lately!!! I'm like... Ummm I said they hurt, no I don't want you to massage them... Poor guy just doesn't get it... And during my yearly exam today I about came off the bed when she was doing my breast exam!!!!


----------



## mummyconfused

Are you serious? May babies already? Far out


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Hey ladies, I'm joining you! I found out early, around 10DPO! I thought I was due April 29th but since my cycles are a little longer I'm actually about 3w6d which seems crazy! I had my two betas 44 at 11DPO and 115 at 13DPO, so relieved to get that second result today :thumbup:

I scheduled my 6 week scan, I'll be EXACTLY 6 weeks on the day of the scan! :happydance:

After leaving the LTTC group it's still hard to believe it's real! :cloud9:


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome Hopin':dance::dance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

HopinAndPrayn: woohoooooo hunnie :happydance: congrats :)

Im guessing you due date is: 3rd of May???


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well for me, im just the same...

I dont feel pregnant :/ i dont know whether to feel worried or not. Trying my best not to be worried, as it could just be too early for symptoms to pop up!. 

But i just feel the same old me... My tests are very dark today, test line is as dark as the control one. So im deffo pregnant lol

with my boys i didnt have much symptom wise, i never got morning sickness, i only got a few waves of nausea, but that was it. I had a plain sailing pregnancy... now im just cautious of every symptom since my recent losses...

I wish this was easier x


----------



## waiting2012

Well, my body must know we have reached 4 weeks... Stuff, runny nose, tugging from my woohoo to my belly button and massive (.)(.)s... Oh they would wake me up when I would roll over too... 
Told the dh last night- he thought it was funny and when I told him thats why my face is broke out-he was like "you broke out bad with Adrian".. I have a feeling this bean is a girl... Thats a-ok with me as long as she sticks it out till the end... :)

Hope everyone is doing good! Its FRIDAY!!! :dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## waiting2012

Leann-I didnt have m/s with my son till I was 6 wks-and that was the only signal to test for me.. He was my first pg and pretty much the easier of the two.. Don	t stress hun, it will be ok! :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i know i should be grateful for no extreme symptoms... but sometimes i just wish i had extreme Morning sickness or lots and lots of symptoms so then i knew everything was ok. if ya get me... i know i would hate having morning sickness, but cant help but think id prefer to have it lol


----------



## waiting2012

No worries I understand 150%! If I could share some if mine with you, trust me I would! :) the first sx I'd gladly give up would be this awful acne..:winkwink:


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Got my first sharp twinge today! Hated those early last time cause I had no idea what was going on. Scared me to death! Do you know the feeling when you try to get up but feel like you can't straighten cause something feels pinched in the womb area? That feeling. Only lasts a couple seconds. 

Not impressed with all the extra discharge though.

Forgot what a messy business this whole pregnancy thing is!

Docs say they don't want to see me before 7 weeks!!! :( I foresee needing more cheapy tests to keep reassuring myself!


----------



## jtink28

i know i should be grateful for no extreme symptoms yet, either, but...it would be reassuring to have some nausea or something! :) my bff started her m/s at 3w4d. however, my mom told me not to worry - she's has 8 pregnancies, and her m/s always started around 6weeks. 
agh...i am so paranoid though! i keep taking tests! why?? :) i guess i just really like seeing that pink line pop up immediately. 

my doc won't see me until september 18th, so i wonder when i'll stop poas??
mine doesn't look too much darker than yesterday's...i am 12dpo today.
ladies who have been pregnant before - when do the tests stop getting darker?
 



Attached Files:







20120824_082300.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## waiting2012

Becca-I have had a few today.. Mostly when I coughed.. Lovely...lol

J-I don't mind looking at tests, rather fun..
I will find out later today about dr appts and stuff.. Yay me...:)


----------



## jtink28

oh how fun!! it felt so "official" to me to call and make that doctor's appt :)
i know i'm pregnant, but i'm not sure it will really, truly hit me until i see a heartbeat up on that screen. oooh, i want it to be sept. 18 so bad!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

jtink28 said:


> oh how fun!! it felt so "official" to me to call and make that doctor's appt :)
> i know i'm pregnant, but i'm not sure it will really, truly hit me until i see a heartbeat up on that screen. oooh, i want it to be sept. 18 so bad!! :)

I'm right there with you. My sonogram isn't until Sept 13 & it feels like an eternity away! I'm trying to figure out how to make the time fly by!!! I know my OBGYN confirmed my pregnancy yesterday afternoon & it does feel more real, but I don't think it will fully sink in until I can hear my little bean's heartbeat & know it's really really happening finally!!!


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Babee_Bugs said:


> HopinAndPrayn: woohoooooo hunnie :happydance: congrats :)
> 
> Im guessing you due date is: 3rd of May???

Thanks! Yep, May 3rd! So flipping excited! :happydance:


----------



## waiting2012

I think the 1st appt will be the worst for me.. Thats the appt when no matter how many tests you have that are +, that test at the doctor's office is the most important.. I have had +tests at home and found out that I was going to m/c via u/s.. It sucks so bad and that scares me more than anything.. I guess I do enjoy the longer waits because that is the most important time for me.. Calling in a bit.. Right now I will be happy for the test the dr does to be ++ too.. I'm sure it will be but if I think about it to much-ugh-nauseasness big time...like a little built in reminder that I've nothing to worry about.. :)


----------



## MumToEva

Can I join? Just found out today I'm expecting baby number 2 on 1st May! :)


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you waiting! My DH & Mom thought I was completely crazy for taking 8 different tests over the last week & still saying it will only be real when the doctor says it is. Then yesterday when I went in to the OBGYN & told the nurse I "could possibly" be pregnant. She looked at me & asked "why possibly?" I told her I had taken "a couple" (not the actual 8 that I took) and they showed positive" She said "honey, then you're pregnant, but we will do a test right now to confirm". When the doc came in my room & confirmed it, I almost broke down in tears!!! There was just a wave of confort that rolled through me. Then 2 seconds later a whole new group of nerves & fears hit.

Just praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## katiekittykat

Had my pregnancy confirmed by the doctors today, and my booking in appt is on 14 September :) Fairly sure I'm going to ask for a VBAC this time....


----------



## BeccaMichelle

jtink28 said:


> i know i should be grateful for no extreme symptoms yet, either, but...it would be reassuring to have some nausea or something! :) my bff started her m/s at 3w4d. however, my mom told me not to worry - she's has 8 pregnancies, and her m/s always started around 6weeks.
> agh...i am so paranoid though! i keep taking tests! why?? :) i guess i just really like seeing that pink line pop up immediately.
> 
> my doc won't see me until september 18th, so i wonder when i'll stop poas??
> mine doesn't look too much darker than yesterday's...i am 12dpo today.
> ladies who have been pregnant before - when do the tests stop getting darker?

You'll stop peeing on a stick the morning of Sept 18th ;) I've got 3 tests left in the house and I'm trying to spread them out. Now that i know you can get them for .88 cents at walmart though... nothing may stop me! LOL 

My nausea started 10 days after my first faint line last time. My diary is pretty scary reading from that point!! It's been 7 days since my line this time.... sooo hoping it holds off because we're moving into a new house this weekend and I have sooo much to do! Can't afford to be laid up puking!

btw hi to all the newbies!!! :D congratulations!


----------



## jtink28

oh, now i hope the nausea holds off for another week. my husband and i are moving into a bigger apartment a week from today (perfect timing!!)

my poor husband thinks i'm totally bananas. "why don't you just take one test and be done with it?" hahaa! if he only knew!

even typing the words "i'm pregnant" feels very strange. in a very good way :)


----------



## Mamoosca

Im going to use my last test tomorrow (day period is due) and then that is it until my scan! My OH goes nuts.


----------



## katiekittykat

:haha: I've only done 2 this time - a Morrisons one and then a digi to confirm it :) With my first pregnancy I did loads!


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... I've taken 9 total now including the one at the docs office yesterday! That was just in a 7 day period!!! Not counting the ones before they actually started showing positive!!!


----------



## lili24

I'm out ladies if you could remove me? :angel:

Best of luck to you all x


----------



## poppy13

lili24 said:


> I'm out ladies if you could remove me? :angel:
> 
> Best of luck to you all x

Sorry to hear that.x


----------



## Mamoosca

lili24 said:


> I'm out ladies if you could remove me? :angel:
> 
> Best of luck to you all x

Sorry to hear that hunny :( xx


----------



## jtink28

lili24, i'm very sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Lili--I'm sorry hun! :hugs:

As far as tests go--I'm doing good to keep from buying more! I keep telling myself--I have that test--and the kids need stuff for school which starts monday.. :blush: My doctor is on vacation next week :(:( BUT his nurse said the office will be open because the U/S tech has u/s's scheduled and I come in and do my urine test and she was going to get the doctor to write the order for blood work..:dance: I guess it wouldn't hurt if a test a 2 fell into my shopping cart this weekend when I go to get school supplies would it??? :rofl:...

A BIG WELCOME to the newbies!! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## jtink28

waiting2012 said:


> Lili--I'm sorry hun! :hugs:
> 
> As far as tests go--I'm doing good to keep from buying more! I keep telling myself--I have that test--and the kids need stuff for school which starts monday.. :blush: My doctor is on vacation next week :(:( BUT his nurse said the office will be open because the U/S tech has u/s's scheduled and I come in and do my urine test and she was going to get the doctor to write the order for blood work..:dance: I guess it wouldn't hurt if a test a 2 fell into my shopping cart this weekend when I go to get school supplies would it??? :rofl:...
> 
> A BIG WELCOME to the newbies!! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:

hehee....my friend just told me that at walmart there are .88 cent tests?!
oh, my. how am i going to keep this from my husband??

i'm so jealous! i don't get to see the doctor until sept. 18th, and i'll be 7w2d. i want to go now! :)


----------



## waiting2012

With my doctor's policy of 11-12 weeks along--It could have been the 2nd or 3rd week of OCTOBER before I got seen.. He's been watching my cycles and I wasn't supposed to go back again until February UNLESS something came about..HAHAHAHAHA...Now since he'll be on vacation--I probably won't see him until a week after next--and that's if he wants to see me.. I'm sure I'll have to several blood tests done, but we'll just play it by ear..I don't want to be stressed out, and I don't want to have to explain why I'm going to the doctor so much again to my bosses...


----------



## BeccaMichelle

jtink28 - I've used 3 of the walmart .88 cent ones already and have 2 more in a drawer. I used a First Response after the first two walmart ones just cause I wanted a more official one!

I wish I could see the doc before 7 weeks too,.. but technically it's only 3 weeks away! lol crazy pregnancy dating! I was in the office during the 2ww for a yeast infection and everyone was nice and saying - hope we'll see you back soon!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

BeccaMichelle said:


> Got my first sharp twinge today! Hated those early last time cause I had no idea what was going on. Scared me to death! Do you know the feeling when you try to get up but feel like you can't straighten cause something feels pinched in the womb area? That feeling. Only lasts a couple seconds.
> 
> Not impressed with all the extra discharge though.
> 
> Forgot what a messy business this whole pregnancy thing is!
> 
> Docs say they don't want to see me before 7 weeks!!! :( I foresee needing more cheapy tests to keep reassuring myself!

Ive had sharp twinges last night after i went to the toilet, i thought to myself have i strained really bad or something??? it was horrible and felt sharp... But it went after a few seconds.



jtink28 said:


> i know i should be grateful for no extreme symptoms yet, either, but...it would be reassuring to have some nausea or something! :) my bff started her m/s at 3w4d. however, my mom told me not to worry - she's has 8 pregnancies, and her m/s always started around 6weeks.
> agh...i am so paranoid though! i keep taking tests! why?? :) i guess i just really like seeing that pink line pop up immediately.
> 
> my doc won't see me until september 18th, so i wonder when i'll stop poas??
> mine doesn't look too much darker than yesterday's...i am 12dpo today.
> ladies who have been pregnant before - when do the tests stop getting darker?

Ive kept testing till i was 6 weeks and thats when i noticed i got the test line darker than the control one lol



MumToEva said:


> Can I join? Just found out today I'm expecting baby number 2 on 1st May! :)

Woohooooo congrats hunnie i shall add you to the list 



katiekittykat said:


> Had my pregnancy confirmed by the doctors today, and my booking in appt is on 14 September :) Fairly sure I'm going to ask for a VBAC this time....

Awwww i wish i could have a VBAC, stupid C-sections blurghh



jtink28 said:


> oh, now i hope the nausea holds off for another week. my husband and i are moving into a bigger apartment a week from today (perfect timing!!)
> 
> my poor husband thinks i'm totally bananas. "why don't you just take one test and be done with it?" hahaa! if he only knew!
> 
> even typing the words "i'm pregnant" feels very strange. in a very good way :)

My OH said today, bloody hell leanne why cant you just take one test and be done with it???... surely once you have done one it should basically tell you, your pregnant! haha... hmmm if only so far ive taken 27 ics and 3x Digitals since the 18th of august :blush: me thinks ive got a slight addiction!



lili24 said:


> I'm out ladies if you could remove me? :angel:
> 
> Best of luck to you all x

Awwwww lili im sooo sorry hunnie x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Did this one today... ive got 3 ics left and 1 digital that im hopefully gonna use on Sunday/monday
 



Attached Files:







P1090866.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Babee_Bugs - yup strong and painful. Mine often feel like I'll snap something if I move too fast! Ooh that's a pretty test! Makes me wanna take another one!!

I think the most unsettling thing so far is that everything just FEELS so much like my period.. just without the blood. I keep expecting it every time I run to the loo!


----------



## Mamoosca

Bit gross but has anyone had an upset stomach? and I don't mean being sick :( I can't even blame the orange juice coz I haven't had any since early yesterday afternoon.


----------



## jtink28

BeccaMichelle said:


> Babee_Bugs - yup strong and painful. Mine often feel like I'll snap something if I move too fast! Ooh that's a pretty test! Makes me wanna take another one!!
> 
> I think the most unsettling thing so far is that everything just FEELS so much like my period.. just without the blood. I keep expecting it every time I run to the loo!


i keep expecting af anytime now!! i will run to the bathroom every 30 minutes to "check." i totally agree. does that feeling ever stop??


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive been constipated :/


----------



## Mamoosca

jtink28 said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs - yup strong and painful. Mine often feel like I'll snap something if I move too fast! Ooh that's a pretty test! Makes me wanna take another one!!
> 
> I think the most unsettling thing so far is that everything just FEELS so much like my period.. just without the blood. I keep expecting it every time I run to the loo!
> 
> 
> i keep expecting af anytime now!! i will run to the bathroom every 30 minutes to "check." i totally agree. does that feeling ever stop??Click to expand...

I found it stopped around 12/13 weeks and then comes back at the very end of 3rd trimester :D


----------



## jtink28

i've been constipated too :( 
no fun.


----------



## kezziek

Lili24 I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I really hope you get your sticky bean soon xxx


Babee- that test looks lovely and dark :thumbup: 
I've done lots of internet cheapies and one superdrug early one, but I've got three more of them. I will keep testing until they get nice and dark and then probrably check with one of those conception digital ones when i'm 6-7 weeks to see if I've gone up. 
Don't worry about lack of nausea, honestly you are still so early, most women don't find out as early as we have so they wouldn't even know they were pregnant. My morning sickness started about 6 weeks with both boys. Everyones different though. I was really pleased with my first when i got my first wave of sickness (I was like yay I'm really pregnant) but when I ended up in hospital 2 weeks later with dehydration and not being able to swallow my own saliva I soon wished I had none and just wanted to have the baby there and then it was awful. But I think lack of symptoms must feel really scary too. You just can't win in this baby game, you never stop worrying, even when they are delivered into your arms :cry:

I will prob try and see my doctor about 6-7 weeks if no period by then and stronger tests. I hate going though as she just looks at me over the top of her glasses, tells me it's too early to go and see her and complains about the paperwork shes got to do for the midwife. It always takes her ages. Last time I didn't get my first scan until I was 15 weeks :dohh: Really don't want to wait that long this time, I'm going to offer to do the darn paperwork myself and take it round to the midwife as I know her well lol :wacko:


----------



## kezziek

Yeah I keep feeling like af coming too, feels so convincing. Yeah lots of yucky stuff at the end of the pregnancy too!! 

Lots of knicker checking going on here! lol


----------



## jtink28

so sharp little twinges are normal, right?
i feel really bloated, and have the occasional sharp twinge. makes me a little nervous..


----------



## BeccaMichelle

jtink28 said:


> so sharp little twinges are normal, right?
> i feel really bloated, and have the occasional sharp twinge. makes me a little nervous..

YES! Scared me nearly to death the first time. Course if you have A LOT definitely speak to the doc. I honestly don't remember how long the period feeling lasts because I was so caught up in being sick!! lol it was an all day every day kind of thing. Didn't need to worry about extra tests either when I felt so rubbish! Throw up. Check. Baby is still there. :D

*kezziek* - I miss my UK doc this time! I saw her the day I got my firm positive last time and she immediately booked me in to see the midwife a couple days later. Then at 8 weeks the midwife came out to my house to do my booking in and blood work! when I tell Americans they just about faint.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

kezzie if you do a digital at 6-7 weeks it will only come up with 3+...

im gonna take my last one on sunday/monday and i should get 3+ as ill be nearly 5 weeks then :)


----------



## kezziek

Babee- yeah your right, I think i just want to check it has gone up to 3+ but havn't added up very well so if I try it 5-6 weeks I should hopefully see the 3+

BeccaMichelle- WOW! I wish mine was that efficient. I know she could be if she wanted too. I'm a nurse myself so I know it's just her putting the paperwork on the right desk. But wow a midwife to your house  that is gold service!

I do like my GP though she is very dippy but kind and she won't give me too much off a hard time as she knows me well now. She did tell me to have a bigger break though and I think I've kinda achieved it? 17 months between the first two and then 26 months between 2 and 3 if this one sticks.......scary stuff 

jtink24- yeah definately normal! Well I hope so lol as am having lots of those too and I remember them with my last two too. I think they are perhaps worse with your first though as lots of stretching and hormonal changes to occur xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Hi everyone!!! After 4 miscarriages since December and being diagnosed with hypothyroidism I am happy to say this pregnancy looks very promising!!! My first HCG was 52 at 12 dpo and my second at 15 dpo was 282!!!! I am over the moon happy. I am due May 2nd, so I was wondering if I could join you ladies?


----------



## kezziek

BeccaMichelle- Really hear you on the sickness front bleurgh :sick:Quite dreading it...really praying it doesn't happen like it did first time. Although my second baby was so much easier than my first, just normal morning sickness. He is such a different baby too and a different labour. I have already ordered in my anti-emetics though just in case. Want to be prepared this time and stay home with my boys. Would rather not take them but I think it's better then getting really sick. I know it's more than worth it though and I will hold on to that thought when I have my head down the toilet all day and all night, lol! :dohh:xxx


----------



## kezziek

Courtney917 said:


> Hi everyone!!! After 4 miscarriages since December and being diagnosed with hypothyroidism I am happy to say this pregnancy looks very promising!!! My first HCG was 52 at 12 dpo and my second at 15 dpo was 282!!!! I am over the moon happy. I am due May 2nd, so I was wondering if I could join you ladies?

Congratulations!!! :happydance: Wonderful news. Can't imagine what a rollercoaster you have been on. xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Courtney917: Woooohooooo Hunnie congrats.. ill add you to May2nd


----------



## Courtney917

kezziek said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!! After 4 miscarriages since December and being diagnosed with hypothyroidism I am happy to say this pregnancy looks very promising!!! My first HCG was 52 at 12 dpo and my second at 15 dpo was 282!!!! I am over the moon happy. I am due May 2nd, so I was wondering if I could join you ladies?
> 
> Congratulations!!! :happydance: Wonderful news. Can't imagine what a rollercoaster you have been on. xxxClick to expand...

Thanks!! Yes its been quite a year full of emotions!!! I'm soooo happy! Congrats to you on your BFP!:happydance:


----------



## Courtney917

Oh and BTW I think we are the same, I am either 4 weeks 2 days or 4 weeks 3 days!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

what was your LMP or ovulation day? 

My ovulation day was 8th of august, i cant go by my LMP has i havent had one since 28th of January, ive gotten pregnant 3 times and the last 2 times have been before i got a AF lol... :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Courtney917 said:


> Hi everyone!!! After 4 miscarriages since December and being diagnosed with hypothyroidism I am happy to say this pregnancy looks very promising!!! My first HCG was 52 at 12 dpo and my second at 15 dpo was 282!!!! I am over the moon happy. I am due May 2nd, so I was wondering if I could join you ladies?

Congrats! I'm hypothyroid too! (well not on the thyroid but the baby :) The trickiest part for me was working out when to take my pills that I wouldn't immediately throw them up! I started setting my alarm for an hour before I needed to get up just to take them and then go back to sleep. I'm sure they've told you, but it's super important to take them while pregnant! :D


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome Courtney!! Congrats on your BFP!!!

A few twinges that are sharp, but then they go as quick as they come on..
A little nauseas this afternoon but no hailing the porcelin throne yet..:rofl: Not looking forward to that either! 

I have been trying to catch up so sorry if I missed anything!


----------



## Courtney917

Babee_Bugs said:


> what was your LMP or ovulation day?
> 
> My ovulation day was 8th of august, i cant go by my LMP has i havent had one since 28th of January, ive gotten pregnant 3 times and the last 2 times have been before i got a AF lol... :)

My LMP was July 25 or 26th...1st day was spotting so not sure what to consider as my first lol. I ovulated on August 8th or 9th:happydance:. Aww that's how i have been...I had a miscarriage in 12/11, 4/12, 6/12 and 7/12!!!


----------



## Courtney917

BeccaMichelle said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!!! After 4 miscarriages since December and being diagnosed with hypothyroidism I am happy to say this pregnancy looks very promising!!! My first HCG was 52 at 12 dpo and my second at 15 dpo was 282!!!! I am over the moon happy. I am due May 2nd, so I was wondering if I could join you ladies?
> 
> Congrats! I'm hypothyroid too! (well not on the thyroid but the baby :) The trickiest part for me was working out when to take my pills that I wouldn't immediately throw them up! I started setting my alarm for an hour before I needed to get up just to take them and then go back to sleep. I'm sure they've told you, but it's super important to take them while pregnant! :DClick to expand...

LOL :winkwink:. Thanks!!! I was just diagnosed a month ago and was put on 50 mcg of meds, my levels never decreased on it...or it immediatly increased with my BFP. My last lab came back with a TSH of 5.23 so I am not that high. Doctor increased my meds to 100 mcg and said my levels should be within normal range for pregnancy in the next three weeks or so. The hypo was causing estrogen dominance which was causing me to have low progesterone. SO I am on a progesterone supplement 2x a day:winkwink:. I think my previous miscarriages were caused by the low progesterone which was due to the hypo. Yep I take my meds every morning although i want to vomit when drinking all that water when I first wake up on an empty pregnant tummy:blush:. 

Congrats on your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited its ridiculous!:cloud9:


----------



## Jinbean

Hey sweetie!

Just wondering if I can be added to your list for due on 2nd May?!

I've been feeling queasy every morning for a week now and that was what made me test early as AF wasn't due till 7th Sept! Thankfully it doesn't last too long and hasn't been too bad.... yet!

xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Wow you tested positive early!!! I thought i tested early at 9dpo! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jinbean

Thanks Courtney! I know!! I couldn't believe it last night! I've been on 44 day cycles since my mm/c in February. This is the first month i have just gone along with the "stop thinking about TTC"! Go figure?! Really didn't expect a bfp when i tested and there it was and so i did a digital one an hour or so later last night and it came up with "Pregnant 2-3weeks"!!So it turns out i must have ovulated extremely early this cycle!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Jinbean: welcome hunnie and Congrats... Just adding you to the front of the board x


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome Jin! Its so good to come and see all the new :bfp:s!! Such an exciting time right now!! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats jinbean!! That's awesome! So happy for you!


----------



## ladywright123

Jinbean said:


> Hey sweetie!
> 
> Just wondering if I can be added to your list for due on 2nd May?!
> 
> I've been feeling queasy every morning for a week now and that was what made me test early as AF wasn't due till 7th Sept! Thankfully it doesn't last too long and hasn't been too bad.... yet!
> 
> xxx


congratulation hun :happydance:


----------



## ladywright123

morning all 

did a clear blue digi yesterday and now showing 2-3 weeks although my ic test are not going as dark as i would like ! still going to keep testing every morning thought as just cant seem to help myself lol !

so so so tired at the moment and having the strangest "movie" dreams every night .

ladies from the uk is 1st midwife appoint 6-8 weeks ?


----------



## Mamoosca

ladywright123 said:


> morning all
> 
> did a clear blue digi yesterday and now showing 2-3 weeks although my ic test are not going as dark as i would like ! still going to keep testing every morning thought as just cant seem to help myself lol !
> 
> so so so tired at the moment and having the strangest "movie" dreams every night .
> 
> ladies from the uk is 1st midwife appoint 6-8 weeks ?

I didn't get my first appointment (booking in) until the day of my 12 week scan last time :( although a lot of people tend to get their booking in appt sooner.

I'm not using the hospital this time though i'm using a new midwife scheme in my area so im hoping i get my first appointment sooner :)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I'm the same I keep testing every morning and even though the line on my IC is getting progressively darker it's still not as dark as I would like. My DH has banned me from testing till next weekend as he can see it starting to stress me out. I'm getting beta bloods done this week.

Is anyone else having problems sleeping? Which is hard as i am constantly fatiqued at the moment. I keep getting restless legs. 

Today I have officially started to bloat! I feel so heavy and stretchy across my lower belly.

I'm starting to worry about telling my boss on Monday, i wouldnt tell him yet if it wasnt for the fact that I work for a scientist at a research facilty and do a lot of heavy manual lifting. Due to my past mc my doctor wants me on light duties. My boss knows we have been TTC but we have a new project starting this week and I won't be able to do the heavy stuff like I normally do.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ladywright123 said:


> morning all
> 
> did a clear blue digi yesterday and now showing 2-3 weeks although my ic test are not going as dark as i would like ! still going to keep testing every morning thought as just cant seem to help myself lol !
> 
> so so so tired at the moment and having the strangest "movie" dreams every night .
> 
> ladies from the uk is 1st midwife appoint 6-8 weeks ?

Booking in appointment in the North East is 9weeks with the midwife :) Unless you have had losses etc, then you get referred to the early pregnancy assessment around 6-7weeks x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive also been getting those very VIVID dreams!!!... im usually a heavy sleeper, once my head hits the pillow thats it im out for the count untill the next day. But ive had a couple of nights where im just tossing and turning and its driving me round the twist! i need my sleep haha

Foxy i would tell your boss, i think he would rather know so that he can sort of protect you/bubba, whereas if you dont tell him, then he wont know. Im sure he will be able to ask someone else to lift the heavy things or him do it himself


----------



## waiting2012

I agree with Leann, Foxy.. You need to protect yourself and this L.O... I think he'll be happy for you considering he knows you've been trying.. :)

I also know about weird dreams! One reason I came on this early--I woke up at 4:00	am, needed to pee but only because my dream had me freaked out.. Now I like scary movies ect, and I know one wasn't on, BUT I dreamed Jason was a vampire.. It was an odd dream because I kept having to fight him off.. And I was pg in my dream but I was bleeding heavily and pretty sure I was losing the baby.. I don't know.. I don't like context if the dream and I tossed and turned when I came back to bed. My boobs ache aweful and I have this "heavy achey" feeling straight across my uterus/pelvis area..
I just want to cry, not becayse it hurts but because the last pyscho dream I had was last November-dreamed my ovaries,eggs, and all "fellout".. I miscarried a few days later..although I didn't have an array if good strong pg sx then either... I will try not to worry... Can't really.. If something does happen, its to early to stop it..:(
I have an Emmaus team meeting today, so going to focus on that, and give my worries to God.
Hope ya'll have a wonderful Saturday!:)


----------



## waiting2012

I need to add disclaimer about my typing..lol.. You can tell which letters are to close together on my touchscreen...


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Waiting i had a similar dream lastnight.... it was awful, there feel sooooooooo real!, i think what started it off was i had a niggle in my groin, i think i pulled it earlier on in the day, but was still giving me some jip when i got into bed... But i dreamt that i miscarried also! and it was awful!!! Blood was everywhere... I just tossed and turned all night and today im like a zombie!!!

My mood has seriously gotten the best of me today and i honestly think its because of my dream... even though i know it wasnt real, but its still affecting me...

Its just the most bizarre feeling ever


----------



## Katy_28

Hi May Mummies!!

Please could I be added to the list? I'm due 3rd May if everything goes to plan. Had 2 m/cs, so I'm not allowing myself to get too excited. Looking forward to having a good read of this thread! 

Congratulations everyone!!!! :flower:

K xx


----------



## sezzy1407

Hi everyone,

My EDD is currently 30/04/13 but possibly looking at May baby :thumbup:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Katy_28: congrats hunnie... and welcome to the group, i will add you to the front page x


----------



## kezziek

Hi ladies hope you have all had a good day. I had a lovely afternoon snooze today was so tired just tossing and turning all night last three nights and having wierd half awake half asleep dreams. Sat here blubbing as just watching old maternity ward show on tv so sad a Mummy just lost twins :-( :-( shouldn't watch these things really.

Hope you are all ok. Big Hi and congratulations to the new ladies! Xx


----------



## kezziek

Foxycleopatra I work in a research facility too, so worried about telling my boss too but think i will have to do it fairly soon due to nature of work and some of the risks like you :-\ i dont think they will be too pleased with me as I've only been there 8 months xx


----------



## jtink28

soo...i have been having CRAZY dreams. about crazy things. i've been waking up in the morning in a panic. so vivid!

i couldn't help doing one last test...AF is due tomorrow - i am technically 13dpo today.

why is it so satisfying to see the line as dark as the control?? ahhhhh, love it!

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20120825_185333.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Karenesque9

My due date is April 30


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome to the group ladies!:dance:

Leann its so good to know I'm not completely crazy...lol It is a scary thought.. That whole "what-if"... I worry because as Jason likes to jokingly remind me, I haven't bern able to stay pg since I had Adrian. :( I know he is not trying to be an insensitive jerk but he comes off that way..:(
I had a very nice time at the first Emmaus team meeting. It was a really nice distraction, and today's preview talks helped plant my feet on a firmer ground. I'm not going to say the worry isn't there, but since getting home, I know have disappointment to worry about.. Seems my dh has let it spill about this pg to the lady he got his new phone from today and our daughter who I wasn't going to tell until I got news right from the dr that all was going to be ok.. So WAY TO GO,Hubby..:doh:

But on a positive note, my forehead is now the greasiest its been since I was a snot nosed teen.. And not a twinge of any kind until it was timr to start gathering our stuff, then it was more of a "hello-I'm still here" stabby for a minute kind of thing and my boobs were saying hello too..

So how has been everyone's day?? Going to fix a bite to eat and relax..:)


----------



## waiting2012

Beautiful test Tink! :happydance:


----------



## emma123456

4 weeks today with our first bundle of joy! due 5th May :baby: x


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Congrats Emma, H&H 9 months xx


----------



## Jinbean

Hello to all the new ladies! :wave: :flower:

I 'm still feeling queasy quite a bit (but loving it as it reminds me that things must be still going ok).

Was at a family party last night and had to bite my tongue as just wanted to tell my immediate family our news, but I can't just yet as my parents were so upset for me back in Feb that I promised myself I would wait till my second tri before telling them next time. So hard.... especially as my brother and sil were there with their 3 lovely kids and one on way... i wanted to talk to my sil about it too, but i must have patience. I still have that niggle in the back of my head which reminds me not to say anything and if I need to talk to come on here and talk to all of you lovely ladies!

Re: work... i only started my new job 4 weeks ago and so I am going to have to try to keep quiet and hide this pregnancy until at least the end of October (3 month probationary period) as don't want to jeopardise my job!

Well that's my waffle over with for now. 

How are you all doing today sweeties?

Big hugs! :hugs: :hugs:

J x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Karenesque9, emma123456, woohooooo congrats Ladies... I will add you to the front of the page

Congrats x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Jtink: that test is looking Fab Hunnie!!!!

Waiting: im so sorry your DH is being a Jerk!!... i think there are just here to Pee us Pregnant ladies off :haha: well mine is doing a fine job of that lol

AFM: Lee took me out for a meal and some drinks lastnight(was looking forward to the meal, wasnt looking forward to the fact of having to go to a pub afterwards and watch everyone else drink but me!! lol) Anyways. He sold something on ebay, and told the guy to come and collect at 7pm, well he didnt turn up till 7:45pm... so then after he went we booked a taxi to the restaurant, that took 20 mins to come!... so we got to the restaurant and it was PACKED... so we waited 10 mins to get a table.... got to the table and thought ooo ill have a pizza, usually i just have cheese and tomato pizza, but this time i seen BBQ sauce with fried chicken and bacon and thought, oooooo that sounds nice!...
So we waited for the food to come and the pizza didnt look like it had BBQ sauce on! it looked pink! lol... so i tried it and it was sweet, oh it tasted awful!!! but i was starving and so i ate it... I swear the pink stuff which should of been BBQ sauce was strawberry jam or something similar.... Well after i ate alot of it, i felt sick! BLURGHHH so we went to the pub, and i said to lee ill have a lemonade and lime (i use to have vodka in there, so thought oh well i like the lemonade and lime so ill just stick with that) so anyways i got that! and urghhh it tasted foulllll.. told Lee to take a swig of it and he was like Leanne theres nothing a matter with it... i think your taste buds are out of whack

So yeh i didnt have a good night ahha

But i did sleep very well!!!


----------



## mizzk

Hello! My EDD is 5th May :) 

Quite aprehensive but still excited non the less! Congratulations all, there is a lot of us May babies! x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

mizzk: Hello and welcome to the group hunnie :).... Congrats

I will add you to the 5th x


----------



## kezziek

jtink that test looks lovely  I'm still waiting for one as dark as the control line but they are getting darker I think and they are internet cheapies so i think they might take longer.

Babee- horrible when nothing tastes right- my husband thinks it's all in my head but even strawberries tasted funny to me yesterday.

Feeling a bit lonely not being able to tell anyone about pregnancy yet just feels wierd having such an important secret but I know it's still so early. Will tell my MIL first as we are going away on holiday with her in a few weeks time. 

Congratulations Karen & Emma! 

xxxx


----------



## BeccaMichelle

I want to tell everyone but I'm feeling a lot of pressure not to. I hang out with a big group of moms via Stroller Strides and a lot of them have gotten pregnant over the last year. EVERY SINGLE ONE (bar 1) waited till at least 12 weeks to tell everyone. One mom told people as soon as she knew and there were loads of folk making tut tut noises like, why would she tell everyone so soon? It's weird. 

I've been asking my mom to visit but my parents keep saying they're too busy at the moment. (They're 4 hours away) I keep playing around with the idea of just emailing her a picture of a positive test and titling the email - "Still too busy?" Too impersonal? lol

Moved to the new place yesterday and this morning my little one gets sick. Upset tummy, low fever... so now we're cuddling in bed with electrolytes, books and cartoons.. no unpacking for me! (Slams me with the - oh my gosh how will I do this with two?)


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Can you add me to May 3rd? Thanks!


----------



## waiting2012

kezziek said:


> jtink that test looks lovely  I'm still waiting for one as dark as the control line but they are getting darker I think and they are internet cheapies so i think they might take longer.
> 
> Babee- horrible when nothing tastes right- my husband thinks it's all in my head but even strawberries tasted funny to me yesterday.
> 
> Feeling a bit lonely not being able to tell anyone about pregnancy yet just feels wierd having such an important secret but I know it's still so early. Will tell my MIL first as we are going away on holiday with her in a few weeks time.
> 
> Congratulations Karen & Emma!
> 
> xxxx

I know what you mean about lonely...I so want to tell EVERYONE! But I don't at the same time because I have this fear of jinxing things:(... 

Congrats to any newbies I've missed out on!:happydance:


----------



## kezziek

I know it's so hard. I don't agree with the 12 week rule for close family and friends though just because if something did happen you would want them to know too because whatever happens you were still pregnant and it was still so important to you, and i think those close to you would want to support you. But on the same wavelength I wouldn't want to have to explain to lots and lots of people, so I wouldn't go public on say facebook etc til past 12 weeks. Last time we went public about 15 weeks and told close famlily and friends between 6-8 weeks. Most of my friends have always announced really early about 4-6 weeks but recently a good friend only told me at 12 weeks and I was a bit hurt that she hadn't told me sooner like she had with her first, but I understand we are all personal with these things. 

I was sooo late telling people last time because I was so overwhelmed about being pregnant with my second I didn't want to make it real, I was terrified quite frankly. A lot more excited this time it's so strange. Although not sure how Im going to cope with three.

Also still nervous about telling people because a lot of people have said negative things to us about wanting to have three children :-(

And my Dad will give me such a look when I tell him and make a rude comment like 'Wasn't there anyting to watch on TV then love?'

We have a joke between us that as I've got two children I say to him 'Don't worry Dad, Ive only done it twice- once because I was curious (ds1) and the second time (ds2) I just wanted to make sure' lol

Not sure what I will say this time....maybe I will tell him it was my hubbies 'third time lucky!'

xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

HopinAndPrayn: hello and welcome hunnie ive added you to the front page x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG i ate some chocolate tonight and it just didnt taste right!!!,... NOOOOO not chocolate i love my chocolate lol

anyone else feeling like you have pulled your stomache??? i was sat down out the back garden today and i got up and my stomache in my pelvic region hurt like hell!!! I just had to stand and hold my belly, it was a awful pain. Ive never had this with my losses, i cant remember with the boys. It just feels sooo strange. I think im gonna have to take it even more easier haha....

well tonight ive been browsing ebay!... Why oh Why do i do it for??? there is soooo many nice things that i want on there, but feel i cant buy just yet... Blurghhhh 

has anyone else had a thought on what there will be buying??? will you be buying new or used items? x


----------



## jtink28

my husband and i went to target today to buy essentials, and i dragged him over to the baby stuff. totally drooled over every cute little thing. agh!
i think for this baby, because it's my first, i'll be buying mostly new. who knows?


----------



## Lovely35

Please add me for May 2. I think I have worked it out right, I had iui on August 9th. I tested positive (1-2weeks) on a clear blue test on Wednesday and then yesterday (Saturday) I did anther test and it read pregnant 2-3 weeks. I am so excited and want to tell everyone but am gonna wait as this is my first and want to get past those dreaded 12 weeks. I have a scan at 6 weeks 1 day to check for a heartbeat and am hoping that goes well and sets my mind at rest. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies.. just wondering if i can join in???
I have just found out yesterday that we are pregnant again (after suffering a MC at in June) So i am super cautious at the moment... We are not telling anyone (just my mum and his mum (she is a nurse of 40+ years) and that is about all at this stage so it will be fantastic to chat to you all about things.... 

We are due 4th May 2013 :) 

This baby will be my 4th Pregnancy and 3rd baby. I have a 3 1/2 yr old DD and a 19mth old DS :)


----------



## luluamcr

Hello, please could you add me... we're due 2/5/2013 with hopeful #3 - pregnancy #6 tho :( (all things crossed) I'm keeping my PMA top of my to do list!!

Suffered miscarriage in July so verrrrry quick to be prego again but can only hope xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello and welcome Ladies!!!... congrats :happydance:

luluamcr: Im in the same boat as yourself hunnie, 6th pregnancy but will be my 3rd baby, the last 2 pregnancies have been back to back with no AF in between... My last was in July also, and again from that pregnancy to this one, No AF... im trying my best to keep the PMA :)


----------



## luluamcr

Im so worried that it's too soon and my EPU weren't best pleased I was + again so quick but congratulated me anyway! We got a bit caught up in the moment as hubs had been working away and his weekend home turns out to be weekend I probably ovulated! So not bad going seeing as I was on chlomid to get prego just 2 yrs ago! 

Just done my FOURTH preg test (think I'm obsessed but they are on offer at Asda so couldnt resist) and result line showed up before it had completely soaked through so that has to be good, no? Test line showed up good 5 secs after result so my hcg must be getting higher! Xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Only just seen this. I started a thread in the Groups and Discussions section :dohh: Didn't think to look in here :lol:

My name's Kelly and I think I'm due around 6th/7th May :) Lookijng forward to getting to know everyone x


----------



## luluamcr

I'm a muppet... I meant control line not test line! Too excited to think straight! 
So to confirm.... fourth test showed result line waaaaaaay darker than control line! Xx


----------



## poppy13

Quick question...when do you plan to tell work you're pregnant? I'm a teacher and new term starts a week today and am likely to have my booking appt during the first or 2nd week back and cant book days off. Would like to keep it quiet but think it will be difficult.


----------



## Jinbean

Hello to all the new ladies! :flower:




MissMummyMoo said:


> Only just seen this. I started a thread in the Groups and Discussions section :dohh: Didn't think to look in here :lol:
> 
> My name's Kelly and I think I'm due around 6th/7th May :) Lookijng forward to getting to know everyone x

Hey Kelly! I think I remember you from the Sept Mommies thread we were both on end of 2011/beginning 2012? Am I right or have I got that one completely wrong?! How's things sweetie?! 

Big hugs!:hugs: 
J xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hi Jin, yes that was me! You have a great memory :lol:

How are you doing sweetie? I can't believe we're both pregnant together again :cloud9: x


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome Ladies!!!:dance::dance:

I will reply more later, but want to ask for prayers.. Going today at lunch for pg test at the doctor's office... He's on vacation but his nurse said "come on in"... :) very nervous and excited!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed waiting!! X


----------



## aknqtpie

Good morning Ladies! I got my BFP yesterday and my EDD is May 9! 

I have a question, has anyone noticed that their hair is greasy, or gets greasier faster?


----------



## jtink28

sooo....i have stopped doing pregnancy tests. i'm finding myself too stressed out about whether or not the line is going to get ultra dark. i got a line as dark as the control the day AF was due...that makes me happy.

i am naturally such a stress-ball. i know that the #1 thing i can do for myself (and the baby) is to not stress. any tips on how to just relax and stop worrying, ladies?


----------



## jtink28

aknqtpie said:


> Good morning Ladies! I got my BFP yesterday and my EDD is May 9!
> 
> I have a question, has anyone noticed that their hair is greasy, or gets greasier faster?

welcome!!! congrats on your bfp!!

no greasy hair yet, but it's still early for me :)


----------



## JustFluffy

Hey Ladies! I got my BFP yesterday with aknqtpie, EDD May 7th right now. SOOOO glad to finally be here! Hoping the little one sticks...


----------



## aknqtpie

jtink28 said:


> sooo....i have stopped doing pregnancy tests. i'm finding myself too stressed out about whether or not the line is going to get ultra dark. i got a line as dark as the control the day AF was due...that makes me happy.
> 
> i am naturally such a stress-ball. i know that the #1 thing i can do for myself (and the baby) is to not stress. any tips on how to just relax and stop worrying, ladies?

Don't ask me... My friend had to tell me to chill out yesterday. I took my FRER yesterday, and digital today. I should probably throw away the remaining FRER and Digi that I have so I don't take another one! I am going to make an appointment for a blood test today. My GYN no longer does OB, so I have to find another doctor (which I was thinking about finding one closer to work/home, since I moved an hour away from the city it is in), I think I found a Family Medicine Practice that does OB and has an office close to my work and another one close to my home, and is authorized at the hospital I want to go to... So I am going to give them a call when they open at 730! 

It seems surreal!


----------



## maybesoon

Had my first BIG scare yesterday. Since I had my annual exam last Thursday I had been spotting (which they told me was normal for a couple of days). Then around 11pm Saturday night when I went pee I noticed the spotting had turned to bright red blood & more of it. I stayed calm & went ahead & went to bed. I woke up Sunday morning and all seemed back to normal, very small amount of spotting when I went pee. Then as the day went by the spotting started picking up. By 1pm it was more like a normal period for me! It looked as though there was even tissue with is. So I called the obgyn on call & he sent me straight to the ER! After blood work, another wonderful pelvic exam & an ultrasound we found that the little bean is still there but I'm only 4 1/2 weeks not the 5 1/2. So looks like I might be having a May baby again!!! But he couldn't explain the bleeding. And told me to follow up this week with my obgyn for another ultrasound. So I'll be calling my docs office here in a few to schedule an appointment.

Hope all you ladies are having a great day!!!


----------



## Jinbean

Waiting - Keeping fingers crossed for you! Hope all goes well sweetie! :flower:



aknqtpie said:


> Good morning Ladies! I got my BFP yesterday and my EDD is May 9!
> 
> I have a question, has anyone noticed that their hair is greasy, or gets greasier faster?

Last time (Dec 2011) my hair got really greasy, really quickly. It would literally be greasy within the same day i washed it and that was one of the first signs i had, i was only about 3-4wks at that point, that and my skin went very oily/greasy too.

Kelly - well there we go at least i wasn't imagining it! Tee Hee! I'm good sweetie! Happy but very cautious too! Was hoping we would get our bfp before our due date of 7th Sept! And now we are both pregnant again together! :cloud9:

Just had a look back on the Sept Mommies page, as I like to check how they are all doing from time to time and i didn't realise you were in that group too Waiting! That's 3 of us all pregnant together again!

xxx


----------



## aknqtpie

Glad to know that it isn't just me!! It has been doing it for the past week, and I am like eww.. I have shorter hair too, so it just is gross... Was there anything you found that helped get rid of the greasiness?


----------



## JustFluffy

Good luck maybesoon, I hope that everything works out and your little bean is healthy!

I too like to POAS after getting that BFP LOL, I have taken 5 so far, just between yesterday and today!!! I think I do it just to make sure I am still pregnant, that it is real, and plus there is still that excitement that comes with seeing the positive, I don;t think that will get old until I run out of tests LOL. I have about 7 left...


----------



## aknqtpie

JustFluffy said:


> Good luck maybesoon, I hope that everything works out and your little bean is healthy!
> 
> I too like to POAS after getting that BFP LOL, I have taken 5 so far, just between yesterday and today!!! I think I do it just to make sure I am still pregnant, that it is real, and plus there is still that excitement that comes with seeing the positive, I don;t think that will get old until I run out of tests LOL. I have about 7 left...

Bahaha, I had 2 FRER leftover from last month, so I used one yesterday morning, then went and bought 2 digitals... so I have used one of each. I will get paranoid if I keep using them!


----------



## jtink28

have you tried dry spray shampoo? LOVE that stuff when i'm too lazy to wash my hair in the morning!


----------



## JustFluffy

I love the dry shampoo too! It helps dry out greasiness for sure. I used to use it when I didn't want to wash my hair the next day or after a workout before I could shower if I had somewhere to go.


----------



## Jinbean

I used dry shampoo or just tied my hair up (was lucky I could as it was long)... it eventually calmed down though!

Maybesoon - Glad that your little bean is still hanging on in there, but bet that was scary! Good luck with your follow up appointments sweetie! :flower:

I'm just enjoying what's left of this rainy bank holiday Monday... not looking forward to work tomorrow, as I am just soooo tired lately! Spent all day Thursday and Friday trying to hide my yawning at work! Tee Hee!

Big hugs :hugs::hugs: to all of you!

J xx


----------



## jtink28

quick question - is anyone having AF-type cramps? i know it's normal, but it's unnerving! they're not strong, just light AF style cramps. no spotting, either. just curious! :)


----------



## JustFluffy

jtink28 said:


> quick question - is anyone having AF-type cramps? i know it's normal, but it's unnerving! they're not strong, just light AF style cramps. no spotting, either. just curious! :)

I am having those too! Had them a couple days before my BFP and still today as well. I described them as AF cramps toned down a bit... Apparently that's normal.


----------



## jtink28

good. i read online that it's normal, but i'm glad i'm not the only one with them. :)

yeah, they feel a little different than AF, not as strong. i just can't wait till sept. 18th when i have my first ultrasound - then i think it will truly hit me that this might really happen. :)


----------



## TTCBean

I am due May 6!!


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you ladies! I'm going to have blood work ran in the am & depending on what that shows they will set my follow up ultrasound accordingly. It just sucked that it was my first ultrasound & they didn't let me see my little bean. They wouldn't even let my DH in the room.... :cry:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

JustFluffy said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> quick question - is anyone having AF-type cramps? i know it's normal, but it's unnerving! they're not strong, just light AF style cramps. no spotting, either. just curious! :)
> 
> I am having those too! Had them a couple days before my BFP and still today as well. I described them as AF cramps toned down a bit... Apparently that's normal.Click to expand...

Yup me too!! I keep running to the loo when I feel somthing down there too but it's just loads of CM! I won't get a scan until 12 weeks :( x


----------



## jtink28

i'm only getting a scan at 7 weeks because i'm high-risk. (i have crohn's disease)
i know at 7 weeks, it won't look like a whole lot, just a round blobby thing, but i'm still excited :)

i totally keep running to the bathroom to check if AF came. loads of cm...kinda gross! hehe


----------



## aknqtpie

I was running to the bathroom yesterday too! I have been getting increased CM, and I got a few cramps yesterday. I am going for my blood test today at lunch, and then set up an appointment with a potential doctor next Tuesday. Which is good since I am taking that day off anyways!!! I have to find a new doctor since my previous doctor does not do OB anymore :( Boo.


----------



## JustFluffy

jtink28 said:


> good. i read online that it's normal, but i'm glad i'm not the only one with them. :)
> 
> yeah, they feel a little different than AF, not as strong. i just can't wait till sept. 18th when i have my first ultrasound - then i think it will truly hit me that this might really happen. :)

I hear ya! My OB has me scheduled for October 10th, it feels like FOREVER away! Part of me is going to doubt the reality of it until I hear that little heartbeat :cry:


----------



## JustFluffy

Welcome TTCBean!


----------



## aknqtpie

I am sure I will have a real appointment later on, but I want to meet this doctor and see if she is someone I like. I know it is early to do anything else really besides sit and chat... I will only be about 5 weeks.


----------



## waiting2012

Thank you ladies for the prayers and good luck wishes.... I was an absolute WRECK when I got there at the office.. It seemed like an eternity before they called me back too...Probably was considering most of the staff takes lunch from 11:30-12:30... I kept thinking--I need to PEE! And of course I did need to but I was needing to before they called me back..:rofl:.. My test came back +++++!!! The nurse did the little wheel thingy and said my due date was May 5th--but I'm sticking with the 4th.. Hee Hee..My son was born April 4th, and though I know this one will probably come a week early from the due date via c/section--I like the sound of May 4th...LOL Then she asked me to come to the front desk and I had to ask about the blood test.. Apparently, the urine test was put in but the order for my blood work wasn't, so it never got signed off on by the doctor..:( She marked my chart, and told me as long as my test was ++++ she'd leave it up to the doctor to decide (I'm sure he will) but my next appointment isn't until *OCTOBER 22nd!* I asked her why so far off and she said that his policy is to see you between 11 and 12 weeks.. I said I know all that but he's been monitoring my m/c's and hormones and such... She was nice and all, I'm not saying she wasn't but she kind of shrugged her shoulders and said that I was welcome to call back next week when he was there and speak to him myself.. I'm going to do that! October 22nd--I'll be 12 weeks! She was a new nurse in his office, so that may be part of the reason she probably felt like she was explaining all his policies and such to a 3 yr old throwing a tantrum..LOL.. So I called the dh and told him, and he said--GOOD, NO MORE THINKING ABOUT BUYING TESTS...:rofl::rofl::rofl: We still aren't telling anyone till my first real appointment, which I guess if I have to wait till 12 weeks, I do.. He will do an u/s during that appointment--found that out from my co-worker who is due in December because that is what happened at her first/12 wk appointment.. :dance::happydance::dance:

As far as greasy hair--My forehead is soooo oily--I've been using rubbing alcohol on it, and I've not noticed my hair being oily, but my son has very oily hair--DON'T FREAK OUT--I have him use a tar shampoo 2x a week and dish detergent (like Dawn) at least 1x-2x per week.. I know the dish detergent sounds funny to use on your hair--but it helps--It says on the bottle "Cuts grease and grime"..LOL :)

Welcome NEWBIES!!! So glad your here!! :):):)


----------



## jtink28

ugh, i couldn't imagine waiting 8 more weeks!!!!!

my bff only has 2 ultrasounds per pregnancy - 8 weeks and the gender scan at 18 weeks. i can't believe it.

since i'm high-risk (i have crohn's disease) i get a ton of scans...that might be the only awesome thing about being high-risk.

still, i don't even go to my first doc appt. until 7 weeks. it seems sooo far away!! :)


----------



## luluamcr

I can't imagine having to wait 8 weeks! I called my EPU today as last week I was told they'd scan me at 6 weeks due to m/c's and ectopic and I spoke to a really mean woman who told me there's no point scanning on Friday cos chances are nothing will be seen and it would waste everyones time. I said it wouldn't waste my time if we could see and she basically told me I wasn't important she meant the sonographer :'( I'm now booked in for 10th Sept... TWW ARGH! And it seems like an eternity away!

I hope you manage to speak to your doc next week and get something sooner! Xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello and welcome to all the new ladies... ive added you all to the front page... (if ive missed anyone just shout at me :haha:)

Maybesoon: i really hope everything turns out ok hunnie, i was spotting/bleeding in my last pregnancy and it was just the most horrendous and depressing thing to go through. So glad you got to know bean was still there, although not been able to see much. I got a scan at 5 weeks before and all i seen was a circle with a white outline :/

Waiting: sooo glad you got the results from doctors :happydance: but 22nd of october??? Blurghhh deffo go back and see if you can get in earlier :)

AFM: Im still waiting to get a letter or a phone call to let me know when to go for a scan :/ Hopefully i get to know soon :) Im thinking probs when im around 6-7 weeks though.

As far as testing goes!! hahaha..... ive used 29 IC's and 4x Clearblue Digitals! haha... ive got one left and gonna use it around 6 weeks :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Yay for the good visit Waiting!

Jinks - feels like a long period now!!


I wish we had the cool digital clearblue's here. If I'd known we didn't I would have picked one up while I was in Scotland in April!

congrats to all the newbies!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Im surprised we have got the clearblue digitals with conception indicator!!!, were usually the last place to get anything lol


----------



## maybesoon

hahaha I'm so glad I'm not the only testing junkie in the world!!!! I was thinking during lunch about going & buying a few more (even though I'm going in for blood work in the morning). I just want to see that the line is still there through all this spotting/bleeding/spotting. It's driving me crazy. 

I'm extremely happy my baby was ok as of yesterday afternoon, but what I don't like is the ER doctor telling me "We don't "care" what is causing the bleeding as long as it's not in your uterus" Because darn it I freaking care!!! UHG... :growlmad: 

I think I would feel a million times better if I just knew what was causing it. Is that wrong? 

And my DH is starting to totally make me mad. He keeps comparing this to when his ex-wife was pregnant with their daughter. I'm sorry but she was 24 at the time with NO past female medical problems. I'm 36 & have had numerous female related medical problems starting with a miscarriage at 22 years old. The 2 situations are worlds apart in my eyes & I'm sick of hearing about how perfect a pregnancy it was & how I shouldn't worry. And "Honey what is meant to be will be, if "we" lose this one, we will just try again" UMMM I'm sorry it's not that easy nor that black & white.... Ugh sometimes I wanna choke the life out of every single male on the planet...

Sorry for the rant... Maybe I'm having just a tad bit of hormone issues....:blush:


----------



## jtink28

maybesoon, i totally get that. my DH has a 7 year old daughter, and one time this weekend, he mentioned something about his ex's pregnancy with his daughter.

i had to kindly tell him that i love him, but i'm not at all interested in his ex's pregnancy. i don't want to hear about it, or think about it. i want to be happy with my own pregnancy, and i want this baby to be about us, and our experience together. he understood, but men can be dense sometimes unless you spell it out for them!

i'm sure everything is 100% fine!! let us know what the bloodwork says! :)


----------



## JustFluffy

Waiting, I totally get what you mean! My Ob wont see me until 10 weeks, that's October 10th for me so not quite as long as you, but feels like FOREVER away! I do not think I will believe that I am pregnant until I hear the heartbeat LOL. 

Got my bloods taken this morning and just got a call, they came back positive! Confirmed by the doctor, YAY! It still feels like I playing pretend though HAHA. I still have 7 or so HPTs and will probably pee on every one of them before October 10th.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

See i had my first smear last year on my 25th birthday wooohooo lol... I did bleed a little after it, i would compare it as a mild period for me. 

In my last pregnancy i had blood in my uterus :(... so glad you dont have bleeding there, hopefully its just the smear causing it x


----------



## maybesoon

jtink28 said:


> maybesoon, i totally get that. my DH has a 7 year old daughter, and one time this weekend, he mentioned something about his ex's pregnancy with his daughter.
> 
> i had to kindly tell him that i love him, but i'm not at all interested in his ex's pregnancy. i don't want to hear about it, or think about it. i want to be happy with my own pregnancy, and i want this baby to be about us, and our experience together. he understood, but men can be dense sometimes unless you spell it out for them!
> 
> i'm sure everything is 100% fine!! let us know what the bloodwork says! :)

Thank you! I did finally tell him later that I really didn't want to be compared to his ex being pregnant at 24 that there is a world of difference & this is our pregnancy & baby not theirs & that I didn't want to hear about what they went through almost 7 years ago.

It just wasn't the time or the place after spending my afternoon & evening worried that I might have lost our baby.

My docs office said they would call me tomorrow with the results so I will let ya'll know as soon as I do! Thanks again!!!!


----------



## sparkles86

I'm in, 6th May am due!


----------



## kezziek

Hi all just a quick hello from me going to try get an early night. Been exhausted all day but now wide awake though, so annoying. We had a lovely bank holiday today but back to work tommorow and i'm dreading it, will be a busy day on my feet, not sure how my bladders going to survive or my constant knicker checking, lol. Im still getting af pains too and hot flushes. 

Yay lots of new ladies I see    lovely lovely lovely. Congratulations to you all.

Maybesoon that is so scary :-( i hope it's just your smear. I didn't know you could have them when you are pregnant, probrably your cervix is pissed off with them. I can't tell you not to worry cos i know thats easier said then done but i hope you are ok and taking it easy. XxxxxxX


----------



## deray

HEy everyone can I join I just got a confirmed positive from my doctor edd may 7 2013 so many emotions dont know how to feel exicited all the same. No real symptoms yet just really tired and frequent bathroom trips. Congrats to everyone and lets all have a happy healthy 9 mths


----------



## Courtney917

I have a question for everyone: I have hypothyroidism so do you think I should see a high risk ob? Some people have been recommending it and I wanted to know what you all think


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hello ladies! May I join in the fun?? I just got my :bfp: yesterday, and my due date is May 12th! :happydance:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Congrats Bellarosa H&H 9 months!

I had my beta hcg bloods done this morning, now just the agonizing wait to get the magic number. The pathologist said the results will be in by 430pm this arvo!


----------



## Katrina18

Hello everyone! I would like to join as well. I just found out yesterday too and am due May 5th!! Congrats everyone!


----------



## Katrina18

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hello ladies! May I join in the fun?? I just got my :bfp: yesterday, and my due date is May 12th! :happydance:


Congrats!!


----------



## Courtney917

Anyone? Opinions?


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Courtney917 said:


> I have a question for everyone: I have hypothyroidism so do you think I should see a high risk ob? Some people have been recommending it and I wanted to know what you all think

I have borderline hypothyroidism. My primary care doctor says he doesn't medicate at my level. My OB agreed with him but said once I got pregnant he'd want to monitor my levels closely. They did a TSH test with my Beta and it was normal so they're not treating for it. I would recommend you get in early and you could consider a high risk OB or one that specializes in Endocrine disorders. H&H 9 months! :thumbup:


----------



## beautiful_mom

Please take me off the list... :(
I will be ttc again soon.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

beautiful_mom said:


> Please take me off the list... :(
> I will be ttc again soon.

Hun I'm soooo sorry. Hugs :hugs: please take care of yourself xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

This thread moves way too fast! :lol: congrats to all the new joiners x


----------



## M3LL

Hello!

I got my BFP friday - eeek!

Can I join, due 7th May 2013.

Happy & Healthy 9 months to all May Babies!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello and welcome to all the New ladies... Congrats H&H 9 Months... I have added you all to the front page... if ive missed anyone please just shout at me :) lol

beautiful_mom: i am sooo sorry for your loss :(

Courtney: i would deffo get yourself in with a high risk ob, take no chances :)

AFM: im bloody knackered and aching in places i didnt know existed!!!, my Partner bought a big HUGE metal shed (its in boxes and requires people to build it!) anyways, it needed a base, i reckoned a wood one... but him nooooo dont be daft he wanted a 4" depth base filled with concrete!!that measure 10foot by 10foot hahaha... so all yesterday we finished off the base!, god it was hard going.

Guess what were doing today, building the shed! ahhaha, i think of better things to be doing.

Ive also woke up with dry stuffy nose and sort throat :(


----------



## cattattat

Can I join? :) due May 6th xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yeh sure will add you to the list :)


----------



## lpjkp

Morning ladies!!

Got my BFP on Friday (EEK!) at 9dpo, confirmed with a digi (1-2) at 9dpo and yesterday (2-3) at 12dpo...so excited!

I'm not completely sure yet but I'll be due around the 6th May...could you add me to the list?

*Bit about me...*
ME: Loren (22)...first child! Due to graduate from university in December, so hopefully my first occupation is "mommy"!

I've attached my tests from yesterday (Because I know ladies love looking at tests!)...at the moment, all I feel is really tired with sore boobs...felt slightly nauseous two evenings ago, but not really since (Just hungry so far)...am I still too early to worry about the lack of morning sickness?

Hope you ladies are well!
 



Attached Files:







V__A5FC.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lpjkp: hey hunnie and welcome to the group :)... This is my 6th pregnancy but will be 3rd baby, ive never ever had morning sickness... i usually get abit of nausea around 6 weeks, but thats it :)


----------



## Hopeful H

Hi! Can I join?! I got my BFP last Thursday at 16dpo. The doctor told me I was due April 30th but that must be based on a 28 day cycle and I'm 30 days, so looks like May 2nd for me, which makes me 5 weeks today!

So excited, but so nervous. Fingers crossed for all of us xxx


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Courtney917

HopinAndPrayn said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for everyone: I have hypothyroidism so do you think I should see a high risk ob? Some people have been recommending it and I wanted to know what you all think
> 
> I have borderline hypothyroidism. My primary care doctor says he doesn't medicate at my level. My OB agreed with him but said once I got pregnant he'd want to monitor my levels closely. They did a TSH test with my Beta and it was normal so they're not treating for it. I would recommend you get in early and you could consider a high risk OB or one that specializes in Endocrine disorders. H&H 9 months! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply. I have borderline too...my TSH was 5.23 so they are medicating. I'm seeing and Endo and think I'm going to call a high risk ob today . Happy and healthy to you as well


----------



## TTCBean

Just wondering... is it normal not to have an appointment until 8 weeks? I called my OBGYN and told them I got a positive pregnancy test. I was hoping I'd get a blood to confirm it but nope, just an appointment for a month from now. Is this normal?


----------



## sarahuk

Hi Ladies.... :wave:

Can I join? :)

Im Sarah. 32, and got my first bun in the oven! Im due 6th May :) I got my bfp at 10dpo, cb digi 1-2 at 12dpo...and am now waiting for my beta series to come on :happydance:

Ive been trying for bubba now for 2 years and 9 months. First bfp was in feb last year but ended up with being tubal. And then cycle before last I had a chemical. Id been seeing a fertility specialist and was being told I didnt ovulate, and had my HSG done this cycle.

I was a bit dismayed because my hsg looked like my right tube was blocked so...I was ready to give up...and bam...preggosawrus!!

Bit nervous because I had some xrays done on my abdomen at 4dpo :(

So here I am at 15dpo...af is like...4 days late...tests getting stronger...think its safe to say im up the duff!

Look forward to getting to know you all! xx


----------



## TTCBean

Hello sarahuk, welcome to the thread! I'm also due May 6!!


----------



## LauraAvasMum

Congrats Mummys im finally back here after losing baby in may , I got my BFP 9dpo im due May 9th ( roughly ) 

Wishing all of you a Easy 9 months !! xx


----------



## waiting2012

Sorry, I never officially made it back yesterday... I was doing my "thanks" and my phone died..lol... 
Welcome to the newbies! Did I really seey a May 12th in there?? Wow!! :dance:

Leann-yeah, waiting till the 22nd if October is rediculous! She looked at the week prior, but nothing available.. I think my dr will have a bit more say as to my priority status.. 
I am finding most dr's are seeing ladies at 8 wks+ because in the early stages of what should be a normal pg-there is nothing they can do if m/c occurs..:( plus the use of private U/S places-ladies can pay and have all the scans they want when they want.. I don't have the money for all that.. Wish I did though!!

And on a side note, my prayers go out to all.. For our recent loss to the May 2013 board, and to those needing help to relax.. :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

TTCBean said:


> Hello sarahuk, welcome to the thread! I'm also due May 6!!

oh yay!!! Someone to compare notes with :happydance: :D x


----------



## sarahuk

LauraAvasMum said:


> Congrats Mummys im finally back here after losing baby in may , I got my BFP 9dpo im due May 9th ( roughly )
> 
> Wishing all of you a Easy 9 months !! xx

Sorry for your loss hun :( But also Congrats on your shiny sparkly bfp!!! X


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Welcome Sarah, I'm also due 6th May ... well 6th or 7th not sure which :) 

Hows everyone feeling? I'm feeling totally whacked today and hubby's working late :( he won't be in till 8pm and then I'm straight out to work :( luckily the kids have been pretty well behaved today. I'm just taking DD for her swimming lesson but will be back later :flower: x


----------



## sarahuk

Hey Miss!

Im feeling fine thanks :) Had a crazy few days of really horrible and strong ovulation type cramps but they seem to have eased up now! I do feel more tired than normal though so I am with you on the whacked!

Im so nervous...I desperately want to do a cb digi to see if my 1-2 has changed to 2-3 but I am way too scared to do one just incase it hasnt :(

Should I bite the bullet? x


----------



## poppy13

sarahuk said:


> Hey Miss!
> 
> Im feeling fine thanks :) Had a crazy few days of really horrible and strong ovulation type cramps but they seem to have eased up now! I do feel more tired than normal though so I am with you on the whacked!
> 
> Im so nervous...I desperately want to do a cb digi to see if my 1-2 has changed to 2-3 but I am way too scared to do one just incase it hasnt :(
> 
> Should I bite the bullet? x

I've had the cramps but they went a little yesterday and today and now I'm worrying about why they aren't there! My DH also informs me that my hormones have kicked in!! How dare he?! Isn't a girl allowed to cry daily for the last few days over nothing in particular?!?! :winkwink:


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats & Welcome to all the new BFPs!! This is so exciting!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hello Everyone and Congrats on your BFPs... H&H 9 Months :happydance:
> 
> I couldnt see a May 2013 Baby section, so thought id make one :thumbup:
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *30th April:* (Maybes May!)
> Karenesque9
> lili24 :angel:
> 
> *1st May:*
> Babee_Bugs
> BeccaMichelle
> cheree89
> LoveSeel
> MumToEva
> 
> *2nd May:*
> Courtney917
> Jinbean
> Lovely35
> luluamcr
> poppy13
> 
> *3rd May:*
> beautiful_mom :angel:
> HopinAndPrayn
> Katy_28
> ladywright123
> 
> *4th May:*
> Mamoosca
> mummy to be
> Waiting2012
> 
> 
> *5th May:*
> Emma123456
> jtink28
> katiekittykat
> Katrina18
> mizzk
> Mom2Cayden
> 
> *6th May:*
> cattattat
> Foxycleopatra
> lpjkp
> MissMummyMoo
> sparkles86
> TTCBean
> 
> *7th May:*
> deray
> JustFluffy
> M3LL
> 
> *8th May:*
> kezziek
> 
> *9th May:*
> aknqtpie
> 
> *10th May:*
> *11th May:*
> *12th May:*
> BellaRosa8302
> 
> *13th May:*
> *14th May:*
> *15th May:*
> *16th May:*
> *17th May:*
> *18th May:*
> *19th May:*
> *20th May:*
> *21st May:*
> *22nd May:*
> *23rd May:*
> *24th May:*
> *25th May:*
> *26th May:*
> *27th May:*
> *28th May:*
> *29th May:*
> *30th May:*
> *31st May:*
> 
> 
> Leave a Post with your due date and i will list it on the front page :)
> 
> Here is our group Logo:
> 
> https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/dueinmay2012.jpg
> 
> And here is the code (Make sure you delete any spaces!):
> 
> [ url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1141019-may-2013-spring-babies.html][ img]https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/dueinmay2012.jpg [/img][/url]
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

My edd is now April 30th... So hopefully if all works out I'll have my little bean on my birthday which is May 2nd!!!!!


----------



## JustFluffy

TTCBean said:


> Just wondering... is it normal not to have an appointment until 8 weeks? I called my OBGYN and told them I got a positive pregnancy test. I was hoping I'd get a blood to confirm it but nope, just an appointment for a month from now. Is this normal?

My OB won't see me until 10 weeks! October 10 is my fist appointment. I think I will go crazy until then thinking that every cramp and twinge is a bad sign... I did however go in for a blood test yesterday, it was positive too so I was excited. My OB didn't even see me, I just went to the lab, they took my blood, and then called later with the results... Maybe you should ask for that?

This thread is definitely moving fast!!! Welcome to all the new BFPs! This is exciting!!!

AFM- I had quite the scare this morning! My BBT dropped .1 degree away from the cover line. My AF is due tomorrow I am 13DPO today (except she is not supposed to come cause of the BFP) and I had stronger cramps this morning. I completely freaked out! I took another HPT, still pregnant but the line is not much darker than Sunday... I looked it up online and apparently temperature fluctuations during pregnancy are normal? I am a little less worried now but still worried... Has anyone else had this happen or do you just stop temping after the BFP???


----------



## cheree89

Phew - I was away for a long weekend and we're already up to 38 pages! Welcome to all of the new May mums. :)

I am still not having symptoms aside from a little bloating (ok, I look about 3 months gone, even though babe is the size of a poppy seed - what's up with that?), so I took another test. Test line was darker than the control line - woohoo!

On the job front - you'll remember I lost my job on Wednesday, had my birthday on Thursday - then on Friday was offered a different job! It was a hectic, but exciting week!


----------



## maybesoon

JustFluffy said:


> My OB won't see me until 10 weeks! October 10 is my fist appointment. I think I will go crazy until then thinking that every cramp and twinge is a bad sign... I did however go in for a blood test yesterday, it was positive too so I was excited. My OB didn't even see me, I just went to the lab, they took my blood, and then called later with the results... Maybe you should ask for that?
> 
> This thread is definitely moving fast!!! Welcome to all the new BFPs! This is exciting!!!
> 
> AFM- I had quite the scare this morning! My BBT dropped .1 degree away from the cover line. My AF is due tomorrow I am 13DPO today (except she is not supposed to come cause of the BFP) and I had stronger cramps this morning. I completely freaked out! I took another HPT, still pregnant but the line is not much darker than Sunday... I looked it up online and apparently temperature fluctuations during pregnancy are normal? I am a little less worried now but still worried... Has anyone else had this happen or do you just stop temping after the BFP???

I stopped temping after BFP! But when I was at my docs office last Thursday my temp was 100.7. So idk if that is normal or what since my normal temp is 97.6. They didn't seem concerned about it at all. 

I cramped & felt like I was going to start my AF all the way through until about 3 days after it was due. Then the cramping became little quick, sharp twinges here & there.

Best of Luck and here's to a healthy & happy pregnancy!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

sarahuk said:


> Hey Miss!
> 
> Im feeling fine thanks :) Had a crazy few days of really horrible and strong ovulation type cramps but they seem to have eased up now! I do feel more tired than normal though so I am with you on the whacked!
> 
> Im so nervous...I desperately want to do a cb digi to see if my 1-2 has changed to 2-3 but I am way too scared to do one just incase it hasnt :(
> 
> Should I bite the bullet? x

I think you should :flower: I done a digi at 3+6 or 4 weeks and I got 2-3 :thumbup: I'm going to do another digi on Friday to see if it's changed to 3+ if so I'll be panicking it may be twins :rofl: x


----------



## sarahuk

poppy13 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey Miss!
> 
> Im feeling fine thanks :) Had a crazy few days of really horrible and strong ovulation type cramps but they seem to have eased up now! I do feel more tired than normal though so I am with you on the whacked!
> 
> Im so nervous...I desperately want to do a cb digi to see if my 1-2 has changed to 2-3 but I am way too scared to do one just incase it hasnt :(
> 
> Should I bite the bullet? x
> 
> I've had the cramps but they went a little yesterday and today and now I'm worrying about why they aren't there! My DH also informs me that my hormones have kicked in!! How dare he?! Isn't a girl allowed to cry daily for the last few days over nothing in particular?!?! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Haha think ive had those hormones for years let alone in pregnancy!!

My cramps went too :) I was reading that in the 4-5wk timeframe there is still burrowing going on in terms of laying the roots for placentas so thats probably why we have been getting the pains. Im sure there are plenty more aches and pains just around the corner for us to panic on :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

maybesoon said:


> Congrats & Welcome to all the new BFPs!! This is so exciting!!!

Happy 5wks! x


----------



## sarahuk

JustFluffy said:


> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering... is it normal not to have an appointment until 8 weeks? I called my OBGYN and told them I got a positive pregnancy test. I was hoping I'd get a blood to confirm it but nope, just an appointment for a month from now. Is this normal?
> 
> My OB won't see me until 10 weeks! October 10 is my fist appointment. I think I will go crazy until then thinking that every cramp and twinge is a bad sign... I did however go in for a blood test yesterday, it was positive too so I was excited. My OB didn't even see me, I just went to the lab, they took my blood, and then called later with the results... Maybe you should ask for that?
> 
> This thread is definitely moving fast!!! Welcome to all the new BFPs! This is exciting!!!
> 
> AFM- I had quite the scare this morning! My BBT dropped .1 degree away from the cover line. My AF is due tomorrow I am 13DPO today (except she is not supposed to come cause of the BFP) and I had stronger cramps this morning. I completely freaked out! I took another HPT, still pregnant but the line is not much darker than Sunday... I looked it up online and apparently temperature fluctuations during pregnancy are normal? I am a little less worried now but still worried... Has anyone else had this happen or do you just stop temping after the BFP???Click to expand...

With my first bfp my temps were like the snowy peaks :) its very normal. Tbh, I wouldnt worry about temping now. The body temp does tend to fluctuate and its just going to be one of a list of things youll end up worrying about on a daily basis but dont really need too :D Youre preggo! AF is not gunna come! :) x


----------



## sarahuk

cheree89 said:


> Phew - I was away for a long weekend and we're already up to 38 pages! Welcome to all of the new May mums. :)
> 
> I am still not having symptoms aside from a little bloating (ok, I look about 3 months gone, even though babe is the size of a poppy seed - what's up with that?), so I took another test. Test line was darker than the control line - woohoo!
> 
> On the job front - you'll remember I lost my job on Wednesday, had my birthday on Thursday - then on Friday was offered a different job! It was a hectic, but exciting week!

Wow that does sound hectic! Congrats though on bfp AND the new job! x


----------



## sarahuk

MissMummyMoo said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey Miss!
> 
> Im feeling fine thanks :) Had a crazy few days of really horrible and strong ovulation type cramps but they seem to have eased up now! I do feel more tired than normal though so I am with you on the whacked!
> 
> Im so nervous...I desperately want to do a cb digi to see if my 1-2 has changed to 2-3 but I am way too scared to do one just incase it hasnt :(
> 
> Should I bite the bullet? x
> 
> I think you should :flower: I done a digi at 3+6 or 4 weeks and I got 2-3 :thumbup: I'm going to do another digi on Friday to see if it's changed to 3+ if so I'll be panicking it may be twins :rofl: xClick to expand...

I was just about to go buy one but then stopped myself :) Doc wil have my first set of beta results in tomorrow so id be just wasting cashies! Hopefully ill get a nice beta level tomorrow and pretend its my 2-3 :D xx


----------



## JustFluffy

Thanks ladies, I feel lots better about the drop in temp this AM. I am officially no longer temping! My overly analytical self has more important things to over analyze :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Courtney917 said:


> I have a question for everyone: I have hypothyroidism so do you think I should see a high risk ob? Some people have been recommending it and I wanted to know what you all think

when I was in the UK the only difference was that I occasionally came in to see the Consultant rather than just a midwife. when I mentioned to my OB that we were trying he promptly sent me across the office for a blood test to check the levels. I'm sure they plan on doing it throughout the pregnancy. As long as your normal OB knows about it and it treating it proactively then I don't see why you would need a different doctor. I'm only on 75mg and they never had to increase it last time.


----------



## aknqtpie

As soon as I got my BFP, I stopped temping.. I knew I would start freaking out. 

I have been cramping a little today, and am nervous as well since AF would of been due on Thursday/Friday.. so I keep checking lol.


----------



## kezziek

Hi Ladies! Wow this thread has been busy today. Lovely to see a lot of new Mummies to be:wave: 

Congratulations SarahUk, Justfluffy, LauraAvasMum, M3LL, Hopeful H, BellaRosa, Catattat, Katrina18 & Lpjkp! Sorry if i missed anyone theres so many of us, if we are only up to May 12th -imagine how busy it will be in two weeks time! :thumbup::thumbup:

Lpjkp - yeah don't worry about no nausea now, mine didnt start til 5-6 weeks first time and 6-7 weeks second time and some of my friends had none at all.

Poppy13 - Yeah hormones definately kicking in here too, my poor hubbie i'm getting irritable so quickly 

Foxycleopatra- how did your hcg blood results go?


Poor Babee-bugs! Hope you feel better and get some rest- also hope you are supervising, more than building young lady!!

Hope everyone has had a good day. I was ok at work until 3pm and then I lost the will to live, just needed to go to bed so badly and kept making mistakes :-( my memory has been so bad this past week. Xxx


----------



## Sass827

Hello ladies! Please add me to May 8. I've had three BFP's over the last three days. Still having cramping but I think that's due to it burrowing in, or at least I hope. 
I went to see my obgyn 6 days ago (I only met her once before as I moved after getting married) and asked the nurse to give me a test just in case, and when the ob arrived she went berserk on me for asking and said there was no way I could get a positive before September 8. Ha! Showed her! Now I know I need to go find a new obgyn fast. One who won't act like a jerk to a first time ttc like me. When you call and say you have had a bfp, do they all make you wait til 12 weeks? I feel bad that will be my first time meeting my new doc. 
Congrats to all!


----------



## maybesoon

Sass827 said:


> Hello ladies! Please add me to May 8. I've had three BFP's over the last three days. Still having cramping but I think that's due to it burrowing in, or at least I hope.
> I went to see my obgyn 6 days ago (I only met her once before as I moved after getting married) and asked the nurse to give me a test just in case, and when the ob arrived she went berserk on me for asking and said there was no way I could get a positive before September 8. Ha! Showed her! Now I know I need to go find a new obgyn fast. One who won't act like a jerk to a first time ttc like me. When you call and say you have had a bfp, do they all make you wait til 12 weeks? I feel bad that will be my first time meeting my new doc.
> Congrats to all!

I think the 12 weeks depends on your doctor & your situation. My first ultrasound is scheduled for September 13th which will put me at 7weeks. But I have used the same obgyn for 6 years & I'm considered somewhat high risk due to age and past female issues. I say ask around the area to see who people like. Then I would call and ask to speak with the doctor. Remember, they work for you not the other way around & if you aren't completely happy & comfortable with them then I wouldn't be trusting them with the safety of my baby or myself.

Best of Luck & wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy!


----------



## ladywright123

poppy13 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey Miss!
> 
> Im feeling fine thanks :) Had a crazy few days of really horrible and strong ovulation type cramps but they seem to have eased up now! I do feel more tired than normal though so I am with you on the whacked!
> 
> Im so nervous...I desperately want to do a cb digi to see if my 1-2 has changed to 2-3 but I am way too scared to do one just incase it hasnt :(
> 
> Should I bite the bullet? x
> 
> I've had the cramps but they went a little yesterday and today and now I'm worrying about why they aren't there! My DH also informs me that my hormones have kicked in!! How dare he?! Isn't a girl allowed to cry daily for the last few days over nothing in particular?!?! :winkwink:Click to expand...

lol my dh has been calling me various insulting names over the past few days " according to him my crazy hormones are already kicking in ! " and omg another 8 months of this ! " poor him ... not lol


----------



## maybesoon

oh yea!!! I'm right there with y'all.... My DH is trying to blame the hormonal crap on me right now too. I'm sorry but I don't think I've been hormonal at all & none of my friends/co-workers or family say that I have. I think he's just being a little shi*!!! But guys are oblivious to what's going on around them... God love them!


----------



## jtink28

i think maybe i got a good DH then, because that man pampers me to death, and never says a negative word. We've been together for over 4 years, and he's never lost his temper with me. And goodness, I can lose my cool with the best of them :)
He has given me foot rubs anytime I asked, and said that even though I'm acting a little crazy, he thinks it's adorable.
i love that man for lying!!!!! Haha!


----------



## Sass827

My DH is claiming it way too early for me to be feeling anything, but I'm waking up in the morning ravenous, and if I don't get food soon, I get very snippy. If I don't get food within an hour or two, I totally lose it. anyone else feeling like that?


----------



## jtink28

um, has your DH ever been pregnant? is he a doctor? then how would he know?

our bodies are totally raging with hormones. i NEVER eat breakfast, ever. i'm just never hungry before 10am. in the past week, i've been waking up starving, like if i don't eat, i might pass out. 

the human body is a wondrous, mysterious and beautiful thing. noone knows 100% exactly how it works. so go tell your DH to get a medical degree (and a vagina) before he tells you what you can and cannot feel. :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

TTCBean said:


> Just wondering... is it normal not to have an appointment until 8 weeks? I called my OBGYN and told them I got a positive pregnancy test. I was hoping I'd get a blood to confirm it but nope, just an appointment for a month from now. Is this normal?

My doctor's office said they wouldn't make me an appointment before 7 weeks and in the UK my booking in appointment was at 8 weeks. I did get to meet a midwife before then just to get a lot of pamphlets and books though.


----------



## maybesoon

Sass827 said:


> My DH is claiming it way too early for me to be feeling anything, but I'm waking up in the morning ravenous, and if I don't get food soon, I get very snippy. If I don't get food within an hour or two, I totally lose it. anyone else feeling like that?

lmao! I'm the same way about food. We were at a birthday party on Saturday & I was tired, hungry & ready to go (we had been there entirely too freaking long). I kept telling my DH I was ready & he just wasn't getting the hint. Finally in front of all my friends I looked at him & said "Look, I'm pregnant, tired & starving we need to go now before I lose my crap"!!! My friends all burst out laughing saying yep, she's hungry!!!


----------



## maybesoon

jtink28 said:


> um, has your DH ever been pregnant? is he a doctor? then how would he know?
> 
> our bodies are totally raging with hormones. i NEVER eat breakfast, ever. i'm just never hungry before 10am. in the past week, i've been waking up starving, like if i don't eat, i might pass out.
> 
> the human body is a wondrous, mysterious and beautiful thing. noone knows 100% exactly how it works. so go tell your DH to get a medical degree (and a vagina) before he tells you what you can and cannot feel. :)

lol.... My DH thinks he's an expert because he has 2 other children. As I explained to him in a not so sweet way on Sunday. "I'm not your ex-wife. I'm not 24 years old & completely healthy. I'm me, your current wife, I'm 36 years old, I've had a miscarriage & other female problems which you knew all about that make my pregnancy high risk. DO NOT EVER COMPARE ME TO HER EVER EVER AGAIN!!!" I think he may have gotten the hint or at least I really hope so!


----------



## sarahuk

JustFluffy said:


> Thanks ladies, I feel lots better about the drop in temp this AM. I am officially no longer temping! My overly analytical self has more important things to over analyze :)

I think youll find some relief in this decision chick...think you made the right call! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

BeccaMichelle said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for everyone: I have hypothyroidism so do you think I should see a high risk ob? Some people have been recommending it and I wanted to know what you all think
> 
> when I was in the UK the only difference was that I occasionally came in to see the Consultant rather than just a midwife. when I mentioned to my OB that we were trying he promptly sent me across the office for a blood test to check the levels. I'm sure they plan on doing it throughout the pregnancy. As long as your normal OB knows about it and it treating it proactively then I don't see why you would need a different doctor. I'm only on 75mg and they never had to increase it last time.Click to expand...

I have this too and as far as ive been made aware, its as simple as having your bloods monitored very regularly throughout the pregnancy :) x


----------



## sarahuk

aknqtpie said:


> As soon as I got my BFP, I stopped temping.. I knew I would start freaking out.
> 
> I have been cramping a little today, and am nervous as well since AF would of been due on Thursday/Friday.. so I keep checking lol.

I think thats the worst part of all this...we so want it that we start testing early. Then we have the horrible slow wait to get to af date!

Dont let the cramps fool you though. Ive had them for days, before af, during the time it was due, and even the days after :) Hear its very normal!

X


----------



## sarahuk

Sass827 said:


> Hello ladies! Please add me to May 8. I've had three BFP's over the last three days. Still having cramping but I think that's due to it burrowing in, or at least I hope.
> I went to see my obgyn 6 days ago (I only met her once before as I moved after getting married) and asked the nurse to give me a test just in case, and when the ob arrived she went berserk on me for asking and said there was no way I could get a positive before September 8. Ha! Showed her! Now I know I need to go find a new obgyn fast. One who won't act like a jerk to a first time ttc like me. When you call and say you have had a bfp, do they all make you wait til 12 weeks? I feel bad that will be my first time meeting my new doc.
> Congrats to all!

Congrats!


----------



## sarahuk

jtink28 said:


> i think maybe i got a good DH then, because that man pampers me to death, and never says a negative word. We've been together for over 4 years, and he's never lost his temper with me. And goodness, I can lose my cool with the best of them :)
> He has given me foot rubs anytime I asked, and said that even though I'm acting a little crazy, he thinks it's adorable.
> i love that man for lying!!!!! Haha!

Im with you :) My OH treats me like a princess too...and tbh its been worse since I had my BFP. Today, he flat out refused to let me go with him to walk the dog..I "need to rest"...I mean come on...women are pregnant and work and do all sorts of stuffs but its too much for me to walk my damn dog?! :D Talk about wrapping me in cotton wool lol. 

He made me spend two solid days in bed when af was due because I had the tiniest, and by tiny i mean miniscule, brown cm. I explained that it was probably normal but that there was nothing i could do at this stage to stop a mc anway..but no...only time i was allowed up was to read lol.

Im sensing im going to be getting fed up of it after a couple of months  x


----------



## aknqtpie

It is actually good for you to go on a walk!! That is funny. I think my DH is still grasping that my responses to things are different now... my sense of smell is starting to get stronger, so he will get it when I smell something and go hurl...


----------



## kezziek

Sass827 said:


> My DH is claiming it way too early for me to be feeling anything, but I'm waking up in the morning ravenous, and if I don't get food soon, I get very snippy. If I don't get food within an hour or two, I totally lose it. anyone else feeling like that?

Haha I was like this BEFORE pregnancy...lol always loved my food, always hungry every 2.5 hrs. At the moment need too more cos feel v.sick when hungry and grumpy.

Yay! Another one due May 8th!!! Me too! Congratulations xxxx


----------



## sarahuk

aknqtpie said:


> It is actually good for you to go on a walk!! That is funny. I think my DH is still grasping that my responses to things are different now... my sense of smell is starting to get stronger, so he will get it when I smell something and go hurl...

I reckon he will get it even quicker if that hurl is over him  x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Sass827 said:


> My DH is claiming it way too early for me to be feeling anything, but I'm waking up in the morning ravenous, and if I don't get food soon, I get very snippy. If I don't get food within an hour or two, I totally lose it. anyone else feeling like that?

Pump even a fraction of all these ne hormones coursing through your body into him and he'd take that back right quick!!! :D


----------



## sarahuk

Imagine what hes going to be like when he realises that your boobs are soon going to be out of bounds for a while...see how he likes those apples! x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Okay I think I'm caught up now! Congrats to all the newbies!! I tried to do names but got confused and lost. :D

My morning sickness has hit, but I'm actually pretty thrilled so far. Last time it was every waking second and so far this time it's only after 10pm at night! I can totally handle that. The toddler is in bed and I can just double over in the shower until bedtime! score. lol :D

Anybody else got the dreaded ms yet?


----------



## jtink28

i'm only 4w2d, but no morning sickness so far. that's normal, right? my cramping has died down for the most part, and my boobs are tender, but not ridiculously so.
i'm just tired.

i want some more symptoms! i want to be reassured!! this is all normal?


----------



## maybesoon

sarahuk said:


> Imagine what hes going to be like when he realises that your boobs are soon going to be out of bounds for a while...see how he likes those apples! x

lmao!!! Well mines getting his dose since the doc told me today NO BDing until they see me on September 13th! HMMMM guess that's what he gets to comparing me to his ex!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

jtink28 said:


> i'm only 4w2d, but no morning sickness so far. that's normal, right? my cramping has died down for the most part, and my boobs are tender, but not ridiculously so.
> i'm just tired.
> 
> i want some more symptoms! i want to be reassured!! this is all normal?

Im a day behind you hun and thats exactly how I am feeling atm :) Im sure its just the calm before the storm...we will be toilet diving in no time!


----------



## sarahuk

maybesoon said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Imagine what hes going to be like when he realises that your boobs are soon going to be out of bounds for a while...see how he likes those apples! x
> 
> lmao!!! Well mines getting his dose since the doc told me today NO BDing until they see me on September 13th! HMMMM guess that's what he gets to comparing me to his ex!!!!Click to expand...

Ohhhh sex ban....nothing better to turn a man into your puppy dog!! And dont you just hate when men do that? Should tell him the next time youre going to compare his manhood to all your exes and see what he thinks to that.


----------



## jtink28

sarahuk said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> i'm only 4w2d, but no morning sickness so far. that's normal, right? my cramping has died down for the most part, and my boobs are tender, but not ridiculously so.
> i'm just tired.
> 
> i want some more symptoms! i want to be reassured!! this is all normal?
> 
> Im a day behind you hun and thats exactly how I am feeling atm :) Im sure its just the calm before the storm...we will be toilet diving in no time!Click to expand...

haha, my mom told me today that when i feel like crap, i'll be wishing for the early days when i didn't have any symptoms. i have a feeling she'll be 100% right. 

so i'm not testing anymore, and not stressing! maybe i'll even take a bubble bath and buy a new magazine tonight! :)


----------



## sarahuk

You should! Its the best way. The first hurdles are achieved! We managed to get our little eggys to stick! Now to chill and wait for the next! x


----------



## maybesoon

sarahuk said:


> Ohhhh sex ban....nothing better to turn a man into your puppy dog!! And dont you just hate when men do that? Should tell him the next time youre going to compare his manhood to all your exes and see what he thinks to that.

bahaha you are so right. Funny thing is for the first week 1/2 he was super amazing. He coddled me. But since we went to the ER on Sunday, he has no sympathy at all. He's just been really distant and not sweet. I don't know, maybe it's his front because he's scared. Maybe tonight will be back to normal since my bloodwork this am went well & everything looks good. I sure hope so!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

WOW so many new Ladies!!... welcome everyone :) and Beany babies (just adding everyone to the front page)

maybesoon: i was sooo sure i added you to the page!!! just checked and i hadnt :dohh: pregnancy brain or what? lol i will most certainly do that now for you x

There is sooo many of you i forgot names completely hahaha but i shall catch up in due course...

My Booking in appointment with the midwife is dot on 9 weeks, 26th of September... this seems to be the normal thing. Im also awaiting on appointment for a early reassurance scan due to the losses ive had with my last one only being last month.

AFM: today im knackered and wiped out again!!! busy helping OH build this bloody shed grrrr but its up and done woohooo thank god. Where is this bloat coming from??? i seriously look 3-4 months gone easy! im only turning 5 weeks, its mad where it just appears from lol


----------



## JustFluffy

jtink28 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> i'm only 4w2d, but no morning sickness so far. that's normal, right? my cramping has died down for the most part, and my boobs are tender, but not ridiculously so.
> i'm just tired.
> 
> i want some more symptoms! i want to be reassured!! this is all normal?
> 
> Im a day behind you hun and thats exactly how I am feeling atm :) Im sure its just the calm before the storm...we will be toilet diving in no time!Click to expand...
> 
> haha, my mom told me today that when i feel like crap, i'll be wishing for the early days when i didn't have any symptoms. i have a feeling she'll be 100% right.
> 
> so i'm not testing anymore, and not stressing! maybe i'll even take a bubble bath and buy a new magazine tonight! :)Click to expand...

OOH! BUBBLE BATH! I am right there with you on that one! Seriously sounds so good right now, 5:00 cannot come soon enough for me... My mind is already in the tub with a good book...


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Justfluffy: thats where ive just been for the last hour!!!, bubbles galore and candles!!!... oh you just cant beat a bath :)


----------



## aknqtpie

I wish my bathtub was deep enough :(


----------



## BeccaMichelle

jtink28 said:


> i'm only 4w2d, but no morning sickness so far. that's normal, right? my cramping has died down for the most part, and my boobs are tender, but not ridiculously so.
> i'm just tired.
> 
> i want some more symptoms! i want to be reassured!! this is all normal?

Totally normally!! Symptoms like to start coming fast and hard (At least for me between 5-6 weeks)

oooh TOTALLY go enjoy a bubble bath and a magazine! Do that as often as possible, because once the little one comes it's going to be a long time between such simple indulgences! LOL


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Our bathtub is HUGE!!!.. its a corner bath, but very very deep takes ages to fill, but ahhh sooo worth it lol


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Babee_Bugs said:


> Our bathtub is HUGE!!!.. its a corner bath, but very very deep takes ages to fill, but ahhh sooo worth it lol

Speaking of gigantic tubs... we've moved into our new place Saturday and I took my first bath last night. The thing is MAMMOTH!! Just sitting back in it the sides are over my head!!! It's kinda freaky actually. I always wanted a huge tub but this is boarding on the ridiculous. At least it will easy hold my upcoming pregnant girth. hehehe


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hahaha... I didnt want the corner bath at first, but OH insisted... so glad we have it now though, Its a very good friend and i can see it becoming my best friend over the next 8 months :)


----------



## deray

Am I the only one who wishes they didn't find out so early 12pdo it seems like the wait is forever for a doctors appointment worse than the 2week wait lol... just excited for the upcoming journey


----------



## Buggy3

Oh yay! I'm so glad there is a May group! I just got my BFP on Sunday and I'm due May 6, 2013 (unless my scan shows something different). Looks like the May 6 list is stacking up!

First dr visit on Sep 10 and I'm so nervous!!


----------



## aknqtpie

RUB IT IN about the bathtubs!!! Both of ours are SHALLOW! When we remodel the bathroom (which is supposed to be this year).. my only requirement is a deep bathtub. lol.


----------



## sarahuk

maybesoon said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh sex ban....nothing better to turn a man into your puppy dog!! And dont you just hate when men do that? Should tell him the next time youre going to compare his manhood to all your exes and see what he thinks to that.
> 
> bahaha you are so right. Funny thing is for the first week 1/2 he was super amazing. He coddled me. But since we went to the ER on Sunday, he has no sympathy at all. He's just been really distant and not sweet. I don't know, maybe it's his front because he's scared. Maybe tonight will be back to normal since my bloodwork this am went well & everything looks good. I sure hope so!!!Click to expand...

I reckon so :) I think its just as much of a blow to the men as it is to us when we see that second line. We wish and wish for it but...I dunno about you...but I went into complete shock and denial when I saw it lol. My OH has been worried to get excited but then went completely crazy and I ended up the one holding back lol.

Im sure he wlll be better now that all is looking good! :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Babee_Bugs said:


> Our bathtub is HUGE!!!.. its a corner bath, but very very deep takes ages to fill, but ahhh sooo worth it lol

Jealous.com!!


----------



## sarahuk

deray said:


> Am I the only one who wishes they didn't find out so early 12pdo it seems like the wait is forever for a doctors appointment worse than the 2week wait lol... just excited for the upcoming journey

Agree...its an awful agonising wait. I had mine at 10dpo..wish id waited till I was late lol x


----------



## sarahuk

Buggy3 said:


> Oh yay! I'm so glad there is a May group! I just got my BFP on Sunday and I'm due May 6, 2013 (unless my scan shows something different). Looks like the May 6 list is stacking up!
> 
> First dr visit on Sep 10 and I'm so nervous!!

Congrats on the bfp and yay for another 6ther!


----------



## deray

sarahuk said:


> deray said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who wishes they didn't find out so early 12pdo it seems like the wait is forever for a doctors appointment worse than the 2week wait lol... just excited for the upcoming journey
> 
> Agree...its an awful agonising wait. I had mine at 10dpo..wish id waited till I was late lol xClick to expand...


I agree I should have waited but i just took it on a whim not really expecting a bfp but it was a nice surprise.


----------



## Babies123

Can I join ladies?!? I got my bfp a couple days ago and have continued to test each morning since to make sure!! This was the third day of testing and there has been a little line every time. My due date is May 10th. Im so excited and nervous all at the same time!


----------



## beautiful_mom

Okay..rant alert...
As most of you are aware, i recently found out that i was pregnant. But over the weekend i had a miscarriage. :'( i so badly wanted the baby to stick. I dont even know what to do. Im so was and heartbroken. My husband and i are going to continue to ttc again, but im just so hurt. Sorry to rant, i just had to get it out.


----------



## Hopeful H

beautiful_mom said:


> Okay..rant alert...
> As most of you are aware, i recently found out that i was pregnant. But over the weekend i had a miscarriage. :'( i so badly wanted the baby to stick. I dont even know what to do. Im so was and heartbroken. My husband and i are going to continue to ttc again, but im just so hurt. Sorry to rant, i just had to get it out.

I'm so sorry to hear that, I can only imagine how awful you must be feeling. Sat least you've already decided to try again which I think is a really brave decision. X


----------



## Hopeful H

5+1 today and freaking out a bit. Had weird tingly and sharp pains in my tummy the last couple of days and now its like a constant ache. Had a bit of spotting last night which was browny pink but can't see anything this morning. Don't know what to think :-(


----------



## Wantabump3

beautiful_mom said:


> Okay..rant alert...
> As most of you are aware, i recently found out that i was pregnant. But over the weekend i had a miscarriage. :'( i so badly wanted the baby to stick. I dont even know what to do. Im so was and heartbroken. My husband and i are going to continue to ttc again, but im just so hurt. Sorry to rant, i just had to get it out.

I'm so sorry to hear this. :cry:


Hopeful H said:


> 5+1 today and freaking out a bit. Had weird tingly and sharp pains in my tummy the last couple of days and now its like a constant ache. Had a bit of spotting last night which was browny pink but can't see anything this morning. Don't know what to think :-(

I hope everything is ok with you



It looks like I may be in with the may babies. Got my bfp and so excited. Happy and healthy nine months everyone!!


----------



## sarahuk

deray said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deray said:
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who wishes they didn't find out so early 12pdo it seems like the wait is forever for a doctors appointment worse than the 2week wait lol... just excited for the upcoming journey
> 
> Agree...its an awful agonising wait. I had mine at 10dpo..wish id waited till I was late lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree I should have waited but i just took it on a whim not really expecting a bfp but it was a nice surprise.Click to expand...

Best surprise ever if you ask me! :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Babies123 said:


> Can I join ladies?!? I got my bfp a couple days ago and have continued to test each morning since to make sure!! This was the third day of testing and there has been a little line every time. My due date is May 10th. Im so excited and nervous all at the same time!

Congrats!


----------



## sarahuk

beautiful_mom said:


> Okay..rant alert...
> As most of you are aware, i recently found out that i was pregnant. But over the weekend i had a miscarriage. :'( i so badly wanted the baby to stick. I dont even know what to do. Im so was and heartbroken. My husband and i are going to continue to ttc again, but im just so hurt. Sorry to rant, i just had to get it out.

I am so sorry to hear that :( :hugs: Its very important to let it out chick. I know how awful you feel at the moment, but you will find a strength you never thought you had to make it through one day to the next. Take the time to grieve together, youll neen the support from each other

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hopeful H said:


> 5+1 today and freaking out a bit. Had weird tingly and sharp pains in my tummy the last couple of days and now its like a constant ache. Had a bit of spotting last night which was browny pink but can't see anything this morning. Don't know what to think :-(

Aches and pains are normal hun so, easier said than done I know but, try not to worry about it.

Ive had pink and brown in my CM a few days back and it never amounted to anything. I was so scared because I had those pains at the same time too.

Baby probably just snuggling :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Wantabump3 said:


> beautiful_mom said:
> 
> 
> Okay..rant alert...
> As most of you are aware, i recently found out that i was pregnant. But over the weekend i had a miscarriage. :'( i so badly wanted the baby to stick. I dont even know what to do. Im so was and heartbroken. My husband and i are going to continue to ttc again, but im just so hurt. Sorry to rant, i just had to get it out.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this. :cry:
> 
> 
> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> 5+1 today and freaking out a bit. Had weird tingly and sharp pains in my tummy the last couple of days and now its like a constant ache. Had a bit of spotting last night which was browny pink but can't see anything this morning. Don't know what to think :-(Click to expand...
> 
> I hope everything is ok with you
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like I may be in with the may babies. Got my bfp and so excited. Happy and healthy nine months everyone!!Click to expand...

Congratulations!


----------



## pip2009

Hi ladies, can I join you? I'm due on 4th May and already have a 3 year old son.

Feeling ok at the moment, just a bit tired and hungry ALL the time! No sickness yet but I didn't get any with my son until I was 6 weeks and then it went away again after a couple of weeks. Am hoping I am that lucky this time too!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

beautiful_mom said:


> Okay..rant alert...
> As most of you are aware, i recently found out that i was pregnant. But over the weekend i had a miscarriage. :'( i so badly wanted the baby to stick. I dont even know what to do. Im so was and heartbroken. My husband and i are going to continue to ttc again, but im just so hurt. Sorry to rant, i just had to get it out.

Awwww hunnie its ok to have a rant, some of us ladies here know exactly what your going through :hugs: sometimes it just helps to let it all out.

I wish i could make the pain go away for you i really do!!!. It is such a clesure but time really is a great healer, you never get over what happened and you will never forget, but with time you will learn to accept what has happened.. (even though its shit!)

Have you visited the Miscarriage and Loss section on BNB, i found it sooo supportive when i had my losses :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello and welcome to all the new ladies... im adding you to the front of the board now :)

Wantabump3: Whats your due date hunnie???

x


----------



## Hopeful H

sarahuk said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> 5+1 today and freaking out a bit. Had weird tingly and sharp pains in my tummy the last couple of days and now its like a constant ache. Had a bit of spotting last night which was browny pink but can't see anything this morning. Don't know what to think :-(
> 
> Aches and pains are normal hun so, easier said than done I know but, try not to worry about it.
> 
> Ive had pink and brown in my CM a few days back and it never amounted to anything. I was so scared because I had those pains at the same time too.
> 
> Baby probably just snuggling :) xxClick to expand...

Thanks Sarah, made an appointment with the doctor after speaking to NHS direct in a panic! Sure they'll just laugh me out of the office!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

The brown spotting could easily be just old implantation blood that has taken its time to work its way out.

Its always best to get checked out though :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

woohooooo Im 5weeks today! :happydance: baby is now the size of a appleseed awwww lol


----------



## Mamoosca

All my symptoms seem to have gone. I feel completely normal yet i've not had any bleeding or anything *touch wood*.

Just concerned since with my last pregnancy I had full on nausea 24/7 and food aversions and my sense of smell was unreal. Hmmm.

So scared of going to my scan to find my little bean gone :(

Hope everyone else is good! :flower:


----------



## sarahuk

Hopeful H said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> 5+1 today and freaking out a bit. Had weird tingly and sharp pains in my tummy the last couple of days and now its like a constant ache. Had a bit of spotting last night which was browny pink but can't see anything this morning. Don't know what to think :-(
> 
> Aches and pains are normal hun so, easier said than done I know but, try not to worry about it.
> 
> Ive had pink and brown in my CM a few days back and it never amounted to anything. I was so scared because I had those pains at the same time too.
> 
> Baby probably just snuggling :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sarah, made an appointment with the doctor after speaking to NHS direct in a panic! Sure they'll just laugh me out of the office!Click to expand...

Aww Im sure they wont!! We have so much anxiety I know at this stage...but im sure its perfectly fine! When do you see him? xx


----------



## maybesoon

I don't really have any symptoms anymore. I'm a bit tired in the afternoons & a few weird smells make me gag, but other than that I feel pretty fantastic since my Sunday scare at the ER....


----------



## sarahuk

So my first set of betas came in. at 4+1, 15dpo they were at 93. Does this sound ok or does it sound a bit low? Im scared to ask Dr Google lol x


----------



## TonyaG

Hi everyone congrats on the may babies! Can I join? I'm think my due date will be May 3rd.

Sara my first beta at 12dpo was 37 and my second at 14dpo was 69, I have to back this Friday for a recheck since they did not double but I think everything will be okay. So I think you number sounds good!

Good luck!


----------



## sarahuk

thanks hun! GL on ur next draw...looking forward to hearing your nice big jump! x


----------



## Courtney917

sarahuk said:


> So my first set of betas came in. at 4+1, 15dpo they were at 93. Does this sound ok or does it sound a bit low? Im scared to ask Dr Google lol x


Yeah this sounds fine! They say average is around 54. Its not the number that matters its whether its doubling or not that counts :)


----------



## sarahuk

Mind totally at rest now thanks chick! x


----------



## TTCBean

I wish my doctor would give me a beta :( I don't like waiting so long to see the doctor, a whole month away! I've been testing with FMU though and it's getting darker each day so I'm sure that's a great sign.

My symptoms today include INSANE hunger. I could eat and eat and eat... but I'm restraining and only grabbing healthy options. I am also pretty fatigued and super bloated.


----------



## veronica s

Hi Babee Bugs, will you add me to May 12? Thanks!

I'm 12 dpo today, and I got my BFP yesterday but did a Digi confirmation today!
 



Attached Files:







preg.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Anything from 50-200 is normal for 4 weeks :flower: :) 

I've got my doctors appointment next Monday when I should be about 5 weeks. I am going to ask for a beta test and see if I can go back a few days later to see if it's increased much again :) X


----------



## TTCBean

Congratulations veronica :)


----------



## maybesoon

veronica s said:


> Hi Babee Bugs, will you add me to May 12? Thanks!
> 
> I'm 12 dpo today, and I got my BFP yesterday but did a Digi confirmation today!

Congrats & Welcome!!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Welcome Veronica x


----------



## veronica s

Thanks ladies! I'm so excited to finally be on the pregnancy forums!


----------



## Hopeful H

> Aww Im sure they wont!! We have so much anxiety I know at this stage...but im sure its perfectly fine! When do you see him? xx

Seeing him at half 5. My midwife rang this afternoon to set up our first appointment and even she said I should keep my appointment so not feeling very encouraged!x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

TonyaG and veronica s welcome and congrats, just adding you's to the front page...

I also feel i dont have many symptoms, but then im only 5 weeks, so there is plenty of time for them to kick in!!! :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hopeful H said:


> Aww Im sure they wont!! We have so much anxiety I know at this stage...but im sure its perfectly fine! When do you see him? xx
> 
> Seeing him at half 5. My midwife rang this afternoon to set up our first appointment and even she said I should keep my appointment so not feeling very encouraged!xClick to expand...

Hopeful: there is sooo many things that go on during pregnancy, any bleeding needs to be reported, usually it can mean absolutely bot all!!!, but sometimes it could.

So i think it is very very wise that you see a doctor, whether to just rule that its just a pain in the neck spotting or something more.

Im hoping everything goes ok hunnie , let us know how you get onj x


----------



## veronica s

Babee_Bugs said:


> TonyaG and veronica s welcome and congrats, just adding you's to the front page...
> 
> I also feel i dont have many symptoms, but then im only 5 weeks, so there is plenty of time for them to kick in!!! :)

Yikes. I wish I didn't have symptoms. I have soooo many. and I feel like doo doo most days, LOL


----------



## Babee_Bugs

See ive been pregnant 3 times in a row now, without a break!!!, since february ive only had 1 week of negative pregnancy tests... so i think im just used to the pregnancy symptoms to the point i dont feel like WOW thats a symptom!!!...

When i found out again this time, i knew i was pregnant before the test said so lol, just the sheer amount of things that was going on which was similar to twice before. There seem to of died down, or unless im use to those now? :shrug:

I dont know, but im not bleeding so taking that as a positive sign :thumbup:


----------



## maybesoon

veronica s said:


> Yikes. I wish I didn't have symptoms. I have soooo many. and I feel like doo doo most days, LOL

I had symptoms early on. But they have backed off this week!!! Funny thing is Monday had to force myself to eat (had no appetite) today I'm starving!  And when I say starving, I mean I want to eat everything in sight but nothing I eat is helping. Guess my little bean wants something in particular & I just haven't figured it out yet!!!


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hello Everyone and Congrats on your BFPs... H&H 9 Months :happydance:
> 
> I couldnt see a May 2013 Baby section, so thought id make one :thumbup:
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *30th April:* (Maybes May!)
> Karenesque9
> maybesoon
> 
> *1st May:*
> Babee_Bugs
> BeccaMichelle
> cheree89
> LoveSeel
> MumToEva
> 
> *2nd May:*
> Courtney917
> Jinbean
> Hopeful H
> Lovely35
> luluamcr
> poppy13
> 
> *3rd May:*
> HopinAndPrayn
> Katy_28
> ladywright123
> TonyaG
> 
> *4th May:*
> Mamoosca
> mummy to be
> pip2009
> Waiting2012
> 
> 
> *5th May:*
> Emma123456
> jtink28
> katiekittykat
> Katrina18
> mizzk
> Mom2Cayden
> 
> *6th May:*
> Buggy3
> cattattat
> Foxycleopatra
> lpjkp
> MissMummyMoo
> sarahuk
> sparkles86
> TTCBean
> 
> *7th May:*
> deray
> JustFluffy
> M3LL
> 
> *8th May:*
> kezziek
> Sass827
> 
> *9th May:*
> aknqtpie
> LauraAvasMum
> 
> *10th May:*
> Babies123
> 
> *11th May:*
> *12th May:*
> BellaRosa8302
> veronica s
> 
> *13th May:*
> *14th May:*
> *15th May:*
> *16th May:*
> *17th May:*
> *18th May:*
> *19th May:*
> *20th May:*
> *21st May:*
> *22nd May:*
> *23rd May:*
> *24th May:*
> *25th May:*
> *26th May:*
> *27th May:*
> *28th May:*
> *29th May:*
> *30th May:*
> *31st May:*
> 
> lili24 :angel:
> beautiful_mom :angel:
> 
> 
> Leave a Post with your due date and i will list it on the front page :)
> 
> Here is our group Logo:
> 
> https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/dueinmay2012.jpg
> 
> And here is the code (Make sure you delete any spaces!):
> 
> [ url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1141019-may-2013-spring-babies.html][ img]https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/dueinmay2012.jpg [/img][/url]
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Hi there!

Could I join you all too? My due date is 2 May and I'm 4.5 weeks now. 

J x


----------



## julesjules100

Hopeful H said:


> Thanks Sarah, made an appointment with the doctor after speaking to NHS direct in a panic! Sure they'll just laugh me out of the office!

I had similar pains a week ago (I'm 5 weeks tomorrow) that were like mild, tingly quick electrical-type pulses in my abs and the same shooting underneath. I'm sure there are all kinds of connections going on down there at the moment and blood flow increasing. Likely it has something to do with that. If you're really worried though it's worth checking out but suspect it's nothing. J x


----------



## Courtney917

Babee_Bugs said:


> See ive been pregnant 3 times in a row now, without a break!!!, since february ive only had 1 week of negative pregnancy tests... so i think im just used to the pregnancy symptoms to the point i dont feel like WOW thats a symptom!!!...
> 
> When i found out again this time, i knew i was pregnant before the test said so lol, just the sheer amount of things that was going on which was similar to twice before. There seem to of died down, or unless im use to those now? :shrug:
> 
> I dont know, but im not bleeding so taking that as a positive sign :thumbup:

I'm the same as you, pregnant three times in a row and knew way before my BFP...like right after ovulation! I've been having symptoms on and off. The thing that freaks Me out is I'm on progesterone so I'm worried that its that causing my symptoms. Ugh I suppose its all a waiting game. I'm seeing a nurse for a history intake next week and have to wait gil the 
24th for my scan. I'm debating if I should ask hubby to take off work to come or just wait til the big one around 18 weeks? I'm so worried things will turn out bad especially bc of all my losses. Are you considered high risk bc of ur losses?


----------



## julesjules100

TTCBean said:


> I wish my doctor would give me a beta :( I don't like waiting so long to see the doctor, a whole month away! I've been testing with FMU though and it's getting darker each day so I'm sure that's a great sign.
> 
> My symptoms today include INSANE hunger. I could eat and eat and eat... but I'm restraining and only grabbing healthy options. I am also pretty fatigued and super bloated.

I'm with you. Insanely hungry (although at least no longer craving sweet stuff)! I am fighting to keep my weight stable and I'm only nearing 5 weeks!


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks for adding me! I'm so excited to be in the group!


----------



## littlemisscie

May 11th:)


----------



## JavaGirl

Just got my :bfp: this morning! Estimated due date May 1, but we'll see what the doctor says. Now to see how quickly I can get in... :)


----------



## Lala922

Hi ladies!
I would love to join I'm due May 4 and am currently 4 weeks 4 days pregnant. Have my first appt set for the 17th of September.


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats & Welcome ladies!!!


----------



## Hopeful H

julesjules100 said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah, made an appointment with the doctor after speaking to NHS direct in a panic! Sure they'll just laugh me out of the office!
> 
> I had similar pains a week ago (I'm 5 weeks tomorrow) that were like mild, tingly quick electrical-type pulses in my abs and the same shooting underneath. I'm sure there are all kinds of connections going on down there at the moment and blood flow increasing. Likely it has something to do with that. If you're really worried though it's worth checking out but suspect it's nothing. J xClick to expand...

I've been booked in for a scan at 6 weeks next Tues so the doc must be worried. He said as I'd spotted I really had to keep my fingers crossed. Wonderful. :-(


----------



## missmiylove

Hey may mommies!

I have a scan at 7 weeks. I can't wait.
The only reason is because we're not sure how far along I am exactly.
I'm pretty sure I'm 4 weeks though.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Im glad hes sending you for a scan hunnie, im sure everything is ok... I bled bucket loads early on in my last pregnancy i passed huge clots and when i got to my first scan, baby was still there, clinging on.

So not all bleeding = bad.... but it sure as hell worries the crap out of you :hugs:


----------



## missmiylove

Im due may 7th !


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Courtney917 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> See ive been pregnant 3 times in a row now, without a break!!!, since february ive only had 1 week of negative pregnancy tests... so i think im just used to the pregnancy symptoms to the point i dont feel like WOW thats a symptom!!!...
> 
> When i found out again this time, i knew i was pregnant before the test said so lol, just the sheer amount of things that was going on which was similar to twice before. There seem to of died down, or unless im use to those now? :shrug:
> 
> I dont know, but im not bleeding so taking that as a positive sign :thumbup:
> 
> I'm the same as you, pregnant three times in a row and knew way before my BFP...like right after ovulation! I've been having symptoms on and off. The thing that freaks Me out is I'm on progesterone so I'm worried that its that causing my symptoms. Ugh I suppose its all a waiting game. I'm seeing a nurse for a history intake next week and have to wait gil the
> 24th for my scan. I'm debating if I should ask hubby to take off work to come or just wait til the big one around 18 weeks? I'm so worried things will turn out bad especially bc of all my losses. Are you considered high risk bc of ur losses?Click to expand...

Yeh i knew straight after ovulation, it wasnt just a "oh i wonder if we have done it, or hmmm i think we've done it" I just knew i was pregnant, i had a pregnancy testing thread going on here, and i was saying before i got my BFP, im pregnant i just know it!!! and when the tests started to show Positive, quite a few people said Wow you know your body soooo well lol...

Im with you on the front of, im worried to hell... Im trying to keep myself as busy as possible and try not to over think things, but its soooo hard... Im constantly at the toilet and have a feeling of dread before i wipe!!!... i try not to look too much into symptoms, because they come and go all the time. 

I was High risk to begin with, but that was me and not baby at the time. But now because ive had 3x losses, im High risk for baby also :(... Midwife is gonna see me on 26th og September ill be dot on 9 weeks then, she said on the phone she will organise a early reassurance scan to be done after 6 weeks... I havent had a letter or a phone call to say when though :/


----------



## julesjules100

Hopeful H said:


> I've been booked in for a scan at 6 weeks next Tues so the doc must be worried. He said as I'd spotted I really had to keep my fingers crossed. Wonderful. :-(

Try not to panic too much if you can (which I know is easily said). Lots of people get spotting that doesn't amount to anything. Staying as relaxed as you can can only help matters x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

welcome to the new ladies... im just in the middle of updating the first page :)


----------



## Jinbean

Hey to all the newbies! :wave: Congratulations on you :bfp: :flower:

I have my early scan booked in for Fri 7th Sept when I will be 6wks+1day.

Excited and anxious all at once!

Hope everyone is doing well!

I had a near miss at work today when a queasy moment went a bit extreme and I nearly gagged! :sick: Eeek! Luckily I managed to control myself and then just popped out for some fresh air! Don't know whether I will be able to hide this until November if this is only the beginning!

Big Hugs everyone! :hugs: :hugs:

J xx


----------



## TonyaG

Jinbean said:


> Hey to all the newbies! :wave: Congratulations on you :bfp: :flower:
> 
> I have my early scan booked in for Fri 7th Sept when I will be 6wks+1day.
> 
> Excited and anxious all at once!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I had a near miss at work today when a queasy moment went a bit extreme and I nearly gagged! :sick: Eeek! Luckily I managed to control myself and then just popped out for some fresh air! Don't know whether I will be able to hide this until November if this is only the beginning!
> 
> Big Hugs everyone! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> J xx

I have my 6 week scan that day too, assuming my blood work is ok this Friday. 
Close call at work. I had been lucky with no MS at work. I do get light headed in the evenings though.


----------



## Jinbean

TonyaG said:


> Jinbean said:
> 
> 
> Hey to all the newbies! :wave: Congratulations on you :bfp: :flower:
> 
> I have my early scan booked in for Fri 7th Sept when I will be 6wks+1day.
> 
> Excited and anxious all at once!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I had a near miss at work today when a queasy moment went a bit extreme and I nearly gagged! :sick: Eeek! Luckily I managed to control myself and then just popped out for some fresh air! Don't know whether I will be able to hide this until November if this is only the beginning!
> 
> Big Hugs everyone! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> J xx
> 
> I have my 6 week scan that day too, assuming my blood work is ok this Friday.
> Close call at work. I had been lucky with no MS at work. I do get light headed in the evenings though.Click to expand...

Haha! Scan buddies! Ooooooo, please let me know how your blood work goes and you scan too sweetie! 

I know it really was a close call! Especially as I've only worked there just over 4 weeks! I've been feeling queasy for about 2 weeks now and that's pretty much all day too! That's what made me do a test! Coincidence that my scan at 6wks+1day is actually the day AF was due this cycle! The lady at the EPU said I must have ovulated very early this cycle! Well yeah! As the digi test said 2-3weeks and that was last Thursday when I would have been 4wks exactly! Tee Hee! x


----------



## maybesoon

And this is why I'm thankful I work at a very small law firm of only 4 of us and they already know about me being pg. In fact my boss (who had taken the day off) walked in the door while I was holding my hpt!!!! So yeah, they know! But it's good. My boss is one of my very best friends anyway!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Jinbean: did your midwife organise your scan??? i rang mine and she said oh ill get you a scan booked in blah blah... but so far i havent heard bugger all??

I also got my 2-3 digi at 13dpo, 3weeks and 6days... so im wondering if im further along (im pregnant straight after a MC without a period) :shrug:


----------



## Jinbean

maybesoon said:


> And this is why I'm thankful I work at a very small law firm of only 4 of us and they already know about me being pg. In fact my boss (who had taken the day off) walked in the door while I was holding my hpt!!!! So yeah, they know! But it's good. My boss is one of my very best friends anyway!!!

Tee Hee! You are very lucky sweetie! I already get on with a lot of people in the office (only about 30 of us in total in the company anyway) but as I am only 1 month in on my 3 month probabtionary period I really can't risk them letting me go. xx


----------



## maybesoon

Jinbean said:


> Tee Hee! You are very lucky sweetie! I already get on with a lot of people in the office (only about 30 of us in total in the company anyway) but as I am only 1 month in on my 3 month probabtionary period I really can't risk them letting me go. xx

I completely understand that! Hopefully ms will hold off & you can get through without them figuring it out!!! Best of Luck! 

I'm so very blessed not to have to worry/stress about anything like that with my job.


----------



## BabyMay

I am ready to join! My edd is May 1st I tested and got a very light bop 10 dpi. It was my friends 30th birthday party so tested early to see if I should or should not have a few drinks. I am very nervous bc I had a missed miscarriage earlier this year and had a d and c on June 6. So we got pregnant two months after... Fast but welcomed. I called my dr right away and had my hcg checked 13 dpi and it was 78 and then 72 hours later it was 411!!! I was surprised how much it increased. I really don't have any symptoms yet, except running to the bathroom a lot. I am a high school teacher so I am running there between each class. I am nervous about how it will be if I get bad MS. I have my first US scheduled on Sept 6. I will be 6w1d. I am really hoping to see a heartbeat since I was never able to on my first pregnancy. I am so excited and am wishing all of us hh pregnancies and strong baby hearts!


----------



## maybesoon

BabyMay said:


> I am ready to join! My edd is May 1st I tested and got a very light bop 10 dpi. It was my friends 30th birthday party so tested early to see if I should or should not have a few drinks. I am very nervous bc I had a missed miscarriage earlier this year and had a d and c on June 6. So we got pregnant two months after... Fast but welcomed. I called my dr right away and had my hcg checked 13 dpi and it was 78 and then 72 hours later it was 411!!! I was surprised how much it increased. I really don't have any symptoms yet, except running to the bathroom a lot. I am a high school teacher so I am running there between each class. I am nervous about how it will be if I get bad MS. I have my first US scheduled on Sept 6. I will be 6w1d. I am really hoping to see a heartbeat since I was never able to on my first pregnancy. I am so excited and am wishing all of us hh pregnancies and strong baby hearts!

awww Congrats!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

congrats babymay ive added you to the front page x


----------



## jtink28

okay, i have a kinda gross question...

has anybody else had loads of CM??? i am having to bring an extra set of panties in my purse at work, plus pantiliners. i keep thinking AF has started..(even though she's way overdue!) 
doesn't smell funny, but all of a sudden there's a TON of it.

i don't have any other symptoms other than slightly sore breasts, a little cramping and being a tad tired. i know 4w3d is early for symptoms, though.


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> okay, i have a kinda gross question...
> 
> has anybody else had loads of CM??? i am having to bring an extra set of panties in my purse at work, plus pantiliners. i keep thinking AF has started..(even though she's way overdue!)
> doesn't smell funny, but all of a sudden there's a TON of it.
> 
> i don't have any other symptoms other than slightly sore breasts, a little cramping and being a tad tired. i know 4w3d is early for symptoms, though.

Not something I have noticed yet but apparently it's quite common (I've just read it somewhere). 

Incidentally ladies, for those of you with an iphone/ipad, download the Baby Centre Pregnancy app. It allows you to put in your due date and you can follow a weekly timeline in terms of what is happening to the baby and your body each week (plus some really cool video animations of what's happening). Definitely worth it (and where I think I read about the CM!). 

J x


----------



## kezziek

jtink28 said:


> okay, i have a kinda gross question...
> 
> has anybody else had loads of CM??? i am having to bring an extra set of panties in my purse at work, plus pantiliners. i keep thinking AF has started..(even though she's way overdue!)
> doesn't smell funny, but all of a sudden there's a TON of it.
> 
> i don't have any other symptoms other than slightly sore breasts, a little cramping and being a tad tired. i know 4w3d is early for symptoms, though.

Yeah I have lots, I keep running to check too. I think it's the mucous plug forming? 

Congratulations and welcome to all the new ladies. :flower::thumbup:

Apart from being super tired I havn't been as nauseous as I was last week when I found out. Pleased about that but worried at the same time. I'm so early too though so I know I should just chill out a little- I never found out this early with my last two babies so it feels like a long wait til :baby: Can't stop weeing though!

Hopeful H so sorry to hear about your scare :hugs: I am glad you are getting checked out soon. 

Hope you are all ok. The housework is mounting up around me which is depressing but I just don't have the energy to work all day, look after my boys and then clean the house :nope: I need to get motivated!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## julesjules100

https://www.babycenter.com/0_vaginal-discharge-during-pregnancy_270.bc

Mucus plug in very early pregnancy (but think that would be just after implantation to keep it protected) and then a bit after from increasing oestrogen and blood flow to the area. x


----------



## maybesoon

julesjules100 said:


> Not something I have noticed yet but apparently it's quite common (I've just read it somewhere).
> 
> Incidentally ladies, for those of you with an iphone/ipad, download the Baby Centre Pregnancy app. It allows you to put in your due date and you can follow a weekly timeline in terms of what is happening to the baby and your body each week (plus some really cool video animations of what's happening). Definitely worth it (and where I think I read about the CM!).
> 
> J x

I love my babycenter app. I also have the ipregnancy app on my phone!


----------



## Jinbean

Babee_Bugs said:


> Jinbean: did your midwife organise your scan??? i rang mine and she said oh ill get you a scan booked in blah blah... but so far i havent heard bugger all??

No sweetie! I rang the EPU directly as the lady there who was dealing with me back in February said, (after our last loss and me having to sit in her office chatting about options for at least an hour while my OH made his way from work to collect me as he hadn't attended that appointment) to just ring her next time I got a :bfp: and she would arrange an early scan for me to confirm viable pregnancy. 

But I know most EPU's will only book scans in if they have received a referral from your GP. Maybe ring your GP's surgery to see if they have sent a referral yet, as your GP advised they were doing this, and it will either give them a kick up the backside to refer you or if they already have referred you then maybe they can advise if you can contact EPU directly to make an appointment?? xxx

jtink - In response to your question... I have noticed an increase in CM but not quite to the scale you are describing sweetie! Bet it's weird to always think "could it be AF?" and having to run check! xxx


----------



## jtink28

thanks for the article! so interesting!

always good to know why we're having these crazy symptoms. at least i know it's a good sign :)


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> I love my babycenter app. I also have the ipregnancy app on my phone!

Oo will check that one out too! Those Baby Centre videos are very handy when I'm lying in bed at 4am, wide awake from another trip to pee (!).


----------



## Babee_Bugs

jtink28 said:


> okay, i have a kinda gross question...
> 
> has anybody else had loads of CM??? i am having to bring an extra set of panties in my purse at work, plus pantiliners. i keep thinking AF has started..(even though she's way overdue!)
> doesn't smell funny, but all of a sudden there's a TON of it.
> 
> i don't have any other symptoms other than slightly sore breasts, a little cramping and being a tad tired. i know 4w3d is early for symptoms, though.

This started yesterday for me!!!... This is gonna sound gross, so i apologise in advance!.

I went to the toilet for a wee, and i just felt something fall out (last time i had this feeling i was miscarrying) it just felt soo alike to tissue that i passed previously. I started crying, scared and just a cold shiver to what i just experienced!!! I wiped and it was just lots and i mean LOTS of just Off white coloured CM. I looked into the toilet and there was a clump of it at the bottom... Well that was that i started crying allover again!!! Ive had this with my other pregnancies also, so apparently its normal, but not nice :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Jinbean said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Jinbean: did your midwife organise your scan??? i rang mine and she said oh ill get you a scan booked in blah blah... but so far i havent heard bugger all??
> 
> No sweetie! I rang the EPU directly as the lady there who was dealing with me back in February said, (after our last loss and me having to sit in her office chatting about options for at least an hour while my OH made his way from work to collect me as he hadn't attended that appointment) to just ring her next time I got a :bfp: and she would arrange an early scan for me to confirm viable pregnancy.
> 
> But I know most EPU's will only book scans in if they have received a referral from your GP. Maybe ring your GP's surgery to see if they have sent a referral yet, as your GP advised they were doing this, and it will either give them a kick up the backside to refer you or if they already have referred you then maybe they can advise if you can contact EPU directly to make an appointment?? xxx
> 
> jtink - In response to your question... I have noticed an increase in CM but not quite to the scale you are describing sweetie! Bet it's weird to always think "could it be AF?" and having to run check! xxxClick to expand...

My midwife said she would be doing it (i cant self refer to the EPU, ive tried before)... Just hoping she hasnt forgotten!!.. ill give it till monday then pester her, i only have a number for the midwife general board, then you get referred to the midwife in your area, i dont have her personal number, so i will have to ring, leave a message and then hopefully she gets back to me!!.. Grrrrrrrrr i hate having to rely on other people, id much rather do it myself


----------



## Jinbean

Babee_Bugs said:


> Jinbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Jinbean: did your midwife organise your scan??? i rang mine and she said oh ill get you a scan booked in blah blah... but so far i havent heard bugger all??
> 
> No sweetie! I rang the EPU directly as the lady there who was dealing with me back in February said, (after our last loss and me having to sit in her office chatting about options for at least an hour while my OH made his way from work to collect me as he hadn't attended that appointment) to just ring her next time I got a :bfp: and she would arrange an early scan for me to confirm viable pregnancy.
> 
> But I know most EPU's will only book scans in if they have received a referral from your GP. Maybe ring your GP's surgery to see if they have sent a referral yet, as your GP advised they were doing this, and it will either give them a kick up the backside to refer you or if they already have referred you then maybe they can advise if you can contact EPU directly to make an appointment?? xxx
> 
> jtink - In response to your question... I have noticed an increase in CM but not quite to the scale you are describing sweetie! Bet it's weird to always think "could it be AF?" and having to run check! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> My midwife said she would be doing it (i cant self refer to the EPU, ive tried before)... Just hoping she hasnt forgotten!!.. ill give it till monday then pester her, i only have a number for the midwife general board, then you get referred to the midwife in your area, i dont have her personal number, so i will have to ring, leave a message and then hopefully she gets back to me!!.. Grrrrrrrrr i hate having to rely on other people, id much rather do it myselfClick to expand...

I know what you mean sweetie! I hate having to rely on others and would rather do things myself. I'm just lucky the lady at my local EPU was so nice to me last time... and that she actually remembered me when I rang her today! xx


----------



## Courtney917

Yay! Made it to 5 weeks! Anyone else feeling super bloated? My pants are already getting snug! And the CM Omg I thought I was midcarrying bc its been so moist, lol.


----------



## Sass827

I am so bloated! And gassier than I have ever been. It's really embarrassing!
So I have a question to throw out there - how are you all not telling people? I feel like I want to hide for the next 2 months til it's safe to tell anyone. My DH and I are big social drinkers. We frequently host and attend parties. If I go and don't drink, I'm sure everyone will know right away. I know they will ask, and should I just lie to their face? This seems like it is going to be so hard. How are you all doing it?


----------



## luluamcr

deray said:


> Am I the only one who wishes they didn't find out so early 12pdo it seems like the wait is forever for a doctors appointment worse than the 2week wait lol... just excited for the upcoming journey

Was just talking about this with DH!! We knew very early on last time and the 9 months seemed to go by so slowly, hopefully this time it'll seem quicker seeing as we have a teen and a toddler to take our minds off the wait!


----------



## Courtney917

We told my family and a couple of friends. I'm just worried since Im already popping out of my pants that I will have to tell people sooner then later lol. Luckily I live 2 states away from the people ww usually hang out with so its easy to keep a secret lol


----------



## jtink28

Babee_Bugs said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> okay, i have a kinda gross question...
> 
> has anybody else had loads of CM??? i am having to bring an extra set of panties in my purse at work, plus pantiliners. i keep thinking AF has started..(even though she's way overdue!)
> doesn't smell funny, but all of a sudden there's a TON of it.
> 
> i don't have any other symptoms other than slightly sore breasts, a little cramping and being a tad tired. i know 4w3d is early for symptoms, though.
> 
> This started yesterday for me!!!... This is gonna sound gross, so i apologise in advance!.
> 
> I went to the toilet for a wee, and i just felt something fall out (last time i had this feeling i was miscarrying) it just felt soo alike to tissue that i passed previously. I started crying, scared and just a cold shiver to what i just experienced!!! I wiped and it was just lots and i mean LOTS of just Off white coloured CM. I looked into the toilet and there was a clump of it at the bottom... Well that was that i started crying allover again!!! Ive had this with my other pregnancies also, so apparently its normal, but not nice :)Click to expand...

thank goodness i'm not the only one!! :)

i know this is your sticky bean, babee bugs! i followed your last thread, and i can just feel it!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

Sass827 said:


> I am so bloated! And gassier than I have ever been. It's really embarrassing!
> So I have a question to throw out there - how are you all not telling people? I feel like I want to hide for the next 2 months til it's safe to tell anyone. My DH and I are big social drinkers. We frequently host and attend parties. If I go and don't drink, I'm sure everyone will know right away. I know they will ask, and should I just lie to their face? This seems like it is going to be so hard. How are you all doing it?

I ended up just letting my closest friends & family know after my first appointment. I told my Mom who couldn't contain her excitement.... Then my DH & I are also social butterflies & had a birthday party last Saturday at the local dance hall (we go to frequently). Well we walked in the front door & the bartender had our drinks ready for us. The second I told her I wasn't drinking she immediately jumped over the bar, hugged me & screamed "CONGRATULATIONS"... Well it took 30 seconds for everyone to know...


----------



## Babies123

maybesoon said:


> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> I am so bloated! And gassier than I have ever been. It's really embarrassing!
> So I have a question to throw out there - how are you all not telling people? I feel like I want to hide for the next 2 months til it's safe to tell anyone. My DH and I are big social drinkers. We frequently host and attend parties. If I go and don't drink, I'm sure everyone will know right away. I know they will ask, and should I just lie to their face? This seems like it is going to be so hard. How are you all doing it?
> 
> I ended up just letting my closest friends & family know after my first appointment. I told my Mom who couldn't contain her excitement.... Then my DH & I are also social butterflies & had a birthday party last Saturday at the local dance hall (we go to frequently). Well we walked in the front door & the bartender had our drinks ready for us. The second I told her I wasn't drinking she immediately jumped over the bar, hugged me & screamed "CONGRATULATIONS"... Well it took 30 seconds for everyone to know...Click to expand...


I have been thinking about the same thing - how will I hide this!! We are social drinkers too - with family and friends. the minute I refuse a drink everyone will know. I was thinking of telling just a few close family members and friends but my family can never hold anything in! I dont want everyone knowing just yet so Im going to try to cover it up as long as i can! I figure I will hold a glass of wine or whatever and spill some out each trip to the bathroom.
(even though I hate to waste), or have my dh drink some from my glass when no one is paying attention. Not sure if I can pull it off but im going to give it a try. I just hope no one asks me bc thenI wouldnt know what to do - lie or give in!! haha.


----------



## TonyaG

I am also a social drinker, I have been telling people that I am on a no beer diet!! I have recently lost 30 pounds so people believe it.....or at least they pretend to!


----------



## sarahuk

Hmm about these EPU referrals..I had an ectopic pregnancy last year and they told me that id need to get an early placement scan with the next pregnancy...do you think I still need to get my GP to call them or think I can call them direct? xx


----------



## Jinbean

sarahuk said:


> Hmm about these EPU referrals..I had an ectopic pregnancy last year and they told me that id need to get an early placement scan with the next pregnancy...do you think I still need to get my GP to call them or think I can call them direct? xx

Hey Sweetie!

If you have their number, I personally would call them direct and explain what happened last year and what THEY advised you at the time for your future pregnancies. Then ask them what you need to do next. They will either arrange with you, but more than likely ask you to get your GP to fax them a referral letter. But there is no harm in trying, even if all you get is advice on what you should do. But from discussing this matter with people last year, some of the EPU's have people that can be quite rude if you call them direct so be prepared for that just in case and don't take their attitude personally if they are like that! Sorry I can't be of any more help! xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

When my scan revealed a Blighted Ovum/Molar Pregnancy in april... i seen the EPU lady straight after, she was wondeful!!!

But then i got pregnant straight after that pregnancy, but i was bleeding etc, so i went to the hospital and went to see her and asked if she could see me!, but she refused and said she couldnt see me without a referral from a doctor or midwife!! i was livid!!... so i drove 40 mins away to another hospital who were fab!

its mad how there work everything out :/


----------



## sarahuk

Jinbean said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hmm about these EPU referrals..I had an ectopic pregnancy last year and they told me that id need to get an early placement scan with the next pregnancy...do you think I still need to get my GP to call them or think I can call them direct? xx
> 
> Hey Sweetie!
> 
> If you have their number, I personally would call them direct and explain what happened last year and what THEY advised you at the time for your future pregnancies. Then ask them what you need to do next. They will either arrange with you, but more than likely ask you to get your GP to fax them a referral letter. But there is no harm in trying, even if all you get is advice on what you should do. But from discussing this matter with people last year, some of the EPU's have people that can be quite rude if you call them direct so be prepared for that just in case and don't take their attitude personally if they are like that! Sorry I can't be of any more help! xxClick to expand...

Thats a lot of help chick thankyou!!

Im having betas done agian tomorrow and ill get a call from my gp on friday anyway to tell me if they are doubling...so maybe Ill just ask him to call and book me in :) ~Im going on holiday a week on friday so really dont want to be leaving a scan too long just incase. 

Youd think they would let us women that have been told wed need the scans to call directly to rebook eh? :D x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yeh you would think so that you could just go back, when you have been there before :shrug: i dont see the problem... but thats the lovely NHS for you lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I know its abit early for these... but oh ive fell in love! lol


----------



## jtink28

Babee_Bugs said:


> I know its abit early for these... but oh ive fell in love! lol

that is adorable!!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I was just browsing as you do :blush: lol and this carseat just stood out to me!!! and thought hmmm yeh i like you LOTS hahaha


----------



## Babee_Bugs

https://mbeans.com/images/items/main/_auto/000/0C6/49/bugaboo-cameleon-3-black-base-petrol-blue-fabric.jpg

I then seen this.... hahaha


----------



## littlemisscie

jtink28 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its abit early for these... but oh ive fell in love! lol
> 
> that is adorable!!!!Click to expand...

Love this! Most boy carseats I've seen are "meh" but I love this for a boy! I'm pretty sure I'm having a boy too ( I know it's early but still)

Anyone else think they know what they're having already?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I think boy too... but im not sure if its just the fact that ive had 2 boys already and sooo im just use to that gender???

I dunno lol


----------



## littlemisscie

Babee_Bugs said:


> I think boy too... but im not sure if its just the fact that ive had 2 boys already and sooo im just use to that gender???
> 
> I dunno lol

I want a girl, but I just see myself with a boy. I see myself cuddling a boy and all that. DB has a son and I really love saying "My boys".


----------



## waiting2012

Waiting for church choir practice to start.. Took me over 30 min to read the 13 pages I missed!:rofl:.. On my phone so I can't reply to EVERYTHING.. But Welcome to all the new :bfp:s!!! :)
Feeling pretty good, wiped out to the max.. Love the stroller Leann-wish I could find one like that here in the states..:)
Well, choir is about to start, hope everyone is having a good evening!:)


----------



## Courtney917

Started spotting, off to the ER :-(


----------



## jtink28

oh no!!! praying for you, love!
let us know how you're doing!!:hugs:


----------



## waiting2012

Courtney, prayers and hugs for you sweetie! :hugs: I hope all turns out ok hun!


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks ladies . I just got back. Doctor did pelvic exam and said cervix is closed and he doesn't see any bleeding at all. I wonder why I was spotting then? Maybe from another area?! Then took my HCG and they were in the 5000's not sure of exact number but doc said its right where it should be. Then they did an ultrasound but didn't see anything but he said that's expected bc I'm really early. He said its considered a threatened miscarriage bc I had spotting and to follow up with ob tmrw. Ugh. I know my levels are good but I'm so nervous. Why the hell was I [email protected] never experienced this with my other two pregnancies.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Man you guys are chatty 
Courtney try to stay positive, I'm sure your little bean is fine.

AFM I got my hcg results for 4w2d 232 does that sound good to you guys? My OB isn't doing repeat beta, not sure why but he seemed happy with that result. I have booked my dating scan for September 28th so I'll be between 8-9 weeks! I can't wait to see our little baby bean on the big screen. I too have loads of creamy cm that keeps sending me to the bathroom in fear!! No ms yet just sore bbs and super uber tired all the time.

I hope you all are doing well xx


----------



## Jinbean

Courtney - as foxy said, try to stay positive sweetie, I'm sure ickle bean is just making his/herself comfy! :hugs:

Foxy - sorry i can't be any use to you sweetie re hcg levels as I don't recall ever being told mine in the past so no idea what is good or bad, but if they aren't doing repeat beta then they must be happy with the results sweetie. :hugs:

As for gender... I have a feeling this one is a girl, but OH keeps saying "no this one is a boy!" Well at least we know one of us will be right and if it's him i will never hear the end of it! Tee Hee! xx

Well best get ready for work. Hope I don't have any near misses today! 

Big hugs everyone! :hugs:

J xx


----------



## ladywright123

Babee_Bugs said:


> I know its abit early for these... but oh ive fell in love! lol


omg love that !


----------



## ladywright123

regarding gender i 100% think i will have another boy, as i have 3 already. 
would love love love a girl but just dont think it's meant to be for me. 
did follow the ingender forum re diet and things but not sure i believe in it . 
guess we will see in a few months lol !

happy 5 weeks, feels like i've known for ages and is going really slowly !

not really got any ms or anything , but i suffered in the last 3 so fully expecting it !

welcome to all the new newbies x


----------



## Somersetlass

Hey girls

I got my bfp tuesday of 4 days late :) im due 1st may i hope this one a sticky one i had few cp ( cemical pregnancey) since we been ttc our 3rd :( so about time we have some luck on our side this time. i feeling pregnant this time tho like i did when i was preg with my other 2.

loads of sticky dust girls x


----------



## sarahuk

Foxycleopatra said:


> Man you guys are chatty
> Courtney try to stay positive, I'm sure your little bean is fine.
> 
> AFM I got my hcg results for 4w2d 232 does that sound good to you guys? My OB isn't doing repeat beta, not sure why but he seemed happy with that result. I have booked my dating scan for September 28th so I'll be between 8-9 weeks! I can't wait to see our little baby bean on the big screen. I too have loads of creamy cm that keeps sending me to the bathroom in fear!! No ms yet just sore bbs and super uber tired all the time.
> 
> I hope you all are doing well xx

I did a lot of reading on this after my 15dpo, 4+1 beta came bac at 93. Your numbers are perfect and on track. Probably why hes not doing repeats :)

x


----------



## julesjules100

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_chorionic_gonadotropin 

Some HCG reference levels in here as to what to expect (only a guide though) x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh courtney, what colour was the spotting??? could it of been old implantation blood etc??? you levels sound great to me...

Foxy your levels sound great to me... im sure i seen somewhere that at 4 weeks your HCG can be 50-500, so there is a broad scale.

Somersetlass: welcome hunnie ive added you to the front page

AFM: urgh im full of cold!!! ive got no energy, my head is stuff, my nose has given up on me... I seriously cant bebothered! and ive got about 101 jobs to be doing in the house and i just cant bebothered, im still in my pj's and i probs will be for the rest of today hahaha


----------



## sarahuk

Babee_Bugs said:


> Oh courtney, what colour was the spotting??? could it of been old implantation blood etc??? you levels sound great to me...
> 
> Foxy your levels sound great to me... im sure i seen somewhere that at 4 weeks your HCG can be 50-500, so there is a broad scale.
> 
> Somersetlass: welcome hunnie ive added you to the front page
> 
> AFM: urgh im full of cold!!! ive got no energy, my head is stuff, my nose has given up on me... I seriously cant bebothered! and ive got about 101 jobs to be doing in the house and i just cant bebothered, im still in my pj's and i probs will be for the rest of today hahaha

You do right! Stay in those jammies! You need to rest up and get well :) :hugs: Hope you feel better soon!

Yep my 15dpo / 4wk+1 beta was 93, and seems my docs are also happy with that! x


----------



## Sass827

So happy it's turning out ok for you Courtney! Sounded really scary. 

I'm really hoping I have a boy for my first. I was the oldest in my family and always wished I had a big brother to protect me. Plus, my evil MIL only had three boys, so she's been aching for a girl for 35 years and I'm afraid if I have one, she will never leave me alone. She's really bad with my SIL's DS. She steals him every time she is around and even during family photos like he is her son. I'm not sure I could handle it. My SIL is much nicer than I am. ;)


----------



## BabyMay

My goodness time goes by so slow! When are all of your ladies having your first scan? I am a week from today and will be six weeks and one day. Do you think it will be too early to see the heartbeat?

I love reading and catching up with everyone. I can talk babies all day long but my dh already thinks I am crazy because I am constantly going to bed reading pregnancy blogs on my iPad....


----------



## sarahuk

Im having my first scan 1 week tomorrow. Ill be 5wk+4 :) Its super early so we are hoping to see atleast a gestational sac. Hope you get to see more! x


----------



## TonyaG

Courtney I'm so happy that the doctor said everything looked good. Has the spotting stopped? 

My first scan is September 7th which will be at 6 weeks. I have another blood test tomorrow to make sure my beta is rising.


----------



## jtink28

my first scan is on sept. 18th...i'll be 7w2d, hoping to see the heartbeat!

question for you ladies - do any of you feel "not pregnant"? i am only 4w4d, and really, no big symptoms. i reached for a beer last night while my husband and i were watching tv, and he had to say, "what are you doing??" 
a little achey in my abdomen, slightly sore breasts, that's it! 
i know i am pregnant, but i don't think i feel pregnant at all! 

i will be happy with a girl or boy, but i secretly want a little boy first :)


----------



## Sass827

Mine is Sept 19, so I will be 7 weeks 1 day. I've heard you an see the heart beat flashing on the scan and some will be able to hear a little, but many can't hear until 12 weeks. I hope we can hear or see something bc I have DH coming with me and I want him to feel included too.


----------



## Sass827

My sense of smell is pretty good, but that's about it. I was really feeling pms like most of the week. The one thing I've got going that warms my heart is how hard my skin is getting between my hips. =:)
oh and I'm pretty tired.


----------



## Courtney917

Babee_Bugs said:


> Oh courtney, what colour was the spotting??? could it of been old implantation blood etc??? you levels sound great to me...
> 
> Foxy your levels sound great to me... im sure i seen somewhere that at 4 weeks your HCG can be 50-500, so there is a broad scale.
> 
> Somersetlass: welcome hunnie ive added you to the front page
> 
> AFM: urgh im full of cold!!! ive got no energy, my head is stuff, my nose has given up on me... I seriously cant bebothered! and ive got about 101 jobs to be doing in the house and i just cant bebothered, im still in my pj's and i probs will be for the rest of today hahaha

It was orangish pink in color. So strange bc my levels are so high. It worries me that they weren't able to detect anything on sono. I called my Dr office today as ER doc told me to follow up. They are Sooo annoying, they need to review the med records from ER and will let me know what they want to do. To be honest if my HCG levels are so high I do not want to go for repeat HCG checks. I just want my progesterone checked to make sure that's not the cause for spotting and mild cramping. I don't understand why these offices over complicate everything. It's like just friggen get me in office and possible do any early scan to make sure all is ok. I'm tired of this bloodwork nonsense. Ugh. This is so stressful. Ok sorry about my rant its just getting so annoying especially after all my losses you would think they would be a little more proactive!


----------



## Julie.Ann

I got my bfp today.. I super happy! :D My due date will be May 12th, or close enough. lol


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats & Welcome to all the new BFPs!!!!


----------



## Babies123

I woke up today with af like cramps - just like I usually get right before af arrives. Im hoping thats ok! is that normal? Ive had very slight cramping the last few days but this morning was a little more painful. I got up to use the bathroom and felt cramps so i went right back to bed. They feel fine right now but I was a little spooked bc ive heard cramps are normal but just slight cramps.
Anyone else experience this? Im scared!


----------



## veronica s

So I am 3w4d today and my OBGYN called me this morning and said my blood test from 2 days ago is positive and it looks like I'm 3 weeks along, duh! He wanted to see me in 3 weeks, on Sept 17. I will be 6w1d. What should I expect at this appointment? So nervous. 

I've been taking poas tests every morning since Tuesday and they keep getting darker. That's a good sign. But I still worry. =/


----------



## jtink28

Babies123 said:


> I woke up today with af like cramps - just like I usually get right before af arrives. Im hoping thats ok! is that normal? Ive had very slight cramping the last few days but this morning was a little more painful. I got up to use the bathroom and felt cramps so i went right back to bed. They feel fine right now but I was a little spooked bc ive heard cramps are normal but just slight cramps.
> Anyone else experience this? Im scared!

pretty positive that those are 100% normal. my mom (who has had 6 healthy pregnancies) said that you should only be concerned if the pain takes your breath away, or if it's accompanied by blood.
i know, this whole early pregnancy thing is so nerve-wracking. i am dying for more symptoms, then when i get one, i analyze it to death :)


----------



## Julie.Ann

Babies123 said:


> I woke up today with af like cramps - just like I usually get right before af arrives. Im hoping thats ok! is that normal? Ive had very slight cramping the last few days but this morning was a little more painful. I got up to use the bathroom and felt cramps so i went right back to bed. They feel fine right now but I was a little spooked bc ive heard cramps are normal but just slight cramps.
> Anyone else experience this? Im scared!

You should be fine. I had mild cramping with my last pregnancy all the way til i delivered (17 weeks :cry:) I also know a lot of girls that had bad cramps at times through their pregancy. They have happy, healthy babies now! No worries!! :happydance:


----------



## Julie.Ann

veronica s said:


> So I am 3w4d today and my OBGYN called me this morning and said my blood test from 2 days ago is positive and it looks like I'm 3 weeks along, duh! He wanted to see me in 3 weeks, on Sept 17. I will be 6w1d. What should I expect at this appointment? So nervous.
> 
> I've been taking poas tests every morning since Tuesday and they keep getting darker. That's a good sign. But I still worry. =/

Congrats! If your in the US you can expect lots of medical health questions and a ultrasound. They will look for the gestional sac, yok and babie w/ HB. It will be loud and fast. When I first heard mine it reminded me of a panting dog :haha: Then they will schedule you for your next apt about 4-6 week out! 

At least thats how mine went at U of M in MI. Hope that helps!:thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Babies123 said:


> I woke up today with af like cramps - just like I usually get right before af arrives. Im hoping thats ok! is that normal? Ive had very slight cramping the last few days but this morning was a little more painful. I got up to use the bathroom and felt cramps so i went right back to bed. They feel fine right now but I was a little spooked bc ive heard cramps are normal but just slight cramps.
> Anyone else experience this? Im scared!

Oh yes! I started with them just before af was due by a couple of days, and still get cramps now. Doc says its pretty normal :) x


----------



## pinktiara

Hey Hey there can you add me on may 13th I have crampy feelings too but I always get them around my AF same thing happened with my son I still got all the AF symptoms boo lol


----------



## sarahuk

Our bodies like to trick us :) x

Congratulations to all the new bfps! x


----------



## bbydust

My due date is May 7th!!! I'm so excited! 

Is it normal to have symptoms on and off? Im only 4 weeks and 3 days


----------



## bump_mad

hey can you add me for may 10th :D found out due date today..exiting stuff


----------



## littlemisscie

jtink28 said:


> my first scan is on sept. 18th...i'll be 7w2d, hoping to see the heartbeat!
> 
> question for you ladies - do any of you feel "not pregnant"? i am only 4w4d, and really, no big symptoms. i reached for a beer last night while my husband and i were watching tv, and he had to say, "what are you doing??"
> a little achey in my abdomen, slightly sore breasts, that's it!
> i know i am pregnant, but i don't think i feel pregnant at all!
> 
> i will be happy with a girl or boy, but i secretly want a little boy first :)


I first scan is that day as well! Although I'll only be 6w3d.:happydance:
I have sore boobs, sore back, constipated, cramps thirsty, headache, and pulling sensations in my belly. I don't "feel pregnant" but I definitely always have it on my mind :) 

I have called up my doctor, asking to get a blood test done before the 18th since I've lost 2 little ones. Just wanting to know if I should get my hopes up or not on this one. Still waiting to hear back....:coffee:


----------



## Dee_H

Hi..just found out today that we are expecting..due May 1st!!!:happydance:


----------



## littlemisscie

Dee_H said:


> Hi..just found out today that we are expecting..due May 1st!!!:happydance:

My son is 3 and a half too:happydance:


----------



## JavaGirl

Julie.Ann said:


> veronica s said:
> 
> 
> So I am 3w4d today and my OBGYN called me this morning and said my blood test from 2 days ago is positive and it looks like I'm 3 weeks along, duh! He wanted to see me in 3 weeks, on Sept 17. I will be 6w1d. What should I expect at this appointment? So nervous.
> 
> I've been taking poas tests every morning since Tuesday and they keep getting darker. That's a good sign. But I still worry. =/
> 
> Congrats! If your in the US you can expect lots of medical health questions and a ultrasound. They will look for the gestional sac, yok and babie w/ HB. It will be loud and fast. When I first heard mine it reminded me of a panting dog :haha: Then they will schedule you for your next apt about 4-6 week out!
> 
> At least thats how mine went at U of M in MI. Hope that helps!:thumbup:Click to expand...

JulieAnn, so jealous tht you got a scan so soon! I'm in Dearborn (just outside of Detroit) and my OB's office only does one scan, around 18-20 weeks, unless there's a medical need otherwise, or unless you pay out of pocket. I had a missed m/c before so hopefully I can at least have them do the doppler to check for heartbeat earlier. My first appt is 6w1d, which is just meeting with the medical assistant to review med history, get a script for prenatals, and questions. Second appt is almost 8 wks which is w/ the doc and includes a pelvic exam. Maybe I can ask about the doppler then. (fingers crossed!) I did hear from a friend who also had a m/c before she had her son that this practice was pretty sympathetic to her fears so I hope to have the same experience.


----------



## JavaGirl

Oh, and you ladies are killing me with the adorable car seats, lol. It's so hard not to get ahead of myself!


----------



## littlemisscie

JavaGirl said:


> Oh, and you ladies are killing me with the adorable car seats, lol. It's so hard not to get ahead of myself!

I've got my mom looking at them and I'm only 4 weeks! ha.


----------



## Julie.Ann

JavaGirl said:


> Julie.Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veronica s said:
> 
> 
> So I am 3w4d today and my OBGYN called me this morning and said my blood test from 2 days ago is positive and it looks like I'm 3 weeks along, duh! He wanted to see me in 3 weeks, on Sept 17. I will be 6w1d. What should I expect at this appointment? So nervous.
> 
> I've been taking poas tests every morning since Tuesday and they keep getting darker. That's a good sign. But I still worry. =/
> 
> Congrats! If your in the US you can expect lots of medical health questions and a ultrasound. They will look for the gestional sac, yok and babie w/ HB. It will be loud and fast. When I first heard mine it reminded me of a panting dog :haha: Then they will schedule you for your next apt about 4-6 week out!
> 
> At least thats how mine went at U of M in MI. Hope that helps!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> JulieAnn, so jealous tht you got a scan so soon! I'm in Dearborn (just outside of Detroit) and my OB's office only does one scan, around 18-20 weeks, unless there's a medical need otherwise, or unless you pay out of pocket. I had a missed m/c before so hopefully I can at least have them do the doppler to check for heartbeat earlier. My first appt is 6w1d, which is just meeting with the medical assistant to review med history, get a script for prenatals, and questions. Second appt is almost 8 wks which is w/ the doc and includes a pelvic exam. Maybe I can ask about the doppler then. (fingers crossed!) I did hear from a friend who also had a m/c before she had her son that this practice was pretty sympathetic to her fears so I hope to have the same experience.Click to expand...

Yea, I guess I am lucky. Thats how it was with my last pregnancy anyway. I m/c at 17 weeks, so Im expecting at least the same routine this time too. I would be shocked if they didnt do a doppler screen at your 8 week scan. The 6 week apt. may be too soon to pick up a HB on doppler. At UofM they give you scan at your first apt. for the reasons I stated above. Then you get another scan between 18 & 20 weeks to determin sex. Then you get a final scan a few weeks before delivery.


----------



## Babies123

Thanks for the comments on cramps ladies - I def feel better about it now. Its not that severe and there is no bleeding...so im going to relax about it. It is funny how we look for symptoms and then when we hve them we freak out . Im not seeing my ob for another two weeks...cant wait for a first ultrasound!! 
That car seat is adorable - Ive been looking at such cute baby stuff online - clothes an all!!
Im def going to find out if its a boy or girl as soon as I can. Anyone waiting thw whole 9 months to be surpised if its boy or girl?? I just dont think i can wait that long - and I want to buy cute outfits lol.


----------



## aknqtpie

Babies123 said:


> Thanks for the comments on cramps ladies - I def feel better about it now. Its not that severe and there is no bleeding...so im going to relax about it. It is funny how we look for symptoms and then when we hve them we freak out . Im not seeing my ob for another two weeks...cant wait for a first ultrasound!!
> That car seat is adorable - Ive been looking at such cute baby stuff online - clothes an all!!
> Im def going to find out if its a boy or girl as soon as I can. Anyone waiting thw whole 9 months to be surpised if its boy or girl?? I just dont think i can wait that long - and I want to buy cute outfits lol.

I have been getting some awful bloaty feeling cramps the last couple days. They have subsided.. but I keep checking to see if AF showed up!!


----------



## veronica s

just curious.....did you ladies bring your significant other to the 6 week checkup when they did the heartbeat?


----------



## littlemisscie

veronica s said:


> just curious.....did you ladies bring your significant other to the 6 week checkup when they did the heartbeat?

DB wants to go to every appointment I have, so he'll be there. If I go in today to get my blood drawn, that will be the only one he misses(which he isn't happy about) since he's at work and it isn't even an appointment


----------



## aknqtpie

I am not bringing mine to this one I have on tuesday, because he will be gone hunting. But I plan to bring him to the next one, or at least any that I have scans for.


----------



## Julie.Ann

veronica s said:


> just curious.....did you ladies bring your significant other to the 6 week checkup when they did the heartbeat?

Sure did, He came to all my appointments :winkwink:


----------



## sarahuk

Babies123 said:


> Thanks for the comments on cramps ladies - I def feel better about it now. Its not that severe and there is no bleeding...so im going to relax about it. It is funny how we look for symptoms and then when we hve them we freak out . Im not seeing my ob for another two weeks...cant wait for a first ultrasound!!
> That car seat is adorable - Ive been looking at such cute baby stuff online - clothes an all!!
> Im def going to find out if its a boy or girl as soon as I can. Anyone waiting thw whole 9 months to be surpised if its boy or girl?? I just dont think i can wait that long - and I want to buy cute outfits lol.

I really want to know so i can buy cute baby boy or girl stuff through the pregnancy...but then I really want the surprise at the end so im going to stay team yellow :) x


----------



## sarahuk

veronica s said:


> just curious.....did you ladies bring your significant other to the 6 week checkup when they did the heartbeat?

My OH came with me when I had my last smear lol. He will be there on my 5+4 scan and everything between then and labour :) x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello ladies and welcome (just adding you's to the front page)

Well im still bloody waiting for a scan DATE!!!... You would think there would at least hurry there butts up and let me know... its starting to make me really anxious. I just want to know if everything is ok! i think im gonna ring midwife tomorrow


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I haven't even got my doctors appt until Monday! 

Quick question for those in the UK. When you phoned for your doctors appointment did you say it was an emergancy? At our doctors when you phone if it's a priority you get in the same day (emergancy) if not you sometimes have to wait up to a week. I wish mine was earlier as I'm going to be 5 weeks when I have the appt and I want to see about getting an early scan because of my loss before x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oopppps just bought a cheap Bugaboo Bee+ Chassis (going to buy the bits cheap from ebay and build it, i should have them all by the time baby arrives hahaha)


----------



## sarahuk

MissMummyMoo said:


> I haven't even got my doctors appt until Monday!
> 
> Quick question for those in the UK. When you phoned for your doctors appointment did you say it was an emergancy? At our doctors when you phone if it's a priority you get in the same day (emergancy) if not you sometimes have to wait up to a week. I wish mine was earlier as I'm going to be 5 weeks when I have the appt and I want to see about getting an early scan because of my loss before x

I called and asked for the doctor to call me back and when they asked what for I told them that i was pregnant and that i had a history of problems and needed to speak to my doc and that was that :)

Failing that...call back and tell em its an emergency...I would!! x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

MissMummyMoo said:


> I haven't even got my doctors appt until Monday!
> 
> Quick question for those in the UK. When you phoned for your doctors appointment did you say it was an emergancy? At our doctors when you phone if it's a priority you get in the same day (emergancy) if not you sometimes have to wait up to a week. I wish mine was earlier as I'm going to be 5 weeks when I have the appt and I want to see about getting an early scan because of my loss before x

For me (im in the north east) you dont see a doctor, you pop in a urine test, then ring up for the results, once you get the results the lady from the results line gives out the midwifes number.

Then you phone midwife and the midwife then sorts scans, etc... doctors dont do bugger all here


----------



## sarahuk

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hello ladies and welcome (just adding you's to the front page)
> 
> Well im still bloody waiting for a scan DATE!!!... You would think there would at least hurry there butts up and let me know... its starting to make me really anxious. I just want to know if everything is ok! i think im gonna ring midwife tomorrow

Give em a call chick. They do tend to drag their feet sometimes, and you need to put that mind at rest :hugs:

I got my call today for mine and im in Friday next week. I thought it would ease my anxiety but i fear its made it worse lol xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Babee_Bugs said:


> MissMummyMoo said:
> 
> 
> I haven't even got my doctors appt until Monday!
> 
> Quick question for those in the UK. When you phoned for your doctors appointment did you say it was an emergancy? At our doctors when you phone if it's a priority you get in the same day (emergancy) if not you sometimes have to wait up to a week. I wish mine was earlier as I'm going to be 5 weeks when I have the appt and I want to see about getting an early scan because of my loss before x
> 
> For me (im in the north east) you dont see a doctor, you pop in a urine test, then ring up for the results, once you get the results the lady from the results line gives out the midwifes number.
> 
> Then you phone midwife and the midwife then sorts scans, etc... doctors dont do bugger all hereClick to expand...

I'm from the north east too, not far from you actually :lol: and as far as I was aware the doctors send off the urine sample then contact the MW's. I don't want to phone and ask to put a urine sample in as the receptionists all know me and I don't want them knowing I am PG iykwim? X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

there may do it differently where you live.

My partners niece made a doctors appointment and basically the doctor said to her if you took a test and said pregnant, then you are. He didnt even take a urine sample from her, he gave her the midwife number and she got her nana to ring for her (shes young). Shes with a different doctors to mine though...

I just called in and said can i have a urine bottle for pregnancy please. went to the toilet and then filled it (obviously lol) then handed it over the desk... took a few days to come back, but that was that.

I dont see any harm in making an appointment with the doctor etc, but he may get you to do a urine sample and therefore people who fill in the paperwork to send the urine off for testing will know???


----------



## littlemisscie

My doctor also said if you have a positive HPT, theres no point in doing one there (and I had 5).

I did however just call to get a blood test done and will go back in on Saturday to make sure my levels are rising:)


----------



## waiting2012

Where to begin...:haha::haha:

Hcg levels--not a clue really what is good and what isn't because even though I had levels checked before with my miscarriages--the numbers seemed then good and then WHAM..They quit going up and began to fall.. I don't really want to know the numbers this time...

Boy or girl--Hmmm... I'm thinking girl for some reason... I really want a healthy bouncing baby boy to round out the family but I have a feeling the dh is going to be outnumbered..:rofl: 

Symptom wise--Leann you mentioned something about a lack of symptoms--I was on my phone and couldn't go into a lot of detail, but I noticed for about the last 3-4 days there was virtually nothing that would signal pregnancy felt.. I was beginning to wonder but I guess there is nothing wrong with feeling good.. THEN yesterday I started having light cramps right in the front and I was absolutely wore out at choir last night... I ate when I got home--4 soft shelled tacos! I was starving! I woke up this am at 3:30 to pee--I mean eyes popped open and my bladder was like "HELLO":haha: I was able to get back to sleep afterwards, but I didn't want to get up at all..And my (.)(.)'s...LORDY...Cleavage runneth over... They were already swelled and they had actually quit hurting, last night the sides started hurting again, they are tender to the touch and massive...:haha::haha::haha: and CM--when I went to the bathroom--I had to remove thy panties :blush: because they were so "wet":blush: SORRY TMI...And NO, I didn't pee in them...:rofl:
So I wouldn't worry if ya'll 'lose' symptoms--seems to be normal I guess... I lost them and found some new ones...:rofl:

Welcome to all the Newbies!!! Hope everyone is having a great Pre-Friday!! And for all my fellow Americans--Happy 3 Day Weekend!!! It's coming!! Yay! :dance::dance::dance:

Oh, yeah--making it to week 5--LOVE IT!!:happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I suppose I'll just wait till Monday and see what happens :shrug: at least I can tell the doctor all my fears etc.

I've just started getting a pain on right hand side of my womb :( I just wanna curl up and go to sleep. Feeling really really crappy today :cry: sorry for the downer post everyone x


----------



## maybesoon

littlemisscie said:


> I've got my mom looking at them and I'm only 4 weeks! ha.

lol I was only 3w4d when I found out & my mom was looking at cribs the next morning at 6:30!!!


----------



## BabyMay

Mt husband will becoming with me to my ultrasound next week. I need him there for support since last time we never saw a heartbeat. We are just praying we will see one 6w1d. I think the ms maybe slowly starting felt a little sick in my throat after eating


----------



## maybesoon

My hubby will be at all my appointments. He made it a point to say he wouldn't miss a single one of them!!!


----------



## littlemisscie

waiting2012 said:


> CM--when I went to the bathroom--I had to remove thy panties :blush: because they were so "wet":blush: SORRY TMI...And NO, I didn't pee in them...:rofl:




This cracks me up! I am the same way and DB keeps thinking that I'm "in the mood" and gets all turned on and I'm just like "No, I'm pregnant":haha:


----------



## waiting2012

MissMummyMoo said:


> I suppose I'll just wait till Monday and see what happens :shrug: at least I can tell the doctor all my fears etc.
> 
> I've just started getting a pain on right hand side of my womb :( I just wanna curl up and go to sleep. Feeling really really crappy today :cry: sorry for the downer post everyone x

Hun... If you can try to put your feet up, get you a BIG glass of ice water, and rest! Big Hugs hun!! :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I can't I've got work on half an hour. I guess it's just been one of those days!! X


----------



## waiting2012

littlemisscie said:


> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> CM--when I went to the bathroom--I had to remove thy panties :blush: because they were so "wet":blush: SORRY TMI...And NO, I didn't pee in them...:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cracks me up! I am the same way and DB keeps thinking that I'm "in the mood" and gets all turned on and I'm just like "No, I'm pregnant":haha:Click to expand...



Thank You!!! :haha: We dtd tuesday night, and all I heard wednesday when we talked--"You really enjoyed yourself last night:winkwink:"..I looked at him and told he better think again..But he was all about how "wet" it was:blush:...And yeah, like you said, "DUH... I'm pregnant--it's going to be "wet" down there and you had nothing to do with it!":haha:


----------



## waiting2012

MissMummyMoo said:


> I can't I've got work on half an hour. I guess it's just been one of those days!! X

I'm sorry sweetie...I have days like that too... If ya' get to feeling to bad--just tell them your sick...No point in pushing your body past it's limit.. But that's my opinion...:hugs:


----------



## littlemisscie

waiting2012 said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> CM--when I went to the bathroom--I had to remove thy panties :blush: because they were so "wet":blush: SORRY TMI...And NO, I didn't pee in them...:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cracks me up! I am the same way and DB keeps thinking that I'm "in the mood" and gets all turned on and I'm just like "No, I'm pregnant":haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You!!! :haha: We dtd tuesday night, and all I heard wednesday when we talked--"You really enjoyed yourself last night:winkwink:"..I looked at him and told he better think again..But he was all about how "wet" it was:blush:...And yeah, like you said, "DUH... I'm pregnant--it's going to be "wet" down there and you had nothing to do with it!":haha:Click to expand...


Last time after we dtd he was like "I wanted to grab your boobs so bad just to see how mad you'd get" Men these days:dohh:


----------



## maybesoon

littlemisscie said:


> This cracks me up! I am the same way and DB keeps thinking that I'm "in the mood" and gets all turned on and I'm just like "No, I'm pregnant":haha:


bahahaha!!! Y'all crack me up!!! What's worse is I AM IN THE MOOD :blush: & the doctor cut me off from :sex: :nope: until I see her again on September 13th! Seriously....:growlmad: 

If I'm going to be spotting this entire 1st trimester anyway shouldn't I be able to enjoy something???? :winkwink:


----------



## veronica s

maybesoon said:


> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> This cracks me up! I am the same way and DB keeps thinking that I'm "in the mood" and gets all turned on and I'm just like "No, I'm pregnant":haha:
> 
> 
> bahahaha!!! Y'all crack me up!!! What's worse is I AM IN THE MOOD :blush: & the doctor cut me off from :sex: :nope: until I see her again on September 13th! Seriously....:growlmad:
> 
> If I'm going to be spotting this entire 1st trimester anyway shouldn't I be able to enjoy something???? :winkwink:Click to expand...

So wait. Why did the doc cut u off? Are we not supposed to DTD early on? I'm 3w4d. Is it ok to DTD?


----------



## maybesoon

veronica s said:


> So wait. Why did the doc cut u off? Are we not supposed to DTD early on? I'm 3w4d. Is it ok to DTD?

No it's perfectly safe! But I have been spotting/bleeding since the 23rd. I had to take a trip to the ER on Sunday. Ultrasound & blood work are great but my obgyn doesn't want me to bd or do much of anything other than take it easy until I go back on the 13th.... it totally SUCKS!!!!


----------



## waiting2012

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
I'm so NOT in the mood....Maybe this is a boy...With Adrian, I was sooooo in the mood...But this time...Its like "sign of the cross" to the penis...UH-Uh....NO WAY... I tell him--"you did your time, now I'm going to do mine..":rofl::rofl::rofl: And yeah, my hubby has always, said when he married me, my titties became his...That's ok, one good tweek desires another..He gets me--I make sure to get him--really good! :thumbup:


----------



## veronica s

maybesoon said:


> veronica s said:
> 
> 
> So wait. Why did the doc cut u off? Are we not supposed to DTD early on? I'm 3w4d. Is it ok to DTD?
> 
> No it's perfectly safe! But I have been spotting/bleeding since the 23rd. I had to take a trip to the ER on Sunday. Ultrasound & blood work are great but my obgyn doesn't want me to bd or do much of anything other than take it easy until I go back on the 13th.... it totally SUCKS!!!!Click to expand...

Oh hunny, I'm sorry. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

waiting im also feel like totally off limits... 

i dont know if its just the fact im tired, not feeling well, and we've worked hard building this shed base and shed??? he wants :sex: 24/7... but im just sooooooooo tired i cant bebothered!!


----------



## maybesoon

veronica s said:


> Oh hunny, I'm sorry. Good luck with everything.


oh... Thank you! My doctor is completely confident everything is fine:happydance:. Just some women spot/bleed throughout their 1st trimester. I'm don't mind really, I feel great. It's just having the bding be off limits.... I feel like the guy in the relationship these days. I want it & I want it now!!! :blush:


----------



## jtink28

you know what's crazy? i'm not feeling particularly sexy right now, with the cramping and sore boobs...but my husband is afraid to!

i showed him all the evidence that sex can't hurt the baby, but he wants to wait until the first ultrasound on sept. 18th "just in case." he is SO excited about this baby!! he really cracks me up :)


----------



## maybesoon

Babee_Bugs said:


> waiting im also feel like totally off limits...
> 
> i dont know if its just the fact im tired, not feeling well, and we've worked hard building this shed base and shed??? he wants :sex: 24/7... but im just sooooooooo tired i cant bebothered!!

lol that's me right now all I wann do is :sex: 24/7.... Maybe my body is just wanting to celebrate!!!:blush:


----------



## veronica s

maybesoon said:


> veronica s said:
> 
> 
> Oh hunny, I'm sorry. Good luck with everything.
> 
> 
> oh... Thank you! My doctor is completely confident everything is fine:happydance:. Just some women spot/bleed throughout their 1st trimester. I'm don't mind really, I feel great. It's just having the bding be off limits.... I feel like the guy in the relationship these days. I want it & I want it now!!! :blush:Click to expand...

Haha, I haven't been in the mood to DTD since finding out......and now my hubs has hemmeroids, so he doesn't want to DTD, LOL. Poor guy. Thank goodness the hemmeroids weren't around two weeks ago.....I would have forced him to BD regardless :rofl:


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> No it's perfectly safe! But I have been spotting/bleeding since the 23rd. I had to take a trip to the ER on Sunday. Ultrasound & blood work are great but my obgyn doesn't want me to bd or do much of anything other than take it easy until I go back on the 13th.... it totally SUCKS!!!!

No but it's sod's law that you want it now but as soon as you get to the 13th you won't want it anymore! ha ha!


----------



## maybesoon

veronica s said:


> Haha, I haven't been in the mood to DTD since finding out......and now my hubs has hemmeroids, so he doesn't want to DTD, LOL. Poor guy. Thank goodness the hemmeroids weren't around two weeks ago.....I would have forced him to BD regardless :rofl:


lmao! Right! I have a friend that is ttc right now also. She & her hubby have been kinda arguing all week (stress from ttc). Well she got her positive ov today & I told her to stop at the store on the way home, get some duct tape or rope, tape/tie him up & take those little :spermy: :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hahha... make up sex is wayyyyyyyyyyy much better

Our little bean is a result of make up sex :blush: (he refused to give spermies beforehand, then the one time he did, bam pregnant) hahaha he now thinks hes got super human spermies hahaha


----------



## cheree89

littlemisscie said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its abit early for these... but oh ive fell in love! lol
> 
> that is adorable!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Love this! Most boy carseats I've seen are "meh" but I love this for a boy! I'm pretty sure I'm having a boy too ( I know it's early but still)
> 
> Anyone else think they know what they're having already?Click to expand...

When I first tested positive I just knew it was a girl. I would have bet money on it. However, since then it seems more boy. I have almost no symptoms, just like with my DS, so it has me leaning more boy.



Babies123 said:


> Thanks for the comments on cramps ladies - I def feel better about it now. Its not that severe and there is no bleeding...so im going to relax about it. It is funny how we look for symptoms and then when we hve them we freak out . Im not seeing my ob for another two weeks...cant wait for a first ultrasound!!
> That car seat is adorable - Ive been looking at such cute baby stuff online - clothes an all!!
> Im def going to find out if its a boy or girl as soon as I can. Anyone waiting thw whole 9 months to be surpised if its boy or girl?? I just dont think i can wait that long - and I want to buy cute outfits lol.

I was team green with my son and it was so fun! I had strong boy vibes, but everyone else thought I was having a girl. I had fun saying all of the "I told yo so"'s. I am not sure if we will do team green again. We were thinking of having the sonographer write the gender down in an envelope and then give it to our photographer. We would ask her to box up some pink or blue balloons depending on gender and then have her take our picture as we opened the box. I thought that might be a fun alternative if we decide not to go team green.


----------



## veronica s

maybesoon said:


> veronica s said:
> 
> 
> Haha, I haven't been in the mood to DTD since finding out......and now my hubs has hemmeroids, so he doesn't want to DTD, LOL. Poor guy. Thank goodness the hemmeroids weren't around two weeks ago.....I would have forced him to BD regardless :rofl:
> 
> 
> lmao! Right! I have a friend that is ttc right now also. She & her hubby have been kinda arguing all week (stress from ttc). Well she got her positive ov today & I told her to stop at the store on the way home, get some duct tape or rope, tape/tie him up & take those little :spermy: :haha:Click to expand...

hahaha, that's the way to do it!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

oh cheree that sounds fab!!!...

im deffo finding out the gender, having a baby is such a surprise within itself :) i wouldnt be able to help contain the excitement lol


----------



## veronica s

Babee_Bugs said:


> oh cheree that sounds fab!!!...
> 
> im deffo finding out the gender, having a baby is such a surprise within itself :) i wouldnt be able to help contain the excitement lol

Yep, I'm finding out the gender as well. And naming him/her. I want it to be personal once I find out. And talk to the baby and call him/her by his/her name, instead of "babY". You know?


----------



## jtink28

my DH and I have already picked out names, so we are for sure finding out if it's a boy or girl.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Last time I was completely convinced I was having a boy up until they told me it was a girl at the gender scan! However, last time by this point I was puking myself silly and since I'm not... then I'm guessing boy! what am I going to do with all the girl stuff I kept!?

Totally plan on finding out this time too :)


----------



## maybesoon

Babee_Bugs said:


> hahha... make up sex is wayyyyyyyyyyy much better
> 
> Our little bean is a result of make up sex :blush: (he refused to give spermies beforehand, then the one time he did, bam pregnant) hahaha he now thinks hes got super human spermies hahaha

bahaha I know right!!! The second we found out we were pregnant, by hubby looks down at his crotch & says "YEAH MY BOYS STILL GOT IT" I just shook my head & replied "yep typical man, all he cares about is if his little spermies can swim still". We both busted up laughing!!!


----------



## jtink28

BeccaMichelle said:


> Last time I was completely convinced I was having a boy up until they told me it was a girl at the gender scan! However, last time by this point I was puking myself silly and since I'm not... then I'm guessing boy! what am I going to do with all the girl stuff I kept!?
> 
> Totally plan on finding out this time too :)

my mom gave me a great idea if i ever have 2 babies. 
she kept all my baby girl clothes when she was pregnant with my brother.(she didn't have a gender ultrasound) when he was born, she was stumped about what to do with the girl clothes.
instead of giving them to a girlfriend or neighbor, she took them to church and asked the pastor to find a needy family with a baby girl who could use them. it warmed my heart knowing that all my old baby things went to help a family who couldn't afford them. :)


----------



## kezziek

jtink28 said:


> my mom gave me a great idea if i ever have 2 babies.
> she kept all my baby girl clothes when she was pregnant with my brother.(she didn't have a gender ultrasound) when he was born, she was stumped about what to do with the girl clothes.
> instead of giving them to a girlfriend or neighbor, she took them to church and asked the pastor to find a needy family with a baby girl who could use them. it warmed my heart knowing that all my old baby things went to help a family who couldn't afford them. :)

Hi ladies, checking in to say hello after spending half an hour catching up on all the chat :flower:

jtink that is lovely about the clothes, i've always kept all of mine in the hope that if I ever have a girl I can pass on the boys bits. I've had a lot given to me too and so I know how helpful it can be as they grow so fast and their clothes get mucky real quick so you need lots of outfit changes. 

I love your wedding photo in your avatar, so beautiful! :flower:

I always wanted a boy first too and then I really wanted him to have a brother close in age. It's lovely to watch them growing up together already and playing (and fighting lol!) I would really love a girl this time, I can't lie that even though I'm fully expecting it to be another boy I will shed a tear as it will feel more real that I will likely never have a daughter. I know another little dude will fit so well into our family and I will love him sooo much, I do adore little boys but I will also need to hide from other peoples reactions and disappointments too so it will hard. I feel bad for saying that :cry:

I was team yellow with my first even though I knew he was a boy. I found out second time though which I'm pleased about as it helped me to bond and I enjoyed the end of the pregnancy more. What I did do though was try my best to keep it a secret from family and friends as I think it's more exciting for them to wait to find out the big news on the day. We will try to do the same this time although my hubby cannot keep a secret very well, ggr :dohh:
I will tell you ladies though :blue::pink:


----------



## jtink28

kezziek said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> my mom gave me a great idea if i ever have 2 babies.
> she kept all my baby girl clothes when she was pregnant with my brother.(she didn't have a gender ultrasound) when he was born, she was stumped about what to do with the girl clothes.
> instead of giving them to a girlfriend or neighbor, she took them to church and asked the pastor to find a needy family with a baby girl who could use them. it warmed my heart knowing that all my old baby things went to help a family who couldn't afford them. :)
> 
> Hi ladies, checking in to say hello after spending half an hour catching up on all the chat :flower:
> 
> jtink that is lovely about the clothes, i've always kept all of mine in the hope that if I ever have a girl I can pass on the boys bits. I've had a lot given to me too and so I know how helpful it can be as they grow so fast and their clothes get mucky real quick so you need lots of outfit changes.
> 
> I love your wedding photo in your avatar, so beautiful! :flower:
> 
> I always wanted a boy first too and then I really wanted him to have a brother close in age. It's lovely to watch them growing up together already and playing (and fighting lol!) I would really love a girl this time, I can't lie that even though I'm fully expecting it to be another boy I will shed a tear as it will feel more real that I will likely never have a daughter. I know another little dude will fit so well into our family and I will love him sooo much, I do adore little boys but I will also need to hide from other peoples reactions and disappointments too so it will hard. I feel bad for saying that :cry:
> 
> I was team yellow with my first even though I knew he was a boy. I found out second time though which I'm pleased about as it helped me to bond and I enjoyed the end of the pregnancy more. What I did do though was try my best to keep it a secret from family and friends as I think it's more exciting for them to wait to find out the big news on the day. We will try to do the same this time although my hubby cannot keep a secret very well, ggr :dohh:
> I will tell you ladies though :blue::pink:Click to expand...

my MIL had 4 boys. with the last boy, they had an ultrasound, and the tech told them it would be a girl!! lo and behold, on the day of the birth, out comes a little boy. apparently the little guy was hiding his manly bits. my MIL was crushed. she obviously loves her sons, but always wanted a girl.

her first grandchild was a girl, and let me tell you, that girl is spoiled rotten. she now tells me that having a granddaughter is better than having a daughter - because she doesn't have to deal with all the teenage girl drama herself!! :)


----------



## kezziek

Babies123 said:


> I woke up today with af like cramps - just like I usually get right before af arrives. Im hoping thats ok! is that normal? Ive had very slight cramping the last few days but this morning was a little more painful. I got up to use the bathroom and felt cramps so i went right back to bed. They feel fine right now but I was a little spooked bc ive heard cramps are normal but just slight cramps.
> Anyone else experience this? Im scared!

I had lots of cramping with my first baby espicially. I would say they were more painful at times then AF cramps :hugs: 

I had a scan at 7 weeks with my first it was so lovely to see this little blob and big heartbeat :cloud9: made it more real even though it doesn't look like a baby yet.

I still havn't made a doctors appointment yet, last time i went when i was nearly 7 weeks and she told me it was too early to see her grrr.
They don't do anything at the appointment just ask you when your LMP was and then they are supposed to refer you to the midwife who sees you between 8-10 weeks and refers you for your scan 11-14 weeks, down here in the south. It makes the pregnancy feel very long not having many appointments, I always look forward to them hearing the bubbas heartbeat and finding out how much I've grown. I recently signed a petition for UK ladies to have an extra scan at 37 weeks to check fluid levels and presentation of the baby etc as I feel that could be so important in preventing still birth. It's along time to wait from 20 weeks although I do understand resources are stretched. I will see if I can find the link for it incase any other ladies want to sign it xxx


----------



## kezziek

jtink28 said:


> my MIL had 4 boys. with the last boy, they had an ultrasound, and the tech told them it would be a girl!! lo and behold, on the day of the birth, out comes a little boy. apparently the little guy was hiding his manly bits. my MIL was crushed. she obviously loves her sons, but always wanted a girl.
> 
> her first grandchild was a girl, and let me tell you, that girl is spoiled rotten. she now tells me that having a granddaughter is better than having a daughter - because she doesn't have to deal with all the teenage girl drama herself!! :)

Ahh your poor MIL that must have been a shock! I think if I was told girl at the scan I would want photographic evidence as I just wouldn't believe it.

I know I couldn't cope with more than 1 girl just incase she was like me as a teenager :blush: I was a bit naughty although not difficult to handle just grew up too quick. I will have to hold on to the hope of granddaughter anyhow if not and enjoy the cheeky monkeys that I have been blessed with :cloud9: xxxxxx


----------



## sarahuk

littlemisscie said:


> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlemisscie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> CM--when I went to the bathroom--I had to remove thy panties :blush: because they were so "wet":blush: SORRY TMI...And NO, I didn't pee in them...:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cracks me up! I am the same way and DB keeps thinking that I'm "in the mood" and gets all turned on and I'm just like "No, I'm pregnant":haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You!!! :haha: We dtd tuesday night, and all I heard wednesday when we talked--"You really enjoyed yourself last night:winkwink:"..I looked at him and told he better think again..But he was all about how "wet" it was:blush:...And yeah, like you said, "DUH... I'm pregnant--it's going to be "wet" down there and you had nothing to do with it!":haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last time after we dtd he was like "I wanted to grab your boobs so bad just to see how mad you'd get" Men these days:dohh:Click to expand...

Im lucky...since I got bfp mine darent touch me :) Mind you...I did say grab me, ill grab your nuts. Maybe that was all the warning he needed :shrug: :D


----------



## Sass827

I'm so not into BDing either. Too sore own there and not interested at all. 
I'm into finding out the sex ASAP. Its enough or me just to be surprised by the date, size and features of the baby. And I'd love an extra four months of not hearing "my granddaughter" non stop from my MIL.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

My DH wants our baby's gender to be a surprise; I think especially because it will be our first baby. I had a really hard time with that - I'm a teacher, I'm an organized planner, and I want everything set and ready when I come home with Baby... but I gave in to what he wants. I do see how exciting it can be to wait. 

But, I think I'm going to be wicked jealous of one of my closest girlfriends - she just told me SHE's pregnant too - and our due dates are within TWO DAYS of each other!!! So crazy! Anyway, she's going to find out the gender of her baby. When she gets cute girl or boy clothes in pink or blue and I get yellow and green, I know I'm going to be jealous!!! But, it's okay - it'll be worth it when we get surprised on baby's birthday :cloud9:


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Im divided on finding out babies gender. I didnt find out when i had my daughter ( but that will be 11 years ago when bubs is born) DH says we should find out so we can plan but I kinda like the idea of the ultimute surprise!

I did my last FRER this morning and i am proud to say te test line is now well and truly darker then the control!! there is just something relieving about that for me.

Is there any other Aussie mum-to-be in our group? I feel like i miss out on so much while you guys chat away while im asleep 

Hope everyone is doing super awesome xx


----------



## aknqtpie

We are definitely are going to be finding out the gender... I am too much of a micromanager.. and my DH wants to know too! He is hoping for a boy.. I keep telling him he is going to get a girl, because he wants a boy so bad lol.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i also like to plan!!!... also ill be making most of the items myself... cot bumper, curtains for nursery, footmuffs for pram, patchwork quilt for tummy time... oh and nappies :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh ive just realised that the group has been moved to Pregnancy groups and decussions... :)


----------



## TonyaG

I want to wait to find out the gender but something tells me I won't be able to resist knowing once given the option to find out!
Off to my 3rd beta check!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww goodluck for your blood test hunnie :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ive just rang the midwife clinic and waiting to hear back from the midwife regarding my scan etc

Today ive woke up feeling even worse than i did yesterday :( my head is pounding!!!, throat is sooo sore, eyes are puffy i feel hot... and a general thing of i cant bebothered for anything :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

TonyaG said:


> I want to wait to find out the gender but something tells me I won't be able to resist knowing once given the option to find out!
> Off to my 3rd beta check!

Good luck!!

Im getting my second beta results in 2 hjours and 8 minutes. Not that im counting or anything!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lol sarah, goodluck with the results :)


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks chick! Aiming for 190...you watch...it will be 188 and the docs will put me in panic mode :wacko:


----------



## waiting2012

Good Luck ladies with your betas today!!:)
Leann sorry you feel so bad this am! :hugs:.. Your not alone hun! Woke early again to pee, a bit nauseas and my nose is ubber runny this am.. Ugh... Sound like a snivling 3yr old...:rofl:


----------



## waiting2012

... 5 weeks!! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

waiting2012 said:


> ... 5 weeks!! :dance::dance::dance:

woohoooooo hunnie :happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

sarahuk said:


> Thanks chick! Aiming for 190...you watch...it will be 188 and the docs will put me in panic mode :wacko:

I got betas for last pregnancy and it was just the most stressful situation EVER.. i vowed i would never do it again :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

waiting2012 said:


> Good Luck ladies with your betas today!!:)
> Leann sorry you feel so bad this am! :hugs:.. Your not alone hun! Woke early again to pee, a bit nauseas and my nose is ubber runny this am.. Ugh... Sound like a snivling 3yr old...:rofl:

i certainly sound like a snotty 3 year old ahhaha... must be preparation for the mother hood journey, snots, sick and pee (oh and poo) lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

well im still waiting to hear back from the midwife :(


----------



## sarahuk

15dpo: 93.
17dpo: 295.

Id say that is fine and dandy and probably in the right place this time then?!

:happydance:


----------



## TonyaG

sarahuk said:


> 15dpo: 93.
> 17dpo: 295.
> 
> Id say that is fine and dandy and probably in the right place this time then?!
> 
> :happydance:

Looks good!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

its certainly doubled :)


----------



## sarahuk

Nice to be able to sigh atleat a little sigh of relief. Mind you, with my ectopic my numbers also doubled :shrug: My body is trixy! 

How you ladies doing today? x


----------



## TonyaG

I unfortunately have some very light spotting. Brown in color since last night. I will have to speak to the nurse when she calls with my beta numbers. I am driving myself crazy!


----------



## Sass827

Sounds good for you Sara! Tonya- I've heard brown blood is old blood, and easily could be old blood left over from implantation. 
I'm feeling bad this morning too. My whole uterus area is so sore and achy. Not really like AF pains, more like being swollen, sore pains and has been this way or at least 12 hours. Is this what it's like to have an ectopic Sara? I've never had one before and it's making me so nervous.


----------



## maybesoon

TonyaG said:


> I unfortunately have some very light spotting. Brown in color since last night. I will have to speak to the nurse when she calls with my beta numbers. I am driving myself crazy!

I have been spotting for a little over a week now. I had an ultrasound & blood work done twice. Everything is good with the little bean at this point. My obgyn said it's normal for some women to spot all through their first trimester. Try not to freak out about it. But definately bring it up to the nurse when she calls. 

Best of Luck


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks for all the reassurance, I'm trying to stay calm since stress will only make it worse.


----------



## sarahuk

TonyaG said:


> I unfortunately have some very light spotting. Brown in color since last night. I will have to speak to the nurse when she calls with my beta numbers. I am driving myself crazy!

Hey hun,

I know its easier said than done but try not to worry yourself too much. I also had brown spotting and it seems to be fairly common. Im sure all is fine :hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Sass827 said:


> Sounds good for you Sara! Tonya- I've heard brown blood is old blood, and easily could be old blood left over from implantation.
> I'm feeling bad this morning too. My whole uterus area is so sore and achy. Not really like AF pains, more like being swollen, sore pains and has been this way or at least 12 hours. Is this what it's like to have an ectopic Sara? I've never had one before and it's making me so nervous.

Dont worry honey. That pain sounds like just what im getting at the moment and I spoke to my doc she says its pretty common and nothing to worry about.

With ectopics, they dont tend to actually present with pain until youre around 6wks in as the pain is caused by the tube being stretched from the growth. So I dont think you need to worry :) xx


----------



## BabyMay

Has anyone been dealing with burning sensations in their stomachs? I don't necessarily feel nauseous just a lingering slight burning.


----------



## Sass827

Like heart burn? I've had that a few times.


----------



## sarahuk

Ive had the heartburn every second now for a week lol. x


----------



## maybesoon

sarahuk said:


> Ive had the heartburn every second now for a week lol. x

I get indigestion off & on....


----------



## TonyaG

I suffer from acid reflux and had to stop my normal meds since they are not proven to be safe yet. The new meds are not good enought but I'm taking them with Tums. I still have heartburn all day!


----------



## Sass827

I bet tums would be really good for getting extra calcium. My regular dr told me to take them to help battle pms a few years ago.


----------



## Dee_H

My boobs are KILLING ME today!!! I have been having some slight cramping..but nothing major. I also have some pain on the inside of my thighs..weird..could be totally unrelated!?! I think the worst so far is the crappy taste in my mouth. I remember it so well from when I had Rian. I have been chewing gum non stop today!


----------



## luluamcr

Ladies! I've just had my hcg results back and at 5wks 1day (21dpo) I'm 2,542! Does this sound good?


----------



## TonyaG

Those numbers sound great! 
I just left me office for a minute to use the washroom and missed the nurses call!! What luck I have. Anyways she left a message that my levels are rising nicely and I'm booked in for my 6 week ultrasound next. 

Ok scrap that she called back and said my beta level was 1930 up from 69 last Friday!
She said to monitor the spotting and of it gets worse to either go their for an u/s or to the ER if it is after hours. But she said it's normal to have spotting.


----------



## luluamcr

Phew! With my m/c at 7wks my level was only 21 so I was hoping for hundreds this time! Super chuffed! Still got 10 days to wait for my scan.... tick tock!! Exactly how slow does time have to move??

I had quite a bit of spotting with my second so don't worry too much! I am still at the stage when I'm scared to wipe!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well ive waited all dayyyyyy for the midwife to ring me Back...

and did she???

Did she Hell!!! so yeh thanx for getting back to me and settling my concerns. I feel soooo annoyed :(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. 

Can I tentatively join in?

Got a faint BFP 2 days ago and they've gotten darker each day since. :)

Hard to know exactly when I O'd I'm either 3+5, 3+6 or 4weeks so I think I'll take the midpoint. 

I've worked out my EDD as May 10th. :)

I don't have a lmp as I M/C last month at 9 weeks. 

It's all very scary now but I'm very hopeful and think I'll be brave enough to get a ticker and a pretty May 2013 banner soon. :)

Wishing all of you the very best of luck and a wonderful, happy and healthy 9 months ahead. 

We can do it ladies!!!!


----------



## TonyaG

Babee_Bugs said:


> Well ive waited all dayyyyyy for the midwife to ring me Back...
> 
> and did she???
> 
> Did she Hell!!! so yeh thanx for getting back to me and settling my concerns. I feel soooo annoyed :(

I hate waiting too, it is so annoying! I'm glad we don't work with midwives here in Canada (very little)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Babee_Bugs said:


> Well ive waited all dayyyyyy for the midwife to ring me Back...
> 
> and did she???
> 
> Did she Hell!!! so yeh thanx for getting back to me and settling my concerns. I feel soooo annoyed :(

Urgh. What a pain. :(

I'm scared to see a doctor/mw. I know they'll give me the doom and gloom talk. :(

So maybe it's a good thing she didnt call in a way. ;) 

Hope your worries get settled soon babes. Xx


----------



## kezziek

Babee_Bugs said:


> Well ive waited all dayyyyyy for the midwife to ring me Back...
> 
> and did she???
> 
> Did she Hell!!! so yeh thanx for getting back to me and settling my concerns. I feel soooo annoyed :(

grrr that is so frustrating!!! :growlmad: I hate that especially as it's friday, make sure you ring back on Monday until you get a response.

well it's been a whole 8 days since i officially got a clear bfp and Dh and I have managed to keep it quiet all this time I'm quite impressed! It does make the time go slow though trying to keep the secret. 

Hope all you ladies are good, i've just eaten far too much and now i've got an achy tummy so going to chill out. Hubby is working all weekend so nothing too exciting planned. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

CupcakeBaby said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Well ive waited all dayyyyyy for the midwife to ring me Back...
> 
> and did she???
> 
> Did she Hell!!! so yeh thanx for getting back to me and settling my concerns. I feel soooo annoyed :(
> 
> Urgh. What a pain. :(
> 
> I'm scared to see a doctor/mw. I know they'll give me the doom and gloom talk. :(
> 
> So maybe it's a good thing she didnt call in a way. ;)
> 
> Hope your worries get settled soon babes. XxClick to expand...

I phoned her about week and a half ago now and she said oh ill get you sorted for a early reassurance scan... i havent heard nothing since, left a message for her today with the receptionist and nothing... i just want to know when my scan date is and im hoping she hasnt forgotten as i really want one!!! so will have to try again on monday :(


----------



## Babee_Bugs

welcome to the new ladies ive added you to the front page :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Anyone else addicted to buying HPTs! 

In the last 4 days I've bought 2 packs of sainsburys own, a pack or FRERs and was just in morrisons so thought it'd be rude not to give their own brand a go. 

Worst thing is I'm going to have to walk past a savers, poundland, boots and Superdrug tomorrow and I know I can't take all that temptation without cracking. Also probably going into ASDA as well. 

I like to compare the same brands but also like to give each test at least 2 days for HCG to build. So I figure I can do one a day of different brands. Lol. 

Of course I have a bazillion ICs so I do one of those every day too. Ooops!

DH has managed to hold his tongue so far!!
*


----------



## Babee_Bugs

cupcake in about a week i managed to use 29 ics and 4 digitals hahahah

My OH was like, cant you just use the one test??? surely the one positive test should basically tell you, your pregnant???

Hmmm right, but we wont tell him that though


----------



## CupcakeBaby

29 ICs!?! Awesome!!

I'm OK at limiting myself to just one IC and one other test per morning. But it is hard for me to not do one first thing!

I figure why not, it's not hurting anyone and it's exciting. :)


----------



## luluamcr

Asda would be a no go if I was practising restraint! Each time I'm in I buy a FRER double pack cos they're on offer at £6!! Two packs was ok cos can sometimes spend that on one but now it's getting to point of ridiculousness!! Bedside cabinet is near full.... ;)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

luluamcr said:


> Asda would be a no go if I was practising restraint! Each time I'm in I buy a FRER double pack cos they're on offer at £6!! Two packs was ok cos can sometimes spend that on one but now it's getting to point of ridiculousness!! Bedside cabinet is near full.... ;)

Oh no!! I will definitely be in ASDA tomorrow then!


----------



## TTCBean

Ladies, I am so so so fatigued!!! Any tips on how to get some energy? I feel so tired it's tiring to type this here.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

TTCBean said:


> Ladies, I am so so so fatigued!!! Any tips on how to get some energy? I feel so tired it's tiring to type this here.

Just try and take it easy and eat lots of healthy food. Should HIV you some natural energy.

The fatigue shouldn't last too long. And just remember why you have it. :) for the best reason in the world. :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

TTCBean said:


> Ladies, I am so so so fatigued!!! Any tips on how to get some energy? I feel so tired it's tiring to type this here.

Are you on Pregnacare??? i find once i start taking that i feel better, must be the extra iron it has...

Maybes drink pure orange juice to try and bumpf you up abit aswell? x


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you Cupcake and Babee :) I'm ever so thankful why I am tired! It is indeed the best reason in the world, today has just been hard, haven't been able to perform normal living tasks well! I'll need to get some OJ this weekend when I go shopping. I'll look into the Pregnacare, I'm currently on New Chapter Organics Prenatal vitamins.


----------



## Sass827

Went and bought "what to expect when you're expecting" today. I guess I should be waiting to week 12 to start buying stuff, but I'm just too excited. If I had my way, I'd be clearing out the guest room and buying nursery furniture. Is anyone else getting anything? Any recommendations?


----------



## TTCBean

Sass827 said:


> Went and bought "what to expect when you're expecting" today. I guess I should be waiting to week 12 to start buying stuff, but I'm just too excited. If I had my way, I'd be clearing out the guest room and buying nursery furniture. Is anyone else getting anything? Any recommendations?


I love that book :) I am excited too, I want to get on with the nursery but it's way too early! Don't even know the gender, LOL!

I just purchased a pregnancy journal, totally recommend one! It has so many helpful lists of to-dos and things to ask, essential baby list, thank you note coordinator, etc. It also has a section to write memories of the pregnancy, date you found out, who you told, etc!


----------



## TonyaG

Sass827 said:


> Went and bought "what to expect when you're expecting" today. I guess I should be waiting to week 12 to start buying stuff, but I'm just too excited. If I had my way, I'd be clearing out the guest room and buying nursery furniture. Is anyone else getting anything? Any recommendations?

I bought it too!


----------



## LoveSeel

TTCBean said:


> I love that book :) I am excited too, I want to get on with the nursery but it's way too early! Don't even know the gender, LOL!
> 
> I just purchased a pregnancy journal, totally recommend one! It has so many helpful lists of to-dos and things to ask, essential baby list, thank you note coordinator, etc. It also has a section to write memories of the pregnancy, date you found out, who you told, etc!

I got started on the nursery already. I'm a teacher and the school year is starting up, so I wanted to get a little bit done before I got too busy. I painted the walls blue and yellow-green, and started painting a mural as well. I know it's early, but who cares!


----------



## MMOD

May 7


----------



## julesjules100

TTCBean said:


> Ladies, I am so so so fatigued!!! Any tips on how to get some energy? I feel so tired it's tiring to type this here.

I'm really tired too but can't sleep through the night now, once I've been up to pee I'm awake from about 4.30am. And I've been in work all week and really wanted a lie in today! Sucks.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

julesjules100 said:


> I'm really tired too but can't sleep through the night now, once I've been up to pee I'm awake from about 4.30am. And I've been in work all week and really wanted a lie in today! Sucks.

Glad it's not just me!! I was yawning from 4pm yesterday. 

Went to sleep about 10:45 but have now been wide awake since 5am!

At least I can have an afternoon nap today.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Tests from today are looking good. :)

Here are all of my ICs so far:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/DBF75F07-CE09-4AC8-86F9-47906608B6C7-23596-000030BA52483927.jpg

And my midstreams. (But I dip them)

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/DC20DF23-912B-4466-A6E5-01A99D874654-23596-000030BA59BAFB30.jpg


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Cupcake that's awesome progression, it's so nice when you don't have to squint to see the line anymore. It's funny when I look back at my first 2 IC BFP I can barely see a line at all now! 

I did my last lot of IC testing this morning and I am proud to announce that my test lines are. Ow as dark as the controls!!! 
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/07C4C1DA-6011-4B20-B759-829E7CAFBE1B-14764-000032230C395EB1.jpg


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oooh Foxy look at those lovely lines! Well done! That baby is in there properly now!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

*knock knock* 

Hi ladies :wave:

Can I join please? I'm due around the 11th of May. This is my second baby. :D :D :D


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi Karlee :) Welcome :)

I'm due 10th/11th too. 

H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## Jinbean

Welcome Karlee!

Congratulations again sweetie!

Big hugs
J xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Thanks ladies. H&H 9 months to you all. 

Well here I go again. I'm certain I'm having a girl. I never felt this sick with my boy :sick:


----------



## julesjules100

CupcakeBaby said:


> Glad it's not just me!! I was yawning from 4pm yesterday.
> 
> Went to sleep about 10:45 but have now been wide awake since 5am!
> 
> At least I can have an afternoon nap today.

Amen to that!


----------



## Hopeful H

Hi ladies, still awaiting my early scan on Tuesday. I'm a complete hpt monster, and I'm convinced that my lines are getting lighter and I'm scaring myself to death reading stories of this happening to other ladies and resulting in miscarriage.

if I post some test pictures would you mind having a look? At 4+2 I did 3 regular tests which were all clear and a cb digital that said 1-2 (in the afternoon). I did another cb digital on 4+3 (in the morning) which said 2-3 so I was happy as my levels were up. Then... (hopefully it'll attach them in order but if I'll put what the backgrounds are!!)

#1 - CB plus at 5+1 (nice and strong) - cream background

#2 - CB plus at 5+3 (lighter than the one at 5+1) - table background

#3 - Answer at 5+2 (nice and strong) - packet backround

#4 - Answer at 5+3 (a bit lighter) - table background not as zoomed in

#5 - Answer at 5+4 (even lighter) - table background zoomed in

I'll attach my digital results in the next post - it won't let me attach another file here...
 



Attached Files:







CB plus 5+1 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3









CB plus 5+3 wks.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









Answer 5+2 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2









Answer 5+3 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2









Answer 5+4 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hopeful H

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/Clearblue_Pregnancy_Test_with_Conception_Indicator_brochure.pdf

I'm not 100% sure if they're in the right order but I did these at 4+2, 4+3, 4+4, 5+2 and 5+4. The one at 4+2 said 1-2 weeks and the rest have all said 2-3. Surely by now (5+4 weeks pregnant)it should be saying 3+ weeks.

Looking at the pictures at the link (cb guidelines), the bottom one which is definitely today's looks like it should be saying 3+...
 



Attached Files:







CB digital results.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hopeful H said:


> https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/Clearblue_Pregnancy_Test_with_Conception_Indicator_brochure.pdf
> 
> I'm not 100% sure if they're in the right order but I did these at 4+2, 4+3, 4+4, 5+2 and 5+4. The one at 4+2 said 1-2 weeks and the rest have all said 2-3. Surely by now (5+4 weeks pregnant)it should be saying 3+ weeks.
> 
> Looking at the pictures at the link (cb guidelines), the bottom one which is definitely today's looks like it should be saying 3+...

I wouldn't worry sweetie. I bet if you did it in 2 days it'd say 3+. 

Did it take a long time to decide?

Mine did with my last pregnancy and that was always when they were on the cusp of 2 dates. I think if in doubt they err on the side of caution. Probably because they know you'll go and buy another one. 

I hate digis they made me so paranoid last time, so I'm avoiding them now.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I just took a clear blue digital & it confirmed my pregnancy as 1-2 after conception. So it's official! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful H

CupcakeBaby said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/Clearblue_Pregnancy_Test_with_Conception_Indicator_brochure.pdf
> 
> I'm not 100% sure if they're in the right order but I did these at 4+2, 4+3, 4+4, 5+2 and 5+4. The one at 4+2 said 1-2 weeks and the rest have all said 2-3. Surely by now (5+4 weeks pregnant)it should be saying 3+ weeks.
> 
> Looking at the pictures at the link (cb guidelines), the bottom one which is definitely today's looks like it should be saying 3+...
> 
> I wouldn't worry sweetie. I bet if you did it in 2 days it'd say 3+.
> 
> Did it take a long time to decide?
> 
> Mine did with my last pregnancy and that was always when they were on the cusp of 2 dates. I think if in doubt they err on the side of caution. Probably because they know you'll go and buy another one.
> 
> I hate digis they made me so paranoid last time, so I'm avoiding them now.Click to expand...

Not really, the 'pregnant' comes up pretty fast but the dates take a while. Its more the non-digital ones that I'm worried about...


----------



## sarahuk

luluamcr said:


> Ladies! I've just had my hcg results back and at 5wks 1day (21dpo) I'm 2,542! Does this sound good?

Sounds great to me!


----------



## sarahuk

TonyaG said:


> Those numbers sound great!
> I just left me office for a minute to use the washroom and missed the nurses call!! What luck I have. Anyways she left a message that my levels are rising nicely and I'm booked in for my 6 week ultrasound next.
> 
> Ok scrap that she called back and said my beta level was 1930 up from 69 last Friday!
> She said to monitor the spotting and of it gets worse to either go their for an u/s or to the ER if it is after hours. But she said it's normal to have spotting.

Thats great news! Sounds like it was just leftover implantation bleeding!


----------



## sarahuk

Babee_Bugs said:


> Well ive waited all dayyyyyy for the midwife to ring me Back...
> 
> and did she???
> 
> Did she Hell!!! so yeh thanx for getting back to me and settling my concerns. I feel soooo annoyed :(

Got to love the nhs :(


----------



## sarahuk

Sass827 said:


> Went and bought "what to expect when you're expecting" today. I guess I should be waiting to week 12 to start buying stuff, but I'm just too excited. If I had my way, I'd be clearing out the guest room and buying nursery furniture. Is anyone else getting anything? Any recommendations?

I bought a pregnancy journal yesterday...so there goes my waiting till 12wks too!

But you know...way I se eit is this. This pregnancy we have right now, we will only experience once. Things can go wrong at any stage of pregnancy...so Im going to damn well sure to enjoy the hell out of this whether it lasts 9 days, 9 weeks, 9 months!

So yep...Ill be starting to buy stuff slowly once ive seen a heartbeat :D x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hopeful ive got a old thread somewhere showing the inside of lines compared to 1-2 2-3 and 3+ ill dig it out for you.

This pregnancy, i did a clearblue and it said 1-2 so looked at the lines and it was more like 2-3... alot of other girls confirmed it also, so the next day i did another and got 2-3...

when i went to do my other 1 for the 3+ i got 2-3 but the lines were borderline 3+. Ive gave up using them, lol there cost too much...


Just been looking more into your lines and i would say that your probs earlier than you think... Id say the test you took at what you think was 4+2 i would easily say you were maybes more 3weeks and like 6 days. (just had a look at your ticker and due date, you have put 2nd, but that should mean that you are 5 weeks and 2 days today??? Im due the 1st and im 5weeks and 3day)?

I know you have probs used your LMP to give you your dates, but when using the LMP that means Ovulation occured on CD14, but we all know thats not for every woman!... If you ovulated later than the "Average" cd14, then you will be less days/weeks if you get me... Do you know your ovulation day at all??? if not what was your cycles like, i.e length etc?? this may hold more answers :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

inside-clearblue-conception-digital-test

Hopeful heres my tests from my february pregnancy... it shows the conception dates on the test aswell as what the lines looked like...

Even though i got lovely progression!! (1-2 10DPO, 2-3 4weeks and 1 and 3+ at 5weeks and 1day)

I went to my 12 week scan to find i had a blighted ovum!!! (its where a baby never develops but the gestational sac and placenta does!)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive just tried the bicarbonate of soda test with my urine and it didnt Fizz!!! so apparently that means Girl lol...

Has anyone tried it??


----------



## sarahuk

Never heard of that test, might have to give it a try for fun and see what happens! x


----------



## Sass827

I woke up this am and took a Cbe (I have so many left over). And I hadn't taken one in 4 days, so I figured I was due. The ones from early in the week were light, so I figured this one would be darker, but I swear it's lighter! Ugh! Do you think my hcg is going down? Can i take another test in the afternoon, or is first morning pee the only good pee?


----------



## Hopeful H

> Just been looking more into your lines and i would say that your probs earlier than you think... Id say the test you took at what you think was 4+2 i would easily say you were maybes more 3weeks and like 6 days. (just had a look at your ticker and due date, you have put 2nd, but that should mean that you are 5 weeks and 2 days today??? Im due the 1st and im 5weeks and 3day)?
> 
> I know you have probs used your LMP to give you your dates, but when using the LMP that means Ovulation occured on CD14, but we all know thats not for every woman!... If you ovulated later than the "Average" cd14, then you will be less days/weeks if you get me... Do you know your ovulation day at all??? if not what was your cycles like, i.e length etc?? this may hold more answers :)

When I told the doc the date of my last period (24 July) he told me my due date was 30 April but he will have based that on a 28 day cycle. I have 30 day cycles so that's a due date of 2 May. Pretty sure I ovulated on 8 August. When he called the hospital to make my scan appointment they told him it had to be on Tuesday as that's when I will be 6 weeks.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Nervous!!! I've been having some very light spotting since last evening. :( Most of it has been the light brown colour, but there was one bit (a bit smaller than a five pence) that was bright red. No more red since yesterday but still the pinky brown.... I didn't have any bleeding with my first and now I've already had what I think was implantation bleeding 4 days before AF was due and now this. I'm just worried that this is the beginning of it all going pear shaped. 

I know a few of you are having spotting too so I'm going to try to read back through and piece it together but the thread has zoomed up recently, hard to catch up!


----------



## Courtney917

I have a scan the same day as you!! I'm so nervous. I had one last week and they saw the gest and yolk sacs and I was measuring between 5 and 6 weeks. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Courtney917

BeccaMichelle said:


> Nervous!!! I've been having some very light spotting since last evening. :( Most of it has been the light brown colour, but there was one bit (a bit smaller than a five pence) that was bright red. No more red since yesterday but still the pinky brown.... I didn't have any bleeding with my first and now I've already had what I think was implantation bleeding 4 days before AF was due and now this. I'm just worried that this is the beginning of it all going pear shaped.
> 
> I know a few of you are having spotting too so I'm going to try to read back through and piece it together but the thread has zoomed up recently, hard to catch up!

I also had some spotting but doc said its probably from my cervix being irritated. Nothing major just a little pink once or twice. I never had bleeding with my other two so its very unnerving :wacko:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hopeful H said:


> Just been looking more into your lines and i would say that your probs earlier than you think... Id say the test you took at what you think was 4+2 i would easily say you were maybes more 3weeks and like 6 days. (just had a look at your ticker and due date, you have put 2nd, but that should mean that you are 5 weeks and 2 days today??? Im due the 1st and im 5weeks and 3day)?
> 
> I know you have probs used your LMP to give you your dates, but when using the LMP that means Ovulation occured on CD14, but we all know thats not for every woman!... If you ovulated later than the "Average" cd14, then you will be less days/weeks if you get me... Do you know your ovulation day at all??? if not what was your cycles like, i.e length etc?? this may hold more answers :)
> 
> When I told the doc the date of my last period (24 July) he told me my due date was 30 April but he will have based that on a 28 day cycle. I have 30 day cycles so that's a due date of 2 May. Pretty sure I ovulated on 8 August.Click to expand...

I ovulated on 8th of August and my due date is the 1st... :)


----------



## Ankha

Hi everyone, mind if I join in? Got my BFP last week at 12 dpo :happydance:
Think I'm due on 10th May :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi Ankha :)

I'm 10th of May too. :)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hello and welcome hunnie, ill add you to the front page shortly :)


----------



## pinktiara

Sorry I'm actually due may 11 miscalculated !


----------



## bump_mad

Ankha said:


> Hi everyone, mind if I join in? Got my BFP last week at 12 dpo :happydance:
> Think I'm due on 10th May :)




CupcakeBaby said:


> Hi Ankha :)
> 
> I'm 10th of May too. :)
> 
> Welcome!!!

im may 10th also :D


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

My due date should be 12th of may. So I'm sticking to that :D


----------



## TonyaG

BeccaMichelle said:


> Nervous!!! I've been having some very light spotting since last evening. :( Most of it has been the light brown colour, but there was one bit (a bit smaller than a five pence) that was bright red. No more red since yesterday but still the pinky brown.... I didn't have any bleeding with my first and now I've already had what I think was implantation bleeding 4 days before AF was due and now this. I'm just worried that this is the beginning of it all going pear shaped.
> 
> I know a few of you are having spotting too so I'm going to try to read back through and piece it together but the thread has zoomed up recently, hard to catch up!

Don't worry about the spotting, the nurse assured me thy many woman experience this, it is just your uterus changing. He said it's even ok to have period like cramps with it. 
My spotting has gone away. I know how nervous it can make you.


----------



## pinktiara

I had spotting with my first was freaking out took another two tests but dr said it was fine sent me for an early scan and all was well hes 3 in october :)


----------



## Ankha

bump_mad said:


> Ankha said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, mind if I join in? Got my BFP last week at 12 dpo :happydance:
> Think I'm due on 10th May :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CupcakeBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ankha :)
> 
> I'm 10th of May too. :)
> 
> Welcome!!!Click to expand...
> 
> im may 10th also :DClick to expand...

Thanks guys! It still hasn't sunk in properly - such an anti-climax when I went to the doctor's though, was expecting to make an appointment so the doctor could confirm, but instead I just got handed the Bounty pack, got asked when my LMP was and that was it! Is that normal? I know different areas work differently, but it's my first pregnancy so I have no idea what I'm doing!


----------



## kezziek

Big hugs BeccaMichelle i've heard of lots of women having spotting but it's probrably easier said than done trying not too worry. Are you getting checked out? 

Been so exhausted today too i think it must be a big growing day. I remember having days like that last time when i could barely function and i my little theory is they are babies big growing/development times. I had a lovely two hour nap this afternoon with my boys. Still feel like more though and my hearing keeps going funny like
i'm going to faint :-\

Hope you are all having lovely saturdays xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Ankha said:


> Thanks guys! It still hasn't sunk in properly - such an anti-climax when I went to the doctor's though, was expecting to make an appointment so the doctor could confirm, but instead I just got handed the Bounty pack, got asked when my LMP was and that was it! Is that normal? I know different areas work differently, but it's my first pregnancy so I have no idea what I'm doing!

Yes, it can be pretty underwheliming at the Dr, mine doesn't even want to see you, you just get a midwife appointment for 8 weeks. 

I'm hoping the later stages get a bit more exciting. :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

There dont tend to do alot, untill like 8+ weeks.. so its perfectly normal :)

AFM: urghhh all day ive felt SICK, sick to the point, that i feel like im slightly drunk and about to throw up!!! YUK yuk... i keep going dizzy also (ive never EVER had this before, so its all new to me).

I just went to make a cheese sandwhich (i LOVE cheese!!!, with my boys everything i ate had to have cheese on it and that love has continued lol)... and ive just Gagged at it!! :O not once but twice.. What the hell am i gonna eat lol?, i cant believe it, i never thought id see the day where i would gag at cheese :( so ive had toast and still feel sick!!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I had a KFC early & that seems to have settled my stomach a little. Got some ginger biscuits in though. Just in case haha. Never had anything like this with Josh


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Thanks girls. *hugs* don't know what I'd do without ya. Hearing other peoples stories and experiences helps get me out of my own head. I just don't know what to think at all. There was the tiny bit of spotting last night. A little this morning and then it got more red about an hour ago. It's still not heavy or anything, barely a discolouring of the panty liner, but you can tell when you wipe. :( I don't really have any cramps, just feeling a bit yuck ya know? I know I need to stop worrying about it, because at this point if it's going to happen it's going to happen and there's nothing I can do about it, but I CAN try to control all those stress hormones I might be throwing at the baby for no reason right? 

*kezziek* - the docs are closed for the weekend and it would cost over $150 to go to urgent care or the ER just for them to tell me there's nothing they can do. I'll call the OB Monday morning and see if they'd be willing to let me come in for some betas or an early scan or something.

I had a yeast infection during the 2ww that took forever to clear up and wasn't completely gone and then they gave me this cream to use, I only used it 3 times before the spotting started.... 

Really starting to wish I hadn't told my friend (she's the only one we've told so far- because she's about a month ahead of me) Less that I don't want to tell her if something goes wrong, but that I don't want her to have to feel bad for me for the rest of her pregnancy if something bad does happen. 

My mom is talking about visiting tonight - driving four hours to visit for a day. Maybe she instinctively knew I needed her? Gonna be quite a blow to have to tell her I'm pregnant but it could be going bad all at the same time. erm. That's not positive thinking... IT's GOING TO BE OKAY!!! *breathe*


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I was a little bit sicky feeling this morning for an hour or two. Nothing mega though. 

Had some little Organix gingerbread men which seemed to help. :) And they're cute!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

The cramps have really set in now. Had the same at 4-5 weeks last time so I'm not really worried as that baby had snuggled in to the lining well. 

I can't bend over for long without it starting and I get a cramp or two if I sneeze or do other fast movements. 

Snuckle in there little punkin!!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

welcome to the new ladies... ive added you to the front page :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

CupcakeBaby said:


> The cramps have really set in now. Had the same at 4-5 weeks last time so I'm not really worried as that baby had snuggled in to the lining well.
> 
> I can't bend over for long without it starting and I get a cramp or two if I sneeze or do other fast movements.
> 
> Snuckle in there little punkin!!!!

ive been experiencing the same, feels like ive pulled my stomach muscles. I got up the other day from sitting down and wow it hurt like mad for a few minutes then went... one night i rolled over in bed and OUCHHH lol... now ive got a cough and gotta hold my belly whilst i cough as it pulls.. Its weird!!


----------



## TTCBean

I was with some friends tonight and DH said that I've been really tired lately (had to leave early due to fatigue) and one of my friends asked if I was pregnant! I said "noooo"! I felt all nervous/excited and wanted to say YES!!! but I'm 5 weeks along and want to wait to say something. It'll be great telling her that I indeed was when she asked :) I'm going to wait until 12 weeks.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

TTCBean said:


> I was with some friends tonight and DH said that I've been really tired lately (had to leave early due to fatigue) and one of my friends asked if I was pregnant! I said "noooo"! I felt all nervous/excited and wanted to say YES!!! but I'm 5 weeks along and want to wait to say something. It'll be great telling her that I indeed was when she asked :) I'm going to wait until 12 weeks.

Good job not breaking! When faced with a direct question I would probably crumble every time! Here's hoping no one asks me!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Well done not saying!!

Luckily no one asked me outright last time. And if I was feeling rough I blamed it on my thyroid as people know I struggle with that. 

Hopefully I can use the same tactic!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I'm struggling to keep my pregnancy under wraps. My family lives a distance away so when I have spoken to my mum and sister I have to bite my tongue and it's sooo hard. Then I have work, I have told my direct boss already as I am now on light duties but trying to keep it secret on my worksite for much longer won't be easy as people will start to notice that I'm not doing all my duties with no explanation.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I know the feeling Foxy. 

Part of me thinks don't tell anyone this time until 16-20 weeks. 

But then when I M/C my parents were both heartbroken and I know this would make them sooo happy. 

Also at work on Friday we got a big delivery of boxes of paper and everyone was taking a box and carrying it up to the office. 

I just pretended like I didn't notice but I felt so guilty!!!


----------



## Ankha

I'm really struggling with deciding when to tell work. I know they'd probably be supportive, but I don't want everyone to know yet, especially as I haven't got my head round it all yet! I've got a desk job so no real worries about heavy lifting etc, but I sometimes help out in the lab (we burn bits of treated timber) and I don't know if I need to avoid this or not...any advice?


----------



## Hopeful H

Morning ladies, feeling really disheartened this morning. Did the last test I had in the house and its even lighter than yesterday's so I'm certain that something is wrong. I've attached a picture of the last 4 of the same test that I did on 5+2 weeks, 5+3, 5+4 and 5+5 (today). So sad.
 



Attached Files:







Answer 5+2, 5+3, 5+4, 5+5.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## CupcakeBaby

They're getting darker, you wally!

The line on the left is the test line. 

It's gotten so strong that it's stealing dye from the control line on the right, so the control is getting lighter.


----------



## Hopeful H

What??! I'm sure the instructions say that the control line is on the left, like all other tests. Its not the early response one, just the bog standard one.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

No, the first line your pee meets is the test then the one further away is the control. 

Look - here are my tests. Only today did my lines on the Answer test start to get remotely the same colour:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/7BCAB38A-E23F-401F-B08D-6F6EACB36146-24105-000031F969DCB2DA.jpg


----------



## Hopeful H

Are you 100% sure??! I've been so worried, I just burst into tears! I always thought it was the other way round!! I think I love you!!


----------



## Hopeful H

Just had a look at the box, no wonder I was so confused! One picture shows the control line on the left (but the test has been turned around) and one shows it on the right. That's ridiculous!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hopeful the test line is deffo on the left hunnie!!!... you are very very pregnant!!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Haha. Glad its all sorted sweetie!!

I can't wait until my test line gets that dark. :)

Congratulations, your baby has definitely snuggled in well. :)

Xxxxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning Ladies :wave:

Feeling abit better today... still feel nauseous though ahhaha

Hows everyone doing?


----------



## Hopeful H

I can't believe what an idiot I am! I'm so relieved...thank you girls!!! Hopefully he/she is so snuggled in that I'll see a heartbeat on Tuesday.xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I wish i knew when my scan was :(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I am dizzy and nauseous this morning. Blergh but Yay! Lol. 

Other than that I'm ok. 

DH rubbed my belly for the first time this morning. 

Felt a little odd at first as we got so used to doing it last time. 

But it made me feel really like it was real for the first time and was lovely. :) 

I can't believe I feel sick already at 4 weeks!!! Now I'm scared what it's going to be like at 6 or 8! I have to travel for 10 hours by boat and plane! Uh oh!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ive never had sickness/nausea in any of my pregnancies... so this is all new to me and its weird lol

are you also getting a earlier scan due to MC??


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I don't know yet. I've not seen a Dr or anything so not discussed it. 

Blood test tomorrow (has been scheduled for ages as I have them every 2 months) so I'll make and appt or Thursday to discuss the results and will tell the Dr then. 

I had a bit of nausea last time but never worse than it is right now. And that wasn't until 6 weeks.


----------



## Jinbean

Morning ladies!

I had the most vivid dream last night/this morning. I dreamt that I had arrived at my parent house (without my OH) and then proceeded to give birth in my car??! I then walked in to my parents house with a little baby girl! Very strange! Anyone else had any baby related dreams recently?

J xx


----------



## sarahuk

TTCBean said:


> I was with some friends tonight and DH said that I've been really tired lately (had to leave early due to fatigue) and one of my friends asked if I was pregnant! I said "noooo"! I felt all nervous/excited and wanted to say YES!!! but I'm 5 weeks along and want to wait to say something. It'll be great telling her that I indeed was when she asked :) I'm going to wait until 12 weeks.

I had that with my hairdresser lol. She asked me if I was planning to start a family soon and id literally just found out the day before. I was sitting there staring back at her with my mouth open trying to will my brain to respond to the question but I didnt know what to say. She just whispered congrats in my ear with a knowing smile..was so embaressed lol :D x


----------



## Ankha

No baby related dreams yet, but definitely feeling sick (although it's held off so far today!). I hated the sickness at first (it started at about 10dpo which is what made me test) but now I feel kinda reassured by it, cuz im assuming it means the hormones are still there so everything is ok!


----------



## sarahuk

Hopeful H said:


> What??! I'm sure the instructions say that the control line is on the left, like all other tests. Its not the early response one, just the bog standard one.

Lol honey!! I was just looking at the pics and getting confused about why you were so panicked :D

The test line is opretty much always on the left, control on the right :D

Your tests are darkening! Time to relax!


----------



## sarahuk

I wish I had the sickness  I just have the major fatigue atm. I wake up after a good length sleep as exhausted as i was when i went to bed!!


----------



## jtink28

crazy, crazy dream last night night that the world was being attacked by aliens. i have never have dreams this wild or vivid!!

5 weeks today!!!:dance:


----------



## Courtney917

Hopeful H said:


> I can't believe what an idiot I am! I'm so relieved...thank you girls!!! Hopefully he/she is so snuggled in that I'll see a heartbeat on Tuesday.xx

Your lines look amazing!! Lol glad everyone clarified for you!!! Let us know your scan results Tuesday! Mine is at 1230, ill be sure to post


----------



## Courtney917

Hopeful H said:


> I can't believe what an idiot I am! I'm so relieved...thank you girls!!! Hopefully he/she is so snuggled in that I'll see a heartbeat on Tuesday.xx

Your lines look amazing!! Lol glad everyone clarified for you!!! Let us know your scan results Tuesday! Mine is at 1230, ill be sure to post


----------



## sarahuk

jtink28 said:


> crazy, crazy dream last night night that the world was being attacked by aliens. i have never have dreams this wild or vivid!!
> 
> 5 weeks today!!!:dance:

Happy 5wks!

LOL at the dream! Its crazy isnt it the dreams we have. I had one last night that 1000 baby snails were catapulted onto my face and they stuck on me like leeches and couldnt get them off.

The joys of changing hormones and stuff! x


----------



## TonyaG

Sorry to hear some of you are feeling sick already, hopefully it doesn't last too long.
Good luck at your scans I can't wait until Friday when I have mine.

Luckily I have not been too tired. I work 2 jobs and have no time to be tired! Has anyone heard how much is safe to lift during pregnancy? One of my jobs has some lifting involved.


----------



## Babies123

Im pretty sure I tricked some family and friends yesterday!! lol. My family had a big Labor Day weekend party during the day yesterday and I held a drink in my hand the whole time - sometimes even pretending to take a sip. I was spilling out my drinks in the bathroom sink and not one person looked like they had any clue! It was actually alot more fun than I thought . I cant wait until I tell everyone I was pregnant and fake drinking...and they all fell for it.
I hardly have any cramps anymore and i really feel 100% normal! Its so strange to think of all the stuff that is going on inside of me right now and i dont feel anything at all really.


----------



## sarahuk

Give it a few more days and that might change hehe :D I only startedf to feel it heavy yesterday at 4wks5d. The fatigue hit me like a bus ;) x


----------



## Sass827

I'm confused about lifting things as well. I read don't lift more than 25lbs, but then read further and it said it was just for third trimester because it was worried about your balance being off from your weight shifting to the front. The main concern was losing your balance and falling down. 
But I have heard from other women not to lift heavy stuff early. I just can't seem to find any back up. :-/


----------



## Sass827

So here's my question of the day: have any of you checked out the Chinese gender predictor charts? For those of you that already have kiddos, was it accurate for you? If you haven't seen it, you can search for it on google.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sass827 said:


> So here's my question of the day: have any of you checked out the Chinese gender predictor charts? For those of you that already have kiddos, was it accurate for you? If you haven't seen it, you can search for it on google.

Yup - I'm predicted a boy. But, I looked up my friend's kiddo who was born last April, and she was predicted a girl, but had a boy. Personally, I don't have much faith in it - but it's fun to see what it says :)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I used the gender predictor this time & it said girl :happydance: 

But last time, Cos I was confused about when conception was I wasn't sure if I was 19 or 20 & it said girl for 19 & boy for 20. & I had a boy, so I dunno. 

Just have to wait & see. My symptoms have disappeared pretty much today. But I felt very sick for a few days which I didn't with my boy. 

I've just told my mom I'm expecting again & she has gone bananas. Gee thanks for the support mom(!)


----------



## waiting2012

Hope everyone is doing good! Seems that way:) 
As for me- went school clothes shopping for the kids.. I definitely can't go like before.. my hips and back were aching so bad by the time we got home yesterday.. and when we went to eat dinner I was sooo hungry but ubber bloated halfway through eating... lol again today, ate lunch at our church potluck and halfway through it felt like I ate a bowling ball...very bloated stomach and it's got a hard spot from it below my boobs.. Jason was giving me hell about it too..lol.. I am a big girl and this is how it was with our daughter.. I imagine this I'd a girl and like with our daughter, I'll be HUGE:rofl:


----------



## aknqtpie

Sass827 said:


> So here's my question of the day: have any of you checked out the Chinese gender predictor charts? For those of you that already have kiddos, was it accurate for you? If you haven't seen it, you can search for it on google.

I did one that said boy ... then I found another that said girl.. lol


----------



## luluamcr

Sass827 said:


> So here's my question of the day: have any of you checked out the Chinese gender predictor charts? For those of you that already have kiddos, was it accurate for you? If you haven't seen it, you can search for it on google.

UhOh! Just did for mine and previous two said girls and they were and this one says it's a girl too!! Hubby going to be miffed if he doesn't get a boy! :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

jtink28 said:


> crazy, crazy dream last night night that the world was being attacked by aliens. i have never have dreams this wild or vivid!!
> 
> 5 weeks today!!!:dance:

Yayyy happy 5 weeks :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sass827 said:


> So here's my question of the day: have any of you checked out the Chinese gender predictor charts? For those of you that already have kiddos, was it accurate for you? If you haven't seen it, you can search for it on google.

There seems to be alot of calenders that give different genders for the same dates :/ lol

The one on countdowntopregnancy.com is correct for my youngest son, but it doesnt go that far back for my oldest... With that calendar im predicted a Boy x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

BrokenfoREVer said:


> I used the gender predictor this time & it said girl :happydance:
> 
> But last time, Cos I was confused about when conception was I wasn't sure if I was 19 or 20 & it said girl for 19 & boy for 20. & I had a boy, so I dunno.
> 
> Just have to wait & see. My symptoms have disappeared pretty much today. But I felt very sick for a few days which I didn't with my boy.
> 
> I've just told my mom I'm expecting again & she has gone bananas. Gee thanks for the support mom(!)


Awwww Hunnie, im sure she will come round :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

waiting2012 said:


> Hope everyone is doing good! Seems that way:)
> As for me- went school clothes shopping for the kids.. I definitely can't go like before.. my hips and back were aching so bad by the time we got home yesterday.. and when we went to eat dinner I was sooo hungry but ubber bloated halfway through eating... lol again today, ate lunch at our church potluck and halfway through it felt like I ate a bowling ball...very bloated stomach and it's got a hard spot from it below my boobs.. Jason was giving me hell about it too..lol.. I am a big girl and this is how it was with our daughter.. I imagine this I'd a girl and like with our daughter, I'll be HUGE:rofl:

Im the exact same, i cant cram in what i use too... so instead im having to just eat little but often :thumbup:...

Today i was ok with the whole nausea thing, but as the day has got on, im feeling it even more so :sick: Ive never ever felt any type of sickness/nausea with any of my pregnancies!... so im wondering if this time its a little madam?


----------



## kezziek

Hi ladies,

All the chinese gender predictor things i've tried say boy no.3 for me. They were right with my first but some predicted girl for my second. I tried the baking soda test too and it fizzed gently so I believe thats meant to be boy too. All the dreams I have are that we have three boys too so i know i need to probrably get used to the idea lol  

BeccaMichelle how are you today? Has the spotting settled? I forgot you would have to pay to be seen, I think I really just take our NHS here for granted sometimes.

xxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

oh kezzie i tried the bicarbonate of soda test the other day and it didnt fizz at all... apparently means girl??

I suppose we will know in like 14-15 weeks lol


----------



## poppy13

WOW! The fatigue really is intense! 5weeks and 4 days...and counting!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

poppy im with you on that... BLURGHHHH


----------



## kezziek

That is true Babee I kinda wish I could know now so I could enjoy the ultrasound if I was prepared, I'm just worried I will see a little willy and cry. Even though I really want this baby whether it's a boy or girl I just never quite imagined myself with three boys and Ive got to get my head round that and toughen up to deal with my family and friends comments. He will be loved soo much don't get me wrong and I've already picked out a name for him.Hope your sickness means pink! Be exciting when we all finally find out  xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive got 2 boys also... and so the questions have always been "awww are you wanting a girl next time??"... "are yous gonna keep going till yous get a Girl?" Lol... id be quite happy with 3 boys, boys are very loving, every little girl in my family are little witches haha... not sure if its just the way there have been brought up or what, but oooo it scares me haha...

Im use to boys, cars, rough and tumble lol.. i wouldnt have a clue what to do with a girl lol

But it would be nice to have a girl, as this will be my last baby, so it would be nice to have pink things, dollies and also not feel sooo outnumbered! lol

Ive got a feeling this is a girly, but i also felt i was having a girl and got 2 boys hahah


----------



## deray

Sass827 said:


> So here's my question of the day: have any of you checked out the Chinese gender predictor charts? For those of you that already have kiddos, was it accurate for you? If you haven't seen it, you can search for it on google.

 Im predicted a girl, I really hope this is right would love a gi but will be fine either way


----------



## Babee_Bugs

im gonna hunt some Gender predictor sites down and see what they give me lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com = BOY
https://www.babycenter.com = GIRL
https://www.fortunebaby.com/chinesegenderpredictionchart.html = BOY
https://www.parenting.com/chinese-gender-predictor/start = GIRL
https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/PredictSex.htm = GIRL
https://www.baby2see.com/gender/prediction.html = BOY
https://www.ivillage.com = GIRL



Hmmmmmmmmm there all say different lol


----------



## stuckinoki

Yay!!!!

Can I join you ladies? :mrgreen:


----------



## jtink28

yay stucki!!! :)

so glad you could join us!!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm grinning like the village idiot right now :mrgreen:

Going by FF, I'm due May 12, 2o13

Holy cow, I've got a great feeling about that date!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Babee_Bugs said:


> https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com = BOY
> https://www.babycenter.com = GIRL
> https://www.fortunebaby.com/chinesegenderpredictionchart.html = BOY
> https://www.parenting.com/chinese-gender-predictor/start = GIRL
> https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/PredictSex.htm = GIRL
> https://www.baby2see.com/gender/prediction.html = BOY
> https://www.ivillage.com = GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm there all say different lol

I just did 4 different ones and they all said GIRL.

OOOOOO! I hope so :D


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hahaha stucki your here... ive literally just this second said in your thread to come join us... woop woop,, Park your bum lady, your not going nowhere!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Stucki ive added you to the front page chick :thumbup:


----------



## stuckinoki

I sure stinking hope not! I want to be fat, bloated, vomity, pimpley and plain miserable for the next 8 months of my life!

I want to eat ice cream with ketchup, stomp and yell at DH, snore and struggle to sleep, and I just can't wait to hold my husband's child in my arms.

Ahhhh. Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm the 15th, not the 12th dear :happydance:

Thank you!!!


----------



## TTCBean

sarahuk said:


> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> I was with some friends tonight and DH said that I've been really tired lately (had to leave early due to fatigue) and one of my friends asked if I was pregnant! I said "noooo"! I felt all nervous/excited and wanted to say YES!!! but I'm 5 weeks along and want to wait to say something. It'll be great telling her that I indeed was when she asked :) I'm going to wait until 12 weeks.
> 
> I had that with my hairdresser lol. She asked me if I was planning to start a family soon and id literally just found out the day before. I was sitting there staring back at her with my mouth open trying to will my brain to respond to the question but I didnt know what to say. She just whispered congrats in my ear with a knowing smile..was so embaressed lol :D xClick to expand...

That's too funny that should could tell by your lack of response! My friend actually said "You probably want to tell your Mom first!" hahaha, I didn't say anything but instead smiled really big! So funny that she could tell I was indeed pregnant. Maybe it was because I kept rubbing my tummy all night? LOL Ahhh I am so excited to tell everyone! :happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ive changed it, i could of sworn you said 12th :s lol


----------



## stuckinoki

Babee_Bugs said:


> ive changed it, i could of sworn you said 12th :s lol

I did type 12th!!!!! LOL. Sorry! I meant 15th!

Darn Brain!


----------



## jtink28

stuckinoki said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> ive changed it, i could of sworn you said 12th :s lol
> 
> I did type 12th!!!!! LOL. Sorry! I meant 15th!
> 
> Darn Brain!Click to expand...

hehe, i'm only 5 weeks, but i'm already claiming pregnancy brain with my poor DH :) hehee.

has anyone else been super hormonal? i cried on the expressway yesterday when i was 25 cents short for my toll. like, big ugly tears cry. my husband just sat there, stunned. i had to laugh about it later when i thought about it!!:haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

jtink28 said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> ive changed it, i could of sworn you said 12th :s lol
> 
> I did type 12th!!!!! LOL. Sorry! I meant 15th!
> 
> Darn Brain!Click to expand...
> 
> hehe, i'm only 5 weeks, but i'm already claiming pregnancy brain with my poor DH :) hehee.
> 
> has anyone else been super hormonal? i cried on the expressway yesterday when i was 25 cents short for my toll. like, big ugly tears cry. my husband just sat there, stunned. i had to laugh about it later when i thought about it!!:haha:Click to expand...

Oh no! The last time I was pregnant I cried every time I heard country music!

This time I haven't had any symptoms other than my face being so greasy I'm starting to fear I'm going to have to go through puberty again!


----------



## TTCBean

jtink28 said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> ive changed it, i could of sworn you said 12th :s lol
> 
> I did type 12th!!!!! LOL. Sorry! I meant 15th!
> 
> Darn Brain!Click to expand...
> 
> hehe, i'm only 5 weeks, but i'm already claiming pregnancy brain with my poor DH :) hehee.
> 
> has anyone else been super hormonal? i cried on the expressway yesterday when i was 25 cents short for my toll. like, big ugly tears cry. my husband just sat there, stunned. i had to laugh about it later when i thought about it!!:haha:Click to expand...


Super hormonal! Yesterday I watched a documentary about babies and in the first scene there was the cutest baby ever sitting on a stage with bright lights shining on it and it was bawling it's eyes out. I ended up crying my head off, my heart ached and felt like I wanted to just grab the baby and comfort it, LOL. After that scene and I realised I was crying like a fool I laughed so much with DH! I usually don't cry AT ALL.

I also cried because my DH went to his office to work in the evening hours, hahaha. It usually doesn't bother me but I was like "omg! I'm all alone!" and started to cry.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Hi girls, really bad day here. Spotting turned into actual bleeding this morning and by this evening... well I'm pretty sure the worst has happened. It was kinda traumatic so I'll spare you the details. My head is taking it just fine but my heart is crazy. :sad1: Fine one second, eyes leaking the next. I just don't know what to think/feel. Talked to the doctor and I'm going in Tuesday morning for confirmation.


Here's wishing all you ladies a very wonderful and healthy 9 months!! :hugs:


----------



## Harley Quinn

Becca, I'm so sorry. :( 

I'm super excited to find out that I'm pregnant (don't know exact due date yet; I'm almost 100% certain it will be May), but I'm still very cautious about all of it too. I know there is a lot that can go wrong. I'm trying to stay realistically optimistic. :)

I'm calling to make my first doctor appointment on Tuesday, so I'll let you all know when I find out my due date. Excited to have some bump buddies!


----------



## pinktiara

Same here calling the dr on Tuesday woo


----------



## pinktiara

jtink28 said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> ive changed it, i could of sworn you said 12th :s lol
> 
> I did type 12th!!!!! LOL. Sorry! I meant 15th!
> 
> Darn Brain!Click to expand...
> 
> hehe, i'm only 5 weeks, but i'm already claiming pregnancy brain with my poor DH :) hehee.
> 
> has anyone else been super hormonal? i cried on the expressway yesterday when i was 25 cents short for my toll. like, big ugly tears cry. my husband just sat there, stunned. i had to laugh about it later when i thought about it!!:haha:Click to expand...

Ugh yes same here everything makes me either super angry or super sad lol


----------



## kezziek

BeccaMichelle I'm so sorry :-( :-( :-( im so gutted to hear that. Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

So sorry for you Becca. Xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So so sorry Becca :hugs: 

I'm off to the doctors this morning to get it confirmed also going to speak to him about an early scan x


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Becca im am soooo sorry hun... big hugs xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

BeccaMichelle said:


> Hi girls, really bad day here. Spotting turned into actual bleeding this morning and by this evening... well I'm pretty sure the worst has happened. It was kinda traumatic so I'll spare you the details. My head is taking it just fine but my heart is crazy. :sad1: Fine one second, eyes leaking the next. I just don't know what to think/feel. Talked to the doctor and I'm going in Tuesday morning for confirmation.
> 
> 
> Here's wishing all you ladies a very wonderful and healthy 9 months!! :hugs:

Awwww hunnie im sooo sorry :hugs: keep us all posted... Were all here if you want to talk, scream, rant anything :hugs: x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning Ladies...

Had an awful night!... couldnt sleep due to a stupid cough :(

I rang the midwifes today to find out that my midwife isnt back till wednesday, so i will have to ring her back then and find out whats what regarding my scan :(... Bloody typical im always left wondering :/


----------



## Hann12

Hi ladies - hope you don't mind another person joining? I just got my BFP this morning - so DD 17th May! Very excited because I have had low progesterone and didn't think it would happen, but been taking natural progesterone cream and got BFP for the first time taking it! Just really hoping my progesterone levels are high enough to keep the pregnancy. I have an appointment with a fertility consultant this afternoon so hoping they'll do a blood test to confirm pregnancy and to check my progesterone levels. FX all will be fine!
Looking forward to reading up on everyones stories and seeing how pregnancies are progressing! :)


----------



## luluamcr

Becca I'm so sorry to hear your news! Big hugs!

Horrible few days ahead for us... we mc at 6wk5d last time and that hits us on Wednesday this week.... just keep our fingers crossed we get by!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hiya Hann12 and welcome i shall add you to the front of the page x


----------



## lpjkp

Morning ladies, hope you're all well! 

*Becca:* I'm so so sorry to hear your news...thinking of you in your difficult time, and I hope you have the strength and courage to try again...I have every faith that rainbow baby is just around the corner xx

I've attached a piccie of my tests (Just for your amusement to tide you over!)...all FRER apart from the bottom two, which are normal first response with sensitivity of 100...I'm guessing because I've got a dark line on those, my pregnancy is so far ok? I'm still getting 2-3 on my CBD, but I'm trying not to stress out about that because I ovulated slightly later this month so my dates may be a bit out?

SYMPTOMS SO FAR: Fatigue, sore boobs (One day not so sore, next day they kill!), bloatedness, constipation followed by the opposite day in/day out! No morning sickness, but feel slightly queasy when I'm eating certain foods

Got my first doctors appointment this evening at 6:30pm to confirm my pregnancy and hopefully get the ball rolling in terms of widwife etc, and got my early scan booked for the 19th September at 4pm, so fingers crossed everything goes ok till then!

I feel like I'm constantly trying to convince myself everything is always going to be ok since the mc last time...I guess because of my tests, no cramping and no spotting/bleeding since last AF, I should be breathing a sigh of relief that everything so far is ok? Do you think the doctors will be able to ease my concerns that everything is as it should be?x


----------



## lpjkp

Forgot to add piccie
 



Attached Files:







WP_000233.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Lovely lines :) Congrats sweetie.


----------



## sarahuk

TTCBean said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> I was with some friends tonight and DH said that I've been really tired lately (had to leave early due to fatigue) and one of my friends asked if I was pregnant! I said "noooo"! I felt all nervous/excited and wanted to say YES!!! but I'm 5 weeks along and want to wait to say something. It'll be great telling her that I indeed was when she asked :) I'm going to wait until 12 weeks.
> 
> I had that with my hairdresser lol. She asked me if I was planning to start a family soon and id literally just found out the day before. I was sitting there staring back at her with my mouth open trying to will my brain to respond to the question but I didnt know what to say. She just whispered congrats in my ear with a knowing smile..was so embaressed lol :D xClick to expand...
> 
> That's too funny that should could tell by your lack of response! My friend actually said "You probably want to tell your Mom first!" hahaha, I didn't say anything but instead smiled really big! So funny that she could tell I was indeed pregnant. Maybe it was because I kept rubbing my tummy all night? LOL Ahhh I am so excited to tell everyone! :happydance:Click to expand...

And happy 5wk, Appleseed day to us!! YAY!!!

Haha I reckon that belly rubbing might have given it away :D I did catch myself doing it this morning though too to be fair :) x


----------



## sarahuk

jtink28 said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> ive changed it, i could of sworn you said 12th :s lol
> 
> I did type 12th!!!!! LOL. Sorry! I meant 15th!
> 
> Darn Brain!Click to expand...
> 
> hehe, i'm only 5 weeks, but i'm already claiming pregnancy brain with my poor DH :) hehee.
> 
> has anyone else been super hormonal? i cried on the expressway yesterday when i was 25 cents short for my toll. like, big ugly tears cry. my husband just sat there, stunned. i had to laugh about it later when i thought about it!!:haha:Click to expand...

Ive been crying at everything on tv yesterday. I had to take to reading instead lol x


----------



## sarahuk

BeccaMichelle said:


> Hi girls, really bad day here. Spotting turned into actual bleeding this morning and by this evening... well I'm pretty sure the worst has happened. It was kinda traumatic so I'll spare you the details. My head is taking it just fine but my heart is crazy. :sad1: Fine one second, eyes leaking the next. I just don't know what to think/feel. Talked to the doctor and I'm going in Tuesday morning for confirmation.
> 
> 
> Here's wishing all you ladies a very wonderful and healthy 9 months!! :hugs:

Oh no honey :(( I have my fingers and toes crossed that you are just having some pregnancy bleeding hun and that things are ok when you see the doc :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

luluamcr said:


> Becca I'm so sorry to hear your news! Big hugs!
> 
> Horrible few days ahead for us... we mc at 6wk5d last time and that hits us on Wednesday this week.... just keep our fingers crossed we get by!

You will get by! :hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm so sorry Becca :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

lpjkp said:


> Morning ladies, hope you're all well!
> 
> *Becca:* I'm so so sorry to hear your news...thinking of you in your difficult time, and I hope you have the strength and courage to try again...I have every faith that rainbow baby is just around the corner xx
> 
> I've attached a piccie of my tests (Just for your amusement to tide you over!)...all FRER apart from the bottom two, which are normal first response with sensitivity of 100...I'm guessing because I've got a dark line on those, my pregnancy is so far ok? I'm still getting 2-3 on my CBD, but I'm trying not to stress out about that because I ovulated slightly later this month so my dates may be a bit out?
> 
> SYMPTOMS SO FAR: Fatigue, sore boobs (One day not so sore, next day they kill!), bloatedness, constipation followed by the opposite day in/day out! No morning sickness, but feel slightly queasy when I'm eating certain foods
> 
> Got my first doctors appointment this evening at 6:30pm to confirm my pregnancy and hopefully get the ball rolling in terms of widwife etc, and got my early scan booked for the 19th September at 4pm, so fingers crossed everything goes ok till then!
> 
> I feel like I'm constantly trying to convince myself everything is always going to be ok since the mc last time...I guess because of my tests, no cramping and no spotting/bleeding since last AF, I should be breathing a sigh of relief that everything so far is ok? Do you think the doctors will be able to ease my concerns that everything is as it should be?x

You know im the same as you. Ive been comparing my situation now to the cycle I had the ectopic and have been telling myself as that i have a different ballgame going on this time its ok.

I reckon it is though fine for us to breath a sigh of relief. Every pregnancy is different so what happened to us then was then and this is now. Different circumstances and different pregnancy...these will be fine! x


----------



## stuckinoki

lpjkp said:


> Forgot to add piccie

Those lines look awesome! Much darker than anything I've gotten.

Also remember that each test has a little more, a little less dye and you pee could be a little more or a little less hydrated. 

But I'm the same way, I pee on everything [like a dog] and then sit and stare and analyze each and every little stick until I'm convinced that I'm losing it or it's sticking.

The test line looks darker than the control line in some of those! I think they look great.


----------



## Sass827

Fx for you becca. I hope it turns out ok. I'm so sorry you have to deal with this. 
My super strange dream last night was that I had my baby and. We were hanging out with the "real housewives of new jersey" in Belguim, aka totally inappropriate place to bring a baby. so odd!
So apparently for these Chinese predictors, you need you Chinese age and your Chinese month of conception in which I'm apparently 32 and conceived in December. Lol - I'm 30 and conceived in august. But I like it bc when I put in 32 and December, I get a boy! Which we all know I really need. I hope everyone feels great today! Happy labor day!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Those Chinese gender predictors are cool, but I found like six different ones online. Half of them said boy, half of them said girl (regardless of whether they corrected for the lunar calendar or not). They all looked so different!


----------



## Ankha

Harley Quinn said:


> Those Chinese gender predictors are cool, but I found like six different ones online. Half of them said boy, half of them said girl (regardless of whether they corrected for the lunar calendar or not). They all looked so different!

Maybe it's twins and you're having one of each lol!:winkwink:


----------



## Courtney917

Ugh had one spot of pink last night when I wiped. Nothing since then. I'm so nervous. The same thing happened 2 days ago. It's only once and never comes back. I hope this isn't the beginning of the end.


----------



## Hann12

Just catching up with this thread after only joining today. 

Becca - I hope its not a m/c - I have heard that some women do actually bleed in pregnancy so I hope that its just that. FX and thinking of you.

lpjkp - great lines on the preg tests! I've only done a few IC's but tomorrow I'm doing a CB digi, I'm only 10dpo so its early days still. Still getting a bit of implantation cm.

I loved the chinese predictors when I was expecting my DD - they all said girl for me and thats what I had! I'm not even looking at them until I see the words 'pregnant' tomorrow. At least thats what I hope i'll see! 
I saw a fertility consultant today and he wants to scan me in 2 weeks so have that all booked in. Also been given progesterone supplements.
Just hoping its a sticky bean!


----------



## Hann12

Courtney917 said:


> Ugh had one spot of pink last night when I wiped. Nothing since then. I'm so nervous. The same thing happened 2 days ago. It's only once and never comes back. I hope this isn't the beginning of the end.

Could just be the Egg bedding further into your uterus. I've had browny cm a bit today - but IB only yesterday so assume its all implantation related. Mine comes after a load of cramping. Its horrible because it feels like AF is about to start! I think thats normal though...


----------



## Courtney917

It's so nerve stacking. Could it be implantation even though I'm close to 6 weeks?


----------



## jtink28

so i promise, i'm not testing anymore....:blush:
i just wanted to see the test line darker than the control....i am silly.
i haven't tested in a week..for a poas addict, i really held out!

i don't have any m/s yet - my boobs hurt like crazy, and i'm tired, that's all. but seeing that super dark line made me think, hey, maybe i do have a baby in there somewhere... :)
 



Attached Files:







20120903_132532.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jtink28

becca, i really hope it wasn't a m/c. i am keeping my fx for you, and thinking of you, love.

courtney, i've heard that spotting in the first trimester can be totally normal. i guess it happens all the time - my bff had spotting all through her pregnancy, and has a healthy 2 year old! i'm sure it's nothing!!!


----------



## lpjkp

So I've come back from my doctor appointment feeling really sad...my doctor, to be honest, was a complete douchebag and seemed to go out of his way to make me feel less reassured and like the pregnancy will fail...he said:

-He didn't confirm my pregnancy/ask how I'd tested/when I'd tested

-He told me 25% of all pregnancies end in miscarriage, so It's still a likely possibility even though I've not had cramping/bleeding etc

-He doesn't really care that I had the mc before ("Every pregnancy is different"-err, tell that to the many women with recurrent mcs) so won't be doing anything to reassure me

-Not to bother going for the early private scan because "The rays damage the cells and make you miscarry the baby" and it's not worth it anyway because all I'll see is a "dot"

-That my pregnancy is not likely to go well because, even though I've got all "secondary symptoms" (I.e. sore boobs, fatigue) only morning sickness and vomiting tells you the pregnancy will be ok

-I won't get to see the midwife to book in until at least 10 weeks

-I shouldn't be offered any early scans etc "because you're only 22"

I've been left feeling a little upset, like this pregnancy will be doomed and I'm only just starting :( I could cry and wish I'd never gone, because at least I was happily pregnant before it...now I just feel like a ticking timebomb...


----------



## jtink28

lpjkp said:


> So I've come back from my doctor appointment feeling really sad...my doctor, to be honest, was a complete douchebag and seemed to go out of his way to make me feel less reassured and like the pregnancy will fail...he said:
> 
> -He didn't confirm my pregnancy/ask how I'd tested/when I'd tested
> 
> -He told me 25% of all pregnancies end in miscarriage, so It's still a likely possibility even though I've not had cramping/bleeding etc
> 
> -He doesn't really care that I had the mc before ("Every pregnancy is different"-err, tell that to the many women with recurrent mcs) so won't be doing anything to reassure me
> 
> -Not to bother going for the early private scan because "The rays damage the cells and make you miscarry the baby" and it's not worth it anyway because all I'll see is a "dot"
> 
> -That my pregnancy is not likely to go well because, even though I've got all "secondary symptoms" (I.e. sore boobs, fatigue) only morning sickness and vomiting tells you the pregnancy will be ok
> 
> -I won't get to see the midwife to book in until at least 10 weeks
> 
> -I shouldn't be offered any early scans etc "because you're only 22"
> 
> I've been left feeling a little upset, like this pregnancy will be doomed and I'm only just starting :( I could cry and wish I'd never gone, because at least I was happily pregnant before it...now I just feel like a ticking timebomb...

DO NOT go back to that doctor. your pregnancy is not going to fail, love!! 
i don't have morning sickness yet, either. my mom didn't get it until she was 8 weeks along, and she has 5 healthy children. 
WHAT A JERK!!! get a new doctor asap!!!


----------



## jtink28

also remember - if 25% of pregnancies end in miscarriages, then 75% end in healthy babies!!! i like 75% way more!!!! 
that doc is a negative nancy, and will only make you stressed/upset throughout your pregnancy. get a new one!!!!:hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

I definitely think I'm going to...does it matter if I change now he's referred me to the midwife? 

I guess baby's reassuring me for now because I'm sat here feeling a little down and he/she is saying "I'm still here" in the unconventional way of giving me stabbing pains in my boobs lol...I guess I'll have to trust mother nature and definitely see the whole glass half full scenario...I have no reason to believe that I won't be ok, so I WILL BE HOLDING THAT BABY IN MAY.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

That doctor sounds terrible!! :(

Poor you. Definitely don't go back to see him sweetie. 

Please don't let some mean, miserable ******* make you feel upset. Xxxx

You've more chance of having a healthy pregnancy than a miscarriage. Xxxx


----------



## Hann12

That Dr is awful - you are fine - you know your body better! 
Plus the 25% miscarriages - a lot of that are the chemical ones that don't implant. To be fair though my fertility consultant made me worry too - I think they are made to make you worry! I just decided to eat well (while I can), do light exercise and trust my body that it can do this. Thats all we can really do. FX we are all okay!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG stay completely away from that doctor!!!! he doesnt know what the hell hes talking about.

Yes some pregnancies end early etc but there is plenty that dont..

Not every woman gets morning sickness, i never did with my boys and there 5 and 7 years old!!!

If you got a scan at 6 weeks, that should technically pick up a heartbeat..

With regards to scans, WTF... there is no scientific research to suggest that a scan causes harm or not... but i would see the benefits of having a scan out weighing anything negative!

Your age has nothing to do with anything.... what a complete and utter TWAT he is...

Booking in appointment sounds about right though, so thats maybes the one and only thing he said thats actually true...

If your not happy always seek second oppinion


----------



## Babee_Bugs

evening ladies, ive had a rubbish day today.... most of the day ive had a horrible dull pain in my lower abdomen on the righthandside roughly where ovary is...

So knicker watching has been my number one priority... No idea what the hell that was, as it seems to of died down now... i shall be mentioning it to my midwife on wednesday!


----------



## stuckinoki

Omg. I would have asked to see his practice license. The doctor sounds like an idiot. 

You're not doomed love.

Chin up, find a new doctor, and I'd you see that one on the street, step on his balls.






lpjkp said:


> So I've come back from my doctor appointment feeling really sad...my doctor, to be honest, was a complete douchebag and seemed to go out of his way to make me feel less reassured and like the pregnancy will fail...he said:
> 
> -He didn't confirm my pregnancy/ask how I'd tested/when I'd tested
> 
> -He told me 25% of all pregnancies end in miscarriage, so It's still a likely possibility even though I've not had cramping/bleeding etc
> 
> -He doesn't really care that I had the mc before ("Every pregnancy is different"-err, tell that to the many women with recurrent mcs) so won't be doing anything to reassure me
> 
> -Not to bother going for the early private scan because "The rays damage the cells and make you miscarry the baby" and it's not worth it anyway because all I'll see is a "dot"
> 
> -That my pregnancy is not likely to go well because, even though I've got all "secondary symptoms" (I.e. sore boobs, fatigue) only morning sickness and vomiting tells you the pregnancy will be ok
> 
> -I won't get to see the midwife to book in until at least 10 weeks
> 
> -I shouldn't be offered any early scans etc "because you're only 22"
> 
> I've been left feeling a little upset, like this pregnancy will be doomed and I'm only just starting :( I could cry and wish I'd never gone, because at least I was happily pregnant before it...now I just feel like a ticking timebomb...


----------



## pinktiara

lpjkp said:


> So I've come back from my doctor appointment feeling really sad...my doctor, to be honest, was a complete douchebag and seemed to go out of his way to make me feel less reassured and like the pregnancy will fail...he said:
> 
> -He didn't confirm my pregnancy/ask how I'd tested/when I'd tested
> 
> -He told me 25% of all pregnancies end in miscarriage, so It's still a likely possibility even though I've not had cramping/bleeding etc
> 
> -He doesn't really care that I had the mc before ("Every pregnancy is different"-err, tell that to the many women with recurrent mcs) so won't be doing anything to reassure me
> 
> -Not to bother going for the early private scan because "The rays damage the cells and make you miscarry the baby" and it's not worth it anyway because all I'll see is a "dot"
> 
> -That my pregnancy is not likely to go well because, even though I've got all "secondary symptoms" (I.e. sore boobs, fatigue) only morning sickness and vomiting tells you the pregnancy will be ok
> 
> -I won't get to see the midwife to book in until at least 10 weeks
> 
> -I shouldn't be offered any early scans etc "because you're only 22"
> 
> I've been left feeling a little upset, like this pregnancy will be doomed and I'm only just starting :( I could cry and wish I'd never gone, because at least I was happily pregnant before it...now I just feel like a ticking timebomb...

Wow this dr sounds like a jerk off I'm sorry but I had no sickness or vomiting nothing with my first so that's crap. That's like telling every woman who was pregnant to assume we will all have a mc like what kind of crack pot says that to someone. I'm sorry you had to go through that I hope you find a better dr than that.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

pinktiara whats your due date hunnie???, dont think its on the board yet? x


----------



## kezziek

Lpjkp- so sorry you had a bad experience :-( i did too with my first. My Gp left me sobbing absolutely convinced I was going to lose the baby. I had no idea what to expect and i had told her about the painful cramps and she just shrugged and said well you might lose it or you might not and all the stuff you heard about lots of pregnancies ending in miscarriage and there was nothing she could do (which we know is true but what happened to good old fashioned tea and sympathy ey!) she said come back and see me in 3 weeks time if you are 'still pregnant'. I think they just see so many women and get all clinical and forget what it means to you and how important it is to you even in those very early days. 
I think thats crap about the morning sickness too, unfortunately even women with morning sickness lose their babies its not always a sign of a healthy pregnancy and can cause lots of problems when its really severe. I know the majority of my very lucky friends had no sickness and went on to have healthy babies. 

Really hard day for me today starting to struggle already at work and im only five weeks. Just so tired and nauseous as the day wears on. Starting to get worried as ended up off work sick for 2 months when i got to 6 weeks with my first due to the sickness and its slowly getting worse i just think everyone in the team would feel so let down if that happened this time :-(


----------



## Ankha

lpjkp said:


> So I've come back from my doctor appointment feeling really sad...my doctor, to be honest, was a complete douchebag and seemed to go out of his way to make me feel less reassured and like the pregnancy will fail...he said:
> 
> -He didn't confirm my pregnancy/ask how I'd tested/when I'd tested
> 
> -He told me 25% of all pregnancies end in miscarriage, so It's still a likely possibility even though I've not had cramping/bleeding etc
> 
> -He doesn't really care that I had the mc before ("Every pregnancy is different"-err, tell that to the many women with recurrent mcs) so won't be doing anything to reassure me
> 
> -Not to bother going for the early private scan because "The rays damage the cells and make you miscarry the baby" and it's not worth it anyway because all I'll see is a "dot"
> 
> -That my pregnancy is not likely to go well because, even though I've got all "secondary symptoms" (I.e. sore boobs, fatigue) only morning sickness and vomiting tells you the pregnancy will be ok
> 
> -I won't get to see the midwife to book in until at least 10 weeks
> 
> -I shouldn't be offered any early scans etc "because you're only 22"
> 
> I've been left feeling a little upset, like this pregnancy will be doomed and I'm only just starting :( I could cry and wish I'd never gone, because at least I was happily pregnant before it...now I just feel like a ticking timebomb...


Completely agree with everyone else on this - get yourself a new doctor pronto! He sounds like a right arse and like someone else said, I'd be very tempted to report him! Xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww kezzie :hugs:

is there nothing you can take to help with the nausea??? x


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Thanks for all the kind words girls. You're really sweet. The bleeding has been quite heavy all day. I'd hate to think what kind of environment the baby was trying to survive in if things were actually okay... Now I'm just trying to prepare myself mentally for the appointment tomorrow morning. :(



Courtney917 said:


> Ugh had one spot of pink last night when I wiped. Nothing since then. I'm so nervous. The same thing happened 2 days ago. It's only once and never comes back. I hope this isn't the beginning of the end.

Oh Courtney, I hope not! Mine started spotting pretty consistently. Like everyone says light spotting can really be okay! 

*lpjkp* - That sounds like the worst doctor ever!! I was nauseous with this pregnancy and it wasn't a good sign. I've known at least 5 women to have almost zero nausea and have super healthy babies. One friend has had 3 babies and no nausea!

*kezzie* - :hugs: I found lots of ice water with lemon seemed to help a little. Sparking water was even better.


----------



## Courtney917

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I also have an appt tmrw for a scan. I'm going to call in the morning to find out the results of my HCG test and progesterone. Ill feel ok if those numbers are high. Last count for HCG was in the 5000's on Wednesday. So I'm hoping they stayed high. I feel so pessimistic right now. Perhaps its just me mentally preparing myself for the worst :-/.

I hope it all works out for you tmrw!!


----------



## BabyMay

Good luck to all of you who have ultrasounds tomorrow. I hope you all see a heartbeat Let us know how it goes. Prayers!


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Ahh I have my first ultrasound at exactly 6 weeks on Friday! :happydance: I'm so excited but also trying not to get my expectations too high of what we're going to see. I hear sometimes you can see the flickering heart and sometimes you can't see much that early :shrug:! Waiting til Friday feels like a lifetime even though I know plenty of women don't get their scans this early!


----------



## Cassandra1995

I'm due May 5th.


----------



## stuckinoki

Ah ladies, I'm not sure how much longer I'll get to hang out with you!

My FRER was a BFP just a minute ago...whatever gave me those few light positive tests is obviously draining out of my system.

I expect AF will be right around the corner any time now.

I'll let you know what happens, but I'm not feeling very optimistic right now.


----------



## pinktiara

Babee_Bugs said:


> pinktiara whats your due date hunnie???, dont think its on the board yet? x

I thought it was 13th of May but its the 11 :)


----------



## Hann12

I hope everyone who has scans and appointments goes well! 

Stuckinoki - if you are worried yet a blood test to check hcg. Hope it's okay though :hugs: 

Can you see a heartbeat at 6 weeks? I have a scan booked at 6+1 and I think the clinic think they are going to see one but when I googled it there seem to be mixed responses on it! I really hope I do because I know I'll be worried if there isn't one now! 

Got my 'pregnant' on my digi this morning so now just got to try and relax and hope my body does what it's meant to! Easier said than done!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

BeccaMichelle said:


> Thanks for all the kind words girls. You're really sweet. The bleeding has been quite heavy all day. I'd hate to think what kind of environment the baby was trying to survive in if things were actually okay... Now I'm just trying to prepare myself mentally for the appointment tomorrow morning. :(
> 
> Hunnie in my last pregnancy, i bled LOADS!! i passed huge blood clots also.. i was convinced i had miscarried!
> 
> But hcg tests and a scan showed i actually hadnt!... There is something called a subchrionic hematoma that can generate in early pregnancy and is quite common... its basically like a ball of blood that fills up and empty's sometimes its absorbed but 9 times out of 10 it will come out. There can be clots also as the blood congeles together.
> 
> Fingers crossed hunnie x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

stuckinoki said:


> Ah ladies, I'm not sure how much longer I'll get to hang out with you!
> 
> My FRER was a BFP just a minute ago...whatever gave me those few light positive tests is obviously draining out of my system.
> 
> I expect AF will be right around the corner any time now.
> 
> I'll let you know what happens, but I'm not feeling very optimistic right now.

Stucki the fact your still getting a BFP is deffo something to hold on to!!! PMA PMA hunnie :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Usually around 6 weeks+ a heartbeat should be detectable (looks like a little flicker on the screen) sometimes it can be heard!

If you have a retroverted uterus then you may find it hard to pick up the baby untill later on.

It all depends if you have your dates correct also, if you think your 6 weeks, but are actually 5, then the most you may see is a Gestational sac, yolk sac and maybes fetal pole.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning Ladies and goodluck to those of you, who are having scans :D x


----------



## Babies123

Courtney917 - ive had the same "spotting" as you...it was a little only when i wiped. It happened on wed. and then again on monday. Just once on those days and then nothing - not even a speckle after that. Some people habe said it can be implantation bleeding, but arent we passed that stage? Im 4 weeks but got my bfp a week ago! My Doctor gets back from vacation today, so I will call her later for an appt. I was freaking out at first but since it wasnt alot or consistent, I dont think we have anything to worry about. All the cramping I had mostly went away. i only have a cramp in the mornings that literally last a few seconds and then at night the same thing. nothing too painful or crazy. 
Please let me know how today goes for you at your appt!! good luck


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure its fine :) Even though we get our bfps before af is due, its then highly normal to get some spotting around the time our af would have come. I had some pink and brown the day of af and day after and nothing since :)


----------



## Hann12

Thank babee bugs, my dates are def right so FX I see it! 

I think the spotting can still be implantation as the egg gets deeper and deeper, i only had one tiny bit with my DD but this time it's been a couple of days of tiny bits of light brown cm. Its very hard not to worry, I'm constantly hoping its going up be okay and feeling every twinge! I thought I'd be more chilled this time but I'm really not!


----------



## Hopeful H

Had my 6 week scan this morning ladies and got a heartbeat!! Everything is looking and measuring fine and we got a picture so feeling better now. There is a bit of blood up there apparently but not enough to cause them to worry. Phew!!


----------



## TonyaG

Great news Hopeful!


----------



## Sass827

Such good news Hopeful! Gives me hope for my check up too. 
Just wanted to say a word about the blood / hematoma issues - my cousin is on her fourth baby. She had bad hematomas with the last two. They are both fine. Baby three is now 2 years old and baby four is due in late January. 
I just think that there is so much going on down there that we should all expect some blood at one point or another. It has to snuggle in so much, then your uterus has to thicken so much, then your body has to produce 20% more blood volume.... I mean it's just all so much blood. I'm sure it has to be terrifying, but just try to tell yourself that it's all part of the process. Chin up and remember to breathe! Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww hopeful that's great news Hunnie :) 

Has your due date changed at all? Or do you want me to leave it as it is? X


----------



## Hann12

That's great news hopeful! I really hope I get to see the heartbeat at 6 weeks too!


----------



## BabyMay

Yay for seeing a heartbeat! I have my apt on Thursday. I hope I am as lucky as you are. Congrats!


----------



## Courtney917

Glad to hear that Hopeful!!! I just got my HCG levels and they are over 10,000. However, my progesterone was only at 15.9, doc says its okay but i feel that its too low especially bc i am on suppositories. On top of that they dropped from 18.45 a weeks ago. I have a scan and appt this afternoon I am going to request an increase in the dose bc I am not happy with that number. What do you all think? After 4 losses I am positive that it was the damn progesterone that caused each and every one and I don;t want to chance yet another loss :(


----------



## jtink28

Hopeful H said:


> Had my 6 week scan this morning ladies and got a heartbeat!! Everything is looking and measuring fine and we got a picture so feeling better now. There is a bit of blood up there apparently but not enough to cause them to worry. Phew!!

yay for a heartbeat! great news!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Courtney917 said:


> Glad to hear that Hopeful!!! I just got my HCG levels and they are over 10,000. However, my progesterone was only at 15.9, doc says its okay but i feel that its too low especially bc i am on suppositories. On top of that they dropped from 18.45 a weeks ago. I have a scan and appt this afternoon I am going to request an increase in the dose bc I am not happy with that number. What do you all think? After 4 losses I am positive that it was the damn progesterone that caused each and every one and I don;t want to chance yet another loss :(

Yes I would ask for a higher dose - it does you no harm taking more! I'm on cyclogest 2x200mg a day, plus I'm also topping up with natural progesterone cream. If they won't up your dose maybe try the cream? I don't know what my progesterone level is now, they did it 7dpo and it was 38nmol which is 12ng - I assume you are talking ng rather than nmol? I assume mine should be more now but they probably won't test it again :( just have to hope that what I'm taking is enough. 
See what they say about upping the dosage but I can't see why the wouldn't :hugs:


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks for your reply :). I am not sure in what units they measure...I just know that 15.9 is low at this stage despite the doc saying its fine. I will def demand an increase. The crazy thing is that they originally prescribed me 100 mg of the suppositories and I had a gut feeling that it wasnt enough so I doubled my own dose and informed the doctor of my decision. Thank god I did that bc I think if I didnt I def would've miscarried. Now I need an even higher dose, its crazy bc I didn't have any of these problems with my sons. Do you think the injections work better?


----------



## Hann12

Courtney917 said:


> Thanks for your reply :). I am not sure in what units they measure...I just know that 15.9 is low at this stage despite the doc saying its fine. I will def demand an increase. The crazy thing is that they originally prescribed me 100 mg of the suppositories and I had a gut feeling that it wasnt enough so I doubled my own dose and informed the doctor of my decision. Thank god I did that bc I think if I didnt I def would've miscarried. Now I need an even higher dose, its crazy bc I didn't have any of these problems with my sons. Do you think the injections work better?

To be honest I'm not sure, I think apparently different people have success with different ways of taking it. I'm sure the unit must be ng, it's still fine but I would ask for more. Is it cyclogest? I'm only on day 2 taking it, I managed to triple my progesterone using the cream but now essentially taking 400mg of cyclogest a day too. It seems like a lot except that I know that it's possible to take double that dosage - I think people who have had ivf take 800mg because their own progesterone has been supressed. 
The good news though is that at around 8 weeks the placenta takes over progesterone rather than the ovaries so we just need to make it o then and we should be fine from a progesterone stand point.


----------



## julesjules100

Courtney917 said:


> Thanks for your reply :). I am not sure in what units they measure...I just know that 15.9 is low at this stage despite the doc saying its fine. I will def demand an increase. The crazy thing is that they originally prescribed me 100 mg of the suppositories and I had a gut feeling that it wasnt enough so I doubled my own dose and informed the doctor of my decision. Thank god I did that bc I think if I didnt I def would've miscarried. Now I need an even higher dose, its crazy bc I didn't have any of these problems with my sons. Do you think the injections work better?

hi there

My dose of cyclogest was increased from 2 pessaries per day (each pessary is 400mg) for each of my IUI's up to 3 pessaries a day (so a total of 1200mg per day), used in the back door.

I had quite an upset stomach using these again right after the IVF (although it could have been the stress) and contacted my FS to ask about what to do if I had to, ahem, dash to the loo and lost them. He said in passing that they are absorbed in 30-45 mins and "it doesn't matter if you have a little extra progesterone. You really can't have too much!". I think there is definitely an argument to request a higher dose if your levels are low. For me I had problems with a thin lining, hence the 3x per day now.

Don't know much about the cream but would expect the pessaries to give you a bigger dose. 

J x


----------



## julesjules100

julesjules100 said:


> hi there
> 
> My dose of cyclogest was increased from 2 pessaries per day (each pessary is 400mg) for each of my IUI's up to 3 pessaries a day (so a total of 1200mg per day), used in the back door.
> 
> I had quite an upset stomach using these again right after the IVF (although it could have been the stress) and contacted my FS to ask about what to do if I had to, ahem, dash to the loo and lost them. He said in passing that they are absorbed in 30-45 mins and "it doesn't matter if you have a little extra progesterone. You really can't have too much!". I think there is definitely an argument to request a higher dose if your levels are low. For me I had problems with a thin lining, hence the 3x per day now.
> 
> Don't know much about the cream but would expect the pessaries to give you a bigger dose.
> 
> J x

PS and I have to keep that going (along with estrogen patches) until the end of the first trimester x


----------



## Hann12

That's interesting Jules, I knew that you have a much higher dose with ivf and iuis - it sounds like a lot but as you say you can't over dose on it! The cream provides about 75mg so not a great deal but it appeared to be enough for my 7dpo amount, but I'm taking cyclogest to be on the safe side! I'm alternating bet inserting back door and vaginally as heard it can irritate if it's done at the same place each tim. So far so good but only had 2 doses so it's early days!


----------



## Courtney917

I'm on suppositories that are made at my local pharmacy...there's no brand name. I think its the natural form which I like. I am taking 100 mg 2x's a day. Should I request 200 mg 2x's a day? I'm afraid he might suggest injections. I am willing to do them to keep this baby in place but I heard they hurt like hell. I think I also have a thin lining as my periods were very light since I have been diagnosed with hypothyroidism. It's just crazy bc I never had to deal with any of this. My doc also suspects PCOS but since I am pregnant he hasn't tested me for it. i am also taking B-Complex vitamins as well as baby aspirin.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm doing 400mg of the suppositories a day [200mg AM and PM] I'm also taking a double dose of my thyroid meds as well as 1000mg extra of folic acid, along with my gummy vitamin.

My tests are all negative now so I'm not sure if I'll keep taking the progesterone as it can delay the inevitable...I was so hoping this month would be different.


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> That's interesting Jules, I knew that you have a much higher dose with ivf and iuis - it sounds like a lot but as you say you can't over dose on it! The cream provides about 75mg so not a great deal but it appeared to be enough for my 7dpo amount, but I'm taking cyclogest to be on the safe side! I'm alternating bet inserting back door and vaginally as heard it can irritate if it's done at the same place each tim. So far so good but only had 2 doses so it's early days!

I know! Definitely felt like a lot to start with. Also, some lovely side effects from it too that get worse the higher the dose (!). I was freaking out about taking so much but do feel better from the "you can't have enough" comment. Although does begs the question why not just give everyone 400mg pessaries 2x per day!

I have never used them at the front as I hear they are rather messy that way (my FS said that you really need to lie down for 30 mins to keep it all in if doing the front just to make sure it's all absorbed. Not an issue at the back). The back seems to work quite well for me, especially as one of them has to be done at work and I can't lie down after that!


----------



## julesjules100

Courtney917 said:


> I'm on suppositories that are made at my local pharmacy...there's no brand name. I think its the natural form which I like. I am taking 100 mg 2x's a day. Should I request 200 mg 2x's a day? I'm afraid he might suggest injections. I am willing to do them to keep this baby in place but I heard they hurt like hell. I think I also have a thin lining as my periods were very light since I have been diagnosed with hypothyroidism. It's just crazy bc I never had to deal with any of this. My doc also suspects PCOS but since I am pregnant he hasn't tested me for it. i am also taking B-Complex vitamins as well as baby aspirin.

Yeah, when he originally said he wanted me to do 3x a day I asked if there was any other alternative and he said yes, the injections and then pulled a little face and said "But you really won't like those as they're painful". Never done them so can't comment. No reason at all for your doctor to jump to that and would make much more sense to do say 400mg of Cyclogest 1x per day. 

I also had thin lining (my major issue for me). Periods used to be super heavy but was on the pill from 18 to 36. Somewhere in all of that they ended up lasting only a day and a half and barely filling a light tampax (sorry for the TMI!). We have added to my treatment estrogen patches (not sure if it's too far into your pregnancy to add this in now but also worth discussing). I have been doing baby aspirin all the way along too (still am) as this is also supposed to help thin lining.


----------



## julesjules100

stuckinoki said:


> I'm doing 400mg of the suppositories a day [200mg AM and PM] I'm also taking a double dose of my thyroid meds as well as 1000mg extra of folic acid, along with my gummy vitamin.
> 
> My tests are all negative now so I'm not sure if I'll keep taking the progesterone as it can delay the inevitable...I was so hoping this month would be different.

Oh no.... So sorry to read this.... Honestly though there are so many weird stories of tests going negative/people bleeding etc and the sticky little beans still hang in there. Can you ask your doctor to do a beta just to be sure? x


----------



## Hann12

Stuckinoki - hope you are wrong - why have you continued to test? I wouldn't have thought to retest after the positive. 

Jules - I heard they can be messy too - does it give you no irritation doing them always in the same spot? That's what I don't want. Also I heard that by doing it vaginaly it can irritate the area and cause spotting which would be a worry at this stage. Maybe I should just do them back passage. I had no leakage at all which is good!


----------



## Hann12

Stuckinoki - I think you should get bloods done too just to be sure


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:
 

> Stuckinoki - hope you are wrong - why have you continued to test? I wouldn't have thought to retest after the positive.
> 
> Jules - I heard they can be messy too - does it give you no irritation doing them always in the same spot? That's what I don't want. Also I heard that by doing it vaginaly it can irritate the area and cause spotting which would be a worry at this stage. Maybe I should just do them back passage. I had no leakage at all which is good!

Hmm, on other cycles I was "tense" when i put them in. This started to irritate the area after a few days. This time I have purposely made myself totally relax back there plus have lined it all up perfectly and then it's fine. I do them with little rubber gloves on and that also seems to help. Also doing it slowly!

I was against trying the front as I have in the past had recurrent cystitis so didn't want to be faced with that along with everything else, which is why I haven't bothered. Plus while lots of people seem to be awash with CM at the moment, I am hardly having any at all (I'm full of the over-disclosure today!) and sort of think that I don't want anything else in that area that can irritate it. DH and I had sex last week and it didn't really like that the following day!

You could try doing the back and if it starts to hurt then start back on the front again for a while.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks so much for the advice, I think I'll do that! I also have recurrent cystitis and really don't want to get that again! I also have a box of latex gloves lol!


----------



## stuckinoki

Hann12 said:


> Stuckinoki - hope you are wrong - why have you continued to test? I wouldn't have thought to retest after the positive.

Because after 3 years and 9 early losses, testing and watching the line progress is the only thing that puts my mind at ease...and since the line wasn't very dark to begin with, I kept testing to make sure that everything was rising as it should. 

I can't get in for a beta ATM, my specialist is 2 hours away and I just don't have the money to drive that far to hear someone tell me that my levels are too low....

The fact that I already know that my levels aren't rising is depressing enough.

I'm just going to wait a couple more days and see what happens.


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Thanks so much for the advice, I think I'll do that! I also have recurrent cystitis and really don't want to get that again! I also have a box of latex gloves lol!

Now you're talking my game! Good luck!


----------



## julesjules100

stuckinoki said:


> Because after 3 years and 9 early losses, testing and watching the line progress is the only thing that puts my mind at ease...and since the line wasn't very dark to begin with, I kept testing to make sure that everything was rising as it should.
> 
> I can't get in for a beta ATM, my specialist is 2 hours away and I just don't have the money to drive that far to hear someone tell me that my levels are too low....
> 
> The fact that I already know that my levels aren't rising is depressing enough.
> 
> I'm just going to wait a couple more days and see what happens.

Give it a few more days and see how you get on :hugs: x


----------



## stuckinoki

julesjules100 said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Because after 3 years and 9 early losses, testing and watching the line progress is the only thing that puts my mind at ease...and since the line wasn't very dark to begin with, I kept testing to make sure that everything was rising as it should.
> 
> I can't get in for a beta ATM, my specialist is 2 hours away and I just don't have the money to drive that far to hear someone tell me that my levels are too low....
> 
> The fact that I already know that my levels aren't rising is depressing enough.
> 
> I'm just going to wait a couple more days and see what happens.
> 
> Give it a few more days and see how you get on :hugs: xClick to expand...

Thanks.

I'm sorry if that came out a little snobby, I didn't mean it that way.

I just get so wrapped up. My whole little world revolves around watching that pink line progress. I guess that obsessively testing every time you pee would seem silly to a normal person. Lol. After all of the loss, watching that line is all I can seem to do.


----------



## Hann12

stuckinoki said:


> julesjules100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Because after 3 years and 9 early losses, testing and watching the line progress is the only thing that puts my mind at ease...and since the line wasn't very dark to begin with, I kept testing to make sure that everything was rising as it should.
> 
> I can't get in for a beta ATM, my specialist is 2 hours away and I just don't have the money to drive that far to hear someone tell me that my levels are too low....
> 
> The fact that I already know that my levels aren't rising is depressing enough.
> 
> I'm just going to wait a couple more days and see what happens.
> 
> Give it a few more days and see how you get on :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I'm sorry if that came out a little snobby, I didn't mean it that way.
> 
> I just get so wrapped up. My whole little world revolves around watching that pink line progress. I guess that obsessively testing every time you pee would seem silly to a normal person. Lol. After all of the loss, watching that line is all I can seem to do.Click to expand...

No it totally makes sense, sorry if my original message seemed insensitive, I was genuinely interested as to why you would retest but that totally makes sense. I'm so sorry for all the losses, thats so sad. I really hope you are wrong this time. Have you tried with a digital as they say how many weeks you are roughly. Having said that I know everyones HCG differs so it could be an additional worry for no reason. I hope that your pee was just too dilluted when you tested today or that there is another simple explanation. Will be sending you luck and keeping my FX for you :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

stucki, i hope you're wrong, too :(

hann12, we don't have the fun digitals in the U.S. that say how many weeks you are. such a bummer!


----------



## stuckinoki

I doubt I could even get "pregnant" on a normal digital right now. lol.

I did just call my doctor to see if he'll let me do femara and a trigger if this cycle busts. Hopefully I can hide it from DH who wants NOTHING to do with TTC anymore.

Ugh.

Stick bean, stick!


----------



## sarahuk

Come on bean stick!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Well, I just got off the phone with the nurse at my clinic. She's sending a message through to my doctor. 

I'm going to go in for a mid cycle US and if all goes well, they'll give me the trigger then.

She said if my period doesn't start this week, she'll have me in next week to meet with him and run some tests...I don't think I have to worry about that, but everybody cross your fingers.

I would love for this to be it.

I keep thinking, maybe the steroids have just suppressed the hCG?? Or something. I don't feel like AF is coming, I'm not crampy...just moody and weepy and pimple-y.

Gah. Why can't this be easy.


----------



## julesjules100

stuckinoki said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm sorry if that came out a little snobby, I didn't mean it that way.
> 
> I just get so wrapped up. My whole little world revolves around watching that pink line progress. I guess that obsessively testing every time you pee would seem silly to a normal person. Lol. After all of the loss, watching that line is all I can seem to do.

Sorry if I'm about to ask a load of questions that you have already mentioned elsewhere. What has your doctor said about the recurring loss of early pregnancies? Have you and your OH had any kind of fertility treatment? How old are you now?

J x


----------



## stuckinoki

julesjules100 said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I'm sorry if that came out a little snobby, I didn't mean it that way.
> 
> I just get so wrapped up. My whole little world revolves around watching that pink line progress. I guess that obsessively testing every time you pee would seem silly to a normal person. Lol. After all of the loss, watching that line is all I can seem to do.
> 
> Sorry if I'm about to ask a load of questions that you have already mentioned elsewhere. What has your doctor said about the recurring loss of early pregnancies? Have you and your OH had any kind of fertility treatment? How old are you now?
> 
> J xClick to expand...

We have had 3 full infertility work ups done. SA for DH, chromosome analysis for the both of us, clotting disorders, bleeding disorders, A1C1, insulin resistance testing, all the genetic mutation testing, progesterone, killer T cells, antibody testing, etc etc.

Everything has come back clean and out of the 4 fertility specialists we've seen, not one of them has an answer for us other than...take the baby aspirin and the progesterone and hope one sticks.


----------



## julesjules100

stuckinoki said:


> We have had 3 full infertility work ups done. SA for DH, chromosome analysis for the both of us, clotting disorders, bleeding disorders, A1C1, insulin resistance testing, all the genetic mutation testing, progesterone, killer T cells, antibody testing, etc etc.
> 
> Everything has come back clean and out of the 4 fertility specialists we've seen, not one of them has an answer for us other than...take the baby aspirin and the progesterone and hope one sticks.

Have you had IUI's etc or is that all they have done re prescribing progesterone? x


----------



## stuckinoki

julesjules100 said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> We have had 3 full infertility work ups done. SA for DH, chromosome analysis for the both of us, clotting disorders, bleeding disorders, A1C1, insulin resistance testing, all the genetic mutation testing, progesterone, killer T cells, antibody testing, etc etc.
> 
> Everything has come back clean and out of the 4 fertility specialists we've seen, not one of them has an answer for us other than...take the baby aspirin and the progesterone and hope one sticks.
> 
> Have you had IUI's etc or is that all they have done re prescribing progesterone? xClick to expand...

We have declined the Iui as we don't generally have a problem getting pregnant...it's staying pregnant that doesn't work.

I haven't wanted to spend the money on something like that, I don't think it would make a difference and the new re seems to agree.


----------



## julesjules100

stuckinoki said:


> We have declined the Iui as we don't generally have a problem getting pregnant...it's staying pregnant that doesn't work.
> 
> I haven't wanted to spend the money on something like that, I don't think it would make a difference and the new re seems to agree.

And how is the lining looking when they are doing the US before ovulation? x


----------



## stuckinoki

Triple line.

Lol.

I guess thats supposed to be good.

We've never had an issue with lining, and the tamoxifen we were on this cycle was supposed to make it even thicker.


----------



## julesjules100

stuckinoki said:


> Triple line.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I guess thats supposed to be good.
> 
> We've never had an issue with lining, and the tamoxifen we were on this cycle was supposed to make it even thicker.

Yeah mine had the triple line too, even when it was only 5mm (way to thin....) May be worth trying to discuss that with your FS just to see if there's anything else they can add. May not be required for you but as I mentioned in an earlier post, I'm doing estrogen patches too. May be worthwhile asking. 

Don't give up hope yet and while I know it's virtually impossible, try if you can to stay calm. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## kezziek

Stuckinoki - really hope this is a sticky bean for you!!! I've not had losses but i still obsessively test to see if the line gets darker. I'm even going to do a digital this week to check the conception indicators changed. I can't make any suggestions apart from wait a couple of days and test again if no period. What tests were you using when you got the bfp? Is it the same brand? I know it took awhile with my first babt for the positive to show strongly. Big hugs to you though I really hope the sticky bean cones soon for you, don't give up hope xxxx

HopefulH thats great news 

BeccaMichelle thinking of you today and realky hope you are ok xxxx

I have a few days off work now with my hubby which is great cos i'm dizzy; nauseous and worn out Had to munch constantly on mints and sweets at work today as got such a horrible taste in my mouth. II hope all you ladies have had good days, I'm off to watch the great British Bake off and Midwives  x


----------



## waiting2012

stuckinoki said:


> I sure stinking hope not! I want to be fat, bloated, vomity, pimpley and plain miserable for the next 8 months of my life!
> 
> I want to eat ice cream with ketchup, stomp and yell at DH, snore and struggle to sleep, and I just can't wait to hold my husband's child in my arms.
> 
> Ahhhh. Can you tell I'm excited?

:rofl::rofl:
Welcome Stucki!!! So glad your here hun!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

julesjules100 said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Triple line.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I guess thats supposed to be good.
> 
> We've never had an issue with lining, and the tamoxifen we were on this cycle was supposed to make it even thicker.
> 
> Yeah mine had the triple line too, even when it was only 5mm (way to thin....) May be worth trying to discuss that with your FS just to see if there's anything else they can add. May not be required for you but as I mentioned in an earlier post, I'm doing estrogen patches too. May be worthwhile asking.
> 
> Don't give up hope yet and while I know it's virtually impossible, try if you can to stay calm. Fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...


Something like this?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001C5DOFU?qid=1346784545&sr=8-1


----------



## julesjules100

stuckinoki said:


> Something like this?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001C5DOFU?qid=1346784545&sr=8-1

Just shot upstairs to get mine. They're this one: https://www.medicines.org.uk/guides/evorel/hormone replacement therapy 

Its called Evorel 100 and is estradiol with each patch containing 6.4mg (absorption rate of 100 micrograms in 24 hours). I change it 2x per week. It's typically given has HRT but a side effect is thicker lining.... Triple stripe is all well and good but I'd ask your RE what the actual thickness was say 2 days after ovulation. x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww stucki :(... I hope it's just the Progestrone messing up the hcg...

I sooooo want you to have this bean chick, I really do. I've been going through this journey with you for such a long time, I can't think of anyone else who deserves this anymore.

For these last few days, I've been hoping and praying for you, even whilst I'm cleaning up lol... 

I'm so glad your gonna see a doctor etc


----------



## stuckinoki

julesjules100 said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001C5DOFU?qid=1346784545&sr=8-1
> 
> Just shot upstairs to get mine. They're this one: https://www.medicines.org.uk/guides/evorel/hormone replacement therapy
> 
> Its called Evorel 100 and is estradiol with each patch containing 6.4mg (absorption rate of 100 micrograms in 24 hours). I change it 2x per week. It's typically given has HRT but a side effect is thicker lining.... Triple stripe is all well and good but I'd ask your RE what the actual thickness was say 2 days after ovulation. xClick to expand...

I'll have to check my paperwork [I've got all the labs and US results and stuff around here somewhere]

My doctor is out of the office for the week, which is why I only got to speak with the nurse, hopefully when she calls me back in the next day or so I can just ask her to run an RX out for those too.

I was hoping to get something natural to tide me over until then though.

God, the UK sounds amazing. Here in the states we can't just shoot anywhere...we have to call, and wait for someone to call us back, make an appointment, wait ungodly amounts of time for said appointment, and then usually once you get to your appointment, the doctor usually just picks his nose and looks at you like you've got 3 heads because you're asking questions about your treatment rather than just thanking him and leaving.

:rofl:


----------



## Sass827

Thanks for the digi info JTink. I was always wondering what everyone was talking about with the tests that tell you how far along you are. :) 
I hope this all works out for you stuck. Just remember that in the doctors office, you are your biggest advocate. Make sure to ask for what you want!


----------



## julesjules100

stuckinoki said:


> I'll have to check my paperwork [I've got all the labs and US results and stuff around here somewhere]
> 
> My doctor is out of the office for the week, which is why I only got to speak with the nurse, hopefully when she calls me back in the next day or so I can just ask her to run an RX out for those too.
> 
> I was hoping to get something natural to tide me over until then though.
> 
> God, the UK sounds amazing. Here in the states we can't just shoot anywhere...we have to call, and wait for someone to call us back, make an appointment, wait ungodly amounts of time for said appointment, and then usually once you get to your appointment, the doctor usually just picks his nose and looks at you like you've got 3 heads because you're asking questions about your treatment rather than just thanking him and leaving.
> 
> :rofl:

I think that we can get similar treatment on the NHS over here too so its often crippling private funding that gets you immediate attention!

What Sass says below is correct: at the end of the day there is a lot of medical info/research out there that we have access to read and I was quite arrested by knowing at times more than my FS and was often challenging him on his treatment suggestions (eg why he wanted me to try clomid when I have thin lining, "Hmm, good point"). This is your time to guide the treatment in a way that you feel you need (obviously within the bounds of their clinical judgement) so if you want more answers/more aggressive treatment, say clearly that you do. 

x


----------



## Courtney917

Soooo got my ultrasound and there was a heartbeat!! Doc says everything looks great!


----------



## julesjules100

Courtney917 said:


> Soooo got my ultrasound and there was a heartbeat!! Doc says everything looks great!

Congrats! That's fantastic! What else could you see? Was it just a little flashing blob where the heart is or can you see more?


----------



## jtink28

Courtney917 said:


> Soooo got my ultrasound and there was a heartbeat!! Doc says everything looks great!

yayayaaay! :happydance:

now i can't wait for my first ultrasound!! i'll be 7w2d. how can i make it two more weeks??!! :)


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> yayayaaay! :happydance:
> 
> now i can't wait for my first ultrasound!! i'll be 7w2d. how can i make it two more weeks??!! :)

Mine is one week today (when, god willing, I'll be at 6 weeks 5 days). The waiting for each day to tick past is wrecking me!


----------



## stuckinoki

Courtney917 said:


> Soooo got my ultrasound and there was a heartbeat!! Doc says everything looks great!

:happydance: Congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## Courtney917

Yup just a little blob flashing away!! I'm surprised I even saw it!! I'm 5 weeks 5 days but measuring 6.1 weeks!!! So happy. My HCG is 10000! Now I can relax a little after all these losses!!!


----------



## TonyaG

Courtney917 said:


> Yup just a little blob flashing away!! I'm surprised I even saw it!! I'm 5 weeks 5 days but measuring 6.1 weeks!!! So happy. My HCG is 10000! Now I can relax a little after all these losses!!!

That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## julesjules100

Courtney917 said:


> Yup just a little blob flashing away!! I'm surprised I even saw it!! I'm 5 weeks 5 days but measuring 6.1 weeks!!! So happy. My HCG is 10000! Now I can relax a little after all these losses!!!

Very happy for you that you have this comfort! Bring on the rest of the week, tick tock, tick tock x


----------



## maybesoon

Courtney917 said:


> Soooo got my ultrasound and there was a heartbeat!! Doc says everything looks great!

Oh Yeah!!! I just love that there has been such great news today!!!


----------



## maybesoon

jtink28 said:


> yayayaaay! :happydance:
> 
> now i can't wait for my first ultrasound!! i'll be 7w2d. how can i make it two more weeks??!! :)

OH MY GOSH I won't have my ultrasound until September 13th & I don't know how I'm going to make it 9 more days!!!! I will be 6w2d & I just wanna hear my little bean's heartbeat so bad.... With the nonstop spotting that I have had since August 23rd I really just need to know that my baby is ok....


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww Courtney so glad you seen heartbeat :thumbup:


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks ladies!! Now I have a question bc I've been googling like an idiot. What's a normal range for a heartbeat of a baby less than 6 weeks? Also I have another scan scheduled for the 24 should I go or are too many scans bad for baby? I'm thinking of just asking for one at 12 weeks instead as my sister had a baby with hydranencephaly so I want to make sure all is ok with that.


----------



## sarahuk

Scans are fine :) And congrats!!

I read that in the really early stages the heart rate tends to be slower :)

So has anyone been experiencing any dull throbbing down in the uterus area? I had stabbing cramps for the last week off and on but that seems to have gone bug im now getting this light throb. Not liking it!


----------



## jtink28

sarahuk said:


> Scans are fine :) And congrats!!
> 
> I read that in the really early stages the heart rate tends to be slower :)
> 
> So has anyone been experiencing any dull throbbing down in the uterus area? I had stabbing cramps for the last week off and on but that seems to have gone bug im now getting this light throb. Not liking it!

i've kinda had a light throb every once in awhile since i first got my + test! it's weird...


----------



## stuckinoki

sarahuk said:


> So has anyone been experiencing any dull throbbing down in the uterus area? I had stabbing cramps for the last week off and on but that seems to have gone bug im now getting this light throb. Not liking it!

I have.

This has been by far the weirdest pregnancy for me yet. The whole 2ww I had heinous cramps...like AF coming on full force from like 3DPO and then they went away, but they've been replaced by weird 'twinges' kind of like a throb, but more like a ping.

I've never had those before. I'm hoping they're a good sign!

Your uterus does start growing right away....so it could definitely be your uterus stretching to get ready to accommodate a growing bean :happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ive been having weird feelings going on.... there feel really alien to me, i never had anything like this with my recent losses. So it feels weird!!!

Sunday i had a horrible pain low down on my right side, it felt like something was stuck!!!... then it went, woke up monday and it was on my right!!! after some hours it went!... no idea what that was all about

and now im getting like butterflies going on, with the feeling of like bubbles popping. Its soo weird!



and woohooooo its wednesday tomorrow, so i can ring this bloody midwife and demand to know when im going for my scan!!!... I just want to see a heartbeat! that will do me happily... ive never made it to the point of seeing a heartbeat, soooo please please let this time be different!


----------



## stuckinoki

Bubbles popping Babee???

Could you just be gassy? :rofl:

I know I am!
Like a stink bomb. Even my dogs won't come near me :blush:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hahaha :rofl: its prob wind but it wont come out! pffftttt

i look like 6 months gone, im filling up like a balloon!!!! any minute now you will see me floating away ahhaha

Lee asked me if i wanted him to squeeze me??? ermmm No PMSL


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> ive been having weird feelings going on.... there feel really alien to me, i never had anything like this with my recent losses. So it feels weird!!!
> 
> Sunday i had a horrible pain low down on my right side, it felt like something was stuck!!!... then it went, woke up monday and it was on my right!!! after some hours it went!... no idea what that was all about
> 
> and now im getting like butterflies going on, with the feeling of like bubbles popping. Its soo weird!
> 
> 
> 
> and woohooooo its wednesday tomorrow, so i can ring this bloody midwife and demand to know when im going for my scan!!!... I just want to see a heartbeat! that will do me happily... ive never made it to the point of seeing a heartbeat, soooo please please let this time be different!

Yeah! I had those weird bubbles too right at the start in the muscle of my womb but in may abs too!


----------



## julesjules100

stuckinoki said:


> Bubbles popping Babee???
> 
> Could you just be gassy? :rofl:
> 
> I know I am!
> Like a stink bomb. Even my dogs won't come near me :blush:

I'm a stink bomb too. Totally disgusting!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Apparently your suppose to glow when ya pregnant! Hmmmmmmmmm More like Smell VILE comes to mind :rofl:


----------



## stuckinoki

Babee_Bugs said:


> Apparently your suppose to glow when ya pregnant! Hmmmmmmmmm More like Smell VILE comes to mind :rofl:

I smell like week old mexican food that's been baking in a car sitting in direct sunlight.

:sick:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG stucki thats BAD!!!

Im glad im almost on the othewr side of the world from you! hahaha


----------



## LoveSeel

I'm so jealous of all you ladies who have either had a scan already or have one scheduled soon. My doctor hasn't had me schedule anything like that yet. I have a meeting with a nurse at 8 weeks to do paperwork, and a meeting with my doctor at 10 1/2 weeks, but no scan scheduled.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Loveseel: Im only getting mine, because ive had 3 miscarriages with the last 2 being this year (1 at 12+4 weeks and another at 8weeks)... So midwife suggested it for early reassurance... So because of my losses im getting a early scan, which seems sort of crap... because ive lost my babies before, ive gained a early scan :/

Its not much consolation


----------



## jtink28

i'm only getting early scans because i'm high-risk....i have crohn's disease (an incurable autoimmune disease)

ask your doc when you can get a scan asap!!!


----------



## BabyMay

I love hearing about seeing the heartbeats! Did you see them from an abdominal or transvaginal ultrasound? I have mine on Thursday and I am so nervous!


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

So I've been saying I WISH I had more symptoms because it be reassuring and so I'm here to say be careful what you wish for! :dohh:

I lost my breakfast over the weekend and am having waves of nausea at some of the worst times. My hormones must also be getting to me because I find EVERYONE at work really annoying :growlmad:! My boobs are also sore as hell! Since I asked for it I guess I deserve it :haha: and I'll take it.

Can't wait for my first ultrasound on Friday :happydance:

Glad to see all the good news on here the last couple days!
H&H 9 months to all! :flower:


----------



## littlemisscie

Was pretty stressed because my levels were only at 182, got them tested today (5 days later) and they're at 2260!! So excitedddd!


----------



## waiting2012

Wasn't able to get here at lunch except to see and welcome Stucki.. Called my ob since yesterday was a holiday.. going tomorrow for blood work and Friday for u/s.. I knew he wouldn't make me wait till the 22nd of October... :happydance: he apologized for his nurse setting my appt so far off.. I'm anxious.. he won't give me the results of my bt until Friday so we can discuss concerns, etc...
I also did cntdwns Chinese calendar.. a girl predicted... :)

It's late and I hope everyone is having a good evening!:hugs:


----------



## littlemisscie

waiting2012 said:


> Wasn't able to get here at lunch except to see and welcome Stucki.. Called my ob since yesterday was a holiday.. going tomorrow for blood work and Friday for u/s.. I knew he wouldn't make me wait till the 22nd of October... :happydance: he apologized for his nurse setting my appt so far off.. I'm anxious.. he won't give me the results of my bt until Friday so we can discuss concerns, etc...
> I also did cntdwns Chinese calendar.. a girl predicted... :)
> 
> It's late and I hope everyone is having a good evening!:hugs:

I'm gong in for an ultrasound on Friday too!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Hi ladies!!!! Just wanted to say have taken two tests and so far they are positive though faint. EDD is 5.14.13! 

Happy and healthy 9 mths girls!!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Ps: Thursday is my fertility clinic blood test!! :)


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations caseybaby! 

Courtney - great about the heartbeat! I really hope I see none at 6+1! I am only getting a scan because I'm paying privately, nhs is normally 12 weeks.

Took another IC this morning just for fun and it's a fair bit darker so that's a relief! 

No symptoms for me now, cramping comes and goes, no sore boobs - though I didn't get that with DD until I was about 6/7 weeks, no sickness yet - though again that didn't start with DD until bang on 5 weeks and then I got hyperesis gravadium so I have to expect that again! I figure I have about a week before more symptoms show as I found out 2 days earlier with this one than my DD. means that I will be on holiday (my first in a year) when the sickness is due to commence! It's all worth it though! :)


----------



## Jadey121

I think i now belong here!! Eekkk. Got a faint positive on frer at 11dpo and took a digi this morning and its positive! my edd is 17.05.13 yayyyy!!


----------



## Hann12

Jadey121 said:


> I think i now belong here!! Eekkk. Got a faint positive on frer at 11dpo and took a digi this morning and its positive! my edd is 17.05.13 yayyyy!!

Hey Jadey congratulations! I'm due on the 17th May too!


----------



## Jadey121

Hey Hann.... Thats fab! 17th May was actually my ohs due date so its a bit ironic!! hehe! Im so excited but nervous this time around! x


----------



## Hann12

Jadey121 said:


> Hey Hann.... Thats fab! 17th May was actually my ohs due date so its a bit ironic!! hehe! Im so excited but nervous this time around! x

That's a coincidence! I'm nervous this time too, thought I'd be more relaxed but I know more this time about things that can go wrong so I'm more worried!!


----------



## 2boysandabean

Hello ladies :wave: 

may i join you please? I just got a :bfp: today a couple of days before af due. Due date calculator says 18th May. 

This will be my third, not exactly planned but not prevented either and we are very happy but slightly shocked! Happy & healthy 9 months to all :flower:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello and welcome to the new ladies, i shall add you all to the front page now :)

Woohoooooooo 6 Weeks today :yipee:


Ive also noticed symptoms like feeling nausea, tender boobs/nipples... feeling annoyed etc all starting in the last few days.. which im happy about :)

Well midwife just rang me back... im glad i rang her!!!, she hasnt even made me a scan, she was gonna wait till she seen me at 9 weeks, and then speak with the lady at the early pregnancy unit to get me in.. so roughly about 11-12 weeks for a early reassurance scan!!! WTF... thats not a early reassurance scan, thats the normal wait till 12 week scan...
I said look you said early!, im worried to hell something isnt right etc, so she said hmm ill speak with her now to get you in before i see you!!

Im FUMING


----------



## Hopeful H

Babee_Bugs said:


> Awww hopeful that's great news Hunnie :)
> 
> Has your due date changed at all? Or do you want me to leave it as it is? X

Not as yet, I think they'll wait until the 12 week scan to say for sure as apparently they gve you a week either side if you got for an early one.


----------



## Babies123

Anyone else wish they could fast fwd the first trimester?? Its so nerve racking and I cant wait to start showing already so I can tell people!!! 
Im 4w+5 and dont feel pregnant at all. I was having alot of cramps when I first found out and then I spotted twice...but the last few day especially, I feel nothing. Im sure it will all hit me in the next week or two. My dh and I were just saying how weird it is that We are having a baby bc it just doesnt seem like it!! 
Heres to hoping for some reassuring symptoms and a successful first trimester!! :happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

well midwife rang me back, shes booked me in for a scan on the 13th at 10:15am!!! i should be 7 weeks and 1 day then


----------



## sarahuk

jtink28 said:


> i'm only getting early scans because i'm high-risk....i have crohn's disease (an incurable autoimmune disease)
> 
> ask your doc when you can get a scan asap!!!

I would :) Ask the doc I mean!

And yep...im only getting one too because im risk for ectopic pregnancy (had one last year and now have a scarred tube as a result of it). x


----------



## sarahuk

littlemisscie said:


> waiting2012 said:
> 
> 
> Wasn't able to get here at lunch except to see and welcome Stucki.. Called my ob since yesterday was a holiday.. going tomorrow for blood work and Friday for u/s.. I knew he wouldn't make me wait till the 22nd of October... :happydance: he apologized for his nurse setting my appt so far off.. I'm anxious.. he won't give me the results of my bt until Friday so we can discuss concerns, etc...
> I also did cntdwns Chinese calendar.. a girl predicted... :)
> 
> It's late and I hope everyone is having a good evening!:hugs:
> 
> I'm gong in for an ultrasound on Friday too!:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Me too :)


----------



## sarahuk

Jadey121 said:


> Hey Hann.... Thats fab! 17th May was actually my ohs due date so its a bit ironic!! hehe! Im so excited but nervous this time around! x

When I told my mother my due date she told me that was the dute date shed been given for me :D Hope its a good sign! x


----------



## sarahuk

Babee_Bugs said:


> well midwife rang me back, shes booked me in for a scan on the 13th at 10:15am!!! i should be 7 weeks and 1 day then

Id have been efuming too...atleast u have a scan now though :) x


----------



## luluamcr

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hello and welcome to the new ladies, i shall add you all to the front page now :)
> 
> Woohoooooooo 6 Weeks today :yipee:
> 
> 
> Ive also noticed symptoms like feeling nausea, tender boobs/nipples... feeling annoyed etc all starting in the last few days.. which im happy about :)
> 
> Well midwife just rang me back... im glad i rang her!!!, she hasnt even made me a scan, she was gonna wait till she seen me at 9 weeks, and then speak with the lady at the early pregnancy unit to get me in.. so roughly about 11-12 weeks for a early reassurance scan!!! WTF... thats not a early reassurance scan, thats the normal wait till 12 week scan...
> I said look you said early!, im worried to hell something isnt right etc, so she said hmm ill speak with her now to get you in before i see you!!
> 
> Im FUMING

She's a moron... that's not early!! Have you attended your EPU before? I contacted them direct and asked them for a scan... I've only seen a nurse to get my hcg results last week but no doc or midwife yet! Give the EPU a call direct... worst that can happen is they say no! xx


----------



## lpjkp

:cloud9:I'm so relieved...I've got my "3+" on my CBD at exactly 21dpo...I think I can sit back and actually relax for a while now!x:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







WP_000237.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Babee_Bugs

luluamcr said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome to the new ladies, i shall add you all to the front page now :)
> 
> Woohoooooooo 6 Weeks today :yipee:
> 
> 
> Ive also noticed symptoms like feeling nausea, tender boobs/nipples... feeling annoyed etc all starting in the last few days.. which im happy about :)
> 
> Well midwife just rang me back... im glad i rang her!!!, she hasnt even made me a scan, she was gonna wait till she seen me at 9 weeks, and then speak with the lady at the early pregnancy unit to get me in.. so roughly about 11-12 weeks for a early reassurance scan!!! WTF... thats not a early reassurance scan, thats the normal wait till 12 week scan...
> I said look you said early!, im worried to hell something isnt right etc, so she said hmm ill speak with her now to get you in before i see you!!
> 
> Im FUMING
> 
> She's a moron... that's not early!! Have you attended your EPU before? I contacted them direct and asked them for a scan... I've only seen a nurse to get my hcg results last week but no doc or midwife yet! Give the EPU a call direct... worst that can happen is they say no! xxClick to expand...


She rang me back about 30 mins later and said she spoke with the EPU lady and that shes booked me in on thursday the 13th at 10:15pm i need to go to the EPU beforehand though.

i feel relieved now i have a date, i can sort of relax untill then.. So glad i rang when i did. What gets me is, i didnt even ask for a early scan, it was the midwife who suggested that i have one due to my miscarriages etc... when she was on the phone the 1st time round when she mentioned scan, she said she would sort it for after 6 weeks, because any earlier than that wont be of much reassurance... so i was like oh right cool... but what she failed to say was she wasnt planning on doing the scan for me till 11-12 weeks!! I also dont know why she was leaving that late also, considering the fact im pregnant after a miscarriage without a period, so my dates could be entirely wrong!!! So even for dating purposes you would of thought she would of wanted this earlier, incase i got over that 13 week threshold for the NT scan... :grr:

well thats my rant for the day hahah


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lpjkp said:


> :cloud9:I'm so relieved...I've got my "3+" on my CBD at exactly 21dpo...I think I can sit back and actually relax for a while now!x:cloud9:

Woohoooo... see that doctor had nooo bloody clue at all!, i would never go and see him...

Infact scratch that id make an appointment and take this digital!! and shove it right where the sun doesnt shine :haha:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I've been getting dizzy headaches. I went away for like 3 days but it's back now. I knownim only 4 wks so I really shouldn't be feeling much of anything. It makes me wonder if there are multiples in there! Lol 

With the clomid I released three mature eggs and this happened with DD but she was a singleton and I was never worried about multiples but with this one I haven't been able to shake the thought. Twins mostly. I'll find out eventually but I wish there were early signs of multiples I could look out for.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww hunnie, i hate those headaches... Ive had dizziness, headaches and feeling abit woozy. Ive had to up my water intake, as usually it can be sign of dehydration.. so yup im weeing more haha, you cant bloody win.

Its hard to tell that your pregnant with twins unless you have a scan. People think oh you have stronger lines earlier on if twins, but sadly thats not the case, some women can have extreme symptoms and some have nothing... fingers crossed :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Babee_Bugs said:


> Awww hunnie, i hate those headaches... Ive had dizziness, headaches and feeling abit woozy. Ive had to up my water intake, as usually it can be sign of dehydration.. so yup im weeing more haha, you cant bloody win.
> 
> Its hard to tell that your pregnant with twins unless you have a scan. People think oh you have stronger lines earlier on if twins, but sadly thats not the case, some women can have extreme symptoms and some have nothing... fingers crossed :)

I would much prefer a singleton. Twins would be an unexpected blessing though :) 

Thank you for mentioning water intake!!! Definitely need to increase it.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I would love twins, but I think it would be very HARD... My Partner works basically 24/7 my mum also works, so it would just be me all the time. For me id say you need at least 2 people to be on hand at all times.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Babee_Bugs said:


> I would love twins, but I think it would be very HARD... My Partner works basically 24/7 my mum also works, so it would just be me all the time. For me id say you need at least 2 people to be on hand at all times.

That's how I feel too. The due date is only a month before DH goes off to training for a year and that's when I'm moving to be closer to my mom and friends. So it will be just me, DD and the little bean for a year. There will be times I visit him but he will be super busy and for 4-6 of those months he will be on a submarine and completely cut off. So twins would be hard.


----------



## Hann12

Babee - glad you got the can sorted and not long to wait!

lpjkp - thats great about the test. I was considering doing one at a similar time but reckon it might scare me if it says the wrong thing so I might not! I'm scared enough at every twinge as it is! 

I forget who said this - but I don't feel much different at the moment, got the odd cramp here and there and a bit of indigestion but that was the same with my DD until week 5 when hypermesis gravadium hit me and then I was so sick it was unbelieveable. In theory I may have 7 days left before it happens again.....


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oooo yeh twins would be hard :)

I think it would be fab, if you both didnt work, or your partner worked, bt your mum could be on hand 24/7 then i think its do-a-ble..

one Baby at a time will do me nicely lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann: Most of my symptoms have developed in the last few days... i was panicking a little a couple of weeks ago as i didnt have much, but now hmmm i deffo feel pregnant lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

for those of you who have early scans already, were you allowed to get Scan pictures???


----------



## stuckinoki

Good god I'm so constipated :(

I feel like I'm going to poop my pants but by the time I'm done giving birth to it, it looks more like a sliver of dried sweet potato.

I just want to poop.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Babee_Bugs said:


> for those of you who have early scans already, were you allowed to get Scan pictures???

With my last pregnancy with DD. I have a six week early scan pic of her as a little bean!! I think this is because I went to a fertility clinic and they take care of you until the chance of first tri miscarriage goes down. I love that little bean pic of her!!! Can definitely tell how cute she is! Lmao ;)


----------



## jtink28

stuckinoki said:


> Good god I'm so constipated :(
> 
> I feel like I'm going to poop my pants but by the time I'm done giving birth to it, it looks more like a sliver of dried sweet potato.
> 
> I just want to poop.


haha!!
totally tmi, but i have crohn's disease, and have always had the opposite problem, if you know what i mean. then i get pregnant, and constipation hits. wtf? i thought pregnancy was supposed to be all roses and glow-y, and women rubbing their bellies! :haha:

sweet potato...ewwww!!!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

stuckinoki said:


> Good god I'm so constipated :(
> 
> I feel like I'm going to poop my pants but by the time I'm done giving birth to it, it looks more like a sliver of dried sweet potato.
> 
> I just want to poop.

:rofl: I know it's not funny, but I sooo have this same problem :blush:. It's to the point that I'm afraid that if I push any harder I'm going to push my little bean out!!! :haha: 

But I've been so sick to my tummy lately even the thought of food makes me gag. And aversions the last couple of days.... :nope: don't even think coming around me if you haven't bathed, have on perfume or cologne, smoke, drink, can't stand to be in the house when the DH is cooking, can't stand to drive by a restraunt.... UGH... And the dry heaving is killing me.:growlmad:

Gotta keep positive though. This is all for my little bean so it's all worth it! :thumbup:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hann: Most of my symptoms have developed in the last few days... i was panicking a little a couple of weeks ago as i didnt have much, but now hmmm i deffo feel pregnant lol

I feel like i'm opposite. With DD my symptoms came around 6-8 weeks and lasted until about 10-12 wks. 

This bean though.... I had nausea before the bfp. I had sore boobs before it too. The bfp wasn't that dark either when I took it. It was super faint. I'll take one tomorrow to make sure it gets darker. 

I'm exhausted!!!!!!!! Which was an early sign for me, but then it went away with the rest around 12wks. Mostly nauseous and hungry. I'm the opposite now. Hungry sometimes, but not always and nauseous early and TIRED!! Dizzy too. Boobies are sore but not to the touch. They hurt by themselves randomly without touch. Like a dull ache every once and a while. 

I'm really amazed by how different ALREADY this pregnancy is being.


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Hello!
Can I join in too!
I'm Due May 9th. I already have one May "baby" so I can't wait to add another one!

We weren't really trying this cycle, our plan was to start trying next cycle. But you know what they say! Man plans, God laughs!


----------



## jtink28

BeccaMichelle said:


> Hi girls, really bad day here. Spotting turned into actual bleeding this morning and by this evening... well I'm pretty sure the worst has happened. It was kinda traumatic so I'll spare you the details. My head is taking it just fine but my heart is crazy. :sad1: Fine one second, eyes leaking the next. I just don't know what to think/feel. Talked to the doctor and I'm going in Tuesday morning for confirmation.
> 
> 
> Here's wishing all you ladies a very wonderful and healthy 9 months!! :hugs:


how are you doing, love?


----------



## Hann12

We got a scan pick at our early scan last time but it was private, can't see why nhs wouldn't though! 

That's good to know that other people had no symptoms at same time as I am at now. I am
Exhausted but then again I am running around after a 13 month old!


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Hann I don't really have any symptoms either other than having to pee a lot and being tired. My bb's are a little sore and yesterday I felt gaggy, but that only lasted a little bit. If it weren't for the tests that keep coming up positive I wouldn't really believe I'm pregnant!


----------



## Hann12

AlesiaNicole said:


> Hann I don't really have any symptoms either other than having to pee a lot and being tired. My bb's are a little sore and yesterday I felt gaggy, but that only lasted a little bit. If it weren't for the tests that keep coming up positive I wouldn't really believe I'm pregnant!

I guess it's still early days - in 2/3 weeks we'll probably be moaning about how sick we feel lol! I know I probably will! All worth it though!


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> I would love twins, but I think it would be very HARD... My Partner works basically 24/7 my mum also works, so it would just be me all the time. For me id say you need at least 2 people to be on hand at all times.

Ooof! I think twins would be a killer! Plus much higher risk to you and them etc plus think of all that extra stretching out.... lol


----------



## julesjules100

stuckinoki said:


> Good god I'm so constipated :(
> 
> I feel like I'm going to poop my pants but by the time I'm done giving birth to it, it looks more like a sliver of dried sweet potato.
> 
> I just want to poop.

If you're not sick, then buy a bag of prunes when you do your next grocery shop and have c 8 of those in the day, which should help (any more than that and you'll be doing it through the eye of a needle!)


----------



## Hann12

julesjules100 said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Good god I'm so constipated :(
> 
> I feel like I'm going to poop my pants but by the time I'm done giving birth to it, it looks more like a sliver of dried sweet potato.
> 
> I just want to poop.
> 
> If you're not sick, then buy a bag of prunes when you do your next grocery shop and have c 8 of those in the day, which should help (any more than that and you'll be doing it through the eye of a needle!)Click to expand...

Ha ha - thats what I have to do to my DD when she is constipated. It really does work!


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Hi girls, thanks for being so supportive, alas I'm officially out. It took the long weekend for me to deal with it, but I think I have my head together now. It's the best of a bad situation. Doctor says all tissue has passed and my uterine lining is thin and looks good. My ovaries look super healthy with lots of follicles. After my next spontaneous period I'm good to try again. Bleeding should taper off within the week. 

My husband, daughter and I baked a Goodbye Baby Cake and had a lot of family time. we explained to her that the baby was going away for a while but hopefully they would decide to come back soon. (Then we put the kiddo to bed and cracked a bottle of wine!)

The day I told my best friend, I found out they were losing their 13 week pregnancy. I think my loss really helped her open up and talk about hers. She doesn't have many people she could talk to about it. In a way I feel like God may have given me something he knew I was capable of handling so I would be in position to help someone who was about to have a much harder time. we're leaning on each other and hopefully in a few months we both be beginning all over again.

Thanks again for being so sweet girls. H&H 9 months!! (or 7/8 now!! Go May Babies!)


----------



## maybesoon

BeccaMichelle said:


> Hi girls, thanks for being so supportive, alas I'm officially out. It took the long weekend for me to deal with it, but I think I have my head together now. It's the best of a bad situation. Doctor says all tissue has passed and my uterine lining is thin and looks good. My ovaries look super healthy with lots of follicles. After my next spontaneous period I'm good to try again. Bleeding should taper off within the week.
> 
> My husband, daughter and I baked a Goodbye Baby Cake and had a lot of family time. we explained to her that the baby was going away for a while but hopefully they would decide to come back soon. (Then we put the kiddo to bed and cracked a bottle of wine!)
> 
> The day I told my best friend, I found out they were losing their 13 week pregnancy. I think my loss really helped her open up and talk about hers. She doesn't have many people she could talk to about it. In a way I feel like God may have given me something he knew I was capable of handling so I would be in position to help someone who was about to have a much harder time. we're leaning on each other and hopefully in a few months we both be beginning all over again.
> 
> Thanks again for being so sweet girls. H&H 9 months!! (or 7/8 now!! Go May Babies!)

Oh wow... Words can't express how sorry I am. You are an amazingly strong woman and an amazing friend to be able to turn this into such a positive situation and help your friend through her grief. Although the situation is not one any of us ever wishes to be in, I can only pray that if I am faced with this, I can be as strong as you. You are definately an inspiration to the rest of us!:hugs:

Take care of yourself (and your friend) and I will be thinking of you & keeping my fxed that your sticky bean is just around the corner....


----------



## sarahuk

maybesoon said:


> BeccaMichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, thanks for being so supportive, alas I'm officially out. It took the long weekend for me to deal with it, but I think I have my head together now. It's the best of a bad situation. Doctor says all tissue has passed and my uterine lining is thin and looks good. My ovaries look super healthy with lots of follicles. After my next spontaneous period I'm good to try again. Bleeding should taper off within the week.
> 
> My husband, daughter and I baked a Goodbye Baby Cake and had a lot of family time. we explained to her that the baby was going away for a while but hopefully they would decide to come back soon. (Then we put the kiddo to bed and cracked a bottle of wine!)
> 
> The day I told my best friend, I found out they were losing their 13 week pregnancy. I think my loss really helped her open up and talk about hers. She doesn't have many people she could talk to about it. In a way I feel like God may have given me something he knew I was capable of handling so I would be in position to help someone who was about to have a much harder time. we're leaning on each other and hopefully in a few months we both be beginning all over again.
> 
> Thanks again for being so sweet girls. H&H 9 months!! (or 7/8 now!! Go May Babies!)
> 
> Oh wow... Words can't express how sorry I am. You are an amazingly strong woman and an amazing friend to be able to turn this into such a positive situation and help your friend through her grief. Although the situation is not one any of us ever wishes to be in, I can only pray that if I am faced with this, I can be as strong as you. You are definately an inspiration to the rest of us!:hugs:
> 
> Take care of yourself (and your friend) and I will be thinking of you & keeping my fxed that your sticky bean is just around the corner....Click to expand...

Could not have said it more perfectly. xx


----------



## Courtney917

I am so sorry for your loss. Its amazing how you can turn this into a positive situation, it shows what a big heart you have and what a great friend you are! Wishing you nothing but baby dust, I am sure you'll have your BFP soon!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Completely agree with the others, you have such an amazing outlook and are so strong. I wish you all the best with getting your sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## julesjules100

So sorry that it hasn't worked out and hope that you can both bring comfort to each other.... Chin up xx


----------



## Ankha

So sorry about your loss. I'm in total awe of you being able to take such a positive outlook from it all, we'd all be extremely lucky to have a friend like you. Hope all goes well for you and you get your sticky bean soon xx :hugs:


----------



## kezziek

BeccaMichelle - big hugs to you, you are amazing and i just know you will get your sticky bean soon. Please stay in touch and let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I want to tell myself that i'm pregnant. I'm taking the prenatals and starting to eat healthier (even though we already do). I am getting lines on HPTs, but they are light still. I figured they would be getting darker by now. I just really feel like i'm setting myself up for disappointment. 

The first one was basically non existent (not fmu), then it got a little darker with FMU, but now (not fmu) it's as dark as the FMU tests, but not darker. I was hoping it would have gotten darker regardless of time I took it. 

Should I not worry myself? I have a beta test tomorrow. So that will be definitive. I just wish I wasn't so concerned about it to begin with.


----------



## TTCBean

Casey, if you are getting two lines I'd say you are definately pregnant :) don't worry yourself tonight, you have a beta tomorrow and that will come before you know it!

Ladies... are pretty bad period like cramping something to worry about? No bleeding at all, just these HORRID period feeling cramps. Feels like my uterus area is getting scrapped with a rusty jagged spoon!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

TTCBean said:


> Casey, if you are getting two lines I'd say you are definately pregnant :) don't worry yourself tonight, you have a beta tomorrow and that will come before you know it!
> 
> Ladies... are pretty bad period like cramping something to worry about? No bleeding at all, just these HORRID period feeling cramps. Feels like my uterus area is getting scrapped with a rusty jagged spoon!

cramping with pregnancy is normal, but what your describing seems a bit much. I would definitely call the Dr about this. Mild to moderate cramping is normal. something that would be not as bad as a period. I had cramping the whole time throughout my first pregnancy. Maybe except for the end. But it was never awful, never anything I couldn't just shrug off.


----------



## TTCBean

Is it worrisome if they come and go? I haven't felt any cramping for more than two hours. I will definitely call my OBGYN if I experience it again. What would cause period like cramping? It's like a pulling sensation when it happens.

I just read that pulling/af like cramps is normal (some women seem to have it pretty bad)... maybe my pain tolerance is just low?


----------



## Sass827

It's very normal, just as long as you don't have bleeding, fever, chills with the cramps. It's your uterus growing and thickening and the little bean burrowing in even more. I read a good article about it today. If I can find it, I'll post the link for you. :)


----------



## aknqtpie

I have been having horrid AF like cramps, I think it's normal. And I think it's because I'm bloat and gassy. I have found if I start walking around that I start feeling better. I get them at night too.. That sucks.


----------



## Harley Quinn

I was going to say that sometimes when I'm super bloated it feels like really bad period cramps. It could just be that.


----------



## Sass827

Found it - https://www.babycenter.com/0_abdominal-pain-during-pregnancy_204.bc?page=2#articlesection3


----------



## Hann12

TTC bean - probably just your uterus growing and stretching. There is a lot of that in the first trimester, can be a worry but it's probably fine!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Sass - thanks for the link. :) My cramps are certainly worsened by the lovely gas and constipation I'm having. 

How are you all today?

I woke up feeling sick and dizzy (yay) had a couple of gingerbread men (the Organix kids ones are great!) and some water and it's marginally better but today is defintely the worst so far. 

Could be nerves as I have a Dr appt at 8:50 and I'm scared of him telling me off for being pregnant so soon after MC.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

TTCBean - last pregnancy my cramps were on and off and much worse than a period. And that little bean had snuckled in in the perfect place and grew really nicely (chromosomal issue stopped it growing) - so the cramps are a good thing. Mine haven't been as bad this time and now I'm worrying! But I think maybe a lot of the cramping is your uterus stretching and maybe mines not gone fully back so that's why it's not as painful.


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake - the symptoms are great - I'm looking forward to having more than just being tired! Hope it goes well at the dr! Also I think once you've been pregnant before (even if you did mc) your uterus stretches much more easily and you feel it less. Much like you get your bump way before you did with the first one as your body jut remembers!


----------



## BabyMay

Good Luck at your apt CupCakeBaby. I have my first apt today and they will do an ultrasound.... I am so nervous. It is all I can think about. I just want to see that little heartbeat. I got pregnant on the second month after a d and c bc of a mmc. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks ladies.

My appointment went well.

He wasn't angry at all, said there's no risk in me being pregnant again so soon, and wished me the best of luck. He's a great Doctor. :)

Got the paperwork to fill in and send off for my 12 weeks scan, and have my booking appointment with the midwife made for October 11th. I'll be 9+6 then, but we're away from when I'm 7+4 to 9+4 so it's the soonest I can have it and I don't mind leaving it until later as here the MW doesn't book your scans, so I'll still get my scan at 11-12 weeks.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

BabyMay said:


> Good Luck at your apt CupCakeBaby. I have my first apt today and they will do an ultrasound.... I am so nervous. It is all I can think about. I just want to see that little heartbeat. I got pregnant on the second month after a d and c bc of a mmc. Good luck to everyone!

Hope it all goes well sweetie x


----------



## stuckinoki

Yay Cupcake. Glad it went so well!

AFM, my temp is still up....so I'm calling that good.lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Stucki.

High temp is definitely a good thing!!

I just had cloth nappies delivered from China that I ordered weeks ago.

This time next year Little Pumkin' should fit in them. :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

TTCbean-- Pain tolerance definitely has something to do with it. I usually always have horrid menstrual cramps to the point I'm crying and/or puking from the pain. My pregnancy cramps were nothing like that. 

Of they come and do I'd think they were more about the uterus stretching and thickening and everything simply getting ready. :) if you are still worried I would just tell your dr. 

I'm going in for my beta now..... Had a dream that they told me I wasn't pregnant!! :( I have been takin tests alllllllll the time and the line is always there but it's not gotten any darker! :(


----------



## stuckinoki

Completely off topic ladies, but I have to vent!

There's this girl...somewhere else [not here on this forum] and she's constantly complaining about EVERYTHING. Her job, her life, her DH, her job some more, her cousins[who are all supposedly terrible parents]

Anyway, she's pregnant and just posted this RANT about how one of her family members is such a bad parent, blah blah blah, how her child throws tantrums all the time, screaming and crying blah blah blah [all typical child behavior]

The part that bothered is that she's so damn judgmental about it...I mean, she's on the thread calling her cousin a dumb mom.

....so, in spite of my self control, I may have just told her off.... chalk it up to pregnancy hormones. I pretty much told her that it's rude to talk that much trash about your family on a public forum and that if she's not careful one day her child will be laid out on the floor in Walmart having a god awful tantrum and someone may just make a similar assumption about her parenting skills.

Grrr. I'm so irritated right now...but I've got that feeling of puffed up satisfaction.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

stuckinoki said:


> Completely off topic ladies, but I have to vent!
> 
> There's this girl...somewhere else [not here on this forum] and she's constantly complaining about EVERYTHING. Her job, her life, her DH, her job some more, her cousins[who are all supposedly terrible parents]
> 
> Anyway, she's pregnant and just posted this RANT about how one of her family members is such a bad parent, blah blah blah, how her child throws tantrums all the time, screaming and crying blah blah blah [all typical child behavior]
> 
> The part that bothered is that she's so damn judgmental about it...I mean, she's on the thread calling her cousin a dumb mom.
> 
> ....so, in spite of my self control, I may have just told her off.... chalk it up to pregnancy hormones. I pretty much told her that it's rude to talk that much trash about your family on a public forum and that if she's not careful one day her child will be laid out on the floor in Walmart having a god awful tantrum and someone may just make a similar assumption about her parenting skills.
> 
> Grrr. I'm so irritated right now...but I've got that feeling of puffed up satisfaction.

I'd have done the same.

Likelihood is if she complains that much then her children will learn thta's what you do and will be the whine-iest kids ever.

Just smile inside and think that her day will come.


----------



## LuckyFrankie

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I just got my BFP this morning and am absolutely over the moon (although still in shock a little since it was the first and only time we had done the deed since DS was born a whole year ago!).

I'm due on May 18th and this will be my 2nd baby. DS will be 21 months when the new one comes along so I'll have two under 2. Anyone else in the same position?


----------



## stuckinoki

Congratulations and welcom lucky!!!

Hope you have a dull, uneventful, boring pregnancy :)

(I mean that in a nice, uncomplicated way! Lol)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi Lucky Frankie :)

Congratulations. :) 

It's nice to have some ladies joining with due dates towards the end of the month. My birthday's at the end of May and I'm excited for ladies to start joining who are due on my birthday!

I guess Pumkin might be 2 weeks late, but seeing as it's most likely I'll need a section he/she will probably be early.


Ooooh - I almost just wrote "she will probably be early" then - even though all my dreams and feelings have been it's a boy. Weird!!!


----------



## Hann12

Luckyfrankie - I'm in the same position as you - due date is 17th may, my DD will be turning 22 months then. I hope we will be fine - my DD is very feisty! 

Good luck with all the tests and scams today girls! 

Funny how in the uk the drs just take your word for it that your pregnant, no one reallyhas bloods done. We never find out our hcg levels unless there has been an issue before I guess. Funny how each countries approach is different!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann12 said:


> Funny how in the uk the drs just take your word for it that your pregnant, no one reallyhas bloods done. We never find out our hcg levels unless there has been an issue before I guess. Funny how each countries approach is different!

I thought that in the Dr today.

I took in a urine sample in case he wanted to do a test.

He said no, that's fine.

I could just be faking! Lol.


----------



## TonyaG

I think the only reason I am getting these early tests are because I go to a fertility clinic. I have my 6 week scan tomorrow, I can't wait. These days har been going so slow. 
I thought getting pregnant was the hard part, but always waitin for the next test to confirm everything is ok is torture!


----------



## Lady H

Hi Ladies, may I join? Ff says I am due 13th May and GP says 14th.


----------



## stuckinoki

Our doctors here [at least the military ones that I am forced to endure] require a positive HPT before they'll even let you see the doctor!

And it has to be their test. 

I've gone in with my own faint +HPTs and they're tests were negative so I wasn't allowed to see a doctor! The tests they use are the cheapest, crapiest, 100mIU ones out there too!


----------



## Hann12

TonyaG said:


> I think the only reason I am getting these early tests are because I go to a fertility clinic. I have my 6 week scan tomorrow, I can't wait. These days har been going so slow.
> I thought getting pregnant was the hard part, but always waitin for the next test to confirm everything is ok is torture!

I am at s fertility clinic and I thought they would do a blood test but nope! They just told me to come back for a 6 week ultrasound - which of course I pay for. I don't care though as want to see my little peanut! I have 2 weeks 2 days until my ultrasound and would be going out of my mind waiting but luckily fir a week of that I'm on holiday so it will go quickly, or at least one of the weeks will lol!

Stuckinoki - that's crazy - where are you?!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies, so sorry I'm AWOL at the minute... My OH is annoying the hell out of me!

I was putting the boys to bed lastnight, after reading them their stories I came down and he had the bloody flooring up in the dining room! The dining room is all linked in Witt he kitchen and front room!

So today were lifting flooring up which is laminated wood and also porcelain tiles in the kitchen! They were only put down 2 years ago! Arghhhhhh I could bloody swing for him.

So guess who is on cleaning duties? Yup me urghhh the dust is just everywhere. I'll be glad to be settled and sorted again!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Waiting is going to be torture..... I just feel like its all wrong. My
Tests should be getting darker by now. 

I'm already feeling like I'm out. I hate being such a downer I'm just such a worry wart sometimes.... :/


----------



## TonyaG

Hann12 said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> I think the only reason I am getting these early tests are because I go to a fertility clinic. I have my 6 week scan tomorrow, I can't wait. These days har been going so slow.
> I thought getting pregnant was the hard part, but always waitin for the next test to confirm everything is ok is torture!
> 
> I am at s fertility clinic and I thought they would do a blood test but nope! They just told me to come back for a 6 week ultrasound - which of course I pay for. I don't care though as want to see my little peanut! I have 2 weeks 2 days until my ultrasound and would be going out of my mind waiting but luckily fir a week of that I'm on holiday so it will go quickly, or at least one of the weeks will lol!
> 
> Stuckinoki - that's crazy - where are you?!Click to expand...

I have been very fortunate, everything at the clinic has been covered under my Heath card. The only thing I have to pay for are the meds, and my work plan has covered those. I am very thankful since treatment is so expensive an I would not have been able to do this.


----------



## jtink28

TonyaG said:


> I think the only reason I am getting these early tests are because I go to a fertility clinic. I have my 6 week scan tomorrow, I can't wait. These days har been going so slow.
> I thought getting pregnant was the hard part, but always waitin for the next test to confirm everything is ok is torture!


yeah, i only get early scans and blood tests because i am high-risk. i still don't get a scan until 7w2d though!! it is torture waiting!! 
i don't have any m/s yet, so i'm a little anxious to know that everything's okay. but i did fall asleep at 7pm last night (!!!) and my boobs are huge and ache all the time. so something must be going on in there :)


----------



## TonyaG

I am praying that I am lucky and do not get much m/s. Although I agree it would be reassuring that things are progressing well, I don not want m/s!


----------



## stuckinoki

Ugh. So I feel like poo. Almost like motion sickness. I haven't been able to do anything this morning, even though there's a ton of housework staring at me from my perch on the couch.

The nurse from my specialist called me back, she said that if AF doesn't show up by Tuesday that I'll go in for an US. They said that the doctor wants to make sure that it's not a cyst causing the faint positives :(

If it's a cyst, then I'll feel like a fool for thinking I was pregnant when I really wasn't!! I'm so nervous.

If I do start bleeding, I've got the OK for a Femara and trigger cycle with them...so I figure what the heck, I'm going to push through one way or another!


----------



## TonyaG

stuckinoki said:


> Ugh. So I feel like poo. Almost like motion sickness. I haven't been able to do anything this morning, even though there's a ton of housework staring at me from my perch on the couch.
> 
> The nurse from my specialist called me back, she said that if AF doesn't show up by Tuesday that I'll go in for an US. They said that the doctor wants to make sure that it's not a cyst causing the faint positives :(
> 
> If it's a cyst, then I'll feel like a fool for thinking I was pregnant when I really wasn't!! I'm so nervous.
> 
> If I do start bleeding, I've got the OK for a Femara and trigger cycle with them...so I figure what the heck, I'm going to push through one way or another!

Sorry you have to wait so long to find out. I used Femara and trigger and it worked for me!


----------



## stuckinoki

TonyaG said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. So I feel like poo. Almost like motion sickness. I haven't been able to do anything this morning, even though there's a ton of housework staring at me from my perch on the couch.
> 
> The nurse from my specialist called me back, she said that if AF doesn't show up by Tuesday that I'll go in for an US. They said that the doctor wants to make sure that it's not a cyst causing the faint positives :(
> 
> If it's a cyst, then I'll feel like a fool for thinking I was pregnant when I really wasn't!! I'm so nervous.
> 
> If I do start bleeding, I've got the OK for a Femara and trigger cycle with them...so I figure what the heck, I'm going to push through one way or another!
> 
> Sorry you have to wait so long to find out. I used Femara and trigger and it worked for me!Click to expand...


What dose were you on [if you don't mind me asking]


----------



## TonyaG

I was on 2.5mg day 3-7. I produced I mature follicle and then triggered for release and timed intercourse.


----------



## Hann12

Never hear of a cyst producing a positive hpt! Hope it's not that :hugs:


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Never hear of a cyst producing a positive hpt! Hope it's not that :hugs:

Yeah, sadly so.... Fingers crossed Stucki that it's not that. 

There are a number of other medical conditions (albeit more rare) that can show a positive on a pregnancy test too. x


----------



## stuckinoki

julesjules100 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Never hear of a cyst producing a positive hpt! Hope it's not that :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, sadly so.... Fingers crossed Stucki that it's not that.
> 
> There are a number of other medical conditions (albeit more rare) that can show a positive on a pregnancy test too. xClick to expand...

Yeah, mostly cancers...I'd rather it be a cyst than cancer if it came down to it though :dohh:

I just took an EPT that I found in my junk drawer and it's so so so faint...I just don't know what to think.

AF was officially due yesterday. No symptoms or signs of her showing though.


----------



## julesjules100

stuckinoki said:


> Yeah, mostly cancers...I'd rather it be a cyst than cancer if it came down to it though :dohh:
> 
> I just took an EPT that I found in my junk drawer and it's so so so faint...I just don't know what to think.
> 
> AF was officially due yesterday. No symptoms or signs of her showing though.

Oh lord, I knew I shouldn't have mentioned that!! That's very very rare, so I'd deffo rule that off the stress list!

Are your periods normally on time?Still possible to have an ovarian cyst AND still be pregnant.... x


----------



## julesjules100

stuckinoki said:


> Yeah, mostly cancers...I'd rather it be a cyst than cancer if it came down to it though :dohh:
> 
> I just took an EPT that I found in my junk drawer and it's so so so faint...I just don't know what to think.
> 
> AF was officially due yesterday. No symptoms or signs of her showing though.

I've just had a rather naughty thought.... It sucks having to wait until Tuesday to check for a cyst. Could you not call them back and say that you're in a lot of pain and would really like to see the doctor before then to be able to rule it out....?

It's probably going to be too early to see a pregnancy though but may bring you comfort to know it's not a cyst? x


----------



## stuckinoki

julesjules100 said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, mostly cancers...I'd rather it be a cyst than cancer if it came down to it though :dohh:
> 
> I just took an EPT that I found in my junk drawer and it's so so so faint...I just don't know what to think.
> 
> AF was officially due yesterday. No symptoms or signs of her showing though.
> 
> I've just had a rather naughty thought.... It sucks having to wait until Tuesday to check for a cyst. Could you not call them back and say that you're in a lot of pain and would really like to see the doctor before then to be able to rule it out....?
> 
> It's probably going to be too early to see a pregnancy though but may bring you comfort to know it's not a cyst? xClick to expand...

My doctor is almost 2 hours away and he's out of the office this week anyhow...I'd rather wait until he's in, because at least if I make the drive all the way there, I can talk to him as well.

And meh, today is Thursday already...I've been waiting over 3 years, what's another week. 

But I like the way you think! :rofl:


----------



## stuckinoki

Alright ladies, I think I'm off to have a nap.

DH texted earlier and said that he wants to take me for Mexican tonight for dinne :happydance: so I'm going to go get rested [haven't been sleeping well for 2 weeks now]


----------



## julesjules100

stuckinoki said:


> Alright ladies, I think I'm off to have a nap.
> 
> DH texted earlier and said that he wants to take me for Mexican tonight for dinne :happydance: so I'm going to go get rested [haven't been sleeping well for 2 weeks now]

Stay away from the refried beans or that gas will get 10x worse!

Rest well x


----------



## luluamcr

Omg m/s has shown itself today at the most inappropriate time.... only just got my 5 items through the till and back to the car in time :( poor DD was still in the trolley wondering what Mummy was doing at the side of the car! Haven't been able to move too far off the sofa fOr rest of afternoon (not handy with an 18mo) thanks to the horrible motion like sickness each time I move!! :(


----------



## sarahuk

TonyaG said:


> I think the only reason I am getting these early tests are because I go to a fertility clinic. I have my 6 week scan tomorrow, I can't wait. These days har been going so slow.
> I thought getting pregnant was the hard part, but always waitin for the next test to confirm everything is ok is torture!

Good luck for tomorrow! I have my scan then too! :happydance: x

True about the tests too lol


----------



## sarahuk

Lady H said:


> Hi Ladies, may I join? Ff says I am due 13th May and GP says 14th.

OMG Lady H! Congrats hun! :D xxx


----------



## Harley Quinn

LuckyFrankie said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I just got my BFP this morning and am absolutely over the moon (although still in shock a little since it was the first and only time we had done the deed since DS was born a whole year ago!).
> 
> I'm due on May 18th and this will be my 2nd baby. DS will be 21 months when the new one comes along so I'll have two under 2. Anyone else in the same position?




Hann12 said:


> Luckyfrankie - I'm in the same position as you - due date is 17th may, my DD will be turning 22 months then. I hope we will be fine - my DD is very feisty!

Me too! My little guy will be 18 months when the next one is due. I figure I'll be due somewhere around the 9th (waiting for a scan for the official word).

Should be fun having two under two! I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Jinbean

sarahuk said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> I think the only reason I am getting these early tests are because I go to a fertility clinic. I have my 6 week scan tomorrow, I can't wait. These days har been going so slow.
> I thought getting pregnant was the hard part, but always waitin for the next test to confirm everything is ok is torture!
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow! I have my scan then too! :happydance: x
> 
> True about the tests too lolClick to expand...

Good luck to both of you I have my scan tomorrow too! Sooo excited but so nervous all rolled into one! xxx


----------



## waiting2012

Hello Ladies...I was feeling rather colorful..LOL..Having to keep my spirits up right now, and not think about the enevitable.. I went to the bathroom at 11 while the kids sat down for lunch here where I work, and when I wiped--light pink spotting..:( I know I can't stress over everything, but it was enough for me to take a few minutes away from my class and call my ob's office. I had my blood drawn already so I figured and hoped they would have the numbers.. 13,549 was my Hcg.. I'm not sure if that's good or not but the doctor didn't seem like it was bad and that the spotting though pink was terrible--still wants me to just come in tomorrow morning for my scan. He's going to check my progesterone again--I didn't think to ask what it was too.. :dohh: He wants me to "take it easy".. LOL.. If I start bleeding heavily--I'm supposed to go to the ER and tell them who my dr is, etc..I work in daycare and we are already staff limited so its not like I can go home.. :( I haven't even told my bosses about being pg yet and they think the appointments are for the kids anyways.. I'm not cramping like you would think AF cramps--just more of a tugging feeling straight across my where c/section scars are so I imagine just the uterus stretching a bit.. and my boobs still hurt and I've been more nauseas today than most.. the only thing new is this headache I've got.. I hope that's not a sign that my progesterone has dropped.. :(

Beccamichelle--Hun, I'm sooooo sorry sweetie! :hugs::hugs::hugs: You put your feelings out there in the most beautiful way.. I know that your rainbow will not be waiting long to join your family.. :hugs:

Welcome Newbies! Congrats to you all!

Leann--I just hate when the hubby starts projects on or in the house--so annoying.. LOL... I guess he's trying to get ready for the new bundle coming in 7 months..Better to start earlier than later...:rofl:

Lots of Love, and I'll update more later... :)


----------



## Dee_H

Wish I never read this thread!!! Now I am totally stressed out. I had a ultrasound 2 weeks ago...not baby related. I have been having pain throughout my whole cycle and was passing huge clots during my period!I am going to see my doc for the results on Monday. I called after I read this thread and the receptionist said she could not tell me the results. I do however have sore boobs..feel nausea..and slight cramping. Now I worry that I have a cyst or something and that is what is giving me the BFP. I just went out and bought another test..don't know why..the results wouldn't change. Why do I do this to myself...I am a ball of nerves and could just burst into tears. Monday can't come soon enough:cry:


----------



## Hann12

Waiting 2012 - lots of people get spotting so try not to worry for now (easier said than done I know!) and good thing is that at least you will get your scan tomorrow and hopefully all will be okay. Your body has done this before so FX its just stretching. 

Good luck to all the scans tomorrow! 

Harley Quinn - yay for 2 under 2!! Your little one is very cute!

luluamcr - poor you with the sickness, I reckon mine will start with a bang like that too! FX its not too bad for you!

Stuckinoki - hope you have a nice night and get to think of other things.


----------



## Hann12

Dee_H said:


> Wish I never read this thread!!! Now I am totally stressed out. I had a ultrasound 2 weeks ago...not baby related. I have been having pain throughout my whole cycle and was passing huge clots during my period!I am going to see my doc for the results on Monday. I called after I read this thread and the receptionist said she could not tell me the results. I do however have sore boobs..feel nausea..and slight cramping. Now I worry that I have a cyst or something and that is what is giving me the BFP. I just went out and bought another test..don't know why..the results wouldn't change. Why do I do this to myself...I am a ball of nerves and could just burst into tears. Monday can't come soon enough:cry:

Dee_H - try not to think the worst, I have to say I had a mini panic too when I read that about the cysts etc but when I googled it, its very rare and HCG doesn't increase like it does in pregnancy so if you have nice lines now then I'm sure everything is fine. Its probably just Dr policy not to let the receptionist give results too.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So I got my results back of my initial beta. It's 24. I'm 4 wk 3 days along. 

The nurse then went on to inform me that I should be cautiously optimistic because the numbers were below 50 and that it usually meant chemical pregnancy. *sigh* 

Cautiously optimistic?? :( that's pretty difficult for me. Any experience here?


----------



## TonyaG

CaseyBaby718 said:


> So I got my results back of my initial beta. It's 24. I'm 4 wk 3 days along.
> 
> The nurse then went on to inform me that I should be cautiously optimistic because the numbers were below 50 and that it usually meant chemical pregnancy. *sigh*
> 
> Cautiously optimistic?? :( that's pretty difficult for me. Any experience here?

My first beta was at 3w 5d and was 37, did you do another test?


----------



## stuckinoki

I've never made it past 28...so yeah. I've got experience

Don't let that mean old nurse scare you. You're very very early yet and your numbers have to start somewhere.

The only way they can confirm one way or another is a repeat blood in 2-3 days to see if they've risen.

Good luck hun!


----------



## maybesoon

Bloated... UGH.... Could I possibly be anymore bloated....... I could pass for 6 months not 6 weeks right now!!!


----------



## Hann12

Casey - FX it works out for you. Was that the result of the beta taken today? I have no experience of the numbers as we don't get them here unless you are at a fertility clinic I think. Sometimes more information can be worse than none because it might just correct itself just fine and you need not have worried.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

My next test is monday. She did say to be cautiously optimistic but now all I can imagine is a chemical pregnancy. It would have been easier for me to be optimistic if she hadnt given me the chemical pregnancy talk.


----------



## Courtney917

CaseyBaby718 said:


> My next test is monday. She did say to be cautiously optimistic but now all I can imagine is a chemical pregnancy. It would have been easier for me to be optimistic if she hadnt given me the chemical pregnancy talk.

I've heard of people having levels at that and went on to have perfectly healthy babies! Fingers crossed that your numbers double tomorrow!!!


----------



## Courtney917

maybesoon said:


> Bloated... UGH.... Could I possibly be anymore bloated....... I could pass for 6 months not 6 weeks right now!!!

Lol I'm the same way all I keep thinking is people probably think I'm so fat lol.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I've asked DH to stay home Monday so that if it is chemical at least I won't find out alone and we can at least be together for it.


----------



## jtink28

Courtney917 said:


> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> Bloated... UGH.... Could I possibly be anymore bloated....... I could pass for 6 months not 6 weeks right now!!!
> 
> Lol I'm the same way all I keep thinking is people probably think I'm so fat lol.Click to expand...

a friend actually said to me today, "you're starting to look a little pregnant!!"

i wanted to say, I'M ONLY 5W4D!!!! haha, i'm sure it's bloat!! i hope this bloat goes down soon :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hugs Casey. Xxxx I hope it's good news for you. Xxx


----------



## maybesoon

jtink28 said:


> a friend actually said to me today, "you're starting to look a little pregnant!!"
> 
> i wanted to say, I'M ONLY 5W4D!!!! haha, i'm sure it's bloat!! i hope this bloat goes down soon :)

I'm sure hoping it goes down too because right now I look like I swallowed a big watermelon!!! :haha:

I'm wanting to start taking weekly pics of my tummy, but with this bloat going on..... ugh :growlmad:


----------



## julesjules100

Dee_H said:


> Wish I never read this thread!!! Now I am totally stressed out. I had a ultrasound 2 weeks ago...not baby related. I have been having pain throughout my whole cycle and was passing huge clots during my period!I am going to see my doc for the results on Monday. I called after I read this thread and the receptionist said she could not tell me the results. I do however have sore boobs..feel nausea..and slight cramping. Now I worry that I have a cyst or something and that is what is giving me the BFP. I just went out and bought another test..don't know why..the results wouldn't change. Why do I do this to myself...I am a ball of nerves and could just burst into tears. Monday can't come soon enough:cry:

Oh my god I'm so sorry!!! So didn't mean to upset anyone!! They're incredibly rare (as are the cancers that yield a positive preg test). In all thing medical you have to go on stats and therefore this is not something to get yourself upset over. 

Apols for contributing to that...

J x


----------



## jtink28

maybesoon said:


> I'm wanting to start taking weekly pics of my tummy, but with this bloat going on..... ugh :growlmad:

i think i'm going to start taking weekly pics at 8 weeks...i think the bloat will be gone by then :)


----------



## Hann12

Casey I'm glad your DH will be with you, hopefully you will be able to celebrate together!

I'm massively bloated too!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Does progesterone cause bloating? I'm on a progesterone suppository. I am really bloated and I can't tell if it's from pregnancy (since I have to be cautious about thinking that way *rolls eyes*) or from them prometrium meds.


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> I'm sure hoping it goes down too because right now I look like I swallowed a big watermelon!!! :haha:
> 
> I'm wanting to start taking weekly pics of my tummy, but with this bloat going on..... ugh :growlmad:

I'm the same too. Look normal in the morning but but the time I get home at night I look 4 months gone my belly is out so far. Weird. 

If you do start photographing do them in the morning, when everything is flatter! Lol x


----------



## julesjules100

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Does progesterone cause bloating? I'm on a progesterone suppository. I am really bloated and I can't tell if it's from pregnancy (since I have to be cautious about thinking that way *rolls eues*) or from them prometrium meds.

Yes, progesterone suppositories have a common side effect of bloating (and smelly wind!).


----------



## waiting2012

Casey--try not to worry hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Your numbers aren't bad--and not all nurses are so kind when giving information to patients nor are receptionists.. I've got to get back to the kids--time for my lunch to be over...UGH...


----------



## maybesoon

Oh wow..... We now have had 4 people where I live confirmed to have the West Nile Virus.... As if there isn't enough for a pregnant woman to worry about... Now I gotta find out if I'm allowed to wear bug spray & if so what kind is ok & if not hope & pray I can outrun those darn pesky ginormous mosquitoes we have here in west/central Texas!


----------



## Hann12

Ah that explains the bloating - progesterone tablets for me too! No wind thankfully yet though!


----------



## veronica s

maybesoon said:


> Oh wow..... We now have had 4 people where I live confirmed to have the West Nile Virus.... As if there isn't enough for a pregnant woman to worry about... Now I gotta find out if I'm allowed to wear bug spray & if so what kind is ok & if not hope & pray I can outrun those darn pesky ginormous mosquitoes we have here in west/central Texas!

I've heard bug spray is a no-no.


----------



## poppy13

Wow this thread has been busy! 
I'm 6 weeks today and still waiting to hear from the midwife. :-(


----------



## sarahuk

Jinbean said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> I think the only reason I am getting these early tests are because I go to a fertility clinic. I have my 6 week scan tomorrow, I can't wait. These days har been going so slow.
> I thought getting pregnant was the hard part, but always waitin for the next test to confirm everything is ok is torture!
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow! I have my scan then too! :happydance: x
> 
> True about the tests too lolClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck to both of you I have my scan tomorrow too! Sooo excited but so nervous all rolled into one! xxxClick to expand...

Oh thats fab!!! Ill be looking for your update too then hun! xx


----------



## maybesoon

veronica s said:


> I've heard bug spray is a no-no.

yeah, that's what I'm afraid of!!! Ever since they had a mosquito test positive for it back the first of August right close to our house, I have been staying inside. I just go from house to car, car to work, work to car, car to house. It really sucks because I'm such a huge outdoors person normally. But now that they have confirmed the 4th case in humans it's really starting to worry me. 

It's just crazy this is happening because we are so stinking dry around here & never get rain.....


----------



## sarahuk

Dee_H said:


> Wish I never read this thread!!! Now I am totally stressed out. I had a ultrasound 2 weeks ago...not baby related. I have been having pain throughout my whole cycle and was passing huge clots during my period!I am going to see my doc for the results on Monday. I called after I read this thread and the receptionist said she could not tell me the results. I do however have sore boobs..feel nausea..and slight cramping. Now I worry that I have a cyst or something and that is what is giving me the BFP. I just went out and bought another test..don't know why..the results wouldn't change. Why do I do this to myself...I am a ball of nerves and could just burst into tears. Monday can't come soon enough:cry:

My sister had a cyst, but she was also pregnant. I asked my doctor last year how possible it was to get a false positive for other conditions and she said it was not common at all...so im sure everthing is fine :)


----------



## sarahuk

CaseyBaby718 said:


> So I got my results back of my initial beta. It's 24. I'm 4 wk 3 days along.
> 
> The nurse then went on to inform me that I should be cautiously optimistic because the numbers were below 50 and that it usually meant chemical pregnancy. *sigh*
> 
> Cautiously optimistic?? :( that's pretty difficult for me. Any experience here?

I would try not to worry. Anything over 5 means pregnant. So if you consider that you start at 0 or 1...and the fact that it has to double...i dont think 24 is something to worry about at such an early stage.

With my chemical I didnt get above 6 hcg. But remember its not how high the numbers are that matters...its what they do :) x


----------



## sarahuk

waiting2012 said:


> Casey--try not to worry hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Your numbers aren't bad--and not all nurses are so kind when giving information to patients nor are receptionists.. I've got to get back to the kids--time for my lunch to be over...UGH...

Thats true that...the receptionst that gave me my second beta admitted she had no idea what it was all about and asked if id mind explaining it to her so she would know for the next time somone called...was nice actually. We chatted a good 5 mins on hcg and doubling and when it doesnt double...she actually thanked me when i got off the phone lol.


----------



## jtink28

maybesoon said:


> veronica s said:
> 
> 
> I've heard bug spray is a no-no.
> 
> yeah, that's what I'm afraid of!!! Ever since they had a mosquito test positive for it back the first of August right close to our house, I have been staying inside. I just go from house to car, car to work, work to car, car to house. It really sucks because I'm such a huge outdoors person normally. But now that they have confirmed the 4th case in humans it's really starting to worry me.
> 
> It's just crazy this is happening because we are so stinking dry around here & never get rain.....Click to expand...

https://www.diapers.com/p/california-baby-natural-bug-blend-bug-repellent-spray-65-oz-6773?site=CA&utm_source=cse&utm_medium=cpc_D&utm_term=CB-032&utm_campaign=Google&CAWELAID=1338699606&utm_content=pla&cagpspn=pla&ci_kw={keyword}

there are all kinds of natural alternatives you can buy, for just about anything. (the one above is just an example. i love california baby products. i may be partial, though - i was born and raised in san diego :) )

just do a little research - there's so much stuff out there.


----------



## jtink28

dang it! i couldn't get the link to work. 

anyhow, it's a bug spray by the brand "california baby" 

really great stuff. they have a ton of natural items that i adore. i have an autoimmune disease, so i've always tried to use natural, healthy products.


----------



## veronica s

maybesoon said:


> veronica s said:
> 
> 
> I've heard bug spray is a no-no.
> 
> yeah, that's what I'm afraid of!!! Ever since they had a mosquito test positive for it back the first of August right close to our house, I have been staying inside. I just go from house to car, car to work, work to car, car to house. It really sucks because I'm such a huge outdoors person normally. But now that they have confirmed the 4th case in humans it's really starting to worry me.
> 
> It's just crazy this is happening because we are so stinking dry around here & never get rain.....Click to expand...

Here's a thread that might help. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/natural-parenting/1107369-natural-mosquito-repellent.html
I've heard of someone using catnip mixed with something, but I can't remember what.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Thank you so much everyone. I did try to tell her that with DD my numbers were 44 and they did in fact double to 88. She said she would like more than anything for it to double and me not have a chemical. I think she was trying to prepare me. But honestly I think she could have just said nothing and then Monday would still paint a more accurate picture of what's happening. Regardless of whether she prepares me or not it'll still hurt.

And all it's going to do is make me worry all weekend


----------



## Courtney917

sarahuk said:


> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> So I got my results back of my initial beta. It's 24. I'm 4 wk 3 days along.
> 
> The nurse then went on to inform me that I should be cautiously optimistic because the numbers were below 50 and that it usually meant chemical pregnancy. *sigh*
> 
> Cautiously optimistic?? :( that's pretty difficult for me. Any experience here?
> 
> I would try not to worry. Anything over 5 means pregnant. So if you consider that you start at 0 or 1...and the fact that it has to double...i dont think 24 is something to worry about at such an early stage.
> 
> With my chemical I didnt get above 6 hcg. But remember its not how high the numbers are that matters...its what they do :) xClick to expand...

With my chemical I never got above 9 so 24 isn't a bad number!!


----------



## maybesoon

jtink28 said:


> dang it! i couldn't get the link to work.
> 
> anyhow, it's a bug spray by the brand "california baby"
> 
> really great stuff. they have a ton of natural items that i adore. i have an autoimmune disease, so i've always tried to use natural, healthy products.

I also have an autoimmune disease so I really try not to have to use anything. It just amazes me with how extremely dry we are here that West Nile would break out! It's kinda shocking our area.


----------



## sarahuk

Courtney917 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> So I got my results back of my initial beta. It's 24. I'm 4 wk 3 days along.
> 
> The nurse then went on to inform me that I should be cautiously optimistic because the numbers were below 50 and that it usually meant chemical pregnancy. *sigh*
> 
> Cautiously optimistic?? :( that's pretty difficult for me. Any experience here?
> 
> I would try not to worry. Anything over 5 means pregnant. So if you consider that you start at 0 or 1...and the fact that it has to double...i dont think 24 is something to worry about at such an early stage.
> 
> With my chemical I didnt get above 6 hcg. But remember its not how high the numbers are that matters...its what they do :) xClick to expand...
> 
> With my chemical I never got above 9 so 24 isn't a bad number!!Click to expand...

Agree!

Plus...I always thought the definition of chemical was attempted implantation that didnt occur properly so we got af and we only got a bfp because we caught the hcg falling. I would have thought that with a level of 24 your body is definitely signalling that there is a pregnancy there.

I wonder if shes just telling you all that Casey incase the next betas are dropping. Which they wont! I think they give us the doom and gloom way too early. Women need reassurance and support in the early days not being told all that can happen. Lets face it...we probably know all that just as much as the doctors!! 

All will be fine. Your next draw will show doubling! x


----------



## Courtney917

Exactly!! Mine were all chemicals...I suspect that I have a thin uterine lining though. Sooo I think you will be okay, keep us posted <3


----------



## BabyMay

We saw a heartbeat! Measured exactly six weeks one day, just like I knew I was. It was such a great experience to see that little flicker


----------



## Jinbean

BabyMay said:


> We saw a heartbeat! Measured exactly six weeks one day, just like I knew I was. It was such a great experience to see that little flicker

Yay! BabyMay! So happy you had a great experience! :happydance:

I've got my scan tomorrow and i will be 6w+1d according to LMP so excited but also sooooooo nervous too!

:hugs:
J xx


----------



## TonyaG

BabyMay said:


> We saw a heartbeat! Measured exactly six weeks one day, just like I knew I was. It was such a great experience to see that little flicker

That's amazing!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

sarahuk said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaseyBaby718 said:
> 
> 
> So I got my results back of my initial beta. It's 24. I'm 4 wk 3 days along.
> 
> The nurse then went on to inform me that I should be cautiously optimistic because the numbers were below 50 and that it usually meant chemical pregnancy. *sigh*
> 
> Cautiously optimistic?? :( that's pretty difficult for me. Any experience here?
> 
> I would try not to worry. Anything over 5 means pregnant. So if you consider that you start at 0 or 1...and the fact that it has to double...i dont think 24 is something to worry about at such an early stage.
> 
> With my chemical I didnt get above 6 hcg. But remember its not how high the numbers are that matters...its what they do :) xClick to expand...
> 
> With my chemical I never got above 9 so 24 isn't a bad number!!Click to expand...
> 
> Agree!
> 
> Plus...I always thought the definition of chemical was attempted implantation that didnt occur properly so we got af and we only got a bfp because we caught the hcg falling. I would have thought that with a level of 24 your body is definitely signalling that there is a pregnancy there.
> 
> I wonder if shes just telling you all that Casey incase the next betas are dropping. Which they wont! I think they give us the doom and gloom way too early. Women need reassurance and support in the early days not being told all that can happen. Lets face it...we probably know all that just as much as the doctors!!
> 
> All will be fine. Your next draw will show doubling! xClick to expand...


Thank you soooo much!!!!! The more I think about it the more upset I get at the nurse. Like so many people have said.... The first number doesn't matter and doesn't tell whether the pregnancy is healthy or not. The second one does. 

I have just as much chance of having a healthy pregnancy as anyone else and just as much risk of a chemical pregnancy as anyone else. It wasn't fair of her to dump her "precautions" on me. 

Now I know where she's coming from, it's a fertility clinic. People there tend to be going through long journeys to achieve a healthy child. I went through it too (with DD) and I'm sure many of them, maybe more than a regular Ob would see end in miscarriage or chemical simply because there are a higher number of women with special circumstances. So she didn't do it to be mean. 

I just think she could have been more tactful. Especially since my number isn't exceedingly low and it's within the range of 4 weeks pregnant. 

There is my rant after half a day of obsessing. I'm done with it. She said her peace and she made me aware but I'm still going to try and make this as positive as possible and believe that there is a baby inside me that wants to live and grow and be a part of my family.


----------



## CaseyBaby718

TonyaG said:


> BabyMay said:
> 
> 
> We saw a heartbeat! Measured exactly six weeks one day, just like I knew I was. It was such a great experience to see that little flicker
> 
> That's amazing!Click to expand...

Yey!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BabyMay

Thanks everyone. Jinbean I will pray for you as hard as I was praying today!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Amazing news BabyMay :) 

JinBean - Hope your scan is perfect. 

I've been awake since 5am - going to be a sleepy day at work today!

I think it was hunger that woke me. I was soooo hungry all of yesterday. Even had some toast 2 hours after dinner and still woke up at 1am, 3am and 5am with my tummy rumbling. So at 5 I gave up and had a gingerbread man. 

Annoying thing is because I was up lots in the night I peed and drank so my pee was a bit diluted this morning for my daily obsessive test. 

But I'm excited anyway as my test line was darker than the control for the first time. :) Yay!!


----------



## sarahuk

Morning girls :)

Im off to my scan shortly but wanted to pop on first and wish everyone a happy day, and also to with those also having scans today GOOD LUCK!! xxx


----------



## Jinbean

sarahuk said:


> Morning girls :)
> 
> Im off to my scan shortly but wanted to pop on first and wish everyone a happy day, and also to with those also having scans today GOOD LUCK!! xxx

Good Luck sweetie! xx


----------



## Harley Quinn

Haha! Goodnight. I'm about to go to bed!

Best of luck at your scan. :)


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Morning girls :)
> 
> Im off to my scan shortly but wanted to pop on first and wish everyone a happy day, and also to with those also having scans today GOOD LUCK!! xxx

Good luck!!! Xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck Sarah :flower: x


----------



## Jinbean

Gotta go in work now... but on the upside only 6hrs till my scan! Tee Hee!xx


----------



## Hann12

Babymay - congratulations!

Good luck with the scan today Sarah and Jinbean! Very jealous as I have 2 weeks till mine lol!


----------



## TonyaG

sarahuk said:


> Morning girls :)
> 
> Im off to my scan shortly but wanted to pop on first and wish everyone a happy day, and also to with those also having scans today GOOD LUCK!! xxx

Thanks Sara! It is still very early here, my scan is at 1pm!
Did you have yours yet?


----------



## sarahuk

I had my scan!!

Measuring exact with my dates 5weeks 4 days. Definitely in the right spot and all appears normal. At the mo can only see the sac and the yolk, but im back a week on wed for heartbeat and development checkup. But they said all is looking good and that there is no reason to think anything other than its a normal progressing pregnancy! Very happy right now :) 

Good luck to you ladies waiting still for yours today! xx
 



Attached Files:







5+4.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TonyaG

That's great!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

congrats to those who have had scans!!! :)


----------



## Babies123

Nice scan Sarahuk!! I can NOT wait for mine!! Im going next Friday - Ill be exactly 6 weeks. What are the chances Ill see or hear a heartbeat??

Im not telling anyone at all until the 3 month mark - I think it will be more exciting to say "Im already 3 months!!". Anyway my friend just announced the other day she was 3 months pregnant...it was so hard for me to hold it in bc I just wanted to share our stories w each other so bad!! *sigh*. Im waiting patiently for October 26th (exactly 3 months).


----------



## Hopeful H

Babies123 said:


> Nice scan Sarahuk!! I can NOT wait for mine!! Im going next Friday - Ill be exactly 6 weeks. What are the chances Ill see or hear a heartbeat??
> 
> Im not telling anyone at all until the 3 month mark - I think it will be more exciting to say "Im already 3 months!!". Anyway my friend just announced the other day she was 3 months pregnant...it was so hard for me to hold it in bc I just wanted to share our stories w each other so bad!! *sigh*. Im waiting patiently for October 26th (exactly 3 months).

The nurse told me that you would have to be lucky to see a heartbeat at 6 weeks. Technically I was 6 weeks when I went for mine, and we got a heartbeat even though iI was only measuring at 5+4 weeks. I don't think you'll be able to hear it that early though...


----------



## Hopeful H

This mine - you can't see the yolk as they focussed right on the baby to take the picture, so the bean is the baby and the whiter flash at the top of him/her is the heartbeat!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120904-00349[1].jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hann12

I want to see a heartbeat at my 6 week scan too! Fx we do! 

Cute scan pics - huge congratulations!


----------



## TTCBean

Woo hoo, those are awesome Sarahuk and Hopeful!

I have an echo of my heart today (ultrasound of the heart), wish it was an ultrasound of my belly instead!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful hopeful and Sarah :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Can you ask them to take the probe a bit further south hun? Mind you...not likely they would pick up from abdominal scanner anyway :(

Yeah I was told that its also pretty normal at my stage at 5+4 to not always even see the sac so..I wouldnt be too worried if you only see the yolk sac at your scan at 6ws.

They schedule you back 10 days later anyway for the rescan. tbh, Im not that dissapointed at this point because im just thankful to see something in the right place...and because i know when i go back i should get a nice view of baby! Cant WAIT!


----------



## BabyMay

When I saw the heartbeat yesterday I was six weeks one day. She said good thing I was not in two days earlier or we would have not seen the heartbeat. A few days makes a huge difference!  I love all of us being able to go through this together! I am off work today bc my sister went on vacation and I am watching her kids 3,5,&6. I will be exhausted by the end of the weekend. She will owe me big when I have my little one! Good luck to everyone keep us all posted.


----------



## maybesoon

sarahuk said:


> I had my scan!!
> 
> Measuring exact with my dates 5weeks 4 days. Definitely in the right spot and all appears normal. At the mo can only see the sac and the yolk, but im back a week on wed for heartbeat and development checkup. But they said all is looking good and that there is no reason to think anything other than its a normal progressing pregnancy! Very happy right now :)
> 
> Good luck to you ladies waiting still for yours today! xx

awww so happy for you!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sass827

h & h to all of you getting your scans! I could not be more jealous, but also so grateful that you are like my test runs letting me know what's going to happen! =)


----------



## JavaGirl

Congrats to all you ladies who had good scans! I had blood work drawn yesterday and I will find out Monday if my beta level is high enough to get a scan done. My doc wants it to be at least 2000. If it's not, we'll re-draw and see if the level is increasing and go from there. 

Anyone feeling as queasy as me today? :sick: I'm just hoping to survive work so I can go home and lay on the couch. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Sass827

Can I ask a question: how do you all get your tickers to display properly? I try and I just get the https address. Is it insert image or insert link? I'm so clueless!


----------



## Babies123

Very true ladies -I will just be happy that everything is looking the way it should with a healthy growing bean!!

I'm so excited to even see the yolk sak hahaha.


----------



## stuckinoki

Sass827 said:


> Can I ask a question: how do you all get your tickers to display properly? I try and I just get the https address. Is it insert image or insert link? I'm so clueless!

Just copy and paste the code [if it's a ticker, you need the BBcode, not the other one.]


----------



## Sass827

Thank you so much! I'd love to attribute my slowness to baby brain, but I've been trying to get that to work for two months now lol. 
Happy Friday to all you May ladies!


----------



## Hann12

Yay Sass827 you did it! I got confused about it at first!

BabyMay - I'm hoping that at 6+1 I'll see it too - I know that even a day can make a difference. 

Started feeling a bit sick today - only about an hour ago weirdly. Feel really indigestiony. I wonder when the full on sickness will hit......


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies.

I guess this is where we say goodbye. AF showed up moments ago and as much as I want to be sad and shocked, I knew it was coming so I was able to prepare myself for what felt like was the inevitable.

The good news is, our doctor has us scheduled for our very first IUI on the 17th, so hopefully in another month, I'll be back here with a very sticky bean.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Hann12

Stuckinoki - I am so sorry to hear that, I wish it had been different this time for you but I guess at least you can look forward to your appointment and know that you will get the help you need now and FX for a sticky bean next time. All the best :hugs:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( Stucki. I'm so so sorry to hear that!!

Fx for next month!!!!!

All the best sweetie. See you back in Tri 1 really soon. Xx


----------



## waiting2012

maybesoon said:


> Oh wow..... We now have had 4 people where I live confirmed to have the West Nile Virus.... As if there isn't enough for a pregnant woman to worry about... Now I gotta find out if I'm allowed to wear bug spray & if so what kind is ok & if not hope & pray I can outrun those darn pesky ginormous mosquitoes we have here in west/central Texas!

Texas Girl here too-- Don't use Deet! There is some stuff out--not sure where you might have to look.. BUT it has Clove oil in it. Mosquitos, fleas, ticks and biting flies hate Clove oil!:thumbup:


----------



## waiting2012

Had my scan today too! Measuring 5wks 6 days... Just one day off...:dohh::happydance::happydance::happydance: I freaked out this morning after going all afternoon with NO spotting to a couple of spots of red blood... Even when I went to the dr's this am--there was still spots of red blood when I wiped. He drew my blood again..YAY... But like some of the other girls--yolk sac and tiny speck :haha::winkwink: was seen.. No heartbeat seen:( but he wants me to come back in 2 weeks for another scan. If my progesterone is dropping he'll know later today and will call in some progesterone for me to start asap. He wanted to do another pelvic exam but because of my spotting he chose to put it off till my next visit.. They can't say for sure why I'm spotting--but was told to just take it easy.. He did say it's possibly a Threatened Miscarriage... I guess that is where there is a possibility of it still happening..I don't know... I don't want to scare anyone on here with my drama...:dohh: I was just relieved to hear him say that everything looked good so far despite all that..I'm sure he's just covering his butt so if something happens he can't say he didn't tell me...

Stucki--I'm sorry sweetie!! I'm sure you'll be back here in NO TIME!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jinbean

Stucki - so sorry sweetie! :hugs: Will keep everything crossed that you are back in the First Trimester again very very soon! :flower: Big Hugs sweetie!:hugs:

Glad your scan went well Sarah... lovely pic! OH said it looks a lot like our scan did! :wohoo:

Well I ha my scan this afternoon and we saw a nice big yolk sac and an ickle baby! Yay! No heartbeat seen yet but they said that's normal said I am measuring about 5-6weeks which is about right too! Yay! So relieved things are going the right way this time! We have a follow up scan scheduled for our first day back from our hols on 20th Sept to check growth and look for heartbeat so will keep fingers crossed for that! Didn't get a pic as they charge £5 per pic at our hospital! Jeez! So decided to wait until it's a bit clearer!

Hope all you other ladies are doing well?!! :flower:

Big Hugs! :hugs:

J xx


----------



## julesjules100

stuckinoki said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> I guess this is where we say goodbye. AF showed up moments ago and as much as I want to be sad and shocked, I knew it was coming so I was able to prepare myself for what felt like was the inevitable.
> 
> The good news is, our doctor has us scheduled for our very first IUI on the 17th, so hopefully in another month, I'll be back here with a very sticky bean.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!

Oh stucki, so sorry to read this... Stay strong and you'll be joining first tri again before you know it. Chin up xx


----------



## TonyaG

I just got back from my scan. I am only measuring 5 weeks instead of 6. I am worried, but the nurse said it is common. How can my date be a week off when I had u/s's and timed intercourse. I have to go back next Friday for another scan.
She said everything looked fine for 5 weeks. Yolk sac and fetal pole. I asked if it could mean that the baby stopped growing last week. Se said that we can know until next week. But she said not to worry!!! But of course I can't help it!


----------



## Courtney917

When I was pregnant with my ds HR measured 5 days behind and I was freaking out. Well needless to say he's a screaming 2 year old lol. You'll be okay, no worries its very common. 

I went to have my ob write up today and nurse said babys heartbeat was a little low. Despite the fact that I've been seeing that average at my gestation is between 90-110 bpm. My babys was 110. Go figure. I mentioned this bc every medical journal I read says 90-110 is normal for beg of week 6. She didn't know what to say when I brought that up other then, well its a viable pregnancy so don't worry. Really?!??! Why the hell did u tell me my number is low then?!?! 

Point is sometimes knowing too much will freak us out. Your baby will be fine


----------



## jtink28

TonyaG said:


> I just got back from my scan. I am only measuring 5 weeks instead of 6. I am worried, but the nurse said it is common. How can my date be a week off when I had u/s's and timed intercourse. I have to go back next Friday for another scan.
> She said everything looked fine for 5 weeks. Yolk sac and fetal pole. I asked if it could mean that the baby stopped growing last week. Se said that we can know until next week. But she said not to worry!!! But of course I can't help it!

love, i'm sure everything is just fine!! the nurse is right - don't worry, your baby doesn't need the added stress :)
i know how hard it is not to worry, though. so hard!! :hugs:


----------



## Jinbean

TonyaG said:


> I just got back from my scan. I am only measuring 5 weeks instead of 6. I am worried, but the nurse said it is common. How can my date be a week off when I had u/s's and timed intercourse. I have to go back next Friday for another scan.
> She said everything looked fine for 5 weeks. Yolk sac and fetal pole. I asked if it could mean that the baby stopped growing last week. Se said that we can know until next week. But she said not to worry!!! But of course I can't help it!

Sweetie!

Don't worry too much... I know easier said than done and i think i should try taking my own advice! Tee Hee! But I had mine today and she said that I am measuring about 5 weeks instead of 6weeks, but that they can't always be exact at this early stage and that things even out later on! I know what you mean though about not being able to help worrying!

:hugs:

J xx

:hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

stuckinoki said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> I guess this is where we say goodbye. AF showed up moments ago and as much as I want to be sad and shocked, I knew it was coming so I was able to prepare myself for what felt like was the inevitable.
> 
> The good news is, our doctor has us scheduled for our very first IUI on the 17th, so hopefully in another month, I'll be back here with a very sticky bean.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!

I'm so sorry. :cry:

I also have a feeling Monday will not give us the news we are hoping for. I've been having AF type cramping today and backache. Not sure what that really means at this point.... but I'm just really deflated about this pregnancy. Maybe we can be June babies together. :hugs: Lots of lucky and :dust: for you and your IUI sweetie.


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks everyone. I wish I was normal and didn't know all these stats! Then I could be blissfully ignorant about what we going on!


----------



## BabyMay

I am sure we all read too much. May husband told our dr that I am crazy and read everything. But I just can't help it. Double edged sword. Praying you all see heartbeats soon!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh stucki I'm sooo sorry to hear :( I'm gutted for you chick :(


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I feel slightly better that I'll be getting my scan at 7 weeks and 1 day... I should then hopefully get to see a heartbeat!... I havent got a clue on my exact due date, due to being pregnant straight after a loss with no af.. So hopefully I'm not wayyyyy out and therefore no heartbeat can be found.


----------



## Babies123

Anyone else freaking out with every little thing they eat now? I had a nice big piece of cake today at a party and after i felt i just over dosed my little bean with sugar - I normally indulge when I want but now im feeling super guilty!!
I eat healthy meals but love a nice piece of cake!!! yum.


----------



## poppy13

Got my date for booking appt today - 27th Sept & I'll be 9 weeks. Will I get to hear my little munchkins heartbeat?


----------



## kezziek

Hi ladies,

Havn't been on in a while as struggling with the nausea but have been trying to read your posts on my phone.

Stucki- I'm so sorry to hear that AF arrived :cry:I really hope that next month is your month please let us know how you get on :hugs:

yay for all the good scans :cloud9:

I am already starting low dose anti-sickness tablets, really didn't want to this early if at all but just not coping and have to look after my other babies too :sick: I know it's meant to be reassuring to be so ill but I just hate it and want to fast forward to the second trimester when it seems to ease up a little (i hope)

We told my parents in law last night about the baby and they were lovely about it, such a relief. They are the only people apart from you lot lol who know. 

Hope you are all doing ok xxxx


----------



## kezziek

poppy13 said:


> Got my date for booking appt today - 27th Sept & I'll be 9 weeks. Will I get to hear my little munchkins heartbeat?

Poppy- I'm not sure, are you in the UK?

I've never had midwife listen for babies heartbeat with the doppler before the 12 week scan but I don't see why not. Although I think I might have had it done at either 10 or 14 weeks first time but my memories a little hazy. xx


----------



## poppy13

kezziek said:


> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> Got my date for booking appt today - 27th Sept & I'll be 9 weeks. Will I get to hear my little munchkins heartbeat?
> 
> Poppy- I'm not sure, are you in the UK?
> 
> I've never had midwife listen for babies heartbeat with the doppler before the 12 week scan but I don't see why not. Although I think I might have had it done at either 10 or 14 weeks first time but my memories a little hazy. xxClick to expand...

Yes, in the UK.


----------



## Hann12

In the uk they won't check heartbeat at 9 weeks, I think the first attempt is at 16/18 weeks. 

I hope that all the rescans go well FX! 

I did a digi this morning at 15dpo and saw the lovely 2-3 weeks and my IC got a lot darker too. Feeling a bit better to see hcg levels are rising though still want to see the heartbeat! 
Two weeks until my scan! 
Started to feel a bit sick today but not enough to be sick, it's coming though I know it!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Honest opinions please: 

Left to right ----> this way shows the progression of the tests. Wednesday has two, one at 5pm and one at 10pm. The rest are FMU until this morning. 
Are they getting darker?!?!?!? 
https://imageserve.babycenter.com/5/000/133/YiBM9JeooaRkJHquGK7Y4aV7IshDuPfm_lg.jpg


----------



## Babies123

Yes CaseyBaby!!! I used those tests too and thats exactly how mine looked - congrats


----------



## Sass827

Yes- definitely darker for sure. Relax woman! :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Sass827 said:


> Yes- definitely darker for sure. Relax woman! :)

Thanks! I'm trying but until Monday I know i'm going to be a nervous reck.... especially since both the nurse that called and my nurse told me the fears of what 24 hcg means. My nurse did say more about how it could just be a low number and she has seen women go on to have normal pregnancy with low hcg numbers in the beginning. 

It's just a waiting game for me, and i'm SO IMPATIENT! lol :dohh:


----------



## Sass827

And this is number two for you, so you know your body can do it.


----------



## Lady H

Hi, could I be added to the front page for the 13th please babee_bugs?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Just added you Hunnie....


There will attempt to listen in at your next appointment which will be 16 weeks... But if you buy your own Doppler most women can pick it up around 10 weeks x


----------



## Sass827

Welcome lady H! H & h 9 months!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

has anyone thought about using re-usuable nappies???

Im deffo thinking about it and ive made a couple myself, but now im worried, incase there rubbish lol... i have no idea which brand to go for?


----------



## kezziek

Hi ladies quieter in here today hopefully means you are all busy having a lovely weekend. 

I'm laid in my bed trying very hard not to move or I will be sick :-( 

Babee i would quite like to try reusables but i just get so confused with it all. I think they are super cute too. 

Has anyone else already put on weight just in the last few weeks? I had to go and buy some cheap jeans today as all of mine are too tight and i went up from a size 10 to a 12 & even they are snug.


----------



## pinktiara

I have insane bloating like 6 months pregnant bloating holy smokes


----------



## Babies123

I feel really bloated too - 5 weeks only and my belly is def bigger. Looks like I gained ten pounds. I wonder if it will go down before the real baby belly starts to grow? 
Is anyone else going to take weekly or monthly belly pics when it begins to get bigger?


----------



## MightyMom

My DD has an allergy to disposable nappies so we use cloth. It isn't so hard as it seems. I purchased 12 nappies from a Chinese knockoff of the Fuzzibunz brand and I love them. They were very cheap and they work so well. It is the Sunbaby brand. I also have Fuzzibunz and BumGenius. They are great diapers but expensive, even used.


----------



## Sass827

Bugs - My cousin swears by G diapers. I think it looks like work though! 
123- I'm totally with you! I've been eating like a horse. I'm hoping to have some morning sickness kick in soon to slow down my roll. I really start to feel sick if I don't eat a Decent amount of food every few hours. Ugh!


----------



## Harley Quinn

I use cloth diapers! Love 'em. Ours are Flip brand.

As far as eating, I have had such a sweet tooth for the last few weeks! I'm trying to eat more fruits and veggies throughout the day, but it doesn't always happen. I've been pretty hungry in general, since I'm still BFing my son. I still wouldn't be surprised if I don't gain weight very quickly in these first few weeks. I hear you all about being super bloated, though!


----------



## julesjules100

Sass827 said:


> Bugs - My cousin swears by G diapers. I think it looks like work though!
> 123- I'm totally with you! I've been eating like a horse. I'm hoping to have some morning sickness kick in soon to slow down my roll. I really start to feel sick if I don't eat a Decent amount of food every few hours. Ugh!

I am totally the same; would quite like a teeny tiny but of morning sickness to take the edge off the amount I'm eating. I'm even eating a little pre-lunch and a pre-dinner. Right now my weight is holding (which is truly incredible) but I expect that I'll have to pay the fiddler soon!

Harley Quinn, I'm eating really healthily though (bean is definitely getting all it's fruit, veggies, carbs and protein) but like you I have a really sweet tooth right now and am stressing a bit as on top of all of that food I'm having a couple of bars of chocolate a day.... Hope that this isn't bad for the bean.....


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm definitely going to use cloth. 

I have sooo many already as I'm addicted! So this baby better stick as I'm well prepared. :)

So far I only have bits and pieces that I've got really good deals on. 

For new babies I think my bamboo Motherease Sandies seem to be the softest, cutest and look like they'll keep everything in. :)

I think I'll get BG flips for out and about but that'll be quite a big expense and I won't need them straight away so I'll wait and check that baby takes to it before I get them I think. 

I'll post a photo of my ridiculous stash later if you like. Xxx

In pregnancy news I am swinging between starving and nauseous at a high speed. Walked past a Fish & Chip shop last night and had to cover my face it made me gag so bad. But then managed to eat more lasagne than my 6'4" husband at dinner time.


----------



## Lady H

Having a wobble today. BB's not so sore. I know symptoms can come and go but it's really scary and has made me weepy and scared.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well i think ive decided to make up some more of my own nappies, but in the mean time buy 1 or 2 different brands and see which ones i like and then, buy more of those and sell the ones i dont :)

I did use tots bots for my youngest but it did my head in, having to put the nappy on and then use a wrap over the top!!!... so this time im going for a all in one nappy, so there basically like disposables :)

As for pregnancy stuff, boobs are soo sore and tender. That seems to be it, oh and im constantly hungry!!! 24/7 nothing seem to make it subside, i havent outgrew any clothes YET, but i doubt it wont be long


----------



## Mamoosca

Has anyone had their scan dates yet? It still doesn't feel real to me and it probably won't until I see it on the screen :(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

To those of you thinking about cloth diapers, my sister in law posted a debate on her blog comparing the cost as well as another few points on cloth diapers versus disposables. Please read on if you are interested, as the following is copied and pasted from her blog:

"You Use Cloth Diapers?!?!?!?"

This is the response I get from most people when they find out I use cloth diapers. I usually get the normal questions, Isnt cloth diapering so much work?, Cloth diapers arent that absorbent, are they?, Arent cloth diapers so expensive?. My answers are, No., Yes., No, not in the long run.

Okay so how did I get started with cloth diapering? With my first child I didnt even know that cloth diapers were still available but when I had my older daughter I started to learn about cloth diapers from a mommys forum that I belonged to. I purchased a few one size cloth diapers and used them sporadically and once she grew out of them I sold them on eBay. About a year later when we were home for the summer my curiosity about cloth diapers spiked again and I purchased some one size fits all cloth diapers. Again I didnt purchase enough to use them full time and once she was back in day care I stopped using them altogether.

Fast forward to pregnancy number 3. While pregnant I did some research on disposables vs. cloth so I could decide once and for all which way I was going to diaper my new baby. The following is what I found.

Disposable diapers contain the toxins Sodium Polyacrylate and Dioxin. With names like that they cant be good! Guess what, they arent. Sodium Polyacrylate are the crystals found inside disposable diapers. It can absorb 200 to 300 times its mass in liquid. Sodium Polyacrylate used to be used in tampons but was banned in 1985 because of its link to Toxic Shock Syndrome! This toxin can cause allergic reactions and can even be deadly if ingested. You might wonder how in the world a baby would ingest this but I have seen disposable diapers that are so full of urine that the Sodium Polyacrylate crystals have spilled out of the diaper and have ended up on my floor or on my babys body. It has also been known to cause health problems for the factory workers who manufacture it.

On to Dioxin. The EPA concluded in 1994 that there is absolutely NO SAFE level of this toxin. Most other countries have BANNED this toxin which is a by-product of the bleaching product in paper mills. The EPA has specifically listed Dioxin as one of the highest cancer causing toxins and is known to also cause liver damage.

Need more convincing? Okay. How about the fact that about 18 BILLION disposable diapers are used and thrown away every year! Also, once thrown away scientists estimate that it will take between 500 and 1500 years for these diapers to decompose. Wow.

Still not convinced cloth diapers are better to use than disposables? Think about that hard earned money you (and I) hate to part with. Heres my math.

Once past the newborn stage babies use an average of 8 diapers a day. Disposable diapers cost an average of .26 cents a diaper. My babies potty train at about 3 years old so 3 years of disposable diapers would cost my family $2,277.60.

8 diapers a day x .26 per diaper = $2.08 per day for disposable diapers
$2.08 x 1095 days = $2,277.60 total estimated cost for 3 years worth of disposable diapers.

Now, how much money have I spent on cloth diapers? I have 27 (I think) bumGenius one size all-in-one cloth diapers and paid an average of $16.95 for each diaper. I also purchased 24 fleece liners that cost $39.96. So I spent $497.61 on cloth diapers that have fit Audrey since birth and will continue to fit her until she is potty trained. I do not need to buy another diaper EVER again.

27 x $16.95 + $39.96=$497.61

The diapers I use are adjustable to snugly fit any baby 7 to 35 pounds.

But isnt cloth diapering a lot of work? Not really. Like I said I use bumGenius one size all-in-one cloth diapers. These diapers consist of a waterproof shell with an interior pocket that I stuff with absorbent inserts. For overnight I stuff the pocket with two inserts.


I also line my diapers with a fleece liner for two reasons. First, the fleece wicks moisture away from Audreys skin so she feels dry and secondly so the diaper rash cream (which I dont have to use often) doesnt get onto the diaper itself. I guess diaper rash cream can ruin diapers so today I am ordering Northern Essence Diaper Rash Salve which is safe to use with cloth diapers.

When it is time for a change I use the fleece insert to wipe any BM off of Audreys skin. Then I use a cloth wipe dipped in Baby Bum Drops solution to wipe her clean.

Then I bring the diaper to the bathroom where the diaper pail is. If she only peed in the diaper I remove the absorbent inserts from the pocket and throw the whole shabang into the diaper pail which is lined with a reusable, washable diaper pail liner (I have two of these). If she has pooped I use the diaper sprayer which is attached to the toilet to spray the yucky stuff into the toilet before I dump it all in the diaper pail.

To wash the diapers I use Nellies All Natural Laundry Soda.

I load the diaper shells, inserts, liners and wet bags into my front loading washer. I add 1/4 of a tablespoon of the laundry soda and run the washer on a double cold rinse. Once the double rinse is done I add a 1/2 tablespoon of the laundry soda and run the washer on a heavy duty hot wash with a double cold rinse. If it is sunny outside I hang it all on the line and the sun naturally bleaches out every stain. Otherwise I dry everything in the dryer for 90 minutes on medium heat.

I even have my daycare provider use the cloth diapers. They fold them up and store them in a mini wet bag and I take care of the cleaning when I get home.

But the best reason to cloth diaper is because baby bums just look so darn cute in all that fluff!

Sorry it was so long :) Hope this has helped some of you!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mamoosca said:


> Has anyone had their scan dates yet? It still doesn't feel real to me and it probably won't until I see it on the screen :(

Not yet! Mine is Oct 2nd. Hang in there!


----------



## StefanieC

Hi can I join? I got my BFP the same day I found out I had PCOS. My edd is May 18th x


----------



## Sass827

I go in sept 19. I will be 7 weeks and 1 day. I'm scared that they won't give me a scan. My neighbor across the street who is 4.5 months along said they usually only do one to determine the sex, unless they suspect something might be wrong. But how could that be? Don't they need to rule out twins early on? Or can they just tell that by feeling? I'm so jealous of all of you UK chicks and your frequent scans! ;)


----------



## Lady H

Frequent scan? We get two, 12 and 20 weeks. If there is anywhere doing more I'll move there lol.


----------



## Hann12

They give loads to women if you live in Sweden, I think they get a scan every 4 weeks - they also get 2 years maternity leave. Its a good country to have a baby in!


----------



## StefanieC

i agree i'd love more scans, although we will be having either a 3d or 4d scan as well but even so thats not enough lol. I wish there was something between now and 12 weeks though as i feel like i'm in a sort of limbo, i know i'm pregnant but don't have any medical proof of it just some hpts!


----------



## StefanieC

lets move to Sweden lol.


----------



## Lady H

Ok I'm in!


----------



## Courtney917

Sass827 said:


> I go in sept 19. I will be 7 weeks and 1 day. I'm scared that they won't give me a scan. My neighbor across the street who is 4.5 months along said they usually only do one to determine the sex, unless they suspect something might be wrong. But how could that be? Don't they need to rule out twins early on? Or can they just tell that by feeling? I'm so jealous of all of you UK chicks and your frequent scans! ;)

I am also in PA. I had an early scan and another in two weeks. You can also opt for the 11/12 week scan to make sure the baby is developing properly. I have never heard of only having a 20 week scan and this is my 3 baby. You should def ask about it. No they cannot check for twins by just feeling. I would ask if I were you:winkwink:


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

I had my first scan at what I believed to be 6 weeks exactly (Friday the 7th) but my doc thinks I'm 6.5 or 7 weeks along :happydance: We saw the flashing little heartbeat and it was amazing and so reassuring :cloud9: I never thought I'd be so happy to hear my doctor said I had a nice corpus luteum to produce that progesterone :haha:

This week I've gotten major "morning" sickness. Can I PLEASE kick whoever named it "morning" sickness? Mine is actually worse mid-day through dinner. I have to think about what I want and eat that immediately otherwise I'll gag throw up :sick: I also got the beautiful petechiae on my face which makes me look spotted! I swore I'd be happy when I got symptoms because they'd be reassuring so I'm trying to stick by that :dohh:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I wish we got more than 2 scans. 

I'm the most impatient person ever so will be paying for a gender scan at Baby Bond when we're 16 weeks. 

That's 4 weeks extra shopping time!!

Also, I might ask for a 3d/4d scan for Christmas to have at 28ish weeks. I'll see how impatient I feel then. :)

Loved the cloth diapering article. 

I feel like a new born in cloth is going to be super hard. But then I'll feel guilty knowing what I know about disposables. 

Might use muslins to start with as soon as we're home from the hospital.


----------



## Sass827

Oh Courtney, you make me feel soo much better! Thank you so much. This is my first bean and my first appt, so I really only know what people tell me. My neighbor did tell me she opted out for testing on her baby. Maybe that's why they skipped a 12 week scan? I know I'll opt for any scan and any test that they are willing to give me. 
And Sweden?! Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## Courtney917

Sass827 said:


> Oh Courtney, you make me feel soo much better! Thank you so much. This is my first bean and my first appt, so I really only know what people tell me. My neighbor did tell me she opted out for testing on her baby. Maybe that's why they skipped a 12 week scan? I know I'll opt for any scan and any test that they are willing to give me.
> And Sweden?! Wow! That's amazing!

They usually give one at your first appt to date your pregnancy and will ask you if you want the 11/12 week scan (I forget the name but it involves a blood test and scan to assess baby's risk for Down's Syndrome) then again at 20 weeks :). So no worries you will see your little bean soon!!! What part of PA are you in?


----------



## TTCBean

Hi Ladies, I am 6 weeks tomorrow and since last night I've been having nausea. My actual stomach hurts a bit and I'm getting a pinching/pulling empty feeling. Is that what nausea/morning sickness, etc feels like? It's my actual stomach, not lower abdominal/uterus area or anything.


----------



## jtink28

6 weeks today! woohooo!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oooo I've just bought some bum genius nappies.... The V3 all in one, birth to potty ones... Only paid a couple of quid.

Bought some bamboo liners for a few quid also... I'm deffo using reusuables! The amount of money you use on disposables is rediculus! So I just need some a couple of more :) also you constantly washing clothes anyhow, so a extra load of washing nappies isn't going to hurt. I will of course use some disposables whilst in hospital though, as when they born they poo is black like tar! And so I don't want them ruined

And my god the amount of times Ive had disposables explode on me is stupid and you can never clean up the gel soaker stuff! It's awful, I never realised just how much toxins and chemicals are in disposables...


I've got my scan booked in for the 13th... I'm only getting a early scan, due to miscarriages, one which was a blighted ovum and one caused by my uterus being full of blood. It's for early reassurance :) and I can't wait, if they refused to give me one, I would of paid privately just for peace of mind. The next scan will be around 12-13 weeks and then another at 20 weeks... If you need growth scans there at 28-30-32-34... I loved having those with my son, although at that point you can only just get a glimpse of a foot or a hand lol


----------



## Lady H

TTCBean said:


> Hi Ladies, I am 6 weeks tomorrow and since last night I've been having nausea. My actual stomach hurts a bit and I'm getting a pinching/pulling empty feeling. Is that what nausea/morning sickness, etc feels like? It's my actual stomach, not lower abdominal/uterus area or anything.

Hi, some of my "pains" I think are my digestive system more than uterus. I think there is so much going on in there sometimes it's difficult to tell! :shrug:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I've had a lot of gas, to the point it's had me crippled, I suffer terribly with trapped wind when I'm not pregnant, so being pregnant and having those pains freaks the hell out of me!... But so far it's just been wind lol, I'm trying my best to just stick to water/real fruit juice to help keep everything running and under control :)


----------



## StefanieC

Babee_Bugs said:


> I've had a lot of gas, to the point it's had me crippled, I suffer terribly with trapped wind when I'm not pregnant, so being pregnant and having those pains freaks the hell out of me!... But so far it's just been wind lol, I'm trying my best to just stick to water/real fruit juice to help keep everything running and under control :)

I'm the same! I'm still in very early days but every twinge and pain has me worried. Mostly its just wind and constipation tho, bleuch!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Stephanie I've added you to the front page Hunnie x


----------



## StefanieC

Thanks hun :). But can i be annoying and just say my name is spelled StefanieC not StephanieC. Everyone does that :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hello ladies :hi: can I join your group please, i'm pleased to say my edd is May 15th :happydance: i'm so excited, hope to become good friends with you all in the months to follo :hugs:


----------



## poppy13

hey ladies - need some advice.

Today I was driving my car and was stationary at a junction when the lady in the 4x4 behind me drove into the back of me - she admitted she put her foot on the accerlerator instead of the brake - I am fine, no pain or injury anywhere. HSould I get chjecked out?


----------



## Hann12

Hi longing2bamum! Congratulations on your BFP! 

I have the gassy windy pains, very uncomfortable. It's easy to confuse them for pains in the uterus, I think it's more bowell related most of the time - sorry tmi! 
I think mine is partly caused by these progesterone tablets. 

Still no proper sickness yet, think I have 5 days before it hits if I'm the same as last time! 

Goodluck to anyone tomorrow having scans, blood tests and results!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

StefanieC said:


> Thanks hun :). But can i be annoying and just say my name is spelled StefanieC not StephanieC. Everyone does that :)

Oops sorry chick, I'll correct it, my iPad won't let me select your name, so had to just type it lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Poppy I would deffo get checked out, you should be ok, but if you experience any pain at all, get ya self straight to a&e!

So glad your ok though, silly woman!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oopppps I've just bought a gorgeous pink lining yummy mummy bag! In my defence though it was cheap and GORGEOUS! So how could I resist? Lol


----------



## TTCBean

Too funny... earlier I said to DH "I can't until we find out the gender so I can buy it a cute dress!" LOL He's like "A dress?"! Ahhh I think I know what gender is on my brain. Totally meant a "cute outfit!"


----------



## BellaRosa8302

poppy13 said:


> hey ladies - need some advice.
> 
> Today I was driving my car and was stationary at a junction when the lady in the 4x4 behind me drove into the back of me - she admitted she put her foot on the accerlerator instead of the brake - I am fine, no pain or injury anywhere. HSould I get chjecked out?

YES! That happened to me once back in high school. I had to go to the hospital (I think more for insurance purposes, but I did have some neck pain) and ended up having a "neck strain"... basically nothing. So then, the guy's insurance wanted to pay me off not to sue him, and my father said I should do it, so I did. Now, years later, I have suffered a herniated disc and have chronic back pain, and I still wonder whether it was due to that car accident....

Anyway, def get checked out!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Pink lining yummy mummy bag

Here's the bag I bought, too cute to resist :haha:


----------



## StefanieC

Love it!


----------



## StefanieC

Babee_Bugs said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun :). But can i be annoying and just say my name is spelled StefanieC not StephanieC. Everyone does that :)
> 
> Oops sorry chick, I'll correct it, my iPad won't let me select your name, so had to just type it lolClick to expand...

Lol no worries, I'm so used to it, its happened all my life :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Urghhh now the seller just messages saying she's noticed a small hole in one of the outside pockets! Grrrrr I've asked for a picture, stains I can remove, but I can't sort holes out :(


----------



## BabyDeacon

hello i got my BFP digi today after a MC on the 5-7-12 im sure on the 20th may


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Welcome Hunnie...

I had a 8 week miscarriage just a few days after you :(... Hopefully this is our rainbows :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Love the bag. :)

I've already got mine. Lol. 

It's a JuJuBe BeAll in Lotus Lullaby. 

Perfect for cloth and will match my pram (I'll definitely be getting a red one!)

Here's a little video that shows it off:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjBkZvXdcv8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BabyDeacon

Babee_Bugs said:


> Welcome Hunnie...
> 
> I had a 8 week miscarriage just a few days after you :(... Hopefully this is our rainbows :)

i hope there our rainbow babies!!!

i have the yummy mummy bags and the holes are quiet norm in a used bag but bad she didnt tell u,, 
i also have a baby K bag and a Oi Oi bag :haha::haha:
I also have my pram i have a Icandy Peach blossom


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ooo I like the look of the jujube bags, Ilike the pushchair clips there do also, I shall be getting some of those!...

I've always loved the yummy mummy style bag, never could afford one though, so I'm happy, I also like the fact that there isn't a flap over closure, I had a bugaboo bag and that had a flap cover over and it did my head in, to the point I just fully removed it... Lol

I've got my eye on a all black bugaboo cameleon for this little one, going to wait nearer to the time though to get one, I will be buying used though, as from about 6 months onwards I'll be using a bee+ so it's pointless paying loads... And also the new cameleon 3 model has just been released, so the prices for the 2nd gen ones will be coming down in price hehehe... Well that's my thinking, :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

Babee_Bugs said:


> Ooo I like the look of the jujube bags, Ilike the pushchair clips there do also, I shall be getting some of those!...
> 
> I've always loved the yummy mummy style bag, never could afford one though, so I'm happy, I also like the fact that there isn't a flap over closure, I had a bugaboo bag and that had a flap cover over and it did my head in, to the point I just fully removed it... Lol
> 
> I've got my eye on a all black bugaboo cameleon for this little one, going to wait nearer to the time though to get one, I will be buying used though, as from about 6 months onwards I'll be using a bee+ so it's pointless paying loads... And also the new cameleon 3 model has just been released, so the prices for the 2nd gen ones will be coming down in price hehehe... Well that's my thinking, :)

love the thinking!!! so far ive had.... graco symbio the orginal with the seperate carry cot... then a cam which i got for £30!!!!!! with everything!!! sold that as i couldnt get on with it still had my graco... then brought my icandy and sold graco.. but ive also had a zia 4+ and chicco stroller adn a m&p stroller.... GOD im bad!!!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Wow that was a bargain cameleon!... If you think that's bad I won't tell you how many I've had, you would think I'm nuts! Well probs am hahaha I know for a fact I won't stop at the cameleon and bee :/ lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

We have lots of John Lewis vouchers so will be silly not to get our pram from there. 

I love the look of the Silver Cross Surf, but it gets bad reviews. So probably end up with a Cameleon. 

What I really want is the Stokke Xplory but JL aren't a stockist. :(


----------



## BabyDeacon

no to surf the scrstch more than the icandys bug's are easily personalised


----------



## Hann12

We have a cameleon but guess we might need some kind of double buggy as we will have two under two! I know there are the standing boards but I think my little girl might need to sit. Will have to look into it! 

17dpo and a week since first positive test, my ICs are getting darker. I think in 48 hours they'll be as dark or darker than control line. Exciting!


----------



## Mamato2boys

Please put me down for May 14th!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

cupcake i wouldnt bother with the silver cross surf!!! there sell for peanuts secondhand and the basket on them is stupid!!! you wouldnt fit anything in there!.

I love stokke's the newer V3 Evos are gorgeous, only thing that i find is a draw back, is there is no suspension, so its abit clanky, also its mostly plastic and when you look at most used Stokkes, the handlebars are scuffed to hell and also the footboard at the bottom, that the shopping bag sits on... I wouldnt dare use it incase it got scuffed! lol

Ive had loads of Bugaboo's lol ive had about 8 cameleons :blush: but there are good! very robust, big huge carrycot (my boys were long when born there were 23" in length) when my second was born i bought a brand new silvercross 3D and he couldnt fit into the carrycot!, so within a week, i sold that and went to john lewis and bought a Cameleon and oh we love it!!!...

Hann for the Bugaboo you can get a buggy board and there is a Revelo Twoo seat that pops onto the toddler board so your child can sit down and ride. Or you can buy the Bugaboo Donkey, there over £1,000 new, but ive seen some on ebay for about £600-800 :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive added you hunnie x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

urghhhh Nausea is starting to kick my BUTT!!!

all lastnight i couldnt move i just felt sooooo sick, i felt to the point that if i moved i could of thrown up there and then!... decided enough was enough so i went to bed and ta da ive woke up feeling Nauseous!!! ahhaha... Yay for symptoms, but please nooo not the ickiness! lol


----------



## kezziek

Babee_Bugs said:


> urghhhh Nausea is starting to kick my BUTT!!!
> 
> all lastnight i couldnt move i just felt sooooo sick, i felt to the point that if i moved i could of thrown up there and then!... decided enough was enough so i went to bed and ta da ive woke up feeling Nauseous!!! ahhaha... Yay for symptoms, but please nooo not the ickiness! lol

 ahhh i'm with you there :-( i've had to phone in sick at work today. My poor hubbys been doing everything all weekend. I'm sure my boys are hardly going to recognise me by the end of the week I'm spending so much time in bed as moving around makes it so much worse. I feel a tad better then I did yesterday though so going to try get up and put washing on and have a shower at least. I'm finding i'm still hungry but because of the nausea there is nothing I want to eat and the smell of food or even the kitchen makes me heave. Oh i'm such a whingy moaner at the moment! 

We are going on holiday for two weeks on saturday to France. We have been looking forward to it all year but now i'm dreading it. We have to get up at 4am drive to ferry which is 3 hrs then a 6 hr drive the other end....ahhh i will need plenty of sick bags thats for sure. When we are there im going to try my best for the boys sake but we are gonna take it easy. My oldest is so excited about going on the ferry  

My goals for the week are to get dressed lol, pack for holiday, get house clean, actually go to the doctor and tell her i'm pregnant so i can get referred to the doctor, get myself into work so they don't sack me lol, and survive!

XxxxxxxX


----------



## Sass827

Good luck Kezz! I'll be rooting for you!


----------



## julesjules100

kezziek said:


> ahhh i'm with you there :-( i've had to phone in sick at work today. My poor hubbys been doing everything all weekend. I'm sure my boys are hardly going to recognise me by the end of the week I'm spending so much time in bed as moving around makes it so much worse. I feel a tad better then I did yesterday though so going to try get up and put washing on and have a shower at least. I'm finding i'm still hungry but because of the nausea there is nothing I want to eat and the smell of food or even the kitchen makes me heave. Oh i'm such a whingy moaner at the moment!
> 
> We are going on holiday for two weeks on saturday to France. We have been looking forward to it all year but now i'm dreading it. We have to get up at 4am drive to ferry which is 3 hrs then a 6 hr drive the other end....ahhh i will need plenty of sick bags thats for sure. When we are there im going to try my best for the boys sake but we are gonna take it easy. My oldest is so excited about going on the ferry
> 
> My goals for the week are to get dressed lol, pack for holiday, get house clean, actually go to the doctor and tell her i'm pregnant so i can get referred to the doctor, get myself into work so they don't sack me lol, and survive!
> 
> XxxxxxxX

Oh my god, this sounds terrible! Is it possible that you would let the family go alone if you think you're going to be that bad? May be good for you to rest quietly at home?

Poor you... x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww kezz hunnie :hugs:

at the minute im shoving a jacket potato, beans and cheese down me, as ive found i feel more nauseous when im hungry!.... Im sooo full of wind also, its doing my head in, im constantly burping :/ so not lady like haha

Awww have a good time in france :)


well as for me, im ploding on, trying not to think about the scan!, my stomache certainly feels pregnant i can feel my uterus protruding outover now :happydance: feels nice and firm!!! so yayy... just cant wait for thursday to come around to know if i am deffo pregnant!

we have bought the flooring for the kitchen and dining room (its all in one) so i shall be laying that soon!!! :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

oh meant to mention that i was browsing last night for remedies for the nausea and someone suggested using sea bands, there like wrist bands that you put on and wear and apparently helps :shrug:

maybies give these a go for the car journey :)


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Second hcg today!!! I'm
Hopeful because my hpt lines on the cheapies consistently got darker all weekend. 

Also at night I've been having heartburn and nausea. I just have to lay down and hope I fall a sleep. Last night it got so bad that I thought I'd puke. But didn't. Also was crying over toddler songs today! Lol!! Talk about emotional! So I have lots of hope right now. 

I've also felt like I'm nauseous more if I'm feeling hungry and I've been hungry ALOT lately!


----------



## Hann12

Someone recommended preggie pop drops to me - you can get them on ebay. I didn't use them last time. I did try the sea bands though, unfortunately I had extreme sickness so the only thing that even slightly worked was a prescription anti sickness tablet. If you are literally throwing up all the time then see your dr for them.


----------



## BabyDeacon

Oh I feel for u ladies I didn't get sickness with Ryan I got slightly nauseous but that was only really if I didn't eat before I went to bed then I woke up feeling a bit.... I have no symptoms but didn't really have much with Ryan too.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just had a look at those preggie pops and they're all sour flavours ... don't think that would sit too well with me :lol: I had the sea sickness bands last time and they worked for me, just ordered some off eBay. Nausea has hit me real bad now but I'm loving it as to me it means everything's going well as I never had any sickness with my angel baby.

Hows everyone else doing? X


----------



## emergRN

Count me in! By ovulation day I'm due 5/21 :), but I'm hoping for 5/20, it's my moms birthday :)


----------



## TTCBean

Wowee, nausea has hit me hard this morning! 6 weeks today exactly too. :)


----------



## maybesoon

oh.... I'm right there with you! I ended up leaving work early on Friday due to vomiting in my trash can at my desk! :blush:

Spent the entire weekend hoovering over the toilet all night & all day. Got to the point yesterday where I was eating just to have something to vomit (TMI SORRY)... Drug myself out of bed this am & to work. Don't know how this is going to work. I've tried B-6, drinking ginger ale, eating ginger snaps. I just don't know what else to try. 

Luckily I go to the doctor on Thursday for my first "official" appointment. I'm hoping she will give me some hints or prescribe me something so I can make it through my days. 

I'm officially ready for my second trimester now!!!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I'm not liking the sound of all this morning sickness at 6 weeks, I get married on my 7th week, sounds like I should prepare for a messy wedding :rofl:


----------



## maybesoon

Longing2bAMum said:


> I'm not liking the sound of all this morning sickness at 6 weeks, I get married on my 7th week, sounds like I should prepare for a messy wedding :rofl:

Hopefully the sickness will leave you alone!


----------



## StefanieC

i wish i had blood tests done so i knew what my levels are, i have nothing until i get my first appointment through the post for either 8weeks or 12weeks i'm not sure which. The doctor just took my word for it and sent off my referral to the midwife. is that normal?


----------



## jtink28

i'm a little worried after hearing all you ladies talk about your m/s. i'm 6w1d, and no sickness at all. in face, besides the exhaustion, i feel fantastic.
now i'm worried!


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Longing2bAMum said:


> I'm not liking the sound of all this morning sickness at 6 weeks, I get married on my 7th week, sounds like I should prepare for a messy wedding :rofl:

Me neither! I'm getting married in my 11th week and I already can't enjoy a champagne toast. I want to at least enjoy the food!


----------



## TonyaG

I have had a few waves of nausea, but nothing too bad. I do get some dizzy spells. Unfortunately I have started spotting again today. I hope everything is ok, I'm trying to stay positive!


----------



## maybesoon

jtink28 said:


> i'm a little worried after hearing all you ladies talk about your m/s. i'm 6w1d, and no sickness at all. in face, besides the exhaustion, i feel fantastic.
> now i'm worried!

Try & remember that not everyone has ms. You could be one of the lucky ones that escapes it!!! My Mom didn't have it & my bff didn't get it with any of her 3 kiddos. So it's possible you may just be lucky. 

Trust me, the hoovering over the toilet or trash can isn't fun at all.....


----------



## StefanieC

i just realised i worked out my EDD wrong :dohh: it should be May 17th not May 18th whoops sorry lol.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## maybesoon

TTCBean said:


> Ugh! I am making myself worry so much. I've had sore boobs and nipples since I found out I was pregnant, and this morning I wake up and my boobs aren't that sore anymore and my "road map" blue veins are gone! Wth! What does this mean? :( I am 6 weeks today. I took a HPT and it was dark as ever in only a few seconds.

Try not to stress. I have found some days my boobs hurt really really bad like there's bowling balls in them pulling them south. Then I have days where they don't hurt at all. I think our bodies are just going through so much that some days we have one sypmtom & the next we have something else.


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you for the reassurance maybesoon. I hope it's just wackiness with my body. I am feeling nauseated on and off and have cramping, so it's not like ALL symptoms dissapeared, so I'm taking that as a good sign.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Those who have already had an early scan do you need to have a full bladder? Is it 1 pint or 2 pints of water a hour before? X


----------



## StefanieC

StefanieC said:


> i wish i had blood tests done so i knew what my levels are, i have nothing until i get my first appointment through the post for either 8weeks or 12weeks i'm not sure which. The doctor just took my word for it and sent off my referral to the midwife. is that normal?

anyone?


----------



## julesjules100

Reading all of this is starting to get me a bit stressed. All my symptoms have pretty much disappeared over the last 48 hours (cramping, back ache, sore boobs) plus I have had absolutely no sickness at all and I'm 6.5 weeks today..... Getting worried that things have stopped developing or that there is something wrong. Crazy dreams last night, can't stay asleep but when I did I woke up with my subconscious thinking about miscarriages. Not exactly conducive to trying to stay calm and relaxed. Thank god my first scan is tomorrow morning. I can't take much more of this worrying.....

Sorry to be on a downer on the thread... x


----------



## jtink28

good question - i don't know. i've never had a pregnancy scan before. 3 months ago, i had a pelvic ultrasound to check to see if a small cyst had gone away (it had gone away) and they asked me to drink a TON of water. i was almost in pain during the ultrasound!!


----------



## julesjules100

MissMummyMoo said:


> Those who have already had an early scan do you need to have a full bladder? Is it 1 pint or 2 pints of water a hour before? X

Mine is tomorrow and I have been told no (trans-vaginal) x


----------



## StefanieC

MissMummyMoo said:


> Those who have already had an early scan do you need to have a full bladder? Is it 1 pint or 2 pints of water a hour before? X

if its a pelvic scan then i think its 1.5-2 pints (or thats what i was told when i previously had one) and if its a transvaginal then you need an empty bladder (again in my experience)


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> good question - i don't know. i've never had a pregnancy scan before. 3 months ago, i had a pelvic ultrasound to check to see if a small cyst had gone away (it had gone away) and they asked me to drink a TON of water. i was almost in pain during the ultrasound!!

Only thing I have been asked to drink a load of water for was the IVF transfer and that is so your full bladder makes it easier to see the womb/feed the catheter. Maybe it was the same when they looked at your cyst? x


----------



## TonyaG

I had to drink water for mine at 6 weeks, then I had to empty my bladder and did a transvag


----------



## CaseyBaby718

StefanieC said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> i wish i had blood tests done so i knew what my levels are, i have nothing until i get my first appointment through the post for either 8weeks or 12weeks i'm not sure which. The doctor just took my word for it and sent off my referral to the midwife. is that normal?
> 
> anyone?Click to expand...

I just know that in the UK things are different than in the US. And plus I was getting my blood done because I am at a fertility clinic. A know a lot of girls here don't get blood tests. They get their first 8-12wk appt which may have a u/s to see the bean. That's it. Blood tests are only for women with histories of loss or like me fertility clinic "graduates".


----------



## StefanieC

thanks for replying hun :)


----------



## Hann12

Stefanie in the uk you get a checking in appointment with a mw at around 8 weeks then your scan at 12 weeks and 20 weeks. You also get periodic mw appointments from
12-40 weeks but the amount varies depending on location. If there is an issue like a low lying placenta you will get 1-2 extra scans. That's the norm anyway


----------



## StefanieC

Hann12 said:


> Stefanie in the uk you get a checking in appointment with a mw at around 8 weeks then your scan at 12 weeks and 20 weeks. You also get periodic mw appointments from
> 12-40 weeks but the amount varies depending on location. If there is an issue like a low lying placenta you will get 1-2 extra scans. That's the norm anyway

brilliant thank you :). hopefully only another 4 weeks or so til my next appointment then :thumbup:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you all. They didn't say which scan I was having as we're unsure if I'm 6 or 8 weeks because of LMP (I'm sure I'm 6 weeks) so will have a full bladder and empty it of needs be x


----------



## Hann12

Missmummymoo - I'm 90% certain you'll have a transvaginal scan, you won't be able to see hardly a thing if you have an ultrasound, but your approach sounds good just in case.


----------



## Jinbean

MissMummyMoo said:


> Thank you all. They didn't say which scan I was having as we're unsure if I'm 6 or 8 weeks because of LMP (I'm sure I'm 6 weeks) so will have a full bladder and empty it of needs be x

That's what I did for mine at 6w+1d sweetie!

They could see the sac via the pelvic ultrasound but then i had to go empty my bladder for the transvaginal which enabled us to see our bean and the yolk sac.

Good luck sweetie! 

J xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

So my results of the second hcg came back. The first was 24 and the second is 75. So it did increase 60% twice. 

But the nurse said they wanted it over 100.... And then she added that she doesn't feel good about the numbers. Which I could have cared less about her "feelings". She's suppose to be objective. 

So I go for my third draw on Wednesday. I guess for it to double by 60% it has to be at 120. And she said if that happens they will do a fourth draw and then by then hopefully get to see if their is anything in the u/s that can shed more light. 

I feel so deflated. I thought 75 was an awesome number to get to. :/


----------



## TonyaG

How many days was that increase?


----------



## BabyDeacon

so im on jury service trying to keep up with you allllll lol


----------



## waiting2012

Just checking in...Battery on my laptop is almost capoot, but wanted to let everyone know--Doing good minus a few scares over the weekend.. Dr called in Progesterone friday since my levels were a bit lower than he liked and as of today--NO SPOTTING!! :dance:.. Hopefully, I can get this sucker charged up and can check in futher from my phone at least--its needing to be charged too..UGH...!!

Sorry if I'm missing really good news--I just haven't the battery to check all the posts I've missed.. :(


----------



## CaseyBaby718

TonyaG said:


> How many days was that increase?

doubling of every 58 hours roughly over 4 days.


----------



## Hann12

CaseyBaby718 said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> How many days was that increase?
> 
> doubling of every 58 hours roughly over 4 days.Click to expand...

I just googled how long it should take for hcg to rise, most websites said every 2-3 days but some said every 72 hours so yours sounds exactly right. I don't know whether she means that at 4+ weeks they would expect a number of over 100 and she isn't responding to the fact it's more than doubled. 
I think if you do a clearblue digi you need to have a hcg of 200+ to get it to say 2-3 weeks. However hcg does vary a lot in everyone - the fact it's increasing it's a great sign!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

bugaboo buggy board with seat

The link above is the bugaboo buggy board with the seat on it, which i was on about the other night :) Good cheap price also.

Casey, when i had betas done in my last pregnancy, the HCG was doubling every 51 hours and there was a increase of 60% my gyne consultant was more than happy!, she said it doesnt have to double just aslong as it does at least 60% as every woman and every pregnancy is different. I had to wait till my levels got to 1500HCG for me to get a scan, i had a vaginal scan and saw Gestational sac and yolk sac in my uterus (i was query ectopic, as HCG rose then dropped, then rose again).


----------



## CaseyBaby718

I think it's because I'm being seen at a fertility clinic. The numbers are lower than they would like so they are being pessimistic. Also, most of their statistics are IVF which is much more controlled than just Timed BD and clomid with trigger. 

We will see Wednesday. As of now, i'm pregnant and nothing else. :) I don't know what they are going to do wednesday if it only increases 60% again.... but we will find out I guess.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

jtink28 said:


> i'm a little worried after hearing all you ladies talk about your m/s. i'm 6w1d, and no sickness at all. in face, besides the exhaustion, i feel fantastic.
> now i'm worried!

This is the first ever pregnancy ive had where ive had any sort of sickness/nausea... Ive got 2 sons 5 and nearly 8 years old, i never once felt icky... This is also my 6th pregnancy (ive had 3 losses)



TonyaG said:


> I have had a few waves of nausea, but nothing too bad. I do get some dizzy spells. Unfortunately I have started spotting again today. I hope everything is ok, I'm trying to stay positive!

Awww hunnie i hope the spotting eases up for you.



StefanieC said:


> i just realised i worked out my EDD wrong :dohh: it should be May 17th not May 18th whoops sorry lol.

Lol ill change it for you hunnie.



MissMummyMoo said:


> Those who have already had an early scan do you need to have a full bladder? Is it 1 pint or 2 pints of water a hour before? X

In my last pregnancy i had 4 scans from 5-9weeks... Each time i had to have a full bladder, drink 1.5 pints of water 1 hour before your scan, doing this your bladders pushes up your womb to get a much clearer picture. More than lightly you will be told to go and empty it and have a vaginal scan done, this gives a more clearer picture of baby :)


----------



## poppy13

I've had some spotting this afternoon so went to a&e. Theyve taken blood and I'm going on Wednesday morning for a scan- I'll be 6weeks & 6days, will they see anything? Its going to be the longest 2 days ever :-( I'm so scared.


----------



## kezziek

[/QUOTE]
Oh my god, this sounds terrible! Is it possible that you would let the family go alone if you think you're going to be that bad? May be good for you to rest quietly at home?

Poor you... x[/QUOTE]

I did really contemplate this but then I just can't bear the thought of not seeing my boys for two weeks, I've never been apart from them for more than a day or two. I think even if I end up in bed the whole time at least I will be there and get to see them. My husband won't let me stay at home either. 

I shouldn't say this but today was better than yesterday sickness wise I managed to eat. Not much but i'm finding I just need to have tiny amounts and have my anti-sickness tablets spread at a lower dose but more regularly throughout the day. It gets worse in the evenings though, I wish I could get rid of the constant horrible taste in my mouth.

Ladies with no sickness please please don't worry :hugs: I know so many people with healthy pregancies with no sickness. I know they say it's a sign of a healthy pregnancy but that feels like crap haha, I'm sure it's much better for baby if you can eat nice and normally and healthily. I know it's hard not to worry though, I've even been worried today as although I feel like crap it's not as bad as yesterday....:dohh:

Well I didn't get dressed but I did manage a few light household chores so I am pleased with myself and managed to sit with the boys while they ate their lunch and tea without barfing lol. 

CaseyBaby I'm sorry you are having all this stress with your tests :hugs: I spent some time in an early pregnancy unit as a student and from my little understanding it wasn't the numbers that counted but what they did i.e doubled like yours. You sound pretty certain of when you concieved but perhaps you implanted abit later or something as I think thats when hcg starts to produce?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww poppy hunnie sooo sorry about the spotting :(...

I had a scan at 5 weeks with last pregnancy and saw a gestational sac with yolk sac... from 6 weeks a heartbeat can be detected :)


----------



## kezziek

poppy13 said:


> I've had some spotting this afternoon so went to a&e. Theyve taken blood and I'm going on Wednesday morning for a scan- I'll be 6weeks & 6days, will they see anything? Its going to be the longest 2 days ever :-( I'm so scared.

Oh Poppy so sorry to hear that so scary for you :hugs:

They should be able to see something, probrably a heartbeat but the other ladies having early scans will be able to shed more light. I hope the spottiing has settled and you are getting some rest xxxx


----------



## Lady H

StefanieC said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> i wish i had blood tests done so i knew what my levels are, i have nothing until i get my first appointment through the post for either 8weeks or 12weeks i'm not sure which. The doctor just took my word for it and sent off my referral to the midwife. is that normal?
> 
> anyone?Click to expand...

Same here, waiting on midwife to contact with a booking in appointment date. My friends GP gave her the date there and then, but here I sit with jack but a folic acid prescription!:shrug:


----------



## Lady H

julesjules100 said:


> Reading all of this is starting to get me a bit stressed. All my symptoms have pretty much disappeared over the last 48 hours (cramping, back ache, sore boobs) plus I have had absolutely no sickness at all and I'm 6.5 weeks today..... Getting worried that things have stopped developing or that there is something wrong. Crazy dreams last night, can't stay asleep but when I did I woke up with my subconscious thinking about miscarriages. Not exactly conducive to trying to stay calm and relaxed. Thank god my first scan is tomorrow morning. I can't take much more of this worrying.....
> 
> Sorry to be on a downer on the thread... x

Good luck Jules xxx :hugs::flower:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

oh lady h thats strange... i had to phone my GP's reception and get the phone number from them and i had to ring up the midwife myself, she then and there gave me an appointment for when im dot on 9 weeks :)


----------



## TTCBean

Gosh I've been having such funny feelings all day! Not quite nausea, but not quite normal. It's like an in-between feeling, my body doesn't know what to do!


----------



## Sass827

I got super nauseous this morning. Felt like being drunk / hung over pretty bad but I'm hoping it was because I had to get up at 6 and I usually don't have to get up til 8. Almost threw up in my car. Pretty bad stuff. Then heart burn about an hour ago, but I'm attributing that to the naughty lunch I had this afternoon. Guess I'll find out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

just been to the toilet and noticed lots of CM earlier it was abit yellowish but now its gone more of a peachy colouring?! whats this?


----------



## StefanieC

Lady H said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> i wish i had blood tests done so i knew what my levels are, i have nothing until i get my first appointment through the post for either 8weeks or 12weeks i'm not sure which. The doctor just took my word for it and sent off my referral to the midwife. is that normal?
> 
> anyone?Click to expand...
> 
> Same here, waiting on midwife to contact with a booking in appointment date. My friends GP gave her the date there and then, but here I sit with jack but a folic acid prescription!:shrug:Click to expand...

its so frustrating isn't it! I think I'd feel better with at least an appointment to count down to.


----------



## kezziek

Babee_Bugs said:


> just been to the toilet and noticed lots of CM earlier it was abit yellowish but now its gone more of a peachy colouring?! whats this?

Just had a look on Dr. GOOGLE as I've been getting lots of discharge too and I think it's normal as long as it doesn't smell funny or have blood in. Any itching etc can be a sign of yeast infection (lovely stuff) otherwise it seems to be to do with increased blood flow, eostrogen and the shedding of bacteria from the vagina/cervix. Ain't our bodies wonderful ;-) x


----------



## TonyaG

I panicked at 2:30 I went to the washroom and had bright red blood. I went to the ER. I did not get an u/s since I told him I have one on Friday. But he checked my beta and it was over 22,000. He seemed happy with that and told me to rest as long as I'm bleeding. The bleeding has went back to just spotting now, and I have taken tomorrow off work.


----------



## LoveSeel

Hi Ladies.

I'm sure this topic has been covered before, but I'm having a hard time keeping up with this thread. Those of you experiencing nausea: does it seem to come and go for you?

I've felt nauseous for the past few mornings, but by lunchtime I've been feeling quite a bit better. Today I threw up for the first time, but afterwards I felt pretty good and the nausea has yet to come back today. 

I know it's different for everyone, but just curious what you have experienced.


----------



## Courtney917

LoveSeel said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I'm sure this topic has been covered before, but I'm having a hard time keeping up with this thread. Those of you experiencing nausea: does it seem to come and go for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've felt nauseous for the past few mornings, but by lunchtime I've been feeling quite a bit better. Today I threw up for the first time, but afterwards I felt pretty good and the nausea has yet to come back today.
> 
> I know it's different for everyone, but just curious what you have experienced.


I am nauseous right now lol. I always get it at 2pm and it lasts til bedtime, yay. LOL no throwing up but nauseous...like sea sick. Its so annoying :wacko:.


----------



## Courtney917

TonyaG said:


> I panicked at 2:30 I went to the washroom and had bright red blood. I went to the ER. I did not get an u/s since I told him I have one on Friday. But he checked my beta and it was over 22,000. He seemed happy with that and told me to rest as long as I'm bleeding. The bleeding has went back to just spotting now, and I have taken tomorrow off work.

How many weeks are you? I got spotting at 5 weeks and it was pink...also went to ER. I am now 7 weeks, saw a heartbeat last week and all looks ok. Just take it easy.:thumbup:


----------



## TonyaG

I thought I was 6 but my scan showed 5 weeks. I have another scan on Friday. Hopefully to see the heartbeat


----------



## Courtney917

TonyaG said:


> I thought I was 6 but my scan showed 5 weeks. I have another scan on Friday. Hopefully to see the heartbeat

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jtink28

hormonal, pregnant moment of the day: i was beginning to worry about not having m/s and lack of "big" symptoms. i came in the door after work, and DH tells me that the dishwasher is broken. i started crying, big fat ugly tears, and could not stop. over the dishwasher!! my DH just stood there, stunned. i just have to laugh about it now!!! :)

i guess i really am pregnant!!!!


----------



## Sass827

Tonya- thinking of you! Take it easy woman!
jTink- you're a riot!
Hope things are working out ok for you too Poppy!

Ok so here's my question of the day, and it's directed at those of you who have already had a baby before or know the sex of your LB. Background: my mom told me she had m/s in the morning w me, and m/s in the afternoon with my brother. My friend is currently preggo w a boy and is sick in the afternoons as well. Does this hold true for you? Sick early in the day with a girl and sick later in the day with a boy?
Yes, I know I'm generalizing in a major way..... I'm just so desperate to know what this baby is going to be! :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sass no :lol: I had MS with both of mine more or less all day/evening. Same this time. I wake up with it. It eases off for about lunch time then back till about 7/8pm x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

kezziek said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> just been to the toilet and noticed lots of CM earlier it was abit yellowish but now its gone more of a peachy colouring?! whats this?
> 
> Just had a look on Dr. GOOGLE as I've been getting lots of discharge too and I think it's normal as long as it doesn't smell funny or have blood in. Any itching etc can be a sign of yeast infection (lovely stuff) otherwise it seems to be to do with increased blood flow, eostrogen and the shedding of bacteria from the vagina/cervix. Ain't our bodies wonderful ;-) xClick to expand...

Thankfully it doesnt smell and its not itchy! (i suffered terribly with thrush when pregnant with my boys).. Well this morning its back to normal colouring lol... Oh how i love my body haha



TonyaG said:


> I panicked at 2:30 I went to the washroom and had bright red blood. I went to the ER. I did not get an u/s since I told him I have one on Friday. But he checked my beta and it was over 22,000. He seemed happy with that and told me to rest as long as I'm bleeding. The bleeding has went back to just spotting now, and I have taken tomorrow off work.

Awww tonya Hunnie, thinking of you :hugs:



LoveSeel said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I'm sure this topic has been covered before, but I'm having a hard time keeping up with this thread. Those of you experiencing nausea: does it seem to come and go for you?
> 
> I've felt nauseous for the past few mornings, but by lunchtime I've been feeling quite a bit better. Today I threw up for the first time, but afterwards I felt pretty good and the nausea has yet to come back today.
> 
> I know it's different for everyone, but just curious what you have experienced.

Last week mine was coming and going... now for the past couple of days its Been FULL on!!! I havent been sick... but its just a constant feeling of sea sick... Its there all day it seems to get worse around tea time till i go to bed lol.



Sass827 said:


> Tonya- thinking of you! Take it easy woman!
> jTink- you're a riot!
> Hope things are working out ok for you too Poppy!
> 
> Ok so here's my question of the day, and it's directed at those of you who have already had a baby before or know the sex of your LB. Background: my mom told me she had m/s in the morning w me, and m/s in the afternoon with my brother. My friend is currently preggo w a boy and is sick in the afternoons as well. Does this hold true for you? Sick early in the day with a girl and sick later in the day with a boy?
> Yes, I know I'm generalizing in a major way..... I'm just so desperate to know what this baby is going to be! :)

Ive got 2 sons... I never once had morning sickness or any type of nausea!!... had lovely pregnancies lol.. My mum said when she was pregnant with me, she would have to have some like dry toast with lemon barley water as soon as she woke up... She did have nausea all day, but was never sick. See i feel like im having a girl because ive got nausea and i never had this with my boys... oh and also i tried that bicarbonate of soda Gender test :haha: that said girl also... I also thought when i was pregnant with my sons that i was having a girl hahaha


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies.

My nausea is still not really getting too bad - which is worrying as I didn't have it bad last time when I MC :( 

I have such awful constipation though, my stomach was so painful when I was trying to go this morning that I had a panic attack on the toilet and had to strip off all my clothes and put a wet towel on my neck and back to try and cool myself down.

Urgh.

Also last night I dreamt that my husband had all the dead, burnt chickens and was putting them through this mincer machine thing, and then he said as we were moving away (?!) and there was no one to look after the cat that he was going to jsut put her through the mincer thing too, so he put her on the belt and she was getting closer to being all chopped up, but I managed to grab her. I cried and cried and then when I remembered this morning I sat and cuddled her and cried some more - she was very sweet to me, purring and cuddling, she just thinks I'm insane I think.

And poor DH feels awful for even doing that in my dream, and I think he's worried I'm having bad thoughts about him, which I'm not!

Urgh, hormones.


----------



## Hann12

Sass - not true for me either, I had sickness 24/7 with my daughter. My mum said she was really sick with me and my sister but not with my brother. If I don't get ms with this one I will assume its a boy tbh. I have been feeling queasy at around 4pm for the past few days but not enough to be sick. I think its coming though.....


----------



## julesjules100

CupcakeBaby said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> My nausea is still not really getting too bad - which is worrying as I didn't have it bad last time when I MC :(
> 
> I have such awful constipation though, my stomach was so painful when I was trying to go this morning that I had a panic attack on the toilet and had to strip off all my clothes and put a wet towel on my neck and back to try and cool myself down.
> 
> Urgh.
> 
> Also last night I dreamt that my husband had all the dead, burnt chickens and was putting them through this mincer machine thing, and then he said as we were moving away (?!) and there was no one to look after the cat that he was going to jsut put her through the mincer thing too, so he put her on the belt and she was getting closer to being all chopped up, but I managed to grab her. I cried and cried and then when I remembered this morning I sat and cuddled her and cried some more - she was very sweet to me, purring and cuddling, she just thinks I'm insane I think.
> 
> And poor DH feels awful for even doing that in my dream, and I think he's worried I'm having bad thoughts about him, which I'm not!
> 
> Urgh, hormones.

Really do try having a load of prunes in the morning/during the day as I defy you to be able to hold onto it all then! Not sure what else you're eating but have a go at fruit n fibre cereal in the morning and then a load of fruit in the day. 

Just to make you feel a bit better I have just got back from my scan and convinced that something was wrong as I have no nausea at all and just want to eat EVERYTHING. Everything was totally fine, with a little heart beat flashing away plus it's in the right place. Phew! Hope that stops my crazy dreams a bit! Think they're perfectly normal (albeit horrible). 

J x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Got my scan in an hour and I'm so scared :( x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

MissMummyMoo said:


> Got my scan in an hour and I'm so scared :( x

Oh sweetie.

You have more chance of it all being fine than anything else. Xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Huge good luck to you.


----------



## StefanieC

MissMummyMoo said:


> Got my scan in an hour and I'm so scared :( x

Good luck hun :hugs: i'm sure it'll be fine and we can't wait to hear how it goes :)



Hann12 said:


> Sass - not true for me either, I had sickness 24/7 with my daughter. My mum said she was really sick with me and my sister but not with my brother. If I don't get ms with this one I will assume its a boy tbh. I have been feeling queasy at around 4pm for the past few days but not enough to be sick. I think its coming though.....

This is my first pregnancy an i know exactly what you means on the feeling queasy. I feel nauseous but not enough to actually be sick. Its worst when i first wake up, before bed and when i bend over to pick something up.


----------



## julesjules100

MissMummyMoo said:


> Got my scan in an hour and I'm so scared :( x

Just had mine this morning and it was fine!

Easy for me to say now but you have to go with the stats and you stand materially more chance of it all being well than not. Good luck! x


----------



## Hann12

Good luck missmummymoo! 

Julesjules - that's avert reassuring way of putting it, I hope I remember your words when I go in a week and a halfs time!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Goodluck hunnie... Hoping everything is all ok :)


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Good luck missmummymoo!
> 
> Julesjules - that's avert reassuring way of putting it, I hope I remember your words when I go in a week and a halfs time!

Yeah, it's so easy for each of us to focus on being convinced it will go badly, when the stats are actually hugely loaded in our favour! Human nature. 

I am going to try to focus on that going forward (note, "try"!). x


----------



## CaseyBaby718

MissMummyMoo said:


> Got my scan in an hour and I'm so scared :( x

Good luck!! 

Im soooo emotional today... Broke down crying over pinocchio. Cried when my daughter started laughing at me for crying and cried some more about how ridiculous it was that I was crying..... :dohh:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well baby was there and is measuring 5+3 weeks but I know I ovulated either the 14/15/16th August which makes me 5+6/6/6+1 so not far out. Will see when we get our next scan in 2 weeks. She said there was a slight bleed near the sac which is probably where the bleedings coming from. So will find out more In 2 weeks hopefully x


----------



## kezziek

Thats great MissMummyMoo  nice and reassuring to see baby. Every scan i've had they have misdated me by a few days. 

Ahhh Caseybabey those darn hormones! I think i'm going into a more 'i don't care about anything' zone just due to feeling poorly but i was definately really tearful when I was at your stage it's amazing what makes you cry.

I'm just about to drag myself to the doctors. Am 6 weeks today so need to get it done. Silly really as they don't do anything here just write in your notes and tell you to take folic acid. I just need to go to get referred to the midwife for my booking in appointment. I don't know why but I feel really nervous like a naughty schoolgirl or something. I don't know this doctor either, it's a male locum so he doesn't know my history with hyperemesis. I just hope he understands how to do the paperwork thats my main concern.

I've ordered some sea bands too thanks ladies I will give them a go. I did have them in my first pregnancy and they just annoyed me but I was a lot worse so hopefully they might make a difference this time. 

Hope you are all having a good day xxxx


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Jules! 
Good luck mommy moo! Let us know how it goes!
Cupcake- if you don't like prunes, you can always try a light stool softener. Always helped me when I was on pain meds in the past.


----------



## StefanieC

i know what you mean about being tearful. I started to cry yesterday because I felt like my DH was more concerned with how our little bean is rather than how i am, it was ridiculous but i couldn't help it.


----------



## TTCBean

Major headache-ville this am! I had a horrible sleep last night, tossing and turning and having to pee every hour it seemed! Feeling pretty fatigued today because of that.

I am really excited, I am meeting my potential home birth midwife on Friday!!! Is it okay I feel a bit odd because I haven't even seen a doctor yet? I don't see the intake nurse at my obgyn for another 1.5 weeks. I haven't had this pregnancy confirmed medically, just by POAS and symptoms. Eeeek. So many emotions going on!


----------



## Sass827

Sorry - must not have read all the way to the bottom. Blaming it on baby brain. Congrats on the good scan mummy moo!


----------



## jtink28

TTCBean said:


> Major headache-ville this am! I had a horrible sleep last night, tossing and turning and having to pee every hour it seemed! Feeling pretty fatigued today because of that.
> 
> I am really excited, I am meeting my potential home birth midwife on Friday!!! Is it okay I feel a bit odd because I haven't even seen a doctor yet? I don't see the intake nurse at my obgyn for another 1.5 weeks. I haven't had this pregnancy confirmed medically, just by POAS and symptoms. Eeeek. So many emotions going on!

lucky you! i've always wanted to do a home birth, but am unable to because of my crohn's disease. my mom did 5 at-home births. jealous! :)


----------



## TTCBean

jtink28 said:


> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> Major headache-ville this am! I had a horrible sleep last night, tossing and turning and having to pee every hour it seemed! Feeling pretty fatigued today because of that.
> 
> I am really excited, I am meeting my potential home birth midwife on Friday!!! Is it okay I feel a bit odd because I haven't even seen a doctor yet? I don't see the intake nurse at my obgyn for another 1.5 weeks. I haven't had this pregnancy confirmed medically, just by POAS and symptoms. Eeeek. So many emotions going on!
> 
> lucky you! i've always wanted to do a home birth, but am unable to because of my crohn's disease. my mom did 5 at-home births. jealous! :)Click to expand...

That is awesome she did 5 at home births! I really hope I am able to! I am keeping positive :) I know some midwives will not perform a home birth if you have twins. I was having fertility issues so I had to take Clomid to get pregnant so I have the possibility.


----------



## Courtney917

Got my progesterone results back and they went from 15.9 to 44.5!!!!!! YAY!!


----------



## Hann12

That's great Courtney! I wish I knew what mine were, I asked yo have a test today but they said that if I'm taking cyclogest I will have enough so they won't do it! I hope they are right!


----------



## TTCBean

Wonderful news Courtney!


----------



## Courtney917

Hann12 said:


> That's great Courtney! I wish I knew what mine were, I asked yo have a test today but they said that if I'm taking cyclogest I will have enough so they won't do it! I hope they are right!

Thanks!!! I am on the supplements but still ask to have levels monitored. I am going to ask to have it checked once more before I stop prog at 12 weeks. High levels indicate a healthy pregnancy right? I am so happy things seem good this time around. I am already 7 weeks!!!!! I am sure you are fine, have you always had low levels?


----------



## julesjules100

Courtney917 said:


> Thanks!!! I am on the supplements but still ask to have levels monitored. I am going to ask to have it checked once more before I stop prog at 12 weeks. High levels indicate a healthy pregnancy right? I am so happy things seem good this time around. I am already 7 weeks!!!!! I am sure you are fine, have you always had low levels?

Courtney, I just had my scan this morning and my FS said that we can stop the cyclogest and estrogen patches between week 8 and 9 (previously I had thought it would go to week 12 but he said today that week 8-9 is fine). He also said that once you have seen your 6-7 week scan and all is fine, your pregnancy will be producing way more progesterone/estrogen than the drugs can give you and the placenta takes over around week 8-9 so no need to worry abotu stopping it. x


----------



## Courtney917

julesjules100 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! I am on the supplements but still ask to have levels monitored. I am going to ask to have it checked once more before I stop prog at 12 weeks. High levels indicate a healthy pregnancy right? I am so happy things seem good this time around. I am already 7 weeks!!!!! I am sure you are fine, have you always had low levels?
> 
> Courtney, I just had my scan this morning and my FS said that we can stop the cyclogest and estrogen patches between week 8 and 9 (previously I had thought it would go to week 12 but he said today that week 8-9 is fine). He also said that once you have seen your 6-7 week scan and all is fine, your pregnancy will be producing way more progesterone/estrogen than the drugs can give you and the placenta takes over around week 8-9 so no need to worry abotu stopping it. xClick to expand...

How did your scan go!?!? I had two scans already, both look good so far. I have another on the 24th and again at 11 weeks. Oh okay, that makes me feel good, so going til the 12th week should be a safe thing then? I am soooo nervous as I have had so many problems with prog (4 losses as a result) so I am a bit of a freak lol. :wacko:


----------



## Hann12

Courtney not sure if I have low progesterone or not tbh! I had a few cycles since stopping breastfeeding with short Luteal phases which showed low progesterone. I took natural progesterone cream this cycle andy progesterone levels were great at 7 dpo, the fertility dr said it was a coincidence and that the cream would have done nothing as he said the amounts are too small to make a difference and that just putting it on arms legs etc doesn't give a good absorption anyway. So they gave me 2x200mg of cyclogest per day as a precaution until 12 weeks but never actually tested my levels. 
You must be so relieved having seen your bean a couple of times and all going well! I hope that's me in a week and a half! Fx!


----------



## julesjules100

Courtney917 said:


> How did your scan go!?!? I had two scans already, both look good so far. I have another on the 24th and again at 11 weeks. Oh okay, that makes me feel good, so going til the 12th week should be a safe thing then? I am soooo nervous as I have had so many problems with prog (4 losses as a result) so I am a bit of a freak lol. :wacko:

Really well! In correct place and little blob flashing away. 5.1mm so all on track. Huge relief! Been released from the assisted conception unit now so need to look into consultants this weekend. 

I've been doing 1200mg of cyclogest each day. My FS said that I could pull at 8wks but if I felt better then to keep going to 9 or 10 wks, phasing it out by the end of 10 wks. He said there would be no benefit thereafter. If you're nervous about coming off it would they be able to do daily bloods to monitor your prog levels when you do? Xx


----------



## Lady H

Just eaten dinner, we had Lamb, and I ended up nuking it in the microwave as it would not cook through on the hob. DH had his nice and pink and mine was rubbery and pants! And to top it off I finished it 15 mins ago and I'm blooming ravenous again. Glad no ms but I'm going to be the size of a house at this rate!


----------



## StefanieC

i'm jealous, i couldn't really face much so i made beans on toast but could only eat half because i felt so nauseous :(


----------



## BabyDeacon

ahhhhh still carching up.... glad all is well moomoo (sp soo many of u)
As for my still on jury... bored knackered... getting cramps but good cramps :)


----------



## poppy13

6wk 6days ultrasound tomorrow...nervous :(


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Don't know if you girls are sick of my worries but I'm starting to feel hopeful, based on my progression with my HPTS about the whole hcg debacle (regardless of what the nurses said). This morning and afternoon are completely different shades... the latter becoming darker. I really think this bean is gonna be sticky. :) 
Here is the recent pic update. I got in for more blood tests tomorrow. 
https://imageserve.babycenter.com/31/000/134/fY2y8BWiTDuaRchCOliNa6xPEgR5ijXS_lg.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Casey - they are looking good! There is definitely progression there! FX it's your sticky ban but it's def looking positive! 

Good luck for tomorrow Poppy!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

those tests look exactly like mine do chick!! :) progressing lovely!!

Is anyone in the UK watching Challen 4, One born, twins and triplets??? im off to watch it lol so shall catch up soon x


----------



## julesjules100

Lady H said:


> Just eaten dinner, we had Lamb, and I ended up nuking it in the microwave as it would not cook through on the hob. DH had his nice and pink and mine was rubbery and pants! And to top it off I finished it 15 mins ago and I'm blooming ravenous again. Glad no ms but I'm going to be the size of a house at this rate!

I'll be right there with you. I'm eating huge portions plus a pre-lunch and a pre-dinner! Shocking. Yeah, the no pink meat is tough. I've decided I'm just not even going to eat it now till its all over. I like my steaks medium rare. The idea of well done sounds like eating a boot! X


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> those tests look exactly like mine do chick!! :) progressing lovely!!
> 
> Is anyone in the UK watching Challen 4, One born, twins and triplets??? im off to watch it lol so shall catch up soon x

Watching now :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

StefanieC said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> i wish i had blood tests done so i knew what my levels are, i have nothing until i get my first appointment through the post for either 8weeks or 12weeks i'm not sure which. The doctor just took my word for it and sent off my referral to the midwife. is that normal?
> 
> anyone?Click to expand...

Hi Stefanie, I got the same thing. My first appointment is at 8 weeks, and I never had blood tests or anything - they just took my word for it. :)


----------



## StefanieC

Babee_Bugs said:


> those tests look exactly like mine do chick!! :) progressing lovely!!
> 
> Is anyone in the UK watching Challen 4, One born, twins and triplets??? im off to watch it lol so shall catch up soon x

i am :)


----------



## StefanieC

BellaRosa8302 said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> i wish i had blood tests done so i knew what my levels are, i have nothing until i get my first appointment through the post for either 8weeks or 12weeks i'm not sure which. The doctor just took my word for it and sent off my referral to the midwife. is that normal?
> 
> anyone?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Stefanie, I got the same thing. My first appointment is at 8 weeks, and I never had blood tests or anything - they just took my word for it. :)Click to expand...

oh phew! thanks hun x


----------



## Courtney917

Hann12 said:


> Courtney not sure if I have low progesterone or not tbh! I had a few cycles since stopping breastfeeding with short Luteal phases which showed low progesterone. I took natural progesterone cream this cycle andy progesterone levels were great at 7 dpo, the fertility dr said it was a coincidence and that the cream would have done nothing as he said the amounts are too small to make a difference and that just putting it on arms legs etc doesn't give a good absorption anyway. So they gave me 2x200mg of cyclogest per day as a precaution until 12 weeks but never actually tested my levels.
> You must be so relieved having seen your bean a couple of times and all going well! I hope that's me in a week and a half! Fx!

I'm on 400 mg as well, so i am sure your levels are high :hugs:. Yes very relieved until they told me the beats per minute was slightly low at 110. I was oly 5 weeks 6 days and my other doc didn't even think we would see a heartbeat. So if course that made me nervous when my new doc said the heartrate was low. From what I am reading though at the end of week 5/beg of week six the average bpm is 103. Ugh, these doctors are driving me crazy!!!!


----------



## Courtney917

julesjules100 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> How did your scan go!?!? I had two scans already, both look good so far. I have another on the 24th and again at 11 weeks. Oh okay, that makes me feel good, so going til the 12th week should be a safe thing then? I am soooo nervous as I have had so many problems with prog (4 losses as a result) so I am a bit of a freak lol. :wacko:
> 
> Really well! In correct place and little blob flashing away. 5.1mm so all on track. Huge relief! Been released from the assisted conception unit now so need to look into consultants this weekend.
> 
> I've been doing 1200mg of cyclogest each day. My FS said that I could pull at 8wks but if I felt better then to keep going to 9 or 10 wks, phasing it out by the end of 10 wks. He said there would be no benefit thereafter. If you're nervous about coming off it would they be able to do daily bloods to monitor your prog levels when you do? XxClick to expand...


YAY!!! Congrats on the heartbeat!!! How many bpm was it? Did they measure it? Yes I am def going to ask to be monitored when I come off the progesterone. I am going to go crazy if I don't lol.


----------



## TTCBean

I am freaking out! I was starving while away from home and the only place near my destination was a deli/cafe. I totally forgot about the whole listeria risk with deli meats and scarfed down a ham and cheese sandwich. I feel less ill now that I ate it ( was super faint). I am so worried I will potentially cause harm to my child. :-( are the risks low?


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Courtney, that's reassuring, FX I'm the same as you with high levels! 
I have no clue on heart rates, I'd have googled too! I'll let you know what mine is (hopefully) but its not for another 11 days!!


----------



## Hann12

TTCBean said:


> I am freaking out! I was starving while away from home and the only place near my destination was a deli/cafe. I totally forgot about the whole listeria risk with deli meats and scarfed down a ham and cheese sandwich. I feel less ill now that I ate it ( was super faint). I am so worried I will potentially cause harm to my child. :-( are the risks low?

Very low don't worry, is its regular ham then it's definitely fine. It's salami, Parma ham, chorizo that are the worse ones however I read on the nhs site today (think it was that) that you can eat them. I prob won't but I will eat regular ham


----------



## Courtney917

TTCBean said:


> I am freaking out! I was starving while away from home and the only place near my destination was a deli/cafe. I totally forgot about the whole listeria risk with deli meats and scarfed down a ham and cheese sandwich. I feel less ill now that I ate it ( was super faint). I am so worried I will potentially cause harm to my child. :-( are the risks low?


The risks are very low. I have eaten lunch meat in previous pregnancies and nothing happened. Don''t worry:hugs:


----------



## julesjules100

Courtney917 said:


> YAY!!! Congrats on the heartbeat!!! How many bpm was it? Did they measure it? Yes I am def going to ask to be monitored when I come off the progesterone. I am going to go crazy if I don't lol.

Actually he didn't so I feel a bit cheated. He just said "it's nice and fast". Going to register with kings this week and try to arrange a consultant too so between private and nhs hopefully I can get another cheeky scan soon and find our from there! X


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you girls, I feel a lot better. It was just regular black forest ham deli meat, not mixed with anything. Courtney its reassuring that you ate deli meat in other pregnancies and have been fine :) I just need to be more mindful, I am a newbie at this pregnancy thing and forget the foods that are generally off limits!


----------



## julesjules100

Courtney917 said:


> The risks are very low. I have eaten lunch meat in previous pregnancies and nothing happened. Don''t worry:hugs:

I think the risks are really low too. I have 2 friends one of whom has 3 kids and ate whatever she wanted and the other who has 2 kids and did the same. Think the rules are overly cautious so try not to worry over occasional lapses x


----------



## Courtney917

julesjules100 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!! Congrats on the heartbeat!!! How many bpm was it? Did they measure it? Yes I am def going to ask to be monitored when I come off the progesterone. I am going to go crazy if I don't lol.
> 
> Actually he didn't so I feel a bit cheated. He just said "it's nice and fast". Going to register with kings this week and try to arrange a consultant too so between private and nhs hopefully I can get another cheeky scan soon and find our from there! XClick to expand...

LOL you're better off not knowing the numbers. I was also told it was nice and fast by the tech (who was surprised to see a hearbeat this early) then I started probing, lol. Everything I have been reading indicates that the bpm was perfect but I still have the doc's annoying voice in my head lol:wacko:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG how moving was that baby program!!!, so many blubbery moments :(

I cant believe what im having to shovel in, just to keep myself from feeling hungry.. it feels like every hour, im STARVING its as if i have ate anything for like 4-5 hours... At this rate im going to be HUGE :haha:

Today i had a big bowl of cereals, then rolling upto dinner time i had a HUGE jacket potato with loads of beans and cheese!!! Yum yum... then about 3pm i had a chocolate donut, then tea time i had a KFC!! an hour later i was hungry again!, im having to try and drink more to hopefully subside my hunger :/

Today my uterus feels HUGE, in my miscarriages at this stage, my uterus didnt feel this big!, so of course im hoping and praying that its good news! oh god how i cant wait for this scan on thursday!, ill be soo relieved and much more relaxed knowing ive got a heartbeat this time around :)


----------



## Courtney917

Can't wait til you post your scan results!!!! You have many promising signs!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you <3


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thank you courtney hunnie... I am sooooooo trying my best to keep as positive as i can, because its true every pregnancy is different!, ive had 2 sons before my miscarriages, so its not like i cant have a baby, because i can!

(although inside im crapping myself and preparing for the worst on thursday)

Its bloody hard :/


----------



## Courtney917

Babee_Bugs said:


> thank you courtney hunnie... I am sooooooo trying my best to keep as positive as i can, because its true every pregnancy is different!, ive had 2 sons before my miscarriages, so its not like i cant have a baby, because i can!
> 
> (although inside im crapping myself and preparing for the worst on thursday)
> 
> Its bloody hard :/

I know all too well what you are going through. Although I have seen a heartbeat and everything is meauring correctly (actually slightly ahead) I am super worried about my scan on the 24th. When the tech told me she saw the heartbeat last week I was in disbelief!!!! I really thought I would hear the worst news. I know its super difficult but I am sure all is okay:hugs:. I am trying to be more positive as well but still find it difficult to talk about this pregnancy and get excited bc I am so afraid I will have another loss :(.


----------



## kezziek

Oh Babee will be thinking of you on thursday i can't tell you not to worry, what with what you have been through but i really think it all sounds so positive this time xxx

I just watched the one born every minute twins thing too, sooo moving and scary. Very hard not to blubber for England. I hope one of us here has twins, how exciting 

Great news Courtney and Jules!  <3

Casey those tests look fab.  hope next bloodwork seals the deal.

I was very impressed with the locum doctor today  he was so efficient. He took my BP and weighed me and did a full history. I was able to make an appointment with the midwife too straight after I saw him so I was chuffed as I normally have to wait and chase etc. So my booking in appointment is on my birthday when I will be almost be 9 weeks all going well. My midwife is a friend on facebook and I've known her for a few years through another friend so will be funny to see the look on her face when I turn up
as she doesnt know yet.

XxxX


----------



## JavaGirl

Babee, are you having a scan on Thurs? I am too! I got the results of my blood tests yesterday and my beta was over 63,000! I'll be 7w1d on Thurs, so hoping to see a lil heartbeat. 

Glad to see everyone else is hanging in there. I started getting m/s on Friday. Actually vomited this morning and then felt less queasy for awhile. :) Still not very hungry and pretty exhausted most of the time, but very happy!


----------



## kezziek

poppy13 said:


> 6wk 6days ultrasound tomorrow...nervous :(

Poppy hope it gos well tommorow love xxx


----------



## kezziek

BabyDeacon said:


> ahhhhh still carching up.... glad all is well moomoo (sp soo many of u)
> As for my still on jury... bored knackered... getting cramps but good cramps :)

Ooh jury service. I've never done it before I can imagine it's hard when you are pregnant though as you can't take breaks when you want? Hope it doesn't go on too much longer for you! X


----------



## bobbles86

Hi I'm Kate and I've been getting bfp's for the last couple of days.

This will be my fourth pregnancy we have 3 boys already

My working out tells me I'm due 22nd May so If I could be added to the list that would be great.

I have to have sections so will actually be before this 

looking forward to getting to know you all.

Kate xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yey java my scan is thursday also :happydance: im thinking i maybe 7weeks and 1day, but im not 100% certain on my dates due to now AF, ive used my ovulation day so who knows lol... will be interesting to see.

I refused Betas this pregnancy, i had them done with last Miscarriage and oh the wait, and disappointment, then the query of this and that from the doctors etc... I just couldnt go through that again :/ so glad i refused as ive felt a tad bit more relaxed :)

What time do you go for your scan??? :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey bobbles86,

Congrats and welcome :) ill add you now to the board... I also have to have c-sections :)
x


----------



## bobbles86

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hey bobbles86,
> 
> Congrats and welcome :) ill add you now to the board... I also have to have c-sections :)
> x

thankyou hun ... I see you have an Ashton... me too! I never come across the name ever so lovely to see someone else with it... we call him Ashy though for short 

kate xx


----------



## bobbles86

hmm I wonder why my ticker isn't working ??


----------



## StefanieC

bobbles86 said:


> hmm I wonder why my ticker isn't working ??

you need the BBcode ticker not the html :) hope that helps


----------



## bobbles86

ahh thankyou hunni baby brain already?? :dohh:

xx


----------



## StefanieC

i definitely have preggo brain already lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i can see your ticker now :).... 

Awww we call him ashy also, how did you come across the name?... we went to a second world war museum, he was a couple of weeks old at this point and i still had no name for him... i was walking along some display cabinets with pictures of men from in the war and there was a surname on there, that just stuck out "Ashton" and me and my OH just looked at eachother as though by magic we had found a name perfect for him! He was 9lb 2oz born and 23inches in length,... we did have harley, but it just didnt suit him at all!


----------



## JavaGirl

Babee_Bugs said:


> Yey java my scan is thursday also :happydance: im thinking i maybe 7weeks and 1day, but im not 100% certain on my dates due to now AF, ive used my ovulation day so who knows lol... will be interesting to see.
> 
> I refused Betas this pregnancy, i had them done with last Miscarriage and oh the wait, and disappointment, then the query of this and that from the doctors etc... I just couldnt go through that again :/ so glad i refused as ive felt a tad bit more relaxed :)
> 
> What time do you go for your scan??? :)

9:20 am on Thurs here in Michigan (same time as New York), how about you? I can understand not wanting to do the beta rollercoaster. I was in for betas for so long after my mmc that I did not look forward to it. But they do check it anyway as part of the initial blood work and since they were using it to see if they could to an u/s, that was the way to go.


----------



## bobbles86

Babee_Bugs said:


> i can see your ticker now :)....
> 
> Awww we call him ashy also, how did you come across the name?... we went to a second world war museum, he was a couple of weeks old at this point and i still had no name for him... i was walking along some display cabinets with pictures of men from in the war and there was a surname on there, that just stuck out "Ashton" and me and my OH just looked at eachother as though by magic we had found a name perfect for him! He was 9lb 2oz born and 23inches in length,... we did have harley, but it just didnt suit him at all!

wow you call yours ashy too... thats amazing.
We didn't have a name all the way through the pregnancy, then someone said how about aston... I thought hmmm i like it but theres something missing. So I added an H and that was it we both loved it and so did everyone else. 
He was 10lb2 lol.
He is our little star, he is autistic and has his troubles but he is the most amazing little man.
xxx


----------



## bobbles86

StefanieC said:


> i definitely have preggo brain already lol

see it is real :haha:
those bigwigs trying to say its all in our heads :nope:

xx


----------



## bobbles86

hope this works... todays frer
 



Attached Files:







20120910_165730.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 10


----------



## StefanieC

great line :thumbup:


----------



## Courtney917

Anyone else getting mild cramping from time to time?


----------



## StefanieC

Courtney917 said:


> Anyone else getting mild cramping from time to time?

yep, in fact i have some right now :(


----------



## Courtney917

StefanieC said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting mild cramping from time to time?
> 
> yep, in fact i have some right now :(Click to expand...

Ugh me too. Its in my lower pelvic area. I was getting them everyday and they stopped but started again today :wacko:. It almost feels like a UTI. I feel like I need to pee but very little comes out :/. Then some mild cramping :/


----------



## Sass827

I'm crampy too. And hungry all the time! I feel like a little piggy! Off to get my Greek yogurt and honey.... Best of luck with all the scans tomorrow! :)


----------



## maybesoon

I'm having more sharp pinches from side to side. It's sparatic I annoying. It happened all throughout the night last night & it's looking like its going to be going on all night tonight.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Hey, everyone. I haven't posted in here in a few days, but I thought I give you all quick update. I've been bleeding for two days now (after spotting all day on Sunday). It's medium to light with no real pain, just minor cramping here and there. I had my blood drawn yesterday to check my hCG levels. Not sure if they'll be able to tell anything from just one time, but I have another appointment tomorrow to go over the results. The doctor said they would try and book an ultrasound for me asap, but I haven't heard from them. The thing is, it's a new doctor I went to at a walk-in clinic yesterday because my family doctor wasn't in the office and the maternity clinic can't see me until Thursday (that's when I have my first scheduled appointment with them). *sigh* My emotions have been all over the place the last few days.

Kinda expecting the worst, but still hoping otherwise!


----------



## Sass827

fX for you Harley!


----------



## poppy13

Really hope munchkin has a heartbeat at the scan today after bleeding on monday. Very very nervous doesnt come close :-(


----------



## Hann12

FX poppy and Harley! Really hope all is okay!


----------



## Hann12

Here are my IC's - for DPO 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 18 and 19. Happy to see the line today as dark as the control! Yay!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Great lines Hann!! :) 

I miss POAS and comparing. Lol.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks cupcake! I think I'll miss comparing lines but now it's that dark there is no point using them anymore. I still have a digi that I might use next week so I can see the words 3+ but we'll see.....


----------



## bobbles86

Poppy and harley thinking of you both today and praying for good news for you both.

xx


----------



## bobbles86

those lines have gotten nice and dark Hann :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed poppy and Han :flower:

Hows everyone else feeling today?

I don't seem to have many symptoms today which is panicking me slightly after yesterday's scan. It's so hard to think positively when your PAL :( x


----------



## bobbles86

Courtney917 said:


> Anyone else getting mild cramping from time to time?

yep and I never had cramping with any of my other pregnancies so I'm worrying. hopefully it's just the little bean getting nice and comfy.


----------



## bobbles86

MissMummyMoo said:


> Fingers crossed poppy and Han :flower:
> 
> Hows everyone else feeling today?
> 
> I don't seem to have many symptoms today which is panicking me slightly after yesterday's scan. It's so hard to think positively when your PAL :( x

It's so hard not to worry isn't it... wouldn't it be great if we could have a little window on our tummy so we could have a peek in to make sure they're ok. :hugs:

I think symptoms do come and go and I didn't have any sickness at all with my other 3.

I'm feeling very sick right now which is odd for me. xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

PAL is really hard, I agree. :(

I find that there isn't much I can't turn into a concern, which I know isn't healthy.

2 weeks today I'll be in paradise laying by the pool, so if I can just try and relax for 2 more weeks then I'll have a lovely 2 week break, and by the time I get home it'll be less than 2 weeks until my scan.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

harley, i would just go to the a&e hunnie, i got no joy at my doctors when i was bleeding with my last pregnancy... I eventually got a Scan once my hcg hit 1500...

Really hope everything is ok...

Goodluck poppy for your scan today hunnie, wishing you and bubba all the best :)



Morning Ladies... OMG im 7 weeks!!! i cant believe it. I have my first scan for this pregnancy tomorrow... really anxious, but trying my best to stay positive :)


----------



## bobbles86

Babee_Bugs said:


> harley, i would just go to the a&e hunnie, i got no joy at my doctors when i was bleeding with my last pregnancy... I eventually got a Scan once my hcg hit 1500...
> 
> Really hope everything is ok...
> 
> Goodluck poppy for your scan today hunnie, wishing you and bubba all the best :)
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies... OMG im 7 weeks!!! i cant believe it. I have my first scan for this pregnancy tomorrow... really anxious, but trying my best to stay positive :)

I really hope it's a sticky one for you hun. Is this the furthest you've gotten?
xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well Yeh and No lol...

I was 12weeks and 4 days and had a scan 25th of April this year and showed i had a Blighted ovum (no baby was there) sac measured 7weeks and 5 days....

I then fell pregnant straight after, but i was bleeding from the beginning... on 11th of july at 7weeks and 6 days it was confirmed i was miscarrying.

I havent seen a baby or a heartbeat as of yet ~(ive had 3x MC's)

I do have 2 sons, so i know my body can do this :) Just trying to reach little milestones, feeling happy ive got a scan tomorrow, as i know i would be a nervous wreck come 8 weeks :/


----------



## bobbles86

Babee_Bugs said:


> Well Yeh and No lol...
> 
> I was 12weeks and 4 days and had a scan 25th of April this year and showed i had a Blighted ovum (no baby was there) sac measured 7weeks and 5 days....
> 
> I then fell pregnant straight after, but i was bleeding from the beginning... on 11th of july at 7weeks and 6 days it was confirmed i was miscarrying.
> 
> I havent seen a baby or a heartbeat as of yet ~(ive had 3x MC's)
> 
> I do have 2 sons, so i know my body can do this :) Just trying to reach little milestones, feeling happy ive got a scan tomorrow, as i know i would be a nervous wreck come 8 weeks :/

good luck for tomorrow hun xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thank you hunnie x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck fit tomorrow babee x


----------



## kezziek

Hope its ok Poppy and Hann xxx
MissMommyMoo I think the symptoms wax and wane as our hormones change to support different factors of the babies growth, it's so hard not to worry but i'm sure those symptoms will crop up in another way v.soon. I was getting worried as my sickness wasn't so bad yesterday, I was convinced that was it but then back this morning with a bang. Lovely.

Bobbles I love your boys names <3  do you have any names in mind if this ones a boy too? I've always struggled with naming my boys but i'm really liking Issac Benjamin this time round.

Yay for your scan tommorow Babee, I'm glad you don't have to wait much longer XxxxxxxxxX


----------



## Sass827

Morning gals! Hope everyone is feeling ok. I woke up today with a terrible realization - pimples! Little stupid white heads on my chin like a teenager! Ugh! And my hair seems greasy but I just showered yesterday and my hair is never greasy! I usually skip a day or two or washing my hair so I don't dry it out, but now I think I need to shower every day?! What gives?


----------



## TTCBean

I got an appointment with a midwife at my obgyn office for this afternoon. For two days now I've been having "stabbing" pains that radiate to my left and right. I have to hold the area and sort of kneel over for the pain to pass. I've read it can be SO many different things and the nurse on the phone said the same so I'm going in to play it safe. I am thinking the Clomid made my ovaries form cysts, maybe that's what is hurting so much sometimes. We'll see!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Sass827 said:


> Morning gals! Hope everyone is feeling ok. I woke up today with a terrible realization - pimples! Little stupid white heads on my chin like a teenager! Ugh!* And my hair seems greasy but I just showered yesterday and my hair is never greasy! I usually skip a day or two or washing my hair so I don't dry it out, but now I think I need to shower every day?!* What gives?

Thank you!!

I hadn't even considered this - I've been blaming my shampoo!


----------



## Hann12

CupcakeBaby said:


> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> Morning gals! Hope everyone is feeling ok. I woke up today with a terrible realization - pimples! Little stupid white heads on my chin like a teenager! Ugh!* And my hair seems greasy but I just showered yesterday and my hair is never greasy! I usually skip a day or two or washing my hair so I don't dry it out, but now I think I need to shower every day?!* What gives?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> I hadn't even considered this - I've been blaming my shampoo!Click to expand...

I was like it last pregnancy, terrible terrible skin. I think it was the increase in estrogen as I was carrying a girl. Thats what they say anyway.....


----------



## jtink28

has anyone else had terrible gas pains? totally tmi, sorry, but i'll be sitting at my desk at work, and get a stomach cramp, and then realize it's gas! totally embarassing.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

jtink28 said:


> has anyone else had terrible gas pains? totally tmi, sorry, but i'll be sitting at my desk at work, and get a stomach cramp, and then realize it's gas! totally embarassing.

Yep!

I get it on weekdays, when I've been sat at my desk, starts around 3-4pm.

I don't get it at the weekend as [a] I am moving around more and * I can fart when I want!! Lol.*


----------



## Sass827

Ugh, I hope it's not a girl! :( 
I've got the gas too. I just feel like such a gross person - greasy, pimplly, gassy, bloated


----------



## Sass827

Hubby and I have had our names picked since our first date -
Berkley Michael 
Dylan Thomas or Dylan Lorraine 
Sidney - boy or girl, middle names tbd


----------



## bobbles86

kezziek said:


> Hope its ok Poppy and Hann xxx
> MissMommyMoo I think the symptoms wax and wane as our hormones change to support different factors of the babies growth, it's so hard not to worry but i'm sure those symptoms will crop up in another way v.soon. I was getting worried as my sickness wasn't so bad yesterday, I was convinced that was it but then back this morning with a bang. Lovely.
> 
> Bobbles I love your boys names <3  do you have any names in mind if this ones a boy too? I've always struggled with naming my boys but i'm really liking Issac Benjamin this time round.
> 
> Yay for your scan tommorow Babee, I'm glad you don't have to wait much longer XxxxxxxxxX

Ahh thankyou sweetheart, Isaac Benjamin is lovely. I love both names separately too. I have not got a clue if this ones another boy. We'll come up with something :) and whats nice is that we can all help each other out with ideas. xx


----------



## bobbles86

Hann12 said:


> CupcakeBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> Morning gals! Hope everyone is feeling ok. I woke up today with a terrible realization - pimples! Little stupid white heads on my chin like a teenager! Ugh!* And my hair seems greasy but I just showered yesterday and my hair is never greasy! I usually skip a day or two or washing my hair so I don't dry it out, but now I think I need to shower every day?!* What gives?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> I hadn't even considered this - I've been blaming my shampoo!Click to expand...
> 
> I was like it last pregnancy, terrible terrible skin. I think it was the increase in estrogen as I was carrying a girl. Thats what they say anyway.....Click to expand...

terrible skin = girl?? my skin is a mess all breakouts around my mouth and chin.... I don't do girls... omg could I be having a girl?


----------



## bobbles86

Sass827 said:


> Hubby and I have had our names picked since our first date -
> Berkley Michael
> Dylan Thomas or Dylan Lorraine
> Sidney - boy or girl, middle names tbd

lovely name choices... nothing wrong with being organised :thumbup:

xx


----------



## bobbles86

I just did my clearblue digi in hope there would be enough hcg now for it to show -
 



Attached Files:







20120912_152430.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Bobbles!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww yay Bobbles :) i love seeing it in words! :thumbup:

Nerves are starting to kick in for tomorrow!, which is stupid.. OH keeps saying everything will be fine (he can always read my mind lol)... hes even joking that theres maybes more than one!!! hahaha hmmmm i hope not lol

Bobbles im convinced ill have a Boy, ive got 2 already so im already referring to the baby as him!... But this pregnancy i feel different from my sons... my hair is greasy, im covered in spots, my boobs are very very sore!!! im constantly burping and ive got all day horrid nausea!!! i never had any of these with my boys. Im not bothered either way to be honest, but it would be nice to have a daughter and experience all girly things :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

https://www.babygenderprediction.com/old-wives-tales-gender-prediction-method.html

I just tried this i only did the first 5 questions, as the rest appeared to be for further along pregnancies... Just those 5 questions i got 100% girl!


----------



## StefanieC

i agree, seeing the words is brilliant. I did mine for 2-3 weeks today:

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o559/StefanieC86/BnB%20stuff/digi2-3.jpg


----------



## Harley Quinn

Well, looks like I'll have to try and join the June or July babies group. :(

I decided to do a HPT this morning and the line was just as faint as it was a week and half ago (it had been darker last week before the bleeding started). I don't really think I need a doctor to tell me at this point, but I'll still go to the follow up appointment I had already booked.

H&H 9 months to you all! :)


----------



## maybesoon

StefanieC said:


> i agree, seeing the words is brilliant. I did mine for 2-3 weeks today:
> 
> https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o559/StefanieC86/BnB%20stuff/digi2-3.jpg

I wish our digital tests here in the states would show how far along... All they say is Pregnant!


----------



## StefanieC

it might be best that they don't as it means i am doing yet another one next week just to see the numbers change, its craziness lol


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... Well you are talking to a girl who took 7 tests in a 24 hour period!!! LOL.... Funny how addicting it can be!!!


----------



## kezziek

So sorry Harley :-( :-( xxxxxx


----------



## jtink28

Harley Quinn said:


> Well, looks like I'll have to try and join the June or July babies group. :(
> 
> I decided to do a HPT this morning and the line was just as faint as it was a week and half ago (it had been darker last week before the bleeding started). I don't really think I need a doctor to tell me at this point, but I'll still go to the follow up appointment I had already booked.
> 
> H&H 9 months to you all! :)

aww, i'm so sorry love. when is your appointment?


----------



## StefanieC

Harley Quinn said:


> Well, looks like I'll have to try and join the June or July babies group. :(
> 
> I decided to do a HPT this morning and the line was just as faint as it was a week and half ago (it had been darker last week before the bleeding started). I don't really think I need a doctor to tell me at this point, but I'll still go to the follow up appointment I had already booked.
> 
> H&H 9 months to you all! :)

oh hun i'm so sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

So sorry Harley :(

You'll have a lovely summer baby instead. :)


----------



## maybesoon

Harley, I'm so very sorry. Take care of yourself & let us know how the appointment goes. :hugs:


----------



## kezziek

So sorry Harley :-( :-( xxxxxx


----------



## bobbles86

I'm sorry for your loss Harley.
:hugs:

kate xx


----------



## bobbles86

stefanie what dpo are you to get a 2-3 weeks

I'm 13dpo and although 1-2 weeks is probably right I kind of hoped for 2-3. I'm gonna have to get some more of these... ooh their good aren't they making us pregnant women need these tests!! :wacko:

xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry Harley :hugs:


----------



## bobbles86

Babee_Bugs said:


> https://www.babygenderprediction.com/old-wives-tales-gender-prediction-method.html
> 
> I just tried this i only did the first 5 questions, as the rest appeared to be for further along pregnancies... Just those 5 questions i got 100% girl!

I just tried this and it gave me 80% girl... i'll astounded if it is a girl though - we don't make girls.

try not to worry too much about tomorrow... easier said than done I know :nope:

kate xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. :)

Just got my letter through with my scan date. 

October 29th! Urgh. Soooooo long to wait. 

I'll be 12+3 :)


----------



## StefanieC

bobbles86 said:


> stefanie what dpo are you to get a 2-3 weeks
> 
> I'm 13dpo and although 1-2 weeks is probably right I kind of hoped for 2-3. I'm gonna have to get some more of these... ooh their good aren't they making us pregnant women need these tests!! :wacko:
> 
> xx

i'm 19dpo. i got 1-2 on 13dpo too x


----------



## bobbles86

StefanieC said:


> bobbles86 said:
> 
> 
> stefanie what dpo are you to get a 2-3 weeks
> 
> I'm 13dpo and although 1-2 weeks is probably right I kind of hoped for 2-3. I'm gonna have to get some more of these... ooh their good aren't they making us pregnant women need these tests!! :wacko:
> 
> xx
> 
> i'm 19dpo. i got 1-2 on 13dpo too xClick to expand...

thats good then so it's about right xx


----------



## bobbles86

CupcakeBaby said:


> Hi ladies. :)
> 
> Just got my letter through with my scan date.
> 
> October 29th! Urgh. Soooooo long to wait.
> 
> I'll be 12+3 :)

ooh yay! so exciting... it's not that long to wait. mine won't be while mid november :wacko:

kate xx


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Hey everyone. 
I don't have good news from the doctor's office. My number only went up to 91 today. Which it didn't double at all. Now my doctor's think i'm having an ectopic. So I go back friday for an ultrasound.... :\ 
I'm not hoping for good news anymore. I'm pretty sure it's not going to be good. I'll let you guys know Friday and I'll wait until the doctor's tell me the news one way or another before saying i've miscarried.


----------



## Lady H

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Hey everyone.
> I don't have good news from the doctor's office. My number only went up to 91 today. Which it didn't double at all. Now my doctor's think i'm having an ectopic. So I go back friday for an ultrasound.... :\
> I'm not hoping for good news anymore. I'm pretty sure it's not going to be good. I'll let you guys know Friday and I'll wait until the doctor's tell me the news one way or another before saying i've miscarried.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## jtink28

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Hey everyone.
> I don't have good news from the doctor's office. My number only went up to 91 today. Which it didn't double at all. Now my doctor's think i'm having an ectopic. So I go back friday for an ultrasound.... :\
> I'm not hoping for good news anymore. I'm pretty sure it's not going to be good. I'll let you guys know Friday and I'll wait until the doctor's tell me the news one way or another before saying i've miscarried.

oh, love, i'm so sorry. please keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Hey girls!

Is it too early to join..... I got my BFP this morning, 1-2 weeks at 12DPO. According to my ovulation date I'm due 24th May, according to my CD1 it's 20th May, I assume ovulation date will be more accurate so I'll go for that!

Excited to pregnant again but a little nervous after an ectopic in March and a miscarriage 4 weeks ago, fingers crossed third time lucky!

x


----------



## maybesoon

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Hey everyone.
> I don't have good news from the doctor's office. My number only went up to 91 today. Which it didn't double at all. Now my doctor's think i'm having an ectopic. So I go back friday for an ultrasound.... :\
> I'm not hoping for good news anymore. I'm pretty sure it's not going to be good. I'll let you guys know Friday and I'll wait until the doctor's tell me the news one way or another before saying i've miscarried.

:hugs:


----------



## bobbles86

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Hey everyone.
> I don't have good news from the doctor's office. My number only went up to 91 today. Which it didn't double at all. Now my doctor's think i'm having an ectopic. So I go back friday for an ultrasound.... :\
> I'm not hoping for good news anymore. I'm pretty sure it's not going to be good. I'll let you guys know Friday and I'll wait until the doctor's tell me the news one way or another before saying i've miscarried.[/QU
> 
> I'm so sorry
> Praying for a miracle for you :hugs:
> 
> kate x


----------



## bobbles86

Laubull said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Is it too early to join..... I got my BFP this morning, 1-2 weeks at 12DPO. According to my ovulation date I'm due 24th May, according to my CD1 it's 20th May, I assume ovulation date will be more accurate so I'll go for that!
> 
> Excited to pregnant again but a little nervous after an ectopic in March and a miscarriage 4 weeks ago, fingers crossed third time lucky!
> 
> x

Hi not too early I only got my bfp a few days ago and confirmed it with a digi today at 13dpo. 

I'm very sorry for your losses. fingers crossed for a sticky one for you this time.

Kate xx


----------



## kezziek

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Hey everyone.
> I don't have good news from the doctor's office. My number only went up to 91 today. Which it didn't double at all. Now my doctor's think i'm having an ectopic. So I go back friday for an ultrasound.... :\
> I'm not hoping for good news anymore. I'm pretty sure it's not going to be good. I'll let you guys know Friday and I'll wait until the doctor's tell me the news one way or another before saying i've miscarried.

So sorry to hear this :-( xxxx


----------



## Hann12

I'm so sorry to both Casey and Harvey :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww Harley and Casey, Im sooooo sorry hunnies :hugs: please keep us all posted on how yous are doing :hugs:

Welcome Laubull, ive just added you to the front page for the 24th :)

AFM: Im starting to think i might be a day or so further on... Reason i say this is because when i thought i ovulated and i used a Digital on 12DPO i got 2-3weeks... So technically i would of had to of been 14DPO??? I suppose i will know more tomorrow... but its got me thinking lol


----------



## poppy13

Scan went well! We saw the heartbeat and all looked ok for 7 weeks. We have to go back for another in 2 weeks as there are 2 sacs but only 1 baby is visible. Maybe twins??? My hcg beta was 33975 when they took blood on monday. So relieved everything is ok.


----------



## Hann12

Great news poppy congratulations!


----------



## maybesoon

woohooo! Great news poppy!!! All these scans today! I'm so nervous/excited/scared for mine tomorrow. I bet I don't sleep at all tonight!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Noticed today I have a very faint linea nigra. I hope it doesn't get super dark. Any one else have one starting?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww congrats poppy on your scan... Could there see if there was a yolk sac at all in the other gestational sac??

I feel even more excited for mine tomorrow :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ttcbean ive still got abit of a one from my boys lol..


----------



## bobbles86

poppy13 said:


> Scan went well! We saw the heartbeat and all looked ok for 7 weeks. We have to go back for another in 2 weeks as there are 2 sacs but only 1 baby is visible. Maybe twins??? My hcg beta was 33975 when they took blood on monday. So relieved everything is ok.

oh wow thats fantastic news. I can't wait for our scan

kate x


----------



## maybesoon

TTCBean said:


> Noticed today I have a very faint linea nigra. I hope it doesn't get super dark. Any one else have one starting?

lol... It's funny you posted this... I just looked for one about 20 minutes before reading this!!! Nope, I don't have one yet....


----------



## poppy13

Babee_Bugs said:


> Awww congrats poppy on your scan... Could there see if there was a yolk sac at all in the other gestational sac??
> 
> I feel even more excited for mine tomorrow :)

Nothing at all. I dont think it will be twins, it may have started out as a twin pregnancy but I dont think it is now.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww thats a shame hunnie... there do say though, that quite alot of singleton pregnancies did actually start out as a twin pregnancy... but for whatever reason the other twin didnt develop and therefore was reabsorbed...

with my last miscarriage, doctors feel firm on that it was a twin pregnancy to begin with.. hence why i got the low down on its quite common blah blah


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Great news on the heartbeat Poppy. 

I know it must feel a bit sad and strange about the second sac. But I think it is quite common and twin pregnancies can be very complicated so at least this way you have a much better chance of it all being perfect for your little bean. 

Fx in 2 weeks you have another good update. :)


----------



## kezziek

Great news Poppy!  

Hope scans go well tommorow Maybesoon and
Babee xxxxx


----------



## Courtney917

Question: I had one OB write-up and I'm not too happy with that doctor's office so I made another appt with another office a while ago and they just called to confirm my appt. Should I go to them as well or just stick with the ones that have been followign my case from the beginning?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

id go with the one, you feel has you and bubbas best interest at heart :)


----------



## LoveSeel

Anyone's morning sickness seem to be mostly gag related? My gag reflex is so strong, and that seems to be what is making me vomit. My stomach does feel different, and always worse when I have something to drink, but it's not nausea like I've experienced when I have the stomach flu. Gagging seems to be the big issue for me. Just thinking about some things makes me gag!


----------



## Courtney917

Babee_Bugs said:


> id go with the one, you feel has you and bubbas best interest at heart :)

Thats the problem IDK lol. I haven't met the other office yet. I like the nurses at my current office but am not too happy with the doctors ( i don't have one set doctor and hate bouncing around bc I feel like you get too many diff opinions). I guess I should go on friday and at least meet them and feel them out to see how they are?


----------



## aknqtpie

Go to the new Dr with the intent that it is a consult, you are interviewing them. You can be upfront with them to begin with. You are better off at an office that you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## Courtney917

Yeah I think I will do that. The problem is all these places do stupid OB write-ups with a nurse and you have to wait for an appt :/


----------



## BabyMay

Poppy that is great news! Good luck tomorrow babee bugs. I have a really good feeling for you! Let us know ASAP!


----------



## Ely27

Hi ladies!! Im very excited to join this thread! Got my BFP this morning!!! Very strong line. After having a chemical last month :/ I have a 5 yr old son (his bday is tomorrow!) and this will be my second and the first baby for my other half. According to calculation my due date will be MAY 24th, 2013!!! :)


----------



## Babies123

Did anyone get a prescription for prenatal vitamins or are you sticking with store bought? I have my first appt/scan on friday! Im trying to prepare myself for any and all questions.

Anyone else ever have a LEEP procedure done? I had an abnormal pap about 12 years ago and had a small amount precancerous cells lasered (LEEP) off. I just read somewhere that if you ever had that procedure done it can cause you to have an incompetent cervix. It was so long ago that im hoping it wont effect anything now. Well after reading that Im freaked out and will def ask my ob about it. Just wondering if anyone had this or heard of anything similiar to it.


----------



## Harley Quinn

CaseyBaby718 said:


> Hey everyone.
> I don't have good news from the doctor's office. My number only went up to 91 today. Which it didn't double at all. Now my doctor's think i'm having an ectopic. So I go back friday for an ultrasound.... :\
> I'm not hoping for good news anymore. I'm pretty sure it's not going to be good. I'll let you guys know Friday and I'll wait until the doctor's tell me the news one way or another before saying i've miscarried.

Oh, Casey. Sorry to hear that.

I'm waiting until tomorrow to find out whether my hcg levels have risen or dropped since Monday (if I remember correctly, it was 145 then). The doctor seemed certain I've miscarried, but I'm waiting to hear about the hcg levels before I'm certain myself. I also have a scan on Friday, so I will be thinking of you then. :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Big hugs Harley xxx


----------



## Hann12

Babies123 said:


> Did anyone get a prescription for prenatal vitamins or are you sticking with store bought? I have my first appt/scan on friday! Im trying to prepare myself for any and all questions.
> 
> Anyone else ever have a LEEP procedure done? I had an abnormal pap about 12 years ago and had a small amount precancerous cells lasered (LEEP) off. I just read somewhere that if you ever had that procedure done it can cause you to have an incompetent cervix. It was so long ago that im hoping it wont effect anything now. Well after reading that Im freaked out and will def ask my ob about it. Just wondering if anyone had this or heard of anything similiar to it.

I had the same procedure done twice actually, for cin 1 and 3 per cervical cancer. I did get them to measure my cervix whenever I was scanned but didn't have any issues. I think it's only really an issue if you have had a cone biopsy it they are much more rare. Fx you should be fine! 

Good luck with your scan today babee!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Welcome to the new girls. 
Good luck with your scan today babee.

Afm... My DD gave me a nasty gastro bug. I have spent the last 24hrs doing nothing but spewing and pooing ( sorry tmi) I feel like utter crap! And now I am stressing that this will effect my pregnancy (it doesn't help the it was around now that I mc last time). I've noticed my boobs don't seem as sore today :-(

Do you guys think I have anything to worry about? I have been trying to keep my fluid levels up. I wish I didn't have to wait two more weeks for my scan!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck today babee :flower:

:hugs: foxy hope the bug goes soon. I remember having a really bad bug when I was pregnant with DS around 10 weeks. It was horrendous. I think as long as you keep getting water into you, you should be fine. I wouldn't worry about the boobs as the symptoms seem to come and go round about now :hugs: x


----------



## bobbles86

Ely27 said:


> Hi ladies!! Im very excited to join this thread! Got my BFP this morning!!! Very strong line. After having a chemical last month :/ I have a 5 yr old son (his bday is tomorrow!) and this will be my second and the first baby for my other half. According to calculation my due date will be MAY 24th, 2013!!! :)

hi hun congrats. :happydance:

kate xxx


----------



## bobbles86

Courtney917 said:


> Question: I had one OB write-up and I'm not too happy with that doctor's office so I made another appt with another office a while ago and they just called to confirm my appt. Should I go to them as well or just stick with the ones that have been followign my case from the beginning?

I would go to the other one... I changed my hospital half way through my last pregnancy as I was unhappy with the level of care I was receiving.

kate x


----------



## Hann12

Hope the bug goes foxy - it shouldn't do any harm, just keep hydrated if possible! 

Woke up to a really upset tummy and feel a bit sick. Think it's all starting with the ms!


----------



## bobbles86

Babies123 said:


> Did anyone get a prescription for prenatal vitamins or are you sticking with store bought? I have my first appt/scan on friday! Im trying to prepare myself for any and all questions.
> 
> Anyone else ever have a LEEP procedure done? I had an abnormal pap about 12 years ago and had a small amount precancerous cells lasered (LEEP) off. I just read somewhere that if you ever had that procedure done it can cause you to have an incompetent cervix. It was so long ago that im hoping it wont effect anything now. Well after reading that Im freaked out and will def ask my ob about it. Just wondering if anyone had this or heard of anything similiar to it.

I'm just taking folic acid I bought from the supermarket :shrug:

I've never heard of that procedure causing an incompetent cervix but its definitely something you should mention to your doctor if you're concerned. I'm sure everything will be ok though.

kate xx


----------



## bobbles86

Foxycleopatra said:


> Welcome to the new girls.
> Good luck with your scan today babee.
> 
> Afm... My DD gave me a nasty gastro bug. I have spent the last 24hrs doing nothing but spewing and pooing ( sorry tmi) I feel like utter crap! And now I am stressing that this will effect my pregnancy (it doesn't help the it was around now that I mc last time). I've noticed my boobs don't seem as sore today :-(
> 
> Do you guys think I have anything to worry about? I have been trying to keep my fluid levels up. I wish I didn't have to wait two more weeks for my scan!

I hate those bugs :hugs:

I don't think it will affect bubs hun he/she is all snuggled up nice in there away from the nasty bugs. As long as you're drinking plenty (water is best) then you should be ok and it will pass x


----------



## bobbles86

babee good luck with your scan today... can't wait to see a pic xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ely27 hello and welcome hunnie :) ill add you to the front page :)....

Awww foxy so sorry your feeling like utter SHITE... Children spread bugs like the plague, anything my sons bring home from school, i get it instantly! lol... deffo keep up your water intake, so that you dont become dehydrated. really hope it passes soon for you x

Thinking of you Harley :hugs:

AFM: OMG its scan day! im sooo freaking nervous... I can see Lee my partner having to drag me in, as i feel like i dont want to go if its bad news, i dont want it to be all over again :/... but then of course i want to be in there for hours if everything is ok. Urghhh why is this sooo hard. Well i got some money out the cash machine so i can buy some photos!! and my bladder is filling up as i type :/

I shall report back, as soon as we get home :)


----------



## Hann12

Good luck babee! Really hope it all goes well!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1090916.jpg



Woohoooooooooooooooooooooooo OMG i cant believe how happy and relieved i bloody feel! :happydance::happydance:

Baby is measuring spot on 7weeks and 1 day, lovely heartbeat seen (didnt ask for BPM) the baby is at the top and just underneath it is the yolk sac. Theres no bleeding, no abnormalties could be seen for the age and its in the right place :cloud9:


----------



## StefanieC

yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!! :happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i cant believe it!, im in complete and utter shock!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Great news sweetie. :)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Woohoo babee! That's the best news I have heard all week. This really is your forever baby xx. Hun I am so over the moon happy for you xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww congrats babee it's beautiful. So glad everything's ok :) x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thank you hunnies :)... Im in shock hahaha


----------



## bobbles86

yay babee I'm over the moon for you! What a fab little pic.

xxx


----------



## Babies123

Great news Babee!! looks like you have a perfect little bean


----------



## Babies123

Hann12 said:


> Babies123 said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone get a prescription for prenatal vitamins or are you sticking with store bought? I have my first appt/scan on friday! Im trying to prepare myself for any and all questions.
> 
> Anyone else ever have a LEEP procedure done? I had an abnormal pap about 12 years ago and had a small amount precancerous cells lasered (LEEP) off. I just read somewhere that if you ever had that procedure done it can cause you to have an incompetent cervix. It was so long ago that im hoping it wont effect anything now. Well after reading that Im freaked out and will def ask my ob about it. Just wondering if anyone had this or heard of anything similiar to it.
> 
> I had the same procedure done twice actually, for cin 1 and 3 per cervical cancer. I did get them to measure my cervix whenever I was scanned but didn't have any issues. I think it's only really an issue if you have had a cone biopsy it they are much more rare. Fx you should be fine!
> 
> Good luck with your scan today babee!Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice!! Im hoping they will check out my cervix and keep an eye on it throughout my pregnancy - even though Im sure its fine...it will put my mind at ease


----------



## Laubull

Congrats Babee!

Ely - we're due on the same day, yea!

AFM, I need some advice......after my miscarriage in August I decided to take baby aspirin every day, this was self medicated. Now I have my BFP I don't know where to go, should I continue to take it or stop? Appreciate any knowledge people have.

Thank you 

x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. :)

I just ate a Subway and a bag of cheesey Doritos for lunch - LUSH.

First time I've not felt sick all day - fingers crossed it stays that way.

I have felt awful after dinner for the past 3 days, and if I even think of what I ate the night before I get waves of nausea.

It's a shame as last night I had one of my favourites, but I can't even bring myself to type it it's making me feel so dodgy!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Babee! I hope we all do as well as you! 
Babies123- ask them to look when you go or your u/s. I've had a colposkopy and will be asking for the same. 
Lau- I'm not too knowledgeable but I thought it was to aid in conception? Since you've conceived, cant you just stop? Just a guess though....
Cupcake- I'm so sorry you aren't feeling well. I find if i Can sleep 9-10 hours then eat immediately (sometimes even before standing up) I don't feel too bad. I just think I'm gaining weight fast which is scaring me. I look like pms bloating times 2. does anyone else look / feel like this? I heard your not supposed to gain in the first tri, but I think I am! Ah! Help!


----------



## StefanieC

i don't think i've gained weight yet but i'm only 4+6, i am really bloated though - i often look about 5 months pregnant already.


----------



## jtink28

has anyone else on this thread not had any m/s yet??
still no sickness for me, which i'm partly grateful for, and partly nervous about. my boobs are still huge and sore, and i'm slightly tired all day, but that's it. i keep taking hpt's because m/s hasn't kicked in, but they're very dark, so i know i'm still pregnant.

anyone else, or is it just me?? :wacko:

no weight gain yet, but i am bloated as all get out. my pants are currently held together by a hairband. hehee. :)


----------



## Sass827

No stress J. I think it's like 20-30% of all preggers never have m/s. You might just be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## bobbles86

jtink28 said:


> has anyone else on this thread not had any m/s yet??
> still no sickness for me, which i'm partly grateful for, and partly nervous about. my boobs are still huge and sore, and i'm slightly tired all day, but that's it. i keep taking hpt's because m/s hasn't kicked in, but they're very dark, so i know i'm still pregnant.
> 
> anyone else, or is it just me?? :wacko:
> 
> no weight gain yet, but i am bloated as all get out. my pants are currently held together by a hairband. hehee. :)

I wouldn't worry I didn't have any morning sickness witha my last 2 at all.. with my first I had it for 1 day. This time I've been feeling sick since I found out and that was only a few days ago... don't think i'm gonna be so lucky this time
xx


----------



## Courtney917

I am soooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## bobbles86

so this is an opk I just did... proves that opk can be used as hpt.

Kate xx
 



Attached Files:







20120913_144438.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## veronica s

jtink28 said:


> has anyone else on this thread not had any m/s yet??
> still no sickness for me, which i'm partly grateful for, and partly nervous about. my boobs are still huge and sore, and i'm slightly tired all day, but that's it. i keep taking hpt's because m/s hasn't kicked in, but they're very dark, so i know i'm still pregnant.
> 
> anyone else, or is it just me?? :wacko:
> 
> no weight gain yet, but i am bloated as all get out. my pants are currently held together by a hairband. hehee. :)

You sound just like me. I'm a little worried b/c all I have been is tired and constipated. My boobs have not gotten big, and they aren't that sore. No MS.....just a few bouts of nausea here and there. I took an HPT this morning just to make sure and it was as dark as ever. 

I just wish the worrying would stop. :dohh:


----------



## aknqtpie

No M/s yet... but I just hit 6 weeks today, so it could happen at any moment!


----------



## BabyMay

Yay babee! That is so exciting. We are measuring exactly the same and have both seen a heartbeat!! 7 w1d!

I have not had any ms, a little worried. But my bbs are a bit sore and bigger. Plus I am a runner and my runs have not been very good bc I am so exhausted and out of breath quicker. Anyone else workout and feel weak and tired during it. Making it so hard to get going?


----------



## maybesoon

woohooo! It's scan day!!! I don't think 1:30 can possibly get here soon enough! I had some cramping last night which I'm sure was just some growing pains, but between that & being excited about the scan today I didn't sleep well at all. 

Ely - I'm so EXCITED to see you here!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## maybesoon

veronica s said:


> You sound just like me. I'm a little worried b/c all I have been is tired and constipated. My boobs have not gotten big, and they aren't that sore. No MS.....just a few bouts of nausea here and there. I took an HPT this morning just to make sure and it was as dark as ever.
> 
> I just wish the worrying would stop. :dohh:

I'm beginning to think the worrying never stops! My boobs haven't grown either. They are still extremely sore off & on (more on than off) but haven't grown. The ms has seemed to stop as long as I have my sea bands on. Bloated & Constipated... UGH....


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's way too early for boobs to get any bigger but they can definately become sore/tender.

Everyone gets different symptoms so it's impossible to know what's 'normal' and what's not :flower: X


----------



## jtink28

MissMummyMoo said:


> It's way too early for boobs to get any bigger but they can definately become sore/tender.
> 
> Everyone gets different symptoms so it's impossible to know what's 'normal' and what's not :flower: X



just curious, why is it too early for boobs to get bigger? i actually had to switch to a new size up in my bra because my boobs has started to feel very constrained in my other bra. my husband tells me everyday that he can't believe how huge my boobs have gotten, and my mom said that was her first symptom in all of her 7 pregnancies, larger breasts..


----------



## bobbles86

maybesoon said:


> woohooo! It's scan day!!! I don't think 1:30 can possibly get here soon enough! I had some cramping last night which I'm sure was just some growing pains, but between that & being excited about the scan today I didn't sleep well at all.
> 
> Ely - I'm so EXCITED to see you here!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!!

have fun seeing your little bubs on screen don't forget to post a pic xx


----------



## TTCBean

jtink28 said:


> MissMummyMoo said:
> 
> 
> It's way too early for boobs to get any bigger but they can definately become sore/tender.
> 
> Everyone gets different symptoms so it's impossible to know what's 'normal' and what's not :flower: X
> 
> 
> 
> just curious, why is it too early for boobs to get bigger? i actually had to switch to a new size up in my bra because my boobs has started to feel very constrained in my other bra. my husband tells me everyday that he can't believe how huge my boobs have gotten, and my mom said that was her first symptom in all of her 7 pregnancies, larger breasts..Click to expand...


Same here, my regular bra doesn't fit anymore and I'm only in my 6th week. My regular bra just doesn't cover my breasts anymore. My DH keeps mentioning how big my boobs are getting. I think it's possible. Big/sore boobs was my first symptom!


----------



## Courtney917

jtink28 said:


> MissMummyMoo said:
> 
> 
> It's way too early for boobs to get any bigger but they can definately become sore/tender.
> 
> Everyone gets different symptoms so it's impossible to know what's 'normal' and what's not :flower: X
> 
> 
> 
> just curious, why is it too early for boobs to get bigger? i actually had to switch to a new size up in my bra because my boobs has started to feel very constrained in my other bra. my husband tells me everyday that he can't believe how huge my boobs have gotten, and my mom said that was her first symptom in all of her 7 pregnancies, larger breasts..Click to expand...

I don't think its too early as I am already almost grown out of my bra!!! This started happening at 8dpo. I suppose some people are different then others ;-)


----------



## bobbles86

listen ladies I wouldn't worry about symptoms or no symptoms everyone is different, some women have every one going others have none at all and wouldnt even know they were pregnant! 

I had little to no symptoms with all 3 of mine, this one has been different already and I could feel I was pregnant virtually staight away but thats because i've had 3 and know what I'm looking for.

don't stress. 

xx


----------



## Babies123

My very first symptom was bigger and heavy feeling boobs - but now they dont seem as big anymore...it might be just bc i got used to them and dont notice as much anymore. 
Ill be 6 weeks tomorrow and have had no m/s. I havent been sick or come close to being sick so Im hoping Im one of the lucky ones . BUT today I did start to feel a few small waves of nausea that went away after I had a snack. Its very bitter sweet - part o me is praying for no ms and the other part wants it to happen for reassurance my body is working along w my little bean!! lol.


----------



## StefanieC

My boobs are definitely bigger too, also noticeable by DH


----------



## jtink28

i just think every woman is different.
i'm trying to be thankful that i've made it this far without being sick.
my bff has thrown up around 5-10 times daily since her 1st + hpt at 12dpo with her 2nd baby. she's 12 weeks now, and still sick as a dog. 
so i guess i'm one of the lucky ones! (so far!) :)


----------



## TTCBean

I've also had no m/s, just a little nauseous feeling and some food aversion. I am glad I haven't actually got sick yet!


----------



## Courtney917

I had slight nausea at beginning of 6 weeks. However, now I am sick all the time :(. With my son's I didn't have sickness like this at all!!!!


----------



## jtink28

Courtney917 said:


> I had slight nausea at beginning of 6 weeks. However, now I am sick all the time :(. With my son's I didn't have sickness like this at all!!!!

maybe it's a girl, then! :)


----------



## Sass827

My boobs have doubled in size. DH is in his own personal heaven. I'm just terrified that if they are this big at 6 weeks, hoe big will they be at 9 months?! Bigger than my head? Lol. This is going to be a funny little experiment.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oops my bad! I thought I'd read an article that said your boobs get bigger at 14-16 weeks but it was 4-6 :haha: but as I said before everyone's different. Mine didn't get bigger with DD until I was past the first trimester and I don't think they increased in size at all with DS X


----------



## jtink28

Sass827 said:


> My boobs have doubled in size. DH is in his own personal heaven. I'm just terrified that if they are this big at 6 weeks, hoe big will they be at 9 months?! Bigger than my head? Lol. This is going to be a funny little experiment.

haha, my DH is in heaven, too, except they hurt!! i can't refuse him the simple pleasures, though, just because it's a little uncomfy for me. that man has put up with TTC crap, mood swings, buying way too many hpt's, and cravings. lucky guy!


----------



## babyface15

hey everyone, I know i'm late arriving but I'd love to join this group and share the journey with you lovely ladies. I got my bfp on Saturday morning and my due date is may 20. in so excited and a little nervous! I hope to get to know you all well over the next 9 mos!!! xxx


----------



## bobbles86

babyface15 said:


> hey everyone, I know i'm late arriving but I'd love to join this group and share the journey with you lovely ladies. I got my bfp on Saturday morning and my due date is may 20. in so excited and a little nervous! I hope to get to know you all well over the next 9 mos!!! xxx

hi babyface congrats and welcome to the group 

kate x


----------



## Courtney917

jtink28 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> I had slight nausea at beginning of 6 weeks. However, now I am sick all the time :(. With my son's I didn't have sickness like this at all!!!!
> 
> maybe it's a girl, then! :)Click to expand...

Maybe :thumbup:. I am convinced its a boy though, I don't think we make girls lol.


----------



## Babies123

Welcome babyface!!! congrats on your bfp


----------



## Courtney917

Welcome babyface!! Congrats!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats baby face and welcome :flower: x


----------



## Courtney917

MissMummyMoo said:


> Congrats baby face and welcome :flower: x


How are you feeling MissMummyMoo?? I hope you're feeling better:hugs:. When you got scan did they tell you how many bpm the heart was? I'm curious to hear what everyone has experienced.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm not too bad thanks. Still got pains but think its trapped wind. Still spotting brown but think thats from the bleed they seen around the sac which they said nothing to worry about. No they didn't say the BPM just said that the heartbeat was there but it was a little slow but they think it's because I was only dating 5+3 and the heartbeat may have only just started beating. Got another scan on 25th. How are you Courtney? Do you have a scan booked? X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

babyface15 welcome to the group ill add you to the front page...

I found with my sons, i didnt have any symptoms!! only thing i had was a late period! and even then it didnt me think oooo Im pregnant, because i wasnt peeing alot, i wasnt thirsty, i wasnt feeling sick, i wasnt craving any sort of anything!... so with both of them i found out at 8 weeks! I never got any symptoms!, it was only when i had them, that my nipples went dark and boobs got huge!!!

BUT.... this Pregnancy! im convinced is a girl!, ive got cravings for sweet things, i feel sick as soon as i wake up to going to bed!, my boobs are sore feel bruised and look slightly bigger... its all new to me having pregnancy symptoms :)


I had symptoms with my Miscarriage that was a Blighted Ovum (sac grows but baby doesnt)... so look how that turned out!... Having symptoms or not having them, litterally means bugger all... But it can be worrying x


----------



## waiting2012

Welcome to all the new ladies!! :dance::dance:

I've been MIA..Playing on my FB games taking it easy..I go next week for my u/s and hopefully see that beating little heart!! :) I've been using progesterone which has worked wonders.. I stopped spotting right away.. :) Not a whole lot more to report..LOL..Just very tired and my appetite sucks! LOL...

Hope everyone is doing great! :) and I'll check back in later! :)


----------



## babyface15

hi babeebugs thanks so much. this is promising as I don't have many symptoms besides my missed period. at least nothing major! maybe we are having a boy :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Your welcome hunnie.... 

I have no idea if its all gender related, i.e a symptom of this and that for a girl or this and that for a boy... I just know by my previous pregnancies that this one is totally totally different in every aspect... me having 2 boys previously could mean a girl, but then it could mean a boy... Im not bothered in the slightest, but its fun guessing :)


----------



## Laubull

Thanks sass for your advice, i believe it aids conception and the forming of the placenta but I think I will stop now.

Welcome babyface!

As for symptoms my main one is my boobs, I'm only a B cup so the moment I conceived I could tell they were different! I'm shattered and get the odd wave of nausea but that's it, however it's still very early for me.

X


----------



## Courtney917

MissMummyMoo said:


> I'm not too bad thanks. Still got pains but think its trapped wind. Still spotting brown but think thats from the bleed they seen around the sac which they said nothing to worry about. No they didn't say the BPM just said that the heartbeat was there but it was a little slow but they think it's because I was only dating 5+3 and the heartbeat may have only just started beating. Got another scan on 25th. How are you Courtney? Do you have a scan booked? X

Its probably just the bleed that they noticed, I am sure you and bubs will be okay :thumbup:. I'm glad you're feeling a little better. You're better off not knowing, I asked and it simply freaked me out lol. I went for a scan at 4 weeks 4 days and they saw a gest sac and yolk sac. Went for another at 5 weeks 6 days (doc thought we wouldn't see anything) and we saw a baby and heartbeat at 110 bpm. The tech said this is good and she didn't expect to see anything this early. However when I asked the nurse about the heartrate she said it was on the lower side. From all my research at that stage it should be between 90-110 bpm (So according to this it was on the higher side as opposed to lower). Ugh so frustrating. I have another scan booked for the 24th, so we will see how that goes. I am thinking of changing doctors bc I don't like how things are run at the place I am going and in comparison to other offices the doctors aren't rated as high. My husband thinks I am nuts to change but I want to feel comfortable with the person that is delivering our baby!!! Sorry for the rant lol.

Soo happy you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## kezziek

Hi ladies and hi to new ladies! Congratulations!

Babee- YAY!! lovely to come on and see a photo of your little bean <3

Symptom wise I feel pretty much the same as I did with my last little boy so I'm thing boy no.3 for me. I've gone off chocolate and tea and feel sick all day, worse in the morning and evening.Boobs are bigger but not at all sore. Would like to swap the sickness for sore boobs, lol. Chinese Gender says boy. I say boy. 

Lots of packing to do and a morning at work tommorow and then we are off to France on saturday  I'm actually starting to look forward to it a little more now I'm managing my food intake better and taking regular antiemetics. I also think I'm getting used to feeling sick as opposed to finding it overwhelming, i think that probrably sounds quite strange!

I won't probrably use my internet over there so I an imagine I will have about a 100 pages of catch up from you lovely ladies when I get back.You will all forget me! I will be back though and hoping that you are all having easy/easier rides of this pregnancy fun. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hann12

Hi all I have been reading - congratulations to all the scans for today! 
Off on holiday tomorrow, will be reading and posting when I can but just hope everyone has a good week and all scans etc go well.


----------



## JavaGirl

Babee, congrats on a great scan! I had mine this morning and everything looks great! The only surprise was the little bean was measuring 6w1d so my EDD was pushed back to May 8. It's definitely not out of line with my longer cycles. We saw a strong heartbeat (don't know exact rate) and the u/s tech said everything looks really good. The only disappointing thing was that they were ahead of schedule so my DH didn't make it in time. :( But at least I got a few photos. :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Kezzie isnt it strange, that we both have the exact same symptoms, but for me there totally different to my boys... but for you there exactly like your boys...

Its wierd how womens symptoms for them personally can indicate girl or boy :)

awww im glad your looking forward to your jollies, im sure you will have a fab time... we wont forget you :)

Javagirl... awww congrats hunnie :)... i had no idea on my dates, apart from i ovulated on the 8th of august, before my scan i seen the lady at the EPAU, she asked how far i thought and i said 7 weeks and 1 day... because i ovulated on the 8th so when i add 2 weeks to that, thats what i get... so she used a little spinny wheel thing to get the dates and she nodded lol and said yup your right!... so i went for my scan, and it came back spot on... I seen her afterwards and showed her the piece of paper that showed size and gestational age etc... and she was like bloody hell, not many woman know there when there ovulate!? i just smiled lol... although i did want to say well after 3 years of trying you kinda of get to grips with your body, im sooo tuned in that the last 3 pregnancies i felt implanting! haha, but i thought nah best not she might think im crackers lol 

Now if i had of had a AF i use to ovulate on CD15-CD18 so if i worked my dates out by that then i would of been like 6weeks and a few days... there only add dot on 14 days to any gestational age, so if you ovulate later than cd14 your dates will be off.. 

do you want me to change your due date?


----------



## Sass827

I'm May 8 too Java!


----------



## babyface15

thanks for the welcome everyone :) when is the first scan generally? my first doctor appointment isn't until Monday and I can hardly wait!!


----------



## Harley Quinn

Heard from the doctor today, and it's been confirmed as a m/c as my hCG numbers were down to 30 yesterday.

I'm still going for the scan tomorrow, but I have no idea what to expect. Anyone been through something similar? Will there be a sac or anything still, or will that have already passed out with all the bleeding I did? What exactly are they looking for? Just trying to mentally prepare myself.


----------



## babyface15

Harley, i'm not sure of the answer to your questions but i'm so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## CaseyBaby718

My miscarriage started today. I hope all you wonderful ladies have a happy and healthy 9 months and hopefully I can be a part of a future birth month group soon. :) 

<3


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Harley when I mc at 7w 1d I had a scan done to confirm. My scan showed an completely empty womb. I was told by my doctor I was lucky as I had passed the products of conception on my own so I didn't require a D&C. 

I am so sorry you have to go through this Hun, no women should ever know such pain xx


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Casey hun I am so sorry xx look after yourself.


----------



## Rikkitikki

I'd like to join :) I think I'm due May 7th, but I'll get clarification on that Wednesday during my first ultrasound~


----------



## Rikkitikki

CaseyBaby718 said:


> My miscarriage started today. I hope all you wonderful ladies have a happy and healthy 9 months and hopefully I can be a part of a future birth month group soon. :)
> 
> <3

:( I'm so sorry, many hugs coming your way. :hug:


----------



## Ely27

Sorry to the ladies having miscarriages :/ I had that happen last month. I hope you all get through it strong and get a sticky BFP next month


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Casey, so sorry hun. :( I hope that you can find peace with it. :hug:


----------



## Lady H

Casey and Harley :hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## MightyMom

Oh Harley I didn't see your post! I'm sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## Harley Quinn

Thanks ladies. 

I'm feeling better after talking more with my SIL and sharing about the whole experience with my mom on the phone tonight (I hadn't told her any of it yet before tonight). Anyway, I know now that the u/s is to make sure my uterus is clear and see if they need to do a D&C or not (and thank you to the pp for explaining that too). 

Phew. This has been quite the experience, and I thank all of you for being so supportive and helpful. Lots of love to you all - especially you, Casey. <3


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Harley and Casey. So sorry you're going through this. X

Just remember you're extra fertile after a MC. 

It doesn't seem it now but the pain does get better. X


----------



## bobbles86

Casey and Harley. Thinking of you both at this sad time.

sending you sticky baby dust for future cycles :hugs:

kate xxx


----------



## bobbles86

Rikkitikki said:


> I'd like to join :) I think I'm due May 7th, but I'll get clarification on that Wednesday during my first ultrasound~

Hi hun welcome to the group. 
I love how you all get early ultrasounds. I don't get one til 12/13 weeks.

kate x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Harley Quinn said:


> Heard from the doctor today, and it's been confirmed as a m/c as my hCG numbers were down to 30 yesterday.
> 
> I'm still going for the scan tomorrow, but I have no idea what to expect. Anyone been through something similar? Will there be a sac or anything still, or will that have already passed out with all the bleeding I did? What exactly are they looking for? Just trying to mentally prepare myself.

Awwww Harley im soooo Sorry :(....

In the scan there will be checking to make sure it was a complete MC, because if any tissue was left behind this can cause serious issues, i.e infection, blocked tubes etc...

Please prepare yourself to see more tissue still waiting to come out... I stopped bleeding with my last miscarriage in july, but scan revealed there was lots more to be expelled. It took 3-4 weeks of bleeding to make sure everything was clear.

I really hope you get the all clear hunnie and again im soooo sorry :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

CaseyBaby718 said:


> My miscarriage started today. I hope all you wonderful ladies have a happy and healthy 9 months and hopefully I can be a part of a future birth month group soon. :)
> 
> <3

Awwww hunnie im so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Rikkitikki welcome hunnie ill ad you to the front page...

Bobbles, i only got my scan, because its early reassurance one... due to me Miscarrying 3 times one was a blighted ovum that didnt get diagnosed till 12 weeks... So now there wont leave me :)
I know some ladies in america get scans pretty early on, especially if those have had fertility problems along the way :)


----------



## bobbles86

Babee_Bugs said:


> Rikkitikki welcome hunnie ill ad you to the front page...
> 
> Bobbles, i only got my scan, because its early reassurance one... due to me Miscarrying 3 times one was a blighted ovum that didnt get diagnosed till 12 weeks... So now there wont leave me :)
> I know some ladies in america get scans pretty early on, especially if those have had fertility problems along the way :)

yeah I get that 

12/13 weeks just seems so far away... however after that i know they aren't gonna leave me alone as its 4th baby 4th section.. they will not be happy about that, there will only be 18 months since my last one when i have this one. eek

xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Im gutted that im having to have another section (ive had 2, but last one was 5 years ago lol) so im well and truly healed! haha...

How early did there give you your last c-section??? when i seen midwife for my pregnancy that ended in april, i had my booking in appointment and she said that it would be before 40 weeks (my second i had him 39+5)... but she said because ive had 2, that any further pregnancy would be earlier :/


----------



## bobbles86

Babee_Bugs said:


> Im gutted that im having to have another section (ive had 2, but last one was 5 years ago lol) so im well and truly healed! haha...
> 
> How early did there give you your last c-section??? when i seen midwife for my pregnancy that ended in april, i had my booking in appointment and she said that it would be before 40 weeks (my second i had him 39+5)... but she said because ive had 2, that any further pregnancy would be earlier :/

39 weeks, they won't go any earlier than that now unless there is a medical need because they have found that babies born before this time have more breathing difficulties. xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh few thats good.. I dont want a early baby! id rather go over... 

I do also have a medical condition which is ive had a anuerysm in my brain coiled because it ruptured... so for that alone there wont allow me to do a VBAC delivery for fear that pushing will make the anuerysm burst again.. 

But id rather go as close to 40weeks as possible :)


----------



## julesjules100

Harley Quinn said:


> Heard from the doctor today, and it's been confirmed as a m/c as my hCG numbers were down to 30 yesterday.
> 
> I'm still going for the scan tomorrow, but I have no idea what to expect. Anyone been through something similar? Will there be a sac or anything still, or will that have already passed out with all the bleeding I did? What exactly are they looking for? Just trying to mentally prepare myself.

Harley, so sorry to hear this.... Hope you've got a lot of lived ones around supporting you. Thinking of you xx


----------



## TonyaG

I am so sorry for those of you having loses.

I am having my 6 week scan for the second time today. Last Friday I only measured 5 weeks so I am really hoping that I will be a few days past 6 to make up some time here. But ultimately, as long as I'm 6 weeks with a heartbeat I will be ecstatic!


----------



## julesjules100

CaseyBaby718 said:


> My miscarriage started today. I hope all you wonderful ladies have a happy and healthy 9 months and hopefully I can be a part of a future birth month group soon. :)
> 
> <3

Casey, so sorry hunnie... Hope it's over swiftly and that you'll be back here again soon :hugs: x


----------



## julesjules100

bobbles86 said:


> yeah I get that
> 
> 12/13 weeks just seems so far away... however after that i know they aren't gonna leave me alone as its 4th baby 4th section.. they will not be happy about that, there will only be 18 months since my last one when i have this one. eek
> 
> xx

Could always pay to have a private scan done before then too if you'd like reassurance? May be worth looking in to. X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i was looking at private scans, incase i didnt get one and there £100.00!!!!! i cant believe how much there cost :/

although im thinking ill get one for when im 16 weeks for gender (im sooo impatient and also get it done in 4D) could be a early xmas pressie lol


----------



## StefanieC

So sorry to those ladies that are experiencing losses, my thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

I got my letter through this morning for what I think is my booking appointment, it mentions a dating or reassurance scan tho too. Is that right?


----------



## Sass827

The 4d place I found near me is $200! Ah!


----------



## StefanieC

StefanieC said:


> I got my letter through this morning for what I think is my booking appointment, it mentions a dating or reassurance scan tho too. Is that right?

i think its because i have pcos an so irregular/non existent af so they need to see exactly how far along i am even though i know when i ovulated.


----------



## maybesoon

My appointment went great yesterday! We got to see & hear little bean's heartbeat. The heart rate was 159.... We are measuring 8weeks which moves my edd to April 26th from the 30th! I just don't know.... Still could be a May baby like me!!!


----------



## Genki

Hello! I'm due on the 10th May with my first child and am very excited about it. No real symptoms yet - sore boobs let me know something was up before my period was due but they've gone away now. Occasionally waves of nausua today, but I'm not great when going without food anyway so who knows what to attribute that too! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Babies123

I just got back from my appt. Everything went great. All they really did was an ultrasound, urine sample, blood pressure and weight. I thought they are supposed take blood and do a full exam. Anyway, I go back in two weeks to hear the heart beat. We did see the heart beat flashing a little on the screen though, which is exciting too! Im only 6 weeks, so in a couple more weeks I will be able to finally hear it. They checked my cervix through the sonogram too (which I was worried about having incompetent cervix issues) and they said it looked great too and there will most likely be no complications with it. It will still be checked throughout the pregnancy for any issues, so I'm really relieved and happy about that.

Here is my little peanut....
 



Attached Files:







First Pic.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Babies123

Genki said:


> Hello! I'm due on the 10th May with my first child and am very excited about it. No real symptoms yet - sore boobs let me know something was up before my period was due but they've gone away now. Occasionally waves of nausua today, but I'm not great when going without food anyway so who knows what to attribute that too!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Im due May 10th with my first child also. Its very exciting stuff! I also have had the same little symptoms as you - sore boobs but kind of went away and little waves of nausea. 

Congrats to you!!! Here's to a H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

I am soooo nauseous this morning!!!! Any foods recommendations for queasiness?


----------



## aknqtpie

Me too TTCBean ... I had the dry heaves.... My doctor said that protein is better than carbs for settling m/s.. because carbs make your blood sugar shoot up. I am trying oatmeal right now..


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I just started a thread asking for people to share their nausea tips:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1182083-share-your-nausea-tips-here.html

Hopefully between us we can come up with some good ones.

I'll try anything at the moment!


----------



## maybesoon

Oh I have the nausea this am also..... My doctor talked me into wearing my sea bands at night & well somehow I managed to take them off & lose them in my sleep. I stripped the bed & searched the house this am.... Just couldn't find them.... To top it off.... I'm fasting for another 4 hours before I can get my bloodwork done...... I am starving & it's making the nausea worse!!!!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats 123! Looks precious!
Maybe soon, seriously, how are you functioning without food?! If I don't eat right away, I start to feel like I'm going to faint. What blood test s this? Does everyone get it?


----------



## maybesoon

It's a total blood workup. Fasting. All the docs in this area do it. It's checking for diabetes, RH factor, antibody screening, rubella, Hep B, Syphilis, HIV, CBCs a few other things & a urine culture.

It totally sucks. I'm starving to death here! I can't wait to get to eat. I have almost given in a few times, but I'm trying to be strong. I don't want to have to wait til next week & do this again. Usually you only have to fast from midnight to the next morning at around 8am or so. But I work an hour from home & have to be at work at 8am so I have to wait til I get off today at lunch to get mine done. UGH!!!


----------



## Sass827

Oh wow! I don't think I could do that! Your one tough chick


----------



## Courtney917

Babies123 said:


> I just got back from my appt. Everything went great. All they really did was an ultrasound, urine sample, blood pressure and weight. I thought they are supposed take blood and do a full exam. Anyway, I go back in two weeks to hear the heart beat. We did see the heart beat flashing a little on the screen though, which is exciting too! Im only 6 weeks, so in a couple more weeks I will be able to finally hear it. They checked my cervix through the sonogram too (which I was worried about having incompetent cervix issues) and they said it looked great too and there will most likely be no complications with it. It will still be checked throughout the pregnancy for any issues, so I'm really relieved and happy about that.
> 
> Here is my little peanut....

Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## maybesoon

lol not really.. Just didn't have a choice! And trust me, it's not easy!!!


----------



## TonyaG

Just got back from my scan, the baby measured 6w2d which is great. But they could not see a heartbeat and the nurse starte to talk about miscarriage. I have to meet with the doctor in the next few days to see what he thinks.


----------



## Laubull

Tonya it could be too early at 6 weeks, I really hope everything is ok.
Hugs x


----------



## Babies123

6w2d is still early - I dont know why they would stress you out like that! I went today and im 6 weeks exactly - there was the very slightest flicker a few times that we saw but nothing 100% for sure. They scheduled me to come back in two weeks when we can see and hear the hb. They told me it was too early for me to really see a hb. I wouldnt stress out at all - I really think when you go back they will see something. She really shouldnt assume miscarriage and should know 6w2d is still early. Definitley keep us updated when you go again - I bet your mind will be put to rest and you will see or even hear a hb!!


----------



## pinktiara

You would think nurses are new to this ugh we don't even get ultrasounds that early here in bc unless something is wrong because it can be scary too early. I found out about a vanishing twin at 8 weeks cause I was havin spotting. 6 weeks is super early to see much try not to worry too much an let us know.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Genki - hello and welcome ill add you to the front page :)...

Maybesoon - oh thats great news about the heatrate :)... and the new due date.. its funny how it changes all the time lol

babies123 - Great news about your scan hunnie :)

Tonya - Its still very early!.. My midwife repeated over and over again to me, that she will not allow a early reassurance scan be performed till after 6 weeks... She arranged mine for 7weeks and 1day, because she knew there should be a heartbeat without any shadow of a doubt and im sooo glad that i went when i did... because it would of just made a reassurance scan, not very reassuring!... 

Im guessing you will be going back in a week or 2 to check again, and i really hope a heartbeat is seen then :)

AFM: Im bloody knackered! hahaha... cant believe how tired i actually am, i keep feeling like flutters in my uterus region! very surreal feeling, if i was further on i would say it was the baby!... but it cant be, its only the size of a blueberry! hahaha... think im starting to go nuts lol


----------



## Courtney917

TonyaG said:


> Just got back from my scan, the baby measured 6w2d which is great. But they could not see a heartbeat and the nurse starte to talk about miscarriage. I have to meet with the doctor in the next few days to see what he thinks.

WOW! I can't believe someone would be so insensitive!!!! You are very early. When I went for mine at 5 weeks 6 days the doctor didn't think we would see a heartbeat at all bc he said it's very rare to see one so early on. Don't worry I am sure your little bean is okay...its great that it's measuring correctly, usually that's all they look for this early!!


----------



## Courtney917

maybesoon said:


> My appointment went great yesterday! We got to see & hear little bean's heartbeat. The heart rate was 159.... We are measuring 8weeks which moves my edd to April 26th from the 30th! I just don't know.... Still could be a May baby like me!!!

Congrats!!! When I had my scan two weeks ago they adjusted my due date to be April 29th:). I go back on Wednesday, wish me luck!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

goodluck courtney hunnie :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yayy can i join :D! Im due on the 17th :D! Hope everyone is well :waves:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Stevensmummyx - Hey hunnie and welcome :)... ill add you to the front page x


----------



## littlemisscie

My due date has changed to the 9th (as of right now) ha


----------



## TTCBean

Ladies... I went to the bathroom and noticed quite a bit of thick blood :( :( I am having horrible cramping too. I called the after hours nurse line and waiting to hear back to see what to do. I am so scared!


----------



## TonyaG

TTCBean said:


> Ladies... I went to the bathroom and noticed quite a bit of thick blood :( :( I am having horrible cramping too. I called the after hours nurse line and waiting to hear back to see what to do. I am so scared!

I'm so sorry you have to go through this, I know how scary it is, I work at a hospital and as soon as my bleeding started I went to the ER, I hope you hear back soon.


----------



## Babies123

TTCBean are you still bleeding?? Sending some lucky babydust your way - hoping ur ok.


----------



## MightyMom

TTCBean said:


> Ladies... I went to the bathroom and noticed quite a bit of thick blood :( :( I am having horrible cramping too. I called the after hours nurse line and waiting to hear back to see what to do. I am so scared!

I hope you're ok. Bleeding is scary. Put your feet up and try to rest for a while.


----------



## Ely27

Take care of yourself and REST!!!!!!! Could be a threatended miscarriage. That has happened to me before. What did the nurse say? Im sorry youre going through this! Hope it all turns out okay and keep us updated!



TTCBean said:


> Ladies... I went to the bathroom and noticed quite a bit of thick blood :( :( I am having horrible cramping too. I called the after hours nurse line and waiting to hear back to see what to do. I am so scared!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hope you're ok TTCbean i know it will be hard but try to rest and not worry too much sending some stickydust to you :hugs: x


----------



## Lady H

TTCBean :hugs:


----------



## bobbles86

TTCBean said:


> Ladies... I went to the bathroom and noticed quite a bit of thick blood :( :( I am having horrible cramping too. I called the after hours nurse line and waiting to hear back to see what to do. I am so scared!

I'm so sorry you having to go through this and praying that everything is ok. 

kate xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thinking of you TTCBean. 

Hope it has stopped now and you're getting some rest. Xxxx


----------



## Hann12

Hope you are okay ttcbean :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

littlemisscie ill change your due date hunnie...

TTCBean... awww hunnie :hugs: really hoping its stoped and everything is ok, try and rest with your legs up hunnie x :hugs: x


----------



## 27firstbub

Due 1st May, first bub :happydance:


----------



## babyface15

:hugs: TTCbean


and congrats 27!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

27firstbub: congrats hunnie, im due 1st of may also...:) ill add you to the front page x


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies :) 

Back after my holidays and currently doing the catchup so apoligies if this post may get long!

Lady H: So lovely to see you in here! :happydance: Dont worry about the coming and going of symptoms. Ive had that quite a bit and its only now at 6 and a half weeks that they are starting to feel more here than not :) 

HopinAndPrayn: Congrats on the scan and seeing your little baby going full throttle with the heartbeat! x

CupcakeBaby: Thats a lovely idea about getting the 3/4d scan at christmas! Might work on my other half for that! Also grats on 6wks today!

Babee_Bugs: Im with you on the wind issue. Ive been having it really bad at times its taken my breath away lol And lovely scan piccie!! Bet you are so happy now :D xx

Longing2bAMum: Congrats on your bfp! Im hoping that the MS stays away till after your wedding :)

BabyDeacon: Congrats also!

Mamato2boys: Congrats to you too :)

kezziek: Sorry to hear youve been hit with the MS bad :) I really hope your holiday goes well! I just had to cut mine short for the MS :( Have a wonderful time!

emergRN: Congrats on the bfp!

TTCBean: My symptoms have also been hit and miss. I know its easier said than done but dont worry! Its just one of those things where we will have some days better than others :) Im sorry to hear youre currently having a bit of a scare. Im sure everything will be fine chick :hugs:

TonyaG: Sorry to hear you had a scare and had bleeding. Im sure that everything will be fine and that your us was just a little bit early x

MissMummyMoo: Lovely news on the scan! :thumbup:

jtink28:  Wow your mum is a trooper with all those home births! As for the MS..dont worry, it will come :D I spent a week solid hoping for it and now I have it..I regret that lol. Its exhausting!

Courtney917: Well done on the progesterone levels chick! :happydance: Ive been getting cramping coming on and off since bfp :) All that stretching going on!

bobbles86: Congrats and welcome :D

Harley Quinn: So sorry to hear about what has been happening with you:( :hugs:

Laubull: Grats and welcome :D

poppy13: Lovely news on the scan! And possible twins too! Lovely!!

Ely27: Congrats and welcome

Foxycleopatra: Happy 7wks!

babyface15: Grats and welcoem :D

Hann12: have a great holiday!

JavaGirl:  Great news on the scan hun! :thumbup:

CaseyBaby718: Hun :( So sorry to hear this :hugs: x

Rikkitikki: Grats and welcome!

maybesoon: Great news on the scan hun well done!

Genki: grats and welcome!

Babies123: Lovely scan pic! Grats and well done :D

Stevensmummyx: Gz and welcome!

27firstbub: gz and welcome!


AFM:  Well..had a lovely holiday away! Was a shame to come home early but ive been hit with morning sickness incredibly bad. I was hoping I wouldnt have any and be like my mother who had zero in two pregnancies but nope. Sick as a parrot! Cant keep anything down at all and feel so :sick: Spending a lot of time in bed!

xx


----------



## Caliope

Hi eevryone! My baby is due in 16th May. This will be my 3rd baby and it will be born around our anniversary anniversary. It is our first baby togetehr and we are very happy!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hi and welcome to all the new members :flower: x


----------



## KrisSing

I am due on May 18th with our first baby!!!


----------



## julesjules100

Hope you're ok ttcbean... Thinking of you xx


----------



## TTCBean

:( Hey girls... was diagnosed with a threatened abortion. Cramping has been pretty severe and bleeding has been on and off (not red but brown). I got an u/s and the baby measured at 6w6d and had a heart beat of 112bpm. I had a beta too and it was good. The doctor said even though the u/s and beta were good, it is still a 50/50 chance now. So I'm in the waiting game.


----------



## sarahuk

Caliope said:


> Hi eevryone! My baby is due in 16th May. This will be my 3rd baby and it will be born around our anniversary anniversary. It is our first baby togetehr and we are very happy!!!

Congrats and welcome! x


----------



## sarahuk

KrisSing said:


> I am due on May 18th with our first baby!!!

Welcome too and grats :D x


----------



## julesjules100

TTCBean said:


> :( Hey girls... was diagnosed with a threatened abortion. Cramping has been pretty severe and bleeding has been on and off (not red but brown). I got an u/s and the baby measured at 6w6d and had a heart beat of 112bpm. I had a beta too and it was good. The doctor said even though the u/s and beta were good, it is still a 50/50 chance now. So I'm in the waiting game.

Fingers crossed for you hunnie. Get lots of rest and let's hope it settles down xx


----------



## sarahuk

TTCBean said:


> :( Hey girls... was diagnosed with a threatened abortion. Cramping has been pretty severe and bleeding has been on and off (not red but brown). I got an u/s and the baby measured at 6w6d and had a heart beat of 112bpm. I had a beta too and it was good. The doctor said even though the u/s and beta were good, it is still a 50/50 chance now. So I'm in the waiting game.

Thank you so much for th update hun :hugs:

I feel for you I really do. Ive been in that limbo land myself and it wasnt pleasant. BUT...things do sound good though! Baby has been growing, betas are great and its little heart is beating away! Im sure that baby will show you just how strong it is, and this worry will be over really soon.

Have you been scheduled for more betas or ultrasounds? xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Glad to hear from you TTCBean. I've been checking all day. 

Glad to hear you saw baby and HB. Fingers crossed it all settles down. 

I'll keep wishing for you. Xxxxx


----------



## Babies123

Hang in the TTCBean!! relax and put those feet up  Im hoping you and your bean make it through this so you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy happy and healthy!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*Caliope and KrisSing * - Hello and welcome to the group Hunnies, ill be adding yous to the front page :)

*TTCBean* - So glad you have gotten some positive news!... ive been in that whole limboland and it sucks! i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy... When i had bleeding and had a scan, i was told i had an inevitable Miscarriage/abortion (lovely terms doctors use eh?) My uterus was full of blood, i was bleeding quite bad! bright red etc. Urghhh i shudder at the thought.... Brown blood is good (in terms of its old blood making its way out) so i really hope it stop really soon for you hunnie... please keep us posted x


----------



## MightyMom

TTCBean: I really hope you make it through. Seeing a hearbeat is a good thing, your LO is a fighter. Try to rest yourself, keep your feet up this weekend and take care of yourself hun.


----------



## Harli

Newbie in here! I am expected to have my LO on May 8th, 2013! This will be my third child. :flower:


----------



## TTCBean

I want to thank all of you amazing ladies, coming back on this thread and seeing all this support is so amazing and means so much to me. I really hope my bean sticks through these 9 months, I am so worried. It amazes me how much LOVE I have for this little heartbeat inside of me... I'll do anything for it.

Good news is I haven't had any bleeding since the hospital, just really bad period-like cramping. I am having extreme m/s and food aversion (have only had 3 pieces of toast today, an apple and banana). I'm going to attempt to down some chicken noodle soup. Been taking it easy today, mostly just dozing in and out of sleep on the couch. :)

Thanks again ladies <3


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ttcbean plenty of rest and hope that little bean sticks in there nice x


----------



## Mamato2boys

That's great news TTCBean!!


----------



## Bethi22

May 24th here :)


----------



## Laubull

Ttcbean I have everything crossed for you, I hope it's a strong little bean in there  Big hugs x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I have everything crossed for you TTCbean x


----------



## Lady H

Ditto, all crossed for you TTCBean xx


----------



## poppy13

I'm off for another scan today as I had more bleeding again yesterday. They found a cervical polyp so hopefully that is whats bleeding and nothing else. Bleeding has gone now but two lots in 5 days is stressful!


----------



## Hann12

Glad that the scan and tests were good TTC bean and that the bleeding has stopped - get lots of rest and hopefully all will be good! 

Poppy - how stressful, really hope you are okay :hugs: 

Holiday is nice, very hot though so having to be careful in the sun. Still not sick which is weird as I was so sick last time. I know there is still time though. Apart from being tired and bloated I have no other symptoms, makes me a bit nervous that there is something wrong. I kind of wish I was sick like I was last time so at least I feel pregnant even though it was awful! I really hope there is nothing wrong!


----------



## sarahuk

TTCBean said:


> I want to thank all of you amazing ladies, coming back on this thread and seeing all this support is so amazing and means so much to me. I really hope my bean sticks through these 9 months, I am so worried. It amazes me how much LOVE I have for this little heartbeat inside of me... I'll do anything for it.
> 
> Good news is I haven't had any bleeding since the hospital, just really bad period-like cramping. I am having extreme m/s and food aversion (have only had 3 pieces of toast today, an apple and banana). I'm going to attempt to down some chicken noodle soup. Been taking it easy today, mostly just dozing in and out of sleep on the couch. :)
> 
> Thanks again ladies <3

See...your little bean is one big figher!! Great news that the bleeding has calmed. I know its easier said than done but try and not worry about the cramping. I think youd have a hard time finding anyone in here that -hasnt- had that at some point! And yay for ms! Keep taking it easy chick but sounds like things are going to be ok xx


----------



## sarahuk

poppy13 said:


> I'm off for another scan today as I had more bleeding again yesterday. They found a cervical polyp so hopefully that is whats bleeding and nothing else. Bleeding has gone now but two lots in 5 days is stressful!

Good luck with the scan. Sure the bleeding is polyp related! :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

Hann12 said:


> Glad that the scan and tests were good TTC bean and that the bleeding has stopped - get lots of rest and hopefully all will be good!
> 
> Poppy - how stressful, really hope you are okay :hugs:
> 
> Holiday is nice, very hot though so having to be careful in the sun. Still not sick which is weird as I was so sick last time. I know there is still time though. Apart from being tired and bloated I have no other symptoms, makes me a bit nervous that there is something wrong. I kind of wish I was sick like I was last time so at least I feel pregnant even though it was awful! I really hope there is nothing wrong!

Yep dont want you burning hun!

Im sure everything is fine and that youre just having a good period. Maybe being on holiday too is distracting your mind from the symptoms also because youre enjoying yourself! I bet that sickness will be back in no time! x


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Glad that the scan and tests were good TTC bean and that the bleeding has stopped - get lots of rest and hopefully all will be good!
> 
> Poppy - how stressful, really hope you are okay :hugs:
> 
> Holiday is nice, very hot though so having to be careful in the sun. Still not sick which is weird as I was so sick last time. I know there is still time though. Apart from being tired and bloated I have no other symptoms, makes me a bit nervous that there is something wrong. I kind of wish I was sick like I was last time so at least I feel pregnant even though it was awful! I really hope there is nothing wrong!

H, I have no sickness at all and just have cramping/back ache/insatiable hunger. My ember measured 8.1mm on Friday and so far looks perfect. It's nothing to worry about not having sickness and from everything I've read we should consider ourselves lucky!!

Try not to worry; it doesn't mean anything. 

Jx


----------



## julesjules100

TTCBean said:


> I want to thank all of you amazing ladies, coming back on this thread and seeing all this support is so amazing and means so much to me. I really hope my bean sticks through these 9 months, I am so worried. It amazes me how much LOVE I have for this little heartbeat inside of me... I'll do anything for it.
> 
> Good news is I haven't had any bleeding since the hospital, just really bad period-like cramping. I am having extreme m/s and food aversion (have only had 3 pieces of toast today, an apple and banana). I'm going to attempt to down some chicken noodle soup. Been taking it easy today, mostly just dozing in and out of sleep on the couch. :)
> 
> Thanks again ladies <3

Great news! Keep resting up xx


----------



## poppy13

All good at the scan! Strong heartbeat and radiographer wasnt confident to say but it looked like 2 heartbeats so we're going back on 26th for another scan to check. Thanks for all your kind well wishes xx


----------



## sarahuk

Oh my thats GREAT news Poppy! And possibly twins too! EXCITING!! x


----------



## Babies123

TTCbean - thats good the bleeding stopped and a great sign your still having prego symptoms!! 
Poppy - great news for you too!!! congrats on the heartbeats!


----------



## TTCBean

My cramping went away in the night! I feel so much better, and no bleeding at all! Boobs still sore, nausea, so to me that seems good I am having pregnancy symptoms still.. hoping that the scare is coming to an end...! All you girls rock! Thank you for the support!


----------



## BabyDeacon

hey ladies its meeeee lol sorry i havent been around its got so mental here.... ive still told only my october mummies and london mummie (from here) and my parents his parents n bro.... i havnt been to the Dr yet im still wondering when to... maybe 7-8 weeks ish?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*Harli and Bethi22* Hello and welcome to the group hunnies, ill add yous to the front page...

*TTCBean* So happy for you that the bleeding has stopped... Ive experienced bouts of crampness here and there, which has worried me a little, but the lady at the EPAU reassured me that its my womb expanding, and this mimics period pains because its in the same area... :)

*poppy13* Ooooo how exciting about the 2 heartbeats... fingers crossed the other heartbeat gets stronger for the next scan :)

*AFM* All day sickness has hit me hard and cravings! lol... i feel like this is the first time that ive ever been pregnant! ive never ever had these going ons before... so its all new to me, its soo strange :/
Ill try and get on later on, as were sorting the front room out for the carpet fitters to come tomorrow :)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I'm 6 weeks :happydance: It feels more real now :D Got my booking in app next week. Scared the OH silly by mentioning a bit of pelvic pain. He ran straight to Dr Google haha. 

I had loads of trouble with my mom telling me to get a termination & stuff. But she seems to have come around now. So thats good. 

Just waiting to tell others & annouce it publicly :D


----------



## pinktiara

no sickness here didn't have it with my first hoping for none with this one either. my boobs are just killing me and i'm slightly crampy but other than that nothing major going on here.
So happy for those who were having problems and all is well yay glad to hear it


----------



## Lady H

pinktiara said:


> no sickness here didn't have it with my first hoping for none with this one either. my boobs are just killing me and i'm slightly crampy but other than that nothing major going on here.
> So happy for those who were having problems and all is well yay glad to hear it

Same for me, only sore BB's and minor cramping. Let's hope we are lucky ones eh! :thumbup:


----------



## lesley1988

congratulations everyone im due may the 5th :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*lesley1988* - hello and welcome hunnie ill add you to the front page :)

*BrokenfoREVer* - hey hunnie, not sure if ive got you on the front board, whats your due date?

hahha i never got morning sickness or all day sickness that i like to call it!!!... never had it once with my boys... I thought ahhh im one of the lucky ones that never gets it! hmmmmmmmm how wrong was i... 6 weeks came and i got just the odd bout of feeling abit queasy mainly at night, now its as soon as i wake up till i go to bed... nothing at all helps!!! serves me right for being sooo smug and thinking ahhhh im one of the lucky ones and i wont get it :rofl:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I've had all day nausea now for about 4 days. :(

I'm glad as I had hardly any with my miscarriage. So was hoping to get it with this pregnancy. 

But it really is draining. :( I've not been sick yet, just some retching. 

I feel like I can't go far from home or see anyone. And I have a big dinner after work tomorrow and then an all morning meeting Tuesday morning and I'm dreading them. :(

Worst case scenario I'll have to tell I think.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I think I'm on the front board, its the 12th anyway :D


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww cupcakebaby... its awful aint it... ive always wanted it, because i thought it would be reassuring, well it is in some strange way.... but makes me feel utter crap! lol

It just doesnt let up at all!, its just there 24/7 lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

just found ya broken lol


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I went out and bought some of those pressure bands today, maybe they work maybe not, but for the couple of hours i wore them today were the only hours i didnt feel any nausea! X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yeah mines pretty constant. 

Before I even open my eyes in dizzy. 

I had about 45 minutes earlier where I felt almost normal. And I got a little panicky lol. 

But now I'm back on the brink, sipping water with lemon in, eating cream crackers and burping like my nan!

How will I cope with a 10 hour plane/boat journey next week?!?!?


----------



## pinktiara

I get a little nauseous feeling randomly for the last few days maybe its a 6 week thing haha


----------



## aknqtpie

I've started getting it too Pinktiara - I think it is a 6 week thing. I just make sure I eat something right when I wake up (PB&Honey toast has been a favorite), so I don't get sick.


----------



## maybesoon

Woohoo! Best of luck when you go back! I can't wait until October 15th when I go back!


----------



## 24/7

:wave: I'm due on 23rd May! xx


----------



## maybesoon

Stevensmummyx said:


> I went out and bought some of those pressure bands today, maybe they work maybe not, but for the couple of hours i wore them today were the only hours i didnt feel any nausea! X

I bought them last Monday & as long as I have them on I have been ok. Don't get me wrong I do get a little nausea off & on that lasts only a few minutes. But it is nothing like the all day gagging & dry heaving I was having the 4 days straight before getting them. Best of Luck ladies with the all day sickies.... They aren't fun at all....


----------



## Stevensmummyx

maybesoon said:


> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> I went out and bought some of those pressure bands today, maybe they work maybe not, but for the couple of hours i wore them today were the only hours i didnt feel any nausea! X
> 
> I bought them last Monday & as long as I have them on I have been ok. Don't get me wrong I do get a little nausea off & on that lasts only a few minutes. But it is nothing like the all day gagging & dry heaving I was having the 4 days straight before getting them. Best of Luck ladies with the all day sickies.... They aren't fun at all....Click to expand...

Yeah they seem good so far, hopefully they do the trick and chase MS away lol! X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*24/7* - hello and welcome hunnie ill add you to the front page :)

where can you get these bands from??? i NEED them lol


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

May 14th! :)


----------



## maybesoon

Babee_Bugs said:


> *24/7* - hello and welcome hunnie ill add you to the front page :)
> 
> where can you get these bands from??? i NEED them lol

I got my at the drug store. They are called Sea Bands & they go on your wrists.... You have to wear both at the same time & they look kinda like the old sweatbands that were popular to wear in the states back in the 80s. My boss & I were laughing about it last week & he said I look like I'm trying to bring the 80s back. But I could care less as long as they are working!

Best of Luck!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*Kitteh_Kat* - hello and welcome hunnie ill add you to the front page :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

maybesoon said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> *24/7* - hello and welcome hunnie ill add you to the front page :)
> 
> where can you get these bands from??? i NEED them lol
> 
> I got my at the drug store. They are called Sea Bands & they go on your wrists.... You have to wear both at the same time & they look kinda like the old sweatbands that were popular to wear in the states back in the 80s. My boss & I were laughing about it last week & he said I look like I'm trying to bring the 80s back. But I could care less as long as they are working!
> 
> Best of Luck!!!Click to expand...

Cheers hunnie... Im off to the town on tuesday so i shall stock up! :) There should supply these on your first appointment haha


----------



## maybesoon

Babee_Bugs said:


> Cheers hunnie... Im off to the town on tuesday so i shall stock up! :) There should supply these on your first appointment haha

lol I totally agree! I had never heard of them until I read on one of the forums here where some ladies were talking about them. So I googled them. I tried ginger snaps, ginger ale, lemon, all of that stuff throughout the weekend. I was gagging & dry heaving all weekend (TMI). By Sunday I was eating noodles just so I would have something to barf up! So come Monday I was ready to try just about anything!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i feel like i need something now to help!... not sure if the nausea is causing the acid but Urghhh, thats not helping either :/

hahaha isnt pregnancy glamorous!


----------



## maybesoon

Babee_Bugs said:


> i feel like i need something now to help!... not sure if the nausea is causing the acid but Urghhh, thats not helping either :/
> 
> hahaha isnt pregnancy glamorous!

Bahaha... I second that one.... I tell ya what.... With all the indigestion I have I'm pretty sure I could breathe fire!


----------



## TTCBean

My nausea is completely gone, I haven't been able to eat anything for days but tonight I ate a 10" pizza in 1 sitting. I am scared the lack of nausea means the worst about my possible miscarriage :(


----------



## aknqtpie

Do you have a follow up with your doctor soon?


----------



## Courtney917

TTCBean said:


> My nausea is completely gone, I haven't been able to eat anything for days but tonight I ate a 10" pizza in 1 sitting. I am scared the lack of nausea means the worst about my possible miscarriage :(

You had a sonogram right? Maybe you should follow-up and monitor your HCG levels? Or another scan? That's what they did with me, I had my HCG monitored for two days then had another scan...actually have a third booked for Wednesday. Sometimes my nausea comes and goes too.:hugs:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Babee_Bugs said:


> *Kitteh_Kat* - hello and welcome hunnie ill add you to the front page :)

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

I have an appt on the 25th. I am scared to get a beta test again because yesterday I passed out and went unconscious for a bit, very scary situation. I had an u/s and they said baby looked good and had 112 bpm. If I get more bleeding or anything else worrisome I'll go to ER again...

I really don't like this waiting game. :( I want my baby so bad.


----------



## MightyMom

Yikes, you passed out?? Was it from seeing needles or blood? Maybe they should check your bp. It would seem that your bp could be low and that's why sometimes you feel sick and other times you're hungry. My advice is to eat when you can to make up for the times you can't. :) You saw a hb, so the chance of m/c has dropped significantly. Just try to stay relaxed until your next visit. PMA!


----------



## Courtney917

TTCBean said:


> I have an appt on the 25th. I am scared to get a beta test again because yesterday I passed out and went unconscious for a bit, very scary situation. I had an u/s and they said baby looked good and had 112 bpm. If I get more bleeding or anything else worrisome I'll go to ER again...
> 
> I really don't like this waiting game. :( I want my baby so bad.

OMG that is horrible!! Did they tell you why you passed out? Sounds like baby is doing well, I am sure you will be okay, keeping you in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

I think it was due to my nausea, I hadn't been able to stomach more than a couple pieces of toast for nearly two days (but I had been drinking a ton of water to keep hydrated). The doctor wasn't very helpful, just said "I think you passing out is a whole other issue" but didn't go much into it. They checked my bp after coming-to and he said it was low, but normal. I wish they would have checked it while I was actually out.

Going unconscious was so intense! I apparently told my DH before passing out "I'm gone" and fell back into the bed and closed my eyes, then opened them and just stared blankly for a minute or so. While out all I could hear was static and was trying to figure out where my head was/why was I hearing this loud static??

Before I do my next beta I'll eat a big breakfast and bring some orange juice. OJ usually helps me!

Praying my babies heart-beat is growing strong and doing well. Cannot wait for my next appointment.


----------



## Babies123

It definitely could have been the lack of appetite mixed with the anxiety and stress of it all. I really feel like everything is going to be fine...try not to stress too much about symptoms - mine come and go for days at a time


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you babies :)


----------



## MightyMom

Hmm, sounds like a blood sugar issue then. Maybe try to eat something super sugary like honey or fruit juice to keep your blood sugar up so you don't pass out. I think finding ways to relieve the nausea will be key for you. Ginger pops, ginger pills, raw ginger to chew on, little bites of bread or toast every hour, whatever works for you. I like the pickled ginger they use for sushi. I just buy the ginger and eat that. :)


----------



## jtink28

you know, i don't have morning sickness yet (knock on wood!!), but i have crohn's disease, and i used to have extreme nausea, vomiting and dizziness. (i'm in remission now)

i lost 30 pounds in 5 weeks, and the only thing i found that helped the nausea was sucking on peppermints. regular, ole star peppermints you can find in a huge bag at the drugstore! i sucked on those things all day, and until i got some proper medicine, peppermints helped me keep some food down. 

sorry you feel so sicky!! :(


----------



## Caliope

Heh! I wished i had a few more symptoms. It is hard to trust you are preganant when you dont "feel" pregnant! I am 5 weeks and so far I have few cramping that comes and goes, I feel queasy at times but really very very mild. And I am bloated. That is it! From my previous pregnancies I was all the time puking until way into the 2nd trimester, so this time I should be happy but it just doesnt feel like I am pregnant :p


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Babee_Bugs said:


> *24/7* - hello and welcome hunnie ill add you to the front page :)
> 
> where can you get these bands from??? i NEED them lol

Im in the UK and got mine from boots x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Urgh ladies. 

I feel so sick this morning that I could sit and cry. 

How will I cope at work?!?!?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I got my bands from eBay only about £2.50 I think x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Really! I bloody paid £8 for mine lol! 
Yeah powell im the same, woke up felt fine, stop up and almost vomitted! Also woke up with an infected hip piercing, a massive spot under my eye and a coldsore starting to form :(, is it 2 tri yet lol? :haha: x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

A actually it was £1.73 :lol: free postage too. 

I can't wait for 2nd tri to be able to chill out and relax a little x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Needless to say, i think i was ripped off lol! Awell i have them now! X


----------



## Hann12

Caliope said:


> Heh! I wished i had a few more symptoms. It is hard to trust you are preganant when you dont "feel" pregnant! I am 5 weeks and so far I have few cramping that comes and goes, I feel queasy at times but really very very mild. And I am bloated. That is it! From my previous pregnancies I was all the time puking until way into the 2nd trimester, so this time I should be happy but it just doesnt feel like I am pregnant :p

Caliope I could have written this!! I'm the same, but dizzy, bloated and a tiny bit nauseous but nothing compared to my last pregnancy when I was sick 15-20 times a day! I know it still could happen but I do feel weird at the lack of symptoms. Someone said to me that perhaps this time round our bodies are used to hcg so we are not so reactive to it as we were with previous pregnancies. I did my last digi this morning and it said 3+ so FX all is progressing okay. In 5 days it's my early scan and can't come too fast!!

I also tried pressure bands in my last pregnancy, I don't think they did a thing for me unfortunately but great that they are working for some of you!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I got the same pair. :) They look identical to the £8 Boots ones.

I paid the extra 60p to upgrade to first class post. I hope they arrive tomorrow!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*Maybesoon:* Awww maybes you have a little Dragon Baby :)

*TTCBean*: Awwww hunnie, you need to keep yourself topped up with food and liquids, i deffo second having sugary something down you... we all need abit of sugar in our diet, so even if its a chocolate bar!! eat it!.. :)

*Caliope* - Your time will come :haha:.... I had only a few niggles around the 5 week mark. Never thought i would ever EVER get sickness/nausea! i didnt have it with my boys, and thought ahhh im just one of the lucky ones.... Hmmmm well that serves me right for being smug! because fast forward slightly to 6 weeks and the nausea started at night for a couple of days... then it started abit earlier... now for last week its been at the point of as soon as i wake up till i go to bed!, nothing i do or dont do doesnt help haha... im having to eat loads! like every hour and then drink lots of juice in between to try and help keep it away for abit :sick: i think as a result of that ive got like heartburn and often acid will come up and burn my throat! :grr: Oh and my boobs didnt hurt the 6 week point also... so you have plenty of time :)

*CupcakeBaby* awww hunnie hopefully your bands come soon x

*AFM* were finally getting our carpet laid :happydance: so the house shall be back to normal very soon!!!! Seen a old friend at my sons school this morning and she asked how everything was and so i told her Im pregnant!!!! hahaha... so we had a girly moment lol she said when i seen you last week i thought hmmmm, but didnt want to say incase you werent and i upset you.... awwwww


----------



## Caliope

> Caliope I could have written this!! I'm the same, but dizzy, bloated and a tiny bit nauseous but nothing compared to my last pregnancy when I was sick 15-20 times a day! I know it still could happen but I do feel weird at the lack of symptoms. Someone said to me that perhaps this time round our bodies are used to hcg so we are not so reactive to it as we were with previous pregnancies. I did my last digi this morning and it said 3+ so FX all is progressing okay. In 5 days it's my early scan and can't come too fast!!
> 
> I also tried pressure bands in my last pregnancy, I don't think they did a thing for me unfortunately but great that they are working for some of you!

LOL I know the feeling for being very excited for the scan. I hope you can see something! I rushed to the doc when I found out i was pregnant (well, I just couldnt believe I was pregnant despite the tests saying I was lol). I was 4 weeks and a few days and nothing could be seen in the scan. It was soooo frustratingggggg.... I had to make the beta Hcg to make sure I was really pregnant. Anyway at 5 weeks I think some people can see something, but it really depends on the person so I have been told! 
This is baby#3 so I dunno about the body being used or not. We hear so much things, we get confused. From the other two I was sick to my stomach like you were. I lost weight and puked all day. I lost count how many times and I had heartburn till the very bitter end lol Not fun! Funny thing, at least gives you some comfort. The mind is tricky!


----------



## Caliope

> Your time will come :haha:.... I had only a few niggles around the 5 week mark. Never thought i would ever EVER get sickness/nausea! i didnt have it with my boys, and thought ahhh im just one of the lucky ones.... Hmmmm well that serves me right for being smug! because fast forward slightly to 6 weeks and the nausea started at night for a couple of days... then it started abit earlier... now for last week its been at the point of as soon as i wake up till i go to bed!, nothing i do or dont do doesnt help haha... im having to eat loads! like every hour and then drink lots of juice in between to try and help keep it away for abit :sick: i think as a result of that ive got like heartburn and often acid will come up and burn my throat! :grr: Oh and my boobs didnt hurt the 6 week point also... so you have plenty of time :)

Meanie! LOL I remember I had some nausea already by last pregnancy. I am not looking forward for a very severe sickness, but a little bit would be reassuring that nature is taking its course! lol They say boys dont cause so much sickness, so maybe now you have a girl??! Anyway, just midwive old tales but still fun to think about! About hurtburn I had it till the very last day of my pregnancy with my little girl, not much fun! Hang in there hun, this shall pass - the worse case scenario is 8 months from now! ;) lol


----------



## Stevensmummyx

For anyone who uses FB more, i have set up a private group for the may mummies if anyone wants to join, add me, inbox to tell me you're from B&B and i will add you too the group https://m.facebook.com/home.php?refid=12&ref=stream x


----------



## sarahuk

Babee_Bugs said:


> awww cupcakebaby... its awful aint it... ive always wanted it, because i thought it would be reassuring, well it is in some strange way.... but makes me feel utter crap! lol
> 
> It just doesnt let up at all!, its just there 24/7 lol

Yup same for me...constantly all day every day no matter what I do. It is definitely draining :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Stevensmummyx said:


> I went out and bought some of those pressure bands today, maybe they work maybe not, but for the couple of hours i wore them today were the only hours i didnt feel any nausea! X

I bought some of those. Another lady I know bought them too and turns out they didnt work for her..hope they work though! x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Thankfully my nausea has dissapeared today so far, hoping it stays away so i can eat normally all day :D! X


----------



## Sass827

Cupcake- I totally know how you feel. I don't know how I would cope if I had to go to work early. It happened once and I almost threw up in my car. I've adjusted my work schedule to afternoons and evenings and it's been my saving grace. I still almost throw up on a customer every once in a while but so far, I've been able to hold it in.


----------



## StefanieC

Stevensmummyx said:


> For anyone who uses FB more, i have set up a private group for the may mummies if anyone wants to join, add me, inbox to tell me you're from B&B and i will add you too the group https://m.facebook.com/home.php?refid=12&ref=stream x

its not letting me view the group :(


----------



## Stevensmummyx

StefanieC said:


> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> For anyone who uses FB more, i have set up a private group for the may mummies if anyone wants to join, add me, inbox to tell me you're from B&B and i will add you too the group https://m.facebook.com/home.php?refid=12&ref=stream x
> 
> its not letting me view the group :(Click to expand...

Its a secret group for the time being for anyone who doesnt want to tell anyone till their scans, the link should be to my profile then i can add you in x https://m.facebook.com/findfriends/browser/?fb_ref=tn&refid=7&ref=stream


----------



## megs23

Hello, may I please join? I'm due 25th May, after getting our :BFP: the night before my DH's birthday. This is our first, and we're nervously excited!


----------



## StefanieC

Stevensmummyx said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> For anyone who uses FB more, i have set up a private group for the may mummies if anyone wants to join, add me, inbox to tell me you're from B&B and i will add you too the group https://m.facebook.com/home.php?refid=12&ref=stream x
> 
> its not letting me view the group :(Click to expand...
> 
> Its a secret group for the time being for anyone who doesnt want to tell anyone till their scans, the link should be to my profile then i can add you in x https://m.facebook.com/findfriends/browser/?fb_ref=tn&refid=7&ref=streamClick to expand...

that link just takes me to my newsfeed but don't worry about it i'm not on fb often really anyway. thanks anyway :)


----------



## Sass827

Oh my gosh! I'm am sooo upset right now! I just called my doctor. My first appt is Wednesday. I'll be 7 weeks. I wanted to ask what to expect. Can I have an ultrasound? Can we hear the heart beat? should I not eat so I can get my blood work? 
NO to EVERYTHING! I could seriously throw up right now I'm so upset. They said I won't have a san until I'm 20 weeks, so that is when we would find out if it's twins. I was going to start buying clothes, furniture etc at 12-14 weeks. Now I won't even know or sure if it's only 1 baby until 20 weeks? This is so devastating! I just want to cry for the rest of the day....


----------



## Courtney917

Sass827 said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm am sooo upset right now! I just called my doctor. My first appt is Wednesday. I'll be 7 weeks. I wanted to ask what to expect. Can I have an ultrasound? Can we hear the heart beat? should I not eat so I can get my blood work?
> NO to EVERYTHING! I could seriously throw up right now I'm so upset. They said I won't have a san until I'm 20 weeks, so that is when we would find out if it's twins. I was going to start buying clothes, furniture etc at 12-14 weeks. Now I won't even know or sure if it's only 1 baby until 20 weeks? This is so devastating! I just want to cry for the rest of the day....

Maybe you should try another doctor??? You can also have the sonogram at 11-13 weeks which is a screening test for down's syndrome. It involves 2 blood tests and a sonogram. Waiting til 20 weeks is ridiculous. What makes you think you're having multiples???


----------



## Sass827

Whats the difference between a sonogram and an ultrasound? I feel so in the dark. 
I'm not really feeling multiples, but I'd love the reassurance of ruling it out. My nana miscarried twins so it's in my family and I'm the correct generation. And I feel like my cramps have been very intense, ditto on my bloating, but what do I know? It's my first - i Have nothing to compare it to. Yesterday I starting having pains on my sciatica and the outsides of my thighs. Seemed really weird for only being shy of 7 weeks?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Sass827 said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm am sooo upset right now! I just called my doctor. My first appt is Wednesday. I'll be 7 weeks. I wanted to ask what to expect. Can I have an ultrasound? Can we hear the heart beat? should I not eat so I can get my blood work?
> NO to EVERYTHING! I could seriously throw up right now I'm so upset. They said I won't have a san until I'm 20 weeks, so that is when we would find out if it's twins. I was going to start buying clothes, furniture etc at 12-14 weeks. Now I won't even know or sure if it's only 1 baby until 20 weeks? This is so devastating! I just want to cry for the rest of the day....

I dont see why you are having none of that done until 20 weeks :/! I would suggest moving gp! :hugs: dont let it get to you xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I think waiting till 20 weeks is the norm in America isn't it? I would pay for a private scan at 12 weeks :flower: x


----------



## jtink28

MissMummyMoo said:


> I think waiting till 20 weeks is the norm in America isn't it? I would pay for a private scan at 12 weeks :flower: x

no, waiting until 20 weeks isn't the norm here. 90% of women i know have had ultrasounds by at least 12 weeks, most women at 8 or 9 weeks. 
maybe in certain states, it's different, but everyone i know has had a regular 8 week or 12 week scan.


----------



## Courtney917

I've always had them done between 7-8 weeks


----------



## maybesoon

That's not the norm in the US. I've now at 8w3d & I had my first scan at 8 weeks which was my first appointment. I'll have another done at 12 weeks when I go in for my next appointment. I would seriously be calling around to other doctors & see what they say. I'd think if there is a possibility of twins they would definately want to do a scan & check everything out.... Best of Luck!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Id defo get a new doctor! 20wks is insane! x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well in that case I'd be onto them an demanding a scan or at least an explanation as to why you aren't getting one till 20 weeks? X


----------



## Babies123

20 weeks is way too long wo a scan!! I had a scan at 6 weeks (to confirm pregnancy) - Im having another at 8 weeks (to hear hb) I also got a pamphlet that said i will be getting scans at 12-13 weeks, 20 weeks, 37 weeks with other exams and screenings at 16 weeks an 28 weeks.

I dont get why doctors are so stingy with these ultrasounds - I dont think it even cost them anything to use the machine and get a sonogram of your baby. 

I would def ask why u r not getting a scan and then think about changing doctors.


----------



## littlemisscie

20 weeks!? I'm 7 weeks 1 day today and I'll be having my second scan today.


----------



## babyface15

hi everyone, I had my first Dr appt today. she said "oh well add long as your boobs are sore and you feel sick then everything should be fine". I feel nauseated in the morning but I haven't thrown up and my boobs are bigger but they're not sore. i'm only 5 Weeks today. when did you girls get these symptoms? from what I've read every womans different!!! I think I just need some reassurance while i'm waiting for my hcg tests to come back.!! :) thanks! xxx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I was feeling sick since about 3 weeks  & my boobs have been sore since about 5 weeks. Dunno if they are bigger, you'd have to ask my OH lol


----------



## Stevensmummyx

My OH swears my boobs are bigger but i cant see it :/! Im quite flat chested anyway so looking forward to having boobs for a while even if they are sore :D! X


----------



## sarahuk

Seven weeks today and i just found a bit of blood tinged CM. Tiny amount but...since then Ive been getting af type cramps. I know theres a good chance its all in my head but..all common sense has gone out the window since I saw that :/


----------



## Stevensmummyx

sarahuk said:


> Seven weeks today and i just found a bit of blood tinged CM. Tiny amount but...since then Ive been getting af type cramps. I know theres a good chance its all in my head but..all common sense has gone out the window since I saw that :/

Its probably little bean still burrowing nice and deep! If you're worried at all (which i can imagine you are) phone the hospital and they will put your mind at ease, sending big hugs your way :hugs: x


----------



## Laubull

Sarahuk I hope it's nothing. If it gets heavier call EPU or midwives.

I'm sorry and have everything crossed for you.

X


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks girls :hugs:

It was soooo tiny im even doubting myself now that it was there lol..guess thats how we get...we are so worried for something to go wrong that we analyse everything!

I have my scan on wednesday so im sure ill get some peace of mind then. Im probably just freaking myself out over nothing :) x


----------



## maybesoon

sarahuk said:


> Thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> It was soooo tiny im even doubting myself now that it was there lol..guess thats how we get...we are so worried for something to go wrong that we analyse everything!
> 
> I have my scan on wednesday so im sure ill get some peace of mind then. Im probably just freaking myself out over nothing :) x

You aren't alone. I think we all worry ourselves into symptoms at times... But just in case, take it easy for the next couple of days until your scan. Keeping my fingers crossed all is well!


----------



## jtink28

girls, i thought i wouldn't be nervous about my first scan, but i am!! i'm going tomorrow morning with my DH - i'm considered high-risk b/c of my crohn's disease. i'm kindof terrified! 
i've had no m/s at all, just small, tiny bits of nausea after i've eaten. sore breasts that went up a size, tired, etc. i know there's a baby in there (!!!!) but it doesn't feel real.

just praying and praying that my little bean is in there with a furious little heartbeat tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## MightyMom

babyface: I have felt nauseated off and on since 5 weeks. My boobs are NOT sore and haven't gotten bigger either. But I've already had a baby, so maybe they just stayed big after BFing for a year.

sarahuk: PAL is so hard! Every little thing makes you wonder if something is going wrong. If it was just a tiny bit of tinged CM, it was probably from straining or holding your wee. The blood vessels are swollen and sensitive down there, and sometimes the tiniest thing makes you bleed a bit.

jtink: A friend of mine from another forum went through to term with CD. It was a challenge for her nutritionally speaking, and her doctor kept a very close eye, but it seemed that after her 12 week scan she seemed to have a normal pregnancy, aside from a special diet. I'll keep my fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow!


----------



## babyface15

thanks so much mighty mom! :) I spoke with my mom and she never had much sickness or sore bbs either. I'd say every woman is different and there not much point in worrying about it before I see my hcg results anyway! xxx


----------



## MightyMom

Even every PREGNANCY is different. My boobs were sore 5DPO my first pregnancy and I NEVER had MS. Not once! This is totally different from what I'm used to!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*megs23* - hello and welcome hunnie :) ill add you to the front page


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Caliope said:


> Your time will come :haha:.... I had only a few niggles around the 5 week mark. Never thought i would ever EVER get sickness/nausea! i didnt have it with my boys, and thought ahhh im just one of the lucky ones.... Hmmmm well that serves me right for being smug! because fast forward slightly to 6 weeks and the nausea started at night for a couple of days... then it started abit earlier... now for last week its been at the point of as soon as i wake up till i go to bed!, nothing i do or dont do doesnt help haha... im having to eat loads! like every hour and then drink lots of juice in between to try and help keep it away for abit :sick: i think as a result of that ive got like heartburn and often acid will come up and burn my throat! :grr: Oh and my boobs didnt hurt the 6 week point also... so you have plenty of time :)
> 
> Meanie! LOL I remember I had some nausea already by last pregnancy. I am not looking forward for a very severe sickness, but a little bit would be reassuring that nature is taking its course! lol They say boys dont cause so much sickness, so maybe now you have a girl??! Anyway, just midwive old tales but still fun to think about! About hurtburn I had it till the very last day of my pregnancy with my little girl, not much fun! Hang in there hun, this shall pass - the worse case scenario is 8 months from now! ;) lolClick to expand...

hahaha... ive got a funny feeling its a girl... purely just by having the all day sickness, cravings for sweet things, acid etc... i never had any of this with my boys :) im happy with whatever gender :)


----------



## bobbles86

Just letting you all know I'm still here I've been away to a wedding all weekend and just got back today. hope you're all ok

welcome to any newbies 

kate xxx


----------



## Caliope

sarahuk said:


> Seven weeks today and i just found a bit of blood tinged CM. Tiny amount but...since then Ive been getting af type cramps. I know theres a good chance its all in my head but..all common sense has gone out the window since I saw that :/

Honey, just go to the hospital. Better be safe then sorry. I guess most people worry. When i go to the bathrooma nd wipe i am always checking for blood or something suspicious. It doesnt help worrrying, but it is what it is. Sending you good juju honey


----------



## Caliope

> hahaha... ive got a funny feeling its a girl... purely just by having the all day sickness, cravings for sweet things, acid etc... i never had any of this with my boys :) im happy with whatever gender :)

I know I am the same. After reading and worrying about amnios, miscarriages and all those non pleasant experiences that a pregnancy brings I am just happy to have a baby that wants to stick around. I guess it is just curiosity to have a differet experience but I would be happy if i had a boy just for a change. But a happy healthy baby is all one can humbly wish for :)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Glad to hear you are all doing well.

AFM: my OB started me on progesterone pessaries a few days ago due my previous MC, I am on one every 12 hours which makes it hard when I have to lay down for an hour after insertion. Is anyone else on here using them? I ask cause mine seem über pricey! My OB has me on them till 12 weeks.

In more exciting news we are taking DD to the theme parks today. We bought the tickets months before I got preggo so no rides for me but we are taking my brother with us to go on all the thrill rides with her!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies! Can I join? I got my BFP today and am due May 29th. We are very excited. I had my 1st HCG beta and Progesterone. Numbers turned out great - I have the same bloods on Wed. to make sure the numbers are doubling. FX!

Looking forward to getting to know y'all!!


----------



## Ely27

welcome snowflakes and congrats!!! my due date is may 24th! 



snowflakes120 said:


> Hey ladies! Can I join? I got my BFP today and am due May 29th. We are very excited. I had my 1st HCG beta and Progesterone. Numbers turned out great - I have the same bloods on Wed. to make sure the numbers are doubling. FX!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know y'all!!


----------



## julesjules100

Foxycleopatra said:


> Glad to hear you are all doing well.
> 
> AFM: my OB started me on progesterone pessaries a few days ago due my previous MC, I am on one every 12 hours which makes it hard when I have to lay down for an hour after insertion. Is anyone else on here using them? I ask cause mine seem über pricey! My OB has me on them till 12 weeks.
> 
> In more exciting news we are taking DD to the theme parks today. We bought the tickets months before I got preggo so no rides for me but we are taking my brother with us to go on all the thrill rides with her!

Hi there

Yep, do 400mg progesterone 3x per day. If you use then rectally there is no downtime and no leakage like you can get in the front if you stand up too soon. 

J x


----------



## Foxycleopatra

julesjules100 said:


> Foxycleopatra said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are all doing well.
> 
> AFM: my OB started me on progesterone pessaries a few days ago due my previous MC, I am on one every 12 hours which makes it hard when I have to lay down for an hour after insertion. Is anyone else on here using them? I ask cause mine seem über pricey! My OB has me on them till 12 weeks.
> 
> In more exciting news we are taking DD to the theme parks today. We bought the tickets months before I got preggo so no rides for me but we are taking my brother with us to go on all the thrill rides with her!
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Yep, do 400mg progesterone 3x per day. If you use then rectally there is no downtime and no leakage like you can get in the front if you stand up too soon.
> 
> J xClick to expand...

Thanks, I had no idea I could take them rectally! I am on 100mg twice a day (every 12 hours) are they pricey where you are out of interest?

Welcome to all the new girls xx


----------



## Hann12

Hi I'm panicking, last night before bed when I wiped there was some light brown cm - a 50p size and then a 20p size then it went clear. This morning i had more cm mixed in was pink lines of blood, not a lot and you'd only see it if you were looking for it but it was there. I'm on holiday so I can't get to a dr or hospital. I guess all I can do is wait and see what happens. What could cause this at this point? I had no spotting with my DD so obviously I'm thinking the worst right now....


----------



## Laubull

Hann12 I am sorry to hear that, not what you need while you are on holiday or anytime. Are you holiday abroad or the UK? If in the UK I am sure a local EPAU will see you. If abroad then I think the only thing you can do is rest. A lot of people get spotting and it means nothing, but obviously there are two sides to every coin. Are you having any cramps? If not I would say this is a good sign and maybe the bean is just getting comfy in there.

Sending hugs your way.

x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww hann.. 

Have yous had sex/intercourse at all??? Have you been walking lots/up on your feet??

Fingers crossed its just over doing it :)


----------



## Hann12

I'm in tenerife so no dr to see :( 
I'min bed resting now, no cramps as yet. I know it could go either way, so scared!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

snowflakes120 - hello and welcome hunnie ill add you to the front page x


----------



## Hann12

Not had sex, I've been up with my DD a lot as she's been sick but apart from that I've not been exerting myself too much - just sitting reading and some light swimming


----------



## Hann12

Just went to the toilet and its a bit thicker and more of a dark
Pink colour. Think it must be the start of a mc :(


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hann try and not to panic hunnie... :hugs:

Theres been alot of women on this thread thats had spotting and bled alot and gone for a scan and everything has been ok x


----------



## julesjules100

Foxycleopatra said:


> Thanks, I had no idea I could take them rectally! I am on 100mg twice a day (every 12 hours) are they pricey where you are out of interest?
> 
> Welcome to all the new girls xx

Hi there, I'm in the UK. Check your patient information sheet re how it can be used. If its cyclogest (ie branded) I can guarantee that can be used rectally. If your pharmacist made up a generic version just give then a call to check. 

No idea how much they cost; ours was an ivf baby so I was constantly shelling out £400 for various drugs!

Jx


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Just went to the toilet and its a bit thicker and more of a dark
> Pink colour. Think it must be the start of a mc :(

Hann, ive just had exactly the same thing happen last Friday. Consultant confirmed the cervix was completely closed and that the pink was due either to further implantation or from an infection. As it turns out I tested positive for group b strep so this could be a little infection. Does not necessarily mean you're about to have a MC. I was told that if it went to heavy blood/clots with strong cramping then I should go down to A&E. 

When are you back?

Try to stay calm xx


----------



## Hann12

julesjules100 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Just went to the toilet and its a bit thicker and more of a dark
> Pink colour. Think it must be the start of a mc :(
> 
> Hann, ive just had exactly the same thing happen last Friday. Consultant confirmed the cervix was completely closed and that the pink was due either to further implantation or from an infection. As it turns out I tested positive for group b strep so this could be a little infection. Does not necessarily mean you're about to have a MC. I was told that if it went to heavy blood/clots with strong cramping then I should go down to A&E.
> 
> When are you back?
> 
> Try to stay calm xxClick to expand...

Julesjules thanks so much, so when I said it was darker pink it is actually brown, It hadn't come out but I put a tissue up there and there was snot like brown cm if that makes sense. No cramping as yet but I am preparing myself for the worst. Me and DH both had a cry but are trying to be positive. 
We are back late fri and have a scan booked for sat so just keeping my FX that there is no more coloured cm and that we still have our little peanut there. 
Please keep your FX for us!!


----------



## bobbles86

Hann good luck with your scan, thinking of you.

praying your little peanut is ok

kate xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Fx'd for you hann hope its just lil bean snuggling in deep, will keep you in my prayers xx


----------



## lpjkp

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!

Fx'd for you Hann, try not to worry too much! I have plenty of faith that everything is ok with your little one...a little bit of spotting is perfectly normal from what I've read, and you should only worry if it's bleeding/cramping...for now, just relax and take it easy and i'm sure your little bean will be there on the screen Saturday!

I'm anywhere from 6+6 to 7+4 today (Depending on ovulation date and LMP respectively) and all seems to be going well so far...MS finally kicked in about a week ago and, even though I've not vomited, I've got near constant nausea and I'm always dry heaving! It seems I'm a sufferer of migraines and nasty heartburn, too. My boobs are still annoyingly sore, so I'm taking it all as good signs? Not had any bleeding/spotting since my LMP and cramps died down around 5 weeks, so I'm hoping my little one is comfortable and healthy in there!

I've finally got some exciting dates coming up...
-This Saturday: An early private u/s, hopefully will see our little baby for the first time!
-08/10/2012: Midwife booking in appointment
-22/10/2012: 12 week screening and dating scan

I'm so excited yet so nervous and scared at the same time...I really hope things go ok till then, but I'm so scared that there won't be a little baby in there! Does that sound silly to others?x


----------



## Hann12

Thank you all, hopefully you are right. I google it and read that before 7 weeks brown blood can still be left over implantation getting rid before the mucuous plug forms at 7 weeks. I hope it's just that. I'm resting up now anyway and just trying to keep positive and keep my fX! So hard being in a foreign country though!!


----------



## sarahuk

Hann12 said:


> Thank you all, hopefully you are right. I google it and read that before 7 weeks brown blood can still be left over implantation getting rid before the mucuous plug forms at 7 weeks. I hope it's just that. I'm resting up now anyway and just trying to keep positive and keep my fX! So hard being in a foreign country though!!

I think because weve always in the past assumed that any blood means af is coming, it becomes a hard habit to break. I remember the first time I went to the EPU with bleeding (blood red and fairly much of it) with my first bfp, they told me that its a whole lot more common than we realise. They told me that atleast 60% of pregnancies will present with some degree of bleeding, and that most of the time it sjust one of those things that our bodies are doing that dont impact the pregnancy.

They say that brown blood is old blood, and the fact that youre also not cramping I would say probably indicates to it being leftover implantation bleeding. Also, the baby is still burrowing its connections which can also irritate the uterus and cause a bit of bleeding.

I think it will all be fine hun. I know first hand how Its incredibly worrying when you see any blood of any sort, but what youve described sounds like implantation bleed to me :) :hugs: xx


----------



## Hann12

sarahuk said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all, hopefully you are right. I google it and read that before 7 weeks brown blood can still be left over implantation getting rid before the mucuous plug forms at 7 weeks. I hope it's just that. I'm resting up now anyway and just trying to keep positive and keep my fX! So hard being in a foreign country though!!
> 
> I think because weve always in the past assumed that any blood means af is coming, it becomes a hard habit to break. I remember the first time I went to the EPU with bleeding (blood red and fairly much of it) with my first bfp, they told me that its a whole lot more common than we realise. They told me that atleast 60% of pregnancies will present with some degree of bleeding, and that most of the time it sjust one of those things that our bodies are doing that dont impact the pregnancy.
> 
> They say that brown blood is old blood, and the fact that youre also not cramping I would say probably indicates to it being leftover implantation bleeding. Also, the baby is still burrowing its connections which can also irritate the uterus and cause a bit of bleeding.
> 
> I think it will all be fine hun. I know first hand how Its incredibly worrying when you see any blood of any sort, but what youve described sounds like implantation bleed to me :) :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Thank you so much - I nearly cried reading this because it's given me a bit of relief that it could be okay. I know that there is nothing I can do and just need to put it out of my mind until the scan on sat. It can't come soon enough for me now!! Hope you are right and it's going to be fine. 
Thank you all for your lovely words and support its really helping xx


----------



## Laubull

Hann I have everything crossed for your scan on Saturday 

Lpjkp it sounds like you are very organised! I hope you get to see your bean this Saturday!

AFM, well after a very low temperature yesterday I was panicing thinking everything was going wrong again. But this morning I took my temperature for the last time and it was the highest it's been all cycle, yesterday must have been a blip. Just in case I took a FRER too and it came back with a line straight away, darker and thicker than the control line, whoop! I was also greeted this morning with the feeling like I'd been run over so I hope it's a good sign and all will be ok.

Good luck to all!

x


----------



## sarahuk

Hann...soon we will all be ooo and awwwwwing at your lovely scan piccie :) :hugs:

Lau...step away from the thermometer hehe :D It will only cause you uncessary stress and worry. Temps even in pregnancy do fluctuate, its just one of those things. Youre preggo lady! Id defo retire the thermometer :) xx


----------



## Laubull

Thank you Sarah! x


----------



## TonyaG

Hey ladies,
Unfortunately my time in the group is over. The doctor has confirmed that I only have an empty sac, now I left to decide if I should have a D&C or wait for things to happen naturally.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

TonyaG said:


> Hey ladies,
> Unfortunately my time in the group is over. The doctor has confirmed that I only have an empty sac, now I left to decide if I should have a D&C or wait for things to happen naturally.

So sorry to hear that Tonya :( :hugs: xx


----------



## Courtney917

TonyaG said:


> Hey ladies,
> Unfortunately my time in the group is over. The doctor has confirmed that I only have an empty sac, now I left to decide if I should have a D&C or wait for things to happen naturally.

Aww I am so sorry :cry:


----------



## Laubull

Sorry Tonya :-( Big hugs xxx


----------



## lpjkp

TonyaG said:


> Hey ladies,
> Unfortunately my time in the group is over. The doctor has confirmed that I only have an empty sac, now I left to decide if I should have a D&C or wait for things to happen naturally.

I'm so sorry to hear that Tonya :hugs: There are no words that I could say to attempt to make you feel any better, thinking of you in your difficult time x


----------



## sarahuk

TonyaG said:


> Hey ladies,
> Unfortunately my time in the group is over. The doctor has confirmed that I only have an empty sac, now I left to decide if I should have a D&C or wait for things to happen naturally.

Tonya :( :hugs: I am so incredibly sorry to hear this. I hope that together you and your OH find the strength to make it through. My thoughts go out to you

xx


----------



## maybesoon

Hann, I know it's hard, but try to stay calm. I know how scared you must be. Keep those feet elevated & rest. Keeping my fingers crossed everything is fine with you & little bean....

I had the same as you are describing when I was 5 weeks. I went to the local hospital & they did a scan & all was ok. They told me that it's pretty normal for lots of ladies to spot like that due to all the extra blood in the cervix. If you aren't cramping it's a good thing. :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

TonyaG said:


> Hey ladies,
> Unfortunately my time in the group is over. The doctor has confirmed that I only have an empty sac, now I left to decide if I should have a D&C or wait for things to happen naturally.

:hugs: So very sorry. You are in my thoughts & prayers. Take care of yourself.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Tonya I'm so very sorry :hugs: My thoughts are with you. 

I'm having an early scan on thursday since I've had a tiny bit of bleeding. I'm hoping so badly to see a little heart beating away. Very scared :cry:


----------



## TTCBean

Hey girls, haven't had any cramping like Saturday but have still been getting brown spotting. It's just when I go pee so I don't know what to think! Feeling pregnant still - bad nausea yesterday, sore bbs and hunger I cannot satisfy! Being hopeful :)


----------



## Ely27

Sorry Tonya :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Tonya I'm so sorry x


----------



## MightyMom

:hug::sad1::hugs::hugs::hugs: TonyaG. I hope you can find peace with what happened. Don't lose hope for the future, you are worthy and deserving of good things!


----------



## jtink28

i don't know how to crop the picture, sorry!

first ultrasound today - little bean's heartbeat was great. amazing to see that little flicker. this is starting to feel real! aghhh!!!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20120918120113640.pdf
File size: 244.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful Jtink :cloud9: x


----------



## Sass827

J- love it! So cute. Are those little limbs? Does it say Crl or grl? At first look, I thought it said grl, and I was like, omg! How do they already know it's a girl?! I think this pregnancy is really makin me stupid.


----------



## Lady H

Hann everything crossed for you xx

Tonya so so sorry xx


----------



## jtink28

i have no idea why is says crl? something with the way the computer works, i guess.
i think they might be little limbs. so crazy!!! it was amazing to see that flicker of a heartbeat. insane how good technology is nowadays!!


----------



## TonyaG

Thank you for all he well wishes, good luck to all of you


----------



## Sass827

Makes me even more anxious for my appt tomorrow. I want a scan so bad, or at least just to hear the heartbeat. I really hope the nurse was wrong and the doctor will give me some reassurance.


----------



## jtink28

TonyaG said:


> Thank you for all he well wishes, good luck to all of you

tonya, i'm so, so sorry love. :hugs:


----------



## bobbles86

TonyaG said:


> Hey ladies,
> Unfortunately my time in the group is over. The doctor has confirmed that I only have an empty sac, now I left to decide if I should have a D&C or wait for things to happen naturally.

I am so sorry for your loss. thinking of you and your family at this sad time and wishing you all the best for the future :hugs:

kate xxx


----------



## pinktiara

Sorry for your loss tonya I still have yet to see a dr I go on thursday thank goodness than ill get bloodwork done and have to wait till next week on the results. I dont know why im so paranoid with this baby I wasnt this bad with my first lol


----------



## Hann12

Tonya I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## poppy13

jtink28 said:


> i have no idea why is says crl? something with the way the computer works, i guess.
> i think they might be little limbs. so crazy!!! it was amazing to see that flicker of a heartbeat. insane how good technology is nowadays!!

Does the crl mean crown to rump length? Thats how they measure our little ones xx


----------



## jtink28

poppy13 said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> i have no idea why is says crl? something with the way the computer works, i guess.
> i think they might be little limbs. so crazy!!! it was amazing to see that flicker of a heartbeat. insane how good technology is nowadays!!
> 
> Does the crl mean crown to rump length? Thats how they measure our little ones xxClick to expand...


look how smart you are!!! :) now that you say it, that's probably exactly what it is!!:dohh:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww tonya im soooo sorry hunnie :( x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Jtink - CRL means Crown to rump length basically means from the top of the head to the bottom of the toes!..

Once baby gets bigger, like say at your 12 week scan for instance, there do alot more measurements! for limbs, belly, head etc... so you may see FL (femur length) HC (head circumference) AC (abdominal circumference) also again CRL there check them all just to make sure everything is measuring as it should x


----------



## poppy13

Hi ladies I've seen that a few of us are having some scary times with spotting/bleeding so thought I'd share my story over the last week. I had some bright red fairly heavy bleeding which (tmi) was dripping into the toilet and got checked out at hospital. They discovered a cervical polyp which is very common in early pregnancy due to higher estrogen levels and having more veins down there. Its like a finger shaped blood blister which is very easily agitated, even by walking, so no wonder I bled heavily! Bottom line try not to panic but I do know its easier said than done!
Hope it helps some of you a little.xx


----------



## maybesoon

poppy13 said:


> Hi ladies I've seen that a few of us are having some scary times with spotting/bleeding so thought I'd share my story over the last week. I had some bright red fairly heavy bleeding which (tmi) was dripping into the toilet and got checked out at hospital. They discovered a cervical polyp which is very common in early pregnancy due to higher estrogen levels and having more veins down there. Its like a finger shaped blood blister which is very easily agitated, even by walking, so no wonder I bled heavily! Bottom line try not to panic but I do know its easier said than done!
> Hope it helps some of you a little.xx

Glad everything is ok with your little bean!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Poppy I appreciate you sharing your story


----------



## MightyMom

jtink: CRL = crown rump length Your little bub's is 0.93cm. The scan also shows bubs measuring at 7weeks 0 days (which is based on the 0.93cm CRL). It's in the bottom right corner. Dating scans are the most accurate between 7-10 weeks because all babies generally form the same up until that time. :) Your doctor/sonographer didn't go over any of that with you?


----------



## jtink28

MightyMom said:


> jtink: CRL = crown rump length Your little bub's is 0.93cm. The scan also shows bubs measuring at 7weeks 0 days (which is based on the 0.93cm CRL). It's in the bottom right corner. Dating scans are the most accurate between 7-10 weeks because all babies generally form the same up until that time. :) Your doctor/sonographer didn't go over any of that with you?

i'm sure they did, but i also had a 3 hour appointment in which the doctor, nurses, my DH and i all went over my medical history. (i am high risk - i have crohn's disease, and i'm taking immunosuppressant drugs)
the whole appointment was a blur. i have all the info written down, but haven't looked over it yet, as i'm at work. 
thanks for the info, ladies.


----------



## sarahuk

jtink28 said:


> i don't know how to crop the picture, sorry!
> 
> first ultrasound today - little bean's heartbeat was great. amazing to see that little flicker. this is starting to feel real! aghhh!!!:cloud9:

EEK how cute!! Congrats hun!

Im having my second scan tomorrow at 7+2 aswell..hope I see as clear as that! x


----------



## Laubull

Jtink, yea to a lovely scan! X


----------



## StefanieC

i have my first scan at 7+5 so i hope i get to see my bean as clear as yours!


----------



## jtink28

thank you so much ladies!!! 
it was so great to see the little bean. so, so amazing.
i kept saying to DH, "there IS a baby in there!!" the ultrasound tech kept laughing at that.

wonderful day.:cloud9:


----------



## MightyMom

How fun!! Wow, a 3 hour appointment. What a marathon! But you remember the most important part, which is seeing your little bean. Or should I say BLUEBERRY? :)


----------



## jtink28

MightyMom said:


> How fun!! Wow, a 3 hour appointment. What a marathon! But you remember the most important part, which is seeing your little bean. Or should I say BLUEBERRY? :)

believe me, i tried not to zone out!! good thing i got the ultrasound first, otherwise i would have been SO impatient!!! :)


----------



## babyface15

hi everyone, I got my hcg levels back today from 5+0 and they seem high to me, well over 11000! did any of you have hcg testing done around then? i'm kinda freaking out a bit about multiples


----------



## MightyMom

I don't have any numbers to compare with pregnancies that made it past the first trimester, so I'm no help. Could you be farther along than you think?


----------



## babyface15

thanks hun! I think I had early implantation BC I started spotting at 6 dpo do that might have something to do with it. I could be off by a day but no more than that!


----------



## poppy13

My hcg was 68000 at 7weeks 0.days. We go a week tomorrow to find out if its twins!!


----------



## pinktiara

Is there some sort of number it would be if it were twins? I am hoping for just one since we already have one but twins would also be amazing lol I'm not picky I love kids.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*Babyface* just found this hunnie:

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml


So maybies your further ahead, if not could be multiples??? Or justa singleton as i guess these are just guideline figures...


----------



## babyface15

thanks so much babee xxx
looks like I'm off the charts lol I am hoping it's just the earlier implantation as having a few extra days could cause the increase! although I guess I'll have to take whatever I get :)


----------



## babyface15

good luck poppy!! how do you feel about twins?


----------



## Courtney917

babyface15 said:


> hi everyone, I got my hcg levels back today from 5+0 and they seem high to me, well over 11000! did any of you have hcg testing done around then? i'm kinda freaking out a bit about multiples

That's great Babyface!!! Mine at 5 weeks was 10,800 :). There's only one little bean in there but the levels were higher then average so I thought the same!!


----------



## babyface15

Thanks so much for sharing!!!:hugs:


----------



## Benim

My due date is May 15 :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello and welcome hunnie :) ill add you to the front page x


----------



## pinktiara

im certainly not dying to get blood work haha but im dying to know that everything is looking good


----------



## Sass827

Getting my blood work tomorrow. I'm nervous. I heard it's a ton of blood. Ugh!


----------



## Courtney917

Good luck to all the ladies getting blood work done tomorrow!! It is a lot of blood but once needle goes in you won't even realize it :). I am super nervous as I have another scan tomorrow. I can't help but think the worst and its driving me crazy!!!! Ugh, I wish so much that I could relax but I can't :(. Anyone else feel super nervous before a scan??? Or am I the only pessimistic crazy one lol.


----------



## Sass827

I wish I could get a scan tomorrow! Stinky American doctors and their stinginess with ultrasounds!


----------



## pinktiara

Oh I have been through it before with my first and really after the first time you get over it haha my first time I fainted it was brutal but really once you become a human pin cushion it is what it is lol


----------



## poppy13

Very nervous about twins! At the last scan they might have seen 2 heartbeats but she wasnt confident which is why we're going back again.


----------



## pinktiara

I had what they call vanishing twin with my son only reason I knew was from an early scan at 8 weeks otherwise would never have known craziest thing. I am hoping for just one this time lol but whatever happens happens


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Good luck to all the ladies having bloods done today/tomorrow depending on where u are in the world lol! And also to the ladies who are having U/S! Cant wait to see them little beans xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Courtney917 said:


> Good luck to all the ladies getting blood work done tomorrow!! It is a lot of blood but once needle goes in you won't even realize it :). I am super nervous as I have another scan tomorrow. I can't help but think the worst and its driving me crazy!!!! Ugh, I wish so much that I could relax but I can't :(. Anyone else feel super nervous before a scan??? Or am I the only pessimistic crazy one lol.

Awww goodluck with your scan Hunnie! :)

You should of seen the state of me before i had my scan, I was an absolute mess!, I seen the lady at the EPAU unit before and after my scan and she tried her best to try and calm me down.. she didnt succeed lol... then when i got to the scanning department i had to wait 30 mins as there were behind.. so because i sat and sat, well my mind worked over time so i was like, right if they say baby has died or there isnt one, then ill get home remove all me tickers and just necver bother trying again... but then i would think oh please dont let that be, please let everything be ok and as soon as i thought of that, i quickly changed to dont be silly, youve probs miscarried already!!!

While i was waiting there, there was huge family sitting there were all joking etc... and her and her boyfriend went into the scan, when there came back out again there faces were a picture... he summoned his mother outside and she sat down and was talking to another family member saying im not 12 weeks im only 10weeks... I honestly felt like slapping them both!... then i was called in, i was shaking! normally im quite a relaxed person, but my god it was just awful, i felt like i was gonna be sick, my hands were sweating, my stomach was in knots and my heart i could feel like it was jumping out of my chest...

I think my whole fear of scans now is the fact that just this year alone ive had about 10, and out of those 10 ive never gotten a good result :cry: 

So i guess its normal lol x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG woohooooo im 8 Weeks :) :happydance:

Ive gotten further than my last miscarriage :D


----------



## bobbles86

good luck to everyone having scans and bloodwork today

lots of people with possible multiples in here... so exciting! :happydance:

kate xx


----------



## bobbles86

I'm an appleseed :happydance:

xx


----------



## bobbles86

Babee_Bugs said:


> OMG woohooooo im 8 Weeks :) :happydance:
> 
> Ive gotten further than my last miscarriage :D

thats brilliant babee
got everything crossed that this baby is gonna stick with you :yipee:

kate xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ladies just to let you know ive managed to fix my post so if u want to be added to the may mummies fb group there is a link to my fb send me a msg and i shall add u in x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

your preggo journal link is linking back to this page group hunnie... wasnt sure if you knew???

when you want to make a clickable link... click on the button that looks like a little world with what looks like a number 8 on its side (im guessing its a link symbol lol) then copy your Url into that box... you can delete the repeated text and put for instance my Journal... hope this helps x


----------



## Caliope

How is everyone doing? 
Sorry for the lost babies. Big hugs.
I hope everybody starts having good news soon and see their babies so worries are less and less. I am not worrying. I figured out that babies deserve our best thoughts and if anything can go wrong it will - Murphy's law. 
Think positive everyone! If something happens, then you worry and cry then. Until then, no point. Sending you all good juju! :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I love your thinking caliope :flower: i am trying my best to stay positive from now on but it's hard sometimes x


----------



## Starry Night

Hello, may I join? :flower:

Just got my bfp this morning but I'm pretty sure AF was due last Thursday which would make me 4+6 weeks. I should be due May 24th.

A little nervous as my first pregnancy ended in m/c at 12+3 weeks and I had loads of complications with DS' pregnancy along with miscarrying his twin at 9 weeks. Was on bed rest for the first 6 months. But so far so good. I had started bleeding with DS at this point already.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hi starry and welcome. So sorry for your loss :hugs: fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

So excited to see you over here starry :D! Congrats again xx


----------



## BabyMay

Eight weeks today! I am scared bc I have basically no symptoms. Anyone else in same spot?

Good luck today to everyone w tests and scans


----------



## sarahuk

Just got back from my scan :) HAppy happy! Baby is on track and we saw the heartbeat! So in love with my baby already...what an amazing experience! :cloud9: x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's great Sarah :cloud9: x


----------



## jtink28

BabyMay said:


> Eight weeks today! I am scared bc I have basically no symptoms. Anyone else in same spot?
> 
> Good luck today to everyone w tests and scans

don't worry about no symptoms. i was terrified until my scan yesterday because my only symptom was sore breasts. no nausea, nothing. my doctor told me it's 100% normal to not have morning sickness - that 70% of women have sickness, so there are 30% of women who never do!
i saw my little bean's heart beating away...so don't worry :)


----------



## bobbles86

sarahuk said:


> Just got back from my scan :) HAppy happy! Baby is on track and we saw the heartbeat! So in love with my baby already...what an amazing experience! :cloud9: x

fab news hun! 

xx


----------



## bobbles86

BabyMay said:


> Eight weeks today! I am scared bc I have basically no symptoms. Anyone else in same spot?
> 
> Good luck today to everyone w tests and scans

I never had any symptoms with any of my 3 boys

this time I'm very nauseous all day. So I wouldn't worry about symptoms or lack of. 

kate x


----------



## bobbles86

Starry Night said:


> Hello, may I join? :flower:
> 
> Just got my bfp this morning but I'm pretty sure AF was due last Thursday which would make me 4+6 weeks. I should be due May 24th.
> 
> A little nervous as my first pregnancy ended in m/c at 12+3 weeks and I had loads of complications with DS' pregnancy along with miscarrying his twin at 9 weeks. Was on bed rest for the first 6 months. But so far so good. I had started bleeding with DS at this point already.

Hi Starry we have very close dates :) 

welcome to the group
xx


----------



## Courtney917

sarahuk said:


> Just got back from my scan :) HAppy happy! Baby is on track and we saw the heartbeat! So in love with my baby already...what an amazing experience! :cloud9: x


That's great news Sara!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Sara, congrats on the good scan!

I'm just about at the 5 week mark so not too many symptoms for me yet but I am noticing a flux in my appetite. Sometimes I'm STARVING and other times the thought of food makes me go "blech". Starting to get some aversions. I have this really yummy wild honey that is naturally flavoured with blueberry (the hives were located in a blueberry patch so the bees only collected blueberry pollen) and it's soooo good but today I just could not eat it.

Right now my main symptom is cramps. Some are pretty bad but it's technically my 3rd pregnancy so I'm told they'll be worse. I've had them since a week before AF was due so I'm trying my darndest not to worry about them.

I'm just hoping I don't get nausea any worse than I already do. In 3 weeks I'm flying out alone with DS to visit my parents. The thought of being in the air for 3 hours alone with the toddler and feeling the need to harf just has me in a tizzy. DH can't come because he's out of vacation days at work.


----------



## bobbles86

Starry Night said:


> Sara, congrats on the good scan!
> 
> I'm just about at the 5 week mark so not too many symptoms for me yet but I am noticing a flux in my appetite. Sometimes I'm STARVING and other times the thought of food makes me go "blech". Starting to get some aversions. I have this really yummy wild honey that is naturally flavoured with blueberry (the hives were located in a blueberry patch so the bees only collected blueberry pollen) and it's soooo good but today I just could not eat it.
> 
> Right now my main symptom is cramps. Some are pretty bad but it's technically my 3rd pregnancy so I'm told they'll be worse. I've had them since a week before AF was due so I'm trying my darndest not to worry about them.
> 
> I'm just hoping I don't get nausea any worse than I already do. In 3 weeks I'm flying out alone with DS to visit my parents. The thought of being in the air for 3 hours alone with the toddler and feeling the need to harf just has me in a tizzy. DH can't come because he's out of vacation days at work.

my cramps have been really bad too I was quite worried at one point. Do they get worse with each pregnancy then? I din't know that.. this is my 4th

kate xx


----------



## Starry Night

I've heard that they can. I was talking to my mom this morning and she said she got them really bad with my younger siblings. Also, that's what the nurse at my Obyn's office said with my pregnancy with DS. He was technically my second pregnancy and I had had some AWFUL braxton hicks quite early on.


----------



## jtink28

i know many of you women have already had children, but for those of you who are pregnant with your first....

have any of you stopped what you were doing, and thought, "i am PREGNANT." haha, i cannot seem to get it through my head, even after seeing the little heartbeat, and seeing the two pink lines. it doesn't seem real. i mean, there is a baby. inside of me. too crazy.

ha. this pregnancy must have really made me a little goofy:blush:


----------



## StefanieC

yes i know just how you feel (apart from the scan as i haven't had mine yet), its crazy that a person is growing inside me!


----------



## pinktiara

Even having one already it's still the same feeling lol i still took a million tests and will worry like crazy until I get my blood work back next week.


----------



## maybesoon

sarahuk said:


> Just got back from my scan :) HAppy happy! Baby is on track and we saw the heartbeat! So in love with my baby already...what an amazing experience! :cloud9: x

WOOOHOOOO! Congrats! It's amazing huh!!!!


----------



## Babies123

Congrats to those with good scans/heartbeats!!! exciting stuff 
Jtink - this is my first and it still hasnt sunk in yet that there is a baby growing inside me!!! its unbelieveable!! Its crazy to think in May we will all have happy little babies to take care of...our lives are about to change forever


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Still bleeding :/ getting really scared now. Can't wait til tomorrow & we can get this scan over with & find out.


----------



## sarahuk

jtink28 said:


> i know many of you women have already had children, but for those of you who are pregnant with your first....
> 
> have any of you stopped what you were doing, and thought, "i am PREGNANT." haha, i cannot seem to get it through my head, even after seeing the little heartbeat, and seeing the two pink lines. it doesn't seem real. i mean, there is a baby. inside of me. too crazy.
> 
> ha. this pregnancy must have really made me a little goofy:blush:

Thanks ladies for all the comments!

Jt...Im exactly the same! This was my second scan today and it still feels sooo surreal. I just cant get my head around the fact that there is a heart beating inside me right now!

Its total :cloud9: tho isnt it :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Karlee hope it all goes well tomorrow, will keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## Starry Night

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Still bleeding :/ getting really scared now. Can't wait til tomorrow & we can get this scan over with & find out.

:hugs: I know it's scary but there is still a good chance your baby is OK. I bled the first 14 weeks with DS. Good luck with your scan tomorrow.


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> OMG woohooooo im 8 Weeks :) :happydance:
> 
> Ive gotten further than my last miscarriage :D

Congrats! x


----------



## julesjules100

BabyMay said:


> Eight weeks today! I am scared bc I have basically no symptoms. Anyone else in same spot?
> 
> Good luck today to everyone w tests and scans

Yup... Apart from cramping/back ache I don't have a sniff of nausea or particularly sore boobs. Also 8 weeks tomorrow. I think we should see it as being very lucky!! x


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Just got back from my scan :) HAppy happy! Baby is on track and we saw the heartbeat! So in love with my baby already...what an amazing experience! :cloud9: x

That's great Sarah!! So pleased to read that. xx


----------



## Hann12

Yay Sarah - so glad the scan went well! That's great news! 

Hi Starry - fab to see a fellow beach bump in here! 

Three days until my scan, no more brown cm today only yellow. fx that's all over but not out of the woods yet until I get the scan. I am just relaxing loads though and sickness has hit me big time!


----------



## bobbles86

Brokenforever - good luck with your scan tomorrow, I hope you hear good news

kate xxx


----------



## julesjules100

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Still bleeding :/ getting really scared now. Can't wait til tomorrow & we can get this scan over with & find out.

Fingers crossed for the scan tomorrow. Try not to worry too much if you can; lots of women get bleeding throughout xx


----------



## maybesoon

julesjules100 said:


> Fingers crossed for the scan tomorrow. Try not to worry too much if you can; lots of women get bleeding throughout xx

I'm still spotting off & on... But so far my little bean is just fine. It's that darn extra blood in my cervix!!!


----------



## Sass827

Doctors visit was a Mixed bag. The doc was in delivery so we only saw a nurse. She said my uterus feels as it should and my cervix is closed. DH was awesome. He kept asking for a scan or just the heartbeat. She claimed neither was possible. HE asked about twins, she claimed it was too early to tell. He begged so she's letting us come back in 2 weeks for the heartbeat. She said it would probably still be too early to tell if it's two babies, but at least we an try to hear something. They did say if we didn't want the tests for genetic abnormalities, our first scan would be between 16-20 weeks. We opted for the genetic tests. It's so odd. This hospital is rated #5 in the USA for obgyn services. How do they say we can't hear or see anything when I know I an from seeing all of yours?! Crazy!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*Starry Night* - congrats hunnie... ill add you to the front page :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sass thats mad!!!... i was 7weeks and 1day and i got a lovely clear scan and you could see the heartbeat flicking away on teh screen, the sonographer pointed it out for me (not that she needed too! lol) I didnt get to hear it, but i saw it so im not bothered, any one of those did me just fine...

But i know there has been ladies to get scans at like 6 weeks and a heartbeat has been seen!!!, so she obviously hasnt a clue...

Can you not re schedule and see your doctor? he/she may have abit more know how on how these things work.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well ive had an interesting day/night lol

I got my angel sounds fetal heart rate doppler back today from my partners niece... so i was very eager to whip it out and have a go... well there was the most tiniest amount of gel and my bladder was empty, so needless to say i didnt pick anything up apart from my own heartbeat lol

Anyways tried again tonight, my bladder was bursting at seams lol and i found some johnsons baby oil gel so with lots of that on, i think i may of found bubbas heartbeat? im not 100% because it sounded more like a whoosh whoosh, rather than like a galloping that my sons had... i kept finding mine lots but this one spot sounded alot faster and alot different.. .so could it be??? I suppose its too early, but i was excited haha


----------



## MightyMom

The whooshing sounds right BB. I remember DD's hearbeat sounded like whooshing because I had an anterior placenta.


----------



## Courtney917

Glad everyone is doing well!! Babee thats great that you may have been able to pick up on the heartbeat!!!

Sass that's ridiculous!! I saw my baby's heartbeat at 5.6 weeks!!! You can certainly see twins as well! What hospital are you going to???? That's insane!

Good news for me today!!!! Saw my baby's heartbeat and its' 179!!!!! So much for them telling me that the previous one was low at 110 at 5.6 weeks!!! Im seeing a new doctor and told him that and he thought it was ridiculous as 110 is normal for where I was previously!!!! Well, I am sooo happy! Baby was moving around and everything during the scan...so amazing!


----------



## julesjules100

Sass827 said:


> Doctors visit was a Mixed bag. The doc was in delivery so we only saw a nurse. She said my uterus feels as it should and my cervix is closed. DH was awesome. He kept asking for a scan or just the heartbeat. She claimed neither was possible. HE asked about twins, she claimed it was too early to tell. He begged so she's letting us come back in 2 weeks for the heartbeat. She said it would probably still be too early to tell if it's two babies, but at least we an try to hear something. They did say if we didn't want the tests for genetic abnormalities, our first scan would be between 16-20 weeks. We opted for the genetic tests. It's so odd. This hospital is rated #5 in the USA for obgyn services. How do they say we can't hear or see anything when I know I an from seeing all of yours?! Crazy!

That's crazy! Was it a transvaginal scan they were doing? X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

oh yehhhh courtney thats great!!! :)

silly doctor/nurse telling you before it was too low!, if one thing ive learnt through pregnancy and babies, even when its your first, you do know best!!! if you ever think the doctor is wrong, say so... 

So glad you got a better doctor who has been able to put your mind at rest :) :happydance:


Im not sure if the woosh woosh is babys heartbeat or placenta??? hmmmm i think i may be able to tell a few more weeks down the line we shall see :)


----------



## lunallena

Hi Ladies, can I join the party :happydance: I am due May 23 2012


----------



## Starry Night

110 at 5 weeks sounds terrific. I had a scan at 5 weeks with DS and they were only able to find a gestational sac -- no fetal pole even. Glad you found a doctor you feel more confident about.

Sass -- sounds like that nurse just didn't want to be bothered with helping you. If it's not their policy to give early scans she should have just said that rather than giving you the run around.

I do have to say that early scans don't always catch twins. I had loads of early scans due to bleeding and each report said that it was a single pregnancy. So at 9 weeks when I had globs of bleeding and held a tiny baby in my hand I thought it was all over. The next day at the ultrasound to make sure everything was gone they found another baby....my son!


----------



## Sass827

They are letting me come back in two weeks to do the heart beat. I'll be 9 weeks along. They didn't do any type of scan today as this is my first, so I haven't had a past miscarriage or anything. I'm just so happy I had DH there. If it weren't for him nagging at the nurse, I'm sure they wouldn't have me back until 11 or 12 weeks.


----------



## Starry Night

That's good that you won't have to wait so long and that you will get some early reassurance.


----------



## Hann12

It's official I am seriously sick again. Went to bed puking, woke up in the night to puke, woke up in the morning to puke and now I'm lying here trying not to throw up again! Think I'll need to get medication again! 
Last full day of our holiday as we fly back tomorrow afternoon. Scan in 2 days....


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww Hann hunnie :hugs: ive never threw up sick whilst pregnant before, but i was throwing up 24/7 for a week when i had a bleed on my brain and it was Awful!!!! i do feel your pain chick... try and get to the doctor ASAP, maybes getting the meds earlier may stop it from getting any worse :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*lunallena* - Hello and welcome hunnie :) ill add you to the front page


----------



## sarahuk

Hann12 said:


> Yay Sarah - so glad the scan went well! That's great news!
> 
> Hi Starry - fab to see a fellow beach bump in here!
> 
> Three days until my scan, no more brown cm today only yellow. fx that's all over but not out of the woods yet until I get the scan. I am just relaxing loads though and sickness has hit me big time!

YAY for the end of the brown! Mind you, add to the mix the sickness and Id say you have nothing to worry about! Your scan is almost here and youll be able to put all this stress and worry out of your mind! x


----------



## sarahuk

Sass827 said:


> Doctors visit was a Mixed bag. The doc was in delivery so we only saw a nurse. She said my uterus feels as it should and my cervix is closed. DH was awesome. He kept asking for a scan or just the heartbeat. She claimed neither was possible. HE asked about twins, she claimed it was too early to tell. He begged so she's letting us come back in 2 weeks for the heartbeat. She said it would probably still be too early to tell if it's two babies, but at least we an try to hear something. They did say if we didn't want the tests for genetic abnormalities, our first scan would be between 16-20 weeks. We opted for the genetic tests. It's so odd. This hospital is rated #5 in the USA for obgyn services. How do they say we can't hear or see anything when I know I an from seeing all of yours?! Crazy!

Wow...thats awful that they said that! Im one day behind you and I saw the little baby laying there with his heart going. How can they say you wont see anything?!

Yes ok..they cant see anything on an external u/s at hat point but im fairly sure they would have an internal scanner too. :( x


----------



## Caliope

Hi everyone! 
Sending hugs to everyone. About puking, i puked all day with my DD. I had lost weight and was crying all day. The doctor had to give me some days off for me to calm myself. Hang in there Hann. You will be ok very soon.

DH works away and he will only be here for 20week scan. By that time we will be able to see if it is a girl or a boy. But i am so impatient... lol He said it would be fun to figure out together but I was like... Really? I am so curious! lol These are going to be long weekssss..... I see baby clothes and I am resisting to get any before we know what we are having! Well, there are some sexing fetal assessments you cna do at 8 weeks and he said "ok, if you really want to".. But then I felt a bit guilty and tried to gather lots of patience for waiting! lol 

Anyway, sending good juju all of you beautiful pregnant ladies!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

see when i had my scan i was 7weeks and 1day and i only had a belly scan done and there could quite clearly see baby, heartbeat, there said baby was upside down, showed me the head, belly and legs/feet.... also pointed out the yolk sac...

But saying that... when i was pregnant with my first and second baby my first scan was at 12 weeks, thats the sort of routine thing of it.

I miscarried august 2011, but when i got pregnant in the following february, i still had to wait till i was 12weeks and 4days to have any sort of scan, because thats just the protocol.... I miscarried that pregnancy, fell pregnant again and had complications right from the beginning also miscarried that baby...

So this pregnancy my midwife wanted to send me for a early reassurance scan due to the amount of miscarriages. But if i hadnt of had those MC's then i wouldnt of gotten a scan till i was 12 weeks again :/

If your concerned though, maybes booked a private scan, there not cheap, but theres no price for reassurance :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

oooo Caliope what you mea featal sexing assessments??? im intriqued lol


----------



## Hopeful H

Hi ladies, hope you're all ok. I'm really suffering wih sickness - I feel sick all day every day, started being sick in the mornings and feeling like I'm going to be at about 6pm, my tummy feels full, feel like I've got constant stitch, getting really bad headaches. Going to the doctors tomorrow and hoping they can give me something. Fingers crossed I'll get a woman because if one more man says to me 'oh it'll pass', I'll kill them!

Never realised I'd feel this bad. I can barely do any work if I make it at all, can't concentrate on anything...starting to resent being pregnant and it took us so long to get here I hate that :-(


----------



## Hann12

Hopeful H said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're all ok. I'm really suffering wih sickness - I feel sick all day every day, started being sick in the mornings and feeling like I'm going to be at about 6pm, my tummy feels full, feel like I've got constant stitch, getting really bad headaches. Going to the doctors tomorrow and hoping they can give me something. Fingers crossed I'll get a woman because if one more man says to me 'oh it'll pass', I'll kill them!
> 
> Never realised I'd feel this bad. I can barely do any work if I make it at all, can't concentrate on anything...starting to resent being pregnant and it took us so long to get here I hate that :-(

You'll definitely be given tablets to help, I will warn you though they are not a miracle cure, last time even with the tablets I was still terribly sick and nauseous. I hate to think how I would have been without them. Some are better than others though, maybe I just got given the rubbish cheap ones! I'm going back for more when I get back home from holiday. In general although you feel awful it's better to attempt to eat, I find carbs were best for me. My food aversions are just starting. My appetite is minimal so I'm forcing myself to eat. I find salted crisps are quite good to eat to stop sickness, or delay it anyway.


----------



## Hopeful H

Hann12 said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you're all ok. I'm really suffering wih sickness - I feel sick all day every day, started being sick in the mornings and feeling like I'm going to be at about 6pm, my tummy feels full, feel like I've got constant stitch, getting really bad headaches. Going to the doctors tomorrow and hoping they can give me something. Fingers crossed I'll get a woman because if one more man says to me 'oh it'll pass', I'll kill them!
> 
> Never realised I'd feel this bad. I can barely do any work if I make it at all, can't concentrate on anything...starting to resent being pregnant and it took us so long to get here I hate that :-(
> 
> You'll definitely be given tablets to help, I will warn you though they are not a miracle cure, last time even with the tablets I was still terribly sick and nauseous. I hate to think how I would have been without them. Some are better than others though, maybe I just got given the rubbish cheap ones! I'm going back for more when I get back home from holiday. In general although you feel awful it's better to attempt to eat, I find carbs were best for me. My food aversions are just starting. My appetite is minimal so I'm forcing myself to eat. I find salted crisps are quite good to eat to stop sickness, or delay it anyway.Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice! I'm trying to eat as much as I can, its drinking that I'm finding hard (prob why I'm getting headaches). Even looking at certain clothes in my wardrobe makes me sick - its ridiculous! We've started buying things for the baby (v. early but spreading the cost!) and I can't even look at them. Feel like I just can't carry on with it.


----------



## bobbles86

Hopeful H said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're all ok. I'm really suffering wih sickness - I feel sick all day every day, started being sick in the mornings and feeling like I'm going to be at about 6pm, my tummy feels full, feel like I've got constant stitch, getting really bad headaches. Going to the doctors tomorrow and hoping they can give me something. Fingers crossed I'll get a woman because if one more man says to me 'oh it'll pass', I'll kill them!
> 
> Never realised I'd feel this bad. I can barely do any work if I make it at all, can't concentrate on anything...starting to resent being pregnant and it took us so long to get here I hate that :-(

first of all :hugs:

secondly I am with you on this sickness thing... I am having all day nausea everyday, I haven't actually been sick yet but I know I'm gonna, i'm constantly gagging.

can I ask you when you first started being actually physically sick as opposed to just feeling sick? did you have just nausea for a while that progessed into full blown sickness?

this is my 4th child and i've never had sickness with any of the others so it's very odd to me.

kate x


----------



## Hann12

Kate - I was throwing up exactly at 5 weeks with my DD, with this one I started feeling sick at 5 weeks 2 days but only started throwing up at 5 weeks 5 days. You might not actually be sick, I know a lot of people that just get the nausea. Mind you that's pretty nasty!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hopeful H - im right there with you... since dot on 6 weeks ive felt very nauseated!!! its there as soon as i wake till i go to bed at night... nothing i do, eat or drink helps it go away.. its just constantly there!

What i find most weird is the fact ive got 2 sons! and i never once got it with them :/ its sooo strange how this pregnancy i feel sooo Poorly :(


----------



## Hopeful H

bobbles86 said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you're all ok. I'm really suffering wih sickness - I feel sick all day every day, started being sick in the mornings and feeling like I'm going to be at about 6pm, my tummy feels full, feel like I've got constant stitch, getting really bad headaches. Going to the doctors tomorrow and hoping they can give me something. Fingers crossed I'll get a woman because if one more man says to me 'oh it'll pass', I'll kill them!
> 
> Never realised I'd feel this bad. I can barely do any work if I make it at all, can't concentrate on anything...starting to resent being pregnant and it took us so long to get here I hate that :-(
> 
> first of all :hugs:
> 
> secondly I am with you on this sickness thing... I am having all day nausea everyday, I haven't actually been sick yet but I know I'm gonna, i'm constantly gagging.
> 
> can I ask you when you first started being actually physically sick as opposed to just feeling sick? did you have just nausea for a while that progessed into full blown sickness?
> 
> this is my 4th child and i've never had sickness with any of the others so it's very odd to me.
> 
> kate xClick to expand...

I was sick the day I found out at 4+5 then just felt sick on and off for a week. Had a couple more weeks of constantly feeling sick and then its blown up in the last week. Sick every day and feeling really ill in general x


----------



## Hopeful H

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hopeful H - im right there with you... since dot on 6 weeks ive felt very nauseated!!! its there as soon as i wake till i go to bed at night... nothing i do, eat or drink helps it go away.. its just constantly there!
> 
> What i find most weird is the fact ive got 2 sons! and i never once got it with them :/ its sooo strange how this pregnancy i feel sooo Poorly :(

Must be a girl then! I wouldn't mind being sick if I actually felt better afterwards but its just as bad :-(


----------



## Sass827

My sickness hit at 6 weeks as well. I'll feel bad, eat, feel sick, then feel better for 2-3 hours then the cycle repeats. I even drooled on myself this week. I'm just so full of salvia and gaggy. 
To add to the madness, I've been getting really stupid. Yesterday - Wednesday, I was talking to everyone for 2 hours telling them the next day was friday until DH called me on it. I'm just forgetting things and confusing stuff. Is this just going to get worse over the next 8 months?


----------



## jtink28

(knock on wood) i haven't been sick at all, no nausea either. my doctor told me that i might possibly not get any at all. fingers crossed that i'm lucky in that way, because i see you women suffering, and my best friend is suffering very badly. my heart goes out to you.
but i have had pregnancy brain BAD. unless i write a list, i will forget everything i need at the store. i am so forgetful and airheaded now, and i never was before!!!!!


----------



## JaysBaby

I'm due May 31st, 2013... I stoked!! 

Anyone having sickness yet? Every time I smell cigarettes I wanna be sick


----------



## Courtney917

The sickess does suck. I am sick from like 2-10. Making dinner is horrible bc nothing appeals to me. I hope you all feel better soon, from what I understand it subsides around 12 weeks. I too didn't have sickness like this with my previous two pregnancies!


----------



## Caliope

Hi Babee_Bugs
I mean a blood test to see the fetal sex. My husband is far more patient then me lol But ohh well, he can be convinced but I also dont like to push for things. I can wait, but I am so curioussssssssss already lol :)


----------



## Babies123

Ugh I know how you all feel - Ive been so nauseas i hate it so much! Im constantly so hungry but the thought of food makes me so sick. Ive been forcing muself to eat too...to the point where Im gagging as I eat. But I know I cant not eat anything!! I usually have an english muffin for breakfast and popcorn for a snack - those r the only 2 things right now that I can actually eat without feeling I might puke! Ive been drinking ginger ale too which helps for a little while. I just hope what I force myself to eat throughout the day is enough nutrition to keep the baby growing!! Ive been nervous about that.

I read somewhere that nausea/sickness can last until 14 weeks - i hope not bc Im only half way there &#128560;


----------



## Sass827

Caliope- is it your blood they test or the babies blood?


----------



## JaysBaby

This is my second child but it's a 5 year gap so I kinda forget wha it's like to be preggers


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*JaysBaby* hello and welcome hunnie ill add you to the front board...

Oooo didnt know you could get a blood test done to see if boy or girl, thats kinda cool :)

I just nearly threw up in my kitchen sink, with lots of pots in there :/ so glad i didnt hahaha, the oven is on and im starving, but the smell is knocking me onto the edge :/ Roll on 2nd tri where i hope we will all start to bloom :D

Ive got a funny feeling its a girl, baby is stealing all my beauty (greasy limp hair, skin looks urghhhh, spots everywhere!!!, burping and trotting like a gudden!!!, armpits smell, even though i go in the bath everynight and obviously use deodorant) God this time round when pregnant with the boys i was glowing!!! so many people commented Blurghhhhhhhhhh

Ive also got a 8 and 5 year gap, so being pregnant is very surreal, for all ive done it before, it all feels new again :) i just dont want it to end x


----------



## Starry Night

I have some nausea but it comes and goes and is very manageable when it's here. I'm a little afraid once I hit 6 weeks because that's when I got it with DS. I never threw up but I got very nauseas. I was already on bed rest at that point but if I had still been going to work I'm sure I would have been throwing up a lot.

Today I'm mostly just dizzy more than anything. Yesterday the tiredness has hit me big time. I'm so, so thankful that DS still sleeps for 2 hours in the afternoon. I need it!

Does anyone else get crotch pains? Mine is kind of hurting now in a full, achey way. It almost reminds me of my miscarriages so I'm feeling a little freaked but I'm not having actual cramps right now...not more than usual anyways.


----------



## pinktiara

Back from the dr first time visit shes sending me for an ultrasound next week because of my brown discharge. She didn't do an exam or blood work I guess were going to do it all after the ultrasound which is fine by me lol. She changed my date to may 12 sorry babee . She kept mentioning twins because last pregnancy I had such an easy pregnancy and this time i'm tired and crampy and nauseous not sure how that works but I was suppose to have twins with my son and had a vanishing twin so guess we shall see.

I didn't hear the baby's heart beat she said i'm only 6 weeks 5 days so it's not uncommon to not hear it which I know. Hopefully I see it next week to put my mind at easy.


----------



## pinktiara

Starry Night said:


> I have some nausea but it comes and goes and is very manageable when it's here. I'm a little afraid once I hit 6 weeks because that's when I got it with DS. I never threw up but I got very nauseas. I was already on bed rest at that point but if I had still been going to work I'm sure I would have been throwing up a lot.
> 
> Today I'm mostly just dizzy more than anything. Yesterday the tiredness has hit me big time. I'm so, so thankful that DS still sleeps for 2 hours in the afternoon. I need it!
> 
> Does anyone else get crotch pains? Mine is kind of hurting now in a full, achey way. It almost reminds me of my miscarriages so I'm feeling a little freaked but I'm not having actual cramps right now...not more than usual anyways.

I have the same thing nausea that comes and goes I never had it with my son so it's new to me :(. It's certainly nice to have a toddler that naps haha my son is 3 next month.


----------



## Starry Night

With DS my morning sickness was pretty much over by 10 weeks. There were a few weeks though where I lived off of Gold Fish crackers.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'd love for my MS to be over by 10 weeks. But even that means 3 more. 

I have a Dr appointment tomorrow to see if I can get anything for my 24/7 nausea. 

I'm feeling doubtful as I've not been vomiting but it's really hard to function. And I'm dreading it getting worse while I'm on holiday.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*pinktiara* glad you had some good news at the doctors... ill move your due date hunniex


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies. I just wanted to pop in and say "Hello" to everyone.

I miss being able to hang in this section! :rofl:
I'll probably keep stalking because there are a ton of you ladies that I follow like glue [you all know who you are!!! lol]

Sorry to hear of so much MS going around. I imagine that sucks :sick: I hope it clears up for everyone soon and everyone arrives woozy, but unharmed right into the second tri!

I'm doing my IUI tomorrow. Was scheduled for the 17th, but the follicles were too small. Hopefully tomorrow is a go and everything works out.

I was a little bummed that the IUI didn't happen sooner, I would have loved to jump right back into this thread with a later due date...I guess if it works out, I'll be trailing right behind all of you in June!

Good luck, and congratulations to everyone again!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oooh stucki. Huge good luck for tomorrow. :) Let us know how it goes. Xxxx


----------



## maybesoon

stuckinoki said:


> Hey ladies. I just wanted to pop in and say "Hello" to everyone.
> 
> I miss being able to hang in this section! :rofl:
> I'll probably keep stalking because there are a ton of you ladies that I follow like glue [you all know who you are!!! lol]
> 
> Sorry to hear of so much MS going around. I imagine that sucks :sick: I hope it clears up for everyone soon and everyone arrives woozy, but unharmed right into the second tri!
> 
> I'm doing my IUI tomorrow. Was scheduled for the 17th, but the follicles were too small. Hopefully tomorrow is a go and everything works out.
> 
> I was a little bummed that the IUI didn't happen sooner, I would have loved to jump right back into this thread with a later due date...I guess if it works out, I'll be trailing right behind all of you in June!
> 
> Good luck, and congratulations to everyone again!!!

Best of Luck tomorrow! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oooo goodluck for tomorrow hunnie i shall be deffo stalking!!.... :)


----------



## choccielover

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining in. Finally got my BFP on Monday :cloud9: and I'm approximately 5 weeks pregnant, this means I'm due around 22nd May 2013.

I'm suffering from cramps/stomach pains and also pains down below so I'm a bit nervous about it all. Didn't realise pains would start so soon. 

I'm certainly not glowing (according to my other half...thanks hun) lol. 

I called the surgery and asked to make an appointment. I don't know what I was expecting (balloons, streamers and a fanfare) but all I got was "you've got to come in and fill out a form and the MW will see you at 10 weeks". Is this right?

Any advice would be appreciated.

xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, stucki! Hope this is it for you and you get your June baby!

Welcome, choccie! I'm not from the UK so I'm not really of much help. I became pregnant with my DS in Ontario, Canada and there I had to go see my gp and get a referral to an OBYN. My pregnancy care was then taken over by him at 10 weeks.

But now I'm in Manitoba and from talking to others it seems their prenatal care is rather different. In general, you see your g.p. throughout your pregnancy and sometimes he/she will even deliver. Or, if you want to see an OBYN they don't take over the pregnancy until you're about 30 weeks if not later. Getting a family doctor is really hard in Canada and we didn't find ours until about a month ago so the timing is perfect. I haven't booked an appointment yet just because it's still so early and I won't be getting a referral for an OBYN any time soon. I'll probably make the appointment next week.

We have midwives here but I've heard that there is shortage and hard to come by as there is a government mandate for them to go to minority groups first. And since I'm white that means tough bananas. I would still want an OBYN to deliver but I wouldn't have minded a mid-wife taking care of everything else.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi choccie. 

Welcome and congrats. :)

I'm afraid it is all very underwhelming with GPs here. :(

I have my midwife appointment in 3 weeks and hopefully from there it'll pick up and be a bit more what we expect.


----------



## bobbles86

choccielover said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining in. Finally got my BFP on Monday :cloud9: and I'm approximately 5 weeks pregnant, this means I'm due around 22nd May 2013.
> 
> I'm suffering from cramps/stomach pains and also pains down below so I'm a bit nervous about it all. Didn't realise pains would start so soon.
> 
> I'm certainly not glowing (according to my other half...thanks hun) lol.
> 
> I called the surgery and asked to make an appointment. I don't know what I was expecting (balloons, streamers and a fanfare) but all I got was "you've got to come in and fill out a form and the MW will see you at 10 weeks". Is this right?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> xxxx

hi and welcome

we are due around the same time... I've worked out my dates to the 22nd too.

My surgery works in the same way, I think my first appointment is around 8 weeks, then i have a scan at around 13 weeks and again at 20 weeks. 

kate xx


----------



## Starry Night

If you have a normal pregnancy then prenatal care can seem kind of under-whelming. I had a complicated pregnancy last time out and even then many of my visits were still about 10 minutes. Got to stand on a scale and hear how I was gaining too much weight, a 10 second listen to the heart beat and then answer a few questions, bla bla, share any concerns. 

When I moved out here 7 months pregnant I had to drive 1 1/2 hours to see my OBYN and yeah, usually after 5 to 7 minutes the visit was over.


----------



## LoveSeel

Tomorrow is my first appointment. I am so excited, but I was told it was only with a nurse, and basically just medical history and paperwork. I'm praying they surprise me with something else. I really just can't wait to hear that everything is progressing well. I really want to start telling more people and not worry about miscarriage anymore.

My gagging/food aversions/morning sickness seems to have gone away in the last few days. So of course that worries me! I don't like feeling sick, but it was making me feel like everything must be okay in there.


----------



## MightyMom

LoveSeel: 8 weeks is about when your symptoms should fade. The placenta is taking over the pregnancy, so you should be feeling better now that is a good thing!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree with MM seal. I've also heard that too 

My symptoms are back with vengeance after disappearing for a few days whilst I had cold and couldn't smell or taste! Now I feel so sick I daren't even get out of bed to pee :lol: x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Morning ladies :D! I'm a sweetpea :D! Half way to scan date! I'm a tad excited! Hope you are all well x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*choccielover* hello and welcome hunnie ill add you to the front page...

Here in the UK, your first appointment is roughly 9-10weeks (take blood, urine, medical history etc) first scan around 12-14weeks, then see the midwife at 16 weeks to test blood, urine, blood pressure etc... Anomaly scan at 20-21 weeks...

I cant remember the rest lol, but after your 20 week scan you start to see doctor/midwife alot more often 

AFM: Nausea is really kicking my butt!!!!!, i feel fine when im laid flat and dont move an inch!, but as soon as i got up this morning, instantly i felt Oh oh im gonna be sick, havent been sick im just constantly on the edge of it :/.. Then as i sat up my BOOBS were throbbing like down the sides there felt soooo bruised. There have been hurting, but my god this morning i just sat and cried lol...

Lee my partner said hmmm you look like shite ill take the boys to school awww bless him (well bless him for being considerate, but saying i look like shite hmmm lol)


----------



## bobbles86

Babee_Bugs said:


> *choccielover* hello and welcome hunnie ill add you to the front page...
> 
> Here in the UK, your first appointment is roughly 9-10weeks (take blood, urine, medical history etc) first scan around 12-14weeks, then see the midwife at 16 weeks to test blood, urine, blood pressure etc... Anomaly scan at 20-21 weeks...
> 
> I cant remember the rest lol, but after your 20 week scan you start to see doctor/midwife alot more often
> 
> AFM: Nausea is really kicking my butt!!!!!, i feel fine when im laid flat and dont move an inch!, but as soon as i got up this morning, instantly i felt Oh oh im gonna be sick, havent been sick im just constantly on the edge of it :/.. Then as i sat up my BOOBS were throbbing like down the sides there felt soooo bruised. There have been hurting, but my god this morning i just sat and cried lol...
> 
> Lee my partner said hmmm you look like shite ill take the boys to school awww bless him (well bless him for being considerate, but saying i look like shite hmmm lol)

you could actually be me the way you feel is same as me. feel so sick :( x


----------



## bobbles86

one word... BLEUGH!

I hate feeling sick too :(

I'm starving all the time... but when I try to eat I get huge waves on nausea and just gag... work that one out!

I've never had sickness in pregnancy and really didn't expect to get it with my 4th! 

i feel sick when I'm hungry yet it's worse when i eat... i actually wish i could just be sick but it's just constant nausea. I've got dizzyness with it too and tingly hands. 

this morning I woke up and felt fine... woohoo the sickness has gone... WRONG! got up and it hit me like a truck. :wacko:

I don't wanna seem ungrateful, I love my baby already I just hate feeling sick.

kate xx


----------



## Starry Night

The nausea is still intermittent and manageable for me but it's still so early. 6 - 8 weeks was definitely my worst with DS. I had no appetite until about 10 weeks and even then I was sensitive to certain foods until about 12 weeks. After that I "made up for lost time" and pigged out! I gained like 50 pounds in my last pregnancy. So bad! I'm determined to be good, good, good.

But I am starting to get the classic symptoms I've had with DS and the one I lost: cold and hot (mostly cold) flashes; heart burn and insomnia. It's nearly 4am here and sleep feels a million miles away. Did some star gazing through my window though. I love living in the country! The night sky is just spectacular when there is little-to-no light pollution.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies,

Back from Dr.

She was lovely and has prescribed me 25mg promethazine.

Going to try one tonight before bed and see what happens.

Feeling super sick this morning, so fingers crossed tomorrow is a little better.


----------



## StefanieC

Stevensmummyx said:


> Morning ladies :D! I'm a sweetpea :D! Half way to scan date! I'm a tad excited! Hope you are all well x

We're due on the same day! I have a scan on Oct 3rd as I have pcos so its impossible for them to date it from lmp but I charted so I know when I ovulated. I'm not going to argue tho cos it means I get an extra scan :). I also won't get my booking appointment til its done.


----------



## Caliope

Sass827 said:


> Caliope- is it your blood they test or the babies blood?

Darling, it is our blood. And they search for the Y chromossome in our blood so quite safe. With tests like amniocentesis they test the baby DNA, but not looking forward to do that type of test. :( I sure hope i dont need to do that one.....


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I think I'll be leaving soon ladies. I think I'm having a miscarriage. H&H 9 months to you all


----------



## sarahuk

Hopeful H said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're all ok. I'm really suffering wih sickness - I feel sick all day every day, started being sick in the mornings and feeling like I'm going to be at about 6pm, my tummy feels full, feel like I've got constant stitch, getting really bad headaches. Going to the doctors tomorrow and hoping they can give me something. Fingers crossed I'll get a woman because if one more man says to me 'oh it'll pass', I'll kill them!
> 
> Never realised I'd feel this bad. I can barely do any work if I make it at all, can't concentrate on anything...starting to resent being pregnant and it took us so long to get here I hate that :-(

I know how you feel chick. ive had it bad too and even though ive been given meds from the GP they dont seem to do anything :(

I love that I have symptoms, and lvoe the reassurance that gives but...Im also a bit fed up with the constant vomitting and sickness...roll on 2nd tri eh? :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

bobbles86 said:


> Hopeful H said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you're all ok. I'm really suffering wih sickness - I feel sick all day every day, started being sick in the mornings and feeling like I'm going to be at about 6pm, my tummy feels full, feel like I've got constant stitch, getting really bad headaches. Going to the doctors tomorrow and hoping they can give me something. Fingers crossed I'll get a woman because if one more man says to me 'oh it'll pass', I'll kill them!
> 
> Never realised I'd feel this bad. I can barely do any work if I make it at all, can't concentrate on anything...starting to resent being pregnant and it took us so long to get here I hate that :-(
> 
> first of all :hugs:
> 
> secondly I am with you on this sickness thing... I am having all day nausea everyday, I haven't actually been sick yet but I know I'm gonna, i'm constantly gagging.
> 
> can I ask you when you first started being actually physically sick as opposed to just feeling sick? did you have just nausea for a while that progessed into full blown sickness?
> 
> this is my 4th child and i've never had sickness with any of the others so it's very odd to me.
> 
> kate xClick to expand...

For me, ive had the sickness now for a couple of weeks...but I started the full on vomitting at exactly 6wks xx


----------



## sarahuk

JaysBaby said:


> I'm due May 31st, 2013... I stoked!!
> 
> Anyone having sickness yet? Every time I smell cigarettes I wanna be sick

Oh yes! Ive now made my OH smoke only in one room of the house because I cant stand it :) On the plus..its made him cut down loads! :thumbup:


----------



## julesjules100

Starry Night said:


> The nausea is still intermittent and manageable for me but it's still so early. 6 - 8 weeks was definitely my worst with DS. I had no appetite until about 10 weeks and even then I was sensitive to certain foods until about 12 weeks. After that I "made up for lost time" and pigged out! I gained like 50 pounds in my last pregnancy. So bad! I'm determined to be good, good, good.
> 
> But I am starting to get the classic symptoms I've had with DS and the one I lost: cold and hot (mostly cold) flashes; heart burn and insomnia. It's nearly 4am here and sleep feels a million miles away. Did some star gazing through my window though. I love living in the country! The night sky is just spectacular when there is little-to-no light pollution.

I still have raging insomnia too. Woke up at 4.30 again and couldn't get to sleep. Feel for you x


----------



## julesjules100

BrokenfoREVer said:


> I think I'll be leaving soon ladies. I think I'm having a miscarriage. H&H 9 months to you all

So sorry to hear that :hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Babies123 said:


> Ugh I know how you all feel - Ive been so nauseas i hate it so much! Im constantly so hungry but the thought of food makes me so sick. Ive been forcing muself to eat too...to the point where Im gagging as I eat. But I know I cant not eat anything!! I usually have an english muffin for breakfast and popcorn for a snack - those r the only 2 things right now that I can actually eat without feeling I might puke! Ive been drinking ginger ale too which helps for a little while. I just hope what I force myself to eat throughout the day is enough nutrition to keep the baby growing!! Ive been nervous about that.
> 
> I read somewhere that nausea/sickness can last until 14 weeks - i hope not bc Im only half way there &#128560;

My next door neighbour told me yesterday that she suffered MS from week 6 with her son and had it right up until the birth. The sickness was severe and got to the point where she had to stop working because she was never at her desk. Lets hope it stops at 14wks!


----------



## Caliope

BrokenfoREVer said:


> I think I'll be leaving soon ladies. I think I'm having a miscarriage. H&H 9 months to you all

Ohh dear.. Hope everything will be ok with you...


----------



## Caliope

I have insomnia too.. I wake up very early and then I cant sleep again. It sucks because I already feel tired, cant focus and I work in an open space where people are talking all day. I feel very grouchy....

I started feeling nauseated at 6 weeks, only at mid afternoon to early evening. Nothing too serious. Haven't puked (yet) lol

Has anybody tried essential oils for MS? I put some parfum Today and it makes me feel better lol Smells like the the toilet cleaner they use here at work, cigarettes or smelly people makes wanna run....


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll be leaving soon ladies. I think I'm having a miscarriage. H&H 9 months to you all
> 
> So sorry to hear that :hugs: xxClick to expand...

I am sorry to hear that too :( I hope that everything is fine and that it was just a false alarm :hugs: xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

bobbles86 said:


> one word... BLEUGH!
> 
> I hate feeling sick too :(
> 
> I'm starving all the time... but when I try to eat I get huge waves on nausea and just gag... work that one out!
> 
> I've never had sickness in pregnancy and really didn't expect to get it with my 4th!
> 
> i feel sick when I'm hungry yet it's worse when i eat... i actually wish i could just be sick but it's just constant nausea. I've got dizzyness with it too and tingly hands.
> 
> this morning I woke up and felt fine... woohoo the sickness has gone... WRONG! got up and it hit me like a truck. :wacko:
> 
> I don't wanna seem ungrateful, I love my baby already I just hate feeling sick.
> 
> kate xx


Its awfulll aint it... i keep thinking to myself, maybes if i was just sick!! that it might make it better... I feel Hungry 24/7 also, but i go to eat something and i just think blurghhh if i do manage to eat it, then it really grates on me! i cant bloody win lol... This is my 6th pregnancy but will be 3rd baby and this is the first time ive ever got 24/7 Nausea... hahah and to think i was one of the lucky ones who never got it! hmm think my luck has finally ran out :dohh:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

BrokenfoREVer said:


> I think I'll be leaving soon ladies. I think I'm having a miscarriage. H&H 9 months to you all

awww hunnie :hugs: get yourself to A&E hunnie or contact midwife and get her to send you to the EPAU to get bloods and scan done... Fingers crossed that its not x


----------



## bobbles86

BrokenfoREVer said:


> I think I'll be leaving soon ladies. I think I'm having a miscarriage. H&H 9 months to you all

I'm so sorry sweetheart.
Have you been to a&e?
xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

BrokenfoREVer said:


> I think I'll be leaving soon ladies. I think I'm having a miscarriage. H&H 9 months to you all

So sorry sweetie. Xxxxx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

I had a scan yesterday, they saw the gestational sac. I'm closer to 5 weeks than the 6 +3 I though. But still bleeding, getting heavier & I feel like I do with AF, crampy & achey & bloated & yucky. 

Got to wait 2 weeks for another scan. I think its the worst :/


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awwww hunnie... thats awful, i dont know why there do the whole "gotta wait 2 weeks for another scan" but there do it... there did it to me last pregnancy. I was bleeding from the word go, went for a scan and seen gestational sac with yolk sac, but my uterus was full of blood! so i was told i will miscarry no ifs no buts. My next scan was in 2 weeks time.
I rang them a couple of times saying look im bleeding its getting heavier etc and there still refused to see me :(

Is there no way your doctor ot eh EPAU will do HCG tests?

Did there see a possible cause for what could be causing the bleeding?


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

No one mentioned HGC tests to me. Ever, not even in my last preg when I was bleeding. I'm seeing my midwife for my booking in app on thursday, so obvs gonna mention it too her. 

No one gave me any explaination for anything. They just scanned me, said everything looks normal for a really early pregnancy & told me to come back in 2 weeks. 

Meanwhile, me & OH go through hell cos I haven't stopped bleeding & its getting heavier, with small clots.


----------



## julesjules100

BrokenfoREVer said:


> I had a scan yesterday, they saw the gestational sac. I'm closer to 5 weeks than the 6 +3 I though. But still bleeding, getting heavier & I feel like I do with AF, crampy & achey & bloated & yucky.
> 
> Got to wait 2 weeks for another scan. I think its the worst :/

Did they say where the blood was coming from based on the scan? Was you cervix closed? x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Nope, & I wasn't examined. Just scanned.


----------



## julesjules100

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Nope, & I wasn't examined. Just scanned.

Hmmm, they can still see from a transvaginal scan whether the cervix is completely closed. Is it possible that you could fork out for a private scan (that's what I had to do last Friday when I was away from London visiting family and I started with a lot of pink CM)? The first thing they did was check the baby was ok/that there was no bleeding in the uterus, then checked the cervix was closed all the way down and then finally did a speculum inspection of the cervix etc.

Such a worrying thing to go through. Really hope it's nothing :hugs:

J x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Just been to the bathroom & passed a huge blood clot (sorry TMI) & bleeding is more flowing now, instead of just being 'there' in my vagina. Still crampy & just generally feeling like I do with AF. 

99% sure I've miscarried. Is there anyway I can get this confirmed without having to wait 2 weeks for another scan? 

God... How am I gonna tell my OH :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

Babee_Bugs said:


> bobbles86 said:
> 
> 
> one word... BLEUGH!
> 
> I hate feeling sick too :(
> 
> I'm starving all the time... but when I try to eat I get huge waves on nausea and just gag... work that one out!
> 
> I've never had sickness in pregnancy and really didn't expect to get it with my 4th!
> 
> i feel sick when I'm hungry yet it's worse when i eat... i actually wish i could just be sick but it's just constant nausea. I've got dizzyness with it too and tingly hands.
> 
> this morning I woke up and felt fine... woohoo the sickness has gone... WRONG! got up and it hit me like a truck. :wacko:
> 
> I don't wanna seem ungrateful, I love my baby already I just hate feeling sick.
> 
> kate xx
> 
> 
> Its awfulll aint it... i keep thinking to myself, maybes if i was just sick!! that it might make it better... I feel Hungry 24/7 also, but i go to eat something and i just think blurghhh if i do manage to eat it, then it really grates on me! i cant bloody win lol... This is my 6th pregnancy but will be 3rd baby and this is the first time ive ever got 24/7 Nausea... hahah and to think i was one of the lucky ones who never got it! hmm think my luck has finally ran out :dohh:Click to expand...

Lol sounds like it chick!! Just goes to show tho how pregnancies can differ so much :) I hope it eases up for you (and me!!) soon though :) x


----------



## bobbles86

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Just been to the bathroom & passed a huge blood clot (sorry TMI) & bleeding is more flowing now, instead of just being 'there' in my vagina. Still crampy & just generally feeling like I do with AF.
> 
> 99% sure I've miscarried. Is there anyway I can get this confirmed without having to wait 2 weeks for another scan?
> 
> God... How am I gonna tell my OH :cry:

go back to a&e and tell them how distressed you are and how much blood you've lost. Push them make sure they know how awful this is to go through. You're entitled to know whats happening.

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this :( 

kate xx


----------



## sarahuk

BrokenfoREVer said:


> I had a scan yesterday, they saw the gestational sac. I'm closer to 5 weeks than the 6 +3 I though. But still bleeding, getting heavier & I feel like I do with AF, crampy & achey & bloated & yucky.
> 
> Got to wait 2 weeks for another scan. I think its the worst :/

Oh chick :( I know how scary the bleeding is. But its soo much more common than we think it is. As for the cramping, dont let the af pains fool you. I bet most women here would agree with me that weve had those af pains.

I dont understand why they arent doing the beta blood work instead of leaving you two weeks. That sounds cruel to me :(

Massive hugs to you hun. Dont rule yourself out yet hun. Its very possible youre dates have just been off, and that youre getting leftover implantation bleeding which can sometimes be quite heavy

:hugs:
x


----------



## sarahuk

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Just been to the bathroom & passed a huge blood clot (sorry TMI) & bleeding is more flowing now, instead of just being 'there' in my vagina. Still crampy & just generally feeling like I do with AF.
> 
> 99% sure I've miscarried. Is there anyway I can get this confirmed without having to wait 2 weeks for another scan?
> 
> God... How am I gonna tell my OH :cry:

I would go to A&E with the bleeding. I did that with my first bfp when I had bleeding. They had me scanned and carried on with beta levels to see what was happening also.

Just bypass the gp and epu and go straight to a&E and tell them youre pregnant with bleeding and clotting

x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i didnt get much joy with my GP.... so i thought shite to this i need bloody answers!!!... so i went to a&e as soon as i parked my bum on the chair my name was called and it was Packed out!!!!... I was bleeding and a few days prior i had passed a huge blood clot... 

There tested my urine, which obviously came back positive, there took blood and gave me a pelvic exam to see if my cervix was open or not... The same evening i got my HCG results back and at the time it was increasing (my gp wanted to wait another 2 weeks to check my levels)... somehow i was still pregnant at this point!

There can tell if this is indeed a miscarriage by taking some blood from you and testing to see how much HCG there is... If you filling a pad in less than hour, please please get yourself to the hospital x


----------



## Courtney917

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Just been to the bathroom & passed a huge blood clot (sorry TMI) & bleeding is more flowing now, instead of just being 'there' in my vagina. Still crampy & just generally feeling like I do with AF.
> 
> 99% sure I've miscarried. Is there anyway I can get this confirmed without having to wait 2 weeks for another scan?
> 
> God... How am I gonna tell my OH :cry:

So sorry you are going through this. I think you should seek medical attention before the two weeks to confirm that all is okay...you shouldn't wait 2 weeks thats crazy. Thinking of you and hoping all is okay:hugs:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Haha, EPAU are the biggest joke. Just called to explain what happened & got told "take a paracetamol & if the bleeding gets heavier go to a&e" 

I'm loath to go, cos I went with my son & it was horrible. They did nothing & basically told me better luck next time. 

I'm not bleeding loads & loads. It's not a river, but I'm passing large clots, which is what makes me think miscarriage.


----------



## sarahuk

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Haha, EPAU are the biggest joke. Just called to explain what happened & got told "take a paracetamol & if the bleeding gets heavier go to a&e"
> 
> I'm loath to go, cos I went with my son & it was horrible. They did nothing & basically told me better luck next time.
> 
> I'm not bleeding loads & loads. It's not a river, but I'm passing large clots, which is what makes me think miscarriage.

Its easy to think that but clots dont necessarily mean the end of a pregnancy honey. infact most women I have spoken too about their pregnancy bleeding had some degree of clots there also and they have lovely progressed pregnancies now or little ones.

I know you are loathe to go...but if it might possibly give you some peace of mind then id defo go. Because youre bleeding you wont have ti sit and wait so youll also be taken straight through.

:hugs: x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

When I had my MC I didn't bleed loads. Blood wise I'd say I have had much more with periods. But the huge lumps of tissue (weren't clots, if was like meat) was what I had. 

That's awful that epau won't have you in. But if it is a MC then you'll feel better at home anyway. X


----------



## julesjules100

Ladies

Thought this may be of interest to some as this is one of their top consultants for scanning doing a 1-2 mins video chat about what happens week by week through pregnancy. 

https://www.uds.uk.com/pregnancy/videos/8-weeks-pregnant 

J x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Well, I've been to a&e this afternoon. Seen some absolutely lovely drs & nurses. The OB/Gyn I saw examined me & said my cervix is closed & theres not mass loads of blood & that she couldn't see any tissue. So she doesn't think I have miscarried. 

Thats not to say I won't go on to miscarry. So I dunno. I've just got to wait for my scan on the 4th. 

So I guess no news is good news


----------



## julesjules100

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Well, I've been to a&e this afternoon. Seen some absolutely lovely drs & nurses. The OB/Gyn I saw examined me & said my cervix is closed & theres not mass loads of blood & that she couldn't see any tissue. So she doesn't think I have miscarried.
> 
> Thats not to say I won't go on to miscarry. So I dunno. I've just got to wait for my scan on the 4th.
> 
> So I guess no news is good news

This is still good news though as your cervix is closed! Can you take it super easy for a while now/lie down a lot?! xx


----------



## Lady H

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Well, I've been to a&e this afternoon. Seen some absolutely lovely drs & nurses. The OB/Gyn I saw examined me & said my cervix is closed & theres not mass loads of blood & that she couldn't see any tissue. So she doesn't think I have miscarried.
> 
> Thats not to say I won't go on to miscarry. So I dunno. I've just got to wait for my scan on the 4th.
> 
> So I guess no news is good news

:hugs::hugs:Fx for you Hun


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

julesjules100 said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> Well, I've been to a&e this afternoon. Seen some absolutely lovely drs & nurses. The OB/Gyn I saw examined me & said my cervix is closed & theres not mass loads of blood & that she couldn't see any tissue. So she doesn't think I have miscarried.
> 
> Thats not to say I won't go on to miscarry. So I dunno. I've just got to wait for my scan on the 4th.
> 
> So I guess no news is good news
> 
> This is still good news though as your cervix is closed! Can you take it super easy for a while now/lie down a lot?! xxClick to expand...

I can try, I've got a 9 month old who I look after alone for a few days a week. Then my OH comes & helps out massively! & my OH's parents are falling over themselves to look after him so I can relax. 

Fx, massivly. I feel more optimistic now. Slightly helped by the fact when I went to the bathroom after we came back from a&e for the first time today the toilet didn't look like the set of a Wes Craven movie :)


----------



## Starry Night

Did they do any blood work while you were there? A closed cervix is a very promising sign. The doctors can't really say for sure what will happen. I heard the statistic is 50/50 with bleeding. I've had it go both ways. But when a doctor is hopeful then I would definitely take that!

Take it as easy as you can with a 9 month old.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

They took blood, but I'm not sure what for & I wasn't told the results, if any. The only think that was mentioned was that a nurse thought they were checking my blood levels to make sure I hadn't lost too much blood.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats broken! Sounds like promising news!


----------



## bobbles86

broken that sounds like good news to me... I have everything crossed for you.

did you go to pinderfields??

kate xx


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Yeah I did go to pinderfields. I had my little boy there too


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I'm glad your feeling better Hunnie x


----------



## pinktiara

holy smokes am I ever tired today like needed to nap 2 times and still no call from the ultrasound place to book my scan for next week guess ill call monday


----------



## Babee_Bugs

pinktiara im right with you on the feeling tired... i fell asleep tea time yesterday and i still ended up going to bed early lol...

Ive woke today and my head is banging :/


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone not caught up yet so apologies for the one sided post but had my scan this morning and all looks good! Heart is beating very quickly - she didn't say how fast but it was very fast. They looked for reasons behind brown spotting but didn't see anything do they assume it's implantation related. Happy though!!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Morning ladies, 

Well, had some more bleeding & clots last night, one that looked scarily like the OB/Gyn discription of tissue :/ 

But bleeding seems to have stopped now. So I dunno if it's over & I've lost everything or if the bleeding has stopped & I'm gonna be fine. 

Only time will tell, got midwife on thursday & my scan the thursday after. Fingers crossed. 

Debating letting my little lad spend 2 nights with my ILs this week, just so I can rest up. I'm not sure. 

Hope everyone is okay this morning :flow:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwwww Han thats excellent news hunnie :) 

Mine said with a good heartbeat but never sort of measured how fast! wish she did not, but at the time it didnt occur to me to ask ahahah


----------



## bobbles86

BrokenfoREVer said:
 

> Morning ladies,
> 
> Well, had some more bleeding & clots last night, one that looked scarily like the OB/Gyn discription of tissue :/
> 
> But bleeding seems to have stopped now. So I dunno if it's over & I've lost everything or if the bleeding has stopped & I'm gonna be fine.
> 
> Only time will tell, got midwife on thursday & my scan the thursday after. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Debating letting my little lad spend 2 nights with my ILs this week, just so I can rest up. I'm not sure.
> 
> Hope everyone is okay this morning :flow:

got everything crossed for you hun.

I had my last one in barnsley but would have normally been at pontefract but can't go there now so would be pinderfields. I have to have sections so has to be a hospital.

kate x


----------



## bobbles86

Hann12 said:


> Hi everyone not caught up yet so apologies for the one sided post but had my scan this morning and all looks good! Heart is beating very quickly - she didn't say how fast but it was very fast. They looked for reasons behind brown spotting but didn't see anything do they assume it's implantation related. Happy though!!

fantastic!! loving the happier news on here this morning

x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

bobbles86 said:


> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> Well, had some more bleeding & clots last night, one that looked scarily like the OB/Gyn discription of tissue :/
> 
> But bleeding seems to have stopped now. So I dunno if it's over & I've lost everything or if the bleeding has stopped & I'm gonna be fine.
> 
> Only time will tell, got midwife on thursday & my scan the thursday after. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Debating letting my little lad spend 2 nights with my ILs this week, just so I can rest up. I'm not sure.
> 
> Hope everyone is okay this morning :flow:
> 
> got everything crossed for you hun.
> 
> I had my last one in barnsley but would have normally been at pontefract but can't go there now so would be pinderfields. I have to have sections so has to be a hospital.
> 
> kate xClick to expand...

I had a natural with Josh, but the staff at pinders were really nice & its a nice unit & stuff. Is there no maternity unit at pontefract anymore?


----------



## julesjules100

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Well, had some more bleeding & clots last night, one that looked scarily like the OB/Gyn discription of tissue :/
> 
> But bleeding seems to have stopped now. So I dunno if it's over & I've lost everything or if the bleeding has stopped & I'm gonna be fine.
> 
> Only time will tell, got midwife on thursday & my scan the thursday after. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Debating letting my little lad spend 2 nights with my ILs this week, just so I can rest up. I'm not sure.
> 
> Hope everyone is okay this morning :flow:

Fingers crossed that its just stopping.... So sorry you have to wait now but hopefully it will pass quickly. 

I'd be inclined to send your little boy to the IL's to give you a chance to rest up. J x


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Hi everyone not caught up yet so apologies for the one sided post but had my scan this morning and all looks good! Heart is beating very quickly - she didn't say how fast but it was very fast. They looked for reasons behind brown spotting but didn't see anything do they assume it's implantation related. Happy though!!

Congrats Han! xx


----------



## sarahuk

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Well, I've been to a&e this afternoon. Seen some absolutely lovely drs & nurses. The OB/Gyn I saw examined me & said my cervix is closed & theres not mass loads of blood & that she couldn't see any tissue. So she doesn't think I have miscarried.
> 
> Thats not to say I won't go on to miscarry. So I dunno. I've just got to wait for my scan on the 4th.
> 
> So I guess no news is good news

Thats good news about the cervix! It does sound like you havent had a MC.

Best thing you can do now is take it easy, lots of resting. Im betting the bleeding will slow down and that your scan will show a perfect little heartbeat goinglike the clappers! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hann12 said:


> Hi everyone not caught up yet so apologies for the one sided post but had my scan this morning and all looks good! Heart is beating very quickly - she didn't say how fast but it was very fast. They looked for reasons behind brown spotting but didn't see anything do they assume it's implantation related. Happy though!!

Great news! Now you can relax honey! xx


----------



## LoveSeel

I had my first appointment yesterday. It was just as I expected, questions, scheduling future prenatal tests, and blood tests. They told me they wouldn't call with any results unless they were concerned about something. I go back October 8 for an ultrasound to date the pregnancy and see a heartbeat. It will be another long two weeks while I wait.


----------



## bobbles86

BrokenfoREVer said:


> bobbles86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrokenfoREVer said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> Well, had some more bleeding & clots last night, one that looked scarily like the OB/Gyn discription of tissue :/
> 
> But bleeding seems to have stopped now. So I dunno if it's over & I've lost everything or if the bleeding has stopped & I'm gonna be fine.
> 
> Only time will tell, got midwife on thursday & my scan the thursday after. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Debating letting my little lad spend 2 nights with my ILs this week, just so I can rest up. I'm not sure.
> 
> Hope everyone is okay this morning :flow:
> 
> got everything crossed for you hun.
> 
> I had my last one in barnsley but would have normally been at pontefract but can't go there now so would be pinderfields. I have to have sections so has to be a hospital.
> 
> kate xClick to expand...
> 
> I had a natural with Josh, but the staff at pinders were really nice & its a nice unit & stuff. Is there no maternity unit at pontefract anymore?Click to expand...

it's a midwife led unit now so all high risk patients from pontefract are now sent to pinders. x


----------



## Starry Night

Hann - that's great news! Glad that you got some extra reassurance.

Broken - I'm sorry for the stress you're going through. I really do understand! With my DS I had loads of bleeding and giant clots. I had no idea you could bleed that much and still be pregnant. This lasted through the whole first trimester right up to 14 weeks. It's a very emotional roller coaster. I hope your little baby is just snuggling in deep. Take it as easy as you can. If your in-laws are willing to take your LO for a bit that might be a good idea. :hugs:

AFM - had some pink spotting this morning so drove the 40 minutes to the ER. By the time we got there the spotting went brown. The staff was really nice but it's a small town hospital on a weekend so a lot of the stuff was closed. I did get my betas done and they came back 4125. The doctor said that that was a normal level for 5 weeks. And my cervix was closed. He said the bleeding was what they call "physiological" (whatever THAT means) and the odds were in my favour. And I believe him because my DS is living proof that bleeding is common in First Tri.

I'm still very frustrated though. I did NOT want to go through this again. I hate the limbo and I hate the waiting. They booked an ultrasound for me but the place is closed on weekends so I won't hear from them until Monday. So the appointment might be even later. And I need to book an appointment with my family doctor to schedule another round of betas just to make sure they're doubling properly. I just hope my doctor can see me quickly. Gah! At least I'm not spottign anymore.

I wanted a boring pregnancy!!!:nope:


----------



## pinktiara

I had spotting with my son as well and I'm havin it this pregnancy going in for an ultrasound soon to see what it is.


----------



## Starry Night

You never hear how common spotting is until you experience it for yourself. The bleeding with my DS started at 5 weeks. I'm just hoping it doesn't get that bad this time. I can handle spotting. Not flow and clots.


----------



## lpjkp

Hello lovely ladies!

Sorry it's a quick dive on, but I had to update you with how my first ultrasound went today (My DH doesn't really like me going onto BnB, so I'm quickly popping on whilst he's outside having a sneaky cigarette!)

I was incredibly nervous about today but, according to the sonographer, my little bub is "perfect" and she is "very satisfied" that everything couldn't be going any better!! I can't describe how in awe I am over the experience, and I cried like an absolute baby!! There is only one strong little sticky baby in there, with a lovely flickering heartbeat...and I got to HEAR the HB too!! 156bpm, so all is fantastic!! Measuring at a lovely 7wk 3d, which coincides EXACTLY with my ovulation date!! On :cloud9: right now, and feel much more positive about my little baby!x
 



Attached Files:







7wk3d scan.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hann12

Lpjkp - fab news that the scan went well - a good day for scans!! 

Starry - I agree, spotting appears very common, I hope that you don't have the same stress with this pregnancy with bleeding as you did last time, that really wouldn't be fair. FX it all stops soon!


----------



## choccielover

:cry: Looks like it's the end of the line for me girls. In absolute agony now. :angel:

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so sorry, Choccie. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

So sorry Choccie :cry::hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

So very sorry Choccie. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Ely27

Broken- I hope everything turns out okay! must be so scary. Im having spotting like alot of people on here and that alone is freaking me out so i cant imagine you! Wishing the best for you.

Choccie omg im so sorry!!! :( I have no words to make you feel better. I only can express my sympathy :/


----------



## Sunshine15

Please add me to May 25 :) looks like baby & I will be sharing the same birthday month :thumbup: we're going on Wednesday for our first scan. Can't wait!

Choccie :hugs: my heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry :(


----------



## MightyMom

Hann & lpjkp: Congrats on the scans!! So exciting and relieving to know all is well. :)

Broken & Choccie: I'm so sorry for your loss. :(

Welcome Sunshine!


----------



## bobbles86

choccie I'm so very sorry :(

welcome Sunshine 

xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*Sunshine15* Hello hunnie and welcome to the group, ill add you to the front page..

*Choccie* im sooo sorry hunnie :( :hugs: Are you bleeding now or is they just Bad cramps??? I know this is something not to really laugh about, but in the early days i had lots of cramps and at some points i was doubled over and it turned out to be Trapped wind/constipated...

I really hope thats all it is... fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Just came across this on someone else's post! interesting stuff!!!


Based on the fact that it's a transvaginal scan the picture shows your uterus as it is, unlike a transabdominal scan where the picture is the mirror image of your uterus.

The Ramzi Method says that 97% of the time, your 6 week scan will accurately refect the gender when the placenta is on the:
RIGHT :blue:
LEFT :pink:


----------



## lpjkp

That's so exciting!! So,going from my us pic yesterday,my bub is lying on the left (mirrored because of trans abdominal) so it means it could be a girl! Exactly what my instincts are telling me too...


----------



## Sass827

From what I read, it's not where your bub is, but where your placenta is. Are they both in the same place? I read you should ask the person giving the US so you don't need to speculate. I'm so clueless when it comes to US pics. I never have any clue what I'm looking at. 4 more weeks til mine, but I cannot wait to see and ask!


----------



## lpjkp

Hmmm,she showed me where the yolk sac was (right next to baby) and a quick look on google said that the placenta adth yolk sac are near each other? So I'm assuming left?x


----------



## Starry Night

These predictions are fun but I don't hold to them much. And u/s pics (especially the early ones) just look like garbly goo to me. I've never got to keep any of my early scan pics though as they were for emergency purposes. My OBYN in my old province did give me a copy of my dating scans. As they were just for dating purposes they weren't very clear but you could at least tell which blob was the baby.


----------



## julesjules100

I'm with you; mine so far are mostly blobby! On the upside, at least there's a 50:50 chance of being right with the guessing!

My consultant said in passing the other day that they can take a pretty good guess at gender on the 12 week scan apparently (assuming everything is lined up easily). I'd LOVE to know now! x


----------



## Hann12

I'm not so sure either, I have a feeling that my DD was on the right and so is this one. I'll double check though but if that's the case then it's wrong for me! Surely it's just wherever the egg fell? 

Choccie - I'm so sorry, how are you today? Did you go to hospital?


----------



## Ely27

wow thats interesting! i wonder how true that is... i had a VERY early scan (vaginal) because i had spotting so it was just the sac and fetal point. dont know if that counts and the "baby" was almost right in the middle underneath but the sac seemed to be a little more to the left than the fetal point was. So i HOPEEEEE thats true cuz i want a little girl! lol



Babee_Bugs said:


> Just came across this on someone else's post! interesting stuff!!!
> 
> 
> Based on the fact that it's a transvaginal scan the picture shows your uterus as it is, unlike a transabdominal scan where the picture is the mirror image of your uterus.
> 
> The Ramzi Method says that 97% of the time, your 6 week scan will accurately refect the gender when the placenta is on the:
> RIGHT :blue:
> LEFT :pink:


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Choccie I'm so sorry. Sending you big hugs. Get it checked out, it could be a lot of things. 

Well, still bleeding & still clotting. Not as bad clots as before & still not a river of blood. 

*Starry Night* Thank you so much! What you said was so reassuring. I didn't think anyone could possibly bleed this much & have clotting this bad & still be pregnant. You have given me hope. Thank you. 

I need the next couple of weeks to hurry up so I can go for my U/S & find out for sure! 

I'm gonna let my IL take the wee man wed to friday. Help me relax a bit. I'm gonna miss him though, that will be the longest we've ever been apart. & me & OH are gonna see the new resi movie on friday. Try & relax a little.


----------



## Hann12

Really hope everything works out for you brokenforever

With the gender thing, would it be the placenta position as YOU look at the scan or the position compared to the baby? For example, in my transvaginal scan, my baby was on the right of the scan, and the yolk sac is on the left of the baby, so would that be left or is it right because it's to the right of the baby, even though the baby is on the left of the uterus still iykwim?


----------



## Hann12

My scan is a few pages back if that helps!


----------



## Sass827

I'm clueless but this article explains it really well: 

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/genderpredictions1/ss/Ramzis-Method-To-Determine-Fetal-Gender.htm


----------



## MightyMom

Well I must have started a frenzy, LOL. I was the one Babee Bugs was quoting.

So basically the Ramzi Method is a scientifically proven method in which women were given u/s at 6 weeks, another at 20 weeks to guess gender, and then confirmed at birth. What Dr. Ramzi found was that about 97+% of the time, you can predict the gender based on what side of the body the placenta implants on. This isn't like the "ring test" or the "baking soda test" or the "chinese gender predictors" where the probablity is 50% because they are based on nothing at all. It actually kind of makes sense that an embryo with XX formation and an embryo with XY formation might prefer one side of the uterus to the other. Just like your hands having different configurations, maybe your entire body has a "left" and "right" side. It kind of makes sense.

So to use the Ramzi method, you are looking for what side of the uterus the placenta has implanted on. The position of the fetus is irrelevant, which confuses some people. If you ask your sonographer, they should easily be able to show you the blood flow through the placenta, and tell you what side it is on. A transvaginal scan shows the uterus as it is, because you are looking from the bottom up. A transabdominal scan shows a mirror image because you are looking from the top down instead.

You can usually tell where the placenta is, because there is a thickened lining on the gestational sac on the scan. Also the yolk sac usually butts up against the placenta, so where the yolk sac touches the edge is usually where the placenta is.

Of course, 3% of the time this guess will be wrong. Which is about the same as a gender scan at 20 weeks. But it is important to remember that this was verified using 6 week u/s, not a 10 or 12 week u/s.

So if you want to stay Team Green, I wouldn't bother analyzing your 6 week u/s too closely. If you are wanting to know the gender asap, get a private scan and ask them where the placenta attached at 6 weeks. I've looked back at 7 or 8 Ramzi threads here on BnB and the ladies who have their gender in their siggies and posted 6 week u/s have a 100% success rate.


----------



## jtink28

can anyone tell where the placenta is on my ultrasounds??? i'm curious to see if this ramzi method is correct!! :)
ha, i am terrible at this stuff. i can never see anything! :)
 



Attached Files:







page0001.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hann12

So my reading of yours is that the baby and therefore placenta is very slightly on the left which is actually your right so I'd guess boy. But maybe i'm wrong in the way I'm viewing it!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yeh mighty mom, it was your comment i seen earlier!

Ive heard of most things on bnb now, but this is the first time ive heard of this method... I find it kinda cool :)

Now where the hell is my placenta hahaha... i assumed its to the top right because there is like a sticky outty bit... but the yolk sac is right at the bottom (sonographer pointed baby and yolk sac) I was sooo certain it was to the right, but now im thinking is it at the bottom :/ lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

jtink, dont qoute me lol.. but im taking a guess and thinking that your placenta might be that white line at the top above baby... :/


----------



## Hann12

I just looked at my early scan I had for my DD and her placenta was on my left (so the right when you look at the scan), and the one I had yesterday the yolk sack is also looking like it will form a placenta to the left too. I have another at 9 weeks so I'll confirm then. Its funny because I have a stronger feeling that this baby is a boy but perhaps not! I love speculating!! 

Has anyone started to think about names??


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hann did you have a abdo scan with your DD???


----------



## jtink28

that's what i thought too babee!! of course, my baby would be stubborn and make it difficult to see where the placenta was!
stubborn already! lol!


----------



## Hann12

Babee_Bugs said:


> hann did you have a abdo scan with your DD???

I had a transvaginal at 7w 4days where the placenta was starting to grow at the left, by week 12 it was low lying on an abdominal scan


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i deffo think yours is above hunnie... ive been reading a little bit and around 6-7 weeks the yolk sac is still visible and usually where the yolk sac is the placenta is not very far away...

my yolk sac is at the very bottom slightly towards to the right... ive just had a look at my actually scan picture and looking at i would say the placenta is at the bottom but more towards the right.... and so my scan was done abdominally and therefore if you mirror the image then the placenta is actually on the left and so its a little Girly!!!...

Im convinced its a little girl, even before i seen this hahaha just by symptoms that ive got, that i didnt have with my boys!, im now very tempted to get my sons 12 week scan images out just to see where there placenta is ahhaha


----------



## Babee_Bugs

oh so Hann it was deffo correct for you!!!...

WOW, thats quite cool, i sooo wish i had early scans with my boys now... ive got they 12 week scans, but apparently only works well with 6-7week scans :/


----------



## Hann12

Babee_Bugs said:


> oh so Hann it was deffo correct for you!!!...
> 
> WOW, thats quite cool, i sooo wish i had early scans with my boys now... ive got they 12 week scans, but apparently only works well with 6-7week scans :/

Yes its funny isn't it but it was right! This one is even more to the left than my DD was, I don't think I'll have a low lying placenta this time for example. I wonder if it will be a girl then?! Not sure I'm actually going to find out until the baby is born as I really don't care which it is! But curiousity might get the better of me!


----------



## bobbles86

I've looked a lot into the Ramzi theory on another website which I won't mention on here...

you need to be aware that this is only correct for 6 week scan pictures as everything can and does move after this time 

kate x


----------



## MightyMom

jtink28 said:


> can anyone tell where the placenta is on my ultrasounds??? i'm curious to see if this ramzi method is correct!! :)
> ha, i am terrible at this stuff. i can never see anything! :)

Well unfortunately the angle at which they have the wand has placed the placenta at the top of your photo. So you would need the sonographer to tell you which side it is on.
 



Attached Files:







page0001.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MightyMom

bobbles86 said:


> I've looked a lot into the Ramzi theory on another website which I won't mention on here...
> 
> you need to be aware that this is only correct for 6 week scan pictures as everything can and does move after this time
> 
> kate x

Yep! :) Well, to be more accurate, the Ramzi method ONLY has data for 6 week u/s placenta position. There simply is no data for any other scans. So there is nothing to back up any other correlation. Maybe if someone did a week by week study like Ramzi did we could figure out a week by week gender prediction! That would be fun. :)


----------



## Starry Night

Broken - I'm glad I could give you some hope. Obviously I can't say for sure what is happening with you but I really wanted you to know that you don't have to give up either! If you keep passing clots is there any way you could get an emergency scan for reassurance? With me the clots would come and go. I would slow to spotting for a few days and then they'd come back again. The biggest clot I passed was the size of my fist but most were smaller--like the kind I got with my period -- the size of pennies or smaller. Are you still get symptoms?

I'm really hoping for a happy ending for you. :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Mighty will you have a guess at mine please :)

Baby measured 7weeks... the baby is to the left with the yolk sac right at the very bottom below it... I did initially think my placenta was at the top right, but after reading that its very local to the yolk sac, then im guessing its to the bottom right.. My scan was a abdominal one.

Ive took a guess lol :blush:
 



Attached Files:







img001.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 7









scanplacenta.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jtink28

mighty mom...the placenta whisperer :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hahaha yeh deffo!... arghh i so wish i knew about this before my scan, as i would of got them to say where placenta was!, there probs would of thought i was mad but hahah


----------



## MightyMom

jtink28 said:


> mighty mom...the placenta whisperer :)

I am so changing my status!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hahaha... mighty do you reckon im right with my little diagram on bubbas scan??? :haha: i feel like such a novice


----------



## MightyMom

Babee Bugs: I think you are correct and it is on the right, :pink:
 



Attached Files:







img001.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bobbles86

babee I also think :pink:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

right now im confused hahaha (it doesnt take much lol)

It must be a boy though, as it was a abdo scan, so on the scan if placenta is on the left, its actually on the right... and right is boy, left is girl :/


----------



## MightyMom

I labeled the picture so you wouldn't be confused. It was abdo, so it is a mirror image. I labeled "RIGHT" on the left side (where the placenta is) and "LEFT" on the right side. I circled the placenta in pink, because it is on the right, which makes the prediction a girl.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thanx mighty, i should really be blonde :/ lol x


----------



## MightyMom

;) Baby Brain!


----------



## julesjules100

Right baby whisperers, I must be really dim; is this to the left (and therefore right and a girl)? It's 8 week abdo. https://content.ibabyscan.com/5WqmV-0b9fbb83-5495-4aa4-9850-1075220b6a98.mp4

J x


----------



## MightyMom

julesjules100 said:


> Right baby whisperers, I must be really dim; is this to the left (and therefore right and a girl)? It's 8 week abdo. https://content.ibabyscan.com/5WqmV-0b9fbb83-5495-4aa4-9850-1075220b6a98.mp4
> 
> J x

Screenshot? I can't see vids.


----------



## aknqtpie

julesjules100 said:


> Right baby whisperers, I must be really dim; is this to the left (and therefore right and a girl)? It's 8 week abdo. https://content.ibabyscan.com/5WqmV-0b9fbb83-5495-4aa4-9850-1075220b6a98.mp4
> 
> J x

So cool! Making me excited for my first scan!


----------



## Babies123

Fun stuff!! we can all see how true this prediction is for fun. Im going Thursday for a scan and def plan on asking what side the placenta is on. Im betting on a girl so far only bc ive already gained weight all around...everywhere! :-/ I also have been feeling so sick and super exhausted. who knows really - but i always heard these where good signs of a girl. 
It doesnt matter either way, but we were hoping for a boy first. Only bc we have 4 nieces, so this would be the first boy on both sides of our family. Then again, girls seem like so much fun to dress and do girly things with!


----------



## Sass827

I've gained 5 pounds! I'm horrified! I read your only supposed to gain 2-4 pounds in the entire first trimester. Even if it's twins it's only 3-4 pounds. I was not under or overweight 7 weeks ago. Should I start hitting the gym? Anybody else gaining weight?


----------



## MightyMom

I am, but that's because I'm eating so poorly. But the thought of greens makes me gag, so I have been eating carbs carbs and more carbs. My fridge is full of food that will go bad before I have the appetite to eat it. :(


----------



## pinktiara

im up 5 lbs because I couldnt stop eating junk food but it seems to have tapered off now I still go to the gym and walk etc nothing crazy but i do not want to gain another 50 lbs with this one


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I weighed myself at the doctors the other day... because my partner was like go on fatty i bet ya weigh more than me... It said 61.7kg(9st 7lb) and i weighed myself 2 months ago and was 65kg (10st 2lb) so somehow ive lost weight!!!
How hell does that work? lol ive been eating absolute rubbish like every hour!!! I havent been very much active, as ive been tired etc :/


----------



## Hann12

I'm 57.4kg (about 9 stone), before I got pregnant I was 9 stone 4 but I've dropped 4 pounds, same thing happened with my DD as I was so sick. I then went up to 10 stone 12 at her birth. I'm hoping to do a similar increase this time.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

with DS1 i put on 4 stone!!! hahaha... oopppsssssss

DS2 i only put on 2 stone, so i shall be doing the same!... 

I wonder if its all the water im drinking? i cant drink anything else other than water/juice (ive never liked water before haha)


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!

Hope everyone is well!

And :flower: to all the ladies dinging a new week today! Spesh those dinging 8wks today...our May 6th bundles :happydance:

I darent weight myself lol. Tho tbh I think I will have lost weight too..this sickness is an ass kicker!

x


----------



## Hann12

Yay Sarah - 8 weeks!! I'm not even 7 until Friday! Keep focusing on the weekly count down as I started feeling better with my DD at 12.5 weeks.


----------



## julesjules100

Sass827 said:


> I've gained 5 pounds! I'm horrified! I read your only supposed to gain 2-4 pounds in the entire first trimester. Even if it's twins it's only 3-4 pounds. I was not under or overweight 7 weeks ago. Should I start hitting the gym? Anybody else gaining weight?

I'm up 4lbs... Depressing x


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm not even 5 weeks and have yet to even get sick and somehow I have managed to lose some weight - like 3 pds or so. I'm a bit scared because I am already on the low end of a "normal" BMI. Maybe bc I am trying to be healthier and eat better?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

snowflake my all day sickness didnt arrive till dot on 6 weeks! so you got plenty of time :haha: 

Im just starting to feel okish, 2 days in a row ive had a horrid headache :(


----------



## Courtney917

Babee_Bugs said:


> snowflake my all day sickness didnt arrive till dot on 6 weeks! so you got plenty of time :haha:
> 
> Im just starting to feel okish, 2 days in a row ive had a horrid headache :(

6 weeks for me as well! I am also starting to feel a little better, food aversions not as strong. So of course I worry about that lol. I too have had a horrible headache...ugh is this taking place of the MS????


----------



## bobbles86

why am I so nervous about this pregnancy? I just feel like something is going to go wrong even though I've had no indication of this.

Is this normal?

I've had 3 children and never felt this way before even as early on as this, I'm just really worried. :wacko:

kate x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Courtney917 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> snowflake my all day sickness didnt arrive till dot on 6 weeks! so you got plenty of time :haha:
> 
> Im just starting to feel okish, 2 days in a row ive had a horrid headache :(
> 
> 6 weeks for me as well! I am also starting to feel a little better, food aversions not as strong. So of course I worry about that lol. I too have had a horrible headache...ugh is this taking place of the MS????Click to expand...

urghhh i dont know hunnie... but all i do know is my headache has deffo replaced my Morning sickness lol!!! out with the old and in with the New :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

bobbles86 said:


> why am I so nervous about this pregnancy? I just feel like something is going to go wrong even though I've had no indication of this.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> I've had 3 children and never felt this way before even as early on as this, I'm just really worried. :wacko:
> 
> kate x



Bobbles it could just be because most of us ladies in here have suffered a loss or more, some have had spotting and so it might be playing on your Subconscience mind???

So far your pregnancy is doing good etc :) just try and make little milestones :) :hugs:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Urgh, sick of feeling sick.

Also I'm having lots of cramps, and each time I dry heave it hurts around my ovary area - guess that's just ligaments pulling. Zero spotting or anything though, so I'm just assuming the pains are caused by everything moving about.

I started some anti sickness medication (promethazine) on Friday and it does seemed to have helped a bit, but it's certainly not a miracle cure.

Bananas and gaviscon are also helping a lot too as I'm getting terrible acid everytime I eat bread, and at the moment bread is one of the few things I can stomach.


----------



## bobbles86

Babee_Bugs said:


> bobbles86 said:
> 
> 
> why am I so nervous about this pregnancy? I just feel like something is going to go wrong even though I've had no indication of this.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> I've had 3 children and never felt this way before even as early on as this, I'm just really worried. :wacko:
> 
> kate x
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbles it could just be because most of us ladies in here have suffered a loss or more, some have had spotting and so it might be playing on your Subconscience mind???
> 
> So far your pregnancy is doing good etc :) just try and make little milestones :) :hugs:Click to expand...

thankyou hun you're probably right, I'm not even 6 weeks yet :wacko:

I just feel so crappy too, I've just bleached our downstairs toilet and I'm dry heaving as I type :sick:

xx


----------



## bobbles86

CupcakeBaby said:


> Urgh, sick of feeling sick.
> 
> Also I'm having lots of cramps, and each time I dry heave it hurts around my ovary area - guess that's just ligaments pulling. Zero spotting or anything though, so I'm just assuming the pains are caused by everything moving about.
> 
> I started some anti sickness medication (promethazine) on Friday and it does seemed to have helped a bit, but it's certainly not a miracle cure.
> 
> Bananas and gaviscon are also helping a lot too as I'm getting terrible acid everytime I eat bread, and at the moment bread is one of the few things I can stomach.[/QUOTE
> 
> I know how you feel! It's horrible isn't it, I think i'm gonna have to go and see doc about this constant sick feeling :(
> 
> x


----------



## Sass827

Snowflakes- you might want to try adding a carnation instant breakfast daily. I like the dark chocolate, but you can get it in a bunch of different flavors. I drink it for nutrition, but my super skinny preggo friends dr told her to drink it to put on weight. 

Courtney - I had the headaches too! I never have headaches! Zings of pain across my head last week, and throbbing all over headaches over most of the weekend. I'm chalking it up to major hormone fluctuations. I also had a major cry laugh for no reason whatsoever. I feel like a nut case!


----------



## jtink28

i think there is a thread already about this, but i wanted to see what you ladies thought.

are any/all/none of you getting the flu shot? my work is offering them for free today, and i'm curious as to what you girls think! :)


----------



## Babies123

Sass827 said:


> Snowflakes- you might want to try adding a carnation instant breakfast daily. I like the dark chocolate, but you can get it in a bunch of different flavors. I drink it for nutrition, but my super skinny preggo friends dr told her to drink it to put on weight.
> 
> Courtney - I had the headaches too! I never have headaches! Zings of pain across my head last week, and throbbing all over headaches over most of the weekend. I'm chalking it up to major hormone fluctuations. I also had a major cry laugh for no reason whatsoever. I feel like a nut case!

I drink the carnation instant breakfast too - I think its great nutrition. I usually buy the "no sugar added" one and use it with fat free milk in hopes i wont gain weight from it.

I have the super headaches too now!! We went to a wedding saturday night and yesterday i woke up with a massive headache that lasted the entire day. My dh joked that he was the one drinking at the wedding and i was the one that got the hangover. lol. Well i hope today is much better than yesterday!


----------



## maybesoon

Yep, I still have the "all day sickness". Still gagging & heaving. I too am sick of being sick. I have been cramping a lot, but usually mostly at night when I'm trying to sleep. Which ends up leaving me tossing & turning all stinking night long and not sleeping well. I'm still spotting, but according to my doctor all is fine with my baby & I may just be one of those "special" women who gets to do this throughout my entire pregnancy.... oh joy!

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Jtink - I seen the Free Flu injections in my doctors the other day, but last time i had that, i was ILL!!! so i havent had it for a few years now... hmmm i dunno


----------



## Starry Night

I don't have actual m/s but I must have a decreased appetite. Yesterday, I noticed my pants were getting looser so I weighed myself this morning. I've lost 3 pounds since becoming pregnant! I've desperately been trying to loose weight and I had plateaued at this one weight. Who knew pregnancy would have been the key? I do think some of my anxieties might play a part.

I got a call from the clinic this morning. I'm going to my local ER room to get my betas done and once the results are in I will hear back about my scan. I should find out either this afternoon or tomorrow.


----------



## snowflakes120

My RE hasn't mentioned anything about the Flu. I don't know what to think. There is so much conflicting info. I do know that if you get it - you can't get the LIVE nasal one. Only the KILLED injectable Flu Shot. I haven't decided what to do - my mom got really sick off it the other year.


----------



## Starry Night

I plan on getting the flu shot only because I caught the flu when I was pregnant with DS and I was sick, sick, SICK!!! It was really scary as I had a really hard time breathing and had fever dreams. I caught it over the holidays so all the doctors' offices were closed and I know hospitals don't want to see flu patients unless they're dying. I normally don't get that sick with the flu but with no immune systems and not being able to take anything for it I just got so very ill. I definitely do not want to go through that again.

I will ask my doctor what he thinks though. Just to double check that there is no mercury in them. I've had the flu shot when not pregnant and never had any bad reaction to them.


----------



## jtink28

i have to get the flu shot - i'm on immunosuppressant drugs for my crohn's disease. 

my nurse just told me that she'll give it to me at my 12 week visit - she would prefer that i wait until after the first trimester, i guess.

it's a personal decision - no right or wrong choice, in my opinion.


----------



## sarahuk

Babee_Bugs said:


> snowflake my all day sickness didnt arrive till dot on 6 weeks! so you got plenty of time :haha:
> 
> Im just starting to feel okish, 2 days in a row ive had a horrid headache :(

Exactly 6wks for me too! x


----------



## sarahuk

CupcakeBaby said:


> Urgh, sick of feeling sick.
> 
> Also I'm having lots of cramps, and each time I dry heave it hurts around my ovary area - guess that's just ligaments pulling. Zero spotting or anything though, so I'm just assuming the pains are caused by everything moving about.
> 
> I started some anti sickness medication (promethazine) on Friday and it does seemed to have helped a bit, but it's certainly not a miracle cure.
> 
> Bananas and gaviscon are also helping a lot too as I'm getting terrible acid everytime I eat bread, and at the moment bread is one of the few things I can stomach.

Same..bread dropped in my soup is as good as it gets atm. And I dont even like bread!

I have those pills..and agree they are defo no cure! They just make me feel hungover in a morning


----------



## sarahuk

bobbles86 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbles86 said:
> 
> 
> why am I so nervous about this pregnancy? I just feel like something is going to go wrong even though I've had no indication of this.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> I've had 3 children and never felt this way before even as early on as this, I'm just really worried. :wacko:
> 
> kate x
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbles it could just be because most of us ladies in here have suffered a loss or more, some have had spotting and so it might be playing on your Subconscience mind???
> 
> So far your pregnancy is doing good etc :) just try and make little milestones :) :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou hun you're probably right, I'm not even 6 weeks yet :wacko:
> 
> I just feel so crappy too, I've just bleached our downstairs toilet and I'm dry heaving as I type :sick:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I think its -very- normal sweetie.

We all wanted and worked for our little bundles. And once we find out there is one there we just want to nurture and protect our little rainbows as hard as we can.

I think its just all part of the journey. And I think its a lot to do with the fact that we have to spend most of the time just hoping and praying our bodies are doing what they are supposed too.

BUT...your pregnancy is fine! Baby will be fine, just you see :) When you start to panic, tell yourself hat youre just over-cautious because of how much you love your little rainbow already. Thats what Ive been doing when ive felt the panic rise about something, and the little time out has helped for me :)

xx


----------



## sarahuk

jtink28 said:


> i think there is a thread already about this, but i wanted to see what you ladies thought.
> 
> are any/all/none of you getting the flu shot? my work is offering them for free today, and i'm curious as to what you girls think! :)

Yep for sure. Ive been told that its highly recommended for pregnant women due to our weakened immune system. I have to have it anyway because of Asthma, but if I didnt I would be taking it.

My surgery sends out appointments for all preggo ladies for it :) Its perfectly safe apparently x


----------



## pinktiara

Yay booked my us for weds the lady was going to make me wait I told her I had spotting nothing serious but I want to make sure baby is ok so she booked me in before even asking the dr which is protocol. Only bummer is it will be vaginal ultrasound anyone had one of those? With my first I had a regular one at 8 weeks so I have no idea about the vaginal one.


----------



## 24/7

With my little boy my 5+4 scan was abdominal and they saw everything they needed x


----------



## maybesoon

pinktiara said:


> Yay booked my us for weds the lady was going to make me wait I told her I had spotting nothing serious but I want to make sure baby is ok so she booked me in before even asking the dr which is protocol. Only bummer is it will be vaginal ultrasound anyone had one of those? With my first I had a regular one at 8 weeks so I have no idea about the vaginal one.

Vaginal scans aren't bad. I have had a ton due to ovarian cysts. My scan on the 13th was done vaginal & we got a great view of the baby & got to hear the heartbeat. The plus side of it for me is your bladder doesn't have to be full & about to pop!!!

Best of Luck for a great scan.


----------



## pinktiara

well it was bumped up to tomorrow so thats even better!!


----------



## pinktiara

maybesoon said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> Yay booked my us for weds the lady was going to make me wait I told her I had spotting nothing serious but I want to make sure baby is ok so she booked me in before even asking the dr which is protocol. Only bummer is it will be vaginal ultrasound anyone had one of those? With my first I had a regular one at 8 weeks so I have no idea about the vaginal one.
> 
> Vaginal scans aren't bad. I have had a ton due to ovarian cysts. My scan on the 13th was done vaginal & we got a great view of the baby & got to hear the heartbeat. The plus side of it for me is your bladder doesn't have to be full & about to pop!!!
> 
> Best of Luck for a great scan.Click to expand...

Thanx that puts me at ease do I have to drink anything she didnt tell me


----------



## maybesoon

Well I live in Texas and it's standard with my OB/GYN when pregnant that you have to leave a urine sample at every doctor's appointment. But they only need very little. So I just made sure I drank a little water on the way so I could leave a small sample. But as for a vaginal scan you don't need to drink anything beforehand or have anything in your bladder.


----------



## bobbles86

sarahuk said:


> bobbles86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbles86 said:
> 
> 
> why am I so nervous about this pregnancy? I just feel like something is going to go wrong even though I've had no indication of this.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> I've had 3 children and never felt this way before even as early on as this, I'm just really worried. :wacko:
> 
> kate x
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbles it could just be because most of us ladies in here have suffered a loss or more, some have had spotting and so it might be playing on your Subconscience mind???
> 
> So far your pregnancy is doing good etc :) just try and make little milestones :) :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou hun you're probably right, I'm not even 6 weeks yet :wacko:
> 
> I just feel so crappy too, I've just bleached our downstairs toilet and I'm dry heaving as I type :sick:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I think its -very- normal sweetie.
> 
> We all wanted and worked for our little bundles. And once we find out there is one there we just want to nurture and protect our little rainbows as hard as we can.
> 
> I think its just all part of the journey. And I think its a lot to do with the fact that we have to spend most of the time just hoping and praying our bodies are doing what they are supposed too.
> 
> BUT...your pregnancy is fine! Baby will be fine, just you see :) When you start to panic, tell yourself hat youre just over-cautious because of how much you love your little rainbow already. Thats what Ive been doing when ive felt the panic rise about something, and the little time out has helped for me :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

thankyou hunni,

I'm gonna try and relax a bit as even if something does go wrong theres nothing I can do about it so its uselesss worrying. xx


----------



## bobbles86

I've had the flu jab with every pregnancy so far so will def be having it this time around too. I've heard lots of terrible things about pregnant women getting flu and wouldn't want it to happen to me. xx


----------



## sarahuk

pinktiara said:


> Yay booked my us for weds the lady was going to make me wait I told her I had spotting nothing serious but I want to make sure baby is ok so she booked me in before even asking the dr which is protocol. Only bummer is it will be vaginal ultrasound anyone had one of those? With my first I had a regular one at 8 weeks so I have no idea about the vaginal one.

Ive had loads, they are fine..not painful :) Just make sure to have an empty bladder. xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Vaginal is actually my preference. No pushing on baby and you don't need a full bladder. 

Much more comfortable and you get much clearer pictures.


----------



## Sass827

I used to not get the flu shot out of fear that it would give me the flu. Then about 5 years ago, I actually caught the flu while working in a school. It was one of the worst experiences of my life. I felt like I was dying, my fever was so high. I had to go to the ER and it took them hours to get my fever to break. I've had the flu as a kid. The flu going around now is nothing like it. Everyone's choice about getting their shot is their own. I just wanted to put that out there for those f you that have not gotten the glu recently.


----------



## Babies123

I prefer a vaginal us also - it is def more clear and easier to see everything going on and its not painful at all. Im hoping to have vaginal us every time I go for a scan


----------



## jtink28

i have had a few vaginal ultrasounds. i was a little freaked out before my first one, but they're super easy, and they are so clear! 
good luck love, they're nothing to worry about :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

pinktiara said:


> Yay booked my us for weds the lady was going to make me wait I told her I had spotting nothing serious but I want to make sure baby is ok so she booked me in before even asking the dr which is protocol. Only bummer is it will be vaginal ultrasound anyone had one of those? With my first I had a regular one at 8 weeks so I have no idea about the vaginal one.

Ive found vaginal scans much more comfy!... there only put the probe in like a inch even less!, there use a condom over it, with lots of Lube! so you hardly feel anything.

You need a empty bladder :) and the picture is just soooooo perfect! x


----------



## Starry Night

The only thing I really don't like about vaginal scans is I find the lube to be very cold! I once had a technician who was a bit rough and it was actually kind of painful. But that was only one time out of ten.

I won't find out about my ultrasound appointment until tomorrow morning. Kind of annoying. But the longer I have to wait for it, the more likely I'll be far enough along to actually see a hb.


----------



## pinktiara

maybesoon said:


> Well I live in Texas and it's standard with my OB/GYN when pregnant that you have to leave a urine sample at every doctor's appointment. But they only need very little. So I just made sure I drank a little water on the way so I could leave a small sample. But as for a vaginal scan you don't need to drink anything beforehand or have anything in your bladder.

ya im not seeing my dr so i dont have to worry about that thanx :)


----------



## pinktiara

I'll be 7 weeks 3 days tomorrow so I should see the baby and heartbeat im excited now thanx girls


----------



## MightyMom

I'm required to get the flu shot for work but they waived me since I am preg. (Bless their hearts!) Last year I still had to get it, but not allowed to get the live nasal blast. And thank God for that because I get sick every year with that thing! Majorly sick!

My feeling is that I would rather not get the shot. It is supposed to induce and immune response, however your immune system is all wonky in pregnancy anyway so you aren't going to get the gung ho response you need for immunity. So it's pointless anyway.


----------



## maybesoon

pinktiara said:


> I'll be 7 weeks 3 days tomorrow so I should see the baby and heartbeat im excited now thanx girls

I bet you hear the heartbeat!!!!


----------



## pinktiara

I'm so paranoid it's ridiculous like I have done this before with no problems lol Now im like what if its ectopic what if its a miscarriage and it hasnt happened yet i feel like a crazy person.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww pink... goodluck hunnie :) im sure you dont need it though

I went at 7weeks and 1day, i never heard heartbeat, but i sure as hell seen it!, i didnt really look for anything else hahaha just concerntrated on that flicker :)


----------



## pinktiara

Im feeling exactly the same I just wanna see it even if i cant hear it haha


----------



## Ely27

First off id like to say i AM reading everyones post but everyone seems to have a convo going on with each other so im just kinda reading away lol. But i do have a question. Does the flu affect us in a bad or dangerous way???? I just got the flu (sucks i cant even rest because my son has it BAD and also has asthma and of course i have tot end to him).


----------



## maybesoon

I went in & measured at 7w6d and with a vaginal scan we picked up the heartbeat really easy! Best of Luck pink!


----------



## bobbles86

Ely27 said:


> First off id like to say i AM reading everyones post but everyone seems to have a convo going on with each other so im just kinda reading away lol. But i do have a question. Does the flu affect us in a bad or dangerous way???? I just got the flu (sucks i cant even rest because my son has it BAD and also has asthma and of course i have tot end to him).

hi hun, yeah it can affect pregnant women pretty badly, are you sure you have flu and not just a cold? Symptoms can be very similar but flu is usually a lot worse, I've only ever had it once and I was bed ridden with temps over 40 degrees.

feel better soon

kate xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

God ive had flu Once!!!... i honestly felt like a bus had hit me!, i was very very ill, couldnt lift my head off the pillow!, i went in the bath once to try and cool me down abit and i just couldnt move, i just sat and cried and my Partner had to wash me, get me out, dry me and put me back to bed!!! oh it was Awful :(


----------



## maybesoon

eeekkk! The stinking flu is the last thing any of us needs! It's bad enough as it is, but I can't imagine being pregnant & having it..... NO THANK YOU! I'll be getting my shot soon!


----------



## Courtney917

ugh did i say the ms was subsiding? it came back with a vengeance this afternoon :/.


----------



## bobbles86

Courtney917 said:


> ugh did i say the ms was subsiding? it came back with a vengeance this afternoon :/.

:hugs: I'm suffering too :growlmad:

I actually wish I could just be sick but no it's just constant all day nausea and it's getting worse by the day, oh do i feel sorry for myself at the minute :cry:

kate xx


----------



## Courtney917

bobbles86 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> ugh did i say the ms was subsiding? it came back with a vengeance this afternoon :/.
> 
> :hugs: I'm suffering too :growlmad:
> 
> I actually wish I could just be sick but no it's just constant all day nausea and it's getting worse by the day, oh do i feel sorry for myself at the minute :cry:
> 
> kate xxClick to expand...

sounds just like me! i vomited once last week and i felt soooo much better lol. the all day nausea is a killer!


----------



## sarahuk

Babies123 said:


> I prefer a vaginal us also - it is def more clear and easier to see everything going on and its not painful at all. Im hoping to have vaginal us every time I go for a scan

Would be lovely! But unfortunately after a certain number of weeks the vaginal scan does not work as the baby is too big for the scanner range :(


----------



## maybesoon

Yep, I went almost all day on Saturday without the nausea.... Made the mistake of getting a little excited. Thought maybe since I had hit the 9 week mark it was going away. Well not so lucky after all. Today it has been horrible! I am also beginning to wonder if I'm going to be lucky enough for it to stop at the end of the 1st trimester. A couple of my cousins weren't so lucky.... 

I just keep trying to tell myself...... LO is worth every single minute of this.....


----------



## StefanieC

I actually ended up with swine flu year before last, it was horrific. I couldn't move and was so sick. My mom had to come and help me while DH was at work cos I couldn't even walk to the bathroom alone. I never want to have to deal with it again.


----------



## pinktiara

maybesoon said:


> I went in & measured at 7w6d and with a vaginal scan we picked up the heartbeat really easy! Best of Luck pink!

Thanx hun


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've been away on holiday but haven't had chance to catch up just yet. Got my second scan tomorrow. I should be 7+3 according to hospital but 8+1 according to my dates. Seen a slow heartbeat this time. Keeping everything crossed for a strong one this time x


----------



## Ely27

THanks to the replies!

Bobble- What could go wrong??? Im almost sure :/ Thing is its JUST starting for me but my son definitely has it. Had a super high fever today and is triggering his asthma. He has the works. I hope i caught it as a cold and doesnt get worse. I guess I'll know soon enough, Ill make doctor appts for us in the morning. Oh my were you pregnant also???? THanks for the reply :)



bobbles86 said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> First off id like to say i AM reading everyones post but everyone seems to have a convo going on with each other so im just kinda reading away lol. But i do have a question. Does the flu affect us in a bad or dangerous way???? I just got the flu (sucks i cant even rest because my son has it BAD and also has asthma and of course i have tot end to him).
> 
> hi hun, yeah it can affect pregnant women pretty badly, are you sure you have flu and not just a cold? Symptoms can be very similar but flu is usually a lot worse, I've only ever had it once and I was bed ridden with temps over 40 degrees.
> 
> feel better soon
> 
> kate xxClick to expand...


----------



## maybesoon

MissMummyMoo said:


> I've been away on holiday but haven't had chance to catch up just yet. Got my second scan tomorrow. I should be 7+3 according to hospital but 8+1 according to my dates. Seen a slow heartbeat this time. Keeping everything crossed for a strong one this time x

woohoo! Good Luck with your scan tomorrow!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## poppy13

Im really really lucky had no nausea or sickness but the tiredness & indigestion is AWFUL! It hurts down my chest, up my neck & between my shoulder blades :-( not very happy tonight


----------



## maybesoon

poppy13 said:


> Im really really lucky had no nausea or sickness but the tiredness & indigestion is AWFUL! It hurts down my chest, up my neck & between my shoulder blades :-( not very happy tonight

Poppy.... I feel your pain "literally". I have made the statement more than once "if at delivery they don't hand me a baby with a full head of hair I'm sending my doctor to find "my" baby"...... With all the indigestion I have had, there is no way possible for LO to have anything but a full head of hair!!!!!


----------



## poppy13

maybesoon said:


> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> Im really really lucky had no nausea or sickness but the tiredness & indigestion is AWFUL! It hurts down my chest, up my neck & between my shoulder blades :-( not very happy tonight
> 
> Poppy.... I feel your pain "literally". I have made the statement more than once "if at delivery they don't hand me a baby with a full head of hair I'm sending my doctor to find "my" baby"...... With all the indigestion I have had, there is no way possible for LO to have anything but a full head of hair!!!!!Click to expand...

I'm thinking of changing LO's nickname from Munchkin to Rapunzel!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

aww goodluck for scans tomorrow ladies :)


----------



## Starry Night

Tomorrow I find out when I'm getting my scan. I hope they give me my beta results. I have started spotting dark red and I'm so frustrated. I had this and much worse with DS so I know there is still hope. I just want to have that hope confirmed. But it looks like I'll have to be on bed rest again. Maybe even cancel my trip to my parents but that would be devastating.

Why do I have to be a bleeder???? I just wanted a normal pregnancy that I could enjoy. Trying to take it easy but I feel so guilty for ignoring DS.


----------



## Sass827

Oh Ely! IM so sorry to hear you have the flu now. Ugh! That must be so tough. I think the biggest dangers are fever and dehydration. if your fever gets to a certain level, you need to go to the hospital. Is the same reason why preggos can't hang out in super hot jacuzzis for long periods of time. the baby can't cool itself down. Here's a link to an article about fevers. Stay safe girl! :) 
https://www.babycenter.com/406_can-running-a-fever-while-im-pregnant-harm-my-baby_1246886.bc


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Starry Night sorry you're having such a rough time! I think it's actually normal to bleed in pregnancy. I asked for a normal pregnancy and I'm spotting too. That's what I get! I should have asked for an extraordinary pregnancy with zero complications! :)


----------



## Starry Night

MightyMom said:


> Aw Starry Night sorry you're having such a rough time! I think it's actually normal to bleed in pregnancy. I asked for a normal pregnancy and I'm spotting too. That's what I get! I should have asked for an extraordinary pregnancy with zero complications! :)

Yeah I know. And it does a lot for my stress levels that I have come through this OK before. I just hope I don't get any gushes and clots like I got with DS. I'm thinking of asking my doctor to get my progesterone tested if my scan doesn't show another sch. Honestly, I'm barely even considering the possibility of m/c at this point. I know the possibility is there but I'm choosing to ignore it. I have a friend in real life who has spotted with every pregnancy and she has 3 beautiful kids.

I hope your spotting stops soon.


----------



## MightyMom

:) Thanks, me too!


----------



## bobbles86

Ely27 said:


> THanks to the replies!
> 
> Bobble- What could go wrong??? Im almost sure :/ Thing is its JUST starting for me but my son definitely has it. Had a super high fever today and is triggering his asthma. He has the works. I hope i caught it as a cold and doesnt get worse. I guess I'll know soon enough, Ill make doctor appts for us in the morning. Oh my were you pregnant also???? THanks for the reply :)
> 
> 
> 
> bobbles86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> First off id like to say i AM reading everyones post but everyone seems to have a convo going on with each other so im just kinda reading away lol. But i do have a question. Does the flu affect us in a bad or dangerous way???? I just got the flu (sucks i cant even rest because my son has it BAD and also has asthma and of course i have tot end to him).
> 
> hi hun, yeah it can affect pregnant women pretty badly, are you sure you have flu and not just a cold? Symptoms can be very similar but flu is usually a lot worse, I've only ever had it once and I was bed ridden with temps over 40 degrees.
> 
> feel better soon
> 
> kate xxClick to expand...Click to expand...

I didn't mean to worry you hun just to make you aware. Kepp an eye on your temp, it's just that it can make you worse in pregnancy as your immune system is usually lowered, take it easy and make sure you see doc xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

oooo just realised i got my first midwife appointment Tomorrow!! and ill be dot on 9 weeks :)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Starry Night said:


> Broken - I'm glad I could give you some hope. Obviously I can't say for sure what is happening with you but I really wanted you to know that you don't have to give up either! If you keep passing clots is there any way you could get an emergency scan for reassurance? With me the clots would come and go. I would slow to spotting for a few days and then they'd come back again. The biggest clot I passed was the size of my fist but most were smaller--like the kind I got with my period -- the size of pennies or smaller. Are you still get symptoms?
> 
> I'm really hoping for a happy ending for you. :hugs:

I had a scan last week, but it was too early to see anything. I've got another one booked for the 4th of october. So I might as well wait, so theres more chance of seeing the heartbeat. I've not had any clots that big. They are much much much smaller now, more like the ones I have with my period. The bleeding is pretty much constant. It's not like I'm bleeding out onto a pad, its just like the blood is 'there' every time I wipe. 

God, I'm having such a shitty time right now ladies. I feel like crap!


----------



## Babies123

On top of feeling sick and headaches...I get so stressed and worried just thinking about labor and delivery!! Its something Ive been thinking about since my teen years hahah. I get queasy at the sight of blood and have been known to faint while giving blood or anything else that gets me feeling wooozy. Ladies who have had children before - is it as bad as most people say? I def plan on getting an epidural. I know its so early to be this worried - but i cant help it lol!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww Broken Hunnie :hugs: Unfortunately i know what your going through, i had bleeding from 13th of June till 28 of July! that whole time i didnt know what was happening!..
I couldnt get attached to baby, i couldnt think any further ahead than the next scan date... I was petrified to move, breathe even!!! it was the most darkest time of my life, just living in fear of the worst to happen.
I really hate the fact that you or anyone else would have to go through that :( I really do wish you all the best and ive got everything crossed that your baby is just bouncing around in there with not a care in the world :) x

Babies, with my first i was bloody Petrified!!! i think it was the fact of the whole not knowing what goes on, how it feels, will i know im in labour etc, didnt know how i would cope etc... I was 8 days over (at this point i didnt care, i just wanted him out!!! no matter how or which way, or what pain i had to go through, i had enough!!!) with my first and I laboured for 3 days!!! and only managed to get to 5cms simply because he was back to back, laid on my side to try and change his position, but he wasnt where he was suppose to be, so he wasnt engaging and therefore progressing labour. I was knackered he was knackered and so i had a C-section.

My advice would be, arm yourself with knowledge!!! go to your parenting classes... Keep a very open mind as to what drugs you will want or wont want. Take someone with you, who you will know can give you support and keep you calm, but is also there who can tell doctors/midwifes of your wants etc :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Is it weird that I'm looking forward to the labour part again? Lol I had it quite easy with DS and although it was painful the pleasure that you get at the end is worth it! I'm hoping for a water birth this time tho :) xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

mine HAS to be another section :(... gutted i really wanted a VBAC delivery, but there is just noooo way i can have one :(


----------



## lpjkp

Oh no! I'm trying not to look as far as labour! I'd really like a natural vaginal delivery, and that's all I can bear to think about! I'm just taking each week as another milestone, so I guess I'll start worrying when I realise "Oh, I'm 38 weeks!"


----------



## choccielover

choccielover said:


> :cry: Looks like it's the end of the line for me girls. In absolute agony now. :angel:
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxx

UPDATE!

I went to the doctors yesterday morning after a really crap "hysterical crying" weekend. He sent me to the hospital for an internal scan as he was worried that I had an ectopic pregnancy.

Was nervous as hell. Have already had one of these scans when I MC before so wasn't expecting to see anything on the screen. 

A miracle! My 2mm baby with a fluttering heartbeat was waving back at me.

Even the nurse was surprised.

Still have cramping but I'm home and taking it extremely easy. :cloud9:

Miracles do happen ladies. 

xxxx


----------



## Laubull

Choccie that is amazing news, yea for you and your fluttering bean  I hope it's a sticky baby!

AFM I've finally got myself a ticker, I got a 3+ on a digi this morning so thought it was time I did! I've also booked my reassurance scan for 5th October and doctors appointment for 8th. Fingers crossed I get there and beyond.

x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Choccie that's fantastic! You have a little Viking baby, who's fighting to stay with you. 

Rest up & enjoy being pregnant now.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Great news choccie lover :D! Xx


----------



## choccielover

Laubull said:


> Choccie that is amazing news, yea for you and your fluttering bean  I hope it's a sticky baby!
> 
> AFM I've finally got myself a ticker, I got a 3+ on a digi this morning so thought it was time I did! I've also booked my reassurance scan for 5th October and doctors appointment for 8th. Fingers crossed I get there and beyond.
> 
> x

The hospital said that I was 5 weeks 4 days too. Our own little apple seeds xxx


----------



## Laubull

Yea to appleseeds! Seeing a heartbeat that early is great news too 

x


----------



## Hann12

Thats amazing news choccielover yay!!


----------



## sarahuk

Broken: I know how hard it is on the wait..but I reckon on the 4th your every worry is going to be shattered and your precious little baby is going to be waving at you!

Choccie: Thats absolutely fantastic news...yay!!

Im really looking forward to the labour part, and this will be my first :) x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Well I've stopped bleeding :happydance: so please keep fingers crossed for me. 

I'm also looking forward to labour (whenever that might be) I had a nice labour with Josh & it's so wonderful when it's over & you finally get your baby


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats on a great scan choccielover! That is awesome! I love to hear good news!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Choccie, that is so unexpected and so incredibly awesome!!! I'm so happy for you! I can imagine how elated you must be. Had the same happen for me with DS. Your story also encourages me because I'm spotting and waiting to hear back about my betas and when my scan is to be booked. And a heart beat that early is great!!

Broken - good luck. I hope you also have a little viking baby. Children can be surprisingly resilient. I'm glad you have stopped bleeding. I hope this thread is full of Miracle May babies.


----------



## Babies123

congrats choccie!! great news 

You ladies have inspired me to not be so worried about labor or csection. I know I just have to relax about it and face it when the time is here.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Starry, I already have one Viking baby (but for different reasons than bleeding & stuff) & he's beautiful & brave. A true little warrior. I'm just hoping he is passing the spirit to his sibling.


----------



## Hann12

Brokenforever I have everything crossed for you! I really hope you get some good news very soon! 

Starry - I really hope your spotting stops too :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Well I've stopped bleeding :happydance: so please keep fingers crossed for me.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to labour (whenever that might be) I had a nice labour with Josh & it's so wonderful when it's over & you finally get your baby

YAY!! Thats great news!! :happydance: xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Glad to hear all this good news on here!!


----------



## Lady H

Choccie amazing! Yay!

Broken, Starry fx for you.

Got my scan date today, 22nd October. Aaaaaaaaages away!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Okay, so the bleeding has not totally stopped. But its definatly slowing down. Which is still great. 

I also need to pee alot. I feel like my symptoms are coming back. 

But I don't wanna get my hopes up too much


----------



## MightyMom

Choccie: So ecstatic for you! Glad that everything turned out, and bubs is ok.

Broken: If the bleeding is slowing that is a really good thing. I am hoping for the best for your little bean!


----------



## maybesoon

Broken..... I'm still spotting off & on (mostly on). I have decided I'm just that girl who is going to do this my entire pregnancy. In the mean time I will follow my docs advice & take it as easy as possible & no lifting....


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Still have everything crossed for you broken and for you starry <3 xx


----------



## jtink28

does anyone else want to cry from exhaustion? 

the fatigue has just really hit me at 8 weeks, and i cannot keep my eyes open. i work 50 hours a week. i get 9 hours of sleep a night lately, but i'm still so exhausted that i find myself near tears all day.

so, so happy to be pregnant, don't get me wrong. i think i just need a 3 day nap!


----------



## maybesoon

jtink28 said:


> does anyone else want to cry from exhaustion?
> 
> the fatigue has just really hit me at 8 weeks, and i cannot keep my eyes open. i work 50 hours a week. i get 9 hours of sleep a night lately, but i'm still so exhausted that i find myself near tears all day.
> 
> so, so happy to be pregnant, don't get me wrong. i think i just need a 3 day nap!

Yes, I'm exhausted. I drive an hour one direction to & from work.... For the last week I have faught falling asleep while driving. I have chalked it up to stress with my hubby being an arse right now. I also sleep about 9 hours a night. Although my doctor told me to get 10 hours at night & a nap after work (that's just not possible). Hate that you are feeling this way, but glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## TTCBean

Just wanted to report that I haven't had cramping or spotting in a week today! Yay!!!! I see my obgyn on Thursday for a follow-up! I sure hope baby is doing well!


----------



## Starry Night

maybesoon said:


> Broken..... I'm still spotting off & on (mostly on). I have decided I'm just that girl who is going to do this my entire pregnancy. In the mean time I will follow my docs advice & take it as easy as possible & no lifting....


Sorry that you're spotting too. I'm also trying to take it easy but am having a hard time avoiding lifting as DS weighs 30 pounds but isn't walking yet. :wacko:

If I ever actually hear back from the clinic and get my pregnancy confirmed I'm planning on moving the TV and stuff up from the basement so I don't have to truck everything up and down the stairs. DH is already bringing the laundry up and down for me. He's also helping with making lunches whenever he can. We've been through this once before so he already knows how to best help me. He's so sweet. :cloud9:


----------



## Starry Night

ttcbean - that's terrific news! I love all the happy reports on here! :)


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Starry Night said:


> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> Broken..... I'm still spotting off & on (mostly on). I have decided I'm just that girl who is going to do this my entire pregnancy. In the mean time I will follow my docs advice & take it as easy as possible & no lifting....
> 
> 
> Sorry that you're spotting too. *I'm also trying to take it easy but am having a hard time avoiding lifting as DS weighs 30 pounds but isn't walking yet. *
> 
> If I ever actually hear back from the clinic and get my pregnancy confirmed I'm planning on moving the TV and stuff up from the basement so I don't have to truck everything up and down the stairs. DH is already bringing the laundry up and down for me. He's also helping with making lunches whenever he can. We've been through this once before so he already knows how to best help me. He's so sweet. :cloud9:Click to expand...

This is how I feel. I'm on my own with DS most of the time, so I have to clean the house & sort him out. Everyone is telling me to relax & I'm like...how am I meant to relax with everything I have to do! 

I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for good news for everyone. Lets have lots of Miracle May babies :D


----------



## Babee_Bugs

im extremely tired now... i use to go to bed at midnight and wake up 8am to get boys ready for school... and i was ok.

Now im having to go to bed at 10pm wake for 8am... Im lucky enough that i dont work, so when kids are at school im literally crashed out on the sofa :/... Ive got piles of washing to do, car needs cleaning, kitchen is desperate also bathroom... but Im just too knackered, so having to do little bits here and there..

Im glad to say that it does get better :)


----------



## Starry Night

broken - I am doing minimal maintenance chores at the moment. If I am able to put it off until dh is home to help me then that is what I do. lol For instance, I get him to help me unload the dishwasher in the evening. I will do some too but with another hand I don't have to go up and down as often. Or I make meals that don't require a whole lot of prep time so I don't have to stand as long. Also, I will do a chore and then take a break. I don't get as much done but if it's to save my little one then I don't mind if my house is a little out of control.

I'm thinking of moving DS' diapering things into the living room so I don't have to carry him to his room and lift him up onto the change table each time. Though he tends to try and crawl away whenever I try to change him on his travel diaper pad.


----------



## snowflakes120

When did the tiredness start for you ladies?? I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow and aren't tired yet...


----------



## StefanieC

I've been feeling tired for about the last week. I'm 6w4d.


----------



## maybesoon

Mine started at around 6w5d but really got bad around the end of the 7w beginning of my 8w.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i seemed to of got hit like a brick wall with pregnancy symptoms at 6 weeks!!!... the sickness has subsided abit, but now getting the most horrendous headaches :(

feels like im swapped one symptom for the other lol


----------



## Hann12

My skin is terrible, as well as feeling sick constantly!


----------



## bobbles86

Broken - some women do bleed in pregnancy maybe you are just one of those people. I hope thats it, or there could be a little bleed up there that has absolutely nothing to do with bubs. Good luck hun fingers crossed.

choccie... miracles do happen hun i'm so happy for you xx


----------



## julesjules100

Quick question; all this talk of flu - I am 3 days into a stinking cold and been off work today and yesterday. Desperately trying not to cave and take paracetamol. I have just started sniffing olbas oil only to do a quick google to see if it was ok. Some advice said it is fine and others absolutely not!!! Anyone used this in first tri/asked a medical professional if its ok??

My head is about to explode....

J x


----------



## poppy13

Its all sounding positive on here!! Just what we want 

Got my 3rd scan tomorrow to see if its twins...nervous & excited. As long as all is healthy & normal we dont mind.


----------



## maybesoon

poppy13 said:


> Its all sounding positive on here!! Just what we want
> 
> Got my 3rd scan tomorrow to see if its twins...nervous & excited. As long as all is healthy & normal we dont mind.

AWWW How exciting!!! Good Luck tomorrow! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## maybesoon

QUOTE=julesjules100;21584887]Quick question; all this talk of flu - I am 3 days into a stinking cold and been off work today and yesterday. Desperately trying not to cave and take paracetamol. I have just started sniffing olbas oil only to do a quick google to see if it was ok. Some advice said it is fine and others absolutely not!!! Anyone used this in first tri/asked a medical professional if its ok??

My head is about to explode....

J x[/QUOTE]
So sorry you aren't feeling well. I don't have any advice really as this is my first pregnancy & I don't know what is ok to take for the most part & what isn't other than my doctor told me I could take my zyrtec (daily allergy med), tylenol for pain (headaches, body aches), zantac (indigestion) and Unisom (sleep aide for the B6 to help with nausea). Other than those, I have no idea. I sure hope you get to feeling better soon though. :hugs:[


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> QUOTE=julesjules100;21584887]Quick question; all this talk of flu - I am 3 days into a stinking cold and been off work today and yesterday. Desperately trying not to cave and take paracetamol. I have just started sniffing olbas oil only to do a quick google to see if it was ok. Some advice said it is fine and others absolutely not!!! Anyone used this in first tri/asked a medical professional if its ok??
> 
> My head is about to explode....
> 
> J x

So sorry you aren't feeling well. I don't have any advice really as this is my first pregnancy & I don't know what is ok to take for the most part & what isn't other than my doctor told me I could take my zyrtec (daily allergy med), tylenol for pain (headaches, body aches), zantac (indigestion) and Unisom (sleep aide for the B6 to help with nausea). Other than those, I have no idea. I sure hope you get to feeling better soon though. :hugs:[[/QUOTE]
Ta chick. And there was me trying to be good and not take anything!! Who'd a thought that effectively an essential oil could (genuinely) be that bad! I'm paracetamol-ing tomorrow as have to go into work. Blaaahhh. X


----------



## Babies123

jtink Im so so soooo exhausted too - you all should see my home, its a complete disaster bc i have no energy to clean. my clothes are everywhere in the bedroom hahah. 

If anyone is still very nauseas - went out and bought sea bands today (i know someone mentioned them before!). and they have been working wonders for me!! I thought I was done w the nausea but it came back in full force today and i couldnt take it so i stopped and bought them. Im not sure if its all in my head or not but either way im so relieved to be feeling somewhat normal now.


----------



## aknqtpie

I love my seabands.. although I haven't had to wear them the last few days. I was super tired over the weekend.. I just felt like sleeping.. I need to get some energy back, I have an exam on Thursday, and I am totally not prepared for it... :-/


----------



## sarahuk

Great...had an orgasm (no penetration) and pretty immediately felt wet so went off to the bathroom to be met with lots of bright red blood.

Im hoping it was just the contracting of things that caused a little bleed but now im up scared to death that im starting with a loss :( Guess ill be phoning EPU in the morning. :cry:


----------



## pinktiara

Had my us today my dates right on and baby is doing great heart beat and all yay i'm so revealed https://s12.postimage.org/ovxal2uy3/face.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

Thats great news Pinktiara :D xx


----------



## Sass827

Snow - I got tired when I got my bfp and have been exhausted ever since (8 weeks tomorrow - whoop! Whoop!). Ms didn't kick in til 6 weeks, but I think I have it under control now. :)


----------



## Starry Night

sarahuk said:


> Great...had an orgasm (no penetration) and pretty immediately felt wet so went off to the bathroom to be met with lots of bright red blood.
> 
> Im hoping it was just the contracting of things that caused a little bleed but now im up scared to death that im starting with a loss :( Guess ill be phoning EPU in the morning. :cry:

:hugs:

I got my only bright red spotting right after doing kegels so I wonder if contracting muscles might have something to do with it. I'm now avoiding kegels along with sex for the time being. I hope everything is OK. Put up your feet and see the doctor as soon as you can. Let us know how you're getting on.


----------



## MightyMom

That's how my bleeding happened too sarahuk. I asked my OB about it but he said orgasms don't cause miscarriage. But I have had bright red bleeding every single time I have had a 1st tri orgasm. And my 2nd tri bleeding with DD happened after an orgasm. I'm 100% sure that my orgasms cause vessels to burst or something. I've absolutely refused to do anything of the sort until the 3rd tri!

Try not to freak out too much (I know that's like asking a zebra to lose its stripes). But I assure you that my bleeding did stop after a couple of days and I have had 2 scans with hb since so it is possible that you'll be ok. Just keep your feet up and say no to the O!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

God if orgasms caused anything bad to happen I'd be in serious trouble. OH wont come near (which ofc I understand) so I'm having to do it myself (no penetration) 

Bleeding has slowed right down this morning. Although, I expect it's started again with me running around getting me & DS ready to go out. 

Got a midwife app tomorrow, then only a week to my scan. I keep wanting to call up & bring it forward, but I know if I wait there's more chance of seeing a heartbeat.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

woooohooo im 9 weeks :) cant believe it ive made it this far.. Got my 1st midwifes appointment today and ill get my maternity notes :) cant wait


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Great...had an orgasm (no penetration) and pretty immediately felt wet so went off to the bathroom to be met with lots of bright red blood.
> 
> Im hoping it was just the contracting of things that caused a little bleed but now im up scared to death that im starting with a loss :( Guess ill be phoning EPU in the morning. :cry:

Oh no! I've heard that orgasms can do that but yet they tell you it's perfectly fine! Fingers crossed it has stopped this morning. Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Hann12

SarahUK - thinking of you! I would imagine it will be fine, just scary!

Babee - congratulations on 9 weeks!! Feels like you are ages ahead of me as I'm not even 7 weeks! I'm also jealous because our hospital don't give us the maternity notes until 20ish weeks, until then they retain them. Also as soon as you give birth the hospital take the notes away again so if you want to keep anything then you have to make copies. Just a warning as I wasn't prepared before!


----------



## Caliope

> A miracle! My 2mm baby with a fluttering heartbeat was waving back at me.

That are great news. Try to rest and have positive thinking now :)


----------



## Caliope

> Okay, so the bleeding has not totally stopped. But its definatly slowing down. Which is still great.
> But I don't wanna get my hopes up too much

Ahh Why not? If it happens it happens darling. Best of luck and sending good juju your way..


----------



## Caliope

> Got my 3rd scan tomorrow to see if its twins...nervous & excited. As long as all is healthy & normal we dont mind.

 I would love to have twins, they are so cute!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Ohh congrats on 9wks hun!!

Hope all our ladies are doing good today? :)

AFM: Thank you so much for all the reassurance ladies :) This morning there was no bleeding and it was just leftover brown. Still no cramping so think I can breath a sign of relief.

Called the EPU and she said that although it only happened the once and hasnt continued today, they would rather scan me just to air on the side of caution so...im off to see my little raspberry again today at 2.45.

Im sure its all fine, and im not really too worried about it now. Im actually pretty excited to see what kind of a change has happened in there in the week since my last scan!

x


----------



## lpjkp

sarahuk: I'm no doctor, but I'm sure everything will work out just fine huni...if you're a little worried, just pop along to the doctor and they should be able to set your mind at ease...I'd abstain from any *ahem* orgasms for a little while though, I think your little bean doesn't think very much of them! Hehe!

Is anybody else losing weight during the first trimester? I've lost about half a stone since I became pregnant (I'm pretty certain it's down to the nausea and now the vomiting, as well as the lack of appetite and difficulty finding a food I cam stomach!) and it worries me slightly that baby won't be getting all of the nutrients it needs...I'm still managing my prenatal everyday, but fluids are making me nauseous too!


----------



## lpjkp

Ohhh sarakuk, how exciting that you get to see little bean again!!! You should be feeling excited rather than worried, I'm sure everything will be fine!x


----------



## bobbles86

gl sarah im sure all is ok though xx

babee yay 9 weeks. i think this one is super sticky :) 

kate xx


----------



## sarahuk

I do think im loosing weight too :) Ive been told that its actually very common in first tri since lets be honest, most of the time we feel pretty shite :D

Im actually really excited :D Just a couple of days ago I was thinking that its a long 4 wks to my 12wk to make sure that heart is still beating, but thats solving that worry today!

x


----------



## bobbles86

I'm a sweetpea :happydance:

xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i got a shock at how quick there whip your records... so i didnt copy anything from DS1... but DS2 i was prepared and so i copied everything! :) i shall be doing the same again x


----------



## sarahuk

bobbles86 said:


> I'm a sweetpea :happydance:
> 
> xx

Yay happy sweatpea day honey!! x


----------



## Babies123

thats good to know about the records. I also did hear that orgasms can cause slight bleeding and its nothing - fingers xd!!

I look like i gained abouyt ten lbs but I lost two. Which is strange considering how big ive been looking. my dh mentioned it might be bc i havent been working out and losing muscle weight. oh well. I used to do kickboxing and im afraid to continue to do stuff like that! Maybe ill start to ride the bike in the gym to keep from turning into a complete blob hahahha. I also need to do something for my arms bc they look huge and chunko!! Now I just hve to figure out how to do any of this exercise wo puking all over :sick:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ladies theres a link in my siggy to a fb group if you wanna join :D x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive lost some lbs... I seriously dont know how!!! 

Cant believe what ive just shovelled in about 10 mins ago and im starving again!!! im eating all the wrong foods!... i need chocolate, crisps and sweets! so my diet is utter rubbish :/


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Stevensmummy i just clicked on the link and i got this:


This content is currently unavailable.


The page you requested cannot be displayed at the moment. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ahh rubbish :( x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

edited it, if anyone wants in, click the link and it will take you to my fb, add me or send me a message and i will add you to the group ladies :) its a secret group so no one can see it x


----------



## Caliope

Speaking of exercize, what has anyone been thinking of doing?
I am thinking of yoga and pilates for pregant ladies classes.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I usually go swimming once or twice a week so gonna keep that up :) I teach dancing to kids aswell but gonna take that easy and avoid jumping around as much as I can xx


----------



## bobbles86

Caliope said:


> Speaking of exercize, what has anyone been thinking of doing?
> I am thinking of yoga and pilates for pregant ladies classes.

i'm gonna do yoga i think but not sure whether i will go to classes or just do a dvd x


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Bobbles and bugs on a week up! Feels so good! 2nd tri here we come. 
I went to yoga last week. Told the teacher and she said it's good for us, just no core twisting, or something like that. my gym only has regular yoga, not prenatal.


----------



## TTCBean

Caliope said:


> Speaking of exercize, what has anyone been thinking of doing?
> I am thinking of yoga and pilates for pregant ladies classes.

I've basically been doing what I did before I got pregnant. I'm just keeping it easy, taking more breaks and skipping some of the moves. Mostly P90X and Jillian Micheals DVDs. Some days I can't do anything but it really does feel good to stay on track. I think just listen to your body!

I am thinking in the 2nd Tri I'll pick up some prenatal work out DVDs, as P90X might be too intense with a belly!


----------



## julesjules100

Babies123 said:


> thats good to know about the records. I also did hear that orgasms can cause slight bleeding and its nothing - fingers xd!!
> 
> I look like i gained abouyt ten lbs but I lost two. Which is strange considering how big ive been looking. my dh mentioned it might be bc i havent been working out and losing muscle weight. oh well. I used to do kickboxing and im afraid to continue to do stuff like that! Maybe ill start to ride the bike in the gym to keep from turning into a complete blob hahahha. I also need to do something for my arms bc they look huge and chunko!! Now I just hve to figure out how to do any of this exercise wo puking all over :sick:

Yeah, my weight is only 2lbs up today in total (which given the sheer volume I've been eating is incredible) but I've been too tired for the gym for 9 weeks now so haven't been. Some of that had to be muscle loss. Sigh x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

well Been to seen midwife! got my HUGE maternity notes folder lol...

im consultant led again and another section :)


----------



## MightyMom

I haven't done any exercise since my first pregnancy after DD last year. I developed this phobia that if I exercise I'll kill the baby. I know, it's weird. But maybe I'll try in the 2nd tri...


----------



## sarahuk

Im home!

And happy to report that orgasms do indeed sometimes cause heavy looking blood loss with no actual damage :) Glad that worry is over!

Here is my little Snook at 8wks and 2 days :) The scanner had it magnified so hard to see...and she printed off the worst damn piccie of them all but...the roundish area right at the bottom is the head. He seems to enjoy being upside down lol. Hes also facing to the right of the piccie...so the top most part is his feets, and the round thing around where his tummy is, well thats actually his yolksac but he looked to be cuddling it the entire time of the scan :) Amazing experience to finally see a baby shape looking back at us! Hopefully no more scans needed now till 12wks! 

She says there is no evidence of anything unhealthy in there and that she believes the bleed was caused by...what we already suspected anyway...burst blood vessel! Relief tho xxx
 



Attached Files:







8+2.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Im home!
> 
> And happy to report that orgasms do indeed sometimes cause heavy looking blood loss with no actual damage :) Glad that worry is over!
> 
> Here is my little Snook at 8wks and 2 days :) The scanner had it magnified so hard to see...and she printed off the worst damn piccie of them all but...the roundish area right at the bottom is the head. He seems to enjoy being upside down lol. Hes also facing to the right of the piccie...so the top most part is his feets, and the round thing around where his tummy is, well thats actually his yolksac but he looked to be cuddling it the entire time of the scan :) Amazing experience to finally see a baby shape looking back at us! Hopefully no more scans needed now till 12wks!
> 
> She says there is no evidence of anything unhealthy in there and that she believes the bleed was caused by...what we already suspected anyway...burst blood vessel! Relief tho xxx

No more orgasms for you for a while girlie! xx


----------



## Starry Night

So happy for you sara!!

Mightymom - I'm the same way. I've pretty much banned anything remotely active until second tri. I got bleeding after doing kegals the other day so I'm giving my crotch a complete break! lol

AFM - had my scan this morning and I can't get results until Monday!!! Grrrr!! It's just one more aspect of small town life that I need to get used to. They're sending the scans to the city as they don't have any radiologists on site. I did sneak a peek at the screen and saw a gestational sac with yolk sac and what I thought was a fetal pole but the pic was so super tiny that the 'pole' might have been a smudge. but it was straight and right beside the yolk sac.


----------



## pinkdiamond84

I am due May 9th with baby #2..I have a girl that just turned 3 September 20th :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

pinkdiamond84: hello and welcome hunnie, ill add you to the front page :)


----------



## sarahuk

Starry Night said:


> So happy for you sara!!
> 
> Mightymom - I'm the same way. I've pretty much banned anything remotely active until second tri. I got bleeding after doing kegals the other day so I'm giving my crotch a complete break! lol
> 
> AFM - had my scan this morning and I can't get results until Monday!!! Grrrr!! It's just one more aspect of small town life that I need to get used to. They're sending the scans to the city as they don't have any radiologists on site. I did sneak a peek at the screen and saw a gestational sac with yolk sac and what I thought was a fetal pole but the pic was so super tiny that the 'pole' might have been a smudge. but it was straight and right beside the yolk sac.

Oh no that must be really frustrating having to wait for stuff like this!!

Thinking about how far you are, Id say that it was defo fetal pole that you would have seen! Sounds to me like everything is right on track! yay!!!


----------



## AnnaBoo

I'm due around the middle of May sometime! The 16th seems a good bet, I find out next week for sure :)


----------



## LoveSeel

Are any of you ladies doing a first trimester screening? I just scheduled one at my clinic. It looks for abnormalities. I'm not really concerned about anything, but my nurse made it sound like a good idea as long as my insurance covers it (and it does). What are your thoughts? By doing it I do get two extra ultrasounds (one at 12 weeks and one at 16 weeks) I figured seeing the baby a few more times was a perk.


----------



## Starry Night

So it turns out I got my results today afterall. My beta results from Monday are 6543. The result from Saturday is 4125 so they didn't double in 48 hours. :( That's a rise of about 58%. And the scan was inconclusive as the baby was so small. I will get another scan next week.

All my upbeat attitudes are starting to fail me, I must confess.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

PMA starry hang in there hun I'm sure it will all be fine :hugs: xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Starry Night said:


> So it turns out I got my results today afterall. My beta results from Monday are 6543. The result from Saturday is 4125 so they didn't double in 48 hours. :( That's a rise of about 58%. And the scan was inconclusive as the baby was so small. I will get another scan next week.
> 
> All my upbeat attitudes are starting to fail me, I must confess.

I did a HCG doubling calculator for you. I wasn't really sure of the times you had them done but I picked noon for both days. You are doubling time is 72.12 - the chart says that if your levels are between 1200-6000 then your doubling time should be between 72-96. Once your levels hits over 6000 the doubling time slows to more than 96 hours. Here is the one I used if you want to try it. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php

Your all good girl!


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, thanks everyone! I went for a walk this evening and that always helps me 'pound' out my frustrations (even though we walked really slow as I'm still trying to take it easy). Fresh air and change of scenery is such good medicine!

And then I remembered my tests weren't exactly 48 hours apart. More like 46 1/2. It's enough to make me feel a bit better. And bright side: I get to see my baby again next week.


----------



## Starry Night

LoveSeel said:


> Are any of you ladies doing a first trimester screening? I just scheduled one at my clinic. It looks for abnormalities. I'm not really concerned about anything, but my nurse made it sound like a good idea as long as my insurance covers it (and it does). What are your thoughts? By doing it I do get two extra ultrasounds (one at 12 weeks and one at 16 weeks) I figured seeing the baby a few more times was a perk.

I went for the testing last time simply because I like to know what I'm in for. I had had issues with my pregnancy with DS as well (they were actually worse...so far) and I thought the extra ultrasound would ease my mind. And if my baby would have any abnormalities then I would want to know about it ahead of time even though I would keep it no matter what!

And I'm SO glad that I went for the tests because my second round of blood work showed my DS as high risk for spina bifida. I was then sent to the top children's hospital in the neighbouring city. It turned out he didn't have spina bifida but it was there that they discovered my partial placenta abruption and gave me a game plan on how to save my baby. All the doctors in my home city would just shrug their shoulders and say "whatever happens will happen". 

However, I live in Canada and all this was covered by my health care. And you do have to be prepared to do with the stress that comes with your baby as coming back as high risk. My DS was listed as 1/300 chance which is high for my age group (under 30). The chance was still much, much greater that he was OK (and he was) but it was a rough week until my next scan.


----------



## Babies123

Starry that must have been tough! I give you tons of credit for getting through all that with your ds. I really hope this pregnancy gets much easier for you...you sure deserve a nice relaxing pregnancy this time around!!


----------



## Babies123

btw ladies - I just bought a prenatal yoga dvd im going to start doing daily - hoping it tones things up again and gives me some energy!!


----------



## Starry Night

I know I should do some prenatal exercise of some kind but feel way too lazy. lol I will try to walk as long as the weather holds. Not sure what I will do in the winter.


----------



## Sass827

I'm doing it too love seel. Gives me more scans, plus I totally want to know he is ok. :)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Omg 2hrs till my first scan. I. So excited/ terrified! Please let everything be ok xx I will be sure to update when I get back.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Big :hugs: Starry. I'm sure it will be okay. You have a little Viking baby & I'm sure you see him/her bouncing around at your next scan. 

Well today, for the first time in a week I have got up & NO BLOOD! Not even a hint of old blood or anything. :happydance: I don't know how long is gonna last so I'm going to enjoy it while it does. Now... Where has my OH & his morning glory got too.... :haha: 

Hope everyone is okay this morning


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yayy for no blood karlee :D! Xx


----------



## poppy13

poppy13 said:


> Its all sounding positive on here!! Just what we want
> 
> Got my 3rd scan tomorrow to see if its twins...nervous & excited. As long as all is healthy & normal we dont mind.

Scan went great! We're having 1 little munchkin & I'm 9 weeks today. I already feel like I've been pregnant for ages and have 31 weeks to go! Got booking in appt with midwife this morning so will find out if I'm high risk due to having epilepsy which I think I probably will be.

Broken- its great your bleeding has stopped, its a real relief isnt it?

Starry I'm everything will work out just fine sweetie.


----------



## button05

Hi ladies, can I join as a latecomer?! Just got my BFP at 26dpo!! My due date is 25th May!


----------



## lpjkp

Am I worrying over nothing ladies?

I had a little bit of spotting last night after intercourse (It made my CM pinky/brown) and cramping which I had to sleep off...I've woken up this morning and, even though my CM seems to have gone back to normal, my boobs are less sore and my morning sickness isn't half as bad as it has been...I think I'm worrying over nothing but, because of having a m/c with my last pregnancy, any slight thing that happens I get myself all worried over!

Is it safe to assume that a strong heartbeat at my 7wk3d scan meant a lovely healthy bean and so I shouldn't worry so much about losing my little bub?


----------



## Starry Night

broken - :happydance: so glad that your spotting has stopped! Let's hope that whatever the trouble was has now been resolved. Hurray for viking babies!

poppy - so glad your scan went well. Are you relieved or disappointed that there is just one bubs in there? Or just happy that all is well regardless?

button - welcome! Our due dates are very similar. I'm due on the 24th. :flower:

lpkg - I'm sure you've heard this countless times but spotting after sex is very common. And I think symptoms coming and going is fairly common. With DS I got very strong symptoms from about 6 to 8 weeks and then almost overnight they stopped. And he's still here.

And I do recall reading a medical journal that said a strong heart beat early on is a good sign to the viability of a pregnancy. If you do get really worried consult your doctor. It's so hard not to worry during a pregnancy after a loss. :hugs: But I'm sure your bubs is OK.

afm - just being an insomniac. Hate this part of pregnancy.


----------



## Caliope

Despite all the scares i am glad to see everyone is still hanging in there. 
I think one has to take one day at the time and be celebrating any progress our babies make!
I saw my baby at the 6w scan and his heart was flickering! So nice! I am now taking some medicines to calm myself as i get very anxious at times. I havent had any vomits, just a few hours of nausea at the end of the afternoon. yay! I am very moody. At times i am all smiley and others super grouchy!

:hugs: for everyone!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*button05* - Hello and welcome hunnie ill add you to the front page..


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning Ladies!!! :)

Feel soo hungover today its awful :/ i wish it was self inflicted though :haha:


----------



## Caliope

Babee_Bugs said:


> Morning Ladies!!! :)
> 
> Feel soo hungover today its awful :/ i wish it was self inflicted though :haha:

Poor bunny... :hugs:
It will get better! It is for a very good reason!


----------



## TTCBean

I go in for my follow-up this afternoon, it'll also be more first prenatal appt. I hope they do an u/s to check up on bean!


----------



## Sass827

Hungover sucks. I'm sorry bugs.


----------



## sarahuk

Starry Night said:


> So it turns out I got my results today afterall. My beta results from Monday are 6543. The result from Saturday is 4125 so they didn't double in 48 hours. :( That's a rise of about 58%. And the scan was inconclusive as the baby was so small. I will get another scan next week.
> 
> All my upbeat attitudes are starting to fail me, I must confess.

Aww chick dont be disheartened. HCG only doubles until a certain level and then doubles every 72 hours after then. It could be that youre crossed that line is all. Im sure all is well! x


----------



## sarahuk

Foxycleopatra said:


> Omg 2hrs till my first scan. I. So excited/ terrified! Please let everything be ok xx I will be sure to update when I get back.

Ohh good luck!!! x


----------



## sarahuk

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Big :hugs: Starry. I'm sure it will be okay. You have a little Viking baby & I'm sure you see him/her bouncing around at your next scan.
> 
> Well today, for the first time in a week I have got up & NO BLOOD! Not even a hint of old blood or anything. :happydance: I don't know how long is gonna last so I'm going to enjoy it while it does. Now... Where has my OH & his morning glory got too.... :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is okay this morning

Haha im sooo glad you have no bleeding...but step away from the morning wood for a few days yet!! You know what happened to me lol...you want to give your cervix a few days just incase your bleeding came from there honey. If it starts again youre only going to panic yourself :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

poppy13 said:


> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> Its all sounding positive on here!! Just what we want
> 
> Got my 3rd scan tomorrow to see if its twins...nervous & excited. As long as all is healthy & normal we dont mind.
> 
> Scan went great! We're having 1 little munchkin & I'm 9 weeks today. I already feel like I've been pregnant for ages and have 31 weeks to go! Got booking in appt with midwife this morning so will find out if I'm high risk due to having epilepsy which I think I probably will be.
> 
> Broken- its great your bleeding has stopped, its a real relief isnt it?
> 
> Starry I'm everything will work out just fine sweetie.Click to expand...

Fantastic news hun, well done! x


----------



## sarahuk

lpjkp said:


> Am I worrying over nothing ladies?
> 
> I had a little bit of spotting last night after intercourse (It made my CM pinky/brown) and cramping which I had to sleep off...I've woken up this morning and, even though my CM seems to have gone back to normal, my boobs are less sore and my morning sickness isn't half as bad as it has been...I think I'm worrying over nothing but, because of having a m/c with my last pregnancy, any slight thing that happens I get myself all worried over!
> 
> Is it safe to assume that a strong heartbeat at my 7wk3d scan meant a lovely healthy bean and so I shouldn't worry so much about losing my little bub?

Its fine honey. I had terrible MS at 6wks. This last few days ive had a much better run of things and my scan yesterday was fine. I think your body just gets somewhat used to it...no doubt it will hit us again hard later on! x


----------



## Babies123

Here is my 8 weeks sono - we didnt' hear a heartbeat but definitely saw a great flickering hb. The lady doing the sonogram told me that they usually wait until the 2nd trimester to try to hear the hb. I never heard that before, she said something about the dopler being too harsh to use in the first trimester. I think she might just be lazy and didnt want to do it ahahha. She was so quick and I literally saw the hb for not even a second. The last time I went the sono lady took her time showing me everything. Oh well, Im just glad we got to see our little raspberry again and they say everything is good so far.:thumbup:
btw - I think this baby is more on the right side of my uterus...so that makes it a possible boy right? Can anyone check it for me? I forgot to ask bc the lady was so quick and rushing!!
 



Attached Files:







8Wks.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 7









US 8 wks.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Babies123

these sono pics are better - they are turned the right way. It was a vaginal sono.
 



Attached Files:







8Wks.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3









US 8 wks.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TTCBean

I love the sono pictures babies :) soo awesome!


----------



## pinktiara

Babies123 said:


> Here is my 8 weeks sono - we didnt' hear a heartbeat but definitely saw a great flickering hb. The lady doing the sonogram told me that they usually wait until the 2nd trimester to try to hear the hb. I never heard that before, she said something about the dopler being too harsh to use in the first trimester. I think she might just be lazy and didnt want to do it ahahha. She was so quick and I literally saw the hb for not even a second. The last time I went the sono lady took her time showing me everything. Oh well, Im just glad we got to see our little raspberry again and they say everything is good so far.:thumbup:
> btw - I think this baby is more on the right side of my uterus...so that makes it a possible boy right? Can anyone check it for me? I forgot to ask bc the lady was so quick and rushing!!

I didn't hear it either she said it puts to much stress on the baby when they do it vaginally. My dr will just do the regular outside Doppler when I go in in 3 weeks. Makes sense but still sucks to not hear it lol


----------



## jtink28

my doctor also said they would prefer to not hear the heartbeat until the 2nd tri...i'm getting my NT screening scan at 11w2d, and at 12w4d, we'll go in for an appt to hear the heartbeat. i think it's rather normal.


----------



## Hann12

Babies 123, what a cute scan!! You can see so much, you must be thrilled! We didn't hear the heartbeat either. As long as you see it that's what counts. Baby looks like its on the implanted on the right side of uterus to me but its not too clear!


----------



## Caliope

Babies123 said:


> these sono pics are better - they are turned the right way. It was a vaginal sono.

Hi darling. what a cute baby. It is looking big!! 
I did asked my OB what was the right and left side and even thought it was a vaginal us, she said the left side was the right side of my pic. So I am guessing you would have to ask the professionals to know which one is left and right :( 
Best wishes honey! I dunno what you are hoping for, but unless you are very sure which side it is, even if it is just for fun, I would be careful making a guess.


----------



## Sass827

123- it's such a clear picture! Wow! Congrats! Looks awesome


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Babies with it being a vaginal scan. Then left on your 
Eft is actually left and right is right... Your placenta appears to be on the left side where it looks whiteish due to blood flow and therefore I would say girl, But please note that the ramzi theory only applies to a 6 week embryo where a placenta is not formedmyet... Later on in pregnancy the placenta tends to move.

So I wouldn't set it in stone that your having a boy,muntill you have a gender scan:)


----------



## pinktiara

mine was 7 weeks 3 days guess ill just have to wait till dec 18 haha


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Mine was 7weeks and 1 day also....grrr wish I knew about the theory then...,but vaginal scan is more accurate. Ecause it usually means the cervix is on the bottom.. So you have a true left is left and right is right... With a abdo scan like mine is, the cervix could be anywhere and so unless you know then you can't be fully sure which side is left and which is right :/

See I've tried to work out my scan picture and the only thing I've come up with is... If got 2 possible places for cervix, up the top or the very bottom...

Because its a abdo scan everything is reversed, left is right and right is left...

So if cervix is up above and if the chronic villi aka placenta is next to baby = boy

If cervix is below and if the chronic villi aka placenta is next to baby = boy

If cervix is above and placenta is actually the bulges bit = girl

If cervix below and placenta is the bulges bit = girl


I have absolutely no idea which bit is actually the start of the placenta :/


----------



## Courtney917

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been very active but my laptop broke so I have to wait for it to be repaired. I'm on my phone so its hard to go back and look through everyone's posts. Congrats to all of you with recent scans! Looks like everyone is doing well!! I'm 9 weeks now!! Feeling sick and have bouts of diziness accompanied by headaches. Not sure if I should alert doc of this? I put my scan pic as my avatar. I was 8 weeks along at that time and all looks good. So this ramzi method that everyone is talking about....I had a vaginal scan and it looks like placenta is on left side. What would the gender be in this case....girl? I looked through my boys scans and the both of them have placenta on right...hmm I wonder!! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> my doctor also said they would prefer to not hear the heartbeat until the 2nd tri...i'm getting my NT screening scan at 11w2d, and at 12w4d, we'll go in for an appt to hear the heartbeat. i think it's rather normal.

Eek, then mine must have been nuked as I heard the heart beat at 8 weeks! X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Suppose to be at 6 weeks that this theory is applied... As the further you go in weeks the placenta moves about etc

I got my boys 12'week scan pics out and the placenta is on the top of the picture both times lol


----------



## pinktiara

Ya i was not happy about the vaginal but it wasn't as bad as i expected


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I've just had another look at my boys 12 week images and the placenta position says girl! :rofl: there deffo all boys lol...

Wish I had a 6 week scan with them


----------



## jtink28

julesjules100 said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> my doctor also said they would prefer to not hear the heartbeat until the 2nd tri...i'm getting my NT screening scan at 11w2d, and at 12w4d, we'll go in for an appt to hear the heartbeat. i think it's rather normal.
> 
> Eek, then mine must have been nuked as I heard the heart beat at 8 weeks! XClick to expand...

i'm sure your baby is just fine! i have an overly-cautious high-risk doctor. i see a high-risk obgyn/high-risk nurse staff for my crohn's disease. they treat me like a porcelain doll!!! (which, honestly, i can't complain. it's lovely!):haha:


----------



## Lady H

Is anyone else feeling cold all the time? I'm sat here every evening in layers as I can't warm up.


----------



## aknqtpie

Lady H said:


> Is anyone else feeling cold all the time? I'm sat here every evening in layers as I can't warm up.

I am almost always cold... I have a space heater going in my office..


----------



## bobbles86

aknqtpie said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else feeling cold all the time? I'm sat here every evening in layers as I can't warm up.
> 
> I am almost always cold... I have a space heater going in my office..Click to expand...

yep freezing all the time, i'm never like this, i have the fan on in november :wacko:


----------



## julesjules100

Yeah I'm cold too but then the UK has seen a temp drop over the last couple of weeks (plus everyone at work seems to be riddled with cold/feeling chilly too). 

Anyone been on baby-gaga and had a look at everyone's posted bump pics? I went on for those at 9 weeks today (where I am today!) and there are bumps on there that look like they're at 5 months already!!! Don't know how they'd hide them at work lol

J x


----------



## julesjules100

julesjules100 said:


> Yeah I'm cold too but then the UK has seen a temp drop over the last couple of weeks (plus everyone at work seems to be riddled with cold/feeling chilly too).
> 
> Anyone been on baby-gaga and had a look at everyone's posted bump pics? I went on for those at 9 weeks today (where I am today!) and there are bumps on there that look like they're at 5 months already!!! Don't know how they'd hide them at work lol
> 
> J x

9 weeks?!?? Seriously?? https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/photos/model13522


----------



## MightyMom

All of her pictures she is huge. She must have no abdominal wall, no muscle tone in her abdominal muscles, or something. Maybe having so many twins overstretched her ligaments and now he uterus just kind of falls out. In any case it looks unnatural. I would wear a belly band if mine was that bad.


----------



## julesjules100

Yeah really!! Flip through somebody them though, it's just nuts! In the morning mine is still virtually normal. Come evening it's hard as a rock and poking out.


----------



## aknqtpie

My "bump" still looks like the extra 20lbs I had on before I got prego. My pants are a little snug today though! :)


----------



## LoveSeel

Wow. I was just scrolling through the 9 week pictures. Some women are clearly posted to the WRONG week! Or else their bellies are normally that fat (not to be rude... just an observation). If the baby is only the size of a grape this week, it is just NOT POSSIBLE to look that pregnant! I do think I have a teeny tiny belly. I can tell a little because I've taken week by week shots, but I haven't gained weight, and NO ONE ELSE WOULD EVER KNOW by looking at me! Yikes.


----------



## Starry Night

Hi ladies, I think I may be leaving.

Got a call from my doctor's office saying he wanted to see my TODAY. So I went and got more details from my scan results. The sac was measuring 5+5 which is bang on where I should be. There was a yolk sac but no fetal pole and thus no heart beat. The report used the words "fetal demise". :cry::cry::cry: I'm to go for another scan next Friday (one week from tomorrow) but my doctor doesn't seem hopeful. DH pressed for odds so the doc said 50/50 but he was already talking about how we need to decide if we want to miscarry naturally or take medication.:cry::cry:

I've looked stuff up since then and there does seem some smidgeon of hope. I'm pretty confident I should be almost 6 weeks at this point and I don't have a tilted uterus (most cases of misdiagnosed blighted ovum seem to be for women with tilted uteruses.)

I'm not entirely giving up but I NEED to be realistic and I do think it's best if I just accept that things don't look good right now.


----------



## pinktiara

not to sound stupid but isn't it awefully early to see a heartbeat I know some girls who didn't even see it at 6 but saw it later on. I'll be praying for you and hope for the best on your next scan!


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Starry I am so sorry. :hug: Based on your hcg levels and your scan, I am fearing the worst for you. But don't give up hope until you have a definite answer one way or the other. There have been ladies on here who saw no fetal pole and then a week later not only the fetal pole but also the hb! So it IS possible. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww Starry hunnie, :hugs: thats just sooo not what you want to hear :(

Me personally i wouldnt make any rash decisions just yet, i would certainly go along to your next scan... It could be just too early! Most woman usually see a heartbeat around 6weeks+ you werent even 6 weeks at your scan. So im really not surprised.

I really do wish you all the best for your next scan hunnie :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

WOW theres no way she can honestly be that big!, i mean WTF... surely she must of had abit of a belly to begin with, as that is just unreal!!!

Heres my 9 week bump piccy.. for comparison
 



Attached Files:







9weeks.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sarahuk

Babies123 said:


> Here is my 8 weeks sono - we didnt' hear a heartbeat but definitely saw a great flickering hb. The lady doing the sonogram told me that they usually wait until the 2nd trimester to try to hear the hb. I never heard that before, she said something about the dopler being too harsh to use in the first trimester. I think she might just be lazy and didnt want to do it ahahha. She was so quick and I literally saw the hb for not even a second. The last time I went the sono lady took her time showing me everything. Oh well, Im just glad we got to see our little raspberry again and they say everything is good so far.:thumbup:
> btw - I think this baby is more on the right side of my uterus...so that makes it a possible boy right? Can anyone check it for me? I forgot to ask bc the lady was so quick and rushing!!

Awwww loving the picture hun! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Starry Night said:


> Hi ladies, I think I may be leaving.
> 
> Got a call from my doctor's office saying he wanted to see my TODAY. So I went and got more details from my scan results. The sac was measuring 5+5 which is bang on where I should be. There was a yolk sac but no fetal pole and thus no heart beat. The report used the words "fetal demise". :cry::cry::cry: I'm to go for another scan next Friday (one week from tomorrow) but my doctor doesn't seem hopeful. DH pressed for odds so the doc said 50/50 but he was already talking about how we need to decide if we want to miscarry naturally or take medication.:cry::cry:
> 
> I've looked stuff up since then and there does seem some smidgeon of hope. I'm pretty confident I should be almost 6 weeks at this point and I don't have a tilted uterus (most cases of misdiagnosed blighted ovum seem to be for women with tilted uteruses.)
> 
> I'm not entirely giving up but I NEED to be realistic and I do think it's best if I just accept that things don't look good right now.

I dont get why they would say that to you hun. I was scanned one day earlier than you and I had only sac and yolk, no fetal pole...and they told me its not unusual to not see a fetal pole till 6wks.

Id hold off having any treatment at this stage hun. Have them rescan you xx


----------



## Babies123

Starry I would def try to relax. There is still a very big chance nothing is wrong bc its still so early! I had a sono at 6 weeks and barely saw a hb at all. everyone is different and develops differently. 

Thanks ladies for the sono pic advice! Im very happy with either boy or girl but CANT WAIT to find out!!! lol. Im going to examine my 6 week pic now hahah.


----------



## julesjules100

Starry Night said:


> Hi ladies, I think I may be leaving.
> 
> Got a call from my doctor's office saying he wanted to see my TODAY. So I went and got more details from my scan results. The sac was measuring 5+5 which is bang on where I should be. There was a yolk sac but no fetal pole and thus no heart beat. The report used the words "fetal demise". :cry::cry::cry: I'm to go for another scan next Friday (one week from tomorrow) but my doctor doesn't seem hopeful. DH pressed for odds so the doc said 50/50 but he was already talking about how we need to decide if we want to miscarry naturally or take medication.:cry::cry:
> 
> I've looked stuff up since then and there does seem some smidgeon of hope. I'm pretty confident I should be almost 6 weeks at this point and I don't have a tilted uterus (most cases of misdiagnosed blighted ovum seem to be for women with tilted uteruses.)
> 
> I'm not entirely giving up but I NEED to be realistic and I do think it's best if I just accept that things don't look good right now.

So sorry Starry. Hope that they are wrong. Thinking of you... x


----------



## julesjules100

I know!! My mouth was hanging open last night looking at them! MUST be the wrong month or something... ! x


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> WOW theres no way she can honestly be that big!, i mean WTF... surely she must of had abit of a belly to begin with, as that is just unreal!!!
> 
> Heres my 9 week bump piccy.. for comparison

Ooo! That's a good little bump going on there! Sounds daft but was that taken in the evening? I may do one this weekend in the morning and then the massive evening shot!
J x


----------



## TTCBean

I'm 9 weeks on Sunday and I don't think I am showing at all! With my bleeding and cramping over a week ago it makes me a little uneasy! I want to tell my Grandma today for her birthday but I just don't know. :(


----------



## jtink28

TTCBean said:


> I'm 9 weeks on Sunday and I don't think I am showing at all! With my bleeding and cramping over a week ago it makes me a little uneasy! I want to tell my Grandma today for her birthday but I just don't know. :(

i'm not showing, either, and i'll be 9 weeks on sunday, too. every woman's body is SO SO different. my mom didn't show with any of hers until about 14-15 weeks, and my aunt started showing at like 7 weeks! crazy, but all women's bodies are so unique. don't stress about it - i'm sure all is totally ok :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

julesjules100 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> WOW theres no way she can honestly be that big!, i mean WTF... surely she must of had abit of a belly to begin with, as that is just unreal!!!
> 
> Heres my 9 week bump piccy.. for comparison
> 
> Ooo! That's a good little bump going on there! Sounds daft but was that taken in the evening? I may do one this weekend in the morning and then the massive evening shot!
> J xClick to expand...

It was taken at dinnertime, before i had my dinner :blush: so i wasnt too big! ahhaha...

But you gotta think this is my 3rd Baby (my boys were both 9lbs and measured 23" in length!) so there werent little dinky things and also, my stomache muscles are rubbish which i think may have something to do with the sections ive had... Also this is the 6th time ive been pregnant... Im deffo showing way earlier than i did with my first! :)

Its also the same when you hear women talk about feeling kicks etc... with my first it wasnt till about 20-21weeks... my second it was like 16-18weeks... so im expecting maybes abit earlier or the same as my youngest :)


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> It was taken at dinnertime, before i had my dinner :blush: so i wasnt too big! ahhaha...
> 
> But you gotta think this is my 3rd Baby (my boys were both 9lbs and measured 23" in length!) so there werent little dinky things and also, my stomache muscles are rubbish which i think may have something to do with the sections ive had... Also this is the 6th time ive been pregnant... Im deffo showing way earlier than i did with my first! :)
> 
> Its also the same when you hear women talk about feeling kicks etc... with my first it wasnt till about 20-21weeks... my second it was like 16-18weeks... so im expecting maybes abit earlier or the same as my youngest :)

Nah, mine is at it's biggest in the evening even BEFORE I've had my dinner! I'm definitely looking thicker in the middle to which my DH comments "Yes, it looks like a big food baby." Thank you dearest. Yes, they do say you show much more quickly when it's not your first baby. 

I stepped on the scales this morning; yesterday I was 9 stone 9lbs, today I'm 9 stone 10.5lbs. That's a 4.5lb gain since the start of the cycle based on that number. Gulp. I ate whole pack of those Duchy's dark chocolate and ginger biscuits last night plus a big slice of lemon drizzle cake after dinner and I think it has caught up with me. Need to try to move it back to 9st9lbs for as long as possible. Curses. 

x


----------



## TTCBean

I told my Grandma and Mom today... omg I feel so funny saying something! I am nervous and excited! I told them not to tell people yet as I want to slowly tell people personally, I know it's going to be so hard for my Mom, she's a blabber mouth LOL.


----------



## julesjules100

TTCBean said:


> I told my Grandma and Mom today... omg I feel so funny saying something! I am nervous and excited! I told them not to tell people yet as I want to slowly tell people personally, I know it's going to be so hard for my Mom, she's a blabber mouth LOL.

Congrats on waiting that long! How did they react? Hopefully over the moon!

I had to tell my parents immediately as they had a blow-by-blow account of the IVF so everyone was dying to know if it had worked. I was really mean though and told my mum that I had a few more days to wait until my official test date (I had tested really early, got a negative so had been in floods of tears on the phone to her when I did it and was convinced it hadn't worked. Didn't get a BFP until 2 days after that but only told DH). I then went back home the weekend of my offical test date and got my DH on Facetime so he could see them and I said to my folks "We were wonder how you feel about being called Grandma and Grandad?" "My dopey mum goes "Yes! Of course we would love it!" so I just said "That's good because I am actually pregnant". After going through all the IUI/IVF joys every day and all the crying over this last year with me she just burst into tears. Brings a lump to my throat just thinking about it!

J x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww TTCBean... I remember telling my mum i was pregnant when i fell in feb! she was like get away!, she thought we were joking haha...

so after my losses, shes been there for me lots (were really close) so when i got my BFP for this pregnancy, i told her about a week after, i was surprised i didnt say earlier... was just so anxious to say the words as i didnt want to jinx it... when i told her she was over the moon, told her not to get too excited just incase, but when i got my scan and it confirmed that everything was ok... when she came to our house that day and i showed her the scan picture, she was like awwwwwwww and hugged me, well nearly squeezed me to death lol and every now and again she keeps giving my belly a little rub :)

I feel lucky to have a supportive parent, my In Laws are sooooo happy also :) just makes it all the more enjoyable i suppose


----------



## maybesoon

TTCBean said:


> I told my Grandma and Mom today... omg I feel so funny saying something! I am nervous and excited! I told them not to tell people yet as I want to slowly tell people personally, I know it's going to be so hard for my Mom, she's a blabber mouth LOL.

lol.... I think you have done amazing keeping it in this long!!! Best of Luck with your mom keeping quiet! Hope she does better than mine! LOL mine didn't last a whole 5 minutes before letting it out! But I didn't blame her, I kinda knew she wouldn't be able to last. She was just so excited for me.

AFM.... Well today I am 10weeks!!!! Woohoo! I'm almost over that 1st trimester hump! I've been out for the last couple days. Had that horrid stomach virus that has been going around. And to think.... I thought the all day nausea crap I've had this whole time was bad.... I'm still sore & weak, but at least feeling a little human today. 

Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awwww happy 10 weeks hunnie :)


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> I told my Grandma and Mom today... omg I feel so funny saying something! I am nervous and excited! I told them not to tell people yet as I want to slowly tell people personally, I know it's going to be so hard for my Mom, she's a blabber mouth LOL.
> 
> Congrats on waiting that long! How did they react? Hopefully over the moon!
> 
> I had to tell my parents immediately as they had a blow-by-blow account of the IVF so everyone was dying to know if it had worked. I was really mean though and told my mum that I had a few more days to wait until my official test date (I had tested really early, got a negative so had been in floods of tears on the phone to her when I did it and was convinced it hadn't worked. Didn't get a BFP until 2 days after that but only told DH). I then went back home the weekend of my offical test date and got my DH on Facetime so he could see them and I said to my folks "We were wonder how you feel about being called Grandma and Grandad?" "My dopey mum goes "Yes! Of course we would love it!" so I just said "That's good because I am actually pregnant". After going through all the IUI/IVF joys every day and all the crying over this last year with me she just burst into tears. Brings a lump to my throat just thinking about it!
> 
> J xClick to expand...

Your cute story triggered my prego hormones and now im sat here in floods of tears at their reaction! x


----------



## sarahuk

Babee_Bugs said:


> awww TTCBean... I remember telling my mum i was pregnant when i fell in feb! she was like get away!, she thought we were joking haha...
> 
> so after my losses, shes been there for me lots (were really close) so when i got my BFP for this pregnancy, i told her about a week after, i was surprised i didnt say earlier... was just so anxious to say the words as i didnt want to jinx it... when i told her she was over the moon, told her not to get too excited just incase, but when i got my scan and it confirmed that everything was ok... when she came to our house that day and i showed her the scan picture, she was like awwwwwwww and hugged me, well nearly squeezed me to death lol and every now and again she keeps giving my belly a little rub :)
> 
> I feel lucky to have a supportive parent, my In Laws are sooooo happy also :) just makes it all the more enjoyable i suppose

Thats so true chick. My mum and dad are amazingly supportive. It makes all the difference :) x


----------



## sarahuk

maybesoon said:


> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> I told my Grandma and Mom today... omg I feel so funny saying something! I am nervous and excited! I told them not to tell people yet as I want to slowly tell people personally, I know it's going to be so hard for my Mom, she's a blabber mouth LOL.
> 
> lol.... I think you have done amazing keeping it in this long!!! Best of Luck with your mom keeping quiet! Hope she does better than mine! LOL mine didn't last a whole 5 minutes before letting it out! But I didn't blame her, I kinda knew she wouldn't be able to last. She was just so excited for me.
> 
> AFM.... Well today I am 10weeks!!!! Woohoo! I'm almost over that 1st trimester hump! I've been out for the last couple days. Had that horrid stomach virus that has been going around. And to think.... I thought the all day nausea crap I've had this whole time was bad.... I'm still sore & weak, but at least feeling a little human today.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day!Click to expand...

Happy 10wks sweetie!! xx


----------



## jtink28

happy 10 weeks maybesoon!!! :)

question - just got my bloodwork back, and discovered that i am Rh negative. i also have a unique blood type, A negative.

anyone else Rh negative?


----------



## Babies123

Great stories on telling your families!! Julesjules you got me teary eyed too 

I still havent told anyone! the only people who know is my hair lady when she asked why i havent come in to dye my hair, a few bartenders at a couple parties we went to and a real estate lady who showed us a house recently! lol. 

We wanted to wait until atleast 2 months ( which iam now). The next time we are going to see both or our families is oct. 12th weekend - so thats when we r telling them (after that weekend we will tell our friends too).


----------



## poppy13

jtink28 said:


> happy 10 weeks maybesoon!!! :)
> 
> question - just got my bloodwork back, and discovered that i am Rh negative. i also have a unique blood type, A negative.
> 
> anyone else Rh negative?

Me!! Its nothing to worry about, you'll have a couple of anti-D injections and thats it. Dont worry!! ;-) xx


----------



## jtink28

poppy13 said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> happy 10 weeks maybesoon!!! :)
> 
> question - just got my bloodwork back, and discovered that i am Rh negative. i also have a unique blood type, A negative.
> 
> anyone else Rh negative?
> 
> Me!! Its nothing to worry about, you'll have a couple of anti-D injections and thats it. Dont worry!! ;-) xxClick to expand...

my mom just told me that it makes me "special." gee, thanks, mom! i guess that's what moms are for. hehee :haha:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Happy 10 weeks :D! 

And I am dying to tell my parents but OH wants to wait till scan, I'm assuming its to make sure everything is ok yet he encouraged me to buy some babygro's the other night :/! Men eh? Xx


----------



## Caliope

> question - just got my bloodwork back, and discovered that i am Rh negative. i also have a unique blood type, A negative.
> 
> anyone else Rh negative?

Me too! I am also A -
It is nothing to worry about. I already have two babies. They give you a shot to prevent problems at around 28weeks. Both my girls are Rh+. One has A+ and the other has AB+. No problems with either, so relax darling :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Wow I can't believe some of you are hitting the 10 weeks Mark! I'm only just 7 weeks!!

I love all the stories - so lovely! 

Babee - the bump looks great! I didn't have a big bump at all with my DD even at the end, i think I will with this one! 

I'm finding my nausea is better some days and worse others. Today I feel particularly nauseous but not been sick, yesterday I was fine but I guess I did take tablets yesterday and haven't today. Either way it's such a difference from my pregnancy with my DD where I felt like I had the actual flu for 7 weeks and was vomiting around 20 times a day. It makes me think this one must be a boy.


----------



## Laubull

Hi girls, hope everyone is feeling ok.

Quick question, anyone suffering with a stitch like pain, especially when lying down? Since waking up this morning I've had wgat feels like a stitch, mostly on my LH side. Trying not to worry, hoping its because I haven't been for a no. 2 today or yesterday (sorry tmi!).

Reassurance appreciated 

X


----------



## Hann12

Laubull said:
 

> Hi girls, hope everyone is feeling ok.
> 
> Quick question, anyone suffering with a stitch like pain, especially when lying down? Since waking up this morning I've had wgat feels like a stitch, mostly on my LH side. Trying not to worry, hoping its because I haven't been for a no. 2 today or yesterday (sorry tmi!).
> 
> Reassurance appreciated
> 
> X

Yes - I can pretty confidently say that it is ligament stretching pain so don't worry. I have been getting it and remember it from DD


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Laubull said:


> Hi girls, hope everyone is feeling ok.
> 
> Quick question, anyone suffering with a stitch like pain, especially when lying down? Since waking up this morning I've had wgat feels like a stitch, mostly on my LH side. Trying not to worry, hoping its because I haven't been for a no. 2 today or yesterday (sorry tmi!).
> 
> Reassurance appreciated
> 
> X

I had the exact same thing around 6 weeks, if i coughed it hurt, if i rolled over in bed it hurt! it would take my breath my away!!! i still get it every now and again :)


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Babee  I hope it disappears soon!
X


----------



## sarahuk

Congrats to those dinging new weeks today :) :hugs: xx


----------



## bobbles86

woke up this morning to brown spotting :(

kate x


----------



## Skoer1360

:hi: thought I would join some May 2013 fun! Hope that's okay :)

A little about me:

I'm 24 (today! Happy bday to me!) and I was ttc for 26 cycles, setting up times for IUI and getting all my ducks in a row when I realized I was 3 days late! :shock: Tested officially on 9/7 and now I'm 7+2, had some bleeding and cramping on wednesday and went to the dr and she gave me several labs CBC, hcg, and a rhogam lab and shot since I'm O- and no idea what DH is. My initial numbers were 58,461 and yesterday it's 71,772 so I was happy with that :) Pelvic rest and a weight limit until 2nd tri.

EDD is May 16th :cloud9:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*Skoer1360* - Hello hunnie and welcome to the group ill add you to the front page :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

bobbles86 said:


> woke up this morning to brown spotting :(
> 
> kate x

Awww no bobbles :hugs: Brown spotting is nothing to worry about as its usually old blood..

Have you had :sex: or been lifting things recently? Really hope it stops for you x


----------



## Lady H

Bobbles :hugs: hope all ok

Skoer happy Birthday and welcome.

How is everyone else? :flower:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

sickness has returned with a vengeance for me!!!. headaches galore and all i can take is paracetamol... midwife told me if there persisting and paracetamol isnt helping then to go to my doctor.

So looks like ill be going first thing monday :(

Ive just stuffed down me a Macdonalds!, ive been craving there fries and coca cola for days and resisted, but today i just couldnt go any longer and OMG it was devine!

Hows you Lady H??? x


----------



## Lady H

Good thanks Hun, still avoiding ms and counting myself as v v lucky! Sorry you feel poorly again but yay for Maccy D's xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i just feel blurghhhhhh... nothing taste rights, everything then grates on me, i get sooo bloated im having to lay at night rubbing my belly to burp :/ lol


----------



## Sass827

My gas is out of control and my mouth tastes like metal - specifically pennies. Pregnancy is so weird!


----------



## pinktiara

Ugh was so crampy all day today had some brown discharge than later on tonight the cramping just went away its like my uterus was growing or something lol strangest thing ever now i feel totally fine cramping wise anyways.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hahhaa i deffo dont feel like im blossoming!!! I honestly feel like im a gas factory :/ 

Cant wait for 2nd tri when hopefully we all get to feel a little more human again lol

Pinktiara awww so sorry about the cramps, i do get the odd day of light cramps in my back mostly... sometimes i find its when ive been active or stood up for long periods of time... or when i go to bed and laid out flat :/ ive come to learn for me anyways that there normal, but still doesnt stop me from knicker/toilet watching


----------



## Lady H

Has anyone heard from Bobbles? Is she ok?


----------



## Foxycleopatra

It's is so hard keeping up with all you lovely ladies! I hope you are all well. Starry my thoughts are with you Hun.

Well I had my first scan last Thursday and I am pleased to report that we saw and heard the HB 179 bpm!!! I am so thrilled and feel like I can breath a little easier now. It was. The quickest u/s I have ever had (I would of been lucky to be in there 5 min!). The tech said I was measuring a few days behind what I believe and he said the dates can vary up to 7 days either way so I am staying with my original dates. I can't believe that I am 9 weeks! We ordered a fetal Doppler last night, I cant wait till it gets here especially as we are announcing to both our parents this week, so it would be nice to hear the HB again before then and maybe even let them listen too! 

I have added a pic of my u/s at 8w 5d, it was an abdo scan. Can someone tell me where the placenta is? And gender guess.

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/D2704B6F-46BA-4E4C-8E56-9F21E6CACF2D-22021-000041F02BA49F3B.jpg


----------



## Lady H

Congrats Foxy, cute bean! I have no clue on sex so will leave it to those that have formulas! X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

foxy any chance you can sort of zoom out and show me the whole picture???

how was the scan done? vaginal or abdo, do you know the position of your cervix???

Also the ramzi method is only considered correct on a 6week old scan piccy, as the placenta tends to move after this period.. so its not fully correct :) but fun guessing.


My 12 week scan of my oldest son, reckons he should of been a girl hahah


----------



## Foxycleopatra

That's the only pic I have. I took it with my phone as they don't give films or digital copies at dating scan unless the doctor requests it. It was an abdo scan, no idea on cervix. I have my first OB appointment on oct 12th. 

12 week scan is on nov 1st when I will be about 13wks.


----------



## bobbles86

Lady H said:


> Has anyone heard from Bobbles? Is she ok?

I'm here thanks for thinking of me :)

I'm just lurking a bit at the min, have taken a step back from posting as much as i'm a bit nervous. The spotting has stopped now and never changed from brown to red so i'm hoping all is ok. 

It has made me realise though just how flimsy everything is at the minute with me being only just over 6 weeks, I'm fully aware that anything could happen.

kate xx


----------



## Lady H

Glad you are ok Bobbles, rest up as much as up can sweetie xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Keep your feet up bobbles x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Foxy its quite hard for me to tell ... sorry x

awww bobbles im soo glad your alright hunnie, and sooo glad the spotting has stopped :hugs:

has anyone tried the Bicarb of soda test Yet??? I keep getting Girl results :) gonna keep trying it just to see if it ever changes lol


----------



## Skoer1360

Thanks so much for the welcomes :) Does anyone else have horrible indigestion?? Anything that you've found that helps?? :( I can barely eat anything except for veggies because I get all backed up..

Bobbles: Hello :flower: I also had cramping and bleeding on 6+5 and the advice nurse took my hcg levels that day and at 7+1 to see if they rose, she also told me to keep my lifting under 10lbs, complete pelvic rest (boooo!) and try and relax a bit more. My bleeding has completely stopped and my cramping has stopped too. I can say it is really scary but I think the day off from work and just kind of taking it easier helped a lot too. :hugs: hope you feel better!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

skoer, i havent suffered from indigestion Just yet... but im constantly bloated and full of wind, which often either comes up and out or goes down and out... if you get me lol

I honestly look like 5 months gone! which is scary lol


----------



## Skoer1360

:haha: I never used to pass gas in front of my dh but now I can't help it!! And every time I do his face is literally --> :shock: it's quite hilarious. If I relax my stomach I look about 4-5m lol but I can definitely tell the bloat, it's getting hard to get in my regular clothes! I just had to buy a new work skirt because the other one I have leaves marks on my belly now :(


----------



## Babies123

What is the bicarb of soda test? what do you have to do? I live all these gender predictions lol


----------



## aknqtpie

Skoer : I carry Tums around with me. My doc said it was okay to take them, and they work wonders. I have heard that yogurt is supposed to help with currying indegestion too... who knows though. 

Babies123: The Bicarb of soda (or baking soda) test is when you pee in a cup that has some baking soda in it and if it fizzes like a soda pop it might be a boy, and if it doesn't it might be a girl.


----------



## Hann12

I just did the baking soda test - no fizz. Never did it with my DD so no idea if it would have fizzed then but it was fun to see what happened!! 

Just done a load of chinese gender tests and 50% said boy and 50% said girl!! LOL!

Bobbles - how are things this morning?


----------



## Sass827

Skoer: I'm a gas factory too. Makes me feel very gross about myself. :(


----------



## bobbles86

Hann12 said:


> I just did the baking soda test - no fizz. Never did it with my DD so no idea if it would have fizzed then but it was fun to see what happened!!
> 
> Just done a load of chinese gender tests and 50% said boy and 50% said girl!! LOL!
> 
> Bobbles - how are things this morning?

much better this morning thanks hun, think i just had a bit of a wobble :wacko:

xx


----------



## Sass827

Good tArnear Bobbles!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well ive got a BUMP! hahaha.... Mother in law commented on it today, and then my sister in law and broth in law also said wow that a pretty impressive bump you got going on!, you sure theres only one in there... There best only be one lol

anyone else had similar comments? x


----------



## Laubull

Babee I think we need to see pictures!! 

No bump for me, obviously as only 6 weeks but I am v bloated and have put on 4lbs already, ahhh! I was sick for the first time today, strangely reassuring! Scan on Friday, fingers crossed for then 

X


----------



## Lady H

^^wss pics.....:coffee:


----------



## Hann12

Not got a bump yet but I'm looking forward to having one!! Need to start applying bio oil!


----------



## jtink28

ahh, ladies. i made it all the way to 9 weeks without tossing my cookies....

then, today, after lunch, i knew i was going to throw up. i ran to the bathroom at work, and i'm pretty sure people in my office are now guessing i'm pregnant. sigh.

it was a good run - 9 weeks without throwing up! :)


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> Well ive got a BUMP! hahaha.... Mother in law commented on it today, and then my sister in law and broth in law also said wow that a pretty impressive bump you got going on!, you sure theres only one in there... There best only be one lol
> 
> anyone else had similar comments? x

Yep I'm like that but hiding it with baggier shirts are work. When I get home at night DH comments on my belly x


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> ahh, ladies. i made it all the way to 9 weeks without tossing my cookies....
> 
> then, today, after lunch, i knew i was going to throw up. i ran to the bathroom at work, and i'm pretty sure people in my office are now guessing i'm pregnant. sigh.
> 
> it was a good run - 9 weeks without throwing up! :)

OMG, tossing my cookies?!? That just made me laugh out loud (and simultaneously feel a bit queasy). 

I've been really lucky, not a sniff of sickness. Since I hit 9 weeks tho, I'm feeling considerably more nauseated. I try not to eat crap but this evening I got home from work and then had to race out the front door to get fish and chips to stop me barfing. I'd NEVER do that....

Bleurgh...

x


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Hi ladies :wave: Sorry I've been MIA. I've had to take a step back from all this. 

I'm still unsure whats going on. Scan on thursday. The bleeding stopped last tuesday. On thursday, I passed, into toilet roll, like a lump of "stuff" is the only way I can discribe it. Dunno if blood clot or what. It was solid. 

I'm hoping I can stay with all of you & enjoy a H&H 9 months. 

Also...has anyone heard from Starry? I hope her viking baby is okay


----------



## jtink28

haha, i think "tossing your cookies" might be an American term then? i just remember my dad saying it all the time :)

broken, i hope everything goes perfect for you on thursday. fx for you, love!


----------



## Hann12

Broken I have my FX for you for thurs :hugs:

I think starry was laying low, her scan is tomorrow so lets just hope it's good news for her!


----------



## julesjules100

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Hi ladies :wave: Sorry I've been MIA. I've had to take a step back from all this.
> 
> I'm still unsure whats going on. Scan on thursday. The bleeding stopped last tuesday. On thursday, I passed, into toilet roll, like a lump of "stuff" is the only way I can discribe it. Dunno if blood clot or what. It was solid.
> 
> I'm hoping I can stay with all of you & enjoy a H&H 9 months.
> 
> Also...has anyone heard from Starry? I hope her viking baby is okay

Broken, so sorry to hear things haven't settled. Bring on Thursday when you can hopefully get more info. What time is the scan? X


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> haha, i think "tossing your cookies" might be an American term then? i just remember my dad saying it all the time :)
> 
> broken, i hope everything goes perfect for you on thursday. fx for you, love!

Yes deffo! I lived in the US for 5 years too and never heard it! Loving it though. Personal goal to fit it into a sentence tomorrow. Lol x


----------



## MightyMom

Broken: Probably a blood clot. When you pass a fetus, it looks like gray tissue, and sometimes the sac is still intact. It's pretty...obvious...that it isn't just blood. Blood clots come out as solid little lumps.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babee_Bugs said:


> Well ive got a BUMP! hahaha.... Mother in law commented on it today, and then my sister in law and broth in law also said wow that a pretty impressive bump you got going on!, you sure theres only one in there... There best only be one lol
> 
> anyone else had similar comments? x

YES!!! My DH just said something similar the other day - started referring to baby as "the twins!" We'll find out tomorrow with our first scan! Excited! (Nervous too)


----------



## MightyMom

^^I love your avatar!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

MightyMom said:


> ^^I love your avatar!

Thanks! DH & I started TTC right before we got our first puppy (Golden Retriever) so I thought it was perfect ;)


----------



## Skoer1360

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Well ive got a BUMP! hahaha.... Mother in law commented on it today, and then my sister in law and broth in law also said wow that a pretty impressive bump you got going on!, you sure theres only one in there... There best only be one lol
> 
> anyone else had similar comments? x
> 
> YES!!! My DH just said something similar the other day - started referring to baby as "the twins!" We'll find out tomorrow with our first scan! Excited! (Nervous too)Click to expand...

My scan is tomorrow too!!! Gah! I'm so excited :D :D Do you know what baby is supposed to look like at ~8 weeks? I really want a hard pic, but I dunno if they'll let me keep one- maybe if I bug them enough they'll print one out :haha:


----------



## pinktiara

Babee_Bugs said:


> hahhaa i deffo dont feel like im blossoming!!! I honestly feel like im a gas factory :/
> 
> Cant wait for 2nd tri when hopefully we all get to feel a little more human again lol
> 
> Pinktiara awww so sorry about the cramps, i do get the odd day of light cramps in my back mostly... sometimes i find its when ive been active or stood up for long periods of time... or when i go to bed and laid out flat :/ ive come to learn for me anyways that there normal, but still doesnt stop me from knicker/toilet watching

yeah I had the same thing with my son I think I just notice more this time around because I am so aware as to how things are going lol


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Skoer1360 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Well ive got a BUMP! hahaha.... Mother in law commented on it today, and then my sister in law and broth in law also said wow that a pretty impressive bump you got going on!, you sure theres only one in there... There best only be one lol
> 
> anyone else had similar comments? x
> 
> YES!!! My DH just said something similar the other day - started referring to baby as "the twins!" We'll find out tomorrow with our first scan! Excited! (Nervous too)Click to expand...
> 
> My scan is tomorrow too!!! Gah! I'm so excited :D :D Do you know what baby is supposed to look like at ~8 weeks? I really want a hard pic, but I dunno if they'll let me keep one- maybe if I bug them enough they'll print one out :haha:Click to expand...

I had a 6 week ultrasound with my fertility specialist and a 9 week ultrasound with my OB. The difference between the two was AMAZING! At 9 weeks I told my husband that Itty Bitty looked so much more human :happydance: You should definitely be able to see the little heart flashing which is so beautiful and reassuring :cloud9: It'll still be a little blob like but you can start to discern body parts more and more at that point! They gave me a pic without asking, hoping they give you one to share as well!


----------



## poppy13

Seeing your little one is amazing!


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

My scan is at 8:45 on Thursday. We wanted to get it over with. Thanks for the support ladies. I hope all is well

I also want to go back to sleep. The wee rocker got up screaming blue murder at 6:30 & is now snoring away & I'm left wide awake & SLEEPY!


----------



## bobbles86

BrokenfoREVer said:


> My scan is at 8:45 on Thursday. We wanted to get it over with. Thanks for the support ladies. I hope all is well
> 
> I also want to go back to sleep. The wee rocker got up screaming blue murder at 6:30 & is now snoring away & I'm left wide awake & SLEEPY!

thinking of you sweetheart, I have everything crossed that this bleeding has nothing to do with baby. 

:hugs:

kate xx


----------



## sarahuk

Good luck with all the scans today ladies! x


----------



## Courtney917

Good luck to everyone having scans this week! I finally made it to 10 weeks!!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yayy for 10 weeks courtney! Xx


----------



## Skoer1360

HopinAndPrayn said:


> Skoer1360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Well ive got a BUMP! hahaha.... Mother in law commented on it today, and then my sister in law and broth in law also said wow that a pretty impressive bump you got going on!, you sure theres only one in there... There best only be one lol
> 
> anyone else had similar comments? x
> 
> YES!!! My DH just said something similar the other day - started referring to baby as "the twins!" We'll find out tomorrow with our first scan! Excited! (Nervous too)Click to expand...
> 
> My scan is tomorrow too!!! Gah! I'm so excited :D :D Do you know what baby is supposed to look like at ~8 weeks? I really want a hard pic, but I dunno if they'll let me keep one- maybe if I bug them enough they'll print one out :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had a 6 week ultrasound with my fertility specialist and a 9 week ultrasound with my OB. The difference between the two was AMAZING! At 9 weeks I told my husband that Itty Bitty looked so much more human :happydance: You should definitely be able to see the little heart flashing which is so beautiful and reassuring :cloud9: It'll still be a little blob like but you can start to discern body parts more and more at that point! They gave me a pic without asking, hoping they give you one to share as well!Click to expand...

Thanks :D Now I'm even more excited lol I cannot wait to see Sunshine :) I honestly stand in front of the mirror sometimes and poke my tummy going "Is anyone in there??" It's quite surreal for me still lol, I almost feel like my body is playing tricks on me :wacko:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Broken i wish you very well for your scan hunnie :hugs:

Goodluck to those who are having scans today :)

AFM: i feel stressed out a little, got sooo much caper going on at home and with the in laws, i feel suffocated and stressed to hell!!! Trying my best not to stress but thats easier said than done :/


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Courtney and all the gals getting scans! Lucky ducks!


----------



## maybesoon

Best of Luck to everyone getting their scans today!!!! Can't wait to see some pics!!!

AFM, nausea & gagging are down a little over the last few days. It's mostly smells that get to me now. I am sure hoping to keep it that way for awhile. I'm also having issues getting comfy at night & being able to sleep.

Hope you ladies are having a great day!


----------



## pinktiara

Anyone else get like a sharp pain when they sit up too fast holy smokes it was the quickest pain but damn it hurt.


----------



## julesjules100

pinktiara said:


> Anyone else get like a sharp pain when they sit up too fast holy smokes it was the quickest pain but damn it hurt.

Yep, I get them if I sneeze/cough and don't hold my stomach as I do it. If I over-stretch too it feels like my abs have light stabbing pains in them. x


----------



## maybesoon

I'm getting lower left side sharp/achy pains throughout the day & night. It's making it really hard to sleep.


----------



## Laubull

I am too, especially if I turn over quickly at night. Keep having to remind myself to go slowly!


----------



## pinktiara

ugh its the worst feels like someone is ripping something on my insides lol


----------



## Starry Night

Hann12 said:


> Broken I have my FX for you for thurs :hugs:
> 
> I think starry was laying low, her scan is tomorrow so lets just hope it's good news for her!

I'm spying today. My scan is on Friday so 3 more days yet. :wacko: I don't even know what to think at this point this pregnancy doesn't feel like either of my previous ones. Past 2 days have had sickness like crazy (no barfing but came close) but today I only feel slightly queasy. My stretching pains feel stabby this time too rather than pulling. Getting a lot of aches and my IBS is flaring up too. Blech. Trying not to go crazy.

Good luck, broken. :hugs: I passed all sorts of crazy things with DS.


----------



## TTCBean

Ugh ladies, I feel so useless! Up until middle of last week I had pretty good energy and had been keeping up with my exercise routines but since then I've been so fatigued, I just want to lay and do nothing! My heart is beating so fast, I run out of breath just walking and I am so dizzy! I've been trying to get 30 minutes of walking in no matter what, but I feel like I should be doing more. DH said I should just work through the fatigue but my brain seriously feels like it's turning off. Any suggestions ladies? Will my energy come back?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ttcbean: in May :hehe: x


----------



## pinktiara

it does I had it about 2 months with my son too this time its off and on I go to bed so early lol


----------



## maybesoon

My doc told me to get 10 hours of sleep at night & take a nap after work..... Like that is even possible. But I do try to get around 9 hours at night which puts me in bed pretty early so I have virtually no evenings anymore.


----------



## bobbles86

starry maybe it's because this one is here to stay :)

good luck with your scan on friday hopefully bubs is all tucked up tight for the winter :) x


----------



## bobbles86

pinktiara said:


> Anyone else get like a sharp pain when they sit up too fast holy smokes it was the quickest pain but damn it hurt.

yep like a sharp stabbing pain?? i thinks its our uteruses?? uterus'? uteri? :winkwink: stretching and pulling. it hurts 

xx


----------



## aknqtpie

I got a sharp pain this morning when I was sneezing.. that really hurt!


----------



## kezziek

Hi ladies! :flower: Hope you remember me, I've not been able to come on in ages cos of my holidays. I've missed coming on here and reading your posts. It has taken me three days to catch up lol!

I'm sad to hear of ladies having the bleeding scares :hugs: I'm rooting for you guys xxx 

Hiya to all the new ladies! :happydance:

It was lovely to get away on holiday despite it not being wonderful due to my sickness. It was such a relief not to have to worry about facing work. I'm taking promethazine (phernergan) too and it's the only thing that works for me and helps me to eat. I think it's marvellous stuff having tried all the other ones but it does make you very tired and spaced out too at times. 

I'm also freezing too, get really shivery on and off like I'm ill, not like me when I'm pregnant I'm normally a hothouse!

I also seem to be showing already too :wacko: A bit embarressing as a lady at work came up to me today and asked me outright if I was expecting and I said as hushly as I could that I was and she replied' I thought so, I was looking at you at lunch and you were really pale and you look about 18 weeks gone' :saywhat: A couple of friends have commented too and say it doesn't look like fat but a proper bump. I think it's a mixture of having gained weight around my middle from eating all the wrong things and it being my third baby but I can't believe it. Starting to wonder if it could be twins- eek! I will try and attach a photo of it tommorow if I can. 

I had my first midwife appointment on Monday so hopefully I will get a scan date through soon. xxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

TTCBean said:


> Ugh ladies, I feel so useless! Up until middle of last week I had pretty good energy and had been keeping up with my exercise routines but since then I've been so fatigued, I just want to lay and do nothing! My heart is beating so fast, I run out of breath just walking and I am so dizzy! I've been trying to get 30 minutes of walking in no matter what, but I feel like I should be doing more. DH said I should just work through the fatigue but my brain seriously feels like it's turning off. Any suggestions ladies? Will my energy come back?

Hmmm, I'm still waiting, I've been like that for weeks! I'm drained! I'm having to just sit and do bugger all I'm too tired. Today built wardrobes and sorted kids clothes out and now I'm too knackered to drag myself in the bath! Eyes are stinging I need my bed :/


----------



## jtink28

a delivery guy came to my work today, and asked me if i was expecting. i was mortified, because i am wearing a bulky sweater today (it's in the 40's F today where i'm at) and i don't have a bump yet.
i actually told him, "no, i'm just chubby in this sweater. thanks a lot." i am not chubby by any means, but the sweater makes me look more so.

i hope that teaches him to NEVER ask another woman if she's expecting or not!!!


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> WOW theres no way she can honestly be that big!, i mean WTF... surely she must of had abit of a belly to begin with, as that is just unreal!!!
> 
> Heres my 9 week bump piccy.. for comparison

Ok, here is my bump as at 20.30pm tonight (and at 9.5 weeks). It has seriously popped out today this morning at work, which normally only happens in the evening. Terrible photo but gives you an idea of bump scale! J x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0164.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Kezzie I'm the exact same chick! We went to mother in laws yesterday and the whole family were commenting on my BUMP! I can't believe I've got one already I'm 10 weeks tomorrow and there's deffo only one in there (well I hope there don't find another one in 2 weeks lol) x


----------



## maybesoon

julesjules100 said:


> Ok, here is my bump as at 20.30pm tonight (and at 9.5 weeks). It has seriously popped out today this morning at work, which normally only happens in the evening. Terrible photo but gives you an idea of bump scale! J x

Thanks!!! I now feel better. Mine is about the same & it popped yesterday.


----------



## aknqtpie

Mine is just my extra 20 lbs that I needed to lose before I got prego.. I hope I pop soon!! :)


----------



## julesjules100

TTCBean said:


> Ugh ladies, I feel so useless! Up until middle of last week I had pretty good energy and had been keeping up with my exercise routines but since then I've been so fatigued, I just want to lay and do nothing! My heart is beating so fast, I run out of breath just walking and I am so dizzy! I've been trying to get 30 minutes of walking in no matter what, but I feel like I should be doing more. DH said I should just work through the fatigue but my brain seriously feels like it's turning off. Any suggestions ladies? Will my energy come back?

I hear ya! I normally work out but since getting BFP I've literally been too tired to do that. I'm even too tired to do a long walk each day (which was my fall-back plan). I've noticed too that I'm really short of breath (which my mum has said to mention to the consultant but I suspect it's just going to be nothing). I was told that the desire to work out would come back when my energy returned to normal (likely in 2nd tri) and that if I feel tired now that it's really important to just listen to my body and take it easy (no worry there then!). Given that, I'd be inclined to ignore your DH's suggestion to push on through it. Perhaps just tone down your routine if you can or just wait a little longer til when we'll hopefully be feeling significantly more energetic. 

J x


----------



## kezziek

Julesjules thats a seriously cute little bump! 

I'm glad it's not just me!

I was a size 10 (uk) before pregnancy so not massive but I can barely do up a pair of size 12 nows, I'm going to have to get some maternity jeans! crumbs!

I didn't show at all until 16-18 weeks with my first, my second I was still carrying around abit of babyweight so was harder to tell but definately not this early. It's making it very hard to keep it a secret. I have or am telling most close family and friends now but I don't really want the entire department I work in to know when I've not even had a scan yet :-/


----------



## pinktiara

I am still fat from my first baby so I don't know when I will show haha


----------



## julesjules100

kezziek said:


> Julesjules thats a seriously cute little bump!
> 
> I'm glad it's not just me!
> 
> I was a size 10 (uk) before pregnancy so not massive but I can barely do up a pair of size 12 nows, I'm going to have to get some maternity jeans! crumbs!
> 
> I didn't show at all until 16-18 weeks with my first, my second I was still carrying around abit of babyweight so was harder to tell but definately not this early. It's making it very hard to keep it a secret. I have or am telling most close family and friends now but I don't really want the entire department I work in to know when I've not even had a scan yet :-/

Many thanks! It's stressing me how much it's showing tonight esp hearing how some (like your first) didn't show until much later! Really wish mine was like that. All being well I was going to tell work on 29 October (at 13.5wks) as I'll just get back from a 2 wk holiday so the bump can expand while I'm out of the office! So really I just have to keep it hidden until next Friday. Anyone else though about when they might tell work? J x


----------



## julesjules100

kezziek said:


> Julesjules thats a seriously cute little bump!
> 
> I'm glad it's not just me!
> 
> I was a size 10 (uk) before pregnancy so not massive but I can barely do up a pair of size 12 nows, I'm going to have to get some maternity jeans! crumbs!
> 
> I didn't show at all until 16-18 weeks with my first, my second I was still carrying around abit of babyweight so was harder to tell but definately not this early. It's making it very hard to keep it a secret. I have or am telling most close family and friends now but I don't really want the entire department I work in to know when I've not even had a scan yet :-/

Ps I deffo need to look for some bigger waisted jeans too....


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Skoer1360 said:


> My scan is tomorrow too!!! Gah! I'm so excited :D :D Do you know what baby is supposed to look like at ~8 weeks? I really want a hard pic, but I dunno if they'll let me keep one- maybe if I bug them enough they'll print one out :haha:

How did it go?? 

AFM, I'm measuring at 9 weeks, 0 days - new due date is May 7th! We got to see the heartbeat and everything :happydance:

Unfortunately their printer was broken, so I couldn't get a pic :( but, they saved a pic on the computer so that they can print one out for me as soon as the printer is fixed, so I can go pick that up (hopefully soon).


----------



## BellaRosa8302

julesjules100 said:


> Many thanks! It's stressing me how much it's showing tonight esp hearing how some (like your first) didn't show until much later! Really wish mine was like that. All being well I was going to tell work on 29 October (at 13.5wks) as I'll just get back from a 2 wk holiday so the bump can expand while I'm out of the office! So really I just have to keep it hidden until next Friday. Anyone else though about when they might tell work? J x

Yeah - I think I'll wait til 2nd trimester (12 weeks?) because I just started a new position last week, and I want my boss to get to know me before I slap him with the baby news that I won't be there for the end of the school year (I'm a teacher).

What about you? When are you telling work?


----------



## aknqtpie

I told my boss a couple weeks after I found out, and have slowly leaked it to several coworkers... We are a close knit group... so I figured I would rather let them know as soon as possible. They have been really supportive!


----------



## Skoer1360

BellaRosa: Oh it went great!!! I got two pictures printed off :)

Please meet Sunshine!! :) 

HB was at 160bpm and she said everything looked great!! It was so amazing seeing the baby :) I can't wait for the next scan :cloud9: My due date stayed the same at May 16 so no jumping ahead for me :( Ah well can't ask for more than a healthy baby :thumbup:

Did you get an actual shape with yours?? The lab tech said mine looked like a stick :dohh: Post up your pic when you get it!
 



Attached Files:







babyyy.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sass827

Yay Kez! Welcome back! I've missed my EDD twin! My belly has popped too. Looks just like Jules. My family knows. Mom took me out for pregnancy jeans last week. She said I needed them. ;) Have to see the in laws for the first time this Saturday. Terrified one of them might guess. DH doesn't want them to know til 13 weeks. Should i Lie if one of them asks?


----------



## Sass827

Ps- excellent picture skoer! Lovin the sunshine!


----------



## bobbles86

aww lovely scan pic, congrats those that have had scans and good luck to those with upcoming scans.

I'm a blueberry today we've made it to 7 weeks. stick little bean stick :happydance:

kate xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

So glad the scans went well :)

Yayyyyyy im 10weeks today! and lastnight i officially heard babies heartbeat!, i thought i heard it 2 weeks ago, but nope was deffo lastnight, took me ages to find it! but oh sooooooo glad and feel more at ease that i did find it :)


----------



## Hann12

Congrautlations on all the scans! 

The bump pic looks fab!

Congratulations on 7 weeks Kate and 10 weeks Babee - sounds so far on!

I had my mw checking in appointment this morning, all fine except I have to be monitored because I don't weigh enough for my height and my DD was teeny too but born 4 days over due. Not really sure what I can do about it as I don't limit myself with food. Will have to just wait and see what they say!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww Hann....

That happened to me with my first!, my BMI was 18 or something and there considered it under weight for my height... i was 5ft6" and i weighed something like 8stone... I had always been like that for as many years as i can remember..

Anyways i was told i needed growth scans, because "small Mothers have small babies" Yeh RIGHT.. my consultant told me that!... i had about 4 growth scans i think, 28weeks, 30, 32 and the last being 34weeks... Anyways he was 8days overdue and weighed 8lb 14 and half oz and was 23" in length! So where the hell there got small mothers have small babies was beyond me!.

My second Son.. Again i was BMI 18.5 and still borderline underweight/not ideal!... so i had growth scans again! i had him 2 days early and he weighed 9lb 2oz :/ so yeh, small mothers have small babies my arse! 

This time my BMI is 21... so im classed as Ideal... but this baby will be slightly bit earlier as i need a planned section, so im guessing it maybe smaller :)


----------



## Hann12

I guess they are more cautious because my DD was small, she said something about growth scans but will see if they happen or not!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

id take the extra growth scans :)


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> WOW theres no way she can honestly be that big!, i mean WTF... surely she must of had abit of a belly to begin with, as that is just unreal!!!
> 
> Heres my 9 week bump piccy.. for comparison
> 
> Ok, here is my bump as at 20.30pm tonight (and at 9.5 weeks). It has seriously popped out today this morning at work, which normally only happens in the evening. Terrible photo but gives you an idea of bump scale! J xClick to expand...

Awwww cute little bump hun! xx


----------



## sarahuk

pinktiara said:


> I am still fat from my first baby so I don't know when I will show haha

Haha well im just fat...so i dont know if ill show at all! :( xx


----------



## StefanieC

i had my scan this morning. no picture though as they don't do them for early dating scans and we weren't allowed to take one of the screen with our phones :(. but baby is absolutely fine, only one in there thankfully as i was starting to wonder as how much bigger my belly looks but it must just be bloat/fat lol. we saw the heartbeat flickering away and baby is measuring approx 7 weeks which can be a bit out at this stage so right along with how far i actually am :). the scan was a bit quick but it was amazing to see :cloud9:


----------



## julesjules100

StefanieC said:


> i had my scan this morning. no picture though as they don't do them for early dating scans and we weren't allowed to take one of the screen with our phones :(. but baby is absolutely fine, only one in there thankfully as i was starting to wonder as how much bigger my belly looks but it must just be bloat/fat lol. we saw the heartbeat flickering away and baby is measuring approx 7 weeks which can be a bit out at this stage so right along with how far i actually am :). the scan was a bit quick but it was amazing to see :cloud9:

Why on earth couldn't you take a photo with your phone?! Funny policy not to let you do that!

So pleased that the scan went well though! x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww stefanie thats great news hunnie :).. shame about them not letting you have a scan picture though :/ 

Just make sure you get lots when its your 12 week scan :)


----------



## StefanieC

she said something like 'hospital privacy policy' or something, i can't seem to remember what she actually said now, just that she said no, preggo brain in full swing lol.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww thats baubles!!!... its obviously your baby! shes bloody scanning you... eee i dunno, i hate policies etc all common sense goes out the window :/


----------



## julesjules100

StefanieC said:


> she said something like 'hospital privacy policy' or something, i can't seem to remember what she actually said now, just that she said no, preggo brain in full swing lol.

I'm actually really miffed for you! What a load of tosh, they're YOUR medical pictures! x


----------



## julesjules100

AND under data protection you have a right to request a full copy of your medical file if you wanted and as a result they would be giving you the pictures then! Nuts x


----------



## bobbles86

sarahuk said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> I am still fat from my first baby so I don't know when I will show haha
> 
> Haha well im just fat...so i dont know if ill show at all! :( xxClick to expand...

aww girls don't beat yourselves up we can't all be skinny minnies like these 2 :haha:

I'm just watching what i'm eating trying to snack on fruit and veg and eat healthily.


----------



## bobbles86

StefanieC said:


> i had my scan this morning. no picture though as they don't do them for early dating scans and we weren't allowed to take one of the screen with our phones :(. but baby is absolutely fine, only one in there thankfully as i was starting to wonder as how much bigger my belly looks but it must just be bloat/fat lol. we saw the heartbeat flickering away and baby is measuring approx 7 weeks which can be a bit out at this stage so right along with how far i actually am :). the scan was a bit quick but it was amazing to see :cloud9:

yay a healthy little bean...

hmm bit stingy of them not letting you have a pic though :growlmad:

xx


----------



## StefanieC

i totally agree, its a load of crap, i wish i had just one picture to keep! oh well i will get a couple in a month or so when i have my 12 week scan, i should be grateful i got to see squishy earlier than some people get to.


----------



## bobbles86

StefanieC said:


> i totally agree, its a load of crap, i wish i had just one picture to keep! oh well i will get a couple in a month or so when i have my 12 week scan, i should be grateful i got to see squishy earlier than some people get to.

i won't get to see bubs until 12/13 weeks so i refuse to accept i'm pregnant until then :haha:


----------



## StefanieC

bobbles86 said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> i totally agree, its a load of crap, i wish i had just one picture to keep! oh well i will get a couple in a month or so when i have my 12 week scan, i should be grateful i got to see squishy earlier than some people get to.
> 
> i won't get to see bubs until 12/13 weeks so i refuse to accept i'm pregnant until then :haha:Click to expand...

i know what you mean, i've been like 'what if the tests are wrong' (yeah all 10 of them or however many lol :dohh:). but seeing it on screen was amazing, although still doesn't feel real!


----------



## Sass827

DH says stuff like, " I keep forgetting your pregnant" hoping it changes after we go for our Doppler on Friday.


----------



## jtink28

i mean, i'm 9 weeks, and this is my first baby, so i'm not showing. i have only felt sick once or twice, and no morning sickness. i cracked open a big beer the other day for the football game, and my DH looks at me weird, saying, "uh, you're pregnant. no beer." 

right.

anyone else kinda "forget" they're prengant? i even saw the heartbeat and it doesn't seem real yet.


----------



## kezziek

Lol oops jtink thats funny  i dont forget as such but i've already broken some of the food rules. Had camembert cheese on holiday which i thought would be ok as it said pasteurised but apparently not according to my midwife :-\ i dunno. I think i had the odd bit of alchohol last time towards end but like a very small amount, small glass of shandy kinda thing as they say it's the binge drinking thats the problem not having an odd glass here and there. Good on your OH to notice thats so sweet, i think mine would forget.

Sass it's so awkward this not telling thing isn't it.... I think best not to lie as they are your inlaws they might be a bit hurt if they find out a few weeks down the line. But it depends on your relationship with them i guess. I find it really hard if someone asks me outright as you know they will know eventually that you were lying although some people do understand the wanting to keep it quiet thing until 3 months. Lets hope they don't ask! Have a glass of wine and tip it down the loo or something

Stefanie - my hospital have the same policy about not giving early scan photos out too, it sucks. I had one with my 1st and practically begged for one :-( she said but theres not much to see but to you thats your baby. Grrr.

It doesn't seem real that i'm having an actual baby yet either. I just feel ill and bloated. I don't think it will feel real until i can see baby on the screen or even until I feel first movements.

XxxxxX


----------



## jtink28

so weird they won't give you just one picture!!! i mean, why not??
when i asked the ultrasound lady, i was totally prepared for her to say no. she simply said, "sure. how many do you want?" 

i wonder why they don't give out just one?


----------



## StefanieC

kezziek said:


> Stefanie - my hospital have the same policy about not giving early scan photos out too, it sucks. I had one with my 1st and practically begged for one :-( she said but theres not much to see but to you thats your baby. Grrr.

i completely agree, it may not mean much to them but its everything to us!


----------



## jtink28

i am a total sap, and i pull my ultrasound picture out at least once a day to look at it. i'm going to buy an ultrasound frame online, i think, or make the ultrasound pics into some kind of scrapbook page. 

i mean, it's the first picture EVER of your kid. why WOULDN'T you want it??


----------



## StefanieC

exactly! mean hospital policies :(


----------



## kezziek

Lol oops jtink thats funny  i dont forget as such but i've already broken some of the food rules. Had camembert cheese on holiday which i thought would be ok as it said pasteurised but apparently not according to my midwife :-\ i dunno. I think i had the odd bit of alchohol last time towards end but like a very small amount, small glass of shandy kinda thing as they say it's the binge drinking thats the problem not having an odd glass here and there. Good on your OH to notice thats so sweet, i think mine would forget.

Sass it's so awkward this not telling thing isn't it.... I think best not to lie as they are your inlaws they might be a bit hurt if they find out a few weeks down the line. But it depends on your relationship with them i guess. I find it really hard if someone asks me outright as you know they will know eventually that you were lying although some people do understand the wanting to keep it quiet thing until 3 months. Lets hope they don't ask! Have a glass of wine and tip it down the loo or something

Stefanie - my hospital have the same policy about not giving early scan photos out too, it sucks. I had one with my 1st and practically begged for one :-( she said but theres not much to see but to you thats your baby. Grrr.

It doesn't seem real that i'm having an actual baby yet either. I just feel ill and bloated. I don't think it will feel real until i can see baby on the screen or even until I feel first movements.

XxxxxX


----------



## maybesoon

OMG! I carry my pics in my purse. I look at them all the time. Hell I pulled them out yesterday afternoon & got all teary eyed just looking at my little bean. I would be PISSED if they hadn't given me at least one!


----------



## TTCBean

I hope I get a picture at my 10w5d scan! I'll definitely ask.


----------



## StefanieC

I think it was also cos it wasn't an official appointment as such, it was just to date it due to my pcos causing a non existent af for ages before.


----------



## sarahuk

It still sounds crap to me hun. Ive had to have three scans and each time when I asked if i coul have a piccie they said no prob whatsoever. Its defo a shite policy!! xx


----------



## maybesoon

I don't get it either.... I didn't even have to ask for a printout. They just printed out 3 pictures & handed them to me.


----------



## Lady H

jtink28 said:


> i mean, i'm 9 weeks, and this is my first baby, so i'm not showing. i have only felt sick once or twice, and no morning sickness. i cracked open a big beer the other day for the football game, and my DH looks at me weird, saying, "uh, you're pregnant. no beer."
> 
> right.
> 
> anyone else kinda "forget" they're prengant? i even saw the heartbeat and it doesn't seem real yet.

Thank god you said this! I feel the same. BB's are tender and I feel,hungry more, but I've nothing else. I read about you all having twinges etc which I don't really get and convince myself little Freebie has stopped growing. I really hope I'm just lucky, as no scan until 11 weeks. Still not heard from midwife for booking appt. I need to have downs tests and scan and I know there is a time slot that needs to happen in.


----------



## poppy13

sarahuk said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> I am still fat from my first baby so I don't know when I will show haha
> 
> Haha well im just fat...so i dont know if ill show at all! :( xxClick to expand...

You will show sweetie!!

I'm 10 weeks today so 2 weeks until we can tell people about munchkin. So excited! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Lady H said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> i mean, i'm 9 weeks, and this is my first baby, so i'm not showing. i have only felt sick once or twice, and no morning sickness. i cracked open a big beer the other day for the football game, and my DH looks at me weird, saying, "uh, you're pregnant. no beer."
> 
> right.
> 
> anyone else kinda "forget" they're prengant? i even saw the heartbeat and it doesn't seem real yet.
> 
> Thank god you said this! I feel the same. BB's are tender and I feel,hungry more, but I've nothing else. I read about you all having twinges etc which I don't really get and convince myself little Freebie has stopped growing. I really hope I'm just lucky, as no scan until 11 weeks. Still not heard from midwife for booking appt. I need to have downs tests and scan and I know there is a time slot that needs to happen in.Click to expand...

I just had my first booking appointment at 9wks 1 day :) They sent off the referral for the 12wk scan during the initial appointment and she told me the downs test etc is done at the same time and can be done from 11 to 14wks :) Could always call the midwife again and ask again for the appointment. Tell them its cos u need to arrange stuff with work :) xx


----------



## beautiful_mom

Hey Everyone! I dont know if you remember me, but I was on this page earlier in September..I was due May 3rd. I am pregnant again!!!! I'm 6wks 2days, today. I am due May 27th. Can I join?


----------



## kezziek

Hi beauiful_mum thats great you are back! Congratulations! X


----------



## maybesoon

beautiful_mom said:


> Hey Everyone! I dont know if you remember me, but I was on this page earlier in September..I was due May 3rd. I am pregnant again!!!! I'm 6wks 2days, today. I am due May 27th. Can I join?

Welcome back & Congrats!!!!


----------



## bobbles86

beautiful_mom said:


> Hey Everyone! I dont know if you remember me, but I was on this page earlier in September..I was due May 3rd. I am pregnant again!!!! I'm 6wks 2days, today. I am due May 27th. Can I join?

this is brilliant news, welcome back sweetie!! 

really hope it's a sticky bubs for you :)

kate xx


----------



## Jinbean

beautiful_mom said:


> Hey Everyone! I dont know if you remember me, but I was on this page earlier in September..I was due May 3rd. I am pregnant again!!!! I'm 6wks 2days, today. I am due May 27th. Can I join?

Hey Sweetie!

How wonderful! Welcome back sweetie!! Big Hugs!

J xxx


----------



## Jinbean

Hey Ladies!

Had my third scan today and finally got a piccie! It was wonderful and the little one was wriggling around and waving their arms and feet! So cute! I was almost blubbering and had the most ridiculous grin on my face! 

We got to listen to the heartbeat too (although we had already heard it, as we managed to find it using our doppler the other night! Yay!)

Sonographer was lovely and, as she knew this is the furthest we have got with a pregnancy, she took her time and let us just watch the little one moving around! :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing ok?! :flower:

Big Hugs! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

J xxx
 



Attached Files:







20121003 9w4d Baby Lloyd (2).jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Babee_Bugs

beautiful_mom said:


> Hey Everyone! I dont know if you remember me, but I was on this page earlier in September..I was due May 3rd. I am pregnant again!!!! I'm 6wks 2days, today. I am due May 27th. Can I join?

Awwww welcome back hunnie!!! :) ill add you on the front page x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Jinbean said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Had my third scan today and finally got a piccie! It was wonderful and the little one was wriggling around and waving their arms and feet! So cute! I was almost blubbering and had the most ridiculous grin on my face!
> 
> We got to listen to the heartbeat too (although we had already heard it, as we managed to find it using our doppler the other night! Yay!)
> 
> Sonographer was lovely and, as she knew this is the furthest we have got with a pregnancy, she took her time and let us just watch the little one moving around! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok?! :flower:
> 
> Big Hugs! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> J xxx

awwwwww that scan is sooooooo cute! its surprising how quick there change from just a blob to an actual recognised baby :)


----------



## Babies123

Awesome news beautiful mom!! whooohooo!

Jinbean live the pic!! your baby looks nice and cozy relaxing in there


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Skoer1360 said:


> BellaRosa: Oh it went great!!! I got two pictures printed off :)
> 
> Please meet Sunshine!! :)
> 
> HB was at 160bpm and she said everything looked great!! It was so amazing seeing the baby :) I can't wait for the next scan :cloud9: My due date stayed the same at May 16 so no jumping ahead for me :( Ah well can't ask for more than a healthy baby :thumbup:
> 
> Did you get an actual shape with yours?? The lab tech said mine looked like a stick :dohh: Post up your pic when you get it!

Yay Skoer! A stick yeesh, darn tech! Did they zoom in some more for you? I didn't get a bpm measure on the heart rate he just pointed to it flashing away :cloud9:


----------



## TTCBean

What a lovely scan Jinbean!!

---
I've never had a UTI before but I am scared I may have one. I feel like I need to pee constantly, and when I do go there isn't much (unless I hold it for a while). I also have a slight burning feeling (not when I go pee though)... is this a UTI? I drank some cranberry juice this morning and will take 1 cranberry pill before bed. Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Sass827

Does sound like it. If you pee blood, it means the infection has moved to your kidneys. At the drug store, you can get AZO tabs that will help, but really you need antibiotics from a doctor. If you still feel bad, call your doctor tomorrow.


----------



## TTCBean

Sass827 said:


> Does sound like it. If you pee blood, it means the infection has moved to your kidneys. At the drug store, you can get AZO tabs that will help, but really you need antibiotics from a doctor. If you still feel bad, call your doctor tomorrow.

Thank you! I'll keep an eye out for blood. So far it's just clear (been drinking so much water)! I'll look into the AZO tabs, never heard of them before. I'll definitely call my doctor in the morning if I am still having symptoms.


----------



## Sass827

If you get fever over 100-101, go to the ER. Hope you feel better soon and it turns out to be nothing! Keep me posted!


----------



## Skoer1360

HopinAndPrayn said:


> Skoer1360 said:
> 
> 
> BellaRosa: Oh it went great!!! I got two pictures printed off :)
> 
> Please meet Sunshine!! :)
> 
> HB was at 160bpm and she said everything looked great!! It was so amazing seeing the baby :) I can't wait for the next scan :cloud9: My due date stayed the same at May 16 so no jumping ahead for me :( Ah well can't ask for more than a healthy baby :thumbup:
> 
> Did you get an actual shape with yours?? The lab tech said mine looked like a stick :dohh: Post up your pic when you get it!
> 
> Yay Skoer! A stick yeesh, darn tech! Did they zoom in some more for you? I didn't get a bpm measure on the heart rate he just pointed to it flashing away :cloud9:Click to expand...

That was as close as they got, didn't think about asking them to zoom in? lol honestly didn't know they could. I'm not sure how she got the heartbeat but she let it sit there for a while and then said it was 160bpm and I was good with that :) It was so weird seeing the valves flutter!


----------



## julesjules100

TTCBean said:


> Thank you! I'll keep an eye out for blood. So far it's just clear (been drinking so much water)! I'll look into the AZO tabs, never heard of them before. I'll definitely call my doctor in the morning if I am still having symptoms.

I had recurrent cystitis for nearly a year. I didn't need to look out for blood in my pee; by the time it got to that point i was in total agony. Unlikely it will get to that. Push lots of water to try to get the bug out. Cranberry juice (and it has got be the 100% juice not oceans spray) was disgusting and did nothing for me. In the uk you can get potassium citrate but you can also get sachets made up with something similar too. Go to your pharmacy in the morning to see if the have it (and check its ok when preg). If thaf doesnt clear it in a few days go to your doctor. Totally sucks. I was on antibiotics for the majority of the year and then it randomly stopped. 

J x


----------



## poppy13

It does sound like it :-( drink plenty & see your dr to get it sorted quick.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Scan this morning. I feel sick. Been up most of the night with nightmares. Which sounds ridiculous for a grown woman. But hey. 

Please keep me & my OH in your thoughts ladies. We need some good news


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Broken I have envy thing crossed for you Hun.

Beautiful I am so happy to see you join again so soon, sending loads of baby dust your way lovely.

TTCbean im so to hear about the uti, they suck! Unfortunately i get them frequently due to a kidney problem I have. As said by someone earlier jump on it now before it gets in to your kidneys, trust me you don't wanna go there.

I am so excited, my Doppler arrived in the mail today! So of course I had to try I straight away, would you believe I found bugaboo's HB almost straight away!! It's still sitting around 175-180 bpm. I was starting to stress out as my symptoms seem to be easing off but now you can't wipe the grin off my face :cloud9: and now I feel so much more happy to tell our family on the weekend, I might even take my Doppler with me to let them hear.


----------



## lpjkp

Foxycleopatra: Wow! That's so exciting! I've had my doppler since 8 weeks (Sonoline B)...I must be finding it because the doppler shoots up to around 170bpm, but only lasts for about 10 seconds, and I'm not sure whether I can really hear it...the vomiting is still reassurring me that everything is fine for the meantime though!

Broken: Good luck for your scan today hun, my thoughts are with you...I really hope that you see a healthy little bean on that screen x

Beautiful: Woo!!! Congratulations on getting another BFP so soon, you very lucky lady!!! Fingers and toes crossed that you have a little sticky bean this time!xx

TTCbean: Ouch! Sorry to hear that you think you may have a UTI...rather than wait it out and risk it getting worse if it is a UTI, why don't you try and see if you can pop along to the doctors and nip it in the bud sooner? Hope it gets sorted soon!x

AFM: Sicky sicky sicky this morning! I had such a fantastic day yesterday, only heaved like twice and just the mildest of nausea...I should have made the most of it because I felt so sick at like 3 this morning after my midnight toilet trip (To which I though "Sod off! It's too early for this crap!"), and vomited this morning within half an hour of being up! Not impressed to say the least, but happy that baby was saying "Morning mommy!" Nausea seems to have subsided now I've thrown up for a little while, so better get my ass into gear and get as much done as i can before it's back!x


----------



## kezziek

Thinking of you Broken, big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx

Foxy thats great about the doppler, how reassuring! My next midwife appointments not until the 19th november so i have a long wait to hear bubs, i'm tempted to get one now!  X


----------



## bobbles86

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Scan this morning. I feel sick. Been up most of the night with nightmares. Which sounds ridiculous for a grown woman. But hey.
> 
> Please keep me & my OH in your thoughts ladies. We need some good news

you are in my thoughts hunni, hopefully you'll be back on here later with a pic of your beautiful bouncing bean :) 

kate x


----------



## Hann12

Broken - FX for today, will be thinking of you!

Foxy - thats grreat about the heartbeat. I got my doppler yesterday sonnoline b but can't find it yet, its still early days though!

TTCBean - I've also had recurrent UTIs, in fact I'm on antibiotics all the time after DTD as that can cause it. If you even have a twinge of it this morning go to the dr because if it develops and gets worse it gets worse very quickly. When I get it within an hour I'm in agony and peeing blood. I know my situation is extreme but you just don't want to mess around with UTIs in pregnancy so get it seen to. Antibiotics are normally the only way to treat it properly, the other over the counter stuff just relieve the symtoms. :hugs: and hope its gone this morning and wasn't one.

Hows everyone else today? I woke up this morning with usual nausea but wasn't sick and actually feeling pretty good now! I'm sure I must be having a boy this time as its such a different pregnancy to my DD.


----------



## BrokenfoREVer

Complete miscarriage. 

I can't even speak. Gonna go pick Josh up & hold him tight. 

Happy & healthy 9 months to you all. I'm sorry I won't be with you. 

Thank you all for the support. 

Karlee :flow:


----------



## Laubull

Karlee I'm so sorry :-( Sending you lots of virtual hugs. Xxx


----------



## Hann12

Karlee :hugs: I don't know what to say except from that I'm so sorry. I hope you have a good support network with plenty of people to look after you and help you through this.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry, broken.


----------



## kezziek

I'm so sorry Broken :-( :-( :-( that is such sad news I am gutted for you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bobbles86

Karlee I am so sorry. Words cannot express how you must be feeling right now.

massive hugs to you and your family I hope you can take strength from them.

kate xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww karlee hun, :hugs: :(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Karlee - I'm so sorry for you! :(

:hug:


----------



## Courtney917

So sorry Broken:-(


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Karlee my heart breaks for you xx


----------



## TTCBean

I'm so sorry to hear Karlee :(


----------



## lpjkp

Broken: I am so so sorry to hear your news :( I know there's nothing that anyone can say to make you feel any better, my thoughts are with you and I hope, when you're ready, that you get that miracle baby that you really do deserve xxx


----------



## Sass827

Hugs Karlee


----------



## maybesoon

Oh Karlee :hugs: I am so very sorry. My heart is breaking for you. I wish there were words that could comfort you in this horrible time. If there is anything I can do from a distance please let me know. You are in my thoughts & prayers. :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Jinbean said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Had my third scan today and finally got a piccie! It was wonderful and the little one was wriggling around and waving their arms and feet! So cute! I was almost blubbering and had the most ridiculous grin on my face!
> 
> We got to listen to the heartbeat too (although we had already heard it, as we managed to find it using our doppler the other night! Yay!)
> 
> Sonographer was lovely and, as she knew this is the furthest we have got with a pregnancy, she took her time and let us just watch the little one moving around! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok?! :flower:
> 
> Big Hugs! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> J xxx

I cant say enough how happy I am for you sweetheart!! xxxx


----------



## sarahuk

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Complete miscarriage.
> 
> I can't even speak. Gonna go pick Josh up & hold him tight.
> 
> Happy & healthy 9 months to you all. I'm sorry I won't be with you.
> 
> Thank you all for the support.
> 
> Karlee :flow:

I am so guttered for you :( I am so sorry sweetheart :cry: I know there are no words that can make it better but we are here for you hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## stuckinoki

Girlssss!!!! Can I join you ladies again? There's no June thread and I don't want to start one [heaven forbid] So....

I'm due June 8th :happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

Called the nurse line this morning about my UTI and they sent me to the lab near my house for a test. I'll hear the results by noon (almost 11 now). If I do have UTI they'll send my prescription right over to my pharmacy! So nice I didn't have to wait to see a doctor!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Karlee im so so sorry to hear that :cry::cry: my thoughts are with you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## julesjules100

BrokenfoREVer said:


> Complete miscarriage.
> 
> I can't even speak. Gonna go pick Josh up & hold him tight.
> 
> Happy & healthy 9 months to you all. I'm sorry I won't be with you.
> 
> Thank you all for the support.
> 
> Karlee :flow:

So so sorry to hear that........ :hugs:


----------



## julesjules100

stuckinoki said:


> Girlssss!!!! Can I join you ladies again? There's no June thread and I don't want to start one [heaven forbid] So....
> 
> I'm due June 8th :happydance:

Awesome!! x


----------



## TTCBean

I've done about 10 different Chinese gender predictor tests and they all say BOY! Before I told my husband this information, I asked him "What gender do you feel our baby is?" and he said boy! I'm so excited to see if it's actually true. I feel boy too, before I took the tests.


----------



## tlm

I am due May 21!! Can I join you ladies!?


----------



## TTCBean

Of course you can join, congratulations!


----------



## aknqtpie

Headed for my first u/s


----------



## julesjules100

tlm said:


> I am due May 21!! Can I join you ladies!?

Awww, nice to see you over here from the assisted conception pages :) x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Good luck aknqtpie! Xx


----------



## maybesoon

aknqtpie said:


> Headed for my first u/s

Good Luck!!!


----------



## maybesoon

tlm said:


> I am due May 21!! Can I join you ladies!?

Welcome & Congrats!!!


----------



## maybesoon

TTCBean said:


> I've done about 10 different Chinese gender predictor tests and they all say BOY! Before I told my husband this information, I asked him "What gender do you feel our baby is?" and he said boy! I'm so excited to see if it's actually true. I feel boy too, before I took the tests.

OH MY..... I hoping for a boy so badly!!! But of course I'll be happy either way.


----------



## tlm

aknqtpie said:


> Headed for my first u/s

Good luck!! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Laubull

Good luck aknqtpie, I can't wait to see the pics!

I can my first scan tomorrow, hoping and praying so much that everything is ok 

X


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> OH MY..... I hoping for a boy so badly!!! But of course I'll be happy either way.

If mine's not a girl I'm sending it back and asking for a refund!

x


----------



## julesjules100

Good luck ladies with scans coming up! Fingers crossed all is perfect! x


----------



## maybesoon

julesjules100 said:


> If mine's not a girl I'm sending it back and asking for a refund!
> 
> x

OMG! I can't believe you just said that!!!! I have been telling everyone for weeks that if my baby isn't a BOY with TONS of straight hair (mine is kinky & I hate it) I'm handing her back to my doc & telling her to go find "MY BABY"!!! My family all think I'm crazy!!! lol


----------



## BabyMay

Hey mommies! I have not posted in a while but have been keeping up with all the post reading. I love reading about all the good news and my heart breaks for the sad news. I was wounding if anyone has had their second apt yet? Mine is today. I saw the heartbeat a month ago and want to hear it again so bad! Pregnancy is so scary!


----------



## maybesoon

Hey BabyMay! I have my next appointment on the 15! And let me tell you it can't get here soon enough!!! Looks like I'll be doing this appointment solo since the oh is still being a drunken fool....

Good Luck! Can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Heres my little rainbow at 9wks 3 days ;) I was rescanned due to continual bleeding after my big gush last week, and some cramping.

Baby is so much more developed since last time! I wish the pic was as clear as what we saw on the screen but alas...never happens!

I did think that was one big foot he was trying to kick himself in the head with but...ive been told its probably the baby cord :)

Im so amazed at how much progression there can be in just one week!

xx
 



Attached Files:







9wks 3days.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hann12

Wow Sarah thats still a great photo! Was that an abdo scan? I have one at 9+1 and don't know whether to go with a full bladder!!


----------



## Laubull

Great scan Sarah! X


----------



## BabyMay

I'm sorry maybsoon. I hope he comes around! If not you know you have all of us her to support you and hear all about it. I will update and let you know everything they did and what happened. Just want to make sure that little bitty heart is beating away still!


----------



## maybesoon

sarahuk said:


> Heres my little rainbow at 9wks 3 days ;) I was rescanned due to continual bleeding after my big gush last week, and some cramping.
> 
> Baby is so much more developed since last time! I wish the pic was as clear as what we saw on the screen but alas...never happens!
> 
> I did think that was one big foot he was trying to kick himself in the head with but...ive been told its probably the baby cord :)
> 
> Im so amazed at how much progression there can be in just one week!
> 
> xx

awww Cute pic!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Hann12 said:


> Wow Sarah thats still a great photo! Was that an abdo scan? I have one at 9+1 and don't know whether to go with a full bladder!!

I actually had both :) She started with vaginal but then baby was too big to check my ovary on the side he was at so I had ado then. 

Im not sure which youll have chick. Im a bit of a big girl so think that was the deciding factor :) x


----------



## Courtney917

Hann12 said:


> Wow Sarah thats still a great photo! Was that an abdo scan? I have one at 9+1 and don't know whether to go with a full bladder!!

I just had a abo and went with a full bladder but she said I could empty it...thank god!!! She was able to see the little bean!! The baby was moving all around and even turned so we could see its little butt lol. So cute! Good luck with ur scan!


----------



## kezziek

Stuckinoki!!! Wohoo great to see you back xxxxxx


----------



## Courtney917

Hann12 said:


> Wow Sarah thats still a great photo! Was that an abdo scan? I have one at 9+1 and don't know whether to go with a full bladder!!

I just had a abo and went with a full bladder but she said I could empty it...thank god!!! She was able to see the little bean!! The baby was moving all around and even turned so we could see its little butt lol. So cute! Good luck with ur scan!


----------



## Courtney917

Hann12 said:


> Wow Sarah thats still a great photo! Was that an abdo scan? I have one at 9+1 and don't know whether to go with a full bladder!!

I just had a abo and went with a full bladder but she said I could empty it...thank god!!! She was able to see the little bean!! The baby was moving all around and even turned so we could see its little butt lol. So cute! Good luck with ur scan!


----------



## Babies123

Sarahuk great pic of the little bean!!! love it!


----------



## tlm

Sarah, awesome picture!! You can see things starting to develop, so cool!! :)


----------



## Sass827

Great picture Sarah! Going for the heart beat tomorrow, and I'm just so scared. Hope I can sleep tonight. I seriously feel like crying out of fear. Thought I would be so excited and istead I'm terrified. What if they ant find it? :(


----------



## BabyMay

US today was great saw my little baby moving around and got two great pics you can see the arms and legs! I am so relieved and now want to tell everyone. HB was 168. I'm 10w1d!


----------



## BabyMay

Sass it will be great. They will find it. I will pray for you and send positive vibes! 

For those of you who don't feel pregnant at all don't worry I have practically no symptoms, just constipation. Haha


----------



## tlm

Sass, everything will be great! Will be thinking about you tomorrow! Can't wait for your update! :hugs:


----------



## kezziek

Lovely scan photo Sarah, so cute, I can see what you mean about the big foot! Lol 

Sass thinking of you today I hope they find little ones heartbeat, i'm sure they will but remember if they are using a doppler it can be tricky to find so don't panic if it doesn't come up straight away. My midwife refuses to do it before 16 weeks cos it can be a bit hit and miss as babes is snuggled nicely behind your pelvic bone still. But lots of ladies on here have heard their little ones already so maybe shes having me on lol. Hope you have a lovely appointment, it's so exciting! 

Really struggling today, not feeling well and so dizzy. I think my blood pressure is low I practically crawled around the house looking after the boys yesterday and lied down every chance I got but today I HAVE to function and go to work. Dreading it as I have a patient for most of the day and wont get a lunchbreak til very late by which time I will be wretching my guts out probrably :-( oh well off to face the music.

Hope you all have lovely days ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sass827

Thanks so much girls! I don't know what I'd do without you! <3


----------



## sarahuk

Sass827 said:


> Great picture Sarah! Going for the heart beat tomorrow, and I'm just so scared. Hope I can sleep tonight. I seriously feel like crying out of fear. Thought I would be so excited and istead I'm terrified. What if they ant find it? :(

I know how worrying it is darling...but youre going to see it and youre going to be crying from happiness instead! :hugs: :flower: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

BabyMay said:


> US today was great saw my little baby moving around and got two great pics you can see the arms and legs! I am so relieved and now want to tell everyone. HB was 168. I'm 10w1d!

Thats fantastic news!! xx


----------



## julesjules100

Sass827 said:


> Great picture Sarah! Going for the heart beat tomorrow, and I'm just so scared. Hope I can sleep tonight. I seriously feel like crying out of fear. Thought I would be so excited and istead I'm terrified. What if they ant find it? :(

Good luck Sass, I'm sure it will all be fine :) x


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> I know how worrying it is darling...but youre going to see it and youre going to be crying from happiness instead! :hugs: :flower: xxx

Sarah, great scan pic! Can see what you mean about the foot! Another 1.5 weeks until my nuchal and a chance to see the prune again.... Feels like ages since is last saw her/him! x


----------



## TTCBean

I got a call back from the doctor, no UTI. I wonder what's up! Maybe it's just funny pregnancy stuff! I'm glad I don't have to take antibiotics though.


----------



## Courtney917

Good luck Sass!!!! Can't wait to see you're update, I'm sure all will go perfectly!


----------



## Courtney917

That's awesome Baby! I also saw the little arms and legs yesterday moving all around. Finally heard the heartbeat its so amazing!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Welcome Tlm I'll add you to the front page x

Welcome back stucki Hunnie :)...

Awww Sarah scan picture is fab!

Goodluck sass for your scan Hunnie... X


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I know how worrying it is darling...but youre going to see it and youre going to be crying from happiness instead! :hugs: :flower: xxx
> 
> Sarah, great scan pic! Can see what you mean about the foot! Another 1.5 weeks until my nuchal and a chance to see the prune again.... Feels like ages since is last saw her/him! xClick to expand...

Haha Matt was telling me he was convinced it was a boy just because it had a big foot :saywhat: But ive been led to believe its part of the cord and not the foot!

I hope the next week and a half goes by really quick for you hun! xx


----------



## sarahuk

TTCBean said:


> I got a call back from the doctor, no UTI. I wonder what's up! Maybe it's just funny pregnancy stuff! I'm glad I don't have to take antibiotics though.

Thats great news!

Ive given up understanding the pregnant body...it does very strange things doesnt it lol x


----------



## Sass827

Dr.s appt was wild. She couldn't find the heartbeat. Said my uterus was tilted? So she said she would lift it up but was thinking of sending us for an ultrasound if she couldn't find it. I think all of us were starting to freak, and then she found it! I starting crying so she took it away really fast, but it was there for sure. No clue what the heartbeat was, put it sounded pretty fast. Thanks so much for all of your kind words! They mean so much!


----------



## maybesoon

awww Sass so glad you got to hear the heartbeat even if just for a second. I can't believe she took it away because you started crying.... When I heard mine I started crying & I'm pretty sure my heart stopped beating as I also stopped breathing. Best moment of my life!!!


----------



## maybesoon

HAHA my little bean is a lime today!!! eeekkk!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Sass827 said:


> Dr.s appt was wild. She couldn't find the heartbeat. Said my uterus was tilted? So she said she would lift it up but was thinking of sending us for an ultrasound if she couldn't find it. I think all of us were starting to freak, and then she found it! I starting crying so she took it away really fast, but it was there for sure. No clue what the heartbeat was, put it sounded pretty fast. Thanks so much for all of your kind words! They mean so much!

Thats fantastic news!! Yep ive read that tilted uterus can make it more difficult to pick up but yay!!!! So happy for you :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Oh wow happy Lime day! xx


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> HAHA my little bean is a lime today!!! eeekkk!!!

That's nuts! A big jump from prune to lime! X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww sass thats great news :)

Maybesoon wow a Lime already!!! thats fab


----------



## Babies123

great news sass!!! and maybesoon happy lime day!! thats amazing! im 9 weeks today so I guess that means happy olive day to me hahaha.

I still have crazy nausea...and threw up for the first time this morning. terrible but good reassurance!!


----------



## kezziek

Thats great news Sass  xxxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

babies123 congrats on being a olive :)


----------



## tlm

Great news Sass!

I woke up feeling great today and was actually nervous something was wrong! Just kidding, as I was getting ready to finally leave the house and run errands the nausea came back... Joy! Really wanted to have a productive day, but I guess I will hang on the couch for a bit!


----------



## TTCBean

Hey girls... any of you have crazy dreams?

For the past week or so I keep having dreams where I am HORRIBLE Mom! :( Leaving NEWborn baby in the car on a freezing day, not being able to breast-feed correctly, not able to hold up babies head correctly where it just flops in a uncomfortable way, etc... I wish these dreams would stop, they make me so sad. :(


----------



## jtink28

ttc, i think those dreams are totally normal. do NOT let them make you sad or upset. pregnancy hormones make you have crazy, crazy dreams. i had a dream last week that my ex-boyfriend came to try and steal me away from my husband. obviously, not going to happen at all. very, very odd.

don't worry about it, love. totally normal! just shrug it off :)


----------



## Sass827

My dreams are so nuts! 
Is it also crazy that every time I look at the olive on my ticker, it makes me want to eat an olive?


----------



## jtink28

Sass827 said:


> My dreams are so nuts!
> Is it also crazy that every time I look at the olive on my ticker, it makes me want to eat an olive?

haha, i was just thinking the opposite. i HATE olives, and i can't wait until sunday when i switch to a prune (not that prunes are delicious, but it's better than olives!!)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww Ttc, with my first I admit I had the same dreams, I think it was just my sub conscience mind working over time... I was scared ****less to put it nicely lol, he was a surprise baby and I was young, I wasn't exactly the maternal type and so all the questions would run through my mind... There were of course all nonsense! And found being a mummy fab!

In the earlier days of this pregnancy, I had horrid dreams about miscarrying.. But this was purely because I miscarried only a mare 6 weeks previous and I hadn't had a period... I was just sooo convinced it would happen... As the pregnancy before this happened after a miscarriage within 6 weeks and again without a period! So I was petrified and the dreams or nightmares were awful.. I dreaded going to sleep. But once I got my scan and everything was confirmed to be ok. There thankfully stopped! :)


----------



## Starry Night

My dreams are terrible. Usually when I wake up I realize how stupid and not-scary they were but the other night I had a truly terrible dream. When I woke up all I could think of were all the scary CSI and Law & Order shows I've seen. I almost woke DH up I was so scared. :blush:

Anyways, I had my scan today and still no official word on the results. Because it's the Canadian long weekend I might not get them until Tuesday. :nope:

However, the technician told me she could definitely see something. She thought my dates were off and that the growth matched what she saw last week. She thinks I should be due May 28th rather than the 24th. I'm often irregular so that makes me sense to me as I really have no idea when I ovulated...

So no official word and she couldn't say anything about a heart beat but she did give me reason to hope. I'm waiting to celebrate once I get the official word.


----------



## MightyMom

Sass827 said:


> My dreams are so nuts!
> Is it also crazy that every time I look at the olive on my ticker, it makes me want to eat an olive?

I bought two olive jars from the store. I blame your ticker. It looks delicious. ;)


----------



## jtink28

the technician couldn't tell you anything?? yuck!

at my scan, the tech was pointing out the heartbeat, etc and telling us the bpm and everything. what a bummer that you have to wait!!


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you ladies, I'm glad I'm not the only one having wacko dreams! When I wake up I try to not be sad. I guess I am seriously scared out of my mind, have so many questions and really want to be the best mother I can possibly be. I guess my dreams are playing on me...


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww starry so horrible that you gotta wait :/


----------



## Starry Night

jtink28 said:


> the technician couldn't tell you anything?? yuck!
> 
> at my scan, the tech was pointing out the heartbeat, etc and telling us the bpm and everything. what a bummer that you have to wait!!

I don't know how it is in other health care systems but in Canada there are really strict rules on who can give results. Technicians are not allowed to say anything and for emergency scans they're not even allowed to show you the screen. I had many ER scans with DS and I've learned that many technicians will take pity and tell you if things are fine but others just don't take that risk. They really could get in big trouble if they tell.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

wow! i wonder why there sooo strict on it... well actually i can imagine why to be honest.

But surely a Ultrasound technician, should know whats what, because surely if they didnt then there shouldnt be doing they job. I guess for those of us in the UK it just sounds terribly bonkers!!!

In the UK, Sonographers can tell you most things! There told me when i had a Blighted Ovum, there didnt explain what happened next (although i pretty much knew) but i seen someone from the early pregnancy asessment clinic within a couple of minutes of being told. 
Pregnancy before this one, i had several scans and was told by the sonographer doing the scan that it wasnt looking good, because my uterus was full with blood...
With this pregnancy, the screen was facing me and i instantly knew baby was there with heartbeat! although she told me and pointed out to me what was what etc...

I really hope you get to know whats what very soon hunnie :)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm pretty sure it's legal issues. :roll: I have had technicians take pity on me and show me everything but they always would preface it with "don't tell I told you". The one actually let me know DS' sex during an ER scan at 18 weeks and I later let it slip to one of the nurses at my OBYN's office that I already knew the sex and she got all huffy and demanded to know who told. I was already being seen by a specialist in the big city's children's hospital so I lied and said that they told (they did, but after the ER technician had). It can be a big deal.

I have decided that I am going to assume I'm actually pregnant with a viable baby until I'm told otherwise. It's the only way I'll be able to survive the weekend.


----------



## Ely27

Hey! How is everyone. Havent been on the site in a little while so it would be way too hard to go back in the thread and catch up. Reason for taking so long : HORRIBLE MORNING SICKNESS. Ugh 24/7 non stop nausea. I am over it already!!! Anyway, hows everyone doing???


----------



## Hann12

Starry I think that's tar best way to be, I can't believe she would say what she has said and then it be bad news tbh. I'm feeling positive for you! 

I'm away for the weekend so will catch up tomorrow, but hope everyone has a nice non eventful happy weekend!


----------



## Lady H

:wave:finally took it into my own hands and called a number I found online for midwife. She gave me the number of the lady I should see, and I finally have a booking appointment 16 October at home. I will be 10 weeks. Scan is 22 October at 11weeks. So finally I feel things are moving. :thumbup:

I too have crazy dreams every night, but only rarely is a baby in it. I still worry I have virtually no symptoms. Sore BB's and and odd hungry feeling even after eating that gets bad in the evening and that's all really. Trying hard not to worry about not feeling much in the way of cramping, sickness etc.:coffee:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Starry I think if it was going to be bad news she wouldn't have gave you any hope, I reckon its gonna be good news :D! Fingers crossed and I hope she doesn't leave you waiting too long xx


----------



## julesjules100

Starry Night said:


> I'm pretty sure it's legal issues. :roll: I have had technicians take pity on me and show me everything but they always would preface it with "don't tell I told you". The one actually let me know DS' sex during an ER scan at 18 weeks and I later let it slip to one of the nurses at my OBYN's office that I already knew the sex and she got all huffy and demanded to know who told. I was already being seen by a specialist in the big city's children's hospital so I lied and said that they told (they did, but after the ER technician had). It can be a big deal.
> 
> I have decided that I am going to assume I'm actually pregnant with a viable baby until I'm told otherwise. It's the only way I'll be able to survive the weekend.

That's so hard to understand and incredibly difficult for you....

Why are they not allowed to tell you the sex of the baby too?!

J x


----------



## bobbles86

Starry Night said:


> My dreams are terrible. Usually when I wake up I realize how stupid and not-scary they were but the other night I had a truly terrible dream. When I woke up all I could think of were all the scary CSI and Law & Order shows I've seen. I almost woke DH up I was so scared. :blush:
> 
> Anyways, I had my scan today and still no official word on the results. Because it's the Canadian long weekend I might not get them until Tuesday. :nope:
> 
> However, the technician told me she could definitely see something. She thought my dates were off and that the growth matched what she saw last week. She thinks I should be due May 28th rather than the 24th. I'm often irregular so that makes me sense to me as I really have no idea when I ovulated...
> 
> So no official word and she couldn't say anything about a heart beat but she did give me reason to hope. I'm waiting to celebrate once I get the official word.


I would take this as good news hun. I think it's right and you're just a bit further behind than you thought, this has happened to me before :)

good luck sweetie i hope it all works out for you. xx


----------



## bobbles86

just a quick question to you all

when will you be telling people

We have already told my mum and dad and oh's mum, my best friend and a couple of online friends that I've become very close to over the years.

we won't tell anyone else ( I have a big extended family) until after I've had my scan and can show them a healthy bouncing baby.

the reason we chose to tell the people we have is because if we experienced a miscarriage these are the people we would tell anyway so there is no reason for us not to tell them we are pg if that makes sense :shrug:

with our boys we told everyone straight away and really risked anything going wrong and having to tell people the bad news, something inside is telling me to be more careful this time, I don't know why it's just a feeling I have. 

kate xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

OH won't let me tell anyone until I've had my scan so we will be telling everyone on halloween (a few days after scan) one of my best mates has defo worked it out but I haven't confirmed it with her lol! I can't wait to tell my parents! With DS I told everyone at 9 weeks xx


----------



## sarahuk

bobbles86 said:


> just a quick question to you all
> 
> when will you be telling people
> 
> We have already told my mum and dad and oh's mum, my best friend and a couple of online friends that I've become very close to over the years.
> 
> we won't tell anyone else ( I have a big extended family) until after I've had my scan and can show them a healthy bouncing baby.
> 
> the reason we chose to tell the people we have is because if we experienced a miscarriage these are the people we would tell anyway so there is no reason for us not to tell them we are pg if that makes sense :shrug:
> 
> with our boys we told everyone straight away and really risked anything going wrong and having to tell people the bad news, something inside is telling me to be more careful this time, I don't know why it's just a feeling I have.
> 
> kate xx

I told everyone at 7wks 2d after seeing a heartbeat. I wasnt going too but then I realised that things can go wrong at any stage of pregnancy and I dont want to spend a third of my pregnancy living in fear :) I dont regret telling. Ive had losses so I supopse some might think im mad but...it worked for me :)

Starry I agree with the others that id see it as a positive with the technicians comments :) Sure youll get good news! xx


----------



## bobbles86

aww thats lovely telling everyone on halloween :)

If everything is ok we are going to have a private gender scan the week before christmas and reveal the gender to our parents with a christmas prezzie like a scan picture in a frame with the words 'i'm a ...' really excited to do this :)

xx


----------



## julesjules100

bobbles86 said:


> just a quick question to you all
> 
> when will you be telling people
> 
> We have already told my mum and dad and oh's mum, my best friend and a couple of online friends that I've become very close to over the years.
> 
> we won't tell anyone else ( I have a big extended family) until after I've had my scan and can show them a healthy bouncing baby.
> 
> the reason we chose to tell the people we have is because if we experienced a miscarriage these are the people we would tell anyway so there is no reason for us not to tell them we are pg if that makes sense :shrug:
> 
> with our boys we told everyone straight away and really risked anything going wrong and having to tell people the bad news, something inside is telling me to be more careful this time, I don't know why it's just a feeling I have.
> 
> kate xx

I've told all close family and best friends. My rule was that I have only really told people early who I knew would be genuinely supportive/gutted for me if anything went wrong. 

I'll tell other friends once we've had the nuchal scan plus another week or so (depending on the results). All being well, I'm planning on telling work on 29 October (I'll be on holiday for 2 weeks before that so can hide any growth on the little bump till then). Even then I'll only tell 2 senior people there as I work in the City so not really the kind of climate you'd announce it everyone. Will be 13.5 weeks on 29 October so think that's an ok date. 

J x


----------



## julesjules100

bobbles86 said:


> aww thats lovely telling everyone on halloween :)
> 
> If everything is ok we are going to have a private gender scan the week before christmas and reveal the gender to our parents with a christmas prezzie like a scan picture in a frame with the words 'i'm a ...' really excited to do this :)
> 
> xx

Cute! x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Everyone knew about my recent losses! And I mean everyone... I was soo devastated that it wasn't hard for people to guess what was going on etc.

With this pregnancy, we told our parents straight away. I didn't want to bury my head and think it wasn't happening or that I feared another miscarriage! Sounds strange but once we told parents, I felt that bit more confident that this time, things may just turn out ok! I had my scan at 7weeks and everything showed good. So I announced it to everyone! And I mean everyone! I was sooo happy/excited that finally we had a baby with a heartbeat. I didn't for one second want to keep it under wraps because of what might of been... I didn't want to think like that.. I wanted to to be confident that everything was ok and it's made me feel a lot better about the pregnancy because I've shared it x


----------



## sarahuk

Babee I agree with everything you said and can say I felt the exact same way!! I think the heartbeat was the turning part for me too xx


----------



## LoveSeel

I have my first scan on Monday. I cannot wait. I am nervous, but shouldn't be. I'm sure this sounds silly, but I've been taking belly pictures since 5 weeks, and every week there's a tiny bit of belly growth, but this week it looks the same as last week! (I don't have any other concerns). I know I'm just being crazy, but I still need lots of reassurance that everything is going well in there. Fingers crossed I see a strong heartbeat on Monday afternoon!


----------



## kezziek

LoveSeel hope it all gos well on Monday, I don't think we ever stop worrying even when they are in our arms but it's hard this early on as without the odd scan we just don't know whats going on in there.

I'm so cross today :-( got my scan letter through and it's not until the 5th November when I will be 14 weeks so another whole month to wait. It's a long time to wait to know if everythings ok. I'm going to ring next week and see if they have anything earlier but i know they will just say they are busy :-(


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww loveseel... im sure everything is fine. But of course you will worry and feel anxious before your scan, if any woman said there didnt worry a tiny bit then there would be lying :)

It will feel alot more real once you see baby bouncing around in there :)


----------



## kezziek

LoveSeel hope it all gos well on Monday, I don't think we ever stop worrying even when they are in our arms but it's hard this early on as without the odd scan we just don't know whats going on in there.

I'm so cross today :-( got my scan letter through and it's not until the 5th November when I will be 14 weeks so another whole month to wait. It's a long time to wait to know if everythings ok. I'm going to ring next week and see if they have anything earlier but i know they will just say they are busy :-(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

bobbles86 said:


> just a quick question to you all
> 
> when will you be telling people
> 
> We have already told my mum and dad and oh's mum, my best friend and a couple of online friends that I've become very close to over the years.
> 
> we won't tell anyone else ( I have a big extended family) until after I've had my scan and can show them a healthy bouncing baby.
> 
> the reason we chose to tell the people we have is because if we experienced a miscarriage these are the people we would tell anyway so there is no reason for us not to tell them we are pg if that makes sense :shrug:
> 
> with our boys we told everyone straight away and really risked anything going wrong and having to tell people the bad news, something inside is telling me to be more careful this time, I don't know why it's just a feeling I have.
> 
> kate xx


DH and I told our parents the day we got the positive pregnancy test. We figured if anything bad happened, we'd want them to know either way. We also told siblings pretty quickly. We waited until after the first scan (last Tuesday) to tell extended family and a few closer friends. Everyone else (including work) can know around 12 weeks.


----------



## Babies123

What do you ladies think - We our telling our parents next weekend. We are going to my in laws house for dinner and bringing my mom along. As soon as we are all there we plan on telling the news right away. Do you think We should tell my mom first separately before getting there or go with the original plan of telling them all at once. The inly reason Iam thinking of this is because Im the youngest daughter and last daughter to have kids so it will be special for my mom. Im not sure if this is something I should tell her on our own or in front of my in laws.


----------



## julesjules100

Babies123 said:


> What do you ladies think - We our telling our parents next weekend. We are going to my in laws house for dinner and bringing my mom along. As soon as we are all there we plan on telling the news right away. Do you think We should tell my mom first separately before getting there or go with the original plan of telling them all at once. The inly reason Iam thinking of this is because Im the youngest daughter and last daughter to have kids so it will be special for my mom. Im not sure if this is something I should tell her on our own or in front of my in laws.

I would 100% tell my mum first. Obviously just my personal view but I know she'd be sneakily gutted not to have been told first and in private. It was also fab to see her genuine natural reaction in the privacy of their home. I'm sure it will be fine whichever way you do it and you know your mum best x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

kezziek said:


> LoveSeel hope it all gos well on Monday, I don't think we ever stop worrying even when they are in our arms but it's hard this early on as without the odd scan we just don't know whats going on in there.
> 
> I'm so cross today :-( got my scan letter through and it's not until the 5th November when I will be 14 weeks so another whole month to wait. It's a long time to wait to know if everythings ok. I'm going to ring next week and see if they have anything earlier but i know they will just say they are busy :-(

Wow 14 weeks!... Are you getting the NT scan done? X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Babies123: I would deffo tell my mum first! I'm very close to my mum! Like very, she has been there through everything with me and I adore her lots!

She was devastated when I miscarried twice this year, she tried not to show it. But I knew she was upset for me. I actually told my mum whilst going to the fish and chip shop for tea hahaha, not the best, but I just wanted it to be me and her! I wanted to have a MOMENT with her and she was like OMG really? Asked if I was sure etc. when I went for my scan, she knew how nervous I was and told me to text her she was at work so I couldn't ring! So I texted her the second we got out after the scan! She came to mine and just hugged me! She just knew I needed that hug from her :)... I'm 26 and I still need my mammy lol

I can see how it would make it all fair for both parents etc... But I don't regret telling my mum first :D x


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> Babies123: I would deffo tell my mum first! I'm very close to my mum! Like very, she has been there through everything with me and I adore her lots!
> 
> She was devastated when I miscarried twice this year, she tried not to show it. But I knew she was upset for me. I actually told my mum whilst going to the fish and chip shop for tea hahaha, not the best, but I just wanted it to be me and her! I wanted to have a MOMENT with her and she was like OMG really? Asked if I was sure etc. when I went for my scan, she knew how nervous I was and told me to text her she was at work so I couldn't ring! So I texted her the second we got out after the scan! She came to mine and just hugged me! She just knew I needed that hug from her :)... I'm 26 and I still need my mammy lol
> 
> I can see how it would make it all fair for both parents etc... But I don't regret telling my mum first :D x

Totally with on that; I know it's not fair but I do think its a bit different for a woman's mother as its happening to her little baby x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yes JULES I agree :)


----------



## kezziek

Babies it might be nice to have a quiet word with your Mum first but then announce it to everyone like you planned as though she doesnt know and then everyone feels equally included. I always feel for the Sons Mum, being a Mum of boys I know I could be a Mum in law one day and I really hope I get to be close to their children. I'm gonna try to be a Mum-in-love rather than a Monster-in-law Lol! 

Babee - I'm not having the NT scan. I said to my midwife I would have it this time as i thought it would get me scanned quicker but she said 'would you be prepared to have an amniocentesis if the results showed a higher risk?' and I said I wouldn't, so she said theres no point then as I would possibly spend the rest of the pregnancy worrying about the inconclusive results. It made sense but still sucks I won't be seen for another month. :-( We've been telling close family and friends as we would want them to know if anything happened but I'm not telling everyone at work and facebook world etc until after the scan so will need to hope I don't pop out much
more in next month.


----------



## Starry Night

We've already told close family. We were going to wait a bit to tell even our close friends but when I've started to go through my "drama" I wanted my best buds to think of and pray for me. We're still keeping it secret from the population at large though. It's getting hard to hide as I feel fairly terrible and people are noticing how tired and run down I look.


----------



## Babies123

Thanks ladies!! you helped me decide - Im going to tell my mom first so its more special for her &#128516;


----------



## kezziek

Thats lovely Babies she will be chuffed  

I was just remembering how we told my Mum in law about her first grandchild. It was her birthday and we had all got together for a meal and we had wrapped up a baby photo frame for her which had written inside 'due in october'. It was funny watching her face and the rest of the familys face as she tried to figure it out. I just burst into tears once they all realised though I was so excited and overwhelmed. I love seeing that frame on their mantlepiece now with a real photo of our little man in


----------



## 5years

EDD May 7th.

Congrats to all the May mommies :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

kezziek said:


> Babies it might be nice to have a quiet word with your Mum first but then announce it to everyone like you planned as though she doesnt know and then everyone feels equally included. I always feel for the Sons Mum, being a Mum of boys I know I could be a Mum in law one day and I really hope I get to be close to their children. I'm gonna try to be a Mum-in-love rather than a Monster-in-law Lol!
> 
> Babee - I'm not having the NT scan. I said to my midwife I would have it this time as i thought it would get me scanned quicker but she said 'would you be prepared to have an amniocentesis if the results showed a higher risk?' and I said I wouldn't, so she said theres no point then as I would possibly spend the rest of the pregnancy worrying about the inconclusive results. It made sense but still sucks I won't be seen for another month. :-( We've been telling close family and friends as we would want them to know if anything happened but I'm not telling everyone at work and facebook world etc until after the scan so will need to hope I don't pop out much
> more in next month.

I decided to go for the NT test... I know its only a High or Low risk and not a yes or no answer... But my partners niece didnt have it done and there forgot about her... she was 15 weeks by the time she rang her midwife and said i havent had a scan letter (yeh shes dopey like that) so there got her in.

I dont think i could wait any longer :/ i think when you have a loss or more, there should scan you like 7 weeks, 9-10 and then like 12-13 maybes again at 16 or something, or till when babies heartbeat can be heard... was talking to my sister in law who miscarried twice also and she agreed it... stupid NHS :/


----------



## Starry Night

With DS we went for the NT test. If he had ended up testing high risk I probably would have refused the amnio. I didn't want to know for sure as I would have kept the baby either way. Also, going for the NT was the only way I'd get a scan at 12 weeks and with my issues and previous loss I just wanted that extra reassurance.


----------



## kezziek

Yeah Babee I think you are right, you just need that reassurance so much more if you have had previous losses plus if something had gone wrong I would want to know asap. I can't bear the thought of getting to 14 weeks and finding out there is something wrong :-( 

I know it's wierd too but last time when i had my scan at 14+5 i could clearly see that bubs was a boy and they didn't turn the screen from me even though I didn't want to know the sex. I'm worried it will be the same this time whem I just want to enjoy seeing my baby on the screen, i don't want to know the gender yet. I know that sounds strange.


----------



## kezziek

I was happy to have the NT test too and just refuse the amnio but my midwife said they don't like you to do it if thats the case, I should have kept me mouth shut. I think they are obviously more exspensive too so happy days for them if I don't have one i guess :-\


----------



## bobbles86

Babies123 said:


> Thanks ladies!! you helped me decide - Im going to tell my mom first so its more special for her &#55357;&#56836;

I think this is best too, she's gonna be so excited :)
xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Starry Night said:


> With DS we went for the NT test. If he had ended up testing high risk I probably would have refused the amnio. I didn't want to know for sure as I would have kept the baby either way. Also, going for the NT was the only way I'd get a scan at 12 weeks and with my issues and previous loss I just wanted that extra reassurance.

I second what you say!... I need that extra reassurance! i really do. Im really not interested in the High/low risk of the test, to be all honest i dont want to know! Because for me it wouldnt change a thing.

I must admit i did lie to my Midwife :blush:, she did the whole explanation of the test, saying was i prepared to have the amnio test done if it came back as high risk... and i lied and said oh yeh, i want to know etc i want to be prepared blah blah.... I have no intentions of going for the amnio, only for the risk of miscarriage.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

kezziek said:


> Yeah Babee I think you are right, you just need that reassurance so much more if you have had previous losses plus if something had gone wrong I would want to know asap. I can't bear the thought of getting to 14 weeks and finding out there is something wrong :-(
> 
> I know it's wierd too but last time when i had my scan at 14+5 i could clearly see that bubs was a boy and they didn't turn the screen from me even though I didn't want to know the sex. I'm worried it will be the same this time whem I just want to enjoy seeing my baby on the screen, i don't want to know the gender yet. I know that sounds strange.

see apparently from what ive read... boy/girl bits are formed from around 13 weeks and some high tech scanning machines and good sonographers can even see the gender at that point... which is scary!... 

Maybes say before the scan is done, can you please not look/show me the gender, because my last scan was ruined because i was able to see that he was clearly a boy... and i dont want to know. Im sure there will respect your wishes :)


----------



## jtink28

i'm having the NT scan done, too, at 11w4d. i am high-risk, so i feel compelled to. also, i am the kind of person that needs to know all the info in order to stay sane :)

i'm also going to be doing a 16 week gender ultrasound (me and my DH are paying for it) on our one-year anniversary :)


----------



## Starry Night

My OBYN new why I was going for the test but he was very understanding. I've never heard of amnio being pushed on anyone. DS did come back as high risk for spina bifida and we had to see a genetic specialist in another city. We passed through the scan alright so an amnio wasn't needed but he was very clear that the amnio was very much optional as it does carry certain risks with it.


----------



## bobbles86

I will be having the NT scan and think i would probably have the amnio too if they suggested it. My results have never come back high risk... i normally get the lowest risk numbers but you never know.

I'm not saying I would do anything if it turned out there was a problem with my baby i would just like to know as much as possible. a very close relative of mine went through some major heartbreak with their baby a couple of years ago and it was extremely traumatic for everybody.

kate xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

when there did the old testing i got High risk for Spina Bifeda... that only required a scan at 18 weeks to dismiss it :) :)


----------



## julesjules100

I'm having the NT next Tuesday at 11.5 weeks (important to me as I'll be 37 at delivery). If I have a high risk factor then I would definitely consider amnio. The miscarriage risk is 1:200 (so half a percent). That's low.

Bring on releasing the test in the UK that they have in the US (free fetal DNA, which is just a blood test for the mother and works on the basis that some of the baby's DNA is in our blood stream. Will eventually dispense with the need for NT scans/amnio).

J x


----------



## Sass827

I'm getting the USA version of the nt on oct 22. I could not be more excited. It will be my first us, and first time seeing my little bean. They scan the neck fluid combined with some extensive bloodwork, and we should have the results 3 days later. Then we can tell DH's family and all of our friends. If they recommended the amnio, I would do it too. 
Did you all know they can tell you the babies sex from an amnio? 
Also, can you tell me of your experiences with intellegender? I'm taking one Wednesday morning.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sass im sure thats what they do here??? (someone correct me if im wrong :/) you have a scan to check the neck and also followed by a blood test. Those get sent off for examination and then you get either high or low risk for down syndrome.

See i know the risk of miscarriage via a Amnio is very very low... but i feel because ive miscarried through no reason other than, well it Happened... This pregnancy the thought of miscarrying has consumed my fears and thoughts alot and so it would be hard for me to put myself and baby in the position of where a Test can cause a miscarriage, even though the risk is minimal... If you get what i mean? x


----------



## Sass827

Yeah, I thought it was the same thing. I'm just saying they don't call it and nt or nucheal or whatever. They just call it first trimester screening where I go. And they said the risk for miscarriage is 1 in 300, so even a bit lower than what was said before I think. But maybe that varies by hospital? Either way, it's your choice, and you do whats right for you.


----------



## julesjules100

Sass827 said:


> I'm getting the USA version of the nt on oct 22. I could not be more excited. It will be my first us, and first time seeing my little bean. They scan the neck fluid combined with some extensive bloodwork, and we should have the results 3 days later. Then we can tell DH's family and all of our friends. If they recommended the amnio, I would do it too.
> Did you all know they can tell you the babies sex from an amnio?
> Also, can you tell me of your experiences with intellegender? I'm taking one Wednesday morning.

That's the same thing as a nuchal test (the scan and the bloodwork). The new thing in the US is the bloodwork to tell (although v expensive). Yes, you can also tell conclusively the baby's sex from an amnio. J x


----------



## julesjules100

Sass827 said:


> Yeah, I thought it was the same thing. I'm just saying they don't call it and nt or nucheal or whatever. They just call it first trimester screening where I go. And they said the risk for miscarriage is 1 in 300, so even a bit lower than what was said before I think. But maybe that varies by hospital? Either way, it's your choice, and you do whats right for you.

Yeah, the American College of Obs and Gyns cites it at between 1: 300-500.

The Royal College of Obs and Gyns in the UK cites it 0.5%-1% (so 1: 100-200). 

I'm with the US numbers then! Either way, still pretty low x


----------



## bobbles86

well ladies now that I'm almost 8 weeks pregnant I think I should probably contact a midwife since they don't know yet :wacko:

I have been trying to leave it as long as possible. May leave it until the beginning of next week is that too long do you think?

x


----------



## julesjules100

bobbles86 said:


> well ladies now that I'm almost 8 weeks pregnant I think I should probably contact a midwife since they don't know yet :wacko:
> 
> I have been trying to leave it as long as possible. May leave it until the beginning of next week is that too long do you think?
> 
> x

If its anything like the NHS hospital I was considering registering at then I'd say getting into the system sooner rather than later is only a good thing! x


----------



## emmyloves1991

I'm due on 27th May :)


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Emmy! Welcome to the club! :)


----------



## kezziek

Bobbles are you in UK? I'm in the south and i always have to see the Gp first which i did around 6-7 weeks and then I saw midwife at 9 weeks. I think if you went around now that would be good timing for them sorting out your first scan.

I wish i had just said I would have the amnio now I've learnt my lesson if theres a next time after listening to you ladies and your good advice! 
I personally don't think I could have an amnio knowing theres even the slightest risk to the baby but I completely understand those that would as the knowing would help you prepare. I would have to be in the situation to know truly what I would do though I think.

Congratulations Emmy! 

XxxxxxxxxxX


----------



## Babee_Bugs

emmyloves1991 - hello and welcome hunnie ill add you to the front page :)


----------



## pinktiara

hey ladies back from my thanksgiving weekend away holy miserable the whole time I had a killer headache and got no sleep at our cabin so happy to be home in my own bed. Other than that and slightly sore nipples I am totally fine. Anyone else not really feel pregnant guess I should be thankful that the symptoms have finally started to subside.


----------



## TTCBean

I'm 10 weeks today... I've been experiencing a sharp/shooting pain in my right abdominal area. Is it something I should be worried about, or is there a reasonable explanation? I'm scared, especially since I had bleeding/cramping at 6 weeks...


----------



## BabyMay

Pinktiara I have basically no symptoms. I had sore bbs but at about seven weeks they stopped. I had an us done on Thursday and I was ten weeks one day and baby was great. Even moving! I was so worried that something was wrong. Now I am just enjoying having no symptoms. When do you have your next dr apt?


----------



## LoveSeel

Meet my babies!
 



Attached Files:







Twins1.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TTCBean

Love the u/s LoveSeel you must be so excited for twins!! :) I see you're a Clomid mama too! I was TTC for 15 months.


----------



## pinktiara

I had the same with my son its always worrisome I have also already seen the baby I go in again next week right before my sons 3rd birthday to hear the heartbeat since I have only seen it that will be nice.


----------



## Sass827

Kez-maybe you'll get another chance to opt in? Or call and say you've changed your mind? Waiting stinks!
Ttc- maybe gas or stretching pains?
Pink- I can't sleep in a different bed either. 
Love- could they tell if they're identical or fraternal yet?


----------



## Starry Night

ttcbean - sounds like round ligament pain. I get them quite a bit. Feels like a knife sticking in me. Feels worse the second time around. But when I know what they are I find them comforting as it makes me feel like the baby is growing.

loveseal - lovely scan! What precious little twins.


----------



## kezziek

Sass yeah I might phone up this week and see what can be done. XX

Ttcbean, i'm not sure about that pain, ive had lots of wierd pains which I assume are ligaments stretching and pulling. Is it constant and quite severe? If it is, always best to get checked out xxx

LoveSeel!! Wow how precious! I'm very excited you are having twins. Is that the first time you found out?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww congrats on the Twins Loveseel :)

Did you know you were having twins before this scan??


----------



## sarahuk

bobbles86 said:


> well ladies now that I'm almost 8 weeks pregnant I think I should probably contact a midwife since they don't know yet :wacko:
> 
> I have been trying to leave it as long as possible. May leave it until the beginning of next week is that too long do you think?
> 
> x

I contacted mine at 8wks and she said id left it a bit late as they tend to be busy and have to slot you in :)

I finally saw mine at 9+1. Get her called! xx


----------



## sarahuk

TTCBean said:


> I'm 10 weeks today... I've been experiencing a sharp/shooting pain in my right abdominal area. Is it something I should be worried about, or is there a reasonable explanation? I'm scared, especially since I had bleeding/cramping at 6 weeks...

Grats on 10 wks!

Yep totally normal. Over the next few weeks the baby is going to have a massive growth spurt so id be prepared for some ligament stretching :) Ive been getting it too x


----------



## LoveSeel

We just found out yesterday that it's twins. It looks like they are fraternal. Thanks everyone! Our emotions are all over the place, but mostly we are just really happy.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww how exciting!!! Is fraternal Non identical??? (gonna have to change how many babies we got eeek) x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ladies ive noticed some Due dates have Changed... But before i change any date, ill wait till we have our 12 week scans which is the "Propper Dating" one and then ill adjust Due dates according to that scan :)

Cant wait to add Pink, blue or Yellow :D


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Congrats on twinnies loveseel :D! Amazing! X


----------



## Sass827

My friend just had a set of fraternals after ivf. 1 looks like her and one looks like DH. It's the cutest thing EVER! 
Ttc- the babies size triples between week 9 and the end of 11. Just saw your at 10. No wonder your in pain gf. Guess this is a good warning for the rest of us. 

Arm- just feeling like I want to go back to sleep today. Tired!


----------



## bobbles86

LoveSeel said:


> We just found out yesterday that it's twins. It looks like they are fraternal. Thanks everyone! Our emotions are all over the place, but mostly we are just really happy.

Congrats hunni, wow twins! So exciting!

kate xx


----------



## Hann12

Wow loveseel huge congratulations! Thats amazing news!

In my hospital the NT screen is just the norm, they just assume you are doing it. I wasn't even asked! Had my mw appointment last week and not heard anything still from them about my scan date, going to call tomorrow to chase it! I really want that booked in!


----------



## Jadey121

I just realised im still on the front page. Could you take me off please i had a chemical :-( 
Although im preg again! So will have a june baba if all goes well ths time xx


----------



## Hann12

Jadey121 said:


> I just realised im still on the front page. Could you take me off please i had a chemical :-(
> Although im preg again! So will have a june baba if all goes well ths time xx

Yay Jadey thats amazing news - huge congratulations!


----------



## Jadey121

Hann12 said:


> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> I just realised im still on the front page. Could you take me off please i had a chemical :-(
> Although im preg again! So will have a june baba if all goes well ths time xx
> 
> Yay Jadey thats amazing news - huge congratulations!Click to expand...

Hello you!!! 

Thanks! I didnt expect anything to happen this month either!! Hope things are good with you :-D xxx


----------



## Hann12

Jadey121 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> I just realised im still on the front page. Could you take me off please i had a chemical :-(
> Although im preg again! So will have a june baba if all goes well ths time xx
> 
> Yay Jadey thats amazing news - huge congratulations!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello you!!!
> 
> Thanks! I didnt expect anything to happen this month either!! Hope things are good with you :-D xxxClick to expand...

I'm so happy and excited for you! I'm good, in deep sickness but hopefully all good! Got a 9 week scan on Sat and can't wait!! 
Really hope it all goes well this time for you xx


----------



## Jadey121

Hann12 said:


> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> I just realised im still on the front page. Could you take me off please i had a chemical :-(
> Although im preg again! So will have a june baba if all goes well ths time xx
> 
> Yay Jadey thats amazing news - huge congratulations!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello you!!!
> 
> Thanks! I didnt expect anything to happen this month either!! Hope things are good with you :-D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so happy and excited for you! I'm good, in deep sickness but hopefully all good! Got a 9 week scan on Sat and can't wait!!
> Really hope it all goes well this time for you xxClick to expand...

I shall see you around the forums i guess  Hope your scan goes well! :-D I have an early scan booked for nov 1st for reassurance too hoping all goes well. Wishing you all the best chick xox


----------



## jtink28

ladies, am i crazy to be _thrilled_ that i'm in double-digit weeks now?????

eeeeek.....10 weeks already!!!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

jtink28 said:


> ladies, am i crazy to be _thrilled_ that i'm in double-digit weeks now?????
> 
> eeeeek.....10 weeks already!!!! :)

I hear ya..... 1st trimester will be over in NO time!!! Yippee!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats Jadey!!! Keeping my fxed for a sticky bean for ya!!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Jadey121 - ive amended the front page hunnie.... 

Congrats on the New BFP. This Pregnancy was 5 weeks after my last MC and without a period and so far everything is good :)

I wish you very well :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Evening Ladies, well today i went out shopping and came home with a Mamas & Papas Cotbed! Haha... Not exactly what i went out shopping for, but Hey hoo lol

and OMG im 11 weeks Tomorrow :O Where does the time go???


----------



## Babies123

Congrats on hitting the 10 weeks mark and 11 weeks!! cant wait for first trimester to be over...its been torture for me with all the sickness :-(

Ill be 10 weeks on friday! 

This may sound like a silly question but does the first trimester end at 12 weeks or 13 weeks? ive seen people write either or.


----------



## maybesoon

I'm going with it ending at 13 weeks... I had someone explain it that you have to get all the way through the 12th week before your over the 1st trimester & start the 2nd so that kinda makes since to me. I think!!! lol....


----------



## kezziek

Oooh it's lovely seeing the end of the first trimester in sight isn't it? I'm 10 weeks today too. Still pukey and can't wait for that to improve. 13 weeks is what I believe to be end of 1st trimester. Thats when I started to feel better last time so hoping it will be the same this time, heres hoping for all of us with the sickness that we can get back to feeling ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## BabyMay

Yay for 11 weeks tomorrow! I work at a school and told my principal today so he found out from me and not someone else. So my husband and I decided we are ready to let everyone know. We are so excited. I am looking forward to Friday. I am telling my two nephews who are 5 and 7 but they are like my kids bc my sister and I are so close. My niece who is three knows which she is so cute. I ask her what is in my belly and she says a baby! Then this weekend she asked in her cute little voice..."what baby name?" It was great and she tells me it is a girl! Haha. I am so happy for all of us who are having healthy pregnancies and I pray anyone who had to leave our group will have perfect future pregnancies.


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

i'm 8 week and 5 days :D due may 16, 2013!! wow theres so many may babies already :D


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

i'm awful with computers, and new to posting on any type of forum, how on earth do i add that cute little due in may graphic to my signature?


----------



## Hann12

So jealous of all the double digit weeks, I'm 9 on fri and feel so rubbish! Still have weeks of first tri to go!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

VmrsbabcockV - Hello and welcome huinnie ill add you to the front page :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

To add the Ticker to your signature, do the following :)

Go to the top and click on "Quick Links"

Scroll down and click on "Edit Signature" (This will open up)

Scroll down till you see a White Box for you to enter text etc.

Copy and Paste This into that box: [ url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/1141019-may-2013-spring-babies.html][ img]https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/dueinmay2012.jpg [/img][/url]

You need to remove any spaces from the Ticker code for it to work. Once spaces are removed. Then click on save.

Goodluck x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yay 11 weeks :) :happydance:


----------



## bobbles86

welcome to all new mummies to be

congrats ladies reaching new milestones.

wow babee 11 weeks - a lime... thats pretty big :)

xx


----------



## bobbles86

ooh 8 weeks - I'm a raspberry :happydance:

xx


----------



## lpjkp

10 weeks...I'm a prune! :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Happy Raspberry and Prune day Girls :D


----------



## Hann12

Wow loving all the new weeks and fruits! Not sure what fruit is 9 weeks, not it until Friday anyway. Lime does sound big for tri 1! I think I remember being a plum close to when my 12 week scan was.


----------



## bobbles86

Hann12 said:


> Wow loving all the new weeks and fruits! Not sure what fruit is 9 weeks, not it until Friday anyway. Lime does sound big for tri 1! I think I remember being a plum close to when my 12 week scan was.

week 9 is olive I think hun xx


----------



## bobbles86

lpjkp said:


> 10 weeks...I'm a prune! :)

yay congrats x


----------



## Hann12

bobbles86 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Wow loving all the new weeks and fruits! Not sure what fruit is 9 weeks, not it until Friday anyway. Lime does sound big for tri 1! I think I remember being a plum close to when my 12 week scan was.
> 
> week 9 is olive I think hun xxClick to expand...

Is an Olive much bigger than a raspberry?! I'm clearly too impatient! :)


----------



## lpjkp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVnu98lTpOY&feature=youtu.be

Just thought I'd share my little video of the first time I heard baby's heartbeat, which I made for baby's memories when he/she gets older!x


----------



## Lady H

:thumbup::cry:that so wonderful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats everyone! Loving the new fruit! So cute


----------



## bobbles86

Hann12 said:


> bobbles86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Wow loving all the new weeks and fruits! Not sure what fruit is 9 weeks, not it until Friday anyway. Lime does sound big for tri 1! I think I remember being a plum close to when my 12 week scan was.
> 
> week 9 is olive I think hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> Is an Olive much bigger than a raspberry?! I'm clearly too impatient! :)Click to expand...

I would say considerably bigger hun, they grow at an alarming rate at this stage these babies :happydance:


----------



## bobbles86

wow IPJKP just beautiful :cry:

so special xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww thats soooo cute :)

I cant record mine :( as it uses headphones to listen to it, i need a wire or something to connect to the computer :/


----------



## Laubull

What dopplers would you girlies recommend? I am so worried all the time, I'd love to to get a doppler just to reassure myself.
x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ive got a Angel sounds doppler... i got it given off my sister in law, i would of probs got one where it tells you how many heartbeats per min etc... but you cant argue for Free lol

I could here the placenta from 8 weeks, and it took till 9weeks and 6days to eventually find the Heartbeat, baby was tucked right up behind my pubic bone :/ I may of found it abit earlier, if i concerntrated more in the actual place where baby was lol

Listened in lastnight and its moved slightly up :)


----------



## Laubull

Thanks babee, I will do some investigating. I won't buy one just yet, even though my scan shows I could be further along, I don't want to worry myself if I can't hear anything. I want a scan everyday so I can be reassured, I am so scared at the moment :-(
x


----------



## lpjkp

I got a sonoline b Doppler for £45.00 ...I was the same and hearing the placenta from about 8 weeks, then found the heartbeat at 9wk+1 x


----------



## Laubull

Thanks lpjkp  And great idea recording it! x


----------



## kezziek

Ooh so in a week babys got to grow from a prune to a lime!? Wow no wonder i feel sick and tired. Craving cheese this week though which is strange.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hey ladies.

How are you? I've missed you all!

Just back last night from 2 weeks in the sun.

Was a lovely relaxing break, a bit too hot for me some days, but I stayed in the shade.

Sickness got pretty bad sometimes, but got some Cariban from the Farmacia which really has helped loads. Only got 11 days left of it.....so a little nervous about that as annoyingly it isn't sold over here. :(

Midwife tomorrow so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## kezziek

Welcome back cupcake baby, glad you had a lovely time xxx


----------



## jtink28

i am so bummed that my hospital doesn't let you record ultrasounds! they don't allow phone pictures or videos. poop!


----------



## maybesoon

Welcome Back Cupcake!!! So happy to hear you had a great time!!!


----------



## julesjules100

Hey ladies

A random one but though this was pretty cool to show how all our organs are moving despite our little ones still only being the size of small fruit and vegetables. 

https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/

J x


----------



## maybesoon

So I'm having lower abdominal pressure really bad today..... Is anyone else experiencing this? I'm afraid all the stress going on with the oh is finally taking a toll & I'm starting to get worried....


----------



## jtink28

maybesoon, if all your organs and bones are shifting and moving and stretching and adjusting, there's going to be some pressure! you're fine!
i'm having little pains and pressure, too. my doc said it's all normal - as long as there's no bleeding and the pain isn't terrible, you're good.

i mean, a baby is growing in there. a_ person_. so yeah, there's gonna be some pressure. i know your situation is tough right now, and the stress is causing your mind to worry. but your little bean is here to stay, love. :)


----------



## pinktiara

That sucks you can't record the us my hubby recorded mine on my phone the lady didn't care ill do it for the next one too! Maybe there worry is if something goes wrong nobody wants that on video right. 

Feeling pretty normal still today guess my hormones have balanced out or something


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you jtink.... I figured it was completely normal. But with everything going on I'm just a little worried something is going to happen. And I know that me being worried is not helping. I'm trying so hard to not stress over it, but my little bean is all I have left. Thank you for your response. I think just hearing someone else is having the same symptoms makes me feel a million times better.


----------



## jtink28

i'm so sorry you have to go through this maybesoon. you're being so brave and strong.:hugs:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

maybesoon have a look here :) https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/ also good for the other ladies to see the changes that are going on :)


----------



## maybesoon

On a good note. I have a cousin who works with the oh's sister. All this time he has made me feel like his family wasn't interested in our pregnancy. Now, my cousin who works with his sister sends me a text today stating that Christina has told him her & her parents were wondering if they were going to get to see the baby when he or she is born. She told him she felt like she needed to ask me since they have to go through his ex wife to see the other two kiddos, because he won't talk to them hardly at all. 

That made me feel a million times better knowing that his family does have an interest in our baby. I asked my cousin to give her my number & tell her to contact me anytime. I asked him to let her know that I have an appointment with a scan scheduled for Monday afternoon & if they would like me to send them pics of the ultrasound I would be more than happy to do so.


----------



## pinktiara

Stevensmummyx said:


> maybesoon have a look here :) https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/ also good for the other ladies to see the changes that are going on :)


thats so cool!


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you!!! That was pretty cool to watch. Sure helps put it all into perspective...


----------



## CS2012

May 30th


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello and welcome CS2012.... I've added you to the front page! You are our 100th may baby :) x


----------



## jtink28

100 may babies!! yay!!

even though, babee, i'm sure yours will be born in april :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

woohoo, 100 babies :D!


----------



## maybesoon

Yipppee for the 100th May baby!!! Although I'm like babee & will most likely be an April baby even though I'm hoping for a May baby like me!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

My midwife had to cancel my appointment on Friday :( I was getting an u/s then! We were going to tell DHs family on Sunday for lunch... now I don't know. I haven't seen baby since I went to the hospital for bleeding. I really wanted to confirm it, what would you ladies do?


----------



## maybesoon

OH NO! ttcbean..... I can't believe your mw did that. I would be calling and asking if there was any way possible to squeeze me in on Thursday. Explain the situation & that you have waited so long & have plans to share with the family. Maybe they will let you go ahead & have the appointment.

Best of Luck! :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks maybesoon! I'll definitely call them in the morning... I'm really ticked at my mw! I was supposed to get a follow up scan after the hospital and the bleeding but they didn't think it was necessary... ugh!


----------



## maybesoon

You are way better than I am. I would have been all over them to let me see my baby to make sure everything is ok. I think they just get in this everyday routine & it's not a big deal to them. They just forget how important it is for us ladies to know our little beans are ok. They don't realize by putting off what seems little to them could be the difference in us worrying ourselves into a miscarriage or being relaxed & happy. Hope you are able to get in ASAP & see your little bean.... Can't wait to see some pics!!!!


----------



## Sal76

Hi all can you add me for 4th may?? I know I should make a lame star wars joke and name the bean chewbacca or something but hey it's late I've had seven wees in three hours and the treacle sandwich I NEEDED ten minutes ago is repeating on me lol! Good luck all xxxx
Sx


----------



## Katrina18

Sal76 said:


> Hi all can you add me for 4th may?? I know I should make a lame star wars joke and name the bean chewbacca or something but hey it's late I've had seven wees in three hours and the treacle sandwich I NEEDED ten minutes ago is repeating on me lol!  Good luck all xxxx
> Sx

lol, ok that was just funny..I'm due the 5th, but am thinking the 4th is just way more entertaining!


----------



## Sass827

Welcome back cupcake! 
Maybe soon- my mommy said it best - "being pregnant hurts!" So happy your getting support from BD's family.


----------



## HisGrace

I want to join! I'm due with my first on May 26th.


----------



## lpjkp

Morning ladies...

...I'm hoping some of you can give me your experience/reassurance...

...I've just had a particularly violent dose of vomiting this morning (I mean, violent and it hurt!), after which I needed an, AHEM, bowel movement...straight after, I noticed I've started spotting pink (blood in my CM). Obviously, spotting has got me worried, but before I'd been sick, "down there" was fine with normal (And very reassuring) white CM when I'd wiped...I also rushed to get my doppler and found my baby's HB pretty easy, and it sounded like it's usual strong sound...Should I be worried? I don't want this vomiting to be hurting my baby and it's making me terrified to vomit again, just in case it's gonna happen again...


----------



## Babee_Bugs

jtink28 said:


> 100 may babies!! yay!!
> 
> even though, babee, i'm sure yours will be born in april :)

More than lightly it will be back end of april as i need a c-section... But midwife said my due date could change when i have my 12week dating scan, so we shall see (i really want a May baby!!! so hoping my due date gets put back and then have section in may) wishful thinking? :haha:

My sisters birthday is 28th of April!! and you just know ill end up giving birth then! lol


----------



## Hann12

Lpjkp - I'm fairly sure vomiting won't harm the baby unless you get dehydrated. I was violently sick around 20 times a day with my DD, I had hyperemesis gravadium, and she was fine so I wouldn't worry. I don't think that it can cause spotting but it may have moved down something that was up there and was going to come out anyway. Give your mw a call just to be on the safe side :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Anyone with a sonnoline b - what mode do you use to find the heartbeat? I'm confused which one is best to use - 1,2 or 3?? I haven't found it yet but not 9 weeks until tomorrow so not too worried yet. I'm giving up pretty easily too. Are you more likely to find the heartbeat on one side than the other or does it all depend on where the baby implanted? I know with my DD I found it on the left side low down


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Anyone with a sonnoline b - what mode do you use to find the heartbeat? I'm confused which one is best to use - 1,2 or 3?? I haven't found it yet but not 9 weeks until tomorrow so not too worried yet. I'm giving up pretty easily too. Are you more likely to find the heartbeat on one side than the other or does it all depend on where the baby implanted? I know with my DD I found it on the left side low down

I have just ordered it so I can report back shortly. May be a bit easier for me as I'm at 11 weeks today but will let you know x


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> ...I'm hoping some of you can give me your experience/reassurance...
> 
> ...I've just had a particularly violent dose of vomiting this morning (I mean, violent and it hurt!), after which I needed an, AHEM, bowel movement...straight after, I noticed I've started spotting pink (blood in my CM). Obviously, spotting has got me worried, but before I'd been sick, "down there" was fine with normal (And very reassuring) white CM when I'd wiped...I also rushed to get my doppler and found my baby's HB pretty easy, and it sounded like it's usual strong sound...Should I be worried? I don't want this vomiting to be hurting my baby and it's making me terrified to vomit again, just in case it's gonna happen again...

I haven't had MS but have in the past thrown up violently and at the same time a bowel movement (food poisoning). I can imagine that that is contracting the area pretty hard and that may explain the tiny bit of pink CM. 

Can you rest today and see how you get on? If you're really worried call the MW but I would imagine it's just the force from going at both ends! :hugs:

x


----------



## Hann12

julesjules100 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone with a sonnoline b - what mode do you use to find the heartbeat? I'm confused which one is best to use - 1,2 or 3?? I haven't found it yet but not 9 weeks until tomorrow so not too worried yet. I'm giving up pretty easily too. Are you more likely to find the heartbeat on one side than the other or does it all depend on where the baby implanted? I know with my DD I found it on the left side low down
> 
> I have just ordered it so I can report back shortly. May be a bit easier for me as I'm at 11 weeks today but will let you know xClick to expand...

Thanks - I just tried again, it flashes up to 170-220 bpm but I can't actually hear them, then it disappears. i can only find my heartbeat lol!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann, i dont have a sonoline B doppler ive got a angelsounds one...

I was 9weeks and 6 days when i found it (i was trying from like 7weeks, just to familiarise myself to what sound was what and where)

I finally found baby by laying on my side!! Baby is on my left side and you know your pubic bone??? the very edge of that bone, place the doppler there and push it in about half an inch and position the wand down over towards your bum... I did find it but it was faint and sometimes i picked up the placenta with it. Keep moving it slowly from left to right even just a rotation of the wand can make all the difference. (it did take me an hour to find it lol)

I found looking on youtube at the same time helped me realise exactly what babies heartbeat is suppose to sound like :)


----------



## StefanieC

Hann12 said:


> So jealous of all the double digit weeks, I'm 9 on fri and feel so rubbish! Still have weeks of first tri to go!!

Exactly the same here hun, 9 weeks on Fri and am off to the docs today cos I can barely eat or drink anything cos of my nausea being so bad :(. Bring on 2nd tri!


----------



## Hann12

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hann, i dont have a sonoline B doppler ive got a angelsounds one...
> 
> I was 9weeks and 6 days when i found it (i was trying from like 7weeks, just to familiarise myself to what sound was what and where)
> 
> I finally found baby by laying on my side!! Baby is on my left side and you know your pubic bone??? the very edge of that bone, place the doppler there and push it in about half an inch and position the wand down over towards your bum... I did find it but it was faint and sometimes i picked up the placenta with it. Keep moving it slowly from left to right even just a rotation of the wand can make all the difference. (it did take me an hour to find it lol)
> 
> I found looking on youtube at the same time helped me realise exactly what babies heartbeat is suppose to sound like :)

Thanks so much, will give it a try. Might wait until sat afternoon after I've had my scan as they can hopefully tell me roughly where the baby is so I can look properly!


----------



## Hann12

StefanieC said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> So jealous of all the double digit weeks, I'm 9 on fri and feel so rubbish! Still have weeks of first tri to go!!
> 
> Exactly the same here hun, 9 weeks on Fri and am off to the docs today cos I can barely eat or drink anything cos of my nausea being so bad :(. Bring on 2nd tri!Click to expand...

They can prescribe you with anti emetics - there are a few different ones so try one and if it doesn't work try another. I take two different types when mine is bad. Hopefully the Dr will help :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Thanks for the advice ladies!!!! All appears fine, probably just the hormonal mess that I am making things out to be worse than they are!

Thankfully, there was only that bit of pink CM, then it seems to have stopped...it's embarassing to admit (But I'm sure there's other ladies out there too!) but something the vomiting and straining from vomiting causes me to pee a little, so I think there is a LOT of contracting going on down there! I popped along to a morning appointment at my GP just to get a bit of reassurance and he wasn't concerned AT ALL! In fact, I had to mention the spotting twice before he said "Oh? (Long pause), no that doesn't change anything I've said!" He just said that there is a LOT more going on down there and a lot more blood supply and the straining, just like bowel movements too, could easily burst a little vessel down there.

He did refuse, though, to give me ANY meds to help take the edge off the all-day nausea and violent vomiting and told me that I just have to ride it out, and that I should just be comforted that my degree of morning sickness means my hormone levels are nice and high and thus I'm highly unlikely to miscarry...thanks GP! I guess he's right and I should just man up, because I guess labour will be a million times worse than what I'm experiencing right now! 

At least I got my flu jab though so it wasn't a completely hopeless visit!

Hann: I've got a sonoline B doppler...I only use mode 1 (Mode 2 and 3 just don't work very well and annoy me)...I find that my normal heartbeat is around 90, my maternal artery can reach 120, my whooshing placenta sounds make it around 140 and baby's heartbeat is always around 175bpm.
I found it really hard at first, and could never find anything but like someone else said, it was good to familiarise myself with all the sounds so I knew where things were and what they should sound like. I was also looking way too far over...with my early scan, the sonographer found baby to the left of my midline, but baby had moved over to the right and I didn't know! One day, I decided to try the right (Because I wasn't ever getting anything on the left) and couldn't find anything...I literallly tried only just to the right of my midline, right down on the beginning of my pubic region and just kept it there...after a few minutes, baby swam by and I got the faintest most distinct heartbeat sound! It was definitely really quiet, but it's gotten much louder over the last week. Baby could also be hiding behind your own heartbeat, because my baby is a nightmare for doing that so the doppler will only register my heart rate x


----------



## Hann12

Thankd lgkjp - maybe I'll just hold it still one evening and hope it swims by too! I'm not too worried at this stage because I know its early to find it and hard! Hopefully in a few more weeks it will be easier! I'll stick to mode 1 though! 

Sounds like the GP was a bit mean - why wouldn't he prescribe the meds? He should have done in my opinion! I don't take them all the time but its good to have them just in case. Funny how some GPs are just so different! I hope it gets a lot better for you soon anyway - hopefully only another 2 weeks and you'll be out of the sickness.
Last time mine was severe but pretty much stopped at 12+4, I was amazed!


----------



## lpjkp

Because he talked about the thalidamide medication that used to be prescribed and the problems that caused women with morning sickness, and said he wouldn't prescribe me anything unless I was near enough dying because it's a crucial stage in baby's development, so I've "just got to get on with it"...this is coming from the same GP that told me at the start of my pregnancy not to have early scans because it kills the baby by frying all the cells...absolute doosh,and wish I could change GP, but the demand for nhs in central London is immense and your lucky to get a GP at all in the area I live :( I guess I'll have to man up, but Im definitely a little miffed...maybe if I adjust the position I'm in when I'm throwing up, it won't strain my body so much? I don't know, I just don't want to start spotting every time I throw up...or then again, maybe it was just a one off...


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I havent been sick whilst pregnant, just this pregnancy made me feel nauseous 24/7

But a few years ago, when i was very very poorly. I was being sick non stop for over a week. Before i got to hospital i was being sick and doing it the old fashion way sort of sat up, with head down!...When i was laid in hospital (i wasnt allowed to sit up etc, because of the bleed on my brain) i had to be sick whilst laying on my side... and i must say it felt better doing it that way! I noticed i didnt put much strain on my belly which was killing at that point.

I can imagine though whilst pregnant you could spot whilst being sick!, the amount of pressure your body goes through whilst throwing up is emence! everything hurts after.

I really feel for you chick x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hey ladies. 

That GP sounds awful refusing you meds babe. :( I'm sorry. Mine was very good and the medicine has taken the edge off. 

Just back from Booking Appt. Went well other than she couldn't get blood from me. And poked me loads which then made me get all faint on top of the sickness I already had so I threw up. 

Got to the toilet luckily but it was still embarrassing. :(


----------



## Caliope

Ohhh poor lpjkp...
I dont think it is fair for your GP to tell you that. Naturally, one needs to see the bigger picture and imagine what you suffer is for the baby benefit - Maybe you can emind him/her later when he is misbehaving lol - but i see no reason not to ease the symptoms. I saw this article for you:
https://www.wikihow.com/Cure-Nausea
I am nauseated some days. Not all, thankfully. I drink ginger tea and ginger ale, wear seabands and i have some essential oils like lemmon and peppermint and sniff them. Also I drink lemon and sleep when I am at home. While at work, I go for some fresh air. It does help. I have some meds, but they dont ease the nausea, just make me sleep. Just remember that nothing lasts forever and try different things and see if any works for you. 
And don't be so harsh on yourself. If you are feeling bad, that doesnt make you weak, just human. You will be ok.
---------
I am doing alrigh, dreaming about having my baby and taking things slow. Each week is a small victory:)
I got my body pillow this week and I love it! My daughter is very happy about the new sibling and everyday she asks me "Is he born yet?" LOL Ohh my... She is going to wait for a while! lol The other day she had two toys underneath her shirt saying she was having twin babies! LOL And at night she kisses my belly and she says the baby can hear her.. She says "Hello, this is you elder sister" :) So cute....
Hugggs for all you beautiful moms2b!


----------



## StefanieC

Hann12 said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> So jealous of all the double digit weeks, I'm 9 on fri and feel so rubbish! Still have weeks of first tri to go!!
> 
> Exactly the same here hun, 9 weeks on Fri and am off to the docs today cos I can barely eat or drink anything cos of my nausea being so bad :(. Bring on 2nd tri!Click to expand...
> 
> They can prescribe you with anti emetics - there are a few different ones so try one and if it doesn't work try another. I take two different types when mine is bad. Hopefully the Dr will help :hugs:Click to expand...

they wouldn't prescribe me anything so i'm going to have to just carry on trying to deal with it.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

do you not have a like walk in surgery??? we have a GP and also a walk in clinic can take a while to be seen... but you do eventually see someone especially when doctors is all fully booked for that day


----------



## kezziek

Lpjkp- so sorry to hear your GP wasn't helpful- he's obviously never been pregnant! Honestly though if you are really struggling, go back and see someone else. I know they are reluctant to prescribe something unless you are not managing any food or fluid but there are things you can take. I take phenergan which you can buy online/otc but obviously best prescribed.

All this sickness :-( horrible to hear. Hope we all feel better soon.

Caliope so cute how excited your little girl is  my oldest keeps asking for a sister although sometimes changes his mind and asks for another brother. He loves babies so hes pleased.

Right I must get on with some housework. Keep stopping cos I feel faint and sick but the house is a tip and ive got work again tommorow so have to do something.:-( boys just waking from their nsps too so got to move it!

Hope you are having good days ladies xxxx


----------



## julesjules100

Caliope said:


> Ohhh poor lpjkp...
> I dont think it is fair for your GP to tell you that. Naturally, one needs to see the bigger picture and imagine what you suffer is for the baby benefit - Maybe you can emind him/her later when he is misbehaving lol - but i see no reason not to ease the symptoms. I saw this article for you:
> https://www.wikihow.com/Cure-Nausea
> I am nauseated some days. Not all, thankfully. I drink ginger tea and ginger ale, wear seabands and i have some essential oils like lemmon and peppermint and sniff them. Also I drink lemon and sleep when I am at home. While at work, I go for some fresh air. It does help. I have some meds, but they dont ease the nausea, just make me sleep. Just remember that nothing lasts forever and try different things and see if any works for you.
> And don't be so harsh on yourself. If you are feeling bad, that doesnt make you weak, just human. You will be ok.
> ---------
> I am doing alrigh, dreaming about having my baby and taking things slow. Each week is a small victory:)
> I got my body pillow this week and I love it! My daughter is very happy about the new sibling and everyday she asks me "Is he born yet?" LOL Ohh my... She is going to wait for a while! lol The other day she had two toys underneath her shirt saying she was having twin babies! LOL And at night she kisses my belly and she says the baby can hear her.. She says "Hello, this is you elder sister" :) So cute....
> Hugggs for all you beautiful moms2b!

That's the cutest! x


----------



## jtink28

ugh, do you girls have any advice?

i have a MASSIVE cold. sneezing, congestion, coughing, head feels like it's going to explode, ears plugged up.

i can't take any medications with advil or NSAIDS in them because i have crohn's disease. so i've just been using vicks vaporub and a humidifier. i am miserable!

going home early from work today because of it. any advice/remedies??


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> ugh, do you girls have any advice?
> 
> i have a MASSIVE cold. sneezing, congestion, coughing, head feels like it's going to explode, ears plugged up.
> 
> i can't take any medications with advil or NSAIDS in them because i have crohn's disease. so i've just been using vicks vaporub and a humidifier. i am miserable!
> 
> going home early from work today because of it. any advice/remedies??

Urgh, I had a bad one a couple of weeks ago. Paracetamol is ok in pregnancy (so Tylenol I guess). No cold remedies with decongestant in them allowed. Steam inhalation is supposed to be great and I have heard mixed things about using Vicks and Olbas Oil (no to both some say but others say its ok; but I used Olbas Oil with my cold). Push loads of water, fresh juices with lots of Vit C and then rest.

Hope you feel better x


----------



## maybesoon

jtink28 said:


> ugh, do you girls have any advice?
> 
> i have a MASSIVE cold. sneezing, congestion, coughing, head feels like it's going to explode, ears plugged up.
> 
> i can't take any medications with advil or NSAIDS in them because i have crohn's disease. so i've just been using vicks vaporub and a humidifier. i am miserable!
> 
> going home early from work today because of it. any advice/remedies??

UGH! Wish I could be of help, but I'm in the same place.... My eyes, nose & ears are driving me crazy... This weather being warm one day & cold the next is making everyone around here sick.... There are 3 of us in the office sneezing & snotting everywhere... Get as much rest as possible & hope you feel better soon.....

Best part I have found about me having this cold is..... The 20 times a day I'm breaking down in tears is all covered up by the cold symptoms....


----------



## TTCBean

jtink28 said:


> ugh, do you girls have any advice?
> 
> i have a MASSIVE cold. sneezing, congestion, coughing, head feels like it's going to explode, ears plugged up.
> 
> i can't take any medications with advil or NSAIDS in them because i have crohn's disease. so i've just been using vicks vaporub and a humidifier. i am miserable!
> 
> going home early from work today because of it. any advice/remedies??


I am in the same boat as you! I feel like utter crap! :dohh:

I've been using vicks and also putting boiling water into a bowl with vicks and putting my head over with a towel. I've also been using saline nose spray. I'm going to try hot water with lemon and honey right now to see if that soothes at all. Good luck, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## StefanieC

No advice here really im afraid apart from paracetamol. I had a horrific cold a week or 2 ago and was confined to my bed for a couple of days and that's all I had :(.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

How's everyone's sickness?

I've thrown up at least once a day for the past while. Even on my medication. :( Last night I wretched and threw up so much my throat started to bleed. :(

This is 4 weeks of it now and all I can do is keep hope that it'll be gone soon. 

I feel so bad moaning as one of my best friends has just been put on the IVF list. So I know I'm lucky. But when you've had no break from feeling like hell for weeks it's sometimes hard to stay cheery.


----------



## BabyDeacon

Hello ladies sorry I've been a bit AWOL but I had an early scan and only have one pic but I'm due TWINS


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations babydeacon! Amazing news! 

Calliope - your daughter is really cute! 

Not got any better advice on the cold, you can use Vicks definitely though so try that steamed. I remember having a nasty sinus infection with DD and did that. Hope it goes soon!

Cupcake - not long now and the sickness should pass! Mine is off and on, I consider myself very lucky this time after how bad I was last time!


----------



## Lady H

Sorry to all you poor ladies being so sick. Pretty sure I'm due a cold as so many around me.
BabyD fab news!


----------



## pinktiara

Nothing new going on here no throwing up but more nausea on and off I just eat bananas and it goes away haha I have so many bananas in my house its rediculous. Sorry to those of you who are sick like its not bad enough we feel tired and crappy ugh. It seems my tiredness has come back I was doing so great for a week now im exhausted again.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww Congrats BabyDeacon :)

my Nana always swore by using Hot water, add a Teaspoon of Honey and a Teaspoon of Sugar... When NOT pregnant add a teaspoon of whiskey! hahaha.

I have it minus whiskey... as soon as i get a sniffle or feeling abit bleurghhhhhh


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

lpjkp said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies!!!! All appears fine, probably just the hormonal mess that I am making things out to be worse than they are!
> 
> Thankfully, there was only that bit of pink CM, then it seems to have stopped...it's embarassing to admit (But I'm sure there's other ladies out there too!) but something the vomiting and straining from vomiting causes me to pee a little, so I think there is a LOT of contracting going on down there! I popped along to a morning appointment at my GP just to get a bit of reassurance and he wasn't concerned AT ALL! In fact, I had to mention the spotting twice before he said "Oh? (Long pause), no that doesn't change anything I've said!" He just said that there is a LOT more going on down there and a lot more blood supply and the straining, just like bowel movements too, could easily burst a little vessel down there.
> 
> He did refuse, though, to give me ANY meds to help take the edge off the all-day nausea and violent vomiting and told me that I just have to ride it out, and that I should just be comforted that my degree of morning sickness means my hormone levels are nice and high and thus I'm highly unlikely to miscarry...thanks GP! I guess he's right and I should just man up, because I guess labour will be a million times worse than what I'm experiencing right now!
> 
> At least I got my flu jab though so it wasn't a completely hopeless visit!
> 
> Hann: I've got a sonoline B doppler...I only use mode 1 (Mode 2 and 3 just don't work very well and annoy me)...I find that my normal heartbeat is around 90, my maternal artery can reach 120, my whooshing placenta sounds make it around 140 and baby's heartbeat is always around 175bpm.
> I found it really hard at first, and could never find anything but like someone else said, it was good to familiarise myself with all the sounds so I knew where things were and what they should sound like. I was also looking way too far over...with my early scan, the sonographer found baby to the left of my midline, but baby had moved over to the right and I didn't know! One day, I decided to try the right (Because I wasn't ever getting anything on the left) and couldn't find anything...I literallly tried only just to the right of my midline, right down on the beginning of my pubic region and just kept it there...after a few minutes, baby swam by and I got the faintest most distinct heartbeat sound! It was definitely really quiet, but it's gotten much louder over the last week. Baby could also be hiding behind your own heartbeat, because my baby is a nightmare for doing that so the doppler will only register my heart rate x


That sucks the dr didnt give u anything for vomitting!! My doctor gave me zofran to help with vomiti ng and its been a life saver but i was also a tad underweight amd he wanted me to be putting it on not vomiting it away lol. I would ask again it never hurts to. And in my opinion id rather be in pain from contrsctions than vomiting all day! Good luck hun :)


----------



## Sass827

Keep up with the fluids and vitamin c for those colds! So sorry or u cupcake. That sounds terrible!
Congrats on the twins! Did you have any signs there were 2?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hope all you ladies with colds are coping OK.

A guy in my office has a bad one, so I'm using hand sanitzer all the time and not touching anything he has! Lol.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hahah i wouldnt go no where near either hun!... lol spray him with some disinfectant! ahhaha

My friend has got the flu at the minute and said oh come over for a Cuppa! :/ yeh right! i dont think so lol


----------



## Sass827

My stinking contractor has a flu. I'm like, thanks for bringing that into my house! Hoping I don't catch it today as I'm hosting a baby shower tonight.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

urghhhhhhh, GERMS... tell him to douse himself in disinfectant lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

urghhh Today i feel soooooooooooo :sick:

ive been feeling good lately, but now its back YUK YUK


----------



## Sass827

Oh that sucks. At least you can hold on to that it should only last a week at most.


----------



## Caliope

BabyDeacon said:


> Hello ladies sorry I've been a bit AWOL but I had an early scan and only have one pic but I'm due TWINS

That is so cute! I wanted to have twins, but no luck. They are so cute :)


----------



## HisGrace

Is this a closed group?


----------



## maybesoon

ugh.... My boss has had his cold for going on 12 days now. He didn't come in to work for the first couple of days. Then he showed up & I told him if I caught it I was going to use his shirt as a snot rag...... Thought maybe that would keep him gone.... Didn't work. Now our part-time girl & I both have it..... We both spent the entire day giving him crap about it yesterday!!! I feel like utter poop, & haven't wanted to get out of bed the last couple of days. I would give anything to be able to just crawl in my bed & stay there for the next few days..... No such luck!

Hope you ladies have a great day!!!
Take care


----------



## Sass827

I'd like to be told twins so I can justify how big I am. Although I've been told that twins don't really make you bigger this early. So basically, I'm just a blimp. :dohh:


----------



## jtink28

my job is being seriously lame. 
i am on immuno-suppressant drugs for my crohn's disease, so i get sick really easily. everyone is coming to work hacking, coughing and seriously sick. stay home, people!!!

and my job is making it impossible for me to go home and get the rest i need. so glad it's friday!


----------



## lpjkp

Hey HisGrace!

Nope, it's not a closed group!!!!! I've spotted you!

You've finally joined the May pregnancy group!! Argh!!! What date in May is your EDD?x


----------



## maybesoon

jtink I am so sorry. I use to work in a hospital and of all places you would think that is one place you wouldn't want sick workers..... Yeah well I worked on the neurology floor with fresh back, neck & brain surgery patients. I had walking pneumonia once, running 103 fever, tried to call in & they told me I had to come to work. After being there for about 3 hours a couple of the doctors saw me, asked how I was feeling, I told them. Once of them grabbed a thermometer, took my temp & told my nurse manager he was sending me to his office that I was too sick to be there. She got all pissed off because I ended up with walking pneumonia & off work for 4 days..... They would rather risk you getting a patient sick or sicker than one of them getting off their lazy butts & doing something for a change..... It was horrid..... I can't stand places that pretty much make you feel like you have to work sick. All they are doing is causing everyone else to catch it too.... Just doesn't make any sense to me....


----------



## Dee_H

HI ladies...it has been a while since I have checked on this thread. I hope you all are doing well. I have had some appts at the IWK and saw my Diabetes Team. Made some changes to my pump and hopefully will get better control over the blood sugar levels. However, a couple of weeks ago my ob/gyn informed me I ahve stage 3 cervical dysplasia and will have to have a LEEP done in July and just yesterday got diagnosed with hypothyroidism and started meds today. Still feeling nauseous and tired alot but that comes with pregnancy!!. I go to the IWK again on Wednesday to see my team. Happy to be getting specialized care but it is a lot of traveling...about 3 hours of driving each time!. On the plus side of things, I get an ultrasound everytime I go (I go every 4 weeks right now) and get to see my baby!:hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

After the vomiting/spotting episode yesterday, I've still got some light pink CM today...still hearing baby on doppler though...I'm trying not to get worried, but should I be worried?


----------



## maybesoon

lpjkp said:


> After the vomiting/spotting episode yesterday, I've still got some light pink CM today...still hearing baby on doppler though...I'm trying not to get worried, but should I be worried?

I have spotted off & on throughout my pregnancy so far. I did go to the ER once at around 5 weeks due to bright red blood with what looked like a clot. Everything was find though & my doc has told me as long as I'm not cramping & bleeding through a pad an hour I should be ok. She explained that there is just a lot more blood in our cervix at this time which makes it easier to iritate & cause some spotting. Try not to worry, but if you are really concerned call your doc. That's what they are there for & hopefully they will go ahead & see you & ease your mine.

Best of Luck!


----------



## jtink28

woohoo, maybesoon! you're a plum!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

eeekkk jtink!!! I can't wait to hit the 2nd trimester next week!!!!


----------



## julesjules100

Dee_H said:


> HI ladies...it has been a while since I have checked on this thread. I hope you all are doing well. I have had some appts at the IWK and saw my Diabetes Team. Made some changes to my pump and hopefully will get better control over the blood sugar levels. However, a couple of weeks ago my ob/gyn informed me I ahve stage 3 cervical dysplasia and will have to have a LEEP done in July and just yesterday got diagnosed with hypothyroidism and started meds today. Still feeling nauseous and tired alot but that comes with pregnancy!!. I go to the IWK again on Wednesday to see my team. Happy to be getting specialized care but it is a lot of traveling...about 3 hours of driving each time!. On the plus side of things, I get an ultrasound everytime I go (I go every 4 weeks right now) and get to see my baby!:hugs:

hi Dee

just a really quick one as I have to log off but...

I also have cervical dysplasia (although only CIN1). HPV has been active for nearly a year now and I have been having colposcopies every 3 months or so (just had another one a couple of days ago). So sorry to hear that you need a LEEP but just to check, are they doing that in July next year?

J x


----------



## BabyMay

Wow a plum is so big! Congrats!


----------



## Dee_H

julesjules100 said:


> Dee_H said:
> 
> 
> HI ladies...it has been a while since I have checked on this thread. I hope you all are doing well. I have had some appts at the IWK and saw my Diabetes Team. Made some changes to my pump and hopefully will get better control over the blood sugar levels. However, a couple of weeks ago my ob/gyn informed me I ahve stage 3 cervical dysplasia and will have to have a LEEP done in July and just yesterday got diagnosed with hypothyroidism and started meds today. Still feeling nauseous and tired alot but that comes with pregnancy!!. I go to the IWK again on Wednesday to see my team. Happy to be getting specialized care but it is a lot of traveling...about 3 hours of driving each time!. On the plus side of things, I get an ultrasound everytime I go (I go every 4 weeks right now) and get to see my baby!:hugs:
> 
> hi Dee
> 
> just a really quick one as I have to log off but...
> 
> I also have cervical dysplasia (although only CIN1). HPV has been active for nearly a year now and I have been having colposcopies every 3 months or so (just had another one a couple of days ago). So sorry to hear that you need a LEEP but just to check, are they doing that in July next year?
> 
> J xClick to expand...

Yes...my baby is due May 1st and the plan is to have it done early July. I hate having colposcopies done!!! I am having them while pregnant just to "have a look". I get the Pep Test portion done but no biopsies or that scary metal rod!!! Follow up is so important so I;m glad to hear you are keeping up on it.:hugs:


----------



## julesjules100

Dee_H said:


> Yes...my baby is due May 1st and the plan is to have it done early July. I hate having colposcopies done!!! I am having them while pregnant just to "have a look". I get the Pep Test portion done but no biopsies or that scary metal rod!!! Follow up is so important so I;m glad to hear you are keeping up on it.:hugs:

Yeah that's exactly the same as me. I was really worried last week when I had mine but she assured me all she was going to do was just look but even opening everything made me nervous! She said it was much better to monitor these things to pregnancy than just to leave it; I'm back at 16 weeks and again at 32 I think.

Anyway, chin up and know there someone here going through something similar on that front :hugs: x


----------



## Dee_H

Good to know Jules:hugs: I have to go back in February for another one. I am scared to have the LEEP but looking forward to it all at the same time. I just want to have it out and have a colposcopy come back clear and stay clear!! Keep in touch hun:hugs:


----------



## julesjules100

Dee_H said:


> Good to know Jules:hugs: I have to go back in February for another one. I am scared to have the LEEP but looking forward to it all at the same time. I just want to have it out and have a colposcopy come back clear and stay clear!! Keep in touch hun:hugs:

Will do. They are talking about me having the LEEP too if the virus remains active but not till after delivery (hence why I wanted to check when they were doing yours in case you had mistyped the month). To make you feel better, a girlfriend if mine had a cone biopsy a few years back (ie more invasive) and since then she has had two little boys virtually back to back x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morningggggggggg :D


----------



## sunnysun

Morning everyone,

Congrats to all of you nearly at the second trimester ! I wish I was there too!

Been spotting for 2 weeks and madly worried, I had a scan last week and all looked good and got told the spotting is just one of those things. Scared.com!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Morning lovely ladies :D! How are we all? X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey sunnysun :) Ah it will soon come, i feel like ive been pregnant for ages already hahaha
Have i got you down on the front page??? If not send me your due date and ill add you..

Stevensmummy... im ok, busy day today, helped the boys do their homework (not sure why there go to school, with the amount of homework there bring home! lol) then its washing day, so got 4 loads to put through and then bedding!


----------



## baby0

Babee_Bugs said:


> I know... Cant believe im due 1st of MAY! so many people in my family are born on 5th of May lol... would be very weird if my due date changed to the 5th lol

Just wante to ask how many weeks was your profile scan pic xx as I had a scan yesterday at 5 weeks and couldn't see anything apart from a sac and the brightness around the sac which is a healthy pregnancy at this time so I'm bk on 22nd oct where I will be 6 an half I ave 5 children already an never known so early but does it onus good that's why I just wanted to no how many weeks were you at tat scan thanks xxx and congrats :hugs:


----------



## sunnysun

Thanks babeebug, yes please can you add me? My edd is 20th may.

Baby0 the first time I saw a heartbeat was at 6w3d, you should be able to see it next time.


----------



## lpjkp

So been to A and E last night and referred to early pregnancy unit this morning because of the on/off spotting for 3 days...the gyno saw that my cervix is closed (yay!) and said I have cervical erosion...she thinks that's what is causing the spotting,but has booked me in for a scan on Monday just to be on the safe side...looking forward to seeing baby on Monday!x


----------



## Hann12

lpjkp - thats good that they think that everything is okay! Hope the scan goes well - not long now! 

I had a scan this morning at 9+1 and baby is measuring 9+4 so in theory dd could be 14th May but i'll keep it as the 17th for now until I have the 12 week scan. She wouldn't let me hear the heartbeat and said she couldn't tell me how many bpm either which is rubbish! I also asked where the placenta was for a ramzi guess and she said that its not possible to locate the placenta until 20 weeks! Think she was a bit rubbish! in my first scan at 6 weeks it looked like it was on my left but not its potentially on my right so who knows. I have a feeling its a boy anyway but I'm happy either way!


----------



## Lady H

Cuuuuuute Hann xx


----------



## Sass827

Morning girls! Ugh, I'm so upset. I hosted a big party last night for DH coworker and his wife. Had DH boss and his wife, coworkers and their spouses. Btw, Hann, party started at 6:45, contractors left at 6:35. So, we had to order pizza, but it was ok. So boss man is talking about his wife's radiology tattoos (she has breast cancer) and DH announces to everyone that I have "prison tats". My mouth hit the floor. 
I got a stupid tattoo when I was a teen, but I've invested thousands in laser surgery to have it removed. It's a big point of embarrassment for me because of it's content and it's placement, but I've worked so hard to get rid of it. Most people say they don't notice it or it looks like a light bruise. DH has said this before and I got upset then, so now he oes it again?! I'm just so hurt. Do you all think I can get more laser surgery while pregnant, or do you think I need to wait until after May? 
I just feel so put down and not sexy. Trashy would be a good word. I'm thinking I don't want to BD with him until I feel better about myself again. Am I being dramatic?


----------



## Hann12

Sass827 said:


> Morning girls! Ugh, I'm so upset. I hosted a big party last night for DH coworker and his wife. Had DH boss and his wife, coworkers and their spouses. Btw, Hann, party started at 6:45, contractors left at 6:35. So, we had to order pizza, but it was ok. So boss man is talking about his wife's radiology tattoos (she has breast cancer) and DH announces to everyone that I have "prison tats". My mouth hit the floor.
> I got a stupid tattoo when I was a teen, but I've invested thousands in laser surgery to have it removed. It's a big point of embarrassment for me because of it's content and it's placement, but I've worked so hard to get rid of it. Most people say they don't notice it or it looks like a light bruise. DH has said this before and I got upset then, so now he oes it again?! I'm just so hurt. Do you all think I can get more laser surgery while pregnant, or do you think I need to wait until after May?
> I just feel so put down and not sexy. Trashy would be a good word. I'm thinking I don't want to BD with him until I feel better about myself again. Am I being dramatic?

Firstly arrgghh the builders!! Secondly, I wouldn't rush to do anything now, I have no idea if its safe but have a look into it. I think your DH was probably just trying to impress his boss, they tend to say stupid things without thinking! He probably never thinks about it and its probably not as bad as you think it is. I hope you are okay, pregnancy can make us feel both very attractive and very unattractive at the same time so I know what you mean. Have a chat with him and explain how you feel. Bet he is really sorry when he understands what you are thinking :hugs:


----------



## LoveSeel

Sass827 said:


> I'd like to be told twins so I can justify how big I am. Although I've been told that twins don't really make you bigger this early. So basically, I'm just a blimp. :dohh:

I haven't really gained any weight but my uterus has tilted out already so I feel like my bump is huge. My doctor said that because of the twins (and my size - I'm 5'2) I'm measuring 16-18 weeks. He estimates I'll be measuring 40 weeks by 28 weeks.


----------



## julesjules100

Sass827 said:


> Morning girls! Ugh, I'm so upset. I hosted a big party last night for DH coworker and his wife. Had DH boss and his wife, coworkers and their spouses. Btw, Hann, party started at 6:45, contractors left at 6:35. So, we had to order pizza, but it was ok. So boss man is talking about his wife's radiology tattoos (she has breast cancer) and DH announces to everyone that I have "prison tats". My mouth hit the floor.
> I got a stupid tattoo when I was a teen, but I've invested thousands in laser surgery to have it removed. It's a big point of embarrassment for me because of it's content and it's placement, but I've worked so hard to get rid of it. Most people say they don't notice it or it looks like a light bruise. DH has said this before and I got upset then, so now he oes it again?! I'm just so hurt. Do you all think I can get more laser surgery while pregnant, or do you think I need to wait until after May?
> I just feel so put down and not sexy. Trashy would be a good word. I'm thinking I don't want to BD with him until I feel better about myself again. Am I being dramatic?

Sass, if its ant consolation my DH routinely tells stories/pieces of info but me that he knows will piss me off. Despite this he still does it. He has the memory of a fish but when he does it in public I roll my eyes and twist it round to make it sound like he has lost his mind and that he's talking a load of crap. You could also throw out there an anecdote that he wants to keep private (eg as revenge I slip into the convo later that my DH owns a play station. He HATES that other people know that!).

I have a little thread vein on my cheeky that I tried to book an appointment for to laser it and they won't touch it while I'm pregnant. Imagine tatoo removal will be the same. 

J x


----------



## sunnysun

Hann- great scan! Baby looks so cute!!

Sass -sorry to hear about your dh, did you tell him how much it annoys you? He shouldn't really say these things if he knows you don't want other people to know.

Love- exciting to hear about your twins, I guess double the size for you eh?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

baby0 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> I know... Cant believe im due 1st of MAY! so many people in my family are born on 5th of May lol... would be very weird if my due date changed to the 5th lol
> 
> Just wante to ask how many weeks was your profile scan pic xx as I had a scan yesterday at 5 weeks and couldn't see anything apart from a sac and the brightness around the sac which is a healthy pregnancy at this time so I'm bk on 22nd oct where I will be 6 an half I ave 5 children already an never known so early but does it onus good that's why I just wanted to no how many weeks were you at tat scan thanks xxx and congrats :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Hunnie... My scan was done at 7weeks and 1day... I got to see yolk sac, baby was upside down and could see the heartbeat ticking away :)

I've had a scan at 5 weeks in a previous pregnancy and all I could see was a round circle with a tiny dot inside which was a yolk sac, couldn't see a baby etc. but that's normal at that stage.. When you go next time, you should see a blob (baby lol) with a heartbeat flashing away :) congrats Hunnie x


----------



## pinktiara

for those who also have spotting do you tend to get it when your constipated sorry so gross but my spotting stopped like 2 weeks ago than today my stomach is really buggin me and i'm totally constipated from my vitamins and I got brown discharge again ugh


----------



## Sass827

Thanks girls! Boys are tough! He apologized and took me for a day of shopping. 

Hann- your scan is so cute. Thanks for the tips. 

Pink- no spotting but lots of constipation. Try upping your fiber. GL!


----------



## pinktiara

ya im certainly going to have to I just want to know if those who have spotting find it to happen more when there constipated. I don't remember with my first if i had this issue since I had spotting with him too.


----------



## lpjkp

Yep! I've had a spotting problem the last few days and it seems to start after ie tried to go...I'm constipated too x

I found that fybogel sachets work wonders! I only took one sachet yesterday, and I successfully had a normal bowel movement this morning! It's completely safe for baby, and is just a sachet of te right kinds of fibre that you mix into water and drink xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I've not had it during this pregnancy yet. But my cervix is sensitive, especially a few days after Ov and I'd often get spotting if I had to strain for a #2. I know during pregnancy lots of ladies get the same. As long as it's bright red and watery you're fine. X


----------



## babyface15

Hi ladies I haven't been here much lately. But I had a tiny bit of brown spotting after exercising last week, when I was reading up on it I read that spotting when straining to go to the bathroom is common, xxx


----------



## sunnysun

Hey all,

Just a had a panic attack this morning has had big brown clot plus I have been spotting for two weeks now. It turns out I have SCH Subchorionic Hematoma.

_Sometimes, blood clots form within the layers of the placenta. But more often than not, they heal themselves.
What it is: Also called subchorionic hematoma, subchorionic bleeding is the accumulation of blood within the folds of the chorion (the outer fetal membrane, next to the placenta) or within the layers of the placenta itself. These bleeds, or clots, can cause the placenta to separate from the uterine wall if they get too large, if they develop in a bad spot, or if they aren&#8217;t eventually reabsorbed._

Really scared, the good news baby is still here and bigger, here is fatty beany
 



Attached Files:







8w6d.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hann12

I'm glad everything is okay sunnysun - very cute scan pic!


----------



## jtink28

awesome news, sunny!! :)


i'm a lime today! still in disbelief that i've gotten this far - it's starting to feel real now!! eek!!!!! :)


----------



## baby0

Thanks babee bugs that is so good to know I have never been so erly in pregnancy b4 really want to know everything bout early pregnancy but that helps alt


----------



## Sass827

Sunny- my cousin has had the same with her last 2 pregnancies and both ended in healthy babies. :)


----------



## sunnysun

Thank you girls, 
Thanks sass it's reassuring to hear some good news!
I'm keeping my finger crossed.

Congratulations on being a lime JTink28, nearly the end of the first trimester!!


----------



## TTCBean

Yuck! I went to DHs families house and when we went to go I hugged his younger cousins goodbye, and as I hugged one the other girls said "eww! don't hug her, she has LICE!" I am mortified! I have very long hair and it touched on top of hers. When I got home I called DH Mom to ask and she said she didn't know if she did or not, ew! I am hoping she asks DHs aunt... I am washing everything I wore and getting DH to look at my hair. :(

Lice isn't what I need in pregnancy!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Happy Lime day jtink :D! X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Lol TTCBean...

Having 2 boys in School, i would say its best to get use to it :) There only went back in september and ive already had the lotion and comb out :/ and the stuff is soooooooo expensive!!! should be bloody free


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sunny SCH tend to be the probable cause for most Bleeds during pregnancy...

My friend had one with her youngest daughter and she described the bleeding as "Bucket Loads!"... she had a scan every week to monitor the SCH. Usually what happens is the blood will drain from the SCH, but then refill back up and then the process happens all over again till when it shrinks and then goes... she bled from 4weeks till 12... on her 12 week scan it had vanished :)

Hope this helps x


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Sunny- dr didn't say if i had SCH but i went to the er with bright red bleeding thursday night.like i was having my period..have been having light, brownish spotting since n its not totally watery...no big clots tho....but dr said on thurs baby was ok so hopefully all is well but i know how scary it can be


----------



## Babee_Bugs

morning ladies.... is anyone experiencing Hair loss?? My hair is just coming out from the roots! Its on my pillow when i wake, when i go in the bath there is just lots!!! I washed it lastnight woke up today and the roots are like greasy/sticky and the ends are dull/dry :(
My poor hair lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. :)

Was back at the Dr this morning to have my bloods taken that the midwife couldn't get on Thursday.

The first phlebotomist couldn't do it, but she got another lady in who did first time, so thankfully that's all done. :)

Week tomorrow until my 2 appointments with the consultants (I'm high-risk because of my thyroid) and 2 weeks today until my 12 week scan.

How are you all?

I tried to only take one of my sickness tablets yesterday, but about 2 hours after the second one was due I started throwing up more than usual, so I had to take it once it had calmed down a little. I've only got a few days of tablets left, so I'm going to hahve to grin and bare it soon enough. :( Blergh.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww yay finally got blood out of you!...

Can you not get anymore tablets for the sickness???

Can i ask when you got told about your 12 week scan, im still bloody waiting!! im gonna ring midwife on wednesday when im 12 weeks to get her to chase it up! I got my High risk assessment letter with consultant weeks ago!!! which is in 2 weeks time :/

Grrrrr


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Babee bugs, I seem to be having quite bad hair loss but don't worry while that hair is falling out new hair is growing, as for it being greasy at the root and dry at length try changing your shampoo, I have greasy hair anyway but I find the best shampoo so far is the aussie shampoo for build up, its the only stuff that has made my hair feel clean.

As for sickness, mine has been bearable for a while until yesterday, I felt nauseaous (sp?) But thought I would be fine, oh took me for a mean, I had prawns for starter and the shell that hadn't been peeled properly got stuck at the back of my throat, caused me to gag and throw up! I've felt terrible since lol! X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Where I live you get a letter in your pregnancy pack thing that you get from the Dr when you tell them you're pregnant.

You fill the form in and send it to the ultrasound dept at the hospital, so I did that when I was about 6 weeks, and got my appointment back in about 4 days.

My midwife checked I'd done it, and you aren't allowed to go for the scan until you've had you booking in. But I think it's a good system really as I gt my appointment so quick and it's one less thing for the midwife to have to worry about.

Sorry you're still waiting. :(


----------



## StefanieC

I got my 12 week scan through a few days ago, altho I'm actually 13 weeks when I have the scan. I haven't had my booking appointment through yet tho but when I called the hospital, they said as long as the appointment is before 20 weeks its fine. I don't know if this is how my area usually does it or if its cos I had to have an early dating scan but I would say if you haven't heard about your scan yet, definitely call them.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Will try the aussie shampoo... Ive tried head and shoulders because its mild, that didnt work... so i tried Johnsons baby shampoo as thats mild also and nope still feels Tacky :/ just feels YUK YUK

When i went for a 12 week scan in april this year, i got the letter around 9 weeks or something, so i dont think things will of changed that dramatically since then. I wouldnt be all surprised if there have looked and seen ive had a scan and prob assumes it was my 12 week one :/

I need to ring midwife at like 9am to try and get intouch with her, so will ring in the morning and leave a message and hopefully she gets back to me :)


----------



## bobbles86

my hair is greasy and lank too... just horrible... I'm having to wash it more but then I know this can cause it to be more greasy too... argh!

almost 9 weeks now... we're gonna be an olive soon :happydance:

I'm starting to believe that this might just be real :thumbup:

kate xx


----------



## Sass827

Can we call this the nasty hair club for women? :blush: my hair is really coming out, greasy and just gross. Sad thing is, I've always had dry hair. It takes 2 days without a shower to get to normal. Now I need to shower every day. I blame DH, who has daily grease ball hair. I tell him I'm carrying is little boy, who is giving me his hair. I'm only half joking though. My cousin has straight hair and two DD's who have crazy curly hair. While she was preggo, her hair went curly. Maybe is hormones, or maybe it's a sign.... :)


----------



## Sass827

Oh and for scans, I got yelled at my last dr. Appt (9 weeks) for not calling to book mine. Apparently I was supposed to call a while ago. So I called at 9 and got scheduled for next Monday oct. 22. I will be 12.5 weeks. If I were you, I would call rather than wait.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

sass Where i am, midwife sorts the scan out. Im guessing shes forgotten, or has got confused by the fact ive had a scan already but it was at 7 weeks :/

ill ring her first thing in morning and see whats what


----------



## maybesoon

Hello ladies!!! Hope you are all having a great day!

I have my 12 week scan this afternoon!!! I'm so excited & nervous all at the same time. The last few days I really haven't felt a bit pregnant other than still get a bit tired in the evenings. But then again I'm getting close to the 2nd trimester!!!


----------



## TTCBean

11 week ultrasound from this morning! We saw the heart beating!! I cried during the u/s. I am so happy and in love with my baby! Doctor said it's measuring well for my date!!
https://imageshack.us/a/img163/3613/11weekultrasoundsingle.png


----------



## maybesoon

awww so cute ttcbean!!!! Congrats! It's the most amazing thing!


----------



## jtink28

TTCbean, that is awesome news!! yay!

maybesoon, i can't wait to see a pic!!! 

i'm going for my scan on wednesday...can't wait! yay! :)


----------



## pinktiara

Lovin all the pics ladies I won't get another one until December :( I hear the heartbeat on weds so I pray everything is fine I don't know why they wouldn't be


----------



## Babies123

TTCBean love the pic - the baby looks so nice and cozy! relaxing!


----------



## Courtney917

Aww congrats TTCBean! I have my 12 week tomorrow! Good luck to everyone having scans this week!


----------



## pinktiara

Is anyone on there second baby and way more paranoid lol I read way to much


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Pink im on my 3rd and im not sure if its the losses or what But im certainly more paranoid and feel like im thinking about the baby everyday, thinking please please still be alive etc..

With my boys i just got on with day to day stuff... Its strange :/


----------



## pinktiara

Im the same way it's insane I have never had any loses and i'm paranoid as heck I guess also because this one was planned my first wasn't if that makes any sense


----------



## lpjkp

Just thought I'd have a quick check in!

So...looks like the spotting WAS due to the cervical erosion the nurse spotted on Saturday because, as my piccie shows, there is one happy little bubba in there! I cried again, mostly with relief to know that he looks happy! We couldn't believe there was an actual baby there this time instead of a blob, and the sonographer showed us his little nose, fingers, toes etc...we are sure we saw a little willy there too!!! 

Heartbeat 168bpm and now measuring 41.2mm CRL...dated me 1 day ahead at 10weeks+6! We celebrated by going out and buying a little unisex babygro for the baby and a maternity top for me from Mothercare! One happy momma-to-be tonight!xx
 



Attached Files:







11weeks+6days!.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jtink28

such awesome news!!!!! 

your little baba is so adorable! :)


----------



## Sass827

Maybe soon- how did it go? Mine is next week and I'm starting to freak too.

Ttc- congrats! Odd question: does it mess it up if you cry? my crying ruined my Doppler, so I was just worried about that. 

Ljp- how wonderful! I hope were all as lucky as you!


----------



## sunnysun

Great pictures Ttcbean and jtink28, so amazing seeing a baby inside us!


----------



## sunnysun

Babee_Bugs said:


> Sunny SCH tend to be the probable cause for most Bleeds during pregnancy...
> 
> My friend had one with her youngest daughter and she described the bleeding as "Bucket Loads!"... she had a scan every week to monitor the SCH. Usually what happens is the blood will drain from the SCH, but then refill back up and then the process happens all over again till when it shrinks and then goes... she bled from 4weeks till 12... on her 12 week scan it had vanished :)
> 
> Hope this helps x

Thank you babee bugs, I hope all goes way by the 12th week!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

pinktiara said:


> Im the same way it's insane I have never had any loses and i'm paranoid as heck I guess also because this one was planned my first wasn't if that makes any sense

Yeh i totally get what ya mean on that!... we tried for 3 years and suffered 3 losses... so im all the more eager to get to full term and hold this baby :) and i guess i just worry that it will go wrong at any point!

cant wait to get to the point of feeling movements, just for more reassurance :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww lovely scan piccies Ladies!!!!! :) eeekkkkkk cant wait for mine, cant wait to see babies face, arms legs everything really lol... hard to make anything out when its just a blob lol


----------



## Sass827

I'm scared too. Every time I hear someone talk about having a mc at 20 weeks, I want to throw up. This is so nerve racking!


----------



## jtink28

sass, i love bnb, and i love online forums, because they can help to answer questions, and meet new people. 
however, they can also be very, very scary. the reality is that the majority of women who get pregnant go on to have healthy pregnancies and babies. 
i try to stay away from threads that talk about miscarriages, etc, because it totally freaks me out. then i have to reassure myself and tell myself that the odds are in my favor - that the % is in my favor of having a healthy, fat baby :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I do agree with jTink...

we all know that not every womans pregnancy ends with happiness, but majority do!!! 

Places like BNB etc show the harsh reality of how pregnancies dont end with happiness... Even though ive suffered losses myself, i do tend to stay away from those threads that i just know is not happy news, not for being ignorant not at all... But more protecting my state of mind!!


----------



## kezziek

Hi ladies just popping my head in.

Lovely to see the scan photos, makes it all seem much more real. I can't wait to see mine.

Babee have you heard about your scan yet? 

I'm getting bigger by the day and still sick. Wanting to cry a lot at the moment. Lots of mixed emotions. It was my oldest 3rd birthday today. I cannot believe it. We had a party at the weekend for him, his first proper one where we hired a party hall and everything. He loved it, he's such a sociable thing. He's not shy at all and particularly enjoyed the bit where everyone sang happy birthday to him. It amazes me how they go from these tiny babies in our wombs to these little people with big personalities!


----------



## jtink28

ok, ladies - i was super super lucky to not have MS for 10 whole weeks. all of a sudden, this past week, i've had nausea ALL DAY. not crazy nausea, just a vague, i-feel-kinda-sick nausea that sticks around all day.

all you ladies that get this at 6 weeks and have it longer than me? you're amazing. i already want to quit my job and lay in bed all day :)


----------



## Sass827

No worries, I'm not following any mc boards. I scare myself enough as it is. It was actually a lady I met Sunday. She preggers again, and seems to be doing well. :)

I'm having lots of weird pains tonight in my uterus area. Not terrible or anything, just a bit achey. Think this is from all of the growth between 10-12 weeks? Anyone know what that should feel like?


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Sass827 said:


> No worries, I'm not following any mc boards. I scare myself enough as it is. It was actually a lady I met Sunday. She preggers again, and seems to be doing well. :)
> 
> I'm having lots of weird pains tonight in my uterus area. Not terrible or anything, just a bit achey. Think this is from all of the growth between 10-12 weeks? Anyone know what that should feel like?

Im having the same thing. I wouldnt quite call it cramping its more stretchy pully type feeling. I think bubs is going through a growth spurt!


----------



## pinktiara

I have this too its more achy as well or like an upset stomach feeling ugh


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, haven't been on for awhile.

Had some more bleeding and another scan today. The baby is still there and they found a heart beat but the hb is really slow (only 99) and the baby is only measuring 6+4. I got my bfp on September 19th and have had 2 previous scans so that is really behind. I know slow growth this early on is not a good sign. The pregnancy I lost started out this way. :(

I hate to give up when the baby is still technically alive but it's kind of tough.


----------



## kezziek

Oh starry night i don't know what to say :-( i just hope it's a case of you got a very early bfp and your dates are a little messed up. Do you get another scan soon?
XxxxX


----------



## julesjules100

Starry Night said:


> Hi, haven't been on for awhile.
> 
> Had some more bleeding and another scan today. The baby is still there and they found a heart beat but the hb is really slow (only 99) and the baby is only measuring 6+4. I got my bfp on September 19th and have had 2 previous scans so that is really behind. I know slow growth this early on is not a good sign. The pregnancy I lost started out this way. :(
> 
> I hate to give up when the baby is still technically alive but it's kind of tough.

Starry, so sorry to hear this... Hope it's as kezzie says and you're off with your dates. Thinking of you x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. 

I had some stomach pain this morning (due to constipation I think) and then a tiny bit of pink after I went to the loo. 

Tried not to worry too much as I have a very sensitive cervix. 

But just in case I thought I'd have a little go with my doppler. 

Found my lovely little train!!! Chugging away beautifully exactly like the 3 other 10 week doppler videos I watched on YouTube to double check. 

Felt bad as I did it while DH was in the loo, so when he came out I did it again and we heard or for a few seconds then they chugged away and hid lol. 

I'm a happy mummy today. :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww Starry :( could it be possible that your dates are just off??? i really hope so hunnie :hugs:

AFM: Got in touch with Midwife this morning and apparently scan letter was sent out in september! anyways there gonna resend me another one out and my scan is 25th of Oct at 9:40am... I wish it was earlier, so ill be 13weeks and 1day by the time i get too it!


----------



## Hann12

Starry I hope everything turns out okay, it must be scary. Keeping my FX for you! 

Babee - how annoying about the scan! I am still waiting for mine, I called them last week and they told me I will get the letter in the next 2 weeks, so basically get a weeks notice of the scan date. Pretty rubbish!

Sorry not been on for a few days, my DD is sick and it's been awful. Not getting any sleep at all and I'm feeling terrible. Trying to keep reading and thinking of everyone though!


----------



## baby0

Yes I totally have the same my hair is long middle of back an it use to be thick omg now when I go to put it up feels like I'm bald I mean it's not just started happening now that I'm preggers but also when we were tryin it was coming out in clumps I put the brush through it an I get so scared as when I have finished brushing the brush is full of my hair so if y find out pls message or post would be very interested to see why I'm losing my long air at 30 yrs oldxx


----------



## baby0

So my update but first thanks babee bugs for yr reassurance so I'm 5wks5days had my 3rd early scan as we were thinking maybe eptopic as I ad the worse cramps so confirmed yesterday there s a foetal pole and tiny fetal heartbeat bak on the 22nd to confirm ongoing viability but I don't know how to put up my pict as I'm using my I pad any advice :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Baby0 that's great news congratulations! 

I just managed to find my baby's heartbeat on my Doppler for the first time. It moved a lot but the Doppler ranged from 145-170 so I assume its somewhere around the 160 mark. It was definitely the little peanut though, no mistaking that!


----------



## lpjkp

Hann: Woo hoo for hearing the heartbeat!!! Such an amazing sound to hear!!!!!x

Starry: I've got my fingers crossed for you hun, but I really think that they've just got the dating wrong! My scans are nearly a week out from my LMP due date and, so far, everybody keeps saying "oohhh, you're measuring a little behind what you should be"...erm, yeah, ever heard of having a cycle different from the 28-day and 14-day ovulation that you refuse to move away from? I know exactly when I ovulated (Which is 5 days later that the 14 day normal!) and I'm measuring perfectly for how far along I know I am! So I hope this gives you a bit of reasurrance...as long as baby is growing from the last scan (Which you can't guarantee because they didn't tell you the last age calculation), then I think your baby is fine, just a little less further on! The heartbeat is also slow when it first starts beating, but should be a lot higher next time you go! xxxxx


----------



## bobbles86

Starry Night said:


> Hi, haven't been on for awhile.
> 
> Had some more bleeding and another scan today. The baby is still there and they found a heart beat but the hb is really slow (only 99) and the baby is only measuring 6+4. I got my bfp on September 19th and have had 2 previous scans so that is really behind. I know slow growth this early on is not a good sign. The pregnancy I lost started out this way. :(
> 
> I hate to give up when the baby is still technically alive but it's kind of tough.

massive :hugs:

I've got everything crossed for you sweetheart, don't give up, stay strong miracles do happen and you could just be a bit behind with dates and have a very chilled baby. I hope and pray that everything is ok.

keep us informed hun, 

kate xx


----------



## bobbles86

baby0 said:


> So my update but first thanks babee bugs for yr reassurance so I'm 5wks5days had my 3rd early scan as we were thinking maybe eptopic as I ad the worse cramps so confirmed yesterday there s a foetal pole and tiny fetal heartbeat bak on the 22nd to confirm ongoing viability but I don't know how to put up my pict as I'm using my I pad any advice :hugs:

brilliant news, does your ipad have bluetooth? can you take a pic with your phone then bluetooth to ipad and go from there?

kate xx


----------



## sarahuk

I was worried about my lack of 12wk scan letter too...I did get one for the high risk clinic.

Anyway I called and they told me that id have the 12wk scan at the same time. Just throwing that out for the high riskies that only had the one letter about seeing the consultant :)

Glad to see everyone seems to be doing well, and Starry Im sure all is well and that youre dates are just a bit off :)

xx


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks, ladies.

I'll post more once I return from vacation. I fly back tonight.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats to Hann and Baby0. Good stuff!
So happy you called babee! The 25th is just next week, right? It feels far, but it will fly for sure. I'm next week too. It's gonna be fab! 
Afm- I'm still feeling that weird pulley feeling behind my uterus. Maybe growth, maybe weird gas pains? So happy you other girls are feeling the same. Makes me feel like not as much of a weirdo. 
Also, are any of you pulling any stupid moves? Like, I tried to pour mouthwash on my tooth brush and I tried to shut my garage door with the beeper that unlocks my car?!


----------



## poppy13

Hi ladies! I need some help!
Just lately (the last week) I been sleeping badly, I'll go to sleep btween 8:30 & 10pm depending on how tired I am but then I wake at silly o'clock not able to get backto sleep. Yesterday it was 4:30am and today it was 2:45am. I'm so tired after its been a week since I slept for a whole night so I've had horrible headaches,last week it lasted 4 days and the one today has kept me off work. I cant gone on like this, I'm exhausted!
Any ideas ladies? X


----------



## pinktiara

Not sure how far along you are but I had that in the begining than just the other day I had it my son woke up at 3am for whatever reason only to go right back to bed lol than I couldn't get to sleep till 5 and of course he was up at 730 needless to say I was happy when he slept till 815 today haha


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yes Poppy! I've had this the last 2 nights. Been awake for at least an hour around 3-4am. 

So infuriating. Especially when I have to get up early for work. 

I think it's because of hunger. So if it happens tonight I'm going to eat right away rather than lay and try and sleep and then 45 minutes later eat.


----------



## TTCBean

I've been the same way. By 9-10 I'm exhausted and go to bed, but I wake up at silly hours and cannot fall back asleep _forever_!


----------



## sunnysun

Starry- keeping everything crossed for you!

Babee- 13 weeks scan is good, just at the end of the first trimester, i'm having mine at 11+4 days but i think I would prefer it later.

QUESTION: when is the best week to start using the Doppler? and what would you recommend?


----------



## julesjules100

Hi ladies

Just back from my nuchal scan. Amazing to see the lime look more human (11 weeks plus 5 days)! Scan was about 30 mins. The fluid at the neck was 1.1 (3.5 and below is "normal") and they looked at the bridge of the nose, size of forehead and prominence of the chin. Bloods back tomorrow to give a full result. They have also taken a punt on gender and it looks like I'm Team Blue so far (hope she's wrong but then I did make a pact with him upstairs that if the IVF worked I would be happy with either (!)). While they were there they checked on the stomach, bladder, heart (still 169bpm), brain etc.

Amazing to see him; when we started he was asleep and in the perfect position to look at. He then woke up, probably from all the poking, and had a big yawn and stuck his tongue out. Lots of stretching of legs and moving arms around. Really incredible. 

Attached are a couple of photos (and in one he is waving).

J x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0218.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 17









IMG_0217.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 16









IMG_0219.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jtink28

jules, i got for mine tomorrow (i'll be 11+3). you just got me SO EXCITED for mine! your bub is adorable!!!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Great scan jules :D! Its getting really exciting that all our scans are round the corner, I'm so excited for everyone :p x


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> jules, i got for mine tomorrow (i'll be 11+3). you just got me SO EXCITED for mine! your bub is adorable!!!!

It really is a trip as you get to see him/her for all kinds of angles and no lovely to see them doing things, even if it is stretching and yawning! Look forward to seeing your pics! x


----------



## maybesoon

jules I LOVE the scan pics!!!! They are really amazing!!!

as for all the ladies not sleeping well.... I'm right there with y'all. I'm exhausted & in bed by 8:30-9pm. By midnight -1am I wake, go pee & lay in bed tossing & turning, can't get comfortable... I will doze off & on but never really get back to sleep. Then about 30 minutes before it's time for me to wake for the day, I'm out like a light & don't want to get out of bed. What the heck is going on. I'm so freaking exhausted.

Hopefully we all sleep well tonight!


----------



## kezziek

Ahh congratulations julesjules, very cute. Its amazing they can guess that early to gender! Still boys are amazing, I hope they are not wrong (haha)so he can come and melt your heart and be your lovely Mummysboy. Although I would quite like a girl this time so I do understand xx

Babee thats great about your scan date. At least you know now and it's only next week! How exciting. Mine is a whole 10 days after yours im getting nervous thinking about it.

Poppy its so frustarting when you are so tired. I fi d the best thing to do is not lie there trying to get back to sleep but get up and go and have some toast and warm milk or something and maybe read a book amd clear your mind for half an hour (make it a really boring book lol) and then go back to bed when you feel sleepy again. Try not to stress about getting to sleep as that always just keeps me awake but remember that some sleep is better than no sleep and try to get to bed earlier to make up for it xxx


----------



## maybesoon

Jealous of the scan pics.... I went to the doctor yesterday & was really disappointed in the visit. After a long 3 hour wait in the waiting room I get called back to sit in the exam room for 25 minutes only to find out I'm not getting an ultrasound.... :nope: I almost started to :cry:

My next ultrasound won't be until December 11th when I go to the specialist. But I did get to hear the heartbeat & little beans is still at 159bpm. Oh & I got my flu shot.... So 3 1/2 hour wait for 30 seconds of hearing my baby's heartbeat & a flu shot.... I was pretty disappointed. :growlmad:


----------



## jtink28

they made you wait for 3 hours? that's ridiculous!!!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

yes it is jtink.... I was not a very happy person yesterday evening....


----------



## baby0

bobbles86 said:


> baby0 said:
> 
> 
> So my update but first thanks babee bugs for yr reassurance so I'm 5wks5days had my 3rd early scan as we were thinking maybe eptopic as I ad the worse cramps so confirmed yesterday there s a foetal pole and tiny fetal heartbeat bak on the 22nd to confirm ongoing viability but I don't know how to put up my pict as I'm using my I pad any advice :hugs:
> 
> brilliant news, does your ipad have bluetooth? can you take a pic with your phone then bluetooth to ipad and go from there?
> 
> kate xxClick to expand...

WOT err sorry I do nt no how to do what y just said :shrug:y must be fantastic on phones I pad an bluetooth. :happydance:I know how to put up on countdown to pregancy if I put it up can someone post on this forum pls I'm called baby0bump0 on countdown to pregancy :hugs: let me know before as I have to leave my signing open as wen I log out no one could see my tests any help :shrug::shrug:


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> Jealous of the scan pics.... I went to the doctor yesterday & was really disappointed in the visit. After a long 3 hour wait in the waiting room I get called back to sit in the exam room for 25 minutes only to find out I'm not getting an ultrasound.... :nope: I almost started to :cry:
> 
> My next ultrasound won't be until December 11th when I go to the specialist. But I did get to hear the heartbeat & little beans is still at 159bpm. Oh & I got my flu shot.... So 3 1/2 hour wait for 30 seconds of hearing my baby's heartbeat & a flu shot.... I was pretty disappointed. :growlmad:

Jeez, that sounds like the NHS over here!

Sorry it felt like a wasted trip maybesoon...Very frustrating xx


----------



## sunnysun

Jules- amazing picture, can't believe how quick they grow inside our tummy and how much they change.

I'd love to have a boy, but I think it's a princess which is great anyway. Will you need wait until the 20th week to be sure on the sex scan?


----------



## julesjules100

sunnysun said:


> Jules- amazing picture, can't believe how quick they grow inside our tummy and how much they change.
> 
> I'd love to have a boy, but I think it's a princess which is great anyway. Will you need wait until the 20th week to be sure on the sex scan?

Yeah, she did say that it's a "good guess" however, she also scanned over to look at him from the groin area and there was clearly something sticking up. She then said that she didn't think it was the umbilical cord as that was off to the side and as she moved around the little "nub" sticking up didn't move at all (which apparently it would if it was the cord).

I'm having a sexing scan at 17 weeks. It's a private one so not sure if the machines are able to tell a little earlier/have better resolution etc? 

Will swap babies with you if you're right! ha ha!

J x


----------



## Hann12

Gorgeous scan pics! 

Now even more jealous as I just want my scan date!!! Is it too Much to ask?!!


----------



## jtink28

jules, i think i'm going to have a private gender scan during week 16, too. there's a place that does 3D and 4D for $60 - you get a dvd and cd of all the pictures. our first wedding anniversary is on november 19th, and my DH thinks it would be the perfect present to each other :)


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> jules, i think i'm going to have a private gender scan during week 16, too. there's a place that does 3D and 4D for $60 - you get a dvd and cd of all the pictures. our first wedding anniversary is on november 19th, and my DH thinks it would be the perfect present to each other :)

Aww, that will be really cute. 

One thing I will say about the 3D one though as she flipped into that mode today; they look really weird. She said that that typically looks better when they have a bit more fat on them (although I didn't ask what week that was) so if you can, get both types done at the same time just in case the pics are better in the non-3D format. Hopefully by 16-17 weeks they will be looking a bit chubbier x


----------



## kezziek

Maybesoon thats crazy you had to wait three hours! I would have told them to tell me a better time and come back later I wouldn't have the patience. And I would have cried when they said no scan, you poor thing that is not fun xx


----------



## Sass827

Jules! Your pics are amazing! He / she as such long legs! I had no idea they would e so developed that you could see all of that. Precious wave. 

Good luck tomorrow jtink! 

Poppy- I keep fig newtons next to the ed and o crazy on them til I fall back asleep. GL!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

sunnysun said:


> Starry- keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> Babee- 13 weeks scan is good, just at the end of the first trimester, i'm having mine at 11+4 days but i think I would prefer it later.
> 
> QUESTION: when is the best week to start using the Doppler? and what would you recommend?

Im warming to the idea of the 13week scan, im gonna cheekily ask to see what there think on gender, as i know a good sonographer can give a good answer at 13weeks as this is when the gender is fully formed into either girl or boy.

I started doppler at 7 weeks which was abit ambitious, but what it di was, it helped me get to know what everything sounded like etc and where that was... so when i did find baby i would know instantly that yup thats it!!!... i was 9weeks and 6days when i eventually found it and it was very low!!! it was were my pubic bone is, i had to push it in about half an inch and point the wand down over towards my bum and only then could i just to say hear it along with placenta!...

Now baby doesnt sit still!, you can hear baby banging the doppler out the way haha, which issss soooooo cute :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

baby0 said:


> So my update but first thanks babee bugs for yr reassurance so I'm 5wks5days had my 3rd early scan as we were thinking maybe eptopic as I ad the worse cramps so confirmed yesterday there s a foetal pole and tiny fetal heartbeat bak on the 22nd to confirm ongoing viability but I don't know how to put up my pict as I'm using my I pad any advice :hugs:

Awwww thats amazing News hunnie :)

To upload piccies from your ipad you will need to download the Photobucket app, you can get it free from the app store.

You will need to sign up which is FREE. Upload your picture on there.

Once uploaded it will give you URL links IMG links etc... copy the URL link, come to BNB and make a new post, and click on the little image icon button and then paste the URL in there and submit your post :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG Jules those scan Piccies are just sooooooooo Adorable!!! I have to agree though that im more inclined to say Boy, by the nub and Skull :) 11weeks though to determine gender is still pretty early!

I must say though, boys are just soooooo Loving! :)


----------



## Hann12

I thought boy too by the nub. I think I'm having a boy too, completely happy with either but having a little girl already just has me used to girls so having a boy will be weird! I've heard that little boys are really cuddly andoving though so that will be nice!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning lovely ladies.

Hope you're all well.

No news from me today but wanted to send you all some lovely happy vibes, hope you all have a great day. Xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh, I do have a bit of completely non-important off topic news!

I had a sex dream last night not about DH - so now I've felt guilty for hours! Apologised to him a couple of times already, lol.

I can only blame watching True Blood last night, as it was about Alcide - yum!

https://images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/15400000/Alcide-alcide-herveaux-15453492-486-650.jpg


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning Cupcake!.... awww bless ya, i must admit ive had those dreams too, but there feel soooo Real and very vivid! ive woke up and thought, OMG have i really done that or was it just a dream?! :S haha... Bloody hormones lol

Woohooooo Today im a Plum :happydance: i cant believe it i feel sooo blessed :)

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats on being a plum!!!

I can't wait to get to Lime - plum is even more exciting!!!


----------



## bobbles86

Babee_Bugs said:


> Morning Cupcake!.... awww bless ya, i must admit ive had those dreams too, but there feel soooo Real and very vivid! ive woke up and thought, OMG have i really done that or was it just a dream?! :S haha... Bloody hormones lol
> 
> Woohooooo Today im a Plum :happydance: i cant believe it i feel sooo blessed :)
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day x

congrats on being a plum babee... you're at the 12 week mark :)

kate xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you hunnies :happydance: i just feel soooooo bloody happy today! i just could just burst with happiness :D


----------



## lpjkp

Argh!!! Babee!!! You've reached the 12 week stage!!!! Think a hugeeeee congratulations is in order!!!!!!!!!!! Happy plum day!!!!

Ooooohhh, and happy olive day Kate!!!! I remember looking at an olive in my olive week and being pleasantly surprised...I hadn't realised olives are actually a decent size!!!!

*AFM: YAYYYY!!!!! It's happy lime day for me today!!!! Woww, I can't get over the fact that 2nd trimester is only 2 weeks away now! I remember when my little one was still a tiny blueberry! I feel so proud of my little baby already, what a huge growth spurt he's having!!*


----------



## CupcakeBaby

lpjkp said:


> *AFM: YAYYYY!!!!! It's happy lime day for me today!!!! Woww, I can't get over the fact that 2nd trimester is only 2 weeks away now! I remember when my little one was still a tiny blueberry! I feel so proud of my little baby already, what a huge growth spurt he's having!!*

:happydance: Huge congrats!! :) And wow! I hadn't realised how close we all are to the magical 2nd tri!

I can't wait for us to start talking about all the fun stuff, like shopping!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations on all the new weeks/fruit! Limes and plums sound so big!! I am 10 weeks today according to my last scan but I haven't changed my ticker until the 12 week scan whenever that may be!


----------



## Lady H

Babee yay!
Look at everyone hitting landmarks, it's great. I have my booking in at 11 with the midwife.

Ladies I started this thread today in Baby Club and thought I would share, useful things that people cannot live without .... https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/1294511-couldnt-live-without.html


----------



## StefanieC

Happy plum day! :cloud9:

I'm so jealous of all your scans, they are beautiful babies. My scan isn't until Nov 12th when I'm 13+3, its ages away :(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Great idea for a thread, Lady H :)

Thanks Xxx


----------



## lpjkp

In terms of the fun shopping stuff, I've found a travel set that I just NEED!!!!! It's soooo cute!

https://www.cosatto.com/products/pushchairs/giggle-3-in-1-combi-pushchair/sunny


----------



## bobbles86

9 weeks today - Olive! I'm so happy :happydance:

it's quite a size jump from previous weeks and seems much more real.

kate xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

lpjkp said:


> In terms of the fun shopping stuff, I've found a travel set that I just NEED!!!!! It's soooo cute!
> 
> https://www.cosatto.com/products/pushchairs/giggle-3-in-1-combi-pushchair/sunny

Loooove that!

I like the tree one!

Sooo much cheaper than the bugaboo I was looking at - I might be tempted!


----------



## bobbles86

lpjkp said:


> Argh!!! Babee!!! You've reached the 12 week stage!!!! Think a hugeeeee congratulations is in order!!!!!!!!!!! Happy plum day!!!!
> 
> Ooooohhh, and happy olive day Kate!!!! I remember looking at an olive in my olive week and being pleasantly surprised...I hadn't realised olives are actually a decent size!!!!
> 
> *AFM: YAYYYY!!!!! It's happy lime day for me today!!!! Woww, I can't get over the fact that 2nd trimester is only 2 weeks away now! I remember when my little one was still a tiny blueberry! I feel so proud of my little baby already, what a huge growth spurt he's having!!*

thanks hun... this is really happening huh :happydance:

happy lime day hun... these babies are getting nice and big :)
xx


----------



## lpjkp

Its probably more than we can afford,but we want the best for our first child! I like them both,I think the orange one for girl and green one for boy? They also have the matching car seat that attaches to the pram for 95-00...it just looks different from normal prams and we want to stand out!x


----------



## julesjules100

Sass827 said:


> Jules! Your pics are amazing! He / she as such long legs! I had no idea they would e so developed that you could see all of that. Precious wave.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow jtink!
> 
> Poppy- I keep fig newtons next to the ed and o crazy on them til I fall back asleep. GL!

Yeah! Super long legs! He doesn't have much hope as I'm 5 foot 9 and DH is 6 foot 3 x


----------



## julesjules100

CupcakeBaby said:


> Oh, I do have a bit of completely non-important off topic news!
> 
> I had a sex dream last night not about DH - so now I've felt guilty for hours! Apologised to him a couple of times already, lol.
> 
> I can only blame watching True Blood last night, as it was about Alcide - yum!
> 
> https://images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/15400000/Alcide-alcide-herveaux-15453492-486-650.jpg

Ha ha I'm right there with you. Alcide's body couldn't be hotter. I'd happy have Eric or bill though too. 

Don't feel guilty, most people have sex dreams about other people, even if they won't admit it! X


----------



## julesjules100

Congrats to everyone rolling onto new fruits/veg!

Just a quick update on the bloods for my nuchal. So for someone my age (36) the down's risk is 1:181. Based on my profile, my risk is 1: 3,626, which is obviously a great result. 

They also assess trisomy 13 and 18. For someone my age the risk for these is 1: 320. Based on my profile my risk is 1: 397. This is obviously not great. On the upside, many of the defects associated with either of these are very physical so would show up on subsequent scans. I will now have a scan at 16 weeks and another at 20 weeks to check on development. If anything unusual comes back in that then we'll do amniocentesis. We have the option to do amnio now for a definitive result but my consultant said that its reasonable to wait to see how things progress with the scans although up to us. 

Anyway, thought it worth sharing. 

J x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Those are great numbers, jules. :) Congrats.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lpjkp said:


> In terms of the fun shopping stuff, I've found a travel set that I just NEED!!!!! It's soooo cute!
> 
> https://www.cosatto.com/products/pushchairs/giggle-3-in-1-combi-pushchair/sunny

i really like the Green one!!! :thumbup:

But that shopping basket would do my head in!!! it looks sooooo small :/


----------



## Babee_Bugs

CupcakeBaby said:


> lpjkp said:
> 
> 
> In terms of the fun shopping stuff, I've found a travel set that I just NEED!!!!! It's soooo cute!
> 
> https://www.cosatto.com/products/pushchairs/giggle-3-in-1-combi-pushchair/sunny
> 
> Loooove that!
> 
> I like the tree one!
> 
> Sooo much cheaper than the bugaboo I was looking at - I might be tempted!Click to expand...

what bugaboo you thinking of getting??? Ive got a Brand New Cameleon with the Limited Edition 107 Denim fabrics :) i had one for my youngest and loved it!!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Babee_Bugs said:


> what bugaboo you thinking of getting??? Ive got a Brand New Cameleon with the Limited Edition 107 Denim fabrics :) i had one for my youngest and loved it!!!!

Chameleon3 :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yay congrats to everyone hitting new fruits and Veggies :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

CupcakeBaby said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> what bugaboo you thinking of getting??? Ive got a Brand New Cameleon with the Limited Edition 107 Denim fabrics :) i had one for my youngest and loved it!!!!
> 
> Chameleon3 :)Click to expand...

Mine is sadly the 2nd Gen one :(... resale value has gone down the pan lately on them, and i know ill only have it for 6 months if, as the 2 piece fold gets on your nerves abit :/


----------



## BabyMay

Yay! Happy plum day to us! And new fruits to many of you. I love thinking of how big my baby is getting!


----------



## Sass827

Yay for new fruit! It's crazy how every day seems so slow, but looking back feels like were moving at lightning speed. Almost at the safety zone. And so many fun scans to check out! Great times. 

Congrats on your downs numbers jules. It will be so nice for you to have the extra scans and get the reassurance that the babe is ok. My mom had my brother at 39, and although he s a jerk, he s anatomically fine. :winkwink:


----------



## TTCBean

Any of your ladies have any tips for horrendous acne? Mine is out of control, my face hurts, I've got acne on every inch of my face. My face is dry and I'm not a happy camper. Most of it is sore cystic acne, underneath the skin. I feel like crying, I'm a monster... I've been using a Burt's Bees spot treatment and Alba Botanica face scrub at night and been using lots of Moroccan oil to help with dryness. Nothing seems to help... any suggestions?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

TTCBean said:


> Any of your ladies have any tips for horrendous acne? Mine is out of control, my face hurts, I've got acne on every inch of my face. My face is dry and I'm not a happy camper. Most of it is sore cystic acne, underneath the skin. I feel like crying, I'm a monster... I've been using a Burt's Bees spot treatment and Alba Botanica face scrub at night and been using lots of Moroccan oil to help with dryness. Nothing seems to help... any suggestions?

:( That sounds horrible sweetie. :(

I got terrible skin after my MC must have been to do with the hormones dropping off. So I've been wondering when I'd get it with a succesful pregnancy. Not sure if it'll be soon, now the placenta has kicked in, or when I deliver, or some other time.

Anyway, the only thing I found that helped me was being SUPER strict with my Clinque routine. 

Also, not sure if you have LUSH in the US? But they do a fresh face mask, called Love Lettuce, which I really like and find helps.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww hunnie that sounds sooo painful and depressing :hugs:

Im wondering if maybes some home remedies could help? like Banana mashed up with milk etc for a face mask etc... Not sure what ingredients you use to get oily skin though x


----------



## jtink28

i know everyone feels like this, but i have my NT ultrasound today, and i'm so, so, so nervous. i just want everything to be ok.


----------



## Sass827

Oh j! It's gonna be great! You're going to feel so much better afterward. Let us know! 

Ttc- I'd love to know for the acne too. I asked if I could use proactive, and they said only as a spot corrector. I have roseacea, so my pimples are so bad and not pop able.


----------



## BabyMay

Today I have been suffering from gas pains and bloating! Anyone else?


----------



## jtink28

last week, i had terrible gas pains. i have crohn's disease, too, and was SO worried that my crohn's was acting up.

haha, i took some gas-x and felt better :)


----------



## kezziek

Yay for your scan jtink  look forwars to seeing your photo later xxx

TtcBean big hugs i know how painful those cystic acne spots can be. Only advice i have is to be really gentle with your skin care routine, dont over exfoliate. I used to find a home made face mask of aspirin really soothing and took down some of the redness-might need to google this to see if ok in pregnancy. I know my skin gets worse with my diet too when i eat a lot of chocolate and sweets. You might need a different skin care regime too now you have baby on board your skin type might be different due to the hormones. Hope it settles soon xxxxx


----------



## Hann12

Ttc I had it really bad with my DD - nasty under the skin stuff, I used organic pharmacy products, they are expensive but they last for ages! I also did a facial mask at least once a week. Some products will be too strong for your skin and make it worse so be careful! Some also contain salilytic acid (sp?) which you shouldn't use! They tend to be the ones that are aimed at acne. I think Kiehls has it in its stuff for example. 

I've been throwing up loads for the past 24 hours, coincidentally is been a few days since I stopped taking B6, I know B6 is meant to be good for ms but had no idea it could be that good, but can't imagine why else my sickness has suddenly increased this much!


----------



## kezziek

Dry skin horrible too. I quite like the aloe vera range from the body shop. Not sure if you have that near ypu though. Or Liz Earle is lovely for sensitive dry skin. All lovely natural ingredients. Failing that i hear dermalogica are good for skincare profiling. XxxX


----------



## kezziek

Hann i stopped taking my vitamin b6 as I was convinced it was making me worse and giving me horrible tummy aches but it could have been anything. I might start taking it again now you say that. My morning sickness seems to have got worse not better this week :-( x


----------



## sunnysun

julesjules100 said:


> sunnysun said:
> 
> 
> Jules- amazing picture, can't believe how quick they grow inside our tummy and how much they change.
> 
> I'd love to have a boy, but I think it's a princess which is great anyway. Will you need wait until the 20th week to be sure on the sex scan?
> 
> Yeah, she did say that it's a "good guess" however, she also scanned over to look at him from the groin area and there was clearly something sticking up. She then said that she didn't think it was the umbilical cord as that was off to the side and as she moved around the little "nub" sticking up didn't move at all (which apparently it would if it was the cord).
> 
> I'm having a sexing scan at 17 weeks. It's a private one so not sure if the machines are able to tell a little earlier/have better resolution etc?
> 
> Will swap babies with you if you're right! ha ha!
> 
> J xClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl: 

 swap babies it is!

You'll definitely know at your 16th week scan, I'm planning one too:thumbup:


----------



## sunnysun

I'm an OLIVE too Kate!

Ladies: having mild cramps today, a bit scary weird.. has anyone had them?


----------



## pinktiara

Back from the drs heard the heart beat since I didn't get to at the ultrasound she says by all my symptoms and the heart rate of 160 she's predictin girl lol so we shall see come December.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sunnysun, i seemed to get some cramps when i was like 3 weeks before AF was due (was convinced she was gonna come)... but then i got them again around 9-11weeks and apparently this is when baby grows at lightening fast speed and so This can be abit uncomfortable for you :)

I say all normal :)


----------



## Lady H

Aaaargh, booking appointment all good today except as I need NT scan I may have to cancel Monday's dating scan as its a few days too,early and book a combined scan later. So disappointed as I really need to see baby is ok as had no scan so far. That and DH may not be ale to get any time off work to attend.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Glad your booking appt went well. 

That's a pain about your scan. :( Especially if your DH can't get time off. Can you not have both? Xxxx

Hope it all gets sorted ok for you. X


----------



## kezziek

Lady H thats frustrating! Maybe just ring and enquire first before you cancel it to make sure you get one thats not too far away and you can both attend. Could you do both scans? Or do you have to pay?

Feeling so worried tonight as having bad palpitations.i've been so short of breath too. I feel like im more at the end of the pregnancy than the beginning as I feel so heavy and slow it's crazy. Anyone else having palpitations? 

Im also gutted as we had a weekend away planned in two weeks to see friends and I was soooo looking forward to it. It has been planned for months. I will be over 13 weeks then so hoping that my sickness would have settled more and I could enjoy myself. My parents in law were going to have the boys for us. I don't normally like to leave them but I had psyched myself up for it you know what I mean. Anyways now Mum in law has just said sorry we have other plans I didn't have it in my diary :-( so disappointed as there is no one else i could ask or trust. I checked with her about three or four times if she could have them and she said yeah fine I will put it in my diary each time. I'm feeling like a petulant child right now. :-(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Urgh kezziek how infuriating. 

I hope you can reschedule soon. 

I know how disappointing it is when you've looked forward to something and had it as a focus. Xxxx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I agree with Hann - make sure whatever acne meds you are using don't have salicylic acid. Unfortunately, I'm having the same problem, and my normal treatment for breakouts involves Stridex pads - which have salicylic acid. But I've been washing my face more often and using Aveeno lotion on my face and it seems to be getting a teeny bit better. 

As for those of you who were talking about losing hair - it's actually weird, I've had the opposite happen to me! I used to lose a certain amount of hair while showering daily, and that amount has reduced dramatically! I barely lose ANYTHING anymore! It's crazy. What's making me crazy about my hair is the fact that I shouldn't dye it until the 2nd tri (which thank God is coming soon...) I have a little bit of grey in the front and I just feel like it's one more thing to feel bad about myself about (you know, along with the weight gain that doesn't yet completely look like a proper baby bump, and the aforementioned acne). Ugh, sorry to whine. 

On another note, as of yesterday, I'm a lime! And next Tuesday (at 12 weeks, 0 days) I get to hear baby's heartbeat! Yay :o) Hope everyone else is well!

P.S. - My midwife has confirmed my due date as May 7th and she said it won't change again. So Babee, whenever you get a chance, can you change my due date please? :o) Oh, and DH and I have decided to be surprised about the gender - so I'm officially Team Yellow!


----------



## Sass827

Baby may- I've been a fart factory for weeks.:blush:
So sorry lady h and Kezz. Sucks!
Bella- I'm the same- feeling pudgy, gross and a touch of gray out front is not helping. I just turned 30 and never thought the grays would come this early! Ugh!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I can't believe I forgot to mention this - it might sound completely wacko of me, but is it even possible to feel baby this early on?? Because today I felt what felt like a twitching feeling in my uterine area, very low in my belly. Muscle twitching? Or baby movement? It's my first pregnancy so I have no idea what baby movement even feels like! But it seems rather early to feel it... Thoughts?


----------



## Sass827

Your 11 weeks B. Your in the mega growth spurt phase where the baby triples in size between weeks 10-12. I was bugging about it yesterday. Weird, right?


----------



## jtink28

Scan went great. Little bugger was standing on his head the whole time, and would NOT move, no matter how much we jiggled him :) So, I get to have another scan next week to get measurements. But, the doctor said he looks amazing so far, measuring exactly as he should :cloud9:

can you see him waving his little hand? sigh. so cute already.
 



Attached Files:







baby 001.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 17









babyfoster1.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Sass827

So happy for you J! The wave is sooooo sweet!


----------



## poppy13

Got my 12 week scan on Monday which I'm looking forward to but a bit nervous about. By my dates I'm 12 weeks 1 day today so in the 2nd trimester but we'll see on monday.
Hows everyone else doing? X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awwww jtink!!

Those photos are wonderful. 

Huge congrats. Xxx


----------



## bobbles86

poppy13 said:


> Got my 12 week scan on Monday which I'm looking forward to but a bit nervous about. By my dates I'm 12 weeks 1 day today so in the 2nd trimester but we'll see on monday.
> Hows everyone else doing? X

brilliant, good luck hun... wow 12 weeks. it's flying.

think 2nd tri is 13 weeks though :shrug:

xx


----------



## bobbles86

jtink28 said:


> Scan went great. Little bugger was standing on his head the whole time, and would NOT move, no matter how much we jiggled him :) So, I get to have another scan next week to get measurements. But, the doctor said he looks amazing so far, measuring exactly as he should :cloud9:
> 
> can you see him waving his little hand? sigh. so cute already.

aww beautiful pics... and you get to see your baby again soon to get the measurements... win win :happydance:

xx


----------



## julesjules100

Sass827 said:


> Yay for new fruit! It's crazy how every day seems so slow, but looking back feels like were moving at lightning speed. Almost at the safety zone. And so many fun scans to check out! Great times.
> 
> Congrats on your downs numbers jules. It will be so nice for you to have the extra scans and get the reassurance that the babe is ok. My mom had my brother at 39, and although he s a jerk, he s anatomically fine. :winkwink:

Thanks sass. That made me laugh out loud last night. So pleased with the down's but blindsided by trisomy 13 and 18. Anyway, trying not to dwell on it too much, which is proving to be a bit of a feat at present x


----------



## julesjules100

kezziek said:


> Lady H thats frustrating! Maybe just ring and enquire first before you cancel it to make sure you get one thats not too far away and you can both attend. Could you do both scans? Or do you have to pay?
> 
> Feeling so worried tonight as having bad palpitations.i've been so short of breath too. I feel like im more at the end of the pregnancy than the beginning as I feel so heavy and slow it's crazy. Anyone else having palpitations?
> 
> Im also gutted as we had a weekend away planned in two weeks to see friends and I was soooo looking forward to it. It has been planned for months. I will be over 13 weeks then so hoping that my sickness would have settled more and I could enjoy myself. My parents in law were going to have the boys for us. I don't normally like to leave them but I had psyched myself up for it you know what I mean. Anyways now Mum in law has just said sorry we have other plans I didn't have it in my diary :-( so disappointed as there is no one else i could ask or trust. I checked with her about three or four times if she could have them and she said yeah fine I will put it in my diary each time. I'm feeling like a petulant child right now. :-(

Kezzie, yes, I've had palpitations last week and am incredibly short of breath. Mentioned it to my consultant and he said its normal. Just have to watch for getting light-headed and to sit down when it happens x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

BellaRosa8302 said:


> I agree with Hann - make sure whatever acne meds you are using don't have salicylic acid. Unfortunately, I'm having the same problem, and my normal treatment for breakouts involves Stridex pads - which have salicylic acid. But I've been washing my face more often and using Aveeno lotion on my face and it seems to be getting a teeny bit better.
> 
> As for those of you who were talking about losing hair - it's actually weird, I've had the opposite happen to me! I used to lose a certain amount of hair while showering daily, and that amount has reduced dramatically! I barely lose ANYTHING anymore! It's crazy. What's making me crazy about my hair is the fact that I shouldn't dye it until the 2nd tri (which thank God is coming soon...) I have a little bit of grey in the front and I just feel like it's one more thing to feel bad about myself about (you know, along with the weight gain that doesn't yet completely look like a proper baby bump, and the aforementioned acne). Ugh, sorry to whine.
> 
> On another note, as of yesterday, I'm a lime! And next Tuesday (at 12 weeks, 0 days) I get to hear baby's heartbeat! Yay :o) Hope everyone else is well!
> 
> P.S. - My midwife has confirmed my due date as May 7th and she said it won't change again. So Babee, whenever you get a chance, can you change my due date please? :o) Oh, and DH and I have decided to be surprised about the gender - so I'm officially Team Yellow!

Hunnie, id wait till you get your 12week scan, you will surprised how much your due date can change once you get that scan :) x


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> Scan went great. Little bugger was standing on his head the whole time, and would NOT move, no matter how much we jiggled him :) So, I get to have another scan next week to get measurements. But, the doctor said he looks amazing so far, measuring exactly as he should :cloud9:
> 
> can you see him waving his little hand? sigh. so cute already.

Congrats! Very cute! Great that you get to see him again next week! X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww jTink those scan piccies are Gorgeous!! eeeekkkkkkkk 

its amazing how much there grow in just some short weeks x


----------



## Hann12

Just called the hospital to chase my 12 week scan, I'm 11 weeks today by LMP anyway they said they are short staffed and I should hear in the next week or so - really annoyed because they said the same thing last week. I said to them that my husband needs notice so he can get time off work, she said there was nothing she can do because they are only giving anyone about a weeks notice because they are so short staffed they have to wait and see when the shifts will be by the week. Really annoying! If my husband can't make it I'll be seriously p***ed off with them! She said that I will get my appointment w/c 5th Nov which makes me 13.5 weeks by lmp, 12.4 by my ticker and 13 by the babys current growth. I know its probably better to be bigger for the scan I'm just more annoyed that I haven't got the date set, don't know if DH can attend because of it, and I cant plan to announce it until I have had it!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Have you spoken to Midwife??? there seem to sort of have more say so than us!!!...

Im also getting mine done at 13+1 :/ wish it was earlier


----------



## Hann12

No - I don't actually have an aligned midwife! If I need to see someone I have to just call the antenatal department and ask someone to call me back. When I had my DD I saw a different mw everytime I had an appointment. No consistency and no one to 'go to'


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG Hann That is Terrible!!!!!! :(... Maybes just ring the midwife board and get them to enquire about your scan... i wouldnt let it go untill you get a date! x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

That's really frustrating, Hann.

Worst case can your DH pull a sickie? There is a lot going around at the moment.

I'll be 12+3 by my ov calculations at my scan, but 13+3 by my stubborn midwife's date. She wouldn't accept the fact the my miscarriage bleed really isn't a LMP and that I know when I ovulated.

Now wondering whether I shouldn't have lied about my LMP on my scan date letter (my GP told me to work out LMP by working out 14 days before Ov date - which I did, but now I'm a bit worried I did it wrong.

Also if I'd done LMP as miscarriage I'd probably have my scan in the next few days.


----------



## Hann12

Yep cupcake thats what I was thinking too - if we went with actual LMPs we would have our scans much earlier! We should have known to work the system!
I'm thinking we might just announce before the scan, I've had 2 now (which were perfect), I'm throwing up every day and I can find the heart beat. We have to tell people at the weekend anyway so its not like people won't know before the 12 weeks. Its just the superstitious part of me that makes me worry. What do you think?


----------



## lpjkp

Awww, Hann, that sounds awful! I'd definitely be chasing it up to try and get an appointment in place! In terms of telling people, I'd say go for it...I understand the "superstitious" part, but we told everyone after our 7 week scan and, touch wood, I've since had vomiting everyday/another healthy scan/hearing heartbeat everyday and everything still seems to be going strong! I told people last time too, even though that ended in the dreaded M word, because myself and DH really want to celebrate our little miracle, no matter what the outcome!!!xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

We've not had a scan yet, but my MS and the fact we can now find the heartbeat with the doppler does make me tempted to tell.

Also I can feel a tiny bump coming.

I'm going to try really hard to wait though, it's only 11 days now........so fingers crossed I an hold out.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks lpjkp thats what I was thinking, I mean hopefully everything would be okay now, I know people do still mc at 10-12 weeks but chances are much lower. The only niggle is that a local friend did actually mc at 10 weeks which makes me worry but then again she didn't have an early scan so things may not have been okay much earlier than that. I'll see what DH thinks when he gets home!


----------



## Hann12

CupcakeBaby said:


> We've not had a scan yet, but my MS and the fact we can now find the heartbeat with the doppler does make me tempted to tell.
> 
> Also I can feel a tiny bump coming.
> 
> I'm going to try really hard to wait though, it's only 11 days now........so fingers crossed I an hold out.

Cupcake if i had a date to work towards I would probably try to hold out but its not having the date thats making me want to just tell people as it feels like I'll never get my 12 week scan!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann12 said:


> Cupcake if i had a date to work towards I would probably try to hold out but its not having the date thats making me want to just tell people as it feels like I'll never get my 12 week scan!

Yeah, I think having the countdown definitely helps.

I can't believe you're going to be over 12w before you even get a date. :( 

I'd be pestering like mad!

Where in London are you?


----------



## Hann12

CupcakeBaby said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Cupcake if i had a date to work towards I would probably try to hold out but its not having the date thats making me want to just tell people as it feels like I'll never get my 12 week scan!
> 
> Yeah, I think having the countdown definitely helps.
> 
> I can't believe you're going to be over 12w before you even get a date. :(
> 
> I'd be pestering like mad!
> 
> Where in London are you?Click to expand...

I know, I have called twice in a week but basically they don't care. They just fob me off! Guess everyone else thats aligned to the hospital is in the same boat though so they won't do anything special for me. 

I've actually moved out to Surrey now, Esher, so no longer in London. I was in Wapping for a bit then Richmond. Are you London?


----------



## StefanieC

Wow Hann, you're only like half hour drive from me, and we have the same due date I think (so far) - crazy stuff!


----------



## Hann12

StefanieC said:


> Wow Hann, you're only like half hour drive from me, crazy stuff.

Where are you?


----------



## StefanieC

Sutton (eww I know lol)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Stefanie where are you?

I'm Surrey too - over near Croydon.


----------



## lpjkp

Haha! I'm in Westminster! Lots of ladies not too far away from me! The NHS sucks round here...we have only a team of midwives to go to if there's a problem, which we have to leave a message with a switchboard in the hope that one will phone back...not got much faith in the London NHS!!


----------



## StefanieC

Wow, maybe there was something in the water round here when we all got preggers lol


----------



## Hann12

Lpjkp that's what I have too! A relationship with the answer phone lol! Which hospital are you at? 

Sutton is close! And croydons not too bad either!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow! I didn't know people lived in Westminster!

Sounds so fancy!


----------



## lpjkp

Haha!! It is pretty fancy but I live in Army Quarters, so that is the not-so-fancy part!! 

I'm booked in for Chelsea and Westminster hospital for scans/birth...have never seen it though, because Guys and St Thomas' hospital is only up the road and much closer, so that's the hospital I've always used if I needed things like A and E x


----------



## sunnysun

J- congratulations on your baby scan, he looks fab and you're getting to see him again!
How do you know is going to be a boy? Just noticed you referred it as a boy?

Hann- you had 2 scans and all was good, the chances of a miscarriage are really low, the Doppler perhaps will give that extra reassurance ?

Lots of south girls here! I live north but lived south before and love it, plus I work south London!


----------



## kezziek

Jtink lovely scan photos  

Just been abit rude to my mother in law by text about forgetting to put our weekend away in her diary. I just wanted her to know I was disappointed as she had said yes to us months ago whereas she has only just made this plans. She has a v.poor memory and i should have remembered that and physically wrote it in her diary myself...i will next time lol. We can't reaarange for a long time as my friend is a doctor and works weekends and so does my husbund too so things clash a lot. I hope we can see them before babies born anyway that will be the plan. I hope I havnt offended my MIL though as we have a very good relationship normally. I just needed to have my little strop.

I'm way down south of Uk. I think the NHS isn't too bad here but there are definate midwife shortages. I remember in labour with my first being terrified and in agony and basically left alone in a room for five hours with my hubby as no one was free to see me or examine me. Second time was a better experience but still experienced the lack of staff on the wards afterwards.


----------



## jtink28

i'm just referring to the baby as "he" because i think saying "it" sounds weird :)

also, i kinda think it might be a boy - i've had a few dreams that it was a boy, and i always think about the baby as a boy. we'll see in a few months i guess! :)


----------



## Hann12

I'm referring to mine as 'he' too!! Will be funny if its a girl!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

mine gets Her! lol From day one ive been totally convinced its a girl!

i feel sorry, if baby is a boy :/ I shall never tell him how i thought he was a She hahaha


----------



## Babee_Bugs

https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/103526200?$pdLarge$

What do you think of this for a girl??? You can buy Carrycot in the same Fabric... Im really tempted to save my pennies for this and sell my Bugaboo Cameleon :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Is that the Sola? I was looking on Which? at lunchtime and it's one of their best buys.

I do like it. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

It's funny, if I dream about the baby it's always a boy, but then the other night when we were listening on the doppler, baby swam away and I was so close to saying "she's moved"

So really I don't have a clue! There are 4 boys babies in our family though, and no girls. So we'll probably add to the football team. ;)


----------



## Hann12

I was reading all these threads on igender and it was these mums to 2/3/4 of the same gender and they were all having different pregnancies this time and saying how it must be one of the opposite sex this time, probably 80% of them it wasn't though! So weird that for some people pregnancies can be so different but can still be the same sex! 
Babee - that wasn't to make you feel you are wrong, hopefully not, just thought it was interesting! I think mine is a boy as I haven't been as sick however every day I feel more and more sick so who knows!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh no its fine hunnie... I say Girl, because its like i just have a feeling!! lol... Ive had 2 boys and never once felt pregnant, didnt feel sick etc.. But this one Bleurghhhhhhhhhhhh hahaha... then baby is always on left (ramzi method reckons girl if on left)... also did that Bicarb of soda Gender test and its always said Girl... but im totally not bothered! what we've gone through these past 3 years ill be happy with a healthy full term baby :) I think id prefer a Boy as such because i know boys! hahaah, i know what to dress them in, i know how to clean there bits etc, i know what toys there like... It would be well different if it was a Girl! haha At the end of the day its 50/50 :)

My friend when pregnant with DD2 she was convinced it was a boy, because that time she felt sick and awful, with DD1 she didnt... but anyways she had a girl ahhaha


----------



## CupcakeBaby

What I don't get about ramzi is what they mean by "left"

Left as you look down, or left if someone's looking at you?

As I look down at my belly, pruney is more toward the right. So on the left as you look at me.

But then I can hear my placenta both sides and have only had the doppler since 9+3 so missed the ramzi window really.


----------



## Hann12

I did the bicarbonate test and it said girl, and the baby implanted on the left but the placenta looks like its forming exactly in the centre and the sonographer would not say anything about left or right - she was really moody!!
I've heard of people with diff pregnancies with the same out one too. However I'm thinking boy this time because my skin is no way near as bad and my boobs haven't hurt at all yet! With my DD my skin was literally horrendous and my boobs hurt by week 9. But they are both making me sick! I'm trying to stay team yellow so I'm going to be second guessing everything for the next 30 weeks and driving you all mad! :)


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake as I understand it it's your left - so left as you look down not as someone looks at you. It's confusing as different people have interpreted it differently but if you look at the actual report there are some examples on there and they clearly show it's YOUR left (or right as the case may be)! Don't think using a Doppler will help now tbh, I had a 6 week scan and the baby was very much on the left of me, by week 9 (measuring 9+4) it has moved and was completely in the centre at the bottom and not to one side. So I guess as they grow it makes it much less easy to tell the reliability of the Ramzi method, hence why they do it at 6 weeks. My sonographer told me she had no idea where the placenta would form at my 9 week scan and refused to say right or left, she vaguely pointed to the very top and said it 'might' form there but they wouldn't really know until 20 weeks!


----------



## kezziek

I really thought my second was a girl for a long time my mind he was referred to as she. My pregnancy was so different to my first, i even carried differently. He was all boy but strangely he is so so different to my first in looks, persolnality, and he was two pounds lighter at birth. He is more like me and my oldest is more like his Dad. This time I am playing it safe and thinking of baby as a boy!x


----------



## Sass827

I desperately want a boy for a million reasons. What's the earliest you can find out? I have no patience!


----------



## jtink28

my DH and i are going for a private scan on our 1st anniversary on nov. 19th. :) i'll be exactly 16 weeks. my best friend did a scan at 15 weeks to find out the gender.

i can't wait either, sass!!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

The private scan place near me does gender scans from 16 weeks.

When we get home from our 12 week scan the first thing I'm going to do is book the gender scan once we know when my 16w date will be!

I'd book it now, but worry that the dates might be changed at my 12w scan.


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Cupcake if i had a date to work towards I would probably try to hold out but its not having the date thats making me want to just tell people as it feels like I'll never get my 12 week scan!

I can imagine its really tough but I think I'd try to hold out a little longer if you can to make it public. I'm going to wait till week 13 before I tell people I think (although I don't have any little ones yet and suspect that if I did I may be a bit more relaxed about revealing it sooner - maybe!) x


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> I know, I have called twice in a week but basically they don't care. They just fob me off! Guess everyone else thats aligned to the hospital is in the same boat though so they won't do anything special for me.
> 
> I've actually moved out to Surrey now, Esher, so no longer in London. I was in Wapping for a bit then Richmond. Are you London?

Aww, I used to live in canary wharf and just did a walk from the city to wapping in my lunch break last week! X


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Haha!! It is pretty fancy but I live in Army Quarters, so that is the not-so-fancy part!!
> 
> I'm booked in for Chelsea and Westminster hospital for scans/birth...have never seen it though, because Guys and St Thomas' hospital is only up the road and much closer, so that's the hospital I've always used if I needed things like A and E x

Guys gets my vote: there assisted conception unit got my bump going! X


----------



## julesjules100

Sass827 said:


> I desperately want a boy for a million reasons. What's the earliest you can find out? I have no patience!

Sass, my consultant took a punt at my NT at 11.5 weeks. You can get sexing scans from 16-17 weeks x


----------



## sunnysun

Bee where is the buggie from? Really nice!

I also heard that if the hear beat is strong it's probably a girl? Is that right? My beany the last time had a heart beat of 175hpm but then I haven't felt sick once and I have few spots on my face every now and again.


----------



## jtink28

eek! just booked my 2D/3D gender ultrasound for november 18th!!! i'll be 15w6d. i hope they'll be able to tell me. 

eeeeek! can't wait!!!!


----------



## jtink28

sunnysun said:


> Bee where is the buggie from? Really nice!
> 
> I also heard that if the hear beat is strong it's probably a girl? Is that right? My beany the last time had a heart beat of 175hpm but then I haven't felt sick once and I have few spots on my face every now and again.

i wonder if that means i'm having a boy, like i'm thinking i am. last night at my scan, baby was 11w2d, and heart rate was 165bpm. maybe boy??


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Weee!! How exciting!!!

They should definitely be able to tell by then. :)

Mine's hopefully going to be on the 24th Nov.


----------



## Sass827

Sunny- they used to say that in the 80's. My mom told me and it so got my hopes up, but then I found a study debunking it online. Boo! I wish it was true so bad! But my mom did say they guessed mine and my brothers sex accurately based on it, so what the hell? :)


----------



## StefanieC

I keep calling my baby a 'he' so I'm trying to make the effort to use both he and she.

I'm considering booking an early gender scan cos I hit 20 weeks on Dec 28th so will probably have to wait til after New Year to find out otherwise.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

sunnysun said:


> Bee where is the buggie from? Really nice!
> 
> I also heard that if the hear beat is strong it's probably a girl? Is that right? My beany the last time had a heart beat of 175hpm but then I haven't felt sick once and I have few spots on my face every now and again.

Its from Mamas and Papas... there do a gorgeous denim one with stripes! so perfect for a boy! :)

https://www.discountbabyequip.co.uk/images/_lib/mamas-and-papas-sola-denim-6012453-0-1308567131000.jpg


----------



## kezziek

Sass827 said:


> I desperately want a boy for a million reasons. What's the earliest you can find out? I have no patience!

Sass i had a scan at 14 weeks last time and you could clearly see his boy bits. Over here though they won't confirm gender until 16 weeks or more. I said to the ultrasound lady thats a willy I see there and she said yes there does seem to be something there but I can't say and you will have to wait until your next scan to confirm.

XxxX


----------



## sunnysun

J- yeah maybe it's a girl then!

Sass-:rofl::rofl: I think I'm a bit behind, they used say this 22 years ago..


----------



## Babee_Bugs

come November the 14th i should be dot on 16weeks (if my date doesnt change at the next scan) Im deffo getting a 4D Gender scan! always wanted one :)


----------



## maybesoon

I won't be finding out until December 11th & it can't get here fast enough. I really really want that little boy.... But everyone around me are all trying to jinx me with calling him/her a girl all the time to the point where I have caught myself calling him/her, her several times now.....


----------



## Jinbean

Babee_Bugs said:


> Its from Mamas and Papas... there do a gorgeous denim one with stripes! so perfect for a boy! :)
> 
> https://www.discountbabyequip.co.uk/images/_lib/mamas-and-papas-sola-denim-6012453-0-1308567131000.jpg

I love love love the Sola! OH and I have that as our number 1 choice at the moment. We are going to look again on Monday after 12wk scan to make sure though as don't want to rush into any decisions! Tee Hee! xxx


----------



## baby0

When I was pregnant with all my girls ( top 4) I never would ov thought I was pg apart from huge boobs never sick just nested (cleaning) went mad for it but then igot pg and had our 1st boy and from 10 weeks pg I was sick all way till the day he was born I just knew it could,nt believe the differance in my pregnancies but he moved and kicked all day an all night kept me up 9 out of 10 times but it was amazing but hard work (little boys)


----------



## julesjules100

Jinbean said:


> I love love love the Sola! OH and I have that as our number 1 choice at the moment. We are going to look again on Monday after 12wk scan to make sure though as don't want to rush into any decisions! Tee Hee! xxx

Is that suitable for newborns too (ie has a carry for attachment)? X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

julesjules100 said:


> Jinbean said:
> 
> 
> I love love love the Sola! OH and I have that as our number 1 choice at the moment. We are going to look again on Monday after 12wk scan to make sure though as don't want to rush into any decisions! Tee Hee! xxx
> 
> Is that suitable for newborns too (ie has a carry for attachment)? XClick to expand...

You can actually use it as is, as the seat unit lays 100% Flat for Newborns!, but you can buy an additional Carrycot! which is like a propper carrycot.. I like propper carrycots, i wouldnt like to strap a newborn baby in a pushchair if you get me.

you can also buy Carseat Adaptors and use a Carseat on it :) Great when your nipping out and baby falls asleep in the carseat :)

https://www.trendybaby.co.uk/image/cache/data/Mamas%20and%20Papas/Mamas_and_Papas_sola_carrycot_plum_on_chasis-500x500.jpg


----------



## Jinbean

julesjules100 said:


> Jinbean said:
> 
> 
> I love love love the Sola! OH and I have that as our number 1 choice at the moment. We are going to look again on Monday after 12wk scan to make sure though as don't want to rush into any decisions! Tee Hee! xxx
> 
> Is that suitable for newborns too (ie has a carry for attachment)? XClick to expand...

It is suitable from birth to 15kg. It has a lie flat option and you can also get the carry cot attachment separately. There is also an option for attaching a car seat to the frame too, although you have to also purchase the attachments to allow this. xx
 



Attached Files:







Sola carry cot option.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 0









Sola lie flat option.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 0









Sola Car Seat Option.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> You can actually use it as is, as the seat unit lays 100% Flat for Newborns!, but you can buy an additional Carrycot! which is like a propper carrycot.. I like propper carrycots, i wouldnt like to strap a newborn baby in a pushchair if you get me.
> 
> you can also buy Carseat Adaptors and use a Carseat on it :) Great when your nipping out and baby falls asleep in the carseat :)
> 
> https://www.trendybaby.co.uk/image/cache/data/Mamas%20and%20Papas/Mamas_and_Papas_sola_carrycot_plum_on_chasis-500x500.jpg

Yeah think I prefer the carrycot option too. Going to mamas and papas tomorrow so will check it out. 

Had a demo of the bugaboo chameleon and the stokke at the weekend. The stokke looks good for us as we're both tall. Anyone have any views/experience of that? 

X


----------



## julesjules100

Jinbean said:


> It is suitable from birth to 15kg. It has a lie flat option and you can also get the carry cot attachment separately. There is also an option for attaching a car seat to the frame too, although you have to also purchase the attachments to allow this. xx

Many thanks! At first pass it looks lighter than the chameleon. Was surprised at how heavy they all are! X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive had a couple of stokke's and im not a Fan!

I only used one when my youngest was 10 months and it was bloody awful to push! i felt like i had to heave it to sort of turn, even though the wheels were on the swivel mode!... It has no suspension at all, so it sort of Clunks along if you get me... 

Most prams will also say dont hang anything off the handlebars and the stokke is deffo a no no for that as it tips up :/

My oppinion is, alot of plastic for alot of Money!!! my friend got one of the new V3 Brand New and the Handlebar squeaked like mad!!! she sent it back and got a replacement, the new one did it!, she sent that back and it did it again she was sick at this point so took it back to shop and got full refund she bought something else...

My advice would be is to join the Facebook pages of the Pram brands you like etc... and ask all the parents on there what there really think of this pram or that pram etc... then you get a true picture of what to expect!... Some prams are great for newborn, where as others are more better for toddlers. Deffo do your research :)


----------



## Jinbean

julesjules100 said:


> Yeah think I prefer the carrycot option too. Going to mamas and papas tomorrow so will check it out.
> 
> Had a demo of the bugaboo chameleon and the stokke at the weekend. The stokke looks good for us as we're both tall. Anyone have any views/experience of that?
> 
> X

It has an adjustable handle height. The website shows the details as:-
Handle height: 90 - 99cm approx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babee_Bugs said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Hann - make sure whatever acne meds you are using don't have salicylic acid. Unfortunately, I'm having the same problem, and my normal treatment for breakouts involves Stridex pads - which have salicylic acid. But I've been washing my face more often and using Aveeno lotion on my face and it seems to be getting a teeny bit better.
> 
> As for those of you who were talking about losing hair - it's actually weird, I've had the opposite happen to me! I used to lose a certain amount of hair while showering daily, and that amount has reduced dramatically! I barely lose ANYTHING anymore! It's crazy. What's making me crazy about my hair is the fact that I shouldn't dye it until the 2nd tri (which thank God is coming soon...) I have a little bit of grey in the front and I just feel like it's one more thing to feel bad about myself about (you know, along with the weight gain that doesn't yet completely look like a proper baby bump, and the aforementioned acne). Ugh, sorry to whine.
> 
> On another note, as of yesterday, I'm a lime! And next Tuesday (at 12 weeks, 0 days) I get to hear baby's heartbeat! Yay :o) Hope everyone else is well!
> 
> P.S. - My midwife has confirmed my due date as May 7th and she said it won't change again. So Babee, whenever you get a chance, can you change my due date please? :o) Oh, and DH and I have decided to be surprised about the gender - so I'm officially Team Yellow!
> 
> Hunnie, id wait till you get your 12week scan, you will surprised how much your due date can change once you get that scan :) xClick to expand...

Maybe it's a US thing, but I don't get a 12 week scan. Midwife said that's my due date and said she would not change it again! :)

Actually, to add to that, she also went on to say every scan I have will make me measure at different days - she said sometimes it could be as much as 20 days off! But, she said regardless, my due date will not change again. She said it's down on paper as May 7th & that's it. <shrug>


----------



## Courtney917

Hi everyone! I have a question. I am totally freaking out right now. I went for my 12 week appt yesterday and she told me I could stop the progesterone. Well I reduced my amount from 400 mg to 200mg bc I didn't feel comfortable stopping the meds cold turkey. I stopped yesterday and now today I have had cramping ALL DAY! I don't know what to do? The doc will not check my levels as she said placenta takes over the production of progesterone at this stage. So my question is: Should I continue taking the meds!?? I still have 2 weeks left and one more refill. Opinions?


----------



## jtink28

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Hann - make sure whatever acne meds you are using don't have salicylic acid. Unfortunately, I'm having the same problem, and my normal treatment for breakouts involves Stridex pads - which have salicylic acid. But I've been washing my face more often and using Aveeno lotion on my face and it seems to be getting a teeny bit better.
> 
> As for those of you who were talking about losing hair - it's actually weird, I've had the opposite happen to me! I used to lose a certain amount of hair while showering daily, and that amount has reduced dramatically! I barely lose ANYTHING anymore! It's crazy. What's making me crazy about my hair is the fact that I shouldn't dye it until the 2nd tri (which thank God is coming soon...) I have a little bit of grey in the front and I just feel like it's one more thing to feel bad about myself about (you know, along with the weight gain that doesn't yet completely look like a proper baby bump, and the aforementioned acne). Ugh, sorry to whine.
> 
> On another note, as of yesterday, I'm a lime! And next Tuesday (at 12 weeks, 0 days) I get to hear baby's heartbeat! Yay :o) Hope everyone else is well!
> 
> P.S. - My midwife has confirmed my due date as May 7th and she said it won't change again. So Babee, whenever you get a chance, can you change my due date please? :o) Oh, and DH and I have decided to be surprised about the gender - so I'm officially Team Yellow!
> 
> Hunnie, id wait till you get your 12week scan, you will surprised how much your due date can change once you get that scan :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's a US thing, but I don't get a 12 week scan. Midwife said that's my due date and said she would not change it again! :)Click to expand...


you don't always get a 12 week scan, unless you opt for the nuchal translucency screening - it checks for abnormalities in the fluid behind the babies neck. down syndrome and trisomy 18 mainly. i opted for the screening, so i got a 12 week scan.


----------



## bbabymama

HI mama's new to Baby & Bump 

My little muffin is due May 17th (Thats my moms b-day)

Congrats to all the other May Mama's


----------



## Sass827

What JTink says is true at my dr. Too. 
Courtney- I know nothing, but I wouldn't stop taking it until you feel ok about it. If the pp is right, you could be off by 20 days. Maybe your really not 12 weeks?


----------



## Babies123

Any of you ladies have a pap smear during pregnancy? Im 11 weeks (a lime!!) tomorrow and had a pap smear done today - I was bleeding and cramping after. It made me a little nervous because it seemed more than just a spot or two...it was a good amount of blood. Now it has turned brownish which Im assuming is a good sign. Ive never had bleeding before from a pap smear. Im hoping it didnt do any harm :-(. I also had a sono right after and finally heard the heartbeat . I have a pic I will post as soon as I get to my computer.


----------



## Babies123

Courtney Im not sure either - I think I would continue to take them until I felt more comfortable also. Good luck!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Courtney917 said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question. I am totally freaking out right now. I went for my 12 week appt yesterday and she told me I could stop the progesterone. Well I reduced my amount from 400 mg to 200mg bc I didn't feel comfortable stopping the meds cold turkey. I stopped yesterday and now today I have had cramping ALL DAY! I don't know what to do? The doc will not check my levels as she said placenta takes over the production of progesterone at this stage. So my question is: Should I continue taking the meds!?? I still have 2 weeks left and one more refill. Opinions?

Hi Courtney, I to am taking progesterone. I saw my OB last Friday and he told me I could stop taking the progesterone as by 12 weeks the placenta fully takes over. He told me NOT to quit cold turkey! Instead told me to wean off it so I have gone from twice a day to once a day ( for 3 days) then once every second day ( for 3 day) then once every third day and so on until they are all gone. I wouldn't get your script refilled and you still have affair amount to work through.

I hope that helps. Or perhaps ring your doctor or midwife to check what is right for you.


----------



## Sass827

123- brown is a good sign. Your probably just super sensitive to everything right now.


----------



## Starry Night

Babies123 - I got spotting after doing kegels. I think some ladies are just sensitive and lose blood more easily. 

Today's one of those days where I feel like I'm still pregnant. I feel full and bloated, my pants are tight, I feel woozy and nauseous and I just feel like there is a baby living inside of me. But every little twinge in my pelvic area or every little prick I feel inside my vagina has me absolutely paranoid! I'm so anxious to get the viability of this pregnancy confirmed! Have to wait until the 24th to see the doctor. I'm planning on pushing for some sort of follow-up. By then it will have been 5 weeks since my bfp. And I don't want any more 3 week waits for results of tests either. I have to get on with my life.


----------



## poppy13

I've been lightly spotting on and off for 3 days and I'm 12wks. What shall I do?


----------



## Hann12

Morning all! 

Poppy - just call your mw or dr to be on the safe side, hopefully nothing :) 

Starry - you are doing so well with all the waiting, I would be going insane!! 

Love all the buggy chat, I have a cameleon and love it! 
As for gender, I am going to try to hold out, will be great hearing how you all get on! I might get some nub guesses from you all when I finally get my 12 week scan!! 

Thanks for the info on progesterone. I heard that by 10 weeks the placenta takes over but they say to take until 12 weeks in case your dates are off. I'll phase out though too now I know that! I can't wait to stop them! 

My memory is like a sieve and I can't remember any other comments! I hope everyone is doing well! It's almost the weekend yay! I'm off to a mum and toddler group this morning with my DD then making fairy cakes this afternoon. Hoping I can keep the sickness at bay, it's been bad over the past few days but having a little one makes it impossible to dwell on it!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Babies123 - I have a sensitive cervix all the time and always bleed after a PAP. 

I know for lots of ladies pregnancy can make their cervix sensitive so it sounds just like that. 

If it was red when you had it done then that sounds like that was fresh cervix blood and then the brown is blood that is older and just hasn't come out yet. 

So I say all sounds perfect and you're fine. :) xxxx


----------



## kezziek

Babies- i've heard bleeding after a smear is quite normal too. I would just get checked out if it doesn't settle and/or you have bad cramps xxx

Starrynight, hope the next five days go quick for you and this time you get more definate answers xxx

Poppy I would ring your midwife first thing and tell her, hopefully they can get you checked out at the early pregnancy unit xxx


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> Ive had a couple of stokke's and im not a Fan!
> 
> I only used one when my youngest was 10 months and it was bloody awful to push! i felt like i had to heave it to sort of turn, even though the wheels were on the swivel mode!... It has no suspension at all, so it sort of Clunks along if you get me...
> 
> Most prams will also say dont hang anything off the handlebars and the stokke is deffo a no no for that as it tips up :/
> 
> My oppinion is, alot of plastic for alot of Money!!! my friend got one of the new V3 Brand New and the Handlebar squeaked like mad!!! she sent it back and got a replacement, the new one did it!, she sent that back and it did it again she was sick at this point so took it back to shop and got full refund she bought something else...
> 
> My advice would be is to join the Facebook pages of the Pram brands you like etc... and ask all the parents on there what there really think of this pram or that pram etc... then you get a true picture of what to expect!... Some prams are great for newborn, where as others are more better for toddlers. Deffo do your research :)

Oh no! I was really leaning towards that one. Liked it because the area the baby was it was higher up and therefore less distance to bend down. Think the chassis was heaviest for this over the bugaboo. Think I'll get a copy if Which too to see what they say. Thanks x


----------



## julesjules100

Jinbean said:


> Yeah think I prefer the carrycot option too. Going to mamas and papas tomorrow so will check it out.
> 
> Had a demo of the bugaboo chameleon and the stokke at the weekend. The stokke looks good for us as we're both tall. Anyone have any views/experience of that?
> 
> X

It has an adjustable handle height. The website shows the details as:-
Handle height: 90 - 99cm approx[/QUOTE]
Thanks. It was less about handle height though and more about having the baby higher up so less distance to bend down x


----------



## julesjules100

Courtney917 said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question. I am totally freaking out right now. I went for my 12 week appt yesterday and she told me I could stop the progesterone. Well I reduced my amount from 400 mg to 200mg bc I didn't feel comfortable stopping the meds cold turkey. I stopped yesterday and now today I have had cramping ALL DAY! I don't know what to do? The doc will not check my levels as she said placenta takes over the production of progesterone at this stage. So my question is: Should I continue taking the meds!?? I still have 2 weeks left and one more refill. Opinions?

I pulled my progesterone (400mg 3x a day) across a week and a half. I was told to come off at week 8 which I felt was too early so came off between 9 and 10.5 weeks (same for stopping the estrogen). I was worried as hell at first but it was completely fine. My FS said that your body will be producing numbers well in excess of what the meds can give you and he even question the benefit if taking it at all (doh!).

If you're worried phase it out across a week x


----------



## julesjules100

Babies123 said:


> Any of you ladies have a pap smear during pregnancy? Im 11 weeks (a lime!!) tomorrow and had a pap smear done today - I was bleeding and cramping after. It made me a little nervous because it seemed more than just a spot or two...it was a good amount of blood. Now it has turned brownish which Im assuming is a good sign. Ive never had bleeding before from a pap smear. Im hoping it didnt do any harm :-(. I also had a sono right after and finally heard the heartbeat . I have a pic I will post as soon as I get to my computer.

It sounds like everything us fine but I wouldn't have another one; I have abnormal cells in my cervix and am having a colposcopy ever 3 months. Normally that includes a pap but when I was there a couple if weeks ago she said they won't do paps if you're pregnant. 

Sounds like you're fine but unless there is a great clinic need that you haven't mentioned, I wouldn't have another. Cells can be monitored with just a colposcopy. 

J x


----------



## Babies123

Thanks ladies. The bleeding is gone and i had no cramping, so I think its good. My doctor told me she does one pap smear during every pregnancy. I dont know why bc it is scary messing with anything down there!! Im just glad its over and if it comes back abnormal Ill ask for the colposcopy instead.


----------



## Courtney917

Sass827 said:


> What JTink says is true at my dr. Too.
> Courtney- I know nothing, but I wouldn't stop taking it until you feel ok about it. If the pp is right, you could be off by 20 days. Maybe your really not 12 weeks?

Thanks! I'm going to stop gradually. Actually I am measuring 13.2 weeks so baby is ahead of schedule. I didn't take the 200 mg again today and so far so good


----------



## maybesoon

babies.... I don't know why they didn't warn you. When I went in at the beginning of my pregnancy & my obgyn did my pap they told me there would be light bleeding & spotting for a few days due to an increase of blood flow to your cervix while pregnant and that your cervix is much more easily iritated than normal because of the amount of blood flow. She also warned me that sex & even lots of walking could iritate it & cause spotting.


----------



## jtink28

maybesoon said:


> babies.... I don't know why they didn't warn you. When I went in at the beginning of my pregnancy & my obgyn did my pap they told me there would be light bleeding & spotting for a few days due to an increase of blood flow to your cervix while pregnant and that your cervix is much more easily iritated than normal because of the amount of blood flow. She also warned me that sex & even lots of walking could iritate it & cause spotting.

i agree! kinda cruel not to tell you that spotting/bleeding after a pap is normal! at my 7 week appt, i had a pap, too. i didn't have any spotting, but the doctor told me that spotting and a little bleeding is very, very common in early pregnancy, especially after paps, sex, vaginal ultrasound or anything that could bother your already-very-sensitive cervix.


----------



## maybesoon

eeekkkkk we're a peach! WOW!!!!


----------



## jtink28

getting big maybesoon!!!!!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

I need to take a bump pic this weekend & post it. I'm actually showing some although I wear loose fitting clothing so you really can't tell. I just can't stand anything touching my belly right now. And elastic.... forget it.


----------



## BabyMay

Wow a peach! Anyone else dealing with tight pants... 12 weeks


----------



## TTCBean

This upcoming Tuesday my midwife will try to find the babies heartbeat!!!!!!! I am so excited!

I was thinking about purchasing my own doppler. Any recommendations ladies?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

TTCBean - I got the Sonoline A from eBay was only £30 ($45ish) and it's great. :) So exciting to hear our little prune.

BabyMay - Yes, my jeans are too uncomfy now (they weren't generous to begin with!) so think now I've found a heartbeat I'm going to bite the bullet and get some maternity jeans tomorrow.


----------



## jtink28

i got some cute skinny maternity jeans at h&m last weekend. i don't really have a bump, so i don't need them, but they're so much more comfortable than my other jeans!


----------



## Hann12

I found the heartbeat again today yay! It's about 2 inches above the pubic bone!! Moved loads in 4 days, no wonder I couldn't find it low down yesterday! I had no idea it could be so high this early but I guess it's baby number 2 so maybe my uterus had moved up faster!


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> I need to take a bump pic this weekend & post it. I'm actually showing some although I wear loose fitting clothing so you really can't tell. I just can't stand anything touching my belly right now. And elastic.... forget it.

Mine's the same; can't stand anything vaguely snug round my belly. Post a pic! X


----------



## julesjules100

BabyMay said:


> Wow a peach! Anyone else dealing with tight pants... 12 weeks

Oh yep.... Already have new jeans...


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Mine's quite high now too, Jules. Maybe an inch above the bone. More than I was expecting. 

I really hope I find some jeans tomorrow!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Evening Ladies! :)

Wow Maybesoon, peach already WOW :D

I darent show you all my 12 week Bump!, i uploaded it on Facebook and i had sooo many comments of WOW your HUGE... are you sure theres only one in there??? :/ so yeh im a little paranoid now haha


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> Evening Ladies! :)
> 
> Wow Maybesoon, peach already WOW :D
> 
> I darent show you all my 12 week Bump!, i uploaded it on Facebook and i had sooo many comments of WOW your HUGE... are you sure theres only one in there??? :/ so yeh im a little paranoid now haha

Come on, don't be shy :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1100156_zpsb882a187.jpg

I feel HUGEEEEEEEEE this was also took AM... come night time i get Bigger :/


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow!!! I wish I had one like that!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Im Huge arent I??? lol.... But in my defence it will be my 3rd Baby and ive been pregnant 6 times! also i have Big Babies! :)
Hahhaha


----------



## julesjules100

CupcakeBaby said:


> Mine's quite high now too, Jules. Maybe an inch above the bone. More than I was expecting.
> 
> I really hope I find some jeans tomorrow!!

I bought some skinny maternity ones (although not the massive full elastic bit, just a half thing on it). So much more comfortable now!

I'm on hols at the mo and was out shopping with my mum. I was getting cramping and stretching, looked down an hour later and it had pooped out again. Eek!


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1100156_zpsb882a187.jpg
> 
> I feel HUGEEEEEEEEE this was also took AM... come night time i get Bigger :/

Wow!! That's a cracking bump!! X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lol... someone please tell me you've got a bump thats hopefully bigger than Mine!

Im glad i got my earlier scan, or i would be panicking that its twins/triplets ahhaa Going for maternity jeans tomorrow!, at the minute im living in my Stretchy Jeggings :/


----------



## TTCBean

What an amazing bump babee!!! Can't wait till mine pops out!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

it seemed to pop out at 10 weeks :/

Im browsing for maternity tops at the minute, as my tops arent going over my bump (cant stand belly poking out lol


----------



## kezziek

Oooh Now I'm going to buy some maternity jeans from h &m tommorow and see if there are any flattering tops. I'm just at that feeling fat and frumpy with a bump that looks too big for 11.5 weeks. X


----------



## Laubull

What a lovely bump Babee  x


----------



## Hann12

Wow babee that's a big bump! It looks perfect though. I'm bigger this time as its my second, not that big though lol but then I'm a couple if weeks behind you!


----------



## kezziek

Lovely bump Babee! At least you can see it's a proper baby bump as you are still lovely and skinny elsewhere. X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

my Partner Lee for the last few days, Keeps going OMG look at the baby!!! cant believe it we finally have a bump!... awwwwww

Granda keeps rubbing my belly and shouting you alright Fred or Mary hahaha

So think its official ive popped! :rofl:


----------



## pinktiara

Hann12 said:


> I found the heartbeat again today yay! It's about 2 inches above the pubic bone!! Moved loads in 4 days, no wonder I couldn't find it low down yesterday! I had no idea it could be so high this early but I guess it's baby number 2 so maybe my uterus had moved up faster!

thats great I heard the heart beat the other day an the dr said it was still in my pelvis I asked her why im so huge than hahaha


----------



## pinktiara

Babee_Bugs said:


> https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1100156_zpsb882a187.jpg
> 
> I feel HUGEEEEEEEEE this was also took AM... come night time i get Bigger :/

Oh this makes me feel so much better because i'm huge too haha So cuuuute its so exciting when you get over the looking fat stage isn't it!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Hi everyone!! Anyone good at nub theory?? I uploaded my most recent sonogram as my profile pic. I am kinda confused as to where the actual nub is lol. Anyone have any predictions???


----------



## Courtney917

Here's the pic:

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag101/Courtney91780/th_babylopez_zps13be0623.jpg


----------



## Babee_Bugs

pinktiara said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> I feel HUGEEEEEEEEE this was also took AM... come night time i get Bigger :/
> 
> Oh this makes me feel so much better because i'm huge too haha So cuuuute its so exciting when you get over the looking fat stage isn't it!!!Click to expand...

Oh yay :happydance: So glad you said that, i felt soooo alone... we can be HUGE together untill the others Pop :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Babee - your bump is so gorgeous! That's definitely baby. 

Courtney - I can't really see anything in the scan picture and I'm not very good at these sort of things. I thought I saw a turtle-like nub (boy) but yeah, that could have been a foot.

I think I'm starting to get a bump and I'm hoping that is a good sign. I just hope I can convince the doctor next week to give me another scan. I just want this pregnancy's viability confirmed.


----------



## pinktiara

Babee_Bugs said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> I feel HUGEEEEEEEEE this was also took AM... come night time i get Bigger :/
> 
> Oh this makes me feel so much better because i'm huge too haha So cuuuute its so exciting when you get over the looking fat stage isn't it!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yay :happydance: So glad you said that, i felt soooo alone... we can be HUGE together untill the others Pop :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know right I was bigger from having my son still but had no idea I would pop that fast I totally felt like I shouldn't be this big already haha


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. 

Not happy that I'm awake this early on my first chance of a lie in in nearly two weeks. 

Might have a snack and try and go back to bed for an hour. 

I'm a lime today!! Wooooo!


----------



## kezziek

Courtney I think the nub looks girly, it seems straight to me and doesn't point up but I'm no expert! You could get it checked out on one of the gender forums, they might be able to look at the shape of the skull too xxx


----------



## Hann12

I'd agree with kezzie about the girlie nub but I'd also post elsewhere and see what they say!


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake I was up at 6.30 too - my DH has taken DD to do the shop so I can sleep and I'm still awake! Typical...


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Courtney - I havent a Clue!!!... Ive never really understood the full Nub/skull theory thing, there all look the same hahaha... maybes post on 1st trimester board and someone with abit more know how, may know :)

Starry - I really hope that there give you another scan! I would seriously play it up, that your not sleeping because your worried/anxious, you've gone off food etc because your worried as!!! Even Beg them if you must... what did you see on your last scan?

Pink - My Stomach was nice and flat (my youngest is 5 years old) so it had plenty of time to shrink.. It certainly wasnt taught like it use to be, so thats why im thinking thats probs why im showing earlier, because my stomache muscles have poor control lol

Cupcake - Woohoooo :happydance: Congrats on being a Lime :thumbup:

Kezzie - Morning Hunnie.... :)

Hann - Today is my sleep in day and im UP!!! ill be in bed for 9pm! hahaha


----------



## Lady H

Hello ladies.

Fab bump Babee, I've nothing at all, no bump. Had a gentle feel about in the bath, nothing. I'm really worried now that something has gone wrong.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww Lady, please dont worry hunnie... Is this your first child??? If so i didnt show with DS1 till i was about 20 weeks and soon after that i started to feel movements! :thumbup:

DS2 was about 16weeks when i popped and started to feel him etc...

This is my 3rd Baby and this is my 6th pregnancy, so my stomache muscles are pretty used to getting stretched! and plus when im pregnant im HUGEEEEE you'll see what i mean in a few months lol


----------



## Lady H

Yes first one. I'm not exactly skinny so guess he's hiding in there behind my bladder!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oooo just seen your ticker for when you go for scan! Eeeekkkkk exciting times :)


----------



## Lady H

Even that is a nightmare. Saw Midwife for booking appt Tuesday and she says she has me 2 days behind my dates. No idea how or why. She said I may not be able to have scan Monday as I need the NT doing at the same time and you have to be over 11 weeks. I've waited two days and not heard back from her. So I will have to call hospital Monday am and find out if they still want me to come for dating scan or wait to do both in a few weeks. So annoying.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

2 days lady H!! I'm so jealous!!

In a week I'll have 2 days. :) Just hope it goes quick!

An don't worry about not showing yet. Mine is ALL bloat. I'm a size 16/18 anyway but even though I've lost weight in the last few weeks and my legs and rib area have gotten slimmer I'm so gassy and bloated that my jeans and leggings are sore. :(

Going to have to push my belly out when I'm shopping today as I feel a bit of a fake buying maternity clothes this early but my tummy gets by the afternoon at work now and I can't be going around with my trousers undone. Lol.


----------



## baby0

Hi ladies well done to all your fruits changing well I have scan on mon 22nd to make sure the viability of the pregancy this is baby #6 but 10th pregnancy I feel massive anim only 7weeks but I cannot stop eating I'm on,y a size 12 when not preggers but I'm the same having my button un done does not 
Opk good so gonna be a track suit girl for a while just wanted to ask I have bought a Doppler not uesde it yet but just wanted to know at how many weeks can y hear the heartbeat as never heard any of mine until 1st app with midwife plus I never purchased 1 with my other pregnancies any advise when to try


----------



## Lady H

Some Ladies can find HB on Doppler at 9 weeks, but I gather its not easy early on. Good luck x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i found mine at 9weeks and 6 days and even then it was hard to find!... i tried since week 7 lol


----------



## bobbles86

Hi girls,

Last night oh and I dtd (tmi I know. He was very gentle.)

This morning I'm bleeding, brown blood all over the tissue when I wipe. I know others have had this but I'm freaking out. WTF! 

Please help. :cry:

kate x


----------



## baby0

bobbles86 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Last night oh and I dtd (tmi I know. He was very gentle.)
> 
> This morning I'm bleeding, brown blood all over the tissue when I wipe. I know others have had this but I'm freaking out. WTF!
> 
> Please help. :cry:
> 
> kate x

So just wanted to say don,t panic:nope: it's fine it could just be left over blood frm be4 but if you start to get alot of blood then just fr reassurance ring out of hour doc,s and they would advise you but just :coffee: relax hope all is well:hugs:


----------



## babyface15

The dr found our little heartbeat with Doppler at 9+2 clear as day :') I think it depends where the baby is attached etc. I have to ask is it possible to start showing this early? Everyone who knows points it out to me. I'm pretty thin and small all over. It's an awkward time because I fell it must be more bloat and fluid than uterus?


----------



## babyface15

Bobbles my dr told me that the cervix is more filled with blood than usual and getting bumped can cause it to bleed. If it goes away then this is probably all that's wrong :hugs:


----------



## julesjules100

babyface15 said:


> The dr found our little heartbeat with Doppler at 9+2 clear as day :') I think it depends where the baby is attached etc. I have to ask is it possible to start showing this early? Everyone who knows points it out to me. I'm pretty thin and small all over. It's an awkward time because I fell it must be more bloat and fluid than uterus?

I was showing a little in the evenings from about 9.5 weeks but then that settled down a bit but has now popped out again at 12 weeks!

Wouldn't worry about showing a little earlier as everyone is different (that said, can't wait for next Monday and being able to tell my boss; sick of hiding it at work!) x


----------



## sarahuk

bobbles86 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Last night oh and I dtd (tmi I know. He was very gentle.)
> 
> This morning I'm bleeding, brown blood all over the tissue when I wipe. I know others have had this but I'm freaking out. WTF!
> 
> Please help. :cry:
> 
> kate x

Ohhh I can help with this!

Some weeks back..we did the humpy humpy...and a tiny while after i was met with a massive gush of red fresh blood. I thought that was it...no way anything could survive that.

Ended up at the EPU, being scanned etc...turns out its actually really really common because we have more blood down there which makes everything more sensitive and easier irritated. Plus, the enjoyment can also cause blood vessels to burst (Which caused my big gush and weeks of spotting).

Try not to worry my darling. Its just part of the fall out of having sex now. SCary as hell I know..but baby is fine..its more than likely just coming from your cervix which probably didnt enjoy being poked :D 

xx


----------



## babyface15

I know what you mean about work!! I'm trying to wear more loose fitting clothes because I do look pg, or at least like I'm getting a little pot belly :haha: I told my boss already but haven't told anyone else. Mine was great about it, wishing that yours takes it well too :)


----------



## julesjules100

babyface15 said:


> I know what you mean about work!! I'm trying to wear more loose fitting clothes because I do look pg, or at least like I'm getting a little pot belly :haha: I told my boss already but haven't told anyone else. Mine was great about it, wishing that yours takes it well too :)

That's great that your boss was good. I'm a bit nervous as I'm second to him on our team plus i'm in finance so a very male culture that I'm imagining isn't going to be very interested in pregnancy! 

None of my work pants fit now; I had been covered in Spanx and flowing shirts most days. Last week I had my pants open, got up to go to the loo and didn't realise that the pants had fallen open completely and they pushed a chiffon shirt i had on out so much I looked 8 months gone! Doh!

Jx


----------



## bobbles86

thankyou everyone.

I will keep you all updated, it is still brown with some very small clots. but filling the tissue when i wipe... even though I'm aware it is probably just caused by dtd It's still scaring the hell outta me :cry:

kate xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awwww bobbles more than lightly its just from DTD... you had no spotting etc prior to this.

me and OH havent DTD since we found out were pregnant, ive been to petrified to do it! i didnt want to cause any bleeding as i knew it would freak the hell out of me! like it did before


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Poor you bobbles. I'm sure it's just from DTD though. 

We've not BDd since we made this baby! Lol. 

Not sure if I want to either. My sickness has kept me from even feeling like kissing and cuddling. Feel bad for DH though.


----------



## Sass827

This is my first. Pre-pregnancy I was a size 4, my sixes make me muffin top like crazy and aren't comfy, so I'm wearing 10's low slung around my hips every day to be comfy. I've gained 7 pounds but I feel like I've gained 20 (which is what I weighed when I wore my 10's last time). Not sure how much is gas, bloat, and just being distended from having a tipped uterus. 
I think I've been showing for at least a month now. Just been wearing very loose clothing.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm not really showing showing if that makes sense. But my jeans aren't nice to wear at all anymore. 

Gave in today and bought a pair of maternity jeans from New Look - £15.99 under bump skinny ones. They aren't really under bump on me yet as its just all poking out but they're sooooo much more comfy. 

Also my MS actually means I've gone down a size so I was please with that. :) 

The legs and bum on my regular jeans were all baggy but the waist was tight. 

These maternity ones fit all over. Lovely. I do have to pull them up lots though.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

cupcake ive been the same, just the thought of kissing, makes me Heave :sick: i feel really sorry for OH... but i cant help it :/ lol


----------



## kezziek

Oh Babee and Cupcake I know how you feel :-( my poor OH he is desparate but I just can't go there. Part of it's psychological I just need to have first scan and know that babes is ok but mostly I just don't want to be touched and don't feel like it due to the sickness etc. Last time was even worse he was like a food adversion to me, lol poor man. I couldn't even smell him even though trust me he smells lovely, it was just like my body went off him. I'm starting to have frisky dreams though (blushes) so my body must be missing it deep down....oops. Hopefully when the sickness etc gos, lovelife can resume for his sake.

Shopping for maternity clothes was depressing today, I didn't have time to try much on but what I did looled awful. I'm not a big girl but I do have big hips and everything seemed to go straight up and down and make me look huge. No nice pretty floaty tops :-( goimg to have to venture out again next week. I think it's just that awkward fat in between stage for me where nothing ordinary fits but bumpage doesn't quite justify real maternity clothes yet.

I just had a nice afternoon snooze  not sleeping at night and waking early so it was lovely, I didnt wanna wake up. I definately won't sleep tonight lol xxxxxx


----------



## kezziek

Bobbles please get checked out honey just to get your mind at ease. Im sure its just old blood but always worth a check up. Hopefully you will get a sneaky chance to see babes and get a scan xxx


----------



## julesjules100

CupcakeBaby said:


> Poor you bobbles. I'm sure it's just from DTD though.
> 
> We've not BDd since we made this baby! Lol.
> 
> Not sure if I want to either. My sickness has kept me from even feeling like kissing and cuddling. Feel bad for DH though.

I'm so happy you've just said this as my dh and I have done it once since I got pregnant. My sex drive has tanked and I just don't fancy it at all. Luckily he has been quite busy at work so doesn't seem too bothered (!). We had a token effort on our anniversary last week but just touching my boobs made my skin crawl. Hope second tri brings my libido back! X


----------



## julesjules100

kezziek said:


> Oh Babee and Cupcake I know how you feel :-( my poor OH he is desparate but I just can't go there. Part of it's psychological I just need to have first scan and know that babes is ok but mostly I just don't want to be touched and don't feel like it due to the sickness etc. Last time was even worse he was like a food adversion to me, lol poor man. I couldn't even smell him even though trust me he smells lovely, it was just like my body went off him. I'm starting to have frisky dreams though (blushes) so my body must be missing it deep down....oops. Hopefully when the sickness etc gos, lovelife can resume for his sake.
> 
> Shopping for maternity clothes was depressing today, I didn't have time to try much on but what I did looled awful. I'm not a big girl but I do have big hips and everything seemed to go straight up and down and make me look huge. No nice pretty floaty tops :-( goimg to have to venture out again next week. I think it's just that awkward fat in between stage for me where nothing ordinary fits but bumpage doesn't quite justify real maternity clothes yet.
> 
> I just had a nice afternoon snooze  not sleeping at night and waking early so it was lovely, I didnt wanna wake up. I definately won't sleep tonight lol xxxxxx

I'm with you on the not sleeping at night. Woke up at 4.50am this morning and it took hours to nod off again. So annoying x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Another one waking early! Now I'm desperate for it to be bedtime already. Hopefully strictly and X Factor will keep me alert. 

I'm starting to have a few sexy dreams, not sure if its the second Tri hormones creeping up on me or just missing it. I'm happy to oogle DH just no touching! 

A couple of nights in his sleep he's tried to grab me (he does that when he dreams about me, lol) but I get so angry at being woken up that I push his hands away and clamp the duvet down so he can't reach me. 

Poor man!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Its strange, I just don't want to be touched either! If he goes to touch me, I can feel myself sort of trying to escape... It's like the last thing on my mind! Well for it to the be the last thing, that would mean I would be thinking of it... And I'm deffo not thinking about it lol


----------



## sarahuk

Babee_Bugs said:


> awwww bobbles more than lightly its just from DTD... you had no spotting etc prior to this.
> 
> me and OH havent DTD since we found out were pregnant, ive been to petrified to do it! i didnt want to cause any bleeding as i knew it would freak the hell out of me! like it did before

Was the same for us. That was why we went on the sex ban. But we (ok I...because I couldnt take one more dirty dream making me frustrated!!)..lifted the ban and all was fine :) And infact..that crampy feeling you sometimes get when having an orgasm early on..I didnt get that again either! 

Youll be fine honey! x


----------



## sarahuk

Ive been avoiding the sex too ladies. I was glad when OH and I agreed to the sex ban because I didnt like the wondering if he was going to try and get it on :haha: I didnt want him anywhere near me. 

But think once you have a good day symptom wise, things can change pretty fast. I went from no interest yesterday morning to rampant scary horny woman in the night time! Your bodies will let you all know :D Although I will confirm that when they say its supposed to be better when pregnant because of all the extra bloodflow...it was true for me!

xx


----------



## Starry Night

I've put us on a sex ban out of fear but like with my other pregnancies I am one horny lady. It's all I can do to keep myself from tearing DH's clothes off. ha ha Well, I'm sick most of the day so that kills it but when I feel good....

Actually, we broke our ban the other day. Yeah. That was awesome.


----------



## julesjules100

sarahuk said:


> Ive been avoiding the sex too ladies. I was glad when OH and I agreed to the sex ban because I didnt like the wondering if he was going to try and get it on :haha: I didnt want him anywhere near me.
> 
> But think once you have a good day symptom wise, things can change pretty fast. I went from no interest yesterday morning to rampant scary horny woman in the night time! Your bodies will let you all know :D Although I will confirm that when they say its supposed to be better when pregnant because of all the extra bloodflow...it was true for me!
> 
> xx

Oh god, I have no excuse then as I don't have any MS - just have less than no interest in having sex! x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I think after the scan we'll maybe lift the ban too. ;) 

It's just a bit of a scary prospect.....deep down I know it can't cause miscarriage etc. but part of me can't 100% feel comfortable with it. Maybe once we do it the worry will lift. 

In any case once I feel dryer DH will get some very deserved attention. He's so patient, I'm sure it bothers home more than he lets on.


----------



## sarahuk

Starry Night said:


> I've put us on a sex ban out of fear but like with my other pregnancies I am one horny lady. It's all I can do to keep myself from tearing DH's clothes off. ha ha Well, I'm sick most of the day so that kills it but when I feel good....
> 
> Actually, we broke our ban the other day. Yeah. That was awesome.

Haha love it!! Sorry but...this made me chucke! :haha: xx


----------



## sarahuk

One thing I will say though...is it was different lol. OH was so freaked out that he was hurting me or the baby that I had to have a go at him right in the middle for killing the mood lol. If it wasnt him worrying about having weight on me, he was worrying about hurting my boobs. If it wasnt the boobs, he was worrying about speed, if it wasnt speed he was worrying about depth...

Afterwards he announced that whilst it was great, he had too many things swirling around in his head and that it was kinda difficult to shut off the thought that there is a baby not far away from where he had been lol.

Im sensing the usual high drive we had pre pregnancy is definitely going to be on a backburner for the near future lol

Poor guy...im finally up for it and then hes the one worrying! xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Sarah - I think that's exactly how my DH is going to be! 

Hopefully they'll get used to it xx


----------



## jtink28

well, i just announced the pregnancy on facebook! made me a little nervous, but the last scan went so well. it's fall here in chicago, so i thought this would be fun!

this is how we did it, along with a caption of, "jeremy and i are pleased to announce that we are expecting our own little pumpkin, due may 5, 2013!"
 



Attached Files:







camera - Aladin,Dirt.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww jtink that's such a cute way! Awwwwww


----------



## kezziek

Jtink that is so cute! I bet your friends loved it! X


----------



## Starry Night

sarahuk said:


> One thing I will say though...is it was different lol. OH was so freaked out that he was hurting me or the baby that I had to have a go at him right in the middle for killing the mood lol. If it wasnt him worrying about having weight on me, he was worrying about hurting my boobs. If it wasnt the boobs, he was worrying about speed, if it wasnt speed he was worrying about depth...
> 
> Afterwards he announced that whilst it was great, he had too many things swirling around in his head and that it was kinda difficult to shut off the thought that there is a baby not far away from where he had been lol.
> 
> Im sensing the usual high drive we had pre pregnancy is definitely going to be on a backburner for the near future lol
> 
> Poor guy...im finally up for it and then hes the one worrying! xx

It was different for us too. But there are other ways to have fun. :winkwink: I was actually on a doctor-ordered ban with DS and I can assure you that DH and I broke some of the rules.(I wasn't supposed to O at all) We just could not go along with it. I would always regret it afterwards as I got the worst cramps imaginable (I had an irritated uterus) but I just got THE URGE and it drove me mad at times.

I do feel very blessed that low-drive hasn't been an issue for me, even post baby. I only had a low period when we started TTC #2 and that might have been psychological as I was afraid to get pregnant again (due to my history)/


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awwww jtink - that's adorable. :)


----------



## Hann12

Really cute announcement jtink! 

Cupcake - I have the new look mat jeans, they are good but I agree they fall down! Annoying!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I love the Mamas & Papas maternity jeans, i lived in them when i had ashton! :)


----------



## baby0

I 2 are having this sleepness patterns where I get all the kids off to bed then through the day I'm like cannot wait to put them to bed when they are I should just sleep but I really on wide awake then I will fall asleep by 12midnight I know bad time but I'm up at 5.30 nearly every morning now I mean I don't mind during school week but the weekend now also it's driving me crazy thought eating late at night would knock me out how wrong was I hahxxx


----------



## Lady H

Hubby kindly gave me his cold, gee thanks! Is it only honey and lemon drink I can have?


----------



## julesjules100

Lady H said:


> Hubby kindly gave me his cold, gee thanks! Is it only honey and lemon drink I can have?

And you can sniff olbas oil in a hanky or use it with steam inhalation (I asked my consultant last week and he said its fine, contrary to some of the things you read about it). You can have paracetamol too but nothing with a decongestant in it (so no day nurse or night nurse) x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hope your cold gets better quick Lady H. 

Paracetamol is ok if you need it. Xx


----------



## lpjkp

How much difference a few days can make!

My morning sickness seems to have disappeared overnight over the last couple of days! I only seem to get a bit nauseous if I'm tired, and my bloating has gone down! And instead of enjoying it, I'm worrying that I feel too good because I've felt so awful for the last 6 weeks! if it wasn't for being able to hear baby's heartbeat and hear him moving on my Doppler, I wouldn't even believe I was pregnant!

Is it normal to begin to feel better at around 12 weeks? I've only read of people feeling better at 14-16 weeks? Eurgh, wish I could just enjoy it in case it comes back again! x

Got my NT scan tomorrow morning, so I'll know for sure everything is fine then...x


----------



## poppy13

Lpjkp thats great you're feeling better. I'm feeling much more awake nowadays and have more energy...we're decorating today which is good to have energy for! But replacing the fatigue is hideous headaches which nothing gets rid of :-( I've not had any ms or nausea so I know I'm very lucky but the headaches are awful.

On the plus side we've got the 12 wk scan tomorrow & we're having the NT screening, we'd rather know if there is anything.
Happy sunday girls!!
X


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> How much difference a few days can make!
> 
> My morning sickness seems to have disappeared overnight over the last couple of days! I only seem to get a bit nauseous if I'm tired, and my bloating has gone down! And instead of enjoying it, I'm worrying that I feel too good because I've felt so awful for the last 6 weeks! if it wasn't for being able to hear baby's heartbeat and hear him moving on my Doppler, I wouldn't even believe I was pregnant!
> 
> Is it normal to begin to feel better at around 12 weeks? I've only read of people feeling better at 14-16 weeks? Eurgh, wish I could just enjoy it in case it comes back again! x
> 
> Got my NT scan tomorrow morning, so I'll know for sure everything is fine then...x

Yes, it's normal. I feel better now at 12 weeks than a few weeks ago x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Lpjkp - in the last few days ive felt alot more "Human" lol... I havent felt sooo nauseous, i have abit more energy and sort of feel more chilled out if ya get what i mean...

Lady H - My cold remedy is, Honey, Hot water, Sugar and 2 paracetamols :)


Goodluck with scans tomorrow ladies :) What time is it? x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh ladies. You're giving me hope. :)

I'd love to start feeling better soon. :)

I do feel quite improved but still threw up my breakfast this morning. And poor DH has had to drive to see his family by himself as the journey and day out when I'm feeling this bad reduced me to tears. :(

Feel awful as I've not seen them in 6 weeks and his sister has a 4 month old who I know must have changed loads in 6 weeks. :(

Hopefuly by the next visit I'll be 100% and can be a nice wife and in-law again!


----------



## kezziek

Ahh cupcake I really feel for you :-( 

I didn't feel better until about 13 weeks I think last time so thats my target at the moment hopefully just a couple more weeks for us xxx

I'm 12 weeks on Tuesday  but still sick as a dog if it's any consolation you are not alone xxx


----------



## bobbles86

bleeding has stopped! Got up this morning and there was nothing :happydance:

does this mean bubs is ok and that it was just dtd that caused it? 

xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Certainly sounds that way bobbles. :)

Really pleased for you. Xxx


----------



## Lady H

Sounds that way Bobbles, just irritated your Cervix xx


----------



## sarahuk

CupcakeBaby said:


> Sarah - I think that's exactly how my DH is going to be!
> 
> Hopefully they'll get used to it xx

You know...considering mine has been pawing me since this morning with the sad puppy expression on his face...I think hes over it! xx


----------



## sarahuk

jtink28 said:


> well, i just announced the pregnancy on facebook! made me a little nervous, but the last scan went so well. it's fall here in chicago, so i thought this would be fun!
> 
> this is how we did it, along with a caption of, "jeremy and i are pleased to announce that we are expecting our own little pumpkin, due may 5, 2013!"

What a cute way to do it! x


----------



## sarahuk

Starry Night said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> One thing I will say though...is it was different lol. OH was so freaked out that he was hurting me or the baby that I had to have a go at him right in the middle for killing the mood lol. If it wasnt him worrying about having weight on me, he was worrying about hurting my boobs. If it wasnt the boobs, he was worrying about speed, if it wasnt speed he was worrying about depth...
> 
> Afterwards he announced that whilst it was great, he had too many things swirling around in his head and that it was kinda difficult to shut off the thought that there is a baby not far away from where he had been lol.
> 
> Im sensing the usual high drive we had pre pregnancy is definitely going to be on a backburner for the near future lol
> 
> Poor guy...im finally up for it and then hes the one worrying! xx
> 
> It was different for us too. But there are other ways to have fun. :winkwink: I was actually on a doctor-ordered ban with DS and I can assure you that DH and I broke some of the rules.(I wasn't supposed to O at all) We just could not go along with it. I would always regret it afterwards as I got the worst cramps imaginable (I had an irritated uterus) but I just got THE URGE and it drove me mad at times.
> 
> I do feel very blessed that low-drive hasn't been an issue for me, even post baby. I only had a low period when we started TTC #2 and that might have been psychological as I was afraid to get pregnant again (due to my history)/Click to expand...

Aww hun :hugs: Makes sense though...the psychological wall is hard, specially when youve has things happen in the past that are not easily ignored. x


----------



## sarahuk

lpjkp said:


> How much difference a few days can make!
> 
> My morning sickness seems to have disappeared overnight over the last couple of days! I only seem to get a bit nauseous if I'm tired, and my bloating has gone down! And instead of enjoying it, I'm worrying that I feel too good because I've felt so awful for the last 6 weeks! if it wasn't for being able to hear baby's heartbeat and hear him moving on my Doppler, I wouldn't even believe I was pregnant!
> 
> Is it normal to begin to feel better at around 12 weeks? I've only read of people feeling better at 14-16 weeks? Eurgh, wish I could just enjoy it in case it comes back again! x
> 
> Got my NT scan tomorrow morning, so I'll know for sure everything is fine then...x

I hope its the end of the dreaded MS for you!

I had three days with nothing and unfortunately its come back for me hardcore, and im 12wks tomorrow...the end of sicky cant come fast enough for me! x


----------



## sarahuk

bobbles86 said:


> bleeding has stopped! Got up this morning and there was nothing :happydance:
> 
> does this mean bubs is ok and that it was just dtd that caused it?
> 
> xx

Yep!

Irritation is now healed, nothing to worry about with bubs chick!

Good luck with everyone having their scans tomorrow! Im getting nervous cos seems everyone is getting their nt tests done between 11 and 12wks and im getting mine at 13wks! xx


----------



## BabyMay

Since I reached 12 weeks I have had more energy too. I have had much better workouts. I'm a runner and have been dragging the first 12 weeks. I think that is why I feel so gross too. I worked out hard for years and then all of the sudden bam too tired to walk the dog!

My husband and I announced a similar way on Facebook. We took a picture together in a fall setting holding too pumpkins his said our last name and baby and mine said due May 1, 2013. I've never got so many likes or comments on a picture. It was fun and everyone loved it. It was also cute I sent it to my parents and inlaws and they were able to email to their friends. It's so great to be so open about being pregnant! 

I had a breakdown yesterday putting my jeans on to go to a birthday party. I feel more fat and chubby than pregnant. Anyone else?


----------



## Lady H

sarahuk said:


> bobbles86 said:
> 
> 
> bleeding has stopped! Got up this morning and there was nothing :happydance:
> 
> does this mean bubs is ok and that it was just dtd that caused it?
> 
> xx
> 
> Yep!
> 
> Irritation is now healed, nothing to worry about with bubs chick!
> 
> Good luck with everyone having their scans tomorrow! Im getting nervous cos seems everyone is getting their nt tests done between 11 and 12wks and im getting mine at 13wks! xxClick to expand...

You have until 13+6 for the NT, mine may be too early to do it.


----------



## lpjkp

I wish we had thought of a cute way to announce! We were just bursting to tell anyone, so just rambled a little status!!! I've not stopped since!! haha!

Who else has got their NT scan tomorrow? 
Mine is at 9:20am (Thank the Lord I won't have to wait all day!), but I can't work out where the damn hospital is!!! I can't work out for the life of me why I've been appointed a hospital far away, whereas I have a hospital with a labour ward just round the corner from me?! These NHS people are doosh bags, I'm sure!


----------



## poppy13

lpjkp said:


> I wish we had thought of a cute way to announce! We were just bursting to tell anyone, so just rambled a little status!!! I've not stopped since!! haha!
> 
> Who else has got their NT scan tomorrow?
> Mine is at 9:20am (Thank the Lord I won't have to wait all day!), but I can't work out where the damn hospital is!!! I can't work out for the life of me why I've been appointed a hospital far away, whereas I have a hospital with a labour ward just round the corner from me?! These NHS people are doosh bags, I'm sure!

Mine is at 15:40 so got an all day wait but it will be worth it.
We were able to choose our hospital and I think if you ask you can change? We're NHS too. You should have the choice, speak to your midwife.
Xx


----------



## Lady H

Mine is 15.40 just not sure if they will do NT or not.


----------



## baby0

Om goodness I found the heart beat:happydance: just below my pubic bone just of middle on right hand :happydance:side with the advice of ladyH:thumbup:by having a full bladder we listened to it the kids were well surprised:happydance: I'm 6w/3days so I'm a happy girl thanks lady h:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## baby0

So my scan is at 9.45 cannot wait just car,nt sleep xx


----------



## sarahuk

Lady H said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbles86 said:
> 
> 
> bleeding has stopped! Got up this morning and there was nothing :happydance:
> 
> does this mean bubs is ok and that it was just dtd that caused it?
> 
> xx
> 
> Yep!
> 
> Irritation is now healed, nothing to worry about with bubs chick!
> 
> Good luck with everyone having their scans tomorrow! Im getting nervous cos seems everyone is getting their nt tests done between 11 and 12wks and im getting mine at 13wks! xxClick to expand...
> 
> You have until 13+6 for the NT, mine may be too early to do it.Click to expand...

Ahh thanks hun for that! xx


----------



## Hann12

Good luck for all the scans tomorrow! 

Start of a new week and hopefully I might finally get my scan date through! 

Also SPD has officially started up, mins gets pretty bad and I have 2 prolapsed discs in my lower back so I'm expecting pain!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

sarahuk said:


> bobbles86 said:
> 
> 
> bleeding has stopped! Got up this morning and there was nothing :happydance:
> 
> does this mean bubs is ok and that it was just dtd that caused it?
> 
> xx
> 
> Yep!
> 
> Irritation is now healed, nothing to worry about with bubs chick!
> 
> Good luck with everyone having their scans tomorrow! Im getting nervous cos seems everyone is getting their nt tests done between 11 and 12wks and im getting mine at 13wks! xxClick to expand...

My NT scan is at 13weeks+1day also... I asked the midwife why and she said, its because ive had a earlier scan, which has given an accurate due date and therefore when i go at 13weeks i should be 13weeks give or take a day or 2... If i hadnt of had a earlier scan then i would of more than lightly got one done at 11-12weeks!

But on the upside, we have less weeks to wait from our scan till the 20week one :)


----------



## Sass827

Wow! Im gone two days and miss 5 pages! Im not used to you gals being so chatty on the weekend. Love it! 
My scan is tomorrow too. I think that makes me scan#5! I love how close we all are. I'm not til 3 pm Atlantic time. I'm so excited but so nervous. It my first ultrasound ever. Any ideas on what to expect? And what's the whole thing with having a full bladder or no? My doctors made no mention of it, so I'm nervous.


----------



## Dee_H

Had a scan the other day. Measuring 4 days ahead. Baby was moving around..it was so cute. Next scan we find out what we are having. Doc said all looked great so that was a huge relief!!...especially with the fact that I am high risk!


----------



## TTCBean

Do they usually do scans at all prenatal appointments? I saw baby at 11 week appointment, and have another at 15 weeks. We're telling DH parents the day after the 15 week appointment, so I'm hoping we get a scan to show them an updated pic.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Good luck all you lucky scan ladies!!! Come back and show us photos. :)

Mines a week today. But I have appointments with my 2 consultants tomorrow so I suppose there's a tiny chance I'll get a scan. Not getting excited though just in case. :)


----------



## Lady H

Sass827 said:


> Wow! Im gone two days and miss 5 pages! Im not used to you gals being so chatty on the weekend. Love it!
> My scan is tomorrow too. I think that makes me scan#5! I love how close we all are. I'm not til 3 pm Atlantic time. I'm so excited but so nervous. It my first ultrasound ever. Any ideas on what to expect? And what's the whole thing with having a full bladder or no? My doctors made no mention of it, so I'm nervous.

The full bladder helps them see your Uterus as they look through the full bladder, I know, gross! My instructions say to drink 1 pint an hour before I go in. I've done it before when I went for a fertility scan and dreading it as its SO uncomfortable. But worth it this time! Good luck.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

My scan letter says you don't need a full bladder.

Thank goodness. :)


----------



## Lady H

Good job I called the hospital, they cancelled today's scan and have rebooked it for 2nd November. Bit annoyed but glad I will be over 12 weeks then so should have the best results for the NT scan.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Lady H said:


> Good job I called the hospital, they cancelled today's scan and have rebooked it for 2nd November. Bit annoyed but glad I will be over 12 weeks then so should have the best results for the NT scan.

That's a bit shitty - would they have just waited until you showed up and then told you?

Glad you're happier about the new date though. :)


----------



## Lady H

Who knows, I don't seem to have much luck with the NHS!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Dee_H said:


> Had a scan the other day. Measuring 4 days ahead. Baby was moving around..it was so cute. Next scan we find out what we are having. Doc said all looked great so that was a huge relief!!...especially with the fact that I am high risk!

Was the Scan your dating scan Hunnie??? If so whats your New due date? :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Lady H said:


> Good job I called the hospital, they cancelled today's scan and have rebooked it for 2nd November. Bit annoyed but glad I will be over 12 weeks then so should have the best results for the NT scan.

Urghhhhhhhhh thats so crap!, good job you rang them!!! :/


----------



## Babee_Bugs

For those who are having scans today... Let me know what due date you have been given. So that i can update the front Page with accurate Due dates.... :D

Cant wait to see piccies :happydance:


----------



## lpjkp

Back from NT scan...baby was very uncooperative and just didn't want to stay in the right position! I had to swish my hips around!!! Got some god awful photos...

...but luckily, I came out of my scan and a sonographer asked if I'd like to be a guinea pig to test three brand new ultrasound machines! Baby had moved and I managed to get three new cute piccies of him/her waving!!!!! 

NEW DUE DATE: 4th May 2013 (Measuring 4 days ahead at 12w+2)

ANY GUESSES ON GENDER?x
 



Attached Files:







12+2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awww, beautiful scan! So glad it all went perfect for you.

I'm proper rubbish at nub/skull stuff, so not a clue I'm afraid!


----------



## sarahuk

Babee_Bugs said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbles86 said:
> 
> 
> bleeding has stopped! Got up this morning and there was nothing :happydance:
> 
> does this mean bubs is ok and that it was just dtd that caused it?
> 
> xx
> 
> Yep!
> 
> Irritation is now healed, nothing to worry about with bubs chick!
> 
> Good luck with everyone having their scans tomorrow! Im getting nervous cos seems everyone is getting their nt tests done between 11 and 12wks and im getting mine at 13wks! xxClick to expand...
> 
> My NT scan is at 13weeks+1day also... I asked the midwife why and she said, its because ive had a earlier scan, which has given an accurate due date and therefore when i go at 13weeks i should be 13weeks give or take a day or 2... If i hadnt of had a earlier scan then i would of more than lightly got one done at 11-12weeks!
> 
> But on the upside, we have less weeks to wait from our scan till the 20week one :)Click to expand...

I like your thinking! I hadnt thought of it that way! :happydance: And baby will be a little bigger too for our scan so we may see clearer! x


----------



## sarahuk

lpjkp said:


> Back from NT scan...baby was very uncooperative and just didn't want to stay in the right position! I had to swish my hips around!!! Got some god awful photos...
> 
> ...but luckily, I came out of my scan and a sonographer asked if I'd like to be a guinea pig to test three brand new ultrasound machines! Baby had moved and I managed to get three new cute piccies of him/her waving!!!!!
> 
> NEW DUE DATE: 4th May 2013 (Measuring 4 days ahead at 12w+2)
> 
> ANY GUESSES ON GENDER?x


Awww thats wonderful and so cute! I dont know anything about these nub theories or anything or about the skulls but...when I look my gut feeling is team :pink: :D xx


----------



## Hann12

Lpjkp - I think girl too! 

I'll prob be around 13 weeks for my scan too, it's annoying waiting mainly because of the urge to announce but we will see more and I like the thinking that its not as long for our 20w scans!


----------



## Laubull

lpjpk, I am guessing boy! And what a great due date..... it's my birthday. May the fourth be with you.....get it? I get that every year!

x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lpjkp - awwwww congrats on the good scan hunnie :D x


----------



## baby0

So hi ladies just wanted to plate bout my scan at 9.45 did,nt get in till 10.30 only took 10 mins well baby is absolutely beauitful even tho theres not much to see at 6+5 but I loved it baby is measuring 8mm and fetal heartbeat is flickering away so we are especially happy car,nt wait to show the 3 eldest kids that's gonna be nice could,nt get EDD date as she said this was just to make sure the ongoing visibility which is strong so now it's m/w on wed for booking get my notes yeyeyeeyey well hope all the other scans went just as good as mine good luck on the BFP to come an baby dust o who trying xxx


----------



## lpjkp

Yayyy baby0!

Ooh noo, looks like I've been blessed with an olympics star wars baby!! I never thought of that "may the fourth be with you"...haha!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww Yay Baby0 for good scan!!! :)... You will get EDD when you get a 12 week scan :)

I feel sooo gealous of those who are getting scans! i want mine now!... ive got 3 wholeeeeeeeee dayssssssss to wait hmmmm... Need to keep busy! lol


----------



## jtink28

i'm a PLUM!!! :)

and why does it feel _so good _to hit 12 weeks?? ahhhh!!!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

lpjkp said:


> Back from NT scan...baby was very uncooperative and just didn't want to stay in the right position! I had to swish my hips around!!! Got some god awful photos...
> 
> ...but luckily, I came out of my scan and a sonographer asked if I'd like to be a guinea pig to test three brand new ultrasound machines! Baby had moved and I managed to get three new cute piccies of him/her waving!!!!!
> 
> NEW DUE DATE: 4th May 2013 (Measuring 4 days ahead at 12w+2)
> 
> ANY GUESSES ON GENDER?x

Going by skull I reckon a boy :D! X


----------



## maybesoon

jtink28 said:


> i'm a PLUM!!! :)
> 
> and why does it feel _so good _to hit 12 weeks?? ahhhh!!!!

wooohooo on being a plum!!!


----------



## pinktiara

My dr is predicting a girl from the fact that I feel way worse than I did with my son and I'm not sleeping because of hormones which she says it generally higher when it's a girl lol I can't believe I gotta wait till December to know I have no patience


----------



## Lady H

lpjkp said:


> Back from NT scan...baby was very uncooperative and just didn't want to stay in the right position! I had to swish my hips around!!! Got some god awful photos...
> 
> ...but luckily, I came out of my scan and a sonographer asked if I'd like to be a guinea pig to test three brand new ultrasound machines! Baby had moved and I managed to get three new cute piccies of him/her waving!!!!!
> 
> NEW DUE DATE: 4th May 2013 (Measuring 4 days ahead at 12w+2)
> 
> ANY GUESSES ON GENDER?x

Great pic, going to say girl xx


----------



## Sass827

Thanks for sharing LPJ! Lovely pic! What a lucky duck you are to get to be the guinea pig. I'm starting to feel so nervous. Just wanted to log on and see a pretty little baby pic, and there yours was! Thank you so much!


----------



## Jinbean

Hey ladies! :flower:

Had my NT scan today too! :happydance: 

Going off previous scans we thought we were 12w2d but after today been told 12w6d so EDD has been changed to 30th April!

This little one wouldn't stay still or get into the right position either. They had me lie on my back, lie on my right, lie on my left and prodded my belly and finally the little one co-operated for long enough to get a piccie!

Any predictions on gender?? xxx
 



Attached Files:







12w6d(a).jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 13









12w6d(b).jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## maybesoon

Awww Jinbean too cute!!! Welcome to the fence between April & May babies.... My date changes everytime I go in.... lol


----------



## Jinbean

maybesoon said:


> Awww Jinbean too cute!!! Welcome to the fence between April & May babies.... My date changes everytime I go in.... lol

I know with me one minute it was 2nd May... the next it was 7th May... then they said 4th May and now 30th April! Decided as it kept changing i wasn't going to update my signature ticker... but now as that was meant to be my dating scan i think i may have to think about it! haha!

Definitely now on the fence between April/May Babies! Tee Hee! Although i think it will still be a May baby if OH and myself are anything to go by as i was 5 days late and he was 2 weeks late! haha!

xxx


----------



## maybesoon

I started out April 26th then went to April 30th then back to April 24th. I have no idea... My oh was late & I was early... But most of the babies on my side of the family were all early & our DNA kicks butt.... You can look at all the kids on my side & know exactly which parent they belong too!!! So who knows with me what is going to happen. My mom wants me to hold off until May 2nd & have ours on my b-day....


----------



## Jinbean

maybesoon said:


> I started out April 26th then went to April 30th then back to April 24th. I have no idea... My oh was late & I was early... But most of the babies on my side of the family were all early & our DNA kicks butt.... You can look at all the kids on my side & know exactly which parent they belong too!!! So who knows with me what is going to happen. My mom wants me to hold off until May 2nd & have ours on my b-day....

I'd like to say our family's DNA kicks butt but we have just compared my 12wk scan pic to OH's nephew's 12wk scan pic from 2 years ago and they look identical! Damn his genes! haha! x


----------



## maybesoon

lol Jinbean.... You never know until your kiddo is born. My nephew did the same & went on & on about how much she thought Collin looked like her nephew in all the scans. Then he was born & she was like.... hmmmmm We all just laughed & said "yep, that ones ours"!!!!


----------



## kezziek

Lovely scan photos jinbean and lpjkp! 

Jinbean I guess boy and lpjkp I think yours looks girly.
XxxX


----------



## Lady H

I agree, Jinbean boy, lpjkp girl.


----------



## kezziek

Bad day at work today ladies :-( just felt so ill and almost passed out in front of two of my colleagues. It was so embaressing.

My blood pressure just keeps on going so low and the palpitations are getting horrible. They asked me if i was pregnant and I said yes and burst into tears.....oh dear even more embaressing. I just feel so useless at the moment and everything is hard. Looking forward to mat leave already, roll on eastertime!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Jinbean: awwww yeah hunnie congrats on your scan, im gonna say Boy too! eeekkkk (im rubbish at guessing! so dont take my word for it lol) Ive changed your due date.. ive got a funny feeling that i might be due in april also, as last scan put me at 1st of may! so im already borderline!

Kezzie: awwww Hunnie :hugs: is there nothing you can have to help the low blood pressure??? My mam said other day she had really low blod pressure with me and would just pass out in shops etc! i hope it goes up soon for you... cant be much fun x


----------



## Hann12

Jinbean I think girl because of the skull - looked up the skull theory today lol! 
Congratulations though, gorgeous baby! 

Kezzie - I have very low blood pressure too, even not in pregnancy, normally around 68-70/52 but can drop lower into the 40's. Not much that can be done but eat very regularly because it can be linked with low blood sugar. Most people's blood pressure increases in pregnancy so hopefully it will get better for you soon!


----------



## Sass827

More scan pics! What an amazing experience. Anyone guess? Finally found out the HB is 156. Congrats to all the successful scans today gals!
 



Attached Files:







1022121621_sm.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7









1022121620_sm.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kezziek

Trying to eat regularly but doesn't seem to stop me going.... Eugh i just want to lock myself indoors and sleep. All worth it though  seeing your lovely scan photos helps me too. Babee not long until yours! xxx

Sass i think girly xxx

Only 13 more days to go until mine....seems so far away. I think i will hopefully stop moaning once i've seen my little bean. Despite being fat with a bump emerging it still doesn't quite seem real!


----------



## poppy13

So i had my scan today and my official date is 30th april.
I'll put my pic in my signiture and would love your guesses please!
X


----------



## Mirchi

Hello Ladies! Congratulations to all of you! Can I join the party? :) My original EDD was May 12th but its *May 9th* now :happydance: I'm sooo excited as this is my first pregnancy. Will post some ultrasound pics soon and ask you ladies to guess the gender! \\:D/


----------



## Sass827

Hope you feel better soon Kezz. Welcome MirChi!


----------



## pinktiara

Welcome mirchi!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is well. Great to hear about all the scans - these are truly exciting times!!! 

Just thought I'd tell you all about my own experience with the first stranger touching my belly! I was in Macy's maternity section, and the sales lady put her hand on my belly and asked, "When are you due?? February?" I was like "no... May 7th, actually" To which she responded, "Wow! You're going to get BIG!"


----------



## Starry Night

Gee, what a lovely thing to say to a stranger. lol Some people! I will never forget my mom's story of how a stranger asked her when she was pregnant with me, "do you have an elephant in there??"

Welcome, mirchi!

I'm seeing the doctor in two days so I hope I can convince her to get me another scan just so I can finally get some answers on how my pregnancy is going. We're now telling people we're pregnant but I feel like such a liar because I don't know how my baby is doing. We do explain that there are some problems but I still feel like an attention-seeker. Had a little cry about it today especially as I get all the symptoms without any guarantee my baby is OK


----------



## kezziek

Starrynight that is so tough you not knowing whats going on :-( i really hope the doctor gives you a scan, refuse to leave until she does lol! Yay for symptoms though thats gotta be a good sign xxx

Bellsrosa, people think they can say whatever they like to pregnant women. I've had all sorts of comments. This time people have loved telling me they were pleased I was pregnant as they thought either I was expecting or piling on the pounds around the middle. Gee thanks! A lot of these comments have been from men too. It will get worse! X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Not had the best 12 hours. :(

Had bad stomach pains last night, then pretty bad diarrhea for a bit.

Still hurt a little this morning but is getting back to normal. Now my sides feel sore, which I think is just from being a bit abused.

Also, after I'd been to the loo this morning I had a bit of spotting.

Nothing at all since, and I do have a sensitive cervix - but it's still not nice to see.

Now I feel really morning sicky too - blergh.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

poppy13 - Congrats on the scan hunnie, ill change your due date :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Mirchi Hello and welcome to the group hunnie :D ill add you to the front page x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww Cupcake hunnie, sounds like you have had a right horrible night :( urghhhhhh

Deffo sounds like you need a Duvet day hunnie, x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sass827 said:


> More scan pics! What an amazing experience. Anyone guess? Finally found out the HB is 156. Congrats to all the successful scans today gals!

Awwww lovely scan pics hunnie.... Has your due date Changed at all??? x


----------



## poppy13

so what are your guesses ladies?
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-22 18.23.23.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Hann12

poppy13 said:


> so what are your guesses ladies?

I guess girl! Congratulations, lovely photo!

Cupcake - hope you feel better soon, sounds like you caught a bug :hugs:


----------



## kezziek

Aww cupcake i hope you feel better xxxx sounds like you got norovirus or something. Make sure you rest up and replace your fluids. Diaoralyte is good for replacing all those lost electrolytes too if you have/can get some. xxx

Poppy I guess girl  lovely scan photo. Look forward to finding out if any of our guesses are correct!


----------



## bobbles86

I'm loving all these scans :) what gorgeous little babies we have in here.

I can't wait to have mine now, I don't even know when it will be. I got my pregnancy notes today so I'm expecting a scan date anytime.

Starry I have my fingers crossed for you sweetie 
hoping everything is ok with bubs

kate xx


----------



## Jinbean

Yay! All these scans are fabulous!!! Tee Hee! Exciting times!!

Poppy - I guess girl too for you sweetie! xxx


----------



## maybesoon

So I got my fetal doppler in yesterday..... I used it last night & found my baby's heartbeat pretty easily. It was in the same place my doc found it last Monday. But it was a bit slower averaging between 110-125 and at the doctors office both times it has been 159. So I don't know if I should be worried or not. Maybe LO was just sleeping.


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> So I got my fetal doppler in yesterday..... I used it last night & found my baby's heartbeat pretty easily. It was in the same place my doc found it last Monday. But it was a bit slower averaging between 110-125 and at the doctors office both times it has been 159. So I don't know if I should be worried or not. Maybe LO was just sleeping.

Funnily enough mine does the same and I was wondering whether that means I picking up the wrong thing? Don't worry as mine was doing that right before my appointment and then when I went the following day it was still 169bpm (which it has been for the last 3 scans) x


----------



## Ely27

or maybe he machine just isnt as strong as the doctors ones? well how much are those??? i want one! lol



maybesoon said:


> So I got my fetal doppler in yesterday..... I used it last night & found my baby's heartbeat pretty easily. It was in the same place my doc found it last Monday. But it was a bit slower averaging between 110-125 and at the doctors office both times it has been 159. So I don't know if I should be worried or not. Maybe LO was just sleeping.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww lovely scan Poppy... Id say girl aswell :)


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks ladies.... I was wondering about the power difference myself. But then I think if it's picking it up & I can hear it beating how could the speed not be right??? I don't know anything about this stuff!!!! lol..... Ely they run all different prices. I got a sonoline B online. I ordered it last Thursday afternoon & it was in my post office box on Monday morning! That was regular shipping.


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> Thanks ladies.... I was wondering about the power difference myself. But then I think if it's picking it up & I can hear it beating how could the speed not be right??? I don't know anything about this stuff!!!! lol..... Ely they run all different prices. I got a sonoline B online. I ordered it last Thursday afternoon & it was in my post office box on Monday morning! That was regular shipping.

Mine's the sonoline too. Will go and try it again later as I know after last week that it should be at 169. Will report back if it's faster than the last time I tried it. x


----------



## Ely27

My scan at about 8 weeks (im now turning 10). Still looked like a bean lol cant wait to see more!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 10-23-12 at 2.44 PM #2.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i was readding a thing before, that babies at like 6-7 weeks will have a slowish heart-rate... but then 9-11 it goes really fast.... then as the next weeks progress, heart rate decreases slightly and slightly etc

Google it to double check :)


----------



## maybesoon

Babee_Bugs said:


> i was readding a thing before, that babies at like 6-7 weeks will have a slowish heart-rate... but then 9-11 it goes really fast.... then as the next weeks progress, heart rate decreases slightly and slightly etc
> 
> Google it to double check :)

I have read & been told so many different things like the heart rate is normal between 110s-170s, then it's normal between 130s-160s. Then it will fluctuate the entire pregnancy & go from fast to slow depending on whether it's sleeping or wiggling (I can totally believe that). And to always drink orange juice about an hour before you have a scan because the sugar in the orange juice wakes the baby up & makes it more active..... So I'm hoping my kiddo was just sleeping yesterday evening when I was playing with the doppler!!!


----------



## Courtney917

I think it does fluctuate. Mine at one scan was 179 then at the next one it was 165 bc the baby was sleeping. I'm sure you LO is ok.


----------



## lpjkp

Don't worry, my baby's heartbeat never registers on my sonoline b anymore, it's either too much moving around or kicking the Doppler so it doesn't register the beats! X


----------



## julesjules100

I just tried it again. Picked up something at c 120bpm. I've found it quite useless really x


----------



## pinktiara

the not sleeping is whats getting me had to start taking the gravol once the dr ok'd it thank goodness because I was getting maybe 3 -4 hours a night if that. When i was pregnant with my son I slept like a dream and than when he was born he was only up every 2 hours until 3 months and he was sleeping through the night so hopefully I get as lucky with this one but I wont hold my breath hahah


----------



## Courtney917

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag101/Courtney91780/th_babylopez_zps13be0623.jpg


Hey ladies!
Any guesses on gender?


----------



## kezziek

Hmm courtney I think nub lools girly but im not 100% on these things. Are you going to find out this time round?


----------



## kezziek

With the dopplers could you set a mimute timer and manually count the beats yourself? Prob quite hard to do as baby is so fast but might give you a rough idea how correct the readings are. X


----------



## Courtney917

kezziek said:


> Hmm courtney I think nub lools girly but im not 100% on these things. Are you going to find out this time round?

Yes I def am, have to wait til December so I am going nuts!!! I posted a thread on BnB and got 50/50 then posted on in-gender and also got a 50/50 split!!! I think the nub is in between girl and boy but the skull and heartrate (between 165-180) has been all girl. Hubby thinks girl and I think boy (probably bc I don't want to be totally disappointed if it is a boy, lol mentally preparing myself;-). 

Thanks so much for your response :hugs:. How have you been feeling? Any feelings on gender for your LO?


----------



## TTCBean

Saw my midwife and we heard the HB, 157bpm. Is that good??


----------



## lpjkp

Eurgh... Spotting after sex AGAIN! does it ever stop! Baby is kicking away on Doppler...its just getting annoying now :-S x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive got the angel sounds doppler (sister in law gave me it).. and it doesnt have the heartbeat display etc... its just to listen in. I was gutted at first that it didnt, as i wanted to really know!...
But now im glad that it doesnt, as it would just be another thing for me to over analyse :/

Eeeekkkkk scan on thursday :happydance:


----------



## Babies123

Anyone else having terrible headches!! ugh. Im turning 12 weeks on friday and have hardly any nausea now but these terrible headches started instead!! What can I take to help? Ill probably call tomorrow to see what is safe to take for headaches. Im a teacher and Im standing alot during the day - I already have slightly swollen feet and back aches too. Im falling apart lol hahah.

But its aaaaalll worth it in the end!! And it still feels good to have you ladies to vent to about any annoying symptoms. Im just scared if I feel this bad now, how will I handle it when Im really huge and swollen all over!! :wacko:


----------



## BabyMay

Babies123 I'm a teacher also and have started having some head aches about 12 weeks. I have helped to get rid of them by drinking some pop w caffeine. My sister had to do the same thing. I don't drink caffeine normally during being pregnant but a little bit is ok. My dr told me this too. Hope that helps!


----------



## julesjules100

Paracetamol is fine too x


----------



## julesjules100

pinktiara said:


> the not sleeping is whats getting me had to start taking the gravol once the dr ok'd it thank goodness because I was getting maybe 3 -4 hours a night if that. When i was pregnant with my son I slept like a dream and than when he was born he was only up every 2 hours until 3 months and he was sleeping through the night so hopefully I get as lucky with this one but I wont hold my breath hahah

Amen. Been awake since 3.10am. Sob! X


----------



## pinktiara

I take tylenol its safe


----------



## pinktiara

julesjules100 said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> the not sleeping is whats getting me had to start taking the gravol once the dr ok'd it thank goodness because I was getting maybe 3 -4 hours a night if that. When i was pregnant with my son I slept like a dream and than when he was born he was only up every 2 hours until 3 months and he was sleeping through the night so hopefully I get as lucky with this one but I wont hold my breath hahah
> 
> Amen. Been awake since 3.10am. Sob! XClick to expand...

I have a 3 year old so sleep is a must have the dr literally told me if I dont start sleeping I will go crazy lol I was already getting anxiety not to mention super angry the adult gravol only lasts 4 hours I wake up at 2 if I go to bed at 10 with the childrens I slept till 5 weirdest thing because its 15X2 as aposed to the 50 in adult


----------



## kezziek

Courtney917 said:


> kezziek said:
> 
> 
> Hmm courtney I think nub lools girly but im not 100% on these things. Are you going to find out this time round?
> 
> Yes I def am, have to wait til December so I am going nuts!!! I posted a thread on BnB and got 50/50 then posted on in-gender and also got a 50/50 split!!! I think the nub is in between girl and boy but the skull and heartrate (between 165-180) has been all girl. Hubby thinks girl and I think boy (probably bc I don't want to be totally disappointed if it is a boy, lol mentally preparing myself;-).
> 
> Thanks so much for your response :hugs:. How have you been feeling? Any feelings on gender for your LO?Click to expand...

I know what you mean about mentally preparing yourself for another boy, thats what I have been doing. I must admit i have daydreamed about hearing that its a girl at the scan but im pretty certain I won't. Dont get me wrong I will love him and adore him and never regret having him but I know I will grieve the lost chance to have a daughter.
3 little dudes together will be very cute though and scary, lol.
I have been feeling sick and dizzy like last time so symptom wise I can't spot much diffrence. Although my pregnancy last time was so different to my first and they were both boys so I don't know :-\ December is a long wait, although I have a feeling if theres a willy I will know in a couple of weeks as my first scan isnt until I'm 14 weeks and I saw the 'goods' last time then  xxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

eeekkkkkkkkkk 13 weeks today :happydance::happydance: I cant believe we have got to this point! After 3 years of TTC and 3 losses, it still doesnt feel REAL! Hoping that changes tomorrow as its scan day :D :D

Babies my headaches are awful!! I suffer from them anyways, so pregnancy isnt helping one bit! I woke up with one yesterday morning and went to bed with it, i just couldnt shift it... woke up again this morning and BAM headache!!!... My neurosurgeon told me to cut out any caffeine, chocolate and cheese (he did explain why, but ive totally forgot lol) Drinking water Helps alot! not freezing cold, but just a touch of cold. I find having some mints to suck on, helps clear my nose etc :)
You can take Paracetamol, but thats about it as i understand, but it wont harm to ask your doctor though x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow, Babee, 13 weeks - that's fab!!! I can't wait to see your scan pic tomorrow!

5 days until my scan - feels like forever to wait! Lol. At least with it being a Monday morning it'll mean that when work ends on Friday I can have a nice weekend looking forward to it. And weekend's always go by too fast, so that'll help. ;)

Been getting headaches too - I used to get really bad ones when I was on the pill during the week I didn't take my tablets, nothing would shift them at all, so I hope they don't get that bad.

I feel like my nausea is lifting quite a bit now, didn't take my tablet this morning for the first time. Threw up my breakfast at work, but I didn't feel awful, awful, just like it had to get out - if that makes sense?

Haha, who knew I'd every count a day where I was throwing up as 'not too bad' - thanks pregnancy.

The other end is still playing up. :( Not sure what's going on there. But from what I've read some women do seem to go back and forth between constipation and diarrhea, so maybe that'll be me. :(

Had my two consultant appointments yesterday. Both went really well, and it was nice to get to see the maternity part of the hospital, I really love our hospital, it's so nice and everyone is so friendly. Up until yesterday we'd only been to EPU with the miscarriage, but even there was lovely.

The blood test lady has done a number on my arm though, bled loads afterwards yesterday and it hurts really bad today!


----------



## bobbles86

congrats on 13 weeks babee :)

I'm 10 weeks today - double figures :)

xx


----------



## bobbles86

ooh and a prune apparently


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats on the prune! :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you bobbles and woohooooo to double digits hunnie:D :happydance:


----------



## Sass827

Congrats babee and Bobbles! Babee- if you find your headache across your eyebrows, it's straight up dehydration. My preggo neighbor gets them all the time. 
So, just a little question, with us all getting so close to the second tri, will you be making us a board there so we can all stick together?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Sass827 said:


> Congrats babee and Bobbles! Babee- if you find your headache across your eyebrows, it's straight up dehydration. My preggo neighbor gets them all the time.
> So, just a little question, with us all getting so close to the second tri, will you be making us a board there so we can all stick together?

I was thinking that earlier.

But now that this is in the pregnancy groups section I don't think it matters.

I'm a little scared of the Tri 2 board! Lol.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I wish i did get mine at the front of my head... but nope is always on the right side (i had brain surgery in 2009 because i had anuerysm that burst and i was bleeding in my subbarachnoid Space, so needed urgent medical treatment... even though that was 2009 i still suffer alot with headaches) :( But of course Pregnancy comes with headaches also... so its crap! lol Ive ploughed loads of water into me and its helping thank god, there awful and knock me sick Bluerghhhh

Anyways the group got Moved some time ago to the pregnancy Groups and discussions... So thankfully we dont need to move Hooray :D


----------



## julesjules100

pinktiara said:


> I have a 3 year old so sleep is a must have the dr literally told me if I dont start sleeping I will go crazy lol I was already getting anxiety not to mention super angry the adult gravol only lasts 4 hours I wake up at 2 if I go to bed at 10 with the childrens I slept till 5 weirdest thing because its 15X2 as aposed to the 50 in adult

I hear ya (although no demands of a little one to focus on too). Pre-preggo I used to get really bad sleep-onset insomnia. Now that has gone as I'm so tired all the time but I often wake for in the middle of the night to pee and then awake for HOURS. Was still awake at 7am this morning. Not so bad as I'm off work this week but it's a killer when I have to get up at 7.30am for work!

I used to use Zopiclone for sleep and knowing it was there should I need it was great. Now knowing that crutch has gone is making it worse.

Strange about your doses; could you change it?

J x


----------



## julesjules100

kezziek said:


> I know what you mean about mentally preparing yourself for another boy, thats what I have been doing. I must admit i have daydreamed about hearing that its a girl at the scan but im pretty certain I won't. Dont get me wrong I will love him and adore him and never regret having him but I know I will grieve the lost chance to have a daughter.
> 3 little dudes together will be very cute though and scary, lol.
> I have been feeling sick and dizzy like last time so symptom wise I can't spot much diffrence. Although my pregnancy last time was so different to my first and they were both boys so I don't know :-\ December is a long wait, although I have a feeling if theres a willy I will know in a couple of weeks as my first scan isnt until I'm 14 weeks and I saw the 'goods' last time then  xxxx

I'm with you ladies too. Really want to know the gender before as if it is indeed a boy as predicted I will need to metabolise that disappointment before he arrives... Feel terrible saying that but I'm so close to my Mum I just want to have that with my daughter too and adult sons just aren't like that (in the majority). I'm sure it won't matter which sex it is but I was just SOOOO hopeful it was a little girl. 

x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I know this sounds pretty bad but I'm going to be dissappointed either way! Lol.

I really want a girl, because I've always wanted a girl, all my dollies were girls, I LOVE being a girl, I love girls stuff, girls clothes, girls films etc.

But I really want a boy because DH is just so wonderful and loving and the world really really needs more men like him. I'd be so proud to raise a man like him and have him make someone as happy as DH has made me. DH wasn't close with his Dad and he's so excited at the prospect of being a proper dad to a little guy and playing and going out adverturing and building him forts etc.

So either way I'm going to be sad that I'll miss out on those things.

Of course the happiness will be equally as big. And I think once we know what we're having it'll all make sense and be obvious.

At the minute I think boy and DH thinks girl.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Jules i was the same with my oldest, i wanted a Girl... im very close to my mum, we have a fab relationship and so i wanted that with a daughter!... I was a little dissappointed initially but wasnt if you get me...

When you get like half way and your having tests etc you just pray little one is ok and healthy and so the Gender is sort of not all that important as much as it was in the earlier days.

I absolutely adore my Boys and im glad ive had boys... little girls are just EVIL!!! haha everyone comments how loving, sweet, generous and just generally how lovely my boys are... so i would easily take another boy any time!... My partner and my sons are hoping for another boy and im not that all bothered... after 3 losses i couldnt care less, the other night i was sat and thought hmm i might not find out the gender till i give birth (but im such a weakling that i will find out lol) x


----------



## julesjules100

CupcakeBaby said:


> I know this sounds pretty bad but I'm going to be dissappointed either way! Lol.
> 
> I really want a girl, because I've always wanted a girl, all my dollies were girls, I LOVE being a girl, I love girls stuff, girls clothes, girls films etc.
> 
> But I really want a boy because DH is just so wonderful and loving and the world really really needs more men like him. I'd be so proud to raise a man like him and have him make someone as happy as DH has made me. DH wasn't close with his Dad and he's so excited at the prospect of being a proper dad to a little guy and playing and going out adverturing and building him forts etc.
> 
> So either way I'm going to be sad that I'll miss out on those things.
> 
> Of course the happiness will be equally as big. And I think once we know what we're having it'll all make sense and be obvious.
> 
> At the minute I think boy and DH thinks girl.

Oh dear! Focus on hopefully getting one of each at some point then :hugs: x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

julesjules100 said:


> Oh dear! Focus on hopefully getting one of each at some point then :hugs: x

Haha, I made that sound really bad. I just meant the thought of either gender are so exciting to me that I will have a little moment of sadness when I find out, whichever way.

Of course after my loss I have zero preference, just healthy and home with me is what I'm aiming for. :)


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> Jules i was the same with my oldest, i wanted a Girl... im very close to my mum, we have a fab relationship and so i wanted that with a daughter!... I was a little dissappointed initially but wasnt if you get me...
> 
> When you get like half way and your having tests etc you just pray little one is ok and healthy and so the Gender is sort of not all that important as much as it was in the earlier days.
> 
> I absolutely adore my Boys and im glad ive had boys... little girls are just EVIL!!! haha everyone comments how loving, sweet, generous and just generally how lovely my boys are... so i would easily take another boy any time!... My partner and my sons are hoping for another boy and im not that all bothered... after 3 losses i couldnt care less, the other night i was sat and thought hmm i might not find out the gender till i give birth (but im such a weakling that i will find out lol) x

Totally. I'm being slightly flippant about the whole gender thing as my absolute focus is wanting a healthy baby and that is clearly the most important thing.

I have a girlfriend who had a boy first and she was gutted but said what once he was out she completely forgot about his gender. I don't really care about gender when they're little, it's that closeness I want when they're older. When I watch my DH with his parents or my brother with ours, there is this hint of an element of it being a bit of a chore rather than a delight. I'd hate for my son NOT to want to come to dinner with us, go on holiday here and there, as I do with my parents. My folks are my favourite people in the world and I love being with them. Just hope that I get that with my children also..... 

J x


----------



## julesjules100

CupcakeBaby said:


> Haha, I made that sound really bad. I just meant the thought of either gender are so exciting to me that I will have a little moment of sadness when I find out, whichever way.
> 
> Of course after my loss I have zero preference, just healthy and home with me is what I'm aiming for. :)

Catch 22 for you! x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i totally get what your saying... My OH has 3 brothers and over the years ive witnessed at like how different there go on with there mother, there get on great with they dad and there idolise him, he does alot for them and they help him... 

And i always use to be like awww i want a girl i want that relationship with a daughter as i have with my mum... but then this year i found alot out about my OH's mum which is now why i get why there are sooo distant and not willing to be nice towards her..

So my thoughts on the whole mother and son relationship has changed alot! :)


----------



## Sass827

Brain anurism?! Ouch! Sounds like scary stuff. I'm happy you made it out ok babee. 
And happy we don't have to move boards. 
I think it's normal to have a gender preference. Of course we all want happy, healthy babies, and deep down, that's what's most important. But favoring one is normal. And when it's born, we'll love it just the same, no matter the gender. But it's fun to imagine until we find out!


----------



## Starry Night

I have to admit that I will be quite disappointed if this baby is another boy. I am quite desperate for a little girlie. Obviously, I want a healthy baby first and foremost and am trying not to think too much about having a girl but when I'm being honest with myself that is how I feel. That's part of the reason I'm desperate to find out the gender at my scan. If the baby is a boy I want to start getting myself excited and put behind my dreams of a girl (though DH is open to trying for a third)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I'm with you all on the headaches - Ouch! Tylenol has worked though - but I always feel guilty taking it, so I usually try to tough it out... 

As for gender, I just can't decide which I want! I want both ;) This is my first baby. I feel like I'd love to have a boy first, because I think every girl should have a big brother! But I would also love a girl... I just can't make up my mind. Which is a good thing! Because DH and I are keeping it a surprise - and that way I won't be disappointed with whatever we end up with in the delivery room!

On another note, had my 12 week appointment last night, and got to hear the heartbeat for the first time!!! Excited :happydance:

I did ask the doctor about scans, and apparently as long as everything continues to go well, I'll only get one more, at 20 weeks (my last one being at 9 weeks). :shrug: Is it the same in the UK??


----------



## pinktiara

I really wanted a girl with my first but got a boy and wow he is the easiest sweetest kid to raise I see people with girls and it scares me haha though i am very girly and want a little girl this time I don't care either way


----------



## pinktiara

julesjules100 said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> I have a 3 year old so sleep is a must have the dr literally told me if I dont start sleeping I will go crazy lol I was already getting anxiety not to mention super angry the adult gravol only lasts 4 hours I wake up at 2 if I go to bed at 10 with the childrens I slept till 5 weirdest thing because its 15X2 as aposed to the 50 in adult
> 
> I hear ya (although no demands of a little one to focus on too). Pre-preggo I used to get really bad sleep-onset insomnia. Now that has gone as I'm so tired all the time but I often wake for in the middle of the night to pee and then awake for HOURS. Was still awake at 7am this morning. Not so bad as I'm off work this week but it's a killer when I have to get up at 7.30am for work!
> 
> I used to use Zopiclone for sleep and knowing it was there should I need it was great. Now knowing that crutch has gone is making it worse.
> 
> Strange about your doses; could you change it?
> 
> J xClick to expand...

thats what usually starts it is the getting up to pee or the damn cat lol I think im gonna stick to the childrens seems to work better haha


----------



## Foxycleopatra

We just got back from our 12w NT scan. Everything is perfect!

Anyone willing to gender guess? Tech said girl.

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/640C6A76-5884-45D5-B3F2-E848E50909D8-486-000000DEEBDBD368.jpg

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/8A079E7A-441E-4425-977E-32C693F81447-486-000000DEEC9DA474.jpg


----------



## julesjules100

pinktiara said:


> thats what usually starts it is the getting up to pee or the damn cat lol I think im gonna stick to the childrens seems to work better haha

Try to have your full water intake before 6pm and then nothing after that. That has helped me a bit. Managed 7 hours last night but its still not enough for me (esp when the night before was so crap) x


----------



## poppy13

I'm off to see some girlfriends today and to share the news! I'm taking my wedding album as they havent seen it and will put the scan photo in the back page so they get an extra surprise when they look though. I did that with my best friend & she was so excited!
I'm so looking forward to telling them, I'm the last of our group to have a baby apart from one girl who is single so I know I'll get lots of advice and honest opinions!
I'll let you know how it goes.
I'm still getting horrid headaches...3 weeks of nearly everyday. Do you think I should speak to my midwife? Nothing helps get rid of them and they make me so miserable :-(
Hope you lovely ladies have a good day


----------



## Hann12

Bellarosa - in the UK we get a scan at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks that all - unless there is cause for concern. 

Foxy - fab scan photos congratulations! If the sonographer said girl then I'd say that too. I can't see a nub but skull looks girly. 

I don't mind on gender, I already have my DD and I like the thought of another girl because I think they could be really close, I have a load of gorgeous girly clothes still that DD barely wore and loads of pink stuff! But I also like the thought of a boy because like cupcake said, my DH is amazing and I would love to raise a mini version of him. He also has a fantastic relationship with his dad and I know he would like that with a son (even though he has never said so). We are keeping it a surprise anyway!


----------



## Hann12

Poppy - have fun telling your friends today!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies.

Poppy - that's such a cute way to tell your friends!!

AFM - I tried to drop my sickness tablet yesterday. Did NOT go well! Back on it today!


----------



## bobbles86

lovely scan pics foxy,
I would say girl too :)

kate xx


----------



## bobbles86

girls is it normal that at this stage I haven't heard from a midwife or had scan letter or anything??

kate xx


----------



## kezziek

Oh cupcake.... Yucky sickness! I'm trying to drop my dose today too. Havn't puked yet but I did get a nice sleep in today so I think that makes a lot of difference for me. 

Poppy, thats such a lovely way to tell your friends. I would definately speak to your midwife about the headaches or see your doctor. They might fob you off with it just being the hormones and to drink plenty but if they are pretty horrible they should be checked out xxx

Foxycleopatra- scan photo is so cute and looks very girly xxx

I understand what you are all saying about being disappointed either way I was like that both times. I always wanted a boy first just cos I love boys and had older brothers but then all my friends had girls and I thought perhaps it would be nice to be in the girl club. Then second time I really wanted him to be a boy for my oldest to have a brother close in age and always have that cool relationship that my brothers have and my OHs brother and him do. But I also wanted it to be a girl to experience raising of each etc. 
But at the end of the day I believe all our preferences aside we are given what we are given for a reason. Family life is what you make of it. If you make a happy and fun home for your boys I believe they will want to return to it and stay close. Thats what I have seen with my husbands family. He is close to his mum and so is his brother but his sister has moved away and is fiercely independent. The boys aren't tied to their Mums apronstrings by any stretch (she would never allow that) but theres a lot of love and respect there and they would go to her for advice if needed and we see them regularly and she comes on holiday with us. She is very close to our boys too and we have a lot of fun together. I have hope for our boys that they will have their own life but still love their Mummy  xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG scan was amazing measuring 1day ahead so im now 13weeks and 2days!!! baby was asleep lol and in awkard position, so had to turn left and right then jump up and down to try and get it to move lol! that didnt work, so ended up having to go for a walk for 10 mins and drink more water etc then came back and finally she could get the measurements etc... The Fluid on back of neck measure 2.4 :/ she said thats average and if anything above 3+ then she would say thats abnormal. But she said there is alot of factors that go on and it includes your weight, your blood markers, also ethnicity etc... sooo im hoping it comes back low etc...

Anyways she spent ages looking at all the aspects of everything on baby!, we seen the head and then spine, heartbeat, legs and feet!(there looked huge lol) and we even seen the tiny little fingers!!! baby then got hiccups and was like sticking its tongue out and moving its mouth!!!! 

I also seen the Nub!!! Eeekkk, it was like a Folk Y shape and was like pointing down over towards it back... i also think skull looks girly, its deffo different to my boys 12week scan pics

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1100272.jpg


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awwww, babee - huge congrats.

What a cutie!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations babee!! Def looks like a girlie skull! Amazing pic! 

Well FINALLY got my scan date through - 2nd nov so only 8 days away which is great however.... My DH can't make it!! He's seeing what he can do to move meetings but I'm not very hopeful. Means I'll have to move it to the following week and not sure how amenable they will be to that as its taken so long just to get an appointment in the first place!


----------



## Hann12

DH just text and he can do the scan after all! So happy - only 8 days wait too!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Great news Hann!!!! :) And not long to wait at all!


----------



## Hann12

I know - I was expecting another 2 weeks! Means when I see people that weekend I'll be able to announce in person rather than just on FB.


----------



## Somersetlass

im so sorry girls been so busy i hope everyone well x

i had my scan last week im 12wks 1 day pregnant yay due 8th May i got to go back next Wednesday for them to do some tests on baby just for kidneys ect cos little one on the dinky side :)

here my smudge
https://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n159/louisesouthwell/photo2.jpg


----------



## kezziek

Babee smiling so much reading about your lovely scan  

Hann thats great news your hubby can come to the scan. Mine is 3 days after yours, it seems like such a long wait but at least it's in sight now! X

Bobbles I would phone about your scan as I think Babees scan letter had got lost in the post so you never know. I got my scan letter before10 weeks only 6 days after I saw the midwife for booking xxx

Somerset thats a cute bean you got there! X


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> OMG scan was amazing measuring 1day ahead so im now 13weeks and 2days!!! baby was asleep lol and in awkard position, so had to turn left and right then jump up and down to try and get it to move lol! that didnt work, so ended up having to go for a walk for 10 mins and drink more water etc then came back and finally she could get the measurements etc... The Fluid on back of neck measure 2.4 :/ she said thats average and if anything above 3+ then she would say thats abnormal. But she said there is alot of factors that go on and it includes your weight, your blood markers, also ethnicity etc... sooo im hoping it comes back low etc...
> 
> Anyways she spent ages looking at all the aspects of everything on baby!, we seen the head and then spine, heartbeat, legs and feet!(there looked huge lol) and we even seen the tiny little fingers!!! baby then got hiccups and was like sticking its tongue out and moving its mouth!!!!
> 
> I also seen the Nub!!! Eeekkk, it was like a Folk Y shape and was like pointing down over towards it back... i also think skull looks girly, its deffo different to my boys 12week scan pics
> 
> https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1100272.jpg

Ahhh congrats xx


----------



## maybesoon

awww Loving all the beautiful scans!!!!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## julesjules100

Somersetlass said:


> im so sorry girls been so busy i hope everyone well x
> 
> i had my scan last week im 12wks 1 day pregnant yay due 8th May i got to go back next Wednesday for them to do some tests on baby just for kidneys ect cos little one on the dinky side :)
> 
> here my smudge
> https://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n159/louisesouthwell/photo2.jpg

Looks cute even more so as dinky! Hope everything is ok with the kidneys etc... x


----------



## Hann12

Somerset - really gorgeous photo! Hope everything ends up okay :hugs: 

Bobbles - def worth calling the hospital about the scan, they are meant to give you around 2 weeks notice but some (like mine) are rubbish and give you a week. Less time to wait though I guess once you have the date.


----------



## Laubull

What lovely scans everyone is getting, yeaaaa, it's so exciting!

For those who are yet to receive their scan letters, I would chase. I am 10 weeks tomorrow but further along according to my LMP so would have expected my scan date by now. Anyway after waiting and waiting and no letter arrived I thought I would chase the hospital....after almost an hour (an HOUR!!) on hold I spoke to them, they have not received my referral! I have chased by my surgery to fax it today, I should hopefully get a date next week. So the long and short is, call and check, hospitals and GP surgerys so seem rather rubbish 

Hope everyone is feeling ok.

x


----------



## TTCBean

Anyone else suffering horrible migraines? I've been having them about a week now. I haven't taken any medicine in fear of harming my baby. Do you girls have any natural remedies??


----------



## pinktiara

Ugh yes I always had headaches before but now its just brutal I take tylenol its safe


----------



## Sass827

Yay! I love scans! I love scans! I think it's my new obsession. 
Foxy - I think it looks like a boy. Babee and somerset - I'm thinking girls. 
Hann - so happy DH can make it after you had to wait so long! 
So sorry for all the headaches. Sounds super sucky. Bleh! I'd call the doc too.


----------



## pinktiara

its mainly tension headaches common in first trimester migraines are common too I keep telling myself it will all be worth it in the end lol


----------



## julesjules100

Hi all

I went in to get some bloods done today to look further into the average result I got on trisomy 13 and 18. As it was done by a different clinic they insisted on doing another nuchal scan and bloods (had the last one at 11.5 weeks) and today I'm at 13 weeks. First nuchal, my scan and bloods came in at a risk of 1: 380. Today it came in at 1:2,919 for scan and bloods. Eh??!? Totally bizarre and actually rather disconcerting that there can be such discrepant results. Consultant is going to look into it. 

Anyway, got to see the baby again today. Not massively different from 13 weeks to 11.5 weeks but was sucking his thumb today which was cute! Sonographer has said that its a bit of a big 'un and if it wasn't an IVF baby she would have moved me closer to 14 weeks! I'm growing a giant.

I have a few 3/4D scan pics that I'd like to share but I'm about to throw this Mac out the window as it's impossible to resize/alter the size of the photos (come back PC all if forgiven!)! This sonographer also predicted a boy (75% confident).

Congrats to all with cute scan pics!

J x


----------



## kezziek

Jules that is so bizarre but good that your risk is lowered and lovely that you got to see baby again  xx


----------



## Lady H

Hann12 said:


> Congratulations babee!! Def looks like a girlie skull! Amazing pic!
> 
> Well FINALLY got my scan date through - 2nd nov so only 8 days away which is great however.... My DH can't make it!! He's seeing what he can do to move meetings but I'm not very hopeful. Means I'll have to move it to the following week and not sure how amenable they will be to that as its taken so long just to get an appointment in the first place!

Same date scan as me :happydance: 

Lovey scan pics Ladies, fx all is good with mine next week so I can post too


----------



## Hann12

Yay lady h - we are scan buddies! Not long now! 

Jules - that's good that the risk has gone down, weird by how much but all good! Congratulations on a boy too!


----------



## jtink28

i go in tomorrow morning for a repeat nuchal (baby would NOT cooperate at all!! :) ) and i'll be 12+4. i'm totally going to ask the girl if she is leaning toward boy or girl. i have a feeling it's a boy!

eek, why do i get so excited for every ultrasound, even though i saw my little plum last week?? :)


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Yay lady h - we are scan buddies! Not long now!
> 
> Jules - that's good that the risk has gone down, weird by how much but all good! Congratulations on a boy too!

Hmmm, not sure it has gone down, more a case of one is wrong and one is right. Worrying to think that if I hadn't have had a second test I may have opted for amnio and makes you wonder how often there are errors....

x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thats weird to get different risk factors etc...

I asked today about the whole NT scan etc, as i was worried my 2.4 was high and she said were working with such a small area, as much as a tiny mm out, then the results can differ alot!!! She took about 5 different measurements of the fluid on the back of the neck and each time it came out differently!

will you be getting another one done?


----------



## Hann12

Babee I'm sure my DD's was around 2.2 but I also remember them struggling to get a good reading too. Its tiny tiny amounts so must be hard to get it accurate.


----------



## julesjules100

I think at my first one they said that they want it under 3.5mm no? If so, that's comfortable headroom so don't be too worried. 

To be honest I'm not sure yet; the prudent answer must be yes given one is poor and one is good so one has to be wrong - the numbers shouldn't fluctuate that much. I was actually at the second clinic today as I wanted to get free foetal DNA bloods taken to be sent to the US. They said they wouldn't do it without doing another nuchal, hence how I ended up having the second nuchal. The foetal DNA blood test has a positive ID rate on all the trisomies of >99% and a lower false positive than the nuchal testing. I may just see how they come out over the next week or so. 

I've asked my consultant to give me a call tomorrow to discuss how that has come about and if he doesn't have a reasonable explanation I may just suck it up and have a third nuchal and see who is closer! Nuts. 

x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

She said to me anything over 3 i would consider abnormal, but then she said there is also the factors in your blood, ethnicity, age, weight, medical history etc... so i feel confident everything will be fine!... im young, fit and healthy ive got a good BMI, i dont smoke and also there is no medical history of abnormalities....

When there use to do the old testing at 16 weeks i got high risk for spina bifeda!, it was such a anxious wait till i got my scan at 18 weeks and i got told that everything was perfect!!! So i really did think about this NT scan, but thought irregardless of the results i would rather know! :)


----------



## maybesoon

That is part of why I chose not to do the NT scan... My bff had hers come back as positive for downs syndrom & she cried & cried for weeks. Then at 20 weeks when she went in for her gender test & her first trip to see her "high risk" doctor she found out her little girl was perfectly normal.... It just caused so much worry & upset for nothing. So I decided rather than to add any more stress to my life right now I'll just wait til 20 weeks & I can see for myself that everything is ok.


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> She said to me anything over 3 i would consider abnormal, but then she said there is also the factors in your blood, ethnicity, age, weight, medical history etc... so i feel confident everything will be fine!... im young, fit and healthy ive got a good BMI, i dont smoke and also there is no medical history of abnormalities....
> 
> When there use to do the old testing at 16 weeks i got high risk for spina bifeda!, it was such a anxious wait till i got my scan at 18 weeks and i got told that everything was perfect!!! So i really did think about this NT scan, but thought irregardless of the results i would rather know! :)

Best go off her one then as it's more prudent (easy streets if you go off this one though! https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/scans/nuchalscan/) x


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> That is part of why I chose not to do the NT scan... My bff had hers come back as positive for downs syndrom & she cried & cried for weeks. Then at 20 weeks when she went in for her gender test & her first trip to see her "high risk" doctor she found out her little girl was perfectly normal.... It just caused so much worry & upset for nothing. So I decided rather than to add any more stress to my life right now I'll just wait til 20 weeks & I can see for myself that everything is ok.

Chick, the 20 week scan (unless it's different in the US) is an anomaly scan - Down's syndrome won't necessarily be picked up indeed there may be nothing to indicate it until delivery. When your friend got her result from her nuchal, it can only give a probability of Down's - if she was really upset she may have had, say, a 1 in 150 chance. It is a screen and not diagnostic and therefore can't 100% say whether a baby has Down's or not. At her 20 week scan they still can't say if a baby has Down's: the only way one can get a 100% answer is via amniocentesis. They may have reduced her risk at 20 weeks but she will still have had a risk factor (as we all do) up until delivery. 

If you are concerned about Down's, your 20 week scan won't confirm that either way. Perhaps may be worth discussing with your doctor before the window of opportunity closes for the nuchal (although as you're in the US you can get the free fetal DNA test there all the way through pregnancy to give you similar probabilities although again, the only thing that will give a 100% answer if the result is a high risk factor is the amnio). 

J xx


----------



## maybesoon

jules.... Actually the doctor that she went to is the same as the one I'm going to at 20 weeks (he's a high risk doc) and he is fantastic at what he does. It's his sole job to watch the baby from 20 weeks on. I will be going to him every 3 weeks until 29 weeks then every 2 weeks til 34 weeks then weekly from then on. That test came back with a false positive on both her youngest girls & my doc even told me it has a pretty high rate of false positives. I could have chosen to do a different blood test (due to my age & risk factors you have to qualify for in the US) it would have cost me $250.00 but I wouldn't get the results back for about 3 weeks & it carries a 99% accuracy rate. But I figure for $250.00 finding out the results 5 weeks sooner wasn't worth it. Not to mention it doesn't matter to me if my baby has downs or not.


----------



## jtink28

maybesoon, i think what jules was trying to say is that the nuchal screening is NOT a test. it's just that - a screening. a screening can't come back positive or negative - it will give you a %. for example, from the screening, you'll have a 1:300 or 1:3000 chance of the child having down syndrome. because it's a screening, and NOT a test, of course there will be false numbers, because it's an estimate, not a solid, medical and concrete fact. if your doctor told you the nuchal was a test, he didn't use the correct wording. 

all the tests and screenings and things in early pregnancy is confusing, i think!! i'm only well-versed in medical speak because i have a chronic disease, and i spend lots and lots of time in the hospital :)


----------



## jtink28

also, the nuchal screening is an ultrasound and a blood screening. i think it can be so confusing to hear that you're getting blood taken, but that it's not a test. i get a complete CBC (complete blood count) every other week, so i'm used to hearing facts and counts and concrete false or positive results. so i was confused at first about the blood screening - it's just that. a screening.

the only "test" that will say whether or not your child has down syndrome, for a fact, is the amnio or the new MaterniT21 blood test.

so confusing, i know right?? :)


----------



## julesjules100

Yes, that is indeed all I was saying. Maybesoon, didn't mean to offend at all. Doctors are unable to give us a definitive answer on Down's from a scan at any stage in pregnancy. The only thing we can do is a nuchal plus bloods to give us a probability/percentage chance of it occurring. If that probability/pwrcentage is high, the only thing that gives a definitive answer is amnio. 

Again, sorry if I caused offence as clearly that is not my intention at all x


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I went in to get some bloods done today to look further into the average result I got on trisomy 13 and 18. As it was done by a different clinic they insisted on doing another nuchal scan and bloods (had the last one at 11.5 weeks) and today I'm at 13 weeks. First nuchal, my scan and bloods came in at a risk of 1: 380. Today it came in at 1:2,919 for scan and bloods. Eh??!? Totally bizarre and actually rather disconcerting that there can be such discrepant results. Consultant is going to look into it.
> 
> Anyway, got to see the baby again today. Not massively different from 13 weeks to 11.5 weeks but was sucking his thumb today which was cute! Sonographer has said that its a bit of a big 'un and if it wasn't an IVF baby she would have moved me closer to 14 weeks! I'm growing a giant.
> 
> I have a few 3/4D scan pics that I'd like to share but I'm about to throw this Mac out the window as it's impossible to resize/alter the size of the photos (come back PC all if forgiven!)! This sonographer also predicted a boy (75% confident).
> 
> Congrats to all with cute scan pics!
> 
> J x

What the...talk about widely different!! Definitely good that the doc is looking into it. YAY for piccies...cant wait to see! x


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> Yes, that is indeed all I was saying. Maybesoon, didn't mean to offend at all. Doctors are unable to give us a definitive answer on Down's from a scan at any stage in pregnancy. The only thing we can do is a nuchal plus bloods to give us a probability/percentage chance of it occurring. If that probability/pwrcentage is high, the only thing that gives a definitive answer is amnio.
> 
> Again, sorry if I caused offence as clearly that is not my intention at all x

I didnt read your post as offensive..only as informative :) Plus I think its good that these types of discussions come up. We are all at that point atm where we are having these screenings, and to be perfectly frank...some doctors and midwives can be VERY misleading with their wordings on this stuff!

So I thank you and Jtink for proving all this extra information!

x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Apart from a Amnio... all other Screenings are pretty lame in that there is never a Yes or No answer.... its either high or low risk..

The midwife i was chatting too when i was getting my blood took, i said to her is the quad test which is done 16 weeks, has that been scrapped now?, as i got that with my boys, this NT screening wasnt around then... and she said this hospital started doing this screening coming upto 3 years, so i missed that... she said its always been available as other hospitals were doing it, but if you wanted it done then it would of cost you £400.00!!!! I was like WTF... needless to say i wouldnt of paid for that.

We decided to go with the screening, because of everything we have been through, we certainly didnt want anymore shocks! if there is something that we need to know then we would rather know and so we can prepare the best we can, should that occur.

im feeling confident everything is fine :)


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> also, the nuchal screening is an ultrasound and a blood screening. i think it can be so confusing to hear that you're getting blood taken, but that it's not a test. i get a complete CBC (complete blood count) every other week, so i'm used to hearing facts and counts and concrete false or positive results. so i was confused at first about the blood screening - it's just that. a screening.
> 
> the only "test" that will say whether or not your child has down syndrome, for a fact, is the amnio or the new MaterniT21 blood test.
> 
> so confusing, i know right?? :)

Oo, what source do you have on the MaterniT21? I've been chatting to someone about that recently as I'd also heard that was diagnostic and not just a screen but my consultant said that its 99% only. He couldn't give me the study that reports that though so I'm suspicious. At the lab I was at today, they do one called Harmony (sent to a lab in San Diego). I have the study paper on that one so if of interest I can send that over in the morning. Would be incredible if the Mat21 is indeed 100% diagnostic as will remove the need for amnio completely! X


----------



## pinktiara

https://bcprenatalscreening.ca/

this is how our screening works here in bc canada its definitely stepped up in the last few years since I had my son. It's really neat to read about how its so different all over the place.


----------



## jtink28

you know, i have a friend who has a little girl with down syndrome, and she's the one who knows all about the MaterniT21 test. i might have misunderstood her - i thought it was a for sure test, not 99%.
99% is close to 100%, but there's still that 1% room for error. it would be lovely if it was 100%. i probably misunderstood my friend - she's the DS expert :)
i wouldn't do an amnio because of the risk (i'm high risk because of my stupid crohn's disease, so all invasive tests pose a little extra risk to me), but my doc didn't want me to do it because i'm Rh negative, and we just didn't want to deal with that! :)


----------



## maybesoon

I wasn't offended at all. I agree these types of discussions are really good and they have helped me to no end since this is my first. 

I trust my doctor to no end & I trust that her opinion to not do the scan or blood testing is in my best interest with my situation. But I believe its a decision every woman needs to make for herself & her baby. I just think the added stress of what (we around here) call a "false positive" would have just caused extra stress which is not needed right now. I really don't feel finding out a few weeks early is going to change anything.


----------



## Hann12

I'd never heard of it but did a quick google and it seems to be 99% correct


----------



## maybesoon

jules the MaterniT21 is the blood test my doctor says is 99% but it was going to cost me $250.00 and only certain people qualify here in the states. I would only get the results of it back 5 weeks before seeing my specialist so I honestly felt the $250.00 could be used better elsewhere. But like I said.... That's a decision each of us has to make for our own.


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> jules the MaterniT21 is the blood test my doctor says is 99% but it was going to cost me $250.00 and only certain people qualify here in the states. I would only get the results of it back 5 weeks before seeing my specialist so I honestly felt the $250.00 could be used better elsewhere. But like I said.... That's a decision each of us has to make for our own.

Yes, I had been told it was the same as Harmony and is therefore also only a screen and not diagnostic. Would still like to find the study on it though. So is the intention that your doctor is going to give you a conclusive answer on Down's in a few weeks?

Absolutely agree that people need to make informed choices about about which tests to have to ensure the well being of baby and of course that is personal choice x


----------



## Sass827

Found it for you Jules. It's 99.9 in some areas and only 99.1 in others. Have a look here:
https://www.sequenomcmm.com/Home/Health-Care-Professionals/Trisomy-21/Performance-Data


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning Ladiessssssss :D Hopws everyone doing???

Wow today i feel like i have a spring in my step! finally starting to feel abit more human like and even had the energy and self boost to straighten my hair for the school run!!


----------



## poppy13

Yay for more energy babee!
I'm seeing my gp later about these headaches...3 weeks is enough now :-(


----------



## lpjkp

Woo hoo babee! Glad to hear it! I'm beginning I feel the same too,I can stay up longer, I've managed to (finally) put on some makeup, think about cleaning the house(what an achievement!) AND finally start catching up on uni work...I feel like superwoman! 

EEK!!! Second trimester tomorrow! Can't believe it! Nausea has gone (yay!) so I'm just left with my daily morning dose of vomiting, but such an improvement!

Has anyone started getting a bump yet? I feel like a fraud! Now my bloat as gone down, I have nothing...nada! I (think) I'm starting to feel my uterus, but this is my first so I don't have a clue! I hate being at this awkward stage and getting so far (second tri is furthest I've reached!) and not av anything on the outside to show for it!

When can I expect to start showing with my first, assuming I'm normal size?x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm the same lpjkp.

Keep feeling my tummy but nothing yet.

That being said I've lost 10lbs and can't comfortably wear my normal jeans, just my new maternity ones, so something's expanded somewhere.

Glad you're feeling so good today Babee :) 

I'm feeling sick this morning :( Had an OK day yesterday, but Wednesday I tried to stop my sickness tablets and was SO sick Wednesday night. So I'm back on them now and will maybe try again next week.


----------



## Hann12

I think with my DD (my first) I started showing at around 20 weeks but not big. I reckon I look as big now as I did with her when I was about 17 weeks so I'm about 6 weeks bigger this time. My friend who is 6 weeks ahead of me said that she was the same but then the bump has stayed a similar size for the last 4 or so weeks so it doesn't keep increasing as rapidly, just at the start. I've only put on a pound so I'm not worried. 

Babee - great that you are feeling better! I can't wait for that! I am fed up of yucky feelings and lack of energy. I think I felt better with DD at 12+4 so not too long left now!

And 11 weeks today yay!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

morning ladies :D! scan day for me today (just over 3 hours away :wohoo:) x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I found with my first (i must of had good stomache muscles then lol) i was about 18weeks when i had a little bit of a bump showing thats also when i felt him movel...

second i was about 15-16weeks and also felt some movements (i did have abit of a belly like excess stretched skin from DS1, but about the 15-16week mark was when my belly was nice and sort of taught that you could tell it was all baby and not just extra belly lol)

This one though, i lost my belly from DS1 and DS2 there 7 and 5 years old, so belly had enough time to shrink down etc... but even though i started off nice and flat come 12weeks ive got a bump! now 13 weeks i feel huge! i even asked at my scan if im carrying more water or something and she was like nope everything looks good!... so its all baby :)


Goodluck for scan Stevensmummy :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats on 11 weeks, Hann. :)

Babee - I saw your bump photo on 1st tri - I'm so jealous!

Stevensmummy - good luck!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## julesjules100

Thanks Sass! It's the studies I'm after but can track them down through the references. Similar rates to the Harmony one. I'm sure over time when the sequencing is better it will move from a 99% accuracy rate to become diagnostic (not in our pregnancies though). Seems that the only 100% certain answer can come from CVS or amnio still. 

Still pretty incredible that they can do accuracy of 99% with it and with such a low false positive rate of 0.1%. Higher accuracy and lower than the combo scan/bloods false positive rate of c5%!

For a few of you who I know will be interested, attached is the UK study that has been done (Harmony test with bloods run in a lab in San Diego; large n also). 

J x
 



Attached Files:







Nicolaides et al AmJOG 2012.pdf
File size: 477.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## julesjules100

Stevensmummyx said:


> morning ladies :D! scan day for me today (just over 3 hours away :wohoo:) x

Good luck! x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

cupcake i feel HUGE!!! and then i get even bigger come tea time/night time! lol


----------



## sarahuk

Dear morning sickness,

Please make it stop.

Thankyou

:cry:

Anyone else almost 13wks and still suffering reallllllly bad? I LOVE being pregnant...but 6 and a half weeks of constant hurling is really getting old! xx


----------



## poppy13

We've done facebook!


----------



## maybesoon

lpjkp my bump literally happened overnight. I woke up one morning & there it was! 

jules the specialist I will be going to Dec. 11th uses 3d & 4d imaging on his high risk patients and has an extremely high success rate.

Stevensmummyx Good Luck!!!!

Sarahuk sorry you are still getting sick.... My ms finally went away around the middle of my 12th week. But like yesterday mid-day I all of a sudden started feeling sick but it only lasted a few hours then I was back to feeling great again. Hopefully you are close to getting past the yucky ms....

AFM today I'm feeling great. Got to spend some time with the oh yesterday & he was being extremely sweet.... Not holding my breath, but we have seen each other every day this week except Monday. He seems to be trying so I'm hoping it's a good sign.

Hope you ladies have a great day!!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oooh, Poppy - how did you do it?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Bubs is measuring 9-10 weeks rather than 11, I must have ovulated later so due date is being pushed to 29th of May so still a may baby, means I get another scan in 4 weeks x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awww, glad baby is all healthy - but sorry you have longer to wait!

Yay for getting another scan though! Xx


----------



## poppy13

Cupcake, I wrote "I'm going to be a mummy! Baby (our last name) is due end of April" not very imaginative but 23 'likes' & 27 comments in an hour has made me smile! 
Just want a bump now rather than the splodge I currently have!


----------



## Babies123

Im a plum today!! I still have a very tiny belly - just looked like I ate alot and have a "food belly". I cant wait to start really showing! I have my Nuchal screening on the 31st - so next week. Strangley Im very relaxed and confident our baby is healthy with no complications. Im usually a worry wart - so its strange how calm i feel.
Do they give you pics of the scan at the nuchal screening?


----------



## TTCBean

DH purchased me a Doppler and it's out for delivery!!!! I can't wait to hear babies heartbeat again... :)!!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yay TTCBean :)

Have fun using it later. Xxx


----------



## TTCBean

Took a while for me to get used to it and find the heart beat, but it was ranging from 165-171!! Loved hearing it! :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

heres my little bean :happydance: x
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Babies123 said:


> Im a plum today!! I still have a very tiny belly - just looked like I ate alot and have a "food belly". I cant wait to start really showing! I have my Nuchal screening on the 31st - so next week. Strangley Im very relaxed and confident our baby is healthy with no complications. Im usually a worry wart - so its strange how calm i feel.
> Do they give you pics of the scan at the nuchal screening?

my display pic <---- is from my 13week NT screening :) Just make sure you tell them that you want pics or otherwise there dont print them out! :)


----------



## Starry Night

I have a feeling I'm probably going to end up being a June baby. I was initially guessing to be due May 24th then it was bumped back to May 28th and now my baby was measuring even behind that. I mean, it might catch up but I won't find out until my 20 week scan.

Hooray for all the good scans and heart beats! I can't wait to hear my baby's!


----------



## Hann12

Starry do you have a Doppler so that you can see if you can find the hb? Might be able to put your mind at rest between now and the next appointment?


----------



## kezziek

Starry do you not get another scan before 20 weeks?x

I'm sooo fat :-( kinda can see a baby bump especially when I sit down but I also have put this massive spread on around my middle. Just had nice neat bumps last time so I am hoping something emerges from the fat lol. It serves me right all the chips I have been craving and eating. I didn't show properly with my first until 20 weeks but I did start to see my shape change around 16 weeks. It's very exciting to get that bump first time  I always missed my bump in a strange way after I had my babies!

Cupcake my morning sickness has improved last couple of days. I'm still pukey without the tablets but I have reduced the dose which seems ok so far, could you reduce yours gradually? I've got some 10mg pills too so I can do that; are you on 25mg promethazine?xx


----------



## pinktiara

I never lost the weight on my stomach from my first either. I ate soooo much bad food with my son it was no wonder I packed it on I was ridiculous skinny not so much now lol


----------



## jtink28

had another scan today....i am 12w4d, baby measures 12w6d. Heart rate was 158bpm.

Anyone have any guesses...boy or girl??
 



Attached Files:







adorablebaby 001.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Sass827

I'm thinking maybe a boy j?


----------



## jtink28

i think so too, sass!! eek! :)


----------



## Starry Night

Hann12 said:


> Starry do you have a Doppler so that you can see if you can find the hb? Might be able to put your mind at rest between now and the next appointment?


I really can't afford extra expenses right now. We're already eating no-name macaroni and cheese and hot dogs. It's been a rough summer. :wacko: And besides, I am afraid a doppler would scare me more than anything. DS had a habit of rolling away from the doppler...even the doctor had to chase him around before getting anything...so I think I wouldn't be able to find the hb and then I'd panic...Basically, I'm a HUGE hypochondriac and I think a doppler would hurt my sanity more than help. I was told they start using a doppler at the 12 week check up. I just have to wait.

And no more scans unless I have more bleeding and I go to the ER. However, DH and I might book a private gender scan if the 12 week appointment goes well. It costs $100 though and money is tight. But our local hospital doesn't like to tell gender and we HAVE to know.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Kezzie, the Dr gave me 10mg promethazine a while back. But I've been taking Cariban that I got in Spain (same as Dicletin that the Canadians have taken safely for 50 years) so I've been having that as it has such a good safety record. 

I was on 2 a day but down to 1 now. Only have about 9 left so I'll need to stop altogether soon. I could go back to the promethazine I guess if it is really bad without but I'd really rather not be taking anything if I can help it. 

Hope you ladies all have nice plans for the weekend. 

For the first time ever I'm impatient for it to be Monday for my scan! Lol.


----------



## poppy13

jtink28 said:


> had another scan today....i am 12w4d, baby measures 12w6d. Heart rate was 158bpm.
> 
> Anyone have any guesses...boy or girl??

I think boy.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oooh just noticed my ticker. :)

I'm a plum!!!


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> had another scan today....i am 12w4d, baby measures 12w6d. Heart rate was 158bpm.
> 
> Anyone have any guesses...boy or girl??

Maybe a boy; looks like a little nub sticking up? X


----------



## kezziek

Jtink I'm really not sure i'm 65% boy I think and 35% girl but look at that cute nose!!x

Cupcake I hear ya on rather not taking anything at all :-( tried cold turkey today but didn't work but chuffed I am reducing my dose, i see light at the end of the tunnel! XX


----------



## kezziek

Oops double post. Hope you are all having lovely weekends. I'm just going to try have a wee nap even though I should be cleaning but we have friends over tonight so I want to be able to keep my eyes open for them.

Also good news is we now get to go away next weekend and see our friends  i'm so chuffed. Mum in law had some of her plans cancelled so we are just going for the saturday night.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats kez and cupcake! Good stuff for ya both. 
So how bad am I? I scheduled a private 2d scan at 16 weeks to find out the sex. I can't wait, plus, I found a deal for $99 (about 61 pounds?). I feel like not knowing the sex is stopping me from buying everything we need and getting the nursery ready, etc. Really, I'm just impatient as hell. Anyone else?


----------



## jtink28

sass, don't feel bad!!! i scheduled a private 3D scan for $60 on the day that i'll be exactly 16 weeks...i can't wait!!!!!!!


3 weeks away!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Sass - I'm the exact same. Will have to just get practical bits for the next 4 weeks to satisfy my shopping urges.


----------



## Hann12

I don't think I'll get much this time, already have loads from my DD and she's only 15 months so all pretty new. I will get a few new outfits though. I'll have to get nursery furniture and I want to get a wrap and sling so I can do more baby wearing this time but not much more. With my DD I was itching to buy stuff though so I know how you all feel - we had bought our cameleon at 14 weeks! It's not like I'm not as excited about this one I just already have loads of stuff, plus not finding the gender out!


----------



## pinktiara

I'm dying to know too but they say 20 weeks is best time to be 100% sure and I already have a scan booked that's free so i will wait ugh 7 weeks away seems like forever. Last thing I want is its a girl and a few weeks later she has a penis hahaha. We have tons of boy stuff from my son but hoping for a girl I can wait to shop amazingly enough lol.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

well i wanted a 16 week scan, but OH cant see why i cant wait till my 20week scan when its free!!!

So ive begrudingly agreed with him :grr: ive told him if there cant tell me the gender, then i want a Private Gender scan ASAP!!! and hes agreed to that... but still :grr: lol


----------



## jtink28

ha, my husband is the one who is the most eager to find out! he thinks 4 weeks is an eternity!! :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Starry dont you get a 12 week scan??? for dating purposes etc? :(


Congrats Cupcake on being a Plum and getting to that 12week point :D eeekkkk

Jtink, awww babba is soooo cute, i cant see a nub, but going by skull i reckon boy :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

jtink28 said:


> had another scan today....i am 12w4d, baby measures 12w6d. Heart rate was 158bpm.
> 
> Anyone have any guesses...boy or girl??

Has your due date changed hunnie??? x


----------



## pinktiara

haha yeah I had one at 7 weeks should have been 12 which would have made waiting till 20 alot easier but I was spotting so had to have it early :( I really feel like im having a girl but I will probably have another boy lol saves us on clothes thats for sure


----------



## pinktiara

I just book stuff and tell my hubby so he can arrange his work schedule to be there lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Pink i got a scan at 7weeks for reassurance and i got another one for my NT scan at 13weeks :) ive also got my 20 week scan booked in :)


----------



## pinktiara

ya I only get the NT scan if something comes back on my blood work or i'm over 35 which im not only 30 so I gotta wait ugh I hate waiting for anything lol if I could tell the sex sooner I would be alllll over it


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babee_Bugs said:


> Starry dont you get a 12 week scan??? for dating purposes etc? :(
> 
> 
> Congrats Cupcake on being a Plum and getting to that 12week point :D eeekkkk
> 
> Jtink, awww babba is soooo cute, i cant see a nub, but going by skull i reckon boy :)

Babee - not everyone gets a 12 week scan. I didn't. But I also elected NOT to have the nuchal screening done, so maybe that's why. My next scan won't be until 20 weeks, and my midwife said that should be the only other scan I get. My dating was confirmed at my 9 week appt. 

Despite my due date changing from May 12 to May 7th, I still hope that I deliver on May 12th - that would mean a Mother's Day baby! How cool would that be??

On another note, has everyone else already told at the workplace? I'm a teacher, I just got a new job this year, so I was really nervous about telling my principal! I finally told Friday, and he was just overjoyed for me! I couldn't have asked for a better reaction. He told me (with my permission) he is going to announce to the staff on our morning electronic bulletin, so rumors don't start flying. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I knew some ladies in the USA only recieved 20week scans... But urghhhh thats sooo crap though aint it :/

Bella ive changed your due date to the 7th hunnie :thumbup:


if ive got anyones due date down wrong, just give me a shout :)


----------



## jtink28

Babee_Bugs said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> had another scan today....i am 12w4d, baby measures 12w6d. Heart rate was 158bpm.
> 
> Anyone have any guesses...boy or girl??
> 
> Has your due date changed hunnie??? xClick to expand...

the doctor said my due date was may 6, but said it could be may 5 based on baby's growth. so i don't know!!!! ha!
maybe we should say may 6??


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babee_Bugs said:


> I knew some ladies in the USA only recieved 20week scans... But urghhhh thats sooo crap though aint it :/
> 
> Bella ive changed your due date to the 7th hunnie :thumbup:
> 
> 
> if ive got anyones due date down wrong, just give me a shout :)

It absolutely is crap!!! Thanks for the support ;) 

I've already been looking into 3D/4D scans - there's a place near me that does it for $99, and I was thinking maybe closer to 30 weeks... maybe. If DH agrees... 

And thanks for the date change, too!


----------



## baby0

Sorry I .ve been away ladies I see a BFP has turned up already all getting excited for up coming scans well I had another scan on 22nd I was in my dates 6w/5 days but I got another app this morning for 19th November 8.55am for nutual dating scan thinking have spelt that wrong but hey so I hope to get due date cannot wait saving lots of pics just love seeing my baba hope y all have a lovely Halloween night all xx


----------



## pinktiara

I booked my 3d for feb I feel like such a peeper haha kids like stop watchin me lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

jtink28 - ive changed it to the 6th for you hunnie :) x


I found a private scan place (this was when i was looking into getting a 16week scan!) anyways for the 16week scan which is for gender diagnosis only is £75.00 but if you go say 30 weeks etc, then its like £100+ the £100 is for the basica package, but if you pay more you get like a dvd, keyrings blah blah!!!

Cant believe how much there charge!!!!


----------



## pinktiara

ya its not always so cheap I paid 200 with my first but got a deal online for this one 60 bucks woo


----------



## Starry Night

I believe that in my new province they only give you a scan for your Nuchal Test if your bloods come back as high risk. You know, mine probably will because I have another SCH and bleeds can affect the results. That's why DS tested high risk for spina bifida. So who knows? I might get another scan out of that.

Ugh. Is anyone else having problems with dizziness? I hope I don't have a blood pressure problem. I have been seeing flashing lights in front of my eyes from time to time. And I almost passed out today (like everything went black and I had to lie down right in the middle of the kitchen floor so I didn't outright faint). Doesn't the blood pressure problems come up in the second tri? It feels too early for this crap.

But I can't even call my stupid doctor about it because they never have time to see me and they won't do anything until 12 weeks. And it took 3 stupid weeks to get results from an emergency scan. Ugh. Ugh. UGH.


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry. Just feeling crabby today.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww Starry hunnie :hugs: sounds like your having a right crap time of it at the minute :hugs:

I had abit of dizziness earlier on... but i found out my iron was Low (its always low, but gets worse in pregnancy so when pregnant i get put on iron tablets) anyways i started taking 1 iron tablet for about 2 weeks and that seemed to help that... Maybes it could be that, but it could also be your blood pressure.. do you only see a doctor? do you not have a midwife that looks after you?


----------



## jtink28

so crazy how much some places charge!!!

our 3D scan is $59, and we get a DVD and CD. also, if the baby is "shy," we come back for free!
kinda neat that i can send a DVD of the ultrasound to my family - who lives 2,000 miles away from me!


----------



## Starry Night

Midwives are not common in Canada and in my province it is widely known that they are in very short supply! We don't even have a single training program here! (there is but no one enters so it isn't being offered again until 2014)There recently was an article in the paper on how the provincial government spent all sorts of money on building a birthing centre and then shutting down the maternity wards in all but two of the hospitals. But with no midwives available and no real interest, no one is going to the birthing centre and the two remaining hospitals are swamped. DH's cousin told me that they've flown girls to Toronto (a 2 1/2 hour flight away) to have their babies!!

And since I live in a rural area I just get a gp. Don't see the OBYN until 32 weeks or something like that unless there is a problem. Knowing me though, there is going to be a problem. *sighs* My body sucks at this pregnancy thing.

I could be having iron issues. I have problems when not pregnant. And I forgot to take my prenatal today. Whoops.


----------



## Starry Night

I really am being a crank today. I'm sorry.


----------



## jtink28

starry, that sucks! 
i am fortunate enough to see a high-risk OB/nurse unit every 4 weeks. i can't imagine not seeing an OB or midwife until 32 weeks. that's terrible!

i hate being cranky - why does pregnancy make us happy one second, and grumpy the next?? :( sorry you're having a bad day, hun. :hugs:


----------



## pinktiara

I know when I was about 7-8 weeks i was dizzy they say its also to do with all the extra blood etc I hated it but it seems to be gone now. what province are you in starry? I'm in bc close to Vancouver. I hate when I just have a crap day and everything makes me mad or irritated isn't pregnancy fun lol


----------



## Sass827

I'm cranky too! It's ok! 
So the us I'm getting is only 2d for $99. It's $199 for 3d or 4d and $240 to have both (one at 16 and the next later on). 
I'm so excited because I get to go the day before thanksgiving (the day I finally get to go home and see my family) so mom and I will get to go crazy on black Friday!! :) 
Just hope the sex is obvious, and not questionable.


----------



## Hann12

Starry hope you are okay, I agree with Babee that iron tablets could help. I think both low and high blood pressure can present like you describe, eat very regularly to maintain blood sugar levels which helps low blood pressure and hopefully the iron will help too. Don't worry about being cranky, we all have our days like that! Joys of pregnancy hormones!!

Love all the talk on scans etc. I think we will get a 3d one done but not totally sure. We did with DD so we probably will. They are expensive here though. 

I woke up this morning without ms! Don't know if its a fluke but feel excited that it might not be! I am measuring 4 days ahead according to my last scan which would make me almost 12 weeks so could be ms disappearing. Shouldn't get my hopes up! 
Now just sat in bed waiting for my lovely DH to bring me breakfast in bed, pancakes Mmm!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow Hann! I want pancakes!

My nausea is improving but was still really sick last night. And I retched so much that I wee'd a little bit on the bathroom floor and then that made me cry as I'd spent ages in the day cleaning the bathroom. It was just a bad night lol. 

But I slept for hours and its still only 8:30 :) gotta love the clocks changing. 
 
Please please MS go away soon!

Starry - poor you. :( I'd go mad with so few appointments. Us Brits moan about the NHS but I have to say they're being great so far with my maternity care. 

Can't believe my scan is tomorrow! Eeeeeeee.


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake I was like you with my DD, it was awful so I really feel for you. It did go though so hang in there! I have also wee'd when throwing up - so annoying!


----------



## kezziek

Yay for scan tommorow cupcake so exciting  i keep weeing when I'm sick too and sneezing and coughing are not a good experience either :-\ oh the joys! X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks ladies. 

Just had a cheese toastie - I'm always starving about an hour after my cereal. And it was LUSH. Been struggling with bread lately so I'm excited to have found something I really enjoy eating. Think the toastie machine will be staying out for a while. 

Kezzie - I forgot to say yesterday, so glad you get your night away. :) 

And I'm sorry you've both wee'd while throwing up too. But I'm a little glad it's not just me. I'm alright with sneezing and coughing etc but I think it's the crouching down by the loo is just a bad position for it.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG starry thats terrible about the cuts etc that have gone on... The government just get it totally wrong! surely that money that went into the birthing centre would of been better placed in seeking more midwifes etc etc... bloody bonkers!

I live 5 mins away from my local hospital, but there have closed the maternity suite and so now you only go there to have bloods taken or see a consultant, but you give birth in a hospital that is out of town!!! bloody bonkers!


----------



## Jinbean

Babee_Bugs said:


> I live 5 mins away from my local hospital, but there have closed the maternity suite and so now you only go there to have bloods taken or see a consultant, but you give birth in a hospital that is out of town!!! bloody bonkers!

Same thing has happened to our local hospital which is 5 mins from my house. Still get to go there for scans, bloods and everything else. But as the maternity suite was closed in March this year we now we have to pick between two hospitals further afield to actually go to to give birth! :dohh: Grrrrrr! Let's hope we make it to those other hospitals before babies are born!](*,)


----------



## sarahuk

CupcakeBaby said:


> Wow Hann! I want pancakes!
> 
> My nausea is improving but was still really sick last night. And I retched so much that I wee'd a little bit on the bathroom floor and then that made me cry as I'd spent ages in the day cleaning the bathroom. It was just a bad night lol.
> 
> But I slept for hours and its still only 8:30 :) gotta love the clocks changing.
> 
> Please please MS go away soon!
> 
> Starry - poor you. :( I'd go mad with so few appointments. Us Brits moan about the NHS but I have to say they're being great so far with my maternity care.
> 
> Can't believe my scan is tomorrow! Eeeeeeee.

Oh mine too! GL with the scan!

Ive been peeing on the bathroom floor too unfortunately with the vomiting :( Just occasionally, but it had me in tears too :cry:

The joys of pregnancy! x


----------



## Sass827

Yay for your scan cupcake! So exciting. I'm so sorry for the vomiting for all of you. I've only had a good spew once, and it was such a shock that it all came out in the bathroom sink. Bleh!
Kezz- did you get go tell your girlfriends this weekend? I was hoping to, but our results never came in. Now I'm just hoping for Monday. 
After the freezer explosion Friday, and flooding from it, our house is full of dehumidifiers, and I cannot breathe! Ugh!


----------



## poppy13

These headaches are awful. Gp has given me codeine which isnt working and makes me feel really strange. I'm sleeping loads and that doesnt work either. I hope it doesnt last. It was so bad at 5:30am i nearly got dh to take me to a&e my head has never been so painful. I just keep crying.
Sounds like we're all having a rubbish time of it at the mo. Hugs to you all. Xx


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry poppy! That sounds terrible!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awwww poppy poor you. :( I hope you can find some relief really soon. 

When is the 2nd trimester wonderfulness going to kick in for us, eh? 

I've been in bed for 2 hours with a horrible headache. The sleep has helped though. 

Will be brave and have some lunch soon. Think I want another cheese toastie! Yum!!


----------



## jtink28

ugh, i've been having terrible headaches, too. before i got pregnant, i never had headaches. oh, 2nd trimester awesomeness, when are you going to kick in for us??


----------



## Scarletvixen

Due 1st may but will be induced at 38wks x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

How did you ladies feel before your scan?

I'm sooooo scared. :( Hope I can sleep tonight.


----------



## Sass827

Terrified. Excited up to a few days before, then super scared. The day of I couldn't function. I didn't even get out of my pj's until 10 minutes before I left for the hospital. Guess it's a normal reaction?


----------



## kezziek

Sass I've still got one more week until my first scan :-(but have told most close friends and family now. Will wait to announce on facebook until after the scan. I might do a picure collage of my boys and the scan photo and say something like there was 1, then 2 and now 3 but i'm not sure. 

Not looking forward to getting up early for work tommorow :-( it's got really cold over the weekend I just want to snuggle indoors and play with my littleones. 

Any US ladies affected by the hurricane? I really hope not :-( xxxx


----------



## kezziek

Even though I've had two babies I still get terrified for the scan. I just shake with nerves it's crazy. I think it's normal to feel a mixture of fear and excitement. This time I have a long day at work to get through as my scans right at the end of the day so I just hope I am really busy and distracted so I can't watch the clock all day. The worse thing is getting there and having to wait with a full bladder, ouch! I'm going to have a drink but not be desparate for the lo as they can always make you drink more there if they can't get a good view. The hard thing is when your bladder is too full they make you go and try and empty it just a little bit....


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks ladies. 

Luckily my letter says I don't need a full bladder. 

I am awful with holding wee. I have a tiny bladder and go all the time so was so glad when I read that sentence!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Scarletvixen - Thank you hunnie ill change your Due date on the board :) x


----------



## Hann12

I'm not going with a full bladder, mine was virtually empty at 9 weeks and the image was perfect. I know if I go with a full bladder they'll be running really late and I'll be in pain! 

Good luck for the scans tomorrow!


----------



## sarahuk

Cupcake, got my scan tomorrow too at 8.30am :) Good luck!

Im worried more about the bladder business than the scan lol ...though think thats because I finally picked up the heartbeat yesterday on the doppler and it was nice and strong! I have a consultant appointment too since I am high risk and I just know ill arrive ready to burst and it will be 2 hours later for the damn scan! 

2nd trimester for me tomorrow...cant believe we are all starting to pass into new trimesters...how exciting! xx


----------



## TTCBean

I'm in the 2nd trimester today!!!! :dance:


----------



## Sunshine15

Ttcbean, congrats! How you feeling?


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations on tri 2! 

I can't wait to stop taking cyclogest!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww goodluck for scans ladies :)

i was absolutely S***ting myself to put it nicely lol when i went for my 7 week scan! i was such a nervous wreck and OH had to litterally drag me in the waiting room, as i just knew that at that point it could go all wrong again and i didnt want to hear those words again!... i sat in the waiting room constantly wiping my hands on my jeans, i felt sick! everytime someone came in the room and opened the door, i just thought should i bolt for it? OH was trying his best to calm me but i knew he was scared just as much as me... when my name got shouted i was like right its now or never and even though in my head i was like RUN RUN RUN... my legs and body were sort of just following her. I laid on the bed and i could feel my heart jumping out of my body!.. Then we seen baby on the screen and well that was that, the flood gates opened!

Since about 10weeks ive heard baby on the doppler so when i had my 13week scan, i slept very well the night before, my appointment was early in the morning.. I couldnt of been anymore relaxed!!! i still cried hahaa... but its daunting having scans x


----------



## TTCBean

Sunshine: Good, over all. :) I am getting nausea in the evening with food aversion and still tired by afternoon. Everyone keeps telling me those symptoms should be gone by now, but nope, not yet!


----------



## Starry Night

pinktiara - I'm in Manitoba. Rural Manitoba. lol

I used to live in Southern Ontario and had the best OBYN in my city and then when things got complicated I was also seen by a specialist at McMaster Children's Hospital. I was getting scans every 2 weeks and the specialist would spend 15 to 20 minutes explaining things to me and giving me a game plan just in case things started to go wrong. It was excellent care so to go to the gp route just seems so blah. But my friends here who have had normal pregnancies complain that they have to go at all. They don't see the point. lol

I am having a much better day today. Breakfast (which I skipped yesterday) and remembering my prenatals seem to make a big difference on outlook. And it's been several days without m/s so I'm hoping that is the end of that!


----------



## Sass827

That sounds super cute with the pictures Kezz. The fb announcement does feel so official. 
My parents are getting ready for the hurricane back home. But you never know if it will be a hit or a miss. They should know by tomorrow. DH and I are living hours inland, so were only expected high winds and rain but on Halloween of all days. :( 
Hann- I had to have pancakes this morning for breakfast- I blame you! 
can't wait to hear back and see pics of all of tomorrows lovely scans!
Star- if I skipped breakfast, I'd pass out too.


----------



## Lady H

Yay I made it to 12 weeks! Just got to see that bean on the scan all ok Friday and I can breathe a bit easier. 

Good luck to those of you getting scans today, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

yayyyy lady H on reaching the 12week point :D


----------



## lpjkp

Morning ladies! Hope you're all well!

Congrats on all ladies reaching new fruits and good luck to any lucky ladies having their scan today!

So,ive got a question that hopefully some moms can answer...I've noticed over the last couple of days that I think my uterus is pushing up (feels really hard) which I think is confirmed by my sudden urge to need to pee a lot! It feels a little uncomfortable though...you know that uncomfortable feeling when your bladder is full to bursting? It kind of feels like that...is that normal and should I get used to te feeling because that's how a bump will feel or is it temporary? I hate being a first time mommy sometimes,because everything is so new and alien to me!

Feel so much more relaxed having entered second trimester though,I have to say :) x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Lpjkp - I've been peeing really frequently (but not much coming out when I do) the last few days. 

I was wondering the same thing as all my books say you should get a break from the constant weeing but I've not really been going lots more up until now. 

Hoping its just a short phase at the uterus makes it journey upwards. Xx


----------



## baby0

Good luck to all getting scans today exciting it's so nice to see our babies on a tv screen so enjoy it girls and cannot wait to read update son all them growing beans have a good day all xx


----------



## lpjkp

Cupcake: That's exactly the same as me...when the midwife asked about constant peeing at 9 weeks, I felt like a fraud giving her a shocked look and saying "err, no...I've been peeing completely the same!"

It's literally only been the last maybe 4 days that I need to pee all the time, regardless of whether I've drank anything or not...I woke up last night in pain because I needed to pee so bad, but then when I actually peed, there wasn't a lot of it and the pressure went down right away!!

Here's to hoping it's a very temporary thing and our uteruses not squishing everything for very much longer!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lpjkp - the last few days ive noticed a great increase in feeling like ooooo i need a wee, i need a wee like every 5 mins!!!! then going and having to sort of force a tiny wee out! but i feel like ive got lots.

Unfortunately its normal lol and if i remember correctly it slightly gets worse the bigger baby/bump gets! Oh the joys :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well lastnight im 99% sure i felt baby moving!!!! :happydance: recently ive had alot of gas :blush: and usually feel it in my tummy low down and within a few seconds of feeling that it comes out lol...

well lastnight i felt the sort of same thing, but not as intense and no wind escaped... also usually the wind has made my tummy go hard and its felt at the front, but lastnight what i could feel, felt much deeper!

:happydance: im 99% sure it was baby moving... i felt my second son around 16 weeks and im much bigger this time (6th pregnancy, but 3rd baby, so im guessing i would feel it earlier) :happydance:


----------



## Hann12

I've got it too - I actually felt like I was getting a UTI at times because I'd go to the toilet and then 20 minutes later need to go again but hardly anything comes out. Its annoying but its normal and not a uti. I think it gets a bit better as things move up and then it gets a lot worse in tri 3. I remember feeling it badly from 35 weeks onwards, very uncomfortable. I always wake in the night massively needing to wee, so much it hurts. I reduced my water intake but I'm getting dehydration headaches so I'm upping it again! 

Lady H - congratulations on reaching 12 weeks!

Good luck for the scans today! Looking forward to seeing some cute piccies later!


----------



## Hann12

Babee_Bugs said:


> Well lastnight im 99% sure i felt baby moving!!!! :happydance: recently ive had alot of gas :blush: and usually feel it in my tummy low down and within a few seconds of feeling that it comes out lol...
> 
> well lastnight i felt the sort of same thing, but not as intense and no wind escaped... also usually the wind has made my tummy go hard and its felt at the front, but lastnight what i could feel, felt much deeper!
> 
> :happydance: im 99% sure it was baby moving... i felt my second son around 16 weeks and im much bigger this time (6th pregnancy, but 3rd baby, so im guessing i would feel it earlier) :happydance:

Yay Babee - I'm sure it was! I felt my DD at 13.5 weeks too, and I felt this one at 11, not proper kicks obviously but that initial tickley feeling that it starts with. I don't feel it every day but every now and then its there. Looking forward to feeling it properly kick now!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

yeh doesnt feel like anything major as in kicks or anything, just a very soft moving about... I was laid on the settee watching downtown abbey when it happened and i was like woahhhhhhhhhhh.. My partner Lee instantly was like WHAT WHAT... i said i feel baby moving (i said it whispering lol, why i dont know hahaha) he tried to feel bless him, but there not strong enough to feel outside Eeeekkkk i cant wait to get propper jabbed in the side and ribs etc :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies,

Back from my scan.

Measuring perfect to dates and the sonographer lady said it's all looking good.

But she did mention she couldn't see the stomach - which is now making em super stressed and upset. :( I can't win really.


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake I'm glad that it went well, did she seem concerned or are they just leaving it to the 20 week scan to recheck? The baby is still pretty small at 12/13 weeks so its hard to see things sometimes. I'm sure it will be okay


----------



## jtink28

cupcake, do you have a piccie? :)
also, WHY would the sonographer tell you she can't see the stomach, when she told you that all looks good??? she probably meant it off-hand, as in, she couldn't see it, but it's obviously there.
i'm sure if she really thought there was a problem, she would have had a doctor or another tech come in to look. 

i'm sure ALL IS FINE, love!!! stupid lady!


----------



## jtink28

ps - i meant "stupid lady" as in stupid sonographer, not you!! :)


----------



## Hann12

jtink28 said:


> cupcake, do you have a piccie? :)
> also, WHY would the sonographer tell you she can't see the stomach, when she told you that all looks good??? she probably meant it off-hand, as in, she couldn't see it, but it's obviously there.
> i'm sure if she really thought there was a problem, she would have had a doctor or another tech come in to look.
> 
> i'm sure ALL IS FINE, love!!! stupid lady!

Well said! Totally agree!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks ladies. Yeah I'm tryng to stay calm, she didn't seem concerned at all and was very happy, and I jsut had to book my 20 week.

Booking my 16 week private today, so I only have 3 and a bit weeks to wait hopefully.


----------



## jtink28

eek! so fun cupcake!
i have my 16 week gender scan in 3 weeks, and i'm hoping baby cooperates. i don't see how i can wait 3 more weeks. seems like eternity!

did you get a really good view of your little one? i love how they dance all over the screen, kicking their arms and legs :)


----------



## maybesoon

Morning ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend. Cupcake I agree she shouldn't have said anything about what she didn't see. I think they are just in a routine & sometimes say things out loud that they don't mean to.... 

I'm having these weird almost cramps in my lower abdomin when I get up from laying or sitting down. It's almost like my muscles tighten up really hard then once I'm up for a second they release. Is anyone else having that? My boobs finally have stopped hurting so much. They are still really heavy, but not hurting constantly now!!! A friend of mine found a place that will do 3d/gender scan at 16 weeks. I'm seriously thinking about doing it at 17 weeks. It's actually cheaper at the place she found than having it done at my doctors office where they won't do the gender til 20 weeks & won't do the 3d until I'm 26+ weeks.

Still no word from the oh since Thursday. Confuses the hell out of me how he can tell me on Thursday to not give up on him & he wants us & everything will be fine, he just doesn't like himself right now & needs to get some things worked out.... Then I don't hear from him at all. Makes me feel like it's over. So I'm taking the hint & moving on for my baby & me. It's the hardest thing I've ever done. This wasn't the way things were supposed to be. We made promises & vows & obviously they meant nothing to him.


----------



## Sass827

Cupcake- so happy for you! Pay no mind to the dummy doing your scan. He girls are right- if something was off (like no stomach) they would have called in someone else to look. Did you get pictures?
So jealous of you who can feel your babies. Guess it just comes with time, but it must be so reassuring. I'm still a nervous nelly! 
And I LOVE you girls doing the 16 week scan. DH made me feel like freak for not being able to wait til 20 weeks. It's just too far! Waiting for 16 is already such a stretch! 
Maybe soon- I'm so sorry oh is putting you through grief. Do your best to look out for yourself and LO. Protect yourself. Right now, it's ok for you to be a bit selfish. surround yourself w positive people who love you.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Here's my wriggler:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/47AC43CE-E07F-4BD3-8EE8-770376D9CBAF-242-0000000FA181B858.jpg


----------



## jtink28

what a cutie, cupcake!! 

i asked my sono lady about organs and stuff, and she said they're really too little at this stage to see many organs, except the heart and such. so no worries.

congrats on the adorable piccie!! :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks so much sweetie, xxx


----------



## Hann12

Gorgeous photo cupcake!


----------



## maybesoon

awww love the pic Cupcake!!!!


----------



## kezziek

Oh cupcake so cute!!! I don't know why the sonographer would say such a daft thing like that. They aren't even supposed to be looking for things like that til the anomaly scan, please don't worry. Your bubs looks perfect and like everyone else says she would have got someone in for a second opinion if she was worried xxx

Maybesoon I'm so sorry you are having to go through this right now. You need to just think about your self and baby. Maybe once he knows what he wants you can work it out but until then I think you are right to move on and protect yourself. XxxX


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sass: my OH did the exact same thing, when i mentioned i wanted the gender scan at 16weeks rather than waiting till im 20 weeks!!! he kicked off BIG STYLE, started raving how i can easily wait the extra weeks blah blah!... i mean yeah i could wait, but if i could find out at 16 weeks then why wait? Then he was like, but you will only ask again when you get to 20weeks scan because you will feel like it was too early to find out, i.e get a much clearer image to the bits!...
:grr: i hate it when hes right!

Cupcake: awww thats a Gorgeous scan piccy hunnie!!! :) i think mebies what she meant was she couldnt see babies stomache on the screen, and not that its not there etc... When i had a blighted Ovum (totally different i know) i had 3 different sonographers in the room, who all looked at the screen and then diagnosed that it maybe a Molar pregnancy. So i have no doubt that if anything was a miss, she would of called for a second or third oppinion.

Maybesoon: I think the prospect of Fatherhood just sort of freaks Men out!... When i was pregnant with DS1 my OH sort of disappeared! i didnt see him for a week (he still lived at his mothers and i lived at mine at the time) so things were strained, i was basically a single mum whilst pregnant, he came and went as he pleased, i bought everything! But then when he was born he was the most doting father you could ask for... Id say give him a wide birth, but i deffo wouldnt just sit and wait for him to come calling!.. sometimes abit of tough loving doesnt hurt anyone. Make it clear that your perfectly capable of doing this either with or without him... That will seriously get his brain ticking :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sarah, how did your scan go hunnie? x


----------



## maybesoon

That's what I'm trying to do. His dad told me to just ignore him all together when he decides to start contacting me again. I'm going to try, I just don't know if I'm strong enough or not.


----------



## kezziek

Wow even his Dad doesn't sound impressed with him! I think I would find it hard too :-( hard to push away someone you love but you're not really doing that, just giving him space to figure his head out. I think when he sees baby he will fall in love and come to his senses but you also need to be able to trust him before babys born to do the right thing by you both. Hopefully the time away and you putting your guard up will make him realise he can't mess you around for ever or he is just gonna lose you both.xxxxx


----------



## kezziek

I've been peeing for england since before my bfp but last few days I keep feeling desparate and only doing a tiny amount so I think the uterus is on the move! 

I feel like i can feel baby too just tiny little flutters here and there. I was convinced I felt my last bubba at 13 weeks too but then I didn't really feel him again until a couple weeks later. It took ages to feel my first baby though that was nearer 20 weeks. 

I must try and do a picture of my bump. Another colleague came up to me at work today and asked me outright if I was pregnant. She was so shocked when I said I was only 13 weeks she said you look about 6 months gone. Crumbs! The last lady a few weeks back said 5 months gone so I must be growing fast :-\ ive gone up to size 12 uniforms and they aren't tight on me yet so I don't know how they can see it but I think it just gets quite high by the end of the day when I'm bloated. I am going to have to embaress somebody if I get the guts and act really offended and say 'i'm not pregnant!, why would you say that?!' 'are you saying i'm fat?' (i am at the moment lol but thats not the point)haha xxxx


----------



## maybesoon

kezziek.... His parents are completely disgusted by his behavior. Thankfully they have been really supportive and keep in touch with me weekly seeing how the baby & I are doing. They are 100 times more involved with us than he is at this point. Which is really very sad since he was the one really pushing for us to have a baby (not that I didn't, I totally wanted to start our family) but for him to just change like this...... At this point his family all know when my next 2 appointments are including the gender scan but he has absolutely NO idea about either. I brought the gender appointment up on both Wednesday & Thursday when I was at the house, but he never asked when, where or anything....


----------



## BabyMay

Maybesoon. I am so sorry! I am sure being hormonal and over emotional does not help either. I sure hope he wakes up and shapes up soon for you. You really deserve the support. You didn't her pregnant alone! I am proud of how strong you have been. You know you have all of us anytime!

I have a dr apt tomorrow and am really hoping for another scan and pic of my baby! But I don't know if I will get one. She did one both 6 weeks and 10 weeks. Fingers crossed. I want to see a scan that looks so much more like a baby like so many of you!


----------



## Starry Night

maybesoon said:


> kezziek.... His parents are completely disgusted by his behavior. Thankfully they have been really supportive and keep in touch with me weekly seeing how the baby & I are doing. They are 100 times more involved with us than he is at this point. Which is really very sad since he was the one really pushing for us to have a baby (not that I didn't, I totally wanted to start our family) but for him to just change like this...... At this point his family all know when my next 2 appointments are including the gender scan but he has absolutely NO idea about either. I brought the gender appointment up on both Wednesday & Thursday when I was at the house, but he never asked when, where or anything....

:hugs: Glad you're getting support from his parents. They are your baby's grandparents so it may be nice to have them in your LO's life. It might even encourage him to step up. Hopefully, he is simply having a break down/freak out (albeit an immature one....he was there when the baby was made and even said it was what he wanted). Right now stick to those who are supporting you. Saying that, I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Hann12

:hugs: maybesoon, these ladies have already said so much but I would agree that he's just got spooked. Completely immature and unacceptable so look after yourself and hopefully he will grow up, then you can decide what you want to do. 

Good luck for any scans today! 3 days until mine! 

So tired today and thought sickness had gone but its not. Hopefully soon! Not long of this 1st tri left then can join many of you in tri 2 yay!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well i had my 1st consultant Appointment today and it didnt go as well as i hoped :(

When i had my Subbachroid Brain Anuerysm i asked my Neurologist about us having a baby in the future... would he suggest that we didnt or would everything be ok. Lee asked him what if she got Pregnant? and he replied with she would have a baby!.. so we were like right so i should be ok then?? he said Yes!

Well the consultant i seen today is who did my D&C in april on my 12week loss and she was lovely. She said ill have my C-Section at 39weeks providing that i dont go into labour earlier, if i go into labour then i will have an emergency section.

So that all sounded good... then...

In march this year i should of had a MRI/MRA Scan to check on my anuerysm because it was coiled that blood vessel is weak due to where it ruptured and it can get bigger or the coil can move and so if that happened to prevent another bleed on my brain then i would require another brain surgery to put more coil in... Well a MRI didnt happen in march as i was pregnant!! and there dont advise a MRI whilst pregnant unless absolutely crucial!... My consultant was shocked that i hadnt seen my consultant with just a follow up appointment this year! so shes sending him a letter as she wants him to see me at least once whilst im pregnant. Shes concerned by the fact that whilst pregnant you produce more blood and your vessels are under extra pressure than normal etc so shes concerned about that and also shes asking my nuerologist for assistance of a plan of action from him that will help me.

also Because i have to have a C-section anyways, because ive had 2 previously... but the only difference is this time, due to the spinal block that there place, the side effects are headaches etc etc, then i may have to be knocked out whilst there get baby out so now i need to see an anethetist who will be able to go further into detail, as its abit risky for them giving my brain condition 

Also because its a Section there give you blood thinners afterwards! so i may not be able to have those as if my blood is too thin this can cause problems, but if its too thick that can cause problems!...


My blood pressure was 164/64 so its not the best neither, so that has them concerned a little as its "not favourable"...

I need to see her again after my 20week scan, then we will talk about what everyone else has said, then go back at 28weeks when my section will be booked.


i came out the room and honestly felt like i wanted to burst out crying if my neurologist said any of these things to me, then i wouldnt of tried for 3 bloody years to have a baby!!! i would of just accepted that there would be no more and got the implant or something... i havent told lee anything, because his main priority is me and so if he found any of this out, i know for a fact he would tell me to get rid of the baby 

Im sooo upset and feel very deflated 


(Sorry its a long post... im just sooo gutted)


----------



## Sass827

Oh crap babee! I'm so sorry. But they don't want to see you again til 20 weeks? Is it that they aren't too concerned or are they just letting you coast to see what happens? 
I found this article for you about foods you can eat to help your blood pressure: 
https://www.joybauer.com/high-blood-pressure/best-foods-for-high-blood-pressure.aspx
Both my parents have ad illnesses, and from that I learned that you, or someone close to you needs to be your health advocate. You cannot rely fully on doctors and hospitals to keep track of you and give you the best care. You need to fight for it. make them give you their best.


----------



## jtink28

i agree with sass 100%. you (or someone you totally trust) need to be your own health advocate. doctors and hospitals lose track of time, information and records. i was diagnosed with my crohn's disease in 2010, but for years had been told i just had a sensitive stomach. bologna. i must have gone to 15 different doctors until i finally found one willing to admit me to the hospital and do the correct tests. i turned out to be right - i had crohn's. 
even after my diagnosis, i had terrible doctors who just wanted to throw medicine at the problem, and forgot that i was a real person, who needed to be seen and heard. they would forget my doctor's appointments, my colonoscopies would get pushed back, etc. i fought very hard for myself, and now i have a great doctor who listens to me, and fights for me. it still makes me angry to remember how i was "forgotten" so many times by doctors. and i know it's not all their fault - there are so many patients, charts, files. but that doesn't mean it's OK!! you are important! your health and baby are important, and don't you let them forget that!!

all that to say - make the midwives, doctors and neurologists give you their BEST. don't let them make you wait 6 more weeks until you hear anything or see anyone. good luck, babee.

sorry about the health care rant - it's something that really grabs me, as i have a serious chronic illness, and have been pushed aside and not told the whole story by tons of docs and nurses. agh!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hug: Babee! I hope everything works out for you. I agree 100% with the other girls - be your own advocate! You are meant to have this baby, and make sure OH knows that you are not willing to give him/her up! Fingers crossed for you, hun!


----------



## Sass827

Well said J. My mom had hep c and a liver transplant and my dad has heart disease. You must go after what you want. 
If you want to keep it from Lee for a bit, do you have a gf who can go with you to see a few specialists? Get a few different opinions?


----------



## maybesoon

Babee I agree with the other ladies.... Make sure they give you their best care....

Good Luck to anyone having scans today!!!

AFM.... I think I might be feeling the baby. Not too sure, but at night when I roll from one side to the other it seems as though I can feel the baby move with me. It's a really weird feeling & I don't know, I could just be making it up....

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## pinktiara

Maybesoon you are almost 15 weeks it's totally possible I think I felt my first around that time very exciting


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks pinktiara.... It's the weirdest thing. It's like when I roll over from my right side to my left it feels like a blob falling down to my left side close to the bed. So I've been putting a pillow there so it doesn't feel like it's falling so far. It's totally weird... I hope I didn't just call my baby a "blob"..... eeekkkk:blush:


----------



## julesjules100

So sorry to read this babee but agree with the other girls too. If you can, can you try to get a appointment with your brain surgeon to discuss options now? I know that they're not keen on doing an MRI but surely they would recommend you going down that route if there was a huge risk to you rather than just leaving it.

Agree with jtink; doctors/hospitals can be useless and you need to stay on top of them to make sure that all the appointments/checks are run.

Let's hope that it's not a significant issue and that they can come up with an adequate suggestion. J x


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> Babee I agree with the other ladies.... Make sure they give you their best care....
> 
> Good Luck to anyone having scans today!!!
> 
> AFM.... I think I might be feeling the baby. Not too sure, but at night when I roll from one side to the other it seems as though I can feel the baby move with me. It's a really weird feeling & I don't know, I could just be making it up....
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!!

Yeah! I've heard that first time mom's can feel things that early so could be! How exciting! 

Speaking of "blobs" if I lay on my back at night and left slightly over to the left, if I run my hand down the side of my belly I can feel something sticking out. Bit of my intestines?


----------



## maybesoon

hmmm jules.... I don't know... Sounds pretty interesting.... I like to think it's the baby I'm feeling!


----------



## julesjules100

Yeah me too! My lump is in a funny position on me at the mo (baby at my side?!). Who knows, I'm a week behind you so really hope I can start to feel something moving inside soon. My swelling has gone down a bit now so aside from weight gain I don't really "feel" pregnant yet and aside from seeing him on scans it's a bit abstract!


----------



## maybesoon

Exactly.... My boobs aren't hurting anymore & I have a little pooch, but really just look bloated to me. However, I'm getting headaches every single day (don't know if it's hormones or sinus crap).... But when I roll I have that feeling and then sometimes when I get up from laying down I feel a lot of pressure on my lower abdomin & have caught myself actually holding it.... I don't know... This is my first pregnancy past 7 weeks so this is all foreign to me. But one of my best friends says I'll probably feel so much more than most because I'm such a small girl to begin with & I'm pretty intune with my body. Like I can tell you when I have an ovarian cyst, which ovary it's on & where. My doctor loves that about me. She says I'm the first woman she's ever had that could do that. So I don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing. Makes me scared to death about labor & delivery!!!!


----------



## julesjules100

Hmm, mixed blessings with that one. Think of the drugs then!

It's funny (and I've never been P before) but I had though that everything would feel really snug and well supported given it's all happening behind my abs but I'm surprised how often I feel the need to "support" my stomach when I get up from laying down.


----------



## maybesoon

Exactly.... I started laughing at myself last night when I found myself holding my belly when I get up... I thought "holy crap, you are barely showing" How imbarassing!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Babee - sorry the appointment was so stressful, I think going to see your brain consultants a good plan. Hopefully everything will be fine :hugs: 

Maybesoon - I def felt my DD at 13.5 weeks so you prob are feeling it! I'm small too so think that's probably why. Exciting!!
Just wait until you actually get big - you really do hold onto your stomach as if the baby will fall out lol! A good pregnancy pillow is worth getting! 

Won't bore you all but getting fed up with DH's brother and wife. She's got a case of the green eyes monster over the pregnancy as she wants a 3rd but they can't afford it, so she's just being mean and trying to make everything about them. When I got pregnant with DD she was put out by that because she thought they should have their second before we had our first so they got pregnant the next month so there is 2.5 months difference bet my daughter and theirs. She's just a tad competitive!!


----------



## maybesoon

wow Hann.... So sorry about your dh's brother & wife.... I have a cousin that is super competitive when it comes to babies. She has 4 now & has expressed the desire to have the youngest baby baby in the family (how stupid is that)!!! She has gotten pregnant just about everytime any of my cousins or brother have gotten pregnant. The last time she had a baby she got pregnant 4 months after my brother & SIL announced they were pregnant!!! It's been a big joke in the family (her not included) for awhile now that I should post of fb I was pregnant to see how long it would take her. Well now that I am pregnant and I'm at 14.4weeks we have been expecting her to get pregnant at any time now.... She actually gave some clothes to one of my cousins about 5 years ago for her to use on her little boy then had the nerve to tell my cousin that when she was done with them she wanted them back.... Who does that??? Crazy...

Try to not let her get to you. Don't let her steal your precious time!


----------



## Hann12

Maybesoon she sounds very similar! Mine also told my mil (her husbands mum so not hers) that she wants another but BIL has said no because they can't afford it and has no room in the house but she thinks they should move to a £500,000 house - there's is worth £250,000 and she doesn't work so it's not not even on her to make it happen. She's got a boy and a girl so you'd think she would be happy. She's trying to make out like I can't cope too just because I have my parents come to stay once a month and my mil is coming to stay for 3 nights in dec. most people have their parents etc nearby but we don't so it's not like we get much help at all. She's just being mean!


----------



## Sass827

Ooh maybe! Sounds so cool! Can't wait to feel the LO. 
Hann - sorry to hear about your SIL. Mine is competitive too. You can complain to me anytime.
So I'm dying to release our announcement photo, but have to wait til Sunday for DH to tell his family. I'm bursting at the seams! Can you all help me decide which picture is better?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5423_sm.jpg
File size: 248.8 KB
Views: 15









IMG_5421_sm.jpg
File size: 265.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## maybesoon

Wow! She sounds really selfish & jealous that you might get a second more attention than her! My cousin "babymaker" as we call her, has 2 girls & 2 boys they are 18,16,8,2. She is now 38 going to be 39 in February. She has been wanting a bigger house for a couple of years now. She's constantly looking. She does have a job, part-time at the church daycare.... She makes the rest of us so angry..... Lucky for me we live over 4 hours apart so I don't have to see her very often!!!


----------



## pinktiara

Sounds like my inlaws just the sisters though the rest of them are great. My one sister in law is my hubby's brothers wife she loves being center of attention she has two sons one being the first grand child and the other she had after we had ours. She was jealous of me the whole time i was pregnant and they didn't even come around when our son was born. I can only imagine what it will be like when this one comes we probably wont see them for a year. My other sister in law is my hubby's sister and she is 21 and thinks the world revolves around her and life is so rough living at home mooching off her parents. She could barely look up from her phone to give us a nod before going right back to texting when we told her. I don't understand it at all I would be happy to have more nephews or nieces but both of them are just like well if it isn't about me I don't care. My mil and fil aren't really fond of hubby's brothers wife as she does this crap all the time and is just an awkward person to be around and holds the kids hostage from everyone. the rest of us get along great so I guess that's all that matters haha I'm 30 years old and don't have time for there childish crap.


----------



## pinktiara

Sass827 said:


> Ooh maybe! Sounds so cool! Can't wait to feel the LO.
> Hann - sorry to hear about your SIL. Mine is competitive too. You can complain to me anytime.
> So I'm dying to release our announcement photo, but have to wait til Sunday for DH to tell his family. I'm bursting at the seams! Can you all help me decide which picture is better?

I like the second pic I was totally gonna get that shirt to wear on halloween so cute!!


----------



## maybesoon

Sass.... LOVE the shirts!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks girls - so sounds like there is a few of us with insane competitive SIL's!! Good to have people who understand! 

Sass I like both photos, in a way I think number 1 is better because its more obvious and I think people can be a bit silly and not 'get it' but the second photo is lovely as you see more background which looks beautiful!


----------



## pinktiara

Is anyone else having crampiness lately I haven't had it for a while but today its like the baby is tugging at my insides haha im guessing its those round ligament pains. Its been 3 years since I had my son its like i forgot everything lol


----------



## jtink28

i've been getting those pains the last couple days, too, pinktiara. i was a little bit worried. it's tugging pains really low. i don't feel so bad knowing others are having them too!


----------



## maybesoon

yep.... I'm getting them also! lol I just text my friend who has 3 girls the youngest is only 14 weeks that I was having lots of cramping today! Glad to know that I'm not the only one....


----------



## julesjules100

Me too with the cramping. It's mostly been constant though.


----------



## pinktiara

totally tugging feeling holy last night i woke up from a dead sleep in the middle of the night as always when my gravol wore off and went to sit up and owe worst pain ever felt like i pulled a muscle brutal


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Evening Ladies... I told my mam everything straight away!!! she couldnt believe it! all she could say was "Oh No" :(..

I think with my condition i.e my brain etc ive sort of tried to forget about it! lee and my mum litterally wrapped me up in cotton wool, in the last 3 years i can count on one hand how many times ive gone to places on my own! as there always insist there come with me, everywhere i go!... I know there mean well, but i sort of put a brave face on it all, to sort of put there minds at rest!... I hate being defined by what happened! I hate seeing doctors and having to say what happened with my brain, they jaw drops and then begin to smile with excitement! its like im this freak who there have never seen before.... so thats maybes why ive avoided arranging an appointment with my nuerologist... I know it sounds daft, but if i dont talk about it or think about it, it disappears.

The next 2 months look like there gonna be busy... Im seeing midwife at 16weeks and then again at 18weeks (blood pressure), consultant is arranging an appointment with anethetist.. shes also contacting my Neurologist to make sure he sees me at some point and shes also asking him for his oppinion on how best to care for me and baby etc etc... Then 20week scan, then see consultant again to discuss plan of action. Im unsure at what happens next...

I feel like im on edge now :( and that added to the fear of miscarrying etc i feel absolutely gutted :(


----------



## maybesoon

awww Babee.... I'm so sorry you are going through this... :hugs: I am glad to hear you will be seeing the neurologist though. I'm sure they will do what is best to make sure you and LO are just fine. You are both in my thoughts and prayers. Wow! You do have a very busy couple of months coming up!!! I got exhausted just reading it.... Take care!


----------



## pinktiara

im so sorry babee just read up on everything I hope everything works out as im sure it will and hoping for the best for you and the little one


----------



## kezziek

Sass those photos are both super cute, i think the top one is the best one for the announcement and then you could post the bottom one later as it's a lovely one of the both of you.

Babee so sorry you have had a rough appointment :-( there is so much they can do these days to monitor you and keep you and baby safe. I think they just need to reassure you and come up with a plan with you. Try not to worry about the blood thinners as they can give probrably give you a tailored daily dose of warfarin instead of the bog standard injections. They will have to monitor your bloods regularly and adjust the dose to make sure your blood doesn't get too thick or thin but it's safer i believe in your situation. I'm sorry to hear you have to have a general instead of a spinal :-( that must be really disappointing too.... See what the consultant says though you never know. I believe everything happens for a reason and you have been blessed with this baby for a reason and you will be fine and get through this, it will all be so worth it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sass - LOVE the pics! Def think the first one is more "obvious" with OH pointing to the baby - I'd go with that one. 

Babee - Hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## LoveSeel

I'm graduating on to the second trimester finally! I feel like the first tri took so long.

Also, my EDD has changed. Only by one day, but I'm having April babies now. Due April 30th, but because I'm having twins I'm expected to deliver early (hopefully not too early).

Wishing you (and your babies) all a happy and healthy journey!


----------



## sarahuk

Hi girls,

Sorry I have been quiet lately...I have been super ill with the vomitting :cry:

I did have my scan though and all is well with baby. No change on my EDD (thankyou fertility friend!).

I have been diagnosed with Hyperemesis gravidarum though and have just been discharged from hospital. Not been fun. And my keytones still havent reduced and my urine output is still too low for all the fluid they pumped in me. But they agreed to let me come home. Though if my new medication regime doesnt work tomorrow I am back in.

I am now on not one, not two, but FOUR different anti-sickness medications! I am not only dehydrated but malnourished. Ive lost 13lbs in the last few weeks due to the severe sickness. I am praying hard that the worst is now over!

Hope you are all well :) x


----------



## Sass827

Congrats love!
I'm so sorry Sarah. I cannot even imagine the sickness you are feeling. I hope your new meds work!


----------



## Hann12

Sarah did they give you zofran? That's the best for HG I think, I had it with my first pregnancy too - I was lucky as it went at week 13, though I know a lot of suffers have it until week 20+, hopefully not you. I didn't have to be hospitalised but I know how you feel with the throwing up 15-20 times a day, it's truely awful so you have my sympathy. 
The good news is that I didn't get it this time - just regular ms which has been a walk in the park in comparison! I have 2 types of anti sickness tablets though but not zofran this time and I don't need it - so if you have another don't assume this will happen. My fellow HG sufferer from last time is pregnant too and also didn't get it this time! 
Hope it eases off soon for you, be careful and always go in if you are worried :hugs:


----------



## bobbles86

to all stuggling at the minute with sickness/other problems :hugs:

babee love to you hun. :hugs:

lovely scans ladies this thread is so busy I find myself getting a bit lost in it all and a bit overwhelmed so I often take a step back... but I am here and thinking of you all even if I don't always post.

So I'm a lime today... in my head this is a really big milestone as its the first fruit that actually looks a decent size... seems a big step up from prune.

kate xx


----------



## kezziek

Hi Bobbles! Have you got your scan date yet? 

Sarah so sorry you have hyperemesis. It is a complete nightmare I remember it well. I'm glad they let you home it's worse being in hospital when you feel like that at least at home you get your own bed and can eat when you need to or fancy it. I think I just survived through those first weeks by sleeping as much as I possibly could to make the days pass. It did get better for me by 16-17 weeks so I'm hoping it will for you too and subsequent pregnancies have been so much better if that gives you any hope. Hang in there xxxx


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks ladies so very much. You have given me hope that I should not let it put me off! Not that it would..I still want more despite this rather horrible stage!

Suprisingly Ive managed to keep a bit of food down, but I am seriously struggling with liquids. Water just isnt working for me :( Time to find an alternative! xxx


----------



## Hann12

Sarah my GP always says to drink lucozade - not the fizzy stuff - but its doesn't help everyone. Might be worth a try (though expensive!).

So over night I've decided that I really want a boy! I thought I wanted another girl but now I think I want a boy. Its kind of surprised me because I love the thought of another girl and I love girls names but suddenly I keep thinking about having a boy!


----------



## Sass827

Well Sarah, maybe you can get your fluids from fruits and veggies or soup? I spend lots of time talking about foods, and some things the girls say on here say lemonade, fizzles, lollipops, warm or hot water with lemon and honey. My obsession is chocolate milk or hot chocolate. Or hot ginger tea. Maybe you xan just try to keep switching it up? 
Hann- do you find yourself to be more hungry with this pregnancy than the last? Like, frequently hungry? I just read that's another sign of a boy. 
Bobbles- congrats on the lime! 
Kezz- meant to share this a few days ago- 2 years ago, I put on 10-20 pounds. Previously I was really skinny, but wedding planning made me freak and I packed on the pounds. Right after getting married, 3 different strangers came up and asked if I was pregnant. It broke my heart! I finally starting saying "baby?! Maybe a food baby!" I would still cry later, but at least I think I made them a bit uncomfortable. :haha:


----------



## kezziek

Sarah I always found flat fizzy drinks good like appletiser, lucozade etc too. I can't drink water very well either it tastes horrible although when it's ice cold it's not so bad. 

Hann i think it's natural to want one of each, you never know but either way i'm sure in the end you will be chuffed it's a win win situation if you have another girl you get to use the nice clothes and give your girl a sister but if you have a boy you get the different gender experience.

My hubby can't wait to find out. He quite wants another boy but will be chuffed for me if we get to have a girl. I'm just scared to know it's another boy even though I know it is. I'm thinking of staying team yellow so I can just enjoy him once he is in my arms rather than feeling at all disappointed whilst pregnant.I have all the clothes he needs so don't need to know for planning purposes and none of our other bits are particularly gender specific.


----------



## kezziek

Oh Sass people are so rude! I would never ask someone unless I was really sure. Even when I'm sure someone is heavily pregnant I get a bit nervous to ask when is baby due....just incase. My brother in law really upset his mums friend when he was little by pointing at her tummy and announcing to everyone she was pregnant...oops she was just a rather large lady but she was mortified as I think he kept saying it  xxx


----------



## Hann12

Kezzie - do you just have the one boy or more? 

I'd be happy with a girl too, its just before today I was a bit hesistant at the thought of a boy but now I'm right there with the idea. 
Sass - yes I am eating quite a lot but more to stop the nausea, although its chocolate I want and thats what I wanted when I was pregnant with DD!


----------



## maybesoon

oh Sara.... I'm so sorry. I think the other ladies have some great ideas on some different things to try. I wish I could be of more help, but this being my first... I just really don't know anything!!! You & LO are in my thoughts & praying you start feeling better soon...

Wishing everyone a great day!


----------



## jtink28

Sass827 said:


> Well Sarah, maybe you can get your fluids from fruits and veggies or soup? I spend lots of time talking about foods, and some things the girls say on here say lemonade, fizzles, lollipops, warm or hot water with lemon and honey. My obsession is chocolate milk or hot chocolate. Or hot ginger tea. Maybe you xan just try to keep switching it up?
> Hann- do you find yourself to be more hungry with this pregnancy than the last? Like, frequently hungry? I just read that's another sign of a boy.
> Bobbles- congrats on the lime!
> Kezz- meant to share this a few days ago- 2 years ago, I put on 10-20 pounds. Previously I was really skinny, but wedding planning made me freak and I packed on the pounds. Right after getting married, 3 different strangers came up and asked if I was pregnant. It broke my heart! I finally starting saying "baby?! Maybe a food baby!" I would still cry later, but at least I think I made them a bit uncomfortable. :haha:

sass, don't feel too bad. i've always been really petite. i'm 5'4", and usually weigh about 115 or 120lbs. well, my crohn's disease got out of control last year, and i had to go on prednisone, which is a terrible steroid. i was very careful with what i ate, but i still gained almost 30 pounds. i cried almost every day, because i wasn't used to the weight, and NONE of my clothes fit anymore. then, a man at work asked me if i was pregnant, and i burst out into tears. i told him that NO, i was NOT pregnant, that i was ILL, and on MEDICINE. he apologized profusely, but i have still not forgotten it. i didn't get to lose the weight before i got pregnant, so i'm extra-worried about the baby weight!!


----------



## Sass827

Steroids suck! I'm sorry J! Do you think you might bf your baby? I heard it's the best diet of all time!


----------



## jtink28

i was on steroids for 10 months. it was AWFUL.

and YES, YES, YES! i am going to bf my baby. for all the benefits to the baby, yadda, yadda. but also, because my friend told me that bf'ing is a DREAM for losing the weight. i am so vain! :)


----------



## kezziek

Hann i've got two boys so this would be boy no.3 for me. Everyone keeps saying how much hard work that will be but I can't see it being any less hard work if I had a girl, it's still 3 children. I guess they are referring to boys having loadsa energy lol, they should meet some of my friends girls! X

Jtink i'm only 5'4" inches too so I think any weight on our middles just gos outwards :-\ i did find breastfeeding in combination with slimming world (healthy diet, not calorie counting) brilliant last time I lost the weight so fast. I plan to do the same this time once baby is a couple of months old probrably.xxx

Hann I wish I wanted chocolate! I'm normally a chocaholic but when I'm pregnant I just go plain off it. I just replace it with other naughty things though so no benefit for my weight oops xxx


----------



## maybesoon

hahahaha healthy diet.... ummmm not for me right now.... Last night I ate 2 bean burritos & cheetos (at the same time) And yes they were great together!!!! :blush:


----------



## Sass827

HAha! I'm so vain too! I heard it can burn up to 1500 calories a day, and I am stoked about it! 
Kezz- my cousin as three boys, an they are a dream. 3 is 3 no matter the sex. They love each other and help out. They keep each other busy. It's so great, she has a Fourth on the way due in January. 
Maybe- you just made me want a burrito! Stinker! Now I'm going to have to drive to the store!


----------



## Hann12

I breastfed my DD and loved it - I'm a massive BF advocate and would recommend it up anyone. It upsets me a but when people don't even try - at least express the colostrum people! It's got huge health benefits for the baby and its free! Yes it can be a bit painful and hard work but the benefits outweigh all that! I'll try not to preach about it though as I know some people don't like the whole idea. 
I was back in my normal clothes within 3 weeks after my DD though and I thank BF for that!


----------



## Hann12

Oh and Kezzie I can attest to the fact that girls can be hard work - mine is a bundle of energy, always has been and is stubborn with it! Girls are not always the easy ones - I'm still waiting for her 'easy' stage!!


----------



## sarahuk

Hann12 said:


> I breastfed my DD and loved it - I'm a massive BF advocate and would recommend it up anyone. It upsets me a but when people don't even try - at least express the colostrum people! It's got huge health benefits for the baby and its free! Yes it can be a bit painful and hard work but the benefits outweigh all that! I'll try not to preach about it though as I know some people don't like the whole idea.
> I was back in my normal clothes within 3 weeks after my DD though and I thank BF for that!

Id love to breastfeed...but my boobs are big, heavy and point totally the wrong way. I was thinking about expressing but now Im worried about whether you can use them if you dont have outward pointing boobies! x


----------



## pinktiara

I have a boy and hes a dream so well behaved slept through the night at 3 months old mind you he was formula fed so that probably helped lol he just turned 3 we had maybe a month or so where he was a little jerk and it felt like i got someone elses kid haha but hes a little angel I want a girl but am really worried i hear girls are a handful and hormones oh my haha but I am happy either way it would certainly be a change to have a challenging baby


----------



## Hann12

sarahuk said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> I breastfed my DD and loved it - I'm a massive BF advocate and would recommend it up anyone. It upsets me a but when people don't even try - at least express the colostrum people! It's got huge health benefits for the baby and its free! Yes it can be a bit painful and hard work but the benefits outweigh all that! I'll try not to preach about it though as I know some people don't like the whole idea.
> I was back in my normal clothes within 3 weeks after my DD though and I thank BF for that!
> 
> Id love to breastfeed...but my boobs are big, heavy and point totally the wrong way. I was thinking about expressing but now Im worried about whether you can use them if you dont have outward pointing boobies! xClick to expand...

Boob size or direction shouldn't make a difference, you should still be fine. Just try and see. If you struggle then you can express - never heard of someone not being able to express if you get a good breast pump. The electric ones are amazing. As I said I know it's not for everyone but if you want to then you should just try it - your body might just surprise you! That's your boobs basic function after all!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Eevening Ladies!... im all trick or treated out! its freezing and raining so im just starting to thaw out abit haha...

I will most deffo be breastfeeding!!! I initially started off with bottles for my Youngest, but he was suffering really badly with wind from the bottles, so i went to Dr Google and searched on how i can help and up came breast fed babies dont get wind etc etc... So was like right im gonna breastfeed him and i did! he latched on perfectly etc... but 2 weeks in i got mastitis! i was soooo Ill couldnt believe how ill i actually felt, so anyways, because i already had the bottles and formula in the house i reverted back to those, it was too easy to just give in!...

But it was fab! no washing up, no having to mark up how much formula you need to water!, no heating up, no thinking hmmm how many bottles do i need to take with me, when you go out for the day!... no thinking hmmm is that bottle gone off now??? The bit that got me the most was having to come down stairs in teh freezing cold with a crying baby to then warm up a bottle at like 4am in the morning whilst your'e half awake!!!

So i shall be breastfeeding from the word Go! and will give it my best shot! im not arrogant enough to stick with it if baby isnt gaining weight etc... :)


----------



## TTCBean

GIRLS... I ate a spoiled chicken sausage!!! I thought it smelled a bit odd but I thought it was because it was chicken (and I think because I was starving I didn't think much beyond that). DH smelled the other sausages when he walked into the kitchen and nearly threw up all over the place. I am so scared!!!!! :( :( :( I can't stop crying and freaking out, I a am so scared I acted like a complete oblivious idiot and hurt my baby!!


----------



## jtink28

ttcbean, don't freak out. i have (and many people i know) have accidentally eaten spoiled or out-dated food/drink. if you haven't started feeling ill, then chances are, your amazing immune system and digestive system have helped you out, and you are fine.

call your doctor/midwife, just to let them know. i guarantee, they'll say that everything is fine, and to just call them if you get violently ill. my doctor told me something that was a huge relief to me, when i was worried. he told me that most people think the tiny babies in our bodies are very fragile, and can disappear at any moment. actually, most women who get as far as we do in our pregnancies go on to have normal babies, even through sickness, diarrhea, vomiting, etc. the babies we carry are little fighters, strong and VERY resilient. 

don't worry, hon. i promise you and your baby will be totally fine!!!


----------



## kezziek

Ttc bean please don't worry I think it is very rare for food poisoning to affect babes. You might get an upset tummy but depends how tough your guts are and how bad the sauso was. Heres hoping it was cooked so well you will be fine xxxx

I will definately be breastfeeding too. I tried and failed with my first baby due to his birth injuries he couldn't latch and after 6 weeks i went to formula but he had reflux too so there were lots of issues there. Second time he latched straight away and it was sooooo nice being able to feed anywhere, anytime and not have to worry about bottles etc. I did get mastitis three times though and had bad pain for the whole year but I was so stubborn I just grimaced through it all. This time I'm going to see every breastfeeding advisor I can to do my best to get the best latch and have an even better breastfeeding experience.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

TTCBean. I hope the sausage doesn't make you ill. But I'm sure it won't do baby any harm. Just it'll be yucky for you. :( I don't think a stomach bug can do any damage other than dehydrate you and make you feel crummy. 

Your food doesn't go inside baby or anything so I wouldn't worry there. Xxx

Ladies - I'm so hoping I can exclusively breastfeed. My aim is to do it exclusively for 6 months and then in addition to food until they're a year or maybe older. 

I'm so scared of something going wrong and me not being able to BF as I've read so much about the amazing benefits and I'm so excited to have that bond. It'll break my heart if I can't do it and I know I'll feel so guilty. :(

It's silly as I know loads of FF babies who are so healthy and wonderful. But I'm just so set on mine being boob babies.


----------



## kezziek

No trick or treaters here  i think the weather has put them off. I'm quite relieved as my hubby is working late and we get some big bullies round here from the rough estate so I'd rather not answer the door. I'm such a humbug!x


----------



## Hann12

Ttc bean - as the others have said I think you'll be fine, hopefully you won't even feel poorly. 

It's nice to hear people pro BF, so many don't want to try but not only is it the best option for the baby but the bond is amazing too. It's sad that so much is written out there such as people saying boobs too big, too small, nipples inverted, can't BF because of c section, etc it just stops people even trying because they assume they can't. I really think with good support everyone can though - I would agree that some have a tougher ride of it though. But trying and giving the colostrum is at least a good go.


----------



## Starry Night

Please add an :angel: by my name please. Even though I sort of saw it coming I hoped it wouldn't. Still in shock.


----------



## TTCBean

Girls, you always make me feel so much better, THANK YOU for being there for me! The sausage package said "fully cooked" so it wasn't raw or anything... just so rank. Now that I blew my nose a thousand times my sinuses are open and I can smell the sausage lingering in my garage garbage bin. My stomach hurts and I feel nauseous on and off... not sure if it's because I cried/worried so much or if I have food poisoning starting. Time will tell... since it was "fully cooked" does that mean that it wouldn't be salmonella I'd be getting?

Edit: I didn't heat it or anything though. It said fully cooked so I assumed it was safe to eat. :(


----------



## sarahuk

Hann12 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> I breastfed my DD and loved it - I'm a massive BF advocate and would recommend it up anyone. It upsets me a but when people don't even try - at least express the colostrum people! It's got huge health benefits for the baby and its free! Yes it can be a bit painful and hard work but the benefits outweigh all that! I'll try not to preach about it though as I know some people don't like the whole idea.
> I was back in my normal clothes within 3 weeks after my DD though and I thank BF for that!
> 
> Id love to breastfeed...but my boobs are big, heavy and point totally the wrong way. I was thinking about expressing but now Im worried about whether you can use them if you dont have outward pointing boobies! xClick to expand...
> 
> Boob size or direction shouldn't make a difference, you should still be fine. Just try and see. If you struggle then you can express - never heard of someone not being able to express if you get a good breast pump. The electric ones are amazing. As I said I know it's not for everyone but if you want to then you should just try it - your body might just surprise you! That's your boobs basic function after all!Click to expand...

So true! Think I will invest in a breast pump then :) I know OH really is looking forward to being able to feed the baby too, so this is win situation for all 3 of us! x


----------



## sarahuk

Starry Night said:


> Please add an :angel: by my name please. Even though I sort of saw it coming I hoped it wouldn't. Still in shock.

Oh my god hun...I am SO SO sorry to hear this :( I thought that everything was ok for you..:cry:

My thoughts and heart go out to you, I hope you and your OH find support and strength in each other xx


----------



## Hann12

Starry - I am so so sorry, there are no words but I am thinking of you :hugs: I hope you get some good support and care in the coming days and weeks :hugs: 

Sarah - get the medala swing, expensive but worth it!


----------



## julesjules100

Ttcbean, worst case it would be food poisoning for you rather than all of the listeria etc that they worry about from undercooked things. You'd just be feeling crappy rather than the baby being at risk. I ate chicken at the weekend that hadn't realised was by its sell by but it was well cooked so I was ok. Chances are you'll be fine x


----------



## julesjules100

Starry Night said:


> Please add an :angel: by my name please. Even though I sort of saw it coming I hoped it wouldn't. Still in shock.

Oh starry I'm so sorry!!! X


----------



## julesjules100

TTCBean said:


> Girls, you always make me feel so much better, THANK YOU for being there for me! The sausage package said "fully cooked" so it wasn't raw or anything... just so rank. Now that I blew my nose a thousand times my sinuses are open and I can smell the sausage lingering in my garage garbage bin. My stomach hurts and I feel nauseous on and off... not sure if it's because I cried/worried so much or if I have food poisoning starting. Time will tell... since it was "fully cooked" does that mean that it wouldn't be salmonella I'd be getting?
> 
> Edit: I didn't heat it or anything though. It said fully cooked so I assumed it was safe to eat. :(

Think you should try to avoid things like that in the future as if its cold then would expect its technically a deli meat? I'm sure it will be fine but see how you get on over the next 24 hrs but if you're worried to speak to your doctor. X

Ps I also accidentally ate a piece of Brie today, which is also supposed to be banned.


----------



## poppy13

So sorry starry. Thinking of you.

I'm having a rough time atm. Went to a&e yesterday having had 2 mild seizures, I do have epilepsy but had no seizures for 7 years so it was scary. Ambulance trip was long but hospital was really good. Theyve referred me to a neurologist and specialist nurse. They said there is no risk to baby as I dont lose conciousness so no oxygen restriction.
I've also had and still have a headache for 4 weeks now whuch paracetamol & codeine dont touch. I'm really miserable about it :-(


----------



## TTCBean

julesjules100 said:


> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> Girls, you always make me feel so much better, THANK YOU for being there for me! The sausage package said "fully cooked" so it wasn't raw or anything... just so rank. Now that I blew my nose a thousand times my sinuses are open and I can smell the sausage lingering in my garage garbage bin. My stomach hurts and I feel nauseous on and off... not sure if it's because I cried/worried so much or if I have food poisoning starting. Time will tell... since it was "fully cooked" does that mean that it wouldn't be salmonella I'd be getting?
> 
> Edit: I didn't heat it or anything though. It said fully cooked so I assumed it was safe to eat. :(
> 
> Think you should try to avoid things like that in the future as if its cold then would expect its technically a deli meat? I'm sure it will be fine but see how you get on over the next 24 hrs but if you're worried to speak to your doctor. X
> 
> Ps I also accidentally ate a piece of Brie today, which is also supposed to be banned.Click to expand...

Oh I know, I feel like an idiot. It totally makes sense that I should have heated it before consuming, treating it like a deli meat.

I realised a bit ago that I downed about 1/2 cup of deli potato salad before I ate the sausage. How much more mindless can I get? WOW. :cry:


----------



## julesjules100

TTCBean said:


> Oh I know, I feel like an idiot. It totally makes sense that I should have heated it before consuming, treating it like a deli meat.
> 
> I realised a bit ago that I downed about 1/2 cup of deli potato salad before I ate the sausage. How much more mindless can I get? WOW. :cry:

It's tricky as you have to balance it with real life too; my lunch every day comes from a big chain sandwich shop in the UK. I was avoiding ham but then had cold crayfish sandwiches. Surely that's the same? Then no salads that you haven't prepared yourself. I'm doing my best but I just don't have time to prepare meals before I rush into work in the morning. I'd still eat deli potato salad as long as they confirmed that the mayo was with pasteurised egg. At the end if the day many European countries (eg France) don't have any of these restrictions (and still eat all the cheeses we're advised not to) and I'll bet their rates of listeria/salmonella in pregnancy aren't materially different. We're told not to eat sushi too but as my consultant said, Japanese women routinely eat it through pregnancy and they're fine. He said to eat it as long as it was really high quality. 

I think we beat ourselves up in the US and UK and suspect we could probably relax a bit more about what we eat x


----------



## Sass827

I'm super excited about BF. I've read it's smart to get a lactation consultant set up before delivery. Does anyone know / have experience with that? 
TTC- don't stress yourself. I've eaten brie and deli meat multiple times. its more about the quality. 
I'm so sorry Poppy. Sounds like a nightmare. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Hann12

:hugs: poppy I hope things get better soon

Sass - you could get a lactation consultant. I never did but I might have if I had struggled. BF cafes are everywhere and are really helpful and if you do NCT you'll be given a BF chat and a contact in case you struggle. Some hospitals are really good and provide a lot if help too, mine won't let you leave until you can feed the baby. 

It's easy to eat the 'wrong' foods, as long as your pretty sensible you should be fine. I eat ham most days but not the cured stuff. I'm not overly cautious though


----------



## kezziek

Oh starry i'm so so sorry :-( xxxxxxxx


----------



## kezziek

Poppy sounds horrible :-( i'm glad they have referred you to a specialist though. Do they think the headaches are linked to the epilepsy? I know for my stepmother they are a definate warning sign.xxxx

I keep forgetting what i'm supposed to eat :-\ i was eating soft cheeses as they said pasteurised but apparently they are still out. I've had a mcdonalds Mcflurry but i'm not sure if we are supposed to have soft whipped icecream?


----------



## baby0

Starry thinking of y at ths sad time Hun lots of xxxxxx an hug to you girl xx


----------



## passion4shoes

Can you add me to the front page please? I am due may 23 xx

I still haven't figured out how to add the ticker stuff yet!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

passion4shoes - Hello Passion ill add you to the front page now hunnie :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwwww Starry im so so sorry hunnie :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well Today Royal Mail and Mr postwoman has brought me lots of gifts lol...

One of those was a Letter from the Hospital and i knew it was the Results of the NT Scan, I quickly read it... "you are at low risk for down's syndrome" and "your risk was estimated at 1 in 45793 and no furhter investigation for down's syndrome is required"

I cant ask for better than that :)


----------



## bobbles86

I'm so sorry Starry :(
thinking of you at this very sad time xx

Babee excellent results! xx


----------



## bobbles86

For those that asked earlier, I haven't heard anything about my scan or midwife app yet, I have my notes so am expecting a phonecall or letter anytime really. I expect I'll probably have my scan as late as they can leave me so 14+1 haha 

kate x


----------



## jtink28

Sass827 said:


> I'm super excited about BF. I've read it's smart to get a lactation consultant set up before delivery. Does anyone know / have experience with that?
> TTC- don't stress yourself. I've eaten brie and deli meat multiple times. its more about the quality.
> I'm so sorry Poppy. Sounds like a nightmare. I hope you feel better soon!

sass, i can't really afford to "hire" a lactation consultant, but i know in the US, while you're in the hospital, multiple lactation consultants will come and help you out after the birth!


----------



## Sass827

Oh sweet! Thanks J! I didn't know they had them at the hospital. Hopefully, it goes well there and I dint need more help. 
Kezz- I think your totally safe with mcd ice cream. It has to be pasteurized, right? 

Afm, going for a check up and my first appt at a research study I'm participating in. It's called the new mom to be study and they're doing it all over the us. It's 3 transvaginal ultrasounds that measure your cervix to see if this should be an exam everyone should be having all pregnancy long. My stupid mom just bullied me into thinking it's dangerous for LO and now I'm a smidge scared. Ugh! Just doing this to help prevent miscarriages in women in general. Sometimes I hate my mom!


----------



## Hopeful H

Hi ladies. At my 12 week scan they dated me forward so my due date is April 27th not May 2nd. Do I have to leave :-( :-(

We've booked a private scan at 17+2 weeks so hopefully they can tell us whether its a boy or a girl. Anybody want to hazard a guess?! I can't see a nub!!
 



Attached Files:







BabyBel Nel.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jtink28

Sass827 said:


> Oh sweet! Thanks J! I didn't know they had them at the hospital. Hopefully, it goes well there and I dint need more help.
> Kezz- I think your totally safe with mcd ice cream. It has to be pasteurized, right?
> 
> Afm, going for a check up and my first appt at a research study I'm participating in. It's called the new mom to be study and they're doing it all over the us. It's 3 transvaginal ultrasounds that measure your cervix to see if this should be an exam everyone should be having all pregnancy long. My stupid mom just bullied me into thinking it's dangerous for LO and now I'm a smidge scared. Ugh! Just doing this to help prevent miscarriages in women in general. Sometimes I hate my mom!

sass, they tried to recruit me in the NuMom2Be study, too! (i'm in Chicago at Northwestern Memorial Hospital) i couldn't do it because i can't take more time off work than absolutely needed (i already have to take extra time off for my crohn's). 
i think you get a free 3D scan, right?


----------



## Sass827

I do! They pay for my parking, give me a little bit of money and a free 3d, but I'm just doing it to help prevent miscarriages. Like pro, I feel so bad for everyone who's lost a LO and just want to help. I'd do it without the money and scan too. 
Hopeful, great scan pic! Is your baby waving, or just touching it's face? If it's waving, I'm saying boy. If it's touching it's face, I'm saying girl. Love how scientific my theory is?!


----------



## jtink28

i was thinking girl, hopeful, but only because i immediately thought girl! no scientific theories here :)

i can't believe how big all of our babies are getting. remember when we were all joining this thread, and our babies were poppyseed sized? now they're mini-people!!!! :)


----------



## Sass827

It's so crazy. Still pretty surreal. I just hate that I'm in that in between phase where I don't look pregnant, just chunky and dumpy. My clothes don't fit, but I can really wear maternity clothes either. I'll be happy when the cats out of the bag and it makes more sense. Anyone else like this?


----------



## baby0

Hopeful H said:


> Hi ladies. At my 12 week scan they dated me forward so my due date is April 27th not May 2nd. Do I have to leave :-( :-(
> 
> We've booked a private scan at 17+2 weeks so hopefully they can tell us whether its a boy or a girl. Anybody want to hazard a guess?! I can't see a nub!!

Well just thought I'd throw in my guess I have 4 girls and 1 boy and when I looked at your pic I Deffo think girl for sure :happydance: but happy healthy 9 moths for either :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Sass don't be scared of the scans - I had at least 3 done in my last pregnancy to check the cervix length as I had pre cervical cancer treatment and they were worried that I might have cervix issues. It's totally safe - in fact you are getting better care!

Congratulations on your results babee!

Scan tomorrow wooooo!! Massively feeling sick today though :(


----------



## sarahuk

Good luck for the scan hun! x


----------



## kezziek

Oooh exciting Hann looking forward to seeing your pics hope you get some remission from the sickness. Xx

Sass I am definately in the in between phase. Nothing fits but maternity clothes too big. I'm just wearing bigger frumpier clothes at the moment :-( xxx

Thought sickness was going but last two days been yucky again :-( oh well maybe next week! Just feel utterly exhausted too this week like I am walking through mud all the time and everything aches :-( need to have a week just to sleep!


----------



## maybesoon

UGH.... I've been eating like a fat cow this week. Can't seem to get full & it's not healty food I'm wanting or eating either. I bet I have put on about 10lbs since I saw the doc last month. I have got to get ahold of this before I go see her on the 12th. She is gonna stroke if I keep eating like this..... eeekkk!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann :) Can't wait to see your photos. 

Sorry you still feel crummy - ask if you still have a yolk sac. I want to see if its a real cause. 

Just got our downs letter. 1:5800 which I'm happy about as for my age the average is 1:1200. 

Although my letter only mentions Downs. I though it was for all the trisomys?


----------



## sarahuk

CupcakeBaby said:


> Hann :) Can't wait to see your photos.
> 
> Sorry you still feel crummy - ask if you still have a yolk sac. I want to see if its a real cause.
> 
> Just got our downs letter. 1:5800 which I'm happy about as for my age the average is 1:1200.
> 
> Although my letter only mentions Downs. I though it was for all the trisomys?

I didnt have a yalk sac when I had my scan. I was kinda expecting to hear I did with all the problems I was having! x


----------



## Babies123

Hi ladies!! Feels like I havent been on in forever! Glad to read up on everyones progress. I was without phone and internet service for a while because of Hurricane Sandy that hit us on the east coast of the states. My families hometown is destroyed - 111 houses burned to the ground. Its been a real mess over here. Im just glad to be safe and healthy - along with my family! 

So all this has also caused me to miss my NT screening appointment and my doctors office is still closed w no electricity. Im hoping next week I will have a better chance.

Im a peach tomorrow!!


----------



## Hann12

What's that mean then, that a yolk sac makes you sick still? Not heard that before! I had one when I measured 9+4 but guess that's normal? 

Babies123 - so sorry to hear about your hometown, I'm glad that you and your family are safe though!


----------



## maybesoon

Babies123.... Sorry to hear about your hometown. Glad you & your family are all safe! Congrats on moving up to a peach!!!

Hope you get in to the doc next week!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hopeful H said:


> Hi ladies. At my 12 week scan they dated me forward so my due date is April 27th not May 2nd. Do I have to leave :-( :-(
> 
> We've booked a private scan at 17+2 weeks so hopefully they can tell us whether its a boy or a girl. Anybody want to hazard a guess?! I can't see a nub!!

Awwww lovely picture hunnie.... No you dont have to leave unless you want too of course.

I started the group up when my due date was coming out on 1st of May. But i went for my scan and im now due 30th of april... i have no intentions to go anywhere else! :haha:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann - my sonographer saw my yolk sac and right away said "that's why you still feel sick"

So wanted to see if there was any truth in it. Lol.


----------



## Lady H

Starry so sorry Hun xxx

Hann you and me tomorrow for scans then, mines 3.00, what time are you?


----------



## Hann12

Oh I see - I'll have to see then! Will let you know!


----------



## jtink28

CupcakeBaby said:


> Hann - my sonographer saw my yolk sac and right away said "that's why you still feel sick"
> 
> So wanted to see if there was any truth in it. Lol.


i don't think there's any proof that's true. my mom was violently ill for her entire pregnancies - and she had 5 babies! so who knows why we're sick? i think it's still a medical mystery... :)


----------



## Hann12

Lady H said:


> Starry so sorry Hun xxx
> 
> Hann you and me tomorrow for scans then, mines 3.00, what time are you?

Yay for scans! Hope yours goes well! Mines at 9.50am UK time - though that could mean anytime before 12 as they always run late!!


----------



## kezziek

Babies123 so sorry to hear about your hometown :-( i can't imagine what that must be like to witness :-( 

I'm really sad I can't stop crying.... Just read the news report that they found the two tiny boys who were swept out of their mothers arms in the storm floods. I just can't stop thinking about it. Got a splitting headache now from all the tears. Can hear my own baby boy giggling in the next room (he is deciding that sleep is for wimps) and I'm just so grateful right now to have them and so afraid for ever losing them. It doesn't help that the last couple of weeks I've had lots of nightmares about losing them. Last night I dreamt I helplessley watched my baby fall from a great height :-(


----------



## Jinbean

Got our downs letter today which says Low Risk!
The report attached to letter says:
Age Risk: 1:740 (i'm 31)
Down's risk at term - 1:56000
Cutoff: 1:150


----------



## pinktiara

Its so odd but maybe it was finally a good nights sleep and the fact my 3 year old slept till 9 but i feel great today I have energy I don't have crampy pains my boobs dont hurt and I have a libido for once haha sorry tmi Maybe its the 13 week cure coming up lol


----------



## poppy13

Ladies do you think I should go to a&e? I'm having mild seizures...5 this week and before that nothing for 7 years. I went tuesday and they sent me home. I feel quite anxious about it.
Xx


----------



## sarahuk

CupcakeBaby said:


> Hann - my sonographer saw my yolk sac and right away said "that's why you still feel sick"
> 
> So wanted to see if there was any truth in it. Lol.

There is :)

Morning sickness "usually" subsides when the placenta takes over the control. Until then, the yolk sac is feeding the baby and our body (not the placenta) is controlling hormone production etc, which is what makes us feel like crap. Atleast thats how I understand it! xx


----------



## sarahuk

poppy13 said:


> Ladies do you think I should go to a&e? I'm having mild seizures...5 this week and before that nothing for 7 years. I went tuesday and they sent me home. I feel quite anxious about it.
> Xx

I would hun...it could be that perhaps pregnancy hormones are having an impact and perhapsyou need medication looking at?

Id defo go if youre still having them and feel rather nervous about it x


----------



## Sass827

Congrats cupcake and jinbean! Getting good numbers is so reassuring. 

Poppy- I'd go, and if they send you away, go see a different type of specialist.


----------



## Lady H

Jinbean said:


> Got our downs letter today which says Low Risk!
> The report attached to letter says:
> Age Risk: 1:740 (i'm 31)
> Down's risk at term - 1:56000
> Cutoff: 1:150

What does cutoff mean?


----------



## bobbles86

poppy I'd go too hun if you're worried.

Babies I'm so sorry about your hometown, I hope they can sort you out with a scan soon... 

I'd not heard about 2 little boys being swept out of their mothers arms... where was this??

Well today I woke up with the worst nausea I've had... I haven't actually been sick at all during this pregnancy but the feeling of feeling sick has been overwhelming at times.. this morning was the worst... I thought it would be subsiding by now :(

kate xx


----------



## lpjkp

Sorry to hear you're feeling sick kate :( ... I know how you feel...14 weeks tomorrow and I'm still having my daily "morning toilet!" routine!x


----------



## bobbles86

thanks hun... it makes me feel bad moaning as I know others are going through much worse and like you having actual sickness.. makes me feel like a fraud but it does get really bad to the point where I wish I could just be sick!
xx


----------



## lpjkp

Oh no hun, I feel for YOU! I had the most awful all day nausea without vomiting before 7 weeks, and I'd prefer the vomiting anyday...at least vomiting provides some relief!

I really hope it begins to get better for you...I found that drinking ice cold fizzy drinks helped me, and iced jubblies (Those triangle shaped ice lollies)...It does suck, but we just have to keep thinking how amazing the result will be...I doubt any of us will remember what we went through once our little miracles are in our arms!x


----------



## bobbles86

hopefully we will all start to feel a little better soon... let the blooming stage begin :)

I did the gender test... the ring one and it swung around in circles.. oh what I'd give for a little girl... can't see it happening though we only make boys :haha:

I'll be over the moon and so grateful for whatever we are given but oh the need for pink is quite high in this house :) xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Babee can you change my due date on the front page please :flower: i dont think it will change much at the next scan ive moved to the 29th instead of the 17th x


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone - well back from my scan - took forever!! Everything is fab though, he/she is gorgeous, looked so cute, gorgeous button nose and was doing lots of kicking. The sonographer took some great shots, so here's one:




I tried so hard to see the nub but I'm rubbish at it! I thought it was potentially more girlie but then the baby looks more boy so who knows lol! My NT was 1.8mm and she said that because there was a very definite nose its more unlikely to be a downes baby but had the blood test done too, so FX! 

So all lovely and happy. Oh and they changed my DD to 9th May - Babee would you mind updating it please when you get a moment (I know you probably have loads to do so no hurry). They said that my LMP makes it 9th May, I was measuring to 13th May but apparently if its within 4 days of the LMP then they keep the LMP date, which is fine by me as I'll get my scans earlier! Also seeing the Dr in 3 weeks to see about the growth scans to check the baby doesn't get too small.

Edited - forgot to attach the photo!


----------



## poppy13

Been to gp this morning. He sent my urine off for analysis and I'm being sent for an urgent ultrasound on my upper abdomen as he can feel a swelling just below my diaphram. He'll also refer me for an urgent neurology appt about the seizures. I feel like a weight has been lifted and that someone is taking me seriously.
Can i ask you all to cross your fingers please? Just hope this swelling isnt sinister.


----------



## Sass827

Hann- I think it looks like a boy. 
Poppy- way to take your health care by the horns! Great work! I'm sure you will be all taken care of now. :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Stevens Mummy and Hann ive changed your due dates :)

Awww poppy hunnie.. im glad someone is taking you more seriously! you may just need more medication to help with the epilepsy, i have a friend who has epilepsy, quite bad and she needed to change her medication alot and also up the dose etc to get it under control...

I hope the swelling is nothing to worry about... got everything crossed for you hunnie... Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

bobbles.... I feel for you. I had all day every day sickness until I hit the 13 week mark then all of a sudden it was gone! I still get a flash of nausea here & there every now & then but it only lasts just a bit... Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## Hann12

Poppy will be thinking of you - really hope it's nothing much and that they get the seizures under control, must be scary. Big :hugs: and keep us posted when you can x


----------



## maybesoon

Hann.... Great scan!!!

Poppy.... You are in my thoughts & prayers. Glad someone is taking you seriously & gettingh things taken care of!!!! Keep us posted as you can!!!


----------



## pinktiara

great pic hann glad all is well cant wait to find out if its a boy or girl!! I go to the drs in two weeks and hear the heartbeat again I have been feeling so normal it freaks me out haha but guess im 13 weeks tomorrow so it makes sense. Than I find out girl or boy on the 18th of dec which feels like forever away still :(


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Poppy fx'd that everything is ok and I'm thinking of you hun :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

poppy13 said:


> Been to gp this morning. He sent my urine off for analysis and I'm being sent for an urgent ultrasound on my upper abdomen as he can feel a swelling just below my diaphram. He'll also refer me for an urgent neurology appt about the seizures. I feel like a weight has been lifted and that someone is taking me seriously.
> Can i ask you all to cross your fingers please? Just hope this swelling isnt sinister.

Thinking of you :hugs: Im sure its nothing to worry about though! xx


----------



## Lady H

Hope all ok Poppy, xxx

Hann how weird, my NT was 1.8 too and he moved my EDD to 9th May! Weird! It was moving so much he took ages to get the measures, so pics were hard to get clear but this was the best...:cloud9:

https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w205/zoedinah/th_53e60fe875a2db48059ab3a6d0a24e16.jpg


----------



## TTCBean

Anyone get severe cramping in their calf? It was pretty mild yesterday, but today it's a constant ache and if I move it the wrong way it hurts so much (literally takes my breath away). It's just in my left, wasn't caused by exercise or anything... I read pregnancy can cause achy calves, and to call a Dr. if it persists...


----------



## pinktiara

I totally get that but its more like a charlie horse than it goes away.


----------



## Hann12

Lady H said:


> Hope all ok Poppy, xxx
> 
> Hann how weird, my NT was 1.8 too and he moved my EDD to 9th May! Weird! It was moving so much he took ages to get the measures, so pics were hard to get clear but this was the best...:cloud9:
> 
> https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w205/zoedinah/th_53e60fe875a2db48059ab3a6d0a24e16.jpg

That's a weird coincidence! Gorgeous photo, congratulations due date buddy!!


----------



## baby0

So I found away to show 1 of my scans which is my using it as my profile picture so hope y all can see my little sticky bean that was t 6/5 days don't know why I car,nt put it in a picture like the othergirls do but hey here it is


----------



## Somersetlass

i hope all is ok with you lovelies x

i had my 2nd scan Wednesday all is good just a very stubben little baby in there just lied back waving his/her arms and legs about here smudge now at 13 weeks

https://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n159/louisesouthwell/BF756334-9994-4822-A7F4-1B8C1E6325FE-149-0000001059AC6B4C.jpg
and her my bump lol
https://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n159/louisesouthwell/D42C609F-1ABC-4D97-B1A1-C4612F422154-412-000000681B51F9FB.jpg


----------



## pinktiara

great pic somerset!! Im so happy that im not the only one with a real sized bump thats awesome!!!


----------



## kezziek

Lovely bump somerset lass! Lovely scab photos too ladies  Hann yours does look boyish xxx

I love the way you all ignore my emotional rant. Do a lot of crying these days, don't remember being so emotional last time :-( the two little boys were lost in NYC in Sandy flooding :-( can't bear to think of the grief of that poor Mum.

Ttcbean I got awful cramps really bad last time, but more towards the end of the pregnancy. Can be because you are lacking in magnesium or calcium too I think. The way I found best to relieve the pain was to put all my weight on the leg that was cramping so if I was in bed at night I would leap up and stand on one if foot lol. So lots of bananas, potatos, milk etc....if you have any redness, heat or swelling though in the leg make sure you get checked out asap xxx

Poppy glad the GP is doing something for you hun! Xxx


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you, kezziek! I'll try to stand with all my weight on it. I'm eating a banana with a glass of milk as I type this! I'll definitely try to incorporate those foods into my diet. I'm making roasted potatoes tonight! :)


----------



## lpjkp

Kezzie: I'm sorry :( I think I may have missed your emotional post? I would have replied if I had seen, 'coz I'm slowly learning what it's like to be a crazy emotional hormonal lady (I think I've described myself perfectly there!) I haven't heard the news about those two little boys, but that sounds really sad :( It's such an awful thing going on over in the USA at the minute, and I can't even begin to imagine how it must feel for those experiencing Hurricane Sandy...sadly, I don't think it's been highlighted enough in the UK, because I seem disappointingly oblivious to the misfortunes of others around the world...Hope you're ok x

Somerset: Lovely scan and, more to the point, lovely bump!! I am SO relieved that there appears to be other ladies with a lovely bump forming!! I've actually been pretty embarassed about my growing bump, purely because I'm only 14 weeks tomorrow and I always read that you don't show with your first until 18 weeks!!! 

Lovely lovely scans ladies!!! I have no idea on boy/girl guesses, but I hope they're the genders that you're hoping they are! It is CRAZY how we are all near/past double figures now! I remember joining way back around 4 weeks!! Where is the time going!

AFM: Feeling pretty great to be honest! My appetite is finally coming back (Yay!!) and my morning sickness is down to just one vomit as soon as I wake...the all day nausea is pretty much gone (Fingers crossed)...I've added my 13 week bloat bump for your interest, though I can actually properly feel my uterus now!! Soo exciting, so I know that soon it won't be bloat! Though it's there when I wake and there when I sleep, so I think it might just be a bump after all.....x
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## KrisSing

I've been MIA for a while. I have had a lot going on. Everything is great with my little sugar bean! However, my mom has been sick for about a year and a half. She was admitted to Hospice care on Wednesday Oct 24, and passed away on Sunday, October 28th. I'm relieved that she is no longer in pain and is at peace. I'm hopeful that we will meet again someday. I know that my little one will have the best guardian angel there is. Life has hit me hard this last week, but I'm very thankful for my wonderful Husband and family. I'm happy that I had the best mom in the world as an example. Just hold your loved ones close because life is too short. I feel like I got pregnant at the perfect time.....to have something to look forward to and be so happy about, while grieving as well..... It's just funny the way life works out.


----------



## pinktiara

Kezzie i must have missed it too sorry :( I didn't show for quite some time with my first but i was also super skinny I guess this is what its like to have a child at a normal weight phew you girls look just like me love it!!!


----------



## pinktiara

KrisSing said:


> I've been MIA for a while. I have had a lot going on. Everything is great with my little sugar bean! However, my mom has been sick for about a year and a half. She was admitted to Hospice care on Wednesday Oct 24, and passed away on Sunday, October 28th. I'm relieved that she is no longer in pain and is at peace. I'm hopeful that we will meet again someday. I know that my little one will have the best guardian angel there is. Life has hit me hard this last week, but I'm very thankful for my wonderful Husband and family. I'm happy that I had the best mom in the world as an example. Just hold your loved ones close because life is too short. I feel like I got pregnant at the perfect time.....to have something to look forward to and be so happy about, while grieving as well..... It's just funny the way life works out.

So sorry to hear hun I have lost a dad and a few grandparents to cancer its never easy. :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

You girls make me feel so much better. I was on the second tri section today and there was a girl freaking out that she had gained 12 pounds and she was 23 weeks. And she was upset! Then all the replies were that they had gained one or two or lost weight, and it just made me feel so bad about myself. Yes, I was pretty thin before (size 4 or 28's). Yes, this is my first. Yes, I am currently wearing size 10 around my hips. 
Somerset- great pic! Such long legs! Is that a nub? 
Kris- I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Kezz- never ignoring you hon. I just can't respond, or I'll start crying too!


----------



## Hann12

Krissing - so sorry for your loss, I'm glad you can take comfort in your new life in you :hugs: 

Sass - everyone gains at different times in different ways, don't worry at all!

Telling my best friend today about the baby, massively excited!

Hope you all have lovely weekends!


----------



## kezziek

Lpjkp you look gorgeous!!!xxxx

I wasn't offended ladies just thought it was funny you could all probrably tell I was having a good rant - even my poor husband was like 'have you calmed down now?' when he saw me the next day. I am just trying not to think about it now :-(

KrisSing you are amazing, thanks so much for sharing with us xxxxxx I'm sorry for your great loss xxxxxxxxxx

Sass I'm so fat right now, none of my clothes fit right. I've never been one of these skinny ones in pregnancy. I'm normally a size 10 uk (maybe 6 us?) but i've gone up two dress sizes despite feeling and being sick. It's not all bump either. I think thats just the way some of our bodies do it, lay down lots of fat to feed and nourish our little bubbas. Mind youit doesn't help that what does go in at the moment isn't always very healthy  :-\

Hann yay for telling your news today  we are going away to visit a good friend tonight and we get to tell three more our good news too
 xxxxxxx

I've got my first ever scan @13+6 days on Monday too!!!! So scared and excited!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Lady H - ive changed your due date hunnie :thumbup:


AFM: Today is a sort of sad one, Today was my due date with the baby i lost in april :( I suppose its just another milestone that ive come across and will shortly be passing, but its sooo hard to know that you could of potentially had a baby right now, but yet still got another 5 months to go :( Determined not to get too upset x


----------



## kezziek

Big hugs Babee that is sad :-( hope you can have a good day with your family xxxxx


----------



## Jinbean

Babee_Bugs said:


> AFM: Today is a sort of sad one, Today was my due date with the baby i lost in april :( I suppose its just another milestone that ive come across and will shortly be passing, but its sooo hard to know that you could of potentially had a baby right now, but yet still got another 5 months to go :( Determined not to get too upset x

Big hugs *Babee_Bugs*! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I know the feeling sweetie, I reached my due date with baby i lost in February back on 7th September... it was a hard day. We also had our first early scan with this little one that same day so it was a day of very mixed emotions for me.
Big hugs again! :hugs::hugs::hugs: :flower:


*KrisSing* - sorry for your loss sweetie, but good that your Mum is no longer in pain and I believe she is watching over you and your little one while you continue on this journey! You are sooooooo right, this little one of yours will have the best Guardian Angel! Big hugs sweetie! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :flower:

J xx


----------



## Sass827

Congrats on getting to tell your friend Hann. Were at a wedding right now and DH is telling everyone. Its such a nice feeling! 
Kezz- you're the best. I read in WTEWYE that your eating like a teenage boy, you might be carrying a little boy, and that's just how I'm feeling. Also, on the subject of crying, I cried the other night for hours over a nightmare that made no sense. I'm a mess. What time is your scan? I'm so excited for you! 
Babee- I'm sorry this much be such a hard day. Give that little rainbow baby a tummy rub! Only 5 more months!


----------



## TTCBean

Kezziek, *THANK YOU*! You're a life saver! Your tips for my calf pain worked!!!! I drank a lot of milk, had a banana, ate potatoes for dinner and by bed time the pain was completely gone!! Going to be having those three things a lot in my pregnancy, do not want that pain to come back!


----------



## pinktiara

13 weeks today woo Im feeling so much better lately i still think its a girl this pregnancy has been sooo different from my son and I still have to wait till december to know haha ugh


----------



## Babee_Bugs

pinktiara said:


> 13 weeks today woo Im feeling so much better lately i still think its a girl this pregnancy has been sooo different from my son and I still have to wait till december to know haha ugh

Congrats on 13 weeks pink... Im convinced this is a Girl!!!... with my sons pregnancies there were exactly the same!! I had no sickness, no nausea, no sore boobs, no headaches, no weeing loads! it wasnt till i was about 8 weeks gone with them both untill i knew i was pregnant! i had no symptoms other than no period, which i wasnt fully sure on as my periods were all over the place... I had no cravings, i ate like Man meals! hahaha drank Tea all the way through, then when i had them i totally went off it! Also sex drive was quite high! must of been the extra testerone lol


This time i knew i was pregnant like 7 days after i ovulated!... My boobs killed and still are and ive gone up 2 cup sizes already... im all front with this baby, with my boys i was Huge everywhere!... From dot on 6weeks ive felt constantly nauseated!!! I went off cheese and Garlic (which was my favourite food!!!) Ive got cravings for everything Sweet!!! Hormonal and lots of headaches... so i wonder :) ive totally gone off sex!!! poor OH


----------



## pinktiara

ya my pregnancy with my son was a breeze like i wasn't even pregnant I craved bacon like crazy which was so weird lol I was super cranky and extra hormonal with him though this time not so much and i'm all about the sweets with this one I just got my sex drive back which for me during pregnancy never happens hahah my poor hubby as well. I cannot wait to find out in december a week before Christmas best gift ever!! I seem to carry just in my stomach from the back i don't look pregnant my boobs went from an a to a c with my son and stayed that way thank god they didnt grow more this time lol.When do you find out what your having?


----------



## Hann12

See I'm totally confused by this pregnancy, my last one I had hypermesis gravadium and cystic acne, and it was a girl. This one I have been nauseous alot of the time but only sick up to 4 times a day but more often its only been 1-2 times. My skin isn't great but it's not cystic acne bad. My mum was nauseous with my sister and very sick with me but not at all with my brother, so going by that logic it should be a girl as I'm still sick and nauseous. But maybe it is a boy because I haven't been as sick. Also everyone that sees the scan thinks boy. So I really don't know!!


----------



## pinktiara

Ugh who knows I never had any MS with my son at all this one I was nauseous for weeks my face is just starting to clear up thank goodness the waiting game is the worst lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh forgot to mention with my Boys i was Glowing!! hair was lovely, skin was blemish free! with DS2 i knew it was a Boy as it was just exactly the same Pregnancy as DS1!!! If i didnt get a bump you honestly wouldnt of thought i was pregnant i just had nooo symptoms whatsoever, if anything i felt too Good and looked really well

This pregnancy urghhh my hair is sooo brittle and just YUKKKKK, my face, chest and back is covered in spots! :/ i look and feel Dreadful!!!

My Gender scan is on the 17th of December ill be 20weeks and 6days :( i did want a 16 week scan, but OH wants to wait :grr:


----------



## pinktiara

yup same here with my son haha damn girls taking all the beauty from us. So cool mine is the 18th of December I was going to do a scan in between but i can wait so im 100% on the sex can they tell at 16 weeks?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yeh 16 weeks is a pretty good time to tell, you have to get a private one... But i sooooo wanted one, but Nope he didnt want too :( But i suppose its something to look forward too :)


----------



## pinktiara

Ya we only get 2 free ones here so I would have to pay the 50 bucks to do it I might but than i dont wanna be told its a girl and turns out its a boy lol not that it would change how i feel about having a baby but still haha . I would have to find out if the 3d places here will do it before 20 weeks most of them say no gender until 20 weeks gonna send out some emails and see what I can find out.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thats why lee wants to wait also, because he thinks at 16 weeks it might only be a guess, but come 20 weeks it will be a deffo answer... i kinda agree with him slightly, but i still wanted one at 16weeks lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

The place we have booke for 16 weeks says they're 99.7% accurate at 16 weeks. 

Good enough for me. Lol.


----------



## Hann12

I'm trying to stay team yellow! I'll have to get my kicks out if hearing all your genders!


----------



## Ely27

Hi all. I feel like its kinda hard to jump into this thread since everyone has convos started and people who randomly say things tend to be ignored (its true, you know it lol). And keeping up with the thread is even harder since everyone writes all the time and by the time i check it I'd have to read like 10 pages lol. BUTTTT I was just wondering has anyone felt their baby move yet?


----------



## BabyMay

I think this is a great spot to read everyone's random stories or questions. We all have them at some point and it is nice to know that we are all going thought this together. I do not think people are ignored on here. This is suppose to be fun and added support for what we are physically and ,entally going through. It has been a very positive place for many people and I hope it continues to be that way. We are all concerned and worried about the same thing.... Our babies! This is a very fun and exciting time for all of us. That you to everyone on here I love reading and catching up on what everyone is going through. I may not add a lot but i read and update myself daily and am praying for all of us.


----------



## Hann12

Hi all! Hope everyone had a good weekend! We finally got to tell everyone about the baby, lots in person but also on fb which was nice! Really good weekend and nice it's all out in the open! 

Ely27 - I have felt small flutters on and off since 11 weeks but not every day, hoping it won't be much longer before I feel it consistently. 
Just want to add though that a lot of people don't feel anything until around week 20 so no one get worried if you haven't felt anything, it's very early, it depends on where the baby is inside you, how big you are, where the placenta is, how much water you have around the baby, and second time+ will feel it earlier normally. :)


----------



## Ely27

No i agree about that. OBVIOUSLY I'm on this site for a reason. Definitely nice to have people to go through it with, have questions answered and answer questions for others. I just meant this thread specifically. Im not saying anything BAD about it or the people in it. At all. Its just hard to jump into convos and keeep up since there are so many ladies on this thread. All I was saying. And yes i have seen people ignored (not on purpose, again its hard to see everyones comments)



BabyMay said:


> I think this is a great spot to read everyone's random stories or questions. We all have them at some point and it is nice to know that we are all going thought this together. I do not think people are ignored on here. This is suppose to be fun and added support for what we are physically and ,entally going through. It has been a very positive place for many people and I hope it continues to be that way. We are all concerned and worried about the same thing.... Our babies! This is a very fun and exciting time for all of us. That you to everyone on here I love reading and catching up on what everyone is going through. I may not add a lot but i read and update myself daily and am praying for all of us.


----------



## Ely27

Hann-- Awesome, i thought i was the only one lol. Im 11 weeks and it's my second pregnancy and I have felt flutters. I cant wait either!



Hann12 said:


> Hi all! Hope everyone had a good weekend! We finally got to tell everyone about the baby, lots in person but also on fb which was nice! Really good weekend and nice it's all out in the open!
> 
> Ely27 - I have felt small flutters on and off since 11 weeks but not every day, hoping it won't be much longer before I feel it consistently.
> Just want to add though that a lot of people don't feel anything until around week 20 so no one get worried if you haven't felt anything, it's very early, it depends on where the baby is inside you, how big you are, where the placenta is, how much water you have around the baby, and second time+ will feel it earlier normally. :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hiya Ely :D! I know what you mean I found that sometimes you post and no one replies but the ladies on this thread are lovely and we answer each other when we can :D! 

This is my second and I've not felt anything yet :( but can't wait to feel it all again x


----------



## Ely27

Yeah it happens :) Ive tried to keep up with this thread but its so hard lol. If I miss a day it seems theres 10 pages of new condo that have happened lol. Guess Im still a newbie and need to learn how to keep up lol. 

How far along are you? I feel random flutters but to me it is a tease because then I want more! And it barely happens lol. I cant wait. Especially for my OH to be able to feel the baby (it's his first).



Stevensmummyx said:


> Hiya Ely :D! I know what you mean I found that sometimes you post and no one replies but the ladies on this thread are lovely and we answer each other when we can :D!
> 
> This is my second and I've not felt anything yet :( but can't wait to feel it all again x


----------



## baby0

So maybe I should ov put that across as I felt I was,nt answered or encouraged but I just right anyway just for my own comments as this is my 6 pregnancy so I am very small in weight but 5"10 in height I'm mostly all baby an hardly water so I do get to feel flutters and bubbles going on in my pg at 12/13 weeks so I mst say you are more than likely feeling your baby getting comfy and letting you know mammy I'm here how great got my nuchel scan on 19th but I'm gonna be bout 11 weeks so very excited for that like I,ve said in previous comments I have NEVER known so early so this is new xxxxxx enjoy you comfy sunday


----------



## baby0

Ely27 said:


> Yeah it happens :) Ive tried to keep up with this thread but its so hard lol. If I miss a day it seems theres 10 pages of new condo that have happened lol. Guess Im still a newbie and need to learn how to keep up lol.
> 
> How far along are you? I feel random flutters but to me it is a tease because then I want more! And it barely happens lol. I cant wait. Especially for my OH to be able to feel the baby (it's his first).
> 
> 
> 
> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ely :D! I know what you mean I found that sometimes you post and no one replies but the ladies on this thread are lovely and we answer each other when we can :D!
> 
> This is my second and I've not felt anything yet :( but can't wait to feel it all again xClick to expand...

Yep I know exactly wot your saying I'm not at that stage yet (movements) :hugs:but your oh is gonna love :happydance: xxx:hugs:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Best way to keep up, bring a sleeping bag and move in lol! I'm slightly addicted so I don't miss much :haha: I'm 10+4 and didn't even feel flutters with my first till around the 20 week mark, can't wait to let steven feel the baby move :D! X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

CupcakeBaby said:


> The place we have booke for 16 weeks says they're 99.7% accurate at 16 weeks.
> 
> Good enough for me. Lol.

I wish Lee was convinced! :grr: When he said NO i felt like stomping my feet and poke him in the eyes hahaha... :haha: Hes such a Meany..

I suppose ill know gender before the next sales starts :/ ahhha


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww i hope i dont miss anyone out in conversations, theres just sooooooo many of us, its hard to keep on track of different convos.... its certainly not on Purpose :) x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ok so who's going for a 16week scan??? or are you waiting till the 20week Scan???

I feel like im the only one whos "Having" to wait till 20 weeks :cry:


----------



## Ely27

*baby0*-- Wow 6th! DO you have 5 children in total? Aw congrats! we are around the same time. Yes my OH is definitely going to be happy :)

*stevensmummy* -- lol! I might have to! mind you, i dont even work right now! So I should be able to keep up lol. Yeah, I didnt feel my son move until 20 weeks as well. And aww Im definitely excited for that too! Letting them feel their sibling :) He already is wondering why its taking so long for me to have a belly lol.




Stevensmummyx said:


> Hiya Ely :D! I know what you mean I found that sometimes you post and no one replies but the ladies on this thread are lovely and we answer each other when we can :D!
> 
> This is my second and I've not felt anything yet :( but can't wait to feel it all again x


----------



## Ely27

No worries! I really hope I didnt come off as complaining. I KNOW its cuz there are so many on here! lol. I wouldnt even be able to respond to everyone if i was holding real convos. Its hard to keep up and then when theres a convo going on its like trying to get in a lane where there are lots of cars... you're waiting for the perfect timing lol,



Babee_Bugs said:


> Awww i hope i dont miss anyone out in conversations, theres just sooooooo many of us, its hard to keep on track of different convos.... its certainly not on Purpose :) x


----------



## jtink28

i'm going for a 16 week scan babee. it's exactly 2 weeks from today. hoping the little one will cooperate and show us what he/she is!! :)


----------



## Jinbean

Babee_Bugs said:


> Ok so who's going for a 16week scan??? or are you waiting till the 20week Scan???
> 
> I feel like im the only one whos "Having" to wait till 20 weeks :cry:

Nope you're not the only one having to wait sweetie! I wont be having a scan until I am 20weeks too. :cry:


----------



## kezziek

Hi ladies! Back from my night away, it was great to get away and see our friends. We got drenched saturday night watching fireworks but had fun. Unfortunately the boys were really poorly with a sickness bug so my parents in law didn't have a great time of it. They were so gracious to us though and didn't tell us as they knew we would come home early, and they didn't want to ruin our trip. So nice of them but I do feel guilty. Got a bit of a funny tummy this evening, I just know I'm going to be next....... :-( 

Sorry f I miss peoples posts too, I think you are all lovely ladies and I do read all of your posta everyday if I can, I love hearing what everyones up to and how bubbas are doing xxxx

Ely I'm sure I've been feeling baby move over the last two weeks, just little flutters and bubbles.  I think it gets earlier the more you have maybe?xx

Sass my scan is at 5.20pm Uk time so I have to wait ALL day, ahhhhh going to be so nervous all day at work. It's at the hospital across the road from where I work, so I'm just going to watch the clock until 5pm and then dash over the road and meet my husband there xxxx


----------



## Sass827

This thread is a lot to keep up with, but I love it! gives me tons to read. DH calls me an addict. 
I wish I knew what the flutters should feel like. I'm afraid I'll miss them when they do come. 
My gender can is in 17 days and I cannot wait. DH did not support it at first, but I told him I need it! I'd do it no matter what. He said to wait, I cried and he gave in. having an anatomy scan 2 weeks later at my real doctors office, so then we will have it double checked. 
Kezz- I'm so sorry you have to wait and watch all day. I find I'm non-productive on scan days. I just can't function. I hope your not as bad as me! I hope you don't catch a Bug either. I think I'm fighting off one right now too. keep us posted tomorrow!


----------



## Ely27

Wish I could even begin talking about the 16 week scan -_- its a month away for me. cant wait to start hearing all the genders


----------



## Hann12

Who else is staying team yellow with me??


----------



## Ely27

hann-- wow. definitely not me lol. i give you props! I dont think my curiousity could handle it. Its definitely a nice surprise though! did you do that with your first?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hann I'm staying team yellow :D! X


----------



## poppy13

Hann I'm staying yellow too...much to dh's dismay! Feel a bit mean but want something to look forward to.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I know we have ageeeeees to go but has anyone thought about what kind of birth you want? 

I'm hoping for a hospital water birth with only gas and air, I didn't realise how many options there was first time round so its good being able to look at all the different options :) xx


----------



## Ely27

Im sticking to hospital :/ I have alot of medical issues that i dont even know what they are yet! (May be multiple sclerosis, may be something else, we dont know yet). So I would rather be hooked up to things and make sure if anything goes wrong im already at a hospital lol. If I didnt have these issues I wouldve probably tried a water birth this time around. seems nice


----------



## Hann12

Yay for team yellow!! Glad I'm not alone!

As for the birth I did hypnobirthing last time, was in water until 10cm and pushing but then was in extreme pain as my DD pressed down on my back - had 2 slipped discs, so got an epidural then, plus I was pushing for 2.5 hours so I'm glad I had it in the end. If my back holds up this time I will try to go natural without pain meds - I found the tens machine amazing! But if my backs bad then I will get an epidural as I know the pain will be unbearable. 
Can I just add that I have severe back issues so the vast majority of people will have no problems with back pain etc during labour so don't let this story scare you. My situation was not normal!


----------



## Ely27

Ah sorry about that :/ Well i actually dont normally have back issues. Whats weird is that NOW ive been in intense pain! Im only 11 weeks and my back hurts as if im 9 months. I cant even walk at times or move. I hear when u had an epidural with the first baby, the next one gives back pain. Not sure if its true but now im torn about getting an epidural again! I dont want pain but im scared to mess up my back. 

*Who is going natural and who is getting an epi?
*


Hann12 said:


> Yay for team yellow!! Glad I'm not alone!
> 
> As for the birth I did hypnobirthing last time, was in water until 10cm and pushing but then was in extreme pain as my DD pressed down on my back - had 2 slipped discs, so got an epidural then, plus I was pushing for 2.5 hours so I'm glad I had it in the end. If my back holds up this time I will try to go natural without pain meds - I found the tens machine amazing! But if my backs bad then I will get an epidural as I know the pain will be unbearable.
> Can I just add that I have severe back issues so the vast majority of people will have no problems with back pain etc during labour so don't let this story scare you. My situation was not normal!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Just keep an eye out for abnormal aches and pains, my friend who is further on kept complaining about her hip popping but kept ignoring it, I forced her to go to docs and she has too much pressure on her hips, now has to go to physio and baby will press on it during birth, not trying to scare anyone but don't ignore it :) 

As for epi I would never say no because if it got that bad then I would happily take one but what my mum said to me to do with steven was with every contraction think to myself 'is this the worst its gonna get and keep doing it' my the time I got to pain that I could no longer bare it was time to push and no time for a epi so will think the same way again :) x


----------



## poppy13

I have to be in hospital as I have epilepsy but apart from that no idea what kind of birth.straight forward with a healthy baby will suit me fine!


----------



## kezziek

I will keep an open mind with the birth as I've already had two different experiences. First time was very long and back labour amongst other complications so ended up with an epidural as was exhausted and not coping. He was a big baby and very much stuck in the wrong position. Second time I managed to have a completely natural labour without even using a single puff of gas and air but then I had a big haemorrage after so I'm hoping to avoid that and just have a nice natural birth with little drama this time round although I have to go to the labour ward high risk bit unfortunately. My only advice for first time Mummys is just be open minded and go with the flow. Every woman is different when it comes to labour. Don't let horror stories (like mine oops) worry you. I could talk for hours on the subject lol.....

Tummy a bit squiffy tonight :-( gettjng anxious that I will have to cancel my scan. I feel like I've waitiled sooo long now, it's been almost three months since I got the bfp I think! Babee my 20 week scan will probrably be more like 22 weeks lol. I really hope they will give me one before Christmas but I'm doubtful as this first one is quite late. It's so hard waiting isn't it? My hubby won't let me spend any money on a private scan and I would love a 3d one. He thinks they look scary xxx


----------



## kezziek

So sorry ladies about my spelling and grammar in my posts. I just type too quickly on my phone and tend to write like I'm talking I think! X


----------



## Sass827

Very interesting! What did your babies weigh Kezz? 
My cousin has had 3 huge boys! Like over 10lbs. My nephew was 9 something. DH is the biggest of his brothers. I'll find out what his birth weight was in few weeks when we go visit his dad. I'm intimidated that our baby s going to be huge. That being said, please give me drugs! :baby:


----------



## pinktiara

It really is hard to wait for ultrasounds mine isnt until the 18th of december and i considered the 3d in between but no point because if the sex cant be determined than I waste 50 bucks lol We will be doing the 3d in feb like i did with my son I think its so cool I cant believe the technology we have now.

I had an epidural with my son because I was suppose to have him vaginal but didn't work out that way but the epi only worked on one side of me it was aweful yet amazingly enough I breathed my way through contractions and just focused and it wasn't that bad I would assume after hours of that I would feel different haha. Than they gave me the spinal for my c section so needless to say it was back pain city for days.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I've got a prolapse (pretty sure I've always had it) which doesn't cause me too many issues right now but I'm worried labour could really make it awful and lead to lots of surgery for it. 

So that will need to be checked on soon and I suppose they'll let me know if I'm safe to have a vaginal birth or if a section would be better. 

In an ideal world I can have a lovely natural birth with a pool and maybe some gas and air. 

But then I'm petrified of it damaging the existing problem and me needing surgery an having to leave a tiny baby at home. 

I'm equally petrified of the C-Section and not being able to care for my baby right away and being in pain while healing and it interfering with breastfeeding etc. :(

It'll all work out in the end I'm sure.


----------



## kezziek

Sass my first boy was 9 lb and my second was 7 lb so was a big difference and they were both overdue babies. I was very shocked at the difference so I have no idea how big this one will be! I must say though some of my friends delivered 10 lb+ babies naturally quite easily, it doesn't always mean harder labours but I think I've got quite a small pelvis. Epidurals are heaven sent things though when you are stuggling, it's such a relief! 

Ahh I told my little three year old man last night that we were going to see the baby today and he has just woken up insisting that he sees the baby too  he's so cute. Although his Daddy has just asked him if he wants to have a brother or sister and he he replied 'no Daddy I want some weetabix' lol. 

Right tummy seems ok this morning so i'm off to work and my scan  must get a wriggle on I've left myself 10mins to get ready by coming on here, whoops!!! Hope you ladies have lovely days xxxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Good luck Kezzie. Have a great day. X


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake - I have 2 prolapsed discs (confirmed by MRI) and suffer from
SPD and they still said vaginal was better. You should be referred to an anethetist who will assess you but basically they will tell you that a c section is worse for back issues because they pull apart your stomach muscles, it's your stomach muscles that support your back - hence why they always get you to work on your core strength if you have back issues. So if you have a c section you will struggle with your back much more after the birth. They instead will write in your notes that you can have access to an epidural at any point in the process - hence why I was able to have mine at 10cm while I was pushing! It's still the better alternative, and as I said my back is extremely bad! I am probably going to slip a 3rd disc this time - so all 3 will be prolapsed at the bottom, may end up with huge Mobility issues (crutches or wheelchair) but I'll still be opting for a vahinal birth


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Hann, but mine's not in my back - it's the muscle between my vagina/rectum. So if it tore it could really ruin my life in a bad way!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well I have to have a C-Section :( Which im gutted about as i would love another go at All Natural Labour, mebies water birth!

But deffo Nope!

First Birth didnt exactly go according to plan, a Epidural only worked on my left side :/ Anyways i wont go on too much about that birth it wasnt pleasant in the slightest...

Second son he was Planned section and was just such a lovely experience :) i suppose the one good thing about a section, is i know when baby will be born :)


----------



## Hann12

CupcakeBaby said:


> Thanks Hann, but mine's not in my back - it's the muscle between my vagina/rectum. So if it tore it could really ruin my life in a bad way!

Sorry when you said prolapse I thought you meant disc. In that case you may well be better off having a c section!


----------



## lpjkp

Ohh gosh, it really scares me as a first timer reading about all the labour horror stories! Here's to mine smelling of roses and going in the sequencing of *SNEEZE* "Waaaaaaa!"

All those lucky ladies getting their scans today, good luck, and I can't wait to have a good look at those piccies!!

AFM: I'm going to kick the ass of the next person that tells me second trimester is great! I'm still tired, still being sick...and I'm beginning to get an achy back! It's just bringing with it new horrors! 

Had a bit of a scary day yesterday...I know, I know, TMI (Then again, TMI is never too much in these forums!)...I was really constipated, but started having really bad constipation pains too that wouldn't go away...I decided to really strain to do a bowel movements (Stupid move!), and began spotting immediately after! This in itself wouldn't have worried me so much if I wasn't having a stretching day, so the uncomfortableness and the spotting really terrified me! Thankfully, after hearing little baby about 10times yesterday to reassure myself, I know everything is all fine! He/She was having a right little party yesterday, constantly kicking the doppler! Thankfully, all still seems well and spotting is non-existant today...I'm just eating that fibre like there's no tomorrow!

I was sooooo embarassed yesterday too...met up with an old friend (18 weeks pregnant) and her friend (21 weeks pregnant)...AND I WAS BIGGER THAN THEM BOTH! I was mortified! The 21 weeker still has a flat stomach (WTH?!)...it can't be right that I have more of a bump than them both, surely?!

Anyway, enough of my essay...just thought I'd bring you ladies up to date my end!x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Don't worry hun, I've had spotting about 3 times with constipation in the last month.

It's very thin, bright red blood that happens the second I strain, and then stops as soon as I'm not.

So I'm 100% it's just my cervix (I've had it when not pregnant, and I bleed awful with smears, so I know my cervix is very easy to bleed at any time.)

Sounds exactly like that's the case with you - apprently 60% of pregnancy bleeding is from the cervix and nothing to do with baby. X


----------



## Hann12

I'm sure cupcake is right and its nothing to be worried about. Hope the constipation improves soon! 

Got my date through for my 20 week anomaly scan - I'll be one day off being 22 weeks! Pretty late but they couldn't fit me in before Xmas as it was too booked up and then I'm away bet Xmas and new year. Hopefully I'll get to see a lot on the scan if its a bit older anyway, and I'm not finding out gender so guess in no hurry!


----------



## maybesoon

lpjkp.... I've been the same with constipation & a little spotting. But then again, I have spotted off & on the entire time. It's been confirmed to be my cervix so I know now & I don't freak as bad. But admittedly I do still use my doppler a lot. It just makes me feel a million times better hearing my baby's heartbeat.

Take care!


----------



## lpjkp

Thanks ladies for making me feel more reassured :) My spotting was confirmed at the hospital to be cervical erosion/irritation, so I think I'm one of those with an extremely sensitive cervix...still no spotting and having a well-earned rest day today, which should be doing me nothing but good!x


----------



## maybesoon

lpjkp said:


> Thanks ladies for making me feel more reassured :) My spotting was confirmed at the hospital to be cervical erosion/irritation, so I think I'm one of those with an extremely sensitive cervix...still no spotting and having a well-earned rest day today, which should be doing me nothing but good!x

Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## MnJ

Hello ladies!!! Would it be ok for me to join? I knew Lpjkp in another thread and she told me about how great this one was so I'm following her!


----------



## maybesoon

Welcome MnJ!


----------



## MnJ

Thank you, Maybe!! My name is Misty, by the way. Hope to get to know everybody!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hi misty and welcome :D! X


----------



## maybesoon

I'm Chantel.... Nice to meet you! I kinda bounce between the April & May forum. I'm due at the end of April so it could go either way!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Welcome Misty. :)

Hope you ladies are all well tonight. 

DH and I tried to use the doppler a bit ago and no luck. :(

Will wait until I need a wee and try again. Has been hard to find before so not freaking out but will be much calmer when we find it.


----------



## Hann12

Hi Misty and welcome!


----------



## Ely27

GOOD LUCK! there are ALOT of ladies on this thread. lol I am still scratching my head trying to figure out a good tactic to keep up with everyone lol. WELCOME!



MnJ said:


> Thank you, Maybe!! My name is Misty, by the way. Hope to get to know everybody!


----------



## kezziek

Hi welcome Misty!  xxx

Cupcake I would definately make sure you see a gynaecologist beforehand to see whether a c-section would be better for you. I think you just gotta do whats best for you in terms of your recovery after the birth. XxX

Just a quick update as doing dinner but back from scan and all seems good. Looks like boy no3 to me as the legs were sooo long! My due date has been changed to 3rd May! I can't believe that i'm pretty sure of my dates so I think they are wrong and baby is just a big bubba like my first. Will come back and chat later and post my photos xxxxx


----------



## sarahuk

Hann12 said:


> Who else is staying team yellow with me??

Me! x


----------



## Ely27

congrats! but why does long legs mean a boy? is that a family thing? lol. aww glad everything went well. I cant wait for another scan. i got one at 8 weeks which showed a peanut! lol. i want to see a BABY. 



kezziek said:


> Hi welcome Misty!  xxx
> 
> Cupcake I would definately make sure you see a gynaecologist beforehand to see whether a c-section would be better for you. I think you just gotta do whats best for you in terms of your recovery after the birth. XxX
> 
> Just a quick update as doing dinner but back from scan and all seems good. Looks like boy no3 to me as the legs were sooo long! My due date has been changed to 3rd May! I can't believe that i'm pretty sure of my dates so I think they are wrong and baby is just a big bubba like my first. Will come back and chat later and post my photos xxxxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Just tried again and found him no problem. Has moved so far over from last week! Cheeky monkey. 

We try to say 'him' and 'her' equally but I just feel awkward saying 'her' so I think I'm pretty convinced there's a lovely little man in there.


----------



## maybesoon

lol CupcakeBaby.... It's really cool that your baby is moving around. Mine seems to be in the same place everytime I listen. It's always on my right side but a little low. My bff said her's was almost always in the same place with all 3 of her girls too.... Hope that's not a sign of a girl for me!!! lol


----------



## MnJ

I had the same question as Ely on the long legs theory!


----------



## Hann12

sarahuk said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Who else is staying team yellow with me??
> 
> Me! xClick to expand...

Yay!!


----------



## BabyMay

I am staying team yellow as well. I figure everything out and this is the one thing I cannot be completely sure about! I will post my next ultrasound pic for guesses though. I love that it is so much fun. Since I have not been sick everyone tells me boy. I can't believe the size of the fruit we are getting to. I will be an orange on Wednesday!


----------



## MnJ

CupcakeBaby said:


> Welcome Misty. :)
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well tonight.
> 
> DH and I tried to use the doppler a bit ago and no luck. :(
> 
> Will wait until I need a wee and try again. Has been hard to find before so not freaking out but will be much calmer when we find it.

Thank you, Cupcake! I bought a doppler, also, and it took me a couple weeks to be able to find the heartbeat. I'm a big girl so just attributed it to that but at my 12 week NT scan I found out I have an anterior placenta so I said AHA! No wonder I had difficulty finding the heartbeat! The tech said yes, that would make it more difficult. I can find it now usually pretty easily, I just have to kind of tilt the wand crooked.


----------



## MnJ

Ely27 said:


> GOOD LUCK! there are ALOT of ladies on this thread. lol I am still scratching my head trying to figure out a good tactic to keep up with everyone lol. WELCOME!
> 
> 
> 
> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, Maybe!! My name is Misty, by the way. Hope to get to know everybody!Click to expand...

Thank you, Ely!! I don't know if I'll be able to keep up either but I'll do my best! Maybe just reply to those that I have knowledge or thoughts on. Hopefully that's ok!

P.S. Your avatar pic is gorgeous!


----------



## MnJ

maybesoon said:


> I'm Chantel.... Nice to meet you! I kinda bounce between the April & May forum. I'm due at the end of April so it could go either way!!!

That's true, you just never know! By my lmp my due date is May 6 though by when I thought I ovulated my due date would be the 8th. At my 12 week scan they said baby was measuring due May 4 so who the heck knows! I set my ticker by the May 4th date. Nice to meet you too, Chantel!


----------



## Hann12

BabyMay said:


> I am staying team yellow as well. I figure everything out and this is the one thing I cannot be completely sure about! I will post my next ultrasound pic for guesses though. I love that it is so much fun. Since I have not been sick everyone tells me boy. I can't believe the size of the fruit we are getting to. I will be an orange on Wednesday!

I'll post my scans still to see peoples guesses but won't know for sure until it pops out! I have been nauseous and a bit sick but not as bad as DD, everyone thinks my scan looks like a boy though. Will genuinely be a surprise as I'm 50/50 on it. Last time I was pretty sure it was a girl and it was!


----------



## maybesoon

MnJ said:


> That's true, you just never know! By my lmp my due date is May 6 though by when I thought I ovulated my due date would be the 8th. At my 12 week scan they said baby was measuring due May 4 so who the heck knows! I set my ticker by the May 4th date. Nice to meet you too, Chantel!

lol.... Mine started out April 26th, then went April 30th, then April 24th.... I say he/she will come when they are darn good & ready!!! I go on November 17th for a 3d/gender scan. I'm so excited I can't hardly wait. I know the exact day I got pg so I say April 21st by that date.... lol


----------



## MnJ

maybesoon said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> That's true, you just never know! By my lmp my due date is May 6 though by when I thought I ovulated my due date would be the 8th. At my 12 week scan they said baby was measuring due May 4 so who the heck knows! I set my ticker by the May 4th date. Nice to meet you too, Chantel!
> 
> lol.... Mine started out April 26th, then went April 30th, then April 24th.... I say he/she will come when they are darn good & ready!!! I go on November 17th for a 3d/gender scan. I'm so excited I can't hardly wait. I know the exact day I got pg so I say April 21st by that date.... lolClick to expand...

Jealous! I have to wait til Dec 4th for my anatomy scan.. I'll be 18 weeks then. Hope baby cooperates and they can tell gender cuz I want to know! I'm hoping it's growing a dangly... lol I want a boy!


----------



## Hann12

MnJ said:


> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> That's true, you just never know! By my lmp my due date is May 6 though by when I thought I ovulated my due date would be the 8th. At my 12 week scan they said baby was measuring due May 4 so who the heck knows! I set my ticker by the May 4th date. Nice to meet you too, Chantel!
> 
> lol.... Mine started out April 26th, then went April 30th, then April 24th.... I say he/she will come when they are darn good & ready!!! I go on November 17th for a 3d/gender scan. I'm so excited I can't hardly wait. I know the exact day I got pg so I say April 21st by that date.... lolClick to expand...
> 
> Jealous! I have to wait til Dec 4th for my anatomy scan.. I'll be 18 weeks then. Hope baby cooperates and they can tell gender cuz I want to know! I'm hoping it's growing a dangly... lol I want a boy!Click to expand...

Misty - 18 weeks for an anatomy scan in the UK is early! They normally do them at 20 weeks, I have to wait until I'm basically 22 weeks! I'm sure I'm not the only one too!


----------



## maybesoon

I was going to have to wait until Dec 11th for my 20 week scan, but I booked a private scan through a company a friend of mine told me about. They do gender scans starting at 15 weeks so I could go ahead & do one now, but I decided to wait til 17 weeks to give it a little extra time. Then if the baby doesn't cooperate then they re-do it later for free!!!


----------



## MnJ

Well, I may be an exception.. I'm not sure. Since I'm considered old in the baby making dept (I'm 38) I am also seeing a perinatologist for high risk pregnancies. Maybe that's why they are doing it at 18 weeks to make sure everything is growing like it's supposed to be. I hope they'll be able to tell at that point! I'll be interested to hear how yours goes at 17 weeks, Chantel!


----------



## maybesoon

Misty... I'm 36 & also considered high risk. I start seeing my specialist on Dec. 11th at my 20 week mark.... Then I'll be seeing both docs pretty much constantly until delivery....


----------



## Ely27

sine we are talking about genders, I WANT A GIRL!!!! lol. won't know until December ish either. I cant wait though. Everyone wants it to be a girl. Even my son! So we call the baby "her" and "she" lol. Hoping that'll affect it haha. 

And wow there are alot of people staying yellow! Maybe I will for my 3rd. But now i just wanna know if I will have a boy and a girl :)


----------



## MnJ

Yay another old fogey!! hee hee j/k! I've only been to high risk doctor once and that was for the 12 week NT scan. My boyfriend, Jake, and I had considered the 13 week amnio to check for downs but then he decided he didn't want to take the miscarriage risk. The NT scan and first trimester blood screen came back normal so we're just hoping everything stays ok!! I'm not sure how often I will see the high risk doctor. He just said come back in 6 weeks for anatomy scan.


----------



## maybesoon

lol Misty... I'm happy to see someone else "over the hill" hehehe. I decided not to do any of the testing as my doc at my 20 week scan has high level scans & will be able to tell me if there's a chance of any of the trisomys. Downs doesn't bother me & I know too many people who have had the screening & bloodwork done only to have gotten bad results & worried needlessly for weeks when everything was really just fine. So I made my choice to not take the chance of extra stress & worry & just wait until I see my specialist.


----------



## Ely27

lmao those doctors really know how to make you feel old... 36/38 isnt even old!!! lol.


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... Ely... Mine really haven't made me feel old at all. In fact my obgyn seems to think I need another baby after this one!!!!


----------



## Ely27

lol well that's good! DO IT! RIGHT AFTER! haha jk. I dont think I could handle it. I have a 5 year difference between mine and I'm STILL wondering if I should've waited lol. Oh well haha



maybesoon said:


> lol.... Ely... Mine really haven't made me feel old at all. In fact my obgyn seems to think I need another baby after this one!!!!


----------



## KeirasMummy.

Hello, this is such a long thread! hope i can chat and make some new friends :) 
My name is Catherine & am 13 weeks pregnant, not had a good time of it so far but have my first app on wed & private dating scan booked sat morning which im very much looking forward too after having such a hard time with my local hospital!
I have a little 18 month old girl called Keira & must say am finding this pregnancy alot harder already not just cuz i have a toddler to run around after but sickness etc was alot worse aswel!
Anyway i look forward to getting to know you all, would like to make some new friends & share experiences :flower:


----------



## KeirasMummy.

Ohh for front page aswel have worked out my due date 10th may but will be confirmed on saturday :)


----------



## MnJ

Ely27 said:


> lmao those doctors really know how to make you feel old... 36/38 isnt even old!!! lol.

I hate those moments when you think of a good comeback later... when I went to the high risk doctor for the first time the doctor walked in, introduced himself and said "how are you doing young lady"? I said well not so young ha ha. He said says who?! I thought later I should have said you and your medical field, hence why I'm even HERE!! lolol


----------



## MnJ

KeirasMummy. said:


> Hello, this is such a long thread! hope i can chat and make some new friends :)
> My name is Catherine & am 13 weeks pregnant, not had a good time of it so far but have my first app on wed & private dating scan booked sat morning which im very much looking forward too after having such a hard time with my local hospital!
> I have a little 18 month old girl called Keira & must say am finding this pregnancy alot harder already not just cuz i have a toddler to run around after but sickness etc was alot worse aswel!
> Anyway i look forward to getting to know you all, would like to make some new friends & share experiences :flower:

Hi Catherine! I just joined today as well. Nice to meet you! Congrats on your upcoming May baby! Your daughter is ADORABLE!


----------



## KeirasMummy.

MnJ said:


> KeirasMummy. said:
> 
> 
> Hello, this is such a long thread! hope i can chat and make some new friends :)
> My name is Catherine & am 13 weeks pregnant, not had a good time of it so far but have my first app on wed & private dating scan booked sat morning which im very much looking forward too after having such a hard time with my local hospital!
> I have a little 18 month old girl called Keira & must say am finding this pregnancy alot harder already not just cuz i have a toddler to run around after but sickness etc was alot worse aswel!
> Anyway i look forward to getting to know you all, would like to make some new friends & share experiences :flower:
> 
> Hi Catherine! I just joined today as well. Nice to meet you! Congrats on your upcoming May baby! Your daughter is ADORABLE!Click to expand...

Hey, nice to meet you :) thanks, you too, when you due? x


----------



## MnJ

KeirasMummy. said:


> MnJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeirasMummy. said:
> 
> 
> Hello, this is such a long thread! hope i can chat and make some new friends :)
> My name is Catherine & am 13 weeks pregnant, not had a good time of it so far but have my first app on wed & private dating scan booked sat morning which im very much looking forward too after having such a hard time with my local hospital!
> I have a little 18 month old girl called Keira & must say am finding this pregnancy alot harder already not just cuz i have a toddler to run around after but sickness etc was alot worse aswel!
> Anyway i look forward to getting to know you all, would like to make some new friends & share experiences :flower:
> 
> Hi Catherine! I just joined today as well. Nice to meet you! Congrats on your upcoming May baby! Your daughter is ADORABLE!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, nice to meet you :) thanks, you too, when you due? xClick to expand...

According to 12 week scan they measured baby due May 4. My birthday is May 5 so could be a birthday present!


----------



## maybesoon

Welcome Catherine!!!! 

Misty, one of my very best friends bday is April 25th & mine is May 2nd.... My mom wants me to have this kiddo on my birthday so bad she can't stand it.


----------



## MnJ

That's funny! My mom is NOT happy about my due date as there are too many birthdays in our family in May already! Mine, my daughter's, my sister's, my niece's on top of Mother's Day! By the way, my bestest kitty cat's birthday is May 2nd lol :)


----------



## maybesoon

awww... We have a few May babies in my family too... Mine on the 2nd, a cousin on the 7th, another cousin on the 13th & 1 of my step-sons (who is still my baby) will be 14 on the 28th!!!! Eeekkkk I raised CJ from the time he was barely 4 til he was 12 & I'm still really close to him & his brother even after his dad & I divorced. They are both wanting me to have a boy!!! Which is awesome because everyone else is wanting me to have a girl.


----------



## pinktiara

Holy ligament pain batman last night I don't know what I was doing but It felt like i pulled muscles in my stomach like 4 times. I think I rolled over to fast or something but damn that pain is brutal feels like a charlie horse in my lower stomach ugh. Have a killer migrain today and my 3 year olds watching disney junior it sounds like its so loud but its not haha.


----------



## maybesoon

pinktiara.... I'm right there with ya on the migraine. I went straight from being nauseous & dry heaving constantly to my head pounding constantly. And for what ever reason I'm back to that darn dizzy stage. I had it the first few weeks after finding out I was pregnant. Only now it's 10 fold. In the 1st trimester I only got dizzy when I rolled over or sat up out of bed. Now it's then and also even if I'm sitting down & move my head from side to side. Yesterday I was riding in the back of my friends ford expedition & I felt like I was on a rollercoaster ride. It took everything I had to not vomit all over that backseat!!! And DO NOT get up too fast from sitting down. It honestly feels like a bowling ball is tied to my crotch pulling my uterus to the ground!!!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hi catherine and welcome :D! X


----------



## Hann12

Hi Catherine! Looking forward to hearing your due date! 

Got my first physio appointment today so will see what they say about my rubbish back and pelvis, always doom and gloom! 

Good luck for any scans today!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yay im 15 weeks today!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


Well i did write a HUGEEEEE long post replying to everyone and then computer crashed and it went! :grr: will try again lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

*CupcakeBaby* - Ooooo hunnie that sounds painful... Deffo talk to your midwife and consultant about the pro'ss and con's of a section... ive had 2 sections and having another... so if you wanna ask me anything let me know and ill will try my best to answer.

*lpjkp* - ooooo Constipation is awful ive suffered years before being pregnant, but funny enough everything is moving along nicely lol... deffo lots of fibre and fresh fruit will get everything moving along :)

*MnJ* - Hello and welcome Hunnie, whats your due date so i can add you to the front Page???

*kezziek* - congrats on the good scan hunnie!... ill change your due date to the 3rd chick... Im sooo 100% sure of my date we only had sex once!!! hahaha... but still got put ahead by one day lol

*Hann12* - my 20 week scan will be when im 21weeks well 20weeks and 6days! ... i want it now! lol

*KeirasMummy.* - Hello and welcome Hunnie, ill add you to the 10th for now... just let me know when you have your scan if it changes

*maybesoon* - Is your due date the 24th of April hunnie???


:wave: Morning everyone!!!.... How are we all doing today? 

AFM: WOW how cold is it??? This weather is just awful!, i wish i didnt have to venture outside! Brrr. I felt Baby move again Lastnight :) Last time i felt it was a week sunday ago... so im glad ive felt it again :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ooppppssssss double Post lol


----------



## poppy13

poppy13 said:


> Been to gp this morning. He sent my urine off for analysis and I'm being sent for an urgent ultrasound on my upper abdomen as he can feel a swelling just below my diaphram. He'll also refer me for an urgent neurology appt about the seizures. I feel like a weight has been lifted and that someone is taking me seriously.
> Can i ask you all to cross your fingers please? Just hope this swelling isnt sinister.

Well got a call yesterday to say my ultrasound is tomorrow at 3:45pm. Quite nervous about what they might find...dr google doesnt help either! Just hope whatever it is can be treated safely for baby or that its something benign. I'm not sleeping well with the worry either. I'm hoping they might let us see little munchkin even though theyre scanning my upper abdomen - fingers crossed!
I'm scared :-(


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Poppy glad your getting seen hunnie and hopefully find out whats going on... i wonder if it could be a Highatus??? Hernia???


----------



## bobbles86

welcome to all newbies 

Babee congrats on 15 weeks... wow it's flying for you :)

Girls I'm really worried about not having heard anything from anyone.. I have my mat notes that the receptionist at the surgery gave me but I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and haven't heard from anyone regarding a booking in appointment or a scan.

I have been ringing them to try to find out whats happening but all I got was 'the midwife is on holiday at the moment she will be back next week' So I explained that I need to have a scan because the last possible day for the nt is 14+1 and thats only 2 weeks away, to which she replied 'oh I don't know what they do then' you'll have to wait til she comes back next week'.... head banging against wall at this point. :dohh:

obviously I do still have 2 weeks until it becomes a problem, but they need to get me into the system, what if there is a huge queue for scans and they cant fit me in... would they have to fit me in somewhere??

I just want to see my baby and make sure everything is ok. Or at least have a scan date to look forward to... feeling very sorry for myself right now :cry:

kate x


----------



## bobbles86

poppy13 said:


> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> Been to gp this morning. He sent my urine off for analysis and I'm being sent for an urgent ultrasound on my upper abdomen as he can feel a swelling just below my diaphram. He'll also refer me for an urgent neurology appt about the seizures. I feel like a weight has been lifted and that someone is taking me seriously.
> Can i ask you all to cross your fingers please? Just hope this swelling isnt sinister.
> 
> Well got a call yesterday to say my ultrasound is tomorrow at 3:45pm. Quite nervous about what they might find...dr google doesnt help either! Just hope whatever it is can be treated safely for baby or that its something benign. I'm not sleeping well with the worry either. I'm hoping they might let us see little munchkin even though theyre scanning my upper abdomen - fingers crossed!
> I'm scared :-(Click to expand...

poppy I'm so glad you're being seen, hopefully all will be ok. thinking of you sweetheart :hugs:

kate xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

bobbles86 said:


> welcome to all newbies
> 
> Babee congrats on 15 weeks... wow it's flying for you :)
> 
> Girls I'm really worried about not having heard anything from anyone.. I have my mat notes that the receptionist at the surgery gave me but I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and haven't heard from anyone regarding a booking in appointment or a scan.
> 
> I have been ringing them to try to find out whats happening but all I got was 'the midwife is on holiday at the moment she will be back next week' So I explained that I need to have a scan because the last possible day for the nt is 14+1 and thats only 2 weeks away, to which she replied 'oh I don't know what they do then' you'll have to wait til she comes back next week'.... head banging against wall at this point. :dohh:
> 
> obviously I do still have 2 weeks until it becomes a problem, but they need to get me into the system, what if there is a huge queue for scans and they cant fit me in... would they have to fit me in somewhere??
> 
> I just want to see my baby and make sure everything is ok. Or at least have a scan date to look forward to... feeling very sorry for myself right now :cry:
> 
> kate x


hmmmm i would be going despair! and i did at one point, when i didnt have my scan letter come 12weeks...

Im not sure how it works where you live... but here your given a phone number to the midwife and when you ring its like a general number for the Midwifes... you tell them your address and then your assigned to a midwife that deals with that specific area where you live only... Do you have anything like this??? Its not good enough that a midwife is on holiday!, you need your antenatal care and which you should of had an appointment around 8-10weeks to check bloods etc!... I would get back on the phone to the doctors and tell them you wish to see another midwife, as you know because you have children already that you should of had an appointment by now!! etc etc!

If you get no joy there, then ring the Scanning department and say look im 12weeks or i think i am, i really want the NT Scan Screening Done. Ive constantly rang my doctors for me to see a midwife but im told shes on holiday and so ihavent seen anyone!... There may be able to get you in for a scan, or help you on what to do next!!!

Dont take no for a Answer Hunnie :) x


----------



## bobbles86

thanks babee I am starting to get myself in a bit of a tizz with it all.

I'm told she's back today... funny thing is she is actually my next door neighbour but I dont feel like I can just go knocking on her door when she's home from work. 

If I haven't heard from her by tomorrow I'm gonna ring and ask to speak to her, if still no joy I'm gonna have to take it further because I feel like I'm actually being denyed the right to antenatal care. I'm 12 weeks fgs.

I want to see my baby like everyone else x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Good luck for your physio today hann xx


----------



## poppy13

thanks for your replies ladies. googling abdominal swellings is not a great idea!

*babee*its on my left, sort of where I imagine the narrow part of your liver and stomach would meet. i cant see the swelling or feel it but when the dr examines you and frowns it doesnt fill you with confidence!! only tomorrow afternoon will tell. I have to fast for 6 hours before, only clear liquids so breakfast then nothing...and my appetite is starting to come back!
will update when I know more.


----------



## MnJ

Babee_Bugs said:


> *CupcakeBaby* - Ooooo hunnie that sounds painful... Deffo talk to your midwife and consultant about the pro'ss and con's of a section... ive had 2 sections and having another... so if you wanna ask me anything let me know and ill will try my best to answer.
> 
> *lpjkp* - ooooo Constipation is awful ive suffered years before being pregnant, but funny enough everything is moving along nicely lol... deffo lots of fibre and fresh fruit will get everything moving along :)
> 
> *MnJ* - Hello and welcome Hunnie, whats your due date so i can add you to the front Page???
> 
> *kezziek* - congrats on the good scan hunnie!... ill change your due date to the 3rd chick... Im sooo 100% sure of my date we only had sex once!!! hahaha... but still got put ahead by one day lol
> 
> *Hann12* - my 20 week scan will be when im 21weeks well 20weeks and 6days! ... i want it now! lol
> 
> *KeirasMummy.* - Hello and welcome Hunnie, ill add you to the 10th for now... just let me know when you have your scan if it changes
> 
> *maybesoon* - Is your due date the 24th of April hunnie???
> 
> 
> :wave: Morning everyone!!!.... How are we all doing today?
> 
> AFM: WOW how cold is it??? This weather is just awful!, i wish i didnt have to venture outside! Brrr. I felt Baby move again Lastnight :) Last time i felt it was a week sunday ago... so im glad ive felt it again :)

According to my 12 weeks scan, baby was measuring due May 4th so that's what I'm going with. Thanks for adding me!


----------



## Laubull

bobbles86 said:


> welcome to all newbies
> 
> Babee congrats on 15 weeks... wow it's flying for you :)
> 
> Girls I'm really worried about not having heard anything from anyone.. I have my mat notes that the receptionist at the surgery gave me but I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and haven't heard from anyone regarding a booking in appointment or a scan.
> 
> I have been ringing them to try to find out whats happening but all I got was 'the midwife is on holiday at the moment she will be back next week' So I explained that I need to have a scan because the last possible day for the nt is 14+1 and thats only 2 weeks away, to which she replied 'oh I don't know what they do then' you'll have to wait til she comes back next week'.... head banging against wall at this point. :dohh:
> 
> obviously I do still have 2 weeks until it becomes a problem, but they need to get me into the system, what if there is a huge queue for scans and they cant fit me in... would they have to fit me in somewhere??
> 
> I just want to see my baby and make sure everything is ok. Or at least have a scan date to look forward to... feeling very sorry for myself right now :cry:
> 
> kate x

Bobbles I would ring the ultrasound unit now, you'll be able to get their telephone number off the internet somewhere or call the hospital and ask to be put through. I spent a total of 2 hours on hold to chase up scan appointment, turns out my GP never sent on the referral, lucky I chased. Better to be safe than sorry, the ultrasound department will understand why you are chasing and worried 

x


----------



## Hann12

I agree you should call the ultrasound dept, I never go through the midwives! Hope you get your date today!

Babee - congratulations on 15 weeks!

Poppy - have my FX for you that everything's okay, will be thinking of you. Try not to giggle it as all you'll get are horror stories. I always google too and it's scary what comes up sometimes! 

My physio went okay, they manipulated my pelvis back but she said its only temporary and will go back grrr. Have exercises to do the strengthen my back but she reiterated that I'm going to have problems as the baby gets heavier, guess it depends how much the problems are! Pain I can cope with, not being able to move I can't!


----------



## KeirasMummy.

Thanks for all the welcomes ladies :D

Bobbles - I know a little how you feel, i have been soo messed around with everything so far & i have been blamed for it aswel. Im now nearly 14 weeks & they couldnt fit me in cuz of their own mess up & no where private could fit me in for nt scan in next week either so i have just booked a dating scan which is on sat. I would of liked the nt scan but i dont mind, as long as i can see baby is ok & growing etc .. il be happy. 
I would get on the phone everyday until they give you a date for scan, it could even be in the post on the way to you now :)


----------



## pinktiara

I couldn't imagine having to wait for a letter to get an ultrasound that's awful I would go crazy. Here I pick my dr that I want to see for my whole pregnancy and she makes the utrasound app and tells me within a day or sometimes the same day. I booked my second one myself at the ultrasound place so that was nice. It amazes me how different it can be in different places. Finally got rid of my migraine holy worst headache I have ever had in my life and I get bad headaches this was off the charts :( I have super charlie horse in my right leg today just when I thought things were getting better lol nope


----------



## MnJ

Part of my bedtime routine is listening to baby's heartbeat with my fetal doppler. He (power of positive thinking on the "he" part lol) was so wound up last night!! I kept the doppler perfectly still and the heartbeat would be loud then get faint like in the background. Then the doppler would screech like it got kicked, then kind of a whoosh sound and the heartbeat would be back close again. It was so fun to listen to!! I could just picture him in there jumping, kicking and flipping around!


----------



## maybesoon

Misty.... I do the same thing even down to the "he" part.... 

Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## pinktiara

Im really feeling a girl I don't know why maybe cause I have a boy so it only seems right hahah


----------



## lpjkp

I do that with the doppler too, and the "he" part! I was giggling only last night because you heard "lubdub,lubdub, THUD"! over and over again! Baby was having a little party in there!!!


----------



## Hopeful H

I fell down the stairs on Saturday so ended up at the hospital to check on the baby. Luckily everything is fine and I heard the heartbeat for the first time. It sounded like a whoosh whoosh, and the doctor told me it was 200. Boy or girl?! Some of you ladies think girl from the scan photo but I'm still not convinced!


----------



## MnJ

Hopeful H said:


> I fell down the stairs on Saturday so ended up at the hospital to check on the baby. Luckily everything is fine and I heard the heartbeat for the first time. It sounded like a whoosh whoosh, and the doctor told me it was 200. Boy or girl?! Some of you ladies think girl from the scan photo but I'm still not convinced!

200?!?! That is a HIGH heartbeat!! Never heard one that high. The old wives tale is always higher heartbeats are girls, though! Glad all is ok after falling down the stairs. Ouch!! Don't do that again! lol


----------



## kezziek

Crumbs Hopeful H that must have been scary! Hope you are ok now xx

Hi Catherine! Lovely to have some new ladies xxxx

Poppy I hope it went well today hun xxxx

Bobbles that is soooo fruatrating! It's not fair really. I hope you managed to get hold of someone and find out whats going on xxxx


----------



## bobbles86

Thanks girls, 
I've rung the surgery again today who have told me to leave it with them, she had gone home so they were going to ring her mobile to find out whats going on.

Apparently I am in the system I am on the surgerys records... so why hasnt anyone bothered to contact me?

I'm so stressed that I won't end up with a scan i could just sit and cry.

kate x


----------



## bobbles86

Hopeful H said:


> I fell down the stairs on Saturday so ended up at the hospital to check on the baby. Luckily everything is fine and I heard the heartbeat for the first time. It sounded like a whoosh whoosh, and the doctor told me it was 200. Boy or girl?! Some of you ladies think girl from the scan photo but I'm still not convinced!

Omg I'm glad you're ok hun, that must have been awful.

wow 200 that is fast... they say girls have faster hb's 

kate x


----------



## poppy13

kezziek said:


> Poppy I hope it went well today hun xxxx

Its tomorrow but thanks x


----------



## kezziek

Sorry Poppy I misread, tired brain. :dohh: xxx

Ok trying to post my scan photos of my little man, hope it works!
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MnJ

Awww so cute!! Do you really already know it's a boy???


----------



## kezziek

i'm about 99% sure just going by how he looks so similar to my other two boys in their scan photo. Plus the skull shape looks very boyish too I think? 

The head was big and so was my first boys lol. Plus both my boys had very long legs like this one. I didn't see a willy as I tried not to look but I think I can see it vaguely maybe in some of the other photos I have. I don't think I've seen a girly photos like mine anyway xxxx


----------



## kezziek

Some more photos. Sorry they may not be the best quality as I just took a photo of them on my phone. xx
 



Attached Files:







baby 3 3.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 6









baby 3 2.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 5









baby 3.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hann12

Great photos kezzie - looks like my 12 week scan too so maybe I am boy too!


----------



## Ely27

Aw nice pics kezzie!!! SO big!

I got my scan today at almost 12 weeks and Im still so excited. The baby was moving like crazy and jumping and sucking its little thumb and had its legs crossed (LADY LIKE... Please be a girl hahah). My OH was so happy. It's his first and the last ultrasound we got the baby looked like a peanut. Now it was truly a little baby with fingers and all. Im so happy :) We find out the sex on Dec 26th (sooo far away!)
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 11-6-12 at 3.30 PM #2.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MnJ

Don't say that, Ely!! My baby's legs were crossed at the ankles at my 12 week scan and I want a boy! lolol I told the tech I hope this position isn't a habit.. I want to see what's between those legs!!


----------



## kezziek

I think it looks all delicate and girly head shape too, congratulations Ely 

MnJ- do you have any recent scan photos? x


----------



## Ely27

LMAO MnJ !!! hahaha Well mine we crossed at the knees... crossed at ankles can def pass for a boy lol. Yeah now Im worried, my mom was like some babies like to stay crossed so good luck finding out the sex! lol

Kezzie aw thanks :) I reallllly want a girl since I have a boy!


----------



## MnJ

Kezzie, I do on my computer at home so I will post them later tonight. One is of the face straight on and it looks like an alien! I seriously googled 12 week ultrasounds to make sure that was normal at that many weeks! It is, whew! lol I have one of full body with the face, one of the legs (which look pretty long to me! and one of the arms with the hands together. I'll post tonight!

Ely, noooooo I hope your mom is wrong! That will be my luck, though lol. I have 2 daughters and the only child in my honey's family is a girl so we definitely need a boy!


----------



## Ely27

LMAO we got a straight on face one too and I didnt like it. It def looks weird lol. I hope she's wrong too cuz I am dying to know the sex since I found out Im pregnant lol. We all want a girl. I have a son and even he wants a girl! 

Aw I can see why you want a boy! I hope you get it :) Boys are awesome. Im vey happy with mine.



MnJ said:


> Kezzie, I do on my computer at home so I will post them later tonight. One is of the face straight on and it looks like an alien! I seriously googled 12 week ultrasounds to make sure that was normal at that many weeks! It is, whew! lol I have one of full body with the face, one of the legs (which look pretty long to me! and one of the arms with the hands together. I'll post tonight!
> 
> Ely, noooooo I hope your mom is wrong! That will be my luck, though lol. I have 2 daughters and the only child in my honey's family is a girl so we definitely need a boy!


----------



## MnJ

Oh thank goodness.. I'm glad you felt the same I did about the face shot ultrasound pic. I was like dang it, why couldn't she have given me a profile?! 

It will be interesting for both of us to experience raising the opposite sex than what we had! And we WILL experience it because you're having a girl and I'm having a boy! We have spoken.. no arguments babies!! lol


----------



## Ely27

lol yeah that was one of the four pics she gave me... what a waste haha. they must see something we don't. lol. and yes it will be a new experience! hahahhahahaha EXACTLY!!! Decision made. Case closed. lol



MnJ said:


> Oh thank goodness.. I'm glad you felt the same I did about the face shot ultrasound pic. I was like dang it, why couldn't she have given me a profile?!
> 
> It will be interesting for both of us to experience raising the opposite sex than what we had! And we WILL experience it because you're having a girl and I'm having a boy! We have spoken.. no arguments babies!! lol


----------



## pinktiara

It's always so neat to go from seeing a little kidney bean to seeing an actual baby hehe congrats on all the great scans!


----------



## MnJ

Ok girls, here are all my ultrasound pictures. You can see the progression! lol The first pic is of my little blob at 7 weeks. The 2nd pic is 10 weeks and it's grown to a peanut! The next 3 pics are at 12 weeks. They are labeled on the ultrasound pic. They are baby face up (looks like an alien!), then the arms with the hands together, then the legs with the ankles crossed at the bottom of the pic.
 



Attached Files:







Baby 7 weeks 4 days sept 21 2012.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 1









Baby 10 weeks 1 day oct 8 2012.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1









Baby face 12w3d oct 23 2012.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3









Baby arms and hands 12w3d oct 23 2012.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2









Baby legs 12w3d oct 23 2012.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kezziek

Mnj lovely shots, i like the one of the crossed legs, baby looks very chilled out in there!xxx


----------



## lpjkp

Lovely photos misty :) I agree though about the face shots,they look a little scary!

...I think I may have felt a flutter yesterday ladies! Id felt the same the day before,at around the same time, like a quick muscle twitchy blub blub blub kind of feeling right where I always find baby...i was relaxing doing my uni work,and it stopped me in my tracks when I felt it!

I also strangely keep waking in the middle of the night with my hand protectively over my belly now...crazy!x


----------



## lpjkp

Yay! Just got my NT scan results through the post... The risk for my age is 1 in 1500 
My calculated risk is 1 in 70,000 so im low risk! Very reassurring!x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

lpjkp said:


> Yay! Just got my NT scan results through the post... The risk for my age is 1 in 1500
> My calculated risk is 1 in 70,000 so im low risk! Very reassurring!x

Great news on the NT!! 

And even more exciting that you can feel baby!!

I keep staying really still and trying but no luck! Lol.

It sort of boggles my mind how I can't feel him/her. I mean, a peach is quite big, you'd think you'd feel one jumping around inside you!


----------



## bobbles86

put the flags out people my midwife has phoned! I've got an appointment this afternoon :happydance:

also... 12 weeks today! We made it. Yay! 

kate xx


----------



## bobbles86

lpjkp said:


> Yay! Just got my NT scan results through the post... The risk for my age is 1 in 1500
> My calculated risk is 1 in 70,000 so im low risk! Very reassurring!x


Wonderful news hun! :happydance:

kate xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Great news bobbles!!!


----------



## lpjkp

Argh! That's fantastic Kate! It's about time! Have fun,and hope your scan gets sorted too! X


----------



## Sass827

Congrats lpj! Congrats Kate! So wonderful!
I'm also feeling weird things. I'm so afraid to let myself think it's LO. I keep trying to tell myself it's something else. I'm usually not so worried to get my hopes up, but this seems like such a Big thing. Can anyone explain what it feels like?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh Bobbles thats Great News Hunnie :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

MnJ - ive added you to the front page hunnie :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lpjkp said:


> Lovely photos misty :) I agree though about the face shots,they look a little scary!
> 
> ...I think I may have felt a flutter yesterday ladies! Id felt the same the day before,at around the same time, like a quick muscle twitchy blub blub blub kind of feeling right where I always find baby...i was relaxing doing my uni work,and it stopped me in my tracks when I felt it!
> 
> I also strangely keep waking in the middle of the night with my hand protectively over my belly now...crazy!x

Thats exactly how it feels for me too :thumbup: ive noticed the last 3 nights i keep waking up during the night and find it hard to drift off, but noticed i wake up with my hands over my belly :D x


----------



## lpjkp

Haha! It's so crazy babee how we all seem to experience/do the same things! Makes the weird things seem not so weird after all...

...oh gosh, I'm having an "I-feel-sorry-for-myself" day today! I thought yesterday that ms was finally over and I felt great...fast forward today and it's pretty awful! I was hoping it had stopped by now! Got a really icky stomach too, it feels a little uncomfortable like I just want to lie flat on the floor kind of feeling, its definitely a sucky growing day today! The joys of growing a baby,eh?x


----------



## Hann12

Sass827 said:


> Congrats lpj! Congrats Kate! So wonderful!
> I'm also feeling weird things. I'm so afraid to let myself think it's LO. I keep trying to tell myself it's something else. I'm usually not so worried to get my hopes up, but this seems like such a Big thing. Can anyone explain what it feels like?

It starts off (for me anyway) feeling like a tickle on the inside of you and it's does actually tickle, kind of fluttery, then it gets more kick like but that's not normally until the baby is bigger 17+ weeks. Some people never feel the tickle though and just feel kicks - depends where the placenta is, where the baby is, how much water you retain and how big you are too. Lots of factors!

Kate - glad you are seeing the mw today!

I just had a McDonald's, first I've had in almost 2 years and it was delicious I must say lol!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww lpjkp so sorry your still suffering for the Dread MS Bleurghhhhhhh i hope it goes soon for you :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

Took my first bump pic today @ 14 weeks. Do you think it looks all baby, or a combo of baby and food?
 



Attached Files:







1107121001a.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Deffo Baby!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## pinktiara

I can feel mine too but this is my second time around so I know not to pass it off as gas like I did with my first haha. Mine feels like popcorn popping very lightly if that makes any sense haha


----------



## lpjkp

That's exactly how my belly looks sass! I think my bloat has pretty much gone down now (I've still not got enough of an appetite to eat much for it to be bloat) so I'm saying 100% bubba!x


----------



## pinktiara

I am still having major food aversions its weird with my son all I wanted to do was eat haha now I have a texture issue with certain foods


----------



## Ely27

Okay trying to keep up with the thread! lol. Yeah it really is amazing to go from kidney bean to baby! 

mnj nice shots!!

Aw I want to take a bump pic! Cant just yet though. Not much there.

And I have also felt my baby, like many of you! I have for like over a week but since everyone says "it's too soon" I kinda figured Im nuts.. lol. I know how gas feels. I also know how baby feels from my first. So after a while when I would feel the little pops I KNEW its my baby. No one can tell me. I confirmed it yesterday at my ultrasound. As she is doing the scan, at the exact moment that I felt the pop, the baby jumped! So i KNEW IT! lol


----------



## Hann12

Sass - I look very similar to you too!


----------



## jtink28

hey ladies!
so good to hear everyone is doing well. lovely scans!!
has anyone been having lower back pain? i know i'm only 14 weeks, and it scares me that it may get worse. my lower back is aching terribly. i DO sit in an office all day, but try to get up and walk around to ease the pain.

yikes! any advice??


----------



## Hann12

jtink28 said:


> hey ladies!
> so good to hear everyone is doing well. lovely scans!!
> has anyone been having lower back pain? i know i'm only 14 weeks, and it scares me that it may get worse. my lower back is aching terribly. i DO sit in an office all day, but try to get up and walk around to ease the pain.
> 
> yikes! any advice??

Yes get a doughnut shaped pillow to sit on at work, it will ease the pressure on your coccyx (right at the bottom of your back). Keeping moving is the best thing, if you can do Pilates too (prenatel) do that as well. If it gets worse get a physio referral. Never delay with your back! I did last time and ended up prolapsing a disc - although I was slightly different as I already had one prolapsed so I don't think that's what would normally happen if you have an otherwise healthy back). I've pretty much done and tried everything back related though so feel free to ask away! I also have SPD. I'm a walking disaster lol! 
You can also use heat patches that go over clothes - they can be quite nice. They also sell pregnancy bump support bands too for when you get bigger, I never found mine helpful but I was too far gone with damage when I tried that so you might find it helpful


----------



## bobbles86

ahh thankyou girls :)

had midwife app, it went well all is fine with bp etc.

They managed to fit me in for an nt scan next thursday. they will do dating at the same time.

It's so nice to have something to look forward to :happydance:

kate xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Lovely bump sass!!

I'm a UK size 16 so always have a bit of a bump anyway. I can feel a hard bit there but it's not really made a difference to see yet. 

No feeling of movements at all for me yet. :(

So impatient lol!!!


----------



## Ely27

Im in the same boat!!!!! HORRIBLE back pain, cant even walk at times :(



jtink28 said:


> hey ladies!
> so good to hear everyone is doing well. lovely scans!!
> has anyone been having lower back pain? i know i'm only 14 weeks, and it scares me that it may get worse. my lower back is aching terribly. i DO sit in an office all day, but try to get up and walk around to ease the pain.
> 
> yikes! any advice??


----------



## BabyMay

Sass you look cute n pregnant w just a baby belly! I think I am around the same as you. I am 15 weeks today. Have you been working out at all? You look great. So exciting!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Bobbles wohooooooo :D finally I bet you feel a relief now :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Mamas & Papas Moses Basket!!!

Just thought id share what i just won on ebay! :D im sooo chuffed. The basket retails for £95 and the Stand for £34..! Bloody bargain lol


----------



## Lady H

Sass so glad you posted that, I look the same but just feel chubby. It's good to hear many of you look the same, I'm normal then!


----------



## kezziek

Sass you look great hun definately all baby there, I am jealous! XX

Bobbles thats great you saw the midwife today  and wonderful that your scan is so soon! XX

Any news from Poppy yet? Hope you are ok hun XX


----------



## Hann12

Great bargain Babee! 

I was wondering about poppy too, hope she's okay!


----------



## Sass827

Thanks baby may! Aside from maybe 4 yoga classes, I haven't worked out at all. I think I've gained about 15 lbs so far! Going to weigh myself tomorrow. Eek! Like lady H, I'm just feeling chubby. Thanks so much for making me feel better girls! 
Congrats to Kate and babee! 
Can't wait for my next scan. 2 weeks feels like an eternity!


----------



## Hann12

Still feeling sick!! 14 weeks today and nauseous a lot. I'm not actually being sick much anymore but that feeling that I'm going to be sick won't leave! I thought by now it would have gone grrr! On the up side I'm a lemon today!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yay for Lemon Hann. 

I'm still sick. :( Been able to cut my pills down to just a half in the morning. 

And I learnt that if I don't take the Omega-3 capsule I have a much slimmer chance of throwing all my dinner up. 

The other night I was throwing up. And my cat could smell the fish oil in it and was trying to climb into the toilet while I was heaving!

I didn't know whether to laugh or cry! Lol. 

But last night I didn't take it, just took the vitamin tablet. And I felt sooooo much better.


----------



## Hann12

That's really interesting cupcake - I take an omega tablet too, maybe I should try without it too! I hate the nausea feeling! I hope yours goes soon!


----------



## poppy13

Hi all good at the abdomen scan! She couldnt see anything that shouldnt be there. She also let us look at baby too. Just the increase in seizures to sort now :-( xz


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Glad it was good news at the scan Poppy. Hope they get your seizures sorted ASAP.

Hann - I do feel guilty not having the Omega-3, but if I do take it I figure most of the time I throw it back up, plus the vitamin tablet, plus the food adn water from dinner.

So for the next few days I'll give it a rest.

Might see if I can get a syrup version at the weekend, and maybe see if that's more sucessful....


----------



## Hann12

Glad the scan was good news poppy and hope they sort the seizures out. So nice you got yo see your baby again too! 

Cupcake - if we can get omega 3 in our diets in theory the tablets aren't required. However it's quite hard to do that when we feel sick!!
I've taken my anti sickness tablet today and still feel sick :(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann12 said:


> Glad the scan was good news poppy and hope they sort the seizures out. So nice you got yo see your baby again too!
> 
> Cupcake - if we can get omega 3 in our diets in theory the tablets aren't required. However it's quite hard to do that when we feel sick!!
> I've taken my anti sickness tablet today and still feel sick :(

Yeah I wish I had the stomach for fish.

I've been looking on the Holland and Barrett site and they have kids Omega 3 that are blackcurrant or orange chewables might get some at the weekend to see if they fare better until the sickness stop.


----------



## Hann12

That sounds like a good alternative! Lets just hope the sickness and nausea pass soon - we need a break before the next lot of stuff happens!!


----------



## lpjkp

Aww, very happy for you poppy! I really hope they get those seizures under control for you ASAP, and you enjoy the rest of your pregnancy seizure-free!

Cupcake & Hann: Welcome to the sickness in second trimester pregnancy club! Haha! I'm 15 weeks on Saturday and still throwing up daily (Including today...today WAS NOT a good session for me!)...I keep wondering how long it will last, and whether I'm going to be one of those (Like my mom with all her kids...she was still throwing up whilst in labour) to have it throughout the whole pregnancy...

Oooohhhh babee, what a fantastic deal on the moses basket!! It looks lovely!!!!!! We are going to get a swinging crib to start us off with the drapes etc, but after seeing the prices of those brand new for just a few months of use, I think we will be getting ours from ebay/gumtree too!

Ooohhhhh, we started looking at baby things last night (It STILL seems surreal that we'll finally have a baby, and it doesn't feel right looking at baby things!) and I've fell in love with the mamas & papas morph baby carrier!!! It looks so ace that you can just transfer baby from mommy to daddy whilst you're out and about! Pushchairs I have NO clue on though...

With pushchairs, I'm not so bothered about branding etc...the most important thing to me is lightness and compactness! They're all really expensive, but I think I've found one I really like...what do you ladies think of it?

https://www.littledevilsdirect.co.uk/index.php?product_id=837928&option=Prod_detail

It's even got a little demonstration video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NVSAtJW_iY


----------



## Lady H

I've had a call to say that the bloods for my downs were not great. All measures on scan were good, and everything on bloods OK except for something called PAPP-A which is low. I moves my risk to 1/65. I've done some research and if you have CVS/Ammnio and genetically baby is fine, it does mean there are high chances of the placenta failing, baby dying, not growing or premature labour.

As you can imagine I'm in bits and the last thing I was to do is go on holiday for 2 weeks and delay tests. I have no idea right now what to do.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Hann12

Lady H firstly :hugs: secondly my friend was given a 1:50 chance of downes so she did opt for the amnio and it was totally fine, not only did her little boy not have it but the rest of the pregnancy was clockwork. I can't advise whether to have the amnio or not, no idea what I will do if the same happens to me but some of the other ladies on here might have some experience to help from past pregnancies or there is probably a bnb group that might be able to share some experiences. :hugs:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( Poor you, Lady H.

First off, remember 1/65 is still a pretty low risk.

Would you bet £100 on 1/65?

Only you can decide if you want the amnio/CVS. I think the rsik of problems is 1/200 or something, it's not a high risk.

What was your NT measurement? I think personally, if I had an OK NT score I'd be happier not to have anything invasive done and to just hope I'm in the 64 who have everything normal. Xxxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lpjkp said:


> Aww, very happy for you poppy! I really hope they get those seizures under control for you ASAP, and you enjoy the rest of your pregnancy seizure-free!
> 
> Cupcake & Hann: Welcome to the sickness in second trimester pregnancy club! Haha! I'm 15 weeks on Saturday and still throwing up daily (Including today...today WAS NOT a good session for me!)...I keep wondering how long it will last, and whether I'm going to be one of those (Like my mom with all her kids...she was still throwing up whilst in labour) to have it throughout the whole pregnancy...
> 
> Oooohhhh babee, what a fantastic deal on the moses basket!! It looks lovely!!!!!! We are going to get a swinging crib to start us off with the drapes etc, but after seeing the prices of those brand new for just a few months of use, I think we will be getting ours from ebay/gumtree too!
> 
> Ooohhhhh, we started looking at baby things last night (It STILL seems surreal that we'll finally have a baby, and it doesn't feel right looking at baby things!) and I've fell in love with the mamas & papas morph baby carrier!!! It looks so ace that you can just transfer baby from mommy to daddy whilst you're out and about! Pushchairs I have NO clue on though...
> 
> With pushchairs, I'm not so bothered about branding etc...the most important thing to me is lightness and compactness! They're all really expensive, but I think I've found one I really like...what do you ladies think of it?
> 
> https://www.littledevilsdirect.co.uk/index.php?product_id=837928&option=Prod_detail
> 
> It's even got a little demonstration video...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NVSAtJW_iY

Thats a good buy for what you get etc... me personally i would buy either from Mamas & Papas, Mothercare, toysrus or Kiddicare as those are more reputable retailers. what you also need to think about is customer service, warranty and believe me when the baby reachs about 6months+ you will be sick of lugging that around and opt for a more compact lighter pushchair/stroller. So i would deffo take those points into consideration, and also re-sale value... If you get a unbranded pushchair/pram more than lightly you will end up giving it away.

Ive bought a Bugaboo Cameleon, ive bought the chassis and seat frame Used, but purchased the wheels and fabrics Brand New. I know i will only use it for about 1 year max, because prams/travelsystems get really heavy very quick when baby starts to grow etc and you do get sick of lugging it around. So i know when i come to sell the Bugaboo I will more than lightly get back what i paid for it and also gives me that extra cash to buy a pushchair/stroller with it :)

I seen the other day a Mamas & Papas Pram Set on ebay it had the swivel wheel chassis (new style fabrics aswell) with carrycot, seatunit, cosytoes, carseat with isofix car base, moses/highchair/carseat stand, changing bag, parasol and raincover for £50.00 Buy it now!!! Yes it was used... but for £50.00! you could of re-sold it on for more than you paid for it! if i hadnt of had my Bugaboo i would of probs bought it as i love the fabric it was in!...

I say shop around x

(my experience comes from having over 100 pushchairs for my boys, i also had a pram/pushchair selling business and im also on alot of Pram/pushchair facebook groups etc...)


----------



## lpjkp

Thanks for the advice babee! With being a newbie I need the help!xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awwww Lady H im so sorry you didnt get the results you wanted :(

Ive never heard of PAPP-A, did they explain what exactly this is??? can you just have another blood test to check, or is a AMNIO the only test that will tell you more?

Unfortunately on this sort of thing, i think it just comes down to personal choice if you wish to go ahead with further testing etc.... Me personally if there was other tests i could take then i would, but i wouldnt do a Amnio. But again just personal choice...

Hopefully other testing can be done... keep us posted hunnie x


----------



## Hann12

I love my bugaboo cameleon - still use it the majority of the time but I do have a lightweight one too. The cameleons are really good though. I'd say that half my friends got a bugaboo and half got an icandy and while the icandy looks prettier they all ended up wishing they had a bugaboo as they are a smoother ride and bigger


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lpjkp said:


> Thanks for the advice babee! With being a newbie I need the help!xx

I wish i had help when i had my first... i didnt go on forums or anything, so everything was just a total guess on what i thought i needed, but ended up finding that alot of baby stuff is just plain useless! lol

I bought a Propper Pram, like bouncy type with big wheels. I paid alot for it and i hated it!!!, you had to tip it up, i.e lift the front wheels up everytime you wanted to turn a corner! after doing that millions of times a week, you soon get sick haha... I sold it to a secondhand pram shop in my local town and bought a maclaren when he was 6 months old.....

If money is no object, then i would deffo get something branded... But is money is tight, then get something lightly used and you will save a ton of money! its abit like buying a car... If you have the money to buy new, then fab, just aslong as you realise as soon as you drive it off the forecourt you will of lost alot of money! its the exact same :)


----------



## Lady H

PAPP-A apparently refer to something the placenta produces. Normal measures are 1.0 MOMM and mine is .024. All other measure of HCG, NT etc were fine.
It can indicate Downs, Edwards or Porterhouse syndrome (genetic issues). I have opted for Ammnio in a few weeks, as it give 100% yes or no to those and other conditions. Miscarriage risk 0.5-1 % from it. if the baby is genetically OK there are 5-10% risk of issues due to placenta not being as good, miscarriage, baby not growing, premature labour and pre-ecalmpsia. I have to know categorically what we are dealing with. I am 40 and DH is 54, we need to ensure our baby has all the support it needs to have the best possible life.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann12 said:


> I love my bugaboo cameleon - still use it the majority of the time but I do have a lightweight one too. The cameleons are really good though. I'd say that half my friends got a bugaboo and half got an icandy and while the icandy looks prettier they all ended up wishing they had a bugaboo as they are a smoother ride and bigger

I hate iCandy's with a passion! lol... always loved bugaboo's so easy to push and maneovure in shops etc.. plus resale value is always good!...

iCandy's ive found are just sooo heavy and clunky, look nice, but that chrome frame would seriously do my head in having to polish it up all the time! lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh Lady H the risks on MC sound very very very slim... Ive never heard of the PAPP-A before, but really hope that everything turns out good for you hunnie :)


----------



## lpjkp

Babee_Bugs said:


> lpjkp said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice babee! With being a newbie I need the help!xx
> 
> I wish i had help when i had my first... i didnt go on forums or anything, so everything was just a total guess on what i thought i needed, but ended up finding that alot of baby stuff is just plain useless! lol
> 
> I bought a Propper Pram, like bouncy type with big wheels. I paid alot for it and i hated it!!!, you had to tip it up, i.e lift the front wheels up everytime you wanted to turn a corner! after doing that millions of times a week, you soon get sick haha... I sold it to a secondhand pram shop in my local town and bought a maclaren when he was 6 months old.....
> 
> If money is no object, then i would deffo get something branded... But is money is tight, then get something lightly used and you will save a ton of money! its abit like buying a car... If you have the money to buy new, then fab, just aslong as you realise as soon as you drive it off the forecourt you will of lost alot of money! its the exact same :)Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice! Don't get me wrong, I'd LOVE to have a more expensive brand, but I don't think we'll realistaically be able to afford that...my DH is a soldier (And a low-paid soldier at that!) and I'll be just graduated when I give birth so no financial help, maternity pay etc, so we are really having to budget...we'll have a real shop around I guess, but I've already seen branded alternatives cheaper (Kiddicare exclusively do a brand called Baby Weavers Imax, which is compatible with a maxi-cosi car seat, under £300 for both)...pushchairs aren't as important I guess and we're splashing a little more for the baby carrier because living in the centre of London with tubes and crowds etc doesn't warrant a huge buggy!x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ahh if you tubing it alot etc, a carrier maybe good :thumbup:


----------



## kezziek

Lady H so sorry you are having to go through this, I can understand needing to know and I just will be hoping everything comes clear with the amnio for you xxx

Lpjkp- slings are great! Even for trying to get the washing up or hoovering done when baby is unsettled at home I definately plan to get a good one this time. Make sure you shop around though and read reviews as I've had some rubbish ones in the past that have seemed good to start with but have quickly become uncomfortable after carrying baby for half an hour. There are local sling librarys and meet ups where you can get specialist advice and borrow a sling or carrier to try for a few weeks before you decide, i'm sure there are some in london if you google them xxxx


----------



## lpjkp

We're going to Mamas and Papas later to have a look at the Morph baby carrier for moms and dads, we've got our sights set on that!

Just booked early private gender scan for 24th Nov!!!! EEKKKK!!!x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

lpjkp said:


> We're going to Mamas and Papas later to have a look at the Morph baby carrier for moms and dads, we've got our sights set on that!
> 
> Just booked early private gender scan for 24th Nov!!!! EEKKKK!!!x

That's the same day as me!!!! :)


----------



## kezziek

Crumbs I can't believe how quickly you are going to find out genders ladies! Very exciting. I'm hoping I will get a scan before christmas as I will 20 weeks on the 14th dec but not holding out too much hope.

Cupcake I havn't been able to take any multivitamins or folic acid since about 6 weeks :-( i just found they made my sickness worse so just hope my body has all that it needs for baby in storage and from what I eat. So funny and horrible at the same time imaging your cat and the pukey incident! Lol I will have to tell my hubby that one later xxxx


----------



## jtink28

is anyone else finding out soon if their bean is a boy/girl?

i go for my gender scan on nov. 18.....10 days!!!!! hopefully the little bug will cooperate!


----------



## lpjkp

16 days! It's killing us not knowing if it's a boy or a girl! We're getting a DVD of the scan too, and will make a nice movie to reveal gender for cheap xmas pressies for everyone!x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I can't believe it's only 16 days for us!!

I sort of don't want to know yet - lol.

Of course, I do, but it's so final finding out. All my years and years of wondering what I'll have will be over!

It's like wedding planning, you dream of that one day for years and years and then when it arrives it's AMAZING, but also a little sad that it's not ahead of you anymore.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwwwwwwww... im not in any way shape or form jealous of you ladies finding out now!!! :haha: 

But i must say im really starting to enjoy the guessing and thinking Oooo it could be a Girl and all pink things, or could be boy again and then it be a brother that my boys want lol... I will be exciting to see on the 17th december... but i also feel that it will be final come that day and no more guessing... so i know what ya mean cupcake :)


----------



## jtink28

lpjkp said:


> 16 days! It's killing us not knowing if it's a boy or a girl! We're getting a DVD of the scan too, and will make a nice movie to reveal gender for cheap xmas pressies for everyone!x

we're getting DVD's too! we are doing the EXACT same thing - cheapie xmas presents!! :)

eeeeeek can't wait!!!!

is your scan in 3D? mine is, and i'm interested to see what it looks like!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww dont forget to share piccies on here :D


----------



## jtink28

Babee_Bugs said:


> awww dont forget to share piccies on here :D

i definitely won't!!!! we're waiting a day or two to tell others, so we can enjoy the news to ourselves, but i'll share with you guys as soon as i find out!!! :)


----------



## lpjkp

jtink28 said:


> lpjkp said:
> 
> 
> 16 days! It's killing us not knowing if it's a boy or a girl! We're getting a DVD of the scan too, and will make a nice movie to reveal gender for cheap xmas pressies for everyone!x
> 
> we're getting DVD's too! we are doing the EXACT same thing - cheapie xmas presents!! :)
> 
> eeeeeek can't wait!!!!
> 
> is your scan in 3D? mine is, and i'm interested to see what it looks like!!Click to expand...

Mine will be filmed in normal 2D, but with a sneak peek of 4D included...I don't mind, I can't wait to see baby on the screen again!! It's gotten me so excited, I feel like a kid at christmas!! It'll be a nice sentimental present for family at christmas, so we'll keep the news to ourselves for a whole month before family and friends find out, which will be pretty special to us considering family blabbed our baby announcement and took that special experience away from us!x

I agree on the whole finality thing, but the wait is killing me...we've dreamt so long and tried so hard to get to where we are now and we've always wondered what we would have for our first child, so we're both eager to find out so we can go crazy on pink or blue!!!x


----------



## pinktiara

Waiting till my next dr app is killing me and thats only next week haha december feels like years away. Than I wait till Feb for my 3d/4d one the video is totally awesome I have it from my son alot of people think its creepy but I thought it was so cool.


----------



## pinktiara

there was so many things we bought with my first that we didn't use haha this time I wont be doing that. I bought the whole travel system stroller that was great but we only used it 6 months than it was just to big and i didn't need all the space ended up buying a quinny zapp. this time around I bought a jogging stroller so my son can use it right now when we walk the trails and when babes comes the seat fits right into it. also bought a change table barely used it mainly did it on a blanket on the couch or wherever I was lol. Got one of those gliding chairs for feedings and such It would have been great had I needed it but after 3 months my son slept through the night. We will certainly save alot this time around.


----------



## maybesoon

I'm going for mine on the 17th!!!! I can't hardly wait. Were the rest of you told to drink lots & lots of water from now til your scan to build up your amniotic fluid??? I feel like I'm going to float away!!!


----------



## jtink28

noone told me anything about drinking water to build up my amniotic fluid.

i was just told to stay hydrated.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Pinktiara... i did the exact same with my 1st! i just bought literally one of everything out of mothercare etc!... Then i found most of the stuff was just pointless!

Changing Tables are just a waste of money and space! and why are the changing mats gotta be positioned on the side??? its easier to change a baby facing you lol it boggles the mind lol...

Baby baths, jeeze who invented those??? I did have one for my 1st and i had it in the front room, as it was the warmest room in the house Flooring was laminate so thought ah we will be fine and i had a section, so thought great! First time i used it, i didnt really realise that when you fill it up with water its fairly heavy and then needs to go to a sink or bath to empty! when you have a section you cant lift anything heavy... so it had to stay there all night till my partner came home on the morning from a night shift :/ Then another time i used it, the little rubber stopper wasnt propperally in... I realise water was leaking out and running away from us, i couldnt see because it was running on the opposite side!, well it got under the skirting boards and got under the flooring!!!... That day i went to asda and bought a baby bath seat that suckered to the bottom of the big Bath!!!

Cot quilts ive never understood those either, especially when guidelines suggest to always use blanklets and layer up if need be!!! I found Sleeping Bags the best invention EVERRRRRR


----------



## Hann12

I used my baby bath on the shower floor so it was easy to empty so I liked it, I also liked my changing unit but it was part of a chest of drawers so wasn't just for changing. 
I'm definitely getting a load of slings and wraps this time, think I'm going for an ellaroo or Lenny lamb ring sling and then I'll get a Mei tai, I've got a stretch moby type wrap from my DD. Also have a baby bjorn but I don't like that so much because its a crotch dangler - which I knew nothing about at the time of buying! 
Def plan to baby wear a lot this time so I have my hands free for my DD. 
Exciting to think people are finding out gender and planning what to buy!


----------



## julesjules100

Lady H, sorry to hear that. 

My results weren't great for trisomy 13 and 18. I was going to do amnio but opted instead to go to the Fetal Medicine Centre in London to have a free fetal DNA test done. As part of that they insisted on repeating the nuchal (they didn't do the first), which gave better results. Two weeks later I got the blood work and I've tested as low risk on all of them. My consultant agreed that it would be prudent to do this before going for amnio as it is more accurate than any scan/bloodworks for the nuchal (>99% detection rate and only a <0.01% error rate. Aside from amnio/CVS which is conclusive it's the best risk indicator. Send me a PM if you want me to email you all the info that the FMC sent me. 

Babee, PAPP-A is one of the two indicators that they look at in the bloods. 

J x


----------



## julesjules100

Hann, what is a crotch dangler?! Does that mean it's hanging too close to your crotch? Apols but baby number 1 so clueless! J x


----------



## julesjules100

Hey jtink

Have a look at this one of my bean, taken 2 weeks ago at 13 weeks. 

J x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0276 copy.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hann12

julesjules100 said:


> Hann, what is a crotch dangler?! Does that mean it's hanging too close to your crotch? Apols but baby number 1 so clueless! J x

I had no clue either when I was pregnant with DD either hence why I got a baby bjorn. But basically it's when your baby hangs from their crotch. It's not very good for their hips apparently to hang like that especially for a long time. As I said I had no clue but I do now because since then I've become part of a sling group which tell you the benefits of wrapping and slings over high street baby carriers. That's not to say they will do your baby damage or anything - any kind if baby wearing is great - but just some is better for the baby than others. Don't worry if you have already bought one or have your heart set on one, this isn't intended to make you think differently, I just know that this time I'm going to use slings/wraps etc. There are so many out there that it can get confusing though, that's the only problem!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww jules... i cant wait to get a 4D scan :D


----------



## jtink28

julesjules100 said:


> Hey jtink
> 
> Have a look at this one of my bean, taken 2 weeks ago at 13 weeks.
> 
> J x

agh!!! so cute!! now i can't wait to see my kiddo in 3D. 10 more days! :)


----------



## julesjules100

That photo was pretty cute but some of the other 3D's that day....whoa! Scary.... Apparently they look a lot better when they have more fat on them.

I'm having a 16 week anomaly scan next week so if there are any good 3D pics from that I'll post them. Hopefully there will be less "Freaky Baby" x


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> I had no clue either when I was pregnant with DD either hence why I got a baby bjorn. But basically it's when your baby hangs from their crotch. It's not very good for their hips apparently to hang like that especially for a long time. As I said I had no clue but I do now because since then I've become part of a sling group which tell you the benefits of wrapping and slings over high street baby carriers. That's not to say they will do your baby damage or anything - any kind if baby wearing is great - but just some is better for the baby than others. Don't worry if you have already bought one or have your heart set on one, this isn't intended to make you think differently, I just know that this time I'm going to use slings/wraps etc. There are so many out there that it can get confusing though, that's the only problem!!

Not at all! Love to hear a balance view on baby kit. Haven't bought one and don't have my heart set on one. We just thought it may be good if trundling round in the city rather than having to drag a pram around. Apols again as I know nothing about this but isn't a sling going to be a bit worse for mum though in terms of equal distribution of weight across shoulders/back (ie the baby bjorn thingy is a bit more like a rucksack with the weight on both shoulders)? x


----------



## Hann12

I'm really no expert on it, still very much learning - its all quite complicated to me! But there are several types of wraps/slings:

1) sling or ring sling which is generally on one shoulder and good for feeding in and for the baby to sleep:
https://www.littlepossums.co.uk/slings/ring-slings.htm

2) wrap - so these can be stretchy, woven etc and they tend to be one piece of fabric that you wrap around yourself to create a pouch for the baby to sit in, it supports their hips and top of legs, you can feed in them too:
https://www.littlepossums.co.uk/slings/wrap-slings.htm

3) a more soft carrier like a Mei tai, so its a ready made pouch like a baby bjorn but they support the baby better:
https://www.littlepossums.co.uk/slings/soft-slings.htm

Notice in the photos the way the baby's legs are up and its holding them under their thigh rather than their bottom. 
There is a whole world of slings/wraps etc, loads of makes, very different price ranges, and sizes, hence why its confusing! I wish someone had explained it to me when I had my DD as I spent £110 on a baby bjorn and now don't want to use it! My DH uses it from time to time but only if I know they are out for a short trip. The carriers above can be used for hours and hours at a time.


----------



## pinktiara

Babee_Bugs said:


> Pinktiara... i did the exact same with my 1st! i just bought literally one of everything out of mothercare etc!... Then i found most of the stuff was just pointless!
> 
> Changing Tables are just a waste of money and space! and why are the changing mats gotta be positioned on the side??? its easier to change a baby facing you lol it boggles the mind lol...
> 
> Baby baths, jeeze who invented those??? I did have one for my 1st and i had it in the front room, as it was the warmest room in the house Flooring was laminate so thought ah we will be fine and i had a section, so thought great! First time i used it, i didnt really realise that when you fill it up with water its fairly heavy and then needs to go to a sink or bath to empty! when you have a section you cant lift anything heavy... so it had to stay there all night till my partner came home on the morning from a night shift :/ Then another time i used it, the little rubber stopper wasnt propperally in... I realise water was leaking out and running away from us, i couldnt see because it was running on the opposite side!, well it got under the skirting boards and got under the flooring!!!... That day i went to asda and bought a baby bath seat that suckered to the bottom of the big Bath!!!
> 
> Cot quilts ive never understood those either, especially when guidelines suggest to always use blanklets and layer up if need be!!! I found Sleeping Bags the best invention EVERRRRRR

haha ya I always hated changing from the side pain in the butt. The bath is easier after a c section if you have the counter space but on the floor was a pain once I was better we got one of those chair type things that go in the regular bath not the suction ones but like a little hammock almost for babys haha it was the best thing we ever bought. I will get the baby sleep bags this time with my son he was just in sleepers I never did blankets but our place doesn't have heating control in each room now so sleep bags will be handy so I dont have to cook the rest of us haha.


----------



## julesjules100

Ah! Many thanks. I'm liking the look of the mei tai but the other two are giving me back ache already just looking at them! One department store I went in had a "stunt baby" that's the same weight as a real baby so I may go and check them out. 

I really am going to try hard to resist the urge to buy a lot of stuff though (my mum has about 3 different occasion prams that she thinks we should get) as I bet a lot of it won't get used. 

Did you use a flat baby carrier for the car or did you use an upright? Again, have only just found out that she shouldn't sit in the upright car seat for more than 2 hours at a time and I want to bomb up and down the M6 to see my parents so LO would need to be in a suitable position for c 4 hours. x


----------



## pinktiara

julesjules100 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> I had no clue either when I was pregnant with DD either hence why I got a baby bjorn. But basically it's when your baby hangs from their crotch. It's not very good for their hips apparently to hang like that especially for a long time. As I said I had no clue but I do now because since then I've become part of a sling group which tell you the benefits of wrapping and slings over high street baby carriers. That's not to say they will do your baby damage or anything - any kind if baby wearing is great - but just some is better for the baby than others. Don't worry if you have already bought one or have your heart set on one, this isn't intended to make you think differently, I just know that this time I'm going to use slings/wraps etc. There are so many out there that it can get confusing though, that's the only problem!!
> 
> Not at all! Love to hear a balance view on baby kit. Haven't bought one and don't have my heart set on one. We just thought it may be good if trundling round in the city rather than having to drag a pram around. Apols again as I know nothing about this but isn't a sling going to be a bit worse for mum though in terms of equal distribution of weight across shoulders/back (ie the baby bjorn thingy is a bit more like a rucksack with the weight on both shoulders)? xClick to expand...

We had a carrier for my son too and it was a crotch dangler hahaha I didn't like it his little legs would go blue im like that's not good and I never thought hanging like that could be good on your body either good info thanx :)


----------



## Hann12

julesjules100 said:


> Ah! Many thanks. I'm liking the look of the mei tai but the other two are giving me back ache already just looking at them! One department store I went in had a "stunt baby" that's the same weight as a real baby so I may go and check them out.
> 
> I really am going to try hard to resist the urge to buy a lot of stuff though (my mum has about 3 different occasion prams that she thinks we should get) as I bet a lot of it won't get used.
> 
> Did you use a flat baby carrier for the car or did you use an upright? Again, have only just found out that she shouldn't sit in the upright car seat for more than 2 hours at a time and I want to bomb up and down the M6 to see my parents so LO would need to be in a suitable position for c 4 hours. x

I had a regular maxi cosi cabrio fix, we travelled up to the inlaws around a 4 hour drive too and just had regular breaks. 
As for back breaking with the other wraps, the one you wrap yourself if you do it right is no worse than a soft carrier/crotch dangler (excuse the term!). I'm not sure how the sling will fair, I'm planning on using it to feed more than anything but to be able to keep my arms free to play with my DD so I won't be carrying for hours at a time, probably be sat down. I've said before but I have serious back issues so I wouldn't use something that causes back pain :)


----------



## Hann12

Wow pinktiara blue legs! I have heard bad stories associated with them but not blue legs, normally stuff to do with hip alignment.


----------



## pinktiara

ya he was a big baby so that could be why but I wasn't havin it. He's 3 now so having something to carry babes in is a great idea so I will have free hands


----------



## lpjkp

Eeeeek!! Bought our first big baby buy tonight ladies!! Pushchair and matching car seat!!! It looks and feels and folds amazing in person!! Love it!!xx

https://www.mothercare.com/Graco-Evo-Pushchair---Chilli/526014,default,pd.html#q=graco%20evo


----------



## sarahuk

lpjkp said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lpjkp said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice babee! With being a newbie I need the help!xx
> 
> I wish i had help when i had my first... i didnt go on forums or anything, so everything was just a total guess on what i thought i needed, but ended up finding that alot of baby stuff is just plain useless! lol
> 
> I bought a Propper Pram, like bouncy type with big wheels. I paid alot for it and i hated it!!!, you had to tip it up, i.e lift the front wheels up everytime you wanted to turn a corner! after doing that millions of times a week, you soon get sick haha... I sold it to a secondhand pram shop in my local town and bought a maclaren when he was 6 months old.....
> 
> If money is no object, then i would deffo get something branded... But is money is tight, then get something lightly used and you will save a ton of money! its abit like buying a car... If you have the money to buy new, then fab, just aslong as you realise as soon as you drive it off the forecourt you will of lost alot of money! its the exact same :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the advice! Don't get me wrong, I'd LOVE to have a more expensive brand, but I don't think we'll realistaically be able to afford that...my DH is a soldier (And a low-paid soldier at that!) and I'll be just graduated when I give birth so no financial help, maternity pay etc, so we are really having to budget...we'll have a real shop around I guess, but I've already seen branded alternatives cheaper (Kiddicare exclusively do a brand called Baby Weavers Imax, which is compatible with a maxi-cosi car seat, under £300 for both)...pushchairs aren't as important I guess and we're splashing a little more for the baby carrier because living in the centre of London with tubes and crowds etc doesn't warrant a huge buggy!xClick to expand...

Ive been doing some research on this too this last couple of days and have to say, ive read great reviews on this one:

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...hauck-malibu-all-in-one-travel-system---grey/

It comes in different colours too and everyone says its great, compact, not too heavy and real value for money :) xx


----------



## MnJ

Need some opinions, please, girls. My boyfriend's coworker says he's going to sell his crib. He says it's 3 years old but he doesn't know what brand. It has a built in changing table. This is the picture he sent. What do you think? He said to make him an offer...
 



Attached Files:







crib.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

MnJ said:


> Need some opinions, please, girls. My boyfriend's coworker says he's going to sell his crib. He says it's 3 years old but he doesn't know what brand. It has a built in changing table. This is the picture he sent. What do you think? He said to make him an offer...

I probably wouldn't. They've changed the safety regulations a fair amount in the last couple years and rebuilt cribs are more likely to have problems/missing components that ensure safety. It could be perfectly fine but I turned down a free used crib because of the changes they made last year.


----------



## MightyMom

I did a lot of research and used the Baby Bjorn, the Mei Tai, the Moby, and the Ergo carrier for DD. The Baby Bjorn isn't really useful until they are big enough for it, and they outgrow it pretty fast. There's a sweet spot where they are just the right size and used sparingly it won't hurt. The Mei Tai and Moby were both greay, but had to stop using the Moby (too stretchy) at about 9 months and the Mei Tai at 13 months (stretches on only one bias so better for bigger babies). The Ergo however was THE BEST ever and I wish I had bought it sooner. It supports under the legs like a wrap, but has a hip support to distribute the weight. And it can hold TODDLERS. Best carrier ever. I bought the infant insert so I can use it for Cole-Cat, but I still will use my wraps. Hubby loved them and wore DD all the time. Very comfortable and kept her happy while we were out and about. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I think I'm going to start with a Moby (or maybe sleepy wrap as they're half the price and get good reviews) and then once baby is too big get an ergo. 

:) 

Showed DH the Moby and he loves seeing babies so snuggly so he's definitely a fan.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lpjkp said:


> Eeeeek!! Bought our first big baby buy tonight ladies!! Pushchair and matching car seat!!! It looks and feels and folds amazing in person!! Love it!!xx
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Graco-Evo-Pushchair---Chilli/526014,default,pd.html#q=graco%20evo

Wow thats really nice for a Graco there have come a long way in the years!!!.... Mothercare also have good customer service too :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

pinktiara said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Pinktiara... i did the exact same with my 1st! i just bought literally one of everything out of mothercare etc!... Then i found most of the stuff was just pointless!
> 
> Changing Tables are just a waste of money and space! and why are the changing mats gotta be positioned on the side??? its easier to change a baby facing you lol it boggles the mind lol...
> 
> Baby baths, jeeze who invented those??? I did have one for my 1st and i had it in the front room, as it was the warmest room in the house Flooring was laminate so thought ah we will be fine and i had a section, so thought great! First time i used it, i didnt really realise that when you fill it up with water its fairly heavy and then needs to go to a sink or bath to empty! when you have a section you cant lift anything heavy... so it had to stay there all night till my partner came home on the morning from a night shift :/ Then another time i used it, the little rubber stopper wasnt propperally in... I realise water was leaking out and running away from us, i couldnt see because it was running on the opposite side!, well it got under the skirting boards and got under the flooring!!!... That day i went to asda and bought a baby bath seat that suckered to the bottom of the big Bath!!!
> 
> Cot quilts ive never understood those either, especially when guidelines suggest to always use blanklets and layer up if need be!!! I found Sleeping Bags the best invention EVERRRRRR
> 
> haha ya I always hated changing from the side pain in the butt. The bath is easier after a c section if you have the counter space but on the floor was a pain once I was better we got one of those chair type things that go in the regular bath not the suction ones but like a little hammock almost for babys haha it was the best thing we ever bought. I will get the baby sleep bags this time with my son he was just in sleepers I never did blankets but our place doesn't have heating control in each room now so sleep bags will be handy so I dont have to cook the rest of us haha.Click to expand...

See it would of probs been easier in the kitchen ont he work top so i didnt have to bend down and then get back up, but the kitchen in our old House had no radiators at all, it was a huge kitchen and always cold, i had him in the winter months so it was freezingggggg. I found it easier in the bath with a bath support.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

sarahuk said:


> lpjkp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lpjkp said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice babee! With being a newbie I need the help!xx
> 
> I wish i had help when i had my first... i didnt go on forums or anything, so everything was just a total guess on what i thought i needed, but ended up finding that alot of baby stuff is just plain useless! lol
> 
> I bought a Propper Pram, like bouncy type with big wheels. I paid alot for it and i hated it!!!, you had to tip it up, i.e lift the front wheels up everytime you wanted to turn a corner! after doing that millions of times a week, you soon get sick haha... I sold it to a secondhand pram shop in my local town and bought a maclaren when he was 6 months old.....
> 
> If money is no object, then i would deffo get something branded... But is money is tight, then get something lightly used and you will save a ton of money! its abit like buying a car... If you have the money to buy new, then fab, just aslong as you realise as soon as you drive it off the forecourt you will of lost alot of money! its the exact same :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the advice! Don't get me wrong, I'd LOVE to have a more expensive brand, but I don't think we'll realistaically be able to afford that...my DH is a soldier (And a low-paid soldier at that!) and I'll be just graduated when I give birth so no financial help, maternity pay etc, so we are really having to budget...we'll have a real shop around I guess, but I've already seen branded alternatives cheaper (Kiddicare exclusively do a brand called Baby Weavers Imax, which is compatible with a maxi-cosi car seat, under £300 for both)...pushchairs aren't as important I guess and we're splashing a little more for the baby carrier because living in the centre of London with tubes and crowds etc doesn't warrant a huge buggy!xClick to expand...
> 
> Ive been doing some research on this too this last couple of days and have to say, ive read great reviews on this one:
> 
> https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...hauck-malibu-all-in-one-travel-system---grey/
> 
> It comes in different colours too and everyone says its great, compact, not too heavy and real value for money :) xxClick to expand...

Do they not have it in Mothercare??? if so there will price match it and give you 10% off also :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ive only ever tried a like Sling thing Premaxx or whatever it was, didnt at all like it!... and then tried a Tomy front carrier, which he was ok in, youngest was born in august so it was warm... but killed my shoulders and wasnt ideal that i just had a C-Section lol Ooppps 

Ive got a couple of friends who are totally into wraps etc, there have tons!!!! even bought scarfs out of charity shops and used those!

I dont think ill be getting one... My boys are in full time school and my partner works from home, so i cant see where i would need to use one... Only used those i mentioned once each and just used a chair to put baby in when i needed to do washing etc :) or when i went in the bath my partner watched my son.. so probs just do the same x


----------



## jtink28

i had a happy moment at work this morning.

most of my women co-workers know i'm pregnant, but the men are slow to realize it. (i work as a receptionist at a large construction company) 
today, when i was filling up my water bottle, i mentioned that i was going to be on maternity leave in the hot months of summer, which would be nice. one of the guys turned to me, and asked, "are you hoping to get pregnant soon?" i could have hugged him. he was shocked when i told him i was almost 4 months pregnant. i've been feeling so big and fat lately, that it was nice to hear that it might be all in my head :)

love moments like that!


----------



## Sass827

J- you are so cute! I'm happy you're having such a good day!
Babee- can I pick your brain for a sec on push chairs? I'm really lost on the whole 3 wheels (triangle) vs 4 wheels (square). I'll say for the record, I do not run or jog. So I thought 4 wheels would be better and more compact for getting around, but SIL says the 3 wheel makes or a smoother ride for the baby? I'm feeling over whelmed. I've been looking at britex b-ready and city versatile by baby jogger. Opinions are greatly appreciated here as DH doesn't even want to participate.


----------



## Sass827

And lady h, my mom had an amnio at 40 and was great. 1 perk is they will tell you the sex too. I'll be keeping fx for you getting great results.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sass... It depends on where you will be going... i.e are your pavements and roads near you flat and smooth, or are there bumpy(cobbles) is there lots of woodlands etc...

If Pavements are smooth and your usually going to be in shopping centres.. Then id say 4 wheels are perfectly fine! 4 wheels are usually solid tyres and therefore dont go flat or get punctures.

If there is uneven ground and lots of fields/woodlands, then i would say yeh 3 wheels maybe best to tackle the ground.


Me personally i hate 3-wheelers with a Passion! I tried a Baby Jogger City Mini with my youngest when he was about 2 years old and the front wheel was on swivel mode, so you could turn corners easy, i went round a corner and the whole pushchair went on its side!!! that scared the crap out of me... Also ive found when you try and go up and down the kerbs because there is only the 1 wheel at the front, if that wheel isnt aligned up straight, then you sort of wobble either left or right :/ which me personally i dont deem practical!... Most 3-wheelers can be quite bulky once folded, that 1 wheel at the front tends to stick up like a sore thumb and trying to get in and out of a carboot a nightmare :/

I prefer 4 wheels, as i feel there more sturdy! especially if you buy one with ball bearing wheels! you can push them with 1 finger and literally turn on a dime/penny... I also prefer 4wheels that has the option for the front wheels to swivel, so your not constantly lifting the pram up to turn corners etc...


----------



## jtink28

https://www.babyjogger.com/city_mini_sngl_dtl.aspx

i'm getting the city mini. even though i live in a big city, the streets of chicago are not smooth. they are bumpy, uneven and rough. also, we get crazy, crazy weather out here, and this stroller was recommended to me by every single mom i know out here. they all said it would be perfect for the weather. 

i think it depends on what kind of area you live in, and what kind of lifestyle you have. i actually do jog, so i'll be using this for that, too. i don't think there's a "right" or "wrong" stroller. 

also, i can't afford a $600 stroller. even the city mini is stretching my budget at $250. (it doesn't include the car seat) i see everyone with their cute, expensive strollers, like the uppababy and all that. i just simply cannot afford it! so the city mini it something i can afford, and something that has been highly recommended by the moms in the city that i live, you know? :)


----------



## lpjkp

jtink: That's such a shock that men can actually say really sweet things!!!! That must have been a lovely feeling!!

I've had a lovely day so far too, very contented day...I felt another little flutter this morning (Made me feel very happy inside!), then got a shock call from my Dad to say he was nearby and if I'd like to meet him to grab some lunch...I haven't seen him since I was 6 weeks pregnant, so it was very humbling him saying hello to my tummy and commenting that I look lovely so pregnant!


----------



## jtink28

so jealous of you guys that can feel flutters and kicks! i'm feeling nothing! i know the baby is just fine, but no movement that i can feel yet! poo.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

jtink28 said:


> so jealous of you guys that can feel flutters and kicks! i'm feeling nothing! i know the baby is just fine, but no movement that i can feel yet! poo.

Don't worry sweetie.

A few times a day I stay SUPER still and try and feel baby.

But no luck yet!


----------



## bobbles86

I haven't felt anything yet either.

I'm only 12 weeks though :)


----------



## kezziek

Jtink - won't be too long now hun and baby will be keeping you up at night wriggling round in there  took me ages first time to feel baby xxx

We have always had three wheelers i find four wheelers harder work but i've not tried the really exspensive ones. We had a mothercare my3 first time and we have a phil and teds which i recommend if yo think you may have two within 2-3 years as saves lots of money in investing in a double buggy as can be used as a single or a double, we love it but we love walking in the forest and everywhere, it handles the rough terrain well. My test for a buggy is always if I can push it and steer it easily with one hand.


----------



## sarahuk

Babee_Bugs said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lpjkp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lpjkp said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice babee! With being a newbie I need the help!xx
> 
> I wish i had help when i had my first... i didnt go on forums or anything, so everything was just a total guess on what i thought i needed, but ended up finding that alot of baby stuff is just plain useless! lol
> 
> I bought a Propper Pram, like bouncy type with big wheels. I paid alot for it and i hated it!!!, you had to tip it up, i.e lift the front wheels up everytime you wanted to turn a corner! after doing that millions of times a week, you soon get sick haha... I sold it to a secondhand pram shop in my local town and bought a maclaren when he was 6 months old.....
> 
> If money is no object, then i would deffo get something branded... But is money is tight, then get something lightly used and you will save a ton of money! its abit like buying a car... If you have the money to buy new, then fab, just aslong as you realise as soon as you drive it off the forecourt you will of lost alot of money! its the exact same :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the advice! Don't get me wrong, I'd LOVE to have a more expensive brand, but I don't think we'll realistaically be able to afford that...my DH is a soldier (And a low-paid soldier at that!) and I'll be just graduated when I give birth so no financial help, maternity pay etc, so we are really having to budget...we'll have a real shop around I guess, but I've already seen branded alternatives cheaper (Kiddicare exclusively do a brand called Baby Weavers Imax, which is compatible with a maxi-cosi car seat, under £300 for both)...pushchairs aren't as important I guess and we're splashing a little more for the baby carrier because living in the centre of London with tubes and crowds etc doesn't warrant a huge buggy!xClick to expand...
> 
> Ive been doing some research on this too this last couple of days and have to say, ive read great reviews on this one:
> 
> https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...hauck-malibu-all-in-one-travel-system---grey/
> 
> It comes in different colours too and everyone says its great, compact, not too heavy and real value for money :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Do they not have it in Mothercare??? if so there will price match it and give you 10% off also :)Click to expand...

Ohhh I never thought about that...I just saw it was 300 there and didnt know they did a price-check :D

Bit late now anyway...I bought it lol! x


----------



## kezziek

Jtink - won't be too long now hun and baby will be keeping you up at night wriggling round in there  took me ages first time to feel baby xxx

We have always had three wheelers i find four wheelers harder work but i've not tried the really exspensive ones. We had a mothercare my3 first time and we have a phil and teds which i recommend if yo think you may have two within 2-3 years as saves lots of money in investing in a double buggy as can be used as a single or a double, we love it but we love walking in the forest and everywhere, it handles the rough terrain well. My test for a buggy is always if I can push it and steer it easily with one hand.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

kezzie im like that, if i cant push it with 1 finger, i wont entertain it!... My partner Really likes the Phil & Teds!!! but for newborns i love propper carrycots etc and also i only walk to and from the town shopping centre everywhere else is by car... so i dont need like a trekking pram.

Ive bought the Bugaboo Cameleon, just because its easy to push, i cant stand a pram that you gotta heave or pull your back out everytime you push it lol.. Im very picky haha


----------



## Hann12

First day of no cyclogest! Scary!!


----------



## jtink28

totally odd question babee, but are there different prices in the UK for strollers? i looked at the bugaboo cameleon, but it's $850 here!!!! insane....i wish i could, but i just can't afford it :(


----------



## lpjkp

Oh gosh,im worn out now! Me and DH bought more baby things today (including our crib) and I cried because it all became real! Very emotional moment!

Belly is sore tonight, there has been some growing today and boy am I feeling it! Bedtime me thinks! Nyt everyone!xxx


----------



## Hann12

jtink28 said:


> totally odd question babee, but are there different prices in the UK for strollers? i looked at the bugaboo cameleon, but it's $850 here!!!! insane....i wish i could, but i just can't afford it :(

It's just as expensive in the UK - I got the cameleon with a maxi cosi cabrio fix car seat for £920


----------



## jtink28

Hann12 said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> totally odd question babee, but are there different prices in the UK for strollers? i looked at the bugaboo cameleon, but it's $850 here!!!! insane....i wish i could, but i just can't afford it :(
> 
> It's just as expensive in the UK - I got the cameleon with a maxi cosi cabrio fix car seat for £920Click to expand...

gulp....yikes! so jealous of you. i just can't afford it :nope:


----------



## Hann12

jtink28 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> totally odd question babee, but are there different prices in the UK for strollers? i looked at the bugaboo cameleon, but it's $850 here!!!! insane....i wish i could, but i just can't afford it :(
> 
> It's just as expensive in the UK - I got the cameleon with a maxi cosi cabrio fix car seat for £920Click to expand...
> 
> gulp....yikes! so jealous of you. i just can't afford it :nope:Click to expand...

I was lucky because we got it 2 years ago when I was expecting my first and my parents paid, all we had to do was pay for the car seat. It's very expensive!
I'm now in a situation where I will have a newborn and a 22 month old and might need a double buggy, they are expensive plus I don't know how long my DD will need a buggy for as she loves to walk! Tricky....


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'd love a Cameleon. 

I'm very very lucky in that my parents are giving us £1000 vouchers for John Lewis. So if we wanted to we could have the Cameleon. But that'd be over £800 of the vouchers gone before anything else. 

The Cosatto Giggle looks awesome and JL have it for £340 so if we got that instead we'd be able to get loads of others stuff with the vouchers too, like the car seat, furniture, monitor, bedding, clothes. 

We're going to go and look at them once I'm not so sick, and I'm REALLY hoping I like the Giggle up close!

In other news baby is a Lemon today! DH wants to call him Keith Lemon for the week - LMAO. Last week wasa meant to be Princess Peach but I just feel awkward calling it a girls name as I'm so sure it's a little guy in there. X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

jtink28 said:


> totally odd question babee, but are there different prices in the UK for strollers? i looked at the bugaboo cameleon, but it's $850 here!!!! insane....i wish i could, but i just can't afford it :(

I think thats quite cheap!... here the New Cam3 is £800.00 

800.00 British pounds sterling = 1272.3200 US dollars... So in america its alot cheaper!..

But i havent bought mine brand new though and its the 2nd Gen not the Brand New 3rd Gen.

Ive bought chassis and seat frame Used for £50.00 (Mega Bargain on ebay) Ive bought the front and back wheels Brand New (£70.00) Brand New Carrycot Fabrics with apron in 107Denim (£30.00), used Hood rods and clamps (£15.00) Off white cosytoes/footmuff used (£20.00).

I need Hood fabric (but i can make my own, so might do that instead), Basket, Raincover and Bumper Bar (oh and seat unit if i plan to use it when baby gets older, but its not essential now). Im keeping my eye out for Brand new bits on ebay though, i will find them! lol So its more or less New But its cost me a very small fraction of the cost. I would of loved to of been able to buy it all Brand New out the shop and got the Cam3 model, but i cant justify £800.00 on a pram that i know for 100% that it will only be used for 6 months, then ill probs end up with a Bee+ or Maclaren XLR lol

I bought my 2nd son a Brand New Cameleon out of John Lewis about 5 years ago now and it was only £550.00!!! well saying only, that was expensive! but i kept it till he was about 6-7months, sold it and got a Brand New Maclaren XLR :dohh: but when i sold it i got £600.00 for it as i bought footmuff, fabrics, changing bag etc so i didnt really loose out and wasnt out of pocket. But resell values of Bugaboo Cameleon's now have dropped alot! because of the Cam3 :/


----------



## julesjules100

MightyMom said:


> I did a lot of research and used the Baby Bjorn, the Mei Tai, the Moby, and the Ergo carrier for DD. The Baby Bjorn isn't really useful until they are big enough for it, and they outgrow it pretty fast. There's a sweet spot where they are just the right size and used sparingly it won't hurt. The Mei Tai and Moby were both greay, but had to stop using the Moby (too stretchy) at about 9 months and the Mei Tai at 13 months (stretches on only one bias so better for bigger babies). The Ergo however was THE BEST ever and I wish I had bought it sooner. It supports under the legs like a wrap, but has a hip support to distribute the weight. And it can hold TODDLERS. Best carrier ever. I bought the infant insert so I can use it for Cole-Cat, but I still will use my wraps. Hubby loved them and wore DD all the time. Very comfortable and kept her happy while we were out and about. :)

Just ordered the Ergo "Bundle of Joy" and the new Stokke one - both aren't crotch danglers so will have a look when they arrive and see which is best. The Stokke one looks like it may have more support across the parent's back but will have to see. I have a little bag of gravel in the garden so will add that in as a stunt baby to help assess.


----------



## julesjules100

Wow Babee! So enterprising, well done!


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> First day of no cyclogest! Scary!!

Don't worry Hann. I was so terrified to pull it around 10 weeks but it was fine. I went from doing 3 a day for a few days, then 2, then 1. It will be ok x


----------



## Hann12

julesjules100 said:


> MightyMom said:
> 
> 
> I did a lot of research and used the Baby Bjorn, the Mei Tai, the Moby, and the Ergo carrier for DD. The Baby Bjorn isn't really useful until they are big enough for it, and they outgrow it pretty fast. There's a sweet spot where they are just the right size and used sparingly it won't hurt. The Mei Tai and Moby were both greay, but had to stop using the Moby (too stretchy) at about 9 months and the Mei Tai at 13 months (stretches on only one bias so better for bigger babies). The Ergo however was THE BEST ever and I wish I had bought it sooner. It supports under the legs like a wrap, but has a hip support to distribute the weight. And it can hold TODDLERS. Best carrier ever. I bought the infant insert so I can use it for Cole-Cat, but I still will use my wraps. Hubby loved them and wore DD all the time. Very comfortable and kept her happy while we were out and about. :)
> 
> Just ordered the Ergo "Bundle of Joy" and the new Stokke one - both aren't crotch danglers so will have a look when they arrive and see which is best. The Stokke one looks like it may have more support across the parent's back but will have to see. I have a little bag of gravel in the garden so will add that in as a stunt baby to help assess.Click to expand...

Let us know what you think! I've never seen either so always good to get a review!


----------



## Hann12

julesjules100 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> First day of no cyclogest! Scary!!
> 
> Don't worry Hann. I was so terrified to pull it around 10 weeks but it was fine. I went from doing 3 a day for a few days, then 2, then 1. It will be ok xClick to expand...

Thanks - I was on two a day, then just did a week of one per day then yesterday had none. So far so good but it is scary!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

julesjules100 said:


> Wow Babee! So enterprising, well done!

Sometimes it just has to be done :), I wish i could afford a Brand New shop bought pram, but the money ive saved i can buy other things ive got my eyes on :) lol


----------



## julesjules100

Totally. Especially when some of the models will only be in use until they are about 6 months. 

I was really torn on the Chameleon versus the Bee but I think that the Bee may win: better suited to City living and the lightest. I was going to go for a Stokke but they are so heavy! The other one that I want to find/see although haven't yet is the Jane range. I was thinking about getting this https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...56+5001+904_10751_-1_14572_162935_10001_14572 as it can lie flat for long car journeys. Haven't looked into it too much but hoping it can attach to another pram base (like onto the Bee).


----------



## pinktiara

finally 14 weeks woo baby is movin like crazy very light still but I sure feel it. 5 weeks and 3 days until I find out the sex hahah not that i'm counting.


----------



## lpjkp

Happy lemon day pink tiara!

It's happy orange day for me and 14 days until we find out whether we're team pink or team blue! Very exciting! I haven't felt anything else apart from that flutter the other day, no matter how much I've laid there today to try and feel it! Starting to doubt whether it's even that that I felt......ahh well, the kicks and punches will be here soon enough, I'm sure!x


----------



## pinktiara

this is my second so it's much easier to tell the difference with my first I passed it off as gas for a long time haha


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. :)

13 days til Pink or Blue! Eeeee. 

Such a bad headache today!! Urgh. Had it all last night and have woken up with it still here. :( 

Hope you all have a nice day planned. Xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

julesjules100 said:


> Totally. Especially when some of the models will only be in use until they are about 6 months.
> 
> I was really torn on the Chameleon versus the Bee but I think that the Bee may win: better suited to City living and the lightest. I was going to go for a Stokke but they are so heavy! The other one that I want to find/see although haven't yet is the Jane range. I was thinking about getting this https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...56+5001+904_10751_-1_14572_162935_10001_14572 as it can lie flat for long car journeys. Haven't looked into it too much but hoping it can attach to another pram base (like onto the Bee).

The thing with Janes' is there are fickle and will only attach to a Jane!...

Ive seen some people although not reccomended is buy a Quinny Carrycot, and use the Maxi cosi Carseat adaptors on the Bee+ so that you can attach the carrycot to the bee+ as there use the same adaptors.

I love Bee's oh there push lovely and also the one piece fold wins all the time!, but the only downfall is, there dont sell appropriate carrycots that fit onto the chassis, the only thing that it reccomended is to buy a Bugaboo Cocoon which is just padded fabric with a headrest and place that inside the Bee+ and then strap baby inside... Its not to everyones taste as there would rather a carrycot where baby doesnt need to be fastened in... But just depends what you want :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

pinktiara said:


> finally 14 weeks woo baby is movin like crazy very light still but I sure feel it. 5 weeks and 3 days until I find out the sex hahah not that i'm counting.

I darent start counting! i could of found out in 2 days, if OH played Ball!... but Nope he wants to be difficult hahaa...

Were off to the carboot today and see if we can find some bargains, ive got my notepad at the ready incase i see something, then i can tick it off :D


----------



## Sass827

I think I may have felt him once or twice, but then Im disappointed days I feel nothing. 10 more days til my scan. Really hoping the LO cooperates. Started my registry last night too. This is really feeling real but I'm still so scared something could go wrong. I'll feel so much better when were all safely at 25 weeks.


----------



## Hann12

Sass I only feel tiny flutters every now and then, at this stage they can still hide and be deep so it's more unusual to feel it every day than not at all or periodically. It won't be long before proper kicks will happen though! My DD had a terrible habit of kicking my cervix and it was so uncomfortable, really hope this baby doesn't do it!!


----------



## jtink28

i'm really excited for the day when i feel real kicks. i am pretty sure i felt a little flutter last night, but i'm trying not to get too excited about it until i feel one again. i want to make sure i'm not going crazy :)


----------



## Hann12

You'll feel it again soon for sure! 

Just eaten over 500 calories of chocolate reindeer!! Feel so guilty for eating it, so bad!


----------



## Sass827

Baby wants chocolate!


----------



## pinktiara

Babee_Bugs said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> finally 14 weeks woo baby is movin like crazy very light still but I sure feel it. 5 weeks and 3 days until I find out the sex hahah not that i'm counting.
> 
> I darent start counting! i could of found out in 2 days, if OH played Ball!... but Nope he wants to be difficult hahaa...
> 
> Were off to the carboot today and see if we can find some bargains, ive got my notepad at the ready incase i see something, then i can tick it off :DClick to expand...

haha Ya my hubby was fine if i wanted an early scan but I would rather not because I don't want to be given the wrong sex which happens quite often early on. I cannot wait to find out so I can buy stuff if its a boy we have so many clothes as I already have a boy and hubbys brother has 2 boys plus his mom keeps everything lol. If its a girl were in trouble because im a girly girl and will want all pink !!


----------



## pinktiara

Sass827 said:


> I think I may have felt him once or twice, but then Im disappointed days I feel nothing. 10 more days til my scan. Really hoping the LO cooperates. Started my registry last night too. This is really feeling real but I'm still so scared something could go wrong. I'll feel so much better when were all safely at 25 weeks.


I don't generally feel mine everyday either I get what your saying. I started my registry too isn't it crazy i feel like its going so fast yet so slow haha I think that fear doesn't go away until baby is in your arms. Especially with all the reading I do on here even though I already have a son I read about things I didn't even know could happen. I try not to think of it im happy having making it to 14 weeks!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

pinktiara said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> finally 14 weeks woo baby is movin like crazy very light still but I sure feel it. 5 weeks and 3 days until I find out the sex hahah not that i'm counting.
> 
> I darent start counting! i could of found out in 2 days, if OH played Ball!... but Nope he wants to be difficult hahaa...
> 
> Were off to the carboot today and see if we can find some bargains, ive got my notepad at the ready incase i see something, then i can tick it off :DClick to expand...
> 
> haha Ya my hubby was fine if i wanted an early scan but I would rather not because I don't want to be given the wrong sex which happens quite often early on. I cannot wait to find out so I can buy stuff if its a boy we have so many clothes as I already have a boy and hubbys brother has 2 boys plus his mom keeps everything lol. If its a girl were in trouble because im a girly girl and will want all pink !!Click to expand...

awww can i swap him for mine! lol... I suppose its good were waiting though :grr: lol... Because i still dont think i would believe it (as for like you say, it being too early) and then i would probs wait till the 20 week scan to doubley make sure... Were having a 4D scan in January so i can always double check then lol x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

pinktiara said:


> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have felt him once or twice, but then Im disappointed days I feel nothing. 10 more days til my scan. Really hoping the LO cooperates. Started my registry last night too. This is really feeling real but I'm still so scared something could go wrong. I'll feel so much better when were all safely at 25 weeks.
> 
> 
> I don't generally feel mine everyday either I get what your saying. I started my registry too isn't it crazy i feel like its going so fast yet so slow haha I think that fear doesn't go away until baby is in your arms. Especially with all the reading I do on here even though I already have a son I read about things I didn't even know could happen. I try not to think of it im happy having making it to 14 weeks!Click to expand...

Whats a Registry?.... for the last few days ive been feeling my baby at some point everyday. At first though it happened on 1 sunday and i didnt feel anything else for about a week. But im 16weeks tomorrow, give it time you will be getting booted during the night! there always seem to wait till your trying to go to sleep and then start dancing lol x


----------



## lpjkp

I'm such a sad pregnant lady, hehe! I'm sat here working on my final university dissertation and, from reading that baby is beginning to hear voices/sounds at 15 weeks, I'm playing baby lullaby tunes whilst I'm working so he/she doesn't get tired of my droaning voice!!!!

Baby could at least say thank you with a flutter though.....!


----------



## Hann12

Babee - I think a registry is to do with baby showers - registering for gifts like you would a wedding over here. Obviously not a UK thing, along with baby showers really!

Lpjkp - that's cute! I used to play lots of relaxing music to my DD when I was pregnant but nowadays with this pregnancy all the baby is getting is the sound of waybuloo and in the night garden - and my DD!!


----------



## lpjkp

Haha! Hann, I think I'm going to steer clear of cbeebies and all programmes child-related until the time comes when they'll be on 24/7! This way, I can hum along to twinkle little star too, and I actually have an excuse to enjoy baby tunes for a while!x


----------



## jtink28

yes, it's basically just like a wedding registry - you sign up for things you want or need for the new baby, and at the baby shower, guests can choose to shop off your registry, or buy whatever they like. most people i know prefer to buy off the registry, because then they know the new mother will really use it. you guys don't do baby showers over there? oh, that's the part i'm looking forward to the most in the pregnancy. a party with all my friends and family where they give you presents for the little one!!! :)

i had a happy thing happen at work this morning - a co-worker who had a baby 6 months ago just brought me a huge bag of maternity clothes that she no longer needs! she's done having babies, and she's about the same size, so thought i could use them. the best part is - she's fashionable! :)


----------



## Hann12

jtink28 said:


> yes, it's basically just like a wedding registry - you sign up for things you want or need for the new baby, and at the baby shower, guests can choose to shop off your registry, or buy whatever they like. most people i know prefer to buy off the registry, because then they know the new mother will really use it. you guys don't do baby showers over there? oh, that's the part i'm looking forward to the most in the pregnancy. a party with all my friends and family where they give you presents for the little one!!! :)
> 
> i had a happy thing happen at work this morning - a co-worker who had a baby 6 months ago just brought me a huge bag of maternity clothes that she no longer needs! she's done having babies, and she's about the same size, so thought i could use them. the best part is - she's fashionable! :)

I think probably some people have baby showers but a registry isn't a normal thing to do. Mostly (I think) its just a case of when the baby is born people send gifts/bring gifts. Unfortunately that does mean you get repeats of things, things you don't necessarily need, and lots and lots of 0-3 month clothes! It would be nice to have a baby shower though, bet they are fun! I always see them on US films and they look good! 

As for the tv - def don't watch the childrens channels!! I only put the TV on for 20 minutes in the morning, 15 at lunch and then the bedtime hour but thats quite enough. Some of the programs are awful!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ahhhh right I'm with ya now! Lol... I would love a baby shower! But it's just not the normal here though...

When someone I know has a baby I get something in 3-6months, as you can guarantee there will have loads of 0-3 :)


----------



## Hann12

Babee I'm the same, always go at least a size up! Most people don't though!


----------



## pinktiara

Babee_Bugs said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> finally 14 weeks woo baby is movin like crazy very light still but I sure feel it. 5 weeks and 3 days until I find out the sex hahah not that i'm counting.
> 
> I darent start counting! i could of found out in 2 days, if OH played Ball!... but Nope he wants to be difficult hahaa...
> 
> Were off to the carboot today and see if we can find some bargains, ive got my notepad at the ready incase i see something, then i can tick it off :DClick to expand...
> 
> haha Ya my hubby was fine if i wanted an early scan but I would rather not because I don't want to be given the wrong sex which happens quite often early on. I cannot wait to find out so I can buy stuff if its a boy we have so many clothes as I already have a boy and hubbys brother has 2 boys plus his mom keeps everything lol. If its a girl were in trouble because im a girly girl and will want all pink !!Click to expand...
> 
> awww can i swap him for mine! lol... I suppose its good were waiting though :grr: lol... Because i still dont think i would believe it (as for like you say, it being too early) and then i would probs wait till the 20 week scan to doubley make sure... Were having a 4D scan in January so i can always double check then lol xClick to expand...

lol ya hes pretty easy going with what I want thank goodness. I have my 4d booked for February this baby is going to be peeped on many times hahah


----------



## pinktiara

Babee_Bugs said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> I think I may have felt him once or twice, but then Im disappointed days I feel nothing. 10 more days til my scan. Really hoping the LO cooperates. Started my registry last night too. This is really feeling real but I'm still so scared something could go wrong. I'll feel so much better when were all safely at 25 weeks.
> 
> 
> I don't generally feel mine everyday either I get what your saying. I started my registry too isn't it crazy i feel like its going so fast yet so slow haha I think that fear doesn't go away until baby is in your arms. Especially with all the reading I do on here even though I already have a son I read about things I didn't even know could happen. I try not to think of it im happy having making it to 14 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> Whats a Registry?.... for the last few days ive been feeling my baby at some point everyday. At first though it happened on 1 sunday and i didnt feel anything else for about a week. But im 16weeks tomorrow, give it time you will be getting booted during the night! there always seem to wait till your trying to go to sleep and then start dancing lol xClick to expand...

registry is when you make a list of stuff you want and people can go to the store pull up that list and buy it for you for the baby shower. I mainly do mine so I remember what I wanted to buy when I start shopping haha.


----------



## pinktiara

Hann12 said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> yes, it's basically just like a wedding registry - you sign up for things you want or need for the new baby, and at the baby shower, guests can choose to shop off your registry, or buy whatever they like. most people i know prefer to buy off the registry, because then they know the new mother will really use it. you guys don't do baby showers over there? oh, that's the part i'm looking forward to the most in the pregnancy. a party with all my friends and family where they give you presents for the little one!!! :)
> 
> i had a happy thing happen at work this morning - a co-worker who had a baby 6 months ago just brought me a huge bag of maternity clothes that she no longer needs! she's done having babies, and she's about the same size, so thought i could use them. the best part is - she's fashionable! :)
> 
> I think probably some people have baby showers but a registry isn't a normal thing to do. Mostly (I think) its just a case of when the baby is born people send gifts/bring gifts. Unfortunately that does mean you get repeats of things, things you don't necessarily need, and lots and lots of 0-3 month clothes! It would be nice to have a baby shower though, bet they are fun! I always see them on US films and they look good!
> 
> As for the tv - def don't watch the childrens channels!! I only put the TV on for 20 minutes in the morning, 15 at lunch and then the bedtime hour but thats quite enough. Some of the programs are awful!!Click to expand...

Here it's totally normal and when you have a registry you don't get duplicates because when someone buys something off your registry it gets taken off. You also pick the sizes of things you want like with my son he was huge and the newborn stuff didn't fit him haha.It's really to make it easier for other people to know what you actually need very common here in canada!!


----------



## Sass827

Oh I'm sorry UK girls don't get registries. It's a blast! I'm doing 2- one on amazon and one on babies r us. It really helps everyone get you just what you want and sets you up for easy returns in case you find you don't need a few things. babies is doing registry rewards too so you can make out at the end.
Most US women will only have a shower for their first, but my friends have told me they make fake registries for subsequent babies to buy on their own at a discount because it was on the registry. 
J- your so lucky for the clothes. SIL is bringing me some, but not until nov. 29, and I'm not sure I can make it that long! I haven't gained anymore, but I'm really getting bigger!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. How are you all?

I *think* my sickness my be on its way out! Still thrown up the last 2 days but have hardly felt bad at all at any other time. 

Headaches and constipation are taking over where the nausea has left off though. :(


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake that's great that the sickness is going! Mine is too! Haven't felt sick for 2 days now and my tiredness is much better!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I hadn't thought about it, but I'm less tired too!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Babee - just had a peep on the front page - I'm due May 11th, not 10th.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

CupcakeBaby - okie dokie hunnie ill change it x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks sweetie. :) How are you today?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i feel like utter S**t today :(... Got a horrid Headache :( I knew i was gonna get one today, when my mood started to shift yesterday tea time, then slept for 2 hours after tea, went to bed at 11:30pm and found it hard to wake up at 8:30am. bleurghhhhh :(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( Poor you.

I've had bad headache the past 4 days or so.

Using that 4head stick stuff and it does take the edge off a little. X


----------



## lpjkp

I really feel for the ladies with headaches...they're one thing I can't cope with...

...yay for the easing of morning sickness! I think mine seems to be every other day now (going by feeling good yesterday then throwing up today) which I can deal with...

...what I can't deal with is waking up with little stretch marks on ONE boob! WTH?! Everybody told me to keep my belly moisturised, but nobody told me about boobs(until my mom conveniently told me this morning!)...I was so naive! I've gotten out every oil and cream possible this morning, I'm determined to keep myself oiled up for the remaining months!

...got my pushchair being delivered this morning...I promised I wouldn't open it while my hubby is away on exercise with the army, but he knows that won't happen...I'm so freakin excited!

...hubby has also really melted my heart and has started calling baby "tomee"...when I asked why, he said because we've bought so many tomee tipee things,he's a tomee tipee baby! It's very cute though!x


----------



## poppy13

My headaches are awful so know how you're feeling. This is the 6th week of a headache everyday & I've been off work for 3 weeks with them. They just wipe me out, yesterday I ironed 5 tshirts then had to go to bed for the rest of the day. I'm really not enjoying pregnancy at all :-(

I am glad your sickness is going though, I was lucky and didnt get any so guess the headaches are my horrible side effect.
Xx
p.s I'm 16 weeks today!!


----------



## lpjkp

Wow! Happy avocado day poppy! 16 weeks is a huge milestone!! 

Our babies are getting so big now!x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

poppy13 said:


> My headaches are awful so know how you're feeling. This is the 6th week of a headache everyday & I've been off work for 3 weeks with them. They just wipe me out, yesterday I ironed 5 tshirts then had to go to bed for the rest of the day. I'm really not enjoying pregnancy at all :-(
> 
> I am glad your sickness is going though, I was lucky and didnt get any so guess the headaches are my horrible side effect.
> Xx
> p.s I'm 16 weeks today!!

Yayyyy were both avocado's :)

Ive got an appointment to have a MRI and MRA (with dye) the 5th of December... Just waiting to hear back from my Neurologist whether i can have the dye or not :(


----------



## poppy13

Babee_Bugs said:


> poppy13 said:
> 
> 
> My headaches are awful so know how you're feeling. This is the 6th week of a headache everyday & I've been off work for 3 weeks with them. They just wipe me out, yesterday I ironed 5 tshirts then had to go to bed for the rest of the day. I'm really not enjoying pregnancy at all :-(
> 
> I am glad your sickness is going though, I was lucky and didnt get any so guess the headaches are my horrible side effect.
> Xx
> p.s I'm 16 weeks today!!
> 
> Yayyyy were both avocado's :)
> 
> Ive got an appointment to have a MRI and MRA (with dye) the 5th of December... Just waiting to hear back from my Neurologist whether i can have the dye or not :(Click to expand...

Is that for the headaches?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yes and No... Its because i had a ruptured brain anuerysm coiled in 2009... and due to being pregnant extra blood flow causes veins to swell etc... so there need to make sure my anuerysm is ok.... 

Id rather wait though :/ the thought of having a MRI whilst being pregnant, scares me :(


----------



## Hann12

Sorry for all the headaches, I have one today too. I hate them!! I also felt sick this afternoon again big arghhhh!!


----------



## Hann12

Lpjkp - forgot to say, cover yourself in bio oil from boobs to upper thighs. I did that and got no stretch marks in my first pregnancy. Doubt I'll be so lucky this time but I'm giving it a good go!


----------



## TTCBean

I've had horrible migraines and extreme fatigue since hitting second tri... I feel so useless :( I want to work out this morning but I can barely THINK about moving. :( This is the only thing I despise about pregnancy... my goal was to keep up with my fitness routines and stay active... yeah right!!


----------



## Hann12

Babee_Bugs said:


> Yes and No... Its because i had a ruptured brain anuerysm coiled in 2009... and due to being pregnant extra blood flow causes veins to swell etc... so there need to make sure my anuerysm is ok....
> 
> Id rather wait though :/ the thought of having a MRI whilst being pregnant, scares me :(

Babee - sounds so scary, I hope it's not as scary as it sounds and that they are taking good care of you. I was meant to have an MRI on my back last pregnancy when I was 34 weeks but I opted to hold it off until after my DD was born, but it sounds like you can't hold off :(


----------



## lpjkp

Hann, I've gone to buy some Johnson's baby oil to use morning and night after my mom's advice (She's had 5 children and not one stretchmark as a result of using it!) so I'm going to give that a go...I've got a couple stretch marks pre-pregnancy (Not sure how since I never put on any weight!!), so I'd like it to stay like that without adding more!

babee: aww :( I know there's a good reason for them needing to do an MRI, but I bet it doesn't make it any less nerve racking does it? I'm sure baby is fine and they'll be extra sensitive to your situation, but your health needs to be good for baby to be good too!x

TTC: You make me feel like a right lazy bugger with talking about work outs..."work out" is not something that gets mentioned under my roof!lol I tried to run to the lift the other day and had to stop because I could feel my uterus moving around inside my tummy and it was a very weird feeling!

Our pushchair has been delivered too...I love it, and was jumping around so excited!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







536424_10152256383745335_1947898420_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CupcakeBaby

lpjkp said:


> Hann, I've gone to buy some Johnson's baby oil to use morning and night after my mom's advice (She's had 5 children and not one stretchmark as a result of using it!) so I'm going to give that a go...I've got a couple stretch marks pre-pregnancy (Not sure how since I never put on any weight!!), so I'd like it to stay like that without adding more!
> 
> babee: aww :( I know there's a good reason for them needing to do an MRI, but I bet it doesn't make it any less nerve racking does it? I'm sure baby is fine and they'll be extra sensitive to your situation, but your health needs to be good for baby to be good too!x
> 
> TTC: You make me feel like a right lazy bugger with talking about work outs..."work out" is not something that gets mentioned under my roof!lol I tried to run to the lift the other day and had to stop because I could feel my uterus moving around inside my tummy and it was a very weird feeling!
> 
> Our pushchair has been delivered too...I love it, and was jumping around so excited!!!!!!

LOVE the pram!! Which make is it?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann12 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Yes and No... Its because i had a ruptured brain anuerysm coiled in 2009... and due to being pregnant extra blood flow causes veins to swell etc... so there need to make sure my anuerysm is ok....
> 
> Id rather wait though :/ the thought of having a MRI whilst being pregnant, scares me :(
> 
> Babee - sounds so scary, I hope it's not as scary as it sounds and that they are taking good care of you. I was meant to have an MRI on my back last pregnancy when I was 34 weeks but I opted to hold it off until after my DD was born, but it sounds like you can't hold off :(Click to expand...

Im having "Talks" with my neurologist as ill only be around 19-20weeks when there want to do the MRI, i know im out of the 1st Trimester. But they initally put me down for a MRA aswell which is a MRI with IV Fluid Dye, which is deffo a NO-NO... so hes conveying with radiologists etc etc to see they reckon because i cant have the Dye, so not sure if there is any point in having the MRI, i.e will it show a good enough image etc... Because if not then there will wait till after baby is born. But if they think there will get a good image then i may have to have it, as there want to prevent my anuerysm from leaking again :( and being pregnant poses a higher risk than normal... bleurghhh i feel sooo crap


----------



## Hann12

Looks good lpjkp! I love the red!


----------



## lpjkp

CupCake: It's the new Graco Evo...It's amazing! So light (I can pick it up easily with one hand), it's one button fold, it's got the attachment to attach the graco car seat directly to the chassis...I love love love it! It cost us £279 for the pushchair (Came with stroller, footmuff, rain cover), £89 for the car seat and (I think) £35 for the car seat adaptor to click it straight into the car...amazing value!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

lpjkp said:


> CupCake: It's the new Graco Evo...It's amazing! So light (I can pick it up easily with one hand), it's one button fold, it's got the attachment to attach the graco car seat directly to the chassis...I love love love it! It cost us £279 for the pushchair (Came with stroller, footmuff, rain cover), £89 for the car seat and (I think) £35 for the car seat adaptor to click it straight into the car...amazing value!

Amazing!! Can it lie flat? And can the seat unit face you?


----------



## lpjkp

Yep, it's got 3 lowering levels from upright, medium, lie flat, it's got a bit at the bottom that either clicks up for full leg support (Like lying down), medium or down completely the bigger baby gets, and it's forward and rearward facing...the seat unit/car seat unit literally just clicks in and clicks out directly on/off the chassis...I can lift it out with just the one hand, it's really smooth


----------



## Hann12

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Yes and No... Its because i had a ruptured brain anuerysm coiled in 2009... and due to being pregnant extra blood flow causes veins to swell etc... so there need to make sure my anuerysm is ok....
> 
> Id rather wait though :/ the thought of having a MRI whilst being pregnant, scares me :(
> 
> Babee - sounds so scary, I hope it's not as scary as it sounds and that they are taking good care of you. I was meant to have an MRI on my back last pregnancy when I was 34 weeks but I opted to hold it off until after my DD was born, but it sounds like you can't hold off :(Click to expand...
> 
> Im having "Talks" with my neurologist as ill only be around 19-20weeks when there want to do the MRI, i know im out of the 1st Trimester. But they initally put me down for a MRA aswell which is a MRI with IV Fluid Dye, which is deffo a NO-NO... so hes conveying with radiologists etc etc to see they reckon because i cant have the Dye, so not sure if there is any point in having the MRI, i.e will it show a good enough image etc... Because if not then there will wait till after baby is born. But if they think there will get a good image then i may have to have it, as there want to prevent my anuerysm from leaking again :( and being pregnant poses a higher risk than normal... bleurghhh i feel sooo crapClick to expand...

Wow it's complicated, I'm sorry :hugs: I hope they manage to get a safe solution for both you and the baby x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

lpjkp said:


> Yep, it's got 3 lowering levels from upright, medium, lie flat, it's got a bit at the bottom that either clicks up for full leg support (Like lying down), medium or down completely the bigger baby gets, and it's forward and rearward facing...the seat unit/car seat unit literally just clicks in and clicks out directly on/off the chassis...I can lift it out with just the one hand, it's really smooth

Wow - sounds amazing. :)


----------



## kezziek

Hi ladies just popping my head in. Babee good they are keeping an eye on you but must be scary xxx

Lpjkp lovely pram! X

Have managed not to take a sickness tablet since yesterday morning but still feel quite sick and tired all the time. I can't believe the exhaustion this time round. Will be 16 weeks on Friday so just hoping it will get easier soon. Not heard a date for my 20 week scan yet but seeing my midwife on Monday for the 2nd time so I will ask her and hopefully get to hear babies heartrate for the first time too


----------



## Courtney917

Hi ladies!!!

Sorry I have been MIA! I actually unsubscribed by accident and couldn't find the thread again :-/. How is everyone?!? Can you believe we are all close to our 20 week scans??! Has anyone had any gender guesses from their NT scans?

I'm so sorry to hear what youre going through Babee! I hope it all works out for the best! 

I haven't had a chance to read through the thread but I hope your all doing well!

Oh and from my NT scan baby is measuring a week ahead, due date is still May 1 but ill prob be having baby in April....I'm thinking 3rd week bc I always go 2 weeks early!


----------



## pinktiara

is anyone crampy lately I feel like I haven't had them in a long time than today i'm like ew feels like my period is coming lol. Got my drs app tomorrow get to hear the heartbeat again and hope my blood pressure has gone down so random.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Pinktiara - I've been having a lot of ligament pain. And also constipation which is the more painful of the two. Causing quite a lot of cramps. 

Can properly feel my uterus now an we used the doppler last night and baby is much higher. :) Nice to see my bump might be here soon!!!

Hope you all have a lovely day. Xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann12 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Yes and No... Its because i had a ruptured brain anuerysm coiled in 2009... and due to being pregnant extra blood flow causes veins to swell etc... so there need to make sure my anuerysm is ok....
> 
> Id rather wait though :/ the thought of having a MRI whilst being pregnant, scares me :(
> 
> Babee - sounds so scary, I hope it's not as scary as it sounds and that they are taking good care of you. I was meant to have an MRI on my back last pregnancy when I was 34 weeks but I opted to hold it off until after my DD was born, but it sounds like you can't hold off :(Click to expand...
> 
> Im having "Talks" with my neurologist as ill only be around 19-20weeks when there want to do the MRI, i know im out of the 1st Trimester. But they initally put me down for a MRA aswell which is a MRI with IV Fluid Dye, which is deffo a NO-NO... so hes conveying with radiologists etc etc to see they reckon because i cant have the Dye, so not sure if there is any point in having the MRI, i.e will it show a good enough image etc... Because if not then there will wait till after baby is born. But if they think there will get a good image then i may have to have it, as there want to prevent my anuerysm from leaking again :( and being pregnant poses a higher risk than normal... bleurghhh i feel sooo crapClick to expand...
> 
> Wow it's complicated, I'm sorry :hugs: I hope they manage to get a safe solution for both you and the baby xClick to expand...

story of my life lol :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lpjkp - pram looks fab!... i would deffo get the carseat Base! oh those are a life saver especially when your in and out the car etc, saves having to strap them in all the time etc...

Kezzie - urghhh im sorry you still feel sickly chick :hugs:

courtney - :wave: hey hunnie, i did wonder where you got too lol... my due date is now 30th of april :haha: but need to have a C-Section and so it will be at least a week early

Pinktiara - Ive noticed like a wishy washy feeling especially if i walk for long periods, it just feels like my pelvis is gonna give way :/


----------



## lpjkp

Ouch :( my head feels like its going to explode this morning, and sat here feeling sick and hungry, but having to wait to see if I'll be sick so. Don't waste any breakfast.....it's a crappy day for me!


----------



## Hann12

lpjkp said:


> Ouch :( my head feels like its going to explode this morning, and sat here feeling sick and hungry, but having to wait to see if I'll be sick so. Don't waste any breakfast.....it's a crappy day for me!

I'm full of tired and headache too, unfortunately my DD is full of energy so no rest for me!! Got my MIL here tomorrow afternoon for a couple of days so want to get some rest while she's here!


----------



## bobbles86

sounds like we're all feeling a bit stuffy nosed and headachy at the minute :hugs:

I've got my scan tomorrow morning, so nervous, first time we will have seen baby, this is our 4th baby and I'm still as nervous and excited as what I was with my first :wacko:

kate xx


----------



## bobbles86

eeek I'm a peach... although I think they will put me back to a plum when they date baby tomorrow


----------



## Hann12

Hope it goes well Kate! I was really excited this time round too! 

Yep headaches and feeling rubbish seems to be getting a lot of us! I hadn't considered that mine might be related to a cold but now I think about it I might have a sinus infection coming. Not good as I can't take anything for it arghhhh!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww goodluck for scan tomorrow Kate :D you never know there may put you forward ;)


----------



## Courtney917

Yep I'm still here! We were affected by a bad storm in the US so were without power for a while and had some damage to our roof so I've been contending with all of that fun stuff,lol. Glad to see everyone is doing well.


----------



## Hann12

Got my downs result back - 1 in 11000 (for my age it's 1in 690) so I'm very pleased with that. One less thing to worry about!!
And I'm feeling the baby every day now which is very exciting, looking forward to proper kicks in a few weeks!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Great news Hann. :)


----------



## Laubull

Hi girls! 

Scan update from me, baby Bull is due 21st May, I'm 13+1 weeks, 3 weeks ahead of my dates. A little camera shy at first, had to jump around to get measurements, not sure how it'll cope having a photographer as a father! So amazed  I will post pictures later.

Hope everyone else is well 

X
X


----------



## Hann12

Wow Laubull congratualations! How come your 3 weeks ahead? Were you not sure when you ovulated before?


----------



## Sass827

Congrats on the results Hann! So nice to have the reassurance. 
Congrats on skipping 3 weeks bull!


----------



## lpjkp

Hann: YAY! for such great NT results!!!! That's one weight off your shoulders, that's for sure!!!!!! 

Lau: Congratulations on a healthy scan!! And yay for being put ahead!!! I'm not sure whether you meant 3 weeks or 3 days (Your ticker is 3 days behind the date you got put to, so I assumed you'd been daydreaming when you wrote weeks? hehe!) but, either way, being put forward is always a fantastic feeling! Congrats on reaching 2nd tri regardless, what a lovely milestone!x

Sass: Happy orange week!!!!x

Anybody reaching second tri, congrats!!!!!! Anybody on new weeks, happy new week!! By now I'm thinking we're mostly limes/peaches/lemons/oranges/avocados??? Eeek! They're pretty humungous fruits!x


----------



## jtink28

i know....still crazy to think i'm in the 2nd trimester. eeek!
we're almost halfway there!


----------



## lpjkp

I know, it's crazy!!!! To think, christmas day isn't long away now and I'll be 22 weeks then!! eek! It's going by so fast now that 1st tri is out of the way! I find myself actually loving being pregnant now, and I get such a warm fuzzy feeling when I think about our baby!


----------



## Laubull

Lol baby brain already, I meant 3 days, sorry girls!

Anyway here it is! What do you think? I am thinking girl but happy either way.

Hann, congrats on your NT results.

x
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bull.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Courtney917

That's great Han!, I'm waiting for mine as well...should get it by Friday.


----------



## lpjkp

Lau: What a lovely scan picture!!! Ermm, I'm no good with these guesses at all!! I'd be inclined to say a girl just purely because it's a very cute shaped head!


----------



## Laubull

Thank you lpjkp


----------



## maybesoon

Laubull cute scan!!!!

I can't wait til Saturday!!! If all goes well we will find out if we are Team Pink or Team Blue!!! And the best part for those of you that know the issues I've been having & being separated from dh. We have been talking. We actually had a little movie date at his house Saturday which went well. I actually hated for the night to end & have to leave. But it was good. So it's looking like he is going with me Saturday for the gender/3d scan!!! We will be leaving Friday after he gets off work & staying the night in a hotel. Kind of a little get away for us. I'm hoping we can really do some talking & get some issues worked out while we are away.

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Laubull

Thanks maybesoon. I hope your weekend goes well, sounds good so far  x


----------



## pinktiara

Hey ladies back from my dr app all is well with babes she says it sounds like a girls heartbeat my 3 year old came with this time he was so excited to hear it lol so we shall see in a month. Got back some of my blood work i'm immune to a few viruses so that's good to know only thing that bugged me is my genetic testing with my son It was one set of blood tests and you got the results back. Well now its two sets and its more accurate so they make you wait until after your second set to know. I'm not too concerned but it would be nice to know all is well right now. My second set is next week so its not too long to wait but annoying. Other than that all is going good lost 2 lbs but I didn't want to eat much first trimester so its fine she said.


----------



## jtink28

pinktiara said:


> Hey ladies back from my dr app all is well with babes she says it sounds like a girls heartbeat my 3 year old came with this time he was so excited to hear it lol so we shall see in a month. Got back some of my blood work i'm immune to a few viruses so that's good to know only thing that bugged me is my genetic testing with my son It was one set of blood tests and you got the results back. Well now its two sets and its more accurate so they make you wait until after your second set to know. I'm not too concerned but it would be nice to know all is well right now. My second set is next week so its not too long to wait but annoying. Other than that all is going good lost 2 lbs but I didn't want to eat much first trimester so its fine she said.

great news! i am sure everything is 100% ok with your bubs :)
i lost 1 pound in the first trimester, too. my doctor said it was totally normal. my clothes don't fit at all, and i've only gained 2 pounds! crazy!


----------



## julesjules100

There is some upside to MS then! I've had none and now 12lbs heavier. I'm aghast. 

Been away for a few days so been trying to keep up with everything. So far my second tri isn't going brilliantly. Was hoping to have more energy now but if anything I'm even more tired (so tired that I e had to cancel any evening plans if I've done a full day in work; went to dinner last Friday and by the time I stood up to leave I was nearly in tears with my back. Had been sitting for nearly 15 hours...). Anyone else even more tired than first tri?? My nighttime trips for a pee have come back with a vengeance again so now I'm up between 3 and 5am and then can't get back to sleep and just have to get up for work. Argh!!

Sorry to rant but feeling a bit down :( On the upside I have my 16 week anomaly scan tomorrow so will get to check on the avocado then. J x


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Got my downs result back - 1 in 11000 (for my age it's 1in 690) so I'm very pleased with that. One less thing to worry about!!
> And I'm feeling the baby every day now which is very exciting, looking forward to proper kicks in a few weeks!

Great number! X


----------



## Courtney917

Jules....I feel same way. I'm always tired and running after my 3 year old all day isn't helping. I need a nap in afternoon but can't get one bc my son doesn't nap anymore. I hope you get more energy soon. Perhaps baby is having a huge growth spurt making us exhausted. You're 16 weeks right?


----------



## maybesoon

I get super sleepy after I eat. I just wanna crash. I'm still going to bed around 8:30 every night.


----------



## julesjules100

Courtney917 said:


> Jules....I feel same way. I'm always tired and running after my 3 year old all day isn't helping. I need a nap in afternoon but can't get one bc my son doesn't nap anymore. I hope you get more energy soon. Perhaps baby is having a huge growth spurt making us exhausted. You're 16 weeks right?

Yeah, 16 weeks tomorrow. It's actually bringing me down a bit I think and for some weird reason I'm actually struggling to stop myself feeling down over the last week or two. Everything feels wrong at the moment. Must be hormones or something...

Yeah I'd love a daytime nap too but sadly nowhere in work to have one. Wish I could go on maternity leave now! x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Omg omg, I could feel baby sticking something out low down on my belly... Pulled top and cos I'm laid down I could see my belly with a sticky outty bit , quite uncomfortable actually, but eeekkkk :happydance: felt rock hard! Lol


----------



## Courtney917

julesjules100 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Jules....I feel same way. I'm always tired and running after my 3 year old all day isn't helping. I need a nap in afternoon but can't get one bc my son doesn't nap anymore. I hope you get more energy soon. Perhaps baby is having a huge growth spurt making us exhausted. You're 16 weeks right?
> 
> Yeah, 16 weeks tomorrow. It's actually bringing me down a bit I think and for some weird reason I'm actually struggling to stop myself feeling down over the last week or two. Everything feels wrong at the moment. Must be hormones or something...
> 
> Yeah I'd love a daytime nap too but sadly nowhere in work to have one. Wish I could go on maternity leave now! xClick to expand...

Aww I know how you feel! I was working full time as a teacher til the day before I gave birth. It's so tiring. Just think about it though....you'll have your beautiful baby in a few months and this will all be in the past. Things will get better! Everytime you get down think of your LO growing inside of you...it should bring a smile to your face. Ranting about it helps too....so come on here and express yourself, your entitled!!! Xo


----------



## Courtney917

Babee_Bugs said:


> Omg omg, I could feel baby sticking something out low down on my belly... Pulled top and cos I'm laid down I could see my belly with a sticky outty bit , quite uncomfortable actually, but eeekkkk :happydance: felt rock hard! Lol

Aww that's amazing!!! Do you think your having another boy or do you feel like this is the girl?? I'm convinced I'm having boy #3;-)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I just can't believe I've got this far! Still feels surreal, but now being able to see baby moving, feels abit more real and more reassuring

From day one I've had a strong feeling it's a girl, more so done to feel "pregnant" I know that sounds strange lol... But with my boys I had no idea I was pregnant not until 6-8weeks, I never felt sick, I never had nausea.. I basically didn't feel or look pregnant untill of course my baby grew, I also blossomed, nails, hair and skin were lovely.

With this pregnancy, I knew I was pregnant before a test said so! I just felt sooo hormonal! From 6weeks dot on, my boobs killed! I felt sick 24/7 till about 13 weeks... My hair is yuk, nails are non existent, craving sweet things all the time! Also very very emotional..

This pregnancy is soooooo different to my boys so I'd be purely surprised if its a boy lol... I'm not bothered either way to be honest, I just want a baby to finally take home...

What makes you say boy? X


----------



## Hann12

Babee - it's sounding very girlie to me too! I was like that with my DD. I have no idea on this one, the symptoms I had this time are girlie but not as strong. I put my scan photo on two gender websites, one came back 66% thought boy, one was 100% girl. So seems it could go either way for me lol!!


----------



## maybesoon

oh that's weird. I was less than 3 weeks when I tested positive! And I was sick the week before that! Then I stayed sick until I hit 12 weeks & it shut off like a valve was turned off. Now I feel good & the only time I get nausious is if I don't eat something when I first get hungry. I crave everything under the moon, sweets, salty, spicy (love love love me some mexican food right now) I guess it's a good thing I live in Central West Texas where we have an endless supply of Mexican Restaurants!!!


----------



## Courtney917

It's funny bc I have same symptoms as you Babee and this pregnancy has been much diff then my boys too!! Idk its just a gut feeling even though pregnancy is so different!

I have a tmi question: Im being treated for bacterial vaginosis and have been put on a class b antibiotic. Since being on it yesterday I've been having cramping and burning in my abdomen. Should I be worried? Should I take it serious and go to ER??? I'm so confused!


----------



## lilacmonkey87

Hiya

Could you add me please :) Im due on the 12th 

thanks :)


----------



## kezziek

Hi lilacmonkey! Congratulations on your pregnancy 
Courtney- I'm sure you should get checked out just to be on the safe side. I probrably wouldn't go to the ER though unless the pain is severe or any bleeding but I don't know how easy it is for you to see a doctor elsewhere so go there if you need too. If you think it's the antibiotic giving you an upset tummy then stop it and ask your doctor to change it, although I always find they all give me a funny tummy the first few days. Hope you feel better soon love xxxx

I think boy number three too just based on gut feeling and my scan photo looks boyish I think? I've been more hormonal this time round, more exhausted and the sickness hasn't been as extreme but has lasted longer. My boobs are sore too now and they weren't last time. Oh and heartburn but I'm sure I had that at various points the last two times. Otherwise it all feels quite similar. :-\


----------



## kezziek

Jules I hear you on the exhaustion, have you got any holiday time coming up where you can chill for a bit?x

Maybesoon, very exciting about your gender scan!! And sounds promising with the OH hope the night away gos well love xxx

Lau, very cute scan pic, i'm 60% thinking girl and 40% 
boy for you, sorry thats not based on anything scientific. Lol! X


----------



## Sass827

Jules- I've gained 12lbs as well. It's very depressing. Hugs!
Maybe- keeping fx that it works out for you both.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Welcome lilacmonkey. :)

Babee that's super exciting. 

I've definitely got a bump now. :) Keep trying to make DH feel it but he's too gentle lol. My Mum wasn't and felt it yesterday though. 

Anyone else feel guilty in bed? I feel bad if I change what side I'm laying in in case baby is comfy and I've suddenly flipped it on its head! Lol. 

Feeling loads less sick now. :) Still throwing up the same amount but pretty much zero nausea. :) Yaaaaaay!


----------



## kezziek

Cupcakebaby thats great about the nausea, hopefully the puking will go soon too xxx I've stopped my anti-sickness meds last couple of days, still feeling sick but it's not as intense or completely all the time, mornings and evenings are the worst.

I keep sleeping on my back and feel really guilty. I know at this stage it should be ok as the uterus isn't heavy enough but I still worry. I think I'm setting myself up for bad habits later on too though. I'm normally such a side sleeper but it seems so uncomfortable on my hips and back lately, I will have to get lots of pillows to wedge myself on my side I think when I am big! I did apologise to baby yesterday too as I keep forgetting about him and was bending over in the middle all day on and off cleaning and sweeping up, I could feel my uterus getting tighter and feel really bad that I might have squashed him abit too much. Not feeling movement really either the last week so getting extra paranoid, lol and this is my third baby!! X


----------



## Hann12

Hopefully all the sickness is starting to go yay! I woke up in the middle of the night feeling really nauseous, been about a week since that's happened. I have got a sinus infection though so that could be why. We should all be out of sickness very soon though! 

Kezzie - I lie on my back too, I love lying on my back but I will have to stop too especially when my back gets bad. Once that's happened even after the birth I find it uncomfortable for months so I'm enjoying it now while I can! I'm going to try to lie on my left more this time as I know that's the optimal side for a baby to be on for birth and last time I lay on my right most of the time especially at the start and my baby got comfy there then I had a long early labour while it moved to the left. I knew nothing about positioning until then. This time I want to do everything I can to get it in the right position!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm quite lucky in that I sleep on my left naturally, although more on my front than my side.

I'm going to get a body pillow pretty soon I think (probably DreamGenii as they have it in JL and I can use vouchers) as I can feel some pressure now if I lay on my front, and I'd like to get into the habit of laying on my side properly, but I can't see how laying on my side will be comfy without an extra pillow to lean on.

9 days until gender scan!! Eeeee - single digits!


----------



## Hann12

I had this one last time:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mum-Pillow-Pregnancy-Removeable-Delivery/dp/B0051TGF3Q

It would probably be good for average height - shorter people though, I am 5ft 9 and found it a bit restrictive in terms of length. I ended up using it for about 8 weeks then just swapped for regular pillows under my bump and between my legs. I was in so much pain by then that nothing much helped and I never got a good nights sleep. 
I've heard good things about the dreamgeniis and many of the others. They take up quite a lot of room in the bed with you though so DH's be warned!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Ladies,

It's so wonderful that we're all at this stage to be talking about sleep pillows and getting our bumps and things.

Well done everyone, appreciate how well you and your bean has done to get this far. :)


----------



## lpjkp

Am I the only one who hasn't put on weight :( ? I guess it's due to the amount of vomiting/nausea/food aversions I've had (And continue to have), but it would be reassuring to be putting weight on, not still losing it...I worry everyday about baby being ok if I'm not able to give him/her everything they need...

CupCake: 9 days until my gender scan too!!!!!! I'm sooooo annoyingly excited!!!! It's going pretty fast considering it was 15 days when I booked it, but I just want to know now! I have so much admiration for those team yellows, because they have wayy more patience for me!!!! What is your gut instinct?

Ooohh, I'm going to have to invest in one of those pillows soon I think! I've not had too much of a problem so far I don't think...I toss and turn anyway between left and right, so I'm pretty happy with that! And I'm sure baby would let me know if he/she was uncomfortable!! It does kind of feel like I'm trying to sleep on a rugby ball though if I go towards my stomach too much...

...I felt baby again yesterday!!! I was bending down to pick up some washing, and I got a little flutter and a poke...unmistakeably baby!! I think he/she was telling me "don't squash me!" Gosshh, I can't wait until I can either categorically say he or she!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Exciting to feel the baby lpjkp! I only feel it when I'm sat still. 
I have put on about 4.5 pounds, I was underweight to start with, not sure how much of a difference that makes. I'm hoping to stick to putting on around 28 pounds in total. I put on about 24 last time but i'm eating badly this time so think i'll put on more. 

Very exciting to be talking fun stuff now!


----------



## lpjkp

I was a pretty normal weight to begin with (Around 11 3/4 stone), not skinny but not big either, just kind of average...so I guess baby has had plenty of my fat to munch on...I'm trying to see it as a good thing, so it means I can try and keep a steady weight gain once it does go on, and not have an immense amount to lose after, but at least a couple of pounds by now would have been reassuring...

Haha, it is VERY crazy that we're all starting to write about bumps, and feeling baby, and a LOT of things properly pregnant women talk about!!!!!! I think it's crazy when I look back on the 1st tri boards and they've got "july babies" groups (Have they got an August one now?!) Makes me feel like we've been pregnant for forever!x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I lost about 10lb in first tri.

Weighed myself 2 days ago and have put 2 of it back on.

Not a problem though as I'm quiet overweight (BMI 33 and a size 16/18) so I'm hoping not to gain too much over the whole pregnancy.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lilacmonkey87 - Hello and welcome to the group, ill add you to the front page :thumbup:


Ive only put a few lbs on... my BMI was 21.5 so Average im a size 10, i dont know how ive only put a few lbs on, because all ive ate is pure sugar! i might aswell just sit with a Bag of sugar and shovel it in!... My poor teeth are going to be rotten! lol

with my 1st i put 4 stone on :O second i put 2stone on... Midwife said yes to 2 stone, but 4 stone is deffo a no no! :blush:


----------



## lpjkp

Lmao!!! That made me giggle reading about bag of sugar babee! I guess we have to give baby what they want!!! I've not been too bad to be fair! I've been craving capri-sun, cheese triangles and anything with rice!!! Yumm! Sweet stuff I can take or leave to be honest, whereas before I was pregnant I had cake and chocolate for breakfast everyday! Now I'm lucky if I can manage half a bar of chocolate!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

lpjkp said:


> Sweet stuff I can take or leave to be honest, whereas before I was pregnant I had cake and chocolate for breakfast everyday! Now I'm lucky if I can manage half a bar of chocolate!

I'm the opposite.

Before being pregnant I could go days without any sweet foods.

Now I have sweet stuff all the time!


----------



## Sass827

Cupcake- I'm so happy you are starting to feel better.
Kezz- I'm feeling really paranoid too. Felt flutters twice almost 2 weeks ago. Had to order a Doppler earlier this week so I can calm down! 
I just want to eat everything, sweet or not! The 12 lvs I put on was week 6-7. I haven't put on any since, but I have gotten bigger. I know because I was in work pants size 6, but after week 7 they stopped fitting. Luckily I had a pair of size 10 left over. Wore those until yesterday when they were cutting into me in between my hips so ad that I went and bought maternity work pants. Oh! They feel so good!


----------



## Hann12

I want chocolate too!! I never normally eat chocolate unless pregnant. I love it and can't get enough! I was sick in the first tri so didn't put much on but have put some on now. My BMI started off as 18.5 though so I should put some on. They say around 2 stone is about right unless you have a very high BMI, then the MW normally advise separately. Everyones different after all! 
And now I want chocolate!
Just made 12 vanilla and choc chip fairy cakes, they look delicious!


----------



## julesjules100

kezziek said:


> Jules I hear you on the exhaustion, have you got any holiday time coming up where you can chill for a bit?x
> 
> Maybesoon, very exciting about your gender scan!! And sounds promising with the OH hope the night away gos well love xxx
> 
> Lau, very cute scan pic, i'm 60% thinking girl and 40%
> boy for you, sorry thats not based on anything scientific. Lol! X

Hi Kezzie,

No, not super soon and I only just had 2 weeks off a couple of weeks ago but I was nowhere near this tired then! I have 2 weeks off over Christmas (amen) and going back to my parents for that, so hopefully it will be a bit of a rest (!). I'm actually so tired today that I went into work after my scan this morning and then left again so just come home. Going to crash on the couch to see if that helps. 

Consultant has run my blood count to make sure that that is ok and there's nothing in there that would explain the tiredness so will get that back later today. So embarrassing though as I walked into his office and burst into tears! I hardly EVER cry and NEVER in front of people. Mortifying. Had my 16 week anomaly scan - baby was great and looks more developed again from the 13 week scan. Everything showing as "normal" (ah, that fantastic word again). Will post a pic shortly. x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann12 said:


> I want chocolate too!! I never normally eat chocolate unless pregnant. I love it and can't get enough! I was sick in the first tri so didn't put much on but have put some on now. My BMI started off as 18.5 though so I should put some on. They say around 2 stone is about right unless you have a very high BMI, then the MW normally advise separately. Everyones different after all!
> And now I want chocolate!
> Just made 12 vanilla and choc chip fairy cakes, they look delicious!

I'm hoping to only gain 1 stone. Fx


----------



## julesjules100

kezziek said:


> Cupcakebaby thats great about the nausea, hopefully the puking will go soon too xxx I've stopped my anti-sickness meds last couple of days, still feeling sick but it's not as intense or completely all the time, mornings and evenings are the worst.
> 
> I keep sleeping on my back and feel really guilty. I know at this stage it should be ok as the uterus isn't heavy enough but I still worry. I think I'm setting myself up for bad habits later on too though. I'm normally such a side sleeper but it seems so uncomfortable on my hips and back lately, I will have to get lots of pillows to wedge myself on my side I think when I am big! I did apologise to baby yesterday too as I keep forgetting about him and was bending over in the middle all day on and off cleaning and sweeping up, I could feel my uterus getting tighter and feel really bad that I might have squashed him abit too much. Not feeling movement really either the last week so getting extra paranoid, lol and this is my third baby!! X

I have one of these on the bed already - its a god send and so comfortable at alleviating pressure points. https://www.putnams.co.uk/sleeping/ripple-mattress-topper I can't sleep without it x


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> Lmao!!! That made me giggle reading about bag of sugar babee! I guess we have to give baby what they want!!! I've not been too bad to be fair! I've been craving capri-sun, cheese triangles and anything with rice!!! Yumm! Sweet stuff I can take or leave to be honest, whereas before I was pregnant I had cake and chocolate for breakfast everyday! Now I'm lucky if I can manage half a bar of chocolate!

I'm with babee as, while I'm eating all the good stuff too, baby is deffo getting a bar of chocolate each day. Not good....! x


----------



## julesjules100

CupcakeBaby said:


> I'm hoping to only gain 1 stone. Fx

You and me both although I'm nearly there already!

I was 9 stone 6lbs when I started the cycle I got pregnant (I'm 5 foot 9 so at the lower end of the BMI scale) and now 12lbs heavier. Hope the gain slows down a bit (she says with a piece of lemon drizzle cake in hand). x


----------



## julesjules100

And finally, one 3D, 16 week baby. Consultant said that it's 100% a little boy. I could see his willy really clearly. x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0323.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Courtney917

julesjules100 said:


> And finally, one 3D, 16 week baby. Consultant said that it's 100% a little boy. I could see his willy really clearly. x

Aww!! Congrats Jules!


----------



## Courtney917

kezziek said:


> Hi lilacmonkey! Congratulations on your pregnancy
> Courtney- I'm sure you should get checked out just to be on the safe side. I probrably wouldn't go to the ER though unless the pain is severe or any bleeding but I don't know how easy it is for you to see a doctor elsewhere so go there if you need too. If you think it's the antibiotic giving you an upset tummy then stop it and ask your doctor to change it, although I always find they all give me a funny tummy the first few days. Hope you feel better soon love xxxx
> 
> I think boy number three too just based on gut feeling and my scan photo looks boyish I think? I've been more hormonal this time round, more exhausted and the sickness hasn't been as extreme but has lasted longer. My boobs are sore too now and they weren't last time. Oh and heartburn but I'm sure I had that at various points the last two times. Otherwise it all feels quite similar. :-\

Thanks:flower:. I am feeling a little better although my stomach feels like its on fire. Doctor checked baby yesterday and theres a strong heartbeat. They think pain in a combo of the BV and round ligament pain. Its crazy bc I have never felt burning like that in my life but I am thankful all is ok:thumbup:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Jules that picture is incredible.

And huge congrats on team blue. :)


----------



## Hann12

Amazing photo jules and yay for team blue!! The tiredness will get better but then get worse again. I've been really tired at times too, it's getting a bit better now thankfully. Having a toddler to run around after hasn't helped but then she has been pretty good. I have been a bit lazy on the parenting by letting her watch more tv that I normally would which is bad!


----------



## maybesoon

awwww jules.... I love the pic!!! Congrats! Saturday just can't get here soon enough for me.

Hope you ladies are having a fantastic day!

AFM, I'm simply exhausted. I have been doing the non sleeping thing all week. For some reason I just can't sleep. I'm exhausted all day at work then get home & I'm wide awake. It's driving me mad!!!


----------



## lpjkp

Woo hoo!! Congrats on team :blue: Jules!!!!!! How does it feel to know that you're having a little boy?! I think you're the first gender reveal of the group...how exciting!! Hopefully more will be rolling in now!!! 

We should keep a tally somewhere of how many are :pink: and how many are :blue: !!!


----------



## lpjkp

Ooohh babee, what about adding a poll onto the thread if that's possible to do? That way, people can click on either girl or boy as they find out!


----------



## jtink28

congrats on the boy, jules!! yay!! 
i get my scan on sunday!

not having a good day today. i have crohn's, and it's been in remission. last night i woke up to severe stomach pains and vomiting. i knew it wasn't related to the baby - i know my body and my crohn's very well. i have to go in for blood tests tomorrow, and my doctor ordered me some zofran in the meantime. 
just praying that this is not a big crohn's flare-up, and that baby stays safe.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

congrats on team blue jules!! xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh Jules thats amazing News! and congrats on your little boy eeeekkk you can soo tell by his bum, i say all boys and men have the most skinniest of bums EVER haha.

Ill add Team blue next to your Name :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lpjkp said:


> Ooohh babee, what about adding a poll onto the thread if that's possible to do? That way, people can click on either girl or boy as they find out!

ahhhh Yes good Idea, ill do that now :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

jtink28 said:


> congrats on the boy, jules!! yay!!
> i get my scan on sunday!
> 
> not having a good day today. i have crohn's, and it's been in remission. last night i woke up to severe stomach pains and vomiting. i knew it wasn't related to the baby - i know my body and my crohn's very well. i have to go in for blood tests tomorrow, and my doctor ordered me some zofran in the meantime.
> just praying that this is not a big crohn's flare-up, and that baby stays safe.

awww hunnie, i cant even imagine how awful that must feel for you.... sending lots of :hugs: and hoping if it is a flare that it soon fizzles out for you x


----------



## maybesoon

oh NO jtink! Not what you & the baby need ever but really, right now.... ugh.... Hope all goes well & you get to feeling better ASAP!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann was it you who is staying Team Yellow??? (its just ill put a Yellow stork next to your name on the front page :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well Girls the Poll is up!... once you know the Gender or staying team yellow, just simply click which one applies, then we know how many of each are in the group :)

Thanx for the Heads Up lpjkp x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Just had my flu jab. Nice to finish work early. :)


----------



## kezziek

Jules amazing scan photo!! Congratulations on having a precious baby boy!!! I feel very happy for you as I watch my two lovely ones playing this afternoon. I'm supposed to be cleaning but just having a sneaky sit down and my oldest is kindly bringing me sauages made out of playdough and my youngest is sat happily playing with his wooden trainset. Love being a Mummy 

Courtney glad you are feeling a bit better, I hope the BV clears up soon hun xxx

Jtink so not nice- i hope it settles for you soon, i watched my friend carry two babies through it and whilst it wasn't easy thankfully both babies have been fine and healthy. Hope it settles very quickly xxx

I lost lots of weight with my first baby and he was born a whopping 9 lbs so try not to worry lpjkp about weight gain. I'm just a fatty this time, i've gone up two dress sizes and feel quite frumpy but I just will work hard to get my figure back after baby xxx


----------



## pinktiara

I think im alot more cautious of what im eating with this one because I gained 50 lbs with my first no joke I ate everything in sight than I lost 30 lbs got the mirena iud put in and gained it all back so glad I got that thing taken out worst thing that ever happened to me. Im going to have some serious work after this baby to lose the weight from both but im not worrrying about it now its all about baby fat happens it is what it is lol. I have always been tall and skinny so its certainly an adjustment to have weight on me guess that's why im so determined to lose it all this time since its my last baby I think!


----------



## bobbles86

congrats on your boy jules :)


----------



## maybesoon

pinktiara.... You really had issues with the Mirena? That really sucks..... I absolutely LOVED mine. I had my put in for ovarian cysts & bleeding problems & migraines. It stopped it all & I didn't gain anything with mine. In fact I'll be having another one put in right after this kiddo is born. I honestly had mixed emotions about getting it taken out to ttc. I was so very worried that I'd start having cysts again imediately & all the other problems I had before getting it.


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> There is some upside to MS then! I've had none and now 12lbs heavier. I'm aghast.
> 
> Been away for a few days so been trying to keep up with everything. So far my second tri isn't going brilliantly. Was hoping to have more energy now but if anything I'm even more tired (so tired that I e had to cancel any evening plans if I've done a full day in work; went to dinner last Friday and by the time I stood up to leave I was nearly in tears with my back. Had been sitting for nearly 15 hours...). Anyone else even more tired than first tri?? My nighttime trips for a pee have come back with a vengeance again so now I'm up between 3 and 5am and then can't get back to sleep and just have to get up for work. Argh!!
> 
> Sorry to rant but feeling a bit down :( On the upside I have my 16 week anomaly scan tomorrow so will get to check on the avocado then. J x

You know..my strong MS has made me lose 20lbs 

I know that I defo feel more tired in 2nd tri. Although I dont know if that is simply down to the fact that I am still unable to eat, and still taking 4 meds to try and get through the days :) Ive now been told I could highly likely be like this all way through now. Joy!

I hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

x


----------



## bobbles86

had my scan today, baby was a little wriggle bum.

I thought they would put me back a week but they didn't so baby is 13wks 1 day.

gender guesses welcome :)

kate x
 



Attached Files:







20121115_124604.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sarahuk

lpjkp said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't put on weight :( ? I guess it's due to the amount of vomiting/nausea/food aversions I've had (And continue to have), but it would be reassuring to be putting weight on, not still losing it...I worry everyday about baby being ok if I'm not able to give him/her everything they need...
> 
> CupCake: 9 days until my gender scan too!!!!!! I'm sooooo annoyingly excited!!!! It's going pretty fast considering it was 15 days when I booked it, but I just want to know now! I have so much admiration for those team yellows, because they have wayy more patience for me!!!! What is your gut instinct?
> 
> Ooohh, I'm going to have to invest in one of those pillows soon I think! I've not had too much of a problem so far I don't think...I toss and turn anyway between left and right, so I'm pretty happy with that! And I'm sure baby would let me know if he/she was uncomfortable!! It does kind of feel like I'm trying to sleep on a rugby ball though if I go towards my stomach too much...
> 
> ...I felt baby again yesterday!!! I was bending down to pick up some washing, and I got a little flutter and a poke...unmistakeably baby!! I think he/she was telling me "don't squash me!" Gosshh, I can't wait until I can either categorically say he or she!!!!

Dont worry chick...I was panicked about this because ive lost 20lbs, but every doctor ive spoken too has said baby will always get what he needs first, so not to worry about him or her :) x


----------



## sarahuk

julesjules100 said:


> kezziek said:
> 
> 
> Jules I hear you on the exhaustion, have you got any holiday time coming up where you can chill for a bit?x
> 
> Maybesoon, very exciting about your gender scan!! And sounds promising with the OH hope the night away gos well love xxx
> 
> Lau, very cute scan pic, i'm 60% thinking girl and 40%
> boy for you, sorry thats not based on anything scientific. Lol! X
> 
> Hi Kezzie,
> 
> No, not super soon and I only just had 2 weeks off a couple of weeks ago but I was nowhere near this tired then! I have 2 weeks off over Christmas (amen) and going back to my parents for that, so hopefully it will be a bit of a rest (!). I'm actually so tired today that I went into work after my scan this morning and then left again so just come home. Going to crash on the couch to see if that helps.
> 
> Consultant has run my blood count to make sure that that is ok and there's nothing in there that would explain the tiredness so will get that back later today. So embarrassing though as I walked into his office and burst into tears! I hardly EVER cry and NEVER in front of people. Mortifying. Had my 16 week anomaly scan - baby was great and looks more developed again from the 13 week scan. Everything showing as "normal" (ah, that fantastic word again). Will post a pic shortly. xClick to expand...

Thats absolutely fantatic news! I am so happy for you hun! :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

bobbles86 said:


> had my scan today, baby was a little wriggle bum.
> 
> I thought they would put me back a week but they didn't so baby is 13wks 1 day.
> 
> gender guesses welcome :)
> 
> kate x

Im thinking team :pink: ! x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I'm thinking team blue kate :) x


----------



## pinktiara

maybesoon said:


> pinktiara.... You really had issues with the Mirena? That really sucks..... I absolutely LOVED mine. I had my put in for ovarian cysts & bleeding problems & migraines. It stopped it all & I didn't gain anything with mine. In fact I'll be having another one put in right after this kiddo is born. I honestly had mixed emotions about getting it taken out to ttc. I was so very worried that I'd start having cysts again imediately & all the other problems I had before getting it.

My new dr said I should have never been put on it because I was only 28 and I didn't need the hormones or something. It was just aweful I packed on the lbs like nobody's business I was moody etc. After 2 years of things not getting any better I decided to get it out and everything got better a few months later. The only plus for me was no periods haha I read so many horror stories after about it giving people cysts and such and the weight gain I couldnt believe it. Thats great it worked for you though I certainly would try it at that point too


----------



## maybesoon

oh Wow Pinktiara that is horrible. Glad you were better after getting it removed. I have 2 cousins that have it right now & love it also. That just goes to show what's good for one person isn't always good for another! I have been on every kind of birth control pill under the moon since I was 20 for ovarian cysts. They never helped & always made things worse. And when I had my Mirena put in I honestly was to the point of asking my doc for a hysterectomy! Luckily she refused & suggested the Mirena. I did a butt load of online research (STUPID) and it did nothing but scare the crap out of me. But after about 2 hours of talking with my doc in her office I made the decision & it turned out great for me. And of course I'm absolutely thankful now that she wouldn't do the hysterectomy at that time. Who would have thought 4 years later I'd be pregnant!!!!!


----------



## lpjkp

Hello Kate's little baby!!!!!! Oooohhhh, I don't know with gender guesses!!! He/she looks a little similar to how my LO looked going by the skull!!!! I'd go with team blue (Wishful thinking because I'd LOVE a little boy!)....do you have any gut instincts what gender you're having?YAY! for not being put back and happy second trimester!!x


----------



## Hann12

Babee - yes please put me down as a yellow thanks so much! 

Kate I guess girl but I'm rubbish at these things!


----------



## julesjules100

Ladies, thanks for all your congrats!

lpjkp, not so much of a shock now about the boy as they were 75% sure last scan as something was sticking up then. I was a bit gutted as desperate for a girl but given what it has taken to get a baby in there then I am thankful anyway. So happy to know what it is as I need time to "process" a boy. How terrible!

Kezzie, thanks for the kind words - I have no idea how to raise a boy given I only know about girls as I am one! Anyway, guess I'll be finding out...!

x


----------



## maybesoon

oh jules.... Boys are so much fun. I can't imagine having a little girl to be honest. I have wanted a boy as long as I can remember. And I have already raised 2 from 3-4 to 12-13. They have honestly been so easy & when all of my friends & family that have girls have been struggling with their girls & hormones, etc. I didn't have any of those issues with the boys. Everyone keeps saying this one's a girl.... Guess we will be finding out on Saturday..... eeeekkkk Scares me because I'm just not a girly girl. I hate pink & barbies & dressing up.... ugh... I'm more into hunting, fishing, nascar, sports....


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> oh jules.... Boys are so much fun. I can't imagine having a little girl to be honest. I have wanted a boy as long as I can remember. And I have already raised 2 from 3-4 to 12-13. They have honestly been so easy & when all of my friends & family that have girls have been struggling with their girls & hormones, etc. I didn't have any of those issues with the boys. Everyone keeps saying this one's a girl.... Guess we will be finding out on Saturday..... eeeekkkk Scares me because I'm just not a girly girl. I hate pink & barbies & dressing up.... ugh... I'm more into hunting, fishing, nascar, sports....

Man, I SO wish we could swap genders if that's true! I've mentioned it before but its the adulthood part that bothers me more than them as kids and not having the same kind of relationship as I have with my Mum (ie I WANT to actually talk to her, spend time with her etc. For my brother it's a hassle. And same for watching my DH with his family; he's 37 now and it's like watching him regress to being a bratty kid. Scary stuff...)

Oh, and my OBGYN says today when I said the scan showed it was a boy "Oo, hope you've got lots of energy then!" Er, no! I bloody don't! x


----------



## Lady H

Just popped in during my Hols in Antigua, trying to keep,up but this thread is moving fast and I'm going slooooooow now! I still got no bump, am I the only one?!


----------



## maybesoon

Really, I find my 7yr old step-daughter to be 100 times more exhausting than either of my step-sons from my first marriage or my current 4yr old step-son in this one. Hell she's more exhausting than all 3 of those boys combined. And dramatic..... eewwweeeee total drama queen... But my bestfriend who has 3 girls it's the same way... Drama Drama Drama.


----------



## MightyMom

Just had my gender scan today!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKK!

Anyone want to guess boy or girl?
 



Attached Files:







Waving Hi.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Hann12

Maybe girl mightymom?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I agree with Maybesoon!!!... Boys are just Brilliant! There sooo easy, all my oldest did when he was a baby, was just smile and laugh! and hes still the same now and hes 8!!!!!! 
There really loving, brainy and generally just nice, you could just leave them to play on their own for ages and there were fine!!!

My sister had a Girl and MY GOD i could of strangled her! she was the DEVIL child!! Must of been the hormones etc shes now 18 and still exactly the same!, shes been a nightmare as a teenager, use to lie to my sister at 14 and say she was at a friends house and was going out drinking!!! you should see what she wears when she goes out, or should i say not wear!... Shes been in lots of trouble, with a boyfriend who treats her like utter crap etc!!! because she wears literally nothing etc shes had alot of male attention and its not always been in a good way.

My cousins little girl is also a witch!!! she squeals and cries hysterically when my boys laugh there head off at something!, shes nasty, wont share... just a horrid drama queen!

My Partner is dreading if we have a girl!, hes said i dont want a girl, if we do then shes not allowed to have a boyfriend till shes 18!, shes not allowed out till shes this age blah blah, cos she cant protect herself, i know what lads think and i know the way go on, so shes not going out.... But with the boys hes like there can bring there girlfriends back to here and go out and be propper lads etc!... Its weird how dads see there daughter to a son... Strange!!!

Me personally i would have a BIGGGGGG brood of Boys! But would be nice to have a girl, just for a change, but im not a Girly Girl and therefore if i did have a daughter it would be a total tomboy within no time lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hmmmmmmmm im saying Boy Mightymom??? Did you find out at your scan? x


----------



## Hann12

My little girl is a ball of high energy, much more so than any of the little boys we know. Girls can be just as exhausting if not more so!! I know mine us, but I do love having a girlie!! Wouldn't mind a chilled out boy this time though lol!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow. Hope you're having a fab time in Antigua Lady H. :)

I've only got a tiny bit of a bump if I feel it.


----------



## Laubull

Jules congrats on your boy, I have two nephews are they are lovely and seem so much easier than girls....I think we're high maintenance from a young age!!

Kate I'm guessing girl but only because that's what I think I'm having and we're a day apart, lol!

Mighty im guessing boy....tell us, tell us, tell us!

X


----------



## TTCBean

I find out the gender December 11 at 9 am!!!! I can't wait!


----------



## MightyMom

Yes Babee we found out! Took a while for our sonographer to get a good look, the baby was bouncing all over the place and being very coy. There were hands and feet and legs in the way the whole time! But somehow our tech managed to get a look. He had to point out what he was looking at because I couldn't see the hamburger or turtle, and so many girls on here seemed to have gotten a perfectly obvious potty shot with three lines or a little turtle head. :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

TTCBean said:


> I find out the gender December 11 at 9 am!!!! I can't wait!

i find out 6 days after you :) glad im not the only one waiting haha


----------



## Babee_Bugs

MightyMom said:


> Yes Babee we found out! Took a while for our sonographer to get a good look, the baby was bouncing all over the place and being very coy. There were hands and feet and legs in the way the whole time! But somehow our tech managed to get a look. He had to point out what he was looking at because I couldn't see the hamburger or turtle, and so many girls on here seemed to have gotten a perfectly obvious potty shot with three lines or a little turtle head. :)

awww bless... so is it a boy or girl???


----------



## Hann12

Ah the suspense!!


----------



## maybesoon

Babee.... All the little girls I have in my family are HORRIBLE compared to the boys. All my friends who have girls.... They are just full of drama & deceit..... I guess that has a lot to do also with me wanting a boy. I just don't have the patience for a drama queen devil child!!!!


----------



## Hann12

My little girl might be high energy but she's also sweet natured, caring and an absolute joy to be around. They can be totally amazing little girls!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

See i think sometimes it boils down to the way parents go on with different genders...

I think automatically with a boy (s) you treat them abit more rougher/tougher, allow them to play in the dirt and let them get food in there hair etc...

But i think with girls, you sort of treat them like Delicate China dolls. My cousin treated her daughter like that, constantly wiping her down when she was eating (so no surprise there, that she will only eat bland un-messy foods!) she was always making sure she was clean, wouldnt let her get dirty etc... 

So i think some aspects to each gender is part in parcel of how you handle them, and how you allow them to grow...

Maybes thats why the little girls i know, i just think Urghhhhhh lol my mum said when i was little i was like my oldest, really quiet, easy going, loved playing in the mud! in the paddling pool etc etc


----------



## Hann12

I let my little girl get messy, she loves it - she eats porridge with her fingers, she loves messing around with jelly, running through the mud (and falling in it) and jumping in puddles. I think its down to parenting too!


----------



## Hann12

I'm guessing Mightymoms is a girl as her ticker is blue


----------



## Babee_Bugs

MIGHTYMOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM where are you!.. im sat patiently waiting :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann12 said:


> I let my little girl get messy, she loves it - she eats porridge with her fingers, she loves messing around with jelly, running through the mud (and falling in it) and jumping in puddles. I think its down to parenting too!

see i think thats the way it should be, cos mean how else will there learn, what certain foods feel like.... also jumping puddles is just FUN haha... well not so much fun, when your late for the school run and they decide to jump in the most biggest puddle EVER!!! before you can get the words out "NOOOO dont JUmmm" too late, they soaked hahaa


----------



## maybesoon

Babee I agree with you on the parenting thing. My niece is almost 3 & she is a total nightmare! But her mom has treated her like a delicate flower since she was born. Not allowed to get dirty. Always dressed in nothing but pink dresses, bows & shoes. If she was eating they had a wet rag right there to wipe her down throughout the meal. Now she can't stand to get anything & I do mean anything on her hands or face! 

I have pictures of my stepsons completely covered in mud from head to toe! But then again they grew up in the country as did I. And as my mom will tell you, I was out with the animals all day every day. My mom once heard me talking under the kitchen table & when she looked I had brought in one of our baby calves. She loves telling that story to everyone. I was around 3 yrs old & "thought the calf was afraid of the rain". lol Can you tell I was well supervised!!!!


----------



## jtink28

maybesoon said:


> Babee.... All the little girls I have in my family are HORRIBLE compared to the boys. All my friends who have girls.... They are just full of drama & deceit..... I guess that has a lot to do also with me wanting a boy. I just don't have the patience for a drama queen devil child!!!!

ha, remember that you, too, were once a little girl!! :)
my 10 year old sister is the sweetest, kindest, gentlest, most caring little girl on earth. no drama and deceit in her body.


----------



## lpjkp

Ooohhh come onnn!!!!! You can't leave mightmom without revealing!!!! I got all excited, read through the pages and then had to read again because I thought I'd missed the gender reveal!!!!! To say the suspense is killing me is an understatement!!!!!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awwwwwwww maybesoon that is soooo sweet, awww baby calf lol...


----------



## Sass827

I'm terrified of having a little devil girl as well. I was a devil, as was my mom and her mom before her. 
Mighty mom- give it up! Were all dying to know!


----------



## maybesoon

lol jtink... yes I was once a little girl.... But I was a daddy's girl. My mom didn't get the little girl in pink who played with dolls. She got the little girl who hung on daddy's pants leg & who would rather be in the pig pen (literally) than anywhere else. She got the little girl who was in 4h riffle shooting & going camping with the boy scouts cause they did WAY cooler stuff than the brownies or girl scouts & I was lucky enough my daddy was a troop leader!!!! Oh she also got the fun times of her little girl coming home with dead birds in her coat pockets because we had been out shooting our .22s!!!


----------



## Sass827

Oh and im also terrified of having a mini version of my MIL, who is the ultimate of devils- a wolf in sheeps clothing. I guess that's my biggest nightmare.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yeh must say i agree with you on, if i do have a Girl it deffo cant be like my MIL!!! lol

Although she use to be ok, but recently shes turned into a DEVIL!


----------



## maybesoon

oh Babee.... I'm still that way!

Attached is a pic of my BuckShot from about 4 years ago. He was still wet from being born & his mom had just been hit by a truck when my ex-husband came upon him. He is the 2nd white tail deer I have raised from baby to adult. I just have a soft spot for animals....
 



Attached Files:







Buckshot.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maybesoon

lol here's a couple more of him!

The first one here he's sucking on Peanut (my redbone hound's) cheek like he's nursing. This was normal as he thought she was his mommy. She was a rescue dog that ended up losing her right eye due to not being cared for....

In the 2nd he's actually licking my plate clean after some chicken enchiladas... whom ever said deer weren't carnivors.... Well he loved loved loved chicken. He would stand on his hind legs for fried chicken!
 



Attached Files:







Buckshot3.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 5









Buckshot2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## julesjules100

That really makes me sick (about Peanut, not the deer). 

What did you do with the deer when it was full grown? I assume from his love of Mexican food he stayed domestic!


----------



## maybesoon

He's still running around the property. He found himself a couple of girlfriends & left us. My ex says he sees him every now & then. 

Yeah, after spending somewhere close to $4,000.00 on eye surgeries & ending up with a vet opthamologist who ended up removing her eye. It was horrible. Poor puppy, you would have thought she would hate to get in a vehicle, but not at all. She still loved to travel.

My ex kept her & my blue heeler & I took the 2 great danes, which not so funny story... Both danes are rescue babies & the oldest had to have reconstructive eye surgery on both her eyes at 6months old. She has only partial vision in both eyes but does really well. Lucky for me, I knew the perfect vet opthamologist to take her to right from the start!!!


----------



## maybesoon

I guess I lucked out on the MIL this time around. My dh may be an ass right now, but my MIL has been the absolute best. I just love her. Sad that it took he & I separating for me to actually get to know my in-laws.


----------



## julesjules100

It's just disgusting what some people do to animals in conversely how much forgiveness and unconditional love they show on return. Good for you guys giving them a good home x


----------



## maybesoon

I agree jules.... Animals are definately a soft spot for me. If I ever won the lotto I would buy some land & open an animal rescue. It's been my dream since I was a little kid. I couldn't imagine my life not surounded by animals. I don't think I could handle it. They keep me grounded.


----------



## kezziek

Maybesoon those photos are so precious! How much fun is your kid gonna have growing up with a Mom so good with animals and loving the outdoors  x

I don't think gender matters but personality and parenting. Loving homes, fun times and freedom to grow....boy or girl all children are just precious. I always stand up for boys because I think in todays western culture they get a hard deal. Everyone seems to want girls but I think for a lot of women I know thats about having a fashion icon and being afraid of being alone when they are older. Not saying that applies to any of you ladies just some that I know. Mum daughter relationships can be complicated and wonderful and Mum son relationships can also be similar. I know lots of adult men who have great close relationships with their parents still. Please don't worry about raising a son or a daughter based on the other people in your life or how your have seen others treat their parents....just remember that you are unique and you will raise a unique child in a home that is different to everyone elses. It is what you make of it and none of us know what will happen in the future, we can only do our best and love them muchly xxxx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hann was it you who is staying Team Yellow??? (its just ill put a Yellow stork next to your name on the front page :)

I'm team Yellow too, Babee :) Thanks!!!


----------



## jtink28

totally agree, kezzie. my husband is the oldest of 4 boys, and they all adore their mother. they are much closer to her than their father.
it really just depends on the parenting. each child, boy or girl, can be a devil or angel depending on how they are raised!


----------



## Courtney917

Boys are amazing! Never thought I'd say that but I wouldn't trade my boys for anything!

Ugh genetic counselor called when I stepped out with NT results. It's too late to call back so I have to wait til tmrw:-(. She said she wanted to go over results so now I am freaking out! My NT scan was good....but need to find out blood results. I'm soooooooooooooooo nervous wish I never had the screening:-(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hello ladies, I hope everyone is well!

Thought I'd share my personal scare - I had to get a physical done for work at this generic walk in place (which I have a bad history with from another company). Anyway, the doctor says "you have trace amounts of blood in your urine, no signs of a UTI, you really need to call your midwife." He was asking me if I was having labor pains, vaginal bleeding, etc, which of course I said NO! And he must've told me at least 4 times to call my midwife ASAP. So naturally, I'm freaking out! I call, it's after hours, I do the on call thing and get my midwife to call me back, to which she says "This doctor doesn't know what he's talking about. I see it a lot in doctors that don't usually deal with pregnant women. Labor??? You're 15 weeks! Of course you're not in labor! And trace amounts of blood in your urine is relatively common in pregnant women - we'll keep an eye on it"


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awwww those animals are sooooooo adorable!!!

When i was 12 my mums friend Rescued a Puppy, she was a mixed Breed... And my mums friend could she was limping and not walking on one of her back legs. Her owner was a young teenager Lad, and he was stood with loads of other lads, she told him, that she was a vet and would fix the dogs leg for Free and hand her back... How very dumb he was!... so she took her, went straight to the vets (she raised German Shephards and she use to use them at events etc to sniff out drugs etc so she was constantly at the vets getting the dogs checked over etc) anyways the pup had dislocated its hip and it was setting in the wrong position, so she needed surgery!... then we adopted her! we had her for 14 years and she was spoilt Rotten!!! and even though she was treated Badly, she was the most loving dog EVER, she absolutely adored my oldest Son!!! ill find a pic of her x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Hann was it you who is staying Team Yellow??? (its just ill put a Yellow stork next to your name on the front page :)
> 
> I'm team Yellow too, Babee :) Thanks!!!Click to expand...

Ill add a yellow stork to your name hunnie :D is you due date the same??


----------



## bobbles86

Babee would you mind changing my due date to the 17th please - note to self predicting your own dates just gets your head in a muddle even when you know it couldn't have possibly been any other day :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lol bobbles yeh will do it now :) x

I was 100% sure on my dates, due to i knew exactly to the hour when i ovulated hahaha... but i still got put forward a day lol


----------



## Squishy1982

14th may, wil be finding out sex at 20wk scan


----------



## Sass827

Welcome Squishy! 
All of our pets are rescues. Our most recently little puppy girl just turned two. all the dog warden would say was that he picked her up in a raid. Whatever that means. She was covered in fleas, mange, full of worms, and the poor thing had a hernia from where her momma bit her umbilical cord. But she's the best. DH just brought up last night how lucky we are to never have to worry about them with LO.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Maybesoon - those pictures are adorable!!!! How lovely. I love animals, actually like them more than humans! And it makes me so so angry to know what people do to them sometimes. :(

I have two cats, both rescues.

My lovely lady is 7 and we got her when she was 1. She'd been a stray and was taken in as she was fonud with her kittens. Most of them died and she was very skinny and unwell, but she was taken in and one kitten did well and she also fostered another little orphan, my lovley girl. 

The kittens had been adopted and were going the next day, so we adopted her as I didn;t like the thought of her being on her own. She was so timid for a long time, but is now the bossiest, funniest little cat. And she's being SO loving to me now, she sits with me all the time, and lays with me in bed. So I definitely think she still has her maternal instinct. I actually think she thinks it's her baby in there as she sniffs my tummy and purrs and 'dib dabs' on it. So sweet.

Our cheeky goblin cat is 3 and we adopted him when he was 5 months old. He had been found by the side of the road, someone had dumped him there to make it look like he'd been hit by a car, but really they had stamped on him and broken his hips and legs.

The Cat's Protection League spent thousands on surgery for him, and luckily he made it through and came to live with us when he was 5 months, so he'd been tiny tiny when he'd been hurt. When he was a baby he limped a lot if he played too much, and I used to cuddle him and sob as I was so saddened by what had happened to him.

Now he is HUGE and still has a bit of a limp (like a 'ghetto' walk, lol) and he sits and sleeps wonky. But he is so playful and loving and we're so lucky to have him. Sadly I don't think he'll have a long long life, as I think his legs will get too painful for him, but hopefully we've got a good 10 years or so still, and we'll love him with all our hearts for as long as he's happy.


----------



## bobbles86

Babee_Bugs said:


> lol bobbles yeh will do it now :) x
> 
> I was 100% sure on my dates, due to i knew exactly to the hour when i ovulated hahaha... but i still got put forward a day lol

this is what I mean, I knew when I ovulated like you to the hour, then we only had sex once, we actually tried for a girl this time and did 0+12 so I know exactly when it happened.... all i can think is that baby has had a growth spurt x


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks ladies.... Cupcake I am the same way. I have always said you could put me on a deserted island and as long as I had animals & a food supply I would be perfectly content never speaking to a human again. Everyone laughs because my cats, chickens & dogs all shared the same doghouse. One of my cats & one of my turkey are best friends. None of my animals know they aren't suppose to love one another. My house in a menagerie!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

That's so cute. :) Can you post a photo of the Cat and Turkey? My two cats are barely even friends - unless they're in teh garden trying to catch something. Then they're the ultimate stalking team.

I think baby's moving.

Happened the last few days at the same time, and loads today now. I really can't see what else it is.


----------



## maybesoon

bobbles... I can tell you the exact date & time I got pregnant... But the dates they have given me don't add up at all. I just keep reminding myself that it is afterall just an estimate. My baby has measured further along on both scans. Maybe we just have advanced babies!!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Squishy1982 - Hello and welcome hunnie ive added you to the boards :)


----------



## Courtney917

Having my anatomy scan early.....Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be 17 weeks do you think they'll be able to tell gender?


----------



## julesjules100

Courtney917 said:


> Having my anatomy scan early.....Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be 17 weeks do you think they'll be able to tell gender?

Yes, they've just done mine at 16 weeks. Depends on whether they can get a good view but that's the case at any time. J x


----------



## jtink28

julesjules100 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Having my anatomy scan early.....Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be 17 weeks do you think they'll be able to tell gender?
> 
> Yes, they've just done mine at 16 weeks. Depends on whether they can get a good view but that's the case at any time. J xClick to expand...

i'm getting mine done at exactly 16 weeks on sunday...eek!


----------



## julesjules100

Look forward to hearing what you have :)


----------



## jtink28

i'm just hoping the little bugger cooperates. if that kid is anything like me, it'll have it's legs crossed until i give birth! :)


----------



## Hann12

Exciting! Looking forward to hearing what you are having - please don't tease us - tell us!!

I just bought a woven wrap, limited edition didymos Fisches caribe which was made the month my DD was born. I wanted to get one for her and then one for this baby, obviously will use but also for them to keep as a keepsake. It's beautiful - turquoise with little fishes on it!


----------



## jtink28

i'm a terrible secret keeper - i'll tell you ladies, of course!!

i'm still feeling it's a boy. if they tell me it's a girl, i'll be super shocked.

either way, i'll be happy :)


----------



## Courtney917

I'll def keep everyone posted!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Good luck to all having scans soon!!!! So exciting!! I really think this LO is boy #3;-)


----------



## pinktiara

Courtney917 said:


> Having my anatomy scan early.....Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be 17 weeks do you think they'll be able to tell gender?

they can tell you but the accuracy isn't as great as at 20 weeks so they could tell you its a girl and turn out boy so be prepared for that but boys are generally easier to spot early on obviously haha


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babee - Dates are the same - midwife said she won't change them again - but Thanks for checking!!!


----------



## waiting2012

Hello Ladies.. I hope everyone is finding the days going swiftly by :)

I kind of dropped out of here, but not by my choice... I did m/c' and its been a rough but hopeful past couple of months for me and my family... My son recently got engaged and is planning a June wedding; my daughter is always talking now about being an 'aunt' someday (hopefully after the kids finish college)...I just wanted to check in and send lots of love to you all, and prayers for you all :hugs: 

After not trying and not preventing, getting diagnosed with Lupus--I got a ++ on an hpt at lunch today--this after a week of negatives...GO FIGURE... Nearly fell off the toliet as I had prayed and prayed about it, and was ready to accept that grandbabies would be the closest I would have to holding my own again.. Hoping all goes well this time--I feel well even though there is a huge lack of sx, I don't mind--I had loads of sx with my losses so maybe this is God's way of saying it is going to be ok...

So again, much love to you all! And hope that the next year brings everyone the joy they so deserve! :hugs:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Huge congrats w2012. 

I'm so sorry for your loss and sending you all the hope in the world that this is your rainbow. Xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

pinktiara said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Having my anatomy scan early.....Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be 17 weeks do you think they'll be able to tell gender?
> 
> they can tell you but the accuracy isn't as great as at 20 weeks so they could tell you its a girl and turn out boy so be prepared for that but boys are generally easier to spot early on obviously hahaClick to expand...

This is why my OH disagreed wsith me on 16week scan, because he used Dr Google and found out its most accurate from 20weeks on especially with girls, rather than boys.

So if i got told girl now i would be like hmmmmm ill wait and double check at next scan, so pretty pointless! (in my partners eyes) lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww waiting im soooo sorry to hear of your loss...

Congrats on your new Pregnancy, if its any consolation...

I miscarried in april, fell within 6 weeks without a period, i miscarried in the July and within 5 weeks without a period i fell pregnant with this baby and so far everything is good...

I really hope this is your rainbow baby :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

sorry about your loss w2012! :hugs: I hope this is your sticky rainbow baby

oh baybee i am also staying team yellow :) xx


----------



## bobbles86

I'm sorry for your loss waiting but congrats on finding out you're pregnant again :happydance:

I've booked a gender scan for sunday 16th december.

kate x


----------



## jtink28

Babee_Bugs said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Having my anatomy scan early.....Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be 17 weeks do you think they'll be able to tell gender?
> 
> they can tell you but the accuracy isn't as great as at 20 weeks so they could tell you its a girl and turn out boy so be prepared for that but boys are generally easier to spot early on obviously hahaClick to expand...
> 
> This is why my OH disagreed wsith me on 16week scan, because he used Dr Google and found out its most accurate from 20weeks on especially with girls, rather than boys.
> 
> So if i got told girl now i would be like hmmmmm ill wait and double check at next scan, so pretty pointless! (in my partners eyes) lolClick to expand...

everyone i've known has had an accurate 16 week scan. we're going also because you get a CD of the pictures, and also a DVD, which they don't do at the hospital.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well i havent got long to wait 30 days to be exact!!! Totally not counting or anything :rofl:

Stevensmummyx ive added Team Yellow for you hunnie x


----------



## Courtney917

I actually just looked at my sons scan and was told his gender at 17.2. So I guess I have a pretty good chance of finding out!!!! This baby is measuring a week ahead as well...so if trend continues this LO will be measuring 18.0 on day of scan!!! Eekkkk I can't wait!


----------



## Sass827

So excited for you both j and court! hoping early scans go well- mine is this Wednesday! Going early since I will see my whole family Thursday and that only happens twice every year, so it would be so nice to know and be able to share. Plus, our biggest shopping holiday of the year is Friday, and I haven't bought a thing! I'm dying to buy some stuff! 

Happy to hear your back on the horse Waiting! Fx for a Sticky rainbow baby!


----------



## kezziek

Oh wow Sass that is so close! So excited for you! I will have to look back on your early scan to see what i guessed xxx

Waiting2012 so sorry for your loss but super pleased to hear you are expecting again. xxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww I can't wait to hear what gender babies were all having :)... Dunno if I'm more excited to out what I'm having or listening to all of you :) eeekkkkkkk


----------



## pinktiara

jtink28 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Having my anatomy scan early.....Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be 17 weeks do you think they'll be able to tell gender?
> 
> they can tell you but the accuracy isn't as great as at 20 weeks so they could tell you its a girl and turn out boy so be prepared for that but boys are generally easier to spot early on obviously hahaClick to expand...
> 
> This is why my OH disagreed wsith me on 16week scan, because he used Dr Google and found out its most accurate from 20weeks on especially with girls, rather than boys.
> 
> So if i got told girl now i would be like hmmmmm ill wait and double check at next scan, so pretty pointless! (in my partners eyes) lolClick to expand...
> 
> everyone i've known has had an accurate 16 week scan. we're going also because you get a CD of the pictures, and also a DVD, which they don't do at the hospital.Click to expand...

that's good than! I know a few girls told they were having a girl ended up with a boy. I have my 4d booked at 27 weeks that's when I will get my videos and pics and all that fun stuff woo only 4 more weeks haha until my 20 week ultrasound that is


----------



## pinktiara

oooh im an orange today haha certainly feels like it baby is moving like crazy its getting stronger hopefully hubby will feel it soon and my son. He heard the babys heartbeat at the dr's and had a huuuge smile on his face it was so sweet.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh pink that's when I'm gonna go :) baby should have abit more fat on them... It's my partners birthday the 23rd January, so will go around then :)


----------



## pinktiara

I tried to pick my hubbys birthday (jan 29) but they were gone that week what are the odds haha so picked beginning of feb instead


----------



## CupcakeBaby

6 days until our scan. :)

It's funny. If they say boy and I can see bits I'll be very confident. 

If they say girl I think the poor baby is going to need some very undignified close ups for me to feel confident! Lol. 

I'm sure I've heard in the past with good machines they can find a girls uterus? So maybe it's not just lack of willy that they'll go by.


----------



## Hann12

Just lying in bed and I had thought I felt a little kick last night so I was just lying with my hand on my tummy area and felt a hard area. Put the Doppler on it and it was baby! The rest of my lower tummy feels normal then there's a raised mound of hard! Wasn't expecting that for a few more weeks but feels like DD did - but when she was further along. So exciting!


----------



## poppy13

Kust been catching up ladies, all very busy!

Afm...not a good week. I've been in hospital since tues evening as headaches got a lot worse. They have ruled out bacterial meningitis but are still looking at viral meningitis, something in my eyes but basically they have no clue! On a positive obgyn visited me & I heard munchkin for the first time! I was soooo thrilled and it really cheered me up.

So I will be checking in but may not comment very much.

Love to you all xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww poppy hunnie :hugs: sounds like your in the wars chick. 

Really hoping its not Meningitis! 

I hope everything gets better soon for you hunnie x


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Just lying in bed and I had thought I felt a little kick last night so I was just lying with my hand on my tummy area and felt a hard area. Put the Doppler on it and it was baby! The rest of my lower tummy feels normal then there's a raised mound of hard! Wasn't expecting that for a few more weeks but feels like DD did - but when she was further along. So exciting!

Very exciting! I thought I *maybe* felt something this morning but i think it's wishful thinking on me as it's my first. I was lying really still and sort of felt like the movement of an air bubble or something but at the front of my stomach (and typically gasses build in you across the course of the day so don't think it was that). Guess I'll find out for sure soon enough! x


----------



## julesjules100

poppy13 said:


> Kust been catching up ladies, all very busy!
> 
> Afm...not a good week. I've been in hospital since tues evening as headaches got a lot worse. They have ruled out bacterial meningitis but are still looking at viral meningitis, something in my eyes but basically they have no clue! On a positive obgyn visited me & I heard munchkin for the first time! I was soooo thrilled and it really cheered me up.
> 
> So I will be checking in but may not comment very much.
> 
> Love to you all xx

Oh Poppy, what a bugger. So sorry to hear you're feeling awful. Hope that they can give you some answers soon and reassure you that the LO is ok. 

Just to make you feel a little better, the wife of a colleague at work contracted viral meningitis last year when she was 8 months pregnant and everything turned out just fine in the end. 

x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh Poppy. :( Hope they figure out what it is and get you better ASAP. Xxxxx

DH and I spent the morning out shopping at Bluewater. 

First time I've been out properly in months and although I stopped for a sit down once or twice I had a lovely time. 

Had a play with the Cosatto Giggle and we both really like it. Looked at the iCandys and Cameloens as well but we can get the Giggle with Carrycot and carseat for £398 which is less than half of the other 2, without any car seats. 

Pushes lovely and was easy to fold, swap about etc. 

Will hopefully order it next weekend. :) Weeeeee!

Also got some leggings and tops in Mothercare. 

Went in DP, New Look and Next, and they're all massive stores but no maternity sections! Really bad I thought. 

Finished it off with a Nandos. Which I was a tiny bit hesitant about as I've not eaten out since August but it was delicious and I loved it. Feeling very full now though!

Going to spend the afternoon crocheting a baby blanket. Xxx


----------



## Babies123

Hi ladies!! I havent been on here in a couple weeks so had alot of catching up to do!!! I havent had much internet access and my phone has been wacky. I hve pics to upload later today for you ladies - one is a 3D pic and it looks very alien like but so exciting seeing a face. Im also waiting to find out the gender - which will hopefully be next wednesday - if they can tell. I have a feeling its a girl. Its our first so for me it doesnt matter boy or girl. My dh is hoping for a boy first - but will be happy with a girl too.

Cant wait to hear more baby genders!!


----------



## Sass827

I'm feeling the same as you cupcake. I want definitive proof. Since my scan is private, I still have another 3 weeks later with my regular hospital. My doctor wanted it two weeks later, but I pushed it back to get a better look. If the private scan doesn't produce a result, I might move my doctor up to 2 weeks. 
I'm sorry you're having such a rough time poppy. I hope they figure it out soon. 
I'm feeling like I have bronchitis coming on. Any tips on how to make it go away? I'm scared since I know we aren't allowed most meds. At what point should I call my doctor?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Cupcake some new look shops have a maternity section aswell as river island... But it's only a very select few :/

Sass use steam Hunnie, like sit in your bathroom and run a hot bath...Manx just sit there for along as you can.. The steam opens up your vessels in your lungs and helps to remove build up of fluid :)... I swear by this and use it a lot when my sons get all snottyfied up with coughs and colds, works a treat :)


----------



## kezziek

Oh Poppy sounds a nightmare :-( really hope you can get home and well soon xxxx

Looking forward to seeing your scan photos babies123  all these gender scans coming up too are very exciting too. 

Cupcake sounds like a lovely day  x

Sass sorry to hear year you are poorly :-( i 've got an annoying cough and cold the last few days too but not too bad yet. I second Babee on the steam inhlation idea a few times a day to loosen everything. I had to have antibiotics last time I was pregnant though with a bad ear and sinus infection and there are some that you can safely take if you need them xxx


----------



## jtink28

well, ladies...just got back from the private scan.

it was VERY obvious that it's a....BOY!!!! :)

he was not a shy fellow, and there was no mistaking it. he's all boy :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awwwww. Great news jtink. :)

How lovely to have a little boy. :)

Glad your scan went well. :) xxxxx


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations jtink!


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats jtink!!!!! I'm getting so excited for tmrw!!!!


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> well, ladies...just got back from the private scan.
> 
> it was VERY obvious that it's a....BOY!!!! :)
> 
> he was not a shy fellow, and there was no mistaking it. he's all boy :)

Welcome to the Boy Club! x


----------



## jtink28

i'm absolutely thrilled. 
i wanted a boy (but would have been thrilled with a girl, too).
i just had a feeling it was a boy. i could not be more excited :)


----------



## Ely27

Congrats jtink!


----------



## lpjkp

Congratulations jtink!!!! Wow!! 2 boys already!! I wonder what I'll be telling you all I'm having in 6 days time?! Eeekk!!!!

Sorry to hearing you're having a rough time of it poppy...I really hope they get to the bottom of it soon, and you can enjoy the remainder of your pregnancy!x

Good luck with the crocheting CupCake!!! I gave it a very good attempt, and it was an epic fail!! Gave up after that, but thankfully a lot of family are knitting blankets for us!

I've attached my 16 week photo I took this morning (Without eating, etc, it's what I woke up with!)...Why am I looking ballooned compared to last week?! I've looked at the 2nd tri bump board and everyone's 16 week bumps are barely there/cute and tiny!!
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 2









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Congrats on your blue bump jtink :D! Xx


----------



## Babies123

Congrats on the boy jtink!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww Jtink congrats Hunnie! :D awww 2 boys eeekkkk :D x


----------



## jtink28

maybesoon, weren't you supposed to find out yesterday??? where are you???


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow Lpkjp!!!

I'm so jealous of that bump!!!!


----------



## lpjkp

does it look like a bump cupcake? I'm scared of getting TOO big when everyone else seems so small! Its my first too :s


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I think it's adorable!!! I'd post mine but I'm a size 16/18 anyway so started with one!!! 

It's not a pretty sight at the moment. :( I just look really fat. :(


----------



## Courtney917

jtink28 said:


> maybesoon, weren't you supposed to find out yesterday??? where are you???

I was just thinking of her!!!!!


----------



## kezziek

Wow jtink!! That is so exciting, very pleased for you xxxx Have you got a name planned for him yet?x


----------



## kezziek

Lpjkp lovely bump i think mine is as big but not as lovely and neat, yours is clearly all baby! Are you tall or short? I think if you are on the shorter side then it can pop out a lot quicker. I find i show big quite early but have longer periods of staying roughly the same so don't necessarily end up absolutely more massive then others who didn't show as early (although still huge lol!)xx


----------



## lpjkp

Thanks kezzie! I'm around 5"3 but I've got a short torso,so I think that could have something to do with it...im relieved you're the same as me,and even more relieved you think it looks like baby!xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

It deffo looks like a bump Hunnie... I've got a 15week one somewhere I didn't get round to doing a 16week one :( I must say I'm feeling slightly more bigger, but like low down?... Trousers are certainly getting just abit too tight lol

I did feel and look slightly more bigger at 13 weeks lol... Strangeeee

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1100518.jpg


----------



## Sass827

Super congrats jt! So jealous!
Lp- you've popped! Love it! Its very obviously all Baby. I'm right behind you. I'll snap a pic on Wednesday morning to mark 16 weeks. 
Going to hop in a steamed bathroom. Thanks For the tips babee and Kezz. <3


----------



## jtink28

i agree with the being short business. i am 5'3", and i've got a bump now. my mom is 5'2", and always showed really early. there's nowhere for the baby to grow but OUT! :)


----------



## Sass827

I'm 5' 3" too! We should start a 5'3" club! Lol ok, I think I am seriously losing it....


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Poppy :hug: to you! Hang in there! 

Lpk - my bump looks just like yours & I'm 16 weeks on Tuesday. :)

And I'm 5'7... for comparison :)


----------



## sarahuk

Congratulations on the gender scans ladies! Cant wait to hear more!

Im soooo torn right now. I want the surprise but I want to know so bad! It doesnt help that my anatomy scan is on xmas eve and I keep telling myself it would be a wonderful present to know! Im going to need a lot of strength that day!

x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Hehe I'm 5'3 also x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Stevensmummyx said:


> Hehe I'm 5'3 also x

I'm 5'3" so not too surprised that mine's showing already.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

CupcakeBaby said:


> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> Hehe I'm 5'3 also x
> 
> I'm 5'3" so not too surprised that mine's showing already.Click to expand...

I'm only showing a little, can't wait to have a big bump xx


----------



## jtink28

i've got a decent bump. a lady at the grocery store congratulated me on my coming baby!

i can't see how i'm so large, as i've only gained 2 pounds! (i even weighed myself this morning!!)


----------



## lpjkp

Wow! Thanks ladies,you've all really set my mind at ease!!! I love that you're all so similar to me, AND have a baby bump too at 16weeks!!!

I've been feeling flutters ALL day today...baby sits quite low down,and they're pretty distinctive...i got woke up with a little poke last night too when i turned onto my belly too much...its such a great feeling :)

midwife appointment tomorrow and gender scan in 5 days!!! A lot to look forward to this week!x

How are all the other ladies doing/feeling??xx


----------



## TTCBean

People keep asking me if I've felt baby yet, and I haven't! :( I can't wait until I do!!
But I have something to look forward to, 22 days until I find out beans gender! yah!!


----------



## Sass827

J- I think it's from the outward movement, not necessarily weight gain. I gained all my weight in week 7 and none since, but I still grew out of the pants that fit me since week 7, so I think it has to be from the uterus "moving up". :-/
I'm feeling not as preggers, if that makes sense. Not as ravenous, not as sleepy, etc. Anyone else feeling this way? 
2 more days til my scan. Really hoping LO cooperates!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Sass827 said:


> I'm feeling not as preggers, if that makes sense. Not as ravenous, not as sleepy, etc. Anyone else feeling this way?

Exactly this!

Now I'm not sick and my hunger isn't as bad all I really have is a bit of indigestion, lots of weeing and my bump. Which isn't big enough t make me feel pregnant, just makes sleeping on my frint uncomfortable.

Eeee - only 2 days!!! My 5 days seems sooooo long!


----------



## maybesoon

After an hour & a half on Saturday we still don't know what we are having.... Little terd spent an hour sitting indian style then when it did start moving about refused to open it's legs. Yep, a tad bit camera shy. But we did get to spend 1 1/2 hours getting to watch our baby & it was AMAZING! It led the oh & I to having an amazing weekend together & getting a lot accomplished talking wise.

Here is a pic... Can anyone guess boy/girl????
 



Attached Files:







Baby Meffert says hi on 11-17-12.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jtink28

i'm guessing girl!


----------



## Sass827

Ah cupcake -2 days seems long too. I'm sure tomorrow 1 day will seem long. And the anxiety has been in full force for a week, so AH! 
Maybe- sorry LO wasn't cooperating. Did you drink or eat anything? Caffeine?and id they have you jump around? Just looking for pointers... DH doesn't think our LO will cooperate either, hence (some of) my anxiety. does look like a sweet girl face. Do you ave other pics?


----------



## maybesoon

Here is the best pic we could get. But the umbilical cord is right around the area so the tech couldn't be certain one way or another. One shot looks girl, next shot looks boy..... UGH!!!
 



Attached Files:







baby 2d 11-17-12.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## jtink28

bummer baby wouldn't cooperate. i can't tell at all from the last picture. i think girl, but you never know.

ha, my boy was NOT shy. just like his dad. cracked me up :)


----------



## Sass827

Well that looks like a penis to me. What angle is it from?


----------



## maybesoon

Sass the butt is at the bottom & the arrow is right in between them. You can see the 2 little butt cheeks & then the middle is the gender. The tech said it looks like a girl to him at that angle (little girls have the 3 lips & most likely swollen at 17 weeks). He also said it could be a boy. He just really couldn't tell since the umbilical cord is also right there. So what very few shots we got he couldn't tell.


----------



## Sass827

I'm a total amateur at this, so who knows? Ive totally been stalking u/s pics online though. When do you get to go back again?


----------



## pinktiara

thats a bummer but still nice to see baby !!


----------



## pinktiara

I am so bloody tired had bad stomach pains all night super gas and diarrhea sorry tmi I got so dizzy from the pain i was lying on the bathroom floor. My hubbys alarm went off at 630 and I didn't get back to sleep after that. My horrible ignorant sister in law who lives upstairs was stomping around all morning slamming stuff and than slammed the door when she left which is right above our bedroom area she does this often because she is mad at the world apparently oh to be 21 and ignorant to the real world grrr. My son didnt get up until 830 so that's 2 hours sleep I missed out on needless to say i'm not happy.


----------



## Sass827

That sucks pink! And you're never tmi for me. I spent this weekend more constipated than I've ever been in my life! Bleh!


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... What's tmi??? I think we all know what each is going through. One week I'm constipated like hell & the next it's diarrhea. Can't get full, not hungry... Pissed at the world, on cloud nine.... I've decided I have multiple personalities right now!!!!  lol

I did drink orange juice an hour before like told, ate a sugary donut 30 mins before. The tech bounced the probe up & down on my belly. I got up & did jumping jacks.... I told them my baby sleeps all day & stays up kicking the crap out of me all night.... Funny thing though, when I stayed the night with oh on Saturday, the baby didn't move but just a couple times all night.... 

I go for my 20 week scan on Dec. 11th so hopefully we will find out for sure then!!!

Best of Luck to all getting scans! Watching the baby was just amazing. I can't even begin to describe what it's like to see your baby at this age already having a personality & facial expressions! It's breath taking!!!


----------



## Sass827

Awwww! Maybe! That's so precious! And so nice your next one is around the corner too. 
Sounds like you really did everything you could. Baby just has a mind of it's own! So cute! Maybe you can make your next one the last appt of the day?
Tmi means too much information. It's a bit like an apology for getting too personal. I just always say, you're never too personal for me. You girls are the best. You could never gross me out or anything cause I'm feeling the same thing!


----------



## maybesoon

lol Sass thanks.... I knew what tmi meant.... I was trying to be a bit sarcastic. I'm like you. There is nothing anyone is going to say that is going to be too personal or gross me out. I have been around babies my entire life & I have found things happening to me that none of my friends or family ever spoke about. So hearing that others are having these issues really helps me a ton.


----------



## Sass827

Me too! I love bnb! But I wouldn't dare tell my friends some of this stuff! I think it would really freak them out (as most of them don't have babies yet)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Another one here who can never be tmi'd. And I agree I tell you ladies more than anyone!

Got mega constipation pain + ligament pain today. 

Even though Saturday night I had a curry and pooped 3 times yesterday morning (including once while shopping which isn't my favourite thing to do! Luckily it was early and no one else in nearby stalls - I also love the new super loud hand dryers!)


----------



## kezziek

Ahh Maybesoon love the 3d scan photo, it does look like a pretty little girl but the second photo is confusing, is that sticky out thing the umbilical cord?xx


----------



## maybesoon

lol Cupcake! I have such a shy pooper. I just can't do it in public!!! I'm sure the time will come when I won't have the choice, but so far so good. However, Friday night when the oh & I went to eat before going back to the hotel I did pee myself just a little trying to make it from the restraunt to the hotel..... eeekkk I'm only 4 months.....


----------



## kezziek

Saw my midwife today and heard the heartbeat for the first time  I was scared at first as she couldn't find it but I think he was just wriggling away from the doppler. I felt lots of flutters this morning which was reassuring as he's been quiet for a while. She said not to worry about movements everyday until 24 weeks. I now don't see her until i'm 28 weeks which seems like ages away :-( at least i have my next scan just before Christmas  Heartrate was 158bpm and sounding like a galloping horse 

She made me feel a lot better about the probrability of this being my third baby boy too, shes was just really lovely about it and also said it wouldn't be right if I didn't have another boy as I make such beautiful ones, all the right things to say to someone in my position instead of the usual 'ahh thats a shame, bet you'd love to have a girl'


----------



## kezziek

Oh yeah I hate doing number twos in public too I used to give myself such a tummy ache as I can't even bear to go in other peoples houses. I am getting better at it lol as I get older and being pregnant you know sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do.....

Noisy handdryers are good I agree! 

I did have a really upset tummy the other weekend when we were staying at my friends and I just had to go but the worse thing was the darn toilet just would not flush!! It was a nightmare, we were just about to leave so i knew everyone was going to be wondering where I was.....oh and the more I tried to flush the more the toilet bowl was filling up!! Panic! I literally prayed and just thought what the hell am I going to tell my friends...20mins later I got the thing to flush and emerged red faced and thankfully no one seemed to notice...

Sorry ladies probrably far too much info for you but I can't really tell my colleagues at work that one ha ha


----------



## kezziek

Bump photo 16 +3 days. Feeling rather fat this evening after my dinner, please exfuse the pjs! X
 



Attached Files:







20121119_205546.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sass827

I'm just so grateful to poop, I'll do it anywhere. You're so cute Kezz - I've clogged one toilet a week for months now. It is embarrassing though! 
Almost peed myself today too. Took it as a sign that I should be doing kegels, I guess?


----------



## Sass827

Lovely bump beautiful boy maker! :)


----------



## lpjkp

Lovely bump kezzie!!!! Eeek,I love looking at bumps!! Its becoming an obsession!x


----------



## maybesoon

Kezz love the bump! I have such a fear of stopping up someone elses toilet! Freaks me out so much I just can't bring myself to go poo anywhere but home. God help me if I am in one of those situations. I will probably at this point just break out into full tears!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Eeeek Kezzie how scary!!

I would actually rather go in public than at someone's house for those exact kind of reasons! You don't have to see people from public loos again!!!!

Beautiful bump as well. I'll give my mirror and good clean and take one. 

I was going to and then noticed last time I wiped it down was with a face wipe and it's got all smeary.


----------



## pinktiara

Thanx ladies it's so nice to be able to talk about anything here !


----------



## pinktiara

https://i49.tinypic.com/xt5d3.jpg
Excuse my pjs as well haha last night after dinner


----------



## maybesoon

lol ladies.... I'm all about my pjs!!! If I could wear them to work I would!!! pink.... I didn't see a pic.


----------



## pinktiara

I try to keep it classy and wear sweatpants lmao


----------



## Courtney917

Well I'm back and its Boy #3. He's healthy so that's what I'm happy about. Now everyone is saying #4 will be a girl....ha ha yea think I'm done!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats on Team Blue!!!


----------



## kezziek

Lol @classy sweatpants, I often do that too, makes me feels a bit more dressed if I have to open the door to someone. I often put my pjs on as soon as I get home, just so comfy especially at the moment!

Pink-lovely bump! It will be great to watch these progress, i think I will be massive by the end this time. I have a wedding to go to when I'm 36 weeks too so that will be interesting trying to find something non tent like to wear with my big bum and bump in tow!

Courtney - congratulations love that is lovely news, thats what I remembered today when I saw my midwife just how grateful I am to have a healthy baby. He will soon be here cooing in your arms and making your heart melt. Have you got any scan photos for us to nose at of the little cutie? I love acan photos! X


----------



## jtink28

courtney, my husband has 3 brothers (4 boys!) and they ADORE each other. they are closer than brothers, they are best friends.
sometimes i feel like the outsider, because they're so close! your boys will love having each other :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sass827 said:


> J- I think it's from the outward movement, not necessarily weight gain. I gained all my weight in week 7 and none since, but I still grew out of the pants that fit me since week 7, so I think it has to be from the uterus "moving up". :-/
> I'm feeling not as preggers, if that makes sense. Not as ravenous, not as sleepy, etc. Anyone else feeling this way?
> 2 more days til my scan. Really hoping LO cooperates!

i feel absolutely dreadful!!!...l gonna ask midwife for Platelet numbers and also to get my Gestational diabetes test done now rather than later on...

Bleurghhh


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks everyone! Yes I have all sisters so there is def a bond and hubby has all brothers. I have some pics just need to get on computer and upload them!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Courtney917 woohoo congrats on Team Blue hunnie x


----------



## pinktiara

You can't keep me in regular pants when I get home it's comfy ones right away lol no wonder my 3 year old does the same thing lol

Yay Courtney congrats on the boy!!


----------



## TTCBean

Congrats Courtney917!!

Here is my 16 week bump! It's been so cold here I've been wearing multiple sweaters, when I put on a small t-shirt I realise I have a small bump! 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/16weekbump.jpg


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Huge congrats on team blue Courtney. :) 3 lovely boys. :) 

Pink I looove your bump! TTCBean yours is definitely on its way!! 

Will try and get a photo done this morning. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I warn you all now my bump photo isn't a pretty one as I'm not slim like you ladies. But I'm not normally this chubby looking either!! 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/203769AB-7FA3-469E-BF03-FD5225DD4295-1373-000002FEBD0F8595.jpg

Hopefully if I take one every week there will be a noticeable difference. :)

Please excuse my super 'klassy' owl PJs!!


----------



## Hann12

Great bump shots! I'll try and post mine later!

Courtney - congratulations on your little boy. I saw a programme a while back about how once you've had 2 of the same gender you are more likely to continue having that gender. I didn't really understand how it's possible as I thought every pregnancy has a 50/50 chance of both genders but apparently not. Having said that it is possible but less likely. 
My DH has 2 brothers and no sisters and they are all really close.


----------



## lpjkp

Congratulations on team blue Courtney! It'll be so sweet, if those 3 brothers are anything like me and my two sisters, they'll grow up the best of friends! I would never swap my two sisters for anything in the world :)

Who is next with gender? Is it you cupcake who is Saturday like me?

Eeeekkkkk, so exciting cupcake! I can see the beginnings of your bump! I'm not the skinniest to begin with either, but I see that as a cuddly layer to keep baby warm over winter,and I'll think about shaping up after aby is here (though I'm hoping the breast feeding will do that for me! Hehe!)

Eurgh...got midwife this morning and I'm sick as a dog! I've already been sick,still feel sick and my head is banging...had a little cry to hubby this morning...I thought morning sickness was meant to be a thing of the past, but it's still going strong at 16 and a half weeks! It can't be for much longer,surely?! X

Hope you ladies are well!x


----------



## Laubull

Loving all of the gender news, congrats girlies! And the bumps are gorgeous, you're all looking fab  No bump for me yet, just bloat, but I can't wait till I do have one!

This is such a happy thread, I occasionally look at Baby Centre, OMG there are some b*tches on there, thankfully none on here 

x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG im 17 weeks today!! :D


----------



## lpjkp

Happy 17 weeks babee!! Wowwww, 3 more weeks and you'll be halfway! I'm sure a peach/avocado etc are bigger than an onion though?! The onions I've seen in sainsburys are TINY! Lol and a onion isn't 13cm big unlike a baby!


----------



## bobbles86

congrats on team blue courtney :)

wow we have 3 little baby boys due now who's next for a gender scan? we need some pink to even it up :)

I've booked my gender scan for 16th december.

congrats on 17 weeks babee... you seem so far ahead of me xx


----------



## lpjkp

Back from my 16 week midwife appointment, and SO annoyed right now at London NHS and midwives in general...

1. My midwife NEVER bothers to explain anything, just assumes I know it (It's my first pregnancy, EVERYTHING is new to me!)

2. A student midwife was helping (Cocky snide woman!), and checked my urine, and APPARENTLY it's got protein and leukocytes in it, to which she asked if I had a UTI...tell me what one of those are/the symptoms, you're the one checking my urine, how am I supposed to know?! She couldn't tell the midwife how much protein etc was in it and asked the midwife to repeat the urine sample, but the midwife refused and took her word for it, so it's being sent off...

3. The student midwife started talking about pre-eclampsia with protein being in my urine, and the midwife let her keep talking about it and worry me before FINALLY telling her "It's probably not a concern this early on"

4. The student midwife messed up my blood pressure and let the cuff keep falling off...she had to keep begging the midwife to repeat it, and when the midwife finally did, the cuff fell off AGAIN...needless to say, I don't believe that blood pressure result...

5. APPARENTLY, midwives don't listen to the baby's heartbeat until the 28 week appointment?! When I told her a lot of other women got to listen to the heartbeat AND had their uterus felt at their 16 week appointment, the snotty student midwife said "It's not standard practice" and the midwife said "It's too hard to find at 16 weeks, you need to wait until 28 weeks"...errrr, really?!!! I was so disheartened by this point that I became a bit short and just replied "Oh well, I'll continue to listen to it at home then." I mean, what's the point, I'll be feeling baby kicking by then everyday anyway and the heartbeat won't matter half as much to me by that point!

I don't know, I think I'm a little disheartened by the whole thing...it just seems like London midwives (Mine in particular) don't have the time or support for you, give you conflicting information and generally create unnecessary stress and worry...

I'm so glad I've got my private scan in 4 days to put my own mind at ease that everything continues to be going ok...


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( What a pair of bitches. :(

So sorry you had a bad appointment sweetie.

I've got mine Thursday and am certainly not expecting anything grand.

But yay for 4 days until our scans!!! What time is yours?


----------



## lpjkp

9am thankfully...fingers crossed baby cooperates, and we'll be celebrating by either buying some baby timberlands or little girly ugg booties!x What time is yours?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Mine's at 11am - I'm very jealous yours is earlier!! Lol.

There's an ASDA a mile from our scan place and I'm in love with all their Disney branded stuff. So we'll be driving straight there and I'll be buying one of everything they sell in pink or blue!! Lol.


----------



## lpjkp

I'll be anxiously awaiting your gender reveal!!!!!

As for me, my hubby has been lovely...he realised how wound up I was from today's appointment, and he's gone and rearranged for my scan to be tomorrow at 4:30 instead to put my mind at ease and know everything is ok :) x


----------



## Hann12

That's so sweet of him lpjkp! Looking forward to hearing your news. Unfortunately as for mw apppointments that sounds right about the level of care I have got but I guess my hosiptal isn't far from London - middlesex. So it could be just London and the near proximity care! I never saw the same mw twice either! 
I also saw a GP last time at 20 weeks and was told that he wouldn't check for the hb either because he could never find it! Guess at least he was honest!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

LPJKP - I'm soooo jealous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sass827

Ew! Your midwives sound terrible! I would have been flipping out. I'm so sorry you have to deal with that. I see the nurse at my doctors office (the doctors are always too busy delivering babies) but she said they could usually always find it at 12 weeks. 28 weeks?! That's insane. I'm glad you listen at home. I do too and find it to be such a reassurance. 

Babee- I hope you feel better soon and you are allowed to do your test early. 

My gender scan is tomorrow. 25 hours from now, I'll be hopping in the car to pick up DH from work to the scan place. He's convinced we aren't going to be able to tell. I'm terrified he's right. I'm freaking out a bit over here. :)


----------



## jtink28

sass, don't worry, i'm sure you'll be able to see! my little one gave us no problems, and i was totally worried he would be uncooperative, too. eek! so excited for you!


----------



## pinktiara

Wow that sounds aweful we have midwives out here but it's not the norm. I see my dr once a month right now and she listens for the heartbeat every time and feels my uterus. What a different way of doing things. I'm sorry you had to deal with that what if something was wrong heaven forbid but you wouldn't even know ugh so frustrating I could only imagine.


----------



## maybesoon

Good Luck to everyone getting scans today! May your babies be more cooperative than mine!!!!


----------



## jtink28

yeah, what a terrible midwife experience!!

i know in the US, you always see a doctor, and a midwife is optional. i see my OB every 4 weeks. he feels my uterus, listens to the heartbeat, checks my levels (for sugar, protein, etc), does the normal blood pressure and weight check, and then he sits downs and asks me if i have anything i'd like to talk about or ask about. i always come with a whole list, and they are never impatient about answering. 

it should be such an informative, special time, too. i hope it gets better!!!


----------



## pinktiara

exactly my dr is so patient and takes time to make sure all is ok thats how it should be


----------



## maybesoon

I love my doctor. But I have been with her for almost 7 years and with all the crap I have been through she has been amazing. I couldn't imagine going to anyone else.


----------



## Hann12

I think our health service is a lot less of a service in the lead up than many countries. Across 2 pregnancies at the same place and seeing lots of mw and dr's I have never seen the same one twice - means I have probably seen around 20 different people, still not heard hb until 20+ weeks and they wouldn't even tell me the hb rate during the 12 week scan. Having to wait until 22 weeks to have my 20 week anomaly scan. It's just a different level of care! Some hospitals are better across the country than others obviously. Having said that when it counted they were fab with the delivery so I can't complain there!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I agree that compared to American ladies we don't seem to get as in depth information etc. but so far with my experiences I think I'm very lucky to live where we do (East Surrey) as everyone's been lovely and helpful. :) Will have to see how midwife goes on Thursday. :) 

After feeling flutters on Friday and Saturday I missed them Sunday and Yesterday. 

But just had two quite big (compared to my tiny flutters) moves from the orange. :) So lovely.


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake - was it you in Ewell? I was in Epsom today so was thinking how oneof you lived close by!


----------



## maybesoon

I still haven't felt flutters. I can feel the baby kicking me from time to time, mostly at night but I have never felt butterflies or flutters.....


----------



## CupcakeBaby

No, I'm not Ewell. Not too far though x


----------



## kezziek

Oh thats pants lpjkp! My sister in law actually complained about her midwife when she had her first and got moved to a much better more competent one. It is your right if you are not happy to be asked to be moved to another midwife, you just need to call your hospital and ask to speak to the head of midwifery. Leukocytes and protein most likely to be a mild uti but nothing much to worry about unless you are having symptoms and feeling unwell. They are really common in pregnancy as we don't empty our bladders so well so theres often a little bit of wee just sat their stagnating (yum) & we are more prone to infection. Make sure you see your Gp if you get a fever, cramps or feel flu like. Thats complete rubnish about not being able to hear the heartbeat at 16 weeks. Have they given you a schedule o care? I'm in hampshire and we get a guide which tells us what the midwife should do at each visit and it says on there to listen to the fetal heart rate around 15-16 weeks. Was she bad last time you saw her too? I'm so glad you have your scan so soon, very exciting!xxx


----------



## Hann12

Kezzie your hospital sounds much more organised and informative than mine! I did get a schedule this time if who I'm due to see for each appointment so I should be happy I have that lol! I think the care you receive across the UK varies so much!


----------



## julesjules100

CupcakeBaby said:


> I agree that compared to American ladies we don't seem to get as in depth information etc. but so far with my experiences I think I'm very lucky to live where we do (East Surrey) as everyone's been lovely and helpful. :) Will have to see how midwife goes on Thursday. :)
> 
> After feeling flutters on Friday and Saturday I missed them Sunday and Yesterday.
> 
> But just had two quite big (compared to my tiny flutters) moves from the orange. :) So lovely.

They're just two very different systems; we don't need medical insurance over here to be able to get basic care covered but unfortunately that means that care may be a little less hands on (unless you opt to go privately etc). London does seen to be particularly variable for NHS maternity care as they all seem rammed x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hello ladies! Just got home from my 16 week exam & I'm a happy girl! I got to hear a nice strong heartbeat today. Just so nice to hear that everything is going well! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Sass827

Good to hear it Bella! I'm feeling good minus the bronchitis and the anxiety about tomorrow's scan. When's your next scan?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sass827 said:


> Good to hear it Bella! I'm feeling good minus the bronchitis and the anxiety about tomorrow's scan. When's your next scan?

Oooo good luck! My next scan is at 20 weeks (Dec 19th). Seems so far away! But... these visits seem to creep up - I do feel like time is flying!


----------



## Sass827

I think the holiday madness is a good distraction. :D


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. :)

Hope you're well. Xxxx

Wednesday already. :) Almost halfway through the week.


----------



## julesjules100

Weds is one of the best days of the week; by the end of today it's the run up to the weekend and only 2 more days at work!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:) Once it gets to lunchtime then I always think we're on our way to the weekend!

3 days until my scan. :) Weeee.


----------



## bobbles86

I'm so excited for those of you having gender scans over the next few days, can't wait to see what you're having :)

14 weeks! wow this is really happening 

kate xx


----------



## kezziek

Oh Sass yay for scan day!!!  will be thinking of you, can't wait to hear back from you and see pics of baby xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hann12

Good luck Sass!


----------



## lpjkp

Good luck sass!

Judgement day for me too today...how will I survive until 4:30?! Hope baby isn't shy of flashing the body parts that count! I have so many butterflies in my tummy! X


----------



## Hann12

Good luck lpjkp!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Ooooh Sass and LPJKP!!!!!!!!!!

I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww goodluck fo today ladies :D dont forget to come and share :haha:

AFM: got a Midwife appointment at 12:45pm so gonna raise my concerns with her, and hope and pray its nothing to be worried about :)


----------



## lpjkp

Good luck with your appointment today with the midwife babee...I hope all goes well, and you get any questions or concerns answered!Ooohhh, happy onion week if I haven't already said!xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you hunnie... just glad im going to see her!, i havent seen her since i was 9weeks (i think there should be another appointment between then and now, but hey hoo)

a Onion seems to me quite small compared to like last week when baby was the size of an avocado??? lol


----------



## lpjkp

I think it's one of the huge onions of the bunch!!! It's got to be to be bigger than an avocado!lol x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Babee_Bugs said:


> Thank you hunnie... just glad im going to see her!, i havent seen her since i was 9weeks (i think there should be another appointment between then and now, but hey hoo)
> 
> a Onion seems to me quite small compared to like last week when baby was the size of an avocado??? lol

Must be a big spanish onion.

No, here you have a 8 weeks (ish) appointment and then don;t have another midwife one until 16 weeks.

12 week scan in the middle though, but obviously no midwife there.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Its daft really, there should have one in between!..

anyways im back..... Bluerghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Ive got my GTT on Monday coming up!... she said my urine is clear, but still because ive had gestational diabetes before with my oldest it needs to be done ASAP

Im also going to be seeing Neurologist very soon, then ive got my Scan and then seeing midwife again!... then January seeing consultant again! God its non stop lol


----------



## Sass827

Oh good luck lp! And you too babee. I have also questioned the size of these fruits. Seems a bit off sometimes, right? 
So I just tried to upload my 16 week bump pic, and I still can't get it to work from my phone! Grr!


----------



## kezziek

Ooh exciting lpjkp! I have butterflies just thinking about my scand its not until 20th dec! So excited for you and Sass today. I'm so glad there are lots of u you having scans between now and Christmas, lots to look forward to xxx


----------



## maybesoon

Good Luck today ladies!!!! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## lpjkp

Just setting off now ladies! Will hopefully have an update in a few hours!!!x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

lpjkp said:


> Just setting off now ladies! Will hopefully have an update in a few hours!!!x

Eeeeeeeeeeeee - have fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jtink28

just got back from my 16 week appointment. got to hear the baby's heartbeat, so i'm a happy girl. 160 bpm. Crazy how fast it sounds! :)


----------



## pinktiara

Sounds like there running haha my dr said I have a girls heartbeat but I don't take much from that lol


----------



## Courtney917

Lol yeah they said same for my LO heartrate. He's been hovering between 180-157. So much for that theory!!!


----------



## jtink28

well, i was also told i was having a girl because of the heart rate, but the doctor told me today that it's a load of crap :) some old wive's tales can be true, but not that one! 

pink, are you finding out, or are you going to be team yellow??


----------



## lpjkp

And the results are in...we are having a little boy!!!x


----------



## pinktiara

Ya i take it worth a grain of salt but its sweet of her to say since she knows I want a girl lol I will be finding out in december !!


----------



## pinktiara

lpjkp said:


> And the results are in...we are having a little boy!!!x

Yay boys are awesome congrats


----------



## Hann12

lpjkp said:


> And the results are in...we are having a little boy!!!x

Yay! Thats so exciting congratulations! 

All boys so far - where are the girls?!


----------



## maybesoon

lpjkp said:


> And the results are in...we are having a little boy!!!x

Woohooo!!! Congrats on Team Blue!!!!


----------



## MnJ

lpjkp said:


> And the results are in...we are having a little boy!!!x

CONGRATS!!!!! 

I hope you guys aren't taking up all the boys... I want one too!!! lolol


----------



## maybesoon

Hann12 said:


> lpjkp said:
> 
> 
> And the results are in...we are having a little boy!!!x
> 
> Yay! Thats so exciting congratulations!
> 
> All boys so far - where are the girls?!Click to expand...

That's funny because the April thread was all girls in the beginning & now the boys are trying to make a comeback!


----------



## bobbles86

lpjkp said:


> And the results are in...we are having a little boy!!!x

lovely news congratulations hunni :happydance:

and all boys in here so far... 

xx


----------



## jtink28

lpjkp said:


> And the results are in...we are having a little boy!!!x

yay!!!!!!!!! congrats on the little boy!

i'm so excited that everyone is having boys :)


----------



## maybesoon

I want one.......


----------



## Laubull

Another boy, congrats lpjkp! Maybe it'll be all boys for the beginning of may and girls at the end....?!
X


----------



## Sass827

Im throwing a wrench in the whole thing. One little girl here due may 8. Im in total shock. Every old wives tale plus intellegender said boy! AaaHHHHH!


----------



## Hann12

Yay Sass!! Little girls are AMAZING - you are very lucky! Funny how everything said boy and its a girl. Have fun celebrating!


----------



## bobbles86

Sass827 said:


> Im throwing a wrench in the whole thing. One little girl here due may 8. Im in total shock. Every old wives tale plus intellegender said boy! AaaHHHHH!

congrats on hearing pink hun :happydance:

and our first little girly!!

xx


----------



## jtink28

yay!! congrats sass!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yay!

Well done ladies. :) One of each. 

How wonderful. :) 

Am I next?!


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats sass!!!!


----------



## MnJ

Congrats, Sass!! 13 more days til my scan... too long! :(


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Congrats on your pink bundle sass and congrats on your blue bundle lpjkp! 

I have my scan on friday :D (13 weeks) I'm excited to actually see baby features xx


----------



## sarahuk

Congratulations on the new gender announcements! And yay for finally having a girl!

Its all making me sooo tempted to skip team yellow and find out. My scan is at 21weeks on Christmas Eve...the timing is too good 

What to do, what to do! x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

sarahuk said:


> Congratulations on the new gender announcements! And yay for finally having a girl!
> 
> Its all making me sooo tempted to skip team yellow and find out. My scan is at 21weeks on Christmas Eve...the timing is too good
> 
> What to do, what to do! x

No way could I wait. And especially not on Christmas eve. :winkwink: Just sayin' :haha:


----------



## jtink28

i was giong to try and wait, but i just couldn't. :)

we are just so over the moon about having a little boy that i don't think the feeling will "wear off" or anything. if you can wait, more power to you!! :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Woohoooo Congrats Ladies :D i shal update the board


----------



## lpjkp

Just uploading some piccies now ladies for you to have a mooch over!x


----------



## lpjkp

Here we go!
 



Attached Files:







Scan0005.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4









Scan0004.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kezziek

Wow ladies so wonderful to hear your news!!! :cloud9:

Lpjkp woohoo for team blue :blue: Congratulations love, was it a big surprise? Looking forward to seeing the photos! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sass- yay for first girl :kiss: I know you said before about wanting a boy first but just think how precious she will be and how unique she will be. She is a mixture of you and her Daddy (who I'm sure is going to turn into a big soppy bear the moment he lays eyes on her!). Just remember she will be like no-one big or small that you have ever known<3 I can just imagine you with your little princess, and I am soooooo jealous!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kezziek

ljkp- sooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3

Sass have you got some pics? I wanna see!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hi ladies, I kind of joined this group when it was first started, but felt so overwhelmed by how many people were here and it was moving so quickly that I stopped coming here. I was wondering if you don't mind one extra if I can join again, it feels much more relaxed here, and plus i've gotten over the first tri anxieties now.

I've just been reading back over quite a few days worth of pages and just love how you seem like a little family in here now, especially with all your tmi updates, and it's nice to talk to people who are due around the same time :hugs:

Congratulations on the gender scans, and all the healthy babies in general that you are all cooking :D


----------



## CupcakeBaby

LP - sooo cute. :) Thanks for sharing. :)

Longing, welcome back. :) It can move pretty fast here, but the trick I've found is to not worry if you miss a few days/pages. There are always lovely ladies around, it's a great place to be. Are you going to find out what you're having? :) xxxxx


----------



## deray

Just found out I'm team pink having a little girl. Congrats ladies


----------



## lpjkp

Sass: A big congrats on finding out you're having a little girl!! So incredibly excited for you!x


----------



## lpjkp

Congrats to you too deray! wow! Two girls in one day!! They'll be catching up!


----------



## Babies123

Had my gender scan today and we are having a girl as well!!

Yaay team pink and congrats ladies!!

:dishes::pink:


----------



## Babies123

lpjkp nice pics!!! I can wait to post mine and my bump - my computer is so screwy these days :-(


----------



## lpjkp

Congrats babies! 3 girls now!! Gosh, very happy for you!! How does it feel to be team pink?!x


----------



## Hann12

Yay for more girls!

Lpjkp - you have further confirmed my thoughts that I'm having a boy - your gorgeous scan pic looks really like mine did at 13 weeks - skull shape specifically. I'm staying team yellow though so will have to wait a while to see if I'm right!!

I'm so glad loads of you are finding out as its satisfying my need to know and my curiosity! Hopefully I'll stay strong when it comes to my own scan. 
Looking forward to the next ones!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

wow suddenly loads of girls, how exciting :D

We will ask to find out, but they don't like to look for that over here, i'm going to be demanding so hope they are nice and have a sneaky peak :D We don't get our first scan till 18 weeks here though, so i'm booked in for 17th December. 18 weeks is taking a long time to come around!


----------



## Laubull

Wow 3 girls in one night, congrats sass, deray and babies 
X


----------



## Babies123

lpjkp said:


> Congrats babies! 3 girls now!! Gosh, very happy for you!! How does it feel to be team pink?!x

Im so excited!! Its our first and I always really wanted a girl - yippeee. My dh was hoping more for a boy as our first but he is still very happy with a girl. We have 5 nieces already so a boy would be something new for both of our families - but for me, Im doing a happy dance that its a sweet little girl. Her name will be Braylie Sarah


----------



## deray

Thanks ladies I'm happy to be having a little girl I have to post my 3d us as soon as I get to a computer thinking about doing some black Friday shopping since I know the sex


----------



## Ely27

Awww congrats to all the ladies finding out the sexes!!!! Sooo exciting!!! I cant wait!!!!!!!! Hope im team pink!


----------



## Sass827

I have a million pics and a 30 minute video, but no access to a real computer. :(
Thanks so much for the sweet words Kezz. You always know exactly the right thing to say. <3


----------



## lpjkp

Happy14 weeks Ely! Let me think, is that happy lemon week!!

Morning to all the other lovely ladies! Hope your days go well! I'm trying to delay getting out of bed with the dreaded morning sickness that I KNOW is coming, but housework NEEDS to be done :( boo! Xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning LP. :) Poor you. Hope your sickness changes it's mind for the day. And I LOVE your name choice. Xxx

I've got the midwife at 8:30. So hope it all goes well. :) My proper midwife was on holiday for my 8 week appointment so hopefully I actually get to meet her today. 

Hope everyone else has a lovely day.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Urgh.

So went to my appointment. Got called in to see the lady who did my flu jab - which I thought was weird.....

She asked why I was there and I sort of said "To see a midwife???" She looked a little worried....

Turns out the incompetant stand in midwife last time booked me in with the nurse and not a midwife.

So now I have to go back in at 10.

A bugger as I've had to come into work but will have to leave again in 30 minutes.


----------



## bobbles86

wow congrats to everyone who's had gender scans... just when we thought the boys were taking over!!

girls I'm feeling terrible. feel so sick and my boobs are killing me!! I'm sure these things are supposed to have gone away by now. I just keep gagging constantly! 

xx


----------



## bobbles86

CupcakeBaby said:


> Urgh.
> 
> So went to my appointment. Got called in to see the lady who did my flu jab - which I thought was weird.....
> 
> She asked why I was there and I sort of said "To see a midwife???" She looked a little worried....
> 
> Turns out the incompetant stand in midwife last time booked me in with the nurse and not a midwife.
> 
> So now I have to go back in at 10.
> 
> A bugger as I've had to come into work but will have to leave again in 30 minutes.

seriously what idiots!! :nope: xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh bobbles.

At 14+1 I was still sick and gagging.

But at 15+1 I had my last vomint and have been pretty fine (other than some indigestion and super mild nausea) so take comfort in that it can just disappear all of a sudden.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

congrats Deray and Babies :D ive updated the board x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww lpjkp scan pics are lovely... seems weird, but could be because we know gender now, but it does look like a little boy?? awwwww

I feel weird hahaha... At first was soooooooo eager to find out what i was having etc etc... but now im quite chilled out with not knowing, its nice to just think OMG im finally pregnant, and OMG im almost half way there... Its just weird how im not soooo eager and excited to know.... lol strangeeeeeeeeeee

I will be deffo finding out! as im planning on making alot of things myself and so want to have some blue or some pink!!! made before baby arrives, as i most certainly wont have time to do it when baby gets here lol x


----------



## lpjkp

I will pretend I didn't just read that your vomiting took an exit in the 15th week CupCake...jealous right now is not the word!!! I'm still waiting for mine to exit, but with TWO (Yes two!) vomiting sessions per day for 2 days in a row, I'm feeling like it's gotten worse!! What a bummer about your appointment too...these midwives seem so incompetent lately!! Good luck with your new appointment!

Babies: That is such a cute name!!!!! I love your little girl's name x 

Mehh, got to go to a walk-in appointment this morning...I had 2 rashes come up on both thighs around 3 days ago, kind of like prickly heat but 3 days later it's still red, blotchy and itchy...I was going to see how it goes, but then I've woken up with another appearing under my boob?! I have no idea whether it's normal or not, and the stupid bloody midwife number puts you through to a pager system so you can't get through to them, so going to have to pop to doctors instead...has anybody heard of this during pregnancy, and am I right to go to the doctors about it?

We had SUCH a palava last night trying to work out a middle name for our baby boy, but we finally agreed on Jenson Theo...I didn't realise it's so hard to find a middle name, but Theo seemed pretty fitting because it means "Gift from God"...It's a good job we just loved the name Jenson regardless, because apparently that is just a Scandinavian surname meaning "son of Jen"...LMAO! Do you think Jenson Theo sounds right? It's growing on me!


----------



## lpjkp

babee: You WILL want to know!!!! Of course you will!!! I think you're kidding yourself on the outside and trying to act cool as a cucumber, but inside you're screaming "TELL ME!!!!" lol x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Longing2bAMum - welcome back hunnie :).... Dont try and worry to keep up, its as much as a journey for yourself than anything... and you get to spend it with lots of nice ladies who are all in the same boat!! :D

Ive got my Scan on the 17th of December!!! eeekkkkkkk not long....


----------



## Hann12

Babee - I'm the same just not that bothered at the minute about finding out. Hoping I stay strong at the scan!

LPJKP - its a cute name, I like it!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Wow congrats on the pink bundles babies and deray :D!

So many gender announcements, I'm gonna need more willpower to stay team yellow :haha: 

Lpjkp: Jenson Theo sounds lovely, it just seems to flow! 

I have my 13 week scan tomorrow :D! Excited to see an actual baby this time rather than what looks like an upturned turtle hehe x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yay for scan tomorrow Stevens Mummy. :) It is lovley seeing them with their little arms and legs. :)

Just back from my second try at a midwife appt today.

Went well, midwife was nice, told me off a bit for not carrying my notes around everywhere I go. They're just so big!

Listened to the heartbeat, but only very quickly, I'd said we had a doppler though as she'd offered to record it for me on my iPhone - was worried she'll tell me off for that but was fine.

Christ they aren't gentle on your tummy though! Sghe like pushed my uterus down from my belly button with one hand - ow - and then pushed really hard with the doppler too. I apologised to baby once we were back in the car.

Poor DH sat there like a bit of a lemon, but he's keen to come to all the appointments, so it's up to him. I'm grateful he's so keen to be involved, I just feel a bit bad for him. 

LP - I think Jenson Theo are perfect names together.

We've got both of our names picked now!! Has taken us aaaages to settle on a girls name, but we're finally there! I love the name SO much I'm sort of hoping for a girl now so we get to use it! Lol.

But our boy name is after my grandad, and we got the BFP for this little rainbow on his birthday, so it'll mean a lot to me to have a boy with his name too.


----------



## Hann12

Glad the appointment went well Cupcake - they are never gentle lol! 
Can I ask what your names are? I'm trawling name sites at the mo!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann12 said:


> Glad the appointment went well Cupcake - they are never gentle lol!
> Can I ask what your names are? I'm trawling name sites at the mo!

I think we're going to keep the names to ourselves for a bit sweetie.

But I'll happily help you - do you have any ideas?


----------



## Hann12

CupcakeBaby said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Glad the appointment went well Cupcake - they are never gentle lol!
> Can I ask what your names are? I'm trawling name sites at the mo!
> 
> I think we're going to keep the names to ourselves for a bit sweetie.
> 
> But I'll happily help you - do you have any ideas?Click to expand...

Fair enough, was just being nosy! 
I like Elise for a girl but stuck on middle names! I like Lily and Olivia but both have issues - my friend just called her little girl Florence Lily, and my nephew is called Oliver so reckon my SIL might not like us using Olivia. I think we need something kind of normal though as Elise is quite different - without being too weird.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks for understanding. :) I personally want to tell everyone and put it in our christmas cards etc. But DH isn't keen on the idea, so I'm sticking with him at the moment.

Elise is lovely. We thought about Elsie which is very similar. :) I don't think it's too different at all - but then our girls name is very rare. And our middle name isn't much more popular - but then our main aim is that there aren;t other children at school with the same name.

That's another reason I don;t want to share names, as if a family member ever googles the name they'd no doubt get led here and know the ins and outs of my pregnancy and mine and DHs TTC sex life!!

How many syllables is your surname? If it's long then I'd say go for a short middle name, and vice versa if it's short.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks cupcake, our surname is a regular 2 syllable name, I think one syllable middle name might sound funny so 2 or 3 syllables we need.


----------



## lpjkp

I love the name Elise! It's very girls, and cute, and I can't imagine there'd be a hundred other girls with that name in her school class...perfect!

Glad your appointment went well cupcake!!

Just got back from doctors...he said I've got folliculitis from all the skin hormonal changes...urgh! So I've got antibiotic cream to apply for 10 days to hopefully clear up the rashes! He also suggested that I go and have an eye test because of my non-disappearing headaches, because there's nothing more than paracetamol I can take...the joys of pregnancy eh?!x


----------



## disneydarling

Hey girls,

I hope it's not too late for me to join in. I didn't even know this group existed until right now. I'm due May 15th.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks lpjkp! I really like Elise too for that reason that its girlie but not popular. I generally prefer names that aren't top 20 but don't mind if they are more popular middle names. The other name we are looking at is Carrie, even less popular weirdly - think it must have fallen out if fashion or something as not even sure it makes the top 200!

Funny the dr said about getting an eye test because in my first pregnancy my eyes got better (I have marginal eye sight issues) but this pregnancy I think they have slipped back as I am getting headaches too. Apparently it's really common! I spent a lot on my glasses and hardly ever wear them so if they say you have marginal issues I'd advise not splashing out on a pair as you probably won't wear them that much and your eye sight might go back to normal post pregnancy.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh dear LP - doesn't sound fun, but good news you got some cream, I hope it helps ASAP. Have you got the 4head stick for your headaches? It's not a mircale cure but does ease mine a little. Eye test is definitely a good idea though.

DisneyDarling :) Welcome!!

I am obsessed with Disney! DH and I go lots (to Disneyland Paris, Walt Disney World and sadly only once to Disneyland California so far - once this baby is 4 or 5 I'll be back as I need to see World of Color and CarsLand!) and we got engaged and married in Disney. So I'm a big fan of your user name!


----------



## disneydarling

Aww yay for Disney fans Cupcakebaby! We also go to Disney a lot, where in Disney did you get married? We got engaged in Disney too and planned to get married there, but ended up getting a little crazy in Vegas and ended up getting married there instead haha!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

disneydarling said:


> Aww yay for Disney fans Cupcakebaby! We also go to Disney a lot, where in Disney did you get married? We got engaged in Disney too and planned to get married there, but ended up getting a little crazy in Vegas and ended up getting married there instead haha!

Yay on another Disney engagement. :) Where did you get engaged?

We had our ceremony in the Wedding Pavilion and reception and Wishes dessert party at the Grand Floridian and the GF Marina.

We also considered a Vegas wedding, but DH preferred the Disney idea. Was an easier place to get guests too as well.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hann- what about Elise Rose? :)


----------



## Hann12

Thanks BellaRosa, I love Rose but think its too short as a middle name with our surname :(


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I love the name Elise, I have only known one Elise in my life, so it definately isn't common, and she was a nice girl too, does that make a difference to people? if you think of a name and then know someone with it and then it makes you think how they were as people? We also thought about Elsie, but my OH wasn't keen enough :nope:

We have our boys name picked out, keeping it secret though, but the first name is Swedish as we live in Sweden and OH is Swedish and the middle name is Scottish as my dad's side of the family are scottish, so thought we'd keep that root within our little family :D Also both names do not appear on the top 100 names lists of either country :D We really feel like we're having a boy, so as a result we are struggling with our girls name choice, but also need to find names that sound the same said in both languages, I'd hate to come to England and everyone be saying the name wrong!


----------



## Hann12

We are keeping our names secret from family and friends as we want then to be surprised but I don't mind telling you girls. Thanks for the nice comments on Elise. I think it does make a difference if you knew one that was nice or not.
I don't know if this is a Swedish name but I have a friend called Kaja (pronounced Kai aa), I know she's Scandinavian but not sure which country, it's pretty though!


----------



## kezziek

I like Elise Olivia... I think think that sounds lovely and Elise would go very well with Annabelle. Have you got boys names too? I'm liking Issac but it is getting very popular xxxx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I haven't heard anyone called Kaja, but a name I do really like for a girl is Kajsa (said the same but with the s!) but BIL recently got a girlfriend, got engaged and then broke up with a Kajsa, so I guess that names off the table now :haha:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Elise Olivia is lovely!! Elise Lily is nice too.

Or Elise Amelia?

Kaja and Kajsa are both lovely names. :) I know a Maia from Scandinavia. I love a lot of the names from up there.


----------



## Hann12

kezziek said:


> I like Elise Olivia... I think think that sounds lovely and Elise would go very well with Annabelle. Have you got boys names too? I'm liking Issac but it is getting very popular xxxx

I think I'm leaning towards this too. I really like Isaac, I'm less bothered about the boys name being popular because they tend to be know more by their surnames and nicknames, I think it's more important to have a nice strong name that will age well. Isaac fits that for me! I think our boy will be Henry Edward. Edward is our family name weirdly on both sides. When we were expecting our first baby we were going to go for Rory or Harry but they are both really popular around here now so are off the table. Henry is popular but not top 20, it's growing more and more on me and goes nicely with Annabelle I think!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I love a lot of the names too, but just like with English names (or wherever you are from) there are names that aren't nice, so whenever I suggest a name I think sounds cute, OH always turns his nose up and says things like "that's an old ladies name" and then his favourite English girls name is Cassandra! Just makes me think of only fools and horses :haha:


----------



## Hann12

Longing2bAMum said:


> I haven't heard anyone called Kaja, but a name I do really like for a girl is Kajsa (said the same but with the s!) but BIL recently got a girlfriend, got engaged and then broke up with a Kajsa, so I guess that names off the table now :haha:

That's annoying!! Thankfully my siblings haven't been out with people who have names we would have chosen! Annoying though as it takes a nice name out if the running!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Also I think when choosing a second childs name, it has to flow nicely with the first childs, so for example Annabelle and Issac goes really beautifully together, but I know some people who named their first child Elizabeth and then the second one Catherine and they never get said the right way round, Catherine always gets said first, but Elizabeth is the oldest! does that make sense?


----------



## Hann12

Longing2bAMum said:


> I love a lot of the names too, but just like with English names (or wherever you are from) there are names that aren't nice, so whenever I suggest a name I think sounds cute, OH always turns his nose up and says things like "that's an old ladies name" and then his favourite English girls name is Cassandra! Just makes me think of only fools and horses :haha:

Lol it does me too! Although Cassie is nice and doesn't remind me of it! My DH turns his nose up too at a lot of names I like. I really like Rosalie but he looked at me like I was insane! I thought it was nice and could be shortened to Rosie which is sweet. Over ruled anyway lol!


----------



## Hann12

Longing2bAMum said:


> Also I think when choosing a second childs name, it has to flow nicely with the first childs, so for example Annabelle and Issac goes really beautifully together, but I know some people who named their first child Elizabeth and then the second one Catherine and they never get said the right way round, Catherine always gets said first, but Elizabeth is the oldest! does that make sense?

Yes completely! I think it's harder fitting 2 girls names together - I think I'm safe with Annabelle and Elise, I don't think it flows the other way round, same with Carrie. Good point though!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann12 said:


> Lol it does me too! Although Cassie is nice and doesn't remind me of it! My DH turns his nose up too at a lot of names I like. I really like Rosalie but he looked at me like I was insane! I thought it was nice and could be shortened to Rosie which is sweet. Over ruled anyway lol!

My DH turned his nose up at Rosalie too and I liked it. :)

Elise Rosalie is very pretty though. :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I love the name Ava in English but in Swedish the a is said like ahh so it would sound completely different ahh va :growlmad:

Rosalie is really cute :D


----------



## Hann12

Longing2bAMum said:


> I love the name Ava in English but in Swedish the a is said like ahh so it would sound completely different ahh va :growlmad:
> 
> Rosalie is really cute :D

Could you go for Eva instead?


----------



## Longing2bAMum

then that sounds like ehhva, but not the same in England and i'm not so keen on that :haha: I had decided on the name Amelia or Amelie but our friends went and got pregnant first and had a little girl and called her Emelie, so too similar!


----------



## Hann12

I can see that - I prefer the EE sound. I like Amelia but it was off my list as its number 1 most popular name here :(


----------



## kezziek

Yes I must admit my boys don't have unusual names but very common ones, Thomas Nathan and Oliver David. We don't call them that though my husband likes to shorten everyones name so they are Tommy and Ollie. I think Issac would flow ok with those names and would be nice to have a name my husband can't shorten! He is not 100% about it though unfortunately. He really likes Joshua. We have always had our girls name sorted she would be Sophie Clare, again not to unusual but I've always loved it and the Clare is after my Mum who died when I was 6 so would be so special for me to use. I also love Henry and Edward they are great names but we already know a little Henry who is lovely so we couldn't use that one. X


----------



## Laubull

Names are so personal and a minefield, people are so opinionated! If it's a girl it'll be Darcie Elizabeth (DH will give in!), a boy I'm not sure, I like Henry but DH isn't keen. I wish DH would give suggestions rather than just rejecting ideas!!

X


----------



## disneydarling

Laubull said:


> Names are so personal and a minefield, people are so opinionated! If it's a girl it'll be Darcie Elizabeth (DH will give in!), a boy I'm not sure, I like Henry but DH isn't keen. I wish DH would give suggestions rather than just rejecting ideas!!
> 
> X


I think Henry is such a lovely name! It's nice for babies, boys and men! My hubs also doesn't like it!!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Laubull said:


> I wish DH would give suggestions rather than just rejecting ideas!!
> 
> X

If he''s rejecting all of these nice names you're suggesting, imagine what his suggestions might be :haha:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

My DH went through a phase of rejecting every name I said. And then only coming up with joke names when it was his turn to think of some. 

Luckily we're in agreement now. :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Urghhhhh dont get me started on Namesss... I hate choosing Names!! I hate it with a passion lol

My OH came up with Daulton (he wanted it to be spellt, Dalton... so i added the U lol)... Then ashton was 3weeks old with no Name at all!, we thought of Harley, riley etc and the likes, but he didnt suit those names, he was HUGE when born, so he needed a robust Name! lol.. we went to a World War 2 museum and there was a picture of a group of men and it had they surnames on and the Name Ashton instantly stood out to us.

It wasnt till we went to register him the next day that she pointed out oh there both got TON on the end! :dohh: at the time i was like oh yeh oh cool... now im like Hmmm do i find a name that TON on the end to keep in with the boys... or do i go completely different!!!

I like 

Lily
Alyssa
Nia
Kylea
Kyra
laylah

dont even ask on boys names :( lol


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Thanks BellaRosa, I love Rose but think its too short as a middle name with our surname :(

What about Isabella or Grace? That's what we would have called our girl! :(


----------



## Hann12

julesjules100 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks BellaRosa, I love Rose but think its too short as a middle name with our surname :(
> 
> What about Isabella or Grace? That's what we would have called our girl! :(Click to expand...

Thanks! Isabella would go nicely but my DD is Annabelle so that might be a bit weird? Not sure! Grace I love but one syllable so doesn't have quite the right sound to it however if we went for Carrie I would probably go Carrie Grace and it would sound okay - weird I know!!

Babee - I also like Kyla which is similar to your names, just thought I'd throw that one in for you ;)


----------



## julesjules100

Baby Name book for Christmas for you!

I think Isabella would still work with Annabelle as it would be a middle name anyway so not used often. :)


----------



## Hann12

Thats true - best run them past the DH and see which he likes! He's a fussy one too so will have to see which names win!


----------



## TTCBean

I've got pregnancy brain... made a pumpkin pie... as I put it in the oven I realise I didn't put the eggs in it!!! So I took it out right away, dumped the filling back into the bowl and added my eggs. Whew, thought I saved that one. Well, come to find out tonight after dinner I didn't put sugar in it either... OMG! hahaha


----------



## pinktiara

My sons name is Carter Alexander and I love it I have never met anyone named Carter I really like names you don't hear alot im Alexis but go by Lexy haha go figure. I am so screwed if we have another boy I have no boy names I like lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. 

I'm so anxious for tomorrow that I was wide awake by 6:15. Goodness knows if I'll sleep tonight.

Anyway in my boredom I though I'd do a bit of science and see if this hook effect thing is true. It is!!

Check out my photo. Top test is FMU and the bottom is the same FMU but half diluted with water. Cool huh?

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/16C68C77-406F-46D7-A107-9D2901CF015E-2215-000005D25DF65E35.jpg

Can you tell I still miss POAS a little bit. I guess after a year of it it become habit. Lol.


----------



## Laubull

I can relate to DH suggesting silly names, our surname is Bull, he's convinced a boy will be called Terry.....errrr NO! I think I'll tell him if he doesn't give constructive feedback I'll take his voting right away, after I'm the one giving birth to it, lol!

I love Isabella and as a middle name it would be so cute, you could always shorten it to Bella? Or maybe people would think Twilight? I've always loved Edward but because of the film it's grown in popularity.

Nice tests cupcake, if I had a test I would have tested again just out of interest, although I'd would have worried myself sick if wasn't positive, lol!

X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I've always quite liked Edward but Twilight ruined that one. 

Although who knows what names will crop up in things in the future so I guess you just need to pick what's right for you. :)

Lau - Terry Bull. Lol. Poor thing. My DH has been known to do the same. The beauty of such a simple surname though is you can choose more elaborate first and middle names if you wish. We have a very plain and boring surname too so we are happy to pick slightly unusual names. Much prefer my married boring English name to my weird Dutch maiden name that no one could say! Lol.


----------



## Hann12

Yeah the whole twilight thing is annoying because Edward is a name passed down generations for us on both sides of our families - both my brother and DH have it as their middle names. Twilight has made it very popular for our babies though and ones born in this 5 years or so of films. We will still have it as the middle name as it means so much but I hate the assumption that its because we like twilight because thats really not the case!

Cupcake - never heard of the hook theory, looks interesting though!

So glad its Friday! I love the weekends as I actually get to have a tiny bit of me time with my DH helping with my DD. During the week he works long hours so he never see's her and I have no family nearby. So by the weekends, especially being pregnant, I can be pretty exhausted!


----------



## Laubull

That's true Cupcake, we can have more elaborate first names, just got DH to agree.... I think over Christmas I WILL make him discuss names! I had a weird French surname, but after 26 years of having it, I love it and if we had a boy I'd would give it to them as a middle name but DH refuses point blank due to piss-take reasons..... honestly it did me no harm, it just made me into the person I am today. I suppose the name is quite bad.......


----------



## kezziek

LOL @ ttcbean, i can just imagine you in a world of your own making that pie! Thats the sort of thing I would do, at least you didn't forget to put the pumpkin in! Haha xxx

Cupcake I just to look up the hook effect I had never heard of it. Thats pretty cool I may have to try that one myself xxx


----------



## pebbie1

Hello ladies! Can I join? I'm due 21st May with my second :)
X


----------



## Hann12

Hi Pebble!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Welcome Pebbie. :)


----------



## fee & bump

I'm due 28th May with my second. I am trying to get the May signature and its just showing the code! I have copied it from the first page and deleted the space by the URL. What am I doing wrong??


----------



## pebbie1

You need to remove all the spaces and if you look at your other things in the signature, it has like the URL first an then on a new line the second half of the link starts. If that makes sense


----------



## pebbie1

So basically like this:

The [url until the .html] in one line and then on a new line the till the [/url]


----------



## fee & bump

Yay think I've done it?? Thanks for your help Pebbie! Didn't realise how thick I was lol


----------



## pebbie1

Hahahahahaa it took me a while to realise how to do it as well lol


----------



## kezziek

Hi Pebbie and Fee! 

Got a splitting headache today ladies but have had a lovely day off with the hubby we both took annual leave together. We went shopping in ikea and had lunch their this morning. That was nice except I needed to wee four times so kept having to find our way back to the foodcourt. I also kept getting dizzy and had to find random places to sit, I got some strange looks lol. Then we saw the new james bond film this afternoon which was good but I should have moved seats during the adverts as ended up being so uncomfortable sat near to a smelly, fidgety, coughing noisy man (not my husband lol). My hubby said he couldn't smell him but I just can smell everything still and sense everything and the poor man was making my skin crawl. I thought the dizziness and enhanced sense of smell would go by now :-( never had it this late before. 

Had some really wierd dreams lately too anyone else? A lot about the next scan and having the baby. Last night in my dream I gave birth to an absolutely huge baby boy and my husband missed the birth and then when he did turn up he wasn't impressed with the baby as it was another boy and walked off....which he would never do in real life. Dreams are so funny! 

Anyway I'm having a blabber on. Hope you ladies are all ok and have lovely weekends planned xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ely27

welcome pebble!!

kezziek i am having ALOT of crazy vivid dreams... very realistic too. But mine kind of stay in the "nightmare" section. Not really liking it .... sigh. HUGE headache as well today :/



WHO ELSE WAS IN HEAVEN EATING THANKSGIVING LAST NIGHT!?! lo


----------



## Hann12

I have a splitting headache too, not helped by my DD screaming at me all afternoon (overtired!). I also have had weird dreams, last nights one was about how worms form on draining boards by sinks and get stuck to your elbows! Not too strange!!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I also have a headache coming on today, and last night dreamt about the birth, but nothing happened apart from we both just sat there crying while we just looked at our perfect baby :cry: It felt so nice :D I hate the cinama at normal times, but to go there with a heightened sense of smell would be unbearable!

I kept waking up last night because i've been getting a painful hip and last night the pain was going down my leg, it wasn't unbearable, but hurt enough to wake me, I just did some little stretches in bed and managed to fall off to sleep though, it wasn't there this morning :D


----------



## Babee_Bugs

pebbie1 Hello and welcome hunnie, ive added you to the front Board :D x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Evening ladies. 

Urgh. I'm so hormonal and anxious for the scan tomorrow. 

I'm sat here in floods of tears because I'm angry about people coming to visit when the baby is born. :( Poor DH. He told me that I don't need to worry about it yet (which of course I realise) but its just made the crying worse. 

I can tell I'm just going to cry all day tomorrow. 

I've kept so calm and collected this whole pregnancy so far and at the minute I feel really overwhelmed.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

fee & bump hello and welcome hunnie... ive added you to the front page! :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

:hugs: cupcake Why do you feel angry? that you don't want people to visit? I don't feel angry, but I do keep thinking about it and how I just want to be able to settle in at home for a day or so before we are bombarded, my trouble is that we live next door to the in-laws so they are bound to come out as soon as we pull up in the car, and my parents want to visit as soon as the baby is born and will have to stay with us, i'm just trying not to think about it, burying my head is what i'm doing for now :haha:

Your scan will be fine tomorrow, think positive happy thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Welcome new girlies! 

Cupcake good luck for tomorrow  I am a walking bad mood at the moment, DH can't do anything right, lol!

X


----------



## Hann12

I'm anxious about the visitors thing too! I think its only natural to want some time to adjust as a family. Last time my MIL was told she would have to wait until my DD was born before she booked her ticket down but she went ahead and did it anyway and she arrived 8 days after my DD was born. Thankfully they stayed with my BIL but she did drive me crazy. At one point she held my DD for 3 hours and said noone else could hold her, and she also kept taking her blanket on and off her and fussing when we told her not to. I was hormonal obviously but her actions upset me. This time they will stay with us as we have a house now, she's already saying she wants to know when she can come but I've made it clear to DH that he has to man up this time and say no until the baby is born and we settle back. She is so full on it drives me mad! She has also said that shes decorating our nursery, I want to do it, we are yet to come to battle over this one!
All very natural though so please feel free to vent to us as either we are all thinking it or have all been there!
And I hope the scan goes well - it will though and looking forward to hearing another gender announcement yay!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

My mum said that she doesn't expect cuddles, she just wants to help and cook for us etc :haha: yeah I see that happening :haha:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks ladies. I'm sure everything will be wonderful tomorrow. I guess having all the bad scans with the MC has just made me very cautious. 

Yeah, at the minute I just feel like I don't want anyone near my baby. 

I want it to be just the 3 of us and to be able to breastfeed 24 hours a day if I have to and not have to feel like I'm 'taking turns' with my own child. 

Baby will be new for me and DH too and why should other people get to cuddle them when I could be? 

I know it's all hormones but I just feel so over protective and angry at the thought of someone else being near them. 

If I was an animal today I'd be a big angry hissing swan Mummy who goes mad if you try and walk too close to the baby cygnets. Lol.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Is this your first scan with this baby cupcake? I hate this waiting, i'm having to wait till 18 weeks for mine, i'm going to be a wreck by then!

I love your analogy of what animal you are like. I really hate the thought too of people wanting to come and hold my baby, we have this friend and I have already said to DH that I don't want him holding our baby, i've seen him with his own and I didn't like it!


----------



## julesjules100

I'm totally happy to have my mum down helping me (in fact, I insisted on it!) as will have had a C section plus first baby etc. I DO NOT want my DH's parents rushing up here from Somerset the second the baby is out. On the upside, I will be in hospital for c 5 days after and certainly don't want visitors there (while I'm on major pain meds and trying to do basic things like pee unaided) and then hopefully they will have the good sense to wait another 5 days to let me get used to being at home. I guess that's pretty mean though isn't it! They are really sweet but drive me up the wall so I'm just being brutal about what I need!

Hann, I know there's no chance that my DH will man up and say any of this but I am FULLY prepared to do so. They always want to come and stay with us as we have the bigger house but my DH's brother ad wife have insisted that they stay with them in London when they do come, which is helpful. They were here a few weeks ago for a 2 night stay and knew I was EXHAUSTED but still used 5 towels for that trip and left everything at the top of the house for me to schlepp down (and which took 6 loads of laundry to wash). Grrrr.

Cupcake, try to park irritation like that for a while if you can as it's still a while off so plenty of time for us to all get wound up about it further down the line!

x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Cupcake i think what your feeling is perfectly normal!!!

Im in the same sort of boat as yourself, in that i have miscarried twice this year!!! and to me (probs not to other people) but this baby is just that bit EXTRA special! So im very protective! and i can just see when i do give birth, that it will just be me and baby 24/7 lol... I dare say my OH wont get a look in!... My MIL mentioned the other week so when am i getting the baby overnight! and i was like (WTF never! lol) but i just said Oh im breastfeeding so where baby goes i go! :D lol (phew!)

My MIL pee'd me off the other day!... I miscarried at nearly 13weeks in april, her grand-daughter (shes a little witch) fell pregnant by accident with her new boyfriend of a couple of months!!! so she came straight to our House! Ooooo were having a Great-Grandchild!, i wanted to slap her... honest to god i was already grieving but to be told a 18 year old girl has "Accidentally" gotten pregnant with no effort at all and baby is all fine etc.... 
I feel pregnant again and miscarried!!! and i got "well its not so bad for you to lose a baby as you already got 2 children, whereas for Nikki (her granddaughter) it would be worse because she doesnt have any!" well needless to say i didnt swallow that down to well!!! I was that shocked and stunned by what she said i just sat there!

Yesterday, we went up to borrow the sat nav, and she said oh hows everything with Fred (the baby lol) i was like oh yeh everything is good, ive gotta go for a Diabetes test on monday and see my neurologist oh and also anethetist etc.... Thinking i would get some sort of reaction out of her... Nope i got Oh right.

So i went and sat down and then i heard "oh have you seen the pics of Nikki's baby???" (shes had a 4D scan) We dont talk as nikki kicked off with my son for no reason etc, i removed her off facebook and she went all ape with me and my partner etc etc!! anyways!... i was just sat there and thought ya know what, Screw You!!!!! 

So yeh not been in the best of moods!


----------



## jtink28

cupcake, i totally get how you feel.
my in-laws are alright, but we aren't close. they want to be there, waiting in the waiting room while i'm giving birth. NO. for their first grandchild, they came in the room as soon as they heard the baby cry, and the mother was still in stirrups being stitched up. NO. my husband told them that noone will be there for a few hours at least after the baby is born, as we need time to ourselves and i want to give the little lad time to figure out breastfeeding. they were NOT okay with that. so, we are not telling them when i go into labor. we're just going to call the next day and say, "oh, hey, the little guy was born yesterday!" hahaa.
i just feel like i don't want anyone touching or holding my baby right away. he's MINE! :)


----------



## kezziek

Oh cupcake try to worry yet honey just be firm nearer the time tell everyone you would love them to visit but please phone first and arrange it as you don't want everyone coming at once or when you and baby are sleeping etc. My parents have a habit of turning up unannouced which pees me off no end. I remember when I had my first I was in the hospital for ages but hadn't slept for three days. My hubby took baby down to the tv lounge and insisted I take a nap whilst he was fed and settled. I just managed to drift off when they appeared at my bedside and started poking me and asking where the baby was. I could have cried I was so tired I was seeing things by this point and my husband was livid as they had only visited the night before and had not rang first.
Second time round we managed to put people off a little more whilst I was in hospital with various excuses but the night I came home my whole family came round, I was like whatever lets just get them all out of the way at once and cheekily rang my Dad and told him he could bring me some dinner round haha.
I do love showing my baby off to family and friends but I do get possessive and funny about who holds him and have they washed their hands. I also hate it when MIL or a well meaning woman tries to soothe the baby when you know they just need their Mum for milk or whatever, I've literally snatched mine back before, makes me so cross. My MIL is great but quite old fashioned when it comes to raising babies and thinks they need to learn not to be picked up everytime they cry....grrrrr!!!!!
This time I expect I will be even firmer about visitors but also have a lot less to contend with as it's my third. 

Exciting you have your scan tommorow though Cupcake! Can't wait to see your update and photos. I think I guessed girl for you xxxx


----------



## Hann12

Jules - I'm the same in that I don't mind my parents around and I'm sure we'll need the help having 2 under 2 it's just the inlaws who have no concept of personal space or what's appropriate.
Sounds like we are all feeling similar though lol!!

Cupcake I wind myself up about it a lot now too even though its not something I should be worried about yet, just can't help it! I'm trying to shelf it right now because I know it annoys me!! Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> cupcake, i totally get how you feel.
> my in-laws are alright, but we aren't close. they want to be there, waiting in the waiting room while i'm giving birth. NO. for their first grandchild, they came in the room as soon as they heard the baby cry, and the mother was still in stirrups being stitched up. NO. my husband told them that noone will be there for a few hours at least after the baby is born, as we need time to ourselves and i want to give the little lad time to figure out breastfeeding. they were NOT okay with that. so, we are not telling them when i go into labor. we're just going to call the next day and say, "oh, hey, the little guy was born yesterday!" hahaa.
> i just feel like i don't want anyone touching or holding my baby right away. he's MINE! :)

So so so wrong. I can think of few things worse than my bloody FIL rushing into the room while I'm being stitched back together. He's of the view that "it's all just the human body" so he'd think it was fine. Bugger off and get out! Talk about intrusion.


----------



## jtink28

just the idea of my in-laws seeing any lady bits of mine or an accidental boob while i'm fumbling around trying to figure out how to breastfeed makes me want to vomit.
we will NOT be telling them i am in labor. SURPRISE! your grandchild was born YESTERDAY, suckers! hahahaaa! :)


----------



## julesjules100

Oh I hear ya. I'm fighting watery mouth just thinking of it! If they have form in bursting into the delivery room then I'd totally wait 24 hours to tell them.


----------



## pinktiara

I dread the random drop bys when baby is born we moved into my inlaws basement suite last year to save money to buy our own house so hopefully when baby is 6 months that will happen. I cannot tell you how many times I have told them please dont just stop by I absolutely hate drop bys with a passion I like my space and I like to know when people are coming over. They still do it anyways sometimes even at my sons bedtime knowing that were putting him to bed and if he sees them he will wanna stay up. don't get me wrong there awesome and I love them but I haaaate drop by's lol. I have already told my husband I don't want them thinking they can come by whenever they feel like it because we have a new baby. I'm having a c section so I don't mind them coming to the hospital when he or she is born they were there for my son as well but i'm only in there for 2 days than i'm out and want my privacy with my hubby and son to bond with the new baby. It's just one of those things I think about at this point even though it isn't happening for another 5 months haha.


----------



## jtink28

honestly, i started feeling like this as soon as i knew this was a boy. i think there's something about viewing your baby as a real person - a boy or a girl, not just a gender-less identity growing inside you. i don't want anyone dropping by me or my boy! my FIL was actually irate that he heard that he won't be entering the birthing suite directly after hearing the baby's first cry. i wanted to tell him that he had 4 little babies himself - now it's MY turn! you don't belong there!

ugh, in-laws are SO frustrating. even my parents totally understand that there won't be visitors right away.


----------



## julesjules100

I detest unannounced callers to the house too. I'm such a bitch though as if someone does it I just don't answer the door! I'd NEVER go round to someone's house without checking first and expect the same courtesy. 

Pink, that's a tricky situation really given how physically close they live and an issue that I think your DH needs to discuss with them in advance to set parameters. You could be a bit obvious too and if they come to the door stand behind it and say its not convenient to let them in but to come round at xx o'clock etc. Will at least train them that its not ok to come by when they want!


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> honestly, i started feeling like this as soon as i knew this was a boy. i think there's something about viewing your baby as a real person - a boy or a girl, not just a gender-less identity growing inside you. i don't want anyone dropping by me or my boy! my FIL was actually irate that he heard that he won't be entering the birthing suite directly after hearing the baby's first cry. i wanted to tell him that he had 4 little babies himself - now it's MY turn! you don't belong there!
> 
> ugh, in-laws are SO frustrating. even my parents totally understand that there won't be visitors right away.

Sod him if he's annoyed! The delivery is frankly none of his business!


----------



## Hann12

It fills me with horror the very thought of in laws at the hospital never mind the delivery suite! I don't even want to come home to see mine in my house, I think they can come after 8-10 days for no more than 3 nights as they will be staying with us! Otherwise all of DH's leave is taken up by my pare st and his parents visiting and no quality time as a new family.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I think im quite lucky on the family side of things...

Im having a C-Section again, so ill be in Hospital for 2 days!... My Mum is coming in theatre with me, whilst OH stays at home and watches our Boys. (it was his idea to let my mum go rather than him!, which i have no problem about, i would much rather my mum, as my OH cant dress a baby, i started bottle feeding and my OH just didnt have a clue!! even though it was our Second!!) so anyways, my mum will be there with me!, which i will need, she doesnt mind staying all day with me and shes not scared to dress the baby for me, as i wont be able to do it... and also help me with breastfeeding etc... Then my OH and the boys will be coming up at visiting hours, then when they go my mum will be going with them as she doesnt drive..

The Next day will probs be everyone! haha.... OH, the boys, my mum, my granda and In-Laws...

Then the next day will be home time, so probs just OH :)

Then let the visitors commence, i find getting them all in on one day, satisfies them and me and then its Done!!!


----------



## pinktiara

My in laws were great in the hospital my hubby was ridiculously sick and couldn't be there for long periods of time so they stayed with me because the nurse staff was way under what it should be so i had virtually no nurse help. I don't speak to my mom so she doesn't even know im pregnant so im thankful to have them when I need them when I ask not when they feel like it haha. I told my hubby when we come home its just us no stop by's if I have to be a bitch about it I will that's our family bonding time not theres. Than after a few days we will let people come by.


----------



## kezziek

I'm the same Babee i like to get them all out the way at once then just chill with the baby rather than have them in drips and drabs. My biggest annoyance though is not knowing when people are coming, jules I have ignored the front door on many occasion too, especially if I'm in bed or pjs. Seriously I know not to ever even phone someone with a newborn as you never know when they will be trying to get some shut eye. I always text my friends when they have a baby or talk to their hubbys and say we would love to see you but just let us know when you are ready for visitors. I must admit having visitors when i had my first did help me a lot as I needed to feel 'real' again if that makes any sense, but I did really struggle with the blues when I had my first as I think it was such a shock to the system and a change to my life (for the good lol just was a difficult time).


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm going to unplug the house phone as then we can put our iPhones on silent when we need to. ;)


----------



## disneydarling

Aww I'm sorry your feeling worried about visitors Cupcake! It wasn't something I'd even thought about yet but now it's totally on my mind! My mum is the kind of person who will want me to 'take the baby to see (some random person)' like as soon as its born and I'm going to have to practise saying NO!

Yay for your scan today! I know they are so nerve-wracking and I'm always a worried mess beforehand, but hopefully it will be great and you can get excited about your little GIRL or BOY! Eeeek so excited for you!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. :)

Well. This is officially one f the best days of my life. :) :) :)

We are having a GIRL!!!!!!! And everything looks perfect with her. 

I couldn't be happier. 

We've bought soooooo much pink already. 

Best. News. Ever!!!!!!

:) :) :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww congrats Cupcake... Ill update the board x

anjy piccies??? :)


----------



## MnJ

Congrats Cupcake!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks ladies. Will do the photos now. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Here she is sideways:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/C7839225-0243-41B4-A012-114F6E593B93-2695-0000066C51D5ACF7.jpg

Here are her legs are her little girly bits:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/678355D0-8B5A-4B45-8EA6-8DC07600DE15-2695-0000066C58C4ECF0.jpg

And here she is in 3D :) So cute. 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/9DB5741C-AC92-4E1E-B15E-187197F7B976-2695-0000066C5FC4277B.jpg

Oh and here are the clothes we bought her today. Lol. 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/C302DB98-E32F-4ADE-8FD2-3AB781209B7D-2695-0000066D10636B54.jpg


----------



## Lady H

Yay Cupcake that's fab!

I have my amnio Monday and can opt too know the sex from it, still deciding....!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awwwwwwwwww sooo cute! and lots of pink!!... oh fingers crossed i can buy pink, after 2 boys you get sick of seeing, Blue/Black :/ lol i need pink and purple in my life! haha


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww Lady H goodluck for your Amnio Hunnie.... Im getting my GTT (test for gestational diabetes) on Monday Too... So will be thinking of you hunnie x

i was eager to know the Gender in the early days!... but now im quite mellow about not knowing, im glad ive waited (although it was OH's decision to wait to the 20week scan)... But yeh glad ive waited, as its been nice guessing and not knowing... But i will of course deffo be finding out come the 17th of December :) x


----------



## lpjkp

Awww congrats cupcake!!!!!!! You seem soo happy!! I guess girl was the top of the list for christmas?! Very cute 3D piccie too! 

That's 50/50 boy:girl now!!!

17 weeks today! Wow! 3 weeks until halfway...where's the time going?! First time in a LONG TIME today, too, that I haven't had ANY morning sickness/nausea!!! Wonder how long it lasts! 

We took advantage of the Babies R Us 20% discount weekend too last night and bought a blue baby bouncer (Our first blue purchase!), and a Winnie the Pooh starry night bath set!! Very exciting!


----------



## disneydarling

Awwwww a girl!!! I am so happy for you!!! Loving all the Minnie things you bought!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks ladies. :) 

LP - I printed the 20% B'r'Us voucher yesterday so we'll be in for some more pink stuff tomorrow. :)


----------



## lpjkp

It was great, CupCake! It doesn't matter if something is on sale or not, the 20% still applied!!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations cupcake, so happy for you!


----------



## kezziek

Congratulations Cupcake!!! My guess was right, I'm so pleased for you! Thats at least my third correct guess on here I am going to have to find a new hobby in gender guessing on early scans haha  ooh lots of pink clothes I can only dream about that but so lovely to see yours xxx


----------



## kezziek

Hope all gos well on Monday LadyH, perhaps ypu can get the gender tested too but not decide if you want to hear the results yet?xxx

Who has gender scans this week?xxx


----------



## Ely27

Congrats cupacake!!! Ahhh i hope i can say its a girl as well!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Hann12

kezziek said:


> Congratulations Cupcake!!! My guess was right, I'm so pleased for you! Thats at least my third correct guess on here I am going to have to find a new hobby in gender guessing on early scans haha  ooh lots of pink clothes I can only dream about that but so lovely to see yours xxx

Kezzie seeing as you are the master guesser - what do you think for me? I'm staying team yellow so it will be a while before you get to know if you are right! I've had 50/50 guesses so far!


----------



## julesjules100

CupcakeBaby said:


> Hi ladies. :)
> 
> Well. This is officially one f the best days of my life. :) :) :)
> 
> We are having a GIRL!!!!!!! And everything looks perfect with her.
> 
> I couldn't be happier.
> 
> We've bought soooooo much pink already.
> 
> Best. News. Ever!!!!!!
> 
> :) :) :)

Awww, congrats Cupcake! x


----------



## kezziek

Hmmm Hann that is a difficult one! I don't think I could decide last time I saw. I'm getting boy vibes but the skull looks girly or at least very different to my boys very round heads. Does baby look different to your daughters scan pics of the same gestation? 
I wil need to see your 20 week scan pics I think! Right now I'm 55% boy 45% girl...haha sorry what an awful guess!x


----------



## Hann12

kezziek said:


> Hmmm Hann that is a difficult one! I don't think I could decide last time I saw. I'm getting boy vibes but the skull looks girly or at least very different to my boys very round heads. Does baby look different to your daughters scan pics of the same gestation?
> I wil need to see your 20 week scan pics I think! Right now I'm 55% boy 45% girl...haha sorry what an awful guess!x

I'll put up my next scan when I have it (not until 22 weeks!!) but funnily enough I keep saying to my DH I'm 55% boy but 45% girl lol!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hann im swaying more towards Boy.... im not 100% though, but the facial features seem really prominent like my boys scan piccies hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Kezzie what do you think to mine??? :haha:

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1100272.jpg


----------



## Ely27

hahaha KEZZIE you have alot of work to do lmaooo! What do u think of mine? buahahah
:hugs:
:flower:



kezziek said:


> Congratulations Cupcake!!! My guess was right, I'm so pleased for you! Thats at least my third correct guess on here I am going to have to find a new hobby in gender guessing on early scans haha  ooh lots of pink clothes I can only dream about that but so lovely to see yours xxx


 



Attached Files:







Photo on 11-6-12 at 3.30 PM #2.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jtink28

babee, i think girl. ely, i think boy!


----------



## Ely27

NOOOOOO!!!! lmao... :nope::blush: lol

Im hoping sooo badly for a girl haha. 
I am not sure if the desperate want for a girl makes me see things a certain way or not but I just feel like my sons ultrasound was so different. ahh! I guess only time will tell. Trying to change my appt to a sooner date. If not I have to wait until DEC 26!!!! too too far away lol


----------



## MnJ

Has anybody failed the 3 hour glucose test before? What happened if u did? I did today so guess that means I have gestational diabetes :-( The dr wanted to test me early due to my weight and also the pcos. Good thing she did I guess but it makes me sad and worried.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Babee - I think your scan looks really similar to mine so I'm saying girl. :)

Urgh. I'm wide awake at 5:30am. Think I'm just too excited about the tiny lady. We're going shopping again today!!!

But shopping will be funner and come sooner if I could just get back to sleep dang-nabbit! ;)

I think it's also because I still lay on my front and although with a pillow prop its pretty comfy I feel a bit guilty in case I squish her.


----------



## Hann12

Babee I def think girl for you as it's really like my little girls 12 week scan! I think you are right about boy for me, although weirdly the 12 week one looks a but like my DDs 20 week scan (nothing like 12 week) so there is some doubt. Think the 20 week scan will be more telling! 

Have fun shopping today cupcake!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Hann. Got up and had some cereal and then managed to get another 2 hours sleep. :)

But now it's almost shopping time. :) Yaaaaay.


----------



## kezziek

Babee I still think it looks girly but i'm not 100%. It looks like theres a forked nub which would indicate girl but it's pointing up a bit so could still be a little man. Although as babes is at an angle I would say it's hard to tell. The head and face do look quite girly though compared to mine so I am saying 70% girl  i will go and look at some girly nubs later and see if i can figure it out a bit better.x

Ely I think possibly girly but it's hard to tell, I can't see a nub, have you got any more pics? How does it compare to your sons scan?x


----------



## baby0

Hi ladies I'm back well hAd my nutual scan baby did not corporate at all so I'm back on the 28th which is the day after my middle daughters birthday wed so that will be nice had bit of rough time as my bladder was not full and rather than the scan lady say go back in waiting room to fill bladd (dink more) she opted for the dreaded internal so uncomftuble totally but she said due date was 1st may but not sticking to it as not accurate measurements so 
Babee bugs I will update a post with my due date all your baby's are growing so fast it's amazing really an the 3/4d,s scans are wicked really very beauitful xx


----------



## Laubull

Congrats on your little princess cupcake


----------



## Babee_Bugs

MnJ said:


> Has anybody failed the 3 hour glucose test before? What happened if u did? I did today so guess that means I have gestational diabetes :-( The dr wanted to test me early due to my weight and also the pcos. Good thing she did I guess but it makes me sad and worried.

Yes i failed the test with my first son, but i didnt develop gestational diabetes untill i was like 37weeks and so it was just a case of eat healthy and drink healthy... But because i was at that stage in my pregnancy, anything i did wouldnt of really had time to take an effect as it was nearly time for him to be born... I was monitored closely, i did have growth scans, as gestational Diabetes can make babies alot bigger!

Ive got to go for my GTT on monday as midwife is concerned im showing signs of Diabetes :(!! im sooo not looking forward to it though. Midwife did say that if i did have it again, then my Care would be upped even higher (im already high risk!)...

Just try and eat as healthy as you possible can x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

when i saw Bubs on the Scan, i was like OMG its a girl!!! i only got a quick glimpse of the nub but it was flat...

Then when she printed this picture out, it looks like 3 lines with the outer 2 being Forked??? :/ ive hunted all over google and i cant find a scan to match up hahaha... but it might be because bubs is like half and half, ie, its on its side, but showing abit of its front aswell...

But then i look and i think is the 3 lines 2 baubles and a tail hahaha... on my boys scan piccy's you cant see a nub! :dohh: hahaha


----------



## Babee_Bugs

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1090942.jpg
https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1090946.jpg

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1100272.jpg

1st 2 are my boys... and the last is this baby :shrug:


----------



## kezziek

Ooh babee your boys look identical  
There are a few examples of girl nubs here https://community.babycenter.com/post/a37560217/nub_study_continued...


----------



## Sass827

Been away for a few days and boy have I missed a LOT! Congrats cupcake! Love the little outfits too. And I'm appreciating the convo on visitors too. My mil has also tried booking plane tickets in advance causing me major anxiety. Much like your mil Hann, mine is really keen on over stepping and hoarding. Even had a nightmare about it last night. I'd love DH to step up and protect us, but I'm thinking I'll have to do much of it on my own. I don't want to see anyone other than DH and LO for a week! Everyone lives hours or flights away, so they all need to stay for a few days (man do I wish they could just visit for an hour or so!) so I'm not sure how to keep them away. I know it's early to worry, but I just saw it happen to SIL last year, so it's pretty fresh in my mind and I still feel traumatized by it. 
Ok so I have a video of our gender scan and I would lve to share it with all of you. What's the best way to do it? It 17 minutes, so it's really big.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

We're back from shopping (& Pizza Hut - yum!) got the little lady a Sophie Giraffe teether (have been waiting to buy one for years!) and this rocker:

https://static.toysrus.co.uk//medias/sys_master/hb2/hb7/8801928937502.jpg 

Which had £5 off anyway and then we got the extra 20% off making it £35 which I thinks pretty good. 

I liked it as its so much bigger than other bouncers.


----------



## TTCBean

Anyone get random stabbing pains inside your vagina? I've been getting a dull, stabby pain... not sure if it's normal or not.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

TTCBean. Yes I've had that a few times. 

Just growing and stretching etc I think. X


----------



## Lady H

Yep I get Them in my Vag and up bum! 

Amnio day tomorrow. Had a complete breakdown last night and could not stop crying. Seem ok today. I'm ok with the procedure. It's waiting for the result that I'm scared of. Wish me luck.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

kezziek said:


> Ooh babee your boys look identical
> There are a few examples of girl nubs here https://community.babycenter.com/post/a37560217/nub_study_continued...

Awww yeh there do look kinda the same! lol... and weird how both of them are on the left and this baby on the right... weird!!!

Looking at those nubs on that site, i feel fairly confident that its a Girl! :happydance: ill be very very very surprised if its a boy! lol ive been convinced its a girl right from the word go as this pregnancy is soooooooooo unlike the boys Eeeekk... cant wait :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Good luck Lady H. 

I know it must be awful waiting. :( I was a wreck before my scan. I almost wished I didn't have it coming as I didn't want to find out something was wrong. 

I hope it all goes well for you. 

Do you know when you'll get the results back?


----------



## Lady H

I'm going to pay £100 to get the 3 day results for the three trisonomy problems, then I hope I will still get the full karotype results in 2-3 weeks. I can't wait that long on the trisonomy outcome, I'd go crazy with worry so its worth the money.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww thats shocking that there charge you!!! :(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yeah I'd pay it too sweetie. 2-3 weeks is a long wait. Xx

Will be sending you happy thoughts tomorrow. X


----------



## lpjkp

How exciting CupCake!! We bought the EXACT same rocker the other night, only in the blue hullabazoo colour for our little boy!! We were going to buy the expensive Graco one, but this one seemed to do pretty much the same, and we figured baby might find the vibrations soothing :)

TTC, I get a lot of stabbing pains everywhere (Vajayjay included!)...I think it's all completely normal!

Lady H: Good luck with your amnio tomorrow...I can't imagine how nerve racking it is for you, but I have a lot of admiration for your bravery!! Fingers crossed it all comes back healthy xxx

Gosh, I'm pooped today ladies! Spent a couple of hours with friends and had a sunday carvery (Yum!), but I have no energy left now!!! The friend I was with is 21 weeks now (4 weeks ahead of me) and she's blossoming lovely with baby kicking away! It makes me so excited that, in just a couple of weeks, that'll be me too!!x


----------



## julesjules100

CupcakeBaby said:


> We're back from shopping (& Pizza Hut - yum!) got the little lady a Sophie Giraffe teether (have been waiting to buy one for years!) and this rocker:
> 
> https://static.toysrus.co.uk//medias/sys_master/hb2/hb7/8801928937502.jpg
> 
> Which had £5 off anyway and then we got the extra 20% off making it £35 which I thinks pretty good.
> 
> I liked it as its so much bigger than other bouncers.

I hope this baby likes pink!! x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I thought that might be the same one you got. :)

I really like how big and round it is. :) Apparently the vibration is good if you want to help some poop along! Lol.


----------



## julesjules100

TTCBean said:


> Anyone get random stabbing pains inside your vagina? I've been getting a dull, stabby pain... not sure if it's normal or not.

Yeap, I have had that too. x


----------



## julesjules100

Lady H said:


> Yep I get Them in my Vag and up bum!
> 
> Amnio day tomorrow. Had a complete breakdown last night and could not stop crying. Seem ok today. I'm ok with the procedure. It's waiting for the result that I'm scared of. Wish me luck.

Good luck tomorrow Lady H. At least you will have peace of mind from this. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Haha Jules. I hope so too!

Honestly though its quite hard getting anything girly that isn't pink!

I really dislike the whole cream/brown theme that's going on at the minute. So once you rule that out so far everything's been pink or blue. 

There was a fun bright coloured rainforest bouncer. But just didn't seem as snuggly as this one.


----------



## lpjkp

We looked at that Jungle one too, CupCake, but my hubby got a little nervous that it wouldn't be safe because the support bar was really thin! He's becoming an overprotective Dad already!lol x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yeah. We thought our one was the sturdiest looking. :) 

Your bump is looking amazing by the way. X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh I have the bum stabs too!

Keith Lemon talked about it on Celebrity Juice the other week - called it Shooty Arse - so if I complain about it now that's what DH says!

He also laughed at me yesterday when I did a sneeze and a little bit of wee came out. How supportive! Lol.


----------



## Hann12

Good luck tomorrow Lady H - really hope it goes well!

Cupcake - love the rocker. We have the mamas and papas swing that we got for my DD. She didn't love it but it was good every now and then. Not bothering buying another, the new baby can go in a girlie swing even if its a boy!


----------



## kezziek

Sass, I wondered where you had got to! Hope you are ok hun. Just be really firm about your visitors. Is there any way you can say there is no space for them to stay with you? Suddenly make that spare room a danger to their health? I really don't get family coming to stay unless they are the super helpful sort as it's just added pressure they must know you don't need. I would be wanting them to stay in a hotel. I have no idea about the video clip, apart from maybe putting it on a different site like youtube and then posting a link to it, hope someone more tech savvy can help! x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG we have a short list for a boys NAME! hahaha... (we dont do well with names!, like EVER, were rubbish and we both went Oooo i like that when we heard it! hahaha)

Lynton! anyone like???


----------



## kezziek

Certainly gos well with your other two boys hun! Sounds good xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

not sure if its abit too corny? lol.... 

Daulton, Ashton and Lynton?? But its going on a short list! (well a list, considering its the only one, WE both like so far haha)

Urghhh im sooo HUNGRY... and surprise surprise all ive seen on the TV this morning is food!!! Dreading having to this this High sugary drink there give you at the hospital BORK, especially on a empty stomache :(

Lady H thinking of you today hunnie, I hope there fast forward your results hunnie, theres nothing worse than waiting for results on things when your already on tender hooks :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Lynton is a lovely name,and suits soo well with your other boys names! Love it!x


----------



## Hann12

Lynton def goes well with the other two! What about girlie names? Sorry if you said already!

At the hospital, here 30 mins early oops! Seeing the consultant for my 16 week app so they can decide what they want to do about monitoring the baby and the weight as DD was diddy last time so they think my placenta stopped working. They will prob end up doing nothing but at least I'm getting seen!!


----------



## lpjkp

Good luck with your appointment hann!

Ouch :( I feel really crampy today...not gonna be a good day for me!x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hope your appointment goes well Hann.

And Lady H - I've been thinknig of you all morning, hope it goes OK.

Tiny lady is having a dance about this morning. Makes me a happy mummy. :)

I'm sure in 20 weeks time the dancing won't seem as cute! Lol.


----------



## Hann12

Well fab appointment for me! Officially off the high risk group and on MW care! They think my placenta worked fine, apparently no signs to say otherwise and that she was just a small baby because I'm small! They were funny about my weight as at the start of the pregnancy I weighed 3.5kg less than at the start of my DDs pregnancy so they thought I don't eat properly or have been a veggie or something but actually there is no reason for it! They said that I should go to the labour ward this time and tomorrow when I see the anesthetist they will put a note on my record to say to give me an epidural at any point I ask. The only reason I won't get it is if I'm actually crowning or if the the anesthetist is in surgery. FX not!! So all sounding good! They said that they think my DD pressed down on my sciatic nerve on her way out (as well as the 2 prolapsed discs) which is also why I got a lot of pain when I did but that could easily happen this time so have to just be aware of it.
Happy anyway as its nice to be relatively normal again!
Oh and she said that this time because I was 5/6cm when I went to hospital she thinks I'll probably be 7/8cm this time so should go much faster. Really hope shes right!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

well im back from the hospital... but have to go back shortly, for another repeat Bloods!

Hann i like loadsssssss of girl name's but OH wont agree on any!... so at the minute whether its a girl or a boy its getting Lynton haha

hann glad your appointment went well hunnie!!!... i get what you mean as in, it would be nice to be just classed as "Normal" Im dreading these results! if this comes back not good, then theres another thing to add to the list of "High Risk" i dont need anymore :cry: lol... nothing i can do i suppose but just hope and pray i come back normal :/


----------



## Lady H

Great news Hann, glad went well

Thanks Cupcake baby xxxx

Babee what a nightmare, hope hospital is not far for you.

AFM amnio done, went ok. Full story in my journal (link in sig) if anyone interested. Now wait for results.......


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Glad it went well Hann. :)

Lady H - so glad it's all done and OK - off to read your journal now!

Xxxx


----------



## jtink28

lady h - glad the amnio is done! off to read about it :)

17 weeks today :)


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Hann! Happy your amnio is all through lady h. Hope your bloods go well babee! Congrats on club onion JTink! 
Kezz- oh how I wish DH would see how much of a hassle it is to have overnight guests, but he has a hard on for sleepovers. He thinks asking people to stay in a hotel is like a Slap in the face. it's just ridiculous. Luckily, my BIL has started taking a stand and telling everyone that he maxes out at two nights, so I've just been jumping on his coat tails. :)


----------



## pinktiara

Hey ladies Just checking in hope everyone is doing well same old same old here had my last set of genetic testing so hopefully the results are good i'm not to concerned at 30 but you never know. ultrasound on the 18th has been moved to first thing in the morning so that's awesome cause the dr that does it had a christmas concert to go to haha. 

I am feeling alot better lately just the past few days not as exhausted or worn out which is nice with a toddler running around haha. Baby is still moving like crazy cant wait for my son and hubby to feel it. Congrats on the girl cupcake is it the first girl here??


----------



## maybesoon

Hey Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well.....

Good Luck to anyone getting scans today.... It will take me a month to get all caught up on the action. Been out since Wednesday!

Things are going good my direction. I am pretty sure I gained about 10 pounds over the Thanksgiving Holiday.....


----------



## jtink28

when do you have another gender scan maybesoon?


----------



## maybesoon

December 11th at 8:30! 2 weeks from tomorrow.... eeeekkkk


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Are you ladies going to include the baby in your Christmas cards when you sign them?

I think it's a cute idea but DH isn't so sure.


----------



## TTCBean

My best friend back home surprised me with a birthday gift... it came in the mail today. It brought tears to my eyes, it's so sweet. She framed a picture of my u/s, the frame says "Already sweet, already perfect, already loved." it has a little bird on a branch with a nest and little egg. It's so so so sweet. I think this may be the best birthday gift I've ever received!


----------



## TTCBean

maybesoon said:


> December 11th at 8:30! 2 weeks from tomorrow.... eeeekkkk

Mine is the same day but at 9!


----------



## jtink28

aww, very sweet! i've been looking for a cute ultrasound frame. most of them are so cheesy!


----------



## maybesoon

Awesome TTCBean! Does it seem like forever away for you?

What an amazing gift. I would have to agree.... It would top my list of most perfect gifts!

jtink.... I also have been looking for frames for my scans & haven't found anything that isn't just so far cheesy.... But I'm going to keep looking!


----------



## pinktiara

I got a frame from my bestfriend that said baby but it had a little album insert in it that pulls out the top to hold all the ultrasound pictures and it shows through the front of the frame box it was really cool since I had 3 ultrasounds including the 3d


----------



## maybesoon

Sounds cute pinktiara..... I wish I could find one I like. I already have 8 different pics so I'm almost thinking I just need to start a baby album. I'm going to have a ton more starting on December 11th!


----------



## jtink28

ok, ladies. i know my baby is just fine, because i heard the heartbeat a couple days ago, and everything has gone swimmingly.

however, i haven't felt him move yet. the doctor said it's totally normal for a first-time mom to not feel the baby move until 18, 19 or even 20 weeks. i'm not heavy, i'm a normal-size girl. did any of you feel your baby later? 

it might help to add that i have crohn's disease, and i'm used to feeling my stomach grumble, feeling gas, having light stomach pains, etc. so maybe i felt the baby, and thought it was a crohn's pain or gas bubble?


----------



## Hann12

Jtink I had flutters with my DD at 13+ weeks but jot a proper kick until 19 weeks. With this one I've had very very occasional flutters every few days since 11 weeks but no kicks yet. I def felt more flutters with my DD then what I'm getting now. It's a bit worrying as I thought I'd get more with no.2 but the heartbeat is strong so guess its all fine. I think it's natural for us to worry! You may be feeling stuff but because so much other stuff is happening in your tummy you don't know it's happening. That's why kicks are so great, you can't mistake those! I think we'll all breathe a big sigh of relief when we get proper kicks happening but hopefully won't be too long now!


----------



## pinktiara

I am on my second so felt it much earlier with my son I believe it was about 20 weeks I think i was passing the feeling off as gas really don't worry it will happen soon


----------



## pinktiara

maybesoon said:


> Sounds cute pinktiara..... I wish I could find one I like. I already have 8 different pics so I'm almost thinking I just need to start a baby album. I'm going to have a ton more starting on December 11th!

I started a scrapbook when I was pregnant of my pregnancy and things I was doing etc until the day my son was born than I started a baby book for him I had alot of time on my hands hahah


----------



## maybesoon

jtink.... I haven't once felt the flutters everyone talks about. Mine is more like dull stabbing pain almost like tiny little fist or feet punching & kicking me. I didn't realize it, but my doctor said that she's pretty sure I'm feeling the baby when I get those pains.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

If I'm having a busy day I won't feel her at all. 

And still I have to be in certain positions etc to feel her. 

It's just luck I think and only very faint feelings. 

I said to DH this morning actually that if I didn't know I was pregnant I don't think I'd really be noticing it at all. 

It's just because I think about her all day that I notice I think. 

Looking forward to going to bed as last night when I laid down I had the biggest movement I've ever felt. I think she was changing position where I'd gone from being upright all day. 

Then I felt guilty for her that she might be on her head or something. Lol.


----------



## sarahuk

jtink28 said:


> ok, ladies. i know my baby is just fine, because i heard the heartbeat a couple days ago, and everything has gone swimmingly.
> 
> however, i haven't felt him move yet. the doctor said it's totally normal for a first-time mom to not feel the baby move until 18, 19 or even 20 weeks. i'm not heavy, i'm a normal-size girl. did any of you feel your baby later?
> 
> it might help to add that i have crohn's disease, and i'm used to feeling my stomach grumble, feeling gas, having light stomach pains, etc. so maybe i felt the baby, and thought it was a crohn's pain or gas bubble?

Ive been mistaking movement for gas hun. I think its quite possible that youve been doing the same :) My first movements felt like gas bubbles :) I think you are feeling! x


----------



## sarahuk

CupcakeBaby said:


> If I'm having a busy day I won't feel her at all.
> 
> And still I have to be in certain positions etc to feel her.
> 
> It's just luck I think and only very faint feelings.
> 
> I said to DH this morning actually that if I didn't know I was pregnant I don't think I'd really be noticing it at all.
> 
> It's just because I think about her all day that I notice I think.
> 
> Looking forward to going to bed as last night when I laid down I had the biggest movement I've ever felt. I think she was changing position where I'd gone from being upright all day.
> 
> Then I felt guilty for her that she might be on her head or something. Lol.

Every ultrasound ive had mine seems to have enjoyed balancing on his/her head!! Ive given up feeling guilty..they are pretty acrobatic!


x


----------



## maybesoon

lmao sara! My kiddo likes to sit indian style & kick the crap out of me!!!


----------



## jtink28

my kid likes to sit on his head, too! at the first nuchal scan i went to, he would NOT move, and i had to come back for another. also, doctor told me that this kiddo likes to lay with his face in toward my spine - so maybe he's moving, but i can't feel it yet.

also, i think my crohn's makes me think it's a tummy rumble, when in fact it's probably baby. i'm looking forward to actual kicks!! :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

With my first, I was a lot skinnier than I am now and I didnt feel him until about 20-22weeks and even then it was anything strong!

Second son, I felt it sooner, around 16-18weeks, but I think that's partly due to the fact I knew what those first flutters felt like, what the first movements felt like...

This baby it's been about 13-14weeks.... I'm 18weeks tomorrow, and I can feel baby a lot! If I lie on my back, you can actually see my belly changing shape! OH has seen and felt it.. :) which I'm glad I'm feeling baby a lot, miscarriage still looms at the back of my mind.. So it's nice to keep those thoughts as far back as I can :)

It will happen :) x


----------



## TTCBean

maybesoon said:


> Awesome TTCBean! Does it seem like forever away for you?
> 
> What an amazing gift. I would have to agree.... It would top my list of most perfect gifts!
> 
> jtink.... I also have been looking for frames for my scans & haven't found anything that isn't just so far cheesy.... But I'm going to keep looking!

Yes it does, omg! I put a countdown ticker in my signature. I cannot wait!!


----------



## MnJ

Question, for those of u who have found out what you're having, did u ever look before at the Chinese gender prediction calendar? I'm curious how often its right.


----------



## jtink28

chinese gender chart said girl for me. i'm having a boy. so it was wrong for me!


----------



## MnJ

Thx jtink! So strike 1 for the calendar. It was right for lpkjp, tho, so I guess 1-1 so far.


----------



## kezziek

Chinese calendar was right for me first time and wrong second time so I just think it's a random guessing game lol xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Chinese gender was wrong for me too. Lol.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Chinese Gender thing Was right for my 1st son!... but totally wrong for my second lol..

Ive gone on a few different websites and ive gotten 50% girl and 50% boy! lol apparently Using bicarbonate of soda (or baking soda in the USA) and then adding some of your First morning urine, is proving pretty accurate :)

Ive been getting Girl results since i was 5weeks!... so will be nice to see if that theory is true :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Woohoooo 18weeks today :D 3 more weeks untill scan day :grr:


----------



## Hann12

Chinese gender thing seems to say 50/50 depending on which I use! The baking soda thing says girl but I can't possibly see how thats right!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hann i did read something technical on the bicarb of soda thing, but cant for the life of me remember what it said hahaha... :rofl:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow Babee - 18 weeks seems SO pregnant!!

3 weeks and 3 days until our scan. :)

I'm not going to say we know the gender and then hope they say girl too! Lol.


----------



## Lady H

I started a thread poll on Chinese gender accuracy and it was coming out 50/50. Just as effective to ask your Cat I say! I did it and it said girl. I will get the gender from the amnio this week so lets see. I'm convinced boy and DH thinks girl!


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Chinese gender thing seems to say 50/50 depending on which I use! The baking soda thing says girl but I can't possibly see how thats right!!

Ha ha, if they're 50:50 then they have no greater accuracy than me predicting it for you! On that basis, I have just tossed a coin and I say it's a boy. Lol x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

well 20 days to go till my scan!!!... wish it would hurry up lol


----------



## lpjkp

Wow! Happy 18 weeks babee! That's fantastic! 

And a wow for me! Second day no throwing up and NO nausea today...is morning sickness FINALLY thinking about leaving?! X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

lpjkp said:


> Wow! Happy 18 weeks babee! That's fantastic!
> 
> And a wow for me! Second day no throwing up and NO nausea today...is morning sickness FINALLY thinking about leaving?! X

Weee - great news!!

When mine went it did it pretty quickly.

Still get some indigestion, but I think that's not going away until May - lol.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lpjkp said:


> Wow! Happy 18 weeks babee! That's fantastic!
> 
> And a wow for me! Second day no throwing up and NO nausea today...is morning sickness FINALLY thinking about leaving?! X

:)...

awww Yeh!! finally :thumbup: i didnt have sickness, just 24/7 nausea and it was there one day and not the next! great news hunnie x


----------



## charbaby

Thought I would have a look to see if anyone due same day as me on this thread as the one i'm on has no one same day BUT No! there is just no one due 22nd May LOL!!!! x


----------



## TTCBean

I had the most vivid dream last night that I was getting a gender u/s.... the tech told us it was a BOY! I've been feeling since day 1 that I'm carrying a boy bean... 2 more weeks until all is revealed (hopefully)!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

TTCBean said:


> I had the most vivid dream last night that I was getting a gender u/s.... the tech told us it was a BOY! I've been feeling since day 1 that I'm carrying a boy bean... 2 more weeks until all is revealed (hopefully)!

I had that exact dream on Friday night! Lol. ;)


----------



## lpjkp

TTCbean, I've been having crazy dreams too...funny thing was, I HAVEN'T had any girl gender dreams, only ones where I dream I'm having a boy, and then found out last week we're having a boy...hmmm, wonder whether there's some truth to it?

My crazy dreams are getting crazier though...I've been having dreams where I give birth to animals...so far, I've dreamed that I've given birth to a baby rat, and a baby gorilla, and last night I had a dream that I gave birth to a baby shi tzu dog with a beard and ginger hair!! They were all boys of course, but I don't get why I don't dream ofgiving birth to an actual human baby!

Urgh, I've got to go to doctors at 3, not looking forward to the walk in this weather...midwife was conveniently too busy to phone me back to tell me I've tested positive for a UTI (It's been a week woman!), and I can't get a prescription until I've had a doctors appointment too (Why?!) so I need to go see the doctor today and grab some antibiotics...I haven't had any symptoms of one though, apart from feeling a little unwell in general...


----------



## jtink28

i had dreams, too, about having a baby boy. so for me, the dreams were right. who knows how your mind works, though! :)


----------



## TTCBean

I've been having dreams about cats lately, last night I had a really weird one where I was trying to save a mama cat and her 3 new born kittens. They were situated in a small pipe, hanging over a very tall building ceiling. Last week I had one where I was in a tall tree house type building and below there were thousands of cats, of all colours...


----------



## jtink28

haha, maybe you are going to give birth to a cat!!! :) hehee

that is really odd. but the pregnant brain is a weird, weird thing!!!


----------



## maybesoon

TTC I'm sooo stealing your countdown ticker!!!!

I just hope & pray our babies are cooperative on the 11th. I'm afraid to get too excited this time since we couldn't tell last time....

Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us.... 2 weeks from now & we will hopefully know!!!


----------



## pinktiara

I have a countdown to the US on my phone haha Dec 18th feels like forever away but I know its approaching fast. I have been having super strange random dreams too not about animals but everything


----------



## Hann12

I had a dream last night I was having a boy too - weird!! I also though had a strange feeling earlier of girlie vibes which is the fullest te I've thought this could be a girl and now I am really confused as my gut is now saying girl!! Weird!!


----------



## TTCBean

I woke up this morning with a new pain that has me worried, it's cervical. Google freaks me out, saying I could be dilating early or something else horrid could be happening. It happens intensely but then goes away for 1/2 hour + then comes back full force for about 15 seconds. Any ideas ladies? I feel weird calling my midwife to ask, because I know *most* of the time it's just stretching.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I get sort of cervix stabbing pain. From what I've read it's all very normal. 

Today I've been having lots of sharp pain in my lower tummy. 

Thinks its some stretching going on. 

Also read dehydration could make it worse so I drank loads and it had helped. X


----------



## TTCBean

I called my midwife, I just got a nurse but she seems to think it's just baby on a nerve near my cervix? You'd think at 17 weeks with the small size of baby it wouldn't be able to do something like that. Since I don't have cramping, abdominal pressure/hardening, bleeding or abnormal discharge it's nothing worry about at this stage.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Glad it's all fine sweetie. 

Thanks for sharing your midwife's advice with us. X


----------



## kezziek

Babee I've got my scan the same week as you, I'm so scared! I think it doesn't help that I keep having bad dreams about it... I dunno why just worried this time.

lpjkp thats pants about the urine infection, did you get antibiotics in the end?

Well I'm knackered after two long days at work. I had to act out the role of a distressed mother with a very sick toddler today as we were doing some emergency scenario training. However I got a bit into character and actually burst into tears! whoops :dohh: darn hormones, I can just cry at the drop of a hat this time round, very embaressing. I did get complimented on my acting skills though :blush: lol. Now I have two days off with my little men to catch up with housework (unlikely) have an afternooon nap with them, food shopping and lots of playtime hopefully. xxxxx


----------



## pinktiara

I had pains like that when I wasn't pregnant it turned out to be an intestinal problem they were worse than labor pains no joke I had to go to the hospital than to the drs to find out it was pockets in my intestines (diverticulitis) had to take some drugs but it never goes away and I notice now when taking my prenatal because of all the iron in them it just backs me up and kills my intestines and stomach which sometimes feels like cramping low down. I think i'm going to switch my prenatals to iron free and take a slow release iron tablet instead cause these things are terrible.


----------



## jtink28

pinktiara, my doctor tells me that i'll be able to handle labor like a champ because i've got Crohn's disease. at one time, i had over 25 ulcers in my intenstines, had a blockage, and had a morphine drip for 9 days. intestinal pain is no joke!

haha, i hope he's right about me handling the labor!!


----------



## Hann12

First official kicks tonight, had flutters since 11 weeks but this was a proper kick, well 3, and it was right on my cervix. My DD kicked my cervix all the time and the feeling isn't pleasant and it's unmistakable. But yay to proper kicks!!


----------



## TTCBean

Hann, what does a kick on the cervix feel like?


----------



## Hann12

Hmmm hard to explain but you'll know it when it happens because its weird, I guess kind of like a flicking sensation on a really sensitive area! It's very apparent when it happens. Some people never get it because their babies just never go into that position to kick it but it looks like I'm destined for cervix kicks! It gets worse as they get bigger too! Although by about 32+ weeks they tend to be head down so it's not an issue by then thankfully!


----------



## Sass827

I feel your pain ladies! I'm having it too. Finally figured out how to get my video on youtube! Here it is: https://youtu.be/qL4DXGaUEHw


----------



## Hann12

I did the baking soda test with FMU and absolutely no fizz at all.


----------



## Lady H

Fab Sass I watched it for ages! X

Hann does that mean boy.?


----------



## lpjkp

I did the baking soda test too....I wouldn't say it fizzed, but after like a minute there was a little thin layer of bubbly froth (Eww!) on the top, so it must have fizzed a little...I know that fizz=boy and vice versa=girl, so I think my body was like "hhmmm, I THINK you could possibly be having a boy, but I'll remain 50:50 and not ruin the surprise for you!"

Eurgh...morning sickness is back with a vengeance this morning! I woke up feeling extremely sick...a little disappointed that I thought it was finally over!! I've got to the the only 17-weeker here still throwing up nearly every day surely?! I really drew the short straw!lol

On a bright note, I THINK (Only think, I could have been dreaming), that I got woke up a couple of times last night with flutters...he really seems to have quietened down this week to the point where I keep having to use my doppler to make sure he hasn't gone resident in someone else's belly!!


----------



## Hann12

Lady H I think fizzing means boy and no fizz is girl. It's apparently to do with PH levels but I don't see why gender would affect ph levels, if it did surely hospitals would just give us all litmus tests to find out the gender!! But fun to see anyway!


----------



## jtink28

so, ladies. i am feeling huge today. i have only gained 5 pounds so far, which is good. but i stopped at dunkin donuts today to get a chocolate milk (okay, and a donut) and the lady at the counter asked me if i was 6 or 7 months along. i had to sheepishly say "only 4.5 months." she then proceeded to tell me i was HUGE, and that my baby was going to be HUGE, and that i might need a c-section because my baby would be so HUGE.

geez! i almost cried getting my donut! i'm only 5'3", so maybe that's why i have a belly so early? but i don't feel like it's a huge belly!!! what do you think ladies??

ps - don't mind my terribly dark roots. i didn't want to get my highlights in the first trimester, and my husband has promised that i can get my hair done for christmas :)
 



Attached Files:







20121128_071615.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Lady H

Jtink ignore her unless she was an OB GYN which, if she works where she does, she ain't! Your bump looks neat to me and I can see you are petite. I think you look 17 weeks to me.... Xx


----------



## Laubull

Jtink your bump looks perfect 

LadyH any news on your results?

x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awww, jtink - thats a lovely bump.

Ignore that miserable donut lady. Xxxxxx


----------



## kezziek

Jtink ignore her, people love to horrify you when you are pregnant. You wait in a month or two you will probrably get comments like you are too small. Everyone loves to give an opinion on the size and shape of your bump. I think you look spot on, and you are nearly halfway too so baby does have to grow, what do people expect!x


----------



## lpjkp

You're little bump looks exactly like mine jtink, and we're both 17 weeks...I'd say we're both completely normal!x


----------



## Sass827

Thanks lady h! It is such a long video, but she wanted to get clear potty shots for us and Dylan just wasn't cooperating in the beginning. Then, she starts sucking her thumb in the last minute and it just melts my heart. 
Hann, I did the intellegender pee test and it said boy. :( 
JTink, shame on that woman! You look great! I, on the other hand, have gained 15 pounds. Wonder what she would say about me?!


----------



## sarahuk

lpjkp said:


> I did the baking soda test too....I wouldn't say it fizzed, but after like a minute there was a little thin layer of bubbly froth (Eww!) on the top, so it must have fizzed a little...I know that fizz=boy and vice versa=girl, so I think my body was like "hhmmm, I THINK you could possibly be having a boy, but I'll remain 50:50 and not ruin the surprise for you!"
> 
> Eurgh...morning sickness is back with a vengeance this morning! I woke up feeling extremely sick...a little disappointed that I thought it was finally over!! I've got to the the only 17-weeker here still throwing up nearly every day surely?! I really drew the short straw!lol
> 
> On a bright note, I THINK (Only think, I could have been dreaming), that I got woke up a couple of times last night with flutters...he really seems to have quietened down this week to the point where I keep having to use my doppler to make sure he hasn't gone resident in someone else's belly!!

Afraid you are not alone :) I still throw up multiple times daily and am on 4 different pills to try and keep it under control. Its soooooo much fun isnt it! x


----------



## TTCBean

I love the video Sass!!

I called my midwife and going in today. Woke up with a heavy feeling near my lower abdominal area with slight cramping, and even more stabbing/needle poking at my cervix. Too worried to ignore it... It's my birthday today so I'd like to deal with this issue so I can enjoy the rest of my day, especially my birthday dinner. It doesn't help that I woke up this morning balling because I had HORRIBLE dream baby was no more. :( Ugh!


----------



## Sass827

Happy birthday ttc! I'm so happy they can fit you in so you can enjoy your special day. it's always nerve racking to go in, but once you see / hear LO, I'm sure it will be the icing on your cake. Enjoy your visit!


----------



## maybesoon

Happy Birthday TTC!!! It's my bestfriends b-day today too!!!! 

Ok, that scares me because I had the same thing happen around 3am this morning. My low low abdomin, crotch area felt like I had a watermelon in it & I started having cramps. I got up & there was a ton of pressure. I went to the bathroom & peed (scared to death I was going to see blood). But there wasn't any. I went back to bed & I'm ok so far this morning. 

Hope everything is ok..... Good Luck with your scan. 

Keep us updated PLEASE!!!!


----------



## jtink28

happy birthday ttc!!

i have had the same poking/pain feelings this week, and called my nurse. it's totally normal. i'm sure your doctor will reassure you when you go in and hear the heart! 

oh ladies, i just had the worst time trying to figure out pounds/dollars! my husband and brother-in-law are huge liverpool fans, and it was quite pricey for me to buy them their liverpool scarves, t-shirts and flags and have them shipped to the US!! it's christmas, i guess. what can you do? :)


----------



## bobbles86

happy birthday ttc.

I'm 15 weeks girls :happydance:
I feel quite a bit behind most of you. I'm definitely getting a bump now, although I think most people would just think I had gained weight lol.

kate xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

TTCBean :)

https://www.desicomments.com/dc3/01/207631/207631.gif

Hope you have a lovely day. Xxx


----------



## lpjkp

happy 15 weeks Kate!!!! You're not behind at all :) We're all May mommies, and that's all that counts!!! I love having a friend that's a few more weeks pregnant than me, I get to see and hear about all the exciting things to come!!xx


----------



## Lady H

...baby does not have Downs, Patau or Edwrds syndrome. I can't stop :cry::cry::cry::cry: with relief. So distraught I forgot to ask the sex and don't have the number to call back on! 

Still need full karotype results in 2-3 weeks but less worried about them.

And happy birthday ttc! :flower:


----------



## jtink28

Lady H said:


> ...baby does not have Downs, Patau or Edwrds syndrome. I can't stop :cry::cry::cry::cry: with relief. So distraught I forgot to ask the sex and don't have the number to call back on!
> 
> Still need full karotype results in 2-3 weeks but less worried about them.
> 
> And happy birthday ttc! :flower:

such amazing news lady h! yayayaaayyy!! :happydance:


----------



## bobbles86

Lady H said:


> ...baby does not have Downs, Patau or Edwrds syndrome. I can't stop :cry::cry::cry::cry: with relief. So distraught I forgot to ask the sex and don't have the number to call back on!
> 
> Still need full karotype results in 2-3 weeks but less worried about them.
> 
> And happy birthday ttc! :flower:

such amazing fantastic bloody brilliant news! :happydance:

if you ring your midwife she may be able to find out who you need to contact, or do you remember the name of the clinic you went to so you could google for the number? 

So so happy for you hun

kate xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Lady H said:


> ...baby does not have Downs, Patau or Edwrds syndrome. I can't stop :cry::cry::cry::cry: with relief. So distraught I forgot to ask the sex and don't have the number to call back on!
> 
> Still need full karotype results in 2-3 weeks but less worried about them.
> 
> And happy birthday ttc! :flower:

Awwww, wonderful news hunny. So pleased for you. Xxxxxxx

I know it's not as important, but I'm sure the hospital switchboard can put you through if you do want to find out the sex today. Xxx


----------



## Lady H

I have my 16 week appointment with my Midwife tomorrow so I'm going to ask her to find out. Failing that am seeing a consultant Monday. I will find out!


----------



## bobbles86

lpjkp said:


> happy 15 weeks Kate!!!! You're not behind at all :) We're all May mommies, and that's all that counts!!! I love having a friend that's a few more weeks pregnant than me, I get to see and hear about all the exciting things to come!!xx

thanks hunni,
I'm counting down the days to my gender scan now... 18 days :) xx


----------



## maybesoon

Wooohooo Lady H!!!! Congrats on the great news!!! As for finding out the gender. I agree with everyone else. If you still want to know just give your midwife a call & see if she can find out for ya!!!


----------



## kezziek

Lady H said:


> ...baby does not have Downs, Patau or Edwrds syndrome. I can't stop :cry::cry::cry::cry: with relief. So distraught I forgot to ask the sex and don't have the number to call back on!
> 
> Still need full karotype results in 2-3 weeks but less worried about them.
> 
> And happy birthday ttc! :flower:

So pleased to hear this!!!! I can completely understand not remembering to ask the sex of the baby, I would guess it's the last thing on your mind when you are waiting like you have been for such results, what a wonderful relief xxxx

Happy Birthday TTcBean!! I hope it went ok at the midwifes???xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sass I love the video!! Shes so sweet looking, you are gonna have such a cutie. Her face profile reminded me of my babbas actually and gave me a little hope that I might have a small chance of mine being a princess.And she had lovely long legs so perhaps its' not just a boy thing like I imagine lol  xxxx


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you so much girls for the birthday wishes :)

I'll definitely update with how my appointment goes. Keeping positive :) most likely just growing pains!


----------



## julesjules100

So happy to hear that lady H! Must be a huge weight off your shoulders, congrats! X


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I've been having some cramping and a really painful right hip this past week, but i've up'd my daily water intake even more and both pains have almost completely gone :D, hope you get told it's nothing and can enjoy the rest of your day ttc

Happy 15 weeks bobbles :hugs: i'm exactly one week ahead of you and last night felt my baby for the first time :happydance: last week I was reading some of the ladies ahead of me feeling their babies for the first time and now it's me, it's like getting a small glimpse in to the future :D I have my scan on the 17th December, i'm so excited too :wohoo:


----------



## Laubull

Amazing news lady h, so happy for you  x


----------



## jtink28

hey ladies - a question for you.

i am constipated! a new problem for me, as usually with my crohn's i have diarrhea. somtimes i'll go to the bathroom up to 15 times a day. (sorry, tmi)

i can't eat fresh veggies or fruits, as my stomach can't handle them. any good medicines for this? yuck!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Can you have dried fruits?

Failing that fish makes me go. And shreddies. 

I'm lactose intolerant so I guess if I ever get really desperate then I know a glass of milk will fix things - it'll hurt too though. Lol.


----------



## maybesoon

oh no jtink.... I doubt you can with crohn's (but don't really know anything about it), but I eat oatmeal to help me out when I get constipated.... Which since getting pregnant is OFTEN!!!


----------



## jtink28

oatmeal is a no-no for me. and i used to love it! :(

i might eat some pineapple - even though i love it, it shreds my stomach up. but it never fails to make me go! i'd rather have diarrhea than constipation any day!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations lady H! Fab news!

Happy birthday ttc bean - sure everything is okay but please update!


----------



## maybesoon

I kinda figured if the fruits & veggies were a no go then oatmeal would be too.... Sorry.... I too HATE constipation.... It has been the worst for me.


----------



## jtink28

my GI doc and OB both recommended Miralax. i have some left over from my colonoscopy last spring, so i'm going to take a small dose. like i said, i'd rather have diarrhea than constipation! totally gross, but i feel like i'm sitting on a pointy rock! hahahaaa.


----------



## TTCBean

Just got back, my midwife found some white blood cells in my urine, she is sending it away for a more complete culture and will call me in the a.m. if I have a bladder infection. 

So either the pain is from that, or it's possible a nerve from the back that connects to the front is getting pinched from baby. When we listened to the heartbeat baby kept swimming all the way to the back and to the front again, it was rather cute! The midwife checked my cervix and it's completely closed and looks fine :) thank goodness!

I'm glad I've got this sorted out now, just waiting on tomorrow phone call!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Urghh just written a long reply and it went...

Chairbaby - I've added you to the front page Hunnie, you never know someone else may join :)

Hann - I got the exact same result! It couldn't of been anymore flatter! Just wish I tried it with my boys so then I could compare.. But guess gotta wait :coffee: I had dreams of giving birth to girls when pregnant with my boys... This time I've only dreamt once of finding out its a boy!.. So for me it seems I dream the complete opposite sex haha

Sass - that video is soooooo cute! I can't wait to get a video made and keep it forever :)

Ttcbean - happy birthday Hunnie

Lady H - omg hunnie that is such fantastic news! I feel soo relieved for you :happydance: :hugs:

Jtink - can you not eat prunes? I suffer really badly with constipation, even before pregnant and that's the only thing that helps :sick:

AFM: I feel like I haven't been online for ages! Been sooo busy with sewing orders I haven't had time to do anything else than those... I'll upload some pickiest for you's :)

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/2de9e5a0e646ceae2ea00f49d7734470.jpg
https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/493cd41bfdb552d501448b3091766b5e.jpg
https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/40661c0e9f14b0c9d8b355a0bc2c09d4.jpg


----------



## TTCBean

For constipation... try beans!! I was backed up a bit ago and couldn't figure out what to eat, so I grabbed a can of black beans, chopped an onion and added some garlic powder, paprika and a wee bit of cayenne to the mix and heated in a pot. The next morning I had relief :) and since then I've been doing the bean mixture and I've been good!


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks ttc. I'm definately going to try that! 

I had a dream the other night that we were at the doctor & they told me the placenta was pink. I asked what that meant & the doctor explained that's how they determine the gender of the baby is by the color of the placenta...... ummmm yes, my mind is a very very disturbing place!!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hahaha. I like the planets dream. :) I think that's a cute dream. :) 

Xx


----------



## kezziek

Babee they are beautiful- you are a clever lady!

Jtink, constipation is horrible :-( Those little enemas can be a godsend, either that or a good fright lol (I have experienced that when pregnant with my first and my husband was mugged walking home from work- that literally scared the crap out of me and I was proper bunged up- tmi alert!)

Lol Maybesoon these pregnancy dreams are so wierd... I think the babies genders are playing on our minds big time. I had a dream the other night that I went for my ultrasound but there were lots of my friends and family getting in the bed with me and having a good nosey as we were shown the boy bits over and over again....


----------



## maybesoon

lmao kezziek I'm so glad to hear I'm not the only one having totally crazy baby gender dreams!!!


----------



## jtink28

i hate enemas. i've had so many for colonoscopies, (i've had 12 colonoscopies :( ) that i practically shake in hatred at the word enema. lol!!

i'm happy to report (again, tmi!!) that some pineapple juice did the trick, and very quickly, might i add!


----------



## maybesoon

woohooo!!! jtink!!! Congrats!!! lol.....

I am very fortunate not to have had to have an enema so far in life......


----------



## kezziek

well done jtink! phew!


----------



## jtink28

haha, i told my husband that i felt 4 pounds lighter. i'm lucky he has a sense of humor :)

seriously, constipation is way worse than diarrhea. i'm well-versed in the big D. but constipation.....no thank you, ma'am!!!!!!!


----------



## Sass827

Constipation is so terrible! I feel like I get to the end f the day and realize I haven't pooped since the day before and I know it's going to be a rough night. I eat oatmeal and I drink welch's grape juice with fiber. Then I pop in a calmol 4 (left over from my pooper problems) and go to bed and it's all good in the morning ( or in the middle of the night)! I'm just so afraid of ripping my pooper of making myself bleed up front from straining in the back. 
Congrats on the great results lady h! Now let's find out what you're having! 
Beautiful pieces babee! Love the fabrics! 
So, I picked my nursery! Of course I picked the one that's discontinued, so I had to hunt it down used, but whatever. I'm just so happy to be getting it. https://www.potterybarnkids.com/room/rom/romgnr/romnurbrkenv/?cm_type=lnav


----------



## pinktiara

My prenatals give me it because of the iron just brutal I try to drink lots of water and eat lots of fruit and veggies seems to work pretty well most of the time


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I had diarrhea in the beginning till about week 10 and since have been so blocked, I manage to unblock every few days, but I also managed to get hemarroids when I had the diarrhea so now I can't even try to push even if I wanted to :cry:

I've found that some baked beans, and a book in the toilet seems to be helping me a little bit :haha: I too would rather be loose than blocked, but i'm not complaining though as this is the worst symptom I have, I haven't suffered even one day of any ms so I consider myself lucky :D


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow Babee. Those photos almost make me wish we'd gone for a Cameleon!! 

Now it's a girly though the pram we're getting is pretty gorgeous anyway:

https://www.thebabystoreltd.co.uk/store/media/ecom/prodlg/cosatto_giggle_golightly_frontA.jpg

22 days until our 20 week scan and I think we'll order it that day. 

I'm tempted to take the risk and order the car seat now though as I have a voucher from Boots that's £25 off a £100 car seat and the matching seat is exactly £100 and in stock. So I'm worrie it'll sell out or change down in price by a penny or something. Lol. 

This is TMI but I'm currently on the toilet with constipation myself. :( 

OW. :(

But like someone else said I'm scared to try too hard admit makes my cervix bleed. 

Will give up in a bit and have a bath and some breakfast and hope those two get things moving.


----------



## Storm7

Finally daring to venture out of the PAL forums - hello!

I am due May 4th - seems a popular date. Not going to have chance to catch up to all the previous pages but hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

:hi: welcome storm :hugs:


----------



## julesjules100

Babee, that so impressive! I wouldn't even know where to begin!

Sass, love the pottery barn range. Looks really pretty/classic. Annoying though that it's discontinued :/

For all those blocked up, prunes work a treat to keep me regular as do lentils (like those dark Merchant Gourmet ones). Whoa mama, they really move things through!

AFM, I feel like baby is sitting heavily on my bladder. Lots of trips to pee at the mo and not much coming out. My bump is popping out a bit more now and I think all that swelling and pressure is confusing my bladder esp in the middle of the night... :( On the upside tho, 18 weeks today! Hurrah! x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Welcome Storm. :) Nice to see you over here. Xxx


----------



## Storm7

I got rather blocked up early on in pregnancy and the pharmacist far me something called lactulose. Was a liquid that tasted a little sweet. Got things moving for me though and is fine for pregnant ladies!


----------



## lpjkp

Oohhh! Who has voted that theyre having the 6th boy of the group?! X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I was wondering that LP. 

Babee has the count at 4 of each and the poll is on 6b/5g. 

Maybe we have some silent members who've voted. :)


----------



## lpjkp

Hmmm maybe! I LOVE that pushchair set by the way! Is that cosatto? I think your little girl would look so cute in that!x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Storm7 - hello and welcome :wave: ill add you to the board hunnie

Sass - Awww that nursery is absolutely gorgeous!!!

Cupcake - That Set is Lovely, i love that Print!!! Same pushchair fabrics that tyrone has on coronation street lol :thumbup: i think i partly got the Cameleon, because i know me too well and i get fed up of pushchairs really easy, and i can customise a Cameleon myself :) so should save me from the Pram addiction lol




Are we missing some Genders??? Ive just double checked the front board and there is deffo only 4 of each gender that i know about??? Own up who knows? :haha:


----------



## Storm7

I know I am firmly team yellow.


----------



## Lady H

Still waiting on gender as forgot to ask yesterday, mind you I was a tad emotional! Will ask midwife today.


----------



## Rozz1e1

Due 3rd may and are team pink


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Rozz1e1 said:


> Due 3rd may and are team pink

Weeee, another pinky!! :)

Welcome. X


----------



## julesjules100

Rozz1e1 said:


> Due 3rd may and are team pink

Nice to see you over here Rozz! x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Rozz1e1 - hello and welcome hunnie ill add you to the front page :) and congrats on the Girl :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

God you ladies are chatty lol! Missed so much lol! 

Jules I'm also having phantom peeing :haha: seriously up and down to the loo feeling like I'm going to wet myself and nothing is happening! *get off my bladder LO!*

Hope everyone is well! Xxx


----------



## Hann12

I've missed pages too!!

Welcome to the new girls!

Sass - love the bedding! Very cute. Funny because I never bothered getting bed linin with my DD as she's been on a sheet with sleeping bag but going to get her a duvet this weekend as our house is officially freezing so getting bedding now at 16 months lol!!

I have the bladder issues too, so annoying!! Thankfully not the constipation issues. I get IBS but its always better during pregnancy. 

Love the buggy cupcake, very girlie! What if you have a boy next time? Can you get new covers? 

Still team yellow here though feeling more girlie these days but we shall see! 
Maybe the other boy is mightymom? She told us she knew but never revealed?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann12 said:


> I've missed pages too!!
> 
> Welcome to the new girls!
> 
> Sass - love the bedding! Very cute. Funny because I never bothered getting bed linin with my DD as she's been on a sheet with sleeping bag but going to get her a duvet this weekend as our house is officially freezing so getting bedding now at 16 months lol!!
> 
> I have the bladder issues too, so annoying!! Thankfully not the constipation issues. I get IBS but its always better during pregnancy.
> 
> Love the buggy cupcake, very girlie! *What if you have a boy next time? Can you get new covers? *
> 
> Still team yellow here though feeling more girlie these days but we shall see!
> Maybe the other boy is mightymom? She told us she knew but never revealed?

What I think I'll do if #2 is a boy is pick the bows off, and maybe sew a little anchor or robot or something and stitch those on. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Whoop - look - girls are winning!!

Makes me think you'll have a boy Lady H. :) Even us out.


----------



## Hann12

Good idea cupcake! I'd never have thought of that!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yeh could be Might Mom hmmmmmmm we will have to track her down and quiz her :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

Welcome ladies!!!

I'm still waiting for Dec 11th to roll around so hopefully the 2nd try is the charm & lo will be cooperative!!!

Hope everyone has a great day!!!

All is quiet on my end. Lo hasn't been moving around much lately. Dh says "she" is growing & needs lots of rest right now!!! He's said from the very beginning we are having a girl, he just knows it.... Guess we will find out evenually if his fatherly instincts are right or not!!!!


----------



## Lady H

CupcakeBaby said:


> Whoop - look - girls are winning!!
> 
> Makes me think you'll have a boy Lady H. :) Even us out.

Heart rate at midwife check today was 149 which being totally unscientific suggests girlie :baby:


----------



## jtink28

lady h, not always true! my little boy has had a heart rate of 160 for the past month. :)


----------



## julesjules100

Yep my little boy also had a HB of 160.

x


----------



## jtink28

i'm not a sappy person but any means, but it feels so fun to say "my little boy." 

love it!


----------



## maybesoon

I'm soooo jealous jtink! The 11th can't get here soon enough. But I keep having dreams that we go to the appointment and once again don't find out what we are having. It's going to drive me insane until I know..... I HATE surprises.....


----------



## jtink28

maybesoon, i know you really want a boy! will you be ok if you have a girl? sounds like your OH really wants a little girl!!! :)


----------



## julesjules100

Maybesoon, remember if it is a girl, I'm up for a trade! lol x


----------



## maybesoon

jtink.... honestly financially we would be much much better off with a girl as I will get everything I could possibly want from my bff who's youngest kiddo is 4 1/2 months right now!!!

lol jules..... I'm holding you to that!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Girls are amazing though!! I know I'm biased because I have one but she is so amazing and perfect!! That's why I'm happy to have another little girl, but equally happy to have a boy. It will be weird to have a boy though as I'm fairly girlie and my little girl is such a girl! 

Def feeling more movements now, really exciting! 

Is anyone else still suffering from headaches? Mine won't leave, every day I wake up and it's there and go to bed and its there. It can't be dehydration as I drink loads of water. Really annoying me now as I'd be feeling really good if it wasn't for the headache!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

jtink28 said:


> i'm not a sappy person but any means, but it feels so fun to say "my little boy."
> 
> love it!

:) Awwwww. 

I looove saying any of the girl words. :) Like a man asked when I was due earlier and it was wonderful to say "She's due in May" 

It's so nice referring to them with a gender. Feels so much more intimate I think.


----------



## TTCBean

My baby's HB is always around 160... maybe it is a boy! :D


----------



## CupcakeBaby

TTCBean - my lady's HB is around 160. Lol. 

I really think there's nothing in it.


----------



## lpjkp

Hann,I suffered really bad headaches for about a week from 16 1/2 to 17 1/2 weeks and thankfully they seemed to have calmed down...i cried with the pain! 4head sticks and strips helped a lot though! Hope they ease for you soon x


----------



## Courtney917

Glad to see everyone is doing so well. Hann I hope your headaches subside, that's the worst! I'm getting excited for our baby boys arrival!!! I haven't been feeling much in terms of movement which worries me a bit as I started feeling a little movement at 10 weeks. Maybe baby is facing my back or something. My DH and I are nuts bc there's already talk about baby #4. Anyone else have convos about another baby even though we aren't even half way through the pregnancy?!? The next we want them closer in age as our first two and this one are all around 3.5-4 years apart. So we want next to be around 1.5-2 years apart...am I nuts?!??!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Haha. I don't think you're nuts. :) It's nice to plan. 

We've always wanted a big gap. And after my morning sickness now I'm even more convinced. ;)

So I think we'll stick to the plan of about a 5 year gap. :)


----------



## Laubull

Hann I'm with you on the headaches, I've had one all week which I can't shake. I've tried paracetamol, sleep and endless pints of water and nothing helps :-( Lpjkp I might try 4head, anything is worth a go!

Has anyone started to look into nursery costs yet? Omg it's pricey, I'm more worried about going back than being on maternity! X


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for the suggestions all. I had a forehead stick but my DD has hidden it! I'll have to hunt it down! I really hope it goes soon though as its horrible and tiring me out!

Laubull - yep nursery fees can be ridiculous, my local (good) nursery is £80 per day which is a lot! I know some areas in the country that its less than half that price but I guess I just live in an expensive county! I've just put my DD down for preschool, they are expensive too.


----------



## jtink28

oh, god, laubull, i am SO worried about the cost of daycare!!! my husband and i worry more about the cost of daycare than actually having the baby! lol!!!


----------



## Courtney917

CupcakeBaby said:


> Haha. I don't think you're nuts. :) It's nice to plan.
> 
> We've always wanted a big gap. And after my morning sickness now I'm even more convinced. ;)
> 
> So I think we'll stick to the plan of about a 5 year gap. :)

A 5 year gap is good, that's what I wanted between the boys but we did a 4 year. I just don't want to be over 35 and being pregnant due to all the losses I've had. Plus I want to actually continue my career again before I turn 40. My DH is still nervous about a fourth but I've always wanted 4 and it would be nice to try for the girl....although I'd probably be blessed with a 4th boy lol.


----------



## Courtney917

Laubull said:


> Hann I'm with you on the headaches, I've had one all week which I can't shake. I've tried paracetamol, sleep and endless pints of water and nothing helps :-( Lpjkp I might try 4head, anything is worth a go!
> 
> Has anyone started to look into nursery costs yet? Omg it's pricey, I'm more worried about going back than being on maternity! X[/QUOTE
> ]
> 
> When I was teaching the cost of childcare in US was 2400 dollars per month for my boys. It was insane. I was making good money but half of it went to daycare. That's why I decided to take a leave. I'm going to look for part time work so I can work around my sons school hours. It's insane how much childcare costs!!


----------



## Laubull

Hann, £80 a day, wow, that must make it difficult for so many mothers to go back to work. The nursery near me is £50 a day, still adds up to a lot over a week and then months. I'd like to reduce my hours so need to find a balance between hours and nursery costs.

Jtink, I agree, we spend more time worrying about money than the joy of having a baby, very sad :-(
X


----------



## Laubull

Courtney I'd love to look at taking leave for a long time or going part time but sadly we rely on my earnings too much. It's a tough compromise.

How long is everyone planning to take off work?

X


----------



## Hann12

Laubull said:


> Hann, £80 a day, wow, that must make it difficult for so many mothers to go back to work. The nursery near me is £50 a day, still adds up to a lot over a week and then months. I'd like to reduce my hours so need to find a balance between hours and nursery costs.
> 
> Jtink, I agree, we spend more time worrying about money than the joy of having a baby, very sad :-(
> X

I didn't go back to work, It still made financial sense to but I knew I wanted another baby close to the first and paying for two at £80 a day made it virtually not worth me going back so I decided not to bother at all. I hope to do consultancy from home at some stage later. 

Getting loads of kicks to my cervix now! I hope this baby moves to a better position before it gets big and the kicks stronger and hurt. I hate cervix kicks!!


----------



## maybesoon

jtink I'm the same way.... Daycare is totally freaking me out.... I my bff told me last night I need to get on a waiting list now so hopefully when the time comes they will have a spot for my kiddo.... Are you freaking kidding me??? eeeekkkkk


----------



## Laubull

Hann if you could do some consultancy that would be great. Hope the kicks move!

Maybesoon, WAITING LISTS?! When are you meant to sign up to them, I wasn't planning to until the baby way here!


----------



## maybesoon

I wasn't either... But then my bff (who has 2 in daycare) when we were discussing it last night told me I needed to call now & get on the waiting list because the only reason she got her 4month old in was because her 2 year old was already enrolled, otherwise she wouldn't have been able to start until there was an opening and they were saying the next opening isn't for another several months!!!! So I get off work at noon tomorrow so I will be calling the 3 top daycares on my list & seeing what I need to do & what the likelihood is of me getting my kiddo in....

I'm only getting to take 6 weeks maternity & will be working from home even then... Unfortunately, there just isn't anyone else to do my job..... One of the NONperks of working small business.


----------



## jtink28

yeah, we are freaked out about not getting into a daycare. i'm really going to look into a home daycare.
unfortunately, the option for me to quit work or go part-time is not available. we rely on my finances,too. it's very, very expensive to have a chronic disease, unfortunately. i have an IV infusion of a very expensive drug every 8 weeks which costs $9,000. with insurance, i have to pay 10% of this. so $900 every 2 months is nothing to sneeze at. plus, our insurance is through my job. i have to be on this drug - if i didn't, i could die. sigh. 

but there's something really screwed up with daycare costs when your paycheck barely covers the cost of daycare!!!


----------



## jtink28

the city of chicago has 1-2 year waiting lists for the best daycares. i know people who aren't even pregnant yet who are on waiting lists already.


----------



## maybesoon

jtink.... I'm in the same boat as you with not having a choice about daycare & working full-time. We couldn't pay the bills without my income. But then again the cost of daycare is insane.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm very lucky in that I work for the family business. 

It's small so I can't take much time off. 

But I'm hoping to have 6 weeks work free and then I can do a combination of working from home and taking her in with me. 

Also as family work there we can take it in turns to work from home with her. 

My mum will probably have her one day a week as she had a day where she doesn't work and goes to visit my nan so that can be a girls day out once she's old enough to leave me. 

DH might also do a day from home so that gives me a full day in the office. 

So we have lots of options which I am VERY grateful for. 

We might end up paying for a morning or an afternoon in a nursery more to socialise her than anything. 

But then I'm hoping to maybe have a day off per week and go to a club or something together to make friends etc. 

I'm lucky with my work that I can do lots out of 9-5 hours so I can work at night or on weekends as long as my work is all done. :)


----------



## kezziek

6 weeks off ladies!!! I really feel for you :-( it always takes me around 6 weeks to recover from the birth fully and baby is up in the night a lot still so it must be so hard for you girls in the US. We have it so good here in the UK in getting to take up to a year off. We don't get paid for all of that but most people I know manage to survive for at least 6-9months on it. I couldn't imagine going back to work so soon while baby is still so tiny and it's horrible that you have little choice in the matter financially :-( wish I could share some of my time off with you :-( failing that come and emigrate to the UK and we can all have maternity leave together and meet up for tea parties


----------



## jtink28

kezzie, technically, the law in the US says that women can take up to 12 weeks without pay. my company pays me for 6 weeks maternity leave, and then i am taking 6 weeks unpaid. so my baby will be 3 months old when it enters daycare. while i'd rather stay home longer, it's just not feasible.


----------



## Courtney917

Its so tough financially. We relied heavily on my job but moved out of state so I pretty much had to take a leave of absence. My job doesn't pay anything for maternity but we can keep our position until our youngest turns 5, so there is job security. My DH job is horrible as he doesn't get paid for holidays or sick time and his commute is costing us $800 a month. Its terrible. Factoring in the cost of childcare we decided that it made more sense for me to stay home but its tough. we barely have enough to cover the bills and its stressful. I am going to see if I can teach some online classes or something, hopefully it will all work itself out! Good luck to everyone, usually things balance out :)


----------



## jtink28

my husband and i are hoping that by the time #2 is born, i will be able to work part-time, and then by the time the kids are in grade school, stay home to take them to soccer practice, etc.
who knows. i have a lot of studen loan debt, unfortunately, so that factors in, and my husband has an 8 year old daughter from a previous relationship that he pays loads of child support to. different circumstances for everyone.


----------



## Courtney917

jtink28 said:


> my husband and i are hoping that by the time #2 is born, i will be able to work part-time, and then by the time the kids are in grade school, stay home to take them to soccer practice, etc.
> who knows. i have a lot of studen loan debt, unfortunately, so that factors in, and my husband has an 8 year old daughter from a previous relationship that he pays loads of child support to. different circumstances for everyone.

It will get easier as kids get older, I am realizing this with my oldest (he's in 1st grade now). Yes student loans are a killer, I am 110K in debt bc of them. You are in the US right? I swear you get the life squeezed out of you here and its frustrating. I try not to think about it that much because when I do my head wants to explode!!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Courtney917 said:


> Glad to see everyone is doing so well. Hann I hope your headaches subside, that's the worst! I'm getting excited for our baby boys arrival!!! I haven't been feeling much in terms of movement which worries me a bit as I started feeling a little movement at 10 weeks. Maybe baby is facing my back or something. My DH and I are nuts bc there's already talk about baby #4. Anyone else have convos about another baby even though we aren't even half way through the pregnancy?!? The next we want them closer in age as our first two and this one are all around 3.5-4 years apart. So we want next to be around 1.5-2 years apart...am I nuts?!??!

my OH has said once i have this baby hes gonna get me pregnant ASAP!!!... which at first was cute and i thought he was joking... but Nope hes deadly Serious! and there is noooooooo way hes coming anywhere near me! lol

between our boys there is 2years and 10months... we ideally wanted the same gap between youngest and this baby, but due to TTC for 3 years, that wasnt the case and so there will be 5 and 8 years between them :/ id of loved a much closer age gap, just for alot of reasons really :)


----------



## poppy13

Hann12 said:


> Is anyone else still suffering from headaches? Mine won't leave, every day I wake up and it's there and go to bed and its there. It can't be dehydration as I drink loads of water. Really annoying me now as I'd be feeling really good if it wasn't for the headache!!

I've had headaches for 8 weeks now and last saturday came out of hospital after 11 days because of them. They are easing now thank goodness but I think its down to the pain relief. They gave me allsorts...paracetamol, codeine, morphine & now amitriptyline.

See your gp or midwife if theyre bad. Dont wait for your dh to call an ambulance like I did. Xx


----------



## Courtney917

Babee_Bugs said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to see everyone is doing so well. Hann I hope your headaches subside, that's the worst! I'm getting excited for our baby boys arrival!!! I haven't been feeling much in terms of movement which worries me a bit as I started feeling a little movement at 10 weeks. Maybe baby is facing my back or something. My DH and I are nuts bc there's already talk about baby #4. Anyone else have convos about another baby even though we aren't even half way through the pregnancy?!? The next we want them closer in age as our first two and this one are all around 3.5-4 years apart. So we want next to be around 1.5-2 years apart...am I nuts?!??!
> 
> my OH has said once i have this baby hes gonna get me pregnant ASAP!!!... which at first was cute and i thought he was joking... but Nope hes deadly Serious! and there is noooooooo way hes coming anywhere near me! lol
> 
> between our boys there is 2years and 10months... we ideally wanted the same gap between youngest and this baby, but due to TTC for 3 years, that wasnt the case and so there will be 5 and 8 years between them :/ id of loved a much closer age gap, just for alot of reasons really :)Click to expand...


LOL so I guess he really wants #4!!!!! MY DH is kinda sketchy about the whole baby thing right now. Things are tough financially but I don't want to regret having a fourth when its too late!! I am worried about having difficulties again thats kinda why I want to try right away. He's not on the ball (yet), lol. I guess I want #3 and #4 closer bc my other ones are all about 4 years apart so I want to see the interaction between siblings that are close in age (amongst other things like career, age etc). Maybe we will be on BnB together again after these LO are born :winkwink:


----------



## Sass827

Little dylan's heart beat has always been right around 155, so no dice there either. Courtney - were planning ttc the next maybe 14 months or so after may. Then they will be about 2 years apart. 
Major baby brain today. Went to go pee, pulled down my pants, forgot my underpants. I sat on the toilet like, hmm, what's wrong here? Thank god I realized before I peed!


----------



## pinktiara

Pretty sure I'm good with two I always wanted 4 years apart so that worked well since we got pregnant right away pretty much and my sons bday was in October I dunno I guess well see after this one ill be 31 in jan and don't really wanna be havin kids into my 30s just a personal choice.


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> kezzie, technically, the law in the US says that women can take up to 12 weeks without pay. my company pays me for 6 weeks maternity leave, and then i am taking 6 weeks unpaid. so my baby will be 3 months old when it enters daycare. while i'd rather stay home longer, it's just not feasible.

That's tough. Over here an employer has to pay 90% of your salary for the first 6 weeks and then you get £135 a week for the next 33 weeks from the government (taxable) so it's not a great contribution (!) but you can take up to a year off. I'm a bit luckier as my employer will effectively pay 4 months of my full base salary but not every firm offers things like that. Not sure if its true but someone said in passing the other day that Norwegians get 2 years off on full pay for the first year. Everyone to Norway!


----------



## Laubull

I am moving to Norway then!


----------



## julesjules100

Yeah really!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I wont be having anymore after this baby!... It really fills me with dread to go back into the world of TTC, it was just horrendous and the most painful 3 years ive ever gone through :( and who's to say that i wouldnt suffer anymore losses... Im happy with what we Have :)

Awww Ladies i feel for you's having to go to work etc :( it sounds like such a ball ache!!!.. my cousin had to put her little one into a daycare whilst she went and worked, when she had her second baby, she quit work and become a at home child minder :) im not suggesting to everyone to become a childminder, but thats one way how she got round to paying childcare costs etc


----------



## Hann12

I always wanted 3 children but I'm not sure if we will because it depends whether we go down the private school route or state school. If we go state we can afford another but def not if we do private. I hate that money has such a factor in the decision!


----------



## lpjkp

At the minute, with how my first pregnancy is going, it'll take a LONG time to forget how awful I've felt and want another!!!lol 

I'm not sure whether we'll even have another...my hubby and me have always pictured ourselves as a perfect little family with a little boy, and we consider ourselves extremely lucky that (Touch wood!) we get that dream! We'd like to be able to give our little child everything he needs/deserves through life...maybe in the distant future we'd consider it, but I'd be extremely happy with just one :)


----------



## Hann12

Babee I need your expert buggy advice!! I think I'll need a double or tandem as DD will be 22 months when the baby is born. She does like to walk, and I do plan to babywear too but everyone tells me I'll still need a double/tandem. If I get one I would ideally like it to be facing me so I can see them both - or at least the baby. I don't want it to be too long or wide, and not too expensive! Any ideas please?


----------



## Storm7

Really feel for you guys taking 6 weeks off and in the US with limits of 12 weeks. I am pretty lucky as my firm top up the maternity pay - I get the 90% for 6 weeks then the statutory maternity pay plus 50% salary for a chunk of time then it is down to 25% out to 29 weeks (I think) then statutory till 9 months. Childcare is scarily expensive. 2 full time in my DD nursery would be £22000 a year. Makes me want to weep! I have a well paid job but after tax it won't leave a lot!


----------



## maybesoon

I'm off to Norway!!! 

Hell my firm that I work for is freaking out about me taking a mere 6 weeks. They have already asked me to come in for a couple of hours 3 times a week during the 6 weeks & if I thought I could do some work from home.... It's going to be a fight with them for me to get to enjoy my maternity.....

This will be my one & only also.... It took way too long & too many tears to get here. I'm just going to be thankful with this kiddo.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yaaay. Just bought the Little Lady's car seat. :) Here it is:

https://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=66252399

We're getting the matching pram from John Lewis as we have vouchers.

We were going to get the seat with vouchers too, but got a great deal through Boots, so thought we'd save the vouchers for something else and pay for the seat in Boots.

I signed up to the parenting club and got sent a voucher for £25 off any car seats over £100. Luckily for me the car seat cost exactly £100!

And today they have triple points on orders over £60 and free delivery on orders over £45.

So I paid £75 and am getting £9 worth of points back!! :haha:


----------



## jtink28

adorable!!!


----------



## maybesoon

I love it!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Not sure about Norway, but i'm in Sweden and the Swedes are very spoilt with maternity pay and how much time off they get. I don't work anyway, but usually you would get 480days to share between both parents, so the father also gets to stay home. but you can't take the days off together, they have to be taken seperately, and I believe to get the full amount of days, you have to split it equally (there is some weird technical rule) Because I don't work My DH will get 2 weeks straight after the birth to take with full pay and then he gets another 60 days to take whenever he wants. If you have twins you also get an additional 180 days to take too! It's crazy isn't it.

So who's moving to Sweden? :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

I'm on my way to Swedan now!!!! lol


----------



## kezziek

Wow Sweden has it good! My hubby would love the 60 day thing. As it is he is going to take a month off using paternity leave and annual leave so i think I'm very lucky indeed. 

Cupcake that car seat is gorgeous! X


----------



## jtink28

i just feel blessed to have the opportunity to stay home with my child for even 3 months. there are women all over the world who don't get any time off at all - who are even fired for being pregnant. women who aren't protected by laws we are lucky to have. i think there's always something we can be unhappy about if we allow ourselves to think like that.
i'm just very happy and blessed to spend 3 months with my child. that's the route i've chosen to take, instead of feel unhappy with what i don't have :)


----------



## pinktiara

I'm so thankful hubby makes the money so I get to stay home with my little man I also run a cookie business from home but its pretty much part time wages it certainly helps though and now i dont feel like death everyday I have the energy to get back to it lol I probably wont go back to work until both my kids are in school or my mother in law actually retires and stays home so she can watch them haha


----------



## kezziek

Your right jtink three months is better than nothing! I know some Mums as much as they love their children actually want to get back to work and enjoy it too. I'm not sure what I am going to do really. We can't really afford for me not to work but at the same time I will have three under four and we won't afford childcare either so I think we will struggle along for a few years if we can or I will have to find some other suitable shift work. We shall see!xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann12 said:


> Babee I need your expert buggy advice!! I think I'll need a double or tandem as DD will be 22 months when the baby is born. She does like to walk, and I do plan to babywear too but everyone tells me I'll still need a double/tandem. If I get one I would ideally like it to be facing me so I can see them both - or at least the baby. I don't want it to be too long or wide, and not too expensive! Any ideas please?

Hmmm.. Do you still have your bugaboo cameleon? If so you can buy like a sit on ride board.. I think that would be the cheapest.. Then if baby wearing you could put your DD in the pushchair and hook up the buggy board.

ICandy pears are quite good as you can use it as a single or as a double by ading or removing the double adaptor...and you can have children face you, you can use a carrycot and a seat unit or put Carseat on... Very versatile and dont cost a lot of money and also once you don't need it, you can resell it for good money :) this is a tandem so one in front of the other. This is a good one especially when you just need to use it as a single as then your not lugging a twin pram around :) fairly cheap second hand and sell quite well :)

Phil & teds are quite good and quite cheap, can be used for 2, those are also inline tandem, but baby sort of goes in main pram part and then child sits ontop in the second seat.. So me personally I think those are best when there is 2x toddlers using it...

Jane 360 is good also! It's a fixed tandem, so it's always a double pram, but you can attach a Carseat to the back seat or carrycot and so baby can face you and oldest child can sit in the front, the front seat only reclines slightly but it does have a hood, harness and bumper bar etc. these are also cheap especially second hand and resell quite good.

There is the likes of britax b-dual etc, but there quite new out and therefore you will pay newish prices... So if you want something cheap I'd go with one of the above.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Has anyone thought on what changing bag to use?

I've got a bugaboo cameleon and you can get a changing bag to match or get a leather one... But I had that for my youngest and I just want something different. 

I'm gonna be breast feeding, but cloth diapering, so don't need a bag to store bottles, but big enough to hold cloth nappies.... I did think of the pink lining, yummy mummy bag.. But most used bags I've seen the canvas parts get dirty really easy :/


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Babee - I'll be CDing too. But like you BFing too. 

I have a bit of a bag fetish so spent a ton of time researching good bags for cloth and one I found got great reviews was the JuJuBe Be All. I got a great deal on one on eBay a while back so have that. 

One comes with my pram too but not convinced it'll be big enough. 

You may notice I'm posting this at 3.20am. Gggrrrr. Been awake since 2.30. I just seem to have an awake hour most nights now. :(


----------



## Laubull

I have a lovely Yummy Mummy bag thanks to a generous business contact, not sure id be stretching to it otherwise! Cant wait to see DH with it, lol! X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Cupcake ive looked at the JUJUBe all bags, and some designs ive seen have been like WOW abit OTT for me lol

I really LURVEEEEEEE the Pink Lining Bags, but the canvas bottoms and pockets put me off as they stain and mark quite easy :/ 

I did buy a Bag from carboot last sunday, its a Mamas & Papas Deluxe changing Bag and when new would of cost about £80-90.00 i paid £2.00 lol Lee convinced me to get it as then i could make my own bag by cutting up the fabric etc but i just cant find any inspiration on how i want it, or what colours to use etc... hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I'm thinking of making my own bag too, I will also be CDing and BFing, but will also be ECing so will have a smallish flat portable potty to carry around, so thought I would wait till I have everything here and then just make something that fits what we have into it. I might buy some old cheap sheets from the secondhand and playaround with different designs before I make the end product :D


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Babee - the the pockets and stuff are good on your M&P bargain bag could you perhaps "reupholster" it with fabric rather than making one from scratch?

How exciting that a few of us are CDing. Are you ladies doing it straight away from birth?

I think we'll use disposables for a week or two until we're home and settled and then make the switch over gradually. :)

Very excited.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I'm thinking that we will start straight away in the hospital, I don't see any reason not to, but who knows what will really happen when we get there :shrug: I think i'm imagining the easiest ride ever with this baby :haha: i'm probably in for a nasty surprise :rofl:


----------



## Storm7

I tried CDing with my DD. have up pretty fast. Which reminds me that I need to get over on to the selling section at some point as I have about 26 to get rid of. I did manage 6 months of BFing though so pleased with that. What is ECing?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

What do you have storm? :) I might save you needing to list some. Xx ;)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Elimination communication is a practice in which a parent uses timing, signals, cues, and intuition to address a baby's need to eliminate waste. You can do it without using nappies at all, but I think, at least in the beginning, it is more practical to use cloth nappies along side it. When they are first born you can hold them over the sink or the toilet and when they are a little older and can sit up, then they can start using the potty :D


----------



## Storm7

I have bum genius v4s. In various cour ways. Basically a birth to potty kit. Can't remember the names of the colours... Pale blue, pale purple, pale green, orange, pink and one bright green... Can pm you the details when I get back to the uk if you like.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Storm7 said:



> I have bum genius v4s. In various cour ways. Basically a birth to potty kit. Can't remember the names of the colours... Pale blue, pale purple, pale green, orange, pink and one bright green... Can pm you the details when I get back to the uk if you like.

Ooh yeah. :) Sounds great :)


----------



## Storm7

EC sounds interesting but not sure I could do it. Would worry when out etc.


----------



## KrisSing

Just wanted to check in! Sono is scheduled for 12/21 to find out if our lil sugar bean is boy or girl! Hubs and I are so excited! Glad to see everyone doing well and excited for our little ones


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Yeah that's my only concern really, but I have found a nice portable potty that also can be attached onto a toilet seat so i'm hoping that is my solution. Although i'm never out for long and don't go amazingly far, and I don't work so can give 100% of my attention and find a way that works best for us :D


----------



## CupcakeBaby

There's been a new boy vote!!

Secret voters come say hi!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Cupcake thats what im thinking the inside is practically new, with lots of pockets etc, so saves me having to redo all that... Think im gonna wait till scan and see if boy or girl, then make bag in a colour that suits... i just cant for the life of me think of what colour/design to go with hmmm

im taking disposables into hospital, im gonna be there for at least 2 days if i have a spinal and maybes longer if i need to be put to sleep. So disposables will be best for longer stay and also there is no way my nappies are going to get ruined!!! lol.. in the first poo's its like black tar!!! YUKKKK i dont think you would ever get that out of a nappy in a million years, then it goes green, and i still dont think you would... and the amount of nappies you use in teh first few days is un-real!!! lol... so deffo disposables for me, then when home ill bring out my Bum Genius's :)

Storm will you keep me posted on some of the nappies aswell please :)... im collecting Bum Genius at the minute (cant get enough of them lol) x


----------



## Storm7

No worries babee. Think you are right re. First poo too... Disgusting stuff and definitely not something that would come off a cloth nappy easily!


----------



## Hann12

Babee thanks for the buggy advice, I was leaning towards a second hand pear so think thats probably the way to go. 

Re change bags, I just bought a handbag from m&s, lovely leather one, and it has pockets etc and drink pockets so its perfect. It looks like a normal handbag too as I wasn't keen on the mummy look some of them have (sorry!)

I'm considering cloth nappies this time but haven't a clue where to start, how many we need etc. Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

The information i've read suggests to allow for 10 a day and to wash on the 3rd day so you should need 30, also some other ladies who already had children seem to be agreeing with this, but I can only go on what i've read as this is my first time :D

And there are so many alternatives out there, I think i'm going to go with Muslin wraps from newborn and then change to Alva's when the baby is a bit bigger I think 3 months is when the Alva's start to fit properly! but again, this is just what i'm deciding on :D


----------



## Longing2bAMum

storm and babee, do you think if I were to use disposable liners for the first days that could be a solution to these nasty poo's you speak of? just a thought :D


----------



## Storm7

I would honestly use disposables. They are like tar and very sticky! A liner may work but they don't always stay in the best position if you can make one stay put you should be golden though.

Also I would recommend wipes not cotton wool and water for dealing with this black mingingness - the latter just spreads it. Urgh!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Isn't it funny the things people never tell you I did not know these first 'tar' poo's existed, what a shock I would have had :haha:

And how many days should I expect these poo's to last just one or two? or more!!


----------



## TTCBean

Girls, I need some advice... this will be long.

I have an eye condition called Uveitis, which causes inflammation in the eye and vision loss if untreated. I am on a prednisone eye drop right now, 4x a day and I get about 50 micrograms of prednisone each day. They haven't done studies in pregnant women with this eye drop, but the animal trials have shown negative outcomes (but higher than human dose). Lately I've been getting bad migraines that last days, vision loss, extreme pain so I'm having a flare up and need to treat this further so prevent my right eye from going blind. My eye doctor suggested I get a medicine implant in my eye (next week), no trials on pregnant women but on pregnant monkeys at 85x the human dose and injected into their arms (not the small implant in the eye) caused skull abnormalities, abortion, cleft palate and all other horrible things to baby monkeys. The dose of the implant is 700 micrograms which gets released over 4 months. Right now my medication is 50 micrograms a day, so over 6,000 micrograms over a 4 month period. So I've been taking a medication my whole pregnancy that's not recommended and my doctor wants to change it up to another one that's new, and not ever been tested on pregnant women (and I can't find any personal stories of women using it, I have with the prednisone eye drop). The implant would be injected to the back of my eye where the inflammation is, where as the eye drops just reach the outter layer and doesn't treat the issue at the back. My doctor thinks since it will be directly near the issue it will help me greatly. They also say the medication in the eye drop and the implant are expressed into breast milk. :( :( I am so lost and feel so sad, I don't want to harm my baby, and I could already have... but I am in so much pain and don't want to loose vision in my right eye. Any input? I hope I explained this okay.

I feel like a horrible mother. I don't want to fail this child.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Longing2bAMum said:


> Isn't it funny the things people never tell you I did not know these first 'tar' poo's existed, what a shock I would have had :haha:
> 
> And how many days should I expect these poo's to last just one or two? or more!!

I would strongly advise you to buy a small pack of Disposable Nappies... seriously the first poo's are just Urghhh :puke: its just not natural to be coming out of a baby lol... There go EVERYWHERE and honestly its like Tar! i dont think you would ever get it out of a nappy, without having to bleach it etc, which isnt a good thing to do.. So to save any hassle id say Disposables deffo!!.. id say the first poo;s for about 5-7days are all to pot, at first its black, then once milk starts going through and out, it quickly changes from black to a greeny colouring, but its like water!... Then it will change from greeny/runny to a more yellowy colouring thats abit more solid (formula fed) not sure on changes for Breast fed babies in the early days, as my son was about 5days old when i started breast feeding him.

I found i was changing nappies alot in the first week, not due to wee's but mainly poo! there very explosive! lol 

So for me ill be using disposables for the first week, then when things start to become "Normal" lol i shall make the change over :)

I also second what Storm said, Scrap using Cotton wool balls! seriously who ever suggested to use those, cant of had a baby before!!! The cotton litterally just sticks to the bum! and then you end up with a baby covered in black tar poo with bits of cotton wool all over! Take wet wipes with you! lol much less hassle haha


----------



## jtink28

ttc, i think everything will be okay. 
i know EXACTLY how you feel. i really do.
i'm on a Class D drug, azathioprine (an immunosuppressant) and a Class C drug, Remicade. in both instances, the doctor thinks it's much better for me to not be sick, as that would cause more harm to the baby. so far with these drugs, there have been no reported side effects, but there also haven't been any studies, as the drugs are new-ish.
you can't lose vision in your eye - that would change your life forever. there would be limits on your driving, and possibly change things for work, not even mentioning how you would physically and emotionally deal with losing your vision in an eye.

i DO know that many, many women have taken prednisone in tablet form while pregnant, and there are no side effects. i took it for 2 months at the beginning of this pregnancy. i don't know about the droplet form, but i was on 25mg of pred a day. 

there comes a point when you really have to believe that your baby will be ok - the doctors will watch your baby closely, and i'm sure your blood counts and everything will be monitored closely, too. (i go for CBC's - complete blood counts - every two weeks). 

it's so hard, because you're taking a risk. i totally understand. i had to just say to myself that i couldn't be a good mother if i was severely sick and in pain all the time; that i couldn't grow a healthy baby if i was so sick. i don't really believe too much in God anymore, but i had to think, "whatever happens, it was meant to be. the baby that i deliver was the baby i was meant to have, problems or not." 

i just KNOW that your baby will be ok. just know that we girls here support you no matter what - implant or not!

:hugs:


----------



## jtink28

ps - try not to worry about not breast-feeding. i may not be able to, either. it's not the most important thing in the world, even though it feels like it right now. what matters is that mama and baby are healthy and happy. if mama is healthy and happy, baby will be too, breastmilk or not!! :)


----------



## MightyMom

Re: the black tar poo

The first three days of a baby's life they poop meuconium. It comes out blackish and is VERY sticky. While the baby is in the womb they are hairy like a monkey. When they reach full term they shed this hair into the amniotic fluid. The baby is continually drinking this fluid to make the kidneys function normally. So there is a giant hairball that builds up in the intestines. THAT is what the baby is pooping out. If you have cats, you could possible conceptualize this better. LOL. That is why your first milk to come in is colostrum which is like castor oil and lubricates the digestive tract to help the baby expel the sticky poo.

I HIGHLY recommend disposable nappies and wetted gauze pads as wipes for the first three days.

My DD's pede actually wrote a book called "Mommy Calls" that is a very short read with some GREAT info in it. I highly recommend it! I learned about the black poo and other things from this book, as well as The Girlfriend's Guide and Belly Laughs.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mommy-Call...295X/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1354427146&sr=8-5


----------



## Laubull

Ttc, I don't have any experiences of what you're going through or the drug you're on but jink is right, losing your sight in one eye will affect the rest of your life. You have to take all medical advice even though there isn't a lot of research out there by the sounds of it, but remember healthy babies are born to mothers everyday that are drug addicts or alcoholics, why shouldn't you be ok too 

Re: the reusable nappy discussion, I'll be honest now, I wouldn't even consider using them. This being my first baby I think I'll be stressed enough already let alone thinking about that too! We are heavily into recycling so I'll keep telling myself that balances it out....I know it probably doesn't!


----------



## Laubull

Question for all you ladies which I forgot to ask, did your midwife/GP listen for the baby's heartbeat at your 16 week appointment? I have mine tomorrow and am desperate for them to!


----------



## Lady H

Yes mine did, first time hearing for me. Ask if not offered xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Lau - yes my MW listened at the 16w appointment. :) Wow did she press hard though!

TTC - I know it must be hard but the eye implant sounds like a lower dose and I'm sure it'll all be fine. Must be super scary though. Xx

I sorted out all my cloth nappies and clothes the other day as we're starting to think about getting the nursery sorted. (Not that she's going to sleep in there for aaaages.)

I divided the bits up into Newborn (in her dresser) and then 0-3 in one store box and 3-6 in another. 

Have put all the pockets into the 3-6 but I'm hoping they'll fit before then. 

L2b - I'm planning to start with muslins and wraps once the bad poo is out of the way. DH has been practicing his muslin folds on a bear. Lol. Although so far in my practice I actually think just a pad fold in the wrap is going to work fine. 

I have some adorable fitteds and a couple of NB all in ones so they'll get used in the rotation too. 

Then once she's bigger I have a ton of Alvas that are adorable. Some are a bit boyish but she can wear them at home or under jeans etc. 

Here's some photos of my collection so far. :) I may have already posted these so forgive me. I'm just a cloth addict with no one to use them on! Lol. 

NB and Small fitteds:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/C3E3DD1E-4D28-4D1C-82BE-82DD3AEC195B-30464-00003F3B1A781902.jpg

NB and small all in ones/all in twos:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/8EF5DEEC-C7DE-40E3-8526-9AA694D1F1F8-30464-00003F3B20A94F6F.jpg

A small selection of my pockets - there are maybe 10 more. 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/0B9A65C2-E92D-4574-A71D-AAA182B56617-30464-00003F3B260D7614.jpg

Wraps. - I need more of these. 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/92C638ED-EE68-4C20-8817-0F74377C8792-30464-00003F3B2E17626F.jpg


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Laubull - I never even thought about reusuables with my first, i was formula feeding and disposables for him!!!

2nd baby started off disposables and formula feeding, then he was really ill with the bottles, so i started breastfeeding (really regret not starting it sooner, as it was soo much easier than bottle feeding) then got mastitus, because i had the bottles and formula in the house i gave in lol... I did try re-usables with him, but i must of got the worst ones possible!!!! i got Pre-folds and wraps! pain in the backside... then i thought ooo those tots bots look alright, but you had to get like small, medium and then large, i got small, but he was 9lb born, and you had to put a cloth nappy on him, then put a waterproof wrap around him!, there just dug in and there just more trouble than there were worth...

But now you can get re-usuables that are just like disposables :) so im getting those haha

But seriously hunnie you do what you feel comfortable with :) theres no right and wrong way when bringing up a baby :) x


----------



## julesjules100

TTCBean said:


> Girls, I need some advice... this will be long.
> 
> I have an eye condition called Uveitis, which causes inflammation in the eye and vision loss if untreated. I am on a prednisone eye drop right now, 4x a day and I get about 50 micrograms of prednisone each day. They haven't done studies in pregnant women with this eye drop, but the animal trials have shown negative outcomes (but higher than human dose). Lately I've been getting bad migraines that last days, vision loss, extreme pain so I'm having a flare up and need to treat this further so prevent my right eye from going blind. My eye doctor suggested I get a medicine implant in my eye (next week), no trials on pregnant women but on pregnant monkeys at 85x the human dose and injected into their arms (not the small implant in the eye) caused skull abnormalities, abortion, cleft palate and all other horrible things to baby monkeys. The dose of the implant is 700 micrograms which gets released over 4 months. Right now my medication is 50 micrograms a day, so over 6,000 micrograms over a 4 month period. So I've been taking a medication my whole pregnancy that's not recommended and my doctor wants to change it up to another one that's new, and not ever been tested on pregnant women (and I can't find any personal stories of women using it, I have with the prednisone eye drop). The implant would be injected to the back of my eye where the inflammation is, where as the eye drops just reach the outter layer and doesn't treat the issue at the back. My doctor thinks since it will be directly near the issue it will help me greatly. They also say the medication in the eye drop and the implant are expressed into breast milk. :( :( I am so lost and feel so sad, I don't want to harm my baby, and I could already have... but I am in so much pain and don't want to loose vision in my right eye. Any input? I hope I explained this okay.
> 
> I feel like a horrible mother. I don't want to fail this child.

I really feel for you as can see that that would be a tough decision. My view is that potentially losing vision is just too great a risk and if your medical guidance had been to do it, then I would follow it :hugs: x


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Babee thanks for the buggy advice, I was leaning towards a second hand pear so think thats probably the way to go.
> 
> Re change bags, I just bought a handbag from m&s, lovely leather one, and it has pockets etc and drink pockets so its perfect. It looks like a normal handbag too as I wasn't keen on the mummy look some of them have (sorry!)
> 
> I'm considering cloth nappies this time but haven't a clue where to start, how many we need etc. Any advice would be much appreciated!

Hann, I'm with you. I'm going to look for a leather one that looks like a normal handbag as also prefer it to look discrete x


----------



## Laubull

Thank you girls


----------



## Hann12

Can you advise where I should start with cloth nappies? What's the best type? Babee - you said they have ones like disposables, what are they? I know there are pocket, liners etc but no clue beyond that! Thanks!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann - after alot of research i decided to go for the Bum Genius BTP (Birth to Potty) AIO (All in One). There do just do a Small/Newborn nappy size for those smaller babies.

My reasons for choosing are, ive used disposables with my boys, and so im use to that and ideally want something that mimics like a disposable, but obviously in a cloth form!.

The Bum Genius Nappy can be used from 8lbs to 35lbs there is poppers on the front that can adjust the rise of the nappy, so basically you shorten it for small babies and then longer for bigger and so on. You can get the fastening's around the waist with either velcro (like disposables) or poppers.

The Bum genius nappies are really thin! and so arent as bulky as most other brands, and the beauty about these nappies is, you get a Newborn liner and also a doubler liner which can be used for night time or for more heavy wetter's. There is a pocket in the back of the nappy so you can stuff the nappy with absorbent liners or you can just place the liner inside. There is no soaker pad attached, like some brands, there are made from Microfibre and PUL and the liners are made from microfibre so as soon as you wash them and take them out the washer, there are practically Dry!

And thats it :) you dont need anything else!... Some nappies for instance Tots Bots, you need a thick bamboo type nappy to put on, then you need to add a waterproof cover (or wraps as there are called) but there horrendous for leaks, bulky and thats before there wet or soiled, and of course more to wash :/ You can get some ebay cheapy's but i seriously would stick with a well known brand, ive heard alot about the ebay cheapy's leaking and just not of good quality etc...


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann there's a YouTube vlogger called ObbsAndLala and she's done loads of CD videos. Some really in depth ones and some for beginners where she explains all the different types of nappy etc. 

She's great I highly recommend you watch those. :) I personally find if someone's talking and showing stuff I understand it more than just reading. :)

I've heard some people say the ebays are great, and others who hate all in ones. So it really is learning what's right for you. That's why I have a mixed collection. :) 

I wouldn't advise just choosing one brand and buying 30 of them in case you don't get on. 

I'm hoping pockets work for us as they seem nice and easy. But when she's little it looks as of my fitteds with a wrap are going to be a better fit and apparently work better for poo explosions etc. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann - here are her CD videos. 

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...v4GAAw&usg=AFQjCNEL9080wF4rmyf1uY_DkkUveR6C0g


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Forgot to do bump photos last week. Done my 17w ones today. 

I think my pre-existing chub is just making me look super fat as opposed to pregnant. 

Anyone who knows me can really tell. But to the rest of the world I think I just look like a big belly person. Lol. 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/2AA130ED-95FF-4F83-A63A-5872B7B94A0D-3383-0000076AACC5D9E5.jpg

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/C5A3A685-30D5-4801-80BA-12D34994BE47-3383-0000076ABCB29E3B.jpg


----------



## MightyMom

TTCBean said:


> Girls, I need some advice... this will be long.
> 
> I have an eye condition called Uveitis, which causes inflammation in the eye and vision loss if untreated. I am on a prednisone eye drop right now, 4x a day and I get about 50 micrograms of prednisone each day. They haven't done studies in pregnant women with this eye drop, but the animal trials have shown negative outcomes (but higher than human dose). Lately I've been getting bad migraines that last days, vision loss, extreme pain so I'm having a flare up and need to treat this further so prevent my right eye from going blind. My eye doctor suggested I get a medicine implant in my eye (next week), no trials on pregnant women but on pregnant monkeys at 85x the human dose and injected into their arms (not the small implant in the eye) caused skull abnormalities, abortion, cleft palate and all other horrible things to baby monkeys. The dose of the implant is 700 micrograms which gets released over 4 months. Right now my medication is 50 micrograms a day, so over 6,000 micrograms over a 4 month period. So I've been taking a medication my whole pregnancy that's not recommended and my doctor wants to change it up to another one that's new, and not ever been tested on pregnant women (and I can't find any personal stories of women using it, I have with the prednisone eye drop). The implant would be injected to the back of my eye where the inflammation is, where as the eye drops just reach the outter layer and doesn't treat the issue at the back. My doctor thinks since it will be directly near the issue it will help me greatly. They also say the medication in the eye drop and the implant are expressed into breast milk. :( :( I am so lost and feel so sad, I don't want to harm my baby, and I could already have... but I am in so much pain and don't want to loose vision in my right eye. Any input? I hope I explained this okay.
> 
> I feel like a horrible mother. I don't want to fail this child.

I know that you are quite concerned but the thing to focus on in those studies is they were giving 85x human consumption to get those results. 85x of anything is not good for baby. I think that your eyesight is very important, and in light of the fact that your doctor believes you should have the implant, I would get the implant. It's a fairly low dose that is in an implant which is done because the drug will be locally administered to just your eye. I think you and the baby would be fine. It it were me, I would get the implant.


----------



## MightyMom

Hann12 said:


> Can you advise where I should start with cloth nappies? What's the best type? Babee - you said they have ones like disposables, what are they? I know there are pocket, liners etc but no clue beyond that! Thanks!

We have been in cloth nappies since DD was 5 months old. I have all-in-ones, snap wraps with waterproof covers, prefolds, and pockets. My favorite nappy is the pocket. It is a bit expensive if you get a name brand like BumGenius but I have found that the Chinese knockoffs are just as effective, and have cuter options for the colors/designs. The reason I like a pocket nappy is that you remove the inside absorbant pad when you wash them and dry them. The covers (which are waterproof PUL fabric) should not go into the electric dryer as it will melt/deform/ruin them after a time. So with pockets we separate the covers and the inserts at drying time and it makes drying MUCH faster than the all-in-ones which must hang dry and take forever. I also like pockets because we can add a second liner at night when DD seems to wet much more heavily. (She is now 2 1/2, you don't need a second liner really until they are 2.) My recommendation would be to start with a small assortment of pocket nappies. After the initial tar-poo period, try using a cloth nappy once a day so you can get the hang of putting it on, taking it off, and washing them. If you like it, buy more. If not, no big deal. But I would NOT recommend getting the full recommended assortment if you're not sure you'll commit. It really isn't hard to use cloth nappies at all, and I prefer them over disposable but every household is different.
Here are my favorite knockoff brands:
https://alvababy.com/
https://sunbabydiapers.com/


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Cupcakebaby I love those cute little furry looking nappies, they are so cute, I want to start buying now, but we're waiting till the half way mark and after we've finally had a scan!

Your bump looks like an ever so slightly bigger version of mine, (you're a week ahead of me though) I feel fat at the stage too, but it's firm and kind of starting to stretch my existing rolls of fat, so in a couple of weeks i'm hoping it'll just be lovely and rounded :D

Thanks for the nappy advice everyone, we actually will get given a little pack of disposables from the hosipital, and can get some more free ones from the pharmacy too, so I think we'll try with the disposables for the first few days and then move on to our cloth nappies then so as not to ruin, but I may try with a disposable liner at some point just to see, one ruined muslin won't hurt, and plus with the EC i'm hoping to catch at least one poo in the first week or so in the toilet :D


----------



## TonyaG

Hi ladies! I just wanted to touch base and give you an update. As some of you may remember I had a miscarriage and left the group. 
I go to a fertility clinic. I went back on Thursday for my next monitoring cycle and got a nice surprise.....I am pregnant again!
Today I am 6w6d and there was a heartbeat! I'm due in July.


----------



## bobbles86

is anyone not using reuseable nappies? I have 3 other children so can't see us having the time to keep washing through soiled nappies although i would have loved to give it a go.

bit of exciting news... I've got a gender scan booked for 2 weeks today, the 16th december. does anyone think it's actually possible that this one is a girl after 3 boys? I'm convinced we only make boys now.

kate xx


----------



## jtink28

i'm using disposables. i will be going back to work at 3 months, and most daycare facilities do not like cloth diapers. 

also, i'm lazy. ha. my husband and i both work full-time. the last thing i want to do when i come home from work is spend time having to clean dirty cloth diapers. that's precious time for me, as i won't see my baby all day. my mom used cloth diapers for me and my brother, and for the next 3, used disposables. when she started using disposables, she said, "i should have done this all along. you just throw these away!!" lol. 
it's just a personal preference. your child won't be healthier, smarter or cuter if you use cloth diapers. :)


----------



## jtink28

congrats tonya!!! fantastic news :)


----------



## bobbles86

fantastic news tonya, congratulations!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

TonyaG - awww hunnie thats such Great News!!!!! :D congrats x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Bobbles - you never know Hunnie :D There is always a Chance... My scan is a day after yours and ill be absolutely Shocked if they say Girl!!! im used to Boys lol


----------



## kezziek

Bobbles you never know hunny, I feel the same but I really feel mine looked boyish in my dating scan so I've already just started assuming I'm a boy Mumma through and through. I may get my hopes up a little for number four instead ;-) If I ever can cope with the idea of another pregnancy lol. I do personally know two people who had three boys and had a girl for their fourth though. I also don't think your scan in your avatar pic looks boyish either so you never know. Although four boys will be lots of fun and nice and even


----------



## bobbles86

thanks girls :)

I will be sure to update straight away once I know :)

xxx


----------



## MightyMom

Longing2bAMum said:


> Thanks for the nappy advice everyone, we actually will get given a little pack of disposables from the hosipital, and can get some more free ones from the pharmacy too, so I think we'll try with the disposables for the first few days and then move on to our cloth nappies then so as not to ruin, but I may try with a disposable liner at some point just to see, one ruined muslin won't hurt, and plus with the EC i'm hoping to catch at least one poo in the first week or so in the toilet :D

Infants are easy to EC. They cry before they wee and poo, there is a specific cry they make. You'll figure it out quickly I'm sure!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ahhhhhhhh mightymom there you are!!! we were wondering where you got too... you never said whether baby was boy or irl... but obviously im assuming Boy :)

Congrats x


----------



## MightyMom

:) Thank you! Yes, found out that we are having a boy! Very excited! We've had his name picked out for some time. I found out at my 15 week u/s but had to go to the ER the next day because I was bleeding heavy. No idea why, docs sent me home but not before I got a CD full of really details pics. The u/s tech took many angles and shots and labeled everything for me. Still spotting off and on and have been having BH contractions but otherwise ok for now.


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry you have to deal with this ttc. While you think about your surgery, I'll share my doctors advice from when I needed pregnisone drops in my eye-pull down your eye to make a pocket and fully block your duct with a finger until the drop is dissolved. that way, the drop goes into the eye only, not the sinuses. I will tell you, I had a black eye after a week from being so rough around my eyes, but it was worth it.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww mightmom... I hope everything is ok now hunnie :) x


----------



## Laubull

Just has my 16 week appointment and got to hear the heartbeat! So amazed and relieved


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Laubull awwwwwwww, its such an amazing sound :) x


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Babee, I was so pleased she was willing to try and then she found it straight away


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Great news Lau :)

I must admit I'm using ym doppler quite a lot at the moment. I just don't feel very pregnant and it's throwing me. 

But I'm literally finding her HB and then stopping, so less than 10 seconds most of the time.


----------



## Laubull

I'd said to DH that if she didn't listen for the heartbeat I would be buying a doppler, I couldn't have waited another 4 weeks until my 20 week scan. But now having heard it I am trying to resist the doppler urge, lol!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yes, hopefully soon none of us will need them as they will be wriggling away in there.

She's kicking a tiny bit today, so I hope this is the start of more frequent movements, as I had flutters a couple of weeks back but they stopped after a couple of days.


----------



## Hann12

Thats great Laubull! 

I get days of lots of little kicks then hardly a thing, will be happy when I feel the kicks consistently, hoping by xmas I will, and maybe even DH.

Got MIL here later until Thurs morning. Hoping she won't annoy me too much! Going out with DH on weds night so get a break from her then, and getting my hair done tomorrow morning too which will be nice as haven't had it done since April! Just got to decide what to do with it!


----------



## julesjules100

I feel for you. I had our parents-in-law down a couple of weeks ago and despite them being very sweet, they really get my back up (plus I was left with laundry mountain by the time they left). At least MIL can watch your DD and give you a bit of a break!


----------



## Hann12

Yes will be good to get some help with DD for sure. I just find any length of time with anyone except my DH I find trying, even my own parents!


----------



## Laubull

I can't wait to start feeling movements, nothing yet, but I hope by Christmas there'll be some, at least I know everything is ok, well for the moment.

Hann good luck with the MIL


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I feel alot movements now but i am 19weeks tomorrow and its my 3rd also, OH has felt the odd one when baby has stuck its back out etc...

I find its usually when im sat still i get most movements haha i must be rocking baby to sleep when walking or when im up and about...


----------



## jtink28

the past couple of days i've felt odd sharp little jab-type pains in my uterus area. i think it may be the baby....eeeek....i can't wait until these kicks are more defined!

18 weeks today. for some reason, 18 weeks seems so "pregnant" and official! :)


----------



## lpjkp

I haven't felt much at all!! Then again, I'm not exactly an expert with what's a baby movement and what's not, so I guess I'll be saying this until he is kicking me really bad!!

I still find him really low down though, like in my pelvic region...is it ok that he likes to lie lower down? I always thought they moved up? Maybe that's why I'm not really feeling him?


----------



## jtink28

this little boy is sitting really low, too, like 2 inches below my bellybutton 2 weeks ago when the doctor listened with the doppler. doctor noticed it, and said it wasn't a problem, so i don't know? i'm sure it's totally fine.


----------



## lpjkp

Maybe it's just something about boys? The way my bump is developing makes me feel like I'm going to be carrying really low, too...he's a cheeky little monkey! I'm happy if he's all snuggled up in there, but I wish he'd move around a little! I definitely have a lazy baby cooking in there!


----------



## jtink28

i think it's a boy thing. i'm going to end up carrying low, too. i think this little guy is lazy too! every ultrasound we've had, he moves around, but you have to really poke him and prod him. doctor joked that this baby sleeps a lot, lol!


----------



## Courtney917

jtink28 said:


> this little boy is sitting really low, too, like 2 inches below my bellybutton 2 weeks ago when the doctor listened with the doppler. doctor noticed it, and said it wasn't a problem, so i don't know? i'm sure it's totally fine.

My babies have always been low:winkwink:. This one is in about the same area as yours. Its just the way that you're carrying :thumbup:.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

My lady is pretty low. Still closer to my pubes than my belly button when I use the doppler.

I keep wondering when she'll get higher.

That being said I'm only 5'3" and I used to have to dig around almost on my pubes, so she's moved up some.


----------



## maybesoon

Hello ladies!!! My dh felt the baby Saturday night. I was totally sleeping & his excitement woke me up!!! lol it was so cute. I can't wait to be able to "see" the baby moving.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Yes will be good to get some help with DD for sure. I just find any length of time with anyone except my DH I find trying, even my own parents!

Funny, I find my DH trying at times and the only people I don't are my parents! x


----------



## julesjules100

I can feel very pronounced fluttering but only in exactly the same spot (I'm 18 weeks 4 days). I feel like my baby is really low down too and there is a lot of pressure on my bladder/general heaviness in that area. Looking forward to him lifting off it for a while so I can get a sniff of a night of sleep without getting up to pee. When I use the doppler (albeit it a week and a half ago) it was closer to my pubic hair than belly button too x


----------



## maybesoon

jules.... I have a ton of lower pressure also. Makes it to where I can't sit straight up & when I stand up it feels like lo is trying to push out! My lo is still really low down in the same are by my pubic line also. They have told me that is pretty normal. That a lot of the time lo will sty close to where it implanted in the beginning.


----------



## pinktiara

good to know because I get this too like he/she is trying to escape haha the kicks are getting way stronger but hubby still cant feel them hopefully in a week or two!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

When I stand up the pressure on my bladder is very heavy and noticable.

All I read a few weeks ago was how my uterus will have moved up and peeing will be less frequent.

I am having the exact opposite!


----------



## jtink28

me too, cupcake. i actually feel like i could always pee, but yet when i go, only a little trickles out! so frustrating. i'm waking up 2 - 3x a night to pee. luckily, right now, i'm able to go straight back to sleep.
my mom thinks getting up to pee is your body's way of helping you to get ready for midnight feedings! haha :)


----------



## maybesoon

jtink... Everyone tells me the same. I get up 4-5 times a night to pee.... Guess my baby is going to be a night owl then.... ugh!!! 

And yeah, it seems like what the weekly thing says my body should be doing, I'm doing just the opposite....


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I found this nice list of fun ways to guess or if you already know confirm if you are having a boy or girl, thought you might like a read :D

Guess the sex of your baby

So it's funny that some of you carrying boys are saying you're carrying low, it's cos it's a boy in there :D


----------



## jtink28

ha, i don't really believe in old wive's tales, but a lot of those are true for me!
funny!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

> You&#8217;re going to have a boy if:
> 
> You didn't experience morning sickness in early pregnancy
> Your baby's heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute
> * You are carrying the extra weight out front*
> Your belly looks like a basketball
> * Your areolas have darkened considerably*
> * You are carrying low*
> You are craving salty or sour foods
> * You are craving protein -- meats and cheese*
> Your feet are colder than they were before pregnancy
> The hair on your legs has grown faster during pregnancy
> Your hands are very dry
> Your pillow faces north when you sleep
> Dad-to-be is gaining weight, right along with you
> * Pregnancy has you looking better than ever*
> * Your urine is bright yellow in color*
> Your nose is spreading
> * You hang your wedding ring over your belly and it moves in circles*
> * You are having headaches*
> You add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived and the sum is an even number
> 
> It's a girl if:
> 
> * You had morning sickness early in pregnancy*
> * Your baby's heart rate is at least 140 beats per minute*
> You are carrying the weight in your hips and rear
> Your left breast is larger than your right breast
> Your hair develops red highlights
> You are carrying high
> Your belly looks like a watermelon
> * You are craving sweets
> You are craving fruit
> You crave orange juice*
> You don't look quite as good as normal during pregnancy
> * You are moodier than usual during pregnancy*
> Your face breaks out more than usual
> You refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread
> * Your breasts have really blossomed!*
> * Your pillow faces south when you sleep*
> * Your urine is a dull yellow color*
> * You hang your wedding ring over your belly and it moves from side to side
> You add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived and the sum is an odd number *

Bolded mine.

I'm pretty 50/50 I think. :)


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> jules.... I have a ton of lower pressure also. Makes it to where I can't sit straight up & when I stand up it feels like lo is trying to push out! My lo is still really low down in the same are by my pubic line also. They have told me that is pretty normal. That a lot of the time lo will sty close to where it implanted in the beginning.

Yep, I'm sure soon enough our bodies will be filled higher up too!

I'm ok for sitting up straight but I know what you mean about standing/walking - I feel like he's tipping out. I bent down completely the get shoes from under a bench in the hall today - that hurt! I felt like I was trapping it all!

When I wake in the morning I run my hand down from under my bust, across my ribs (all feeling flat and normal) and then feeling a big bump as i get from my belly button downwards! So weird but making it feel all the more real.


----------



## julesjules100

Hilarious, "You refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread"!


----------



## jtink28

i know....you refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread????

i've been doing that since i was about 7....!!! :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

julesjules100 said:


> Hilarious, "You refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread"!

:haha: I offered to eat it the other day and it had gone a bit stale too, does that mean a definate boy for me then do you think :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... I have about half of both of them.... hmmmm... Scary!!!


----------



## pinktiara

jtink28 said:


> i know....you refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread????
> 
> i've been doing that since i was about 7....!!! :)


haha me too my least fave part of the bread


----------



## maybesoon

lol... I have never eaten the heel & I almost always tear off the crust!!!


----------



## bobbles86

I thought ring test was circles for girl, back and forth for boy??


----------



## Longing2bAMum

It changes depending on the website. I love these old wives tales, they are fun because they are so ridiculous :haha:


----------



## maybesoon

Do any of you ladies get extremely sleepy after you eat? I have never been that way, but since being pregnant, everytime I eat I have to fight myself to stay awake. I literally could bounce my head off my desk at work after lunch.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yes!!!

Every time I eat I say how I need a nap!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Urghhhh I reckon ive got Braxton Hicks!!! Ive been noticing it for a couple of days now!, its sooooooooooo uncomfortable, belly keeps going Rock Hard! I mean is that even normal around about midway??? I just feel soooo uncomfortable :( lol Im not going to Dr Google lol

Well today i went and bought my changing bag! :D i found a bag i really like online its called a Il Tutto Nico! but at like £150 i DONT THINK SO!!!.. so anyways i thought i must be able to get a bag very similar for like a tiny amount of money... and i went to TK MAXX today, and found a ver very close match in brown for £24.99!!! hehehe ill upload pics in abit


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Babee. I've been having BH. 

They actually start from 6 weeks but you don't feel them until later. 

Nothing to worry about Hun. Xx


----------



## julesjules100

I had noticed things getting tighter randomly but would have said that it wasn't. However reading this perhaps it may be - also seems very common and from very early on x https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/braxtonhicks/


----------



## maybesoon

oh crap!!! Then I have had them also.... I stood up the other day & almost hit the floor. Felt like I was having a huge muscle cramp!!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Haha. You ladies are just like me. :) 

Mine are painless but just feels SUPER tight. I didn't even really give them much thought until I saw another thread about them. 

Weird when you realise, isn't it. X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh im not worried, i got them lots with the boys but it was Wayyyyyyy later!...Just didnt realise you could get them this early! lol

Told my mum and she was like "yeah i had them early on with you, but didnt get them later on" 

Glad ive got me jim jams on now though, im breaking out of my jeans lol


----------



## TTCBean

Sorry for such a late reply.

jtink28, thank you, THANK YOU for your wonderful reply to my issue. I believe I will be going on with the implant, because going blind in one eye will hinder me. I was hoping the problem would just go away if I forgot about it (yeah right), but as the days pass I notice my vision getting worse and worse and sometimes I loose the vision for seconds at a time. When I think about it I feel that baby will be fine in the long run. (Aw, as I typed that baby wiggled!!) I love the support on this site!

Thank you to everyone else who replied and gave me advice and support. :hugs:

On another note: is it possible to feel baby kick at 18ws with your hands? After working out this morning I was laying down in butterfly position doing some relaxation and deep breathing and had my hands on my belly and I felt two "bumps" against my hand then some wiggly feeling I know is baby. I hope it was baby :D

I also had another odd dream about baby. It was sad at first :( I gave birth at 20 weeks, I didn't even feel it or realise what happened until my midwife was sitting on my front door steps trying to rub the baby to be alert. She kept saying "He's not responding!" then I remember laying in my bed with a baby boy... who was perfectly alert and well, but the oddest thing was the baby had a whole set of facial hair... whenever I dream about baby it's always a boy. Can't wait to find out next week.


----------



## maybesoon

TTC I think it is completely possible to feel the baby at 18 weeks. My dh felt ours Saturday night while I was asleep.


----------



## TTCBean

That's so exciting :D it's such an amazing feeling!!


----------



## maybesoon

Yes.... it would have been much more exciting for me if I'd been awake for it!!!! lol

I had a dream night before last that I was somewhere strange & this lady (I didn't recognize) kept walking around me, touching my belly & inspecting me. She then told me I was having a boy. That's the first boy dream I've had.....


----------



## jtink28

i guess i just don't take any stock in dreams. i had a few dreams that it was a boy, and then a few dreams it was a girl. then last night i had a dream about boardwalk empire (the HBO show) and how one of the gangsters, gyp rosetti, came to kill me. sooooo.....sometimes i think our brain is just bananas and wacked-out while sleeping :)


----------



## maybesoon

jtink.... My dreams are all over the place all of the time. I have always had extremely crazy dreams. Mine go from one place with certain people to a complete different place, time & totally different people. I am not one to believe that dreams mean something other than it's a safe time for my mind to be completey bananas & wacked out & not be judged by others!!!! lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

When im pregnant i only ever have the one dream of what gender im having and with my boys i dreamt it was a girl!!... this time it was a boy! :)

I must be a real heavy sleeper :haha:, as ive never once gotten up during the night "Yet" and ive only had the one dream since being pregnant and that was the Dream of being handed a baby boy..

I felt baby stick something out about 16 weeks and well that was that for about a week and now i just get booted here there and everywhere lol oh and lots of hiccups, those always make me smile!!! :) (which baby has now lol awww how sweet!)


----------



## maybesoon

My dh posted this on my fb just a bit ago...... Yes, this totally describes my child!!!!
 



Attached Files:







womb service.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## maybesoon

TTC..... 8 MORE DAYS!!!!! I can't hardly wait!!!!


----------



## jtink28

i've had no cravings. none at all. i just eat like i normally have. 

it's very odd. lol.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh maybesoon thats Cool!!!!!

Jtink i didnt have any at all with my boys, i was gutted! lol i was expecting to eat like coal or sponges haha, or at least something... but nope Just food lol

This time round i might aswell sit with a bag of sugar and shovel it in!, i cant get enough of sweet things! even the smell has me drooling!! :rofl:


----------



## jtink28

it's so weird, because usually i have a huge sweet tooth, and can't so no to sweets.

now, i can pass up sweets anytime. i could really go without eating in general, except that my stomach will growl. really, very odd to me.

maybe it's the boy! who knows :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

All my gender dreams were boy. Didn't have one girly one at all. 

For the past few nights now my dreams have all been that DH and family and friends don't like me anymore. :( I had to text 2 of my friends this morning to check they still like me. Lol. 

Babee I'm sugar mad. Sat here right now eating a waffle. Tesco Finest Leige Waffles. Go get some!! They are lush and have big crunchy chunks of sugar in!!!

The lady likes it as she's given me about 3 kicks while I write this post!

"stop typing Mummy - eat more waffle!"


----------



## maybesoon

Babee I'm the same way with sweets right now. I'm not normally a sweets person. But the last 2 months I could seriously eat nothing but sugar morning, noon, & night.... I wake up wanting sweets, want them all darn day, go to bed wanting them & wake up to pee in the middle of the night & that's my second thought after needing to pee. I actually made myself put down a bag of m&ms Saturday because I knew if I bought them I would eat the whole stinking bag in one sitting.....


----------



## maybesoon

Cupcake.... I had a dream last week that my dh hated me.... I mean really hated me. I even woke up crying my eyes out. My mind is completely nuts.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I never normally care about sweet stuff. Never have pudding and if we're out and it's time for a snack I'd prefer have a little pack of sushi or a sandwich than a cake or chocolate. 

DH would eat sweets and cakes all day long though. So I think it's having his child in me that's brought on this sugar craze!! Lol.


----------



## maybesoon

lmao..... I tell dh all the time "this is your child".... His kids are sugaraholics, it's a daily fight over sweets in our house. Neither I nor my brother were ever that way growing up or to this day.... But man let me tell ya..... I have been trying sooo hard to keep the sugar intake down. I am so worried I will blow my glucose test if I don't!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

maybesoon so excited!!! eeeek!

I had a major sweet tooth prepregnancy and during this pregnancy I'm not really into sweets, I was so worried it was going to get worse, not improve. I am not sure what I am into now  I find I am grabbing a lot more fruit than before.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I always had a sweet tooth before i was pregnant, i would prefer a cake as to savoury food, but seriously there is no amount of chocolate, sweet chew bars, or boiled sweets etc that can satisfy the Craving haha


----------



## StefanieC

Before I got pregnant I loved chocolate, I could eat so much of it in one go but now I can have maybe a fun size bar (the little ones from a multipack) if I'm lucky but then sometimes it'll make me sick. Not fun :( good for my weight at least I suppose lol.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

TTCBean said:


> On another note: is it possible to feel baby kick at 18ws with your hands? After working out this morning I was laying down in butterfly position doing some relaxation and deep breathing and had my hands on my belly and I felt two "bumps" against my hand then some wiggly feeling I know is baby. I hope it was baby :D

Yes!!! My DH felt it two days after I first felt baby. That was only Nov 29th - I was still in my 17th week :D He had to press his hands into my belly when I told him I felt LO kicking, but he was able to feel it!!! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Sass827

I could eat chocolate all day too and I've never been like this before. And fruit. It's so odd. Love the womb service. So cute. 
LO is way low too. Can't wait for her to get off my bladder either. If this is training or night duty, I hope she likes to sleep in a bit! 
I think half of both of the old wives tales on each side applied to me too. 
Pregnancy dreams are insane! I think I have one every night. Even banged dee Snyder in one - ewe! Mostly baby oy dreams then a few of girls in the two weeks before our scan. 
So how about Kate and wills having a LO? Hope the press can let up on them a bit.


----------



## kezziek

Lovely news that Kate and Will are expecting  i do feel awful for them having to do it all so publicly especially as she is so ill with it- i know what thats like and really hope the press give her some peace and rest.

Kerp having dreams about baby boys too but I did with my other two. Very rarely do I dream about having a girl unless it's one of my close friends having one and for some reason in my dreams they always are very mean about it. It's strange, i don't like the horrible dreams, woke up today feeling v.on edge due to bad wierd dreams and now I'm off to work in a grump :-(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I think it's lovely that they're expecting. They got married a month after us so I was kind of expecting it in a way. 

Poor Kate. I hope she gets some relief soon. But it goes to show even with the best medical care in the world pregnancy can still be a drag!

I hope the press are kind to them. And I wonder what they'll have and what they'll name him or her. 

I also had the thought what if she was a member on here all secret and we've been taking to her and don't know it. Lol.


----------



## poppy13

Hi ladies...I'm still here just not posting much but reading everyday. Sounds like lots of us are in the same boat re:worrying whats normal & whats not.

My head is still sore but its so much nicer being at home rather than hospital...I feel for kate & will, having a rough time publicly. The drugs theyve put me on seem to have helped a bit but my midwife & dr want me to stay off work until they're completely gone. I teach infant children so you dont really get quiet!!

On a happier note I think I might have felt munchkin move last night. It was like when a bubble pops really low down, not something I normally feel with wind. But I have no idea so until they're more regulare or proper kicks I'm reserving my excitement. Plus my placenta is at the front so it might be later I feel it.

Next thurs is our 20 week scan & I was sure I'd stay yellow but now we've decided to find out. After the rough time I've had with my head I want to treat myself!

Sorry for the long post, not posting for ages means I've rambled on.

We put our xmas tree up last night & I got all excited that munchkin will be 8 months old next xmas!!!

Take care ladies xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMGGGGG im 19 weeks today! WOWWWW cant believe ive got this far :happydance: 

Oooo i feel soooooo pregnant! and got the belly to prove it haha :rofl:


----------



## lpjkp

Happy 19 weeks ladies!!! Goshhh, that's only 1 week off halfway!!!! I'm officially 8 and a half weeks today, and only 11 days away from the halfway point myself! It's crazy!

Poppy, that's incredibly exciting that you've decided to find out your baby's gender! As much as I really do admire the strength of couples who stay Team Yellow, I do have to say I feel so much more bonded to baby knowing that he's a boy...It also makes me feel really comforted that me and DH, and family, call him by his name...he's actually a little person with his own little identity now, and it's fantastic!

I've got to say, I was expecting that with Kate, sooner rather than later! It's lovely and, as much as I hate to say it, it's actually rather comforting that the horrible part of pregnancy is highlighted to raise awareness to those non-pregnant ignorant people that have no sympathy when a pregnant woman is really suffering! I'm a little apprehensive that it's been announced so soon, but I really hope everything goes healthily for her! I guess, seeing as people are wondering if we could have talked to her on this site, that we can rule out our lovely Kate from this thread seeing as she's over 12 weeks? Hehe!

Thought I'd share my 18 week photo...think it's safe to assume I'm popping! I'm also getting the dreaded pains that go with it...the last 3 nights sleep have been awful with hip and back pain...those reusable heat pack things where you click the metal inside are a god send though!! Love them!
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 5









18 weeks!.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow!!! Beauitful bump LP!

What a difference 3 weeks has made!

I'm so jealous!


----------



## Laubull

Happy 19 weeks Poppy and Babee!

LP your bump is lovely, it's really popped in the past couple of weeks, exciting 

I am so happy for Wills and Kate, I just hope everything goes ok, it's sad they've had to announce it before 12 weeks because of the media, but I am sure she is in the best place for care and will be looked after  

Cupcake imagine if they stole one of our names, lol!

Happy 16 weeks for me today, I am an avocado, whoop! Can't wait to feel baby, nothing yet though.

x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww gorgeous bump lp deffo popped :) mine looks exactly the same, i havent took a pic for a while, gonna do one today :)


----------



## Hann12

Lpjkp - completely agree re: Kate and the sickness. Hopefully people will get that it can be really bad! Great bump too!

Happy 19 weeks Babee and Poppy! 
Poppy - glad you are home and looking forward to hearing which team you are on!

Mmm just had a double chocolate chip cookie. I am not a pudding/chocolate person unless pregnant. In both pregnancies I've loved chocolate!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

My beautiful car seat just arrived. :)

Was too impatient to wait until we got home to open it. And now my back hurts from lugging the box up the stairs even though it's really not very heavy.


----------



## jtink28

i know this sounds strange, but do any of you girls wake up and feel not pregnant anymore? yesterday i felt so pregnant! heavy and felt my bump was really prominent, and thought i felt flutters.

this morning, i almost feel like my bump was smaller, and don't feel as heavy. almost feel less pregnant! totally weird.


----------



## kezziek

Babee i was gonna say I must see a bump photo!!

Lpjkp what a gorgeous bump! So perfect looking love
it x

Poppy thats exciting you are going to find out. Are ypu going to tell all your family and friends or keep them waiting til delivery? Thats what I want to do if I can convince my DH to keep his mouth zipped.

Cupcake I find the carseats really heavy especially when you are lugging around a baby in them! XxxX


----------



## bobbles86

hi ladies,

congrats to those that are hitting new weeks.

I've had my 16 week midwife appointment today, heard little flumps heartbeat for the first time :) such a magical experience.

kate xx


----------



## kezziek

Jtink i often forget that I am expecting, not for long but often if I'm busy at work and then I get a little flutter or kick that reminds me. I also find my bump varies a lot day to day. Last week I felt massive but this week it doesn't seem so prominent i think i've been the same for a couple of weeks now, just getting fatter everywhere else! Mind you it will be massive after I've had my dinner to tonight, yummy roast potatos! Oooh i love everything potato at the moment 

Bobbles lovely you got to hear babys heartbeat  makes it all so much more real!x


----------



## jtink28

ha, after my post about not feeling pregnant, i felt my first kick today!!!!!

at first, i thought i was having a weird muscle twitch/spasm, so i ignored it. then, 3 strong kicks right in a row! now i feel pregnant, lol. 

there's REALLY a little person in there!!! :cloud9:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awwww how lovely jtink. 

The last few days have been very light "did I imagine that" sort of moves. 

But just now I was sorting out the washing and coughed and she did her biggest wriggle ever. :) 

I also had my iPhone in my pocket playing music so maybe she was dancing a bit too. :)


----------



## jtink28

i want him to kick me all day now! haha. 
i got up to get a bottle of water, and he stopped. bummer. i just ate lunch, so my husband teased that it's time for his afternoon nap. :)


----------



## maybesoon

lol ladies! I'm really jealous of all of you getting to feel the baby.... I'm missing it right now. I have even pulled out the doppler a couple of times in the last week just to listen & make sure I can still hear his/her heartbeat. It scares me that he/she was moving so much there for a bit & then just stopped over the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Heres my Bump!!... Cant believe how neat it is at the minute, i usually balloon out EVERYWHERE lol
 



Attached Files:







19weeks.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow Babee that's a beautiful bump. :) 

Mines huuuge tonight. Not sure why. Probably gas or something! Lol.


----------



## Hann12

Nice bump babee!

Yay to the kicks! I've had quite a few today too.


----------



## kezziek

Lovely bump Babee! 

My kicks are being very random too at the moment and not as frequent as I would like but midwife says not to worry about feeling them everyday until about 24 week, doesn't stop you worrying though! I mainly feel them first thing in the morning when I'm lying in bed and at night when I've been lying still awhile. Movement tends to rock them asleep but when you are still and all stretched out and relaxed they have more room to play and be awake i believe xxx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I'm glad a lot of you are ahead of me, I have felt a slight bit of movement so far, but I know it'll happen properly soon if you lot are anything to go by, i'm excited for that :D

Tonight my tummy feels so bloated like I don't have enough skin to cover it, I've taken off my trousers, but it doesn't make any difference, maybe it was the bread I ate with dinner that's done it :(


----------



## maybesoon

kezziek.... Thank you! There for a few weeks I was feeling lo every evening when I would sit down & for the first couple of hours after going to bed it would keep me awake kicking, punching & prodding. But now I never feel it anymore. My dh says he felt him/her kick his hand the other night while I was sleeping so that made me kinda happy (jealous it wasn't me that felt it....lol)... But nothing since. I know I shouldn't worry, but I like the reassurance of feeling him/her.


----------



## TTCBean

I've been feeling kicks all day, it's such a lovely feeling!!!! Whenever I call DH over to feel baby stops... what a little trickster!


----------



## maybesoon

lol TTC! What time is your appointment Tuesday?


----------



## TTCBean

My appointment is at 9 am!!! When is yours?


----------



## maybesoon

oh crazy!!! Mine is at 8:30 am!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

I have that one at 8:30 with my high risk doc & then at 9:45 I have one with my reg ob/gyn... Full morning of pregnancy docs!!!


----------



## TTCBean

I see my midwife at 9:45 on the same day! haha


----------



## pinktiara

Awesome bump babee!! I am concerned about my weight im not gaining any i lost 2 lbs at my last app which I think was all water weight. My bump is getting bigger but I am not gaining a pound. Anyone else not gaining weight I gained 50lbs with my son which was insane and probably why i wont gain as much this time. I guess ill see what the dr says next week its just on my mind. I feel babes moving like crazy all the time and i am eating healthier but i just feel like i should be putting on at least a lb or two. I feel like most of my bump is fat from my son haha


----------



## TTCBean

I am SO excited for my scan it's crazy! I keep squealing and saying BABY! DH cousin just found out today she's having a girl (she's due 1.5 months before me), so that's making me even more excited!! _ALMOST_ 6 more days, yippie!!!


----------



## MnJ

Had my anatomy scan. Everything looks great and we are TEAM BLUE!!! YAY!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Its a boy 18 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jtink28

yay mnj!!!!! welcome to team blue!!!!!!! :)

:blue:


----------



## Sass827

Lovely bumps! Happy new fruit! Congrats on team blue mnj! 
Today marked 100 days since our bfp. Insane! 
So excited for everyone to find out what they are having! When is everyone's anatomy scan? 
So do Kate and will go to a private hospital or is there a chance one of you will run into them? I think that would be so neat!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

They have a special hospital for the Royals. And I guess maybe other very rich folk. Private hospitals are about £3k ($4.7k) per night for maternity and insurance here doesn't tend to cover it. Well, at least my insurance doesn't. But we're very lucky in that so far our treatment at our public hospital has been wonderful and people I've known who've had babies there say its great. We do have the option of £100/$150 per night for a private room. So I might do that if I end up staying in for a length of time. 

Congrats on Team Blue MnJ. :) Little Boys are so lovely. 

My anatomy/anomaly scan in on the 21st. So only 2 and a bit weeks to go. 

Hope she's still a girl! Lol.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

And wow on the hundred days Sass! We found out on a Wednesday when I was 3+4 so that makes today 98 days. How quick is that?!?!?


----------



## bobbles86

congrats on your blue bump mnj :)

babee your bump is coming along lovely... and its all out at the front so maybe this is a girl :)

I've got a private gender scan booked for the 16th so we will know either way in 11 days eeek

kate xx


----------



## bobbles86

ooh 16 weeks... babys an avocado :happydance:


----------



## Hann12

Happy 16 weeks Kate! 

Snowing outside wow!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well its bloody freezing here Brrrrrrrrrr... Woke up and we have SNOW, wouldnt be too bad but in most parts its black ice, so walking to the school this morning with my boys was abit on the slow side, i kept hold of everyone's gates :haha:

MNJ - awwww congrats hunnie on being Team :blue: i shall update the board :)

Pinktiara - I havent gained much weight either hunnie!... from my booking in appointment at 9 weeks till now ive gained 2kg's which is 4.4lb's Not a great deal! compared to the 56lbs (4stone) that i put on with my 1st :/ Its also quite normal to loose weight in the 1st trimester also and also we do try to fit in more food thats good for us rather than the heavy fatty foods lol (well i try lol)

Sass - WOW a Hundred Days!! Its weird when you look back at how fast time has gone, but yet for me anyways in the earlier days it dragged like hell! now i want it to slow down.. haha My anomaly scan is the 17th December :) Hoping we can find the gender out, ive got a funny feeling, this little tyke will have its legs crossed haha

Bobbles - Congrats on 16weeks hunnie :D x


----------



## julesjules100

CupcakeBaby said:


> They have a special hospital for the Royals. And I guess maybe other very rich folk. Private hospitals are about £3k ($4.7k) per night for maternity and insurance here doesn't tend to cover it. Well, at least my insurance doesn't. But we're very lucky in that so far our treatment at our public hospital has been wonderful and people I've known who've had babies there say its great. We do have the option of £100/$150 per night for a private room. So I might do that if I end up staying in for a length of time.
> 
> Congrats on Team Blue MnJ. :) Little Boys are so lovely.
> 
> My anatomy/anomaly scan in on the 21st. So only 2 and a bit weeks to go.
> 
> Hope she's still a girl! Lol.

There are a few NHS hospitals in London that have private maternity wings too (think wills was born at st Mary's) so Kate may go there. The private hospital she is in now is open to the public but doesnt do maternity. She may also opt to do the Portland which is completely private funding. Portland is c £1,500 per night but on top of that there are consultant fees which all in including all scans and bloods is c £8k. For a natural birth you'd be looking at about £10-11k with no complications x


----------



## julesjules100

Congrats MnJ! Welcome to team blue! x


----------



## julesjules100

I'm gutted for you ladies with snow (slippiness aside!) - nothing in central London. I feel cheated!


----------



## lpjkp

Same Jules, I rushed to my window and I can re-confirm, no snow in Central London! Gutted!

Urgh, I'm so annoyed this morning!! I've begun spotting after going to the toilet...checked baby's heartbeat and he seems happy in there...I think I've jinxed myself because I only said to DH last night "I haven't spotted in ages!!" ... I'm so tired of the constipation, and only averaging around 2-3 bowel movements a week at the minute...nothing is shifting it at all!!


----------



## julesjules100

Eek, think it could be from straining to go to the loo? Sod's law isn't it when you say "this hasn't happended in ages" and then it does!

If it works for you, try prunes, up water and bran flakes with a load of fruit for breakfast. Works like a charm for me. x


----------



## lpjkp

Right, I'll give that a go..I'm willing to try anything! It's stupid, even though I've heard his heartbeat and felt him wiggle a couple of times in the last 10 minutes, the sight of blood still gets me all worried :(

Thankfully, it appeared to stop pretty much straight away and it's all clear again now apart from the faintest tinge of brown, so I'm going to be stuffing my face with fruit and veg and all things poop-inducing today!lol


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Everyone around here has had a diarrea bug over the last week and I was just saying yesterday how good it was that I seemed to be the only one not to catch it, woke up at 4am this morning with a terrible pain in my stomach and have hardly been off the toilet all morning, it's horrid, and my stomach is in agony :cry:

I am constipated so it took a while to be full on diarrea, but it's in full swing now, atleast i'm unblocking I guess before I go back to being clogged :haha:


----------



## julesjules100

My grandma used to swear by prune juice but that's a bit much for me. I have a little bag of Agen prunes from Marks on my desk and munch through half of them in the day. As it's the season for them, clementines are GORGEOUS at the moment so grab some of them too. 

No eggs though as they're suppose to be binding in that department although Longing2b, that may be a good one for you if the runs are bad. I feel for you but at least if you're at home it does give the system a good clear out.... Hope the cramping stage passes quickly x


----------



## lpjkp

Oh gosh, that sounds pretty horrible :( I feel for you! I don't know which end of the scale is worse!!! Hope it clears up for you soon!!!xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh LP and L2B how horrible for both of you.

If only you could meet in the middle somewhere.

My constipation has been pretty bad the past week or so. Sometimes I worry it's never going to come out!

LP your spotting sounds just like mine if I strain hun, which is from my cervix. It bleeds as soon as I strain and stops once I'm not.

If the little man is still happy in there then as worrying as it is for you I'd be confident to say you're fine. Xxxx

L2B - hope it clears up soon. Xxxx


----------



## Sass827

I just started taking colace pills to keep stuff moving. Feeling backed up is uncomfortable. I was feeling it yesterday afternoon, and it felt as if my stomach was stretched so far it was ripping open. Off to take my 18 week picture. Wait til you see how big I am!


----------



## pinktiara

ugh the constipation lately has been brutal I have been taking in more fiber to get things moving. I had such an upset stomach for 3 days it was just aweful.


----------



## pinktiara

Babee_Bugs said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> Pinktiara - I havent gained much weight either hunnie!... from my booking in appointment at 9 weeks till now ive gained 2kg's which is 4.4lb's Not a great deal! compared to the 56lbs (4stone) that i put on with my 1st :/ Its also quite normal to loose weight in the 1st trimester also and also we do try to fit in more food thats good for us rather than the heavy fatty foods lol (well i try lol)

Ya I really packed it on with my son haha I probably need to eat more cause what it seems is baby is taking everything and im getting nothing lol I just dont have a huge appetite like I did with Carter it's weird. 2 more weeks and I finally know what im growing haha the weird thing is she said i dont need a full bladder so im assuming she will be doing a 3d cause with my son I had the uncomfortable full bladder.


----------



## Sass827

Check out this tummy!
 



Attached Files:







14-18weeks.jpg
File size: 126.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Woo Sass. :) Looking great. :) x


----------



## maybesoon

Sass Cute bump!!!! I need to get a pic of mine. I meant to do it last friday but just ended up not finding the time....

pinktiara I go Tuesday and I'm not required to have a full bladder either....


----------



## kezziek

Oh Sass so cute! I wish I was that compact! Mind you I should stop eating so much bread and potatos and naughty things. Lovely little bump! I just looked at a photo of my bump with my first when I was 20weeks and crumbs I was huge! And I hadn't eaten properly for months so it was all baby, he was a big boy though. I love seeing all these bump photos  i just love pregnancy bumps in general they are amazing. I think it's an amazing thing really!x

L2Beamom so sorry to hear you have a poorly tummy, sickness bugs are the worst thing I hate them and dreading it coming my way it's just horrible that theres nothing you can do but ride it out :-( hope its a very short one and you are starting to feel better xxxx


----------



## kezziek

I've been told no full bladder for my next scan too. I think its because baby has moved up and now a really full bladder can distort the image and make it harder to see. But i tend to not wee just before just incase. Last time though i still went with quite a full bladder but she made me go and empty it just 'halfway' (sooo hard to do when you are busting!). I remember with my first son the sonongrapher was like 'wow you have the fullest bladder I have ever seen!' and he was so sweet and held the doors open for me to run and wee after the scan, he was like 'woah we gotta get you to a loo!' lol the dignity kinda gos for me it seems when having a baby xxx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Thank ladies :) As DH was cooking himself dinner tonight, he was saying "cor the whole house falls apart when you're sick" :haha: He's been off sick too, but is going back tomorrow, so I hope i'm feeling better enough to cook dinner for him tomorrow :)

My MW didn't mention whether I should have a full bladder for my scan so i'm not sure, should I just drink a little and hold it so that i'm inbetween full and empty do you think? i'll be 18+5

Sass you have a nice bump, I think I just look fat with mine to the outside world, I was trying on a jumper in a shop yesterday and this woman walked past and looked me up and down like they sometimes do and I just wanted to tell her I was pregnant and not fat :rofl:


----------



## TTCBean

Thought I'd share my 18 week belly! It's finally growing!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/photo-1-1.jpg


----------



## maybesoon

Cute bump TTC!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Here are my bump pics from 15 weeks & the latest today at 19w5d....
 



Attached Files:







15 week bump-11-2-12-2.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2









19.7 week bump.12-5-12.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww cute bumps ladies :) i cant believe we now have "Propper" Baby Bumps :)

eeekkkkkkk


----------



## TTCBean

So cute maybesoon! :)


----------



## kezziek

Wow such cute bumps! Feeling rather frumpy now lol.

Have asked my hubby for a v.exspensive breadmaker for christmas and he sounds like he might get it for me  silly to be so excited about a breadmaker but I love the thought of chucking all the ingriedients in the night before and having lovely fresh bread in the morning. Not going to be good for the post-baby diet though!x


----------



## TTCBean

I love my bread maker!! Hope you get it 
:)


----------



## Sass827

A bread maker sounds fantastic Kezz! I'm obsessed with my food processor. Love it!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Lee always wanted a breadmaker... but we never got round to buying one lol

I love my slow cooker though, just chuck everything in and leave it for 4 hours! YUM YUM.... ooo i could just eat a sunday chicken roast lol


----------



## Longing2bAMum

We got a 'kitchen assistant' as a wedding gift from the in-laws and it's amazing, it does absolutely everything, even though I haven't tried out half the stuff, but we have had some delicious smoothies from it, and some freshly squeezed orange juice. I had wanted a slow cooker, but for some reason they don't do them in Sweden, but my mum said I wouldn't need it as I don't work so can just make dinner and let it simmer on the hob for a few hours :thumbup:


----------



## Hann12

Hi all just wanted to say I am still reading but not been able to keep up as DD is sick and not sleeping at all. It's really tough! Hoping she is better soon as now on day 4 of it and had 3 nights of no sleep. Really exhausted!


----------



## Sass827

Thanks Hann! What did the doc say about Annabelle?


----------



## Hann12

Sass827 said:


> Thanks Hann! What did the doc say about Annabelle?

Not a lot, it's a virus and we just have to sit it out :(


----------



## jtink28

oh, hope poor annabelle feels better soon. there's nothing worse than a sick baby :(

i hope you get some rest too hann! no sleep makes you feel terrible!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( Poor you and Annabelle Hann. :(

Hope she's on the mend soon. X There's so much going round at the moment.


----------



## jtink28

strange question for you ladies - how much have you gained so far?
i stepped on the scale and was startled to see that i've already gained 8 pounds since i've gotten pregnant. i guess since i'm 18 weeks, it's not so bad. but i want to gain as little as possible - doctor wants me to gain 20-25 pounds max. eek.
time to hit the gym!


----------



## StefanieC

I'm so jealous of all these ladies feeling movements, i haven't felt anything yet and i so want to.


----------



## maybesoon

eeekkk... jtink.... I'm afraid to step on the scale. I guess I will find out Tuesday at the docs appointments. I'm scared at what my doc is going to say. I feel like a whale right now. My belly has quadrupled in the last 4 weeks. 

I know I started out small, but I'm really worried I'm gaining too much too fast. But everyone around me tells me I look great for 20 weeks & it's all tummy. So I really don't know...


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for your lovely messages, she isn't sleeping at all today, just hoping she sleeps better later!

jtink - you'll get a really varied response to some people losing weight and others gaining lots. It all depends on your original size as to how much you gain or not. 
For example I started at a bmi of 18.5 and have gained around 8 pounds too so brings me to 61kg. I am hoping not to go over 70kg but we'll see. They say that if you are an average weight with a normal healthy bmi then they expect you to put on around 2 stone/28 pounds/13kgs. But if you started over weight then they might even say its better to lose weight than gain any - my SIL had a bmi of 32 and was told not to put on any weight, in fact they wanted her to lose weight. If you have an underweight bmi (under 18.5) then they normally say they expect to see a bigger increase than the 2 stone.


----------



## TTCBean

I gained around 5 pounds so far. My BMI pre-pregnancy was 18.4. When I weighed in on Sunday I was 118 lbs (the week before I was 116, so I gained 2lbs in 1 week)!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I hope your DD feels better soon, I hope she doesn't feel as bad as me, I wouldn't wish this stomach upset on anyone :hugs:

I haven't stepped on the scale since my last mw appt at 12 weeks, and hadn't gained anything then, I go back at 19 weeks, and I feel huge so dread to think what it's going to be, i'm not worried though really as I eat mega healthy, I just seem to have a massive appetite at the moment so have been eating big portions, and it's all worth it to get a precious baby in the end :D


----------



## maybesoon

The last time I weighed myself was after Thanksgiving & I was at 117lbs & had gained 5lbs in 3 weeks.... I'm sure it's much much worse now....

That's me at 16.6weeks & 19.5weeks.....
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bump 11-15-12. at 16w6d.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3









19.5 week bump.12-5-12.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BabyMay

At 19 weeks one day I have gained 6.5. My husband is worried I'm not gaining enough. I have been feeling some good kicks. Last night I had my husband put his hand on my tummy and he was able to feel one, very light though. He was really excited he jumped on Facebook and posted he felt the baby move for the first time it was really cute. 

Sorry haven't been on in a while. I had a bad rash, I have become allergic to something and was not sleeping well. Now the rash is gone but I am still not sleeping well. Anyone else have any sleeping problems? I use to sleep so well now I am up during the night a lot. Sometimes for over two hours. It is making me go nuts!


----------



## maybesoon

BabyMay..... I'm not sleeping either. I can't seem to get comfortable. I spend the entire night tossing & turning.


----------



## lpjkp

Had a bit of spotting again tonight :( seems to have stopped again,but twice in days worries me...any advice?x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( LP. I have bouts of it. 

It's almost as of the cervix goes through phases of being irritated depending on hormones etc. but if you're worried go and get it checked babe. X

I'm having trouble sleeping too ladies. 

Awake for at least an hour every night. :(


----------



## JaysBaby

Yeah lol I miss being able to sleep... I toss and turn all night my hips really hurt:( 

When I finally do fall asleep I wake up on my back which causes my belly to feel like everything has been stretching all night... I'm a mess


----------



## pinktiara

I see the dr next week so hopefully my lack of weight gain isn't an issue I am not overly concerned yet. I am finally able to sleep without gravol which is fabulous cause being awake all night wasn't working with a toddler to deal with lol. ugh my son is sick has a wicked cough now im sick and im pretty sure hubby is next. In better news my ultrasound is less than two weeks away wooooo


----------



## Sass827

As I write to you all at 11:15 at night, no, I'm not sleeping. I'm tired all day and ant sleep at night. I pee maybe 5 times a night still. I miss sleep! I think some might e stress related o issues with my mil though. 
And, now for me to lap all you gals 3 times ! I've gained 15 lbs! It's terrible! 12 were put on during week 7 when I was starving all day and night and only 3 since then, so that's not too bad, but 15 total!?! I'm crapping myself. :( 
I hope Annabelle is better soon Hann!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks sass - she slept all night so I feel amazing to finally have had sleep! 

Lpjkp - I'd just check with your mw about the spotting, I'm sure cupcake is right but it could also be a low placenta or something so worth just flagging up. 

Honestly wouldn't worry about weight whether its none or lots, as long as you feel fine that's the main thing. I know people who put on basically nothing in the first and second tris then suddenly gain 2 stone in the third.


----------



## lpjkp

Morning ladies!

I took all of your advice and gave the midwife team a call this morning about the spotting...they said, because I'm under 20 weeks, there's not much I can do. She said she "didn't know what to suggest", so I should stay home and rest for the day...I also mentioned to her about my irritable bowel syndrome and the unbearable constipation that's causing, and she had no solutions for that either apart from "Are you sure it's not coming from your anus?" Errr, yeahh, I'm 200% sure, I wouldn't be worrying if I hadn't clearly found out it was coming from my lady area!

She said, if it gets worse and I'm worried, that I've just got to pop along to A and E because labour ward won't help me until I'm 20 weeks....kind of didn't expect any other advice to be honest!

Good news is, it eased up again last night and so far hasn't returned...it caused problems with me and DH last night because obviously I panicked and got worried and he didn't make it better by constantly saying "it's fine", he's not the one carrying him and worrying everyday if he's ok in there! He also stopped talking to me when I suggested that we should hold of DTD for a further few days (The spotting isn't related to DTD, because we hadn't DTD for a good few days prior!)...men, eh? Only one thing is ever on their minds!

So I guess it's a rest day for me!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( Poor LP, they aren't much help, are they?

And if your DH gets grumpy tell him the last time my DH got any was when we made the baby! Lol.

I'm too scared for anything to be going in there!


----------



## lpjkp

They're definitely no help at all...luckily, I felt baby Jenson moving around a hell of a lot last night and even felt a few light kicks, as well as hearing his heartbeat loud and clear on the doppler, so I think it could just be my cervix getting irritated easily...

haha! I'll bear that one in mind!! It just annoys me a little that he can be so shallow and just think about sex ALL the time!! It's just not the right time to be wanting it, because I don't particularly feel like it right now!!lol x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

im with cupcake we havent DTD since baby was made! lol.. its killing my OH, but its not him who ever since getting that Positive pregnancy test, has had a fear of going to the toilet and seeing blood etc... even now when i wipe i still check toilet paper just incase :/ (also hes been an arse since i found out i was pregnant, so he doesnt deserve any lol)

So it could be worst for your DH :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

When is everyone thinking about starting/doing the nursery??? x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I think we'll get properly cracking on it after Xmas. We have our 20 week scan on the 21st. So I just want to check she's all on track, and get a second opinion that she's definitely a she, and then we can start the decorating.

Funny thing is she's not even going to be sleeping in there for at least another year, probably more! Lol.

I guess we can play in there though. :) And we'll use it to change/dress her in.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yeh im thinking to do it after christmas etc....

Im going fairly neutral in colours, so it makes no odd's what gender baby is... But i suppose it does matter in the sense at how i would style it though... i.e girly touches or boy's...

Yeh babies dont tend to sleep in the nursery untill around 6 months (my boys ended up in the cot around 4 months, as there outgrew they moses baskets!) there would hit the sides when asleep and so would wake up... But i found it was best to have it all set up and a place to store everything, clothes, etc etc as trying to decorate and sort out when you have a baby is basically near on impossible lol...

We dont really need alot apart from Chest of drawers for baby clothes, shelves, Cotbed Mattress, Blind and Paint :)


----------



## pinktiara

My son was in his own room at 3 months as well he was too big for his basinette lol we will be moving into a townhouse a few months after baby is born and they will share with my son because no point in getting a room he or she won't use. My son didn't use his room until like this year lol he was always in the living room with me. So until we buy something of our own in a couple years there ok to share.


----------



## TTCBean

3 more days until we find out the gender!!! I had my first ever baby GIRL dream... but it was odd, in my dream I was convinced she wasn't my baby!

My DH is being so lovely lately! He keeps telling me I am so beautiful and he loves the pregnant me! He makes me feel so great, especially since I feel much bigger this week, and my hair won't stop being greasy and I have acne from hell. He wanted to take a picture of my belly tonight against the Christmas tree. Thought I'd share it!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/IMG_1127.jpg


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww TTC your sooo tiny :D reminds me of my first pregnancy lol

eeek not long till you find out gender :)


----------



## TTCBean

Aw thanks :) I am so happy that I am now finally getting a bump!! It's such a great feeling.


----------



## Sass827

You're so tiny ttc! I'm so jealous! I feel like a whale. 
So we ordered our crib and dresser today. Yes, a bit early, but I already had my heart set on one and it was discontinued and I was gutted. So now, when I see something good, I'm going for it. and it won't be made and delivered until the end of January, so then t won't seem so early. :)


----------



## pinktiara

Babee_Bugs said:


> awww TTC your sooo tiny :D reminds me of my first pregnancy lol
> 
> eeek not long till you find out gender :)


haha I was just going to say that reminds me of my first pregnancy when i was thin. you look great hun its always so exciting to finally get a bump :)


----------



## bobbles86

ttc you look fab hunni, that baby bump is coming along lovely :)

I've got carpel tunnel syndrome I think... ive self diagnosed haha, keep getting pins and needles and numbness in my hands, especially my right hand, googled and the symptoms for this are exactly what I have. It's driving me mad 

kate xx


----------



## Sweetbabybear

Hello ladies, can I join? Due 10th May :D xx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

bobbles my hands are the same!especially during the night! keep waking up with no feeling in them :/ its weird x


----------



## Hann12

Me too with the hands and numbness, don't remember it happening last time! Weird!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi SweetBabyBear. :) Welcome. 

How is it going for you so far? X

I'm due on the 11th. :)


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks girls :) :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sweetbabybear - hello and welcome hunnie, ill add you to the front page :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. 

Here's my 18 week bump. 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/C27911E3-728B-44CB-A995-3EE6052AC344-1379-000002E79259EBB2.jpg

Not really changed any since last week. :(


----------



## Sass827

Looks adorable cupcake! Congrats!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Sass. I'm having a really paranoid day that the baby and my uterus aren't/haven't grown enough. :(

Honestly if I'm not worrying about one thing it's another. :(


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww cupcake :hugs:

I found i had a stand still growing point from 13-16 weeks... its only now at nearly 20 weeks im feeling like im growing!... even my mum said to me today, that im tiny compared to how i grew with the boys. 

Aslong as your eating and Drinking... there should be nothing to worry about :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Babee. :)

12 days until my scan so just have to try and keep calm until then. 

She has a lovely HB on the doppler and its definitely moved upwards and gotten louder. So I'm trying to tell myself that they're both good signs. X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ive got my scan in 8 days time!!! oh i cant wait... i just want to know what gender baby is so i can make a start on making my nappies, ive got too many white and yellow i want some colour! lol


----------



## kezziek

Lovely bump cupcake. I always tend to stall abit with my growth too i will have a couple of weeks or so when I don't seem to change and then all of a sudden I will/baby has a big growth spurt. 
I think we have some more gender scans this week? Mine is 10 days awayx


----------



## Hann12

I'm excited to hear what the next genders will be!!

Cupcake - I think I look smaller than a couple of weeks ago, think I'm just not as bloated now. I def think I'm not that big now though.

I've started my cloth collection with 2 charlie banana nappies (zulily has them on offer at the moment).


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hi ladies, so i'm all better now :D But my belly that I had has disappeared :cry: It was obviously all bloat because it's tiny now. Then that makes me worry that something isn't right, but there is still a lovely hb on the doppler, so i'm trying not to worry, I have my scan finally a week tomorrow, so really not long to go now to see my precious baby :D


----------



## TTCBean

DH and I were reading peacefully a while ago, the house was so quiet... then suddenly my dog (a larger German Shepherd) barked and it startled me, and at the same time... startled baby! It was too cute, baby must have done some serious karate moves in there. My dog barked again, and again baby moved like crazy! He MUST have heard the dog - that is so amazing that the little person inside me is reacting to events in the outside world!


----------



## Sass827

Having a Doppler is so reassuring, isn't it? If your baby's heart beat sounds good, I'm sure everything is going great. Everyone just grows differently. 
Can't wait for the rest of the gender scans! 
Afm, I've being having tons of pain near my uterus. I'm imagining it's some kind of growing or stretching, but I'll say if def not at all like the previous pains I thought were round ligament pains. anyone else having this? It hurts!


----------



## poppy13

Hi ladies. Got my scan on Thursday...bit excited! We had said we'd stay team yellow but think we might find out but not tell family or friends, we'd like to keep it something special between us. As I've had a rough time of it being in hospital with headaches which has meant everyone has known everything because they've been concerned we've not had much to share just the 2 of us. 

My headaches are much better but still not completely gone, 10 weeks of them now.

Who else has scans this week?


----------



## TTCBean

I have a scan on Tuesday!


----------



## bobbles86

my scan is next sunday. So excited to find out if we're blue or pink :)

kate xx


----------



## pinktiara

Im litterally dying to know what im having I dont know how people wait lol


----------



## Courtney917

Omg anyone have severe heartburn?!? Mine has been debilitating. I can't take much more of it. No matter what I do or eat I can't avoid it!!! Helllllppp!


----------



## jtink28

courtney, i have GERD because of my crohn's, and usually take prilosec. can't really take it now, and for a few weeks, i was having heartburn so bad i stopped eating, and was in tears all day. my GI and OB gave me zantac 75 - it's safe for pregnancy - and i feel SO much better!
i was eating like 20 tums a day...no good! hope it clears up soon for you!!!


----------



## lpjkp

My 20 week scan is on Thursday! I'm not so excited this time...im very anxious to hear that our little boy is still on track and healthy!

Taking it easy today and attempting to learn how to knit,so I can make blankets for baby! Had a tiny bit of spotting last night again,but we had just had sex and I've been overdoing it a little...hope this spotting isn't going to become a regular thing!x


----------



## lpjkp

So I thought I'd share my 19 week blue bump with you lovely May ladies! After a few days of baby lying incredibly low and making me look non-pregnant, my bump is back with a vengeance! I feel huge compared to before! Hope you like :) x

Look at the difference between pre-pregnancy and now!lol
 



Attached Files:







pre-pregnancy!.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5









19 weeks!.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks jtink! I'm going to Dr today and going to ask them for something bc tums are worthless!!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Lp - I'm so jealous!! Beautiful bump!!


----------



## Sass827

Lp- your bump is great! I feel huge too. ESP at the end of the day. I just can't imagine what it will be like at 8 or 9 months if this is how I feel at 5 months. Ugh!


----------



## TTCBean

Tomorrow morning is the gender scan!!!! I hope today goes by quickly!!


----------



## BabyMay

I love seeing all the bumps! I have my next ultrasound next Thursday but we will not be finding out.... Though it is tempting. I will post the pictur and ask for guesses though... Haha. So excited to hear what everyone is having.. My bump is defiantly growing. This is 19 weeks three days.


----------



## BabyMay

Sorry not upright... Haha didn't know


----------



## kezziek

Ahh lovely bumps ladies i must try and do a photo. Ttcbean so exciting you have your gender scan tommorow! Looking forward to hearing your news, make sure you post photos! XxX


----------



## maybesoon

TTC are you as excited as I am???? I had almost forgotten about it for just a bit this weekend when my bff text me saying "TWO MORE DAYSSSSSS!!! EEEKKKK!!"

I'm nervous & excited all at the same time. I doubt I'll be sleeping tonight at all!!!! I'm just grateful mine is first thing in the morning.


----------



## TTCBean

maybesoon said:


> TTC are you as excited as I am???? I had almost forgotten about it for just a bit this weekend when my bff text me saying "TWO MORE DAYSSSSSS!!! EEEKKKK!!"
> 
> I'm nervous & excited all at the same time. I doubt I'll be sleeping tonight at all!!!! I'm just grateful mine is first thing in the morning.

I am so excited words cannot explain!!!! :happydance: I hope the rest of today goes by quickly!! I don't think I'll be sleeping much tonight either, but I am so grateful too mine is early in the morning! I am so nervous and excited!!! I'm taking last guesses for gender from family, so far only 2 people have said girl. :happydance: I can't wait to share the news with you girls and post pictures!


----------



## maybesoon

Me too!!! I'm lucky that I have about an hour or so between my scan & my next appointment so I can have time to post pics & share the news with everyone!!!! eeekkk!!!

Best of Luck!!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oooooohhh ladies I can't wait for your scans!!! 

The boys are outnumbering us girly mummies so I hope at least one of you is a pinky. :)

Apparently more boys are born in summer and more girls in winter though. Not sure if that has any truth to it though. Lol.


----------



## pinktiara

I only chose winter this time because with my son I was pregnant the summer we had a heat wave haha worst few months of my life lol I was due in October so i was fairly pregnant this time I said well get pregnant in sept and ill be good to go well happened sooner than we thought in august haha


----------



## Lady H

Good luck to everyone with scans this week. It's so exciting, seems like yesterday we were getting excited about everyone's 12 weeks scans!


----------



## julesjules100

Hi ladies

Been away for a few days but reading up on what has been going on. 

We've got some great bumps on here now! Thought I would add a quick photo that I took of mine at 19 weeks and 2 days on Saturday night (sorry about the flash but I was running out the door). Weirdly it looks really small when it's actually pretty big but I am cheating a bit as I have serious support tights on so that's holding *a lot* in. :) 

J x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0334.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## BabyMay

Jules you look great!


----------



## TTCBean

A painful thing just happened to me... I was going to sit down but then suddenly I got this extremely painful, lightning bolt sensation at my cervix up to my ribcage. It made me fling my cup across the room. I felt like I had got electrocuted!!! I was all shaky afterwards from the pain. I called my nurse line immediately, but they said it was just round ligament pain and not to worry. Yikes - this was the most painful RLP I've felt, wow! But since the pain I've had a dull crampy feeling and extreme lower back ache.

I checked baby with my doppler and the HB sounds lovely :) and holy macaroni, it's SUPER wiggly since that happened.


----------



## maybesoon

jules... You look amazing!!!

TTC... I have had a few of those. They started Friday am while I was at the doctor's office. They are usually when I'm standing up after sitting for a bit cause me to fall back in my chair! Mine feel like something ripped in my lower abdomin! It happened the first time after I got my iv fluids on Friday at the docs office. Scared the crap out of me. They told me it was "just round ligament pain" My thought was "yeah, JUST"!!!


----------



## jtink28

am i the only one who is bored? lol. 

i felt the baby kick once a few days ago, (i think) and since then have felt vague fluttery bumps, but nothing concrete. i don't have any weird pains (which i know is good), but i'm also worried about what's going on in there!
i heard the heartbeat at 16+4, so i i know kiddo is fine, but i don't get to hear the heartbeat or see the kiddo until 21+4. i'm getting anxious. i know it's my first, but i'm getting anxious and jealous of you girls who constantly feel their babies wiggling and kicking!


----------



## maybesoon

jtink.... get a doppler! I would go absolutely nuts without my doppler to listen to my baby's heartbeat anytime I want.... Except last night the little fart was all over the place & I couldn't get him/her to sit still long enough to get a good listen!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Jtink I'm the same with wishing for movement. 

I *think* I feel little kicks now and again but they are SO gentle it's really hard to know. :(

Come on babies - get wiggling!


----------



## jtink28

i would love to get a doppler, but money is tight right now. not only is it the holiday season, but my health insurance just changed, and it is NOT cheap to have a chronic disease. i pay $800 every 8 weeks for my IV medication :(

so i will just have to hope this kid gets to moving soon!


----------



## Sass827

Jules - you look awesome! I love your dress too!
TTC- thank you for saying this. My RLP has been terrible. It's upsetting. Same as you, I would flip without my doppler. I even thought about calling the doctor. I got mine for $50 with free shipping. 
JT- my movements been pretty slight too. I feel little knocks but it's like a rubber band snap inside. And sometimes I feel something thats like air bubbles running up a straw. I have no idea what that is. And DH has put his hand on my stomach at the same time and doesn't feel a thing. So I'm constantly questioning what I'm feeling. 
I will say the first thing I felt was when I sleep at night on my side for a long time, then switch sides, I would feel her "sink" from one side to the other. Maybe you can give that a shot?


----------



## maybesoon

Sass... I the first couple of times I felt my lo was the same. I had been sleeping on one side & when I rolled to the other side it was like a lump sliding across my belly. Felt really weird.

I got my doppler for $30.00 with free shipping. I don't think I would have made it this far without it.


----------



## Jinbean

Hey sweeties! :flower:
Not been on here much lately but getting far too excited and feel like i am annoying all my family and friends with my countdown!!! In just less than 12 hours we will be having our 20wk scan and hopefully finding out if we are having a little master or a little miss! Excited much??!! Tee Hee! Then straight out shopping afterwards! It seems to have taken forever to reach this half-baked stage! Fingers crossed the second half goes by a little quicker!

Hope everyone else is doing well??!! Big hugs!:hugs: :hugs:

J
xxx


----------



## maybesoon

Good Luck Jinbean!!!! Mine is in 16hours 18 minutes!!!!!


----------



## jtink28

to be honest, i think he's facing in toward my spine, and that's why i can't feel him kick really.
at the last ultrasound about 3 weeks ago, he was facing inward, and would.not.move. also, at my 12 week ultrasound, he was facing inward, too. i think that's his favorite position, little brat! :)


----------



## maybesoon

jtink that's funny because when I was trying to listen to the baby's heartbeat last night it kept moving like he/she was swimming back & forth from my spine to my belly button! It was really funny... I wasn't moving the probe but it would get really faint then gradually get louder, then gradually faint again over & over!!!


----------



## julesjules100

I've been getting random stabbing pains, especially if I pee a lot in the morning and that can be agony for a few seconds. On Thursday morning I had a big pee and got the most painful stabbing pains. It didn't pass and then ended up making my back and side go into spasm. I could get it sorted only when I lay down but if I stood up, man that hurt as it started up again! Had to take the day off work but then it was ok by the evening. At one point though I was in such bad pain I was about to go to the hospital. Presume it was ligament pain too and seriously hope I don't get that one again... X


----------



## Jinbean

Jules - I got the same sort of pains you are describing a couple of times a few weeks back, haven't had them again since, so hoping they don't make a re-occurrence! x

Maybe - Good luck for your scan tomorrow too sweetie! Will be looking out for your update! x


----------



## jtink28

so excited to hear what you ladies are having!! let us know asap tomorrow!!! :)


another question to spark some debate, and hear everyone's opinion......have any of you ladies decided on what kind of birth you would prefer? ie, natural, c-section, etc.?

i am hoping for an all-natural, drug-free birth. just curious to hear everyone's plans :)


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks for the input ladies, looks like stabby pains are the norm in pregnancy, lol.

I'm hoping for a natural, drug-free home birth :) :)


----------



## jtink28

always wished i could have a home birth (i was actually born at home!), but i am high-risk, and there are way too many issues :(

so i will try natural water birth at the hospital instead! :)


----------



## TTCBean

That's really neat you were born at home!! Good luck with your water birth :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww i cant wait to hear what everyone is having Eeekkk

Im booked in for a C-Section, due to High risk blah blah blah... i sooooooo would of loved to of tried for a au natural water birth!.. But hey hoo nevermind.

Off to see my Nuerologist tomorrow to discuss my plan of care whilst pregnant with him, Ooo this should be fun, wonder what other horror stories i get to hear and how many times i get told "Your lucky to be alive!" Sometimes i just wish doctors would just sugar coat the truth abit lol anyways will be glad to get that out of the way.

Then ive got my scan in 6 days! eeekkkkkkk


----------



## Jinbean

Hoping for a natural water birth O:), but as so many of my friends planned this type and it didn't happen due to lack of facilities available, complications, or the water birth room was the biggest room and someone else was in with complications and needed the bigger room so not available... i've kind of prepared myself that it may not happen the way i would like! xxx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I love the idea of a natural water birth (in theory)... but I'm a big baby when it comes to pain. I'm going to the hospital, and I'll hold out as long as I can without an epidural (because I don't like needles either) so it'll take a lot of pain for me to ask for a needle... but in the end, I'll probably end up with an epidural. :haha:


----------



## Sass827

My friend just had her baby on Friday and had great plans for a drug free birth. She wound up going over, getting induced, having complications after 12 hours of labor and having an emergency c section. really bums me out. 
I have no high hopes of anything other than a regular hospital birth with an epidural, but I'm terrified of c sections. Every time I get stitches, I get infected, almost as if I'm allergic to them. same thing happens to my mom and she had a c section and had major complications from it. :(


----------



## lpjkp

Morning ladies!!

I'll give my input first...with this being my first, I don't have a clue what to expect!! I definitely want a hospital birth, and I'd like to do it as naturally as possible, but I'll keep an open mind because I have no idea what it feels like to be in labour! I really don't want a C-section though unless it's an emergency and for baby's health!

Arrggghhh!!! 20 week scans!!! Good luck to all the ladies having scans today! Can't wait to see if we have more team pink or team blue!!! 

My 20 week scan is in 48 hours...I'm very nervous and hoping he's healthy, and more to the fact, that he is still a he!

I finally threw up today after 10 days of no morning sickness...not too bad I don't think! I can't believe so many of us are nearly halfway!x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning sweetie.

That's funny that you said you threw up today, as I'm feeling queasy this morning. Having a cup of redbush tea and hoping that'll calm my stomach a bit as I'd rather not throw up.

10 days until our scan. I really really hope she's still a she as so many pink things have been bought, and they are all adorable and I'd be sad to take them back. But of course my main concern is that she's happy and healthy and a good size, so I'm getting quite anxious.

I was always very very scared of labour, and then with my miscarriage I had about 8 hours per day for 3 days of horrible contractions. I can imagine that labour is a lot more intense, but at least it's for a happy reason, and I really surprised myself with how calm I mananged to stay and that I dealt with the pain OK. So in a funny way it's made me a lot lot more confident that I can cope with labour.

That being said I'm not going to be a hero and will definitely have painkillers if I need them.

I'm concerned abut having a C Section and sort of torn. As due to my prolapse I know that a normal birth could really do some damage that would leave me with a lot of damage and needing surgery. But then a C Section would leave me unable to care for the lady as well as I'd like. :(

So I'm sort of scared of the aftermath of both options.

I'll have to bring it up at my next consultant appointment and take his advice on what he thinks is the safer route for the two of us.

I like that with a natural birth I know she'll be coming out when she wants to, and we could have a delayed cord clamping etc. But then with a planned section you know when you're going in, and you don't need to worry about going into labour and there being complications and needing an emergency section and stuff.


----------



## Somersetlass

Aww girls sorry im a crap poster keep forgetting this website im on a few lol 

i hope everyone all well and bumps to eek we all must be getting our 20 week scans now how time fly's hay. i got mine Christmas eve at 9am :) so excited i think im having another boy. im still get odd sicky days and still have naps in the day weather don't help been so cold. 

well i hope to post before Christmas i have a busy few days my son 6th birthday next week got to sort that out and get my df Christmas presents and also got our children's nativity plays all next week here comes the tires.

x


----------



## Jinbean

Just back from 20wk scan and we are having a boy! xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats JinBean :)

Hope it all went well!


----------



## TTCBean

1 hour until my scan!! I have to somehow drink and keep 16 oz of water in for the test, ugh!


----------



## jtink28

welcome to team :blue: jinbean!!!! :) yayayayyyay!

excited to hear about everyone's scans today!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Looking forward to hearing everyones gender announcements! Still another 4 weeks or something until mine :(! Awell! 

As for birth I'm hoping for a hospital water birth with gas and air only :) shall see how it goes x


----------



## lpjkp

Woohoo! Congrats and welcome to team blue jin! Maybe im biased,but its the best team by far ;) hehe!

Stevensmummy...itll be around before you know it! I feel like the time has flown by since I hit 16 weeks!xx


----------



## lpjkp

Good luck with your scan too TTC!xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

lpjkp said:


> Woohoo! Congrats and welcome to team blue jin! *Maybe im biased,but its the best team by far * hehe!
> 
> Stevensmummy...itll be around before you know it! I feel like the time has flown by since I hit 16 weeks!xx

:shock:

[-X

:haha:


----------



## lpjkp

Hehe! I'm sure I'd have been saying Team Pink were the best if I was having a little girlie, I must admit CupCake :) 

Haha, OK!, both teams are the bestest of the best, and Team Yellow just as "best"!


----------



## Hann12

So many pages to catch up on sorry!!

Great bump shots everyone! 

Congratulations Jinbean!

Good luck to the rest of you having gender scans looking forward to hearing what you are having. 

I wanted a drug free birth last time, and I made it to 10cm but then had an epidural lol (had been in the water and everything). However in the end my back gave in (2 prolapsed discs) and apparently she was lying on a big nerve in my back by that stage. 
For anyone scared of needles and the epidural.....you don't even see it! You'll be sat on the bed with your back to the anethetist and they'll come in and do it. You'll barely be aware of it as you'll be having contractions and your focus will be on those.
As for the contractions themselves, I know everyones different but genuinely mine were very manageable until I got to about 8.5cm dilated but then I had the back troubles. If you don't have any issues (not talking general stuff you get in pregnancy like achey backs etc) then you won't find it that bad. I'd recommend getting a tens machine though, that really helped me and I'll def be using it this time!


----------



## jtink28

i know that in the US, we don't have TENS, and only 2 hospitals in the US give gas as an option - one in Seattle, and one in San Francisco. so, us poor US girls only have the option of a natural birth, an epidural, or C-section. seems quite unfair!

i don't think natural is "best," i just take so many huge medications already on a daily basis for my crohn's. i feel like my body has "failed" me in regards to my crohn's, so i'm wondering if my body can do something without drugs! :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Jinbean - Yay congrats on team :blue: ill update the board...


I think the best sort of advice i could give to any woman due to give birth is to keep as much as a open mind as Possible!!! Sometimes things just go wayyyyyyy out of your control and so you may get a completely different birthing experience than hoped for and it can be upsetting if you've planned on it happening this way or that way etc.


----------



## Hann12

Yep totally agree Babee - I really wanted natural but couldn't quite get there, I do regret that and would love it to be natural this time but I'm not putting any pressure on myself to do it if I feel differently on the day. You just have to go with how you feel at the time and the advice of those around you. 

Tens machines here aren't supplied by the hospital in most cases, you can buy them online or rent them. You should be able to get hold of them in the US. I bought mine and when I started getting contractions regularly I started using it then. 
I tried gas and air and to be honest it did nothing for me. I'd recommend hypnobirthing though, I did that and I think thats how I got so far with no pain relief. It really helps you control your breathing.


----------



## Somersetlass

yay congrats on team blue :) 

good luck girls that got their scans today x


----------



## jtink28

yeah, i'm really considering hynobirthing. my mom (who gave birth naturally at home 5 times!!) really says they're fantastic.

i'm not deluded, haha, if i can't handle it, and i'm in agony, i'll be asking for drugs. i'm not THAT stubborn :)
my high-risk doctor has already told me that a c-section will be avoided at all costs for me, because he doesn't want to cut anywhere near my crohn's. i'm hoping that's the case, but i know all sorts of unavoidable things happen when babies show up! :)


----------



## Hann12

jtink - completely understand re: c section. I need to try to avoid too as I need good core muscles because my backs ruined. I know loads of people who have given birth naturally so no reason to think you shouldn't be one of them!


----------



## jtink28

i would love to give birth naturally, but after all i've been through with my disease (and i'm sure you understand!) all i really, really want is a healthy, happy little boy. 

oh, lord, i must be pregnant, because i got all teary eyed typing "little boy." :)


----------



## poppy13

Congrats Jinbean!! 

As for birth I'm high-risk so have to be in hospital but if I can go natural I will but if I find want pain relief I'll do it. I'm really open to what I want. Like some of you have said, until it happens I guess I won't know but what I do know is I have a low pain threshold! I'm a bit of a cry baby really! ;) A good friend of mine used hypnobirthing and said it was really good for helping her focus and stay calm.

I'm 20 weeks today and my scan is on Thursday at 8:30am. Only 2 more sleeps until we find out what we're having, providing Munchkin cooperates! As I'm off work at the moment I'm spending lots of time trying to guess the gender myself and driving myself mad in the process. 

Would you lovely ladies mind having a guess for me? When I was in hospital with the headaches they did a scan - I was about 17 weeks I think. I've uploaded my 12 week first and the scan I just mentioned second so you can compare. Would also love to know why you think that gender!

I can't believe we're at the half way mark ladies! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-22 18.23.23.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1357.JPG
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## julesjules100

I'd like to say that I want completely natural too but I'm going down the C section route and want as may drugs as they can safely pump into me without affecting the baby, before, during and after! Know that the pain is going to be worse after but I like the idea of having control over when it happens and being able to plan off the back of that.


----------



## maybesoon

Well the verdict is in!!! He's All BOY!!!! Eeekkkk!!! He is perfect weighing in at 12oz & 10 inches long! Heartbeat was 167... I'll post pics when I get to my computer! 

Hope everyone's having a great day!

TTC. I can't wait to hear your news!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Another boy!!! Congrats!!!!! Xxxxx

TTC - you need to even these numbers up lady!!! ;)


----------



## BabyMay

Love hearing all the results! I can't believe we are halfway!


----------



## TTCBean

I'm back!!!! It's a BOY!!!!!!! I knew all along! Baby is 10oz and measuring 1 day ahead, everything looked perfect and healthy! I am SO HAPPY!!!!! I'll upload some pictures in a little bit :) :)!!!


----------



## jtink28

So many boys!!! :)


----------



## julesjules100

Seriously! What's with all the boys!! The girls must be hiding in Team Yellow.


----------



## pinktiara

I wanted natural with my son too but after being induced and in hospital all day and overdue by a week he wasn't coming out and his heart rate was dropping so c section it was. This time I am having another c section by choice just works better for me personally. Congrats to all the boys thats so great one week from today and I will know as well!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Here's an ultrasound pic!!! I got about 15 in total! The tech said my baby was so cute so she had fun taking pictures :) !!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/itsaboy.png


----------



## poppy13

TTCBean said:


> Here's an ultrasound pic!!! I got about 15 in total! The tech said my baby was so cute so she had fun taking pictures :) !!!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/itsaboy.png

Very cute! Congrats hun! Xx


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations on the boys!

I'm team yellow, maybe I'm having another girl! 

Why is it so hard to find a nice maternity dress in the UK?!!!


----------



## BabyMay

This is all so exciting.... It is getting harder to stay team yellow....


----------



## Hann12

BabyMay said:


> This is all so exciting.... It is getting harder to stay team yellow....

See for me its getting no harder, I'm really still not bothered what it is!


----------



## julesjules100

What kind of thing are you looking for Hann? x


----------



## Hann12

julesjules100 said:


> What kind of thing are you looking for Hann? x

Something to wear for a house party, a dinner out (not too posh) and Christmas Day. And something that doesn't make me look too young or too Middle aged lol!


----------



## pinktiara

so sweet my 3d is in February cant wait I had them done with my son as well as the video we showed him when we found out about this baby he was very intrigued well as much as a 3 year old can be haha


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Something to wear for a house party, a dinner out (not too posh) and Christmas Day. And something that doesn't make me look too young or too Middle aged lol!

Will PM you with some bits rather than clog up the thread x


----------



## Hann12

julesjules100 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Something to wear for a house party, a dinner out (not too posh) and Christmas Day. And something that doesn't make me look too young or too Middle aged lol!
> 
> Will PM you with some bits rather than clog up the thread xClick to expand...

Thanks so much!


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats Maybesoon!


----------



## Courtney917

Another boy!!!!! Congrats TTCbean!!!!! Wow!!! I guess April/May is the month for boys!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Congrats on your blue bumps ladies! Xx


----------



## Sass827

Congrats on all of the blue bumps! 
What's a tens machine? I agree, I'm scared a bit either way. Def going to be flexible in my approach though. I don't think my friend was being flexible at all and I think that's a big part of why it was so hard for her.


----------



## maybesoon

WOOHOOO!!! CONGRATS TTC!!!! I'm so excited for us!!!!

Here's 3 of the pics we got today! Now to figure out a name for our little BOY!!!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 001.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 6









Picture 002.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 8









Picture 003.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kezziek

Oh wow congratulations ladies!!!! Very exciting news. Lovely scan photos, we are gonna have a cute bunch of babies here.XX

Poppy I think maybe girl for you, not 100% but i get a girly vibe XX

Hann post a picture if you find anything nice to wear, I'm always looking for non-frumpy clothes! XX

As for the birth, I agree just keep an open mind. I've had two quite different birth experiences now and all I know is anything can happen and until you experience the pain of contractions you don't know how you are going to react or cope. I'm just planning on a hospital birth due to previous problems but to remain as mobile as possible throughout and give birth upright and not let anyone interfere with me too much unless necessary. I agree that TeNs machines are good, especially for first babies. I used one and it helped manage those early painful back achy contractions at home, it felt like i was doing something to help having a button to press. I hired mine for 6 weeks:

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a542581/tens-?_requestid=4230


----------



## jtink28

errr, okay, ladies. i seem to be the one with the tmi questions lately!

the past few weeks i've noticed that when i put a liner on, i've noticed some very light brown-ish, tan-ish discharge. not lots, just like it's smudged on the liner. nothing when i wipe.
i haven't felt any definite baby kicks, other than what i *think* was the baby a week ago. the nurse at my OB office said that light brown/tan discharge is normal, and so is not feeling baby yet, especially cause i have crohn's and it's my first baby.

what's your opinion on this? wish i could afford a doppler!!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

jtink.... I get that from time to time. Especially after having sex with dh.... There is so much extra blood in our cervix right now that it gets aggrivated easily even by just walking. From what my doc has told me as long as it's brown/tanish & not bright red we are safe.

I also have a ton of discharge right now off & on. I have to wear liners all the time....

Oh the joys of pregnancy NO ONE tells you about!!!! lol


----------



## TTCBean

Aw, I love the pics maybesoon!!! Congratulations!!!!

I think we have a name picked out, Nathan... just have to do a little more baby name research to see if that's the one!


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks TTC!!! I like the name Nathan... It's really cute. My problem is every single boy name I have found that I kinda like I either know someone named that or know someone who named their child that.


----------



## jtink28

seriously, i know pregnancy is magical, and you're growing a human, blah blah. and i do love being pregnant, and i'm so grateful, don't get me wrong!

but it's GROSS. it's not even a ton of discharge, and not really super brown, no red at all, but it's just gross. DH and i haven't had sex in a little while because he's too nervous about it, and i'm feeling gross. i have been pretty constipated lately. EW, so gross! 

i just get really anxious - i don't want this stupid, awful disease i have take my little boy from me.


----------



## jtink28

we're thinking jackson for our kiddo. husband likes the idea of calling a little boy "jack" or "jacks" :)


----------



## TTCBean

That's my problem too maybesoon!! When I saw the name Nathan it seemed to fit, since I have never known anyone with that name, LOL.


----------



## maybesoon

jtink I completely understand! I love being pregnant too! I love that I have my little man growing inside me. But I was just having this discussion with dh over the weekend. We are doing so great now as a couple. But I'm still so insecure.... And well with all this weird/gross crap taking over my body. He laughs at me because he says he thinks I'm even more beautiful with my belly. blah blah blah. But he understands that I'm really insecure right now & he's being amazing. I told him I hate it because I feel like I have no control over my body anymore. All these weird things are happening & I have nasty gross stuff where it shouldn't be!!! ugh


----------



## Jinbean

I really like the name Nathan too TTC, but we already have one in the family.

We have had our boys name picked out for about 5 years now but we can't seem to find/agree on any middle names to go with it! So now we know he's a boy, we have to put our thinking caps on again! 

Our little boy will be called Harrison ??????? Lloyd.


----------



## bobbles86

wow congrats on finding out you're team blue girls :)

jtink I get the discharge too.

poppy I think yours is a girl :)

I've got my gender scan on sunday... its a secret as we'll be doing a christmas day reveal... obviously I will tell you girls :winkwink:

kate x


----------



## maybesoon

How exciting bobbles!!! Good Luck with your scan Sunday!


----------



## jtink28

thanks girls, for letting me know about the discharge (so gross, i know). 

i was really, really worried because i hadn't felt kiddo really moving yet, and combine that with the discharge and a super-anxious person, i was worried!!!! good to know it is probably all very normal. :)


----------



## kezziek

Jinbean how about James for a middle name? Nice strong manly name I always like it used as a middle name. Or Daniel. We quite like Joshua James for ours. And I love Issac Benjamin too. 

Jtink love the name Jackson  it is a great choice I only first heard it last week and I think it's supercool.

Ttcbean- Nathan is my husbands name so I happen to think it's a great name as he is a lovely guy. Also it's not that popular nowdays but still quite traditional i think so you get best of both worlds.


----------



## jtink28

thanks! apparently, it's a popular name here in the states, but i've never heard of a baby named jackson, so i don't care if it popular or not! :)

his name will be jackson wayne. i'm not super keen on wayne, but it's my husband's middle name, his dad's, his grandfathers, etc. like 10 men back. apparently all of the first-born males in their family get the middle name wayne. who am i to say no, i guess? family names are important, too.


----------



## poppy13

Ok TMI ladies. Just been to the toilet for a number 2 & at the end I bled a couple of drops of bright red blood from my cervix. Its scared the daylights out of me. I'm rhesus negative too so worrying about it.
What would you do? I have my 20 week scan on Thursday.


----------



## pinktiara

Back from my drs app got my blood results back from the genetic screening i am one in eighteen thousand for down syndrom which i was concerned about since for a 30 year old it was something like 1 in 1100 or something small and for the spinabifida and such I don't remember but my screening was all negative so that's all that matters yay!!!


----------



## pinktiara

jtink28 said:


> thanks! apparently, it's a popular name here in the states, but i've never heard of a baby named jackson, so i don't care if it popular or not! :)
> 
> his name will be jackson wayne. i'm not super keen on wayne, but it's my husband's middle name, his dad's, his grandfathers, etc. like 10 men back. apparently all of the first-born males in their family get the middle name wayne. who am i to say no, i guess? family names are important, too.

Jackson is a popular name in canada and US but people seem to spell it jaxon which I dont really like lol. I think Jackson wayne is a great name for a boy :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

poppy13 said:


> Ok TMI ladies. Just been to the toilet for a number 2 & at the end I bled a couple of drops of bright red blood from my cervix. Its scared the daylights out of me. I'm rhesus negative too so worrying about it.
> What would you do? I have my 20 week scan on Thursday.

I've heard that is normal, Poppy. When you strain to have a BM, it can aggravate your cervix and make you bleed. It was only two drops, and you're seeing the doctor on Thursday, so I wouldn't worry. Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

poppy, i'm a worry freak, so i would probably call my nurse. i know you're high-risk like me, so you may have a nurse line at your OB you can call? i'm Rh negative, too, so i'm always on the sharp lookout for blood. 
i think you are totally fine, but if it eases your mind, call your nurse :)


----------



## jtink28

pinktiara said:


> jtink28 said:
> 
> 
> thanks! apparently, it's a popular name here in the states, but i've never heard of a baby named jackson, so i don't care if it popular or not! :)
> 
> his name will be jackson wayne. i'm not super keen on wayne, but it's my husband's middle name, his dad's, his grandfathers, etc. like 10 men back. apparently all of the first-born males in their family get the middle name wayne. who am i to say no, i guess? family names are important, too.
> 
> Jackson is a popular name in canada and US but people seem to spell it jaxon which I dont really like lol. I think Jackson wayne is a great name for a boy :)Click to expand...

thanks! i think "jackson wayne foster" has a pretty decent ring to it :)
my husband and brother think that jackson foster sounds like an athlete's name, which is why they love it. hahah, men!


----------



## poppy13

jtink28 said:


> poppy, i'm a worry freak, so i would probably call my nurse. i know you're high-risk like me, so you may have a nurse line at your OB you can call? i'm Rh negative, too, so i'm always on the sharp lookout for blood.
> i think you are totally fine, but if it eases your mind, call your nurse :)

thanks hun, I just freaked out and sobbed on my dh! Everyday dh puts his ear on my tummy & listens to Munchkin bubbling around & he assures me all is well & I've felt some movement too. I'm going to call my midwife in the morning (its 1:20am Wed morning - anxious so I cant sleep!) and ask them about it. I have a polyp on my cervix which used to bleed a bit early in my pregnancy but has been fine for about 10 weeks or so. 

In the UK a dr doesnt normally do your scans, its a sonographer (think they're called techs in the US) and unless they are really concerned you wouldnt see one during your scan appointment. The rest of the time you see your midwife or GP unless you're high risk then you have an ob that you see as well, usually at the hospital.

On the positive side being awake at this time means I can now say 'Its scan day tomorrow' even though I still have 2 more sleeps to go ;-)

Thanks for the advice btw


----------



## jtink28

oh, poppy, so sorry you can't sleep, and that you're so worried! just stay away from dr. google :) 
i got myself so worked up today about a little tan/brown discharge (smaller than a dime size!) that i called my nurse and cried for 30 minutes until she returned my call. hormones!
it's hard not the think the worst when you already have an underlying disease, and have dealt with so much medical stuff your whole life.

a tech does our scans here, no doctor. i don't even see a dr. if i have a scan. luckily for me, my high-risk unit is on the same floor at the hospital, so i can just walk over if i'm concerned. i only go to the high-risk unit at my hospital, never to just a doctor's office. strangely reassuring to always be at a hospital!

lucky you, feeling baby move. nothing for me yet, he's obviously a brat. i'm 100% sure you baby is fine and healthy :)


----------



## poppy13

jtink28 said:


> oh, poppy, so sorry you can't sleep, and that you're so worried! just stay away from dr. google :)
> i got myself so worked up today about a little tan/brown discharge (smaller than a dime size!) that i called my nurse and cried for 30 minutes until she returned my call. hormones!
> it's hard not the think the worst when you already have an underlying disease, and have dealt with so much medical stuff your whole life.
> 
> a tech does our scans here, no doctor. i don't even see a dr. if i have a scan. luckily for me, my high-risk unit is on the same floor at the hospital, so i can just walk over if i'm concerned. i only go to the high-risk unit at my hospital, never to just a doctor's office. strangely reassuring to always be at a hospital!
> 
> lucky you, feeling baby move. nothing for me yet, he's obviously a brat. i'm 100% sure you baby is fine and healthy :)

I'm sure baby is fine too. Only feel bubble popping sensations & occassional light taps as my placenta is at the front so it cushions the movements. Will still call my midwife in the morning to be safe though.

Will let you know how it goes and am going to try & sleep now...growing a little person is hard work!!

Xx


----------



## BabyMay

For all of you that know what you are having have you noticed the hair growth change on your legs? The old wives tale is if it grows slow it is a girl and the opposite for a boy. We are not finding out but we like to look at fun predictors. I googled it and it seems a lot of people are the opposite of the old wives tale. I can't remember the last time I shaved my legs and still don't have too. Team yellow feel free to chime in! Just fun!


----------



## TTCBean

BabyMay... I'm team blue and I have to shave my legs everyday! My leg hair grows so so fast! It's pretty annoying. I'll be smooth in the a.m., but come night I have a 5 o'clock shadow going on! lol


----------



## Courtney917

Poppy, I would call nurse as well. Better safe then sorry. I'm sure all is okay but I worry about every little pain, so I can imagine how worried you would be!


----------



## Sass827

Team pink and legs like a monkey over here. And I only had to shave once a week pre pregnancy! And my discharge is nasty. Guess I should be wearing panty liners too. As of now, I've just been changing my underpants 3 times a day. :( 
I've heard a bad bm can bring on spotting. Hope your feeling better tomorrow Poppy. 
Loving Jackson and Nathan. Both great names. 
Harrison Michael? 
Harrison David? 
Harrison Phillip?


----------



## BabyMay

I have a nephew Jackson Lucas and a niece Emmerson Rae. I love both names but obviously already taken but thought I would share. 

So maybe the leg hair thing is being proved wrong. I will be happy with either but I know dh wants a boy bad so for him that is what would make me happy for him.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sass - I like Harrison Philip :) 

My scans are not done by a doctor either but they are done at the doctors office and my scan appts are scheduled immediately before an appt with my midwife. For example I have my 20 week scan next wed at 330 and my appt right after at 430. I go straight from the scan room to the exam room.


----------



## jtink28

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Sass - I like Harrison Philip :)
> 
> My scans are not done by a doctor either but they are done at the doctors office and my scan appts are scheduled immediately before an appt with my midwife. For example I have my 20 week scan next wed at 330 and my appt right after at 430. I go straight from the scan room to the exam room.


same for me! must be a US thing?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Congrats Maybesoon and Ttcbean on Team :blue:

Ill update the board! :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

jtink28 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Sass - I like Harrison Philip :)
> 
> My scans are not done by a doctor either but they are done at the doctors office and my scan appts are scheduled immediately before an appt with my midwife. For example I have my 20 week scan next wed at 330 and my appt right after at 430. I go straight from the scan room to the exam room.
> 
> 
> same for me! must be a US thing?Click to expand...

That's a really good system.

I have my 20 week US next week, but dont see my MW again until 24w. She'll get the report of the scan though.

I also have a constultant appt at 22 weeks, so they'll look over it too I imagine.


----------



## poppy13

Thanks for the support girls...after crying on my dh last night you were my first thought! After the spotting I've had nothing. Munchkin is wriggling and I feel much calmer today. I have my scan at 8:30am tomorrow so even if I go to be checked out they would still do the scan tomorrow and not much else they could do before then. I'm going to have a relaxed day, put my feet up and waste some more time researching munchkins skull shape online to guess pink or blue!!

Have a good day - its 12/12/12 afterall ;-) xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Poppy I bet it is just your cervix.

If it stopped once you weren't straining then I'd say it's 99% that.

When I get it it's very thin, bright red blood, and stopps as soon as I'm not on the loo. 

I'm excited to hear back from you tomorrow once we know what team you're on!!!


----------



## poppy13

19 hours..... Getting excited now!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Weeee!!!! Exciting!!! And just think, you'll sleep about 7 of those away! So really it's only 12! lol.


----------



## Courtney917

Scan today! Let's see if baby is still a boy lol!!!!!


----------



## kezziek

Hope scan gos well today Courtney, be lovely for you to see your little fella again xxx

Poppy sorry you are having scary bleeding but it does sound lke what cupcake is describing so hopefully nothing to worry about and babes is obviously happy wrigglimg around in there. Looking forward to hearing your scan news tommorow and seeing your photos xxx


----------



## maybesoon

Good Luck Poppy! Keep us updated!!!

Good Luck today Courtney on your scan!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm sooooo sleepy today. Not sure why, but could really do with a nap!


----------



## BabyMay

Good luck on all the scans!


----------



## TTCBean

I'm freaking out a little bit here... we're getting our master bathroom shower and cabinets remodeled today so I was pulling out stuff from underneath the bathroom sinks and noticed everything was MOLDY! The pipe was leaking every time the faucet was turned on. :( I got a small mask (like the kinds they give you in the hospital when you have a cough) and removed the items, then sprayed it down with vinegar. I'm going to get DH to actually clean up once it soaks for a while. I did the stupid thing and Googled mold exposure during pregnancy and of course found out it's BAD BAD BAD. I feel so bad for my son! I hope everything is okay, but now I just feel gross and feel like mold is all over my body lol. And I can't get the smell of vinegar out of my nose.


----------



## jtink28

https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pro...boys-nursery-bedding||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_--_-

so i think we're buying this for little kiddo's bed. thoughts?


----------



## maybesoon

oh jtink... I love it!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

That is so cute jtink! I'm actually looking on PBK right now and decided to go with this set: https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pro.../?lineid=2&cm_src=E:romnursanenv&catalogId=31 just gotta wait for my Mom to see to agree on before buying :) She has great decor taste so her input is critical! For the past year I've been asking for Pottery Barn gc for birthdays/xmas, etc so I got some $$ saved up for baby!

What do you girls think?


----------



## jtink28

ttc, i am sure you are fine!! pretty positive the small amount of mold you unknowingly inhaled will do you no harm. we live in a vintage, older building in chicago, and have had little mold problems before. my landlord gets them cleaned up, and gets them inspected, and all is fine. do you rent or own? if you rent, talk to your landlord. if you own, talk to a real professional (maybe go to lowe's or home depot and talk to those guys - they are actually super smart about home stuff). 

i will say that happened to me at our last apartment, and i freaked. but the doctor told me that the mold exposure has to be really high in order to be harmful. a little underneath the sink should obviously be cleaned up, but will not permanently harm you :)

and stay off google!!! google has informed me before that i have cancer, that i've had a miscarriage, that i have a high probability of dying in a car crash. dr. google sucks! all it does is scare you.


----------



## jtink28

ttc, super super adorable!

i've been stalking pb kids and land of nod for cute bedding. when i saw this one went one sale, i immediately started counting my pennies :)
i get a christmas bonus on the 24th, so i'll buy it that day!! hoping it stays on sale!! :)


----------



## TTCBean

jtink28 said:


> ttc, i am sure you are fine!! pretty positive the small amount of mold you unknowingly inhaled will do you no harm. we live in a vintage, older building in chicago, and have had little mold problems before. my landlord gets them cleaned up, and gets them inspected, and all is fine. do you rent or own? if you rent, talk to your landlord. if you own, talk to a real professional (maybe go to lowe's or home depot and talk to those guys - they are actually super smart about home stuff).
> 
> i will say that happened to me at our last apartment, and i freaked. but the doctor told me that the mold exposure has to be really high in order to be harmful. a little underneath the sink should obviously be cleaned up, but will not permanently harm you :)
> 
> and stay off google!!! google has informed me before that i have cancer, that i've had a miscarriage, that i have a high probability of dying in a car crash. dr. google sucks! all it does is scare you.

Aw thank you so much, makes me feel better. We own our house so since we were having some renovations done this week in there I told the contractor to do what he needs to do to fix it. Looks like he'll have to pull a few pieces of wood out and some boards, then replace it with new. He said the mold is really saturated into it so we can't save it. It sucks I lost loads of beauty care products and some nice baskets from Pottery Barn... so weird I didn't catch it before it soaked into everything.

You are right about Dr. Google... even though I just read not to Google I typed in about dull cramping in pregnancy and all sorts came up!!! omg lol. I think it's just growing pains.:dohh:


----------



## maybesoon

ttc... I agree with jtink! Stay off Google!!! They tend to make things sound 100 times worse than it really is. I also agree that the small amount of mold most likely isn't going to affect you at all. We would all be amazed to find out how much we are actually around this type stuff & never know about it. 

Love the bedding.... Super cute!

My bff is doing my baby shower & now that we know we are having a boy was blowing me up last night with themes..... eeekkk!!! I can't believe it's already getting close to time to start thinking about this stuff!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks maybesoon, you girls always return me to earth lol. :)

So exciting about the baby shower... no idea who is doing mine yet. My friend mentioned when I first got pregnant she wanted to but hasn't mentioned it since. 

I wanted to share this mysterious floating hand picture I got of baby yesterday.. I can't figure out which way hes laying https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/Untitled.png hehe I love it so much, his perfect little hand :) I can't wait until I can touch it!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

What a perfect little hand :)


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks cupcake :)!


----------



## Courtney917

Well baby is all boy!!!! The scab hurt so much bc tech had to press hard bc baby was laying face down. Omg it wasn't enjoyable at all just painful!!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

awww LOVE the perfect hand pic!!!! 

As for pics I don't have mine with me today (they are at home) but I will upload the creepy pic I have of the facial shot they took yesterday of our boy.... I really wish they wouldn't have printed it out. He looks like an alien!! Super creepy pic!!! lol


----------



## TTCBean

I have a super creepy picture too, lol!! He's all lumpy, alien like and just looks odd!


----------



## pinktiara

I can't believe I haven't bought a thing yet mind you we have alot from my son still so next week after we find out what were having I'm instantly going to buy something pink or blue hahha


----------



## maybesoon

Ladies is it super weird that I want to get a "My First Christmas" ornament for my little guy to put on the tree this year????


----------



## TTCBean

Not weird at all LOL I was thinking about buying one too!

I haven't bought anything yet, but will be getting the crib set this afternoon I think :)!!


----------



## jtink28

I have totally thought of buying one, too. I don't think I'll put it on the tree, but I'll buy it and save it for next year. I don't think I can't wait a whole year to buy one!!


----------



## maybesoon

I love how you ladies make me feel "normal"!!!! I have been looking at them for a couple of weeks & every single time I see them I think "I wish I knew what we were having, I want one so badly".... Well now I do & I stinking want one BAD!!!!


----------



## BabyMay

Congrats Courtney! I can't believe how many boys there are! 

20 weeks today, halfway there, hope a little more than halfway though.


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats on the half-way mark BabyMay!!!!


----------



## pinktiara

haha trust me its much more exciting to put up a first Christmas ornament when its there actual first Christmas but I thought about it too


----------



## TTCBean

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007CRJHTE/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00 I bought baby's crib!!!!!


----------



## pinktiara

cute! I told hubby if its a girl were selling our brown one from my son and getting a white one hahah


----------



## maybesoon

ttc I love the crib.... I have looked at so many..... I just can't make up my mind....

But then again... I have looked at 5 billion boy names & can't decide on that either.... My little man is gonna end up being called No Name Meffert....:nope:


----------



## poppy13

I've had so many girl guesses for my scan pics!! Only 14 hours to go now!!

Do I need a full bladder for a 20 week scan?


----------



## jtink28

i wouldn't think you need a full bladder at all.
at my 16 week scan, the tech actually asked me to empty my bladder first. so i don't know?


----------



## maybesoon

poppy I don't know because all of my scans have been done with an empty bladder.....


----------



## TTCBean

My bladder was required to be full when they were measuring bones and the skull, but after that I was allowed to empty it, then they finished off looking at the baby, taking pictures and looking for gender. I was told when your bladder is full it acts as a balloon and pushes your uterus forward more so it's easier to get clear shots.


----------



## maybesoon

I honestly think it depends on the type of sonogram machine they are using. I know the doctor I saw yesterday (high risk doc) has what they call a stage 2 machine. From how they explained it, it's a better machine that is used for looking at the baby in terms of looking for problems, downs, growth issues, etc. It's a more powerful machine so maybe that's why I didn't have to have a full bladder....


----------



## Sass827

jt- that's the bedding I picked if we were going to have a boy! I LOVE it! And pottery barn linens are so worth every penny. They are so soft and last forever!


----------



## jtink28

https://www.landofnod.com/crib-bedding/kids-gear/singing-in-the-rainforest-crib-bedding/f11013

i was going to go with that bedding if it was a girl. i just loved how bright and feminine it was without being over-the-top girly.

what are you getting for a girl, sass???


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow. That rainforest bedding is beautiful. :)

I've not looked at bedding much really. She'll be in with us for a long time and wearing sleeping bags so doesn't really need bedding. 

Ordered our beautiful pram yesterday though. :)


----------



## pinktiara

I was told for my 20 week scan I don't have to have a full bladder so not sure what kind of machine they will be using but with my son I was about to burst haha so im happy. Its alot like the 3d i would assume since you also dont need a full bladder for that either.


----------



## jtink28

i had a 3D ultrasound at the best hospital in illinois. my bladder was empty.
so i don't really think it matters - it's up to the tech's preference.


----------



## pinktiara

Its definitely a different technology because my 3d ultrasound was non full bladder all my others were full bladder Im going to have to ask when I go in haha


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Poppy - They'd probably tell you if they needed it to be full. When I made my scan appt, I was given a sheet telling me that I need to drink 2 8oz glasses at least an hour before my appt, and not to use the bathroom.


----------



## Sass827

https://www.potterybarnkids.com/room/rom/romgnr/romnurbrkenv/?cm_type=lnav

I got this one, but because many of the pieces are discontinued, I had to buy it off eBay. The designers at pottery barn tried to convince me to wait for the newer designs to come out "sometime after the new year" but I was too nervous I wouldn't find something I liked as much.:baby:


Ugh. So I weighed myself this morning and I'm to 19 lbs now! Ahhh! Totally freaked. I'm trying to rationalize 19 lbs for 19 weeks, 40 lbs for 40 weeks, wouldn't be too bad, but I've heard you gain twice the weight at the end of the second and third, so am I more on track for 60 lbs? Eek! I'm freaking out over here.


----------



## TTCBean

Do you girls like this quilt better? https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/bradley-organic-nursery-bedding/?pkey=rromnurbacenv I am stuck between this one and the one I showed earlier https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pro.../?lineid=1&cm_src=E:romnursanenv&catalogId=31


----------



## Sass827

I like them both but I think the safari is much more unisex In case you want to use it for future LO's. What color are your walls?


----------



## MightyMom

I'd have more fun decorating with the safari print. Too much blue/brown in the other one for my taste.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hi ladies, wow, took a few days off and the thread wizzed along, has taken me ages to read through :haha:

Congrats on all the team blues :hugs: I have my scan on Monday, am excited but also very nervous as first and only scan and worried something will be wrong, i'm sure it won't, but I can't help it :nope:

I have a question, does anyone else have extreme baby brain? Mine is so bad, i'm usually on the ball, but I can't remember anything lately, it's crazy, I forgot I had driven to town the other day, I though DH drove and was shocked to find the kar key in my pocket :dohh: :haha:

It took me so long to catch up, that i've forgotten all that I wanted to comment on. I did want to say something on the type of birth though, here they don't do home birth, and you can get in the tub, but can't deliver in there, so that's 2 things scrapped from my list. Obviously I can't imagine how it will be on the day, but we are hoping for a natural birth and without having the cord cut immediately, so skin to skin contact from the beginnning. One concern I have is my hemorrhoids, i'm worried if they will cause me a problem when pushing, i'm going to discuss with my mw when I see her next Friday to see if she can reassure me :D


----------



## poppy13

1 hour until scan!!!!


----------



## lpjkp

Good luck with your scan poppy!

Mine is at 9am this morning...will update soon!x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Eeeee Poppy and LP - so excited to hear back from you. :)

Going back to what some of you ladies were talking about last night - even my 12w scan I didn't have to have a full bladder. My letter said "a full bladder is not required" it also said the same for my 16w 3d and for my 20w one next week. 

I was VERY relieved as I have a tiny bladder and would not have done well! Lol. 

This time next week my scan will be tomorrow. Very anxious and impatient. Just hoping the next week goes fast and that everything is ok at the scan.


----------



## kezziek

Good luck with the scans Poppy and Lpjkp!xxx

Ttcbean I prefer the safari one, nice light colours which you can use for a girl too one day if you needed too. It is similar to what we have and my little one loves the bright colours. We were able to get co-ordinting animal print canvases for the walls as we can't decorate due to renting and he is always pointing at them and talking about the animals  Sass I got all mine off ebay too at the time as mine had been discontinied too xxx


----------



## Storm7

Mine is also today! Late this afternoon though.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yay storm. :)

Are you going to find out gender?


----------



## Lady H

Good luck ladies with the scans. I have an absolute stinker of a cold. Feel awful and can't stop crying. Hope baby is ok.


----------



## Storm7

Hi Cupcake. There will be no gender reveal from us as we want to find out when baby arrives like we did with DD.


----------



## lpjkp

Quick update while im waiting to go back in! Had to go for a walk because baby won't show his face and heart properly! Little bugger! Everything is looking fine so far and he is definitely still a he!x


----------



## bobbles86

good luck with your scans ladies.

poppy waiting here to find out if your baby is a girl after all those girly guesses :)

kate xx


----------



## bobbles86

ooh I'm an onion :)

is it me or are onions quite small???

whatever I'm 17 weeks :happydance:

xx


----------



## lpjkp

Hey ladies,

As promised, I've got back from my 20 week scan and have some piccies to swoon over! Everything measured perfectly, and right smack bang in the middle of normal, and he's measuring right on track at 19+5, so over the moon! There's one piccie of him with his hand to his mouth, and the sonographer said "He must be laughing at me for being so naughty!"x
 



Attached Files:







Scan0001.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## bobbles86

lpjkp said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> As promised, I've got back from my 20 week scan and have some piccies to swoon over! Everything measured perfectly, and right smack bang in the middle of normal, and he's measuring right on track at 19+5, so over the moon! There's one piccie of him with his hand to his mouth, and the sonographer said "He must be laughing at me for being so naughty!"x

aww such gorgeous pics hun, he's adorable already :)

will you be having a 4d scan or will this be it now no more scans?

kate xx


----------



## lpjkp

We've already booked our 4D scan Kate!lol We got a good deal with a company called peek-a-baby...they've opened a new branch near us and we got a 25% off coupon so we've booked a growing giraffe scan...that means we get two 4D scans, one at 24 and one around 30 weeks and a DVD, 6 colour images and 20-35 piccies on CD for each one for £150...so that's a month away today on 13th Jan! I'm addicted to scans!lmao!


----------



## bobbles86

wow thats a fantastic deal!

I had a 4d scan with my last baby and it was amazing! 
xx


----------



## poppy13

Well the result is in!

*We're having a beautiful little boy! *

The cheeky monkey was facing the wrong way to check his spine so I had to go for a walk, eat a mars bar and drink a bottle of full fat/full sugar coke - not great at 9am! But it worked and he turned round. He then got even cheekier when she checked the sex at the end of the scan he had his hand down there!!

I was convinced right from finding out I was pregnant it was a boy and had been having dreams about changing boys nappies etc so really not surprised.

I just can't wait to meet him now - so in love with him it's untrue :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1361 (640x477).jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bobbles86

Wow poppy a boy! Congratulations! 
Right where are all these girls hiding?

Kate x


----------



## lpjkp

Congratulations poppy! How exciting!!! xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Another boy!! Congrats Poppy!!

So glad your scan went well.

LP - love your cheeky photos! How cute. Wonderful news that he's all perfect.


----------



## jtink28

TTCBean said:


> Do you girls like this quilt better? https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/bradley-organic-nursery-bedding/?pkey=rromnurbacenv I am stuck between this one and the one I showed earlier https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pro.../?lineid=1&cm_src=E:romnursanenv&catalogId=31

i am buying the monkey see, monkey do set already! cute!


----------



## Courtney917

Awww congrats Poppy!!! Another blue bump! Wow!!!!!! Soooooo many boys!


----------



## Lady H

Congrats Poppy and LP.:flower:

I got the full genetic results back today and everything is normal:happydance::happydance:

I can now reveal we are on team......:pink::cloud9:

Doing my best to even up that boy count and my Chinese gender predictor was correct!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yaaaaaaaaay!!! Another girl!!!!

And even better news that she is all perfect. :)

Welcome to the best Team Lady H!! ;) :haha:


----------



## Laubull

Congrats on all of the boy/girl news, I still can't believe the amount of boys, there must be a lot of girls hiding in team yellow! x


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats Lady H!!!!! Finally another girl!!!! I was joking with DH and saying that we shouldve waited if we wanted to try for the girl bc apparently April and May babies born in 2013 are mostly boys!!! Lol


----------



## Sass827

Congrats! Congrats all around! Lp- looks like he's sucking his thumb! So cute! Congrats poppy and cupcake! Go buy something for LO!


----------



## kezziek

Oh wow congratulations LadyH and Poppy!!! 

Such cute pics Lpjkp, what a lovely boy!

It's still a week until we find out what we are having, although part of me wants to stay team yellow. I will see on the day i think. I'm quite good at spotting willies on scans now! Don't need the sonographers help lol x

Almost finished christmas shopping now phew. Just got to sort the food out really. Only thing is norovirus is going round my a lot of my friends family so I'm in a state of acute paranoia now :-( just hate it but would rather have it now and recover before christmas then catch it right on top of christmas, as so looking forward to seeing family and the boys are so excited especially my eldest. He understands more now what christmas is all about and keeps talking about his presents lol  x


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies.... Such great news this morning with scans I see!!!

Congrats LadyH and Poppy!!! 

Absolutely love the pics lpjkp, what a cute little boy!

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## jtink28

i really can't believe how many boys there are! i bet the girls are hiding on team yellow :)

seeing all these scans makes me eager for my next week on dec. 28th! it's my 20 week scan, but it'll be done at 21+4. eager to see my little boy again!!


----------



## BabyMay

Congrats to all the new scans! So exciting, I can't read fast enough as I try to catch up with all the results since I am in the US and you find out when I am sleeping! 

For those of you who know what has the growth of your leg hair been like? Mine is not growing at all and my dh is pissed bc he really wants a boy. He says all dads want a by first to pass on their seed.... Hahaha. I got pissed bc I am good with either I just was hormonal with his comment! 

We have our scan in one week, but am not finding out. But it is getting harder with all the excitement I get just for hearing about all of yours.


----------



## jtink28

i don't think the growth of the hair on your legs has anything to do with a boy or girl. my best friend is 24 weeks pregnant with a boy, and the hair on her legs basically stopped growing. i'm 19 weeks pregnant with a boy, and my hair grows like crazy. those old wives' tales are just that - tales :)

what will your husband do if it's a girl?? i hope he was being silly, and not serious, because i'd be really offended if he was truly angry!


----------



## jtink28

ps - you can also tell him that if it's a girl, it was HIS sperm that made it a girl! so the fault lies entirely with him!! :haha:


----------



## kezziek

Haha so true jtink! My hair did grow faster with my boys but i think it's just an old wives tale. This time it's just the same as normal. I had a hairy belly too with my first boy but not my second, lovely ey!x


----------



## maybesoon

I would honestly say that my leg hair growth has slowed down a little with my little man....


----------



## poppy13

maybesoon said:


> I would honestly say that my leg hair growth has slowed down a little with my little man....

I'd agree with that too.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Mine's growing slower with my tiny lady. But it doesn't grow much anyway.

My nails are beautiful though!


----------



## BabyMay

Oh yes he was joking, he thinks he is funny! I did tell him well the sex was up to you. Then he looked down at his privates and said. Come on boys it was one job! He would be in big trouble with me if he was serious about it. Haha

I know they are all old wives tales, but still fun.


----------



## maybesoon

oh wow!!! In the other forum I'm in we have a debate going on spanking & not spanking.... Maybe it wasn't such a great decision to join in that discussion.........


----------



## julesjules100

Congrats to those with new gender reveals!

I had another scan today (20 weeks) and his is still most certainly a boy. Great shot of his willy! Couple of scan pics below x

PS the hair on my legs is rampant, normally bad but even worse since getting preggo.
 



Attached Files:







Baby 1.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 6









baby 2.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jtink28

so cute jules! the first one it looks like he's smilling :)


----------



## julesjules100

Yeah I though that too but then I wasn't sure if this was something that was learned when they were outside!


----------



## jtink28

i'm sure it's not because he's happy, rather because it's just a facial expression he's learning how to make.
either ways, it's adorable! :)


----------



## maybesoon

awww super cute jules!!! I say he's smiling!!! I know on our 3/4d our kiddo was smiling off & on!!


----------



## Lady H

Cute Jules, definitely a smile!


----------



## julesjules100

Ha ha, he's in the Christmas spirit already! At one point he looked like he was dancing in there.


----------



## BabyMay

So cute, Jules!


----------



## pinktiara

So cute Jules


----------



## TTCBean

To the ladies looking at Pottery Barn Kids sets... today they have free shipping! I almost ordered last night, but when I saw they wanted over $40 for shipping I closed the page, LOL. Went back this morning to suck up the fee and saw that it's free today!!!


----------



## Storm7

Congrats to the new team blues and on the scans ladies! 

My scan also went well - all measuring right on schedule and looking healthy. Still team yellow here!


----------



## pinktiara

congrats to all the girls added to the group :) found this last night just about died https://www.babybedding.com/ you can even get the fabric to match your bedding eeek and they ship to Canada sweeeet


----------



## bobbles86

hi ladies, congrats to all who have found out what you're having. it's so exciting :)

I was hoping you would all have a last minute guess on what sex you think my bubs is... scan is sunday so trying to get as many guesses as possible then we will see who's right :)

kate xx
 



Attached Files:







20121116_141511.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hann12

Great scan pics Jules! 

Kate - I'm rubbish and have no idea but I'm excited to hear on Sunday!


----------



## jtink28

kate, i say boy!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

Kate I don't have a clue.... But lets keep those boys coming in!!!! hehehe


----------



## bobbles86

thanks ladies... come on girls more guesses everyones welcome to chime in :)

you know everyone around me just assumes we wont want another boy... what utter rubbish that is. This is our 4th baby and will be our last and as we have 3 boys of course ot would be nice to complete our family with a bit of pink... however there is something quite special about having 4 boys, just us and the boys you know... so as long as baby is healthy and growing well then I'll be over the button moon!!

kate xx


----------



## maybesoon

lol Kate.... My bff has 3 girls (can't have anymore kiddos) has said throughout I was having a girl (so she could get rid of all her baby stuff). But the second the doc said boy on Tuesday she was over the moon & kept saying over & over "I finally get my boy!" Her husband has already bought Nascar onsies for our boy... My husband thinks it's funny cause we will be sharing kiddos!! She & I have been friends for almost 30 years & our families are really close. We spend holidays together & everything.... So our kids will grow up thinking they are cousins....


----------



## Courtney917

bobbles86 said:


> thanks ladies... come on girls more guesses everyones welcome to chime in :)
> 
> you know everyone around me just assumes we wont want another boy... what utter rubbish that is. This is our 4th baby and will be our last and as we have 3 boys of course ot would be nice to complete our family with a bit of pink... however there is something quite special about having 4 boys, just us and the boys you know... so as long as baby is healthy and growing well then I'll be over the button moon!!
> 
> kate xx

Couldn't agree more! Although I wanted a girl this time to have the experience of raising a girl, I am so happy my boys get to have another brother!!!! I HATE when people frown when I say I am having another boy! As if its a curse?!? We will be trying for one more shortly after this one is born and of course everyone is like "maybe #4 will be a girl." My reply is usually...probably not lol. 


I am not sure what Baby #4 is for you but my gut told me girl when I looked at the pic...no reason for my guess just my feeling lol. Lots of luck to you on Sunday I hope your baby is HEALTHY and PERFECT:flower:. Keep us posted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Ladies I need name help..... We can't seem to find anything that we really love. We have looked at millions of name websites, but nothing screams baby boy Meffert!!!

We kinda both are ok with Mason McCrae Meffert (McCrae from Lonesome Dove the movie, dh's all time favorite... He wanted to name him Augustus McCrae & I refused).... But that's an awful lot of M's....

UGH.... I wanted a boy so badly & now that I have him I can't seem to find a name for him..... I feel terrible...


----------



## bobbles86

maybesoon how lovely that you have such a wonderful relationship with your friend!! I filled up a bit when i read that - stupid hormones :)

courtney - honestly i think sometimes peoples brains aren't connected to their mouths! 

I am convinced we can't make girls haha... 

I love this baby so much already I have bonded with him/her and cannot wait to be able to say him... or her lol x


----------



## jtink28

my husband is the oldest of 4 boys, and they're all super super close. i think it would be lovely to have 4 boys!!

but it would also be adorable to see 3 older brothers have a little girl to protect :)

either way, how fun to have 4!!! yay!


----------



## Courtney917

LOL tell me about it! My mom had 4 girls and all she keeps telling me is how she "never wanted a boy." Really?!!?!? Its rather offensive especially coming from my own mother! I am also convinced we only make boys!!!! LOL I would like a girl for my 4th but will be just as happy to have a house full of caring and loving boys like my sons and husband are!!!


----------



## lpjkp

Kate,that looks like my little boy at 11 weeks...im guessing team blue!x


----------



## kezziek

Great thinking Bobbles and Courtney- I love the boy love, makes me so sad when people put boys down and assume your family isn't complete without a girl. Don't get me wrong I would love to experience having a girl but I also love the thought of my three little men growing up together- and I get to remain the princess of the house lol  I would just faint if i ever heard the words its a girl at a scan with a mixture of fear, disabelief and excitment I think. 

Bobbles i think girly for you but I'm not 100% have you got any photos of your boys at same age you could post to see if they look different? x


----------



## kezziek

Maybesoon don't feel too bad about not having a definate name yet we were awful at deciding and decided to wait until our babies were born to 100% decide and see what fit and felt right. Poor babies were not named offically for a few days:-\ xxx


----------



## pinktiara

I love having a boy I really wanted a girl with Carter but hes so amazing such a well behaved little man and I always thought he would be a daddy's boy but he is my little man loves to bake, cook do crafts and dance haha my poor hubby. Im sure this will all change when he gets older but i'm loving it for now. I would love a girl to even things out but another boy would be awesome too.


----------



## pinktiara

I have a girls name picked out but no boys haha im really thinking its a girl but 100 bucks says boy than im in trouble lol


----------



## Hann12

Courtney - my Mil had 3 boys an always says she never wanted a girl. It is a bit of a weird thing to say I think! 
My SIL was told she was carrying a boy with her first and she cried because she wanted a girl, she talked herself into believing that they were wrong but he came out boy and she tells everyone how she wished he had been a girl in front of him. It's very sad! She now has a girl and she's still not happy as she wants another and they can't afford it. I think it's a shame that some people will never be happy with what they have no matter what they get


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. :) You were all so chatty last night! :)

Bobbles your scan looks quite different to mine so I say it's lucky boy #4 :) But I am bad at these things. :) 

Pink tiara - we only had a boys name picked. And then about 2 days before our scan we decided a girls name and it all seemed so perfect that she was a girl. 

So you might find a boys name springs itself on you from nowhere. 

I almost feel like my lady got tired of hearing us say our boys name and shouted out like "hello! I'm a girl! This is my name!" As we both decided on it out of nowhere and in 10 minutes or so after months of deliberation. And it wasn't even a name on any of our lists.


----------



## bobbles86

just for comparison ladies this is my 12 week scan with my last baby boy :) 

what do you think??

kate xx
 



Attached Files:







zander 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lady H

I'm saying boy again!


----------



## bobbles86

thanks lady h :)

I'm so outnumbered in this house... love it though :haha: xx


----------



## Hann12

Honestly Kate I really don't think you can tell from the photos. At least you can know for sure on Sunday x


----------



## bobbles86

I know Hann I just love torturing myself :)

its not that i'm bothered what the sex is I'm just majorly impatient :haha:

can't wait to see my little wriggler again

xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning Ladies....

Awww congrats LadyH on team :pink:, Poppy on team :blue: and courtney team :blue:

Ill update the page!

Our scan is in 3days at 10am! oh i cant wait, im sooo bloody impatient lol... I couldnt give a hooter what gender baby is and im quite excited at the thought of having 3 boys, im thinking of when they grow up, there can all play together and then when older go out together, do boys/men things... My Partner had 3 older brothers and him and his 2 oldest brothers would always go out drinking together, then go fishing together.. I think if my partner had of been a girl it would of been very very different and he would of more or less felt like a lonely child... So i feel if anything im swaying more towards a boy which seems to be Wrong amongst most people they all assume i want a Girl?? strangeeeeeeee


----------



## Babee_Bugs

If ive missed anyone please let me know :)


----------



## Courtney917

Hann12 said:


> Courtney - my Mil had 3 boys an always says she never wanted a girl. It is a bit of a weird thing to say I think!
> My SIL was told she was carrying a boy with her first and she cried because she wanted a girl, she talked herself into believing that they were wrong but he came out boy and she tells everyone how she wished he had been a girl in front of him. It's very sad! She now has a girl and she's still not happy as she wants another and they can't afford it. I think it's a shame that some people will never be happy with what they have no matter what they get


That is really mean to say it right in front of him:-(. My boys wanted a sister but they are excited to have a new baby in the house regardless of gender. It's like some people can't have any children at all and would love a baby regardless of gender. I've been lucky to be blessed with 3 little boys when some can't even have one.


----------



## bobbles86

Courtney917 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Courtney - my Mil had 3 boys an always says she never wanted a girl. It is a bit of a weird thing to say I think!
> My SIL was told she was carrying a boy with her first and she cried because she wanted a girl, she talked herself into believing that they were wrong but he came out boy and she tells everyone how she wished he had been a girl in front of him. It's very sad! She now has a girl and she's still not happy as she wants another and they can't afford it. I think it's a shame that some people will never be happy with what they have no matter what they get
> 
> 
> That is really mean to say it right in front of him:-(. My boys wanted a sister but they are excited to have a new baby in the house regardless of gender. It's like some people can't have any children at all and would love a baby regardless of gender. I've been lucky to be blessed with 3 little boys when some can't even have one.Click to expand...


totally agree :thumbup: xx


----------



## jtink28

my stepmother is a very bitter and hateful woman. she has one child, my 15 year old brother. when she was pregnant with him, she was convinced he was finally her "beautiful girl" that she'd always wanted, and that she said God would give her. when they went to the ultrasound and found out her girl was actually a boy, she burst into tears, and locked herself into her bedroom for 3 days. she cried for weeks. i couldn't believe it - she'd tried for 10 years to have a baby, and now that she had one, she was upset he was a boy???
she loves him to pieces, but still mentions how she never got to have her girl. it infuriates me. it made me realize that each child is a precious, precious gift, and children aren't a _right_. they are a gift, plain and simple.


----------



## bobbles86

thats horrible. 

I could never feel like that about any of my beautiful babies 

I feel blessed that I've been given 3 boys, if this is another boy then yay 4 boys a perfectly perfect round number of brothers to play together and do brotherly things :)

if it's a girl then yay, I get to buy girly things and do her hair and stuff and the boys get a lovely baby sister to adore and probably be overprotective over :)

it really is a win win situation :happydance: x


----------



## maybesoon

I think my problem is that now I know he's a boy I wanna start calling him by name.... And we have to have a name picked before we leave the hospital. I know I have plenty of time, but what if we can't get it figured out in time.... ugh.... I'm such a worry wart about stuff I shouldn't be worried about. I'm sure when I see him the name will come. I just need to figure out how to be patient & not obsessive....

Hope everyone has a great Friday & super weekend....


----------



## jtink28

my husband found these little socks, and just couldn't resist (my husband is a huge, huge sports fan, obviously a Jordan fan cause he's from Chicago :) )

baby's first Jordans!
 



Attached Files:







Jordans.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bobbles86

aww maybesoon it took us ages to come up with our last 2 babies names. You will think of one thats perfect and then wonder what you were worried about. It'll probably come to you when you least expect it :)

Jtink they are so cute!! I can't wait to start buying stuff!!

xx


----------



## Lady H

I've been looking at baby girl clothes today trying to get my head around it. Some people are so talented, check this out https://www.theflowerstork.com/gbu0-catshow/baby_bouquet.html?gclid=CNy385GZmrQCFbMbtAodtjYAEw

https://www.google.co.uk/products/c...&sa=X&ei=D0TLUMIJ843TBcCwgeAB&ved=0CFEQ8wIwAw

I also love those nappy cakes. My friend did a fab video on how to make one step by step https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-fsWVYrAgc&sns=em

Luckily my Mum is creative and will spend hours with my little girl doing craft stuff!


----------



## BabyMay

My husband would love those Jordan socks! So cute!


----------



## jtink28

my husband has 3 younger brothers, and they've all been waiting for a boy. i have a feeling this kid is going to spoiled! oh no.... :)


----------



## Courtney917

That's terrible jtink! Yes they are certainly a gift. After 4 miscarriages and trying for a year I know how special these gifts truly are<3


----------



## Hann12

I agree, I find it shocking that people can be that mean about a gender - especially in front of the child. 

Babee - so excited to hear what you are having too!

I'll probably be in the minority for saying this but I am not a fan of nappy cakes and bouquets. I found they look nice but the quality of the clothes in them were not that good. Maybe I was just sent bad ones but its put me off!


----------



## jtink28

hann, i kinda agree with you. i think the diaper cakes are adorable, but a total waste.
i'm such a germ freak.

all those diapers have had someone's hands all over them, rolling them into shapes and such. gives me the heebie jeebies. but they're cute!


----------



## pinktiara

Im dying here i cant believe after 7 weeks of waiting i finally find out tuesday once this weekend is over its one more day to get through than 830 tuesday I find out!!!!! Were taking my son with us hes convinced its a boy hes probably right lol


----------



## TTCBean

Baby's crib arrived today! Woah, only 2 day shipping. Sooo excited. Is it too early to start putting together baby's room?


----------



## jtink28

ladies, i have finally, finally felt this boy kick! and really kick, no mistaking it!

it's a good story. i was having a little brown-ish discharge, not a lot, mabye about the size of thumb, and hadn't had that before. so i called the on-call doctor, just to make sure, even though i felt kinda foolish. she was nice, but very clinical, and started using words like "threatened miscarriage" and said there was nothing they could do to stop a miscarriage at 19 weeks. UM, ok, i called about some brown disccharge, not bleeding or cramping or anything. 
i hung up the phone and just started bawling. i'm not a person who cries easily, but she worked me up into a frenzy. i was worried cause i hadn't felt the baby kick, and this dumb doctor scared me. i was crying so hard, and right in the middle of a sob, i felt a huge kick down low that almost took my breath away. no mistaking it! my husband says the baby could probably tell something was going on, and it was his way of saying, "chill out, mama. everything is fine! i'm ok!" 
since then, i've been feeling him bump around in there. :cloud9:
definitely a story i'm going to tell him when he's older.
i just love him so much already!


----------



## jtink28

TTCBean said:


> Baby's crib arrived today! Woah, only 2 day shipping. Sooo excited. Is it too early to start putting together baby's room?

it's never too early!!! what crib did you get?


----------



## pinktiara

My son was in a bassinet in our room until about 3 months than we set the crib up but it never hurts to be prepared :)


----------



## pinktiara

jtink28 said:


> ladies, i have finally, finally felt this boy kick! and really kick, no mistaking it!
> 
> it's a good story. i was having a little brown-ish discharge, not a lot, mabye about the size of thumb, and hadn't had that before. so i called the on-call doctor, just to make sure, even though i felt kinda foolish. she was nice, but very clinical, and started using words like "threatened miscarriage" and said there was nothing they could do to stop a miscarriage at 19 weeks. UM, ok, i called about some brown disccharge, not bleeding or cramping or anything.
> i hung up the phone and just started bawling. i'm not a person who cries easily, but she worked me up into a frenzy. i was worried cause i hadn't felt the baby kick, and this dumb doctor scared me. i was crying so hard, and right in the middle of a sob, i felt a huge kick down low that almost took my breath away. no mistaking it! my husband says the baby could probably tell something was going on, and it was his way of saying, "chill out, mama. everything is fine! i'm ok!"
> since then, i've been feeling him bump around in there. :cloud9:
> definitely a story i'm going to tell him when he's older.
> i just love him so much already!

Awe im sorry about the dr part thats aweful but glad you felt baby kick isnt it awesome I have been feeling flutters for weeks but he or she is certainly kicking now haha its very reassuring.


----------



## TTCBean

I got the Babyletto Hudson in Espresso/White :) It's so cute. https://www.amazon.com/babyletto-Hudson-Convertible-Toddler-Espresso/dp/B007CRJHTE

Baby will be in our room the first couple of months in a bassinet, but thought it would be nice to get a crib and a room all set up with his things, etc. I figured I'd be changing nappies and clothing in there.


----------



## jtink28

god, i have the worst pregnancy brain. you already posted the crib! 
too cute!! love it!


----------



## TTCBean

Haha that's ok :) I have super pregnancy brain these days too! lol


----------



## pinktiara

that was our plan too but Carters room was upstairs where the change table was so that shortly ended hahah


----------



## Hann12

I'm setting up a change station downstairs and upstairs, too lazy to go up every time!! Our baby will be in with us for a while too - much easier when BF plus I like to check on it a lot in the early days! we will probably look in the sales for furniture though. I want to get a bundle of a cot, wardrobe and chest of drawers with change top. Our current one for DD we got in mamas and papas in the sale. They don't do it anymore though but we have been very happy with it as its solid oak so is ageing well, looks brand new still!


----------



## Sass827

Oh JT! I'm so happy for you. Enjoy the kicks while they still feel nice and not too painful. :) 
maybe- what about Grayson? or Tyson? I know you said Mason but I agree it's a lot of M's. And I know how you all roll down in Texas with all of your cool names (I make yearbooks for a living and get lots of sample books from TX). Must be pressure. 
AFM, had my anatomy scan today. The private place was right - she's all girl. All looked good. One weird thing though; they said she weighed 13 ozs. sounded right to me, but then I got an email from baby center saying 19 weeks is about 8 oz. Do you think I'm carrying a big baby or maybe my EDD is off a bit?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Great news about the kicking sweetie. :) I can't wait for a big kick. 

We have a changing station already that I love. Got it from Freecycle a while back. DH is going to paint it soon and we're going to put new knobs on the drawers. Might make our own ones so they're really pretty. 

We just had a new wardrobe delivered today. 

I think we're going to get a cot in the new year. There's an IKEA one I like that's a good price. About £60 and the mattress is £60 as well. 

We're going for that one as you can put it together with just 3 of the sides. So we'll do that and then attach it to our bed. 

If you google 'sidecar crib' you'll see what I mean. :)

Just makes sense to me to have her close like that. But I'm not very confident with proper bed sharing. So I feel it's the best option for us.


----------



## MightyMom

With DD we kept a playpen downstairs that had a fold-up changing table on it. There was no way I was walking all the way upstairs every time I wanted to change a nappy! It also meant I could keep her close during naps. :)


----------



## Hann12

Sass - I wouldn't worry too much about the weight now - the what to expect app says 10oz, the babybump says 8.5oz, so I think they are all different and all estimates anyway :)


----------



## Sass827

Thanks Hann. I think I'm doing some wishful thinking that she's monster sized and I can just attribute all of the weight to her lol!


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake - are you buying a normal 4 sided cot and just not attaching a side to it? I want to side car but the cots I've seen that are built for that are costing circa £300 which seems pointless to me as they'll transfer to a cotbed after 3-6 months and we won't need the side car.


----------



## Hann12

Sass827 said:


> Thanks Hann. I think I'm doing some wishful thinking that she's monster sized and I can just attribute all of the weight to her lol!

Well she could be a bigger baby! Some people do just have bigger babies!


----------



## jtink28

my best friend was told that her baby was going to be over 10 pounds, and that she needed to have a c-section. like a doofus, my best friend agreed, and had a 7 pound baby. hm.

so i think there's really no exact way for doctors to know how much your baby truly weighs! i'm sure your girl will be normal sized :)


----------



## Hann12

I agree jtink - I had a scan last time at 36 weeks and was told my DD would be 7.5-8 pounds. I had them feel her even a few days before she was born - the hospitals top consultant di - and they all said she was average to big, and she came out 5 pounds 15. They tend to over estimate than under from what I've heard/seen.


----------



## pinktiara

we also have the pack and play with the basinette the change station and the snuggle bed on it its amazing my son slept like a dream in that thing for about 3 months till he was too big haha. We still have his crib but sold most of the other stuff since we didnt have the room to store it at the time. I know this time around half the stuff we wont need so that saves us alot!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann12 said:


> Cupcake - are you buying a normal 4 sided cot and just not attaching a side to it? I want to side car but the cots I've seen that are built for that are costing circa £300 which seems pointless to me as they'll transfer to a cotbed after 3-6 months and we won't need the side car.

Yup. :) Apparently the Gulliver Cot (£60) works great. :) 

I keep looking at the Arms Reach Co-Sleeper and the BabyBay but like you say they are SO much money. With the Ikea cot it can be a proper cot once we're done with co-sleeping. :) Not quite sure how the transition will work - but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. 

If you google there are some great blogs where ladies have done it with the IKEA cots. :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I really really would look too far into how much baby weighs etc...

I had growth scans with my 1st because i was small and underweight when i first booked in with midwife and there were concerned he would be small... at 36weeks there said he weighed 6lb... and at 41weeks+1 he weighed 8lb 14 and half ounces...

second son there did the same thing! i had growth scans and at 38weeks had another scan and he was 6lbs!!! The day he was born, the midwife felt my tummy and said ooo 9lb 4oz... He was born at 39weeks+5 and he was 9lb 2oz!!! 

I think midwifes can give you a more accurate size guide on baby that any technical scan :)


Well i decided to sell the Bugaboo Cameleon! and ive bought a propper Pram! it also has a stand so i can use the carrycot as a overnight bed :)
https://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=26115261

Ive decided to start the nursery after xmas, before i get wayyyyyyy too big to be able to move haha


----------



## TTCBean

Baby is doing serious karate moves right now, I love feeling it!! Makes me laugh and feel so happy!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

mine seems to have hiccups constantly! lol x


----------



## BabyMay

So annoyed! Just found out my dh cousin is now pregnant. Now knowing my dh's side of the family my baby will fall into the shadows and all the attention will be about her and her baby. This happens with our weddings. I am just not going to deal with it. I feel horrible for my husband bc he even said now he is worried about his mom caring mor about his cousins baby than his. This is not the hormonal pregnant lady they want to deal with! Plus when we told his cousin we were pregnant she didn't say anything..... Still has not said anything to me about it.

Sorry needed to vent! I want to scream!


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry baby may. That sucks. I hope your mil comes through with a nice surprise for you and DH.


----------



## kezziek

BabyMay so sorry you feel like this :-( is it because your mums really close to her neice? I can't imagine that she would care more about her great-neice/nephew then her own grandchild though? If thats the case then I'm really sorry and hope she comes good for you. X


----------



## poppy13

My gorgeous, wriggly, cheeky little boy likes you girls! Whenever I'm reading this thread he moves around...lots!!

Babymay sorry about your mil. I'm sure when the time comes she'll know where her priorities should lie and will do the right thing.

Just think...this time next year our little cuties will be getting excited about all the sparkly things! I sat last night thinking what munchkin could make as a tree dec at about 8 months old. How silly is that!!!

Also do any you UK ladies watch Emmerdale? How emotional is the Rachael storyline? I sobbed! But I cry at anything to do with poorly or ill treated kids at the moment. Getting ready to be a mummy I guess! Xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Poppy I can't wait for next Christmas. :)

All the babies will just love the lights and music and excitement :)

I'm sure we'll be able to help them open some presents and things too. All that paper will be good fun. :)

DH is soooo excited already bless him. :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

BabyMay said:


> So annoyed! Just found out my dh cousin is now pregnant. Now knowing my dh's side of the family my baby will fall into the shadows and all the attention will be about her and her baby. This happens with our weddings. I am just not going to deal with it. I feel horrible for my husband bc he even said now he is worried about his mom caring mor about his cousins baby than his. This is not the hormonal pregnant lady they want to deal with! Plus when we told his cousin we were pregnant she didn't say anything..... Still has not said anything to me about it.
> 
> Sorry needed to vent! I want to scream!

awww hunnie, i know exactly what your feeling hunnie!!!

When we lost our baby in April this year, i got awwwww from MIL (didnt expect too much!) anyways within a week my belly still hadnt gone down (i was about 13weeks when i lost the baby) and she grabbed hold of my belly and said: "oh i see your belly hasnt gone down?!" i was like WTFFFFFF :growlmad:

Then my partners Niece, who is my MIL's Grand-daughter was living with her because her dad Passed away in February this year. Decided to come to our house to tell us she was pregnant 3weeks after my Miscarriage happened!... She had just turned 18 with her boyfriend for less than 2 minutes and shes just VILE!.. anyways i was angry gealous annoyed, why them and not me blah blah.... Then my MIL and FIL came down! Oh guess what were gonna be great grand parents! ooo aint it exciting... while i just sat there and honestly just wanted to scream... My partner rushed out to them when there went and said look its abit in-sensitive to come to ours and go on like that, when we have just lost a very much wanted baby only a matter of weeks ago!... So anyways there apologised and brought me some flowers...

Then i fell pregnant again almost instantly, but it wasnt right from the start, we told the MIL and FIL that yay were expecting, this time we didnt even get a Awww or Yay congrats.. Nothing! so anyways i ignored that... Pregnancy was bad from word go, constantly bleeding and it was nip or tuck whether baby would survive so anyways 8weeks later a scan confirmed that the baby had died and i was miscarrying again... So we told MIL AGAIN and this time i got: "oh well nevermind, its not so bad for you to lose a baby as you already got 2 kids, whereas for nikki (her grand-daughter) it would be worst"... I just sat there absolutely Stunned!!! we tried for 3 bloody years to have another child, and we lost 3 how is any of that easy to deal with???

Then i got told to relax as i was trying too hard and should use a pillow under my bum after sex!!! I kindly pointed out to her, getting pregnant isnt hard for me, its staying pregnant that is!... she didnt have much to say then.

Her grand-daughter is due in january and im due in april... and all she goes on about is her Grand-Daughters Baby!... Pee's me right off as this is her grand-child too. But she doesnt see it like that. So stuff her i couldnt give a toss.

I didnt plan on having a baby just to Please Her! :)


----------



## BabyMay

Baby bugs that is horrible! I guess I will see how it all goes. My mom, dad and sisters are awesome. They are so excited and we talk abut it all the time. My niece is three and is basically preparing to have my baby as a baby for her. She wants to out a crib in her room and she says the cutest things. 

Thank you all for listening. I have just decided to try and move on saying, I can only control what I do and have to put my baby and husband first and I know we will be happy! 

So excited for Christmas next year, there are so mant cute little clothes we will be putting our beautiful babies in!


----------



## pinktiara

Went for my sons santa photos today its the first year he didnt have either a sad face or a hand in his face haha super impressed Cant wait till next year when I have him and baby in a santa photo eeek!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ahhh you get some right odd people!!.. sometimes i think im the only "Normal" person on the planet haha...

I just dont take much notice of her!, when she said those things to me, i told my mum and she was fuming! I had to stop my mum from having a go at her :/ OOppsss.. My mum just said to me, your baby is special Leanne and it was loved before you's created him/her, thats all that matters aslong as you, Lee and the boys love the baby thats what matters!... And shes right.

MIL said to me today oh Text me when you find out on monday what your having! i just went oh yeh... But in me head thought everyone on facebook and BNB will know before you :rofl:

Ooo ya can tell its getting near to xmas! the Knives are coming out haha


----------



## bobbles86

2 hours to go... nervous but don't know why haha xxx


----------



## Lady H

Exciting!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oooh Bobbles. You'll know by now!!!

Can't wait to hear from you. Xxx


----------



## bobbles86

It's a boy! I'll upload some pics in a bit. He's a wriggler she had to chase him around haha... he is doing beautifully in there and I'm so in love with him already xxx


----------



## TTCBean

Congratulations bobbles!!! :) All those boys, how amazing!!


----------



## Lady H

Yay I got it right from your other scan
congrats xx


----------



## kezziek

Congratulations Bobbles! Lovely perfect family of four now! I look forward to seeing photos of the little man xxx

Eek my scan is on Thursday too and we will know then if baby is definately a boy 

Babee very excited for you tommorow hun! Can't wait to hear your news xxxxx


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Kate! Really happy for you!


----------



## Courtney917

I've been reading about the children and teachers that lost their lives in Connecticut. Ugh its so sad, I've been crying since it happened. As a teacher it hits close to home bc I can't even imagine the terror and fear those teachers had when they heard those shots. The children were ages 6-7. My son is the same age. I cannot imagine losing him. The parents of those children probably had holiday gifts wrapped for them, they were makign plans for the school vacations coming up. Now they'll be making funeral arrangements for their beautiful babies. Hold your loved ones close, you never know when it will be their last day. 

I'm sorry it just hits so close to home and I needed to write about it :(


----------



## bobbles86

here is my beautiful boy... we don't have a name yet.

waving and yawning, one in 4d, one of his bits... he wasn't shy :)

kate xx
 



Attached Files:







20121216_151836.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 8









20121216_151641.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 10









20121216_151958.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 9









20121216_151615.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4









20121216_151517.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Courtney917 said:


> I've been reading about the children and teachers that lost their lives in Connecticut. Ugh its so sad, I've been crying since it happened. As a teacher it hits close to home bc I can't even imagine the terror and fear those teachers had when they heard those shots. The children were ages 6-7. My son is the same age. I cannot imagine losing him. The parents of those children probably had holiday gifts wrapped for them, they were making plans for the school vacations coming up. Now they'll be making funeral arrangements for their beautiful babies. Hold your loved ones close, you never know when it will be their last day.
> 
> I'm sorry it just hits so close to home and I needed to write about it :(

I was wondering when this news was going to hit the baby boards... I'm a teacher in Connecticut (about 40 minutes away from Sandy Hook). It's so incredibly sad - I agree, I've been crying a lot over it, too. Some sick people in this world. Those poor babies had barely started their lives - and those teachers (and principal & psychologist) were so brave to protect the little ones. My heart goes out to them. This hit WAY too close to home :cry:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwww Yay congrats Bobbles :) Ill update the board x


----------



## Courtney917

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> I've been reading about the children and teachers that lost their lives in Connecticut. Ugh its so sad, I've been crying since it happened. As a teacher it hits close to home bc I can't even imagine the terror and fear those teachers had when they heard those shots. The children were ages 6-7. My son is the same age. I cannot imagine losing him. The parents of those children probably had holiday gifts wrapped for them, they were making plans for the school vacations coming up. Now they'll be making funeral arrangements for their beautiful babies. Hold your loved ones close, you never know when it will be their last day.
> 
> I'm sorry it just hits so close to home and I needed to write about it :(
> 
> I was wondering when this news was going to hit the baby boards... I'm a teacher in Connecticut (about 40 minutes away from Sandy Hook). It's so incredibly sad - I agree, I've been crying a lot over it, too. Some sick people in this world. Those poor babies had barely started their lives - and those teachers (and principal & psychologist) were so brave to protect the little ones. My heart goes out to them. This hit WAY too close to home :cry:Click to expand...

It truly is. I am from NY and an employee of my father's son goes to that school. He is in 3rd grade and thank god he is okay! As teachers, people forget to realize that our students become our children and we would do anything to protect them. I just keep thinking how terrified the teachers were, I couldnt imagine being put in that situation and with the increase of these things happening I always carry the fear that it could happen. Those poor babies they had their entire lives ahead of them. It's so unfair. I am so tired of hearing the posibilities of "why" he did it. I could CARE less about 
"why" he killed innocent children and their educators. School is meant to be a safe haven, now I have to worry about my own children going to school. Ugh I hate even thinking about it. :( I agree it is too close to home and so damn scary to know there are people out there that would commit such an act against children :(


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG cant believe its my scan Tomorrow!!!!! Eeekkkkkkkk When i got the date at my 13week scan i was like Bluerghhhhhh thats ages away... But i cant believe how its flown :/ and now its tomorrow im a mix of emotions! 

Im excited to be seeing baby again of course, but anxious incase anything is wrong as i know there do a more in-depth scan of organs etc etc, i feel saddened slightly that tomorrow is the day that we find out for sure if baby is a boy or a girl and it feels so final as no more guessing will be needed, then im anxious that baby will be in a awkard position so we cant see the "Bits" lol... I dont have a very good experience with scans, with the miscarriages and for some reason it still looms over me! even though i feel this baby kick everyday!... I feel glad that my scan is here and just to get it over and done with, but gutted that i wanted it to be over and done with when all i should feel is just plain excitement...

Please tell me im normal lol


----------



## kezziek

Babee i think what you are feeling is v.normal. I can relate to a certain extent, I feel sad that this will be the last time I see baby before birth and anxious that theres a long time for things to go wrong :-/Also like you I'm kinda sad at finally knowing the gender and not being able to guess or dream either way which prob sounds daft.I kind of want baby to have it's legs firmly crossed so I can get the surprise but at the same time I'm too impatient lol.Looking.forward to hearing your update. I sure all will be fine amd just try to relax when you are in there and soak up the fact that you are seeing your lovely baby on the screen xxx

Courtney I can hardly bear to think about those poor babies and what their parents are going through :-( It really frightens me that you think your children are safe at school and this happens :-(


----------



## kezziek

Aww cute photos Bobbles!! Love the button nose xxxxx


----------



## pinktiara

I cant wait for mine on tuesday I only have to get through monday and today haha


----------



## TTCBean

I talked to my Mom tonight and she kinda made me upset. She finally signed on her comptuer and looked at the baby's ultrasound picture and ask "Is there something wrong with him? He's all... squibbly." I was confused because she said that and because she made up that word to describe it. She said his head was all wonky and asked if its normal for him not to look smooth. I can't believe she said that out loud to me. She's never seen the ultrasound technology like that before, so that probably plays a roll in her confusion, but still.

Just wanted to add that I am 20 weeks today! Time sure flew by quickly! Before I know it I will be holding my bundle of love in my arms!! Here is my bump today:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/20WeeksBellyShot_zps79ff0be1.jpg


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Nice bump TTC! 

AFM, I saw baby kick (through my belly) for the first time today! It was so cool to see my belly actually move from my little one! :happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks bellarosa :)

I can't wait to see baby kick! My little bean was super active for about two weeks and the past two days he's been pretty mellow, only feeling an occasional kick here and there. I think he's doing some growing! so he's sleeping more I bet.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

TTCbean id say dont take it too much to heart... My MIL said her Grand-daughters baby looked funny :/ , regarding the 4D scan photo she got done... But i think its just because the way the Image is printed out as there not smooth etc... This is also coming from a woman who only got a scan done with my partner lol so shes not use to technology lol


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks Babee, yeah I think it's because she never saw the 4D before... just the old style black and white ones that show just the skeleton. I am trying not to take it to heart, it's just I think he looks so precious, lumpy or not, my mom should too! lol

Is there usually another ultrasound before birth in the 3rd trimester?


----------



## Courtney917

Sometimes they check for growth. I had one in third around 32 weeks with my boys and they are scheduling one for this baby at the same time. Perhaps u can ask for one?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkk scan in less than an hour!!!!!

I did a Bicarb of soda gender test this morning (havent done one for weeks and weeks) and its still saying Girl!!! so we shall see if that theory holds true or not :)


----------



## baby0

Good luk babee-bugs 
Can see by yr post how exciting it must be well had all dates changed to 1 may I'm 20 wks on 21st dec have San on that day to tell me the sex have 4 girls 1 boy so I'm pleased no matter wot heyyyyyyy to all scans in the nxt few days xx


----------



## lpjkp

Woo hoo!! Congrats Kate on you're 4th little boy!!! Such a cutie!!!!! You had a win:win situation really, and I've got to say it's so exciting to think how close all of your boys will be when they grow up!! Me and my two sisters are literally best friends now we're older, and I wouldn't have it any other way!

I'm soo excited for your scan in a couple of days pink!! Gosh, we're all moving along so fast!

Lovely little bump TTC! I feel stupid for being so naive about pregnancy...I always thought that, by 20 weeks, women have absolutely huge, ready-to-pop bumps! I was so wrong!! My belly, on certain days, looks smaller than it did pre-pregnancy! Only certain tops make it look "bumpy", whereas other days people wouldn't be able to even tell I have a half-baked little boy in there! Don't worry too much about your mom either...I've had it all from my mom, too...she asked whether my baby had morning glory in my u/s pics (Who'd even ask that?!) and kept calling him "bartholomew"!

Eeeeeeee, good luck with your scan today babee!!! Soo excited for you!!!!!!! Can't wait for an update/piccies!xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Its a....... :shrug: We dont know lol, it had its legs crossed and raised up abit, so she couldnt even take a guess as if it was a boy its willy could of been squashed on its belly... so looks like im Team Yellow :)


https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1100959.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Babee - ah its a gorgeous pic though, clearly it wants you to have a surprise. Are you going to have another scan or just stay team yellow?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awww Babee. Cute photo though!

Are you going to get a gender scan?

Hope everything else looked well and healthy. Xxx


----------



## jtink28

adorable pic babee!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Baby is all healthy and very cheeky, lol wouldnt sit still lol

Ive tried to get a Gender scan, seen one earlier for 22nd went to book it and its gone and theres nothing till next year now... something is telling that i shouldnt know. So i might just not bother :shrug:


----------



## jtink28

do you girls in the UK get another scan before the birth? 

i know in the US, we get one more before the birth. can't remember when it is - maybe 32 weeks or so? 
it might just be me, since i'm high-risk for the crohn's (they're always obnoxiously checking my intestines, and i get lucky and get to see the kidlet!)


----------



## jtink28

and ps - i'm 20 weeks today!! half-way cooked!!! 

wooohoooooo!!! this is all real, isn't it girls??? :happydance:


----------



## Courtney917

Yea in US its 32 weeks. I'm high risk with this pregnancy but had 32 week scans with my sons as well (when I wasn't High risk).


----------



## TTCBean

jtink, yes all real :)!!! I hit 20 weeks yesterday, I still sometimes get blown away with the thought of my little bean happily growing in there... so excited and grateful!!! Time sure flew by quickly!


----------



## jtink28

seriously, it just blows me away!
especially because i've really started feeling thumps and bumps in there the past few days. makes it even more real.


----------



## TTCBean

The thumps and bumps are the greatest :)!!!! DH had his hand on my belly while we watched a movie last night, baby gave him the biggest kick we've felt yet!! DH was so amazed and excited. Just love it :)


----------



## Courtney917

My baby is still low. Feeling movement on bottom part of tummy. Anyone else still really low??


----------



## jtink28

yep, mine is still super low. the kicks i feel are really low, and nowhere else. i haven't felt kicks from the outside yet, either.


----------



## pinktiara

Yup low baby here i figure hubby should feel it within the week he or she is pretty strong lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

My lady I only feel low and haven't felt her from the outside yet.

My uterus is up at my belly button, and if we d the doppler up there we hear kicks and that really close.

But at my 16w scan I was told my placenta is all up across the top (where it should be) so I guess it makes sense that I only feel kicks low if the top is all padded. So there's a good chance you girlies are the same. :)

I'll ask at the scan on Friday.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Woohooo found a scanning place fairly localish who will do the scan on the 19th at 5:50pm!!!

Oh fingers crossed :)


----------



## pinktiara

Babee_Bugs said:


> Its a....... :shrug: We dont know lol, it had its legs crossed and raised up abit, so she couldnt even take a guess as if it was a boy its willy could of been squashed on its belly... so looks like im Team Yellow :)
> 
> 
> https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1100959.jpg

I totally came on first thing to see what your having lol darn! I already told hubby if baby doesn't cooperate tomorrow I'm not waiting till our 3d in feb ill pay the 50 and get another gender scan haha there's alot of places here that do it thank goodness cause I don't have the patience to wait anymore


----------



## jtink28

even before i got pregnant, my obgyn always told me my uterus was really low. 
so the kidlet not only sits in a low uterus, he's low in the uterus. bratty already! :)

i don't feel baby too much during the day - i move around a lot in my office at work. however, if i sit still for a long time, i'll feel a thump or two. mostly during the evening, when i'm laying on the couch or in bed, is when i feel him the most.


----------



## pinktiara

Babee_Bugs said:


> Woohooo found a scanning place fairly localish who will do the scan on the 19th at 5:50pm!!!
> 
> Oh fingers crossed :)

Yay awesome can't wait !


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks ladies! It's a relief knowing your LO are still low!!! I can feel baby from outside but DH still can't,lol. Idk why he can't but everytime he kicks he's like nope didn't feel it....men ugh lol. I just booked our 3d scan!!!!!!! So excited bc DH hasn't been able to come to scans due to work so I decided to schedule a private one so he can see the baby too


----------



## TTCBean

Last night my German Shepherd was cuddling me in bed with his head rested on my belly... well baby KICKED his head!! It was so hilarious! He looked super confused, scooted off my belly and let out the biggest moan ever... lol!


----------



## maybesoon

LOL.... poor puppy TTC!!! My little man was on a kicking spree this weekend. He was really getting after it so dh got to feel him going crazy! 

We started on the house renovations on Saturday.... UGH... It's not so much fun. It's like anything & everything that can go wrong has.... DH got all upset because he had told me he would have it done in a day. Well "a day" has turned into 3 days now & it's not even close to ready. I haven't complained a bit, but he's upset it's taking him so long to get it done. And he won't let me help at all.... Goofy boys!!!

Hope everyone has a great week!!! I only have to make it til noon on Friday & I'm off for Christmas & New Years!!! A much much needed break!!!!!


----------



## kezziek

Ooh Babee I was so excited to see your news but baby looks super cute! I'm pleased you get to find out very soon though what a stroke of luck getting a scan so soon!x 

Last day at work tommorow  then two weeks off for Christmas, very excited for my little boys are starting to figure it all out. 

All my kicks and movements are still super low but the top ofy belly is quite firm and fairly high so i'm guessing thats placenta. We don't get a scan beyond 20 weeks in the Uk unless there is a medical reason with baby or they need to check on babys growth and position. I remember signing a petition about it last year as I think it could save lives if done late in pregnancy.


----------



## maybesoon

kezziek my little man is really low too & my belly is high.... I really don't understand how he can be so low as it seems there's not much room down there to me. When he kicks it's always below my belly button... 

I agree about the late scans saving lives. I don't understand why they don't do one later on. In my mind, it seems as though they would want at least a couple of scans from 20 weeks on. That's when the baby does the most growing. I don't understand the logic behind all that....

Since my "high risk" doctor released me saying the baby was perfect I doubt I will get anymore scans done either. But I have already decided that at 27-28 weeks I'm going to have another private 3/4d scan done for us. I just can't stand going 20 weeks without seeing my little man.


----------



## jtink28

i would talk to your doctor before paying for another private scan. most women in the US, high-risk or not, get scans at 32 weeks.


----------



## maybesoon

thanks jtink.... But I'm getting a really good deal & I want the cd, dvd & all the color pics to of him... Plus if I go private than I can have both sets of grandparents & my bff & her parents all be a part of the scan (which they are all wanting to be in on). If I do it through my doctor I'm only allowed 2 other people in the room besides me.

And I think we have finally decided on a name.... Mason McCrae Meffert....


----------



## TTCBean

That name goes well with your last name (guessing Meffert is the l/n)!!! I like it!

We really liked Nathan but DH saw the name James so we're stuck again! Our last name is Craig.


----------



## Hann12

Yay babee that's great that you have another scan booked in so soon! At least when you go for a private gender scan they will do everything they can to get the gender for you where as nhs will only tell you if they see it. 

Nathan Craig sounds nice! James could be a good middle name?


----------



## TTCBean

That's an idea!


----------



## Hann12

I think Nathan James sounds really nice! Wish we could use James but my BIL/SIL have given my nephew it as his middle name and would be annoyed if we used it too (it's DH's dads name).


----------



## maybesoon

I agree with Hann, I really like Nathan James Craig!!! I love Nathan (but I grew up with a Nathan & our families are really close). 

I am just afraid that having all 3 names start with M will be too many M's together!!!


----------



## kezziek

Love it maybesoon I think the three M's together sound cute! 

And I LOVE the name Nathan James <3  (it's my husbands name and he is rather lovely and handsome!) i think Nathan means 'Gift from God' or something like that. If your Dh is very keen on James as a first name though I even think James Nathan Craig sounds fab too.


----------



## Hann12

Maybesoon it's not often that you say the full name so the 3 m's may not seem such a mouthful. If I was you I'd keep referring to the baby as that name and see if it works for you or if you find it too much.


----------



## jtink28

yes, i'm just practicing saying the baby's first and last name together....that's the name kids at school, teachers, friends, etc. will say. jackson foster, instead of saying jackson wayne foster. i'll probably only call him jackson wayne foster when he's been naughty!!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks ladies.... That makes it a million times better. And I guess because because in my family there's several of us that go by our middle names including both dh & myself along with my bff I am always thinking of all 3 names together. But since he'll be going by Mason Meffert & not Mason McCrae Meffert then it sound tons better.

I love how you ladies are here & always seem to know how to help me work this stuff out!!!!


----------



## pinktiara

Im dying to give this baby a name less than 24 hours and i will know what it is haha


----------



## Hann12

Do you have your names sorted pink tiara?


----------



## pinktiara

for a girl yes a boy no haha I really feel girl but im sure with 4 boys and all boy grandchildren on hubbys side it will be a boy lol


----------



## Lady H

I'm not really feeling my little girl much. Occasional vague flutters but only some days. Hope she's ok.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Lady H said:


> I'm not really feeling my little girl much. Occasional vague flutters but only some days. Hope she's ok.

I only have very very gentle flutters too honey. I know it's not uncommon to feel nothing until 22-24 weeks especially for first babies. 

Doesn't mean we won't worry or get impatient though! ;)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Evening ladies, we had our scan today, pleased to say our insticts didn't fail us and we are team :blue: add another to the May list :haha: boy's really are popular in Spring huh? lol


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Yayy for team blue longing! And for finally having your scan hehe x


----------



## jtink28

Lady H said:


> I'm not really feeling my little girl much. Occasional vague flutters but only some days. Hope she's ok.

it's totally normal not to feel a whole lot at this stage, esp. with a first pregnancy. i just started feeling my kidlet for real about 4 days ago, and even now, his thumps and bumps are still gentle. sometimes i even think it's gas, but then i realize that i ain't never had no gas like that before!! :)

i got so worried the other day i called my nurse, who very sweetly told me that i was just impatient, and baby boy was fine. :blush:


----------



## Sass827

At our scan on Friday, the tech said, "oh the baby is so low. Maybe we will go transvaginal." But then she grabbed her by the head and just scooted her up! It was so weird.
DH was concerned and asked about the baby being so low. The lady said it's ok for now, but if it doesn't change, I will need a c section. Sent me into a Bit of a panic. Isn't it way too early to be thinking of that?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jtink & kezzie - I'm in the u.s. too and I was told by my midwife that 20 weeks is the last scan unless you're high risk or go past your due date...


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Urgh ladies. 

It's 2:50am and I'm awake all snotty with a sore throat. :(

I do not need to be sick right now. I'm crap when I'm sick anyway and we have the scan in 3 days and a big festive weekend planned. :(


----------



## pinktiara

totally normal to not feel baby for the first I didn't feel mine till 20 some odd weeks I thought it was gas lol. Sass for her to tell you that you may need a csection is just silly my baby is really low too dr said its not uncommon for them to hang out low.


----------



## pinktiara

CupcakeBaby said:


> Urgh ladies.
> 
> It's 2:50am and I'm awake all snotty with a sore throat. :(
> 
> I do not need to be sick right now. I'm crap when I'm sick anyway and we have the scan in 3 days and a big festive weekend planned. :(

Feel better soon I have been sick for a week and a half now my cough is so awful and I'm pretty sure i have a sinus infection ugh having no immune system sucks.


----------



## Hann12

pinktiara said:


> totally normal to not feel baby for the first I didn't feel mine till 20 some odd weeks I thought it was gas lol. Sass for her to tell you that you may need a csection is just silly my baby is really low too dr said its not uncommon for them to hang out low.

Pink tiara I was going to day the same thing, what a stupid thing for them to say about the c section! My baby is low too, they all move loads bet now and 40 weeks as they get bigger. You want them to be low to give birth! It's only if the placenta is covering the cervix or the baby is in a funny position that they are likely to opt for a section(plus high risk reasons obv).


----------



## poppy13

I've gone all creative (very unlike me!!!) and ordered knitting needles and baby wool! I plan to make a knitted patchwork blanket before munchkin arrives and if I feel confident enough I might try booties or a cardigan/jumper but not going to get ahead of myself!! I've been spending loads of time on Pinterest this week and got over excited! I'd love to make something my little boy will treasure in years to come.

On another note FIL is driving me mad! We found out we're team blue but have decided to keep it between us as with me being so ill & in hospital with headaches everyone has known everything about me, nothing has been private so having this special thing between me & DH is really nice. All parents & siblings know we want to keep it secret but FIL keeps saying 'I know its a boy,theres no girls on our side' and saying things to try and trip us up to tell him what we're having. I'm just getting fed up of him not letting us have our own special thing. He'll be helping with some electrical work in the nursery but then wants to help decorate it but we want just us 2 to do it but he seems to expect that he'll be involved in the whole thing. Asking things like will it be painted pink or blue & I've said right from the beginning I'd love turquoise as it can be gender neutral & he'll say 'like a blue turquoise' to get us to say its a boy. Its just getting overwhelming and he wont let up. I told them at the weekend our reasons for wanting to keep it secret and he seemed to take it in but literally half an hour later he was doing it again. He also laughs & jokes & says 'This'll be a great game until its born!' meaning trying to guess/say/get us to confirm that its a boy when we really dont want to say. I know he's excited and he really doesnt mean any harm by it and is a genuinly lovely man. We get on really well. But I just want him to back off. DH agrees with me that he should respect our wishes. I know I'm more emotional at the moment and more sensitive but its nearly every other sentence and last night I got upset about it as I'd spent the afternoon with him as I cant drive at the moment so he's really kindly taxing me around and he was at it again.

Sorry for ranting I just feel like I'll lose it with him if he doesnt stop which is so unlike me & I really dont want to start to resent him for it. Its getting to the point where I wish baby is a girl just to spite him which I feel awful about because I love my gorgeous little boy so much. Its just too much. :-(

Sorry for the long post. Just needed to vent. Xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

pinktiara said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Its a....... :shrug: We dont know lol, it had its legs crossed and raised up abit, so she couldnt even take a guess as if it was a boy its willy could of been squashed on its belly... so looks like im Team Yellow :)
> 
> 
> https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1100959.jpg
> 
> I totally came on first thing to see what your having lol darn! I already told hubby if baby doesn't cooperate tomorrow I'm not waiting till our 3d in feb ill pay the 50 and get another gender scan haha there's alot of places here that do it thank goodness cause I don't have the patience to wait anymoreClick to expand...

My patience has ran out! lol! I wanted to go at 16 weeks but Lee convinced me to wait and i thought righteo whats another 4weeks ontop of the 16?? We had planned on doing a 4D scan on his birthday 23rd January! so when i came out the scanning room yesterday all i got from him was well you'll have to wait then wont ya! I thought yeh right haha.... I compromised on waiting a extra 4weeks which turned out to be 5weeks ontop of the 16 weeks that i could of went... so Im going ASAP haha.. I honestly ripped his head off yesterday, Oopppssssss But ive got too much plans that all revolve around finding out the gender...

I had a couple of friends yesterday say to me who stayed on team yellow till birth, that i should just wait it out and just buy all white!! i was like WTF, im not buying all white, because once baby is born ill be straight to the shops to buy girl or boy stuff and i cant afford to do that, i need to spread the costs! and then im making my own cloth nappies, Im not making them all white! i want some splash of colour, im also wanting to make some toys, sleeping bags, shoes etc etc... So how on earth am i suppose to do any of that when ive got a newborn??? Hmmm i dont think so Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :rofl:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Your reasons for wanting to find out are the same as mine, making your own stuff takes time, adn I also want to make some bigger stuff in advance incase I don't have any time at all once he's here, and i'd hate to still be doing neutral or white months down the line just because I made it in advance! I hope you get to find out :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann12 said:


> Yay babee that's great that you have another scan booked in so soon! At least when you go for a private gender scan they will do everything they can to get the gender for you where as nhs will only tell you if they see it.
> 
> Nathan Craig sounds nice! James could be a good middle name?

I mean she did try a few times!, but when i first went in baby was laying almost vertically flat with legs stretched out and i said before i laid down, can we find out the gender please... but she didnt look then and because Babies head was really far into my pelvis she couldnt get the head circumference measurement, so told me to go and drink more to fill bladder so it would push him/her out of there... so i went out and went back in and well now cos baby was more squashed up, its legs were crossed and tightly closed :growlmad: so if she looked first she may of been able to get it... but nope :dohh:

Nevermind, i suppose at least with getting this private scan my boys can come with us and see baby :D there really excited to see it, my oldest gets that we can see baby on the screen, but my youngest hes 5 is abit like :wacko: he knows theres a baby in there, but he cant understand how we get pictures of the baby... So will be nice for him to see baby in real motion :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Longing2be: congrats on Team :blue: ill update the board :)

Sass: Wow thats abit extreme for her to come out with that? Usually you need a section if baby is too High up!, you need baby to be low and engage etc to give birth as this is how your cervix dilate's and pelvis moves blah blah 
I had a emergency section with my first, because his head got stuck in my pelvis sideways! lol (he was engaged for weeks and weeks, but the silly doctor moved his head out of my pelvis and when he tried to engage for birth, he was back to back, tried to turn him and he got stuck in my pelvis sideways!!!) so after 3 days of labour i only managed to get to 5cms and he was showing signs of distress and so he came out the sunroof :)

When i had my scan yesterday babies head was too far into my pelvis and so i needed to go and drink a hell of a lot more water so my bladder could pop babies head out of my pelvis so she could get the head measurements...

Id ignore chick, shes doesnt sound to me like she knows a great deal :) x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Longing2bAMum said:


> Your reasons for wanting to find out are the same as mine, making your own stuff takes time, adn I also want to make some bigger stuff in advance incase I don't have any time at all once he's here, and i'd hate to still be doing neutral or white months down the line just because I made it in advance! I hope you get to find out :hugs:

This is my whole entire Point for finding out, its not for the fact that im hoping for a Boy or a Girl, Because i couldnt care less... I just dont want to spend Hours upon hours either making something blue or pink, for it to not get used... i mean its not like you can just whip out making a cloth nappy within a few minutes, i need to make like 25 of these little buggers and there take time, which i only have a couple of hours per day to make, so i can see it taking me the next 18weeks to get them made :/ and i certainly dont want to spend hours on something white and plain, when there is sooooo much gorgeous fabric prints out there, that ive already eyed up.. I wont have time to make anything once baby get heres.

Ive looked for gender Neutral colour fabric prints etc, but i find myself cooing over pink butterflies or brightly coloured Cars lol... so might aswell find out :haha:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Babee_Bugs said:


> Longing2bAMum said:
> 
> 
> Your reasons for wanting to find out are the same as mine, making your own stuff takes time, adn I also want to make some bigger stuff in advance incase I don't have any time at all once he's here, and i'd hate to still be doing neutral or white months down the line just because I made it in advance! I hope you get to find out :hugs:
> 
> This is my whole entire Point for finding out, its not for the fact that im hoping for a Boy or a Girl, Because i couldnt care less... I just dont want to spend Hours upon hours either making something blue or pink, for it to not get used... i mean its not like you can just whip out making a cloth nappy within a few minutes, i need to make like 25 of these little buggers and there take time, which i only have a couple of hours per day to make, so i can see it taking me the next 18weeks to get them made :/ and i certainly dont want to spend hours on something white and plain, when there is sooooo much gorgeous fabric prints out there, that ive already eyed up.. I wont have time to make anything once baby get heres.
> 
> Ive looked for gender Neutral colour fabric prints etc, but i find myself cooing over pink butterflies or brightly coloured Cars lol... so might aswell find out :haha:Click to expand...

Exactly, could of said that myself, my friend just had her baby last night/this morning, so i'm just knitting up some booties for her new little guy, then make a hat for my OH for christmas, then i'm gonna get working on the baby stuff, I do feel so relieved to know for sure it's a boy, we already had a strong feeling it was, but now I know, I can make all the stuff you mentioned, I can't wait to get started, so relieved that like all Swedish men, he couldn't wait to show off his willy yesterday, he's definatley more Swedish than prudy English :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww congrats to your friend :D

I had a little look in a Baby shop yesterday, even the Hooded Towels seemed either girly or Boyish... and one was white with a grey elephant on with turqoise stitching which looked boyish to me and the other was cream with a grey and yellow polka dot teddy, which to me looked girly!, so i was like well i cant even buy one of those without finding out what gender lol (although i seen some cute homemade hood towels lastnight on the internet, so i may make my own! lol)

Awww i Love knitting!, but i do love my sewing machine (things are made quicker PMSL) I wish i learned how to crochet! seen some lovely patterns, but wouldnt have a clue where to start lol x


----------



## Hann12

They are all great reasons to find out so I totally get that. We found out last time and didn't tell anyone we knew so we were able to buy some girly stuff on the sly and hide it away. 
This time I have some neutrals left over from last time (as people bought neutrals as they didn't know at first), and I'm not decorating the room until the baby is born. The cloth I've bought so far has been coloured but I've gone for yellows and turquioses but again will get the majority when its born anyway. The baby will no doubt be using the pink towels etc for a while that my DD used even if its a boy! 
I am making a patchwork quilt for it in yellows and turquioises too. Its gender neutral but still pretty (will post a photo when I'm done). 
I think there are so many practical reasons to find out, the only reason I'm not this time is because we don't know if we are having another and if we don't then this is the only time I can have a surprise. Having said that if we go into the scan and the gender just shows itself I won't be upset, it would just be meant to be. But we still won't tell anyone we know!!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Babee_Bugs said:


> Awww i Love knitting!, but i do love my sewing machine (things are made quicker PMSL) I wish i learned how to crochet! seen some lovely patterns, but wouldnt have a clue where to start lol x

Exactly the same, just thought i'd start with a bit of slower knitting to relax before christmas, and then do a lot of easy quick sewing when I have lots of energy and finish off with more knitting when i'm too big to be bothered to do much else :haha: My mum has just taken crocheting back up, so i'm hoping she can make any patterns that I can't do :D Apparently my gran started knitting as soon as my mum told her the news, so she will have made some white things i'm sure, so i'll also have a bit of white stuff anyway :haha:

Are you on Ravelry? There are so many cute knitting patterns i've fallen in love with on there, such cute thick wooly jumpers, the snow will have only just gone here when baby is born so he'll need warm jumpers straight away, and hats and mittens and booties, perfect excuse for lots of knitting :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Just posted this over on the 2nd tri, but thought you guys might want to see it.

It's a baby shopping list I found online well over a year ago and have had saved. I warn you it's full of stuff that you don't need.

So yesterday I went through it and took out a lot of bits that I know won't be needed at all or until later (like medicines, weaning stuff, high chair etc.) and printed it off so I can tick what I need to get/have got already.

But I'll post the full un-edited list so you can decide what you do or don't want. :)

*
Hospital bag for you
*Birth Plan
*Pregnancy notes
*Water or Magicool spray
*Towel
*Going home outfit
*Comfy clothing
*Cotton or disposable knickers
*Maternity bras
*Face sponge/flannel
*Snacks & drinks
*Spare change
*MP3 player & charger
*Mobile phone & charger
*Camera & charger
*Maternity sanitary towels
*Breast pads
*Nipple cream
*Nighties/Baggy long t-shirts
*Dressing gown
*Slippers
*Socks
*Flip flops
*Handheld fan
*Clip on light
*Books & magazines
*Hairbrush & Comb
*Hair bands
*Make up
*Shampoo & conditioner
*Shower gel & flannel
*Body lotion
*Deodorant
*Lip balm
*Cotton wool pads
*Cotton buds
*Carrier bags for dirty washing

Hospital bag for baby
*Nappies
*Wipes
*Cotton wool balls
*Baby shampoo
*Baby wash
*Baby lotion/oil
*Baby powder
*3-5 Vests
*3-5 Sleepsuits
*Bibs
*Socks
*Slippers/Bootees
*Hats
*Blankets
*Muslin cloths
*Baby towel
*Coming home outfit

Baby clothes
*Vests
*Sleepsuits
*Baby grows
*Sleeping bags
*Hats
*Gloves
*Scratch mittens
*Socks
*Slippers
*Bootees
*Cardigans
*Jackets
*Coats
*T-shirts
*Pullovers
*Side snap tops
*Jumpers
*All in ones
*Snow suits 

NB: Consider buying clothes in following sizes new-born, 0-3, 3-6, 6-9 & 9-12

Feeding - Breast & expressing/Bottle & formula/weaning 
*Steriliser (electric steam) 
*Steriliser (cold water) 
*Bottles in different sizes 
*Teats in different flows 
*Bottle & teat brushes 
*Feeding cushion 
*Bottle warmer 
*Breast pump 
*Nursing bras 
*Breast pads 
*Nipple cream 
*Soothe gel pads 
*Pacifier 
*Sterilising method 
*Bottles for storing breast milk 
*Breast milk freezer bags 
*Formula dispenser 
*Soothers & dummies 
*Cooler/Carry bag for pump & milk 
*Bibs 
*Muslin cloths 
*Formula 
*Jars & pouches of pre made food 
*Pots of pre made food 
*Snacks & rusks 
*Fruit pots 
*Dried cereals 
*Drinks 
*Baby food cube trays 
*Cookbook 
*Food blender & steamer 
*High chair 
*Booster seat 
*Plastic bowl/plate/utensils/cutlery 
*Spill proof cup 
*Harness 
*Floor mat

Baby toiletries
*Baby lotion
*Baby Shampoo
*Baby wash
*Baby oil
*Baby powder

Baby healthcare/medicine/first aid
*Wellkid Baby Syrup
*Abidec multivitamin liquid drops
*Baby paracetomol
*Teething gel
*Calprofen sachets
*Calpol
*Kool 'n' Soothe soft gel sheets
*Infacol colic drops
*Gripe water
*Calpol Soothe & care saline nasal spray 
*Tixylix baby syrup 
*Benylin childrens richly cough 
*Sudocream 
*Petroleum jelly 
*Baby cotton buds 
*Cotton wool pads of different sizes 
*Bottle of rubbing alcohol/wipes (Great for umbilical cord care) 
*Nasal aspirator 
*Medicine spoon/dropper 
*Hand sanitising gel 
*Pacifiers 
*Tweezers 
*Pen light 
*Tongue depressors 
*Saline solution & eye bath 
*Small scissors 
*Calamine lotion 
*Antihistamine cream 
*Antiseptic cream/spray 
*Sticking plasters of different sizes 
*Adhesive tape 
*Bandages - Crepe/Tubular/Triangle 
*Gauzes *Safety pins 
*Aloe Vera gel *Sterile gloves 
*Clippers 
*Hairbrush & comb 
*Toothpaste 
*Finger toothbrush & toothbrush

Baby Safety
*Thermometers - Room, baby & bath
*Monitors
*Door stops
*Night lights
*Corner cushions
*Fire guards
*Safety gate
*Outlet plug covers
*Cabinet locks
*Drawer latches
*Lead testers
*Toilet seat cover
*Door knob/handle covers
*Bed rail
*Household disinfectant
*Non bio washing powder
*Smoke detectors
*Carbon monoxide detectors
*Appliance locks
*Walking harness & reins

Changing
*Nappies of different sizes
*Wipes
*Nappy bags
*Changing mat & disposables ones
*Antibacterial wipes
*Tommy tippee sangenic nappy disposal & refills *Wipe warmers *Changing bag *Potty

Bathtime
*Baby bath
*Top & tail bowl
*Extra long bath mat
*Bath supports - large sponge/sling
*Bath seat
*Bath towels
*Hooded towels
*Washcloths/flannels/sponges
*Bath toys

Nursery
*Moses basket
*Moses basket stand
*Moses basket mattress
*Moses basket sheets
*Moses basket blankets
*Cot
*Cot bumper
*Cot mattress
*Cot waterproof mattress pad/protector
*Cot sheets
*Cot blankets
*Cot toys
*Cot Mobile
*Rocking chair
*Clothes hangers
*Dresser/changing table
*Wicker baskets of different sizes
*Storage chest/basket
*Waste paper basket
*Curtains & tie backs
*Clock
*Shelves
*Wallpaper/Borders/transfers

On the go
*Pushchair with car seat adaptor
*Travel system
*Carry cot
*Rain Cover
*Sun shade/Parasol
*Foot muff
*Toddler holder
*Cup holder
*Toys & mobile
*Shopping basket
*Car seat & base
*Carry cot fixing kit
*Head huger
*Head cushion & neck support
*Harness strap cover
*Window blinds
*Baby view mirror
*Toy tidy
*Play trays
*Front & back carrier

Playtime & entertainment
*Baby swing
*Doorway jumper
*Baby rocker/bouncer
*Play mat/gym
*Soft/material books
*Play pen
*Developmental toys
*Baby walker
*Rattles
*Sorters/Stackers/Letter blocks
*Soft toys
*Teddies/Stuffed animals
*Teething toys
*Puzzles
*


----------



## Longing2bAMum

wow thats an overwhelmingly long list of things! lol helpful though, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Longing2bAMum said:


> wow thats an overwhelmingly long list of things! lol helpful though, thanks :thumbup:

Hahaha, I know, it's insane. 

I sort of like it in a way though, as you can sort of be confident that it's left no stone unturned, even if you just read it and say "don't need that" to 75% of the list, at least it's been considered, lol.


----------



## Hann12

Wow long list! My daughter is 16 months and we don't have half it lol! It's good to see it though :)
I remember I packed so much into my hospital bag so I was ready for anything and basically used hardly anything in it except my clothes, shampoo, conditioner, body wash, (didn't even use a hair brush!), tiny bit of foundation, camera and hospital notes, oh and maternity pads!! I'm not getting so hung up on it this time but then it's easy for me to say when I've done it once before. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yeah I think what I'll do for hospital is pack a sensible bag but then leave a crap-ton of stuff ready and waiting at home so that if I'm in longer or run out of one thing etc I can get DH to pick it up next time he's home (or my parents as they have keys and will be feeding the cats if DH is in with me.)

So I'll probably pack a bag for really taking to the hosiptal, and then a massive trunk of "just in case" stuff that'll be by the door, lol.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

That's a good idea cupcake, i was kind of thinking the same thing, although no one will be visiting us in the hospital and DH won't be going home, we get a double room after so he'll live there as long as I do, so I have to pack him a bag too! I was thinking of having a bag of bits for us both to take in and a bag of extra just incase items left in the car, I always over pack for things :haha:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Longing2bAMum said:


> That's a good idea cupcake, i was kind of thinking the same thing, although no one will be visiting us in the hospital and DH won't be going home, we get a double room after so he'll live there as long as I do, so I have to pack him a bag too! I was thinking of having a bag of bits for us both to take in and a bag of extra just incase items left in the car, I always over pack for things :haha:

Yes, I guess you could fill the boot of the car and then the extra stuff isn't in your way in the hospital but it's right outside if you need it. :)

How lovely to get a double room!


----------



## Hann12

Good plan cupcake! I'm not planning on staying longer than 12 hours after the birth (6 if possible) so I'm def packing light!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

:haha: when you say fill the boot of the car, I imagine literally filling the boot of the car, and we have an estate :rofl:

It is nice to get a double room, the hospital covers such a large area of northern sweden, but somehow doesn't feel packed like english hospitals that cover much smaller area's, when we were there yesterday it felt like a mix between a quiet shopping mall and a relaxing hotel, it was so bizarre, there is also a hotel attached on to one of the wings because some people have to come from so far that relatives come and stay in the hotel, it really was a different hospital experience yesterday :D we don't get to see the labour area till the day, but I hope if the rest of the hospital is anything to go by, then that should be really nice, I hope, fingers crossed :D


----------



## jtink28

is it just me, or is everyone getting sick right now?
i feel bad, but i've requested to people in my office that if they're sick, i'd rather they didn't come into my office. i'm on immuno-suppressant drugs, so i don't really have an immune system anyway, and i think being very ill while being pregnant would be agony.


----------



## Hann12

Yep lots of sickness here too - norovirus is sweeping the country, plus flu and colds. I've got my second sinus infection in a month. 
That's the annoying thing about work, people think they look good if they struggle on in with their sickness, like they are more dedicated. Actually everyone is just annoyed because you know they just spread their germs!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yep, there's a horrible cold in my office and now I've got it. :(

I don't want it to ruin christmas for me.

And it sucks because normally I just drug up on beechams and that really can make you feel a lot better.

I'm just alternating tea and orange juice today, not quite as effective!


----------



## choccielover

Another bleed! Went out for lunch with my OH and found out in the pub toilet...omg!
Got appt with GP. BP up with temperature so straight to hospital. 
Managed to have another scan which was great and an internal exam which showed a polyp on my cervix which bled on touch. Cervix is closed so reassured that it's the polyp that's been giving me grief for the past 17 weeks. 
20 weeks scan on the 3rd Jan...can't wait.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I had it, and am glad that I got it out of the way, they all got it at OH's work and one by one were off, the last person just came back to work last week, so hopefully fingers crossed it's left us up here. MIL got told off by someone at her work because she went to work with it, and i'm bloody glad the woman told her off, she then came home and came over to our house with it, and that's how I got it, I was pissed off with her for that, but she doesn't htink she did any thing wrong, she just said "oh yeah it's spreading around at the moment" no people like you are making it spread!!! It was horrid on me and i'm never normally ill, so it's a strong one, I hope none of you have to catch it especially if you have no immune system to fight it jtink :hugs:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

choccielover said:


> Another bleed! Went out for lunch with my OH and found out in the pub toilet...omg!
> Got appt with GP. BP up with temperature so straight to hospital.
> Managed to have another scan which was great and an internal exam which showed a polyp on my cervix which bled on touch. Cervix is closed so reassured that it's the polyp that's been giving me grief for the past 17 weeks.
> 20 weeks scan on the 3rd Jan...can't wait.

How scary - glad it's just the polyp though!!


----------



## jtink28

i am drinking massive amounts of pure orange juice, loading up on vitamins, and i literally locked my office door. my co-workers think i'm crazy, but i don't care. i don't have an immune system, and i need to protect my baby. 
i'm praying i don't get it!! we have 75 people in our office daily, and 14 called in sick today. that is BAD!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

choccielover said:


> Another bleed! Went out for lunch with my OH and found out in the pub toilet...omg!
> Got appt with GP. BP up with temperature so straight to hospital.
> Managed to have another scan which was great and an internal exam which showed a polyp on my cervix which bled on touch. Cervix is closed so reassured that it's the polyp that's been giving me grief for the past 17 weeks.
> 20 weeks scan on the 3rd Jan...can't wait.

Glad that it doesn't sound like anything to worry about, at least you know what it is now too :) :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

Hann12 said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> totally normal to not feel baby for the first I didn't feel mine till 20 some odd weeks I thought it was gas lol. Sass for her to tell you that you may need a csection is just silly my baby is really low too dr said its not uncommon for them to hang out low.
> 
> Pink tiara I was going to day the same thing, what a stupid thing for them to say about the c section! My baby is low too, they all move loads bet now and 40 weeks as they get bigger. You want them to be low to give birth! It's only if the placenta is covering the cervix or the baby is in a funny position that they are likely to opt for a section(plus high risk reasons obv).Click to expand...

I too don't understand why they would say that at this point. Mason is really really low right now also. He stays below my belly button & my doc says that's perfectly normal at this point. I was concerned because my belly is so high & he is so low that he may be stuck down there or something (silly I know) but she said he's right where he wants to be. The high risk doctor agrees that's he's perfectly fine & he'll move when he begins to feel crowded. So I don't know why they would be saying c-section when we are only half-way there.....


----------



## maybesoon

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Yay babee that's great that you have another scan booked in so soon! At least when you go for a private gender scan they will do everything they can to get the gender for you where as nhs will only tell you if they see it.
> 
> Nathan Craig sounds nice! James could be a good middle name?
> 
> I mean she did try a few times!, but when i first went in baby was laying almost vertically flat with legs stretched out and i said before i laid down, can we find out the gender please... but she didnt look then and because Babies head was really far into my pelvis she couldnt get the head circumference measurement, so told me to go and drink more to fill bladder so it would push him/her out of there... so i went out and went back in and well now cos baby was more squashed up, its legs were crossed and tightly closed :growlmad: so if she looked first she may of been able to get it... but nope :dohh:
> 
> Nevermind, i suppose at least with getting this private scan my boys can come with us and see baby :D there really excited to see it, my oldest gets that we can see baby on the screen, but my youngest hes 5 is abit like :wacko: he knows theres a baby in there, but he cant understand how we get pictures of the baby... So will be nice for him to see baby in real motion :)Click to expand...

lol Babee... I'm guessing boy! And my only reasoning behind it is because my little man was the same way twice with not showing us his gender!!! Best of Luck!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

jtink28 said:


> is it just me, or is everyone getting sick right now?
> i feel bad, but i've requested to people in my office that if they're sick, i'd rather they didn't come into my office. i'm on immuno-suppressant drugs, so i don't really have an immune system anyway, and i think being very ill while being pregnant would be agony.

UGH... I just got over all that sinus/respiratory infection crap & hopefully I will stay away from it the rest of this pregnancy.... Not fun at all although the cough syrup they gave me sure did help me sleep. Best sleep I've had since getting pregnant!!!


----------



## emmyloves1991

I thought i was due on 27th but i went to my dating scan a few weeks back and it was actually confirmed 31st May, is it ok to change it? sorry, i should of posted when it as confirmed.


----------



## Hann12

Pinktiara - how did you get on?


----------



## pinktiara

Still waiting half hour now we got snowfall overnight so they are running late lol


----------



## Hann12

pinktiara said:


> Still waiting half hour now we got snowfall overnight so they are running late lol

Oh no! I'm excited for you!!


----------



## bobbles86

ooh pinktiara can't wait to hear your news xx


----------



## TTCBean

Painted the trim in baby's room today!! :dance: The quilt set arrives today sometime so I can soon pick out a wall colour!! So excited.


----------



## maybesoon

Awesome TTC!!! So exciting!!!!! 

We haven't even started Mason's room yet. Dh did get the other room painted & it should be ready for clean up & hopefully this weekend we can start moving all of Jonas' stuff into it & I pray that over the Christmas holidays we can get started on Mason's room & hopefully even get it finished!!!


----------



## pinktiara

Well it's a Boy!!! I wanted a girl but baby is healthy and happy and I am really happy that Carter will have a brother to share things with. Ill put up pics later when I scan them into the computer.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Blimey, another boy, congratulations, I can't believe how popular the boys are here, the girls must be hiding on the yellow teams for sure :haha:


----------



## Hann12

Bet he's totally gorgeous though pinktiara and the two boys will be great friends! Big congratulations! Looking forward to seeing the photos


----------



## bobbles86

congratulations hunni, welcome to team blue.

kate xx


----------



## maybesoon

Welcome to Team Blue.... Congrats!


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats! Another little boy!!!!!!.


----------



## BabyMay

Wow another boy! So great!

Poppy, I am sorry about your father inlaw. Some people are just so into themselves they forget about the people who are the most important in situations. Try not to let him ruin anything. 

So excited for my scan in exactly 48 hours. Though I am staying team yellow. I just want to see my baby! Though I has my first gender dream and it was a boy.... Weird dream though. Haha


----------



## kezziek

Ugh sorry to hear you have the lurgy cupcake, hope you feel better soon!xxx

LadyH i don't always feel mine move a lot it's all quite random. I will get nothing for ages then lots in a row. xxx

Sass what a daft thing for the sonographer to say to you hun. Over here they have no say in the managent of your obstretic care let alone to suggest something like a c-section may be necessary so early on! Crazy! don't look too much into it I'm sure baby will move up over time, mine is still super low xxxx

Babee good luck for scan tommorow. I'm thinking girl as boys are normally more obvious but you never know xxx

Pinktiara- excited to hear your news!!!xxx

Last day of work for me today, it doesn't feel like the christmas holidays yet though as I still have so much to do and everyone around me is sick. I'm such a germ phobe at the moment. Jtink i can understand you freaking out at work espcially with your low immune system. My hands are horrible looking where I have been scrubbing them clean every chance I get. X


----------



## kezziek

Ooh pink tiara sorry I missed your news whilst I was typing my post. Congratulations love two boys together is a lovely thing I wouldn't change it for the world. Look forward to seeing the photos xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Kezzie. 

Still feeling rough. :(

I was feeling super lazy for dinner so we just grabbed Fish & Chips. And last night I had frozen pizza. 

Now I feel all guilty for eating so crappity. :(

Got lots of healthy food in for tomorrow and the rest of the week though.


----------



## maybesoon

Is everyone still taking their prenatal vitamens? I have been totally bad. I called in for a refill for mine last week (a day after I ran out) & they still aren't filled.... I feel like a horrible mommy right now.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm still taking mine as I really am not eating as healthily as I know I should. 

Lessens the guilt a little.


----------



## kezziek

Maybesoon I may shock you with the revelation that I am 100 x worse in that department and have not taken any multivitamins/prenatals this pregnancy. I took folic acid when I could stomach it but the multivitamins made me so sick. I also don't believe they are always strictly necessary as our bodies eliminate most of whats in them and baby should idealy get everything from you if you have a balanced diet. There is no harm in taking them though and I would if my tummy would tolerate them but don't feel too guilty hun. My two healthy boys never got much in the way of multivitamins either due to them not staying down but I think because I had taken them before I got pregnant I had good stores of fats and nutrients already. I hope so anyway! X


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you so much kezzie... Those darn things are so stinking expensive ($60.00 for 1 month supply) and with it being Christmas time & getting rooms remodeled, it's just been crazy. So I did forget to call the refill in until I was already out, but I didn't realize it would take the stinking pharmacy over a week to get them filled. Seriously they are already packaged in a box, they just have to put a sticker on them. I can't believe they would not have them in stock, it's freaking Wal-Greens one of the largest pharmacies in this area.


----------



## jtink28

that's crazy that you are getting prescription ones!
my doctor told me to take the target-brand ones, lol. they're like $4 a bottle. obviously ask your doc what is ok for you to take, but $60/month?! i wouldn't take them either!!!!


----------



## Sass827

Oh maybe. I hope you feel better soon. I still haven't shook the cough I caught in early November. Whosever mil brought sickness to their home deserves a serious chiding from her son. Like JTink, we all have compromised immune systems now, and we can't be exposed to these things. Trust me, they can last for so long! 
Poppy, I am so sorry to hear about your FIL. That would drive me mad! Can DH have a talk with his dad? Like more stern then the last talk? 
Congrats on your little man pink! I can't believe how big team blue is! 
I love knitting too! Working on a baby sweater now. Haven't learned crochet yet, but plan on figuring it out from YouTube soon. I have a pattern for baby booties that look like little uggs. 
For prenatals, I usually remember, but for when I forget to get my refill I have a wonderful back up in the house. You might even like them Kezz. They taste so good. https://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=261672&catid=308207&aid=338666&aparam=goobase_filler


----------



## Courtney917

That's nuts! I take the target prenatals as well as DHA. It's like 15 for the both!


----------



## TTCBean

I take mine every day because I have low Vit D and mine contain the amount my GP suggested. I feel if I don't take them I get really dizzy!

Wow maybesoon, that's expensive!? I get mine free through a department store here called Meijer (don't believe they are in Texas). Have you checked out Walmart or anything?

offtopic, but I just finished a work out and my little man is sooo active!! He must have got a good work out too :)!!


----------



## Sass827

Yeah, that does seem really high. Mine are free at the grocery store pharmacy, but before that I was buying them at gnc and they were only 15 for 2 months supply. I'd do some bargain hunting. WTEWYE has a guide online of how much of each vitamin you should be getting in your prenatal to compare it to.


----------



## jtink28

and please don't think you're a bad mom if you aren't taking your prenatals religiously. seriously, if you're eating a balanced diet, that's probably just fine. my doctor said i could take them, but that if i forgot, or couldn't afford them, it wouldn't affect my baby that greatly. 
just pat yourself on the back. you're already doing so much to keep your baby healthy - it's hard work. don't stress out over the small things. it's not worth it. :)


----------



## maybesoon

REALLY??? Ugh... My doctor prescibed me these darn prenatals & I thought when I had them filled "HOLY SHIT This is absolutely ridiculous, but she's the doctor".... I'm seriously thinking about going back to the over the counter ones I was taking while TTC....


----------



## Sass827

One of my doctors said all you really need is the folic acid. Personally, I don't feel like I hit enough of all of the food groups enough, so that's why I take the full scale prenatal and fish oil. And because it's free. You sure your health are wouldn't cover if it you took a different brand?


----------



## maybesoon

My portion after my insurance is $60.00. I can't imagine what it would be without it. I may be asking the pharmacist if they have one that is the same or really close for cheaper & go that route. It seems around here the pharmacists are usually tons more knowledgable about that type of stuff than the actual doctors.


----------



## kezziek

Crumbs thats a lot of money maybesoon! I would compare what they have in them to the over the counter ones and see if you can save yourself skne pennies. Thanks for the link Sass I should really look into some more edible ones now its cold and flu season too. I think fish oils are a great thing to take too! Apart from when you burp and the taste repeats itself on you.... Lol (sorry  <3 ) xxxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Urgh I agree 100% about the fish oil. 

I take it most days but if I'm feeling queasy anyway I'll skip it but still take the vitamin pill.


----------



## pinktiara

maybesoon said:


> Is everyone still taking their prenatal vitamens? I have been totally bad. I called in for a refill for mine last week (a day after I ran out) & they still aren't filled.... I feel like a horrible mommy right now.

I didnt take mine for a few weeks cause they were tearing up my insides like excruciating pain from constipation but im eating better and drinking more now so im going back on a different brand


----------



## pinktiara

didnt get the best pics because baby was upside down the hole time lol but will have the 3d in feb so that will be greathttps://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=B503326EB324AA68!121&authkey=!APZTX5OqUhuO9xU


----------



## maybesoon

pinktiara said:


> didnt get the best pics because baby was upside down the hole time lol but will have the 3d in feb so that will be greathttps://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=B503326EB324AA68!121&authkey=!APZTX5OqUhuO9xU

awww Cute pinktiara!!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann12 said:


> They are all great reasons to find out so I totally get that. We found out last time and didn't tell anyone we knew so we were able to buy some girly stuff on the sly and hide it away.
> This time I have some neutrals left over from last time (as people bought neutrals as they didn't know at first), and I'm not decorating the room until the baby is born. The cloth I've bought so far has been coloured but I've gone for yellows and turquioses but again will get the majority when its born anyway. The baby will no doubt be using the pink towels etc for a while that my DD used even if its a boy!
> I am making a patchwork quilt for it in yellows and turquioises too. Its gender neutral but still pretty (will post a photo when I'm done).
> I think there are so many practical reasons to find out, the only reason I'm not this time is because we don't know if we are having another and if we don't then this is the only time I can have a surprise. Having said that if we go into the scan and the gender just shows itself I won't be upset, it would just be meant to be. But we still won't tell anyone we know!!


See i also get why people dont find out, ive somehow shocked myself into actually liking not knowing, just the guess work has been nice etc. Yesterday i felt a pang of sadness that i was putting a end to the Mystery of is it a boy or is it a girl lol... we had decided to get a 4D scan on the 23rd of january (OH's birthday) and so i was quite happy just to wait to be honest, but then OH found a booking for a private scan and well that was it... i was like Right book it! haha


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Cupcake - WOW to that list... lol Thats very overwhelming deffo agree you dont need all of that, its a good list to look at and pick off what you think you do or dont need :D


----------



## kezziek

Lovely Pinktiara  you have made a cutie there xxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

maybesoon said:


> lol Babee... I'm guessing boy! And my only reasoning behind it is because my little man was the same way twice with not showing us his gender!!! Best of Luck!!!!

See im thinking more girly (or unless its got a very small winkie), because when she first looked baby was litterally as flat as a board! lol.. and i remember when i seen my youngest in that position his willy was just floating about! and i said at that scan, awww is it a boy? and she was like Yup thats deffo a boy lol it was just floating about hahaha But this baby there was just nothing there lol... but she said on the next time i went in when its legs were tightly closed :growlmad: lol that she couldnt see if the legs were like hiding a willy onto its stomach etc The little bugger, best co-operate tomorrow or we shall be having words :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Pink Tiara: oh yayyyyyyyyy congrats on team :blue: 

emmyloves1991 - ill change date for you hunnie...

Will update the board x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Maybesoon - ill shock you here also... Ive only taken my folic acid till the 12weeks. I know it may sound daft, but with my Boys i took just plain folic acid till the 12weeks stage. I ate what i wanted, drank what i wanted and never took a single vitamin apart from the F/A... I had perfect pregnancies boys were born perfect.

With the Pregnancies i lost, i took Pregnacare! from day one (its multivitamin specifically for pregnant women) I took them religously and miscarried. 

This Pregnancy i was going to do the same and my partner stopped me and said look you didnt take those tablets with the boys and look how fine there are... you've took them with the babies we've lost... So instantly to me i was like im taking the folic acid and going to do everything i did with the boys pregnancy. I did of course admit this to my Midwife and she said aslong as your eating and drinking, baby will get what it needs!!! you dont need to pump yourself full of vitamins etc.

So i havent touched any... and baby looks perfectly healthy :D so dont feel guilty at all hunnie and $60.00 wow



Opppps sorry for all the posts, im just catching up lol


----------



## TTCBean

Ugh, I got my shipment from Pottery Barn Kids and the lamp I ordered it broken :( The lamp base isn't connected properly and there is no way to fix it. I hate returning stuff! So annoying.


----------



## pinktiara

Thanx ladies god if one more persons asks me if im ok with it im going to snap. Of course im ok with having a healthy baby just because i wanted a girl doesn't mean im disappointed with a boy. I mean at first i was like its a boy and kinda had a sad moment but after that you think of all the awesome things a boy comes with and how excited my son it.


----------



## Courtney917

So tired of the BF vs bottle debate. I think its a personal decision and we all have our own personal reasons for what we choose. Grr of course I had to respond on the thread about it lol. I think both provide adequate nutrition for baby and one may be better then the other depending on your baby and yourself. Sorry needed to get that out!


----------



## pinktiara

Nothing worst than the breast is best argument im sorry my kid was formula fed slept through the night at 3 months and was a happy baby i'm good with that and will be doing it again lol Kudos to those that breastfeed it's great too but not for me that should be that ya know


----------



## Courtney917

Exactly! Couldn't agree more!!! I'm just not one to BF!!!! I've tried and simply don't like it. I will be formula feeding as well and give credit to those with the dedication of BF!


----------



## Sass827

GL tomorrow babee! I hope LO cooperates. I could never have the patience to stay team yellow. 
I'm with you Courtney - I don't like people that judge. No good.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hello ladies! Just checking in, saying hello :wave:

I have my 20 week scan & appointment tomorrow! Staying :yellow: but will still be fun to see Baby again :laugh2:

Good luck to all of you finding out genders soon!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I hate how mean some people can get on Bf vs bottle debates. :( 

I'm hoping to exclusively BF until 6 months and then carry on BFing until she decided she doesn't want it anymore. 

That's my decision for my baby. 

That's as much as I care. 

If I tell anyone that I get looked at like an alien that I'd even consider BFing someone who can walk. Or told she'll sleep better with forumla etc 

But I equally know if I said I was going to formula feed I'd get BFing lectures. 

I've learned that you just can't win ladies. 

We're all going to do what's best for us to love our babies. And they're all going to be wonderful. 

Other people should learn to keep their noses out!


----------



## Hann12

I'm the same as you cupcake, I strongly believe in BF and it being the right choice FOR ME. I have loads of friends who haven't BF and haven't tried to and I don't judge them. I do believe that BF is a better start in life and has better nutritional value but to be honest that's a proven, that doesn't mean that formula babies don't do as well though. 
I've had people come up to me when I've been BF my daughter to tell me it's disgusting (they couldn't actually see anything but try just didn't like that I was in a public place BF), I also got comments from MIL because she never BF and one of her friends who told me it was horrible BF and that she wouldn't let her girls BF as its disgusting. 
So I def don't think it's just BF mums saying breast is best and being all sel righteous, BF get it right back at them by FF mums. I wish people would just accept that we live in a world of choice and either way is best for you/baby and you don't have to make the other side feel bad to justify why you did something!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sass827 said:


> GL tomorrow babee! I hope LO cooperates. I could never have the patience to stay team yellow.
> I'm with you Courtney - I don't like people that judge. No good.

Hahaha it bloody best co-operate! i just dont have the patience to wait (ive waited long enough! lol) and ive been pregnant since february this year with just a few weeks where i havent between the losses. :coffee:

less than 8 hours to go :D


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oh you cant bloody win when you have a baby... everything baby related/child related sort of comes public knowledge and anyone who is anyone, will always tell you.. oh you want to do it like this.... oh you want to do it like that!!!

You formula Feed Baby, "Oh Breast is Best!!!"

You Breast Feed, "OMG thats disgusting, you should be using a Bottle!!"

You rock your baby to sleep, "Oh you shouldnt do that, there wont learn to go to sleep on there own"...

You do control crying, "Oh you shouldnt do that thats just cruel!"


Theres a whole bunch of comments you'll get whilst pregnant, its honestly as if everyone who is anyone has a right to comment because there have been there and done that.. Its annoying.

When i had my oldest i was 18 and so i was young and it was my first and took everyones advice in and in all honesty it drove me crackers, i felt a failure because i wasnt "Perfect"... I Bottle fed him, i didnt have the confidence to breast feeding and in all honesty i was Like OMG i wouldnt dare!
With my second, i planned on bottle feeding and i did for the first few days, but he was soooooo poorly with wind etc, that i sort of leapt into breastfeeding him, i didnt feel 100% confident in my decision, i got mastitus within a week and i stopped. he was bottle fed for the rest of his bottle feeding days lol...

This Baby fromj the word go ive said i want to breast feed, i found it was alot easier than bottle feeding, as there was no cleaning and making up of bottles and then having to get up during the night and warm bottles up etc etc.. But im not stubborn enough to say "im breastfeeding no matter what!!" more than lightly i will end up giving up, but i want to try it from the word go and if it doesnt work out then baby will be bottle fed. Ive also decided to Cloth Nappy baby and use Cloth Washable Wipes... and ive had comments from friends saying, Oh thats great i want to use cloth nappies, but Eughhhhh to using re-usuable wipes, but yet the nappies are re-usuable which is the same as the wipes... so i dont get there hold up on that as its not like im gonna wipe babies bum with it and then use the same dirty one to wash its face!! PMSL... Ill get a pack of wet wipes to wash face, hands etc... Ive had some friends who have been like OMG i couldnt bebothered to change and then wash the nappies, disposables are cheap enough to buy and you just throw them away!... Everyone is different

Whatever works for you and baby is the right decision :) x


----------



## Hann12

Lol Babee - we rocked DD to sleep for the first 3 months, she sleeps just fine now :)
You definitely get lots of people giving or rather telling you advice. It doesn't stop when they get a bit older, if anything I have found it gets worse. I now get the constant criticisms about DD's weight (she's fairly small), the fact that shes not a big eater - MIL practically tries to force food in her which I hate! I left her with MIL for a few hours and came back to be told that she had fed her a bag of crisps at lunch time as she decided that DD hadn't eaten enough. To say I was furious is an under statement! 
I also get a lot of grieve for the way I parent as I follow more of an AP approach ( not hard line) but I use distraction techniques and calm down corners rather than constantly saying no and sending them to the naughty step or corner. I'd never tell someone that does it differently to me that their way is wrong but I get a lot of raised eyebrows at doing things my way. Plus its a nightmare with the parents and in laws as they are permanently saying 'no' to DD, which is not what I want as I think it loses meaning to her when she hears it 20 times in the space of an hour!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hann - I found pregnancy to about 3 years for the comments/advice to be at they worst!... But once there went to school, thats when i noticed it all sort of died down...

And saying No to a child is utter pointless, there just look at you as if to say "and your problem is???" Over the years ive adapted a tone of voice that once its used, the boys know i mean business!!

My friend constantly tells her kids off, but like just shouts No your not going there, no your not doing that... she never ever explains why and her kids take the absolute Pee out of her!!!, her husband follows through with things he says to the kids, if they naughty and he says right no tv tonight, he removes the tv from their bedroom that night.. so the kids know when dad says this or that he means it... so my friend is constantly like they good as gold for him, but as soon as he goes out there play up!!! shes asked for advice and ive said you need to be more stricter with them and follow through with discipline or rewards... Because once you dont, there wont know you mean business and just laugh at you. She hasnt and still complains lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Glad to hear everyone gets the same 'advice' - but also annoyed that it happens to everyone - I'm not glad you have to get lextured to as well.

I'm getting it already and I've not even had a baby yet! I know it's going to drive me mad.

We're going to co-sleep with her (sidecar cot) and that gets raised eyebrows and comments. I'm also not going to leave her to cry. I've not really told anyone yet (except DH and my Mum) but I know that'll get some replies.

But here's the thing, she doesn't want to be crying, I don't want her to cry, so there's seems to be a logical answer there to me. Of course once she's bigger and if I can tell she's having a winge for the sake of it then I'll let her calm herself down. But my beighbour would let her baby and cry and cry when she was only a few months old and then just text me saying "sorry - she has to learn to go to sleep without me" 

I totally appreciate that it's a fine thing to do and that now her baby sleeps well, but I won't be doing it. I know I'll get "you're making a rod for your own back" comments, but I don't care. I like being cuddled, so does DH, and so I'm hoping our daughter does too. If that, or a boob, or a pacifier is what she needs to settle, then that's what she'll have.

I get the same comments about cloth wipes babee - I can't see how it's any different at all!

In fact baby wipes hurt my skin, so that's even less reason for me to use them on the baby. (Although the huggies pure I'm fine with so I will use them if need be) I'm excited to get some CJ's Carcass Cleanser as all the flavours sound so delicious and I'll use that to make up pretty smelling wipe solutions.


----------



## Hann12

Yeah I'm prepared for the onslaught this time, though still getting it for DD so thats fun! 

By the way i got a tandem in the end yesterday. Got a new o baby zoom tandem for £250 delievered. Really good deal, seems to be minimum of £130 cheaper than other websites!


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake I don't believe in CIO either, each to their own but not for me! Before I had DD I read all the books about routines etc but then I had her and none of that made sense! We didn't CIO, we didn't have feeding schedules, she fed when she wanted and she got a cuddle or fed when she cried. We did a fair amount of co sleeping and still do when shes upset/poorly/teething but she does go to bed in her own room in her cot and in general is a great sleeper. In fact at 6.45pm every night she gets her bunny and goes to the bottom of the stairs so she can go to bed! I know it won't always be that easy :)

I'm using reusable wipes this time. I spent a fortune on cotton wool last time as up to 6 months we used cotton wool and water not wipes as they are kinder and no reactions. This time I'm def using reusable wipes. Just makes sense to me from a money perspective and to be kind to their skin. 
I'm still looking into cloth nappies, have 8 now I think, but different sizes etc. I am going to try these ones out then buy a bulk load of the ones we get on with when the baby is born. I'll also have disposables too for the first week or so, and if the grandparents really can't cope with reusables. I think they are much nicer though, I wish I had used them with DD, but going to start now as she'll still be in nappies for another 8 months I think.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

yeh i dont get the re-usuable wipes issue... its the exact same thing as the re-usuable Nappies??? i think if anything it would be easier, as once you wipe babies bum then leave the wipes in the nappy, when washday comes just chuck em all in together??? I tried explaining this to friends, and there were like ahhh id rather buy johnsons wet wipes... i just replied with, id rather buy Cloth nappies and cloth wipes :) Ive decided to just use plain sterile water in a little spray bottle to spray onto the wipes to wet them when needed. I may add some smelly stuff to it, when babies skin gets abit more mature lol Mature, sounds like im talking about cheese :rofl:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann a lady at the school; my boys go to has one of those, her kids always look comfy in it, it does look rather long in the length, but i suppose there just means that both kids have more than enough room, rather than sitting ontop of each other :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Are you getting proper cloth wipes? Or using other things?

I've sewn a few with one side with brushed cotton that I got 1m of in yellow as it was so soft and thick and lovely and then the other side some pretty old t-shirts that I don't wear anymore.

Also grabbed some cheap packs of baby flannels too.

I'll probably just use them for anything, but do you think it's OK to use the same ones for bum and face (they'll be washed in between of course) or should I have specific bum ones and specific face ones?

We're doing muslins as newborn nappies and we're getting white muslins for nappies and coloured for everything else. So it's mkaing me think i should have separate wipes if some are going to be face and some bum?


----------



## Hann12

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hann a lady at the school; my boys go to has one of those, her kids always look comfy in it, it does look rather long in the length, but i suppose there just means that both kids have more than enough room, rather than sitting ontop of each other :)

Yes expecting it to be long, that seems to be the only negative but I'd prefer them to have space. Unfortunately I heard just a couple of weeks ago of a friend of a friend who had a Phil and teds tandem and the baby was in the cocoon at 3 weeks old, and a bag slipped down and smothered the baby. She didn't know as it sits low down with the other child on top. Very tragic accident and totally put me off ones that sit above/below.


----------



## Hann12

CupcakeBaby said:


> Are you getting proper cloth wipes? Or using other things?
> 
> I've sewn a few with one side with brushed cotton that I got 1m of in yellow as it was so soft and thick and lovely and then the other side some pretty old t-shirts that I don't wear anymore.
> 
> Also grabbed some cheap packs of baby flannels too.
> 
> I'll probably just use them for anything, but do you think it's OK to use the same ones for bum and face (they'll be washed in between of course) or should I have specific bum ones and specific face ones?
> 
> We're doing muslins as newborn nappies and we're getting white muslins for nappies and coloured for everything else. So it's mkaing me think i should have separate wipes if some are going to be face and some bum?

Are you just putting the muslins into a wrap? I just read about doing that. I saw your thread on 2nd tri about muslins, and yes m&s ones are def the nicest. I also had a huge pack of mothercare ones that are fine for little spit ups but not for nappies. I love the m&s ones I have, and especially great that they now do colours! 
I'm just buying wipes, I bought some on the tiny nippers website, pretty cheap. I'm too lazy to make my own! 
I also read it can be a good idea to buy liners (fleece ones) to use on all nappies regardless of the type as they keep the nappies nicer for longer and with some BF babies you can just change the liner rather than the whole nappy.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive bought some Microfibre Cloths, cut them up into squares and i just need to sew round the edges... I decided on the Microfibre cloths after i got alot of reccommendations from friends who use cloth nappies and cloth wipes, there explained as: "because the microfibre is textured, it tends to wipe up stubborn poo that gets stuck on the bum and most times without having to wet them" oh and also that there soak up well, wash well and dry really quick! So i was like right im off to get me some of those! lol

I also got told about using fleece liners inside the nappies on the top between bum and nappy as it collects poo and also helps to protect nappies from stainage :) Another friend said Muslin is very good for stuffing nappies with, she was out of stuffing when in hospital and so folded up a muslin and stuffed the nappy with that and she was like WOW thats good and she said her daughter is a heavy wetter. So ill be getting some of those also.

As for bum and face, i think ill be using ones just for face and ones just for bum..., Because i think at first it wouldnt be such a problem but after a while there will stain from poo lol and so even though i knew it had been washed and any bacteria killed, i dont think i could wipe babies face with one?? if ya get what i mean? Im gonna get white for face and coloured for bum :) then easy to tell which is for which. then wash coloured ones with nappies and then wash the white face ones with babies clothes :) (well thats the plan! haha, it will all change when baby gets here lol)


----------



## Hann12

I'll look into microfibre cloths - thanks babee. The ones I currently have are fleece I think but only got 10 anyway so need more. Thinking dark colours for bum! 

I know you can just do muslins as a nappy but I might add a wrap to make it more absorbant, but I also like the idea of adding a muslin into the nappy!


----------



## Hann12

Just found poundland sell microfibre clothes for £1 for 4, guessing those can be cut at least in half and sewn. Not sure how big they are! Now just have to find a poundland or similar!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Babee_Bugs said:


> Ive bought some Microfibre Cloths, cut them up into squares and i just need to sew round the edges... I decided on the Microfibre cloths after i got alot of reccommendations from friends who use cloth nappies and cloth wipes, there explained as: "because the microfibre is textured, it tends to wipe up stubborn poo that gets stuck on the bum and most times without having to wet them" oh and also that there soak up well, wash well and dry really quick! So i was like right im off to get me some of those! lol
> 
> I also got told about using fleece liners inside the nappies on the top between bum and nappy as it collects poo and also helps to protect nappies from stainage :) Another friend said Muslin is very good for stuffing nappies with, she was out of stuffing when in hospital and so folded up a muslin and stuffed the nappy with that and she was like WOW thats good and she said her daughter is a heavy wetter. So ill be getting some of those also.
> 
> As for bum and face, i think ill be using ones just for face and ones just for bum..., Because i think at first it wouldnt be such a problem but after a while there will stain from poo lol and so even though i knew it had been washed and any bacteria killed, i dont think i could wipe babies face with one?? if ya get what i mean? Im gonna get white for face and coloured for bum :) then easy to tell which is for which. then wash coloured ones with nappies and then wash the white face ones with babies clothes :) (well thats the plan! haha, it will all change when baby gets here lol)

That's exactly my plan, but white for nappies as I figure then I can really see if they're properly clean. And I want the prettier onese to be my ones that other people see, lol.

When we're done with them as nappies I might either proper boil wash and disinfect them and use them as face ones, or cut them up if I need more wipes.

I'd not heard of them as using them as soakers, that's a great plan too.

Hann - yes I've practiced a few folds for them, but to be honest just folding them into a pad and putting in a wrap looks like it's going to work just fine - of course we only have a teddy to practice on at the moment. So no actual wee or poo practice as yet.


----------



## poppy13

I'm getting impatient! I'm waiting for the wool delivery so I can start knitting and it should come today - I keep looking out the window every time a vehicle goes past hoping its the delivery van.

I managed to knit my first ever bootie yesterday (I'm not as creative as some of you ladies!!) and felt quite proud but when DH got home and I showed him his reaction was another level. He cried with excitement and the fact that I had made it for our gorgeous little boy. He said it was the cutest thing he had ever seen. I can't imagine what he'll be like when our little boy is born!

As for the cloth nappy debate, I think whatever is right for you is the right decision. I'll be using disposables but haven't really considered cloth ones, but will maybe look in them in the future.

I'll also be breastfeeding if I can but I know that it can be hard work from talking to friends and I'll persevere as best I can but if I need to go onto bottles then I will. I'm trying to be open to different options.

With controlled crying I think that's fine when they are older but newborns cry because they can't tell you what they need and as a mummy I want to make sure in those first few weeks or months I get to know my baby's needs quickly. The thought of my munchkin crying in hunger or because his nappy needs changing makes me feel awful.

It seems like some of us are getting or are already being creative for our LO's, how about we set up a crafting thread? I'll put a link in my signature if you want to join.

On a slightly sad note my friend is going to her mum's funeral today - my friend is 29 but the thought of me leaving my child just fills me with sadness. I can imagine however old your child is doesn't make it any more bearable.

Sorry to end on a sad note, it's just been playing on my mind and I'm home alone today so just needed to share it with someone.

Ooh, just remembered, my DH contacted his Dad yesterday about all the banter re: munchkin's gender. FIL was really apologetic and hadn't realised it was annoying or upsetting and has said he will stop it. Much happier today!:flower:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm thinking of just getting some cute fleece and cutting it up into wipes/liners.

Do you think any fleece will do?


----------



## jtink28

i'll be attempting to breastfeed for a few reasons - mainly because it's free!!! :) also, i know it helps you lose the pregnancy weight, haha! 
i do think that if for some reason the baby won't breastfeed, i will try to pump as much as i can. but i'm under no illusions that BF'ing is the only or best way. they say that BF'ing gives babies fantastic immune systems - i was breastfed (also born at home, no drugs!) for a year, ate very healthy my whole life, and ended up with an autoimmune disease. my little brother was bottle fed and is now as healthy as a horse.
it really is a choice - a choice to do what it best for YOUR family, noone else's. if my kid won't breastfeed, well, bottles it is. i have no qualms! (i'm just vain and want to lose weight quick! hehe)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'll personally be very upset and disappointed if I can't breastfeed as I'm really excited to have that bond, and to feel like I'm giving my baby the best nutrition she can have.

Of course if she *needs* formula she'll have it, but only if there's no other option.

I'd never, ever judge someone else for doing it or not doing it though, as I was formula fed and have lots of firends who FF and have wonderful healthy, happy babies.

It's just something I want to to do, for me and my baby. Like cloth nappies or co-sleeping.

I actually just wrote a blog post on ym new blog inspaired by some of the things we've talked about on here today.

Do any of you ladies have blogs? i'd love to read them/link to them. :)

Link to mine is in my sig.


----------



## jtink28

i have a baby blog...nothing special!
mainly just for my own memories :)

https://jennandjeremyplusone.blogspot.com/


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake - great journal! I don't have one but I'll read yours ;) 
Your 5 things are things I am doing this time, though did them all except cloth with DD. 
If you struggle with BF, and honestly most people do, there are places to go to for help. You can always pm me too as I have a few good tips which helped me a lot! 
It does help lose the weight too - I was back in my old jeans in 3-4 weeks. Many a bonus!! 

Its not all for everyone and I know today we have talked a lot about cloth but as a first timer I did find it over whelming and used pampers and I can honestly say I have had no issues with them. I just want to try cloth this time. Pampers are easy, tend to fit pretty well and work. You will still get up the back, down the leg leaks with any type of nappy so be prepared! It can be pretty grim at times!!


----------



## Courtney917

LOL the losing weight quick sounds appealing!!! Can I exclusively pump? Is this a possibility from Day 1? I truly dont feel comfortable with the whole BF thing (yes its natural and all of that BUT not for me). I formula fed my boys so thats what I was planning on doing but I know there are benefits to baby and myself to BF. However, if you want to switch to formula does it become a problem for baby? Just trying to sort this all through and get advice from those of you that may have a little more experience then me :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Courtney917 said:


> LOL the losing weight quick sounds appealing!!! Can I exclusively pump? Is this a possibility from Day 1? I truly dont feel comfortable with the whole BF thing (yes its natural and all of that BUT not for me). I formula fed my boys so thats what I was planning on doing but I know there are benefits to baby and myself to BF. However, if you want to switch to formula does it become a problem for baby? Just trying to sort this all through and get advice from those of you that may have a little more experience then me :)

I think you can exclusivley pump, yes. :)

Not sure it keeps the supply up as well for some people but I know my SIL did it for a few weeks and did OK.

Seems a lot of hassle to spend the time pumping and then the time bottle feeding afterwards, that's what puts me off. But then the whole sterilising thing is another reason I prfer the idea of BFing anyway. Zero hassle.


----------



## Courtney917

Oh I see yeah its pumping and feeding. IDK I know I will probably just FF but trying to see if its a possibility. I guess you can say I am a tad bit selfish but after all of the problems I have had (4 losses and now preggers) I kinda want my body back to me at this point. I know if sounds terrible but its just my feelings about it. I wish I had the dedication that moms that BF have and I give you all a ton of credit for doing it!


----------



## jtink28

i'll be breastfeeding, and once my kidlet goes to daycare at 3 months (i have to go back to work, unfortunately), they'll be getting pumped milk in a bottle, as i obviously can't be there to feed him.
i just love the aspect that it's free. i don't know how much formula is in the UK, but here in the US, it's absolutely outrageously priced. it makes me ill thinking about how much it costs to feed a tiny baby.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Courtney917 said:


> Oh I see yeah its pumping and feeding. IDK I know I will probably just FF but trying to see if its a possibility. I guess you can say I am a tad bit selfish but after all of the problems I have had (4 losses and now preggers) I kinda want my body back to me at this point. I know if sounds terrible but its just my feelings about it. I wish I had the dedication that moms that BF have and I give you all a ton of credit for doing it!

I've not done it yet! Lol.

I'm sure it's a heck of a lot easier to talk about it than actually do it!

At the moment I'm living in a child free fantasy world where everything will be perfect and she'll feed great and sleep great and I'll be stress and pain free....

We all know that's not going to happen! Lol


----------



## Hann12

Courtney - yes you can and many people do it very successfully but it is a lot of work to get your supply up to be enough to feed the baby. A baby can suck directly from us and get significantly more than a pump can, even the best pumps. I had a medala swing, which was great, I'd say it took about 15-20 minutes to pump a bottles worth then you would need to feed the baby. You can pump and freeze breast milk. It's def worth trying it if you fancy giving it a try. I have to say I preferred doing it directly, my DD wouldn't take a bottle anyway so my pumping days were limited after I knew that, I mainly did it to up my supply every now and then. It's not very glamorous also lol!! 
I don't think there are issues giving Breast milk then formula, I have a couple of friends who did both for a while but formula eventually wins because of the ease versus pumping. You'll see what I mean when you try. If you can express and give the baby the collostrum in the first 4-5 days then that's great because it contains lots of immunities and good stuff so really worth the baby having it.


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks Hann! I actually have done that with the boys, I gave them the colostrum on and off until they were a week old. I'll probably end of FF bc I know its easier and gives me a chance to be a person again lol. DH wants to try for final baby#4 when this one is 6 months sooooo I know I'll be preggers and sharing my body again lol. Plus I have heard that BF can stop ovulation for a while? Not that I would try for another right after this one is born but we are looking at 6 mos-1 year.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

jtink28 said:


> i'll be breastfeeding, and once my kidlet goes to daycare at 3 months (i have to go back to work, unfortunately), they'll be getting pumped milk in a bottle, as i obviously can't be there to feed him.
> i just love the aspect that it's free. i don't know how much formula is in the UK, but here in the US, it's absolutely outrageously priced. it makes me ill thinking about how much it costs to feed a tiny baby.

I'd never thought of the price of formula really.

I had a look - this is the formula that I'd use if I had to.

https://www.boots.com/en/Aptamil-First-Milk-From-Birth-900g_17693/

It's £9.49 (approx $14.30) a tin which lasts a week for an average baby according to some googling.

So thats £495/$740 a year. Wow. And that's before you've bought bottles etc.


----------



## Courtney917

CupcakeBaby said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I see yeah its pumping and feeding. IDK I know I will probably just FF but trying to see if its a possibility. I guess you can say I am a tad bit selfish but after all of the problems I have had (4 losses and now preggers) I kinda want my body back to me at this point. I know if sounds terrible but its just my feelings about it. I wish I had the dedication that moms that BF have and I give you all a ton of credit for doing it!
> 
> I've not done it yet! Lol.
> 
> I'm sure it's a heck of a lot easier to talk about it than actually do it!
> 
> At the moment I'm living in a child free fantasy world where everything will be perfect and she'll feed great and sleep great and I'll be stress and pain free....
> 
> We all know that's not going to happen! LolClick to expand...



LOL the thing that freaks me out is that i have been reading that BF babies require more feedings and wake up more often. My boys slept 4 hours at a time from birth, so not sure I want to give that up! It is a lot of work and I suppose I have been formula spoiled and don't think I can start BF with #3 when ff is all I have ever known...including my mom who ff.


----------



## Hann12

Yes BF babies do tend to wake up more/need more regular feeding but some FF do too. It didn't really bother me as I loved it but I can see if you have FF before whybthat sounds unappealing. I'm just getting a sling this time and letting the baby feed when it wants. 
It's great you gave the colostrum, many don't. 
As for ovulation, some but few women get their cycles back straight away, some get them back around 6 months when they ween, but if you carry on BF past 6 months (I did) some women won't get their cycles back until they stop BF completely. I didn't get mine until I stopped.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

We want a 5 year gap so I would LOVE to not get my cycles back!

I'm not too fussed about the extra waking up (again - no baby yet, lol), I figure they're meant to feed that much by design, and I'm the one who wants to breastfeed so I'll have to suck it up.

Why my sidecar crib plan is so appealing! I won't even have to open my eyes, just flap a boob out - lol.


----------



## Hann12

I'm just going to sleep and feed too! 

Lol cupcake you'll probably now be one of the people that gets their cycles straight back! I know now that I won't.


----------



## maybesoon

Courtney917 said:


> So tired of the BF vs bottle debate. I think its a personal decision and we all have our own personal reasons for what we choose. Grr of course I had to respond on the thread about it lol. I think both provide adequate nutrition for baby and one may be better then the other depending on your baby and yourself. Sorry needed to get that out!

Exactly.... I had a wic appointment last night & by the time I left that office I now have the opinion that it's a CULT!!! Seriously, I understand they encourage breastfeeding & yes, I'm going to try it. But the lady leading the meeting honest to God sat there & told us that the sole reason Michael Jordan is such a great athlete is because he was breast fed until he was 3 years old. She also stated the sole reason Albert Einstein was a geneous is because he was breast fed until he was 3 years old.... Are you freaking kidding me. If you honestly believe that breastfeeding your child until he/she is 3 years old is the only way they will be smart or athletic you seriously need some help. The crap she was saying just really made me sick. It was all I could do to remain in my chair & not stand up, laugh in her face & walk out....


----------



## CupcakeBaby

maybesoon said:


> Exactly.... I had a wic appointment last night & by the time I left that office I now have the opinion that it's a CULT!!! Seriously, I understand they encourage breastfeeding & yes, I'm going to try it. But the lady leading the meeting honest to God sat there & told us that the sole reason Michael Jordan is such a great athlete is because he was breast fed until he was 3 years old. She also stated the sole reason Albert Einstein was a geneous is because he was breast fed until he was 3 years old.... Are you freaking kidding me. If you honestly believe that breastfeeding your child until he/she is 3 years old is the only way they will be smart or athletic you seriously need some help. The crap she was saying just really made me sick. It was all I could do to remain in my chair & not stand up, laugh in her face & walk out....

Urgh, that sounds like a nightmare.

All that is going to do is make some women who decide not to BF for various reasons feel even more guilty at a time when they're vulnerable emotionally anyway. :(


----------



## TTCBean

You ladies are chatty! Can't keep up! haha


----------



## maybesoon

Well honestly it made me feel the total opposite. If I was on the fence & didn't know whether to try or not I would have walked out of there thinking "these women are completely nuts & like hell am I going to bf because they think it will make my child smarter or more athletic".... 

I for one am not a follower & that type of crap really makes me mad. Yes, I'm going to try, but I'm not going to be heartbroken or distressed if it doesn't work. These days formula is so close to the natural thing & honestly the couple of kids that have been bf in my family catch more viruses and have more allergies than any of us who were bottle fed. So explain that one to me......


----------



## Hann12

It's a shame when people are extreme on one side or another, kind of ruins it for everyone as you are bound to feel put upon! 

BF isn't a miracle cure to illnesses etc unfortunately. I do very much believe its nutritionally better and that you do pass lots of immunities to your LO, so for example if you have a cold you don't give it to them, instead you pass on antibodies to stop/fight anything. It's pretty amazing. BF babies tend to be less colicky, windy etc and have less issues with allergies. However you will always find instances where this isn't the case. That's just the way things are. Likewise saying BF is a better form of nutrition and someone saying that their child was FF and they are fine - well great, you're not saying they won't be by being FF, just that it can never be as good as BF. FOrmula is getting better, but it emulates BF by using cows milk, it's never going to be the same and have the same qualities. That doesn't mean it's a bad choice for people to take - its a choice that everyone gets to make and that's it! 
I personally wouldn't choose formula over BF because I really don't see the point when I have a supply of the perfect thing for my child but I know plenty of people that want formula so that others can feed their babies too, because they don't like the thought of their breasts being used as food, because they think their breast will suffer negatively because of BF, because they found it too painful, had supply issues etc. as long as I can do what I want - and others can do what they want - then it's all good!


----------



## TTCBean

Well said Hann.


----------



## pinktiara

My son was only ever ff and he rarely gets sick never colicky slept like a dream and from 3 months on was sleeping all night 12 hours and not one allergy. He is still a great sleeper and an excellent kid so really it worked out great for me! My friends kid was breast fed and was a terrible sleeper super colicky and gets sick all the time so I think it's really about the kid too hard to say.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

pinktiara said:


> My son was only ever ff and he rarely gets sick never colicky slept like a dream and from 3 months on was sleeping all night 12 hours and not one allergy. He is still a great sleeper and an excellent kid so really it worked out great for me! My friends kid was breast fed and was a terrible sleeper super colicky and gets sick all the time so I think it's really about the kid too hard to say.

Definitely about the kids and other things too.

My friend FF all of hers, and they are sick all.the.time.

But I actually think it's nothing to do with the feeding and more to do with what they eat now they are kids - which is pure junk. No nutritional value at all.

But then I have a friend who EBF her two, and they eat healthy and organic and take vitamins, and they still get sick all the time too. 

Some kids just get sick I think! I was FF and got the occasional bug and chickenpox and stuff like any kid, but I had friends who seemed to be sick all the time.


----------



## maybesoon

Hann I agree completely. And yes I'm going to bf. I honestly can't see wasting money on formula when I have it ready made. It just kills me that there are these people out there that try to push women so hard that they come up with these insane bullcrap reasons and try to make women feel like they are trying to pretty much murder their infant if they don't bf only til the child is 3years old. Yes I will bf, but it won't be for no stinking 3 years I can tell you that.


----------



## Courtney917

Lol I love the IQ arguement. My sisters and i are all educated and all FF. One of my sisters is a biomedical engineer and super intelligent...guess what she was FF too!!! Lol again its a personal decision and no matter what the important part is that mommy and baby are happy and healthy!!!!

I was looked down upon in hospital for not BF and I'm sure it'll happen again....oh well. I'm still not 100% sure what ill do but I am leaning towards FF again. Yes its expensive....$26 a container and that last about 5-6 days but ill have my freedom lol.


----------



## maybesoon

Courtney... I agree with you.... Up until the last couple of months I have been against it. And a huge part of that reason is because certain groups totally treat you like you are a total crap mom for not bf. I still haven't seen one stitch of "real evidence" that proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that a baby is healthier/smarter/more athletic etc. for being bf. My bff's girls were all bf & her 2 yr old now has tubes in her ears & has had her tonsils removed from being sick CONSTANTLY.... I honestly think it's every woman's own choice whether to bf or not & everyone else needs to make that choice themselves & not push it onto you. 

That being said. I do love that we can discuss it in this forum & I can read/hear both sides of why each person has made the choice & how it has worked or not for them. Honestly it has helped me make my choice to even give it a try. But like I said before my reason is more financial at this point than thinking my Mason with be healthier or more athlectic for me bfing......


----------



## Courtney917

Couldn't agree more and I am happy we all can have a good discussion about a controversial issue :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I love that we've all been able to take part in this discussion without any cross words!

Anywhere else I've seen it come up it's turned into all out war! Lol.

Us May ladies must be nice people! Which means FF or BF we'll have nice babies and we'll love them as much as we possibly can! :)

We're also all very lucky to live now, and have the choices of feeding and not have to worry if we can or can't bf or if formula is going to harm our babies as it is so good now etc. I was reading about formula in the olden days and so many babies got sick. 

And there was a time when it was super fashionable to FF, so even ladies who couldn't afford it would do it to look 'cool' and so would water down the formula to make it last longer and the babies were very undernourished and would die.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I will be BF for the first 4 months until I have to get my jabs for going back to uni or it can delay going back but would have loved to have bf longer if I could :( question, (probably a silly one but I have no idea) do you have to like start introducing formula every now and again before you stop bf all together? I will also be using disposables, I don't feel cloth is right for me nothing against it :) and I will co sleep whenever suits lol! Co slept with steven and he still comes to my bed at night sometimes but I love the cuddles lol! Xx


----------



## jtink28

i'm going to BF even after i go back to work - i'll BF in the morning and nights, and he'll get pumped breastmilk in his bottle with the nanny or daycare.

i think asking your doctor about when/if you need formula is the most important thing. while many ladies here have had babies, your pediatrician will know what's best for this unique little baby.

i'll be using pampers. i was cloth-diapered, and my mom hated it, LOL! i have a chronic disease and work full-time. i can't handle cloth diapers, so i already have a stash of pampers :)


----------



## TTCBean

Off topic non bf question... I am compiling my registry and I am adding 25 cloth all-in-1 diapers... they say good up to 18 lbs. Should I add 25 of those or mix it up with some that are 18 lb +? I read for cloth you should have at least 25, so I'm not sure what to do because baby isn't going to be 18 lbs plus for a while.


----------



## Sass827

It's so nice to be able to talk about this. So I plan on going the BF route. I'm going to take a class on it too. So many of my friends have had trouble with it and have had to go to groups to get it just right, but they said in the end it was worth it. 
So a question for those of you that have BF in the past - do I have to pump too? If I don't pump, will I be making lots more work for myself? I kind of don't want to pump - reason is pretty long so I won't get into it now, but I'm wondering if that will set me up for disaster.


----------



## Hann12

Yes I think its a bit different for you US ladies that have to go back to work, if I was I'd be using disposables too, I wouldn't be wasting my precious baby time doing all the washing! 

I definitely do not think that if you are BF you end up cleverer by the way ;) All I'm saying is that it does have good qualities to pass onto your children in the form of immunities etc. Now the question of how much difference it makes is completely unknown. As I said before you will always know a sick BF baby and a healthy FF baby and vice versa. It could be a very slim amount health wise that is the difference - 52% BF get less allergies for example v's 48% FF - a tiny amount, or it could be 80 v 20, you just never know and we probably never will do!! 
For me while I like the fact that its natural, free and healthy (again not saying FF isn't lol) the biggest thing is the bond that it provides. For me there was nothing else like it, also meant that the parents and in laws had to hand my baby back to me when she was hungry because I had my job to do, and they couldn't do it. I was secretly happy that DD didn't take a bottle with expressed because it meant I was in control. My MIL has a way of trying to take control. This time was my special time with my baby. 
Having said that when I gave up at month 8 I was ready to, my DD was fighting it by then and it was refreshing for someone else to give her a feed before bed. Our transition was very smooth though, I feel lucky for that.

Charlene - if you want to phase the BF out at 4 months just do it slowly over a number of weeks replacing the breast for bottle at each feed, leaving the morning and evening until last (that way you can keep them if you want to, also the baby is more reliant on those feeds for comfort). As long as the baby will take a bottle you should have no problems. MAM bottles are excellent as a transition from BF to bottle. I still use them.


----------



## Hann12

Sass827 said:


> It's so nice to be able to talk about this. So I plan on going the BF route. I'm going to take a class on it too. So many of my friends have had trouble with it and have had to go to groups to get it just right, but they said in the end it was worth it.
> So a question for those of you that have BF in the past - do I have to pump too? If I don't pump, will I be making lots more work for myself? I kind of don't want to pump - reason is pretty long so I won't get into it now, but I'm wondering if that will set me up for disaster.

No you don't need to pump ever if you don't want to. You only pump if you want to express the milk to give a bottle. Some people going back to work express loads then they can provide expressed milk for the baby during the day as opposed to formula. Others do it so that thier OH's can give a bottle. 
I did it for DH to give a bottle until I realised she wouldn't take one so I stopped.


----------



## Hann12

TTCBean said:


> Off topic non bf question... I am compiling my registry and I am adding 25 cloth all-in-1 diapers... they say good up to 18 lbs. Should I add 25 of those or mix it up with some that are 18 lb +? I read for cloth you should have at least 25, so I'm not sure what to do because baby isn't going to be 18 lbs plus for a while.

Wel I'd say that up to 18 pounds will do you for a long time - my DD is only just over 18 pounds at 16, almost 17, months. Having said that I have friends with some rather strapping lads that jumped in weight really quickly up to the early 20's, I think by 7 months. If it was me I'd be getting mainly up to 18 pounds but would probably add in a few bigger - or add in some one sizes?


----------



## Courtney917

Okay I have a new question lol: I have been out of baby loop for 3 years and don't know what size clothes I should focus on!!!! I forgot! My babies tend to be on the smaller size, ds 1 was 6.9 lbs and ds2 was 6.13. With that in mind should I get 0-3 or 3-6. Oh and might I add that I am a genius and donated MOST of my son's clothes, lol.


----------



## Courtney917

Hann12 said:


> Yes I think its a bit different for you US ladies that have to go back to work, if I was I'd be using disposables too, I wouldn't be wasting my precious baby time doing all the washing!
> 
> I definitely do not think that if you are BF you end up cleverer by the way ;) All I'm saying is that it does have good qualities to pass onto your children in the form of immunities etc. Now the question of how much difference it makes is completely unknown. As I said before you will always know a sick BF baby and a healthy FF baby and vice versa. It could be a very slim amount health wise that is the difference - 52% BF get less allergies for example v's 48% FF - a tiny amount, or it could be 80 v 20, you just never know and we probably never will do!!
> For me while I like the fact that its natural, free and healthy (again not saying FF isn't lol) the biggest thing is the bond that it provides. For me there was nothing else like it, also meant that the parents and in laws had to hand my baby back to me when she was hungry because I had my job to do, and they couldn't do it. I was secretly happy that DD didn't take a bottle with expressed because it meant I was in control. My MIL has a way of trying to take control. This time was my special time with my baby.
> Having said that when I gave up at month 8 I was ready to, my DD was fighting it by then and it was refreshing for someone else to give her a feed before bed. Our transition was very smooth though, I feel lucky for that.
> 
> Charlene - if you want to phase the BF out at 4 months just do it slowly over a number of weeks replacing the breast for bottle at each feed, leaving the morning and evening until last (that way you can keep them if you want to, also the baby is more reliant on those feeds for comfort). As long as the baby will take a bottle you should have no problems. MAM bottles are excellent as a transition from BF to bottle. I still use them.


I am lucky my in laws are a safe distance bc they drive me nuts. 

I give you lots of credit Hann:thumbup:. A couple of my friends stopped at 6 months and a few went the full year (while working). Most of my friends are teachers and I remember them locking their doors so they could pump during every prep and lunch. It def takes a lot of dedication!


----------



## Hann12

Courtney I was able to because I wasn't working! 
As for clothes sizes, being that little I'd get mainly newborn and 0-3 months. You are bound to get given a load of 0-3 month though. My DD was 5 pounds 15 and I had to go and buy early baby clothes as she was teeny, then we moved into newborn then 0-3, she must of been almost 6 months when we got to the 3-6 month stuff. I do know people whose LO's were only in 0-3 for a matter of weeks though. 
Also it depends on the shop because while they all have the same months sizing they all seem to size up differently. Over here the supermarkets tend to be on the big side for example.


----------



## Courtney917

Oh ok. I def have to get some clothes for this LO so we will be headed to shop after the holidays. My boys grew fairly quick but I remember in the beginning they were swimming in the 0-3. Good thing is baby clothes are cheap!!! Much more affordable then the toddler and boy clothes I an buying now! Also for babies being born at end of April beg of May I'm thinking it should be lighter clothing. My boys were born in November so it was sweaters and snow suits. A spring baby is all new for me!


----------



## Hann12

My last was July so not too dissimilar from May.

On another topic - where's Babee?? I'm dying to hear how she got on today!!


----------



## pinktiara

I can't believe I finally know the sex and can buy stuff now hahha we have tons of clothes from carter and from the other two grand kids so well save alot but I get to buy all new baby stuff.


----------



## maybesoon

Hann... I wish you were the one doing the class/meeting last night! You have a ton more information than anyone I have spoken to at wic!!!!

I am afraid that since I'm going back to work after only 6 weeks that I won't get a chance to pump like I want to.... I swear I can close my office door for lunch & they still don't get the hint. I guess I may have to get a lock & put it on my door!!!


----------



## Hann12

It must be very hard in the US to bf because of working so soon after. You could do formula in the day and BF at morning and night by then, just an option ;)

I have loads of neutral clothes from last time but I still want to but a special coming home outfit for the baby, though that will have to be neutral too lol! 
I am jealous of you all buying pink and blue but I guess I'm saving myself money as i can't buy much!


----------



## maybesoon

Hann I'm going to try my best to pump while at work & if the bosses can't handle it then they can just leave the office. It's my right as a mom & afterall I do have the right for 12 weeks off & I'm only taking 6 so they need to be grateful for that....


----------



## jtink28

maybesoon, show your bosses this:

https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs73.pdf


----------



## pinktiara

I love the coming home outfit so sweet can't wait to find it


----------



## maybesoon

THANK YOU JTINK!!! I just printed it out!!!!


----------



## jtink28

i was just dealing with this at work a few weeks ago.. a fellow co-worker was told to sit in a bathroom stall, on the toilet lid, to pump. 

i printed this out for her, and they installed a lock on the locker room door just for her the very next day :)
nothing like breaking the law to light a fire under the employer's ass!!! hahahaaa.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

TTC - My sister in law did this great comparison of Cloth diapering versus Disposable diapering. You can find it here, on her blog, if you are interested:

https://www.thesemomentsofmine.com/?s=cloth+diapers

Anyway, the cloth diapers that she used were BumGenius, and they fit babies 7 lbs up to 35 lbs. My sis-in-law includes lots of pictures - they're available in a wide variety of colors, and they're cheaper (in the long run) than disposables. 

Good luck!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Babee - where are you?!?

Oh the suspense!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Thank you Bella!!! I have looked at cloth diapers a couple of times, but my dh frowns upon them. I'm so thankful to have this site that I can actually go over with him!!!

Thank you a ton for the info & Thanks to your SIL for taking the time to give us the information!!!


----------



## Hann12

CupcakeBaby said:


> Babee - where are you?!?
> 
> Oh the suspense!!!

I know!!! 

Just watched the last episode of gossip girl and cried!! Must be the hormones lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Not many other people I can tell. As this certainly isn't a Facebook worthy announcement. 

But I drop of liquid just came out my right nipple!!! Weird but exciting!!


----------



## jtink28

haha, i've actually been dreading that, cupcake!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

lmao.... That's one of the things I was bitching about to dh on Monday. I was taking my bra off after work & looked down & I had this dried up crusty crap on my nipple.... eeewww!!! (I know, it's all a beautiful thing.....) UGH....


----------



## CupcakeBaby

So was I actually. But the last week or so I've been thinking it might happen and even got a bit impatient. 

It was only a teeny bit. If it starts pouring out I might feel differently about it! Lol. 

Now I have to wait and see when my left boob is going to catch up. 

My nipple on that boob is a bit weird looking. Like instead of a hole in the centre it has a line across. So I'm a bit paranoid it might not work as well as the right one.


----------



## Hann12

Lol cupcake! I had a huge supply and no leaking before so I wouldn't think it's particularly likely you will suddenly gush out :) 
It's not until the milk comes in which is around 4 days after the birth that milk actually properly comes out in large amounts, before that it's watery collostrum. 

I hope babee is okay.....


----------



## jtink28

i'm sure babee is just out celebrating with her DH....but i can't wait to hear!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I bet she's out shopping!!!!

Her 20w scan was all ok (other than shy baby and his/her bits) so I recon they're just having a big celebratory evening. :)

Oh - and I needn't have worried - left nipple just did it too!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1100949.jpg


:happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Sorry not been on earlier, the Grand-Parents wanted to celebrate :D


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Weeeeeeee!!!!! Amazing news!!!

Welcome to team pink!!!!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... Ok I feel better now that I know you ladies have been waiting for Babee to let us know something too!!! UGH... I just have no patience at all....


----------



## maybesoon

Wooohooo!!! Congrats on team pink!!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats Babee! Maybe - no problem :D


----------



## jtink28

yay babee!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations babee! Very happy for you!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hehhehehe... cant believe im having a girl! i knew from day one that it was! lol.. it was just soooo different to the boys and now i know im still referring to baby as "IT" poor thing lol

so the Bicarb of soda test was correct :)


----------



## Courtney917

YAY!!! Congrats Babee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kezziek

Aww Babee thats great news I'm sooo jealous but very pleased for you hun!! Enjoy your shopping. My scan is at 10am tommorow morning.....eek i'm sooo nervous! Even though I've convinced myself it's boy no3 i keep daydreaming of the possibility of a girl! X


----------



## pinktiara

OMG yay so excited for you and jealous


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww kezzie you never know hun, ive got 2 boys also and so i thought ahh it will be a boy... but like i say from day one, i was like its got to be a girl!... I was sooo emotional well still am lol, felt sick 24/7 from 6weeks, boobs killed from 6weeks... I looked and felt dreadful!, hair was horrible, skin was just bleurghhhh... craved sweets! well still do :/ lol.. I had one dream that it was a boy (with the boys i had one dream and they were girls, so i dream the opposite sex in my case). Im carrying different, i was huge with the boys, huge everywhere this time ive got a lovely neat bump :)... Oh and the Bicarb of soda test never ever got any fizz whatsoever... so that has always said girl and it was right :haha:


----------



## Courtney917

Aww I am happy for you but secretly jealous as well lmao. I am convinced I will have all boys, my mom had all girls so I am convinced I will be the opposite lol. Have fun shopping for your little princess <3


----------



## kezziek

Haha I love that we can all admit that we are abit jealous!! I think it's just that natural feeling to want to experience raising one of each but doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things and I just love babies whatever the gender!!!  So exciting. How different this thread will be in about 4-5 months time when we are all posting birth stories and photos of our little squigglets! 
ladies I have posted a last minute gender guess thing in 2nd trimester if anyone wants to have a wee look xxxxxx


----------



## pinktiara

I felt the same way and everyone said it was a girl and even I thought so sure enough a boy hahah


----------



## Babee_Bugs

kezzie you tried the bicarb of soda??? ill have a look at your thread :)


----------



## Hann12

I have been doing the bicarbonate test and it very def says girl but I don't have bad skin this time so I'm thinking it's a boy


----------



## kezziek

Babee I tried the bicarb test really early on and it fizzed so boy result i believe. Havn't bothered since with it.
I had differences this time to last two which are sore boobs, bad skin and coldsores. I look rough and have put fat on all over not just my bump. However my last two pregnancies had their wee differences too so I guess i can't look too much into that! Oh well we shall know potentially v.soon. I will be fine with another boy but will be sad for not potentially ever having a girl I think, it's hard to explain but lets just say there will be tears either way I suspect!!x


----------



## bobbles86

babee congrats hunni :)

kezzie looking forward to seeing your news. 
xxx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Congrats babee! Xx


----------



## Sass827

Congrats babee! Can't wait to hear from you tomorrow Kezz!


----------



## pinktiara

bought my first baby onesie oh how i missed baby clothes haha


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Hi girls, I don't post much but I read everyday. We just got back from our 20 week scan and I am thrilled to announce we are team PINK!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi foxy. :)

Lovely to have another pinky!

Hope you're feeling well. Xx


----------



## Hann12

Yay the pink is coming in now! 

I'm 20 weeks today! Still another 13 days until my scan though :(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats on 20 weeks Hann. :)

My cold was horrible over night. :( So am still in bed and going to go into work at lunchtime. 

Nice to have had 2 extra hours sleep already and I know I'll feel better for being able to take my time and have a nice bath and things this morning.


----------



## Hann12

Lucky being able to chill out cupcake, I'm getting a cold too - if fact I feel like my nose is bleeding on the insides :( but my DD has other ideas rather than rest! Though she did sleep in until 8.30am so I should be thankful for that!


----------



## kezziek

I'm in shock....
 



Attached Files:







20121220_111236_resized-2.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7









20121220_111258_resized.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5









20121220_111223_resized.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Do I see 3 lines Kezzie?!?!?

I hope so!!! We need more pinks!!!


----------



## Hann12

Yay kezzie congratulations!!


----------



## kezziek

I'm in shock....


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Woohoooooooooo Kezzie welcome to Team :pink:

told ya i thought Girl :D

Congrats on Team :pink: also Foxy

Ill update the board


----------



## kezziek

I can't believe it! I never thought I would hear those words. I keeo checking the photo she gave me of the lady bits to be sure. Hubby is pleased for me but he said he had his heart set on a boy as he's quite nervous I think about having a girl. I think it'd going to take him some time to get used to the idea.

So sleepy now as been awake all night feeling anxious about the scan. Would love an afternoon snooze but taking the boys into their Dads workplace to see santa so might take a sneaky look in john lewis whilst im there and have a look at the pink section. X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Kezzie my OH is the exact same!!!!!!! He has openly said he would of much preferred another boy!.. But hes Happy that im happy and hes happy that shes Healthy and happy in there.

I think hes going to take him some time to come round to it lol, but he will eventually, hes more bothered about when she gets older and starts dating boys etc lol... MEN!


We have decided sort of on a name Today : Layla

Were going to sort of keep it to us and see how it feels etc :) but im soo happy that we have both liked and agreed on the same name! it never happens lol Oh kezzie i never thought i would get a girl to be honest... I was very much adamant that it was a girl, but with having 2 boys, you just get accustomed to boys.. so i was half expecting her to say Boy yesterday lol


----------



## Laubull

Wow the girls are back in the race!

Congratulations Babee, Foxy and Kezziek, fab news!

x


----------



## Courtney917

Congrats! Girls are catching up!!!!


----------



## Sass827

AHHHHHHHHHH! Kezz! So happy for you! Let's go team pink! 
So, I'm so bad. Look what I bought for Dylan. Hoping it fits! https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006SU7I8I/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## TTCBean

I love how active my baby boy is... all day he pokes at me!!! 

I purchased my first *baby* wearable thing - a little cloth diaper!!! I can't stop looking at it, LOL. Can't wait to put it on him.

I am just curious and confused, how many clothing (and what kind) and what sizes generally should I purchase/add to registry for baby's first 6 months?


----------



## Courtney917

Lol I have same question and this is my 3rd....I'm wondering what type of clothes bc its kinda between seasons.


----------



## kezziek

Love the name Babee gos so well with your boys names too  my hubby is worried about the teenage years too lol, must admit i am a bit too! I know what I was like and I was a fairly 'good girl'! I had a look at some girl baby clothes today but I just couldn't get excited about any of them. They were overpriced or just tooo bright and pink. I kept being drawn to the boys stuff, there is some lovely stuff around at the moment. Mothercare have some cute packs of sleepsuits on offer if anyones looking. I'm not allowed to go mad on shopping but I will keep my eyes out for cute little bargains and then hope that friends might donate some of their girls clothes too. 

Ahh feel so much better now I've had an extremely naughy mcdonalds. I've felt hungover all day and as much as I try to avoid them mcdonalds cheeseburgers really seem to do the trick for sicky headaches. Will be told off when my hubby gets home lol! 

As for baby clothes Courtney if you have little bubbas then I would get some tiny baby and newborn stuff for the first couple of weeks. Not loads but enough that you have a couple spare sleepsuits and vests whilst another load is washing. Get colours you can wash easily with other clothes like your older boys stuff and then you don't have to wait for a big basket of babys stuff to be ready to go in the machine. My babies grow quite quickly initially but seem to slow down for abit 3-6 months so i think i will need more of that size. Its so hard to say as they all grow so quickly and some babies spit up a lot and do explosive poos more than others so need more changes of clothes in a day.xxx


----------



## kezziek

I would say maybe 10 vests and sleepsuits in newborn and then same again in 0-3 months (can always get more once baby is born). A couple of light hats and cardigans, some socks and one or two pairs of light booties. A light coat or jacket depending on the seasons hotness (varies so much here in the uk in the summer).

I like vests and sleepsuits as they can be easily layered so if it's hot you can just have them in the vest and then add sleepsuit +/- cardigan later if it gets chilly. They are comfy too I tend to not bother too much with outfits in the early days I think just the odd pair of dungarees or a summer dress if going out/visiting people. Xxx


----------



## kezziek

Sass that swimsuit is so cute!! You will have to get two - one for when shes bigger too cos she will look so cute in it as a toddler too.I can imagine her in the pool in that! xx


----------



## maybesoon

woohooo CONGRATS on Team Pink Kezzie!!!!

It's so funny about the oh's.... Mine was really wanting another girl & I was the one really wanting the boy! Luckily for me I got my boy & well dh was honestly happy to be having another boy also.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Congratulations to all on the team :pink: news :dance:

I know you said you did it early on, the bicarb of soda test kezziek, but i read that you shouldn't do it too early as it's not as accurate. I did it on the morning of my scan this week and it fizzed like crazy, so it was right for me too, i'd be curious to see if you did it again if it was different later in your pregnancy :)

Has anyone else done it and it's been right?


----------



## pinktiara

My hubby is so opposite he wanted a girl too haha but happy were having a boy. Had McDonalds last night too lol was out xmas shopping and i wasn't about to go home and cook at 7pm before my sons bedtime lol. I am buying 0-3 months because we tend to have long babys newborn never stood a chance with carter haha.


----------



## maybesoon

lol pink... I had McDonald's Tuesday night after my meeting. I was the same. I wasn't about to go home & cook dinner after the day I had & it being 7pm. So dh & kiddos got suprised with McDonald's.... Kids were extremely happy to say the least!!!


----------



## lpjkp

Oh my god...soo embarassing! I nearly fainted in the shopping centre earlier,and the policemen wanted to get me an ambulance! Stupid hormonal me started crying in public! My baby boy does half pick the wrong time to make a show!x


----------



## kezziek

L2B I will try do the test again this evening to see if its different. The one old wives tale that did work for me though was the fishooks in your eye one- how bizzarre!x

Poor lpjkp! It's so embaressing being pregnant sometimes ain't it? I was like that when i fainted at work just cried with embaressment cos everyone was all concerned and you feel awful. Hope you are feeling better now xxxx


----------



## TTCBean

Hey girls... which blue do you like better? I put a number on each swatch... I hope you can see the numbers and differences in colours (used my iPhone). If you don't like any let me know too! or if you think another colour would look good. I included a piece of the crib/dresser set so you can see what it looks like with the furniture. I hope to start painting this weekend!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/photo-2_zps50896e80.jpg


----------



## Lady H

Hi Ladies, meet Princess H. All perfect and on Track! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I done the bicarb test last night and got no fizz :) x


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Could be a girl for you then Charlene :D although I did read it should be with FMU, i'm up so much in the night to pee that i'm not sure what would really count as fmu so I just did my with SMU :D When is your scan?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

13 hours till my scan. 

Urgh I'm do nervous. 

I hope hope hope hope hope she's all OK. 

I just feel like there are so many things they check and therefore so many problems that could arise.


----------



## jtink28

but cupcake, think of all the MILLIONS of women who have babies with no problems. i'm sure you will be one of them!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

9th of Jan :D! I can't wait lol xx


----------



## maybesoon

TTCBean said:


> Hey girls... which blue do you like better? I put a number on each swatch... I hope you can see the numbers and differences in colours (used my iPhone). If you don't like any let me know too! or if you think another colour would look good. I included a piece of the crib/dresser set so you can see what it looks like with the furniture. I hope to start painting this weekend!
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/photo-2_zps50896e80.jpg

No. 4 is my favorite.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

When I did the bicarb of soda test, i used first morning urine with a teaspoon of Bicarb!...

I did it again at 6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13... Then i did it at 16 and i did it on the morning of my Hospitalo scan (17th) 

All resulted in absolutely no fizz, i did get abit of like frothish, but then when left for a minute it went and litterally just looked like urine! haha... (i do have a pic if anyone wishes to look and compare too)

So there all said Girl so that was right

The Fish-hook vein thing in your eye was right for me also

Also i ovulated 2 days after we :sex: so the shettles theory was correct

My 7week scan piccy showed Placenta developing on the left so that was correct

Also nub theory was correct



Chinese gender thing said boy and girl haha and theres deffo one int here lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i like Number4 also... But i also think Grey looks stunning with Dark wood nursery furniture, i seen a picture of a nursery on Pinterest and was like OMG that is Gorgeous...

There used Other colours in soft furnishings etc to add colour... ill see if ic an find the picture i mean, to show you. x


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks girls... DH likes #4 the best so far too! I like the idea of grays but not very good at picking out any, lol.


----------



## maybesoon

TTC last weekend dh & I picked out a really pretty green & brown. Then last night as I was standing in the room looking at it, I don't really like the green (Thank Goodness we didn't actually buy the paint last weekend).... So now I don't know what I'm wanting to do. I know I want the walls to be a really pretty shade of brown, but the trim has me. Last night I was thinking a bold red would be cool, but don't really know how it will look with brown walls.... UGH...


----------



## Hann12

TTCbean - I like 10 I think :)

Congratulations on all the girls today, they are def catching up!

Babee - cute name, do you have a middle name to go with it? 

I did the bicarb test a few times and no fizz, I'm staying team yellow though so it will be a while before we find out - 20 weeks actually lol! No idea on nub as I seem to get conflicting opinion on the supposed 'nub' on my scan photo, the eye thing says boy, I DTD day before which could be boy (though did the same with DD and got a girl so not so sure on that theory), and baby implanted on the left so thats girl but thats only if I'm reading the scan properly!! So I guess mine is pretty mixed. I really have no strong feelings either way with this one (I just knew girl with DD). I had sickness and nausea but my skin has been pretty good, same cravings as last time (chocolate and orange juice), bump looks similar too. So I really could go either way :) but equally I couldn't call it for which I'd prefer, part of me thinks boy because it would be nice to have one of each, but part of me thinks girl because I think it would be nice for DD to have a sister so close. Ah well what will be will be, I'm glad its decided for me!


----------



## TTCBean

I'm pretty plain Jane, I painted the trim on Tuesday the same colour as the trim we have all through the house, lol! I love brown, I was originally going to try to do a nice brown/cream room but couldn't find a quilt set I really liked with those colours... found the one I have now and fell in love.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I just went and looked in my eyes and I have nothing in either, just my usual eye balls, no extra veins at all, pretty clear!

I really do love the fun of the old wives tales :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann... Im glad you dont have to decide whether you want a Boy or a Girl!!.. I would of been buggered lol

I wanted a girl, because well ive got 2 boys and thought awwww wouldnt it be cute for the boys to have a younger sister to look after and protect etc...

But i also wanted a boy, so that there could all grow up together and all do Boy/men things like my OH does with his brothers


No we dont do middle names, none of us have a middle name, and theres only my OH who has a One syllable Name, where as me and the boys have 2 syllables... So Layla fits right in with our family names lol... So if i need to reel names off ive got, Daulton, Ashton and Layla It sounds alright done it? anyways im just happy that we've got one haha were useless at the naming part... But i will keep a couple of names on a short list just incase when shes born she doesnt quite look like a layla :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Longing2bAMum said:


> I just went and looked in my eyes and I have nothing in either, just my usual eye balls, no extra veins at all, pretty clear!
> 
> I really do love the fun of the old wives tales :haha:

You need to look up and maybes get you DH to look or take a picture lol... and under there on your eyeball should be like some red tiny veins and usually there straight... But when pregnant there get like a hook look to one or 2 of them in either left or right...

If i remember correctly, left means girl and right means boy :thumbup:


----------



## TTCBean

I am super hungry the past couple days and _nothing_ sounds appetizing. :( I don't know what I want to eat... it makes me feel sad because I feel so unsatisfied and hungry!


----------



## maybesoon

Love the name Babee!!

TTC I'm pretty plain Jane too. Everyone keeps asking what my "nursery theme" is. I'm just not one of those women that gets all into the decorating thing. I just wanna paint it once & not have to change it in a year or two. And to be perfectly honest.... I really don't care if my walls & my crib set match either. I'm going to end up with a few crib sets so if it doesn't match oh well....


----------



## Babee_Bugs

brown nursery

I like the Top brown one and the bottom one...

Grey Nursery

This is lovely also, i know its got pink things in it, but you could change all of that into Blue, greens etc


----------



## maybesoon

TTC I have been that way all week. I'm starving constantly, but can't find anything that sounds or appeals to me. I stood in the kitchen for 2 hours last night. Dh kept asking if there was anything he could cook for me & I just kept saying "no, nothing sounds good". He then tells me "Mason is starving I can hear your tummy growling from across the room". I responded "oh he's not going to starve & if I could think of something that sounded appealing I'd ask you for it.".... Same today at breakfast & lunch. Starving, but nothing sounds or looks good.


----------



## TTCBean

That's funny we're experiencing the same thing maybesoon - I've been standing in the kitchen today loads, just staring into the fridge and the pantry. I feel so hopeless, my stomach is growling and I'm famished. Dh wants chicken stir-fry for dinner, so will make that up soon but it doesn't sound that great to me. I keep thinking to myself, "If I could have anything in the world, what would it be?" and nothing pops in my head. I hope this phase passes soon!


----------



## jtink28

haha, i'm the opposite. nothing sounded good in 1st tri, now EVERYTHING sounds good!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Im quite Bold with Colours but in a tasteful way of course! haha...

In my kitchen, we have Apple Green walls, White sparkley worktop with dark brown walnut cupboards..

Dining room is Red! like Post box Red! lol with Grey granite flooring, Oak table with Black leather chairs..

Front room, Cream (or linen as the paint is called) with a Red wall and then Cream chimney Breast wall, with the Alcoves in Large red Poppy Print wallpaper

Our bedroom is like a stoneish colouring (or hessein) with 1 wall Dark Purple and the other wall in Dark purple Large flower Print...

Boys room is Lime green and Dark Blue!!!

So Laylas room needs to match haha, no idea what though! lol


----------



## maybesoon

Babee_Bugs said:


> brown nursery
> 
> I like the Top brown one and the bottom one...
> 
> Grey Nursery
> 
> This is lovely also, i know its got pink things in it, but you could change all of that into Blue, greens etc

I like all 3 of those too!


----------



## kezziek

I think I like no4 best but can't see them that well on my phone. I love the bedspread, I would prob choose either a paler shadw of the turquoise elephant or pick out a paler shade of the green but I think a grey would be lovely too. Mind you if you have a lovely blue you will probrably find you can better match other things over the years etc. I admire all you ladies decorating your nurseries. We can't because we rent but I did make sure we had matching curtains, rug, bedding and canvases etc so not too much hard work. I prob won't change it for Sophie as we don't really spend much time in there. 

Oooh it seems so wierd having a name already and using it but Sophie has always been our name of choice for a girl. It would be Sophie Clare (Clare was my Mums name who died when I was young). Babee we are also going to choose some other names just incase it doesn't suit her but it just feels right at the moment.


----------



## kezziek

Babee your house sounds amazing! I would love one day for us to be able to own our own house and decorate it. I can imagine I would be so indecisive though. 

I have been starving this week too but like you guys I can't hardly figure out what to eat (apart from my definate craving for mcds today). Last night i had to go and eat cereal at 1am cos my rumbly tummy wouldn't let me sleep. Starting to find I'm getting uncomfortably full up realky quickly but then starving again within a couple of hours. I'm going to be the size of a small planet before due date I just know it! X


----------



## kezziek

Lady H said:


> Hi Ladies, meet Princess H. All perfect and on Track! :cloud9:

Beautiful Lady H!!! Lovely profile shot. I must admit I was really chuffed with the scan photos we were given today and with our sonographer. She was just so kind and explained everything in detail and she really made an effort to get nice shots for us. xx


----------



## kezziek

Cupcake I understand your anxiety I really do love cos I was the same. I was sick as a dog this morning with nerves. It didn't help having nightmares the night before about things going wrong. I think just try to remember that baby was lovely and healthy at your last scan and although they don't look at everything in great detail then they do have a quick check of everything then too so it's unlikely that anything has changed. Enjoy it cos I think I just wish I could go in there now I'm more relaxed and see baby again. Unfortunately theres no way my hubby will agree to a private scan but i would in a heartbeat if he was up for it xxx


----------



## maybesoon

kezzie, I'm going to be as big as a house too. Well at least my tummy & boobs are.... Makes me look so weird.


----------



## maybesoon

So here's my bump at 21.6 weeks.......
 



Attached Files:







12-20-12 21.6 week bump.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Cupcake - its sooo normal to be worried hunnie... I didnt sleep a wink these last few days whilst waiting for scans etc... lastnight was the first night i went to sleep as soon as my head hit the pillow and didnt wake till 8am... so i must of been at ease.
But its deffo Nerve Wrecking, as there check everything, when she measured her head the weeks and days were coming up on the bottom and i was more looking at the dates on the bottom to make sure that every part was lying up with how far along i was.... I told her that we had the losses etc, so she was really kind and showed us a face close up pic, hands/fingers... body, heart, legs, spine etc and saying awwww baby is trying to suck its hand or fingers... so she made me feel alot more at ease as she did come across kinder.

Kezzie - were quite lucky that we were able to buy this house, and when it had work done on it all the walls were -replastered, so everywhere just got a splash of Magnolia!Oh it did my head in!.. I love Colours, i love fabrics and prints etc... so after a year we started to re-do the rooms to how i wanted them, my OH just goes along with me lol

although in layla's room, so far im thinking one wall (where chest of draws and shelves are going) to do in like a Latte Brown colouring and have some kind of Tree Decal with maybies pink flowers, or with a monkey hanging from the branch with abit of pink on... Other walls (theres only 2 as there is fitted wardrobes in there) is to have them stone/hessein upto about 3 quarters up and then latte on the top quarter and use the Border that matches the bedding over where the 2 colours meet :)... Ive bought all of the Mamas & Papas Linear Zoo Bedding, curtains, canvass'es etc etc.. so im all set! lol my Cotbed and wardrobes are Antique White, but the chest of drawers will be White... so i think it will look nice, although abit gender neutral lol


----------



## TTCBean

kezziek, thanks!!!

maybesoon your bump is awesome! Love it!!

I ended up taking a trip to the grocery store... ended up buying a box of macaroni and cheese, ingredients to make a pizza from scratch, some Indian mataar paneer and some chocolate milk!!! In a couple of minutes my homemade pizza will be ready!! My mouth is drooooling!


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

I can't help myself! We're nearly done with the nursery already! Once I found out it's a :blue: I couldn't resist!

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b83/slickchic7/DSC01746_zpsa6de0859.jpg

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b83/slickchic7/DSC01747_zps9befa3aa.jpg

So in love! :cloud9:


----------



## TTCBean

WOW! What a fantastic nursery!!!! Where did you get that giraffe? I LOVE IT! My baby's room is going to be mostly giraffe theme.


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

TTCBean said:


> WOW! What a fantastic nursery!!!! Where did you get that giraffe? I LOVE IT! My baby's room is going to be mostly giraffe theme.

Thanks so much! I'm really thrilled with it! We got it from Amazon it's a Melissa and Doug plush giraffe:
https://www.amazon.com/Melissa-Doug...4519&sr=8-1&keywords=melissa+and+doug+giraffe

We got it when it was discounted for post-Thanksgiving shopping :)


----------



## TTCBean

HopinAndPrayn said:


> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> WOW! What a fantastic nursery!!!! Where did you get that giraffe? I LOVE IT! My baby's room is going to be mostly giraffe theme.
> 
> Thanks so much! I'm really thrilled with it! We got it from Amazon it's a Melissa and Doug plush giraffe:
> https://www.amazon.com/Melissa-Doug...4519&sr=8-1&keywords=melissa+and+doug+giraffe
> 
> We got it when it was discounted for post-Thanksgiving shopping :)Click to expand...

Thanks for the link! I showed my DH and he loves it. How much did you pay? Says it's $68 from $99 right now.


----------



## BabyMay

Had our scan today! I am 21 weeks 1 day. At first baby was not cooperating and was facing back and hiding its face the whole time. I for up and moved around and then we were able to get some face shots, though not the greatest.... Baby bust be stubborn like my husband and myself! The first one is it looking right at us and the second is a profile, though not as good as many of you ladies. I am staying team yellow but just wonder what your gender guesses are for fun. Thanks for any guesses!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BabyMay

Second one, frontal face
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

TTCBean said:


> HopinAndPrayn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> WOW! What a fantastic nursery!!!! Where did you get that giraffe? I LOVE IT! My baby's room is going to be mostly giraffe theme.
> 
> Thanks so much! I'm really thrilled with it! We got it from Amazon it's a Melissa and Doug plush giraffe:
> https://www.amazon.com/Melissa-Doug...4519&sr=8-1&keywords=melissa+and+doug+giraffe
> 
> We got it when it was discounted for post-Thanksgiving shopping :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the link! I showed my DH and he loves it. How much did you pay? Says it's $68 from $99 right now.Click to expand...

I think it was down around $50ish when they put most Melissa and Doug products on sale :thumbup:


----------



## Sass827

Great nursery hopin! 
Ttc I like #4 or #8


----------



## Hann12

Great giraffe, I was thinking of doing a zoo type of theme as its pretty gender neutral.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww lovely nursery!, i sooo wish laylas nursery was going to be that big... Its tiny! i can only manage a cotbed and drawers :(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Back from my scan.

All perfect and she's still a she! Yay!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awwww Congrats Cupcake Hunnie :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Babee. :)

It's like Christmas can get started now!

She was sooo active bless her, wriggling and kicking away, scan lady had a bit of a job but she had some quiet moments so we got what we needed during those.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Here's one of today's photos. 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/7BCFF0E7-126C-41E5-8747-55AD0B2736CF-6682-00000D729C17BE0D.jpg

We got 3 in total but none are as good as our 16 week ones. 

The scan was amazing. Loads of detail but the photos don't show as much. 

Never mind. She's my beautiful girl regardless of the pictures. :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awwww so cute :)


----------



## Sass827

Congrats cupcake! SHe's precious!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Sass. :) That's all the Christmas present I needed, seeing her and knowing she's doing great.


----------



## TTCBean

Congrats Cupcake :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I agree, it really is the best christmas present, and every kick feels like a present too, I don't need to have christmas this year now, i've got all I need :cloud9:

I went to the MW this morning, they listenned to baby's hb and it was fine, I also mentioned that I had a bit of pain in my lower abdomen on my right side occasionally, she had a feel around and turns out I have a mild hernia :nope: She said it shouldn't be anything to worry about, so i'll just worry if it gets bad or really painful :D

I also wanted to add to the not knowing what to eat lately conversation, i'm the same, and the only thing that s been appetising to me the past 2 weeks is coco pops :haha: i'm going through 3 bowls a day, i'm still eating dinner, and today I had a sandwich for lunc, but whenever i've eaten anything else I still feel hungry till I have the coco pops :haha: crazy or what!


----------



## jtink28

so jealous of your scans! cupcake, she's a beauty!!

i have my next scan a week from today on the 28th. even though i already know it's a boy, i want to see my kiddo again! so excited for that. 

i'm less worried about how he's doing now that i can feel him thumping away in my belly. strange, but i told my mom it feels like i have an eel in my belly!


----------



## maybesoon

Holy Cow!!! LOVE the nursery!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Was going to start painting today but then realised I didn't pick up primer last night!! Right now there is a huge painting on the wall (dark dark colours) of an air plane. I don't think the light blue will cover it. Then I remembered when we bought the house there was a hole in the drywall, and I ended up just hanging a picture over it since it was just our spare "junk" room. Will have to get DH to fix that this weekend, pick up primer, THEN paint... now what am I to do today! lol


----------



## maybesoon

ugh TTC..... I have so much to be doing, but instead I'm sitting at work thinking of things I need to be home doing....


----------



## TTCBean

We are having a bad winter storm with a lot of snow, otherwise I'd trek to the hardware store right now! I ended up putting tape around the trim and getting things sorted in the room, but that only took about a 1/2 hour. Booo.


----------



## jtink28

man, i am thrilled that i don't have to put together a nursery!!!!

we signed a 2-year lease on a 1-bedroom apartment 2 months before i got pregnant. it's a HUGE apartment, however, and will be more than enough to fit a baby. the crib will go in our room, and all of the baby furniture, (ie dresser, etc) will go in the dining room, which we rarely use. 

my mom laughed when i told her i was worried the baby didn't have his own room - she said i slept in a cot next to their bed until i was 2, and she hardly ever went in my nursery. haha.


----------



## TTCBean

Baby is going to sleep with us the first couple months in a bassinet (figured it would make breastfeeding easier)... sometimes I feel silly getting a nursery all done up and spending the money, but hey... it's fun and it will be a place that's total baby!


----------



## pinktiara

My son had his own room from 3 months on and all he did in it was sleep until this year when he finally started playing in his room hes 3 haha. We live beneith my inlaws for now but were moving after baby is born going to get another 2 bedroom so they can share.


----------



## TTCBean

Gosh my round ligament pain is the worst tonight!!!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

We are Team :pink:! And my due date has been moved from May 14th to May 22nd :)


----------



## Mirchi

I'm having a BOY! :blue: We're team BLUE! :wohoo:


----------



## pinktiara

Felt my little man move on the outside today was very light but I could feel it of course hubby was at work lol and my toddler would just say he did even if he didn't hahah


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations on all the genders!

Pinktiara - my DH was finally in last night so felt baby kick, I think he would have been able to feel it for a good few days but he just hasn't been around. I can see it from the outside so knew he'd be able to feel it. So exciting!


----------



## Lady H

Pink that's great! Still not feeling mine much and I know now its not placenta in the way. Guess we are all different!


----------



## kezziek

Congratulations Mirchi and Kat! 

Yay I felt movements from the outside this morning too  I've never felt them this early before from the outside, it was much later with my boys. The sonographer was commenting on how powerful the movements were and how she kept feeling them with her ultrasound wand. I was like yep thats my boy! So was even more surprised when she said girl cos I assumed they would be more delicate lol.
When I was pregnant with my first boy about 7-8 months I used to distract everyone in team meetings at work as my belly would just move constantly with kicks and wiggles so they would all just sit and stare at it 

Got a question too for you ladies... I was out last night for a meal with some friends but as the evening wore on I got really sore swollen feet, back ache and kept having braxton hicks. I was just constantly rubbing my belly and back the last hour or so I was so uncomfortable. Now I remember the last 2 months being like this with my last two but not at 5 months? Is it normal this early? xx


----------



## kezziek

Cupcake so good to hear all was well with the scan and I think thats a lovely pic you got there of her so cute!xxxc


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow a boy and a girl. Congrats ladies. :) 

Thanks Kezzie. She is a cutie. That's funny that your lady was kicking so much too. Little Bee was going mad in the scan yesterday. And then kept wriggling for the rest of the morning too. 

My news:

20 WEEKS TODAY!!!!!

Yaaaaaaay. 

I'm so excited its here. What a perfect Christmas present. 

Haha. She's dancing in celebration.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Kezzie, ive had Braxton Hicks on and off since around 18weeks :(... It sent me all into a panic, so rang my Midwife, who was like YUP thats normal, unfortunately you will get it quite alot especially since this is the third one... 

But ouch its soooooo bloody uncomfortable lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Kitteh_Kat - congrats on Team :pink:

Mirchi - congrats on Team :blue:

Ill update the board


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Just taken my 20w bump photo. 

Here it is compared to 18:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/C27911E3-728B-44CB-A995-3EE6052AC344-1379-000002E79259EBB2.jpg

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/857B1872-8E4A-4211-AC84-4AC4B01F5B12-7621-00000E482CBF43EE.jpg


----------



## Babee_Bugs

My next scan pic will be on xmas day when im 22weeks haha... i timed that good! lol


----------



## kezziek

Thanks Babee good to know it's normal!

I think my bump looks like yours cupcake  i must try and do another bump photo soon xx


----------



## Sass827

I really sore too Kezz. I think it's pretty normal. And my kicks are strong too. Even DH has felt a few. Btw- your new avatar is ADORABLE! Your last one was super cute too. You must make some really cute babies! Is that your first or your second?


----------



## kezziek

Ahh thanks Sass I think he's pretty adorable thats my second he was always a very happy chilled out little dude. My first is a passionate little cheeky firecracker with a temper to match lol. X


----------



## StefanieC

jtink28 said:


> man, i am thrilled that i don't have to put together a nursery!!!!
> 
> we signed a 2-year lease on a 1-bedroom apartment 2 months before i got pregnant. it's a HUGE apartment, however, and will be more than enough to fit a baby. the crib will go in our room, and all of the baby furniture, (ie dresser, etc) will go in the dining room, which we rarely use

Our set-up is pretty much the same as yours apart from we have a large foyer/hallway where a lot of the baby furniture will go.


----------



## julesjules100

Kezzie, I'm the same, had braxton hicks since about 16 weeks but didn't know what they were. I'm also having the worst back ache at the top if my back if I'm sitting or running round all day, so bad I need to randomly lie on the floor! And my bump isn't even THAT big so I wasn't expecting it to hurt this much just yet. X


----------



## pinktiara

I think the fat left over from my son is preventing me to see more movement outside hahah but he sure moves like crazy now. I have had braxton hicks for weeks ugh I hate them so much I try to drink tons of water and there not so bad.


----------



## jtink28

i haven't seen any movement from the outside, and my husband can't feel kicks yet. some days the kiddo is quieter (like today) and yesterday he was kicking like crazy.
looking forward to feeling him kick from the outside!!


----------



## Jinbean

I've felt a few kicks & movements, but not loads. Saw my midwife yesterday and she explained that as my placenta is anterior our little guy is probably kicking and punching the placenta and so I will not feel/see as much as others do. Wish I could feel/see them though, as it would definitely put my worrisome mind at ease! xxx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Mine was going crazy on Tuesday morning with kicks and I could feel them from the outside, but DH was at work so didn't get to enjoy it, that was the first day for me that his kicks were strong, then on Thursday night I could feel that he was about to do a big move when I got into bed as it felt likt pressure building,, so call DH over and he felt it then, even though it was quite light, but so cool :D I definately don't need any christmas presents on christmas day if the baby is kicking, that's definately enough for me :D


----------



## TTCBean

I am scared I'm going to end up doing my baby boy's room too feminine. The walls will be a baby blue with 1 accent wall of a light brown colour. The quilt I was recently told is girly, which is this one: https://ab.pkimgs.com/pkimgs/ab/images/dp/wcm/201236/0003/img62o.jpg I am planning on mostly a giraffe theme... I got this print https://imgc.allpostersimages.com/i...Z/posters/yuko-lau-peek-a-boo-vii-giraffe.jpg

I didn't have brothers or any other male influences growing up or even now, so I'm having a hard time picking MALE oriented things...no idea what a baby boy's room is supposed to be like. DH likes whatever I like, but I am worried...


----------



## pinktiara

Thats not girly at all I think its great


----------



## Courtney917

That looks nice TTC! Not feminine at all! I had same problem with DS1 and got off white furniture with a jungle theme. Once I got it all set up it came together and looked great! Im doing same with this baby but going with light green....very pale and either creme or brown curtains. I'm sure the room will look great once you have it all set up!!!


----------



## Sass827

I don't think it looks feminine either. We were planning on doing a jungle theme if we had a boy too.


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks girls... it makes me feel better to get your input. My sister said to me just now she doesn't like any of my theme, wth! I thought what I picked out looks cute in a baby boy way... I don't see baby boys as "masculine" (if you know what I mean?) so I think it's okay to do more soft tone and not just automatically big manly things.

I compiled some of the major stuff and put it on one file... https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/71580nFei3L_AA1500__zps648e951d.jpg
I'm going to the paint store tomorrow to try to find a nice brown to match everything for an accent wall, most likely the colour of the brown giraffe on the quilt.

Thank you to HopinAndPrayn for the giraffe... it was just what I was looking for to fill in an empty space near the crib. Hope you don't mind me copying... :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I love it TTC. I think it's definitely a little boys room. :)

I was so convinced Bee was a boy that I had an awesome Pixar room planned. 

I think now we're going to go for Disney Princess, but not in commercial, bright pink, stuff you always see way. 

I'm a Disney addict so we're going to make some nice artwork from different movies and I want to buy toys of all the sidekicks so its more like Little Bee is the princess and she has all the sidekicks. 

We'll probably just get plain bedding etc as I find all the Princess branded stuff a bit too much for a baby. 

I am going to have to buy these bits from the Disney store though:

https://cdn.s7.disneystore.co.uk/is/image/DisneyStoreUK/416082859991?$merclistlarge$

And I this I want to hang over her crib in our room:

https://cdn.s7.disneystore.co.uk/is/image/DisneyStoreUK/416082858338?$full$


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Deffo not grily at all Hunnie.. It's hard to see how everything looks untill it's all put together

For ds1 I had turqoise walls and some car stick arounds...

Ds2 I had the mamas & papas Millie and Norris range, which is cream and beige with a rabbit and teddy bear..

This time I've gone for the mamas & papas linear zoo range.. Which is the same colours, but it has zoo animal prints and abit of orange and burgundy so slightly different... But it's one of those ranges, that can be made more boyish or slightly girly.. I've gone for off white furniture. :) can't wait to start on it next year x

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/b1a6718e1452074a5878ad4a15e31840.jpg


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

TTCBean said:


> Thank you to HopinAndPrayn for the giraffe... it was just what I was looking for to fill in an empty space near the crib. Hope you don't mind me copying... :)


Don't mind at all! Love it in our nursery and happy to share :winkwink:


----------



## Hann12

Love all the nursery ideas! 

We are having a jungle theme for our nursery too, figure it's pretty gender neutral. Some lovely ideas on here. 

Cupcake - cute Disney stuff! My DD's room is butterfly themed, my wedding was also butterfly themed. Once she's older she can change it if she wants though! 

Back at my parents for Christmas now so won't be on a great deal until I get to the inlaws in a few days time - you can all be my escape!! 

Oh and I've had to defend my cloth nappy choice twice today because my mum thinks its stupid and why would I want to go back into the old times with cloth when such modern inventions as disposables are out there, and did I realise there would be poo on them!! Lol!


----------



## MightyMom

Oh TTC, that is not girly! I can't believe someone would tell you they don't like what you are picking out for YOUR nursery. Like she will be the one seeing it everyday?! Sheesh. I love the giraffe theme. For DD I thought she was a boy and was a bit disappointed at our gender scan. I don't think I ever got over it because a lot of her nursery stuff I originally picked was very masculine. I re-did it though and it ended up being pretty girly.

Well this LO will not have his own room in our new house, so I won't get to do much of a nursery. He just gets a little nook that will fit the crib and changing table. I guess that's best anyway. He's too small to know the difference. But DD will be getting her own room that has a HUGE closet. We've painted the room "Frostwork" which is like a very light mint. I'm going for a ballerina theme. I want to buy some accessories from the Glenna Jean Isabella collection and some artwork to make it a bit of a sophisticated ballerina theme.
 



Attached Files:







Mood Board.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BabyMay

I love all the nursery ideas. We are all def nesting! Haha. Merry Christmas to everyone. I prayed for all the little babies we are carrying at church today, thinking of next Christmas us all having them in our arms.


----------



## jtink28

i was laying on the couch watching football, and my husband had his hand on my belly. kiddo decided to give a couple huge kicks, and my husband got to feel them! so exciting. what a christmas present :)


----------



## TTCBean

You girls always make me feel better, I am glad you like my nursery idea and don't think it's girly! :) I started painting today!!!! I am so happy and excited, I really love my nursery!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

just looked at the Poll and we've got 15 Boys and 12 girls??? Am i missing someone off the board???


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Babee_Bugs said:


> just looked at the Poll and we've got 15 Boys and 12 girls??? Am i missing someone off the board???

I'm having a boy! :blue:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you hunnie :)... ive just searched for the women who joined the board, but didnt come back to say boy or girl... so ive updated those also :D


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Another night that I'm wide awake at 2am starving. 

Having some toast. 

I wonder if I'll see Santa if I'm up tomorrow night. 

Another reason I'm awake is my left nipple is SOOOO itchy. I don't know what to do with it!!!


----------



## jtink28

cupcake, that's happened to me. last night i woke up at 2am, and didn't get back to sleep until 5am!

i have a jar of vaseline by my bed, and i put a little on my nipples if they get super itchy. also, i have some cocoa butter too that i've used!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Glad it's not just me jtink. 

Meant to say - lovely news that your DH felt baby. 

Bee is certainly getting stronger so hopefully DH can feel her soon. Xx


----------



## kezziek

Ooh yes itchy boobs are driving me mad at night I keep forgetting to buy some cream to use after the shower but I do have some vaseline I could try.

Hope you are all ready for Christmas and have nice plans? 
We are having a fairly quiet day with just christmas morning church service and the in laws round for the day. We are making dinner though so that could be interesting as it's only the second year I've done it. We are just giving the boys their pressies to play with and then doing another big day boxing day with the rest of the family (in laws aunties and uncles) so looking forward to that. Then we have my family round for tea the following day. So it's like a three day affair this year lol the boys and I will be worn out.

Got to clean the house today but so sore and achy, really struggling to find the motivation....xxxx


----------



## poppy13

Sounds like everyone is getting festive!

DH felt our little boy move for the first time yesterday morning & again last night. He was so excited! 

Happy christmas girls! Xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well our boys are Ill... Second night in a row, there have both been up coughing with a high temp.. Lastnight was just the worst, there took themselves to bed at 6:15pm! High temps etc.. :( I hate it when they poorly and especially when Xmas is tomorrow.. Ashton was poorly last year aswell he threw up on Xmas day :( I'd rather be poorly than them


----------



## TTCBean

The past two nights I've been experiencing horrible leg cramping in the night. It wakes me up and keeps me up... no stretching or massage seems to help. :( Any suggestions ladies? I've read to up my calcium intake and eat more bananas... I eat a banana a day so it might not be the potassium.


----------



## kezziek

Sp sorry to hear they are porrly Babee it's so horrible especially as it's christmas. Any chance you can put some of the main celebrations off til boxing day to give them abit longer to recover? X

Ttc- those cramps are nasty I had them real bad last time. When you get a cramp don't try and stretch it or rub it as this will make it worse but immediately get out of bed and put all your weight on the affected leg for a few moments until it eases. I'm not sure why that works but it always did for me. Diet wise have banana and a glass of milk before bed and ensure you have potatoes and other magnesium rich foods during the day. xxx


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you kezziek, I'll try that :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Pad how lovely your DH got to feel the little man. Think I've got too much belly padding for that to happen yet. :(

Babee I'm sorry to hear your boys are poorly. I hope that the Christmas cheer works wonders and their feeling better ASAP. 

We had Xmas with DHs family yesterday and last weekend with my parents as they go away for Xmas (although I think they'll stay at home once baby Bee is here)

So tomorrow is just us. 

We have sooooo many presents I can't believe it! I've not been this excited for Christmas for years!!

Is it bedtime yet?!?!?!? Lol.


----------



## jtink28

ugh, i'm sorry your boys are sick this Christmas!!! i am usually sick on christmas (knock on wood) and it's terrible :(
hope they feel better soon!

i am so excited to open my presents - i know my husband pampered me this holiday. i am going to be cheesy here, but feeling my little boy kick around in my belly this morning makes me realize i would be content with no presents this year. i have everything i want already :cloud9:


----------



## kezziek

Oops double post. Hope you all have a lovely Christmas ladies and babies xXxxxxxxxX


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Were having a fairly easy Xmas this year (i dont have the energy to do anything else lol)

so its xmas pressies in the morning, then dinner just us... then off to the in Laws for the afternoon, back home to watch downtown abbey :D then just to chill out :)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Merry christmas to all you beautiful mummies-to-be. I hope Santa spoils you rotten xx


----------



## Lady H

https://www.desicomments.com/dc1/11/157027/157027.gif


----------



## TTCBean

Merry Christmas!!!!

I feel so blessed this year - I have a beautiful baby boy growing healthily! He's been so active today!


----------



## pinktiara

Merry christmas ladies


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Merry christmas mummies and mummies to be! Hope you all have a magical xmas xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Merry Chrsitmas Mummies and Babies :D

x


----------



## Courtney917

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## MightyMom

:xmas1::xmas2::xmas3::xmas4::xmas5::xmas6::xmas7::xmas8::xmas9::xmas10::xmas11::xmas12::xmas13: :xmas14::xmas15::xmas16::xmas17::xmas18::xmas19::xmas20::xmas21::xmas22::xmas23:

Gratuitous use of Christmas icons!!

Merry Christmas Ladies!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Merry Christmas Mummies and Babies. 

Have a wonderful day. 

Just think how lovely our Christmases are going to be next year!! Xxx


----------



## TTCBean

Hope you all had a wonderful day yesterday!!!


----------



## jtink28

i hope you all had a wonderful christmas yesterday!!!

how is everyone doing? anyone miss the christmas booze? i'll be naughty and say i really wanted some champagne!! i am going to have a glass on new year's eve (doc said one glass is ok), but i didn't want the relatives to chide me at christmas.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. :) Hope you all had a wonderful day yesterday. 

Baby Bee got soooo spoilt. Honestly it was like a baby shop in our living room!

DH got me lots of maternity clothes too so I'm a lot more comfy and fashionable now I have more than 1 pair of jeans and 4 tops!

I've also ordered a few bits in some online sales so looking forward to them arriving. :)


----------



## bobbles86

hi girls

hope you're all having a wonderful christmas.

my Oh had a lovely first christmas present yesterday morning when he felt baby move for the first time :)

wishing you all a fantastic new year xxx


----------



## bobbles86

ooh 19 weeks and a mango :happydance:

almost halfway now :)

xx


----------



## TTCBean

I feel bad but I feel sad/disappointing because Dh family didn't get the baby anything, at all! All I got from them was a soup pot and blender! My father who I am not very close to sent us 12 baby things!!! I was pretty sure they'd at least get a plush or something!


----------



## jtink28

my in-laws wanted to get the baby things for Christmas, but i said no. i wanted gifts for me! i'm selfish!! :)
so instead of baby things, i got new clothes, gift cards and things i can use for 4 more months until kidlet shows up. 
i'm sure your in-laws will get the baby tons and tons of stuff - maybe they were just thinking you'd like something for yourself?


----------



## pinktiara

We wont get anything for baby until the shower or after hes born so i didn't expect anything. My in laws got us a weekend away at a bed and breakfast and a gift card for dinner from my sister in law so that was nice. My son got spoiled as always so much stuff and nowhere to put it haha.


----------



## TTCBean

Yeah maybe they were being nice and thinking of me... but I'd rather get baby stuff :) but I'm sure once the time is nearer baby will get loads!


----------



## Courtney917

You girls are lucky to get things from your family members. Mine are terrible, I got nothing from my mother or sisters and neither did any of my kids. I didn't see them for Christmas but I could've at least have gotten something mailed for the kids. My in laws treated us nicely but nothing for baby. However, my sister in law told me that she will be planning my baby shower :). I feel horrible that I always get the short end of the stick when it comes to my family :/


----------



## TTCBean

Courtney, I feel the same way about my Mom... she didn't send anything, and neither did my sister! :( I mailed them a package!! They could have done the same.


----------



## pinktiara

I don't talk to my mom or anyone on my side except my cousin and she stayed with us yesterday and today. I am very thankful for a getaway before this baby comes for sure my inlaws are great.


----------



## Courtney917

Sad thing is I do talk to my mom almost everyday. Its so disheartening when they treat you like crap. I doubt they will even come to baby shower :(.


----------



## TTCBean

Do we have the same mothers? LOL. I talk to mine nearly every day too. :( and I know she won't come to the baby shower, OR send anything for it.


----------



## Courtney917

LOL!!!! Wow I thought i was the only one!!!!! Isn't it crazy??? Its always this way and it hurts me although I am so used to it. I was very close to my grandma and she passed away two years ago so its exceptionally difficult when my mother acts more like my friend then my mother. I guess there's nothing to do to change it though :(


----------



## Courtney917

Oh yeah forget sending something that would mean my mom would have to pay postage!


----------



## bobbles86

hugs ladies I'm sorry some of you are feling this way, families are supposed to be close and tight knit, we are very close with both sides I can't imagine it any other way. 

saying that though we didn't receive a single thing for baby and didn't buy him anything either... he isn't here yet so I wouldn't expect anyone to buy for him yet... once he's here they can spoil him :happydance:

xx


----------



## TTCBean

My mother acts more like my friend too than a mother. My grandmother acts more like my mother, we're very close... lately her health hasn't been so good so it's tough being so far from her (I live in MI she lives in Ontario, Canada).


----------



## Courtney917

Wow we have a very similar situation! Aww I hope your grandmas health improves. I know how you feel and it can be very tough. I'm here if you ever want to chat


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks Courtney! :hugs:

Can baby be this big already? Was feeling movement, then a sudden movement like he had moved more than usual and now I'm feeling a flutter near my rib cage on the right AND the bottom left side. It's like he's moving his fingers and toes at the same time?


----------



## BabyMay

Gender guesses please! I have a better scan that's not 4d I will post later but this is from our 4d scan..... It was so fun.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BabyMay

Ttc. I feel the same way. It's like I'm being punched on one side then kicked on the other. Haha. I still love it though.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey Ladies... Hope we all had a good xmas? :)...

Ughhh im soo knackered!!! Xmas night didnt sleep at all, the boys were up coughing, crying and with a high temp... we eventually got up at 8am, in which santa had been of course, so they were straight into presents! paper and boxes everywhere lol... honestly couldnt see the living room floor haha... well we mainly got the boys lego sets!, yeh that was a good idea lol it ended up being me and Lee making up the sets lol so we've sat for hours putting these bloody things together..

Xmas day Layla got some Mothercare blankets from the Mother in law :) and the boys got mountains of toys! haha the house looks like a toy factory lol

Xmas night no sleep again :( i forgot what sleepless nights feel like urghhh :coffee: 

Woke today got up at 8am i gave in lol.. so went to the next sale and spoilt the kids rotten :haha: mam bought Layla and the Boys alsorts!! on top of what i bought lol

So for me its been good, but god i need sleep and lots of it, i doubt we'll get sleep tonight as the kids are coughing etc :( at least they enjoyed it thats the main thing :)

x


----------



## Ely27

had my scan today and ITS A GIRL!!!! TEAM PINK!!!!!!!! I am beyond happy. now i have one of each. EVERYONE said it would be a boy. even on here with predicting with the nub. Ha! lol :) so happy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20121226_123847.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20121226_123854.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20121226_123900.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BabyMay

Great scan pics. Ely! Very exciting


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Ely! 
Baby may - I think boy. 
Babee- hope your boys are feeling better soon!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yaaay!!! Great pics Ely. 

Welcome to Team Pink. :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Not glad to hear that others get treated like crap by their families, but glads to hear i'm not alone, I spent xmas eve in tears because of a skype chat with my parents, and then had to skype the whole family xmas day and act as if i wasn't bothered about the fact that none of my siblings had sent me anything, but were happily opening theire presents frm me, and enjoying gifts from eachother :cry: I definately don't give to recieve, or I would have stopped giving a long time ago, but to feel important enough to be thought of at christmas would be nice for a change :)

Lovely scan pics ladies, congratulations on team :pink:

And glad everyone had a good christmas, I did just me and DH and some of his disfunctional family, despite my upset, I had a nice couple of days, we celebrate xmas eve here, so xmas day i did us an english xmas dinner, just the two of us, so that was really nice :D


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Urgh L2B :( So sorry your familiy upset you.

Ours has it's moments, and we had a family member who didn't come because of a fall out, so I know people were upset due to that.

Families, eh?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ely27 congrats Ely on team :pink:

Ill update the board x


----------



## Lady H

Babymay I'm saying boy

Ely yay for evening up the pink side! 

I'm finally feeling baby move more these last two days, and I even felt her kick me on the outside twice yesterday. Amazing how strong they get so fast!


----------



## kezziek

Congratulations Ely  thats a nice Christmas pressie for you.xx

Babee hope your boys are feeling better?x

L2b so sorry that your family are treating you like this. I think it's very gracious of you that you continue to make an effort xxxxxxxx

Our Christmas has been nice although morning sickness and exhaustion struck with a vengeance on christmas day. I was aching and uncomfortable all day. Boxing day was lovely though and I had more energy so just made the most of it and enjoyed the family time. We have my family over this evening for food and presents so not quite over for us yet. Am so tired now though i've done the food shop and had a quick tidy up and now am having a sneaky rest while the boys are quiet before the madness starts again.

Is anyone really paranoid they got the babies gender wrong? I still keep dreaming i have a baby boy and I keep looking at my little ones potty shot and i'm not convinced. Hubby won't let me pay for another scan to put my mind at ease :-( i just don't want to buy stuff or tell anyone as i dont want to get a massive shock on d-day.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I don't doubt my gender, I feel quite sure, but I also at the same time don't plan to only dress him in boy exclusive clothes, so while I feel sure he's a boy, if he did turn out to be a girl, I don't think the clothes wil look to bad on her either. I'm sure your concerns are only from having boys previously, you're just still in shock at the thought of a girl i'm sure of it, go girly and enjoy :hugs:

Maybe if you feel really worried, don't take any tags off apart from just a few things and just get all your washing done as soon as she arrives?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

kezzie, there still ill!!.. to me there sound like there getting worse, coughing alot!.. so off to doctors tomorrow to make sure there havent got a chest infection or something (there quite prone to chest infections) :(

I must say when i was buying some girly clothes out of the next the other day i was like, this feels slightly weird!!!.. and because we have an actual name picked and been using it, like "Oh Layla is awake!" etc etc.. Ive thought to myself what if she actually is a He?, but ive quickly just had to get it out of my head... Im pretty confident on the potty shot we got and deffo looks Girl!.. its just scary lol

:)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Heres some of the Bits i got Boxing Day for Layla... How could i refuse! lol

oh and a pic of me! 22weeks!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







22weeks.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 17









next stuff.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 11









sleepsuits.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 12









towel.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Aww you're looking fab babee and Laylas clothes are adorable! X


----------



## pinktiara

OK so im not crazy haha me and hubby saw a really obvious shot of babys parts and now were like what if he is a she bahaha so funny guess were not alone in thinking this way. We have a 3d in Feb so we'll be even more sure than !


----------



## MightyMom

I asked at every u/s about DD. I was convinced she was a he. But even my 36 week u/s showed girly parts and my perinatologist did a 4D scan down there to convince me. :) I think it's a pretty common fear, don't worry!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Gorgeous bump Babee. And very cute purchases!! I might drag DH out to the sales today. 

We have so much pink stuff that I keep getting super paranoid she's not a she! I just don't see how I've been so lucky to have a little girl and get all this cute stuff.


----------



## pinktiara

were just never happy are we haha I am picking out the most adorable bowtie onesie and argyle leggings for babys coming home outfit can't wait to get them


----------



## Babee_Bugs

ooo just realised How much of a tip the Nursery Looks at the Minute!... I must get it sorted soon lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Haha Babee. Mine was the same until yesterday. I had a bit of a nesting time. 

I need to get some nappy storage though and some crates or something for her shelves.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Cupcake im getting some Ikea fabric storage Boxes, there come in a set and you can get them in alsorts of colours for like £6.00+...

you get like 2 squares, 2 rectangles and then 2 large square ones... in just one small rectangle i can get 10 re-usuable Nappies in!!.. so i was planning on putting them on a couple of shelves above the chest of drawers... there fold flat when not in use and there use a little zip in the bottom to put it together :) The Big ones im going to put in the Chest of Drawers to seperate socks/tights etc... and get 2 lots, so then ive got 4x rectangle boxes 3 that will hold 30 nappies and the 4th box will hold liners, soakers etc... the little square ones will be handy to keep toiletries in :)

I have a Set in My wardrobe Drawers and there a godsend to keep everything neat and seperate!, and soo cheap aswell :)

ikea Boxes


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oooh I love those boxes Babee. Great idea. They'll be perfect or organising bits and bobs. 

I think I might also get a CD rack thing for our nappies as we have a space by the wardrobe in her room exactly the right size and I think it could look cute:

https://i1336.photobucket.com/albums/o651/flexy80/5F40FDB5-AFC9-4C42-8BE5-C82DEA3AD630-4251-0000048CE75851E0_zps1ea606f6.jpg

Not sure about the people in the photo having a hamster or something in the nursery...

I think then if I can also get some boxes (maybe the ones you posted of they fit) to go in some of the CD tower holes they could hold boosters and liners and stuff too. :)


----------



## TTCBean

I haven't even thought how I was going to store babies cloth diapers...! I hope they all just fit in the dresser I bought him.


----------



## jtink28

morning ladies!
in 3 hours, i have my 20 week ultrasound (even though i'm almost 22 weeks!).
even though little kidlet was obviously a boy, i'm still anxious to hear the doctors tell me again that he's still a boy!!
will post pictures - i can't wait to see how big he's gotten. since i feel him move all the time, i'm not worried, but i am getting anxious to see kidlet!!


----------



## TTCBean

:)


----------



## Courtney917

Good luck Jtink!!!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## jtink28

ttc, if that's a girl, i think she's going to have some big problems!! :)


----------



## TTCBean

:)


----------



## baby0

Courtney917 said:


> You girls are lucky to get things from your family members. Mine are terrible, I got nothing from my mother or sisters and neither did any of my kids. I didn't see them for Christmas but I could've at least have gotten something mailed for the kids. My in laws treated us nicely but nothing for baby. However, my sister in law told me that she will be planning my baby shower :). I feel horrible that I always get the short end of the stick when it comes to my family :/

This post got to me as I'm no exactly how yr feeling:cry: I have 5 children my eldest being courtney who is 12 :thumbup:and ow every year we don,t get gifts frm my side or hubby's side but this year she mentioned why she has no nannies an why she don,t see them regardless to her very sad moments:cry: it does,nt bother me :shrug:about presents but I bothers me when my children are upset :cry:but then I think wow think how much we have to ourselves :happydance:OUR CHILDREN :happydance:AND NO POOR MATERNAL MOTERS:nope: LIKE MINE hoping y had great Xmas as I made ours PERFCET :happydance:BUT WENT TO UICK IN THE END :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww Baby0 :hugs: i think i would just be honest with her and say that her nannies arent the type of people to make a huge fuss over anyone when it comes to xmas, its not just her there exclude... Id then just change the subject and say xmas is for family who love each-other alot and love to enjoy each-others company.. Then to pig out on food and chocolates haha

TTCBean... very much a Boy :haha: no mistaking that!... It was funny when i had my scan, i was scanning the screen for the "Floater" (my youngest son's winkie was floating about on screen, you couldnt miss it!) and when i couldnt find it on the scan i was like Awww poor thing its got a Small one! :rofl: never occured to me that it was a girl untill she pointed out the 3 lines and no Winkie haha

Cupcake that is well weird to have a Hamster cage is a Nursery.. unless i suppose the baby is sharing with a much older sibling??? But its a Good idea though for storage! would never of thought of that... I suppose you could attach those on the wall horizontally so you've got more space on the ground?


----------



## MightyMom

Ooh I love the nappy storage!! We have been using cloth nappies for two years, I just love them. Never did find good storage for them though, but I love that idea! I may steal that idea for DD's new room. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Ooh Babee that would be good horizontally on the wall!

There's some good ones in Argos £20. Very tempted. 

Went to the sales this afternoon. Got 2 nice tops in Mamas & Papas for £5 each which should've been £30 each so pleased with that. 

The changing room had a fake baby belly in it so I put it on for a laugh. Can't imagine being that huge!!!! 

Got some nice bits in the ASDA sale too and picked up another pack of muslins. Plain white to add to my newborn nappy collection.


----------



## jtink28

Baby is still very much a boy!! :)
This ultrasound was so fun - doctor said everything looks absolutely perfect. Baby boy is weighing in at 1 lb, 1 oz! So big!
This is my favorite shot - he's all squished up, wish his feet up by his head. He's breech right now, but doc said most babies are this little, and he's 100% confident baby will flip by delivery. 

So adorable!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Adorable photo. So glad you loved your scan. My lady is breech too. But like you say it isn't an issue this early. 

I like the fact she's sitting up the right way. Lol. And it explains why I feel everything low down. :)


----------



## Courtney917

Adorable pic! My LO is breach as well and also coming in at 1lb. They usually are breech at this stage so no worries with that!!


----------



## pinktiara

what a great pic my little man was facing down so we got alot of spine photos hahaha


----------



## BabyMay

Jtinks. Such a cute little nose! Mine is breeched still too. Very common from what dr told me.


----------



## jtink28

CupcakeBaby said:


> Adorable photo. So glad you loved your scan. My lady is breech too. But like you say it isn't an issue this early.
> 
> I like the fact she's sitting up the right way. Lol. And it explains why I feel everything low down. :)

i know! i told the doctor, "so THAT'S why i always feel his kicks down so low!!" doctor just laughed. :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

my little lady is the right way on (upside down) and when she gets hiccups etc you can feel it right in the old old lady parts lol Strangeeeee Feeling


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I need your Help Ladies!!!..

Lastnight i bought a Carrycot and seat unit in a Different Fabric:

https://strollersandprams.com/strollers/image/6815/stroller.jpg

I bought a Brand New Chassis the Other week for it, exactly the same as shown in the picture.

But i do already have the full set in this fabric (ive got a used chassis like the one in the above photo):
https://images.babydirectwarehouse.co.uk/images/products/medium/1301148540-74681400.jpg

I dont know which one to choose... Im seriously fed up now, Lee doesnt like the spotty one and i honestly feel like selling them both and just getting a sling or something lol


----------



## Sass827

Oh babee! I love the spotted one but I could see how a guy wouldn't want to push it. Hmmm... What to do?! 
Arm, I'm so upset. my parents live 7 hours away. DH gets 1 week paternity leave, so my moms plan was to come when he went back to work and stay about 8 days to help me out. We've talked about it for months. Now, all of a sudden, my mom, dad and brother demand to be called once labor starts, stay both hospital days and the day we bring Dylan home. I said it's too much. I don't want any visitors the day of, but if they want to come the day after for a visit, that is fine. But not the day we bring her home. That's a special day for the three of us. now they are so ad they say they aren't coming at all, they are canceling our baby shower, and they want their Christmas gifts back. Wtf?! Aren't I supposed go be the emotional one right now? Am I being a jerk? They said I'm a selfish person to keep them from their granddaughter, but I said, what does it matter if it's the day after? she'll be one day old. They say it ruins everything. Ughhh... I'm just at a loss...


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I looove the spotty one Babee. Lee can just get used to it. Lol. 

Our pram is super girly but DH doesn't care. He is pushing a girl in it after all. If we were having a boy if happily push a boy looking buggy. 

We've gone a bit mad shopping today. Sooo many good deals on and we got money for Xmas and I won £100 on the premium bonds and we had £150 John Lewis vouchers left to spend so I just bought:

-Cot (down from £130 to £40 on kiddicare)
-Mattress
-Mattress protectors and sheets
-Bibs
-Medela Swing Breast Pump
-Spare bottles and parts for pump.
-Angelcare baby monitor
-Mummy Buggy Clip
Swaddle wrap thing
-2x totsbots nappies (in the sale would've been rude not to)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

he doesnt like the spotty one, because its like creamy/beigey inside rather than the white inside on the black/grey check one.

I honestly feel like selling them both and be done with it!, He seems to think he has a say so in everything, and not put a single penny towards it!

Im struggling to be able to afford anything for Layla to be honest!, like really struggling... His motto is, "your wasting your money buying stuff for a baby that isnt even here yet".. Yeh because buying everything once shes born is a great idea!...

I feel fed up and just generally down in the dumps today, i dont feel well, didnt get much sleep lastnight and just pissed off with his whole attitude!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Urgh Sass - you're not being a jerk at all!!!

I don't want any visitors in the hospital or any on the day we come home. They're special times to bond with our babies. 

I don't understand why some people can't understand that. The babies are new to us too. 

I hope it gets sorted. Stand your ground and maybe explain to them how you want to get to know the baby and settle into breastfeeding etc. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Sass827 said:


> Oh babee! I love the spotted one but I could see how a guy wouldn't want to push it. Hmmm... What to do?!
> Arm, I'm so upset. my parents live 7 hours away. DH gets 1 week paternity leave, so my moms plan was to come when he went back to work and stay about 8 days to help me out. We've talked about it for months. Now, all of a sudden, my mom, dad and brother demand to be called once labor starts, stay both hospital days and the day we bring Dylan home. I said it's too much. I don't want any visitors the day of, but if they want to come the day after for a visit, that is fine. But not the day we bring her home. That's a special day for the three of us. now they are so ad they say they aren't coming at all, they are canceling our baby shower, and they want their Christmas gifts back. Wtf?! Aren't I supposed go be the emotional one right now? Am I being a jerk? They said I'm a selfish person to keep them from their granddaughter, but I said, what does it matter if it's the day after? she'll be one day old. They say it ruins everything. Ughhh... I'm just at a loss...




CupcakeBaby said:


> Urgh Sass - you're not being a jerk at all!!!
> 
> I don't want any visitors in the hospital or any on the day we come home. They're special times to bond with our babies.
> 
> I don't understand why some people can't understand that. The babies are new to us too.
> 
> I hope it gets sorted. Stand your ground and maybe explain to them how you want to get to know the baby and settle into breastfeeding etc.
> 
> Xxxxxx

My mum has this massive jealousy thing going on because we live next door to my in-laws so she assumes we just hang out all the time, which couldn't be further from the truth, she wants to come immediately the baby is born also, my OH gets 3 weeks off when the baby is born, and I want him to bond as much as possible in that time, and I really don't want it to be taken away from him by them visiting and wanting to hold the baby constantly. My mum is doing her high and mighty routine at the moment when people ask her if she coming to visit as soon as he's born, she says, we'll wait till we're told, and she keeps telling me that, but at the same time trying to make me feel guilty about it, i've told them to come for a couple of days when he's born, and then come again for a little longer once OH goes back to work as that's when i'll be on my own and may appreciate their help a little more, and plus I will have gotten to know my baby a bit by then too. So no I don't think you are unreasonable, I can't believe these people think they have the right to act like this, they're our baby's. I'm thinking of staying in hospital for an extra night just so that we don't have to deal with the in-laws coming over immediately, I won't be allowing hospital visits. I sound like a b***h, but what I say goes with my child! :blush:


----------



## kezziek

Oh Sass thats awful they are being so out of order! It's not unreasonable to ask them to come down later. No newborn wants to be passed from person to person in their early days they just want and need their mum and dad. I think give them time to calm down but in mean time maybe text or quick call to say u are sorry they are upset and thats not at all what you intended but you guys just feel you would like a day or so to yourselves before they come to settle into being a Mummy and Daddy. You can promise to send them photos right away from your camera phone and keep them updated and say of course you are excited about them meeting her. If I was in hospital for a few days then I would be happy to have quick visits from family but i wouldn't want them all descending at once straight away when we got home xxxx


----------



## kezziek

Babee I like the spotty one and think you should stand your ground unless he is going to help you pay for things xxx

Thanks ladies for reassuring me about the gender. I'm just getting paranoid as i've read a few stories lately about girls turning into boys evep
n with pretty convincing potty shots. I keep searching to see if i can find a potty shot like mine but they all look different to me so I can't put my mind at ease. I will post mine later again for you and see what you think xxx


----------



## MightyMom

Sass: your family is throwing a hissy fit. Seriously, teenagers have better manners. Who demands Christmas presents BACK? That is ridiculous.

You have every right to want and need privacy in those first few days. It's a BIG adjustment and having more people around doesn't help at all. You both need time to figure out your routine and what you are comfortable with without other people around messing it all up. Furthermore, you'll be exhausted. Labor is just tiring. And people don't help by being there, they just cause stress and tire you out more because you have to make an effort to chat and keep THEM entertained (which is just asinine, really). They don't need to be called immediately when you go into labor, what good would it be to have them there? If anyone is being selfish it's them.

Don't let their hissy fit phase you. You are not obligated to return gifts simply because they are suddenly affronted that you want to stick with your original plan that your DH stays with you the first 8 days of paternity leave then your mom comes (and others).

There's really no way to get back to your original plan since you already offered for them to come the day after. But next time it comes up, tell them you're sorry there was a misunderstanding but that you thought the plan was for your mom to come after DH was off of paternity leave. Tell them you are sorry they feel left out, that wasn't your intention. But you and DH would like time to yourselves after the baby is born so you ALL can rest and establish a good BF routine. You would be happy for them to visit the hospital Day Two to see the baby. Explain that you're not trying to keep them from the baby or be selfish but it really is best for you and the baby if they wait a day to visit and you hope that they want what is best for the baby too. It's really best if you script this, write it down so you're not flustered when you're telling them. Maybe even e-mail it so they can't interrupt you.

There's nothing they can do about this except demand presents and threaten to cancel your baby shower. And really, if they do, you can just have a friend host instead. In the end all of their posturing just means that THEY are missing out. Don't back down, especially if you're uncomfortable with their plans. There is nothing worse than having a bunch of people around with a newborn that you don't want there. As if post-partum isn't uncomfortable enough, they want to stick around while you're leaky and tired the baby is jaundiced and puffy from labor? Come on, it's like your mom doesn't REMEMBER labor. Sheesh.

Sorry, that's an epic novel of a post. It must have struck a nerve!


----------



## TTCBean

Great post MightyMom!


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks! I was a little embarrassed by how much I'd written, didn't know I was so opinionated about it, LOL. :blush:


----------



## pinktiara

The day you bring your baby home is an important bonding day for you and your little family not you and everyone its not there baby its yours thats rediculous for them to ask that of you.


----------



## Somersetlass

afternoon girls i hope everyone had good christmas x
i had my 20 week scan christmas eve and were are in team blue :)


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Congrats on team blue! X


----------



## TTCBean

Sunday is my "weigh" day since it's when I change weeks. This week I gained 4.4 lbs putting me at a gain of 12.4 lbs in 22 weeks. Is this okay? I feel like that's too much to gain 4lbs in 1 week. I eat about 2,000 calories a day (of good foods, don't snack on junk) and work out couple times a week. Pre-pregnancy I was about 115 lbs with a bmi of 18.6. I know I am probably worrying for nothing...


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats on team blue Somerset. :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

congrats on team blue :D

ttcbean, I don't weigh myself, only when I visit the midwife and I had only put on 1.5kg by 20 weeks(about 3.3lbs), so I was happy with that, but we all grow at different rates, I was much bigger than you pre pregnancy, so maybe that has something to do with it :shrug: I wouldn't worry, any weight gain is all for a good cause in the end :D


----------



## pinktiara

I don't weigh myself either needless worry I let the dr do it once a month when i see her haha


----------



## MightyMom

Maybe this will help you feel better:
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-bjH-I0xPK2w/T1TIbPNfe3I/AAAAAAAANWM/Qu9FBd6zTYI/s1600/The-Skinny-On-Pregnancy_w500.jpg


----------



## jtink28

love that, mighty mom!!! thank you!!! i've gained 14 pounds already, and i feel like a whale. however, i know that 14 pounds is pretty good at 22 weeks AND i was pregnant through the holidays!!!! i have a gym membership through my work, and after new year's, i am going to start walking on the treadmill and going back to doing some weight training. (light weights, of course)
i totally let myself eat whatever i want during the holidays - something i've never done before. so if i gained a few extra pounds, i'm not worried :)


----------



## poppy13

Thanks for that Mightymom! Makes us all feel a bit more normal ;-)


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks MightyMom :)


----------



## MightyMom

:) I think we all wonder if what we're going through is "normal." At least I can feel good that there are a lot of women just like me in some ways.


----------



## Sass827

Thanks girls! And mucho thanks Mighty Mom. 
Congrats on team blue Somerset!
TTC- No worries for sure. I was 128 pre-pregnancy (my ideal weight, feeling really skinny) and have already gained 20 lbs at 21 weeks. I put on 12 pounds in the first tri, as you may recall. It stresses me out a bit, but I get lots of encouragement. My cousin puts on 60 with all of her boys and loses it in less than a year and my nail tech put on 45 with her girl and lost it in a few months. You don't have to feel bad, esp since you're eating so healthy.


----------



## Hann12

Sorry I've not been on, just caught up but currently full of cold and feel pretty horrible. I'm glad to see everyones doing well (annoying family aside) and thats the buying is going well! We finally have our anomaly scan on Weds so its coming up soon. Hoping to stay team yellow still. 
Hope you all have a great new year celebration tonight. I think I'll be watching the fireworks tucked up in bed!! Just think next year we will all have little ones to see the new year in with - although hopefully asleep by midnight!! :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Somersetlass - congrats on Team :blue: ill update the board x

I weighed myself as soon as i found out and i was like 9stone 10 and MIL weighed me the other day i was 10stone 2!... So ive hardly put anything on, but i couldnt care less lol
With my boys i put 4 and 2 and half stone on... So for me, i tend to put more on with boys rather than girls :)


----------



## jtink28

morning girls!!!
so at my last doc appt, the doctor mentioned that i was carrying really high. a few weeks ago, i thought i was carrying low, but even my mom exclaimed how high i was carrying! how are you girls carrying? low, middle, high?
excuse the _awful_ picture of me...it was first thing in the morning, and i had just gone for a walk in the 15 degree weather!
 



Attached Files:







20121230_163349.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## CupcakeBaby

jtink - suuuuper cute bump!!!!

Mine's pretty medium I think....not done my 21 week shot yet, but this was my 20:

https://mob1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/857B1872-8E4A-4211-AC84-4AC4B01F5B12-7621-00000E482CBF43EE.jpg?t=1356177232

I'll do my 21 tonight or tomorrow as I feel a lot bigger this week.


----------



## Hann12

jtink you re carrying high but its a lovely bump! I think I'm just medium at the moment, the baby is def breach as my kicks are low down. 

Just been on a cloth nappy spree - some little lambs (£6.50 on nappy lady) and a few of fuzzi bunz. Just had a charlie banana delivered and its my favourite so far, the feel of it is much more luxurious (for a nappy lol) so I may get some more of those but guess I should wait until the other arrive in case they are better. 

As for weight, I started out just under 9 stone (57 kg) and I'm now 9.5 stone (62 kg). So have put on 5kg or 11 pounds, and hope to only put on another 8kg or 18 pounds. Thats my aim anyway. With my DD I was heavier to start with by a few pounds, and I put on about 26 pounds, as I started off lighter this time I will be okay with putting on a bit more - so maybe up to 30 pounds but I'd rather not put on anymore than that if possible. I have eaten so badly over christmas though so after tomorrow I'll be watching what I eat more, and trying to walk more (though hard with a toddler in tow). But will still have a treat a day of my chocolate needs!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oooh, Hann, exciting about the nappies. :)

I just got 2 tots bots in the post today.

1 Easyfit in green, which is soooo soft and gorgeous, a reall difference to my ALVAs and also a red Bamboozle Stretch. Both so lovely. :)


----------



## Hann12

They sound nice! I've only got one tots bots - a flexi one, think they are being discontinued though (the one I have that is). If you see a cheap charlie banana get one - really lovely


----------



## Lady H

Lovely bumps! Think mine is low as kicks are low down often on bladder and cervix!
https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w205/zoedinah/th_854031224983caad40dc12868b64c26f.jpg


----------



## TTCBean

:)


----------



## BabyMay

Weight gain and the holidays are horrible! Two weeks and I've gain three-4 pounds! Hoping I am retaining water bc of the bad foods I've been eating. I'm 22w 5 days and have gained a total of 11 lbs. I'm hoping to stay under 25. For the second time moms did your weight gain slow down at any point in the pregnancy? I have heard the last few weeks you don't gain as much. 

I love the bump pictures! Happy new year! 2013 we will all have happy healthy babies!


----------



## MightyMom

Ooh Charlie Bananas are the best! We have a load of BGs and Fuzzi Bunz but I might sell all my girly patterns and colors once DD is out of nappies so I can buy some Charlie Banana boys' diapers. :)


----------



## Lady H

&#9734; &#9734; 
&#9734; BEST WISHES & &#9734; 
&#9734;&#12288;&#1223;&#411;&#420;&#420;&#435; &#413;&#1028;&#412; &#435;&#1028;&#411;&#422;!&#12288;&#9734;
&#9734; 2013 &#9734; 
&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288; &#9734; &#9734; 
Here's to the safe arrival of our precious bundles in 2013 xxx


----------



## Sass827

I hope it slows own! I've gained 5 this holiday break! 
And to top this wonderful week off, I returned home from holiday travel to find my entire doctors office has been kicked out of the hospital over a health care dispute. now I have to decide whether to stick with the hospital or follow my doctor to a new hospital. What would you ladies do? 
They also said today that I'm measuring about 5 days ahead. They said it's totally normal, but I'm getting excited that it will get me the baby a few days sooner. :)


----------



## TTCBean

:)


----------



## Sass827

That really sucks ttc.


----------



## kezziek

Ouchy TTcbean that sounds like Sciatica to me which i suffer with generally so I know the discomfort. It got bad with my first pregnancy and I saw a physiotherapist for treatment which really helped. It can be caused by issues with your pelvis so i really advise you get it checked out before it gets too uncomfortable xxxxx

Happy New Years everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## TTCBean

:)


----------



## kezziek

No not major normally just caused by pregnancy hormones causing everything to relax all the ligaments etc in that area. Plus often your stomach muscles aren't so strong which can cause back pain too.

https://www.pelvicinstability.org.uk/faq.asp

Some ladies really do suffer badly but generally a bit of physio and some exercises helps the majority of us with mild sciatica/pgp xxxx


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I'm not sure if I'm carrying high or not, all I know is that it feels like I had a growth spurt over the holidays. I just tried on my scrub top for work tomorrow and it is now skin tight :blush:

Tmi alert: my boobs are definitely getting ready for action, I woke up with a huge wet patch on my crop top. It's been happening for a while not but this was the biggest yet!

PS. Happy new year mums and mums to be, we are all officially having babies this year!!!

Here is me at 22w2d excuse the messy hair/ bathroom :blush:

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/19E147B4-61A6-4AD4-9CCE-2B7665464D32-1966-00000122272CA991.jpg


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Beautiful bump Foxy!!!!

TTC sorry to hear you're having thy back pain sounds horrible. X

Kezzie I hope you don't get it this time around. X

I wake up a couple of times a night now with a really sore left knee. I don't know if it's cramp or if I'm somehow laying on it funny. 

Hope you all have a wonderful new year. I was asleep by 11pm. Lol. Party animal!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

So I just googled the knee pain at night thing. 

Turns out it is a cramp and the baby is laying on a nerve that effects my knee somehow. 

Oh well. At least I know it's normal now. X

Just a bit of a shame as it means I have to roll from lt left side to my right and I know that sleeping on your left is the best position for us.


----------



## Lady H

Cupcake I'm happier on my right too. I try to do small stints on the left if I can, but I even wake up on my back which worries me.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

DH woke me up twice last night because I was on my back snoring!! Lol. 

I really want to get out of the back habit but I just don't know I'm doing it!

I'm sure once we're bigger it won't be comfortable and we'll wake ourselves.


----------



## poppy13

Happy new year ladies! Xx


----------



## poppy13

We've just been to Mamas and Papas and ordered the pushchair. We went for the Sola in green, our first choice was the denim but the green had £100 off so seemed silly just for the colour to pay more. The £100 we saved will go towards the car seat. We also bought the seat liner with 1/3 off too so it was only £10, a bargain shopping trip all in all! All feels very real now!! Also bought our baby boy a very cute all in one from next in the sale.


----------



## Hann12

Happy new year everyone!

I love all the bump pics! 

Can't remember who asked (on my phone) but I think my weight gain was pretty steady in the 3rd tri, not a huge deal in the last few weeks

Poppy - buggy sounds good! I wouldn't have paid more for the colour either

Mighty - that's good to know that the Charlie banana are good in practice. They just feel a better quality!

As for sciatica - if it's bad def just get a physio referral. I get it because of my prolapsed discs in my back - no worse or better in pregnancy, it can be nasty though. 
I'm also more comfortable on my right side but trying to go on my left as much as possible to get the baby into the optimal position. 

Scan finally tomorrow!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Happy new year ladies xx


----------



## kezziek

Lovely bump Foxy  looks like mine not really high or low. I carried a lot higher with my boys like you jtink. 

Great news on pram Poppy I was so excited when I got my first pram I set it up straight away and pushed it round the living room with teddies in. 

Hann- exciting about your scan tommorow, yay! Hope it's a lovely experience for you and they hide babies gender well xxx

I'm quite impressed with my DH managing to keep our babies gender a secret throughout the holidays, he normally really struggles. I am happy we know and you ladies know but I always prefer everyone else to get a surprise at birth. Last time he really struggled to keep the secret and most people knew so I was so cross with him, I keep giving him the 'look' everytime I see him get asked and he starts to squirm bless him.

Feeling really sick this afternoon :-( hoping its not a coming. 

Sass hows things going with the family? Hope they have come round abit now xxxx


----------



## TTCBean

:)


----------



## Kathleen1994

i am kathleen , due may 8th

I am team :pink:

https://i47.tinypic.com/bjddg3.jpg
my 21 week and 5 day bump :hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

Cute bump Kathleen1994 :)


----------



## Sass827

Great bump foxy and Kathleen! 
So excited for you tomorrow Hann! GL! 
Hope you feel better Kezz. I had a sore throat this morning, but seems to be gone for now. 
Ttc - you've got it so together! I wish I was as far as you in the nursery... 
As for my family, they made the week a nightmare. Pulled some real drama. Finally tonight, after some real bs coming from my mom, I said, you can either agree to disagree, or just stay out of my life. This is who I am, this is what I'm comfortable with and you can choose to accept me or stay away from me because I'll not have this stress put upon my daughter and me. She said some mean things at first, but in the end she agreed to not bring it up again. I hope she is telling the truth. DH as been really wonderful through it all. I feel really lucky to have him and all of you smart women to talk to. 
Happy new year gals!


----------



## pinktiara

happy new year ladies!! bought baby some more clothes last week and got a huge dresser for baby and my sons clothes much needed. Don't really have anything big to buy since we just bought a stroller a few months ago we barely used since winter hit just gotta buy the seat to fit it. we already have everything furniture wise from my son so really its alot of clothes which I love lol. I feel like im carrying a basket ball I still haven't gained much weight about 10 lbs most of it seems to be baby.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Happy new year ladies, i'm so excited for this year, I wonder which of us will go first? :D

I have done some spending this weekend, I've ordered all of my material for making wipes, bibs and a play mat and also ordered all of my nappies, we've just gone for flats and a few prefolds, but i've spent slightly more on the wraps to get a bit of cuteness into the nappies :D

My parents decided they were going to buy us our car seat, so they got that this weekend and will bring it with them when they visit in February, along with all the nappies which were cheaper to deliver to England, so they'll have a full load to bring lol

I'll probably get baby matress and duvet this week as my mum is going to make a patchwork duvet cover for him so she needs to know measurements so that she can get it made before they come. We'll be making our own cot, we want one that attaches on to our bed, but our bed isn't a normal height bed and the area we want the cot to be has a low sloping ceiling, so I don't think a normal height cot will fit!

Those of you buying nappies, one of you mentioned the tots bots, I don't know if you've looked on amazon, but I found *these*, I thought it was quite a good deal, I think it's because they are the old style, just to let you know :D

I can't wait for it all to arrive, Kezziek I think i'll probably just have the car seat sitting with a Teddy in it till the little one arrives :haha: just small bits left to get now, like a baby bath and more clothes etc eeeeee only 4 months away ladies :D


----------



## Hann12

Longing2bamum you sound really creative! I'm really impressed. I will be making my own patchwork quilt for my little one (did the same with DD) and making wipes but thats about how far my creativity takes me! Thanks for the link to the nappies, will take a look. 

I have bought the following mattress:
https://www.naturalmat.co.uk/product.asp?strParents=104&CAT_ID=255&P_ID=754
They do 3 different ones but I've gone for the latex organic. I didn't get an organic one for DD and hers has been fine to be honest but I feel like I want to get a better one this time, plus I've just bought us an organic mattress for our bed so thought that my little ones should have the same. Not bought one for DD yet though I have to say. 

Scan in 7 hours (taking into account they are bound to be at least 30 mins late!!)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Woooo Hann. Not long to wait!!!

I only had 1 option for a mattress as our cot is a funny size (space saver) it's a foam one. I'd have preferred sprung but it has good reviews and she'll probably only fit in there for 6 months or so so we'll get her a cot bed and will get a much nicer mattress then as it'll do her a few years. 

Only problem with my funny shaped cot is its hard to get fitted sheets. I've got some travel cot ones which were on sale and roughly the same size so will need to test that they fit. Might do that this evening.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

L2B they are a good deal. Bamboo is very absorbent so could be a good night time option with a wrap. :)


----------



## Hann12

I still need to get a new moses basket mattress - barely any options for those apart from synthetic foam which isn't ideal :(


----------



## Hann12

Actually just found one:

https://cotmattress.com/products_natural_moses_mattress.php


----------



## poppy13

I have a question re: moses baskets. We're buying one in great condition from my mums friend but will replace the matress. Are all moses baskets the same size? Just wondering as I thought the sales would be an ideal time to get lots of stuff.


----------



## Hann12

I had assumed they were all the same size until I looked at getting a separate mattress and it seems they aren't! Do you know where the basket was originally from? Mine was mamas and papas so I just got the dimensions of their basket and mattresses and am using that as my guide


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I mentioned to my mum last night about fitted sheets, and she just said to buy flat sheets and sew in my own elastic so that they fit my mattress perfectly if I end up with a funny size one, something worth thinking about ladies :D

I didn't mean the tots bots for me cupcake, it was for the other ladies talking about those style nappies, but you are right about the bamboo, i've gone for bamboo liners for my foldables :D


----------



## bobbles86

just checking in girls. hope everyones ok and scans are all going well.

I've just hit 20 weeks and have our big scan tomorrow :) 

can't wait to see baby boy again

kate xx


----------



## kezziek

Yay for half way Bobbles  Enjoy seeing your little darling tommorow too xxxxxx

Still not feeling good :-( i think i might have gestational diabetes. I'm probrably being paranoid but i just seem to have a lot of the symptoms and I was borderline with my first. Have a really dry mouth, weeing all the time (normal I know lol but even my hubby has noticed it's excessive) gained a lot of weight so far, tired all the time, frequent tummy aches nauseous and tiredness and nausea worse after eating. I think these are all normal pregnancy things but I didn't feel like this last time, everythings such an effort. I love a bit of self diagnosis, haha! Hope I'm wrong though but would explain a lot. I'm going to ring my midwife when she is back in on Monday and see what she says. In the meantime am trying to be more careful with my diet. Very hard to do with all the christmas chocs lying around! xxxx

On a lighter note I tried the bicarbonate test again this morning in the interests of scientific experimentation when I was checking my wee for glucose and it did not do anything at all. Maybe i did it wrong? I put a teaspoon of bicarb in after i weed in a cup. It fizzed abit like lager though when I gave it a good stir lol. Lovely.


----------



## Kathleen1994

TTCBean said:


> Cute bump Kathleen1994 :)

thanks :)


----------



## Hann12

Hi all - scan went well, all functioning as it should and looking cute. I stayed team yellow but any gender guesses?


----------



## maybesoon

Wow.... It's been a million years since I've been on. Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and New Year! 

I wasn't ready to return to work today, but I got up this morning & faced the cold & made it to work. Little Mason is kicking, tumbling & growing up a storm! I had a huge hiccup over the holidays. DH caught the flu Christmas night!!! eeekkkk!!! Luckily I haven't gotten it yet. I'm praying it was the one that I got my shot for. The doctor's offices are saying it's going around like crazy & the kiddos that have gotten their shots are catching the other type that they weren't vaccinated for! UGH!!! 

!!!!!!!!TMI ALERT!!!!!! I was unfortunate enough to get severly constipated over the holidays & in the end got hit with horrid horrid horrid hemroids.... OMG! It has been terrible. I spent 4 days not able to sit. I would WADDLE from the bed to the bathroom & back to bed. My doctor called me in a prescription but it seemed to not really be helping at the time. I'm sure it was, I was just so miserable.... Luckily it is getting much better, but still not fun at all. Now I'm worried they won't shrink back like they should & I'll end up having to have that horrible surgery after I deliver Mason.....

I go to see my doc next Tuesday so I plan on talking with her about it then.

Hope everyone is doing well & staying warm!


----------



## kezziek

Hann very cute! I can see the resemblance to your daughter in your profile pic! I'm not sure gender wise. Initially I thought girly girl but looking again I think boy....hmmm 40% girl 60% boy is my guess  do you have a similar photo of your girl at same age to compare skull shape etc?x

Maybesoon- ouchy constipation not nice :-( hope you don't get the flu either xxxx


----------



## Hann12

I do have one, will post in the morning, the scan today isn't a very clear picture which is annoying but she/he was apparently in a very strange position so they really struggled to get a good profile shot. I'm completely mystified over what gender it is!


----------



## Sass827

Oh Maybe! I'm so sorry. I had them years ago and they are terrible. I really hope you don't catch the flu because then you will be pooping like crazy and really hurting your tush. My favorite thing with the hemorrhoids was calmol 4 suppositories. They really save the day and make things go back to normal very quickly. I'm so scared of getting them again that I pop one every time I feel constipated. And I've taken to eating 3 prunes a day as prevention too. 
AFM, I'm packing on the pounds like crazy. Take a look at my 22 week pic. Am I low or high or just all over (which is how I feel)?
 



Attached Files:







14-22weeks.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 14


----------



## TTCBean

:)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sass you look low to me :) cute bump pics - nice progression!


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

i haven't posted on this thread in forever- i think i just get overwhelmed by how many posts there are its hard to keep up! we went for our "20 week scan" (i was actually only about 19 weeks) baby is healthy and growing well and we are team BLUE! :D i posted an announcement in 2nd tri but we are naming him Jayson. He is pretty active i feel him kick pretty much every day, and then of course on the days when he is not so active i freak out and drink loads of cold water ice cream a cup of coffee, etc anything to get him moving again!

posted some pics below!
one of his profile with his little hand up by his face 
his..ahem "potty shot" :blush: he was definitely not shy that day! haha
and one of my belly which seems to keep popping out and then going back down no idea why. i was huge last week and now im barely showing again. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







15610_509086315791614_2119894206_n.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3









62180_508109935889252_273978939_n.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 11









jayson.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

TTCBean said:


> My night time leg cramps have turned into something worse, much worse!!! :( I get this horrible shooting pain at my tail bone right into my buttock down my left leg! I can hardly walk when it happens, and it's so random, like an electric shock. It's starting to happen when I'm just sitting too :(

ive had this two only one or two times but i know exactly what ur talking about i cant walk i take one step and like almost collapse from the pain! mine has just gone away in 5 min or so if i stretch my hips out a bit like im doing a ballet plie 
hope you feel better


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats on team blue MrsB! 

And lovely bump photos ladies. I've still not done my 21w one. May as well leave it 2 days and do a 22w one instead. 

I can't believe I'm almost 22 weeks! Where is the time going?

I'm super impatient for 24 weeks. But as I was saying to DH last night. Once we're 24 weeks it's only 3 weeks until 3rd Tri!!! How scary is that?!?

You really need to be prepared once you're in 3rd Tri I feel!!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I was just saying to DH last night, how I want to get prepared now, so that we can just sit back and relax in the 3rd tri, I think i'll feel a mix of emotions the closer it gets, so the more prepared and organised I am now, i'm sure will help later on :D

I have hemorroids too maybe, i've had them since the very beginning as I had diarrhea for the first 5 or so weeks, then I got constipated, and now I seem to be more regular, they haven't caused me any pain so far thankfully, touch wood, but I feel worried about how they will feel during labour! I asked my mum the other week and she said it wasn't bad during, but she said she spent a good week or so after birth sitting on a bag of frozen peas :haha: The joys of pregnancy, they're so kind to our bodies :haha:

I love all the bump pics, mine keeps coming out and going back in slightly, but I think with me it's just bloat, if I haven't been for number 2 for a day or so, you can really tell to look at my tummy, and plus I already had a wobbly tummy beforehand, so I think that accounts for most of my bump :blush:


----------



## poppy13

CupcakeBaby said:


> Congrats on team blue MrsB!
> 
> And lovely bump photos ladies. I've still not done my 21w one. May as well leave it 2 days and do a 22w one instead.
> 
> I can't believe I'm almost 22 weeks! Where is the time going?
> 
> I'm super impatient for 24 weeks. But as I was saying to DH last night. Once we're 24 weeks it's only 3 weeks until 3rd Tri!!! How scary is that?!?
> 
> You really need to be prepared once you're in 3rd Tri I feel!!

I know what you mean about being prepared. We moved into our house in June and I want to decorate our bedroom to make it feel like ours rather than the people who lived here before us before baby boy arrives as it won't happen once he's here and obviously get the nursery done. I'm 23 weeks now so not long until 3rd tri when I'm sure I'll be starting to feel more tired and less like doing DIY.

Have you lovely ladies got that 2nd tri energy burst yet? I'm certainly more like my pre-pregnancy self but wouldn't say I feel energetic! I find it incredibly hard to get up in the morning. Any advice on increasing my energy levels? Before pregnancy I didn't exercise (just not my thing, I tried but it's just not me) so I'd find it incredibly hard to do that now. I'm a teacher and back to work next week after a long time off from being in hospital with headaches.

Only 17 weeks until due date and I can remember how quick getting to 17 weeks pregnant went so hoping the last 17 weeks go really quickly too.

xx


----------



## Hann12

Kezzie - here is the comparison shots at 21/22 weeks, my DD is on the left and the new baby on the right. 



22 weeks today for me yay! Can't believe we are all nearly at tri 3!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

No energy burst for me Poppy.

I needs lots of sleep and get tired very easily. Am going to try and start walking a lot more, maybe in my lunch hour and after work too. See if that makes me feel a bit more energised.


----------



## Hann12

I have no bursts of energy either but my DD takes it out of me, not ever getting a lie in is hard!! I need to walk more too, I think getting exercise does help


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hey ladies, sorry i havent been on... been sooooooooo poorly... the kids got the cold/flu bug kicking around over xmas and me and OH got it for over new years lol So thanx kids lol

I did feel like i had lots of energy before i got poorly, cleaning and i became best of friends, now im just bleurghhh at anything lol hoping i dont feel like this for much longer... as i only have 16 weeks untill Layla is due (shes coming out a week early via c-section) Starting to panic slightly now, as i still need alot of things and there is only me who is paying for all her things, OH wont chip in... So im finding it a very hard struggle at the minute... but im sure ill get there :)

Heres my bump on xmas day!
 



Attached Files:







22weeks.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I'm feeling energetic Poppy, but i'm a housewife so I have the luxury of sleeping in if I need to, so probably makes all the difference, we go for a nice walk every evening together, but I don't exercise apart from that, but I do eat mega healthy, I also have absolutely no sweet tooth right now, which i'm enjoying, breaking me free from the chocolate addiction I had pre pregnancy :haha:


----------



## jtink28

hann, i think i'm going to vote boy for you!! looks different from your DD at that stage. who knows, though. i am terrible at this!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies!!!! I had a huge burst of energy just before Christmas. I was on a cleaning warpath! Now, I'm exhausted again..... Tomorrow is V-day for me!!! I can't believe it's almost here!!!

Hope everyone has a great day & stays warm.


----------



## Sass827

I want to walk but it's freezing and snowy here. I sleep in a little, but still am pretty low energy. Trying to eat better. 
Babee- what's his rationale on not helping you out? That doesn't seem fair!


----------



## maybesoon

Here is my bump from yesterday at 23.5 weeks....
 



Attached Files:







23.5 week bump 1-2-13.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Sass827 said:


> I want to walk but it's freezing and snowy here. I sleep in a little, but still am pretty low energy. Trying to eat better.
> Babee- what's his rationale on not helping you out? That doesn't seem fair!

If you live in a cold snowy place then surely theres no such thing as too cold and snowy :haha: I was out walking on christmas day and we had -25c/-13f with thick snow :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## jtink28

holy cow, ladies, just had to control my temper at work.

i was heating up my lunch in the microwave when a co-worker comes in (a middle aged lady who isn't exactly thin) and says, "you look a lot bigger. did you eat a lot over the christmas holidays?" (mind you, i am not friends with this woman - we simply work at the same large company)
i stood there, with my mouth gaping open in shock. i calmly said, "actually, i haven't gained any weight since my doctor's appointment on december 21st, where he told me that i have gained the perfect amount of weight for being 22 weeks pregnant. i'm sure the BABY is just GROWING."

since when is it okay to comment on anyone's weight, regardless of whether or not they are pregnant? it infuriates me that people think that once a woman becomes pregnant, they have free reign to touch you without permission, say cruel things about your body, tell you disgusting birth horror stories, and warn you that you'll never have time to yourself again. 
seriously? i'm pregnant, not mentally incapacitated. mind your own business!

sorry, ladies, i had to rant for a minute! the nerve of her!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

wow jtink, that would have wound me up too, you know what it is with these older women who've worked at the same job for years, they're just jealous of the younger ones, and probably especially since you're pregnant and probably glowing right now, you just probably look so good compared with her, she needed to bring you down to where she is on the confidence ladder, think of that next time and feel sorry for her instead of angry at her :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

oh WOW! jtink you handled that a million times better than I would have! I already have a bad enough complex about how big I look, I don't need some nosie person with an overactive mouth to comment on it!!!!


----------



## Lady H

Jtink I get you, everyone seems to think its ok to comment on every item that goes in my mouth. DH today said "you are getting really piggy"! fFS recently I had no appetite and he was worrying I was not eating enough. Weird isn't it that being pregnant means people can bypass the normal social boundaries, commenting in weight, arse size, belly grabbing etc!


----------



## maybesoon

I'm so lucky that everyone around me are all so happy to see me finally gaining some weight!!! They love seeing me eat. It's me that worries too much about my weight gain. I was already worried but then last month when my doc told me not to gain another 9lbs over Christmas like I did Thanksgiving it has had me constantly worried.


----------



## Sass827

I would have been crying my eyes out J. Good job responding so well!


----------



## kezziek

Congratulations VmrsbabcockV! 

Sass lovely bump photos  i think you are carrying low rather than high but definately all bump you look lovely and slim, i'm well jealous! 

Hann I am leaning more boy now I have seen your daughters pic. Could still be wrong of course but they definately do look different xxx

Jtink- how rude of her! I would have probrably assumed she was joking and then not have known what to say. I am getting those sort of comments a lot at work but mostly meant in fun, although it annoys me so much that anyone feels they can comment on your size/shape etc :-(

Sorry to hear you have been feeling poorly Babee :-( when you say 16 weeks that makes it all seem v.close!! i keep thinking its ages away!xxxxx

Still feeling crap :-( back to work today after holidays and found it sooooo hard :-( when i walk for more than a few paces my whole belly feels like one giant stitch- does anyone else get this?


----------



## Hann12

Thanks kezzie, I think seeing the scans I agree with you! Ah well only another 18 ish weeks to wait! Sorry you are in pain, I get the occasional stitch like feeling but to be honest I don't do a lot of walking because its a pain with my DD as she hates being confined to the buggy and just wants to walk but unfortunately she wants to walk in the middle of roads. Makes getting any exercise hard for me!! 

Jtink - I think you handled that lady very well, so rude of her!


----------



## StefanieC

Found out today that we're having a little girl :)


----------



## Sass827

Kezz - I get a horrible stitch after about 20 minutes of walking. :(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Stef - congrats on your little lady!!!


----------



## TTCBean

:dance: DH purchased the car seat and crib mattress tonight!!! :) Amazon is having a promotion, spend $250 get $50 Amazon promotion towards baby items sold through Amazon.com... seems like a good deal considering we needed those items and will definitely need some other random baby items once the promotion comes in (says about 30 days)!

Had our first natural birth class tonight too, it was great! Met many home birthers! Looking forward to the upcoming classes. :)


----------



## pinktiara

I hate that as soon as you become pregnant people tell you all those stupid things like oh you'll never sleep you won't have time for a shower or makeup etc I'm sorry my 3 year old has slept like a dream from 3 months and I shower everyday as well as do makeup lol it's all about managing its not rocket science ugh people bug me.


----------



## Hann12

pinktiara i agree! Since the birth of my DD I've not once had a pyjama day, I've showered every day and my make up has been on every day (not a lot). It made me feel so much better having that shower and looking more refreshed even if I wasn't feeling it on the inside. Even at 1 week old I'd get people telling me that I look good, while DH was constantly told he looked tired, even though it was me getting up not him - think thats the joy of the after birth pregnancy hormones!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Glad yo hear you ladies say all this.

I have a friend who has a 3yo and a 1yo and she's always telling me how she's jealous that I've had a shower or had time to brush my hair or eat lunch....

OK, if she had a 2 week old I'd understand but when she just had 1 child I couldn't fathom how her DH couldn't watch the baby for 20 minutes while she showered and put clean clothes on etc.

My mum always coped, and my SILs do. But she's adament I won't have time for anything at all ever again. I don't get it?!


----------



## bobbles86

oh yes you will never have time for a shower... ive stunk since 2006... :haha:

as if.. course you have time to sort yourself its just time management. i shower every morning and have a bath every night.. ive got 3 children 1 who is autistic and one on the way, somehow I manage :) 

xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I sometimes feel like telling her if she spent less time on Facebook moaning that she's not showered she'd probably find the time to shower!

But then she loves her kids and enjoys every minute and they're happy, so it's each to their own. She might think I'm being selfish taking time to bath, get my hair done etc.


----------



## bobbles86

I had my 20 week scan yesterday, bubs is still very much a he :)
 



Attached Files:







baby boy 4.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Longing2bAMum

This is nice to hear, and what about how long it takes you to leave the house, is that really about time management, or is it impossible to ever go out with a child too?

I can imagine that at first it feels so overwhelming to have to think about what to do with your child while you shower, but they have to sleep at some point when you are on your own!! lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awwww, lovely photo bobbles!! :) Glad it all went well.


----------



## bobbles86

ok so I thought it might be a nice idea for us all to compare measurements of baby at our 20 week scans, it will be interesting to see who has the biggest babies now and if they remain so at birth :)

here are mine;

20+1

HC (HEAD CIRCUMFERENCE) 177.2mm

FL (FEMUR LENGTH) 30.6mm

AC (ABDOMINAL CIRMUMFERENCE) 155.4mm

it seems my baby currently has short legs.. this is quite funny as my partner is 6ft5 :haha:

kate xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

My lady has little legs too! DH is 6'4" but I'm 5'3" so seems like she's like her Mummy. She has a pretty huge head though, lol.

Here are mine from 19+6:

HC - 178.0mm

FL - 30.4mm

AC - 151.1mm


----------



## bobbles86

cupcake don't think she has a big head at all, that seems average to me, growing lovely :) x


----------



## bobbles86

some people say that measurements don't really mean anything at this stage... I don't agree at all. My first baby measured average at this stage I went on to have an average size baby... 8lbs 2 at 42 weeks

second baby however measured off the charts for everything at this stage.. they told me he would be big and he was.. 10lbs 2 at 38 weeks.

last baby measured much bigger than this one but not off the charts and he was 9lbs 8 (although were later told they had weighed him wrong and he was more likely 9lbs)

so I'm hoping this one may be a bit smaller like my first. We will see.

kate x


----------



## Hann12

I didn't have my scan until 21+6 but the measurements were:


HC (HEAD CIRCUMFERENCE) 179mm

FL (FEMUR LENGTH) 35mm

AC (ABDOMINAL CIRMUMFERENCE) 160mm

According to the chart the hospital gave me the baby is between the 30th -50th percentile. 

I never found it that difficult to leave the house, and it was hard for me because I was living on a top floor flat with no lift so every time I had to go out I had at least 2/3 journeys to get the buggy downstairs, baby, me and bags etc. I just had a routine. 
I never carried a million things with me either though, I'd meet my NCT friends and they would be there with bags almost bursting at the seams and I could never work out why as they all BF. I just carried a small change mat, couple of spare nappies and wipes, nappy bags and one change of clothes. Obviously you probably have to have a fair bit more of you bottle feed and probably requires a bit more preparation leaving.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

My friend often comes to visit with a whole backpack full of stuff, she also breastfed, and I never knew what she was carrying, she never had any toys in the bag either which I found odd especially if she was spending the whole day with me lol

I didn't get my baby's measurements, do you think the midwife will have them? i'm interested to know :( I go on the 23rd so not too far away :)

Anyone else feeling short of breath? I know it's when I get up or sit down to quickly, I keep forgetting to move slower, I guess when i'm bigger and not as agile I won't have the moving too quickly problem lol

Also I have a mattress question for you ladies, what type of mattress have you gone for and why? just curious :)


----------



## Hann12

Who knows what goes into those huge bags lol! 

The mattress I got for DD was similar to this one:
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_102380_10001
Its done her very well so far (shes 17 months) and it was a good price.

For this baby I have bought: 
https://www.naturalmat.co.uk/product.asp?strParents=104&CAT_ID=255&P_ID=754
Because I wanted an organic one this time. Much more expensive though


----------



## Sass827

Once again, excellent conversation from you great ladies. It's very overwhelming for a first timer to hear that you can't shower and how hard it is to leave the house. And confusing because I thought new babies just slept all the time?! 
Can any of you advise me on the whole leaving the house with a new baby thing? I've heard some confusing info - like how you shouldn't be taking the baby out before it's shots (what shots are these and when do they get them)? Or I also heard you can't take out a baby born in winter but you can take one born in summer right away? Confusing! 
I don't know my baby's measurements either outside of that they said she weighed 13 oz at 19weeks 2days.


----------



## Hann12

Sass you can definitely take them out before the shots! The first vaccines in the UK aren't until they are 2 months old, not sure about US but that would be a very long time to stay inside. A lot of people don't take them swimming before 4 months so they have their shots though. I took DD at 3 months though and Doctor said that was fine.
I see no difference between winter and summer babies except that one needs to be wrapped up more. I was out at the shops with DD when she was 1 day old.


----------



## Sass827

Oh this is one of our registries. It has our mattress on it. Its a soy core as opposed to a regular mattress thats made with all sorts of chemicals. I picked it because I read an article on traditional mattresses and how bad they are supposed to be to breath in the chemicals. And this one is cheap - only $100 - so I don't feel like I'm splurging on it or anything. I just figure with how much time they spend with their head on it, they should be breathing pretty good stuff. https://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/baby/ref=sv_ba_0


----------



## StefanieC

My little girl's measurements from 20+6 -

HC (HEAD CIRCUMFERENCE): 178mm

FL (FEMUR LENGTH): 36mm

AC (ABDOMINAL CIRMUMFERENCE): 167mm

I have a little chubby baby lol.


----------



## julesjules100

Hi ladies

Happy new year to you all! I haven't been on in forever so been catching up on the news and all the lovely bump pics and scans!

jtink, really terrible what people will say when you're pregnant but sounds like you gave her a collected response. I haven't had anything like that at all at work and the only two things that happened was right before 3 months when I was really swollen and I walked past my bitchy ex-secretary late afternoon and knew that she'd seen my belly poking out. Little cow took it upon herself to tell everyone in leverage finance and then, incredibly, came up and asked my boss, my BOSS, directly and said that she was convinced I was!! Who does that??! Luckily I had told him only the day before! Incredible how nosy and insensitive some people are about something so private and delicate... And she'd only just come back from maternity leave! The other one was from my boss's boss who at our Christmas lunch (and despite me telling him that at no point did I want to tell people as it was private) announced a congratulations to me in front of 19 people. I was so pissed! If I'm lucky enough to ever have another child work is going to be told at the absolute last minute that I'm obliged to inform them. 

X


----------



## julesjules100

Our baby is measuring at the top end of the little scales for each variable but as the consultant said the range around the average is so tiny at this point that its not hugely important. All he cares about is that you're in the range. He said size is more meaningful at a 28 week scan (plus the 3/4Ds look better then as they're fatter). 

It sounds obvious but he said that the size of the baby is guided by the size of the mother not the father; makes sense if you were a petite 5 footer that you'd want a smaller baby in you rather than a huge one driven by a 6 foot 6 dad!

Re the cot mattresses, is it really important on the chemicals? I wonder how much of that is a genuine issue given they have to comply with safety guidelines and surely there are all sorts of things around the house that the baby will be around that will release chemicals. Surely the synthetic cot in the pram would also be doing re same? I've just bought a bednest for the first 6 months and was tempted to change the mattress to the organic one but its already so expensive I assumed that just having 100% cotton sheets over it would be fine after airing it all out! You've got me worried now! X


----------



## Sass827

I don't think it's too bad as long as you air it out for a week or so. I've probably just been reading too many baby mags. 
Sounds like you have some real shits at your work Jules. I don't know how you ladies keep it together so well. Being pregnant has given me a zero tolerance policy for anyone's drama. Not that it's working out well for me or anything, but I just can't take it and not say something. ;)


----------



## julesjules100

Yeah it's tough isn't it. I've been more worried about all the chemicals in baby soaps/shampoos that go directly onto his skin plus I've even switched the oil that I was rubbing into my bump to 100% sweet almond oil. I recall reading a few years back (and I'm probably misquoting the amount) but that we apply 100's of chemicals to our skin a day in creams, deodorants, make up etc etc let alone all the crap that is in the air. We're in central London and I'm more concerned about the poor air quality the baby is going to have living there.

Yep, ex-secretary is a total bitch but I have a huge amount of time for my boss's boss. Think it was just misguided rather than intentionally horrible. In the grand scheme of things I think it has been pretty good so far but then most of my colleagues are men so have limited interest in babies!

X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

bobbles86 said:


> cupcake don't think she has a big head at all, that seems average to me, growing lovely :) x

Thanks sweetie. 

Her circumference is ok actually. But her BPD is massive. Lol. I actually think maybe it was a bit out as she wouldn't stay still and you'd think that being so big would make the HC way bigger. In any case I've googled and its a non-issue. 

Bless her little legs, I find it so cute, old stumpy.

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/AF0B034F-4BEF-4A54-8091-98DE7176FD81-704-000001AED856C195.jpg


----------



## Hann12

Its hard because everything we use is full of chemicals, you'd be hard pressed to avoid them! I only have got an organic mattress this time because we just got ourselves a mattress and its all natural and I saw that one was too and decided to get it in the sale. As I said my DD is on a normal mattress and its been fine. 
The only thing I have read - for anyone thinking of doing co sleeping of any kind - is that babies shouldn't sleep on memory foam mattresses. Now I can't exactly pin point the issue as there seems to be a few floating round, though none may be significant so take it as you will, but some say its because memory foam sinks so there is more of a suffocation risk, some say its hotter so is a problem, and some says its because of the chemicals they produce. Its your own decision either way but we decided to get a natural mattress because DH is quite badly asthmatic so they are meant to be best for him anyway. 
As for creams, lotions etc I am much more relaxed mainly because I haven't looked into it too much. I think the more I do the more freaked out I get so try to avoid going too crazy on it all!


----------



## TTCBean

This is the mattress I purchased for the baby: https://www.amazon.com/Moonlight-Sl...UTF8&colid=A0ER7R67AY8P&coliid=I3MC6AJVD2E162 It's chemical free which is exactly what I was looking for.

Going on a week with my cold, feeling more miserable as the days go on. Took my temperature this morning and it's 100F (37C). Not sure if I should go in to the doctor's or what. I didn't get my flu vaccine so I know I'll get a lecture at the doctor's (haven't had one in many years, as when I had one I passed out unconscious hours after getting it and was violently ill for days). I've got a fever, running nose, sore throat, sinus headache and blocked ears... so I don't think this is a flu... just a cold?


----------



## Hann12

TTC sorry you are sick :( I normally wouldn't bother going to the Dr just because I never bother lol but as its been going on a while it might be worth it. Not sure what they can say/do though but just having a check up sometimes makes you feel better


----------



## CupcakeBaby

TTCBean said:


> This is the mattress I purchased for the baby: https://www.amazon.com/Moonlight-Sl...UTF8&colid=A0ER7R67AY8P&coliid=I3MC6AJVD2E162 It's chemical free which is exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Going on a week with my cold, feeling more miserable as the days go on. Took my temperature this morning and it's 100F (37C). Not sure if I should go in to the doctor's or what. I didn't get my flu vaccine so I know I'll get a lecture at the doctor's (haven't had one in many years, as when I had one I passed out unconscious hours after getting it and was violently ill for days). I've got a fever, running nose, sore throat, sinus headache and blocked ears... so I don't think this is a flu... just a cold?

:( Sorry you're still poorly.

That sounds like the cold I had. I just went mega with vitamin C and veg and stuff.

I've only had flu once but it was terrible, I couldn't lift my head of the pillow, so I think you probably do only have a cold, as you probably wouldn't feel like posting on here if it was flu - does that make sense without sounding mean?

Drs really can't do anything for a cold :( But if it gets worse, not better over the weekend then maybe go in on Monday. Mine's still hanging around 2 weeks later, but it's much better so I'm putting it down to low pregnancy immunity.


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Happy V-day maybe!! 

Jtink- as soon as someone mentions your size/weight opens them up to having comments said right back at them pregnant or not :) 

Just catching up! Hope all you ladies are well xx


----------



## Katrina18

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well..I havent stopped by in a long while but I am happy to announce that we are team pink!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Thanks for sharing what mattresses you have gone for, the reason I ask is because we were in this shop the other day and they had a sale on on their memory foam cot mattresses and we thought, wow memory foam is good, lets get it, only to get home and look it up and find out all the stuff you mentioned Hann, so I made DH return it today as it freaked me out just reading all the bad stuff about them :blush: I was probably over reacting, but i'd rather not take any chances, I didn't read one good thing about them :( So i'm back to the beginning with getting the mattress, it just feels like we're a bit limited here where I am, and it seems a lot of people here are just using normal foam mattresses, and i'm finding it hard to make up my mind as to what is going to be best :dohh: 

It's hard isn't it knowing whether your choices are going to be the right ones or not!


----------



## Sass827

Oh geez! 
TTC - you sound like me in November. Mine just kept getting worse and eventually turned in bronchitis. Calling your doctor can't hurt. 
Re: memory foam - never even thought of it for LO, but we have a huge one on our bed and I will tell you it STUNK for days after we bought it like wicked chemicals. Never even gave it a thought, but of course it was before we were TTC.


----------



## Laubull

Hi girls, I had my 20 week scan today, all looking good and we managed to stay team yellow! Baby Bull's measurements:

HC 172
AC 148
FL 33

Seems our baby has a small head....could be good for the birth, lol!

We've also ordered our pram and car seat today. Babies R Us have 20% off until Sunday incl. sale items AND mothercare will price match it, worth having a look for some bargains!

X


----------



## Lady H

Stef found this site when you can enter your measures and get some interesting stats.

https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html


----------



## Hann12

Longing2bAMum said:


> Thanks for sharing what mattresses you have gone for, the reason I ask is because we were in this shop the other day and they had a sale on on their memory foam cot mattresses and we thought, wow memory foam is good, lets get it, only to get home and look it up and find out all the stuff you mentioned Hann, so I made DH return it today as it freaked me out just reading all the bad stuff about them :blush: I was probably over reacting, but i'd rather not take any chances, I didn't read one good thing about them :( So i'm back to the beginning with getting the mattress, it just feels like we're a bit limited here where I am, and it seems a lot of people here are just using normal foam mattresses, and i'm finding it hard to make up my mind as to what is going to be best :dohh:
> 
> It's hard isn't it knowing whether your choices are going to be the right ones or not!

Sorry I didn't mean to worry you about memory foam, I am guessing that it must be fine if they are selling it as a cot mattress, I think that a lot of what I said is to do with co sleeping because we are heavier we create a bigger imprint in it and there is more chance the baby can suffocate, something like that. I had never heard of the chemical stuff to do with mattresses, I just started to google it and got freaked out. But as I said before you can find something nasty about pretty much everything!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sass827 said:


> I want to walk but it's freezing and snowy here. I sleep in a little, but still am pretty low energy. Trying to eat better.
> Babee- what's his rationale on not helping you out? That doesn't seem fair!

His sort of thing is: "well i dont see the point in buying stuff for a baby thats not even here yet to use?! :grr:

I kicked off big style with him yesterday regarding this, because yes shes not here yet, but imagine if i left all of this till she was born?... 1, there wouldnt be any time to go shopping, decorate, put up furniture etc etc and 2, where in the fluffing hell would i find all the money upfront to buy everything in one go!

(who would like to have all the money in the world and just do one BIG HUGE shop and get everything in that one go???)

Never gonna happen lol


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Sorry, I didn't mean that what you said made me return it, I had just read the same bad stuff that you mentioned :haha: The bit that I didn't like was the bit about it making the baby too hot because the air doesn't properly vent through it, sometimes we have it really hot in our room! I thought that if they were selling it for a cot, then it must be alright too, but I think it's not recommended to use till 6 months when the baby is bigger, i'd rather not have to change mattresses at 6 months, I want one for life right from the beginning. I think we'll go with an air sprung mattress, they seem like the most common ones people choose :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

kezziek said:


> Congratulations VmrsbabcockV!
> 
> Sass lovely bump photos  i think you are carrying low rather than high but definately all bump you look lovely and slim, i'm well jealous!
> 
> Hann I am leaning more boy now I have seen your daughters pic. Could still be wrong of course but they definately do look different xxx
> 
> Jtink- how rude of her! I would have probrably assumed she was joking and then not have known what to say. I am getting those sort of comments a lot at work but mostly meant in fun, although it annoys me so much that anyone feels they can comment on your size/shape etc :-(
> 
> Sorry to hear you have been feeling poorly Babee :-( when you say 16 weeks that makes it all seem v.close!! i keep thinking its ages away!xxxxx
> 
> Still feeling crap :-( back to work today after holidays and found it sooooo hard :-( when i walk for more than a few paces my whole belly feels like one giant stitch- does anyone else get this?


Its vastly approaching 15weeks!!! This part seems to fly for me, its when i get to 30weeks and ive got everything ready, bags pack etc that it then sort comes to a Halt lol

But ive got lots of nappies to make, blankets to knit, clothes to make etc, so im hoping keeping busy will help to pass the time that bit more easier :D


----------



## Sass827

Men are so stupid. Mine asked why I didn't just do all of the shopping during the weekends of April. That was truly what made best sense to him. Seriously?! We could have a baby in April for all we know!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

We've been saving for the past 3 months so that I can just do it all in one go, DH just gives me his card and lets me get on with it. Sweden is so expensive though, i'm shopping for everything online, so it's a bit boring, I don't get to actually go shopping and touch stuff and coo over all the cute things :haha: but it'll be fun when the packages start arriving :D


----------



## jtink28

oh, lord, we haven't bought one single item for the baby yet. nothing!
my baby shower is on february 9th, so we're waiting to see what gifts people get us, and then i'll buy whatever is left to buy. my mom is buying me the crib and massive amounts of clothes, i'm sure. my dad is going to be buying the stroller and car seat, so i didn't want to buy those!
i really am not a big shopper, and haven't had any urge to go shop for him yet. we have one set of onesies given to us by a relative, a chicago bears bib, and one set of socks my husband bought (they're michael jordan socks).
i am such a procrastinator!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Congrats Stefanie and Katrina on Team :pink: Ive updated the Board :D

I was a absolute Sponge when i was pregnant with my 1st, i didnt have a clue what to expect and i got all the stories of, you'll never EVER have time to yourself, all your money goes on the baby!, you'll lose ya friends, you will never be able to go out!

In some aspects there were right!, When i spotted cute outfits/toys id rather of bought them than wasting it on Alcohol for instance... I didnt loose friends, but none of my friends had babies, but that meant there came to my house and we would have a DVD night, or a cuppa, rather than going out drinking till all hours of the night. I think what people should really say is, your Life changes! but you do learn to adapt and accept those changes and put them to use in a way that works for you.

I had Sections with my Babies, one born in October (freezing) and one August (scorching HOT)... I wasnt really allowed out for about a week, but i stayed in hospital for a few days and the day after i was home, i was down the town with my son in the pram!... Fresh air for you and baby is just the best, getting out of the house for just 10 mins brings you back to reality lol

I find bottle feeding more of a task when going out, as you need to make sure bottles are prepared/made before you go out and to know how long your going to be out, so you pack enough bottles. Most restaurants do have a bottle warmer, also most mothercare shops do... Id say when your out and about next, check out the shops/restaurants that are child friendly with changing rooms/breastfeeding rooms etc, as checking them out now, will help especially when the time comes and you need to make a dash to any of those facilities, some places only have 1 changing unit and it maybe occupied, so knowing the next available one will certainly help. But regarding what to pack in a changing bag when going out... If bottle feeding, then bottles of course, Bibs or muslins, change of clothes, nappies, wipes, bottom cream... A drink for you and maybies some snacks for you also.. and Purse... Breastfeeding, just miss out the Bottles and swap those for nipple cream, blanket/shawl if using when feeding in public.


Im just using a Sprung Cotbed mattress, as by the time Layla goes into the cotbed she'll be about 4-6months so i find it pointless getting a Foam one to then get a spring one later on down the line.

Oh i got the Nursery Painted Yesterday! :D eeeekkkkkk finally getting there ive got sooo many bits and pieces to put up etc, i shall take some piccies once complete lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Sass, he honestly thought that it was a good idea to wait till when shes here and then go and shop for everything!... But it would still be down to me to get everything and pay for everything!... I only get child Benefit which is £33.00 a week and thats suppose to be for the 2 boys! £33.00 on baby stuff well doesnt exactly go very far, so most things ive had to budget and say well i dont really need that or this, and anything i have bought has been from carboots or charity shops... with the exception of the Moses Basket Matress and Cotbed Mattress which are Brand New of course...

But i couldnt imagine lugging things about after ive had a C-Section!, its major Surgery, i recover quite well from surgery etc, but still for 6 weeks im not allowed to drive or lift anything!

But anyways im getting there, just odd and sods to get :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

jtink i wish we had Baby showers!!.. people tend to buy you things after the baby is born, and then you end up with loads of Baby clothes in the first size lol or duplicate things... it would be far easier to do a baby shower/presents before baby is born! lol


----------



## jtink28

i am so glad the US does baby showers - there are the odd gift-givers who will give you strange things that you didn't register for, but most women understand that you don't need 25 onesies in Newborn size, and they buy off your registry. 
i am depending on my baby shower for the majority of the kiddo's clothes and essential little things, so that should be a help. i always give size 6-9 month or larger sizes at baby showers - you know the mother will be grateful down the road!


----------



## StefanieC

My friends wants to throw me a baby shower which is fine by me :). They don't know much about babies though so who knows what they will give me, we have most of the big stuff and quite a bit of the little stuff but I'll love anything they give me.


----------



## julesjules100

About the foam mattresses, this was one that I was thinking of getting as I liked the idea of a depression for the baby's head to keep his back straight. https://www.mothercare.com/SleepCurve-Crib-Mattress---White/447496,default,pd.html
I was going to trim a tiny bit off the end so it fits in the Bednest cot. A lot of the cot mattresses I've felt are rock hard and surely there must be a happy medium between that and something so soft that its a risk for cot death etc.


----------



## kezziek

I always give bigger sizes too jtink to my friends especially the nice outfits as they grow so quick and nice to have some stuff ready.

Babee I agree that when you have a baby your life does change and you have to adapt but not necessarily in the bad way that people make you think. Sometimes it is hard to get a shower and getting out the house can take longer than usual but generally it's just finding ways around these things. If hubby wasn't around and I really needed a shower I would just take baby into the shower room with me and put them where I could see them in their bouncer chair safely strapped in unless they were conveniently asleep in their cot, in which case I just took the baby monitor in with me. 

The thing I always find with my newborns is they have this acute awareness of when Mummy is going to sit down and eat dinner- they always declare that they are indeed hungry too at that point lol- i learnt to get my hubby to chop my food up for me and would breastfeed while eating with one hand. When he wasn't around I only made things that could easily be eaten with one hand. Also microwaves are a blessing


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Babee, i'm buying all of my clothes second hand, I don't see the difference between new and second hand when it comes to baby clothes, they don't wear them for that long so they are almost like brand new in all the second hand shops :)

I'm also knitting some clothes, and also knitting him a blanket, and then making a play mat, and all the wipes and bibs etc and my parents are buying the car seat, we're not getting a pram because we won't need it, we're just going to use a sling/wrap, and again i'll make those, so i'm not spending a fortune.

I've made a list of things we want on amazon as advised by my mum, but it'll just be her friends buying from it i'm sure, my friends don't seem interested, or my siblings for that matter, so i'm not expecting to get a great deal given to us, on it i've just said boy baby grows in varies sizes and othe clothes, socks etc and a few other bits and bobs :D


----------



## kezziek

My 20+6 week measurments:

Head Circumference: 176.9

Abdominal Circumference: 167.5

Femur length: 37.3

So a long legged fatty xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Kezzie i did the exact same with my Boys, i strapped them into their bouncer, whilst i would go in the bath, i mean the Bath took longer to fill than how long i would be in it, getting washed etc lol... But there use to love it and i would get a funny babbling story from them, they must of thought look at that funny woman rushing around like a mad woman :rofl:

Microwaves are a HUGE blessing lol

and i do the same with gifts, i always buy 3-6 and 6-9months, i never buy anyone newborn, as there will always have heaps of those 


Longing2b: Most clothes ive purchased are new (got them out of the Next sales), But my mum is a Manager in a Charity shop and she said at tea time that aload of Girls Mamas & papas and Next clothes came in just before she shut shop... so ive got those to look through :D


----------



## kezziek

L2b- i've not brought much for the baby but I have brought second hand stuff too mostly and if i see nice stuff reduced. There's no point buying posh/pricey stuff for baby who will likely either hardly wear it or poo/sick on it. 

I had a babyshower with my first which my friend did for me but it's not the norm over here. I do try and do them for my friends if I can, they are more for fun though we don't do gift registries over here unfortunately- thats such a good idea!x


----------



## Longing2bAMum

if there was an asda, or a primark or even a next sale over here i'd buy some new, but prices are so rediculous i'm not even looking because I know i'll love too much stuff and I refuse to pay these prices! My mum is going to bring loads with her when she comes i'm sure lol


----------



## jtink28

okay, ladies, be honest. do i look like a whale??

because i feel like one!!! i swear, my arms and wrists are not that sausage-like in real life! also, i used to be a large B-cup before getting pregnant. i'm now wearing a DD. yes, a DOUBLE D!!! i feel like my boobs make me look even bigger. feeling a little down right now about my body. :nope:
 



Attached Files:







20130104_072344.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I think you look amazing Hun. :) xxxxx

Boobs and belly look great and your hips as legs are lovely and slim. 

The perfect pregnant shape I'd say. X


----------



## TTCBean

I think you look beautiful jtink28 :)


----------



## jtink28

thanks cupcake. i am so happy to be pregnant, but dangit, i miss my old body! i feel like a stranger in this body, you know??


----------



## Lady H

StefanieC said:


> My friends wants to throw me a baby shower which is fine by me :). They don't know much about babies though so who knows what they will give me, we have most of the big stuff and quite a bit of the little stuff but I'll love anything they give me.

Stef you could always do an Amazon wish list and share it? You can also add things from non-amazon sites on there too. Then you can put some big and smaller items on there you would like. If they choose not to buy from Amazon they will still know what to look for in the shops. Will share mine in your journal so you can see.


----------



## kezziek

Jtink I think you look lovely! You can get your body back once babes is here with a slim figure like yours I'm sure it won't take long xxx


----------



## jtink28

thanks ladies! i can always count on you guys for a self-esteem boost :)


----------



## kezziek

I keep meaning to post my girl potty shot and see what you guys think? I just put in in second trimester board too. Just feeling really paranoid that it might not be correct. I just don't want a massive shock on delivery day i would rather know now. I wish I could have another scan but hubby has put his foot down and they are so pricey down here. XxX
 



Attached Files:







20121220_111223_resized.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jtink28

kezzie, you are having a GIRL!! look at those 3 lines - clear as day!!!

if this was a boy, he might have some big problems! :)


----------



## TTCBean

That looks a lot like a GIRL!!! I feel the same way, second guessing my baby's gender (boy) (mentioned it in the thread a while ago). Would feel weird to have a surprise after all this time putting a masculine personality to baby!

Here is my baby's potty shot... totally male and yours is totally female!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/photo-2_zps104537d0.jpg


----------



## julesjules100

Kezzie, definitely a girl!!


----------



## StefanieC

Lady H said:


> Stef you could always do an Amazon wish list and share it? You can also add things from non-amazon sites on there too. Then you can put some big and smaller items on there you would like. If they choose not to buy from Amazon they will still know what to look for in the shops. Will share mine in your journal so you can see.

I do actually have one already, i didn't think about sending it to them - good plan batman!


----------



## TTCBean

I'm getting cold chills :( wish I would get better already!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Kezzie Deffo Girl hunnie... Heres my Potty shot! very clear!... x
 



Attached Files:







img005.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Kezzie - DEF a girl!!! I can see those 3 lines too! One of my closest friends is due 4 days after me and found out she's having a girl - her scan photo looks just like yours :o)

P.S. - if anyone has a minute to write back, how do I post pics on here? Thanks :o)


----------



## julesjules100

My LO's potty shot for comparison (done over 3 weeks ago at 20 weeks). Deffo a little boy x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## julesjules100

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Kezzie - DEF a girl!!! I can see those 3 lines too! One of my closest friends is due 4 days after me and found out she's having a girl - her scan photo looks just like yours :o)
> 
> P.S. - if anyone has a minute to write back, how do I post pics on here? Thanks :o)

Go to "go advanced " at the bottom if the text box then "manage attachments" and you can add them in in there x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

jtink you have a lovely Pregnant Body! 

I too was 36B bra size, and within a few weeks i went to a 36D and just before Xmas i got re-measured as those new bras were feeling a tad too tight and im now 36DD.. Instant Boob Enlargement lol

Your still slim! :)


----------



## jtink28

babee, my poor husband LOVES my new DD boobs, but sadly for him, they're so big and achy that i barely let him touch! haha!


----------



## StefanieC

Mine were a D to start with and now are roughly an E I think, I need to be measured again really but its finding the time to go get it done and actually find a nice bra in that size. I never thought I would wish for smaller boobs but I do, I'm fed up with these balloons.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I have gone from a 14F to 16E. But my boobs are so much heavier and firmer! 

You girls are lucky that most of you are in winter at the moment. Down here in Oz it's summer and we are having a killer heat wave. We haven't had a day under 42c (108f) with some parts of the states getting up to 48C (118F) I would happily swap the sun for snow any day!! It wouldn't be so bad if my job wasn't largely outside and in glasshouses.

On another note I am 23 weeks today. Only one more week till V day! And this little girl is getting so strong with her kicks and flips. So to celebrate here is a slightly blurry, no hair done pink bump.
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/64D92DF2-BAEF-4678-B014-C447FD9A2DC7-3052-000001CE1AE81FD2.jpg


----------



## pinktiara

My boobs grew with my son but kind of stayed the same with this one im a 36b but there firmer which is nice haha. holy baby boy has been kicking and flipping all day its crazy how much stronger he is getting.


----------



## Hann12

Wow I just missed like 6 pages in what feels like overnight lol! 

Love all the bump shots, you all look great! 

Jules - the mattress looks good! We actually had a pillow and still do for DD (shocking I know!) but it's one that's for babies and tested and used all the time in Sweden where they have very low cot death rates. You have to position them properly but it stops flat head syndrome.


----------



## kezziek

jtink28 said:


> babee, my poor husband LOVES my new DD boobs, but sadly for him, they're so big and achy that i barely let him touch! haha!

Same here jtink! The boobs are a no go zone. Poor hubby thinks they are marvellous but i don't one bit lol x


Thanks so much ladies for your reassurance!  i really need it, i keep looking at it and have convinced myself it is a scrunched up scrotum (ouch). I love the boy pics, my last boy was like that so clear and obviously saying 'hey Mamma look at me!'xx


----------



## kezziek

Foxy that is a gorgeous bump you have there! I feel for you with the heat i had that with my first baby and just prayed for rain haha. The only thing with the cold i don't like though is the risk of slipping on the ice. We can't win can we lol. My bubs kicks and movements are sooo strong too, i don't remember this ladt time- i'm wondering what on earth it will be like when she kicks as a bigger baby! :-\x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Foxy that's a beautiful bump. :) I do feel for you in the heat. I'm hot most of the time as it is and the warmest it's been lately is 10oC! I do hope it doesn't get snowy or icy though. 

What are you ladies all up to today?

We've got lunch with my best friend from school and her husband at Bluewater. And a bit of shopping too of course so I'm looking forward to a nice day. Then we're taking the decorations down tonight. 

And I'm 22 weeks today! Can't believe it. :)


----------



## Lady H

Have a good lunch Cupcake. I wanted to go to Lakeside as Kiddicare have opened a new flagship store there, but don't think DH is up for it. Taking decks down too, next time I see them our princess will be seven months...eeeek!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Ooooh. Thanks for letting me know about Kiddicare!! I think I'll drag DH there next month!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I just saw my tummy move!!! Heehee!!!

Poor DH is in the bath so missed it. :( He thinks he might have felt her this morning but she just hasn't done any big kicks while he's had his hand there. I feel really sorry for him as he's so excited.


----------



## Lady H

It's weird isn't it, seen mine move a few times since weds, love it!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

It's been the same for my poor hubby, as soon as he puts his hand on my belly little miss goes quiet then the second he moves she goes crazy!! He thinks he has felt a few movements but not sure. It doesn't help that I have an anterior placenta.

For me today is almost over (it's 10pm Saturday here) so we are vegging on the lounge under the air con.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I feel for you and the heat Foxy, which state are you in? I spent a christmas in Perth and almost died, and that was without a hot bump :haha: We have -10c today, so i've got it good :)

Hann I have a duvet and am contemplating a pillow, they do both from birth here, although feels a bit weird to me, i'm going to talk to my midwife about it next time I see her and see what she says about the exact recommendations for both, i'm thinking I will use a blanket at first and see just how wiggly of a sleeper he is, to see how comfortable I feel about using either or :) Our house is warmed by the furnace and when the temperature gets up higher, we stop using it and turn the heating back on for a little heat when we need it, and i'm just thinking if he comes early may then it can still get quite chilly at nights, otherwise I won't use the duvet till next winter when he's about 6 months :)


----------



## lpjkp

Morning ladies!

Sorry I've not posted for what seems like forever...what with christmas, new year, a hubby in the army, it's been so hectic!! Finally got a couple of minutes to sit down before it's rush hour again (Finally going to get my hair cut into something a little more manageable and "mumsy"!) so thought I'd check in!

I'm 23 weeks today (YAY!) and I'm finally getting a proper little bump that's there all the time! I always thought I'd be huge by now, but it's pretty petite...the only thing that's ever been petite on me for sure! lmao! Doctor did say though at my appointment this week whilst feeling my belly "He's certainly not a small one is he?!" EEK!

When it seemed like all I was doing was worry that I wasn't feeling my boy moving very much, in what felt like overnight my flutters turned to fully fledged kicks! They are such a weird feeling, but now I love them! My DH can feel them pretty easily now, and we sit and laugh most evenings watching my little Jenson kicking away and making my tummy wobble!

Still got morning sickness, which is pretty pants, but I've resigned myself to the fact that this is probably going to stick around all pregnancy...I've started getting the all-day nausea back too if I'm having a bad day so it's not fantastic!

I noticed someone wrote about getting stitch-like pains if they walk too much...I get them too! I feel like an old lady walking along, then suddenly having to walk like a snail because I get the worst stitch across my tummy!

Nursery is looking good too!! I'll post piccies next weekend when it's all finished!

I'm so excited that we're all moving so fast, and there are some LOVELY bumps (jtink and foxy to name a couple, I HAVE been stalking!!)

Hope you're all well, and hopefully I can check in more regularly again now!xxxx


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Wow I just missed like 6 pages in what feels like overnight lol!
> 
> Love all the bump shots, you all look great!
> 
> Jules - the mattress looks good! We actually had a pillow and still do for DD (shocking I know!) but it's one that's for babies and tested and used all the time in Sweden where they have very low cot death rates. You have to position them properly but it stops flat head syndrome.

Oo do you have a link for it? I have slept for years on a ripple foam mattress topper and was even thinking at one point about getting a bit of that for the cot. Honestly they're so hard it must be like sleeping on the floor for the baby! Guess a pillow too could be put under the mattress protector and fitted sheet if someone was really worried about suffocation etc. I know its not the cot death advice but babies often look uncomfortable with their heads pressed to their chins from laying on something hard and flat, a bit of contouring around the head and neck seems to make sense to me x


----------



## Lady H

Jules I've been looking them too. Think it's these?

https://lillakuddisbabypillows.co.uk/?gclid=CL-X6reo0bQCFU3HtAodWDEAcw


----------



## Babee_Bugs

urghh i feel for you in the Heat... Both my boys i was pregnant through the summer months and it was just horrendous! ankles and feet would swell up like balloons, so i had to constantly put them up..

Im glad this time im pregnant over the winter and will be breastfeeding in the summer, so then i can have strappy tops on, which im sure will be easier to help with breastfeeding...

Thats the only concern i have, what to wear on my top half for breastfeeding :/ think me needs to do some research lol


----------



## Sass827

I second the amazon suggestion. I'll also add that you can view other people's registries to get ideas or view the top 100 registry items. They are full of great ideas. 
I got all of my crib bedding second had on eBay. It's just like new but cost half the price. I got a free bassinet from a neighbor and a free infant car seat from doing a research study at the hospital. Always good to keep an eye out for used and free. 
JTink - you look and sound just like me. I've gone from a b to a d and gained 25 lbs. I feel like a whale but everyone keeps saying how lovely I look and how I'm smaller than they would expect me to be. Thank goodness - otherwise I'd be hating on my body way more than I already am. I think it's just weird being a first timer and losing control of your size. 
That's all girl Kezz! 100%!


----------



## julesjules100

Lady H said:


> Jules I've been looking them too. Think it's these?
> 
> https://lillakuddisbabypillows.co.uk/?gclid=CL-X6reo0bQCFU3HtAodWDEAcw

I was wondering if that was it too Lady H!


----------



## Hann12

julesjules100 said:


> Lady H said:
> 
> 
> Jules I've been looking them too. Think it's these?
> 
> https://lillakuddisbabypillows.co.uk/?gclid=CL-X6reo0bQCFU3HtAodWDEAcw
> 
> I was wondering if that was it too Lady H!Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay in reply yes this is it! I have the small one and the bigger one and have had no issues with it and DD has slept a lot better with it. Would def recommend it!


----------



## pinktiara

hubby still hasn't felt baby either its like right when he goes to than baby stops moving lol. Heat is the worst when your pregnant its been freezing here in BC but when I had my son I was 7 months pregnant in summer and we had a heat wave that year that broke records I was like you have got to be kidding me haha hence why we planned baby over the winter this time I couldn't do that again


----------



## mominapril

Im having a girl (my second <3  ) due May 22.


----------



## pinktiara

holy hormone spike I have been so emotional lately my hubby made me tea last night and I cried because he poured some of it out to make room for honey I was just bawling yet laughing at the fact I couldnt stop crying lol. Have been having issues sleeping again so going to have to get some gravol I have less patience with my toddler on less sleep and thats not fair to him.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

pinktiara im really emotional lately... I think its just a boat load of things all coming together at once and certainly doesnt help when pregnant with hormones everywhere Bluerghhhh :(


----------



## StefanieC

i know what you mean, my emotions are all over the place. the other day while we were driving we passed a guy who had had a crash and was standing there on his own. So we stopped to check he was ok and he was and said the police etc were on the way so we carried on driving and i started crying about this stranger who had had a crash (and he was perfectly fine). Crazy-preggo!


----------



## Sass827

I cry laughed hysterically a few times during the first tri. Made me feel so odd. but guess who cried over seeing his first Episode of OBEM?! DH! He says he knows now he is going to be a mess in the delivery room. And he never cries. Ever.


----------



## TTCBean

Ever since I've been pregnant I've been off cucumbers. :( Used to my one of my favourite snacking foods. I've bought 4 throughout these months to see if it was just an off cucumber, but I am starting to think it's my taste. They taste... rotten, like dirt... I get DH to taste and he says they are normal.

Anyone have this with a food?


----------



## StefanieC

I was like it with water during the first few months, i thought it tasted nasty but DH assured me it tasted fine.


----------



## Lady H

Yay got a bargain today, lovely Moses basket in Asda for £25 and a rocking stand for £16. Gets good reviews on their web site and as she won't need it for long seems crazy to spend £50 plus on one. They also have great 3 packs of Muslins for £3.50 which are a great size and I hear wash well. We brought 88 Pampers newborn nappies in Costco for £10 and my half price play mat and bottle set and steriliser arrived from Argos. Really starting to get some things together now, it's exciting.


----------



## jtink28

StefanieC said:


> I was like it with water during the first few months, i thought it tasted nasty but DH assured me it tasted fine.

i was the same way with water until about a month ago. i can finally drink water without gagging. totally weird!


----------



## StefanieC

yeah so bizarre, i can't get enough water now.


----------



## Hann12

The thirst for water gets worse and worse as time goes on. If you BF I can guarentee that you will feel fine, they'll latch on and immediately you'll need water. The number of times I got comfy and started feeling only for that to happen!


----------



## TTCBean

I've noticed how much I crave water now... early pregnancy I was good with 8 cups, now I'm going between 10-15 cups a day!


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

jtink28 said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> I was like it with water during the first few months, i thought it tasted nasty but DH assured me it tasted fine.
> 
> i was the same way with water until about a month ago. i can finally drink water without gagging. totally weird!Click to expand...

all during the first trimester i could only drink juice or seltzer water, now water tastes normal again and i cannot seem to drink enough of it lol


----------



## Hann12

Uk girls:
https://www.netmums.com/pregnancy/baby-names-buys-and-rights/traditional-baby-names-popular-in-2012

Interesting read :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Hann :)

I actually use those lists as a which names not to pick list, lol.


----------



## lpjkp

Grrrrr...after a bowel movement this morning,I've got pink spotting again :( baby isn't very active today either,which doesn't set my mind at ease a lot!x


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake I generally am not too keen on popular girls names, when I chose DDs name (Annabelle) it was 112, it now around 80 but not too bad. I'm less bothered about boys names being popular as they are never known by their actual names anyway!
Of our current girls choices one is just inside the top 100 and ones around 1700 so far less popular but not sure which we will pick if its a girl. Our boys name is something like number 25.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I use those lists as a what name not to pick list too, i'm still waiting for the swedish 2012 list to come out to make sure our name isn't too high up on the popularity ladder :)

lpjkp is your baby moving a little, or not at all? I have days when mine is less active, but as long as he moves at least once for me then I know he is fine :) I hope the spotting stops for you, what did the MW say last time about it? :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

He's been having little wiggles,so im not too concerned...i can never get through to my midwife,and they didn't seem concerned when I phoned with the sane problem at 19 weeks? It seemed to stop nearly straight away though x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

LP I'm sure it's just your cervix again, especially as it was after a BM.

As long as you're not cramping etc I recon you're 100% fine.

You wait until bedtime, he'll start going mad! Lol.

My lady is kicking me in the bits loads lately. Very odd sensation. I really hope she turns before she gets too much stronger!! Eeeep.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

some movement is better than none :hugs: I'd just keep an eye on the spotting, i'm sure it isn't anything to worry about if they weren't concerned last time, although I know it's not easy to not worry, but try to stay relaxed and hopefully it will sort itself out :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!!!

lp, I'm still spotting off & on aswell. I have days were Mason doesn't hardly move at all then days where he's a busy little boy inside there! As long as you are getting some movement I'm sure everything is fine. But if it would make you feel better call your doc/midwife. That's what they are there for!!!!

Wow! What a busy weekend we had. It started with me waxing our hardwood floors on Friday. Then Saturday am we went & picked out the paint for Mason's room, went back home & started taking wallpaper off the walls in his bedroom. Finally 6 hours later we were finished taking down wallpaper & started working on filling any holes & sanding down the walls. Sunday morning we got up early started painting the walls. Finally around 4pm we were finished painting the walls & trim & I started on cleaning & waxing his floor. At around 6pm while I'm looking a total mess with nonbrushed hair in a pony-tail, no bra on, paint & dirt all over me & the house a mess from baby stuff being all over the place while working on Mason's room, the DH lets his ex-wife into the house when she drops off the kiddos. Totally humiliated, I retreated into the bathroom with the sponge mop I'd been using for waxing. While cleaning the mop I'm sitting on the side of the tub listening to DH & the ex talking about her family & motorcycles as he's walking her through the house & they end up playing together with the kids in one of their rooms. I was completely non-existent for a little over 30 minutes. I was humiliated, hurt & disgusted all at the same time. DH didn't understand what I was upset about later after she left & he finally came looking for me. He's been doing such a great job of being a really great husband but last night was really bad for us. He just has no consept of how humiliating & hurtful it was #1 for her to see our house a mess, #2 for his ex to see me in a complete mess like that & #3 for them to be chatting it up & playing life a happy little family while acting like I don't even exist. I realize I most certainly over reacted with hormones & the insecurities I have, but I was really hurt. 

On a good note, Mason's room looks really great & I'm super excited to have that all done & ready. Now to just get his crib & some furniture & get it all set up!!!!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## pinktiara

So funny were going with the name Mason as well it's the only one that me and hubby both liked.


----------



## maybesoon

awww great name choice pinktiara!!!!! DH & I had the same issue. Mason was the one name that we both really liked so it kinda stuck!!! It does help that DH & my Dad are both members of the Masonic Lodge (Masons) so it really kinda worked out well for us!


----------



## Courtney917

Okay so we are having our third boy and have thought of three names so far. We go for non traditional names, our first son is named Makhias (name of a town in Maine...spelt Machias...I changed spelling) Winter (mother's maiden name) and second is Emerson (from Ralph Waldo Emerson) Nathaniel (from author Nathaniel Hawthorne). Here's whats on list for new baby, please, please, please give some honest opinions and some ideas for middle names would be great!!!!

1) Sylas (first name of author that wrote history of town we moved from)
2) Xavier (just like name, lol)
3) Timaeus (from Plato's dialogues)
4) Sebastian (DH doesn't like this name at all).
5) Tobias (but this rhymes with my oldest son, Makhias, lol and I don't like Toby as a nickname).
6) Zayden

I am going crazy trying to figure it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for all your thoughts


----------



## maybesoon

awww I LOVE Emerson! It was my girl name of choice. I wanted to use it for a boy too, but DH says that when he thought of Emerson he sees a girl & not a little boy so he wouldn't let me use it for our son....:nope:


----------



## Courtney917

I actually thought that too when I first thought of Emerson!!! But now that I have my little boy Emerson I can't imagine it being a girl's name lol. We get so many compliments on it as well :). It's funny bc when we were having our alarm system set up in our house, the technician had Emerson as his middle name and his father's first name was Emerson, I was so surprised!!!


----------



## TTCBean

I like Zayden, but I like Z names :) my cousin is named Zane!


----------



## kezziek

I like Xavier and Sebastian I think they go well with your other cool boy names xxx


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks ladies!!!:)


----------



## maybesoon

I tried to talk DH into keeping it.... He just wouldn't go with it... But it's ok. I'm good with little Mason. And if DH has his way, he's gonna have me knocked up again in no time. He has it set in his mind that we need another kiddo (GIRL). He keeps saying that I "NEED" one of each... I'm like, ummmmm you carry her & we will talk. I think 3 kids total for one house are plenty!!!!


----------



## Courtney917

I like Mason, its a really cute name!!! Aww, so you want to have a couple more? I know you weren't too sure in the past!! How far apart do you want the kiddos? Or shall I say, how far apart does hubby want them lol. But ya never know, could go down my path and have all boys!!!!


----------



## BabyMay

My niece's name is Emmerson, spelled w two m's. she is the cutest little girl. So of course I love that name!


----------



## Courtney917

It's an awesome name;-). It's funny bc now that my son has that name I can't imagine him having any of the other choices we originally had, it fits him perfectly;-)


----------



## BabyMay

We r keeping our names secret from everyone, but all of you!...... Haha. We have Paeyton for a girl and Mayson if it is a boy.


----------



## Courtney917

Aww great names! We too are keeping them secret lol. Everyone keeps asking us!


----------



## pinktiara

I wanted Riley but my hubby only saw girl when he thought of it haha So mason some how came around and russel is his middle name after hubbys dad. My other son is named Carter which I absolutely love and alexander as a middle name after my gramma Alexandra lol.


----------



## Hann12

Love the names! We are keeping ours secret too, we want it to be a surprise but also I don't want people's unwelcome opinions on the names lol! Last time my MIL made comments about my possible boy choices so I'd rather that they just hear the name when it's chosen and the baby is named this time to avid all that!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Ours is a secret too, also on here, just because I don't want to officially name him till he comes incase he doesn't suit what we've chosen, I've been calling him Bob because my parents keep trying to make us slip up and accidentally say it, so we have our name chosen, but mostly refer to him as Bob for public use :haha:


----------



## bobbles86

we really like Oscar...

our boys are Ethan, Ashton & Zander.. does Oscar go with these??

kate xx


----------



## Hann12

Kate I love Oscar! I had that on my boys name list for a while but we were set on Edward as a middle name as Oscar Edward just didn't flow as nicely as Henry Edward.


----------



## lpjkp

I love the name oscar! Mason and Emerson are also lovely names,too.

we have the first of two 4D scans on Sunday,only 5 days to wait! I'm so excited to see what Jenson might look like now!x


----------



## BabyDeacon

Im Back!! sorry ive been gone for so long!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Went to a Consultant clinic appointment this morning and came out with my C-Section Date!!! 23rd of april at 11am!!! eeeeeeeekkkkkkkk :D


----------



## Longing2bAMum

bobbles86 said:


> we really like Oscar...
> 
> our boys are Ethan, Ashton & Zander.. does Oscar go with these??
> 
> kate xx

Oscar is a really popular name in Sweden, I love it :D and goes great with the others :D


----------



## Hann12

Babee_Bugs said:


> Went to a Consultant clinic appointment this morning and came out with my C-Section Date!!! 23rd of april at 11am!!! eeeeeeeekkkkkkkk :D

Wow thats exciting! How many weeks are you then?


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Courtney917

I like Oscar, my friend just named her baby boy Oscar :). 

Wow! Babee now you know exactly when baby is coming, that is awesome!!!! How far along will you be on the 23rd? Around 39 weeks right?


----------



## Courtney917

TTCBean said:


> I think our boy's name will be Nathan... I've liked it since I found out I was pregnant, only name that seemed to flow nicely with the middle name I chose (Andrew). DH has been on the fence but we were just joking around last night and he said while rubbing my tummy "I love baby boy "last name"" and I said "Baby boy Nathan!" and he said we could use it if I was really happy with it. I feel a little unsettled since DH isn't all giddy about it, but he isn't suggesting any others and doesn't seem upset or anything. It's such a big decision!

I like the name Nathan!! My son's middle name is Nathaniel :)


----------



## Hann12

I like Nathan too! Maybe your DH is just getting used to it. My DH is never overly excited about the name choices or so I think because I get really excited but I think he is, they just don't show it as well!


----------



## TTCBean

You're right, maybe he is just used to it! :)


----------



## Hann12

I think we spend longer thinking about names and over thinking names, whereas they just stop when they find one they like. We talked about Henry when I was about 6 weeks pregnant and I guess my DH liked it and stopped thinking anymore about it whereas I have continued to run through them to check its the right one in my mind. When I then asked him about his thoughts he was just quite chilled out in his responses which made me think he had gone off the name but he hasn't at all. It's been much harder to come to a decision on a girls name but I think we are finally getting there!!


----------



## jtink28

i like the name nathan! 

was anyone else disappointed when they turned 23 weeks, and the fruit on their ticker stayed a papaya?? hehee. strange, that i look forward to seeing the fruit on my ticker get bigger :)


----------



## jtink28

we had kinda decided on names right when i got pregnant. i had chosen my girl's name long before i was pregnant, and my husband had to warm up to it. right before our gender ultrasound, he finally told me he loved the girl's name. well, it's a boy, haha! so we'll save our girl name just in case we ever have a girl.

we liked: 

charlotte susan (susan is a family name). i loved the idea of calling a little girl charlie
and our boy's name will be jackson wayne (wayne is a family name). i'm already started calling the baby jacks :)


----------



## jtink28

i also had considered scarlett susan, which i still adore!


----------



## Courtney917

I <3 the name Scarlett. Maybe if my next one is a girl *sigh* lol


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies!!!

Yes I too, look forward to the fruit changing from week to week, but now at this point I believe it only changes something like every 4 weeks.... :growlmad:

Mason hates it when I lay on my right side! He goes bananas kicking like he's thowing a little fit in my tummy. So I won't stay on it long as he refuses to allow me to sleep until I turn back over to my left side or kinda on my back with a pillow under me. He's already a brat!!!! lol

Went to the doc this am. She was very pleased with my weight & how things are going. I go back in 3 weeks on the 29th then every 2 weeks until Mason shows up!!! I have my glucose test on Friday!!! Keeping my fingers crossed I pass the test!!! lol

Hope everyone has a great day!!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

The fruit not changing annoyed me too. Why i got rid of it - lol.


----------



## Hann12

I haven't really looked at the fruit tickers this time but I did last time, it was amazing when the baby becomes watermelon size! 

Getting loads of cervix kicks today, horrible!!!

I love hearing all the names, it's so nice hearing the variety and even when the same name comes up its teamed with a different middle name so sounds very different!

By the way to cloth nappy people, I'm trying a few out on DD, so far having a much better success rate with a nappy plus wrap. Had a leak with a fuzzi bunz perfect size but she was asleep in it for 3 hours so could be why. Will keep experimenting but if anyone wants to hear more pm me :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

That's really good Hann that you have someone to experiment on :haha: maybe she just needs a thicker booster as she's older? was it one you can put an extra/other booster in?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hann i deffo want to know more chick!!!...

i used the tots bots on my youngest when he was born, there were like a nappy then a wrap over, but i found there dug in and were quite bulky to begin with... but no leaks!

i think there would of been best for toddler stages?? and get AIO's for newborn up.. what do you reckon?


----------



## Hann12

Yes it was, well it was a 3x thickness microterry one plus a fleece booster. It wasn't a huge leak and perhaps my fault if I didn't put the nappy on tight enough, not sure. I know each little one is different though so I might find the ideal one for DD and it might be rubbish for the baby lol! Just ordered a flip nappy system to try now


----------



## Hann12

Babee_Bugs said:


> hann i deffo want to know more chick!!!...
> 
> i used the tots bots on my youngest when he was born, there were like a nappy then a wrap over, but i found there dug in and were quite bulky to begin with... but no leaks!
> 
> i think there would of been best for toddler stages?? and get AIO's for newborn up.. what do you reckon?

Yes that could be the right way to do it - they tend to wee more when they are older I think and you change them less - I normally do 5/6 nappies a day at the moment with my 17 month old but when she was little we could easily do 12-15 nappies in a day. I have some nappy and wraps to try for the baby but also AIO's and pockets so guessing it will be some trial and error! I was recommended blueberry deluxe for new borns, I have one but they are harder to get hold of.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Im on such a tight Budget, that i need to make my own... ive managed to rack up 6x bumgenius and i love how those are nice and thin almost just like a wrap, but with a option to stuff them :)

so im going to make my own more or less like these, its hard to know what works, when shes not here to experiment on lol ive found i need PUL for the outer waterproof covering fabric, but need to think hard about what fabric to use for inside. I was going to use terry towelling, but then when wet it stays wet and takes it time to dry... bamboo sounds good though? hmm


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann12 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Went to a Consultant clinic appointment this morning and came out with my C-Section Date!!! 23rd of april at 11am!!! eeeeeeeekkkkkkkk :D
> 
> Wow thats exciting! How many weeks are you then?Click to expand...

Ill be dot on 39weeks! :D but if i start to get contractions from 37weeks onwards then i will have to be took down and given an emergency C-section... which i hope doesnt happen... Just feels soooooo strange to know thats when her birthday is! haha


----------



## BabyMay

Pinkt I really like Carter..... Might bring that up to dh tonight!


----------



## Hann12

Babee I'm impressed that you can make them! If it helps from what I have read and got, bamboo and hemp are the best at aborbing but bamboo especially is very slow drying (fine if you have a tumble drier) and hemp can go a bit hard so they recommend to put the hemp under a bamboo or microterry booster in the night or naps. Most of them come with the microfibre/terry boosters though then you buy additionally or make them in your case. The actual nappy has a thin lining in a lot of cases of fleece which apparently draws the wetness in, it then goes into the booster but the fleece remains dry. Now I can say that this does happen for the pocket ones I've used, the actual nappy feels either dry or damp but the booster could be soaking. If that makes sense?


----------



## BabyMay

Dh likes Carter too now..... Looks like we have not made final decisions. Thanks for the Carter idea.


----------



## kezziek

Oh wow Babee how exciting you have an actual date! Im only due 10 days after that but I have always got late so will be enjoying your newborn news for a couple of weeks probrably. You'll have to keep all of us overdue and later May Mummies going!

Bobbles- Oscar is such a cute name! X


----------



## StefanieC

Oscar was our first choice for boy's name but we are having a girl so not quite right now lol.


----------



## julesjules100

Babee_Bugs said:


> Went to a Consultant clinic appointment this morning and came out with my C-Section Date!!! 23rd of april at 11am!!! eeeeeeeekkkkkkkk :D

That's exciting babee! 

I'm a bit frustrated though as I'll be 24 weeks on Thursday (ie 2 days later than you) and mine has been booked for 5pm on 29 April. My DD is actually 2 May and the first consultant I went to see said he'd do it 7 days before my DD ie 25 April. The second consultant (that I opted to go for) said he'd do it a week before too but last time I saw him he said it would be on the 29 as his slots are booked on Monday afternoons! I'm quite stressed about that now as it's only 3 days before my actual due date and it feels quite close. I asked if we could do it on 22 April instead but he said c11 days was too early to do it. Apparently if I go into labour early (unlikely for a first baby I know) they will do it as an emergency C. So annoying though as it's gone from being calm and planned to stressing me out a bit but pushing it later. I also think it's a crappy time to have surgery... Grrrr x


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> I think we spend longer thinking about names and over thinking names, whereas they just stop when they find one they like. We talked about Henry when I was about 6 weeks pregnant and I guess my DH liked it and stopped thinking anymore about it whereas I have continued to run through them to check its the right one in my mind. When I then asked him about his thoughts he was just quite chilled out in his responses which made me think he had gone off the name but he hasn't at all. It's been much harder to come to a decision on a girls name but I think we are finally getting there!!

That's so true Hann. My DH focussed on Oliver (one of the first names we discussed) and has settled on that as he doesn't seem to want to think about any others! x


----------



## maybesoon

UGH!!! I'm getting so jealous of all you ladies that get to know when your babies will be here..... (I know stupid but still).... Even though this is my first I just have had the feeling the entire pregnancy that I will go into labor early. Like anywhere between 32 & 36 weeks. I don't know why, but I've felt that way since the moment I got my BFP. I have even had dreams about it..... Hopefully not true though....

On a pissy note..... I just got a call from my debit/bank card company..... They informed me that there is somene shopping at Wal-Mart in Indiana with a fraudulant card with my info attached to my bank account. They have deactivated my card but it will be about 2 weeks before I get it replaced & oh by the way.... "You are responsible for the first $50.00 of the transactions, but we will do everything possible to refund all the rest to you"..... ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME??!?!?!?!? Why the heck should I be responsible for someone shopping in Indiana when I'm in Texas. Use those darn security cameras they have & catch the SOB who's going around stealing.... Sorry about the rant ladies.....


----------



## jtink28

ladies, i need reassurance.
 
this is TMI, sorry.

i had a tiny bit of brown spotting about 4 weeks ago, about the size of a dime. since then, nothing really.

today i noticed that all of a sudden, i had a spot of brown/dark maroon spotting on my undies, about the size of a quarter, toward the front of my undies. i left a message for my nurse, but i'm a little scared. :(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( jtink. 

I'm sure it's nothing at all to worry about. Especially as its dark old blood. 

But I 100% understand why you're worried. I hope you get a call back soon. Xxx


----------



## jtink28

the nurse called me back and said it's all probably normal, as long as there is no pain, cramping or bright red blood. i can still feel him kicking, so that's always a good sign. 

i've had a sharp pain or two down "there" today, but nothing crazy. i figured it was just stretching, etc? even though the nurse assured me all was probably fine, i am still very worried. i was going to work out at the gym tonight after work, but instead i want to go straight home and lay on the couch. 

there's nothing, only clear discharge when i wipe. it was just some random brown spot. i haven't had sex recently, so i know that's not it. i'm still terrified.


----------



## Hann12

Jtink I'm sure you'll be okay but totally understand why you're scared. Hopefully you won't see it again!

Maybesoon it's very very unlikely you will go into labour that early so stop stressing, won't do you any good. The vast majority of first timers go overdue on average by 4 days.


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks Hann.... Although I'm not really stressing about it, I have just had the feeling since the day I found out I was pregnant. I think that is because although the stats say differently.... Well it seems that in my family we all deliver earlier than our EDD. My Grandma did it with my mom, my mom & her sister did with with us & my cousins have pretty much all done it with their kiddos so the odds of me doing it I think are a little elevated. I like to think that our kiddos are just super excited to get out in the world & start kicking butt!!!! lol..... By God's grace, we have all been healthy.

jtink..... I wouldn't stress too much about the brownish spot. Sometimes if you strain a little more than usual when pooing it happens too. But I can certainly understand how unnerving it has to be. I totally wish that we could just call the doc & run in for a scan everytime something like that happens. It would ease our minds so much & that has to be better for your kiddos. I know there have been a couple of times in the past few weeks where I've had really sharp shooting pains (I'm sure are nothing but stretching pains) but they freak me out. I will get out my doppler as soon as I get home & listen to Mason's heartbeat & even after hearing it I'm still worried. 

Take care & I agree when you get off work head home, prop your feet up & get some rest!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann12 said:


> Babee I'm impressed that you can make them! If it helps from what I have read and got, bamboo and hemp are the best at aborbing but bamboo especially is very slow drying (fine if you have a tumble drier) and hemp can go a bit hard so they recommend to put the hemp under a bamboo or microterry booster in the night or naps. Most of them come with the microfibre/terry boosters though then you buy additionally or make them in your case. The actual nappy has a thin lining in a lot of cases of fleece which apparently draws the wetness in, it then goes into the booster but the fleece remains dry. Now I can say that this does happen for the pocket ones I've used, the actual nappy feels either dry or damp but the booster could be soaking. If that makes sense?

I do have a Tumble Drier and well its kind of my best friend :blush: lol... 

See the Bumgenius Nappies ive got use Suedecloth for inside with PUL outer, then there is 2x boosters in Microfibre (not sure if inside is something else as i cant see)... But ive hunted everywhere for Suedecloth and cant for the life of me find any... But i see what you mean with the Fleece and also that would be more cost effective than bamboo, i will of course be making some bamboo soakers, but i wouldn't need as much of it as i would, if i was to Line a nappy in it.

I need to start making these, as i need LOADS and there take a little while to make... ive only made 2 so far lol.. ive made them out of soft Minky fleece and added a flip out liner in fleece and terry towelling, but they very bulky, soft but HUGE haha... so i think something thin, with the option to add more boosters will be best for me... I think :wacko:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

julesjules100 said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Went to a Consultant clinic appointment this morning and came out with my C-Section Date!!! 23rd of april at 11am!!! eeeeeeeekkkkkkkk :D
> 
> That's exciting babee!
> 
> I'm a bit frustrated though as I'll be 24 weeks on Thursday (ie 2 days later than you) and mine has been booked for 5pm on 29 April. My DD is actually 2 May and the first consultant I went to see said he'd do it 7 days before my DD ie 25 April. The second consultant (that I opted to go for) said he'd do it a week before too but last time I saw him he said it would be on the 29 as his slots are booked on Monday afternoons! I'm quite stressed about that now as it's only 3 days before my actual due date and it feels quite close. I asked if we could do it on 22 April instead but he said c11 days was too early to do it. Apparently if I go into labour early (unlikely for a first baby I know) they will do it as an emergency C. So annoying though as it's gone from being calm and planned to stressing me out a bit but pushing it later. I also think it's a crappy time to have surgery... Grrrr xClick to expand...


Maybes there is different circumstances on our Sections??? 

My 1st son i was 8days over, 3days in labour and i progressed to only 5cms, His heartrate crashed down and stayed down, so i was whipped down for C-section...

My 2nd Son, from the beginning was suppose to be a VBAC delivery there was no real issues for him not to be born Vaginally... Anyways i had follow up scans, i was small he was Big and it panicked the SHIT out of me! all the thoughts of my last labour came flooding back.. I was fine untill i got to 36 weeks... So i begged and pleaded with my midwife/consultant... so agreed to let me have the C-section.. Because it wasnt Medically neccessary i had him on the 3rd of August my DD was the 5th of August.. So i only had him 2 days before.

This time However is totally completely different!... Because ive had 2 c-sections, this baby and any other baby i may go on to have, will have to be via a section. This is for fear of the scar rupturing, and a whole boat load of anything else that can go wrong if i was to start to labour myself... So its Medically Neccessary that baby is out before that can happen. But not too early to cause Her any problems...


It could always be worst, you could go 8 days over like i did lol x

Also me personally i think fantastic timing!!! you'll be down for 5pm or just after, then in recovery for a couple of hours... so say 7pm you come back onto ward... Your Partner can stay for aslong as he likes, and that also means no other visitors are allowed onto the ward!... so then you's have got all night together to enjoying your baby, then visitors can come the next day... i wish mine was later on lol


----------



## Babee_Bugs

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1110295_zpsfb5999c2.jpg


Just made this Ickle Hood rose Flower out of Felt... Mamas & Papas Charge £10.00 each for these and i need 2 of them... I cant justify spending that on just clip on hood roses lol.. So made my own for 80p each :D lol


----------



## pinktiara

BabyMay said:


> Dh likes Carter too now..... Looks like we have not made final decisions. Thanks for the Carter idea.


Haha not a problem


----------



## pinktiara

I am dying to know my date but she said I may not even get in till closer to my due date like wtf is that who can plan like that ugh I sure hope not. Carter was a emerg c section its weird to plan this time haha


----------



## kezziek

Babee you are so clever!!!xx

I would love to know the date of birth too in a way but also quite exciting not knowing. I've always gone overdue though with my first it was by a frustratingly long 11 days. With my second it was 7 days. I'm hoping for no more than 5 days this time but baby will come when baby wants- it's just harder to organise my hubbys time off work and childcare for the other two though :-\


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Babee, you're so clever :D


----------



## Hann12

You are really good at making things Babee! The plan on the nappies sound good, def bamboo is thin so aim for that if you can. As I try them out I can keep you posted. 

Kezzie I agree babies come when they are ready, so much happens in the final few weeks with regards to brain development etc that its important that they stay in as close to their due date as possible, that's why they don't do c sections these days before 39 weeks unless there is a danger to the mother or baby. It makes total sense to do it as late as possible. For *most* first timers 39-40 weeks would be fine for a planned c section, obviously you always get some that come earlier but the majority are overdue. 
In my bnb group last time there was a girl that went to hospital telling people she had a trickle of water and thought her waters had gone, they had no way of confirming it or not because you can't tell if some waters go depending on if they are hind waters or not, so they induced her, she was 3-4 weeks early. She had been writing on her fb wall how she just wanted to eject her son as soon as possible so effectively she did. He was born small with breathing problems and had to stay in hospital for 2.5 weeks, plus her birth was fairly traumatic as being induced is generally not nice. Who knows how different it might have been if she had just left things to nature. It's a shame!


----------



## julesjules100

Hann that's so crazy about that person if she did indeed lie to get him out earlier. I can't stand being pregnant but I'm not going to fib to a medical team to get him out as early as possible and jeopardise his health! Dangerous choice. My consultant wouldn't do mine 11 days early as they're much more likely to have breathing problems then so he said the earilest he'd do (aside from medical emergency for either the baby or for me) is 1week (although that's scuppered now given his operating slots!). x

Lets hope for her sake that the bab


----------



## julesjules100

Oops, should read, "Let's hope for her sake that the baby was fine thereafter."

I'm trigger happy today! x


----------



## lpjkp

jtink: Hope you're feeling better this morning...I had brown spotting at 19 weeks and, again, at the beginning of my 23rd week this week...it's always worrying to see any spotting (Well, it is for me!), but brown blood is good! I've just come to the conclusion that I have an extremely sensitive cervix that likes to bleed a lot (Looking back, I think I might have had an easily irritated cervix pre-pregnancy anyway, because I had random bits of spotting here and there!), and bowel movements for me are one particular culprit! I think you're fine hun!x

Maybesoon: I thought I was the only lady to worry about premature labour, so your post has reassurred me a little...It's something I worry about most days, and I don't know why! I guess it's just our natural want for our babies to be born on time and healthily and, with this being my first, I have no idea what to expect and when to expect it!

Babee: That is such a cute little flower on your car seat...I love it! I've been a little creative myself and have nearly finished crocheting my own glittery silver and white baby blanket for our little boy...I'm so proud of myself, because it actually looks quite good!

AFM: Gosh, is my boy active today!! He woke me up kicking really strongly this morning, and pretty much hasn't stopped since! I love the feeling though, and wonder how he's lying...I'm getting kicks all over from right down to right up past my belly button!

Our cot arrives tomorrow (Yayy!!) so our nursery will be complete! I'll pop up a photo of it all done for you ladies!

I've finally gotten round to taking my 23 week bump photo too...I think my bump is finally coming along, but think I'm carrying pretty low?
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks!.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bobbles86

lpjkp said:


> jtink: Hope you're feeling better this morning...I had brown spotting at 19 weeks and, again, at the beginning of my 23rd week this week...it's always worrying to see any spotting (Well, it is for me!), but brown blood is good! I've just come to the conclusion that I have an extremely sensitive cervix that likes to bleed a lot (Looking back, I think I might have had an easily irritated cervix pre-pregnancy anyway, because I had random bits of spotting here and there!), and bowel movements for me are one particular culprit! I think you're fine hun!x
> 
> Maybesoon: I thought I was the only lady to worry about premature labour, so your post has reassurred me a little...It's something I worry about most days, and I don't know why! I guess it's just our natural want for our babies to be born on time and healthily and, with this being my first, I have no idea what to expect and when to expect it!
> 
> Babee: That is such a cute little flower on your car seat...I love it! I've been a little creative myself and have nearly finished crocheting my own glittery silver and white baby blanket for our little boy...I'm so proud of myself, because it actually looks quite good!
> 
> AFM: Gosh, is my boy active today!! He woke me up kicking really strongly this morning, and pretty much hasn't stopped since! I love the feeling though, and wonder how he's lying...I'm getting kicks all over from right down to right up past my belly button!
> 
> Our cot arrives tomorrow (Yayy!!) so our nursery will be complete! I'll pop up a photo of it all done for you ladies!
> 
> I've finally gotten round to taking my 23 week bump photo too...I think my bump is finally coming along, but think I'm carrying pretty low?

you look lovely hun! bump is coming along very nicely, everyone carrys differently but I wouldn't say yours is low :)

xx


----------



## bobbles86

I've hit 21 weeks and banana :)

seems so big! 

Does anyone else feel that their pregnancy is flying by?

kate xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann i'll never ever understand why a woman would do that, 9 times out of 10 a baby born 4-5weeks early will have to go to SCBU for a number of weeks because they lungs aren't developed... 

I cant think of a worse thing than having to see your baby all tubed up with wires everywhere in SCBU **shudders**

I got alsorts of tips and tricks to get my Oldest out as i was overdue with him, some were like "put castor oil in pure orange juice, it started my labour off early" I was like WTFFF i mean not only would that taste bloody vile, but its dangerous!

Like i say ill never understand why, ive been overdue by 8days before and i still wasnt that desperate enough to force him out


----------



## CupcakeBaby

LP what a gorgeous bump!!!!

I wouldn't say you're particularly low, just right I think. :)

I didn't do a 21 week photo and am still yet to one on this week. We just got a new wardrobe and need to put a full length mirror on it as it doesn't have one, so doing them in my tiny dressing table mirror is a bit crap. but I'll try and do one tonight as I feel very round today.


----------



## julesjules100

bobbles86 said:


> I've hit 21 weeks and banana :)
> 
> seems so big!
> 
> Does anyone else feel that their pregnancy is flying by?
> 
> kate xx

God no, I think it's dragging. Feels like an eternity since I got pregnant. I'm wishing the time away to have him here safely and to have my body back to myself! x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Boobles, im getting quite anxious at how fast its going to be honest!... i was laid awake the other night in bed, just thinking OMGGGGGG, then yesterday wiped off another week so i was like SHIT (excuse my french lol) so ive had to pull my finger out and start getting things together... its going wayyyyyyy to fast, i wish it would slow down lol


----------



## Hann12

Babee I heard the castor oil thing when I was due last time, it's crazy! The only one I did do was sex as that naturally triggers labour IF the baby is ready to come out. I know how we all get keen to meet our babies, I was in serious pain with 2 slipped discs in my back and SPD so I know how it feels to want to get relief and meet the baby, but nohings worth jeapodising the health of the baby(or you!)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Boobles :rofl: I mean Bobbles :haha:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hahah my midwife told me that, sex can help when labour is imminent! should of seen lee's face light up when she said that hahah...


----------



## Hann12

Yep but tricky to get a comfortable position with a huge bump!!

My pregnancy is flying too prob because I have DD to occupy me. I think first time it tends to go through stages of dragging, especially when you are still working Jules. I gave up at 32 weeks, the commute was killing me and i'd done by second disc by then so couldn't really move. The joys of sick pay!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Mine feels like it's flying, and i'm still waiting on all my material to arrive so that I can get on with my crafting, it does feel like there isn't much time left at all to get everything done :nope:


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Yep but tricky to get a comfortable position with a huge bump!!
> 
> My pregnancy is flying too prob because I have DD to occupy me. I think first time it tends to go through stages of dragging, especially when you are still working Jules. I gave up at 32 weeks, the commute was killing me and i'd done by second disc by then so couldn't really move. The joys of sick pay!

Yeah maybe, although I would have thought being occupied all day in work would have made time pass more quickly! Probably exacerbated by the fact that I'm not loving pregnancy which is doubtless making it drag for me. I was hoping that 3rd tri will fly by but my Mum laughed when I said that and said that it drags..... x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I think you're right about the first time going fast and feeling long. 

I can't believe I'm almost 23 weeks. It's madness. 

But on the other hand I feel like its such a long wait still!


----------



## jtink28

lpjkp said:


> jtink: Hope you're feeling better this morning...I had brown spotting at 19 weeks and, again, at the beginning of my 23rd week this week...it's always worrying to see any spotting (Well, it is for me!), but brown blood is good! I've just come to the conclusion that I have an extremely sensitive cervix that likes to bleed a lot (Looking back, I think I might have had an easily irritated cervix pre-pregnancy anyway, because I had random bits of spotting here and there!), and bowel movements for me are one particular culprit! I think you're fine hun!x
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> lpjkp, i think we are pregnancy twins! i had brown spotting at 19 weeks and now at the beginning of 23 weeks too! i've noticed that i had really bad bouts of constipation at 19 and now, 23 weeks. i bet you that's it, and it bothered my cervix a ton. thank you!!
> 
> weird question, anyone felt any vibrating down low? it feels like a vibrating cell phone almost. so weird. is this normal?


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Another boy here :D x


----------



## TTCBean

jtink28, I get that vibrating down-low feeling too, sorta like a cell phone. I wonder what it it is? Baby shaking? haha


----------



## jtink28

congrats charlene!! your son is going to love having a brother!! so fun!!


----------



## jtink28

TTCBean said:


> jtink28, I get that vibrating down-low feeling too, sorta like a cell phone. I wonder what it it is? Baby shaking? haha

someone told me it could be baby's hiccups??

so relieved i'm not the only one with the weird vibrating feeling!


----------



## TTCBean

jtink28 said:


> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> jtink28, I get that vibrating down-low feeling too, sorta like a cell phone. I wonder what it it is? Baby shaking? haha
> 
> someone told me it could be baby's hiccups??
> 
> so relieved i'm not the only one with the weird vibrating feeling!Click to expand...

Oh baby hiccups! That would be a fun explanation :) I was wondering what those would feel like!


----------



## lpjkp

haha, definitely sounds like pregnancy twins jtink! I think it's just "one of those things" for some of us and, as long as we can still feel our little ones moving, it's just one of the more annoying pregnancy things a few of us have to deal with!

Congratulations on team blue Stevensmummy!! How exciting!!!


----------



## lpjkp

I get little vibration feelings too, but I was putting those down as flutters or baby having a little wiggle/move around? I get pronounced kicks higher up, and the vibrations are always down low x


----------



## kezziek

Congratulations Charlene!:dance::yipee::blue:

It's so lovely having two boys together. Boys do enjoy having a brother xxxx


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Stevensmummy!

Hiccups feel rhythmic - a small movement every few seconds.


----------



## jtink28

i want to know what the vibrating is.


----------



## kezziek

Thats awful Hann poor Baby :-( around the time they are due I get very keen for baby to come but you can't force them. I believe in doing natural things to encourgae the cervix to ripen and to get baby in the optimum position for birth but apart from that i think its down to baby being ready in mpst cases. So frm about 34 weeks i start taking red raspberry leaf capsules in a low dose that I increase nearer the end (supposed to help with bleeding and get uterus toned), then i start taking evening primose oil from about 37 weeks or later i can't remember the correct advice but this really seemed to help me last time as it's a natural prostaglandin so helps soften/ripen the cervix for birth too. I also drink nettle tea for nutrients and have sex which will prob be the next time my husband gets a look in lol and spent time each day sat on my birth ball and not slouching on the couch to make sure baby didn't go back to back like my first did. Plus lots of walks to encourage baby head down and engaging. Even jumped on a trampoloine last time. None of these things put me into labour any quicker but I really feel they helped me to have a better time of it in terms of having him in the right position for birth and i dilated and progressed so much quicker. The pain was also more managable as he wasn't back to back too xxx


----------



## kezziek

Lovely bump lpjkp! I don't think you are carrying low either, somewhere in the middle. X

I get the vibrations too, not sure entirely what they are. Hiccups are cute but can get annoying and i always feel for the poor bubba although they aren't supposed to bother them in the womb. I'm still getting lots of kicks and flutters very low down. X


----------



## jtink28

whew, as long as everyone else gets the vibrations, too. i was beginning to feel like a freak! :)

i'm pretty sure i've felt hiccups at work. very patterned, light bumps every couple seconds. it's cute. i'm sure it will get annoying soon.


----------



## Hann12

It does get a bit annoying the hiccups, my DD had them (no joke) around 12 times a day 24 hours a day, I actually got worried as it was so much that I asked the MW about them and she just said that hiccupy babies come out as hiccupy babies and its so true as she still gets hiccups really easily. Not sure on the vibrations, will see if I feel them.

Kezzie - all the things you said are natural stuff, its the crazy things like the castor oil and forcing to be induced for no reason that I think is awful. I also took raspberry leaf capsules from 37 weeks and did lots of ball bouncing. The ball bouncing is great for getting the right position.


----------



## TTCBean

I had a prenatal appointment and mentioned my left calf gets intense pain and when I put pressure on it feels as if it's going to explode. My midwife got really concerned, and ordered me to get an ultrasound of my calf today to see if I have deep vein thrombosis. I am so scared... anyone experience this??


----------



## kezziek

Best to get it checked out ttcbean, hopefully it's just normal pregnancy cramping though xxxxx


----------



## maybesoon

Oh my! So much action today on here!!! 

lp... I'm glad I'm not the only one that has the early delivery worry!

My pregnancy seems like it's just blown right by which is funny considering at the beginning I thought it would take forever! But now I'm to the point of "oh crap, Mason will be here soon & I have too much to get done & not enough time to do it!"

I also have the vibration sensation in the pelvic region from time to time!!!

I woke up with a rash on my neck this morning.....


----------



## jtink28

i'm sure everything will be just fine, ttcbean! let us know!


----------



## TTCBean

Whew! :dance: no blood clots found :) so I guess it's just one of those mysterious pregnancy pains!


----------



## Courtney917

Anyone feeling a TON of pressure??? I didn't feel this with boys...it feels like LO will fall out soon...ugh its horrible:/


----------



## TTCBean

No "pressure" but I think he's either kicking or headbutting my cervix... ouch! It's a really odd feeling.

Oh and another exciting thing, I was measuring ahead! The midwife said if I am still measuring ahead at my next appt in Feb they'll schedule another ultrasound! otherwise I don't get to see him until the birth.


----------



## maybesoon

ttc I don't think I'm going to be getting anymore scans either.... :nope: Which I think is just crazy. You would think the further along you get the more they would want to keep an eye on things. Well at least that's my thought process anyway.... I will most likely be paying for a private scan after 26-28 weeks just because I can't wait that long. 

Work is totally pissing me off today. I swear the 2nd attorney that I'm office manager for is a complete jackwagon.... His assistant brought a Post Office Box key into my office & handed it to me stating "Gene wanted me to give this to you, it's ____________ (one of our client') post office box key & Gene told me to tell you that you need to start checking his mail every morning with the rest".... UMMMM NOT NO BUT F-NO! I already have too much crap I have to drag out of too many boxes at the post office already including that attorney & his wife's personal mail (which I'm not paid to do).... I'm not adding clients' crap to that list! He or she can go check THEIR clients personal shit! This coming after she sat in his office for 2 hours with him while he was doing personal crap like on the phone with the vehicle insurance company about a crack in his windshield.... Meanwhile I'm left doing hers & my jobs..... I'm just sick & tired of all the crap. Not to mention this same attorney decided a year ago to get rid of the office cleaning lady we had at the time so he could hire his SIL. Well not only does she not do worth a crap at cleaning our office, but now she's out for the next 2 -4 weeks for surgery & I was informed this morning that it's also my job to clean the office while she's out..... BULLSHIT!!!! So frustrated, no wonder I have a rash on my neck!!!!


----------



## StefanieC

You should tell them to F-off and if they kick off say you can't do the cleaning as you are pregnant and can't be around chemical cleaning products or something. As for the other extra stuff its a shame you can't just tell them to shove it where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Stevensmummyx: congrats on team :blue: :D


----------



## jtink28

maybe: go to your doctor's, and get a note saying you shouldn't be cleaning or lifting. then, LEGALLY, they won't be able to have you clean the office. my OB is super understanding, and i'm sure yours will be too!


----------



## jtink28

and then after the kid is born, i would advise you to look for a new job!


----------



## kezziek

Sounds crap Maybesoon they are obviously used to you being super good and efficient at everything and are just using you as a dumping ground for everything. Don't put up with it especially as you are doing them a favour by going back to work so soon after babes is born xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Courtney: ive had tons of pressure today, but shes very LOW.. even midwife today commented on her position... also didnt help the fact i was constipated also Bluerghhhhhhh... abit of liquorice later and im fine and dandy now :) lol

Layla seems to get Hiccups at the most inconvinient time! hahaha which always seem to be when im going to sleep, deffo not the best time lol...

TTCBean: i suffer terribly with calf cramps during the night, its awful, wakes me up crying!... i find by making my toes/foot point upwards towards my head, helps to get the Knot out of my Calf... I always seem to get this when pregnant, why i dont know, but ive wised to it now, so before bed, i rub some warm oil into my calfs to try and soften my muscles... mebies you could try this? i still get the cramps, but nowhere as near as bad as i use too... so i guess its working in some way


----------



## Courtney917

Maybe: I would def get a note that is utter crap. What a disgusting way to treat an expectant employee!!!

Babee: my LO is also very low. I have an appt on Friday and am going to request that they check cervical length bc I'm also having cramping so I just want to make sure all is ok.


----------



## kezziek

Some 23 week bump photos. Was shocked by how much weight i have gained when I went to try on maternity clothes last weekend. I have made a healthy eating plan to try to slow it down as getting so many comments about my size :-(
 



Attached Files:







20130105_112856_resized.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 9









20130105_112351_resized.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 10









20130105_112906_resized.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks ladies! I have every intention of job hunting while on maturnity as I am driving an hour one way to work every day. They just keep piling more & more crap on me & the worst part is, the attorney I'm talking about & his assistant work only if & when they want & when they are here they spend 90% of time screwing off. She gets paid to work from 8-9 with no lunch & she hasn't once in the 2 years she's been here made it to work before 8:30. She is scheduled to work Monday, Tuesday & Wednesdays only & at least twice a month she schedules a doctor's appointment on one of those 3 days & takes the entire day off for an appointment that is set for 3:30-4pm in the afternoon. But she still gets paid to be here when she isn't. And to top it off she refuses to answer the damn phone 99% of the time because she is on her cell phone talking to one of her daughters, her husband or doing personal crap.

Well just straight out told Ben (the main attorney I work for) that I absolutely would NOT be checking any client's mail. It's bad enough I already tote their personal shit from the post office to the law office & don't get paid for it, but I will not be responsible for checking client's mail. I told Ben we needed to have an office meeting. I think my outrage scared the crap out of Ben because he took the key off my desk & said he was going to be talking to Gene about it, that he understood & he'd handle it..... I have a feeling it won't be handled, nothing ever is when Ben says he will because he won't get a pair of balls & do it. So if they fire me, fine, just means I get more than a measly 6 weeks off in which I will actually be working from home during that time anyway....


----------



## pinktiara

I couldn't imagine pulling baby out early that's scary my son was over due by a week and than i was induced because they dont let you go past that here for babys safety. Than he still wouldn't come out and his heart rate was dropping every time i had a contraction that's why I had a c section and this time it will be another c section which she said will be done about 38 and a half to 39 weeks which is fine by me. I don't know any mother who would want to have to keep there baby in the hospital instead of taking them home I don't know how that is worth getting them early poor babes.


----------



## pinktiara

maybesoon said:


> ttc I don't think I'm going to be getting anymore scans either.... :nope: Which I think is just crazy. You would think the further along you get the more they would want to keep an eye on things. Well at least that's my thought process anyway.... I will most likely be paying for a private scan after 26-28 weeks just because I can't wait that long.

I always thought that was strange too we only get two here in bc one at 12 weeks and one at 20 I booked our 3d for feb 1 as I did with my son but you would think you would at least get 3.


----------



## pinktiara

Almost forgot hubby finally felt baby last night at 1130 half an hour before my birthday was over so sweet


----------



## lpjkp

Awww pink, that must have been fantastic for your hubby to feel...I don't think it all seemed real until my hubby felt our little one move and it was the sweetest thing seeing his eyes light up. Since then, he's been really affectionate towards my tummy too, and will kiss it and say "hello little man!" x


----------



## lpjkp

I get lots of pressure down there too, which always scares me a little because I don't know if it's normal...I've had a sore cervix for the last few days, too, and I'm starting to wonder whether that's normal...I know he kicks me a lot "there", and the bit of spotting and DTD can't have helped, but I'm looking forward to the little boy being here so I don't worry about every little thing going wrong anymore...I just wish I could relax and enjoy pregnancy, but it's so hard to do sometimes.

Gosh, I think I'm in for a bad day today :( I hardly slept last night because my belly is beginning to feel a little uncomfortable, and stupid ass dreams, and I've woken up this morning with a headache and the dreaded morning sickness...does anyone else still have morning sickness or am I the seriously unlucky one? I thought that, at nearly 24 weeks, it would be long gone by now!x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Aww LP - I had a crap night too. :( Was awake with sore ribs and then with really awful hip cramp.

So much so I just ordered a pregnancy pillow from Kiddicare so that tomorrow night I can hopefully have a decent night's sleep.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Cant believe im sooo exicited and happy about getting my nappies Popepr snaps lol... I must get out more :rofl:


----------



## Hann12

Lol babee I get excited when I get a nappy delivery. Just been recommended itii bitti d'lish so thinking I might get those as they are on sale at £10 (normally £15). I am getting a couple in a load of different makes and trying them out on DD then selling the ones we don't need. They get really good resale value it seems!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann12 said:


> Lol babee I get excited when I get a nappy delivery. Just been recommended itii bitti d'lish so thinking I might get those as they are on sale at £10 (normally £15). I am getting a couple in a load of different makes and trying them out on DD then selling the ones we don't need. They get really good resale value it seems!

I have 2 itti bitti d'ish and they are adorable!!

Got them for like £3 each on clothnappytree and they've never been used. 

They're sized is the only pain, but it does mean they should be a nice neat fit when she's little. I'm hoping we get on with them.

Hann I'm the same and have a couple of each brand I like the look of.

I'm mega nesting right now, so Might give you all a super long, boring photo run-down of my entire stash at some point soon. :)


----------



## Hann12

That's a bargain cupcake! I am on loads of fb sites but find that unless I'm looking constantly I miss out on things as stuff gets sold in minutes. Def let me in on your stash! I have quite a range now too and trying them out on DD which is nice as getting usenout of them early. A lot of mine are sized, I was recommended sized as they fit better apparently.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i like the look of itti bitty d'lish nappies... But look Bulky?? my friend had her baby boy a week ago, and she uploaded a picture of one on her son, and it looked really bulky :/

Ive found a few patterns i like, and ive cheekily created a pattern from the Bum Genius Nappies lol..

I might do a couple of small and medium nappies aswell as AIO's


----------



## Hann12

They shouldn't be bulky as they are stuffed with bamboo which is thin, I was recommended them as a thin nappy however I've not seen it in person yet so perhaps it is. I'll let you know! Little lambs are quite bulky but super absorbant. Some are definitely bigger. I've just managed to get two bum genius newborn nappies new for £6 on a fb site (first time I have got anything), they are AIOs. I only have a couple of AIOs at the moment


----------



## CupcakeBaby

They come with 2 snap in inserts - one is like an hourglass shape and one is a trifold.

So if you had the trifold and the extra booster then it could be very bulky, expescially on a newborn. Bu would be super absorbant.

With the one insert though I think they'd be very trim.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks cupcake, I'm sure a newborn wouldn't need both inserts as they get changed so often they aren't deemed heavy wetters unlike a a toddler.


----------



## maybesoon

lp.... I had a bad night also. I can't seem to get comfortable & if I try to lay on my right side Mason goes crazy kicking & throwing a fit.... So I spent the night tossing & turning. Then around midnight my throat started hurting. So now I'm sleepy with a swollen/sore throat that makes it hard to swallow. I just plain feel like crap today. I have also noticed that I'm retaining water. My fingers are so fat I can hardly type & my ankles are already starting to swell. What the heck, I never thought I'd be starting that stuff this early on.... 

Hope your day gets better!


----------



## pinktiara

I woke up with such a headache last night too much walking around yesterday just killed me. Mason does like body rolls when I sleep haha it's like a dance party in my stomach.


----------



## maybesoon

hahaha pink, my Mason is the same way! He's so active all the time. I swear he never sleeps. I think the longest I've gone without him being really active is about an hour.


----------



## jtink28

i think a lot of us had a rough night!
i went to bed at 11pm, and woke up at 12:15 with terrible crohn's pains. i took a zofran and a hydrocodone, took a bath and was able to go back to sleep around 3am. then i got up at 5:30 to go to work :( i am a tired girl today!

while i was in severe intestinal pain, kidlet was rolling around happily all night. at least that was reassuring!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Urgh ladies.

Poeple get so snappy on here sometimes.

I've jsut been lurking across the board and have come across 3 threads where people have been mean to each other. :(

I'm glad we're all so friendly in here even though we all have different ideas and plans for things.

Why can't people just be nice? Everyone's going to do the best for their baby, and no-one is forcing anyone to do anything else.


----------



## julesjules100

Woohoo, V day!

I'm having problems with sleep too; worst insomnia most nights now after my middle of the night trip to do a tiny pee. Over the last few nights I've been averaging about 3 hours sleep (with one night with nil sleep at all!). The worst as I have to get up to get ready for work JUST as I'm starting to fall asleep again. On the upside my mat leave starts in 3 weeks time so I can sleep in the day. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Maybesoon, my little chap is the same as yours. Super active all the time which is also not helping on the sleep front. 
x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Sorry you all had bad nights too. :(

I'm dreading tonight if I get the hip/rib pain again.

But hopefully my pillow arrives tomorrow and then I'll be as comfy as the lady on the website! Lol.

https://www.homebirthsupplies.co.uk/ekmps/shops/birthsupplies/images/-3-summer-infant-pregnancy-support-pillow-73-p%5Bekm%5D288x288%5Bekm%5D.jpg


----------



## maybesoon

jtink... Sorry you had a bad night also... Guess we are all just getting to that point in our pregnancies. No offense, but I'm kinda glad I'm not the only one, reading that you ladies are having bad nights is reassuring that I'm perfectly normal (hahaha).

Cupcake.... I agree. I really only follow this thread & the April babies thread. I have read a few others in the past & it seems like the ladies get really cross with one another. I know we all have differences in opinion on different subjects but I think we all do a really good job of accepting we are all alike but different. It's like the breastfeeding subject. I love that we all agree to disagree on certain levels but all know we each want & are doing what we feel is best for our babies! Glad to be a part of this group of wonderful, loving, caring women! I don't know how I would have made it this far without each of you....


----------



## julesjules100

Ha ha, I was about to buy this one too! Did make me giggle though when it's all coiled up as it looks a bit like a large dog poo! Lol


----------



## maybesoon

Cupcake that is the exact same pillow I have.... Honestly I love but hate it because I find I spend half of the night either fighting with it or picking it up off the floor from where I have knocked it off the bed....


----------



## pinktiara

I get up to pee twice a night once at 230 once at 530 which I hate because my hubby gets up at 6 ish and than my son at 7 ish so its like whats the point in going back to sleep lol.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Maybe.

At the moment I'm fashioning a fake version of that out of 2 regular pillows and a long sort of tubey decorative one.

The nights I can keep all 3 in place I sleep wonderfully, but most nights I lose on or two and that's when I end up in pain.

So I'm hoping as it's all one unit and it'll wrap round me a bit that I'll have more luck!


----------



## pinktiara

I just have a regular body pillow like i did with my first works great. bought my first pair of maternity jeans last night man my thighs got big haha but it was nice to have jeans as apposed to stretch pants.


----------



## maybesoon

bahahaha jules.... My DH laughs every morning because after wer get up in the morning we make the bed & I will curl mine up on my side & since I have 2 great danes he swears it looks like one of them pooped on our bed!!!! hehehe

Don't get me wrong. It's really comfortable & it helps with the belly & legs really well. I just can't seem to get comfy no matter what so I spend the entire night fighting with not only this pillow, but my regular head pillows too! Then it falls on the floor & our bed is pretty high up so I have to crawl off the bed to pick it up. Or during the many many trips to the bathroom to pee (which is usually almost nothing) I have to crawl over it or throw it over on DH so I don't knock it back off onto the floor (which he just loves... NOT)!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Haha, I'm the same with my 3 pillows at the moment.

Everytime I get out I have to stack them up by DH. Then when I get back in I'm ages faffing about sorting them out again.

Never mind - they get to lay all comfy, a bit of pillow re-arranging does them good. ;)


----------



## julesjules100

ha ha! That's one big dog poo!

I think I may get one too as I've got 4 pillows on the go in the bed (and a mattress topper, which is the best) but feel like I'd like something to fling my whole leg on if I can. I'm still sleeping in a sort of recovery position which is allowing me to get close to being on my belly (how I normally sleep) but without squashing the bump. I know that that is going to be over soon when it gets bigger. Feel guilty though in case I'm squashing LO in my sleep!


----------



## maybesoon

lol Cupcake.... Last night in my fit of arranging, rearranging, rearranging, moving, shifting, tossing, finally DH says "Honey, are you ok?' Me: "No I can't get this pillow right & I can't get comfy" DH "Is there anything I can do to help you get situated?" Then he proceeds to start rubbing my back!!!! I started laughing so hard because I think at that point he was ready to help me anyway he could to get me settled so he could go back to sleep!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Jules - that's how I sleep, very much half laying on the bump.

She seems fine.

In fact last night when I rolled over and gave her a bit more room she seemed to protest quite a bit. It's not really proper weight on the uterus, jsut sort of pushing it all up to the side a bit.


----------



## julesjules100

Random aside but any UK ladies know the Kiddicare discount voucher that's running at the moment? I've read it recently somewhere but can't find it now.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Loving all the funny pillow talk, it sounds exactly like me at the moment, as always glad i'm not the only one having trouble at night, i'm not too worried about sleeping on my front, I don't think we'll be squashing them, i'm more concerned that I constantly wake up flat on my back, I try so many different things with the pillow mountain that I have, but somehow I wriggle around them and am flat on my back when I wake, and it always panics me. Although as DH pointed out my body always wakes me when it happens, our bodies know more than we give them credit for!


----------



## Hann12

I have a huge pillow too, not the one in that photo but it always ends up on the floor! I don't know what I do at night! I also always wake up on my back and feel bad about it! 
We aren't even that big yet, wait until we all start getting huge and every and any position is uncomfortable and we have to wee every time we move lol! The joys of tri 3!

Happy v day jules! You are exactly a week ahead of me! 

Cupcake/Babee - little lambs pocket nappy, worn for 2.5 hours was soaked but no leaks an that was with a 1.15min nap. Quite happy with that!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Hann. I have some LL bamboo fitteds. But no LL pockets. 

Jules - it's Kiddivc19 - I used it today for my pillow. 5% off. X


----------



## Hann12

Just had a big wet leak with a tiny nippers. Thought I'd get a few as they were cheap but she literally wee'd straight through it. Unfortunately she was sat on my lap at the time so not only was the nappy wet but her vest was, trousers and my jeans. Now that is some leaking! The leak I had from the fuzzi bunz was nothing compared to that. Has put me off that particular nappy!


----------



## maybesoon

Yep, I usually end up waking up on my back also. But I don't can't be on it long before waking since I'm awake most of the night fighting to find a comfy place! Funny though because Mason doesn't seem to mind me being on my back, it's the right side he hates so much!


----------



## lpjkp

There we go ladies!! As promised, I've uploaded a few photos of our finished nursery!! It's really difficult to take a good piccie of because of us making our small box room into a mini nursery, but I've done my best...It's pretty simple, but it looks so cute in real life!x
 



Attached Files:







19192_10152413500495335_810972355_n.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 14









19392_10152413500355335_1605327296_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 12









530845_10152413500005335_1274502679_n.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 12









603048_10152413499300335_1188949107_n.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I love it LP. :)


----------



## maybesoon

awww lp it's AMAZING!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Lady H

Lp that's fab! Xx

I have one of these https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3768789.htm but it is big! I keep waking up on my back which is scaring me. I'm hoping the danger is to me not the baby but I don't know how to stop it. 

Jules is this it? https://www.vouchercodes.co.uk/kidd...000052356523&gclid=CIvO-cLL3rQCFWbKtAodNSgA0g


----------



## TTCBean

Wowee, I am one pooped pregnant lady! Worked out first thing this morning for 40 minutes, then painted a spare bedroom in our house (two coats) and am still obligated to take my dog for a walk AND attend a 3 hour natural birth class tonight. Yikes! I should take it easy when I get bursts of energy. lol Oh yeah and I need to make dinner and put the garbage out, bleh!

lpjkp, SUPER cute nursery! I love it :)


----------



## julesjules100

Lady H said:


> Lp that's fab! Xx
> 
> I have one of these https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3768789.htm but it is big! I keep waking up on my back which is scaring me. I'm hoping the danger is to me not the baby but I don't know how to stop it.
> 
> Jules is this it? https://www.vouchercodes.co.uk/kidd...000052356523&gclid=CIvO-cLL3rQCFWbKtAodNSgA0g

Thanks Lady H. They're great for item specific things but Cupcake has this one too which is 5% off everything (Kiddivc19) x


----------



## pinktiara

I run a custom decorated cookie business as well so when I get those energy bursts I take advantage lol thsn its like and im done


----------



## Sass827

Excellent nursery LP! 
I've had a hard time sleeping too, but mines mostly stress related. My pregnancy pillow rocks! It stays on the bed and I toss and turn inside of it (I'm not a peaceful sleeper, plus my insane pregnancy dreams make it worse!) https://www.amazon.com/Todays-Mom-Comfort-Pregnancy-Pillow/dp/B001A0M3LI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1357868757&sr=8-5&keywords=pregnancy+pillow


----------



## Hann12

Wow Sass that is a huge pillow! 

I'm hoping I'll get better sleeps in a few weeks as our new bed and mattress arrive. Getting a super king and so excited! We slept in a double when I was pregnant with DD and for a year afterwards so a super king is going to seem huge!


----------



## lpjkp

Oooooh Hann, a super kingsize bed sounds pretty dreamy right about now...I'm going to admit I'll be a teeny bit jealous when you're telling us how good a night sleep you're getting in it! 

It's my V-day tomorrow!!!!!! Yayyyyyyy!! Is it silly of me to be even more excited about a different fact though? Because of the geek in me, I thought up this as I was trying to get to sleep last night...

At 23 weeks and 6 days today, I have 3 months, 3 weeks and 3 days left until my due date...THAT IS THE EXACT SAME TIME THAT IT TAKES FOR A PIG TO CONCEIVE AND GIVE BIRTH TO PIGLETS!! So, somewhere today there could be some little piglets being created, and they'll have exactly the same due date as me!! lmao!!

Got to trek to the doctors today to give another urine sample...they're concerned I could have another urinary infection with my uncomfortableness lately, but they lost the sample I gave a week ago! So instead of knowing if I DO have an infection or not, I'll have to wait another week to find out and get it treated!x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

julesjules100 said:


> Random aside but any UK ladies know the Kiddicare discount voucher that's running at the moment? I've read it recently somewhere but can't find it now.

Morrisons get 5% off


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww sooo cute LP :)

Mine is nowhere near done :(


----------



## maybesoon

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is having a great day! I will be going for my GTT today.... And our new stove top should be coming in today that we ordered a couple of weeks ago!!! Right now our stove is electric & I absolutely HATE it, so DH & I went to Lowe's a couple of weeks ago & looked around & ended up having to order one... But finally I will have a gas stove so I can actually cook right again. There's just something to be said about having a gas stove compared to an electric one when you grew up cooking with fire all your life electric just doesn't cut it!!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I agree maybe. We used to have electric and they aren't great. 

But now we have a gas hob but a gas oven too. And I miss my electric fan oven. :( 

Never happy!

LP - that's rubbish about your DR. Hope they get their act together. Xx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

In total agreement with the gas Vs the electic stove top, I have always cooked on gas and they don't exist here in Sweden so I have to put up with electric and I hate it :growlmad:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

when we moved in here and were choosing the kitchen, we got an electric built in oven, but a Gas Stove that sits into the worktop. we tend to just do with our oven and slow cooker lol


----------



## maybesoon

Longing2bAMum said:


> In total agreement with the gas Vs the electic stove top, I have always cooked on gas and they don't exist here in Sweden so I have to put up with electric and I hate it :growlmad:

Ugh! I don't know how you handle it! I have complained every single time I cook about the stove.... So finally I had DH look & to our happy suprise there is a gas line where the stove top is!!! I can't imagine why anyone would switch from gas to electric but to each their own. So as soon as I found that out I was dragging DH to Lowes on a mission to end my suffering!!!! The oven is the type that's in the wall & it's gas so I'm good there!!!


----------



## Hann12

When we moved there was an unused electric oven and hob, I've used electric for about 7 years now so it doesn't really bother me, I grew up with a gas hob though and did like it but the best I think are electric induction hobs. They have the same control as gas but are cleaner and safer. Really really good but expensive. When we get a new one I'll def get that. Have to have electric fan oven too!


----------



## maybesoon

I'm so pro gas because you never know when your electric is going to go out & I will not be without a way to cook & warm my rear end when the electric goes out. I guess that's something you think about when you grow up in the country & the electric is unstable!!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Ooh look at the poll - pink is in the lead!

Go pinks!!!

Never makes sense to me how that's so different to the title. Must be lots of lurkers. 

Hi lurkers! Come say hello!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh wait. I read it wrong. Thought yellow was the top one and its blue. 

Pregnancy brain!!!


----------



## Hann12

lol cupcake, its not far off though, the yellows (like me!) could swing it either way!
I'm definitely feeling more boy than girl these days.


----------



## BabyMay

I know! I will be excited to see what all of us yellows end up being and the final count.


----------



## TTCBean

Blah. I'm being emotional and feel weird. Last night I started craving a cheeseburger AND a burrito around 10p.m. I managed to live through the craving, and got DH to drive me to the grocery so I could pick up ground beef this morning (don't like making my own burritos, they never taste right). So all day I'm thinking I am going to have this delicious cheeseburger. It's taking over my brain, never before pregnancy have I experienced this much attachment to a food I crave, lol. Well I went to cut my cheese for my burger and it's SUPER moldy! :( :( ugh! I feel like crying. 

I told DH and he made me feel kinda silly, saying "so you want to make us drive to the store just for cheddar cheese?" so I said no, I realise it's not rational... but then I mentioned I should have got a burrito while we were out and this whole insane pregnancy craving would be gone. DH doesn't say anything. I feel so sad! I just wish he'd be like "Let's go out!" but I feel stupid, I don't NEED those foods but for some reason I'm craving it and it's making me go mental, lol.

I'm sad too because I am so tired today, didn't sleep well and the weather is so glum. I make breakfast, lunch and dinner every single day... I just want a damn burrito and I want DH to get it for me.


----------



## jtink28

do you not drive, ttcbean?

my husband will get up at 1am and get me whatever i want. he's been angel. tell your DH to go get the damn cheese! :)


----------



## TTCBean

No I don't drive :( yet that is... been practising and took a driver's test and failed the parallel parking bit so couldn't finish the driving section!! so I'm a bit discouraged. I'll be the first girl of all my cousins to get my license when it happens :)

DH is usually an angel, about everything but food. He massages me, gets me things around the house, helps with chores and heavy lifting... wish DH was more in tune with how insane pregnancy cravings are!


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

TTCBean said:


> No I don't drive :( yet that is... been practising and took a driver's test and failed the parallel parking bit so couldn't finish the driving section!! so I'm a bit discouraged. I'll be the first girl of all my cousins to get my license when it happens :)
> 
> DH is usually an angel, about everything but food. He massages me, gets me things around the house, helps with chores and heavy lifting... wish DH was more in tune with how insane pregnancy cravings are!

DH usually complains when i ask him to help around the house with extra chores like doing the kitty litter and how i want to scour our bathrooms with bleach and have everything shining and spotless before the baby comes lol he groans and complains i am nagging him. But with food he has been amazing i have only had a few cravings that i've had to just live through otherwise DH has been an angel going out and getting what i'm craving. Most of the time he can just pick it up on his way home from work though..im not sure how often he'd be willing to go out after he's already home to go get it lol he has a couple times but not that much we usually have what i'm craving around the house. I've been on a grilled ham and cheese kick for the past 3 days so thats easy lol


----------



## StefanieC

Does your DH know about the risk of you changing the cat box?


----------



## BabyMay

Normally I am a control freak and do almost everything but grocery shop and the laundry. But I told my husband that with being pregnant and working I can't do so much and need some help. He just said tell me what to do and I will do it. Now it is not always how I would do it when he does it but he has been great so far about it. I think he has realized how much I do, love his effort


----------



## MightyMom

My DH has always been great about food cravings. I once told him I desperatey wanted sweet potato fries at 10pm. He fried up some oil and made me homemade fries. They were delicious!! God I love that man. :)


----------



## pinktiara

Just sent hubby out for skittles random craving he never hesitates to get me anything lucky for him i haven't had alot of cravings this time haha


----------



## Babee_Bugs

urghhh im not getting cravings :( i never get cravings... so unfair :rofl: lol


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I'm craving ice like its going out of fashion. I had a mental breakdown when I found out we had run out of lemonade icy poles at 1030pm, so hubby drove over town and got me some xx

On another note HAPPY V DAY TO ME!!! And to celebrate here is my lovely 24 week bump as well as me just before we went out to dinner with friends :happydance:

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/5F036CC6-E092-4CEC-ABE8-F0FC8C7FFEE6-7027-0000042D346E3431.jpg

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/41C0853E-1675-4DB0-9B09-25E2EAD1D6EF-7027-0000042D34D60EE5.jpg


----------



## lpjkp

Happy v day foxy!!

Its my v day too,and I should be happy and relieved...my little boy has barely been moving today though, which worries me slightly with how active hes been lately :( I've got my private scan tomorrow though which my parents are travelling up for today, so ill try and relax and hope he wakes up a bit! His heartbeat is still lovely and strong though?x


----------



## TTCBean

Lucky ladies! DH said we can get burritos for dinner, yay! He may not be all in-tune with pregnancy cravings, but he's amazing in all other aspects.

Tomorrow will be my v-day!


----------



## kezziek

Lovely bump foxy you look great. I posted my 23 week photo a few pages back- i just look fat and rather far gone already :-(

It was my v-day yesterday too  i was so happy it just makes you feel better knowing that if anything did happen prematurely that they would make an effort to save baby. 

Very grumpy and snappy today not nice to my poor hubby :-( just can't seem to shake it, i know it's just hormones though I've told him there's nothing he can do apart from wait for it to pass lol xxx


----------



## Hann12

Happy v day to all of you!

Lovely bump shot foxy!

Babee - I don't get cravings either! I am eating more chocolate but I don't suddenly 'need' it and nothing gets me in the middle if the night. Guess some of us just don't crave things in pregnancy! 

Feeling very tired today, was up at my Pilates class at 8.30am and although done not a lot today I still feel tired because DH was out until 2am last night so I didn't really sleep until then. Got a million chores to do around the house too boring!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

i had the perception with my first pregnancy, that i would want to eat sponges, coal etc all those weird things... but nope i just liked Food lol

This time round ive practically got no appetite! it feels an effort to get my 3 main meals down me as i just dont feel hungry!...

Pregnancy is just strangeeeeeeee


----------



## Babee_Bugs

lovely bump foxy and OMG i Lurve those shoessss :thumbup:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

No cravings here either. 

But I am starving all the time!

I do really enjoy broccoli at the moment and am having it lots. But I don't NEED it if that makes sense?

I also like chocolate and sweet things much more than normal. 

Having a crusty bread ham sandwich for my tea with spicy waffle fries. Yum!!!! They're in the over now and I'm very impatient for them.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I've not been having any major just have to have it cravings, but for the past 3 weeks i've been going through 2 boxes of coco pops a week :haha: and this week I just started craving ham! Weird :D

Kezziek, you didn't look fat in your pic, it is a really nice bump you have :hugs: I'm having bump envy because you all look so lovely and rounded, mine is still mostly just my pre pregnancy fat :haha: although I just found a top today that doesn't make it look fat, so i'm going to live in that from now on :haha:


----------



## StefanieC

Here is my 22 week bump pic, I think i still look mostly fat rather than preggo too.
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o559/StefanieC86/BnB%20stuff/22weekbumppic_zpsa8482e96.jpg


----------



## MightyMom

You're lucky if you don't get cravings. They just make you a food zombie, LOL. I can't do anything until I get what I'm craving.

Lovely bump pic Foxy!

Happy V Day everyone!! I got my V Day pics taken today and I'm going to send a card to my family on Valentine's Day with my pics on the front and inside it will say "Happy V Day!"


----------



## x-amy-x

Hi. Sticking my head in here. I'm not round much anymore but pop in every so often. I'm due may 2nd with my 6th baby. I have a 4 year old named caitlyn and a one year old named connie and 3 special angel girls Evie darcie and Ava. Connie was born at 26 weeks so I'm getting close to that date and I'm very nervous. Get steroids and another scan on Monday!


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

StefanieC said:


> Does your DH know about the risk of you changing the cat box?

it's really only a risk in the first trimester...and our cat is an all indoor cat he has never been outside so it would be rly unlikely that he would have a disease like toxoplasmosis since cats usually get it from eating things outside, etc. mostly i dont clean it bc it makes me gag just at the sight of it...lol but hubby still complains about having to do it.


----------



## StefanieC

VmrsbabcockV said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> Does your DH know about the risk of you changing the cat box?
> 
> it's really only a risk in the first trimester...and our cat is an all indoor cat he has never been outside so it would be rly unlikely that he would have a disease like toxoplasmosis since cats usually get it from eating things outside, etc. mostly i dont clean it bc it makes me gag just at the sight of it...lol but hubby still complains about having to do it.Click to expand...

Oh I see! I've never had a cat so wasn't sure. Ew I can imagine the smell doesn't exactly help your sickness.


----------



## jtink28

no major cravings for me, either! i tend to prefer salty over sweet, though, and my mom made sure to tell me that of course, it was a boy! haha.

just got my hair trimmed and colored today. finally! made me feel less fat and gross and pregnant and more like a girl :)


----------



## Sass827

Happy v day girls! 
I'm craving sweets and cinnamon.


----------



## pinktiara

its funny with my first I had to have bacon like had to have it and peanut butter cups. This time around its more like I feel like this or that but its not desperate like with my first haha and i am sleeping in the middle of the night normally thank goodness so none of those cravings hahah


----------



## Lady H

Hi Ladies, thought I'd do a Foxy and post a pic of me before we went to a 21st party last night. Makes a change from pics of my PJ's!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oooh Lady H. Beautiful bump. :)

And I love your dress!! I have nothing fancy at all that fits me. I'm just in jeans and leggings every day! 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend. 

DH is being an angel and doing loads of sorting. Lots to go to the dump I think. Hopefully over the next couple of weeks we can get our bedrooms sorted. (DH and I are going to move into the spare room and make our current room the nursery.) 

Had a lovely time in the bath this morning. Baby kept kicking and my belly was jumping. I had water in my belly button and it was like the T-Rex water cup bit in Jurassic Park. Lol.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

amy-x: hey hunnie... welcome :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1110341_zpsc3c196c0.jpg

Ive made a nappy lol... Think i might do some specific small ones, as this is a BTP... but kind of bulky


----------



## Longing2bAMum

That's really good Babee, looks shop bought :D How much did it cost to make, or will it cost to make a load? I'm still waiting on my material but making all my own wipes and a play mat etc, so much cheaper than buying brand new, and tailored to what you want, I haven't seen any fluffy pink nappies around :thumbup: :D


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I love it Babee - you're so clever. :)

Do you have a photo of the inside? Xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Longing2bmum... To be honest I haven't worked out costs hahaha... 

But i paid...

pink blanket cost £7.00
cream micro fleece blanket (inside) was £2.50 on offer in primark lol...
White PUL in between fabrics for waterproof... 100x150cm £11.00
Poppers were £4.50 for 100 sets
Elastic was £1.50 for 5metres

I think I'm going to buy some ready made bamboo soakers/inserts.. As the price of them ready made, makes no sense for me to make them lol I'll try and work it out later on lol

Cup cake I never thought about that... I shall take a picture in abit and show you... I put in a slit at the back inside, so I could stuff it :)... This is the 4th nappy I've made so far and each one I've done slightly different, it's soo hard to tell what will work without testing on a baby haha


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Oh how I miss primark lol Thats really good, so I would imagine soo much cheaper with those small costs :D I've just bought some fleece blankets for making some bits and for lining the back of my blanket with because they only cost £2.50 ish, you can't pass up offers like that :) i'm going to make bibs with the fleece too, the babies will all have a colourful fleecy overload :haha:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Oh i've bought bamboo soakers from ebay, they were quite cheap if you wanted the link?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Just some advice ladies which I'm sure you all realised before I did but wanted to share anyway. 

Check your fleece before you commit it to nappy use etc. 

I have some fleece I wanted to cut into nappy liners. 

Glad I tested it as when I poured water on it it all sat on top. Wouldn't let a drop through. 

So it'll be great to make wraps/outers for. But would be the worst liner ever! Lol.

I've since googled and it seems that it must be the very thin micro fleece for nappies. 

Shame as its harder to get that in patterns etc.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Good advice cupcake, i'm using it as the backing for my bibs for that very reason, so that it doesn't take the water through and make the baby's clothes and chest wet :thumbup:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

longing2b can i have the link please hunnie :)

The fleece ive used inside is Microfleece and outside ive just used fluffy fleece (not sure what the propper name of that is lol) I did a little tester on the fleece with some water..

Fleece is good in some aspects, but terrible when you need it to soak up liquids...

so in my nappies ive got microfleece, bamboo inserts, PUL waterproof fabric and then fluffy fleece for outside... i think i need to make my elastic shorter to get more of a tighter fitting, the size i was reccomended for a pattern, just seems wayy to big if ya get me? hmmm i dont want gappy nappies round legs lol


----------



## Hann12

That's brilliant Babee!! I'm so impressed! Cloth nappies are a bit bulky so don't worry too much about that. 

Just thought I'd mention that itti bitti have a sale on 60% off nappies on their website so £5-5.50 for a nappy which is great for them as they are lovely and great quality. I am hoping my LO fits them nicely as I've got loads of them now lol as I bought some preloved but not used as well! But figure they have a great resell value if they don't work for us anyway. Must stop buying cloth nappies now!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Ooooh Hann!! Thanks sooo much for that!!!

I got 3 pairs of breast pads, 3 aios and 2 sios in medium (I have some small already) for £31!!!

Bargain!!!


----------



## MightyMom

I would recommend putting the slit for the pocket/insert in the front. That way you can pull it out without having to touch poop!


----------



## Hann12

Charlie bananas are front pockets, but none of the rest that I have are. I'm currently using disposable liners in cases of poop, but we only get one episode a day with DD. obviously with a newborn there's a lot more!

Cupcake - glad you got some! I got 2 larges and 4 small for £35 including postage. Pretty good seeing as people sell them preloved at around £5-6. I figured I may as well buy them then if they don't work for us i'll resell.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Babee, I got *these* and *these* in the bamboo, although they seem to be sold out at the moment, but i'm sure they'll get more in before you need them :)

Well my little guy seems to be showing me what he's made of at the moment, he hasn't stopped moving since yesterday evening, he wiggled about all last night and is still going strong now :haha: I wonder if this is how little sleep i'm in for :haha:


----------



## lpjkp

Wow ladies...a lot of talk about re-usable nappies!!! Oh my god, babee, the nappy you made looks absolutely amazing! I read all the posts, but they mind-boggle me with all the layers and materials etc...I wish I'd had more guts to try them, they sound ace! DH hated the idea of re-usable nappies though, so he kind of put his foot down from the start! x

We had our first of two 4D private ultrasounds yesterday, and it was an absolutely amazing experience! My parents came along to this one (DH's parents will be coming to the next one, hopefully)...my mom was slightly testing though whilst visiting...just a few of the things she said whilst she was up here:

-Looks down at my belly: "Eurgh, you're carrying very low...is it even normal to carry that low? It doesn't look good".
-Teary at the scan, says to the sonographer: "I don't even see why I'm emotional, I've got so many grand kids anyway that it shouldn't bother me anymore".
-When watching the screen at the scan: "Oh, I'm so glad he looks like he has your nose (To me) and not his (About my DH)"...Cue my DH biting his lip yet again (He's got a perfectly lovely straight nose!)
-When coming out of the scan: "Thank you for letting me see her..." At which point, I have to remind my mom that 1) It's a boy and 2) She's known he's been a boy since November! 
-She kept trying to drop in that my sister was "very upset" that we hadn't allowed her to come...we'd only invited parents due to restrictions on the number of guests! Needless to say, it was like a broken record being played over and over again!

I know my mom means well, but she can be very insensitive sometimes! My dad, on the other hand, was absolutely fantastic, supportive and enjoyed every second, and that made everything worth it!

So, to finish my seemingly long essay, here are some photos of little Jenson Theo at 24 weeks! He was a stubborn little bugger and DID NOT want to move his hands from his face, but we managed to get a few good shots...he loves to yawn and he's a real thumb sucker!!

First one was one 16+4 for comparison!
 



Attached Files:







16+4.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3









24 weeks-4D pic (1).jpg
File size: 91.6 KB
Views: 4









24 week-4D pic (3).jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3









24 week-4D pic (4).jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









24 week-4D pic (5).jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jtink28

happy v-day to me!!! :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Lovely photos LP :) Sorry about your mum being a bit of a pain. We all know people like that. My Dad can be a little odd like that sometimes, but I think it's becasue he doesn't know how to handle his emotions etc as well and does it to stop himself crying etc.

Happy V-Day jtink!! Whoop. Xx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

LP, the more people I talk to on BnB, the more I realise that everyones parents seem to act that way, I thought it was just my parents that were so crap, but I guess we're all going through it one way or another :hugs: I'm sorry she was so insensitive at such a special time, hopefully the inlaws will handle it better? :D

Happy V day jtink :wohoo:


----------



## Hann12

Happy v day jtink!

LP - lovely photos! Sorry your mum was a pain. They do tend to say silly things! It's nice that you even took them. My mil always says annoying things, though they are normally a criticism of me and the way I've cleaned or the way I organise my kitchen. I think parents just don't think before they speak. That's how children are, perhaps the older you get the more you regress back to being a child and think its acceptable lol!

We've just said Mil could come for 2 visits to stay over the next 2 months but that's still not enough! The complaint we immediately got was that her train is £5 more because she's be going home on a sat (total price is £20 as a return Liverpool to London so is a bargain), but she says that in the hope she can stay longer. We said we would pay the difference! She tells everyone she is coming 'to help' but she doesn't really, I just get criticised and I can't do the things I would normally do like meet my friends and their babies because she's here! And my lovely DH always manages to be out at least one night so I end up alone days and nights with her! So annoying!!


----------



## lpjkp

Happy v day tink!

im not sure the in laws will be much better! We decided that,because they've made a greater effort to be involved,it would be nicer to have them come to the 31 week scan when hes most greatly developed,which we thought was sweet. We were wrong! Instead,they've gotten the hump because my parents went first


----------



## Longing2bAMum

:haha: it's impossible to win :dohh:

Hann I think you might be right about regressing back with age, they are completely like children sometimes, my OH is forever telling my FIL off for things he should know better about lol


----------



## Hann12

Lol LP! My MIL would def be the same! She constantly makes comparisons about how much time my mum has with DD! She doesn't get that when she visits she stays for 3-4 days whereas my mum comes more frequently but for a day at a time grrr


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I live next door to my MIL and you can see the jealousy oozing from my mum, whenever she says something about MIL her face turns all evil and almost disgusted, and the first time she came for a visit here, she spent the entire week complaining and not appreciating anything about where I live. In reality when I spend more than a week with my parents at home, the novelty of having me there wears off quickly and they get bored of spending time with me and DH and whenever I speak they seem so distant, and then the bitchy comments start. and at my home I can go weeks without seeing my MIL unless I happen to go outside at the same time as she does :haha: she's an annoying woman and I avoid her as much as possible, I think in my mums head i'm hanging out with them everyday and being all pally with them and maybe even calling them mum and dad :haha: that couldn't be further from the truth :D


----------



## jtink28

i guess i'm kindof lucky, because even though i don't love my in-laws, they are quiet about their opinions. they are uber-crazy-religious, and tend to keep their warped and strange views to themselves. (my FIL thinks women wearing pants is obscene (?), and that drinking is the way of the devil...yeah.)

the only thing i've had a problem with is that my FIL wants to be at the hospital when the baby is born. i'm a naturally extremely private person, and can't stand the idea that someone will be waiting for me to deliver the baby. (with his other grandchild, there is a picture of him holding the baby WHILE the mother is still in stirrups, getting stitched. NO FREAKING WAY.) we've told him we'll call him when we are ready for visitors, but he can't understand, and is very upset about it, saying things like, "it's MY grandchild!" he doesn't understand that it's MY child, and he had his chance with his 4 boys. we've decided we just aren't telling him or MIL when i go into labor - we'll just call and say, "oh, by the way, jackson was born yesterday. do you want to come see him now?" heheheee. :haha: ah, the joys of in-laws!!!

my parents live 2,000 miles away, so i don't have to deal with that, but i miss them terribly, and kinda wish they were here to annoy me!!


----------



## TTCBean

I've had a migraine going on 24 hours... yuck. I am feeling pretty fatigued so I took my blood pressure, it's 91/61. Pretty low, explains why I am so tired lately!


----------



## Hann12

I know how you feel ttc, I have naturally low blood pressure but think its got even lower, better get to the doctors as last time it went really low, bottom number under 50. Feeling sick and faint a lot. Doesn't help that I think the baby is in a weird position and may be kicking an organ because I feel worse when I feel kicks


----------



## jtink28

i also have naturally low BP - it runs in my family. (it's better than high BP, but it can make you feel icky all the same!)
if you start feeling very badly, let your doctor know. if you don't normally have really low BP, it's something the doctor should be aware of. 
hope you feel better very soon!!! i'm in chicago, so i know that there's nothing worse than feeling crappy on a freezing midwest winter day when you can't go outside. :(


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks hann and jtink - I have normally low bp too, it's just been lower this pregnancy. I'm usually around 107/65 or so prepregnancy. I'll be calling my midwife if this headache doesn't go away by late afternoon.

jtink, I am about 2.5 hours away from you (Kalamazoo), so we're probably experiencing the same weather, it's so yucky outside! I want sunshine... thank goodness we're giving birth in the spring!


----------



## jtink28

i know, ttc! this weather stinks. i am SO happy the baby will be born in the spring, and my maternity leave is going to happen in the summer! yay!


----------



## maybesoon

Hello ladies.... Hope everyone is having a great day & staying warm. The high here today is set for 30 F with a low of 15 F tonight.... EEEEKKKK! I live in West Central Texas for a reason darn it!!!!

Well I made it back from my 1 hour GTT test... Keeping my fingers crossed that I passed!!! I really do not want to go back for the 3 hour test. I find it a little ridiculous that they don't get the test results for 48-72 hours, that's total BS! I wish I would have taken my meter with me so I could have checked it & known myself in 2 seconds..... 

We got our living room floor sanded & refinished this weekend! I left for my cousin's baby shower on Saturday & came home to a house full of dust!!! I almost freaked out at first, but DH ushered me into our bedroom where I spent the remaining part of the evening until all the dust settled. I have to admit.... He did a FANTASTIC job & they look amazing! I tried taking a couple of pictures yesterday, but I couldn't get any to take that show the floor the justice it deserves. Something about the lighting when I take a picture it changes the way it looks completely.... 

Wishing everyone a great day!!!!


----------



## julesjules100

Great 3d photos LP!

Happy V day jtink! X


----------



## Hann12

TTC bean my BP is normally around 90/65 so I dread to think what it could be now! Must get it checked!


----------



## jtink28

ladies in the US, this might be something to look into, if you're wanting to breastfeed. 

i found out today that my insurance covers the rental of a breastpump 100%. meaning that i won't have to buy a breastpump or pay for the rental! instead of buying one at the store, i can rent one through my OB or hospital, and the hospital bills my insurance instead of me. how amazing is that?? i have United Health. 

just thought i would pass that info along, as it just saved me over $300!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks for the info jtink! Wish I would have thought about that before I got mine. But I'm not going to complain. I got a great deal on mine. I paid only $90.00 for a $300.00 pump.


----------



## kezziek

Lovely scan photos lpjkp! He looks so sweet xxx

Cold here too but thankfully no snow yet where I am- phew. Everyone really wants it to snow but it does make life really difficult for getting to work and i dont like driving/walking around in icy conditions with my precious bundle and my little ones. I'm very good at slipping on my bum!

Got grotty headache today too work just dragged and dragged today. Am hoping to actually sleep tonight and have more energy for it all tommorow.

I love my MIL- shes hugely untactful but she never intends to upset she was just brought up in the east end of London and they don't tread carefully on anyones toes. We are the conplete opposite but we get on really well and I know she would do anything for me. I'm very lucky to have her as I don't really have a good relationship with my stepmother and my own Mum died when I was a wee one. 

I must admit I am dreading being a Mil one day just cos I worry I will just get it all wrong and be the baddy one but I hope I will just be able to be a loving and yet underbearing as possible (tricky balance lol). I really feel for you with difficult relationships as so hard when you have children as there seems this pressure to spend more time with them :-/xxx


----------



## JaysBaby

I forgot to mention...


&#55356;&#57216;I'm having a girl&#55356;&#57216;


----------



## Babee_Bugs

thanx for the links Longing2bmum :)

I got some bargain nappies the other night :haha: Nappies

19 of them for 99p! with loads of liners. No idea what there gonna be like and no idea if i need to use outer wraps with them... so we shall see :)


----------



## Hann12

Wow Babee! Worth the 99p I'm sure, even if its just for the material or the boosters!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Yeah definately worth getting for 99p, wow, hope they are amazing and a better bargain than you imagined :D


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Where did you get a deal that good Babee?

I thought I did we'll today with getting 2 BG Flip covers (1 pink, 1 Lovelace - my favourite) 6 flip inserts, a brand new TB Nature Girl Flexiwrap and 2 econobums prefolds for £30 including post. :) All washed but never used more than a couple of times if at all. 

Really shouldn't have after the Itti sale yesterday but I've been wanting some flips.


----------



## Hann12

Bargain cupcake! I bought some new flips on sale the other day £15 including an insert each for 2. Heard they are good but yet to try them!


----------



## kezziek

Whoops sorry double post. My phones being strange.

Also I do apologise for my many grammatical and spelling errors, I just can't type very well on my phone xxxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Ooh where was that from Hann? X


----------



## Hann12

It was on baba me but they don't seem to be doing the inserts and the wraps for £7.50 now, they seem to just have wraps for that.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Cupcake I just bought them off eBay... When I spotted them there were ending very soon, so I just put a bid on and won them... Courier is collecting them tomorrow, as the seller wouldn't take to post office for me lol.. So hopefully there alright :)


----------



## Sass827

Wonderful pictures LP! I'd say jenson has your lips for sure! 
Parents and in laws are so tough. I think we will keep our birth a Secret until we are ready for company too. Or at least I hope DH will.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

im buggered on the birth front, everyone knows when im going in for 100% bluerghhhhh

although this time my mum is coming down to theatre with me (Lee's choice/decision) to be honest i would rather my mum, hes abit panicky when it comes to newborns and people watching and also he finds it hard to dress them, and obviously i wont be able to dress her etc :( and my mum is a whizz with babies lol oh and he hates hospitals!!! i mean with absolute passion, with ashton (youngest) i had him at 12:16pm and he helped get him dressed, as i couldnt... then he took a picture and went!!! so for about 3-4 hours it was just me and ashton... me stuck in bed having to buzz the midwifes every time ashton was crying etc... Im wanting to breastfeed from the word go so i know my mum will be quite happy to stay all day with us and help :)

But only my mum, the boys and lee will be coming up to the hospital on the 23rd and then anyone else can come the next day or wait till when i get home lol its tough if they dont like it lol


----------



## lpjkp

It must be such a lovely thing knowing exactly when your little girl will arrive babee! With all the trouble that we've had with families that hate each other etc, we're a little stuck on what to do when the time comes...my mom keeps insisting in front of my husband that i "won't cope" without her, and that she NEEDS to come stay, no matter how much I tell her that is NOT going to happen and that myself and DH will cope just fine!

Then the whole argument about visiting after Jenson arrives stresses me out...we both live a couple of hours away from family, so they'll have to travel a couple of hours to visit him. But, with having two dogs, a cat, and having to adjust both them, us and Jenson to a little family routine, I don't want people staying overnight and interfering with that. It makes our family angry though when we try and explain that to them nicely? I just don't want to be up all hours of the night and have to tread lightly and not be able to sit on my own sofa because someone else is lying on it! Grrrrr, who knew that having a baby would end up so complicated?! lol x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

It is nice to know, but then its also like :O because thats it! thats when shes getting evicted from the oven and just knowing the date, makes it all of a sudden feel like its just round the Corner :/ its just strange lol

See i can understand why your Mom is saying that you will need her... Well not her in a sense of her as a person because shes your mom... but you will need Someone and if DH is going to be at home with you for first initial days/weeks, thats all you will need. Im very lucky in the sense that both of our families live in the same town and my granda lives 3 doors down and my mum lives round the corner lol.. when i had my 2nd son, she was an absolute godsend!, i would be wiped out after being up all night, so she would take him out for a walk abit of fresh air, whilst i got some sleep... Even this time round she has already said to me, look ive took a week off work... because (my OH is self employed, but it subcontracted to work specific hours and on wednesday, thursday and friday he cant pick the boys up from school) so my mum said she will help to pick them up as OH can take them on the morning. I said to her oh dont do that, you need the hours to work and she was like well you arent exactly going to be able to walk to the school to get them after you've had a section... and shes right.

But if she had to stay with us for a few days or the In laws had too... i would have to put my foot down! 

Everyone assumes you have a baby and its all sweet, lovely, idillic blah blah... yeh right!!!! You feel like utter SHIT, your drained from being a wake at night, so generally your ratty to begin with, your bleeding down there like you wouldnt believe!!! its not nice(many of knickers and pj bottoms were ruined!)... Then your constipated because your sooo scared to just go to the toilet... Your boobs are leaking everywhere, everything sticks to those (breast pads are a must lol).. Then you have to contend with a baby that can projectile vomit EVERYWHERE and those pesky boys can pee like you wouldnt believe and its usually either all over you or all over themselves...

so with all that to contend with... believe me the last thing you will need to people to stay with you, because everything is heightened emotionally etc... it will annoy the life out of you.. If Layla went on to have babies i would never ever suggest to stay with her, if she asked me fine... but i would never say to her that i want too even if i had to a 8 hour round driving trip... Maybies your mom has forgotten those initial days/first week when everything is new and strange/borderline stressful... its great shes willing to help you, but to be honest i think it would hinder your ability to use your mother instinct, if other people kept muddling in all the time you will never be able to learn on your own and learn to see what works and what doesnt...

I say that from personal experience, i lived with my mum when i had my oldest till he was 18 months old... my mum and nana took over really, i dont think there meant to do it, but it was sort of like well we've had children before so we know what were doing etc and often got told, do this that way or do that this way etc... but all that did was push me out and not feel connected to my son, and when i had my second son we had our own home that time and it honestly felt like i never had a baby before, because my mum and nana just took over the first time... so it was a whole new learning curve for me.


oooppps ive just blabbered on and on ahhaa... what i was trying to say is, Having a newborn to begin with isnt Glamourous its very far from it and its Hard... But if you rely on other people to help out at the beginning your missing out on that vital bonding and learning the ropes from scratch... If you dont want people to come and stay etc... That is totally your choice and people will have to respect it :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/P1110393_zps9391c89a.jpg

we have snow!!!!!!!! and lots of the bloody stuff aswell lol


----------



## Hann12

I felt exactly the same as you first time round LP and you should stick to your guns on it! My parents came on day 2 but stayed with my aunt and uncle who at the time lived a 20 min walk from us, then my in laws came after a week but they stayed with my BIL. I really didn't want over night guests, and actually found it all too much having my in laws there for 3 days in a row that soon after the birth. You are really emotional, my MIL interferred constantly, and at one point held my DD for 3 hours and wouldn't hand her back. It was very distressing. 
Babee you have reminded me of why I def don't want them staying this time around. I was going to let them stay after about 2 weeks but even then I might find it too stressful. For me second time around is all about us forming a bond as a family and for DD not to feel put out in any way and if my inlaws are there I know they'll keep taking her away when actually I want her with me so that she doesn't feel distanced.
I think the problem is that most grandmothers to be either forget how it was for them when they gave birth, or it was very different as they tended to be in hospital for 4/5 days so had that bit of recovery time, plus their mothers probably lived down the road from them so they didn't need to worry about overnight guests. So they really lack understanding in our cases, which makes it hard!!


----------



## TTCBean

We've been discussing with family when they're allowed to visit, etc lately. I live out of country as my family, so any family that visits will have to stay here at least a week. EDD is May 5, my Dad asked if he (and my stepmom) could come June 1-8 (had to book off time at work in advance, and this time was only available near due date), so his visit isn't so bad, since we'll have about a month to adjust before his visit. But my Mom and Grandma on the other hand... they have no definite plans, but want to be here ASAP!!! and have made it clear. I told them about a million times we just want to be left alone for a week to adjust... I'd actually prefer them to just wait until June, too, but that isn't going to happen. Makes me feel really stressed. My Mom says I will need the help, but DH is going to be here (works from home) and is super helpful.... plus my Mom isn't actually helpful at all, she's sorta selfish and expects me to do a lot for her when she visits. YIKES... family! DH family lives all within 2 hours so they'll most likely come for day visits after the week mark...


----------



## Hann12

Ttc my inlaws weren't helpful at all when they visited us last time, all they wanted to do was hold DD. I was BF so had to keep leaving the room as I didn't want to feed in front of FIL or MIL for that matter. They are also REALLY fussy eaters and we had to cater for them, thankfully only for lunch but that's bad enough. They didn't help with any cleaning, food shops or anything. When my parents came they sorted out all the food each time and cooked. They even got us food for our evening meals. That's the kind if help you do appreciate! I know if my inlaws come this time every day will be a pain on what on earth we can feed them. I'll have just given birth and I'll want thing I like but instead I'd be subjected to their tastes which quite frankly are bland and boring. My FIL won't even try pizza or pasta for example and they are hardly exotic!! He sees them as foreign food. 
I just can't be bothered with having to accommodate them. 
Last time I said they would have to book their tickets once my DD is born but they ignored me and just booked for 10 days after due date so they landed on our doorstep when she was a week old. I hated every moment of it as MIL wanted to do everything and interferes with everything. Dreading the 'when can I come' conversation and I know it's not far off as she wants to book her train ticket 6 weeks in advance so I figure I have 6-8 weeks before it all kicks off! Fabulous!!


----------



## jtink28

my in-laws live about an hour away, so i'm sure they will be wanting to come over very often. thank goodness they both have full-time jobs still, and won't be able to just pop over. my FIL is the agressive, demanding one who just grates on my nerves. my MIL is a sweet, meek woman who is easily domineered by my FIL. I just don't want any visitors for the first few days home. they can come see me in the hospital, after the baby is born, but i want to relax and get used to having a baby!

my dad and stepmom live 2,000 miles away, and will be coming in early june to see baby. however, they are staying in a hotel when they come. (my stepmom is a NIGHTMARE, so thank goodness!) my dad is very helpful, however, and adores babies, and we are very close. my mom and sister will be coming the week after my dad, and staying with us. BUT my mom is the most helpful person ever, and i know she'll cook, clean and do laundry and basically help me with whatever. she's had 5 children, so i trust her!

ugh. in-laws. blech.


----------



## TTCBean

My Father and StepMom have never visited us before, so it's going to be interesting how it all plays out!! Not sure how they are as house guests... I am hoping they take care of themselves, get some groceries they like, etc. I can't be bothered worrying and catering!!! My StepMom is pretty gentle spoken and is clean and thoughtful so I'm hoping it all goes okay with them. My Dad is usually generous too, when we'd visit he'd take us out to eat and always make sure we were well.
My Mom on the other hand is a big baby and is demanding, not once has she paid for meals or groceries, she's not very helpful at all... she even expects me to PAY for her flight here... I don't have money to do that but she's guilt tripping me lately, throws in stabs here and there. I'm just going to have to be blunt and tell her, it's my special time with my new little family.


----------



## bobbles86

see I have the complete opposite opinion on this, it's funny how we all live differently regarding family.

we are very close with our families and I would be disappointed if both my parents and dh's didn't come to see our baby on the day/ day after he's born.

but obviously I see where you're coming from and its totally your choice, just find it interesting how we're all different :)

kate x


----------



## StefanieC

I count myself pretty lucky in that my MIL lives nearly 3 hours away so her visit will have to be planned which i am very glad about as her boyfriend grates on me as he is rude and intolerant and she is very overbearing and thinks she knows best about everything and smokes constantly. Luckily we won't have the room for people to stay in our flat so they will have to stay elsewhere. My FIL lives about half hour away so he won't be staying over either, we will more likely take baby to him instead as my BIL lives with him too who i get on really well with. My dad lives only an hour away but they would only visit for a few hours which is good cos we don't get on but his wife is ok. When my mom comes to visit she will stay here as she lives about 2 hours away and is so helpful, whenever she is here she does the dishes and helps with cooking and cleaning etc and she doesn't mind sleeping on the couch as she is only 5'2'', or she will bring a blow up mattress to sleep on our living room floor. Her and my DH get on really well too which is definitely a bonus as she isn't too overbearing.


----------



## jtink28

^^exact same with my mom. my DH loves my mom, so we have no qualms about her staying with us on the couch or blow-up mattress.

i WISH my in-laws lived farther away!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

I count myself extremely lucky in the inlaws section. My MIL, FIL & SIL are all amazing & stay out of everything but let me know they are there if we ever need anything. I love that. My Mom on the other hand..... She is going to be the issue. She will be the one constantly trying to tell me EVERYTHING WE ARE DOING WRONG!!!! She does this with my brother & his wife & they live over 8 hours away in Colorado! 

Have any of you thought about who will be in the delivery with you other than DH? I know my MIL won't be in there & I honestly DO NOT want my Mom as she will drive me insane.


----------



## jtink28

only my husband will be in the delivery room.
i don't want anyone else seeing my business, or being a part of the magical time that is mine and my husband's when we meet our boy for the first time.


----------



## StefanieC

I think it'll be just my DH and even he is under instructions to stay near my head lol.


----------



## jtink28

haha, stefanie, my husband too! he does not want to see all the icky business (he accidentally looked when his daughter was born, and he still doesn't like to talk about it, LOL!!)


----------



## StefanieC

I have warned him that if he looks he will regret it as it will not be a nice sight lol.


----------



## maybesoon

Stefanie, my hubby has been instructed the same. He saw it all with his dd & says he never wants to see that ever again!!!


----------



## TTCBean

o


----------



## julesjules100

I really want my mum in the theatre with me for my C section but I know I can't deny my DH that if they only allow one person. I'm hoping they will let two people in there but have yet to ask.... 

The hospital I'm at unfortunately has unrestricted visiting hours (although people are asked to leave by 10pm). We did a tour this weekend and when the nurse said that I "joked" to her that we were going to tell everyone that visitors were not allowed at all. I feel mean but I had an ulterior motive for saying that in front of DH - I REALLY don't want his family trying to come to the hospital right after I've had a C section... His parents are really sweet but it's not the point for me. I just want time to process things, to rest as much as I can and to get to know my baby. The C section doesn't sound glamorous (still have catheters in situ etc after the op) so the last thing I want is anyone around to witness that. I even had a girlfriend who was seriously offended that I said she couldn't come to the hospital and said that she was just going to show up anyway! Who does that!!

Anyway, my Mum is going to stay over in the room with me for the 3 nights that I'm there as she can help with the baby. I know my DH will be a good dad but he has no experience with caring for a baby and he is a TERRIBLE nurse to look after me, lol!He's the last person I want caring for me post-op. Mum is going to stay with us for 5 weeks after the baby but she's the only one I want staying in the house. DH's family has been told that they are staying with their other son. I just hope that they want to give us a couple of weeks to adjust before wanting to come over....

x


----------



## BabyMay

I completely agree with you!


----------



## pinktiara

well dr pretty much narrowed my c section down to first week in may so thats a bit nicer to know but she said I wont know the exact date till much closer too how is hubby suppose to book time off with no idea what day this kid is coming grrr. I dont speak to my mother and I don't have a father so it will be my inlaws again just MIL and FIL they were so helpful last time and we get along great. Plus we currently live below them until August so that will be helpful too. I will probably also have my bestfriend there too on the day babes is born other than that everyone can wait till a few days after I get home like they did with Carter.


----------



## Sass827

I love this conversation! You all make me feel so normal! 
I only want DH in the delivery room and no one in waiting on the day of. I feel it will just add to the pressure. And my parents and in laws are very selfish and grabby when it comes to babies, so I don't want them there the day she is born. Visits at the hospital the day after are fine, but not the day of or the day we bring her home. I just want those special moments to be undisturbed by other people's demands. 
Initially I had asked my parents to come visit the weekend after and my mom to stay for the week DH goes back to work (they live a 7 hour drive away) but I'm starting to question the week long stay after the drama my mom has been pulling since Christmas. Maybe they should just come for the weekend then go? Do you girls think I will be ok alone about 10 days post delivery? I guess I'm a little scared of post partum depression when DH goes back to work. 
Were hosting my mil and her husband a weekend later just for the weekend. They are a three day drive away, so they will fly, but i have no idea how they will figure out when to buy tickets? 
I think my FIL will visit at the hospital the day after as he is only a 3 hour drive, but I 
honestly not care what he wants to do as I love having him and his gf around.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

maybesoon said:


> Have any of you thought about who will be in the delivery with you other than DH? I know my MIL won't be in there & I honestly DO NOT want my Mom as she will drive me insane.

because im having a section, im only allowed one person in with me, which is Crap, but there is sooo many people in theatre at the time of the section, that i can see why there is only one person allowed blah blah


----------



## Babee_Bugs

See I get on great with the In Laws there have told me on numerous occasions that im the Daughter there never had! etc

But C-sections arent Glamourous, emergency or planned.. Im even concerned about allowing my boys up the same day, as ill still be in bed, catheter in, drips in back of hands and thats if everything goes ok... My oldest i dont think it would bother him, but my youngest is a very emotional and very much a mummy's boy and i dont know if he would assume hospital, drips, monitors etc as me being poorly (my OH brought him up to the hospital after i had brain surgery, and as you can imagine i was very poorly and that deffo wasnt a pretty sight it really affected him for a while)... I think we might need to talk to him on what to expect in a child manner so hes not shocked etc :/


----------



## Hann12

To be honest after labour isn't glamorous whether you have had a c section or not. I didn't but did have an epidural so had a catheter, had an episiotomy so was in pain down 'there' and I was bleeding heavily (I actually wore old lady incontinence pants to catch the blood loss). I was no way having anyone visit me in that condition, plus it's our private time adjusting as a family. I was only there for 12 hours post birth anyway. This time I'm aiming at 6 hours. There is so much going on in your body that unless you are very comfortable with the person I wouldn't recommend telling people they can visit, you can always change your mind if you feel differently when it happens, better that way than saying they can then decide they can't. 

Sass - I'm sure you'll be fine alone post birth. I had my DH with me for 2.5 weeks then my mum for 3 days but I was itching to be alone and do things my way. Yes it's hard and you more than likely will have days where there is lots if crying (baby and you) but they are the exception for most people not the rule. 
I think I got through my days by always getting up and showering (felt fresher and more awake) and by going out every day, I don't mean big outings but to the supermarket, newsagent, see Nct friends if you are doing Nct. It really helps getting out and seeing normality.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann I totally agree...

With my first son i never really gave much thought into the whole Visitors coming etc etc... He was an emergency C-section and so i was in hospital for 3 days... But because it was an emergency, previously to having him i was set for a normal VBAC delivery and so would of been out of hospital within 12 hours...

I dont know what my family were thinking or whether there were just too eager to see him (he was 8 days late, so not sure if this added to the eagerness of them) But there came in the droves!!! it was overwhelming... but where i gave birth was in our local hospital and in the same town as all of our family so there only had to walk to the hospital... But my GOD it was rediculus, I had been in labour for 3 days, i had the whole gas and air, drugs of this and that, epidural that failed, then Emergency section, this was at 7pm on the friday... Saturday visiting times which i think was 2pm-4pm and the only times my partner could come and visit me... everyone came and then there were peed off because there was only 2 allowed at any one time... So that in turn pushed my OH out the door as, he had already seen him! then there all came back again at 6-8pm again the same visiting hours that my OH was only allowed to come... It was awful!!! i was shattered, then trying to please everyone by allowing people time to see baby etc, then having to deal with OH kicking off and complaining, which of course i can see from his point of view now... There all came back on the sunday and the monday!!!! There basically robbed us of us being a family for the very first time!!

The day i came Home, i litterally walked through the door and here was all my family trudging through into my mums house to see him... it ended up me and OH sitting in the kitchen trying to claw back to normality whilst there all coo'ed over him in the Sitting room! It was awful!... 

With my 2nd son, it was a planned section, so i knew when i was going to be having him and the hospital was out of town this time, so that stopped alot of family who didnt drive from coming to see me lol... I was prepared that time and deffo prepared this time lol!


I deffo think its easier to say now, no visitors etc, rather than say yeh come and see me etc etc to then tell them not too


----------



## bobbles86

hi ladies,

I'm 22 weeks today.. just 2 weeks to go to v day, can't wait for that :)

we will get lots of family members visiting the hospital... last time I'd just had a section and my cousin came to see us, I was in a nightie, bleeding heavily and feeling crap, couldn't move etc... she brought her new boyfriend... I mean why?? It was the first time I'd ever seen him. Was very awkward... and now she's with somebody else. no thought for anyone else that girl!!


----------



## lpjkp

Oh no bobbles!!! That must have been mortifying!! I'd have told him to wait outside for her!lol

I think we may have just sorted our "visiting" situation out...because we live in an army barracks, we can book a flat for visiting family...only problem is, it gets booked up well in advance! Even though I have no idea when little Jenson will decide to arrive, for now I've booked up the flat for the 2nd and 3rd weekend after our due date...people can lump it until then I guess and, unless they're only looking to do a long day trip to visit, they won't be staying in our home!x


----------



## maybesoon

Oh Heck NO! I know that my parents & DH's parents & sister will be coming up to the hospital to see Mason but that's about it. And when we go home there will be very limited visitation going on. I'm not a very hospitable person when I'm not feeling well so it's in their best interest to stay away!!! Not to mention.... We have a lock on the front door & I WILL be using it!!!!


----------



## pinktiara

Babee_Bugs said:


> maybesoon said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you thought about who will be in the delivery with you other than DH? I know my MIL won't be in there & I honestly DO NOT want my Mom as she will drive me insane.
> 
> because im having a section, im only allowed one person in with me, which is Crap, but there is sooo many people in theatre at the time of the section, that i can see why there is only one person allowed blah blahClick to expand...

Same for me it will only be hubby in there which is all i would want but after it will be his parents and my bff


----------



## pinktiara

I was induced with my first he was a week late didn't want to come out so got the epidural which didn't work waited all day nothing was happening than his heart rate started dropping so they had to go in and get him than i ended up getting a spinal so much drugs in my back it was awful for days i felt like i was being kicked in the back. Had him monday night at 5 it was the next day they took the iv out and the catheter and I was up and about. I left the weds and went back to normal life within reason hubby only had two days off so I did it all myself it wasn't as bad as i thought until I would get brave and think i didn't need drugs anymore haha I was very specific on visits etc I dont care what people think i just had a baby its alot on me and I wasnt going to be forced to have anyone i didnt want there.


----------



## jtink28

does anyone's husband get paternity leave?

it's not very common in the US, but my husband works for a very large company here, and just found out he gets a week paid paternity leave.


----------



## maybesoon

That's cool jtink.... I'm not sure if Shane gets paid paternity leave or if he's just planning on using vacation leave, but he has said he was taking off the first week or so when Mason is born. I will have to ask him tonight....


----------



## jtink28

my husband will take off 2 full weeks - 1 week paid paternity, 1 week paid vacation. i'm really excited about that.


----------



## TTCBean

Just called my health insurance, they will cover 100% of the cost of a breast pump (mine to keep, not rented). I just need to get a prescription from my obgyn!

Oh also... I woke up this morning with a rash on my chest/upper arms. It's pinkish colour and has little red pumps. Doesn't itch or anything... is this a wacky pregnancy thing?


----------



## StefanieC

could it be heat rash TTC?

I'm so grateful for my husband's paternity leave, he gets just under 4 weeks fully paid.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

jtink28 said:


> my husband will take off 2 full weeks - 1 week paid paternity, 1 week paid vacation. i'm really excited about that.

jtink - mine too - he gets one week paid, and plans on taking an additional week of vacation :o) 

ttc - Who is your insurance through?? I'm wondering if my insurance would cover a breast pump, too! :o)


----------



## BabyMay

My husband gets two weeks paternity leave. Plus he is a teacher as well so will then just go back for a few weeks and then he will be home all summer. I can't wait to have a little family to go on walks with in the summer. So excited!


----------



## jtink28

has anyone else had people comment on their bellies/weight?

i'm starting to feel really down about myself. SO many people have asked when i was due, and when i say may 6, they say, "oh, my, you're going to have a big baby!!" 

i almost burst into tears at work today. the next time someone asks me, i'm going to say, "is that your way of telling me i'm fat? because that wouldn't be nice." 

1 year ago, i weighed 125lb, and was thin and fit. my crohn's disease got very, very bad, and i spent 1 week in the hospital on a steroid drip, and then 9 months on very large doses of steroids and immunosuppressants. i gained 25 pounds in that time, even though i was barely eating. and then i immediately got pregnant. so i was already 25 pounds heavier than my normal weight when i got pregnant, and already felt fat. and now i'm gaining weight for the pregnancy, and people are basically telling me i'm fat. 

i feel terrible about myself.
 



Attached Files:







20130116_114251.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hann12

Jtink you looks great, really don't listen to them!

My DH is having 3 weeks off - 2 weeks paid paternity and 1 week holiday. Yay!!

Had my physio, back is holding up pretty well considering but not sure how much longer as noticeable pain is starting but I'm glad I have got this far. Also asked her about the numbness and cramps in my hand/arms which I've been feeling. Its not carpel tunnel as I assumed, apparently its bad neck positioning which is a bit scary but not a lot to be done. 
The dr appointment went well, baby is good and head down. Unfortunately though my blood pressure has dropped down to 80/55 which explains the feeling faint. Got to go back tomorrow for bloods to check iron etc but been told to rest a lot. I almost laughed at that, I mean who gets to rest with a toddler?! Lol oh well!


----------



## maybesoon

jtink.... I posted about this exact thing Monday in the April Babies section..... I have had so many people including family members commenting about "your boobs & belly are huge". One of my Dad's cousins actually stated to me "oh you've always been just straight up & down, but now that you are pregnant & have curves you are beautiful" After she kept going on & on about it, I finally told her that if I spent my entire day every day baking junk food & then eating it all I wouldn't be as she put it "skinny" either. I choose to eat healthy & exercise plain & simple. I was so pissed with her rudeness..... I'm serious when I say I have been around some of the rudest people on earth the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Lady H

Jtink your bump looks spot on, I think sometimes people are not sure what to say. It seem usual social no no comments are ok if you are pregnant. I've had some off ones and I admit some days I don't cope so well with them. I feel huge too, my bum is growing as fast as my belly! Xxx


----------



## jtink28

https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pre...-things-to-never-say-to-a-pregnant-woman.html

love this website, and love this lady!


----------



## TTCBean

BellaRosa8302, I have PHP/Cofinity!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

My OH is also taking 3 weeks, 2 paid paternity and 1week of paid holiday :D I'm excited to have him here with us for 3 whole weeks :wohoo:


----------



## TTCBean

I feel so blessed, DH works from home (self employed) so he will be here with me all the time! We agreed he will spend more time with me for a week after giving birth (has a laptop so could even work in bed with me), then go back to work as usual. I'm so excited for May!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

my husband and i both work for the government so he gets 4 weeks paid paternity leave and i will get 14 weeks paid maternity leave + the aust govn paid perental leave (paid to all australian working mothers) for a further 18 weeks. so we are very lucky.

If i wasnt working i would get the Aust govn "baby bonus" of $5000 paid over 13 weeks i believe.

I am hoping to have at least 12 months off, then when i do go back to work it will be part time until bubs goes to kindy then ill go back to full-time work.

As for as visitors after the birth we live between 5-8 hours from our immediate family. DH parents live around the corner from us but we have to travel 2 hours from home to give birth. We do not plan to tell anyone we are in labour until bubs is born so I doubt we will be bombarded straight away but i really look forward to our families visiting as we do not get to see them often. My mum has offered to come up for a month after bubs arrives but im not sure im that keen yet


----------



## kezziek

Jtink you look great don't let the comments get to you, I think people just don't have a clue. They are really getting me down too but honestly I have a much bigger bump (plus fat) then you. You look spot on. I just agree with them now and it shuts them up quicker or I get in there first. People ask how far along am I and i say 'only 6 months....I know I'm huge already' they don't disagree haha the buggers. But what do people expect that you stay skinny and then it's suddenly acceptable to gain a nice big bump at 8 months?! Grrr I think people just don't realise there is actually a fully formed baby in there plus fluid and a mahoosive placenta. 
The comments that particularly do my nut in are the ones where they compare me to someone else who is pregnant at the same stage 'ooh shes half your size' i'm like yeah but i'm HALF her height lol


----------



## jtink28

haha, kezzie, i totally agree. i am 5'3". where the hell is the baby going to go? lucky me, the baby goes in my tiny torso!! :)


----------



## Sass827

I'm 5'3" too and I was 128 before pregnancy. Now I'm 156. I feel really bad about it too, but I think it must just be part of the whole processes. Don't let stupid asses get you down! 
DH's company doesn't do paternity leave, but his department bosses are dads, and Have decided to give 1 week paid. I'm so grateful. I'm really nervous he won't get enough time with her when he goes back to work, so at least he can get some time at the kick off. I'm not going back to working outside the house until September 5 or so, and even then, I might just try taking the baby to work with me. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Courtney917

You're all so lucky to have your husbands home with you to help after the baby!!! Mine will be back at work as soon as I get home from the hospital:(. I have NO idea how I am going to cope with all the kids and being in pain :/. Welcome to America....land of the overworked...I'm so sad :(


----------



## Lady H

Morning ladies, just pop by to say V Day for me! Wohoooo!


----------



## Hann12

Lady H said:


> Morning ladies, just pop by to say V Day for me! Wohoooo!

Yay congratulations! V day for me too!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats V day ladies! 2 more to go for me.

Baby had hiccups for the first time last night (or first time I noticed anyway) I only felt it for like 7 or 8 hiccups or so, but it was so cute.


----------



## lpjkp

jtink, you look lovely!!!! I'd say the same size as me! Considering we're all most of the way there to 3rd trimester, it's ridiculous to assume we won't have at least a bit of a bump by now! People are so silly sometimes...it's like they only expect women to wake up with a bump around the time they're due!x

Woo hoo! Happy V day Hann and Lady H!! Such a lovely milestone to reach, congratulations!!

As for paternity leave, my husband (As far as I know!) gets two weeks paid leave with the British Army, which will be lovely! I think it would be very daunting as a first time (clueless) mommy having to work out how to keep a baby happy by myself! At least with my husband there with me, we can make all our of our first-time parent mistakes together!

As for me: OUCH! I think I had the worst night sleep I've ever had IN MY LIFE last night!! My lower back kept having pains that spread to my hips, which wouldn't ease no matter how much I changed position or propped myself with pillows etc. Baby also decided (And I'm noticing this more and more over the last few days) that he likes to play and flip and kick and punch (And everything else movement-related!) when I'm trying to get to sleep...then when I DO go to sleep, I have nightmares about premature labour and hubby leaving me all night!! Definitely not a good night!lol

Last day of antibiotics for me today! Woohoo! After a LOT of getting messed around by doctors the last couple of weeks, it turned out last week I had a bad UTI (+2 protein, +3 leucocytes, +1 blood-I'd thought I'd been spotting!)...do you think, with it being so bad this time and with having a UTI only 8 weeks ago, that I should demand another urine test to make sure it's cleared?x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Sorry you had a crappy night hun. :( Do you have a proper maternity pillow?

I got mine last week and for the first time in a few weeks I've actually been sleeping the night (sometimes wake up once to pee, but not in pain thank goodness) but I really reall recommend mine!

I definitely think you should go for a second urine test. Easier to have a couple more days of antibiotics now and see it out, than to wait for it to get bad again.


----------



## lpjkp

I've got a long body pillow...which pillow do you have?x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I have this one - it's amazing:

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...isplayA_2525_10751_-1_48680_84322_10001_14778

Argos have £5 off at the moment as well I think. But Kiddicare do free next day delivery and I got 5% off last week so made it £37ish.

Best £37 I've spent in a long time!


----------



## TTCBean

Silly question, but thought I'd ask...
Baby will be sleeping in our bedroom for the first few months in a bassinet (not light so can't transport it around the house). Baby has a nursery set up with a crib, etc too. When I am downstairs during the day, and baby is napping, do I just leave him in either the bassinet or the crib? Or do people generally get some type of portable device for them sleep in wherever Mom is? I spend a lot of time in the kitchen and living room area. I'd like to keep baby with me as much as possible, but napping might be tough when I need to vacuum, etc. If he does nap in a separate room from me during the day, would I just use a baby monitor? Thanks girls :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

We have a bouncy chair thing, so I'll sit her in that lots when she's awake.

I also plan on just having my pram in the house and can wheel that around wit her in it if she's asleep.

The carry cot has a proper sleeping matress so should be fine instead of buying a moses basket.

I'm also going to buy a stretchy wrap - so might wear her while I'm doing things if she's the sort of baby who likes that.


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks :) I'll have to look at carry cots, what about Pack and Plays? I was planning on baby wearing if he was okay with it while he's awake... but it would be nice to have something to sit him in while I'm doing something that would be too hard with a baby on when he's awake (would be nice if it was safe for him to nap in too).


----------



## CupcakeBaby

The carry cot is just the name of the part for my pram (stroller) that lets new babies lie flat.

This is how my pram looks with the carry cot attachement on it (top left)

https://www.just4baby.co.uk/acatalog/cosatto_giggle_golightly_3_in_1_With_car_seat_l.jpg

So you may already have a stroller system that can do that for you?


----------



## TTCBean

Wow that's great, I honestly haven't even started to look at stroller systems... there are so many choices, I have no idea which one I'd need... need to get on that asap haha.


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

TTCBean said:


> Silly question, but thought I'd ask...
> Baby will be sleeping in our bedroom for the first few months in a bassinet (not light so can't transport it around the house). Baby has a nursery set up with a crib, etc too. When I am downstairs during the day, and baby is napping, do I just leave him in either the bassinet or the crib? Or do people generally get some type of portable device for them sleep in wherever Mom is? I spend a lot of time in the kitchen and living room area. I'd like to keep baby with me as much as possible, but napping might be tough when I need to vacuum, etc. If he does nap in a separate room from me during the day, would I just use a baby monitor? Thanks girls :)

I got a Rock and Play Sleeper based on TONS of other moms recommendations! I figure I can carry it around the house but it'll mainly stay downstairs.
https://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price...8433476&sr=8-1&keywords=rock+and+play+sleeper


----------



## jtink28

i'm also getting a rock and play sleeper. i've had about 5 friends say that it saved their life during the day when they were at home with the baby...


----------



## Hann12

I'll be babywearing, it'll sleep on me!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann - my Ittis just arrived. :) They're so lush.


----------



## Hann12

Mine arrived today too! Got so many ittis now as hot loads on preloved but were new too. DD is wearing the mediums now though so getting use out of them. I also ended up getting 9 flip stay dry inserts from mothercare for £23 (they were packs of 3 for £11.50 and on by 2 get the 3rd free so saved me £11.50). The flip one seems really good on her so far too.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hann did you baby wear your first? I'm planning on wearing mine too, but also have a small crib that'll be in the front room and can be moved out onto the veranda if i'm outside doing something :)


----------



## Hann12

Kind of, I had a stretchy wrap that I wore every now and then but I tended to have her sleep in the pram as I walked a lot. This time I need to have my hands free as I'll have DD to 'play' with so it just makes sense for me to baby wear.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I worry that mine won't enjoy beaing in a sling, but because of where we live and the amount that we are out of the house, the sling will be our main mode of transport, apart from the car seat, we won't be getting a pram, just a pushchair when he gets bigger and too heavy to always be carried. It a worry that I have all these plans for what we'll do and that in reality they may not all work out! Like the cloth nappies, and what if I can't breastfeed for some reason, does everyone else have these anxieties?


----------



## TTCBean

I have the same anxieties Longing...


----------



## Hann12

It's unlikely that it won't like the sling because is being kept close to you. Much more likely it will hate the Moses basket, cot or pram. There will be things that don't totally go to plan or things you think you'll do but then don't when it happens but it will all work out for the best for you and your baby.


----------



## pinktiara

i'm in canada so hubby can take off 35 weeks if he wants but its not full wages he will take about a week off 2 days of that are paid he just started a new company a few months ago so he doesn't have vacation yet which sucks but I don't need him around for weeks anyways haha. when my son was a baby he slept in his bouncy seat alot he would just pass out. He was out of his bassinet and into his own room at 3 months where he slept through the night and took naps in his crib too so it worked out well. Lord only knows how this one will be I doubt well get that lucky again haha.


----------



## BabyMay

Had my glucose screening test today, it made me feel sick after I got home. I hope I passed that so I don't have to do the three hour one! Anyone else do it yet?

Did get to hear my baby's heart though.... Love that!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

L2B we all worry the same. 

I am petrified BFing won't work for some reason. :(


----------



## Longing2bAMum

CupcakeBaby said:


> L2B we all worry the same.
> 
> I am petrified BFing won't work for some reason. :(

Me too, and I won't be buying any backup supplies for any of my 'plans' so if they don't work out, we'll be frantically having to get last minute stuff. I am trying not to worry though as I've read that stressing about BF too much can actually make your milk not come through, that would be the worst if my mind stopped it from happening lol but BF is one of the main thiings that I want to do!


----------



## Hann12

Honestly I truely believe (and I know I may get knocked down for saying this lol) but if you really want to BF you can. Yes done people have supply problems but if that happens you can get a prescription to help you. Yes it might hurt or the baby might have tongue tie which makes it harder but there are people out there that can help if you want it. I know a load of people from when I was on here due with DD who didn't BF but intended to, most if them had c sections, and most just felt from the beginning that they couldn't do it. They didn't want to when the baby came out, found it painful, didn't try for much more than a few times. That's fine - you won't know how you really feel about it until you try it and maybe it won't be for you even if you think it will now. I also know people who had really hard times getting BF started properly but they really wanted to do it and they did. It won't come naturally or easily to us all but if you want to do it then help is out there. 
It might be worth looking into where the help is before having the baby so that you have the numbers there ready to call if you have any need to. I've BF very easily last time but I'm still looking up support numbers because its a different baby so I might struggle this time, who knows. 
There's no shame in changing your mind though if it doesn't end up being for you so don't feel guilty or bad etc, you priority is to feed your baby and give it lots of love and hugs. But if you really want to BF I promise you that you can, you just might need a bit of help :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Hann. :) That's just what I needed to hear. 

I'm very very VERY determined to BF. I'm not even going to buy in any back up formula (I do have a pump but in an ideal world I won't use it until 12 weeks+) I don't mind if it hurts me or takes a while to sort etc. I just hope she's OK and gets on with it well.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Cupcake i'm exactly the same as you, and thanks Hann, that is what I wanted to hear too :hugs: we're going to get a bottle of two and a pump, but just because DH has said that he would quite like to have a turn at feeding every now and then, so I thought that might be nice after baby has gotten used to BF first :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

L2B :) We've got the medela swing and 2 Calma teats. I also bought some extra bottles that attach to the pump and teats so I think we have 5 bottles in total. 

Hopefully that'll be plenty to cover us. I don't plan to pump loads as I'm lucky to be working from home or taking her into the office. 

Some days DH might have a morning at home with her, or she might have a morning with my mum. So that's hopefully enough for me to pump at the office/leave some milk behind for her.


----------



## Hann12

I have the medala swing, I did use it to increase my supply in the first few weeks. Word of warning, a lot of exclusively BF babies will reject a bottle, my DD wouldn't take one until she was 6/7 months. It's very common. Despite that I'll be doing nothing differently this time and if this one rejects a bottle of expressed BF then so be it!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I'm lucky enough to be a SAHW so we won't need to pump, I just want to let DH get as involved as possible, I will have done all the work when he is born, I sometimes think poor DH feels a bit left out, so I think this will be nice for him, and extra nice that he wants to do it :D He's excited and just keeps comparing things to do with a baby from when he used to be a carer for old people, he often says things like "i've changed an old ladies nappy, I think I can handle a baby" :haha: we'll see how they compare :D

We haven't got our bottles yet, in fact we haven't really got anything yet, I should get on with my buying :haha: I picked out the bottles I wanted, but can't remember the names off the top of my head, we've decided to go for glass bottles for a few reasons, but my main one is that I hate drinking out of plastic bottles, so I shouldn't expect my baby to have to! :D Maybe i'm crazy, but I also think glass is just a better material than plastic :D


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Here's my bump. Not done it since 20 weeks so thought I best squeeze one in today while I'm still in the 23s. 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/2BED17D1-EFDC-40FC-BBE4-ADCD6233A9A1-7922-00000FCB6798B804.jpg

I feel like it looks way bigger in real life. Maybe my arm covering my huge new E cup boobs throws the proportions out. Lol.


----------



## lpjkp

Lovely bump cupcake!!! 

Owch! These round ligament pains are a killer! I get stitch when I walk, everything goes hard and painful if I stand up too fast...jenson/my bump must have done some growing this week!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I'm in agony tonight and was yesterday too, My little guy is constantly sitting on my right side, if I lie on my back I can see that my left side goes down more than the right because there isn't anything there to puff it out, I wish he'd move over every now and again to give me a rest from the pain!!


----------



## lpjkp

I think our boy likes to stretch out and fully make the use of any space!

I finished my antibiotics,but urine still showed traces of leukocytes, so I've got to wait to see whether my UTI cleared or not...so im not sure whether that's still causing a bit of my discomfort?


----------



## x-amy-x

anyone else struggling to sleep! My quality of sleep is rubbish! I have dreams about anything and everything and then theres days like today when i wake up at 3am and cant get back to sleep! Its now 6am and im sat eating breakfast having cleaned the downstairs already lol!


----------



## julesjules100

Certainly am. Been awake since 3am and still no sign of the sandman coming back :( Think I may just get up soon even though I'm exhausted. X


----------



## jtink28

me! i have no problems getting to sleep, i just have problems _staying_ asleep. sigh.


----------



## julesjules100

Yep, same. Fall asleep easily then wake up around 3am. It's 7.25 here now and I'm JUST starting to feel sleepy again. Thank god I don't have to get up for work now so can try to sleep (if I can ignore the kicking!) x


----------



## Foxycleopatra

my problem with sleeping is that i am up every 2 hours to pee! And I am starting to find it hard to get comfortable.


----------



## Hann12

I've had 5 nights in a row of being up with DD from 11pm ish until 4am ish so last night when she slept all night I can thankfully say I had the best sleep in ages! I REALLY needed it though!!
DH is bringing me breakfast in bed and then I'm taking it easy all weekend after Doctor told me I needed to. DH is taking that very seriously which is nice as I have been doing loads and with this low BP I can really feel it. 
I am going to sort out the baby room though as we have used it as a general dumping ground since we moved last year so on a mission to clear it up a bit and set the furniture up!
Hope you all have a nice weekend and enjoy the snow if you have any. We have loads and getting more tomorrow. Hazardous but fun for the little ones!


----------



## kezziek

Yeah the sleep here is rubbish too. Up to wee 3 or 4 times and achy back and hips. Wierd restless dreams or otherwise wide awake with racing heart and acid reflux :( I do love it when I can lie there though and feel baby wiggle.


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Sometimes I find it hard to go to sleep because I enjoy feeling him wiggle too much :blush: I think i'll miss his wiggles when he's not there :haha:

I too am having horrid nights sleeps, just feel like i'm constantly awake, it's like I wake up every time I move!

Kezziek you have a racing heart? I have too and wondered if it was normal, I was going to ask on wednesday when I see the MW, sometimes it suddenly goes so fast for no reason, and sometimes it's like the wind disappears from my lungs too!


----------



## julesjules100

Longing2bAMum said:


> Sometimes I find it hard to go to sleep because I enjoy feeling him wiggle too much :blush: I think i'll miss his wiggles when he's not there :haha:
> 
> I too am having horrid nights sleeps, just feel like i'm constantly awake, it's like I wake up every time I move!
> 
> Kezziek you have a racing heart? I have too and wondered if it was normal, I was going to ask on wednesday when I see the MW, sometimes it suddenly goes so fast for no reason, and sometimes it's like the wind disappears from my lungs too!

Lungs get compressed as the baby grows which is why many people start to feel short of breath. Racing heart can be a side effect of that also x


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Often it feels like i've been winded, sometimes I can feel that he has moved deep inside, as in no kicking outwards, but I can feel that's he's having a re-shuffle in there :haha: and then i'll feel winded, then I know that's from him pushing something else, but sometimes the racing heart feels like heart palpitations, i'm sure it is normal, just some of these things really take some getting used to don't they :blush:


----------



## julesjules100

Going up the stairs kills me; pre-pregnancy I could run up the 3 flights and be fine. Now I have to stop on each floor as I'm so out of breath x


----------



## Courtney917

My sleep has been terrible. My 3 year old has been getting into the habit of waking up at 3AM every night and I can't go back to sleep once I wake up. I feel like a zombie all of the time, it is so terrible. I, too am out of breathe as soon as I reach the top of my stairs, its horrible lol. I guess this is what its like entering into the 3rd trimester....things you forget from previous pregnancies lol. On a positive note we are going to look at strollers today!!! I am purchasing it online as it is cheaper but we want to check them out in person first :)


----------



## TTCBean

c


----------



## kezziek

Longing2bAMum said:


> Sometimes I find it hard to go to sleep because I enjoy feeling him wiggle too much :blush: I think i'll miss his wiggles when he's not there :haha:
> 
> I too am having horrid nights sleeps, just feel like i'm constantly awake, it's like I wake up every time I move!
> 
> Kezziek you have a racing heart? I have too and wondered if it was normal, I was going to ask on wednesday when I see the MW, sometimes it suddenly goes so fast for no reason, and sometimes it's like the wind disappears from my lungs too!

Yeah I do suffer with palpitations and a racing heart, it seems to be worse when i'm lying down trying to get to sleep. I was feeling quite anxious about it but everything I've read seems to suggest it is normal and very common in pregnancy. I do suffer when I'm not pregnant too though it is worse this pregnancy - i've had tests done a few years ago and it seems my heart is structurally ok but there are some electrical diaturbances but they are not concerned as I am fairly healthy otherwise. I know for me though that caffiene is a major contributer so maybe try not to have much, if any caffiene and avoid chocolate before bed ( i've been naughty and eaten rather a lot tonight and lo and behold my heart is racing- whoops!) it doesn't make it easy to sleep.

I definately miss the baby wiggles when I'm not pregnant. I love feeling like you have a constant companion  it's nice at work if you are in a difficult meeting or feeling lonely and you get a nice few nudges that remind you what you have to look forward to  have to say that that will be the only thing I think I will miss this time around though. I normally miss having a bump too but this time I am struggling with being big and sore so early on that I'm wishing the time away :( xxxx


----------



## Sass827

Ugh. I'm out of breath with a racing heart and tired from not sleeping because of frequent peeing too. But worst - I had my glucose test Thursday and I failed! Ahhh! Now I have to go back in two weeks and take the three hour test. I'm so scared of the test and worried I have gd. Ugh! Has anyone failed the first round but passed the second?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies... so sorry i havent been on, Ive been soooooooo Poorly :( ive been trying my best to hibernate in between school runs and the Snow hasnt bloody helped :grr:

Anyways i hope were all well...

just skimming through last pages:

Im eager to Breastfeed, i never did it with my 1st, because i was young and had the attitude of, OMG i wouldnt dare get my Boobs out in public!... Second son came along and i just went with bottles thats what i knew, so went with that... but within a few days it wasnt the same for him as it was my 1st son, he was sooo windy and had a hard time of it and i felt guilty that i had this milk for him that wont give his trapped air etc etc, so i just took the plunge! i never thought i could breastfeed, but i did do it... It didnt last long, but if i was more determined to get through the mastitis and sore nipples i probs would of carried on... This time round im more determined to do it!, im not buying bottles, dummies etc etc as i dont want to sort of go oh well ill just bottle feed her, like i have done before. But im not stubborn enough to keep on at it, if she isnt benefitting from it... cloth nappies again, im the same on that... Never used with my oldest, second i had disposables and then a friend was like look at my cute nappies, so i got some of those, but i only had like 5 of them, and there were bulky to hell and dug in and were justa pain i had to wash everyday!!!... so those didnt last long.... But this time ive bought plenty of nappies, that are more so like disposables... so im hoping those work for us :)

regarding sleep, ive been doing ok with it to be honest... But im such a heavy sleeper and once im asleep thats it, im out for the count untill the next morning when i need to get up! lol im terrible for my sleep haha

Sass i had a 3hour GTT done at 16weeks and i never heard anything from it, so it was good news :) i dont believe we do 1 hour GTT's only the 3. x


----------



## lesley1988

my lil boy is now due 2nd of may they changed my due date :)


----------



## Courtney917

Any ladies plan on formula feeding? If so what brand do you plan on using? I used Similac with my boys but now I am worried bc I ready that they found elevated levels of BPA in the formula due to the lining in the packaging. Thinking of going organic but not sure what brad to use?!? Ugh I am so confused :/


----------



## TTCBean

I am thinking if I can't breastfeed for some reason, I'll use the brand Earth's Best Organic formula...


----------



## Courtney917

I was looking at that one and the price frightened me lol. Then I read some things about it in terms of the way that the DHA is extracted and it uses a combo of bleach and something else which also worried me. Perhaps its time to STOP looking at the internet?!? lol


----------



## Hann12

We do the 1 hour test in the UK, I had it last time and having it again in a couple of weeks. 
Hope you pass the 3 hour one Sass


----------



## kezziek

Sass I've never done a GTt before but going to have one this time probrably. I can imagine a lot of people fail the one hour one though? Just due to the nature of being pregnant and how we clear glucose out of our bodies.Maybe they will know in 2nd/3rd trimester boards? I hope the three hour one gos fine for you xxxxx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

kezziek said:


> Longing2bAMum said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes I find it hard to go to sleep because I enjoy feeling him wiggle too much :blush: I think i'll miss his wiggles when he's not there :haha:
> 
> I too am having horrid nights sleeps, just feel like i'm constantly awake, it's like I wake up every time I move!
> 
> Kezziek you have a racing heart? I have too and wondered if it was normal, I was going to ask on wednesday when I see the MW, sometimes it suddenly goes so fast for no reason, and sometimes it's like the wind disappears from my lungs too!
> 
> Yeah I do suffer with palpitations and a racing heart, it seems to be worse when i'm lying down trying to get to sleep. I was feeling quite anxious about it but everything I've read seems to suggest it is normal and very common in pregnancy. I do suffer when I'm not pregnant too though it is worse this pregnancy - i've had tests done a few years ago and it seems my heart is structurally ok but there are some electrical diaturbances but they are not concerned as I am fairly healthy otherwise. I know for me though that caffiene is a major contributer so maybe try not to have much, if any caffiene and avoid chocolate before bed ( i've been naughty and eaten rather a lot tonight and lo and behold my heart is racing- whoops!) it doesn't make it easy to sleep.
> 
> I definately miss the baby wiggles when I'm not pregnant. I love feeling like you have a constant companion  it's nice at work if you are in a difficult meeting or feeling lonely and you get a nice few nudges that remind you what you have to look forward to  have to say that that will be the only thing I think I will miss this time around though. I normally miss having a bump too but this time I am struggling with being big and sore so early on that I'm wishing the time away :( xxxxClick to expand...

That's interesting, I too suffer from this normally, not very often, but it happens, and I had tests done a couple of years ago to find that there was nothing wrong with me, so maybe the two are related then, glad to know it's just normal for us lol, I don't have any caffeine, but I will start looking to see if I get it more when eating chocolate, I hadn't thought about what could be a trigger!

When I woke this morning at 5 for the toilet, and because i'd rolled flat on my back so was beginning to get out of breath :blush: I couldn't get back to sleep and my little guy woke up to keep me company, that was really nice :cloud9:



V day for me today :wohoo:


----------



## TTCBean

I feel bad, I've spent about $800 the past 6 weeks on furniture for the baby's nursery... and the baby won't even be sleeping in there for a couple months. But I figured he will need a place to store clothing, cloth diapers, etc and the crib converts to a toddler bed. I bought a glider chair, too, so if we need alone time or to read books, etc we can in *his* room. 

First baby's are super expensive... wow. I still need to get the cloth diapers, some clothing, cradle mattress, etc. Because of all the necessity costs I feel silly doing a nursery! Ugh!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Don't worry TTC. We've spent loads. And my cloth diaper obsession has cost me will over $100 in the last week alone!


----------



## kezziek

Tis nice to do a nursery though ttcbean enjoy it  

My first babys room was put together very quickly. I got a moses basket leant to me and we brought a lovely second hand cot for £50 and we just brought new mattresses for them both. We managed to get a wardrobe and bookcase from someone giving them away so we were lucky. My hubby is always very against buying stuff new in the shops as he has a very good free ads section at work where people sell/give away very good quality stuff. I was still disappointed though not to have the dream furniture set- if you can afford it I say go for it  x


----------



## kezziek

Happy v-day L2B!

I keep waking up on my back :-\ i do find it so comfy at the moment though with sore hips but it does make me worry and start prodding baby poor thing!x


----------



## Cupcake.Star

May i join you all :wave:
I'm due 14th May with my first. My last u/s showed :pink: but we're getting another one done in 4 weeks :winkwink:


----------



## Hann12

Hi cupcake.star!

Kezzie - I always wake up on my back too, my hips are killing too so it must be a comfier position for us!

Cupcake - I've spent soooo much on cloth this week! I've banned myself from anymore!!

Feeling really rubbish at the moment, sick, faint, tired. Stupid blood pressure!!


----------



## TTCBean

I don't even want to know how much I need to spend on cloth diapers... ouch. I have 5 so far costing me nearly $90. I am hoping to get 25 before baby is here.


----------



## Hann12

Ttc I'm the same, although I've had done bargains (10 bum genius AIOs for £35 including postage!) I've also spent a fortune on others. Just not thinking about it right now!!


----------



## pinktiara

well it was a rough early morning for me had a gallbladder attack at 2am worst pain I have ever felt in my life including labor pains. I had gone for a birthday dinner of ribs last night and felt super full and braxton hicks came on of course like it wasnt bad enough to be that full. 

So I wake up at 2am with terrible pain under my ribs which I assumed was a stomache ache since everything was so pushed up. the pain got worse and worse ended up lying on the bathroom floor shaking from the pain my body went into shock as it generally does with that much pain. I didn't want to wake my hubby as wen just went to bed 3 hours before so figured I would tough it out maybe have a bm and be fine. when the pain started getting worse and going away and coming back I said ok now this could be baby issues and I cant take that risk. Woke up my hubby by me vomitting all over the floor from the intense pain. We got dressed and headed to the hospital got me in right away Mason was moving like crazy they monitored him he was fine was there for 2 hours on 3 hours of sleep not fun. 

They called in my dr and she said it sounded like a gallbladder attack which apparently is pretty common in pregnancy. So now I have to go for an ultrasound on my gallbladder to see if i have stones or not. Than I guess we will go from there gotta stay away from fatty foods which is fine since we don't eat much fatty foods anyways.


----------



## Courtney917

That's terrible pink! My mom had gallstones once and said it was the worst pain she ever felt :-(


----------



## pinktiara

It was pretty terrible even my dr was like how did you suffer through that for two hours I absolutely hate going to the hospital only when I thought it might be baby did I say ok time to to lol


----------



## Courtney917

:( hope you start feeling better and this NEVER happens again!!


----------



## pinktiara

Thanx I hope so too I wouldnt wish that on anyone


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Poor you pink. I hope it all gets sorted ASAP and you don't have any more pain. Sounds like you're one tough lady to cope with it for so long!!!

Ok night for me. We swapped bedrooms yesterday so it was a little weird. 

Woke up to pee at 3.30 and then baby had the hiccups so that kept me awake and entertained for a bit. How cute.


----------



## Hann12

Pink I hope you are okay, sounds awful! You will laugh in the face of labour pains though ;) 

Cupcake I woke up at 4 and baby had hiccups! Couldn't get back to sleep for ages though as my hips were aching. Should get used to it!

Got annoyed by my SIL last night, I had told her by FB that my blood pressure is really low (lower than just normal pregnancy low blood pressure) and I'm getting symptoms of hypotension so it's actually pretty serious because I'm sick and faint a lot and I'm looking after my 18 month old so I can't rest even though I've been told to. Anyway she had sent me a nice message saying she hoped I was better soon. Then later followed it up saying that basically I should get over myself because most women get low blood pressure in pregnancy and I should just eat ready salted crips and I'd feel better! I'm upset because I had explained to her that its bit just a case if simple low blood pressure (which actually I have all the time anyway) but its the hypotension symptoms that are making it bad. She's making out that I'm making a fuss which annoys me as I'm not, I have no help during the week, no family nearby, I have a very active toddler who was sick and not sleeping all of last week, and I am just getting on with it! This weekend I did rest a but more because my DH insisted on it but I only rested when I was feeling exhausted or faint. I feel like she's being really unfair and thinks I'm making a drama out if things. 
What annoys me even more is in the past couple if months she's had 2 weekends when she's taken to her bed saying she's sick and can't look after her 2 children, but even when I was 8 weeks pregnant and feeling awful and I had the norovirus (as did DD) I still didn't stay in bed because I had no help as DH was at work! I'm not the kind of person who makes a fuss so I really resent the fact that she's making out that I am now! She also did it when I said my morning sickness was bad and I was on prescription drugs. She said that she just got on with her nausea - she never had actual sickness so clearly had no idea what I was going through! She always had to be right though!!


----------



## lpjkp

Awwww, Hann, sounds like your sister is being a bit of a muppet!!! I can completely understand how it's made you feel! I'll be the first to say it, pre-pregnancy I was one of those ladies that "just got on with things" regardless of if I felt well etc, but pregnancy has turned me into a wuss! I've had a hard time of things (According to me) with all-pregnancy morning sickness so far, aches and pains, emotions etc......BUT WE'RE PREGNANT! what better excuse is there to have a little outbreak every now and again!

It sounds to me hun like you're an absolute SUPERWOMAN with dealing with your little one whilst having a crappy time of things! There's nothing that annoys me more than someone saying "Get on with it" or dumbing down how you're feeling just because you're pregnant...would they be saying that if you weren't pregnant I wonder, and were feeling like you are? I'd have thought that sisters would be a little more understanding and sensitive, but even one of my sisters has been a bit "off" with me throughout my pregnancy.

Don't worry hun, by the sounds of things, you're doing fantastic, so don't let anybody drag you down...you've always got the ladies on here to offload to!xx


----------



## lpjkp

Ouch, pink, sounds like you've been through the mill too...looks like we have a second superwoman for dealing with such pain! I had to giggle a little though (Inappropriate I know) that you'd deal with the worst pain in the world, but would only go in when you thought it could affect the baby! That's a definite mommy in the making! I'm very glad to hear that little Mason is very happy in there, and I hope that they get you on the mend soon, so you don't have to go through that pain again!

Cupcakebaby, how do you know when baby has the hiccups? I keep reading about women saying this, but I don't have a clue how to tell?!

Hello cupcakestar! Congratulations on your little girl! Can't wait for the next ultrasound update!x


----------



## lpjkp

Oh my gosh ladies, I am having the worst night sleep lately! 

Last night I got woken at 1am with an awful urge to be sick...morning sickness in the middle of the night, WTH? For one, I'm annoyed that I'm nearly 25 1/2 weeks and still suffering morning sickness and, for another, I hate that it's becoming more unpredictable and the nausea is creeping back in to keep the vomiting company! Not fun!

Took me ages to fall back asleep again, and when I did, I had the same recurring dream that I seem to be having lately...I keep having a nightmare that I'm going into premature labour (Usually between 26-28 weeks)...last night, they had to PULL my baby out of me, took him away straight away, and kept him in a hospital in Vietnam?! I couldn't see him, or hold him, and wasn't updated on how he was doing other than "he's fine", and I woke up with such an empty sad feeling this morning...it was awful!

Worst thing is, the little buggar is having a bit more of a quiet day too! I'm sure he'll perk up later but, for now, I'm going to get my doppler out to check he hasn't run off to Vietnam...though the size of my belly tells me he's still firmly in there!lol x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awwww Hann. Your SIL sounds a pain - does she have kids? Could it be a jealousy thing?

LP - what horrible dreams! Hope the doppler eased your mind. 

Hiccups are just like little kicks/pokes/jumps but they happen rhymically. I only noticed 2 days ago when I had about 7 movements in a row all equally spaced so I could tell when the next one would happen compared to her normal random movements. 

Hann - mine don't seem to last too long. Maybe only 10 hiccups or so. Not sure if she moved a bit or only has short bursts of them?


----------



## julesjules100

pinktiara said:


> well it was a rough early morning for me had a gallbladder attack at 2am worst pain I have ever felt in my life including labor pains. I had gone for a birthday dinner of ribs last night and felt super full and braxton hicks came on of course like it wasnt bad enough to be that full.
> 
> So I wake up at 2am with terrible pain under my ribs which I assumed was a stomache ache since everything was so pushed up. the pain got worse and worse ended up lying on the bathroom floor shaking from the pain my body went into shock as it generally does with that much pain. I didn't want to wake my hubby as wen just went to bed 3 hours before so figured I would tough it out maybe have a bm and be fine. when the pain started getting worse and going away and coming back I said ok now this could be baby issues and I cant take that risk. Woke up my hubby by me vomitting all over the floor from the intense pain. We got dressed and headed to the hospital got me in right away Mason was moving like crazy they monitored him he was fine was there for 2 hours on 3 hours of sleep not fun.
> 
> They called in my dr and she said it sounded like a gallbladder attack which apparently is pretty common in pregnancy. So now I have to go for an ultrasound on my gallbladder to see if i have stones or not. Than I guess we will go from there gotta stay away from fatty foods which is fine since we don't eat much fatty foods anyways.

Pink, so sorry to read that. My mum is 1 month post- the removal of her gallbladder after a long time suffering with it. She has also said that it was the worst pain she's ever felt (and had 2 babies with no pain relief). The consultant said in passing that hers was "riddled" with stones and it's often the case that this would have started in pregnancy (and there's a hereditary component too; something for me to look forward to in later life!). 

Hope you feel better soon... x


----------



## julesjules100

Hann, sorry your SIL is being an arse. Try to ignore it if you can (or at least craft a reply that cuts her down!). It's so irritating to hear that women use their own pregnancy as a baraometer for what is acceptable symptoms/issues in someone else's pregnancy.... Some people have a terrible ride, others much easier. Doubly worse if she's being hypocritial too. 

Chin up x


----------



## pinktiara

It's amazing what your body can handle and I'm a wimp when it comes to pain labor pains are actually not so bad if you breath through them I had them with my son when I was induced before my c section. I sure hope I don't have to deal with that again as if being pregnant isn't enough all the other stuff we go through I tell ya.


----------



## TTCBean

To the ladies with the achy hips... I started getting sore hips yesterday and I've been doing labor lunges...they help SO much!! They relieve so much tension and just loosens it up! I definitely recommend them.


----------



## Sass827

Rough days ladies! Sorry to hear about your GB pink. I hope it doesn't come back. My SIL had trouble with hers last year while pregnant and wound up having it removed after delivery. 
Hann - I'm sorry to hear about your SIL being a jerk. What is her deal? She really does sound jealous and judgmental. 
I'm sorry your still feeling sick LP. I have odd dreams too and I find them to be so disturbing! They don't make sense, but they just feel so real and are so hard to shake. Ugh! 
AFM, I just got back from a work meeting with one of my coworkers being a week behind me with her second pregnancy. It's our first time seeing each other since last year. I swear she is smaller than me! Double UGH! I feel so big and embarrassed over my weight gain. DH gave me a wonderfully encouraging speech last night about feeling good about myself, and it did help, but I just feel so guilty. I eat pretty healthy in general, but I've still gained about 30lbs, and I'm just horrified. Maybe I do have GD and this is why?


----------



## jtink28

sass, i doubt you have GD. every woman is different - seriously. i've gained like 23 pounds, and i have been eating healthy and working out. my doctor told me that some people just gain more. period. we had friends from out of town visiting this weekend, and they couldn't believe i'd gained so much - my legs, arms, face, everything, looks the same, but i just have this ginormous belly. my mom gained 75 pounds with me, and lost it all within 3 months.

after people started telling me i looked huge, i felt bad about myself for awhile. even my husband's pep talks couldn't help me feel better. and then i just had to get right in my own head, and started thinking, "screw them. screw the skinny model pregnant girls (lol). i'm growing a HUMAN - a living, breathing human being. all that matters is that he is healthy." after he is born, i'm going to kick my ass and get back in shape.

i waited a LONG time to get pregnant and have a baby - i'll be damned if i don't enjoy my pregnancy. i don't want to spend any more of this special, amazing time feeling sorry for myself or comparing myself to other women. i'm going to enjoy pregnancy to the fullest!!! :)


----------



## Sass827

Thanks JT!


----------



## pinktiara

I gained 50 with my first and only about 14 so far with this one but i am alot more cautious because im already overweight from my first. Remember alot of it is baby and water weight and placenta all that good stuff I lost 30 right after Carter came out and i didn't even breastfeed.


----------



## jtink28

i've heard some women lose like 20 right after the baby is out. it's gross, but imagine how much the placenta (eww), amniotic fluid, uterus, etc. weighs!!!! 

we're all going to be skinny again in no time. :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I wasn't skinny before :haha: Actually this is the first time in a long long time that i'm feeling good about how I look, I feel like all of my pre existing fat is being stretched so I feel much sleeker than usual :haha: Most of my bump since the beginning has been fat, but now it's so lovely and round and firm that i'm letting it hang out on show as much as possible, obviously covered by a t-shirt, but i'm not hiding my body away like I usually do under a baggy jumper :D I'm sorry some of you are struggling with your appearances :hugs: it's only 4 months till May so not much longer to go and like the others say, i'm sure it'll drop off of you almost straight away :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Im a size 14 pre-pregnancy, and I love my body a lot more too! I seem to have gained curves and my belly is more smoothed out, not roly poly! I will definitely be making a massive effort to tone up/lose weight after little one is here though! I'd love to get down to size 10, which is what I was when I met hubby!

Eeek, baby is kicking my bladder tonight...for sure, no doubt about it! I keep feeling a kick deep inside, followed by a sinking feeling, followed by a feeling that pee wants to escape!lol It's a little uncomfortable to say the least, but funny!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm another one loving my pregnant body. I was a 16/18 before hand and had a flabby belly. So I'm loving my firm tummy. 

Also I've not put anything on from the back. People say I actually look slimmer except for the big bump. So that's nice. :)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

We were just looking at a picture of me at 7 weeks and i've lost weight in my face for sure, it's crazy, I think I lost some weight when I had that bad diarrhea virus a few months ago and just haven't put it back on. I was a 14 pre pregnancy, I wonder if being a slightly bigger person pre pregnancy has something to do with pregnancy weight gain? I'll see Wednesday when I go to the MW how much i've put on so far, but I don't feel like it'll be much :)


----------



## lpjkp

I've only put on 11lb so far, but with this appetite,I can see it shooting up by the time bubs is here!lol x


----------



## pinktiara

I was a 6 when I got pregnant with my first and a 10 when i got pregnant with this one I am not to concerned right now but im sure i will be after haha. I too have lost weight in my face and arms etc its really strange.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Cupcake.Star - hello and welcome hunnie ive added you to the front page x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ive been pretty good at buying cloth nappies, ive just waited and pounched on ebay bargains! hahaha

im gutted though as those Nappies i bought off ebay 19 of them with 38 liners for 99p, got collected by the courier and the courier has declared them "Missing" i knew something like that would happen... im gutted :( i know they didnt cost me alot, but i dont have alot to spend and obviously 19 of them would of suited our needs ALOT :( There searching the depots but i very much doubt there will be found :cry:

Ive got some patterns printed out and using up any bits of fleece blankets etc i can get my hands on to make some (well about 20 lol) this is going to be a mammoth task lol and will probs be a mismatch of colours :haha:


Ooooo found a bargain the other day for the UK ladies... Morrisons have a baby event on right now and are selling 6x Tommee Tippee, Clear, Pink and blue 260ml bottles for £10.00 a Pack! which is a pretty good saving :)


----------



## TTCBean

I don't know if my Grandma is silly and doesn't know stuff or what, but she was asking me about weight gain so far and I said I am 127lbs now, a total of 14lb weight gain and started freaking out telling me I am going to be huge... WTH. My midwife said I should aim to gain 25 lbs. I don't think she realises it's not all "fat", but baby, placenta, extra blood, fluid, etc. Makes me feel weird, I feel great where my weight gain is so far... she kept saying "well I was only 120lbs when I gave birth"... I cannot see that being the actual number. Ugh, family!


----------



## pinktiara

haha oh old people so funny


----------



## TTCBean

I know some old people are funny... she probably forgets the real details of her pregnancies...


----------



## jtink28

my grandmother was also like that (she passed away a few years ago). i loved her to death. but remember, she had babies in a time when they PUT THE WOMEN TO SLEEP, and the women woke up, magically having had their baby. they also smoked cigarettes and drank martinis while pregnant. 
medical science was NOT what it is today - doctors didn't really understand why women needed to gain weight. do you realize how few WOMEN DOCTORS there were in our grandmother's day and age?

science has caught up to your grandma, and she doesn't get it! ttcbean, i can't believe how tiny you are. i'm a whale compared to you. you are just fine and healthy. ignore that old lady!!! :) :)


----------



## TTCBean

You are totally right jtink... my Grandma smoked like a chimney (so did Grandpa) and from what I can tell she didn't eat very much. I am glad medical science has improved greatly, I feel super healthy and happy knowing I am doing my best for my baby. She REALLY doesn't get it, I had to explain to her where the weight is going, she said "I can't believe your baby is 14 pounds already! Your Mom was only 6 pounds when she was born!" and kept going "omg"! When I got off the phone with her I had a good laugh with DH!


----------



## Hann12

Ttc my mum did that in my first pregnancy she went on about how she only put on 24 pounds with us and that women these days get carried away putting on weight and that's why they have huge babies these days! Lovely to hear from your own mum lol. I put on 26 with DD and aiming for similar this time although have out on 6.5kg so far. 

Thanks for all your lovely comments on my stupid SIL, still aggravating me so trying not to think about it!! 

Babee - how can a courier lose it? Surely couriers pick it up and take it straight to you? What do you think has happened really? I'm sorry it's happened :(


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann i wouldnt be surprised if one of the workers have swiped it for themselves :( i mean to me there werent expensive, but if some worker at the depot seen them or if the bag split etc, there would of been like Woahhhh there cost a Bomb!

It wouldnt be the 1st time thats happened, but ive used this courier for about 2-3 years now, on first name terms with the courier man lol and this is the 1st encounter ive had with this courier company where something has gone wrong :(


Regarding weight, with DS1 i put on 4 stone! i was a real skinny mini to begin with, i was 8stone when i fell pregnant! i even had abit of a six pack!, then i just went HUGE but my eating habits were very bad!, i was constantly hungry 24/7 i ate fast food, takeaways, chocolate, sweets etc you name it anything that you should eat in HUGE quantities, i did... Which at the time didnt concern me, because well i was pregnant and i had to eat for 2 lol (young and dumb! lol) I then started eating lots of sugary chew bars inbetween meals which in turn helped me to fail my GTT at 30 odd weeks... so ended up with GD

with DS2 i put on 2 stone in total... I was abit more wiser to the whole, you dont need to eat the amount i was! I did eat what i wanted etc, but i approached food with a more, ive had too many sweety things today etc... I didnt eat my greens or anything YUK YUK lol.. i still ate fast food and takeaways... and He weighed more born than my 1st!

This time ive hardly gained much to be honest, and its certainly not through limiting stuff, but my diet has Changed alot, since i had DS2... We plan meals on the weekend for the next week and we homecook everything, apart from 1 night a week we have a takeaway or a fast food... We eat alot more healthier etc... Ive still got a very sweet tooth though! Red Bull is the devil at the minute, its as if it calls my name! haha, im a sucker for sweets though oh and salt and vinegar crisps YUM...
So far ive put on 5-6lbs... But i reckon ill double that by the time Shes born :) Alot of people have said to me, that im sooo small and neat compared to when i was pregnant with my boys... so i dont know if i carry girls differently or what, but i feel HUGE haha and i love my belly now as it feels sooo smooth to touch whereas before it was all wrinkly and stretched lol


----------



## lpjkp

Oww :( Ladies, can I ask a question for those of you that have had babies before?

I've woken up this morning, and my "down there" (I think my cervix) is so unbelievably sore...I haven't strained or had sex or done anything strenuous, so it worries me slightly...it's like an ache that's there constantly, and it's a little painful when I'm walking too. I just don't know if this is a normal thing during pregnancy, but it hurts! I've got no pain/bleeding, just that soreness!x


----------



## Hann12

Wow thats still nothing to gain less than a stone babee! 

If you think about it the baby will be between 6-10 pounds
Placenta- 1.5lbs
Amniotic fluid- 2lbs
Uterine enlargement- 2lbs
Maternal breast tissue- 2lbs
Maternal blood volume- 4lbs
Fluids in maternal tissue- 4 lbs
Plus an increase in maternal fat stores which they say is on average about 7 pounds per person. 
= 27/28 pounds. Obviously depends on whether you have a big baby, how much amniotic fluid you have, whether you need any extra fat stores but even taking that out a baby at 7.5 pounds, placenta at 1.5, fluid at 2 pounds, uterus 2 pounds, and blood volume at 4 pounds is 17 pounds.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hann i totally agree, ive even gained weight on my boobs aswell and i still havent gained much :shrug:

I dont get it... especially when i put on loads with my sons... I did mention it to the midwife when i seen her earlier this month, but she said all pregnancies are different, and Layla measured dot on with dates at scans in december so everything is ok.

I wonder if ive lost weight and then gained a tiny bit??? i dunno its weird, ive never had this before... i just usually balloon out everywhere :/


----------



## Babee_Bugs

LP... I dunno hunnie... I do know there is more blood/pressure in that neck of the woods so it could a build of pressure or LO is laid heavy on your Cervix area??

I know recently ive been having alot of pressure there, but feels more like my bones are soft and sort of seperating :/ not a nice feeling and then doesnt help when i get a boot down there ouch lol


----------



## Hann12

Maybe you'll put it all on in the last trimester, they say that for a lot of women their weight gain us 1/3 first/second tri and 2/3 second/third tri.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yeh more than lightly :)


----------



## julesjules100

Wow Babee that's amazing! Did you lose weight in the first tri? x


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Maybe you'll put it all on in the last trimester, they say that for a lot of women their weight gain us 1/3 first/second tri and 2/3 second/third tri.

Triffic. I can look forward to like a 60lb gain then when all is said and done! x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Jules i couldnt tell ya... ive only been weighed twice. oh and MIL weighed me the other week lol..

I never weigh myself, im just not bothered by what i weigh or dont weigh.

I just find it strange how i put on loads with my Boys and ive hardly put anything on with little lady.. 

Every woman is different though and some will put on loads and some not sooo much... But ive had 2 children before, so everything becomes a Compare all to those lol

my boys was 8lb 14 and half oz (i gained 4 stone) and 9lb 2oz (i gained 2 and half stone)... both 23" long and both born on a friday... So since the beginning of this pregnancy ive been like right will i put on about 3 stone?, am i only likely to have a boy?, will baby be born on a friday as there seem to like fridays??, will baby be 23" long or longer!!! and will baby be about 10lb's!! haha... Its mad how your thoughts can run riot when you have something to compare too lol


----------



## Hann12

julesjules100 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll put it all on in the last trimester, they say that for a lot of women their weight gain us 1/3 first/second tri and 2/3 second/third tri.
> 
> Triffic. I can look forward to like a 60lb gain then when all is said and done! xClick to expand...

Lol no - some people put it on gradually over the whole pregnancy :) 
It's just a lot if people with bad MS in tri 1 will not gain or even lose weight so there is a recovery time to start to increase and then it can escalate quickly towards the end as the body adapts. Of course there are people that across the whole pregnancy will lose weight but they *tend* to be people with higher bmi's (though not always) but tend to have some weight they can lose in the first place. My SIL lost weight with her second but her BMI started at 34, she was still overweight when she had the baby and still is but she didn't need to gain any far reserves for example and she spent the pregnancy actually eating well whereas before that she ate very very badly.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Friend just gave birth today to a 7lb 10oz baby girl and she was 5 days over and TINYYYYYYYYYY and i mean TINY to the point i was that size at about 15 weeks and it was her 4th baby also.. ill grab a pic to show you!...

Made me soo gealous haha

How is this even possible??? She did say baby was measuring 6 weeks smaller than dates. But 7lb 10oz!!! thats a pretty good sized baby :/
 



Attached Files:







skye.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## julesjules100

Wow!! That's incredible. I WISH my bump stays that small!

That said, there's an American programme on one of the cable channels ("Pregnant and I didn't know it" or something like that) that I saw a couple of weeks ago and there were people on there (including their families) that had NO idea they were pregnant until they were in labour. That's unbelievable to me. One person was very heavy so didn't notice the weight gain as it coincided with a period where she piled on more weight/her diet deteriorated and the other used to play soccer lots and then stopped so didn't notice a tiny bit of gain. Her stomach was pretty much flat! Really don't know how it's possible as I feel like I have an eel in my belly with all the kicking. If I didn't know I was preggo I'd be rushing down to A&E thinking I was dying!

x


----------



## Hann12

Wow shes about the size of me now at almost 25 weeks!! 

Jules its funny you say that because one of my mums friends daughters had a baby a couple of years ago and apparently had no idea she was pregnant until she went into labour. Quite frankly I can't believe it bearing in mind the kicks etc that you get especially at the later stages, your whole stomach moves! What did she think that was lol?!! 
She is over weight but even so. The thing is that she went out one night at xmas time and woke up the next morning and couldn't remember anything and she had no boyfriend so they think she was date raped by someone which resulted in this baby. All very strange really, still not sure how much of it I believe but then I'm mean and skeptical!!


----------



## julesjules100

That's a hell of a story! Possible but I'll be mean too and sounds more like a mistake that maybe she was too scared to tell her parents about?

It was Christmas though. Perhaps an immaculate conception, lol!

x


----------



## Hann12

Lol Jules, well I also thought that she might have been scared to tell her parents too. She apparently went sky diving during the pregnancy and drank the entire time too as she had no clue. All very strange. She still lives at home with the toddler and her parents, they have actually been great and really supported her


----------



## julesjules100

Ah well, not ideal but at least she has the support of family and is hopefully able to carry on with her education to provide for her and her LO in the future x


----------



## lpjkp

I'm slightly jealous of that lady's tiny bump, I have to admit!

I've just given the maternity assessment unit a call with me being worried about the pain not easing, and hurting when I walk...she's pretty sure from my description that I could be developing SPD or something? She wasn't concerned about baby because of me feeling him kicking and moving, but I'm a bit taken aback that pregnancy could be giving me another wonderful thing to deal with...I don't have a clue what it is either, but don't want to handle morning sickness, aches and pains and a painful vajayjay with that too :(

Tell me to man up ladies, I can feel so down with myself sometimes...I just thought pregnancy would be easier, you know?x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow that's a tiny bump!

I'd actually be sad if I didn't get a big bump. My friend at full term was way smaller than I am now. And she always went on how great it was she never needed maternity clothes etc. 

I never said it to her but I would have been disappointed. I love love LOVE my bump and hope I have a couple of weeks at the end where I scare people I'm so massive. Lol. Of course I'll regret wishing for that if it happens though. 

As for me today Little Miss is going mad. Which I'm glad of as she was super quiet yesterday. But she's kicking me loads right in my cervix - eeep. 

Snowed in for the 5th day in a row. I can work from home which I'm grateful for as DH is having to walk quite far down our snowed in private road and I really wouldn't like to do it. 

Getting a bit of cabin fever now though. I've got nothing left to clean or wash really. Lol.


----------



## Hann12

LP I'm sorry you are down :hugs: if it helps, SPD is very common. I'd guess that at the minute you have it very mildly and hopefully it won't get worse. Some people end up in a wheel chair or on crutches. I have crutches now from last time but don't use them. I count myself lucky this time that so far it's not got that bad. Yes the pain is there but I can walk, some people can't do that. Hope yours doesn't get worse but if you are finding you are getting pain get a physio referral as they really help. Another thing worth trying is a prenatel Pilates class as they can help you with the aches and pains from it. 
It's rubbish that you are still sick though, really hope that ends soon :(


----------



## Hann12

By the way I just read that back and I didn't mean it to sound like I am telling you to man up, what I meant was that it is a nasty pregnancy occurrence but hopefully you won't get it really badly. It's not nice though! Watch out for moving your legs outwards/sideways and also put a pillow between your legs at night so that your hips stay at the same angel to how they would be if you were standing


----------



## julesjules100

LP so sorry to hear that you're having a hard time. Of course you don't need to man up; every pregnancy is different and everyone is different. 

Just had a quick look at what you could do to help if it is SPD:

Everyday living
Typical advice usually given to women includes avoiding strenuous exercise, prolonged standing, vacuum cleaning, stretching exercises and squatting. Women are also frequently advised to:

Brace the pelvic floor muscles before performing any activity which might cause pain
Rest the pelvis
Sit down for tasks where possible (e.g. preparing food, ironing, dressing)
Avoid lifting and carrying.
Avoid stepping over things.
Avoid straddle movements especially when weight bearing.
Bend the knees and keep the legs 'glued together' when turning in bed and getting in and out of bed.
Place a pillow between the legs when in bed or resting.
Avoid twisting movements of the body.
If the pain is very severe, using elbow crutches will help take the weight off the pelvis and assist with mobility. 

May sound dumb but would a warm bath help?

Hope the pain eases off a bit x


----------



## julesjules100

Cupcake, lol! It's funny how we're all different! I'll be GUTTED if my bump goes huge x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Poor LP. I hope it eases and you can have some pain free time xxxx


----------



## Longing2bAMum

LP was it you that was saying you had RLP last week? I thought at the time that what you were describing then was more mild SPD, i've been suffering for a couple of weeks with SPD symptoms, i'm going to the MW tomorrow so will talk to her about it, but i've been trying my hardest to move in specific ways to try not to aggrevate it any more than necessary, when getting in and out of the car keep your knees together and swivel round, that helps greatly as getting in and out of the car is really painful for me, and all the other advice from Jules does wonders too. When moving in bed keep your knees together and clench your bum cheeks when you roll over, I can really notice the difference when I don't do that! And a warm shower usually eases mine a bit, a bath would probably be amazing, if only I had one :(

Don't man up, this is the only time in life you can moan for good reason and not be told to man up about things :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Good tips jules! I feel like an elderly lady most days from SPD, the annoying thing is that most people haven't heard if it and just assume its another general pregnancy ache and pain, whereas for some people it can be really serious


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I had my coat done up today so probably just looked a little fat and I was walking down some stairs in this shop and holding on to the rail as I went and this old woman went to start walking up as I was nearing the bottom and gave me a really dirty look when I didn't move over, bloody old people thinking their the only ones with aches and pains :haha:


----------



## lpjkp

Thanks for all your advice ladies,I really appreciate it...it was me longing2beamom that wrote about RLP last week,like stitch when walking etc and I've been really achy over the last week with my hips when laying down,so I guess it would make sense to be that.

the hospital told me to take a couple of paracetamol and give them a call back to let them know if the pain is easing...it concerns me that the pain seems to have hit me so suddenly,and it hasn't eased all day,so I think id like to get checked over for peace of mind...i just don't want to feel like im wasting anyone's time...still,I don't want to leave it either if I dismiss it as something silly if its actually not x


----------



## Longing2bAMum

If you don't feel confident that it's nothing to worry about then i'd say get it checked just to put your mind at ease, it won't be wasting anyones time, it really is better to be safe than sorry sometimes :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

yes, it's definitely better to be safe than sorry! no amount of friends telling you that everything is fine and it's all normal is going to ease your mind if you're worried. i only feel better if the doctor or nurse assures me that everything is fine. at first i felt like i was bothering people, and then i realized that this was my child! my baby! i don't give a crap who i bother!!! :)


----------



## lpjkp

I've got to pop in and get checked at the maternity unit in hospital, just to be on the safe side...trust my hubby to not want to answer his phone lmao! I'll update later once I've been...I'm sure everything will be fine, but it'll be nice to get the reasurrance of what's causing the pain!

Hope you ladies are having a good day x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

when i gave birth to my oldest, i was put next to a lady on the ward, she was older than me at the time... id say about 20 odd i was 18 at the time...

and she just give birth on the bathroom floor! she had no clue that she was pregnant, she was married also.. She did have a little weight to her to begin with, but not to the point you would think would hide a baby!!! and i kept thinking how on earth could you of not known??? lol... but then years down the line i realised that some woman wont feel baby kick etc, if placenta is at the front as that cushions the blows.. but yeh it propper baffled me, i felt dead sorry for her as all she did was cry, i think it was just tears of shock more than anything :/

awww LP SPD is deffo something you cant just man up about chick... ive been fortunate not to suffer from it, but i have friends who have and its horrible :( maybes trying some techniques what hann and Jules have suggest may help to relieve the symptoms some :hugs:


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies. Sorry it's been awhile & it's going to take some reading to get all caught up. I ended up going to the doctor last Thursday morning which led to a "preterm labor" test as I had one of the cramps I was talking about while she was examining me. It made her a little nervous so that started all the testing. Long & short of it, I'm having extremely hard braxton hicks. The preterm labor test came back negative (longest hour & 15 minutes of my life)!!! No infection of my urine, bladder or kindeys, my cervix is closed, fluids all look great & Mason is doing well measuring right on the money for EDD of April 26th! However, she was not bashful at all when informing me that I'm pushing 37 years old, not superwoman & it's now time to start taking it easy. No lifting over a milk jug, not to spend too much time on my feet & get rid of anything causing stress..... UMMM, I'd LOVE to take care of the last one, but unfortunately I have bills to pay & I really like to eat so guess I won't be telling my bosses to "take this job & shove it" anytime soon..... So now I'm stressed because I feel I have so much I need to get done & sooner now than later. DH is keeping his thumb on my head & not letting me do ANYTHING. Which is sweet, but it's driving me nuts. I'm being good because I want to keep my little Mason safe & sound where he is for as long as possible, not to mention sitting on my butt doing nothing is better than laying on my back on bedrest for the next 3 months! But now I have the fear he will be here early since it seems he's anxious to meet us!!!

On a good note Sunday night while we were laying in bed DH & Mason were playing a game with each other. It was so cute!!! DH had his arm laying across my belly & would tap my left side of my belly & Mason would kick him in the arm. They did this for about 30 minutes... I loved every minute of it!!!

Hope everyone is doing well. I will try to get all caught up on the reading!!!!

Have a great day!


----------



## BabyMay

Just failed my one hour glucose screening. Anyone else? Now I have to take the three hour one.


----------



## jtink28

boo. that stinks :(

i have to take my one hour test on friday morning. today is the last day i'm letting myself eat sweets. i'm going to totally detox myself from sugar on wednesday and thursday. going to be a loooong couple days!


----------



## BabyMay

Good luck! I felt sick after the one hour test, I hope I am ok for the three.


----------



## jtink28

what did you have to do for the one hour test?


----------



## Hann12

My one hour test both last time and this time is to drink some lucozade original then have a blood test an hour later, maybe it varies elsewhere though


----------



## maybesoon

BabyMay said:


> Just failed my one hour glucose screening. Anyone else? Now I have to take the three hour one.

Yuck! That really sucks. I took mine a week ago yesterday & haven't heard what my results were. I'm guessing the results were ok since I was at my doctors office all darn day Thursday.


----------



## maybesoon

My one hour was just drinking the orange drink (tasted like orange crush) waited an hour then they took my blood.


----------



## BabyMay

I drank a fruit punch drink and then tested an hour later. I hope I pass bc I love sugary snacks in this pregnancy and will not be fun to give thm up. But I will do anything for my baby!


----------



## maybesoon

BabyMay I'm the same way about sweets right now! I tell ya I could live on them. Sure hope for our sakes we passed!!!


----------



## kezziek

Poor you lpjk! Hope it gos well getting checked out. I've got similar pain in my pelvis and hips and generally a very sore stiff back. Had the same pelvic problems in my first pregnancy too. I am finding keeping a pillow between my knees at night helpful but I'm rubbish at all the other stuff. If it turns out to be spd then make sure you get to see an obstretic physio, they can be so helpful I found last time, I am waiting to see my midwife to get referred again hopefully.xxx

Maybesoon sounds so scary! Glad all is ok though, I reckon you will have a quick labour as your uterus will be so toned due to all those braxton hicks (haha thats my theory anyway!) i had them really bad last time and I had a quick one but he wasn't early. Fingers crossed your little man does his full time inside! xxx

Babee- that is crazy! My bumps bigger than that now! I had a 7 lb 2oz baby last time and I was still huge! Is she really tall? I know i have a tall skinny friend who doesn't ever start showing before 7 months.
xxx


----------



## Lovely35

Just noticed on the first page that it doesn't say the sex of my baby. We are having a little girl :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats lovely. :) More pinkies!!!

LP hope the appointment went well. Xxxxx

I got 2 Bumgenius Flips with 6 inserts and a new tots bots cover in the post today. Oh I love them. :) Hann - you use the Flips on your DD right? I have the stay dry inserts and they seem so thin! Do they work for long?


----------



## lesley1988

Hi everyone random question here im 26weeks on thursday n this pregnancy is flying is anyone else guna miss being pregnant or is it just me i really cant get enough of feeling him kick n move i just wanna keep him in there lol i had 3 miscarriages before this pregnancy so really dont know if thats changed the way i feel but ive even started thinking about trying for another baby when this lil man is born anyone else feeling the same or am i just crazy lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi Lesley!!!

I'm the same. I loooove having her in my tummy and think I will miss it. 

But then on the other hand 15 more weeks seems a long wait to meet her and cuddle her and feed her etc. 

That being said only 15 more weeks?!?!? Eeeek. Where has the time gone!!


----------



## lesley1988

thats what i mean the time is flying i cant wait for him to be here but i want to keep him in there im loving him kicking n moving. i told the bf today i want to go over so i can feel him in there longer he was like he has to come out n meet me we can have another i was like another im a bag of hormones n ur thinking another but at the same time im thinking would be like a dream come true my son im my arms n another lil one in my belly kicking away baring in mind i told the other half to go n get the snip because i didnt want any more after this one lol.


----------



## TTCBean

maybesoon, that's unfortunate, I am keeping you and baby in my thoughts!

Do you girls feel like you're falling in love for the first time? I must think about baby 24/7 and just feel so in love and over joyed. It sort of reminds me when I first met my husband. I just cannot wait to cuddle and give him kisses. I can't wait to tell him I love him!! I just love him so! I am so happy and positive! I feel him squirm around more and more each day, blows my mind there is a little baby in there made from the love of my husband and I... it's so perfect to me! He's everything I've dreamed of so far. I love being pregnant and I love the thought that I am going to be a Mom!!!


----------



## lesley1988

yeah i feel exactly the same i just love lying n feeling him moving around n the feeling that this tiny little person is growing inside of me i love being pregnant n i cant wait for him to be here n hold him n cuddle him n give him all my love but at the same time i want to keep the pregnant feeling i hope its just a thing that goes when hes born but at the same time im thinking a second little one wouldnt be a bad thing lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh dear ladies. I just sorted/counted my cloth nappies. I have SO many!!! 


These are my newborn/XS nappies - I need to get a wrap or two as we also plan to use muslins and have some disposables for the early days.

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/459850C5-1850-48E2-84CC-B26F410F84D0-11172-000014FC69EF43D9.jpg


These are my fitteds - should do from 8lb-20lb I have way more than I thought!!

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/041D0907-A13A-4487-8CA8-9621EDF0549E-11172-000014FC711FE9CF.jpg


These are my wraps to go with the fitteds and also 2 small Itti D'lish and 4 spare booster sets - these will be my early days out and about nappies.

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/C2CE4E6B-DA4C-4313-BB38-E343810C9154-11172-000014FC775EDED4.jpg


Here are my "fancy" nappies - lol. Will do her once she's a bit bigger and I love them all!!!

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/F813440E-8C65-467E-92D1-80B3CD85F91D-11172-000014FC8301D5C4.jpg


Then finally my huge selection of eBay cheapies. I think I'm going to sell a few now I know she;s a girl, as I've been collecting these since we were TTC and was always convinced I'd have a boy.

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/C1F4459C-F56C-40CD-B4DC-033B3F60E6D2-11172-000014FC89FC8770.jpg


----------



## TTCBean

I love your stash Cupcake!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks honey - done the descriptions now. :)


----------



## lpjkp

Hi ladies,

Just a quick check in before bed...its been a long day,and im so tired now..

First of all,Jenson is very happy in there according to a scan and ctg/doppler...my fundal height is measuring perfectly for my weeks (i thought I was huge!) and cervix is lovely and closed.

However,Jenson is head down and very heavily head down...combine that with a case of thrush as a result of the antibiotics I finished last week for a UTI and that's pretty bad for me...combine those two with confirmed SPD and its a pregnancy nightmare.

So I've got treatment for thrush,and a referral for physio...but it was worth it to know everything was ok...just another 14 weeks to go!

I just feel like I've been kicked in the groin with steel toe cap boots,which isn't the most pleasant feeling in the world.

I can't wait until hes here...pregnancy hasn't been the easiest journey for me,and it makes me a little sad that I feel I can't enjoy it anymore and im just wishing the days away :( x


----------



## TTCBean

Anyone nesting already?

Seems like I always have a new project I want to get done! I've been tearing apart closets, and sorting things for goodwill, putting things in containers, etc. I've painted two rooms and have been washing a million things, scrubbing walls... the list goes on!


----------



## Courtney917

I've been so ridiculously tired lately that I can't even fathom doing anything. I have a long list of things but no energy to so them. I haven't even bought any baby stuff yet :-/.

Glad baby is ok lp! Thats terrible about how you've been feeling :-(. Hopefully these weeks will fly by ;+)


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry to hear all of your troubles LP! I hope the physio has lots of good ideas to help you feel better. Good think you went and got checked out! 
I love your nappies cupcake. Almost makes me want to go cloth. ;) 
Baby may- I failed the one hour on thursday. I'm going in for he 3 hour on Tuesday. I'm terrified on all counts. I haven't not eaten for 15 hours since before pregnancy. Ugh! When is your 3 hour test? 
I love / don't love being preggers. I love feeling Dylan move and feeling so connected to her. I'm so excited to have her here. I really miss having a glass of wine and losing the figure I worked so hard to get. Wow, that sounded really selfish, but wth, it's the truth. 
I'm nesting like crazy. Have been since month 2. Our furniture should be here in the next few weeks, and I'm sure that is going to start another nesting spree. :)


----------



## Jess137

Hi ladies and bumps! I haven't got a group anymore and I was wondering if I could join you? I'm due on May 15 with our first, Emily Christine. :) V-day tomorrow!


----------



## Sass827

Welcome Jess!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi Jess :) Welcome. 

I am super nesting. Been stuck at home for 5 days because of the stupid snow and there's now nothing left to clean or wash etc. 

I wish I could sort put Bee's room but we need to decorate first and buy a wardrobe, some crates to turn a shelving unit we have into storage for her and a CD tower for her nappies. 

So until we've got those bits I'm kinda stuck. :( Why I got all the nappies out last night I think but they then just had to go back into storage crates afterwards. :(


----------



## bobbles86

hi girls.. just checking in, not around much due to kids being ill etc.

23 weeks today :happydance:

1 week to v day :)

hope you're all well

kate xx


----------



## bobbles86

oh I'm sure I was a papaya last week too... very strange :/


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi bobbles. :)

Yeah the fruit tickets get a bit crap and are broken once you get into the 20s. Why I switched mine. 

If you google "bump fruit size" there's a list still of fruits for each week. 

I think 23 is a grapefruit. :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello Jess and welcome ive added you to the board x


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake - brilliant stash!! I have loads but perhaps not that many, mine are mainly itti bittis, some AIO bum genius (waiting o receive), some little lamb bamboos as heard they are good for nap times, and I have a few pockets too. I do have flips, they are good, no leaks from my DD in them. I have been using thevstay dry inserts however if I know she's going to nap I add either a hemp insert or a bamboo. The hemp are really absorbent but bulkier but good for naps. The fact that I've had no leaks though is good because I have had leaks in most others. I watched a few videos on itti bittis on you tube and think I had been putting them on a bit wrong (well not wring but not well) so now I'm taking more care i've not had a leak but I tend to change them after 2 hours. I do that the inserts kind of go harder when they are really wet, but it doesn't seem to bother her and they are by far the slimest nappy we have. Some of the others make her look like she had a huge bum! You'll see what I mean when you start using them! But the experiment is going well so far. I have also tended to use disposable liners if I think she's going to have a poopey explosion (teething!) and they are keeping the, stain free which is good. 

LP - glad you have been seem and everything is fine with the baby. A physio should really help you :) it does me anyway


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Hann.

My bamboo motherease sandy's are my favourites, so I hope I get on with them. They are so soft and lovely. I think they'll be our nap/bedtime nappies. I have 1 LL bamboo and also a size 1 TB strechy bamboo and a sie 2 (the red one on my "fancy" nappies photo)


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Hi ladies, I've just got back from the Midwife, i've put on 5kg/11lbs so far, i'm happy with that, although it's hard to not feel slightly shocked when you first see the number on the scales :haha:

She made all my appts until my baby is born! I see her 6 more times before his due date, and then she made an extra one for incase he's late so 7 total appt's, that's really not that much considering i'm every 3 weeks till the end of April then every other week till he's due eeeeeee how exciting :happydance:

How is everyone else's days going?


----------



## pixie2013

Due may 7th


----------



## jtink28

ha, i would have loved to gain only 11 pounds so far. i don't even weigh myself anymore.


----------



## Hann12

I've gained 4 pounds in 2 weeks!! Don't have a clue why except maybe my baby had a big growth spurt! Eating habits haven't changed, if anything I've got less appetite! Weird! 

Finally got my maternity notes sent through and my EDD is wrong by 8 days!! My lmp is wrong and my doctors details are wrong!! Now I have to email them again to get it changed. My hospital admin is so rubbish its unbelievable!!


----------



## pinktiara

I have been nesting like crazy if its not one thing its another haha im so tired lately ugh I run a decorated cookie business as well as take care of my toddler so at the end of the day im so done. My dr suggested physio for all my joint pain but I just don't have the time so i'll live a few more months and it will be better haha. Apparently after already having a baby everything is much looser hence the pain suuuper!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG hann!! thats terrible :( How come its took sooo long for you to get your notes???

welcome pixie, do you know what your having (girl or boy?)


----------



## Hann12

For some reason my hospital don't give the notes until 20 weeks but then I turned up at 20 weeks and they said they weren't ready and would send them in the post, almost 5 weeks later (and me chasing!) they finally turn up - and they are wrong! Just crazy. I've escalated it to the management team so hopefully I'll get a response tomorrow :(


----------



## poppy13

Just dropping by to say hello ladies! All going fairly ok with me, got a bit of joint pain where my left thigh joins my pelvis but nothing major.

Just watching One Born Every Minute and it's making me realise how close we're all getting...scary and exciting all at the same time!

How long have people got until they start maternity leave? I finish in 9 weeks! :)

I do log in everyday and keep up with what's going on but don't often get chance to post - you're my morning read on my phone over a cuppa!

xx


----------



## BabyMay

Sass my three hour is Friday morning at 9:30. I took the day off work so most of my fasting will be sleeping. I agree it makes me sick not to eat. I hope we pass! I am bring lots of work to do while I wait there three hours. Did your drs office give you any other instructions than just to fast? That is all they told me but I have heard others told to eat a lot of carbs three days before the fasting.


----------



## kezziek

Hi Pixie and Jess!

Poppy I've got 9 weeks to go after this one too  i can't wait! 

I don't weigh myself anymore either jtink :-( i think i've gained between 20-26lb but i will just be joining slimmimg world when I recover post partum xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hann12 said:


> For some reason my hospital don't give the notes until 20 weeks but then I turned up at 20 weeks and they said they weren't ready and would send them in the post, almost 5 weeks later (and me chasing!) they finally turn up - and they are wrong! Just crazy. I've escalated it to the management team so hopefully I'll get a response tomorrow :(

oh thats sooo different to how things work where i live... i got mine at 9 weeks...

Its strange how just different parts of the UK have didnt ways of doings tuff, nevermind overseas lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. :)

Hope you're all well today. 

Nice to see you Poppy. Xxx

Hann that's weird about your notes. I live super close to you and got mine at booking in and have to carry them everywhere I go. 

Got my 25w midwife today as long as we can drive there ok. Car hasn't moved since last Friday. I also haven't left the house since last Thursday because of the snow. So I'm looking forward to hopefully being back in the office and not working from home. 

Have a lovely day. Xxxx


----------



## Hann12

I think different hospitals have different rules. I don't have a 25 week midwife appointment, I saw a midwife at the booking in app, 16 weeks, then seeing them at 28 weeks, 36 weeks and 40 weeks. Meant to see my GP at 20, 24, 32 weeks. I think the less they see you the better in their eyes! I don't mind too much as this time round as I am not deemed high risk but I do need them to have my notes right!


----------



## lpjkp

Oh gosh, I'm so stressed out! :(

I got a phone call from my uni yesterday telling me that, since I handed in my final project in December, that I'm no longer "classed as a student" and they'll be phoning student finance to get any further loan entitlements stopped...I'm now terrified, the last installment is due 3 weeks before baby is here and I was depending on it to pay off debts/not worry about providing for him straight away!

Worst thing is, hubby was told Monday he's on a medical board with the army, and he'll be getting medical discharge next month, so we've got to think about finding somewhere else to live/new job/new baby etc...It all couldn't come at a worse time!

I've contacted the university, because I've still got exams in July (And, until then, won't be given my degree) and I've got a document which says I'm entitled to full student loans, so hopefully it can get sorted...the worst thing is, I'd have just done my damned hardest to find a job to get by, but no one will employ me at nearly 26 weeks pregnant will they?! I feel so worthless right now, and so terrified about our finances :(


----------



## Hann12

LP as a pure guess I'm thinking they should give you the loan, if you don't have exams until the summer you are def still a student. Only exception could be that they only count you as a student if you are taking classes? I'm not sure but I hope you get it sorted soon. You have lots going on, make sure you take time to relax. I did hypnobirthing with DD and while it didn't get me through the whole labour it was very good at relaxing me prior to it. You can get all sorts of relaxation CDs so might be worth giving them a try. I always fell into a nice sleep when I listened to them! I need to start to use them again actually as they were really helpful. 

Really tired today, already had DDs football lesson (involves me running around with her for 45 mins!) and got friends with toddlers coming over this afternoon. Day should go fast at least but I am feeling it today!


----------



## missmayhem

hi Ladies.

hoping to join in with you all, rather late i know!

baby no.2 is due on 4th may!


anybody else here having a smallish age gap, there'll be 15 months between mine eeeek


----------



## Sass827

Oh I hope all this stuff gets cleared up for you soon Hann and LP! 
Baby may - they haven't told me a thing. I joined a gd support group on here. They say it doesn't matter what you eat the week before. What have you heard? 
Welcome miss!
I'm so jealous of all of you with only 9 weeks of work left! I think I'll need to work right up to the day of plus by phone or email a few days later in May. :(


----------



## lpjkp

At least all you working ladies are lucky with a job! lol I phoned student finance and, no, I won't be entitled to any of my further planned funding...so I'm officially pooping myself now! I don't have a clue what to do and, with no money coming in my end, I'm just wishing I was able to get employment during pregnancy!x


----------



## jtink28

lpjkp, that is terrible about your financing. :( i'm sorry!!
things will work out, though. i know they will.


----------



## julesjules100

Lp, such unneeded stress for you.... May sound silly but could you enroll for a very short course over that time to see if that would keep your funding in place? x


----------



## Hann12

LP you might qualify for various government benefits too once the baby comes, worth looking into or seeking advice. 

Cupcake - had a good cloth day, just got 4 hours out of an SIO itti and got 3 hours out if a bum genius organic earlier too! A no leak day!


----------



## jtink28

i know a few of you ladies here at stay at home moms, or are going to be. i so so so envy you!

any ladies have trouble with your boss? my boss has started asking me what my appointments are for - and when i say it's for the baby, she wants to know specifics. in the US, i'm pretty sure this is illegal. she is very demeaning, and noone in our building likes her. i spent my lunch time in tears today, and then came back from lunch feeling better. i emailed my HR director, and asked him for a private personal meeting sometime next week to discuss some concerns. i really really hope he listens to me and takes my concerns about my boss to heart. ugh. i wish we had the money for me to quit working!


----------



## maybesoon

Oh jtink! That is against the privacy act here in the US! They aren't allowed to ask details. They can ask for a doctor's note, but that is all. I'm so sorry your boss is being a complete ASS! Mine is doing the same. After I was out on Thursday & Friday last week from going to the doctor & then having the "preterm labor" test ran & then being told to TAKE IT EASY, then our office was closed on Monday. So on Tuesday after not seeing my boss since the Wednesday before he doesn't even bother to ask how we (Mason & I) were until around 2:30pm. When he did & I replied "Well we are still walking & not on complete bedrest yet, so I guess we are ok"... His reply "Well that's why we need to get that new girl in here ASAP, so we won't get too far behind if you do get put on bedrest in the next few weeks"..... OMG, all I could do was walk away!!!! So pissed me off to no end.... It was almost like he wanted me to know he didn't care about my little man's well being as long as he has someone here to answer the phone, the door & do his work for him while I'm out...... Totally made my decision so much easier to be looking for a new job while on maternity!!!

I know how hard it is.... But try not to let them stress you out.... I'm doing the best I can with that right now (although it's not going too well).....


----------



## jtink28

maybesoon, do you have any websites about the privacy act? i'm trying to find them to no avail. i want to be armed with paperwork when i talk to HR next week, you know?


----------



## maybesoon

jtink28 said:


> maybesoon, do you have any websites about the privacy act? i'm trying to find them to no avail. i want to be armed with paperwork when i talk to HR next week, you know?


https://www.hhs.gov/ocr/privacy/hipaa/understanding/consumers/employers.html

https://www.nclnet.org/worker-rights/103-job-search/299-workers-understand-your-health-privacy-rights

Try these two websites.... Hope they help.


----------



## jtink28

thank you maybesoon!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

No problem! Hope it helps you out!


----------



## Longing2bAMum

Sorry you two are having a hard time of it at your work, I can't imagine being treated like that, i've always worked in offices and have walked out on a couple of jobs because of them being completely crap, but I don't imagine any of them to treat pregnant women in this way! I always thought when you see the american movies where the pregnant woman gets treated bad when she reveals she's pregnant, "No that doesn't possibly happen in real life" but I guess it does!!

I am now a housewife and feel for all of you having to work through your pregnancies, I don't think I could handle being bothered to go to work everyday, especially on tired days or achy days, I take my hat off to all of you doing it :hugs:


----------



## jtink28

yeah, i definitely wish i could stay home. c'est la vie.

on a happy note, my mom just called me (she lives 2,000 miles away :( ) and told me she put enough money in my bank account for me to buy the crib, swing and bouncer tonight, and she wants me to go do it tonight, after what a crappy day i've had. 

so excited to go buy it all and realize that a baby really is coming! aghhh!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

The sad thing is if you'd asked me a year ago I would have told you I LOVE MY JOB & WHO I WORK FOR.... I'm not really sure what the heck is going on. But the partner has decided he doesn't have to work except on what he wants (which isn't much) & is only in the office doing actual business work 30 minutes to an hour a week, which in turn has his assistant thinking she's above showing up on time or doing anything other than personal crap while getting paid. Which that has led to the main attorney I work for having a serious attitude because he keeps getting stuck doing the crap that his partner doesn't want to do & he doesn't have the balls to say something. So it all rolls down to the pregnant girl getting stuck doing everything & then some. 

Seriously, so our scanner wasn't working Tuesday. The part-time lady noticed it wasn't working when she tried to scan something. Now mind you, she had just gotten off the phone 10 minutes earlier with our computer tech asking him questions regarding a lap top computer she ordered for her & her husband over the weekend. She tells me it isn't working. I tell her to call him. She didn't want to do it. I finally had to get a little shitty & tell her that she's the one that saw the error message, she needed to tell him what it was doing. She got upset. When I left work Tuesday afternoon it still wasn't working. I get to work this am. Finally at 10 am the attorney I work for walks in & I ask him (since I'm the only one working today) if the scanner was fixed yesterday. He told me as far as he knew it wasn't. So I go back & try it. Sure enough it wasn't fixed on Wednesday. So I ended up having to call the computer tech & spend 45 minutes of my day fixing something that should have been taken care of yesterday!!!! 

So I was a complete bitch to the attorney I work for because he asked (while I was working on the scanner) if I had gotten a document finished. My response was "Yeah because I can be in 5 places at once to do the 8 different job titles I don't get paid for. No Ben I haven't gotten anything done because I've been working on getting the scanner fixed that Penny should have taken care of yesterday." 

I think he got the hint because he didn't stay at the office long today....


----------



## maybesoon

Soooo sorry for the rant!!!!!

jtink that is AWESOME!!!! I just ordered my crib at lunch today! My Mom is giving me the money for it tonight & it should be here next Wednesday!!!! I can't wait!


----------



## kezziek

Work stress is the last thing you guys need :( so sorry to hear. I hope you can find better solutions o going back post mat leave or that things improve. I wish I could be a stay at home Mum too :( i work three days a week now as a nurse and thats about all I can manage with the two little ones. I could barely walk after my shift on tuesday I just don't know how I'm going to get through the next 9 weeks but am very grateful I get to have a good amount of maternity leave. I am hoping to only go back two days a week which financially will be a nightmare but the little years are so precious and go so fast that I really just want to be home as much as possible. It's so hard when that option is not there and I really feel for you ladies that have no choice but to work full time :(xx


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Yay! I passed my glucose test! :happydance:

I had to take the 1 hour earlier and failed it and then passed the 3 hour test so I was nervous :wacko: That three hour is TORTURE :dohh: I'm so glad to avoid it this time!


----------



## pinktiara

Im a stay at home mom with my 3 year old and some days i'm wishing I could just go to work and not be in demand 24 7 lol Had my gallbladder ultrasound today after my attack on saturday and sure enough I have gall stones. So I see the doc on feb 6 Im hoping to have my gallbladder removed same time as my c section because I never want to have to feel the pain I felt on saturday ever again worst pain ever including labor.


----------



## missmayhem

i hear you pink, staying at home all day with my 13 month old is so tiring and stressfull, she has reflux, allergies and food aversion, the 2 afternoons a week she is in nursery is sheer bliss.

Hope you all keeping well today, any plans for the weekend? I'll be packing up the house ready to move next weekend eeeek


----------



## julesjules100

I'm with you Pink - I'm having a good chunk of time of for maternity leave (14 months, gulp) but I'm absolutely certain that I will be going back to work at the end of that time and willingly so. 14 months is enough of a break in my career. I have a girlfriend who has a 10 month old and has just gone back to work - she said she was worried she'd have separation anxiety when she left him but she was skipping back into work at the end as she needed a break from constant baby duty! lol

I'm planning on coming back to work 4 days a week once mat leave is over. Going to try to haggle to work one of those days from home (although I suspect my immediate boss won't go for that part even though there's no reason why I couldn't) x


----------



## Hann12

I always thought I'd go back but when it came to it I couldn't! I love being at home with my DD and I'll stay at home for another year with the baby but then I think I'll want to work. It's been a nice career break though! I'd like to do 3 days a week ideally so will see what happens when the time comes!


----------



## Courtney917

I've been home for a year due to the hours I was working and long commute was taking a toll on the kids. I am in midst of changing careers and getting my second masters so I am looking at a few more years at home. I am going stir crazy...I am used to working and miss the daily adult interaction. I start school soon and I think this will help with my sanity. I am going to look for a part job maybe tutoring on Saturdays to get out of the house once the baby is born. Would love a nice part time good paying job but right now its not feasible with the career I am in (special ed teacher). Sooooooo...time to change careers!!!!! I'm sorry for those of you going through hell at work...I also had a hellish experience at my last job and needed to get out asap before I told off one of the administrators. I hope it gets better and that you all get much better jobs soon :)


----------



## TTCBean

Anyone experience shakiness? I ate breakfast around 9:30 am (milk and some raisin bran, plus 3 cups of water), and around 11:30 I started getting super shaky... like I had a whole pot of coffee. I made some macaroni and cheese, eating it now, I think maybe because I was really hungry? I still feel shaky but the food hasn't really kicked in yet.


----------



## pinktiara

I lost my job because the center I worked at closed down when Carter was born and I just stayed home ever since because daycare is like working to pay someone else to watch my kids its really expensive here. I run an at home business that brings in about 5-600 a month which is a bonus really because hubby's job covers everything and than some. My son will be in preschool for a few hours a day come sept so i will get a bit of a break I like being there for all the firsts I didn't wanna miss a thing.


----------



## BabyMay

Ttc I have had that a few times, my heart starts racing too. Dr thinks it is bc I have low blood pressure 87/57 after walking in to the dr. She said ear salty snacks to help. But I felt like I was gonna pass out

I have ten minutes left of the tree hour glucose test! Haven't felt horrible but haven't felt great. I won't know results until Tuesday. I'm glad you passed. I hope I do!


----------



## pinktiara

Ugh I have my two hour booked in feb :( not looking forward to it with my son it was only a one hour


----------



## TTCBean

I have low blood pressure so maybe it was just from that. I am feeling much better now!


----------



## jtink28

i took my 2-hour test today. it really wasn't a big deal - i drank a glass of sugary fruit punch, and got my blood drawn at 10:15am, 11:15am and 12:15. it was lame having to sit in the waiting room for 2 hours, but the juice drink wasn't awful, and i brought a book. just hope i pass!! ;)


----------



## TTCBean

c


----------



## jtink28

i have it, too. i actually keep a pair of new undies in my purse if it's too bad (the gap non-maternity undies are the BEST)

i asked my OB today about it, in fact. she said it's normal. she said to look out for large clear, watery gushes, as that could be amntioc fluid. totally normal to have tons of wetness, but so icky. oh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yes ladies I have it too. 

I get a bit paranoid now and again as I'm certain it's not pee. But what I do (gross but I think it's helpful to share) is get some on my finger and then scrape my nail on it. 

When it's bunched up its white. So it reassures me that it's just lots of watery CM. which is a good thing apparently so I'm getting through lots of liners but or a good reason.


----------



## TTCBean

Oh good idea Cupcake, I'll try that next time I use the bathroom!


----------



## jtink28

worst.day.ever.

my car died in the middle of the road on the way home from work today. thank god my husband was with me. 18 degrees outside - it had just snowed that day. we had to pay $185 to get it towed to the mechanic's shop. i don't even want to know how much it's going to cost to get it fixed. 3 months until the baby comes, and this happens. 

ugh, terrible day. glucose test, (they took my blood 4 times!) and then this. sigh. at least tomorrow is saturday.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Urgh jtink how awful. My car broke down once on the motorway and it was terrible. Luckily I had my DH with me too or I'd have been a wreck. And it wasn't too cold. So I really feel for it happening to you in the snow. :(

4am here. Just woke up sweating and in pain from constipation. :( Nice. :( 

But like you said at least it's now the weekend so even I I'm awake for ages I can sleep in and make up for it. X


----------



## pinktiara

The drink is not bad at all with my son everyone told me it was just terrible I felt like i was drinking pop thats the easy part the waiting is what sucks lol


----------



## Jess137

I only have to do a one hour test (Monday) thank goodness..unless there's a problem then I have to do the three hour. I hate drinking that stuff!


----------



## Sass827

I hope your car stuff works out ok jt! Hopefully it's nothing too big. 
About the watery cm, I have it some days worse than others. I just can't stand how I smell down there. It's not bad, it's just different, and I really don't like it. I've thought about bringing it up to my doctor because it's so odd. 
Doing my 3 hour test Tuesday. The drink isn't bad at all. Just not looking forward to the fasting and waiting. I'm afraid of being so hungry!


----------



## julesjules100

Sass, I'm pleased you mentioned things smelling "different". I've noticed that too over the last few weeks and keep mentioning it to my mum. Even after showering a few hours before I can smell it if I'm at my desk at work and am paranoid that other people can too. It's absolutely not a dirty smell, it just smells really "strong". Probably just a normal pregnancy thing as I know I don't have an infection or anything and it feels perfectly fine otherwise x


----------



## Hann12

I know exactly what you mean, I don't really remember it from last time but maybe I'm just blanking out that memory lol! At least it sounds like we are all experiencing it to some degree. 

Up at 6 with a crying DD and then just had my Pilates class (I'm the only one in it now which is weird!). Got lunch with my parents today so that should be nice. Really tired though, as ever!


----------



## Lady H

Hi all, just booked for myself and my Mum to go to the Baby Show at ExCel London Feb 23rd. Anyone else going?


----------



## kezziek

Ooh that will be fun LadyH you will get lots of free samples I wish I could go but sadly not this time xx

I know what you ladies mean about the smell down there :-( I get so paranoid at work especially if a little hot. I'm having to wear pantyliners and take spare undies just incase. It doesn't help that my pelvic floor is very weak and sneezes often result in a wee bit of pee too :-/ not glamourous! X


----------



## lpjkp

Hi ladies,

Been sent to hospital again with spotting over the last three days...im so done with it!lol will update later x


----------



## Lady H

Aaaargh good luck lpjkp xx


----------



## lpjkp

They linked me up to a monitor,and baby is fine in there having a little party!

They're concerned that I have an infection though,and im waiting to hear the decision of whether they're keeping me in or not...my parents have come to visit me thus weekend too,so im hoping everything is ok and I don't have to stay in!x


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> I know exactly what you mean, I don't really remember it from last time but maybe I'm just blanking out that memory lol! At least it sounds like we are all experiencing it to some degree.
> 
> Up at 6 with a crying DD and then just had my Pilates class (I'm the only one in it now which is weird!). Got lunch with my parents today so that should be nice. Really tired though, as ever!

Busy day Hann but well done with the pilates! I had a major stitch in my abs just walking to the post office this morning (pathetic especially when I pre-pregnancy I'd run most days. Blahhhh) x


----------



## julesjules100

lpjkp said:


> They linked me up to a monitor,and baby is fine in there having a little party!
> 
> They're concerned that I have an infection though,and im waiting to hear the decision of whether they're keeping me in or not...my parents have come to visit me thus weekend too,so im hoping everything is ok and I don't have to stay in!x

Oh no lp... At least the baby is fine. Lets hope you don't have to stay in. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Poor you LP but glad Jenson is well. 

Hope you get out ASAP and its nothing too serious. Xxxx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Jules! I got an afternoon treat of a 1.5 hour sleep but woke up to DD having a high temperature. So sad when she's sick. She's not happy at all

LP - hope you are okay, glad that your baby is and hopefully they can treat any infection easily for you (and from home!)


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Thanks Jules! I got an afternoon treat of a 1.5 hour sleep but woke up to DD having a high temperature. So sad when she's sick. She's not happy at all
> 
> LP - hope you are okay, glad that your baby is and hopefully they can treat any infection easily for you (and from home!)

Poor little girl.... Hope she fights it off, not fun for her (or you....!) x


----------



## Hann12

Thanks I'm hoping its a 24 hour thing! Hate seeing her poorly :(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. 

DH and I had a busy day. Went to IKEA and B&Q and checked out the ASDA baby event. 

Plan was to get a wardrobe. But they didn't have the one I wanted in our IKEA. Or at least I couldn't see it. :( 

We did get some good bits in there for her though. A nice lampshade and some muslins and receiving blankets. Also got some organising bits for her changing unit which I hope to paint tomorrow. 

B&Q was just for a couple of DIY bits as we're doing some decorating. Baby's room is next. I can't wait to get it done!!

ASDA baby went was a bit naff. Got some cotton wool and maternity briefs and also a playmat which is lovely for £16 and an ear thermometer for £20 which I though was good. 

Also had my first random person ask me about my pregnancy so that made me feel good. :)

Oh and as my CM is so much and watery I thought is try the Tena panty liners as I looked and they say hold twice as much moisturise and absorb twice as fast. So I'll report back. Worried because they're made for pee CM might not absorb through as well, but I have done a tiny wee when I've sneezed once or twice so it'll be nice to have the backup. Lol.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Seeing as I can't do much else in Baby Bee's room tonight I decided to relax a little and do some crafty bits. 

First item is a wipes case I decorated with pink monkey fabric. :) 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/D9306C7D-BE9D-4D58-834F-6DBAC073B4F4-12727-000018AFA1F1A1A0.jpg


----------



## missmayhem

Hann hope your DD gets better quickly it's horrible when they are ill for everyone involved.


i'm knackered why is moving house such hard work, so far today i have packed up mos tour room, most of the kitchen, the bathroom and down stairs loo, we are nearly there now just the annoying fiddly bits to do now like bath toys, glasses, plates, food and other bits we need to the last minute


----------



## jtink28

hey ladies!

just looked at my ticker - 99 days to go - double digits! woohoo!!! :) it's getting close!


----------



## kezziek

Lovely case cupcake you clever thing!

Hann hope your girl feels better xxx

Miss maygem I really feel for you moving house whilst pregnant, it's hard enough work as it is. When I was pregnant with my first we moved house a week before my due date, it was exhausting I just couldnt do that this time round.

So tired and emotional today
fed up of people telling me how big I am. Just overly sensitive at the moment. It doesnt help that I'm already waddling around due to back and pelvis pain so must big and uncomfy. Dreading work tommorow :( 

Yay for double digits jtink! I was excited but i think i will probrably go overdue so i am mentally adding a few days lol xx


----------



## missmayhem

hi Kezzi

for the PGP can i suggest you see a chiro practor, i was on crutches with DD at 16 weeks, SPD started at 8 weeks this time, 3 sessions has it cleared, all re alligned and pain free, still wearing DD on a regular basis as well.


----------



## TTCBean

Omg I am feeling hiccups for the first time (well at least I think it is)!!! It feels like a thumping rhythm every 1-2 seconds... one of the coolest things I've experienced!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awwww. That sounds just like hiccups TTC. How lovely. Xxx

How is it Monday morning already? :(


----------



## Hann12

I know - where did the weekend go? They always go too fast! DD is on the mend now thankfully so at least that's something! 

Ttc - glad you felt some hiccups, it's lovely getting new feelings from them!

Kezzie - I know easier said than done but ignore the stupid comments. I'm sure you look great and are spot on for size


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning Hann. 

Great news your dd is feeling better. X

Anyone else feel the 2nd Tri board isn't relevant to us now?

Every other thread seems to be a "guess my gender" thread. Or it's questions from ladies who are 14-15 weeks. 

I had a peep on 3rd Tri though and it's scary over there!!! Lol. 

I need a 2.5 board.


----------



## julesjules100

Hi ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend! Hann, I agree, it's over all to quickly. 

I have a quick question for you all: is anyone else planning on travelling overseas at any point in the near future? 

I was supposed to go out to Mallorca with my family for NYE but lost my nerve as I wasn&#8217;t at the 6 month mark in case something went wrong etc and I wasn't able to get anywhere quickly enough to be seen (different system etc etc). Sounds really dumb but it has been a tough year last year even being able to get pregnant and I&#8217;m so lucky to have even got there and obviously don't want to make decisions that may jeopardise it&#8230;

I&#8217;m now at 26wks+4 and thinking about going out there for a week when I&#8217;m at 29wk+4. I thought I&#8217;d be feeling more comfortable but now I&#8217;m not sure just in case something went wrong while I was there and I&#8217;d obviously have to rely on a medical team that know nothing about me (and in what would clearly be an emergency situation with a preterm baby).

Am I losing my mind by being paranoid? I know it would really do me good to go as all the fertility treatment last year meant the last time I was able to go on holiday was April and I&#8217;m gagging for anything that even hints at a bit of sun. If I don&#8217;t go in a few weeks then it&#8217;s going to be at least July/August before I will be able to go again. 

Logically and objectively I know its unlikely that anything would kick off while I was over there but it's the "what if" that's making it hard to decide!

x


----------



## lpjkp

Morning ladies!!

I know how you feel about the second tri boards cupcake...i tend to read between second and third tri boards now,but don't really feel a lot of it is relevant to me yet! Lovely tissue box by the way!

Woo hoo! Less than 99days to go now jtink! Its so exciting isn't it?!

I bet that was so exciting to feel hiccups ttc...im still not certain I've felt any,but there are times when I feel regular little thud type feelings every couple of seconds that I can predict...i just don't know what hes doing in there most of the time!haha!

Hope all ladies see doing well today!

I was allowed home from the hospital on Saturday! Yay! The hospital said they'd phone me and get me back in if the tests showed anything up,so I guess no news is good news! I don't seem to have had any spotting since,so im thankful for that...though I had bad morning sickness and vomiting this morning,which im not so thankful for! Lol

I'm just trying to take things a little more easily now...my mom has irritated me slightly though lately...apparently she doesn't think I can last till full term because my body isn't very well designed to carry babies...WTH? don't think I was too impressed with that comment! She's also started badgering me to find out if we will get him christened soon after birth and who id have as godparents...i told her,yes we will,but she didn't like my choice of godparent because I hadn't chosen my sisters (another member of family is much more stable to look after Jenson the way we would like him to if something were to happen) so apparently its "not worth having a christening because its causing too much trouble and will upset too many people"...PAH!


----------



## julesjules100

Hi Lp

So pleased to hear that you are feeling better and got released!Let's hope that nothing comes back on the testing. 

Try to go easy on your Mum, I'm sure she just meant it out of concern rather than anything else. As soon as I have any tweaks or twinges my Mum is beside herself so it could be that yours has just been so worried about you having been unwell etc :hugs:

I wouldn't worry about the godparent part: godparents aren't legal guardians of your child (you name who you want in your will in case anything terrible were ever to happen) so don't let that put you off your sister if you want her!

x


----------



## missmayhem

i know what you mean about the boards not being relevant anymore, i found this pregnancy i have barely strayed onto them. we knew from the off we were team yellow again, so the gender threads have no interest to me.


i'm feeling so drained this morning was hoping to get more packing done but instead thinking i'm going to have a nap lol.

Hubby is off today so he can do the nursery drop off, then we need to paint our bedroom, get boxes out of the loft and pick up the conservatory and hall way! i'm sick of the sight of boxes.


on the plus side looking forward to meeting my new midwife next week


----------



## lpjkp

thanks for the advice jtink...I understand what you mean about my mom just being worried,and you've helped me see it from a different point of view :) I think I've just been feeling a bit like my body hasn't coped well with what its meant to do, so I think I naturally get a little defensive when innocent comments like those from my mom are made...I think ill understand the mindset of a mom once im a mom myself!

As for going on holiday,I say go for it! Check holiday insurance before you go to make sure you'll be covered and,if needed,grab a medical note from your doctor/midwife confirming that you are safe to fly...theres nothing more I would love than a relaxing holiday right now! Make the most of it!x


----------



## Courtney917

woo hoo....made it to the 3rd tri!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sass827

Jules- were leaving on Tuesday. And the country were going to is really 3rd world, so if anything happens, I'll need to be medi-vacced to the USA. I'll be 26 weeks, and I think is going to be just fine. I tried on my vacation clothes last night, and I just can't believe how pregnant I look. I feel 36 weeks instead of 25 weeks, and I seriously wish I was. I can't wait to start losing this weight. 
Hann - so happy DD is feeling better. 
LP- so happy you are doing better. So sorry to hear about your mom. Mine has been terrible the last 5 weeks. I just think they forget what it's like to be pregnant. I wish they would spend the time we do trying to put themselves in our shoes. 
Cute case cupcake! 
Mayhem- I can't even imagine how hard moving must be. I hope it's over soon!


----------



## lpjkp

Happy 3rd tri Courtney!!! I reach it on Saturday, and I can't wait!

Gosh, this trying to find a way to earn money during pregnancy is hard! How hard can it be to not want to sit on my ass and do something productive?! University is still being an idiot with tossing me back and forth and not giving me a definitive answer on whether my loans will get stopped or not...ARGHH! lol x


----------



## jtink28

jules, on feb. 7th, i'm flying from chicago to my hometown of san diego (about 2,000 miles) to see my parents and attend my baby shower. my doc said all should be fine. i've located the nearest, best hospitals with a nicu (neonatal intensive care unit) just in case something happens while i'm in town. 
i'm a tiny bit nervous, but i know that thousands of pregnant women fly every day with no problems. i think my biggest worry is carrying around my luggage by myself :)


----------



## julesjules100

Thanks jtink. I think if I was flying but staying in the UK I'd feel ok, it's more the country change that's the issue for me and the different medical systems. Funnily enough the only place I WOULD be comfortable travelling to is the US as I'm happy with the care system over there and I know the drill. 

My parents were worried about the luggage bit too but I was going to stick my belly out, announce i was pregnant to the biggest guy next to me and ask him to pick it up! lol x


----------



## jtink28

haha, very true. i am going to take a cab to the airport, and when i get there, just try and look as pregnant as possible so i can get someone to help me :)

i would be nervous going out of country, too, but i'm sure you'll be just fine. everything makes me nervous nowadays, no matter how logical it is.


----------



## jtink28

i have a feeling that i'm going to be on pins and needles all day today. i get the results of the GD test, and they doctors told me they'd call if i failed, and wouldn't call if i passed. so i'm staring at my cell phone at work, praying it doesn't ring. haha!


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> haha, very true. i am going to take a cab to the airport, and when i get there, just try and look as pregnant as possible so i can get someone to help me :)
> 
> i would be nervous going out of country, too, but i'm sure you'll be just fine. everything makes me nervous nowadays, no matter how logical it is.

Yeah, I'm starting to feel a bit that way myself!


----------



## pinktiara

I cant believe I only have 3 months to go my due date is may 12 but I will be having him first week of May which makes it even closer and I haven't even really shopped yet lol


----------



## maybesoon

jtink.... That's just wrong of them. I'm sorry, but they should call either way that way you don't spend all day waiting on HOPEFULLY no news!!!! 

pinktiara.... I kinda went into panic mode over the weekend when I realized I'll be 28 weeks this Friday. At 32 weeks they won't stop labor if it starts as they say Mason will be fine with a little assistance breathing! That's 4 WEEKS AWAY??? Where the heck did the time go???


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I didn't know that about 32 weeks! That is scary!! 

So ladies. Hopefully in the next week or two Bee's bedroom will all be done. 

So when do I actually start preparing? Like washing and packing bags and stuff like that?

I was thinking maybe 30 weeks? Or is that far too early and stuff will need re-washed?


----------



## Hann12

I don't know that at 32 weeks that would happen here or not cupcake, either way hopefully none of them will be coming out before 37 weeks!

I'm not bothering with doing my bag until at least 35 weeks, maybe not until 37. If I go into labour before which is a slim to none chance, I'll just grab the things I need. I don't think I need much so not bothering this time with the huge lists they all have on the websites. I did the first time so I can understand if you do but I barely got anything out if the bag the first time and not expecting this to be any different. DH can go and fetch stuff if I need it but FX not!

Jules - I'd do it if I was you, it's not too far and I'm sure you'll be fine. It would be good to have a break and relax before the mayhem of a newborn. I wish I had been able to but had a low lying placenta otherwise I def would have x


----------



## maybesoon

Oh, I'm so excited.... FedEx just dropped our crib off at the house!!! I can't wait to get home & get it all set up. I'm sure it won't be tonight as we have the step-kiddos, but I'm soooo ready!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Hann :)

Maybe great news on the crib. :) We are sidecarring ours so it'll probably be the last thing we do as I don't want to have to climb around it for ages. Maybe do it at 37 weeks or so. 

But we have just moved all the stuff out of her room and DH is washing the walls so we can start painting!! Yaaaaay!!


----------



## jtink28

whew, passed my 2 hour test! yay!

my doctor told me that they wouldn't stop labor at 36 weeks, but would stop it before. i don't know - maybe it differs with location and doctor?


----------



## maybesoon

Woohoo Cupcake! Have fun painting!!!!  

We got the painting done about 3 weeks ago & that was a huge accomplishment. I was beginning to think we would never get that far!


----------



## pinktiara

maybesoon said:


> jtink.... That's just wrong of them. I'm sorry, but they should call either way that way you don't spend all day waiting on HOPEFULLY no news!!!!
> 
> pinktiara.... I kinda went into panic mode over the weekend when I realized I'll be 28 weeks this Friday. At 32 weeks they won't stop labor if it starts as they say Mason will be fine with a little assistance breathing! That's 4 WEEKS AWAY??? Where the heck did the time go???

haha ya time really flew with this one with my first it felt like forever. why would you go into labor at 32 weeks? Im having another c section so all I know is first week of may lol


----------



## pinktiara

Now I get it if happen to go into labor they wont stop thats scary at 32 weeks !!


----------



## maybesoon

exactly.... I just think because this is my first & I have a family history of early deliveries & the fact that I have been having these stinking BH that are so strong for the last couple of months it has me freaked out a bit. I'm sure everything will be fine & I won't go into labor until he's truly ready, just a bit of a nervous first timer!!!


----------



## jtink28

well, ladies, i finally got some nerve, and scheduled an appointment with our HR department at my company to talk about my terrible, evil boss. i feel very empowered! :)
hope it goes well, because i don't know how much more of my terrible boss i can take. 

maybesoon, are you going to look at other jobs when your baby is born? i'm going to start looking a few weeks after kidlet is born.


----------



## pinktiara

maybesoon said:


> exactly.... I just think because this is my first & I have a family history of early deliveries & the fact that I have been having these stinking BH that are so strong for the last couple of months it has me freaked out a bit. I'm sure everything will be fine & I won't go into labor until he's truly ready, just a bit of a nervous first timer!!!

Ah I see ya my first was a week late and they had to go in to get him hence the second c section lol. I apparently have lazy babys haha I hate the braxton hicks I litterally have to drink tons of water or I get them hardcore. Im sure all will be well with babes try not to worry though I know its hard not to .


----------



## Hann12

Braxton hicks, even strong ones, don't signify that you'll go into labour early. Hopefully he'll stay inside until at least 37 weeks!


----------



## kezziek

Maybesoon hoping you don't go early love but can understand your worry as you have a family history. I did have terribly strong braxtons last time and he was a week late but I'm convinced they made my labour quicker. This time I do wonder a little if gender will make a difference as I was late with both my boys but I made an early entrance into the world myself apparently by five weeks so I guess it's always best to be prepared (says I who has done absolutely nothing yet to get prepared...lol) I can't really do anything until about 36/37 weeks anyway when I have left work and have more time on my hands but I have brought a few little bits. 

I fact I was really naughty and brought a cath kidston changing bag of ebay. I just really liked my friends one when I saw it and it ticked all my boxes but I can't tell OH how much it was even though it was a bargain. 

Jules have a holiday, i bet you really need it and it's the last chance to do it without a small child in tow. I'm sure if you are healthy and doctor/midwife is happy that everything will be fine but you could just do your research and know what you will do when over there if something does happen. Find out where best English speaking hospital is etc. Take your maternity notes with you and UK contact numbers. I had a 'babymoon' when pregnant with my first and we habe some happy memories from that time. And lots of cute holiday bump photos  xxx


----------



## maybesoon

Thanks ladies. I'm sure he will stay put. I guess after all the testing a couple of weeks ago & being lectured about taking it easy (which isn't in my nature) it's got me a little more aware of things.

YOU GO jtink!!!! I can honestly say that if we had an hr department I would have been there already myself! And yes, I plan on looking for other employment while I'm out with the kiddo. I drive an hour 1 direction to work which really wasn't such a big deal when work was pleasant & they were treating me right. But since I got pregnant it's like they are pissed at me for my job not being the center of my universe (which it's not like any of them make it theirs). They seem to be doing crap just to make it harder on me (or maybe that's my hormones seeing it that way). But honestly, between the way they are treating me, the 2 hours spent on the road daily (wasted time I could be spending with Mason), well it's just not worth it to me anymore. If I can find a job close to the same pay as now, then the extra money saved from gas driving back & forth will cover daycare!


----------



## pinktiara

I got BH way earlier this time than I did with Carter I always say stupid uterus im having a c section knock it off hahahha


----------



## Sass827

Jt- I flew last week from Pittsburgh to Dallas (2.5 hours) with no troubles. I just made sure to get the aisle seat so I could drink lots of water and pee every 45 minutes or so and not piss off everyone in my row. 
I checked with my doc and the airline and I was really surprised that they both said it was safe until 37 weeks. Seemed really late to me! 
Hann- what are you taking in your hospital bag this time?


----------



## lpjkp

Go you jtink! I hope your meeting goes well,and you get the outcome you want!x


----------



## lpjkp

Are Braxton hicks those practice contractions? I don't think I've had any,but like a lot of things this pregnancy,I don't know how things feel with it being my first...my belly feels a bit tight and uncomfortable sometimes,but I think that's just me overdoing it with the food!haha!

I got good news this morning from my university...after badgering them this week,they have agreed not to contact student finance until July,so I will get my full loan entitlement 3 weeks before kiddo is due...the relief I feel is immense! I've been very productive though,and my husband is really encouraging me to take my idea of running my own pet sitting/walking business on the side...i figured what have I got to lose? I'll be getting an animal degree,I love animals and I've got nothing better to do right now! It would be great if it worked and I could be my own boss for a while!lol. X


----------



## julesjules100

Congrats LP, that's great news and must be a relief. 

Yes Braxton Hicks are practice contractions and, for me, my whole uterus goes rock hard and tight (plus swells out a bit). It all lasts abotu 30 seconds. I would describe them as "arresting" rather than painful for me. https://www.babycenter.com/0_braxton-hicks-contractions_156.bc x


----------



## Hann12

That's great news LP! 

Cupcake - not really even thought about the bag but off the top of my head I'll be taking mini shampoo, conditioner, shower gel (mild) and face wash/wipes, brush, foundation and mascara, lip balm, change of clothes - weather dependant, some chewy bars and water, energy drink, baby outfit x2, nappies, wipes, blanket, camera, phone and charger and money, oh and maternity pads!


----------



## missmayhem

May- i'm willing to bet out of us all your the one who goes overdue!

Hann- how is your little girl today?

LP thats brilliant news and a real relief for you.



i'm celebrating today, we have found a feed my little lady isn't allergic to, which is such an amazing feeling. that and called the new hospital last week and it seems i am on target for the birth i WANT

not trying to scare you but DD was an induction, failed epidural, the contractions weren't painfulas such but my back spasmed non stop which was crippling as everytime i moved they lost DD's heartbeat so even breathing throu contractions warrents the MV telling me off for making them lose the HB. this time i've been told that the new hospital doesn't do continuous monitoring, or inductions, and i'll be left to cope how i wish, which for me is movement and hypnobirthing



any of your ladies doing hypnobirthing, it truely is amazing


----------



## TTCBean

Holy cow batman calf spasms! Last night was horrid! I was getting spasms that would alternate legs randomly in my sleep. OUCH. Made me jump up quickly almost crying. My calf would go rock hard. :(

Another weird thing... Last night I had what I called witchcraft toes... two of my toes went in the complete opposite directions in a painful spasm.... must have done it at least 10 times... was that ever painful!!!


----------



## missmayhem

the calf spasms seriously hurt, i read someone last week that calcium and vit d help stop this! hopefully it helps for you?


----------



## TTCBean

Yeah, they seriously hurt!
I contacted my midwife and she said "Eat sardines, salmon, citrus fruits, almonds and bananas. Take Calcium 1,500 mg per day and Magnesium 750 mg per day." I'm going to head to the store and get a supplement of calcium and magnesium.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats LP! I think a Dog walking business sounds great. My friend runs one and really enjoys it. 
Sounds terrible ttc. Hope they go away soon. 
Afm, had the 3 hour glucose test today. Such a long time to sit and starve. 2 days til the results come in. Oy I hope I don't have gd!


----------



## jtink28

ttc, this is crazy, but i used to get calf spasms like crazy up until about 2 weeks ago, when i started eating a grapefruit every day. not a spasm since. so weird!

the glucose test stinks so bad, sass! it's not the drink that's bad - it's the sitting around and waiting and getting your blood drawn a ton. blech.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats LP! I think a Dog walking business sounds great. My friend runs one and really enjoys it. 
Sounds terrible ttc. Hope they go away soon. 
Afm, had the 3 hour glucose test today. Such a long time to sit and starve. 2 days til the results come in. Oy I hope I don't have gd! :wacko:


----------



## TTCBean

I eat 2 oranges a day (major pregnancy craving!!!) so I don't think I'm lacking citrus, but I definitely don't eat sardines/salmon and haven't had bananas in a while (I have some but they're green still)! I like almonds though, I always forget to eat them lol.


----------



## TTCBean

To the cloth diapering mamas: what do you do for newborns? I've been stocking up on all-in-one 1 size (8-34lbs) cloth diapers, but what if baby is less than 8lbs? Should I get a package of newborn disposables? Not sure what is normally done... I don't really want a lot of newborn size cloth either since they'll grow out of them quickly and they are so pricey...


----------



## SashimiMimi

Deleted!


----------



## Hann12

Ttc I got some newborn ones on the cheap xsmall bum genius, 12 of them. I will also be using pampers at the start for the meconium and probably during the night for ease. I then have about 12 small itti bittis and some one sizes, then a load of mediums. I have tended to go forvthe sized ones though as been trying them out on DD and they seem to fit better, although I know every baby is different. But yes if I was you I'd get some disposables or do what Cupcake is doing and use muslins if you'd rather not use disposables.


----------



## jtink28

ugh, i was reading a thread about breast-feeding vs. bottle feeding, and some of the women i encountered there are extremely judgemental. 

i almost dislike the other threads, as it seems like most people go on there to judge each other. geez, as if pregnant women don't have enough decisions and issues to deal with - now they have to deal with other judgemental pregnant women? no thanks. i won't be visiting any other boards on BNB for awhile. disgusting.


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> ugh, i was reading a thread about breast-feeding vs. bottle feeding, and some of the women i encountered there are extremely judgemental.
> 
> i almost dislike the other threads, as it seems like most people go on there to judge each other. geez, as if pregnant women don't have enough decisions and issues to deal with - now they have to deal with other judgemental pregnant women? no thanks. i won't be visiting any other boards on BNB for awhile. disgusting.

You should come and join the circumcision one; its a laugh a minute over there.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Jtink - I saw that thread. People get mean over there. They feel its ok to go further than just giving their opinion. 

I always give my opinion but never comment on other people's. 

TTC - I have a couple of NB size all in on nappies. 

But as Hann says my main plan up until my one size nappies fit is to use muslins in covers up until she's big enough. 

I also have some newborn size prefolds and a couple of newborn fitteds. 

But I have bought a few packs of disposables for the hospital and while we get settled at home and used to life as parents.


----------



## Hann12

Jules - where's the circumcision one?? 

Take the BF/FF threads with a pinch of salt - they always get heated in the end as people feel so strongly :)


----------



## jtink28

cupcake, i totally put something neutral in there, saying that i didn't like the breast is best argument - i feel that what is best for you and your baby (formula or breast) is best. 

i got blasted!! totally turned off.

jules, i've seen that circumcision thread. whew. no way i'm joining that. haha!


----------



## maybesoon

lol.... That is one of the reasons I stay in this thread & the April Babies thread.... All the others that I have tried to be a part of are pretty rude or not anywhere close to experiencing what I am....


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Jules - where's the circumcision one??
> 
> Take the BF/FF threads with a pinch of salt - they always get heated in the end as people feel so strongly :)

There you go Hann, for your reading pleasure: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1514537-circumcise-not-circumcise-9.html

The gender disappointment ones are also rather lovely (!).


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> cupcake, i totally put something neutral in there, saying that i didn't like the breast is best argument - i feel that what is best for you and your baby (formula or breast) is best.
> 
> i got blasted!! totally turned off.
> 
> jules, i've seen that circumcision thread. whew. no way i'm joining that. haha!

Yeah really! Reasoned argument done respectfully is fine but tricky to do that when people can't support their view logically or when they're just looking to be insulting. As Hann said, often best to just take with a pinch of salt!


----------



## Hann12

Oh thanks jules! I'll take a look lol! I can't get into the gender ones ;)


----------



## jtink28

dang it, jules! how did you find the gender disappointment ones! i need a laugh today :)


----------



## julesjules100

I'm sniffing around everywhere looking for bnb confrontation!


----------



## jtink28

oh my god, just read a couple of the circumcision posts. it really, really bothers me that pregnant women use the "i'm hormonal" excuse to be flat out rude. you're pregnant - you still have control over what comes out of your mouth, hormones or not!


----------



## jtink28

i want to snoop in the gender disappointment thread. damn, how'd you get in?


----------



## julesjules100

You have to request permission but they give it go everyone. The two I had on it weren't in that section though, one was someone asking for positive stories about having boys.anyway it all kicked off and the moderator came in and shut it all down. I'll see if I can find the link to it but it may have been removed. 

Have a look at the one on whooping cough as that wasn't the most supportive either (!)


----------



## Lady H

Anyone else starting to feel quite uncomfortable? I'm feeling really stretched and starting to notice my bump more now when I move around.


----------



## jtink28

lady h, i'm starting to get a touch uncomfortable. i got a body pillow, and have been sleeping much better. but it's hard to get up from a laying down position now! lol!!

jules, i think the vaccination ones are hilarious!! :)


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> lady h, i'm starting to get a touch uncomfortable. i got a body pillow, and have been sleeping much better. but it's hard to get up from a laying down position now! lol!!
> 
> jules, i think the vaccination ones are hilarious!! :)

Have a look at this one (the one I just mentioned). I unfortunately read the first few pages only and then posted a pleasant reply right into the middle of a sh*t storm just as the moderator shut it down. Doh! Read the last few pages https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-having-boy-any-nice-stories-baby-boys-8.html


----------



## jtink28

WOW, jules, there are some really, really bananas women on BNB!!! hilarious and pathetic all at the same time.


----------



## julesjules100

Yup... That one at the end was nuts!


----------



## BabyMay

Sass I hope you pass! It was so boring being there for three hrs. I just got my results today and passed. Such a relief. 

I am getting uncomfortable too. I just feel uncomfortable sitting but I can't teach and oath or eleven hours on my feet because then my feet start hurting..... Maybe we are done with the second trimester honeymoon and on to the uncomfortable third trimester. I hope I am just adjusting to my new size! I'm still working out our to five times a week and feel better moving than not. How bout you ladies?


----------



## lpjkp

im very uncomfortable a lot of the time,but baby is lying horizontally at the minute and kicking and punching my sides...when he kicks behind my belly button,it feels very uncomfortable!

I find it hard to get comfy,that's for sure...the belly is growing at a stupidly fast rate!x


----------



## pinktiara

I tend to really only post here cause we all seem to be able to take eachothers opinions and not act like lunatics haha.


----------



## Sass827

Thanks baby may. I'll find out in a day or two. Fx! 
I'm feeling very uncomfortable. Hard to get up off the ground, feeling like my 5'3" frame is really stretched. Got terrible hip pain for the first time today at the gym. Grrr. Bad stuff. I'm also uncomfortable in any seat where I cant lean back to relieve the pressure of my lower tummy on my legs. 
Really odd moment of the day- there was a little old lady at the dr office when I walked in. I took off my coat and she said to me in a voice that was straight out of Poltergeist, "is it a girl?" totally gave me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## pinktiara

I am having a ton of joint pain and sciatic pain dr said cause its my second time all my joints are already loose its aweful


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I think we are heading to 3rd Tri discomfort for sure now ladies lol. 


My back and hips get quite achey and its hard to get up if I'm sat on the floor and it takes twice as long to get out of bed. 

The worst pain is in my left rib though. I have to make sure I'm always in an ok position or if not it hurts and burns really bad. :(

Oh well. These lovely babies are more than worth it all for us to feel a bit creaky. 

It'll be good for us to slow down a little.


----------



## Hann12

Pinktiara - I was told that too - having two relatively close together means we will suffer more because our joints etc haven't recovered from the last time. Fab! I slipped my discs in my back last time around 32 weeks so just waiting for something bad to happen lol! 

Cupcake - I would def recommend starting to take it easy if you can! I'm not going to get much opportunity to relax with my DD but I'm def going to try in the evenings and weekends!


----------



## julesjules100

Like LP my baby is transverse at the moment too. Fantastic for taking the pressure off my bladder at night but ouch those kicks and punches hurt. They're making me feel sick now for some reason too which is lovely.


----------



## lpjkp

Exactly how it makes me feel too jules! Not the most comfortable places...maybe for baby, but not for us! I think my little one may have moved again overnight...the pressure from my sides has gone, but the pressure down there is immense again!


----------



## lpjkp

I've got to share some news with you all, it's killing me!!!!!! I've been sworn to secrecy too, which is even worse!

MY SISTER PHONED ME THIS MORNING TO TELL ME SHE'S PREGNANT!!!!

I'm absolutely over the moon for her, so did the supportive sisterly act of sending her an SMS picture of my huge belly with the caption "You've got this to look forward to!" lmao! I'm so excited that my baby will have a little cousin and he's not even here yet, and that I get another little niece/nephew!

She's not sure how far along she is, but she can't remember the last time she had a period...she only tested because she said to her husband that she was feeling little twinges, and apparently two extremely dark lines came up straight away! It would be lovely if she skipped most of the first trimester worry!

Not thinking my other sister will be too impressed though...she's already been a bit snippy throughout my pregnancy so, with no boyfriend/marriage/babies of her own, she's not going to take too kindly to both of her sisters being pregnant!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awww, lovely news LP.

I keep thinking maybe my SIL will announce she is, but so far nothing.

Hope your other sister doesn't get grumpy. X


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations to your sister! 

DD was transverse until around 34-35 weeks, thank goodness she was small!!


----------



## bobbles86

aww lp congrats to your sister, how lovely you will have babies so close together :)

It's v day for me ladies :happydance:

been so excited to reach this point and we are here!! 

kate xx


----------



## missmayhem

congrats to LP's preggy sister, hope your other sister behaves herself.

hubby gave me a sort of ultimatum last night, stop hugging your body pillow and i'll snuggle in properly...... hubby or pillow? of course huby lost that one, loving the support of the pillow.




i know what you all mean about how bitchy BNB can be at times, esp the breastfeeding debate. 


watching this morning, and there is a debate about affairs in marriage ohhh it's all going to kick off


----------



## missmayhem

as for the newborn cloth nappies, i use totsbots teenyfits and they were brill


----------



## lpjkp

Happy V day Kate!!!!!!!!!!!xx


----------



## Hann12

Happy v day Kate!


----------



## Hann12

Oh and justvrealised I'm only 99 days!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wooo Hann and Kate!!

Happy V day and double digit day!!

I think I'm 101 - guess I'll see when I post this!


----------



## maybesoon

Happy V day Kate!!!

Hann welcome to double digits!!!!


----------



## jtink28

i still can't believe i'm in double digits now. is it me, or has your pregnancy flown by?
i think being pregnant during the holidays helped it go by quickly, but i'm still shocked that i'm just about in my 3rd trimester.
wasn't it just yesterday that i was looking at 2 pink lines on a test???


----------



## maybesoon

jtink28 said:


> i still can't believe i'm in double digits now. is it me, or has your pregnancy flown by?
> i think being pregnant during the holidays helped it go by quickly, but i'm still shocked that i'm just about in my 3rd trimester.
> wasn't it just yesterday that i was looking at 2 pink lines on a test???

OMG! Yes, it has flown by so stinking fast. I'm so worried I'm not going to get everything done before it's "GO TIME"!!!


----------



## TTCBean

I am so tired today!!! Ugh! I didn't work out yesterday because I had so much house work/cleaning to do, so I feel bad because I don't think I can manage an actual work out today... I slept horribly, DH kept waking up, and I also kept waking up on my back! If I lay on my sides my hips go numb and my calves start cramping. I feel bad too because this week I've had major cravings for chocolate ice cream and had 2 large bowls a day since Sunday... thankfully I ran out last night and WON'T restock! Baby needs better nutrition than that...and so do I lol.


----------



## pinktiara

Hann12 said:


> Pinktiara - I was told that too - having two relatively close together means we will suffer more because our joints etc haven't recovered from the last time. Fab! I slipped my discs in my back last time around 32 weeks so just waiting for something bad to happen lol!
> 
> Cupcake - I would def recommend starting to take it easy if you can! I'm not going to get much opportunity to relax with my DD but I'm def going to try in the evenings and weekends!

My little one is 3 you would think by this point things would be normal haha


----------



## pinktiara

Holy the time has flown in this pregnancy its crazy


----------



## jtink28

i know, the time has gone by so fast.

i get an IV infusion of a drug called remicade (for my crohn's) every 8 weeks. i'm not supposed to get it the last 8 weeks of my pregnancy. so when i called to schedule my next infusion, the nurse told me that february 15th would be my last infusion before the baby was born. i couldn't believe my ears when she said that. WHAT? it really made me think - holy cow, i am going to have a baby the next time i get my medicine. just crazy.


----------



## lpjkp

Woohoo!


----------



## maybesoon

wooohooo CONGRATS lp!!!!


----------



## Lady H

99 days left for me too Hann, scary!


----------



## TTCBean

95 days for me, wow! Better start gathering more baby items, LOL.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

LP that's a fab website!!!!!! Well done!!

We just got back from IKEA. When we got in from work DH finished painting baby's room. Then we had dinner and popped out and got her wardrobe and a CD tower to put her nappies in. 

Oooooh I can't wait until tomorrow and we can build it all and then I can start organising!!!! Eeeeee.


----------



## jtink28

what wardrobe did you get, cupcake?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

We got the Hemnes Children's wardrobe:

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/images/products/hemnes-wardrobe__52578_PE153534_S4.jpg

I liked it best as the inside has two rails rather than one and it also has two shelves as the drawer at the bottom. 

All the others just had one rail and baby clothes are so small that I really want two so the space would be used better. :)


----------



## pinktiara

I got one of the hemnes dressers on craigslist for 50 bucks its original 250 here and in amazing condition I was like sweet score haha since my toddler needed one too I really love the collection


----------



## TTCBean

c


----------



## kezziek

Sass hope you pass the glucose test xxx

Lovely wardrobe cupcake, does sound perfect. We have ordinary wardrobes but as you say their clothes are so little so do not take up the space very well. We have ended up putting plastic drawer thingys in the bottom of their wardrobes so we can fold stuff up too and have it tucked away.

Jules I can't believe that woman on the thread you posted about nice stories about raising boys...I was furious! Good job the threads closed. I can't believe she would be so negative about raising boys especially when shes never done it and basing her experience on a couple of kids who quite clearly have parents who need a dose of supernanny to help them out or something. Grrr makes me so angry, boys seem to get a bad rap but I wouldn't change my two sweet crazy and gorgeous ones for the world. There are definately some threads on here i tend to avoid as they make me so cross, horrible when people are rude when most folks just want some support. 

Are we in thrid trimester yet ladies? Is it 27 or 28 weeks? I'm not sure which board posts to read either anymore 2nd or 3rd but 3rd has a lot of labour stuff so is scary.

I've gotta say I am the opposite of you guys and have found this pregnancy really slow going. I think it's because I found out so early back i august- which seems crazy as that was last summer! I think also just cos I am struggling more this time or so it seems with pain and exhaustion etc and so Iam counting down the days until I meet baby- I can't wait!x


----------



## kezziek

Wow Ttcbean you have done a lovely job on his nursery! So nice xxxx

Well done LPJKP you clever girl! Hope it takes off and you enjoy it xxxx


----------



## Sass827

LP - my SIL announced she's pregnant too. Only 15 weeks behind us. So happy! 
Ttc- great nursery!
Kezz- I feel the same and also found out in august. Feels like forever ago!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Kez I agree. August feels forever ago. We found out then too. 

And May still feels ages away!! Lol. 

But other than the aches and pains I'm enjoying my pregnancy now and loooove preparing for her arrival so I'm happy to have some time left at the moment. 

I'm expecting her to arrive in April (I was 2 weeks early and weighed 8lb) so tomorrow when it's February there's a chance I can say "next month might be our last full month without a baby"

Lol. 

TTC - your nursery is adorable. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

So my boobs are a bit sore the morning. Was saying that to DH then looked down and noticed there are stains on my nightie!!

Eeeeep. 

Night time leaking has started!


----------



## kezziek

Ooh cupcake it's not pleasant but exciting that your body knows just what to do and is getting prepared  

There must be something in the air with our SIL's as mine is 6 weeks behind me too. Last time she was three months behind me, it's nice to have a bump buddy


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Haha, it is good in a way.

I didn't know whether to feel excited or horrified! Lol.


----------



## julesjules100

LP, well done on the website; hope it generates extra income for you and isn't too much strain for you with all the walking!

TTC, must be great to know that the nursery is all done now and so far in advance. I'm jealous as we have most of the things now but they're all stashed in a cupboard and still in their boxes. My maternity leave starts next week (hurrah!) so I can get stuck in then with the unpacking/sorting. 

Kezzie, I know! Just outrageous how some people speak to others on a public forum "I don't care if you don't like what I wrote, don't read it". Mature and indeed sensitive. 

Have to say I'm with you too on the pregnancy still going really slowly - feels like an eternity ago that I got a BFP. Lets hope with maternity leave starting now and that I've got some lovely things planned that it's going to go by much faster! I just want to get to the end!

I'm counting 3rd tri as being the start of week 28. Mathematically it's 26.6 but lots of sites (eg Baby Centre) have it as being wk28 and so does my consultant. Plus I like that it's a nice round "7 months" and also the viability stats jump up again a bit then, so I'm focussed on that. I'm 27 weeks today so only one week left to go. Have another scan next Thursday and seeing consultant too so sort of feels like wk28 is a bit of a marker for me to get to. 

x


----------



## julesjules100

CupcakeBaby said:


> Haha, it is good in a way.
> 
> I didn't know whether to feel excited or horrified! Lol.

Ha ha, at least you know those puppies are working! x


----------



## lpjkp

Happy 27 weeks Jules!! Either way, I think it's safe to say you've at least half reached 3rd trimester!! x

haha! It's really embarassing isn't it cupcake? I woke up this morning and my left nipple seemed to be leaking some clear stuff, kind of like gooey water? I was like WTH! The worrying thing is that my right boob doesn't seem to want to play ball, so I'm a bit concerned I'll end up with one boob that is dysfunctional! lmao! The things we worry about!

I'm counting 27 weeks as third trimester...It's killed me getting this far, so there's no way I'm forcing myself to go another week to reach a milestone! I think I'll be like "I COULD be in 3rd trimester now" and then next week reach my second milestone of "I'm DEFINITELY in 3rd trimester now"! lol

This is probably TMI, but I got myself all worried this morning! Baby has been extra active all day today without much of a break, but I thought I may have peed myself this morning because down there was so wet! I changed my underwear and put on a panty liner, and it's the same thing again! Like really watery and clear...is that just discharge? I'd know if I was leaking fluid wouldn't I?!xx I'm such a paranoid idiot sometimes!lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

lpjkp said:


> Happy 27 weeks Jules!! Either way, I think it's safe to say you've at least half reached 3rd trimester!! x
> 
> haha! It's really embarassing isn't it cupcake? I woke up this morning and my left nipple seemed to be leaking some clear stuff, kind of like gooey water? I was like WTH! The worrying thing is that my right boob doesn't seem to want to play ball, so I'm a bit concerned I'll end up with one boob that is dysfunctional! lmao! The things we worry about!
> 
> I'm counting 27 weeks as third trimester...It's killed me getting this far, so there's no way I'm forcing myself to go another week to reach a milestone! I think I'll be like "I COULD be in 3rd trimester now" and then next week reach my second milestone of "I'm DEFINITELY in 3rd trimester now"! lol
> 
> This is probably TMI, but I got myself all worried this morning! Baby has been extra active all day today without much of a break, but I thought I may have peed myself this morning because down there was so wet! I changed my underwear and put on a panty liner, and it's the same thing again! Like really watery and clear...is that just discharge? I'd know if I was leaking fluid wouldn't I?!xx I'm such a paranoid idiot sometimes!lol

It most likely is discharge hun, mine is really watery.

The best way to tell is to get some on a finger and then scrape your nail over it.

If I do this, even though it seems watery on clothes/finger once it's been scraped together it goes white. That reassures me nicely that it's discharge and not fluid.

Could also be pee if you're sneezing/coughing lots today or if you're getting kicked in the bladder lots.


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks girls :) I just love my nursery, can't wait until my baby is here!


----------



## Hann12

I *think* that amniotic fluid is straw like in colour and has a smell to it, though no idea what as my waters never leaked or broke - it's just what I've heard. Very very unlikely to be your waters, far more likely to be watery discharge or even wee!

Having a hard day, won't bore you with the details but my hormones have got the better of me for sure. Now I'm worn out from being upset and looking after DD and I'd quite like to do nothing for the rest of the day, or get a relaxing massage or anything really that involves relaxing and no effort. Unfortunately not going to happen though lol! Pregnancy with a toddler is hard!


----------



## julesjules100

Chin up Hann... Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition (or even worse, a demanding toddler) :hugs: x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Urgh, someone's started a thread about how mean some other 2nd tri threads are.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...hoose-make-others-feel-bad-their-choices.html

And I can't help but feel like it's partly directed about a post I made in a BFing thread.

Someone said man is intelligent and we've made formula, so it must be healthy.

I said that yes, formula has been around a long time, and babies do great on it. But I also made the point that man made Big Macs and fruit and veg is definitely more healthy than that.

I didn't think it was a horrifically rude reply.

But I can't see any other posts on the last couple of pages that are arguing much.....

Now I'm all paranoid I've upset the woman, but I also can;t see why me speaking my opinion would be taken as rude?!


----------



## jtink28

cupcake, don't worry.

honestly, that BF'ing thread was ridiculous. i posted a logical, neutral post on there saying that i was a little tired of hearing all the time "breast is best" because i feel that whatever is best for the mother's unique situation and her baby is best for them. people blasted me!! i was shocked and upset, and deleted my post right away, because i didn't want to be involved in that thread ever again. i avoid the threads now. 

the kind of people who get really offended in those threads will get offended at anything, and are probably looking to "debate" their opinions - which they think is 100% right.


----------



## julesjules100

I wouldn't worry too much Cupcake. I think what you said is a fair point and not rude. It's difficult though as any website is going to have people from all walks of life and all levels of education (and indeed intellect). It's difficult to try to have a sensible discussion with someone who just says "I think this, have nothing to support that view but that's my opinion so I'm throwing it out there". Hard to reason with that kind of line or take their opinion seriously as it doesn't present anything supporting the other side of the argument. Another one that I find hard is "I'm going to do X to my baby as that's what everyone does over here and I want he/us to fit in" - what can you say to that? 

Guess the key is to be as respectful as possible and just try to use balanced logic/argument in your own replies. That's very different to people who are just trying to be insulting or rude. 

x


----------



## Hann12

Where's your post cupcake? I seriously wouldn't worry, people that start threads like the one this woman has just started are just attention seekers stirring up trouble. No point to them apart from upsetting people or getting people annoyed for no reason! If you don't like someone's opinion ignore it! That's the joy of the Internet versus someone sat in front of you trying to convince you of their opinions. A tad too much drama on the threads at the moment methinks!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks girls.

I'm very pro-BFing, but also have a 100% adorable, healthy way ahead of the curve FF nephew, so am really not anti-formula.

But sometimes I feel like just for saying I'm going to try and 100% BF my daughter people accuse me of being mean to others who don't think the same?

What do they want me to do - lie?

I guess I'm just hormoney too - which we all are on here - lol!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

This was my post, Hann.


----------



## julesjules100

CupcakeBaby said:


> This was my post, Hann.

Well, I don't find that offensive! x


----------



## Hann12

I don't think your post was offensive either. I think it's just people being stupid over nothing! Everyone has different opinions, I don't get why they post on a public forum and then get offended when someone else doesn't agree with them! Lol a load of nutters and attention seekers to start the other thread if you ask me!


----------



## Sass827

People are just crazy. I'm really looking forward to bf-ing, but I have three friends who felt the same. One never made milk, one ran out at 3 months, the other at 6. Sh*t happens. You can't always control it. My point is that people with one intention, might wind up with another reality. It's just life, you know? People need to relax and get off the high horse. judging is never cool. 
Good news for me today - I passed the test! So excited! Now just waiting for the baby furniture to arrive this afternoon and going on the hospital our tonight. Big day! 
LP- just keep an eye out for cramps. I'm leaking more fluid now too. So gross! 
Hann- do you have a play pen you can pop DD into to give yourself a little break?


----------



## Courtney917

Cupcake: Sometimes people can go overboard with their reactions, especially when its simply your opinion. I can see how someone could take some offense to the post, comparing big macs to formula; however it's your opinion and you're entitled to that. I know from personal experience that my children are very healthy and ff from day one...however I also know people that choose to BF and their children are equally as healthy and those that have sickly children...I think its more a matter of genetics then one way of feeding vs. the other. I don't necessarily agree with the whole "breast is best" campaign, I agree with whatever is best for you and your family and as long as baby is getting nutrition is what matters most. However, I have been doing some research on formula bc I was going to try to BF this time but truly feel it's not for me. The thing that is starting to scare me is that the ready made formula containers are lined with BPA...which is known to cause developmental delays in children. Therefore, I have been looking into organic or powdered formula. Yet, as stated before, I do think people become hypersensitive about this topic and can't handle the opinion of others...what's the point of asking questions if you cannot get the honest opinion from someone else in the forum? Don't worry if they go overboard....you stated your opinion and it should be taken as that, your opinion as you are entitled to it!!!


----------



## kezziek

Yay Sass! Thats great you passed what a relief :)

I've had a lot of watery discharge too Lp i think its normal. My waters did actually leak for a few days before I gave birth with my first but I had no idea I just thought it was discharge/wee. It was a pinky watery discharge. It didn't really have a smell to it. I think it was just my hind waters as when my main waters went it was like niagra falls lol.


Cupcake I think you made a very good point in your post. I just stay away from those threads as people don't always seem to really care what anyone has to say really a lot of the time they wanna get on their soapbox and make people feel bad for their choice to breastfeed or formula. I'm very pro breastfeeding but have had to formula feed too so I know both sides and there is no judgement needed on either end. We just need to make sure we DO feed our babies lol xx


----------



## maybesoon

woohooo Sass congrats on passing!!! How exciting with the furniture & hospital tour!! I need to get signed up for my epidural video & hospital tour ASAP!

I agree that some people just take their opinions too far. Everyone is different & sometimes what we want to happen & what ends up reality is totally different. You just have to do what is best for you & your family at the time it happens. 

I too have discharge.... Mine seems to come a couple of minutes after I go wee (YUCK). I don't understand why it can't happen while I'm using the bathroom. I'm stuck wearing panty liners so I don't feel so gross!!!


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> woohooo Sass congrats on passing!!! How exciting with the furniture & hospital tour!! I need to get signed up for my epidural video & hospital tour ASAP!
> 
> I agree that some people just take their opinions too far. Everyone is different & sometimes what we want to happen & what ends up reality is totally different. You just have to do what is best for you & your family at the time it happens.
> 
> I too have discharge.... Mine seems to come a couple of minutes after I go wee (YUCK). I don't understand why it can't happen while I'm using the bathroom. I'm stuck wearing panty liners so I don't feel so gross!!!

Eek, if I had to watch an epidural video I think I'd be too freaked out! On that front igorance is bliss for me! x


----------



## lpjkp

Haha! Thanks ladies! I think I felt slightly embarassed when a couple of you dared to mention it could in fact be wee..."down there" doesn't appear to be having anything too drastic going on...I think with all the antibiotics and then pessaries I've had to take over the last couple of weeks, things had really dried up! So it was probably what I'd been used to, but just seemed like a lot more because of being so dry previously!

Needless to say, I'd read that you should lie down for half an hour and see if you leak when you get up. I tried that, and everything seems OK! 

Cupcake, don't you worry about your post...I've just read it and, like the other ladies say, there's nothing offensive on it! If anything, I found it more offensive that PP referring to us as animals and mammals and that we SHOULD be breastfeeding...my only advice is to steer clear of controversial threads like that.

As for me, I'm on the fence...I was formula fed, and so was my nephew (And it may be a little biased, but we've turned out fab if I do say so myself!haha!) so I'd never be against it, but I'm also excited about trying to breastfeed....no real reason other than that IT'S FREE and I guessed it would save us a little more money!lmao! That's awful, but it's true and that's my legitimate reason! :) Regardless of which route any lady chooses, I think they do it for their own reasons, and all babies seem to turn out pretty fantastically regardless!

Congrats Sass on passing your test! And how exciting that you're getting a furniture delivery!!! :)

Kezzie, think you made me slightly terrified with the mention of "niagra falls" lmao! Why is it the further I progress, the less I'm believing my original idea that pregnancy and labour is the loveliest, most glamorous thing a woman can ever go through?! lol


----------



## Hann12

That's great news sass! And no chance on the playpen unless I want extreme hysteria lol! Thanks though :)

LP I wasn't trying to offend or embarrass by suggesting wee - it happens to a lot of people that go into the labour suite thinking their waters have gone and it ends up being wee - it's just one of those things!


----------



## Sass827

Niagara falls! agh! Love it! But seriously, I have been afraid of ruining the mattress or seat of the car when mine goes. My SIL gave me her dogs wee pad to protect my mattress when the time comes. But how do you keep from ruining the seat of the car? 
On another note, I was just getting changed and noticed my left nipple is almost black. Not around, just the actual nipple. Should I be worried? Is this a sign of milk coming in?


----------



## Hann12

Yours might not go Sass - it's a common misconception that waters go and you go into labour. Some women that goes happen to but a huge number (actually I think the majority) will either go in active labour at the hospital or will be burst during later labour by a mw. Mine was burst at 10cm dilation for example. Some babies are even born in the water still! For the car seat your can get mats that will absorb it. It's best to err on the side of caution and have the protectors just in case. I think I got mine last time in boots (for UK ladies)


----------



## maybesoon

jules, the video is REQUIRED to have an epidural. If you haven't seen the video, you aren't getting the epidural.... Really kinda sucks because I have to pay $200.00 to watch the video.... I have had 3 of those stupid things for my back & never had to watch a video before I got them, so it is kinda stupid to me. It's just a way to cover their butts & get some money from ya (well in my opinion anyway)!!! lol

I'm almost to the point of wanting to wear a diaper from here on out to ensure I don't ruin my mattress or car seat!!! lol 

These darn bh are kicking my butt. They are coming pretty regularly now & my lower abdomen (pelvic area) gets so rock hard. But the worst part is the cramping that comes with it that makes me feel like my monthly is going to start any minute with an urge to start pushing. So annoying!!!!


----------



## lpjkp

lmao! Don't worry Hann, I wasn't offended in the slightest...it made me giggle a little bit because some lightbulb switched on inside my head, went "ping!" and I thought "oohh yeahh, that could actually make sense!" There's no embarassing me in that department, I embarrass myself! I've always been known to have a weak bladder...the worst time was just after me and my DH moved in together, and I was on his shoulder to reach the top of the wall to put up wallpaper...he said something to make me laugh, and I peed all down his shoulders and back! lmao! Worst thing was, the more he squirmed, the more I laughed and the more I peed....most mortifying moment of my life! I'm amazed he married me after that!lmao!


----------



## jtink28

ladies, wish me luck. i am about to go into my meeting with HR to talk about my unprofessional boss, and i am SO NERVOUS. i feel as if i am going to vomit. 
it needs to be done - my boss has been asking me what each of my doctor's appointments are for, etc. really bothers me - plus i've found out she says nasty things about me behind my back. no fun.


----------



## jtink28

https://imgfave.com/view/3179722

fyi, America SUCKS at maternity leave. NOT COOL.


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> jules, the video is REQUIRED to have an epidural. If you haven't seen the video, you aren't getting the epidural.... Really kinda sucks because I have to pay $200.00 to watch the video.... I have had 3 of those stupid things for my back & never had to watch a video before I got them, so it is kinda stupid to me. It's just a way to cover their butts & get some money from ya (well in my opinion anyway)!!! lol
> 
> I'm almost to the point of wanting to wear a diaper from here on out to ensure I don't ruin my mattress or car seat!!! lol
> 
> These darn bh are kicking my butt. They are coming pretty regularly now & my lower abdomen (pelvic area) gets so rock hard. But the worst part is the cramping that comes with it that makes me feel like my monthly is going to start any minute with an urge to start pushing. So annoying!!!!

OMG, if I saw it I'd be beside myself! I have a funny thing about people/things touching my spine and I'm not a massive fan of needles so put the two together and it's one of my worst fears. I must admit its pretty bad to charge $200 to watch a video... Fine, make you do it for free so you're fully aware but to charge....tsh! x


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> https://imgfave.com/view/3179722
> 
> fyi, America SUCKS at maternity leave. NOT COOL.

Not good for the US.... [although the UK one is wrong; we get 39 weeks paid by the government, the first 6 weeks being 90% of your weekly salary and then after that it's £139 per week, which is a pittance (although of course better than nil!)]. Good case for border hopping to Canada for a while, lol x


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> ladies, wish me luck. i am about to go into my meeting with HR to talk about my unprofessional boss, and i am SO NERVOUS. i feel as if i am going to vomit.
> it needs to be done - my boss has been asking me what each of my doctor's appointments are for, etc. really bothers me - plus i've found out she says nasty things about me behind my back. no fun.

Good luck with HR! I'm sure they will be supportive x


----------



## maybesoon

oh, best of luck jtink!!! Let us know how it goes!!!

jules.... I have a pretty high pain tolerance (well according to my doctors anyway) and trust me when I say when I hit the point of a needle going into my back, I'm up for just about anything to ease the pain!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

No joke jules.... Had I known this info I just might have had to go north for awhile!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Wow I cant believe they make you pay that Maybesoon!!! I have a tour of my hospital in a few weeks as well...so exciting!! The strange thing is I can go to one of two hospitals...depends on which doc is on call! I arranged tours of both...hopefully I will be able to go to the closer one :). 

My waters didn't break with DS1, they broke them for me. With DS2 they broke when I was at the hospital in triage waiting to see if they were going to keep me, lol. Well needless to say they did as I progressed from 5cm-10cm in a matter of 45 minutes!!

Lots of luck with HR jtink!!


----------



## jtink28

HR was great - he told me next time she asked, to tell her it was a "doctor's appointment," and that i didn't feel comfortable discussing my medical issues with her. if she has a problem, HR will talk to her. WHEW!

it doesn't mean she'll be any more pleasant, but at least i know that HR has my back!! 

thanks ladies.

maybesoon, that is CRAZY that you have to pay $200 to watch a video about epidurals. wtf???? if you don't get an epidural, do you get your money back??? that's nuts!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Great news jtink!!! They say it is a requirement to watch the video or you don't get the epidural. They also say that the $200.00 will go towards your anesthesiologist bill but is non refundable.... I don't understand it because this is my first time. So I guess if I have to use an anesthesiologist for an epidural or for some crazy reason I end up having a c-section then the $200.00 will be applied towards it, but if not then I lose the money... So as my dh said, if you are gonna pay for the opportunity to use the drugs you might as well get the benefit of them!!!!


----------



## jtink28

anesthesiologist bill????

what happened to insurance????? isn't your insurance supposed to cover that? i pay a $200 admittance fee to the hospital, and then everything else after that is totally covered. that is crap.


----------



## maybesoon

Oh how I wish!!! Texas medical insurance SUCKS!!! I have a $2,500.00 deductable then the insurance only pays 80%. We are honestly looking (if the delivery goes well with no complications vaginally) at paying approximately $5,000.00 out of pocket for hospital & doctor bills to bring Mason home from the hospital..... And that is honestly really good insurance. My bff who works for a local hospital has the best insurance you can get in the state & hers is a pretty close to mine except that as long as she uses the hospital she works at they will throw out any charges not paid by the insurance company so her hospital stuff is pretty much free for her & her family....


----------



## jtink28

that is despicable. how awful.

we have to pay $400 total. ($200 per person - me and the baby)

it makes me feel sick that they call $5,000 out of pocket "insurance." terrible. do you pay a lot per month for your insurance?


----------



## maybesoon

Our insurance for just dh & I runs over $600.00/month out of our pocket. When we add Mason it will go up to a little over $825.00/month.... It's insane... And they wonder why so many people are quitting their jobs & going on medicaid!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Darn, our natural birth class was canceled tonight due to a lake effect snow storm. :( I love going, been looking forward all day! lol


----------



## jtink28

i almost passed out when i saw how much you pay out of pocket! your employer doesn't provide insurance, then? that is stinky. 
i get insurance through my work, and i pay $245/mo for both my husband and i - it will jump up to $325 afte the baby is born. but since i have a chronic disease, $325 is a steal. (i get about $10,000 of medication and doctor's appts every month)

ugh, maybesoon, you need a new job with employer-sponsered health care!!!!!


----------



## maybesoon

That insurance is actually through dh's employer! They pay a certain percentage of the insurance and you are responsible for the rest. I have insurance through my employer, it runs them $600.00/mth per person but the deductable is $4,000.00 then 80%-20% but it doesn't cover maternity AT ALL!!! 

I'm honestly looking at trying to go back to work for one of the 2 hospitals where I live. I worked at the one I'm delivering at from 19-23yrs old.... Now that I'm living back there I am thinking it will be worth the pay cut I will take not spending 10+ hours driving a week ($400.00 in gas monthly) and the time spent away from my kiddo plus they will pay for most of the insurance montly costs & anything done at the hospital is free from our end.....


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( You poor ladies having to pay. As if having a baby isn't expensive enough!!

We moan about the NHS over here but we are really very lucky that our health care is free (comes out of our tax of course but you don't notice that like you would a bill)

I do have the option of paying £100 ($150) per night and getting a private room. Which I might consider if I'm in for a long.


----------



## TTCBean

US ladies: What are you doing for health insurance for your LO? My health insurance won't let me add him unless he has a medical condition, and DH insurance won't allow him to add either. I can only get 30 days of coverage after birth through my insurance for him. I keep Googling for health plans for infants, but I am coming up with nothing at all. Maybe Michigan doesn't offer infant/child health care? I am so confused with health insurance... do I just apply at a company as I would for myself, but for him? 

At times like these I wish I still lived back home (Canada)!!! Health insurance sucks here!


----------



## Courtney917

That's insane about your insurance!! My husband works for a union and pays due pays of around 2K per year and that covers our insurance. Whats the point of having insurance through your company if you have to pay out 5k??? With my two previous children I had to pay a co payment of $300. The bill for DS2 was 100K due to him being in the NICU for two days, I can't imagine paying 80% of that! I bitch and complain about our insurance but I guess that is pretty damn good. The maternity coverage is 100%. They need to do SOMETHING in the US about the cost of healthcare it is appalling that some of us are faced with huge bills, no maternity leave (paid) and huge childcare costs. Ugh.


----------



## maybesoon

Cupcake I guess that's what pisses me off the most. We as a nation now have over 1/3 of our population on governmental assistance. The majority of those are on medicaid (which pays 100% of your medical). That is the #1 reason why our hospital emergency rooms are so packed. The people on medicaid will go to the emergency room for your common cold/flu/headache/stomach ache/etc. etc. because it is free. Their entire pregnancy, all testing, everything is free. Most of these people are working for "cash" & never pay taxes because if they report their income they won't qualify for this government aide. I have a cousin who she is due middle of February. She works "for cash" her fiance "baby daddy" has a fantastic job & comes from a very wealthy family. Yet she is on medicaid because "she" has no income. So those of us who do pay taxes are paying for her entire pregnancy, delivery & for her daughter's medical care for the next ____ years.... This is her second child to have this way. It is so iritating to me & pisses me off to no end, but what do you do. 

Another thing here in Texas is if you need a procedure done, surgery, testing, etc. for example about 4 years ago when I was fishing BASS tournaments all the time I tore a little thing in my shoulder. I had to have an MRI. My doctor's office staff (my bff) called the place where I was to have the MRI done & asked them how much it was going to cost for an MRI of the shoulder if the patient didn't have insurance, their answer $300.00. She called back with my name & my insurance & because I had insurance my portion was $1,500.00!!!! Then I find out that if you don't have insurance the hospital will give you a 50% discount on your total bill, but if you have insurance, you are screwed. Not to mention if I would have lied to the place for the MRI on my shoulder & told them I didn't have insurance & paid the $300.00 then someone found out & turned me in, well that's insurance fraud & I could face criminal charges. It's a total nightmare & is completely backwards. The people who try to do right & be productive to the nation are the ones that get screwed the worst..... They honestly make it here to where you are better off, financially getting knocked up outside of marriage, not working, not paying taxes & just living off government assistance. It's pathetic.


----------



## Courtney917

TTC Bean: Why won't they let you add your child to your insurance??? I have always added my children to my health insurance and this has been through 4 different employers (2 of mine, 1 of ex husband and 1 of DH). I know I have 30 days to add the new baby, they just want proof of social security number.


----------



## kezziek

Don't worry too much about your waters going and taking you by surprise- I don't actually know anyone that has happened too. I was actually in early labour when mine went. Thankfully I had towels nearby and I had put a mattress protector on my side of the bed as I had been paranoid for weeks. When i went in the car I just sat on some towels. I was lucky in that i was on my bed on all fours having contractions when they burst so I just quickly leapt off the bed and grabbed the towels- most of it went on the floor which was laminate (phew) but it wasnt that messy. Then it just leaked out abit with every contraction but I did seem to have a lot of fluid with my first baby and he was big which is maybe why my hind waters were leaking for awhile before labour.

Second time I was quite far into labour and they had to break them for me which meant they just kinda slowly trickled out on the bed (lovely). 

As for protecting your bed i just brought some of those disposable pampers sheets you use for kids when they are night potty training so they are only little but just give that bit of piece of mind without being horribly uncomfortable (last thing you need in the last few weeks). X


----------



## Courtney917

TTC: Look at this:

https://www.michigan.gov/mdch/0,4612,7-132-2943_4845_4931---,00.html

Not sure if you need a certain income to qualify, but I would check it out if you haven't already done so.


----------



## maybesoon

ttc.... I don't know... Do you qualify for WIC or CHIPS? I would try checking into those. Also an idea might be to call the pediatricians in your area & ask the staff if they know of anything. I'm lucky enough that we can add Mason to dh's insurance within 30 days of him being born.


----------



## jtink28

ttc, it's appalling that you can't add your own child to your insurance! i wonder why not? i like courtney, i have 30 days after the baby's birth to add him to my insurance. i don't even think i need his social security info. i just need a birth certificate. i would be so stressed - babies need tons of appointments, shots, etc. at the very beginning, too!

maybesoon, i totally agree with you about healthcare. i was just talking about this with one of my co-workers. america's social policies are absolutely terrible. almost makes me ashamed to be an american.


----------



## TTCBean

Courtney917 said:


> TTC Bean: Why won't they let you add your child to your insurance??? I have always added my children to my health insurance and this has been through 4 different employers (2 of mine, 1 of ex husband and 1 of DH). I know I have 30 days to add the new baby, they just want proof of social security number.


I think it's the type of insurance I have. I was denied from every company I could find because of a medical condition I have (Glaucoma), the only company I could find that would cover me only accepts people with conditions that get you denied from other companies. So that's why they won't add him... they said only if he has a medical condition and gets denied coverage from other companies. It's pretty messed up, I have no idea what to do. :shrug:


----------



## TTCBean

Maybesoon, I don't qualify for WIC but I'll look into CHIPS... thanks! I will be calling the pediatricians next week to see what my options are too...


----------



## jtink28

maybesoon, my boss just sent me an email saying, "i noticed you met with HR. is everything ok?"

seriously? i'm not allowed to have a private meeting without you wanting to know my business? agh!!!


----------



## Courtney917

TTCBean said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> TTC Bean: Why won't they let you add your child to your insurance??? I have always added my children to my health insurance and this has been through 4 different employers (2 of mine, 1 of ex husband and 1 of DH). I know I have 30 days to add the new baby, they just want proof of social security number.
> 
> 
> I think it's the type of insurance I have. I was denied from every company I could find because of a medical condition I have (Glaucoma), the only company I could find that would cover me only accepts people with conditions that get you denied from other companies. So that's why they won't add him... they said only if he has a medical condition and gets denied coverage from other companies. It's pretty messed up, I have no idea what to do. :shrug:Click to expand...

That's insane. Look into the state, sometimes (I know in PA they do) they have programs for people with various incomes. I thought under Obama's new healthcare laws, each state has to provide affordable healthcare choices for families regardless of income?


----------



## jtink28

TTCBean said:


> Courtney917 said:
> 
> 
> TTC Bean: Why won't they let you add your child to your insurance??? I have always added my children to my health insurance and this has been through 4 different employers (2 of mine, 1 of ex husband and 1 of DH). I know I have 30 days to add the new baby, they just want proof of social security number.
> 
> 
> I think it's the type of insurance I have. I was denied from every company I could find because of a medical condition I have (Glaucoma), the only company I could find that would cover me only accepts people with conditions that get you denied from other companies. So that's why they won't add him... they said only if he has a medical condition and gets denied coverage from other companies. It's pretty messed up, I have no idea what to do. :shrug:Click to expand...

ttcbean, Obamacare has made it illegal for insurances to refuse you because of a pre-existing medical condition. you should research this and look into the legality of what they are saying. do you have any lawyer friends?


----------



## Courtney917

I thought there were some laws under Obamacare!!!! I am pretty sure they have to allow you to add your child to your insurance. I'm gonna look that up right now. I'll post if I find info.


----------



## Courtney917

Here's some info on health insurance laws: The baby should be able to get coverage under either yours or husbands insurance:

https://echealthinsurance.com/laws/newborn-mothers-protection/


----------



## TTCBean

I got on my insurance before Obamacare... I might have to look at different insurances, though mine is really good ($190/month and covers vision and all obgyn stuff is free to me) so I don't really want to switch. :( This is so stressful!

Thank you Courtney!!! I will definitely be making more phone calls to my insurance and DHs!!!


----------



## Courtney917

Good luck!! Hope it all works out <3


----------



## pinktiara

jtink28 said:


> https://imgfave.com/view/3179722
> 
> fyi, America SUCKS at maternity leave. NOT COOL.

Wow we get the most weeks in canada I think its actually 52 but its not all paid its like 50 or 60 percent of your income which wasn't much for me when I was on it. Its not bad enough that they make you pay to have a baby in the states you also get no mat leave that is sucky. Everyone says we get "free medical" here in Canada but we pay about 150 a month for medical its only free if your literally poor. hubby has extended benefits through his company so that will cover a private room if im lucky enough to get one which would be nice


----------



## maybesoon

wow jtink!!! That is bullshit!!! But then again it really doesn't shock me at all..... I would be pissed!

ttc hope it helps!

AFM well......... ok so I get home from work & change into my pjs out of my work clothes. DH: Audry has a banquet tonight for making the A Honor Roll.... Me: oh ok, I'll go get dressed. DH: Well Lindsey (his ex-wife) filled out the reservation with only me, her & the kids so there's no reservation for you at our table. Me: ummm ok.... 

SERIOUSLY???? WHAT THE FUCK!!! 

He left it at that & left for the banquet. I'm so upset right now.... It really pisses me off because I have already bought crap from her twice this school year for crap she has sold for school & now she is (or rather dh is) raising money for Jump Rope for Heart. When the time comes & he asks me for a donation I'm so telling him that since I'm not worthy of being a part of "their little family" for school purposes, don't ask me to donate or buy anything anymore.......


----------



## Sass827

Oh JTink! Do not reply to that email. that is no good. Your boss obviously is a coward, bully, a-hole. 
The us is so screwed up for health care. Who ever made our health a for profit business really threw us all under the bus. I get my health care from DH's work. It's an uber rich company, so it's great health care, but the take a few hundred out of his pay every month, then we have to meet the $3500 deductible each year. So because we got pregnant in 2012, but will deliver in 2013, we pay twice. a $7000 baby, just to walk out of the hospital. The last bill I saw was last year from our 8 week appointment. $5000 for that one appointment. Cleared our deductible right away, but come on! do you ladies remember your 8 week? They do nothing but talk to you. It's such bs!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

JTink - that email from your a-hole boss is a good thing I think!

She obviously realises she's been a total idiot and you aren't letting her get away with it. 

And is now really scared that you've been to HR!!!!

I'd just stay completely silent on it and see how you get treated the next few days!! 

Hahaha. Im glad the bully is scared!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Ignore the mess all around. Still got loads to do in the nursery. 

But last night DH put the wardrobe together and I put the CD rack together and have put some nappies on it!! 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/D0675C81-A793-4DFE-9A7E-EF733EB661C9-14976-00001E39043E8208_zpsbfb342c0.jpg


----------



## julesjules100

Jtink, I'd be inclined to email back with "It was a private discussion". I think if you don't reply she's just going to ask you outright and that will be more difficult to say to her orally. She doesn't seem very professional! x


----------



## missmayhem

CupcakeBaby said:


> Ignore the mess all around. Still got loads to do in the nursery.
> 
> But last night DH put the wardrobe together and I put the CD rack together and have put some nappies on it!!
> 
> https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/D0675C81-A793-4DFE-9A7E-EF733EB661C9-14976-00001E39043E8208_zpsbfb342c0.jpg

I SEE FLUFF!!!!

yeahhh! hoping to get DD back in fluff next week after we move. she came out in a rash in fluff so i switch to horrid sposies. turns out it was a food allergy causing the rash.

i may be MIA for a few days ladies, removal lorry arrives tonight and by tomorrow night nearly everything will be on it, with just a few last bits to go in on sunday, tv last sofa, our bed and the stairgates. starting to get very excited now!


----------



## Hann12

Wow looks good cupcake, I just have ours in a drawer but then ours are pretty boring neutral colours! 

Hope the move goes well missmayhem!

Jtink - I agree with jules, I'd give a very genetic response to your boss's email. 

Feeling much happier today so must have been mainly hormones yesterday! Funny what a difference a day makes in pregnancy! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend, mines not going to be very restful unfortunately but at least it's a weekend anyway!


----------



## jtink28

thanks for the support, ladies. could not believe she had the gall to email me. i responded with, "everything is fine, thanks. i had some general HR questions about leave." 
which is still none of her business, but if she asks anymore about it, i'm going to let HR know. 
plus, i have my yearly review with her today. blagh! hubby and i agreed yesterday that as soon as baby is born, i will be looking for a new job. 

cupcake, looking good! can't believe how much you ladies have gotten already. i'm such a procrastinator. i have his swing, bouncer and crib. nothing else! no clothes, nothing. good thing my baby shower is next saturday! after that, i'll probably go nuts and spend all my money on this boy :)


----------



## jtink28

hann, i seriously agree - one day, i feel like everything is bad and wrong, and i can't make myself happy no matter what. 
the next day, i wake up and i feel like god himself is shining down on me, full of rainbows and puppy dogs and gummy bears. haha!

pregnancy hormones are wacky!


----------



## missmayhem

thanks Hann, the lorry is about to arrive now getting nervous still so much to pack but i love my bnb lol


----------



## TTCBean

I woke up this morning feeling super anxious and impatient... I feel a little scared to be a Mommy! It's hitting me like a ton of bricks! I am so over joyed and happy that I get to be a Mom but then _I have no idea what I am doing_! How am I supposed to know how to raise my LO? Yikes... I hope I do a good job and not completely mess up. Ahhhh. Pregnancy hormones have the best of me this morning I think.


----------



## jtink28

ttcbean, the way i look at it is this - _everyone_ is a first-time parent at some point. einstein's parents were first-timers. obama's mom was a first-timer. no baby comes with a manual (even though we wish they did!!) chances are, you won't screw it up. :)

i agree, though, it's scary to think about sometimes. in 3 months, i'm bringing a PERSON home from the hospital. A PERSON!!!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

ttc I am the same way! I hit 28 weeks today & last night I was telling dh "OMG in 12 weeks or less Mason will be here!!! eeekkk where has the time gone! So I'm hitting panic mode now." This is something I have waited & tried for so so so so so long & now that it's getting close, I'm freaking out a bit!!! dh tells me it's all going to be fine though....


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awww of course you'll be fine.

By the fact you're on here worrying about it shows how much you care and how lovely a mum you will be. <3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jtink I envy you! My shower is April 7... I want to already be organized by then!!! Not being able to buy much is driving me nutters lol


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks :) I'm glad I'm not the only one. I just love him to bits so I want to do everything that's 'right' for him!

I think I'm experiencing dry skin! My legs/back/bum cheeks are super itchy, ugh! Darn winter weather. Lotion doesn't seem to be helping much... if anything it makes it worse!

My friend asked last night if she could do my baby shower :) of course I said yes but she's my only friend here and all my family lives in another country... DH family lives 3 hours away so I think it will be the worlds smallest shower!!!


----------



## jtink28

well, i don't have any family here in chicago, and only a few friends. i moved here from san diego 4 years ago to be with my husband. so i'm going home to san diego for my baby shower, but my doctor asked me not to fly after 28 weeks. (i'm high-risk)

i am thrilled it's so soon! plus, i think i'll be getting a small work shower in april here in chicago. eek.....can't wait to see what we get!!!


----------



## poppy13

TTCBean said:


> Thanks :) I'm glad I'm not the only one. I just love him to bits so I want to do everything that's 'right' for him!
> 
> I think I'm experiencing dry skin! My legs/back/bum cheeks are super itchy, ugh! Darn winter weather. Lotion doesn't seem to be helping much... if anything it makes it
> 
> My friend asked last night if she could do my baby shower :) of course I said yes but she's my only friend here and all my family lives in another country... DH family lives 3 hours away so I think it will be the worlds smallest shower!!!

you're right about the first time mummy nerves! I just want to be a good mummy to my little boy and just worry that being exhausted I might 'miss' something or not give him everything he needs & being so tiny he wont be able to tell me. 

Also I feel a bit guilty about something. DH & I went for a drink after work (I had a coke!) and I thought about how it wont be long before we get very little time for just us two. I'm so excited that we get to have our beautiful baby & become a family but will miss being us two. Is this normal? I feel so awful for thinking this. :-(


----------



## TTCBean

I think it's normal poppy, I've thought that a few times... especially those really nice moments alone. I actually thought about it the other morning, we slept in a little later than usual, and instead of getting up right away we just laid in bed and chatted/laughed and just enjoyed each others company. I was a little sad that it won't ever be him and I, or that we'll be able to do that for a long time. Of course I am excited and wouldn't trade my little baby for anything!!! I feel awful too when I think those thoughts... but DH and I have been together nearly 8 years, just the two of us, it's just going to be a big change (for the better I am sure)!


----------



## TTCBean

On a different note... baby has been hiccuping for 5 minutes now!!! I love feeling it!


----------



## kezziek

Poppy don't feel guilty honey that is so normal to feel like that- your world is about to change, just enjoy these last few months but know that in the future there will be at times be babysitters lol (when you feel like you can). 

I feel like this just adding a new baby to our family, both Daddy and I feel guilty each time, knowing that our attention and love will be stretched further but we know we can do it and it's just adapting but it still feels scary as we are used to being a family of four nkw. We often reminise (sorry can't spell that word) about our 6 years of marriage before our first was born and how easy we had it in terms of just being able to worry about ourselves, have lie ins etc but we both agree that our children have made our lives richer (not in the money sense haha) and better. X


----------



## BabyMay

Sass. I am so happy you passed. Sorry no Internet at work today and yesterday was crazy. I was so happy to see you passed. 

I had the discussion w my dh this morning about not planning anything and laying in bed tomorrow since in a few months we will you be alone. I am so excited and nervous at the same time. I think that is normal. We all just care so much and want to do our best, and we will!


----------



## pinktiara

I remember totally freaking out before I had carter but it all comes so naturally when baby gets here that all those worries fly away I am more scared this time around that I won't give enough love to Carter because ill have a new baby and it makes me super sad to think he would ever feel second best but ill find a way to balance it out.


----------



## Sass827

Were nervous too! Off on our baby moon tomorrow. Last vacation together til Dylan gets here. Not sure if our hotel has Internet though. If not, have a great week everyone!


----------



## lpjkp

Enjoy your babymoon sass! No holiday for us until Jenson is old enough im afraid,but im so excited to go on holidays as a family!

Woooo! I'm finally third trimester today and starting the home stretch! I can't wait to meet our little boy! I too have been feeling a little sad lately that it won't just be me and DH anymore,but hes been great in reasuring me that we will have so many more fantastic memories as a family :) x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats on third Tri LP!! One week to go for me. 

Sass - where are you going? My friend is in Disneyworld at the moment and keeps posting photos and I'm so jealous. I know I couldn't ride my favourite rides etc but I'd so love to be in the magic. 

After 3 non stop weeks and weekends we are having a super lazy morning! Only just got out of bed and not dressed yet! Lol. 

And DH and I just had sex for the first time since August. Can't believe it was that long. 

I was a little worried but it was lovely and everything seems ok and Bee is dancing away so she obviously didn't mind. 

Just hope I don't have any spotting over the day but we were pretty gentle so I'm hoping its all fine as I don't want a nice morning to turn into a bad thing.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats LP! And congrats on getting your BD on cupcake. DH would kill me if I made him wait 6 months! Were leaving 11 degree weather to go sit on the each in the Dominican republic for a week. I'm a little freaked about being in a bath suit, but I'm just so excited for us to ave a nice time together. DH works 60+ hours a week, so I really miss him most of the time.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Ooh that'll be lovely Sass. :) Have a wonderful trip. I'm sure it'll do you both the world of good. :)


----------



## Hann12

Have a great time Sass - super jealous! Would love to go there right now and escape the mundane world and the cold! 

Just got a nappy delivery - 11 fuzzi bunz for £35 including recorded delivery. The woman selling them said they hadn't been used and I was a but dubious being so cheap but they have arrived and I've just compared them to the ones I have that have been used and new ones and they really haven't been used! An amazing bargain! 5 are blue but to be honest I really don't care if a girl wears blue! I'm not stupid enough to turn away a bargain because of potential gender colours. And I may have a boy! So nice start of the day. Got to sort lunch out now, DH is at the rugby so just me and DD. No idea what to do this afternoon though!


----------



## TTCBean

Have fun Sass!!

When does 3rd tri start? I always thought 27 weeks based off the 3rd tri forums on here but other sources are saying 28 weeks?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I think of 3rd Tri as 27 weeks. 

As if you divide 40 (weeks) into 3 you get 13w3d so I counted 2nd Tri as 13w4d and will count 3rd as 27w0d. :)

So today's your last 2nd Tri day TTC!! :) Congrats!


----------



## pinktiara

Got my 3d ultrasound today woo but also caught the cold my toddler has ugh I knew I would get it. Next weekend we go away to a bed and breakfast the Inlaws got for us so that will be nice. I hate leaving my 3 year old but he's in good hands just always makes me feel uneasy.


----------



## Hann12

Mathematically 3rd trimester is week 27 but according to doctors and medical websites they say its week 28 because that's when viability increases again. I'm going with week 28 for that reason! It doesn't really matter though :)


----------



## Courtney917

Had my 3d scan again and baby actually cooperated after leaving and coming back an hour ltr lol. Idk how to upload the pic as I'm on my phone but he looks just like DS2!!!


----------



## TTCBean

That makes sense, thanks Cupcake! Wow 3rd tri already! :) :) :)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Woo hoo I made it to 3rd trimester, let the count down begin.

We just got home from a week away at the beach, on our way home we finally got our 3D scan done. The pictures aren't as clear as they could be due to having an anterior placenta but she is still a little princess and I am so in love already. 

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/8D82A0D6-1635-41FB-8272-8C538A53248A-2906-0000033B66191119_zpsbe136a0d.jpg

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/D64B17CB-8829-47DE-A774-3148AF619BC3-2906-0000033B675941D3_zpsf5246e2b.jpg

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/3AEF02EC-9CA0-44C9-91E9-A72EBBAF6094-2906-0000033B66F80F7D_zps817bf447.jpg


----------



## pinktiara

Well Mason slept the whole ultrasound and was hiding behind my placenta haha but i managed to get a few good shots.
https://img694.imageshack.us/img694/7205/babymj.jpg


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Pink- my lil girl was the polar opposite, She would not sit still!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Aw I love the u/s pics girls!!


----------



## Courtney917

Silly question but how do you post the actual pic???


----------



## kezziek

Wow lots of lovely 4d scans today  

Have a great time Sass! 

I feel rough with a fluey cold :( whole family has it. Really don't want to phone in sick on Monday as so many people at work have been soldiering on lately with colds that I am sure they will be cross with me :-( but feeling utterly rubbish and no energy to do anything. My husband has to work tommorow so it won't be a restful day with the two boys on my own so Monday morning will HURT lol. Sorry am having a moan.


----------



## pinktiara

funny my son was the same way and he slept so much as a baby and still does maybe its a good sign haha heres hoping


----------



## TTCBean

:dance: 3rd trimester today!!!


----------



## TTCBean

I was thinking, for the mamas with kids already:
What was your LOs birth weight in comparison to yours & DH? I was just wondering if that could give any clue how how big baby may be. I was 8lbs 8oz and DH was 8lbs 5oz... so with that I am wondering if our baby will be around the 8lb mark!


----------



## kezziek

My hubby was 7 lb 14oz and i was born early around 5 lb so not too sure on my weight. I had one brother weigh 9lb 6 and another weigh 7 lb 2oz who my Mum had with different Dads.

My two children all the same Daddy have so far been 9lb and 7lb 2oz both born later than their due date. So I have NO idea what this one will weigh lol but I'm thinking around 8lbs too xx


----------



## pinktiara

My hubby was exact weight of my son 8'3 not sure what I was.


----------



## julesjules100

TTCBean said:


> I was thinking, for the mamas with kids already:
> What was your LOs birth weight in comparison to yours & DH? I was just wondering if that could give any clue how how big baby may be. I was 8lbs 8oz and DH was 8lbs 5oz... so with that I am wondering if our baby will be around the 8lb mark!

I asked about that at my last scan and the consultant said that the main determinant a baby's weight was the size of the mother (size of father irrelevant at that point). Kind of makes sense really as if you were a tiny 4 foot something and had a 6 foot five hubby then you'd be struggling to get a massive baby out! Same goes for your/DHs birth weights; driven by each respective mum's size so not an indicator of the size of your baby. Obviously exceptions to that I'd imagine plus is someone went hugely overdue etc. That's what he said anyway x


----------



## Hann12

I was 6 days over due and was 6 pounds 12, my DH was roughly on time and was 8 pounds 8. My DD was 4 days over due and was 5 pounds 15. I'm expecting this one to be bigger though as I think it's a boy and nearly always boys are bigger


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I was 2 weeks early and 8lb. So I'm anticipating a big girl. :) My fundal height is ahead and her measurements were all 90%ile so think I'm right in my suspicions that she's like me.


----------



## jtink28

my husband and i were both a week overdue, and i was 8lb15oz, he was 8lb12oz. i think this boy may be a big boy! :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I hope my baby doesn't take after my husband! He was a preemie - at 6 weeks early, he weighed 6 lbs! Doctors said if he had gone to his due date, he would have been a 12 pound baby!!! EEK!!!


----------



## jtink28

i'm torn.....i want to say i'm in third tri today, but the doctor says third tri starts at 28 weeks....maybe i'll just be third tri at BNB??

yay! third tri today!!! :happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

I'm saying I'm in 3rd tri based off the boards... :D


----------



## Hann12

I'm thinking of it as week 28 as it is 28 medically but 27/28 is not a lot if difference! 

Having such a good day, DD woke at 8am, and has taken a 3hour sleep over lunch - this never ever happens!! I actually can't believe it! I assume she's growing. Feels lovely to have some rest and quiet time. She's just waking now so play time calls :)


----------



## maybesoon

Hello Ladies! We had a really busy weekend so I'm trying to get all caught up on the posts.

Hope everyone is doing well. Going to be a busy week this week. Have a doctors appointment tomorrow!!! I'm every 2 weeks til I reach 32 weeks (which is right around the corner) then once a week til "Go Time"! Where did the time go? I'm starting to freak out because I'm just not ready.... eeeekkkk


----------



## kezziek

Ahh Hann it's lovely when they sleep like that and give you that unexpected break 

Saw my midwife today and got to hear babies heartbeat which was nice  and she helped me feel where babies head was which was a bit freaky but cool as i can never can quite tell how shes lying. I don't see her now until I am 35 weeks eek!! Seems like such a long time away and I will be leaving work that week too.Maybesoon thats great you have all those appointments- i think it's very good -I'm a little nervous going so long between visits but it's cos it's not my first i think they assume things are less likely to go wrong.

Hope you are ok Babee? Not heard from you in ages on here xxx


----------



## jtink28

i have an appointment at 30 weeks, and then i got every 2 weeks until 36 weeks, when i'll go every week.

i like that i'll be seen very often, and they're taking good care of me, but taking the time off work is a pain!

anyone else in the US taking a few weeks off before their due date? my employer just informed me that if my doctor signs me off, i can take 2 weeks off before the baby is born, and it counts as medical disability, not maternity. so my last day of work would be april 19th, even though my due date is may 6th. my maternity leave would start the day the baby is born.


----------



## pinktiara

I see the dr once a month than i think it goes to every 2 weeks after 30 something weeks cant remember. I go on weds gonna hopefully find out about getting my gallbladder taken out after my attack i want it gone so i dont have to worry about that pain again.


----------



## maybesoon

pinktiara I had my gallbladder removed almost a full year ago. I had it removed February 15th last year! It was my Valentine's present to myself. When I had it removed I hadn't eaten ANYTHING in over 3 weeks. I just couldn't tolerate anything other than water. It was horrid!

jtink... I love being seen so much by my doc also, but like you, taking the time off work is a pain... That is awesome about getting to take a couple of weeks off before you go into labor!!! Wish it were that way at my job.

Hell, one of the attorneys I work for asked me today if I thought I would be able to come in for a couple of hours a week during my measly little 6 week maternity leave. I couldn't even come up with the words to answer him only to say that it all depends on how things go at the delivery. Are you freaking kidding me???? I can't even get time off work after having a baby they freaking expect me to be back at work right after..... So stupid.

kezz... I'd be a nervous wreck going that long at this point between appointments. Hell, I don't even like going 2 weeks right now. I have my doppler out checking on Mason if I haven't felt him in over an hour or so.... I'm driving myself crazy, can't imagine what dh is really feeling!!!


----------



## Hann12

I see a mw at 28 weeks, 34 weeks and 38 weeks that's all. Guess hopefully everything is fine in between appointments!


----------



## jtink28

hann, i'm high-risk, so i get seen a lot. it's nice, but obnoxious to have to leave work. i think maybesoon is high-risk as well. it's probably why we get seen so much.


----------



## Courtney917

They're starting me on two week appointments now. I go for a growth scan on Friday, on appt Monday ollowed by another appt at 30 and a scan at 32!!! They start appts every week starting at 36 weeks. I go for my glucose tmrw (ugh) they werent clear as far aw fasting was concerned. For those of u that went do u recommend fasting?


----------



## jtink28

i had to fast - they wouldn't do the test on me if i hadn't fasted. my test started at 9am - i didn't eat or drink after midnight the night before.


----------



## maybesoon

Yes, jtink... I'm also considered somewhat high risk although I'm not having to been seen by the specialist at this point (which can change at anytime). If I were still having to see him (ie if they had found something wrong with Mason or if something starts to go wrong) I would not only be having the appointment with my regular OB/GYN but also my "high risk" doctor. So right now while I'm seeing my regular doctor 1 every 2 weeks I'd be seeing her & the high risk doctor making it 2 appointments every 2 weeks then 2 appointments every week.... YUCK! Luckily everything has been good with Mason up til now so I only had to see the high risk doc once (trying to keep it that way)!!!

Is anyone else having issues with their lo being up so high in their ribs they feel like they can't breathe & need oxygen??? Saturday Mason was so low I thought his head was going to pop out any minute. Then yesterday he was up in my ribs so high I couldn't breathe. I was literally panting all day while doing nothing.


----------



## maybesoon

Courtney.... I don't know how it is where you are at but in my area the doctors tell you that you don't have to fast. However, the lab where my bestfriend works at will NOT do the test unless you have been fasting. The reason for that is because they did a study over a years time & found that of all the pregnant women who took the 1 hour GTT without fasting 95% ended up having to take the 3 hour GTT. Of those that took the 1 hour test fasting only around 3% had to take the 3 hour GTT. So they & most of the other labs in my area feel that fasting gives a much more accurate result to the test.

I did it fasting because I wanted to do my best to ensure that I wouldn't have to take that 3 hour test!!!


----------



## jtink28

i don't even see a regular obgyn. i only see the high-risk unit.


----------



## Hann12

Jtink - I was high risk last time and didn't have more appointments just my appointments were with a consultant rather than mw. I think that different countries and areas must work very differently!


----------



## jtink28

i think they must, hann. i wish i could just have a regular non-high-risk pregnancy, but because i have a chronic disease, all my pregnancies will be classified as high risk. booo.


----------



## maybesoon

I got lucky because I expressed my desire to stay with my regular doctor who I have used for the last 7 years. I am comfortable with her, she is the one that got me to where I am & if at all possible she is who I want delivering Mason into this world. However, she is specialized in high risk prenatal care & not just your every day OB/GYN. I let her know this up front as I knew I would be considered high risk due to my age & past medical history that I knew I would have to have a consult with Mayberry (high risk doc for the baby) but that I wanted to stay with her as much as possible. So when I went for my consult with the "high risk" doctor (who is actually the baby's doctor until they are born. He makes sure everything is going right with your lo) he checked out Mason, made sure he was all perfect & released me back to my regular doctor stating I wouldn't have to see him any further unless or until something happened with Mason, then I'd start seeing him again.


----------



## TTCBean

Saw my midwife today and everything went well :) I get 2 week appointments now until he's here - wow! I heard his heartbeat, high 140's, he is head down right now and I measured 28cm at 27 weeks, so right on target really!

My midwife thought the glucola test wasn't necessary (I have no risk factors) so I had just a hemoglobin A1c test instead. If that shows anything odd she said we'd have to do the glucola test, which works for me.


----------



## pinktiara

maybesoon said:


> pinktiara I had my gallbladder removed almost a full year ago. I had it removed February 15th last year! It was my Valentine's present to myself. When I had it removed I hadn't eaten ANYTHING in over 3 weeks. I just couldn't tolerate anything other than water. It was horrid!


Ya after my gallbladder attack I want it out I don't care what it takes that pain was worse than anything I have ever felt probably do it a few months after babes is born.


----------



## julesjules100

maybesoon said:


> I got lucky because I expressed my desire to stay with my regular doctor who I have used for the last 7 years. I am comfortable with her, she is the one that got me to where I am & if at all possible she is who I want delivering Mason into this world. However, she is specialized in high risk prenatal care & not just your every day OB/GYN. I let her know this up front as I knew I would be considered high risk due to my age & past medical history that I knew I would have to have a consult with Mayberry (high risk doc for the baby) but that I wanted to stay with her as much as possible. So when I went for my consult with the "high risk" doctor (who is actually the baby's doctor until they are born. He makes sure everything is going right with your lo) he checked out Mason, made sure he was all perfect & released me back to my regular doctor stating I wouldn't have to see him any further unless or until something happened with Mason, then I'd start seeing him again.

Maybe, why is your age a variable for being high risk?! I'm 37 when the baby comes but didn't think that was particularly old!

I have my 28wk scan and appointment with my consultant this Thursday then after that mine is weekly too. Not high risk but am going privately so guess they have to justify their ridiculous fee package, eek! Next time I think I'll go for a reduced package back-loaded towards the end of pregnancy - touch wood everything has been fine so far for this one so don't think this level of involvement had been warranted to date. I'm perfectly happy to see him every week but, for me/this pregnancy, I suspect it will have been a bit of overkill x


----------



## pinktiara

holy the no breathing thing freaks me out I hate it always makes me worry im gonna have another gallbladder attack I didnt sleep properly for a week after that happened i was scared. Now I know its just Mason taking up all my space haha. got my glucose 2 hour test next weekend boo I wish it was one hour like it was with Carter but now its 2.


----------



## kezziek

Crumbs maybesoon I can't believe they would even dare to ask you to even think one tiny thought about work whilst you have a newborn!!! I'm horrifed, has this guy ever had a baby himself???


----------



## Courtney917

Thanks! I'm going to fast to avoid the 3 hour...just in case lol. I don't remember what I did with my boys, I am thinking I fasted as I always went in the early am.


----------



## maybesoon

jules.... Here in Texas anything over the age of 35 is considered high risk & you are treated just a little different depending on your background. Mason's EDD is April 26th & my 37th birthday is May 2nd. But it's not just because of my age. I have had female issues my entire adult life. That is actually why I have the doctor I have. I began going to her close to 7 years ago because of my female medical history hoping since she was specialized in the areas I was having issues in she could help me. And luckily she did just that!!!

pinktiara.... I completely understand where you are coming from. I actually got out my doppler yesterday to listen to my Mason to see where he actually was because I really thought I was going to hyperventilate. I couldn't breathe for crap. I thought at one point I was going to have to go to the ER for oxygen!!! lol But after listening to him I found he was really really high so I went & took a warm bath & kinda pushed him down a little with my hands. It worked pretty well at least enough so that I could breath!!!

kezz.... Sad thing is, the one attorney that asked me that today has 5 kids & 3 grandkids.... Hell, when his step-daughter was trying to get pregnant a few years ago, she miscarried at 3 weeks & she was so upset that he & his wife took off 2 weeks from their jobs & went to stay with her. So knowing he did that I almost went off on him for asking me to even think about coming into work after having my baby. So freaking selfish. Now the other attorney (the main one) that I work for is single, never married, no kids so he is completely in the dark about it all. He doesn't understand people getting married or having kids at all.....


----------



## TTCBean

Anyone getting nausea??

I didn't have any morning sickness, just a week of nausea in the early stages. The past three days I've had pretty bad nausea and whenever I get in a vehicle (the motion) I almost throw up. Eating makes my nausea worse. :( My midwife said it was normal, especially in 3rd trimester. Just wondering if anyone is in the same boat...


----------



## maybesoon

NO NO NO ttc..... I don't wanna hear that another day of nausea is normal..... I was sick all day/every day for the first 12 weeks. I don't want that ever again. YUCK!!!


----------



## TTCBean

I know, I thought all that stuff was in the past! My midwife said the 3rd trimester is a lot like the 1st... not what I wanted to hear! Bleh! Here's to hoping a nausea/MS free 3rd trimester for us ladies...


----------



## jtink28

no nausea for me, ttcbean. i didn't get morning sickness either. is there anything your midwife can give you? i've had a scrip for zofran for years for my crohn's. it really does help.


----------



## TTCBean

She prescribed me something, I forget the name... haven't been to the pharmacy yet to pick up it! Hoping it helps :)


----------



## pinktiara

Oh im constantly pushing him out of the way bahaha poor kids like where do you want me to go mom. I had random nausea yesterday so strange i was eating dinner totally fine than took a bite thought i was gonna vomit. It was only a moment but that was about it nothing since than.


----------



## lpjkp

Yes,nausea and vomiting are a regular for me...then again, it was in 1st AND 2nd and now 3rd trimester too...ive just been one of the unlucky buggars to have morning sickness throughout the whole of my pregnancy :(


----------



## jtink28

i think i may be the only person here who wants to be pregnant FOREVER, haha!
i went into remission for my crohn's disease when i got pregnant, and all my symptoms have gone away since i've been pregnant. GI doc says it's something about pregnancy hormones that makes you go into remission. i'll most likely go into a flare and be back to my normal symptoms post-pregnancy. i should be pregnant forever!!! :)


----------



## TTCBean

My uveitis (inflammation eye disease) has gone into remission... I am hoping it doesn't return once baby is here, but it probably will. It's so weird how some medical conditions go away or lessen with pregnancy.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hello ladies, 

I was wondering if anyone has had... well, for lack of a better description, a feeling as though you've been kicked in the crotch? I started with this pain last night, and every time I turned over, it hurt. I feel like I'm bruised! It doesn't really hurt when I'm just sitting, but if I get up and walk around, it hurts. Anyone else with the same??


----------



## Katrina18

Oh my gosh Bella yes! I am so happy im not alone..this started a few days ago and I mainly noticed it when I was laying down and moved around..tonight I went for a walk and noticed it during that time. Not quite sure what it is, but I was going to ask at my dr.s appointment on Wednesday..


----------



## lpjkp

I had this start a few weeks ago,and I was told its spd,and got a referral for physio...its bloody uncomfortable! X


----------



## Hann12

I think 3rd trimester nausea happens because the baby is bigger and is kicking your stomach and organs so makes you feel sick. Also it is high up until it drops so is squashing your stomach causing indigestion etc. it's basically us running out of room. I'm not experiencing it too bad yet. Feel a bit nauseous when I wake and when I'm being kicked but cope able. 

The pelvic pain could be SPD.
My SPD causes hip pain more than pelvic pain but lots get pelvic pain. I'm not sleeping well at all now. New mattress arrives at the weekend so just hoping it helps!


----------



## Katrina18

Thanks for the info ladies..a bit lost though, what is SPD?


----------



## pinktiara

I loved being pregnant with my first but this time around has been aweful


----------



## TTCBean

So sleep and hungry today! My face has broken out like a teenagers! Cystic and everything, could do without that please!


----------



## kezziek

Still have nauseous days but thankfully not so bad as it was and most of my food aversions have gone. Lpjkp you poor thing honey :-( sucks. 

Pelvic pain is horrible I sympathise with you all, I just waddle about everywhere. I'm not enjoying this pregnancy at all but really wish I could as it's most likely my last. I think my body is worn out after having three babies in four years lol but I'm pleased to have them close nonetheless. 

My fundal height measured 29cm yesterday at my midwife appt so a bit ahead, is anyone else measuring ahead?x


----------



## TTCBean

I measured 28cm yesterday!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yes!!! At my 24 week appointment, I was measuring at 26 weeks! My midwife said if you're measuring within 2 cm, you're fine. If I'm measuring 3 or more cm either way, that would be cause for another ultrasound to check on baby. 

On another note, I'm a teacher and was just informed that we have a case of Fifth Disease in a classroom that I pull kids from. Thank goodness I don't actually work with the kid that had the illness, but it's still call for concern in pregnant women. I had to go straight from work to get blood work done today to see if I'm immune to it or not. Scary :(


----------



## lpjkp

Oh my gosh ladies,im so tired this morning! I woke up in the middle of the night with the worst worst chest and back pain in my life! I've been getting almost constant heartburn and indigestion,but ouch! I had to shovel down the Gaviscon and try and get back to sleep sitting up :( x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( Poor LP.

Can you take it easy today and nap at all?

Heartburn is awful.

I'm really nauseous this morning. Not fun.


----------



## lpjkp

I'll try to I think...ive got to go to the doctors this morning for my whooping cough vaccine (how fun!) then after a few chores,im going to chill for the rest of the day...or at least try to!x

Eugh,I feel for you with the nausea cupcake...no fun at all :( I made my own ice lollies and have been munching on them if I feel nauseus,and they've actually worked a little bit xxx


----------



## lpjkp

Or I WAS going to the doctors today for my vaccination...until the nurse informed me that she would be refusing to give me the vaccination because I'm not yet 28 weeks :S 1) It was the doctors that booked me the appointment and 2) does 3 days really make a difference?! 

I could have cried because it took me so long to walk (Or rather, waddle) to that bloody doctors, only to be told I'll have to do the whole thing again on Sunday :(

As if THAT wasn't bad enough, the cheeky woman looked like she was going to die of heart attack when I told her I was 27+4...she was like no way! You're HUGE! I wouldn't have said you were less than 30! Errrr, yeah, thanks. I swear, the next person that tells me I'm huge is going to get majorly belly-flopped by my apparently huge belly, cheeky buggers!x


----------



## jtink28

well that stinks lpjkp! why would the doctor schedule you when you couldn't get the shot?

and don't worry - SO MANY people have told me that i have a huge belly!! i haven't seemed to get larger elsewhere, just my belly, but i've even had the "are you sure it's not twins" question. people are rude and stupid. my doc said i look perfect for 27 weeks, and my belly looks similar to yours.

anyone in the US - are you guys required to get the whooping cough vaccine? my doctor hasn't even mentioned it to me. i have to get my Rhogam shot on feb. 19th, as i'm Rh negative, but haven't heard anything else. maybe it's just a UK thing?


----------



## TTCBean

I haven't heard anything about the whooping cough vaccine. 

When I woke up this morning DH said he couldn't sleep in the night and put his hand on my belly while he read. He said he couldn't believe I could sleep through the movements baby was doing. He said "He was going crazy!" hahaha.


----------



## jtink28

ttcbean, i'm a super heavy sleeper. one time in college, i slept through a fire alarm - it was really embarassing. i know babies are super active at night, and sometimes i wish i could stay awake and just feel him kick all night!


----------



## Sass827

People are making comments to me here in the islands too. Many girls who work at the hotel are pregnant too, and they're all like "you so big!" thanks girls. 
I'm having wicked hip pain and gas pains. I took some stool softeners last night, but no luck in getting anything moving. 
Jt- the us wants you to have the whooping cough vaccine too, but they call it pertussis. There's another name for it too but I forget it at the moment. My doctor said they like to give it after labor while your still in the hospital.


----------



## jtink28

sass, i don't know about you, but drinking a strong cup of coffee always gets things moving for me!! it's my go-to.

i think my vaccine schedule is very different from 99% of everyone else. i take an immunosuppressant IV drug, so I don't get a large amount of vaccines. when the baby is born, he won't be allowed to get many vaccines for the first 6 months. maybe that's why my doc never mentioned the pertussis.


----------



## julesjules100

TTCBean said:


> I haven't heard anything about the whooping cough vaccine.
> 
> When I woke up this morning DH said he couldn't sleep in the night and put his hand on my belly while he read. He said he couldn't believe I could sleep through the movements baby was doing. He said "He was going crazy!" hahaha.

The US has a whooping cough vaccine programme too - see here and scroll down to the pregnancy section. https://www.cdc.gov/features/pertussis/?mobile=nocontent

It's slightly different to the UK one as annoyingly ours also contains (on top of tetanus and diphtheria) polio too. Annoying that neither country can't supply a single vaccine rather than combinations but the single one is out if licence. Downside is that if you opt to have it you're inadvertently having all the others in there too.... x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( Just had horrible news.

Our best friends have been TTC for 2 years+ and are on their first round of IVF.

Egg removal was yesterday and they just found out of the 14 eggs removed none have fertilised.

I'm so heartbroken for them, I just wish there was a way I could make it better. They're both under 30 and this is all so unfair.


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry for your friend cupcake. Maybe with so many eggs, they can get down to the bottom of the problem? 
Is anyone having burning around their belly button? Mine feels like a ring of fire. I thought it might be from my old belly button piercing, but it's on the sides sometimes too. Makes me think my belly button is about to blow. And all these all you can eat buffets are not helping.


----------



## pinktiara

Back from my drs app all is well she says i look good and im only up 11 lbs woo measured my stomach im 26 she said right on where i should be. As for my gallbladder I have active gall stones which means they could try and come out at any time so i could have another attack just gotta keep the fat down ugh scary stuff. So hopefully a few months after my c section i can get it removed. she also sent a letter off to the person who will do the c section so hopefully i get a date soon.


----------



## Katrina18

My Dr recommended I get the whooping cough vaccine but im not positive when I get it (I have my appointment today)..she also recommended that my husband and anyone who is going to be around the baby a lot be vaccinated as it can pass from adult to baby and baby is not vaccinated until 4 months..this was just my dr. though..seems like everyone is different..


----------



## TTCBean

Holy cow I am starving today! I've had so much food but feel like I haven't had ANYTHING to eat all day! I've had:

1 cup raisin bran with 1/2 cup milk, 1 cup blueberries
Egg salad sandwich (used 2 eggs)
Navel orange, apple
6 oz yogurt
Small fruit cup
1/2 cup baby carrots
1/2 cottage cheese
1 cup raspberries
11 blue corn chips
Couple tbsp of dried berries
9 cups of water

Can we say growth spurt!!! It's almost 4 p.m. ... can't wait until 5 (when DH is off work), to start making dinner. Wowee! I'm making chicken breasts in the crock pot and they smell divine!!! Going to make some rice and peas too. *drools*


----------



## jtink28

wow, ttcbean, do you always monitor your food like that?? i just scarf food down. haha!! :haha:


----------



## TTCBean

It took me a while to remember it all :D hahaha but I do measure servings


----------



## Hann12

I just had a cadburys cream egg and it was delicious ha ha!!


----------



## pinktiara

Oh how I love cream eggs haha


----------



## jtink28

maybe that's why you're so tiny, and i'm so huge. i just inhale food. i work 45 hours a week, so most of it isn't exactly healthy, either. i just grab food and run out the door. sigh.


----------



## maybesoon

Hey Ladies!!!

Sorry I haven't been on the last couple of days. It's been really crazy. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm going to try to get all caught up on the reading...

Had my doctor's appointment yesterday. Mason is good, spinning in circles, my cervix is closed & long (woohoo). But she reiterated that if my contractions (cramps I've been having) get more frequent then 4/hr or 10 minutes apart &/or I start spotting/bleeding I'm to head straight to the ER!!! ummmm I know it's just in case, but that scares the crap out of me. I am signed up for my epidural ($200.00) video. I'm watching it next Friday on the 15th. I seriously don't want to take a chance of going into labor & not being able to have an epidural!!!!!

Ok, off to try & catch up on the posts!!!


----------



## bobbles86

hi ladies, I'm excited to be heading into double figures this week :)

most of you are in 3rd trimester now it seems, still a couple more weeks for me but definitely getting there!!

kate xx


----------



## Courtney917

Ugh I have a fever, cramping, pressure and vomiting anything I eat. All I had today was soup and a pretzel. I called nurse bc of pressure of cramping and she said its probably a stomach virus as its going around right now. Idk I wish they were a little more thorough, I'm nervous bc I'm at risk for pre term labor. Does the symptoms warrent a trip to er or just a trip to my bed when DH comes home?


----------



## pinktiara

I went to the ER for my gallbladder attack and they told me anytime you have stomach problems (besides upset stomach obviously) you should come in never take that risk.


----------



## julesjules100

Hi ladies

Hope you're all doing ok today. 

I'm 28 weeks today and counting this as third trimester! Woohoo! Had a scan today and have attached a pic. Had a bit of a hard time to get it as he was in the wrong position plus the umbilical cord is right in front of his face. Was really cute as he kept making sucking movements and then pouting. All measurements and blood flow fine but back again in 4 weeks as they want to check on his torso measurement - in the "normal" range but in the 20th percentile. I'm quite relaxed though as the ranges are so small anyway. Other than that, happy days!

Also included a pic of my recent assembly efforts on the baby carriage. At least he now has his own set of wheels. 

x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0449.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0444.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Hann12

He's gorgeous jules and great about the pram - such a good one! Yes I wouldn't worry about the measurements either, he'll catch up - or they were inaccurate in the first place!!


----------



## Lady H

Cute Jules, love him xx


----------



## TTCBean

Love the pic jules, how cute!!! I love your carriage too :) 

I still haven't got one of those... or even started to look into which to buy!


----------



## julesjules100

Thanks Hann and Lady H.

Yep, I'm quite relaxed about the torso bit - at the end of the day it's still in the "normal" range and it's easy to forget about that and get sidetracked by "20th percentile".

First baby and all but we had a lot of fun with the pram. My mum brought down this (hideous and freaky) baby girl doll that she had as a child and we put her in the pram and wheeled her round. My dad had too much to drink after dinner and was pushing it round while banging it into everything and giggling away. There'll be no drink-pramming when my son is in it! I think we all need a bit of practice on the steering front. It's funny but that was the first time I've ever pushed a pram (!) x


----------



## julesjules100

Thanks TTC. I have to admit that it was a bloody nightmare deciding on the pram. I bet you it doesn't get as many miles as my mum thinks it will (although the thing she's most excited about is pushing him in it!). x


----------



## Sass827

Adorable Jules! And I totally agree- picking the pram is a nightmare. I think it's the hardest of all the choices. Funny story about your Dad. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

We were very close to getting the same pram Jules :) Good choice.

I agree it's a nightmare picking!

Adorable photos too Xxx


----------



## pinktiara

I did the whole travel system with my first used it maybe a few months and than switched to a quinny zapp needed something smaller. This time I bought a jogging stroller so I can use it later on as well it fits the infant car seat and it goes everywhere which I love.


----------



## TTCBean

Ugh, my mom is so frustrating! She's always raining on my parade or making me feel weird. Our kitchen sink is pretty old, and it's started to bubble and crack which causes the finish to flake. I will be bathing my baby in the kitchen so I am looking around to get it replaced with a new one before he's here. I mentioned this to my mom and she starts yelling at me to get off, saying I don't need one, blah blah... I have the $ so it's not like I'm being foolish and it will greatly improve the kitchen, not sure what her deal is. She makes me stressed!


----------



## kezziek

Oh dear ttcbean sometimes you are damned if you do and damned if you don't when it comes to parents... ::-\ <3 x

Jules- lovely scan photo, gorgeous boy!x

My diet has been appalling last fews days. I just seem to be having fairly healthy dinners but inhaling homemade cake and chocolate the rest of the time. The sweet tooth i had lost has come back with a vengeance, it's not good, i need some willpower! 
Off to see phantom of the opera tommorow so really looking forward to that, hope bubs enjoys the music  

Hope you all have lovely weekends ladies xxxx


----------



## Sass827

Poor ttc. Moms can be such trouble. I've found telling mine less makes for an easier relationship. 
Kezz! I hope you have such a great time at the opera! Happy third tri gf!


----------



## TTCBean

I think that's what I'll do now, keep my mouth shut and not say much about what I am doing, etc. She always does this to me when I mention anything!


----------



## Sass827

Yeah, I find it's really easy to just say everything is great with me, nothing going on, just tired and expanding. Then I let her go on and on about what's going on with her. It allows me to keep my distance and her to feel like she's still in my inner circle, which she really isn't. It's sad, but at least it's drama free.


----------



## TTCBean

Yeah I find if I just let her talk about herself and her life, things go well. It's sad I feel like I can't include her in my life without drama.


----------



## Courtney917

Oh TTC, I feel your pain!!! My mom just argued with me about my boys being "on time" and not "early" bc babies are born "when they are ready." Mine were born at 38 and 37 weeks. I tried to explain that yes anything over 36 weeks is term....BUT its still earlier then the typical 40 week textbook pregnancy. Ugh...she went on to say that it's bullcrap that babies born around 35 weeks run the risk of lung problems because "term babies can also have problems." OMG seriously??? Why the hell did I even continue the convo???!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Omg that is so frustrating Courtney!!! I really hope I don't end up like my Mom to my children... that would be so bad! I really don't want to annoy my children with nonsense and drama!


----------



## Sass827

You would seriously think our moms were never pregnant by the disregard they show us in these crazy conversations. 
I think all this illustrates how important it is to have positive, strong, supportive women in your life other than your mom, so they can fill in when your mom is being a pooper. It's part of why bnb is so great.


----------



## Sass827

You would seriously think our moms were never pregnant by the disregard they show us in these crazy conversations. 
I think all this illustrates how important it is to have positive, strong, supportive women in your life other than your mom, so they can fill in when your mom is being a pooper. It's part of why bnb is so great.


----------



## Courtney917

Oh I make sure I never act like mine. Thank god my Nana was the most influential woman in my life. Although she passed 2 years ago, I always strive to treat my kids as she treated me. Sometimes I don't even get why I talk to my mom especially after how condescending she is at times!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. :)

3rd Tri for me today. :) Whoop!!! 

I hope Babee is ok.


----------



## julesjules100

Congrats cupcake!

Yeah, babee hasn't been on for 10 days or so. Could be that she's just jamming making things as she had said she'd been really busy with that x


----------



## Lady H

Ttc big hugs xxx

Cupcake wohoooo!

I'm so grumpy today. DH gave me his cold so I feel awful, I worry that Boo is not moving much, then when she does I moan she is always kicking down on my bladder. Think I'm going to get in the bath see if that decongests me any. One plus point is its Chinese new year tomorrow so we are having Chinese takeaway for dinner, yum!


----------



## poppy13

Hi ladies it's been a while, sorry. I catch up everyday even if I dont post.

Sorry to hear your Mum's are being a pain, I'm lucky that my mum is quite laid back & my dad is happy as long as I'm well and munchkin is healthy. The in laws are lovely too but I'm feeling a bit smothered by how involved they want to be. They're helping out with electrical work as FIL is an electrician but they want to help paint too. I know I should be grateful but I really want me & DH to do the decorating. It's our baby's room & want it to be something just us have done. Am I being ungrateful? Haven't told DH how I feel as I dont want him to feel awkward.

Had a 28 week growth scan on Tues & all is good. Next one in 4 weeks.

Had 1st NCT antenatal class on Wed. Are any other UK ladies going to NCT? It was about baby equipment for the first 6 weeks...we now have a shopping list!

Had midwife on Thurs, had my Anti-D injection and DH heard munchkins hb for the first, he was thrilled! Also saw gp as I'm still anaemic even on 840mg of iron a day so I'm having a blood test on Thurs to see how I absorb iron incase tablets dont get absorbed properly & I might need injections instead.

Other than that all going well here. We just bought paint testers from b&q and think we've decided on a colour, cream at the top & pale green at the bottom with an owl border round the middle. So excited to get started!!

How are you ladies doing? Third tri is exciting but tiring...you need the rest but so much fun stuff to do!


----------



## TTCBean

I don't share many details of my pregnancy with my Mom, either. A couple weeks ago I was explaining natural birth and home birth to her, and I said I was really looking forward to giving birth, etc (I'm having a natural home birth). I feel positive about it, I'm joyous - birth means I get to meet my son!!! Well when I said that she actually LAUGHED at me!!! WTH. And not in a nice way. She said I'll regret my decision to have a drug-free birth when I'm going though labour pain. REALLY? She also commented on how I am being ignorant on child birth (it's really really painful and I should be scared and not think I can actually achieve a drug free, natural birth). Come on. I told her to stop talking and that I'll never bring it up again.

I was feeling kinda like an ass... she had knee surgery a week later and I said "You'll totally regret your surgery you know, it's going to hurt like H E L L!"


----------



## Sass827

I've been wondering about babee too. I hope she is just busy with projects. Ive been knitting a cap for DH for valentines, but it took me 2 weeks to get the pattern right and now I'm so behind. Not sure it will be done on time. What are you ladies doing for valentines? I love that next year I'll have two valentines. :) 
Being sick sucks lady h. I hope you feel better soon. Can you get a humidifier for when you sleep? I got one and rationalized that the baby will need it soon anyway. 
Don't let this get you down ttc. Moms are just jerks sometimes. DH and I watched OBEM last night (us version) and the 2 grand moms were so terrible to the girl in labor. Trying to scare her of the pain meds, saying she would be paralyzed, only caring for their own comfort, eating in front of her. We were appalled. After the baby was born, they got in a fist fight in the hall, all before mom ever even got a chance to hold the baby. Goes to show how wonderful moms can be!


----------



## Sass827

Oh and poppy, I don't think you are being ungrateful. I think you just need to establish your boundaries, ie, what you are comfortable with. For me, I might say DH and and I pick the paint, they do the painting itself, we pick the furniture, they help move it in. And if mil or FIL tries to arrange it, just rearrange it after they leave. Boundaries are healthy and you should not feel bad at all. 
Congrats on seeing your LO! My classes don't start til next week. What did they say you need for the first 6 weeks? I'm so curious and nervous! =)


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## poppy13

I've attached a 28w5d piccy of me. Just in case you're interested :winkwink: It's not long until single figures countdown ladies :cloud9: 

I've just got back from mothercare getting 2 bras. I've never bought bras so often!

*Sass* We get a follow up email before the next class so when they send that through I'll post what they've suggested. Thanks for your reply though about the inlaws...think I'm a little sensitive at the moment! xx

I hope you're all having a good weekend. xx
 



Attached Files:







858200_10152539631755203_837658149_o.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTCBean

:dance: 28 weeks today!!! Yay!!! 1 week closer to meeting my sweet baby!


----------



## kezziek

Lovely bump Poppy  you look great. I know what you mean about buying lots of bras! It's exspensive. It doesn't stop there, takes a while to find the right size and comfort when you start breastfeeding too. 

Feels good to say we are finally in the third trimester  but 12 weeks still seems like such a long time to me....I'm feeling very impatient! X


----------



## poppy13

kezziek said:


> Lovely bump Poppy  you look great. I know what you mean about buying lots of bras! It's exspensive. It doesn't stop there, takes a while to find the right size and comfort when you start breastfeeding too.
> 
> Feels good to say we are finally in the third trimester  but 12 weeks still seems like such a long time to me....I'm feeling very impatient! X

Thanks for the bump comment!

The lady in mothercare reccommended getting fitted for a breastfeeding bra around 36 to 38 weeks. I got a great voucher too, £5 off when you spend £30 or more on bras when you sign up in store to their Baby&Me club.

*kezzie* I'm sure 12 weeks will fly by, the first tri went really quickly and now it's all the exciting stuff! Just think how close you are to holding your beautiful baby. :flower:

We've chosen paint colours for the nursery this weekend so it feels even more real now :happydance: We're going for ivory and pale green with a cute owl border.

Feeling really excited about it all at the moment and Munchkin must be too, he's wriggled non stop today :cloud9: His Dady is going to read him another story tonight too - he feels really close to him when he does that. Its very sweet and always brings a tear to my eye.

Is anyone else suffering with itchy skin? My scalp, back of my neck, armpits, bump and back are driving me mad! I'm lotioning up which helps a little but never having dry skin before this is just horrible :nope:


----------



## Longing2bAMum

I'm having drier skin that normal, it's a sign of a boy, and I see you are also carrying a boy :thumbup:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. Hope you've had a good weekend. :)

I had a lovely day with friends in the city yesterday and have been busy with baby bits today. Knitted a wool nappy cover and sewed a changing pad cover. (Ours feels cold and plasticky to me and I have tons of cute fabric so thought I'd jazz it up.)

TMI question for anyone who doesn't mind answering - 

How have you been with constipation etc recently?

Mine was pretty bad (only going every 2-3 days when I've always been at least once a day) bit since Friday I've been like 5 times a day!

Not bad or painful or anything. Just not sure if I'm getting out a backlog or what! 

In any case I prefer it to not going. Although sort of hoping I can avoid it at work during the week!


----------



## Sass827

I've had dry skin on the front of one leg for months, but now its on my face an belly too. So odd. And I go from not being able to go to going way too much, but I think the going too much has been from all of the traveling. I did start eating lots of prunes during the second tri, which I think helped a lot. I'm going to go back to that and see if it helps. 
2 weeks til our 3d scan. I am beyond pumped and cannot wait to see her and her size. I'm hoping if she is still running big that she might come a week or two early. Maybe its wishful thinking though. Like Kezz, I am totally impatient and cannot wait to meet this little lady!
Here's my latest pics. I cannot believe how big I am. Ugh!
 



Attached Files:







14-26weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TTCBean

You look great Sass!


----------



## Hann12

I had itchy sensitive skin last pregnancy and had a girl so it's not gender related ;)


----------



## lpjkp

Wow sass,you have a mega cute bump! I just look huge! Lol

Glad you had a lovely weekend cupcake :) about the number 2 situation,I wish mine were as forthcoming as yours but I've definitely noticed an improvement in my toilet routine in the last month...im going most days now anyway!

I didn't sleep a wink last night,bloody sore arm from the whooping cough jab,and the morning sickness and heartburn are a killer this morning!

I've got midwives this afternoon,and im going to ask about the possibility of a water birth at home...its upset me that ALL of my family and friends are dead against it,but after my awful experiences at the hospital im booked in for, both me and DH want me to labour in as relaxed an environment as possible...id get two midwives,whereas they were too busy for even one at the hospital,I wouldn't be left in triage until I was pushing (this happened to a lady there when I was there) and a hospital is only a mile up the road if I needed to go in...someone tell me im not crazy or stupid for considering it? I know its my first,but it looks at the minute like there won't be any more babies after this,and I want to do the most comfortable thing for me and my baby,and don't think I can relax in a hospital x


----------



## Hann12

LP to be honest it depends how bad your SPD is, mine was pretty bad, although I had also slipped discs in my back, and I'm glad I was at hospital for my first. I did end up needing an epidural (actually as I was pushing) because my daughter was causing so much pain on my pelvis and back. I'd say that if you are having a good pregnancy and not in pain etc (beyond general pregnancy aches and pains) then a home birth is very achievable but if you are in a lot of pain already I personally wouldn't do it but that's just me.


----------



## lpjkp

The spd is still pretty mild to be honest..ive got general aches and pains but nothing that stops me from doing day to day tasks...ill have a word with the midwife and see what she recommends, because as far as I know the closer hospital is not an option either x


----------



## Hann12

Go with your gut instinct and what you feel comfortable with. If your SPD isn't bad then it shouldn't cause you any problems. You can always change your mind nearer the time if something happens.


----------



## jtink28

hey ladies! i was out of town for 4 days...missed chatting!

has anyone gone on a plane flight lately? i haven't had any swelling so far, but after i got off the plane, my feet were swollen and hurting!!! they still haven't gone all the way down, but are better. 

anyone have swelling yet??


----------



## julesjules100

It's hard to pull apart what swelling and what's weight gain (!).

No swelling yet really but I have found that my hands have been getting flame hot and as a result they swell up. Really hope I don't have to take off my engagement/wedding rings but it's looking like that will be at the case at some point. 

I haven't had any itching (and I'm carrying a boy) but apparently it's very common on your stomach as the skin stretches/gets thinner. Something else to look forward to!

x


----------



## jtink28

my hands and feet have gotten swollen just since i flew on an airplane on thursday - before that, they were totally normal. 
now they're swollen and huge. my bp is fine, so i know it's not pre-e, but it's obnoxious.

this morning at work, a girl in the lunch room said, "OH MY GOD, your feet are HUGE!" and then started laughing while pointing at my feet, and everyone else in the room started laughing, too. 
i just walked out and went to my desk and started crying.


----------



## julesjules100

Oh no jtink! If she does it again tell her you can arrange for her mouth to have a much closer inspection of your foot....

Its just probably fluid retention from flying! Don't get upset over it. Try to keep your feet elevated at work if you can (and if not have rest breaks to put your feet up), drink tonnes of water and when you get home soak your feet and hands in cool water, which has helped my Fire Hands. 

x


----------



## jtink28

thanks jules....i love my baby, and i'm so grateful and blessed to be able to be pregnant and have a baby, but.....i don't really love being pregnant and all the icky stuff involved. feeling the kiddo kick is fun, but i could do without everything else.
makes me feel like a monster for saying that...


----------



## maybesoon

oh jtink.... THANK YOU!!! I am the exact same way! I LOVE my Mason but I couldn't be more ready to have him hear & OUT of me! I'm not the glowing pregnant woman. I HATE it. I can't ever get comfortable, haven't slept good in months, I feel like I have an alien inside of me trying to get out some days, I am to the point of waddling like a duck (as my mom was nice enought to point out on Friday), can't see my feet, it's hard to put on my socks & shoes, forget about shaving my legs & I still have 10 1/2 weeks to go! I'm going to be a buffalo!!!


----------



## maybesoon

oh & yes jtink.... I'm all swollen also...


----------



## julesjules100

jtink and maybe, I'm totally with you. Not everyone is in love with being preggo and many people just want it over. I'm certainly one of them. Aside from knowing what's at the end, all of this stuff has been hideous - I detest being pregnant. That doesn't make you bad or a horrible Mum, it just is what it is. I just said to my consultant on Thursday the same thing and he said that he completely understood and he wouldn't want to do it either! 

At the end of the day, some people love it but not everyone does and there's no reason to feel guilty if you don't. If I could bypass pregnancy and have the baby straight in my arms I would. Better still, medicine needs to move more quickly so we could have the option of letting our OHs carry the joy! Surrogate anyone?

x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Aww ladies I'm the opposite.

I feel guilty because I almost don't want her out as I'll miss my belly! I love being pregnant sooo much, and I know we're having a big break, and I'm kinda nervous about DH and I not having these lovely times we have together now rubbing my belly.

I've wanted to be pregnant for what feels like ever, and I just adore it, and I know of course I'll love Bee more than anything but I just want to stay in the phase of the two of us and the bump for a bit longer than 12 more weeks if that makes sense?

It was like with wedding planning - we planned and planned and then by the time it was 2 months before the wedding everything was sorted and bought and there was nothing left to do! That was miserable too, although of course I wanted to get married and we had the most magical wedding I've ever been to, but it was sad that after my whole life of imagining my wedding that that chapter was finished?

I think it's becasue I've lways daydreamed about being pregnant and picking out bits in shops and waddling around etc. And now I'm doing it and I don't want it to stop!

Now I sound really ungrateful! Lol.


----------



## julesjules100

Tee hee Cupcake, we're all different! I hated planning my wedding as it was just another long to-do list in an already manic life! To each his own. 

I really wish I was enjoying it as it would make me stop feeling like the time was dragging. Not only do I want my baby safely here but I want my old self back (mentally and physically) and I want to be able to go out to dinner, eat sushi, rare steaks, drink, go for a run, not feel like a heffer etc etc. The list is endless for me. Hurry up 40 weeks :) x


----------



## maybesoon

lol Cupcake.... I'm glad at least one of us is enjoying it.... jules I'm with you. I just want to be me again!!! I have waited & waited, tried, tried, tried to get pregnant for years. I knew it wouldn't be a cake walk, but ugh.... I want him in my arms & not kicking my bladder. I miss my sushi & rare steaks SO badly. I miss being able to bend over. Hell I miss being able to breathe! With all of that said, this is all completely worth it to have my Mason arive safe & healthy, but I'm ready to have my body back also!!!


----------



## jtink28

jules, i'm with you. i want my old body back. i want to go to the gym without weezing. i'm sick of all this extra weight - sick of not being able to get comfortable at night. my feet are almost 2 sizes bigger because of swelling. my wedding ring hurts to put on. i have severe heartburn. i'm ready.

ps - i hated planning my wedding too. i was ready for that crap to be over! :)


----------



## julesjules100

Ha ha! I was the anti-bride. I particularly hated all the wedding dress stuff and always used to feel like a freak watching women get teary over a dress and hear how "It's the one". I just didn't get it! Think we'll be in the minority on that one though. Best part of my wedding day was having it over [worst part; the bill - I would have rather put the money into my mortgage!] x


----------



## maybesoon

LOL..... jtink.... You honestly sound just like me! I'm so happy I'm not the only woman to hate it. The people around me make me feel like a monster. All they ever talk about is how GREAT it was & how much the LOVED being pregnant. All I think as I'm fighting the urge to roll my eyes & call "BULLSHIT" is "either you are lying your ass off or your are completely NUTS. There is nothing great about what is going on with my body." 

The discharge that happens 5 seconds after going pee, the cramping that feels like my monthly is going to start any minute, the pokes & prods, the sharp shooting pains through my vjay jay, my huge heavy boobs, my gut that's killing my back, the fact that if I sit down in the tub to take a warm bath it takes a miracle to get me out of it, rolling over from one side to the other in bed takes 3 minutes only to find that it's just as uncomfortable as where I was, the fact that in the last week I've had acid reflux so bad I have almost vomited on dh 3 times in the middle of the night & barely made it out of bed & to the bathroom in time to hit the toilet..... 

Sorry for all the complaining. But I can't voice it to anyone else because "THEIR PREGNANCIES WERE MAGICAL, PERFECT & I'M JUST UNGRATEFUL"....


----------



## maybesoon

lol..... I wasn't the wonderfully girly bride either. I couldn't wait to get it done. I was the last one dressed & the first one back in my regular clothes with my first husband. 

With Shane, I told him from the very beginning I wasn't doing the wedding thing again. I told him I wasn't wasting the time or money on that crap. We both had a wedding the first time around & we see where that got us. So we went to a Justice of the Peace who Shane is friends with & had him do it in about 2 minutes.


----------



## kezziek

Jtink i've been getting some swelling in my legs too when I've been sat at my desk a long time. When I was pregnant first time i swelled really badly and had very fat feet and hands, i just had to get my feet up as much as possible- not easy for you to do working full time though :-(

LPJKP i agree with Hann that you should go for it, better to have it planned and then you can change your mind at the last minute and even during labour if you are not coping. My friend has had two lovely homebirths and I think they are great particularly if you are not fond of hospitals. I would never be allowed a homebirth and my husband would be too nervous. I would really love to try a waterbirth though this time. X


----------



## maybesoon

EEEEKKKK! My cousin (having a girl) was scheduled to be induced on Friday. She just text me saying she just left her doctors appointment, she has to go to the hospital tomorrow for monitoring & depending on what they see they may induce her tomorrow!!! Can't believe they are inducing her already. I found out I was pregnant before she found out she was (lol but she was 3 months along before she found out)!!!


----------



## pinktiara

Gotta say being pregnant this time around was awful with my son it was great besides the 50 lb weight gain haha im only up 11 with this one and its much more comfortable that way. We went away to a B&B all weekend and had to be up at 8 for breakfast i was exhausted all weekend got home last night and my son (3) was up at 2am throwing up and had a sore stomach poor thing the inlaws give him to much crap to eat while hes there and wonder why i never wanna leave him.


----------



## Lady H

I've got a few niggles but I'm still so grateful that I even got pregnant and she's still snuggled in there that I will take it! I suspect she will be our only child as I turn 41 the month after she arrives so I'm trying to enjoy every day. Hard though it is sometimes!


----------



## kezziek

Ooh thats exciting about your cousin maybesoon hope everything gos ok xxx

I really wanted to enjoy this pregnancy as it's meant to be our last but I'm just finding it too hard physically this time round. Apart from the morning sickness last two times I actually quite enjoyed the second half of my pregnancies. It is lovely having them wriggle inside and know it's just the two of you together all the time. It's easier to look after them in your tummy too lol. Roll on maternity leave I have so much to sort out and lots of cleaning and organising to get done. Then I know the time will fly. 7 weeks to go! 

Sass i meant to say gorgeous bump photos! You look amazing! Such a lovely tidy bump. I look like a beached whale compared to you lol, i think my bum has grown bigger than my bump! X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Maybe - you're not being ungrateful. 

If you're in pain then of course you aren't going to enjoy yourself. Xxx

I'm very lucky in that I have sore hips and ribs and some indigestion. But nothing mega really. 

When I had my MS at the start I hated every second and was sooo miserable. So I totally appreciate people haiting pregnancy - especially anyone with non-stop sickness. 

I just sat and cried some days I felt so sick. 

Of course I've still got 12 weeks to develop all sort of aches and pains - so don't count on me not joining you all in the "is it time for labour yet" club!!


----------



## jtink28

i very much enjoyed pregnancy - until about 3 weeks ago. haha! now i just want to order food every night for dinner so i don't have to cook, and then lay on the couch. 

i've already drank about 100 ounces of water today, so i'm hoping that by drinking tons of water (i sadly quit drinking caffeine today as well, as i heard it contributes to swelling :( ) the swelling will lessen some.

sass and poppy, i mean to tell you ladies that you look great. i totally look like a beached whale, too, kezzie! (and you've had 2 kids already - this is my first! gulp)


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## maybesoon

lol jtink.... I was cooking dinner last night & had to walk away from the stove because my belly is so stinking big it was getting hot from being too close to the stove.... dh asked if there was anything he could help me with & my response "yep stand here & stir this for a minute I gotta go outside & let Mason cool down, I'm sure he's cooking in my tummy it's so hot". What the heck.... I'm only 29 1/2 weeks & I already can't stand at the stove for more than a few minutes at a time......


----------



## maybesoon

ttc my cramping feels like I'm about to start my monthly at any second but it also comes with my lower part of my tummy/pelvic area getting extremely hard....


----------



## TTCBean

Maybe that's more accurate of a description, now that I think about it. It does feel like I'm going to get AF... but no hardness. Just back ache.


----------



## maybesoon

hmmm sounds a little like BH to me. When I first started having them my tummy didn't tighten either.


----------



## julesjules100

I get the hardness when there's a BH but those don't hurt per se. I've been having cramping too over the last week like AF type period pains and lower back ache. Think the time to worry us if its excruciating otherwise in putting it down to stretching x


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks girls, I'll put it down to BH/stretching! It's not excruciating or anything so I think all is OK either way :)!


----------



## maybesoon

I actually have had them while in with my doctor at my last 2 appointments. She told me that if I have 4 or more an hour or start bleeding/spotting to go straight to the ER otherwise it's all good & our bodies are just getting ready for labor..... EEEKKKK!


----------



## Sass827

Jt- my hands and feet have swollen after all 4 of my flights in the last month. I got comments from co-workers too. :( I guess it's just part of the game. After the one 2 part flight last week (8 hours of flying) my ankles got so big, they just disappeared. DH thought it was funny but also looked pretty disturbed. 
I'm also over being pregnant. I want wine and rare tuna. And to be able to bend over and catch my breath. I also hated wedding planning. But I think that runs in my family. My dad tried to pay off my DH to skip the whole party and just take the money for the mortgage. It sucked that he wouldn't take him up on it.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey Ladies.... So sorry i havent been on for what feels like an Eternity, We have been sooo busy, trying to get finishing touches done in the house and ive been busy making things for Layla...

Im soooo Tired and exhaustered i just cant function at the minute hahaha.... i hope everyone is well and i will eventually get round to reading previous pages to keep up lol

x


----------



## Sass827

Happy you're well babee!


----------



## Hann12

Hi babee glad you are well! 

Maybe - not sure about that advice - was that 4 or more BH an hour you should go to in to hospital?? I have about 3-4 hours a night of them coming every 1-2 minutes. I'm certainly not bothering rushing off to hospital for it. Its weird that you were told that, unless I read this wrong of course.

I'm off to the dr soon to get my blood pressure looked at, its feel stupid low again, not that they appear to give me anything but never mind.

Oh and as for swelling, I got it last pregnancy when it was really hot when I was about 38 weeks and it lasted a few days, my hands and feet/ankles just ballooned! Wonder if it will happen again. Luckily I had got my rings off just before otherwise I think that would have been painful.


----------



## jtink28

luckily, my swelling seems to be going down. my feet are nowhere near as big as they were yesterday. i really think it was from all the plane travelling i did. my husband has been a doll and has rubbed my feet for me every night, and i've kept them elevated at home, and tried to prop them up under my desk. 

i don't think i've had any BH at all. should i be having them by now?


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> luckily, my swelling seems to be going down. my feet are nowhere near as big as they were yesterday. i really think it was from all the plane travelling i did. my husband has been a doll and has rubbed my feet for me every night, and i've kept them elevated at home, and tried to prop them up under my desk.
> 
> i don't think i've had any BH at all. should i be having them by now?

Not everyone gets them/notices them. Often you get them from week 16 but not always (mine we're much earlier but I didn't think to call them BH at the time). 

A bit more info about them https://www.babycentre.co.uk/braxton-hicks-contractions

x


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## jtink28

Perhaps I get them, and don't notice. I work 45 hours a week, and I'm always so busy, so maybe they happen when I'm at work. I rarely have time in the day to just sit and relax. 
Jules, doesn't your maternity start soon? So jealous - mine starts at 38 weeks. Boo!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies :)

I've been busy sewing bits for Bee lately. Last night I made a cover for her chaning pad - I LOVE it so hope you don't mind me sharing!!

https://img90.imageshack.us/img90/7184/capturefe.jpg


----------



## julesjules100

It certainly did - first day was 4 Feb so I've been off for just over a week and am currently messaging from the comfort of my kitchen. Joy! I was seriously ready for a break by the time that came round (esp as I can now sleep longer in the morning after I've been padding round all night in the middle of the night so no longer feeling sick with sleep deprivation).

Hats off to you - 38 weeks would have killed me. I'll miss corporate life but it (and all the stress) will still be there when I get back! x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow Jules, lucky you!

I'm working up until I go into labour!


----------



## jtink28

cupcake, your picture doesn't appear? 

jules, just so so jealous!! 10 more weeks of work for me. sigh. i'm already getting really uncomfortable. i can do it...i can do it...!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

jtink28 said:


> cupcake, your picture doesn't appear?
> 
> jules, just so so jealous!! 10 more weeks of work for me. sigh. i'm already getting really uncomfortable. i can do it...i can do it...!

Oh no!

Any better?

https://img90.imageshack.us/img90/7184/capturefe.jpg


----------



## jtink28

ahh...there it is. very cute!! wish i was crafty. i can barely sew a button! :)


----------



## julesjules100

jtink and cupcake - yep definitely lucky....but I'm sure I won't be thinking that when my salary stops and I'm cruising on fumes!

Well done with the changing mat Cupcake. That pattern will disguise a multitude of stains :) x


----------



## lpjkp

Woo hoo! I'm very excited to announce that I have my first customer! Haha! Cat sitting for 3 days...my business is starting finally,and I feel so proud of myself!

In other news,hubby has been medically discharged from the army today,so lots of decisions to make with new home/job/baby! Plenty to keep me busy for a while today!

I'm not so much feeling Jenson kick anymore,more like slither! He keeps pushing his back out,its so weird! I actually love it though!

Morning sickness and all day nausea is a lot worse lately though...ahh well!x


----------



## BabyMay

Just had to catch up with everything I have missed. I not only reach but am a head coach and my season just started a month ago so I have been crazy. Working almost 60 hours a week withthe two. 

Sass you look awesome! 

I am enjoying pregnancy a lot. I was telling my husband that and he was like good we will have four,.... I was like um I would be able to go through the pregnancies but financially not a good idea. Haha

I can't believe how far we are now! Almost 30 weeks!


----------



## TTCBean

I don't know why but I've suddenly started worrying (AGAIN) that the ultrasound tech was wrong and I am not having a boy! Ugh! His potty shot looks boy when I compare to Google images... I'm driving myself nuts! I keep thinking, well what if that's not actually a boy bit but an arm or a leg or something!!!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v34/Bryanna666/photo-2_zps104537d0.jpg


----------



## jtink28

ttc, that would be an awfully short little arm or leg.....i know that some ultrasounds can be wrong, but that's mainly when people think it's a girl. 

pretty sure you're having a boy, love!


----------



## kezziek

Yay LpJkp! Good stuff hope it's a friendly cat!x

Babee so pleased to hear you are ok was getting worried about you! x

Ttcbean that is definately a boy! Looks just like my last boy did. I get very paranoid they are wrong too so I do understand your fear x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Lpj - good for you!! Congrats on your first customer! Will your OH be changing the litter box?? Careful of toxoplasmosis please!!


----------



## Sass827

Sounds so nice to already be on leave. I'll be working up to my labor day as well. 
Great changing mat! Super cute! 
Spent the afternoon with my friend and her two month old. Made me want Dylan here so badly. I was holding the baby and she was kicking him from inside my belly but he didn't seem to notice. 
I've also never noticed having bh. I hope my uterus is practicing!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Sass. :)

I had BH at like 16 weeks for a week or two. But not really since. My belly will sometimes go hard if I bend a strange way or sneeze etc but nothing other than that. 

GTT test for me today so I'm up half an hour early and drinking my lucozade in bed. 

Lovely :-/


----------



## kezziek

I never noticed braxton hicks thingys withy my first baby only with my second. I've been told they get worse with each bubba, yippee!  x


----------



## Sass827

Good luck with your gtt. At least you get to do it at home. 
I've heard the after pains get worse with every baby too Kezz. Were also hoping for 3 babies, so you'll have yo let e know if it holds true. :(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Sass.

Yeah I was really glad to do it at home.

Wasn't too bad at all really. Hope I pass though!


----------



## lpjkp

Oh gosh ladies,I just terrified myself! Sat here and my belly went tight and painful for about 20 seconds before easing,then came back about 5 minutes later for about 4 times! 

I terrified myself thinking I was going into premature labour! Lmao! I haven't had anymore,so im assuming that I've just experienced my first set of Braxton hicks? 

Jenson is still kicking the hell out of me though lol!x


----------



## kezziek

Definately sounds like braxtons to me lp- if you are getting them a lot and they hurt make sure you get checked out as sometimes things like urine infections, dehydration etc can make them worse. Otherwise they are a good sign your uterus is toning up and practising for the real deal


----------



## Sass827

GL cupcake!


----------



## TTCBean

I woke up this morning with period cramping and lower back ache, if I wasn't pregnant I'd say my period is due any moment. :( Not fun!!! Hoping it goes away soon.


----------



## pinktiara

I find I only get BH really bad when I havent drank enough water or I have to go to the bathroom certainly worse than with my first. Got my Gt test this saturday so boring 2 hours of sitting in a lab sucks


----------



## jtink28

i'm being very silly and hormonal, and i'm feeling left out - i want BH! haha.


----------



## jtink28

anyone doing anything for valentine's day?

my husband and i are going to do something fun on sunday night - it's just too crowded out tonight. i'm sure he'll bring home flowers, and i'm making spaghetti and strawberry shortcake for dinner. then we'll probably both fall asleep on the couch...haha, how romantic!!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## jtink28

oh, god, ttc, i would give ANYTHING to take a daytime nap. it sucks working full time :(


----------



## jtink28

i thought this was hilarious :)
 



Attached Files:







1329246685807.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kezziek

We don't tend to celebrate valentines day but i did bring my hubby home some chocolate and i made a little more effort with a nice dinner. He was going to bring me choc and card home but didn't get chance so i may use that as an excuse to have a nice takeaway at the weekend. Haha we really live the high life these days!

Lots of period type pain in my back today too and tightenings maybe we are all having a big growth spurt lol- i could do without one at the moment i can hardly walk up the stairs without stopping 10 times, this baby is going to be massive! I suppose it doesn't help that i am feeding it non stop at the moment :O <3


----------



## pinktiara

we went away to a bed and breakfast last weekend so that was our valentines thing I get lots of love everyday from both my guys so I tell hubby not to waste our money on flowers and stuff I just kill them haha. We made valentines cake pops last night my son loved that amazingly enough my husband was awesome at it lol. Oh how I wish I could nap lately i'm exhausted but my son doesn't nap anymore now hes 3 so i'm thankful hes a pretty chill kid at least.


----------



## TTCBean

How many calories are you girls eating in the 3rd trimester?


----------



## Sass827

I don't count calories. I just try to eat as healthy and nutrient rich as possible.


----------



## Hann12

Me too, I'm not a calorie counter, just eat sensibly and a varied diet. Not eating any more than normal except for my daily treat of a chocolate bar or cream egg. I think the say you need around 300-400 calories per day extra in tri 3


----------



## Sass827

Creme eggs?! Yum-o! I need to get one of those!


----------



## Hann12

Yeah they are super tasty! Only ever have them at this time of year but always so good!


----------



## kezziek

Ooh cadburys creme eggs have found their way into my cupboard this week the cheeky things.
I can't seem to get enough chocolate now. I remember having an extreme aversion to it the first half of thi pregnancy. I wish I still did! I've also taken up baking cakes every chance i get, it's a real urge. What I need is the urge to clean the house NOT Bake! Haha x


----------



## TTCBean

Yeah I was wondering how many more I need in this trimester. I'll add in an extra treat or serving at dinner time. :)


----------



## pinktiara

Funny this time around I have barely had any cravings my hubby has been having sympathy cravings like crazy he wants sweets all the time lmao just sitting at my 2 hour glucose test booring me and hubby are playing candy crush haha


----------



## Sass827

I <3 cake AND creme eggs!


----------



## pinktiara

well that was fast got my results back online hours later everything looks in range but my ferratin (iron) is 6 from what im reading thats no good but I had the same thing with my son guess she will just have me increase my iron intake again.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

wow, its got really quiet in here over the last few days!

Pink, I'm glad your bloods came back good apart from iron. I will get my GTT results on Friday when i see my OB. I also got a FBC so I'm interested in my results, I'm guessing I'll have low iron too.

Here is my 28 & 29 week bump shots. To me it looks like i've dropped in the past week, what do you think? I'm thinking lil miss has now fully engaged and maybe thats why? 

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/4784339E-5DC6-4FFA-AB60-E29F46599AEE-4553-0000037B6C4F3677_zps0df4483c.jpg


----------



## pinktiara

got my gestational results very confused 

PATHOLOGIST'S COMMENT: Results meet the biochemical criteria for
Gestational Diabetes Mellitus.

is that good or bad haha like meaning i meat the criteria to have it or not to have it ugh sometimes I wish I couldn't see the results online. All my levels were higher than the range said they should be but not by alot.


----------



## Lady H

Not sure Pink. Hope it means not.

Foxy I agree, looking lower.


----------



## julesjules100

Hi ladies

Hope you've all had a good weekend. Mine was great as had family down (although did turn 37 and did it sober - booooo). 

Pink, I must admit, it sounds like it's a yes if you're meeting criteria for GB otherwise presumably it would say "does not". Definitely worthwhile checking with your doc though and very odd that the results would be released directly to you without going via him/her. Let's hope it's just phrased strangely or the full picture is missing. 

Foxy, yep, that bump is definitely looking lower! 

I took a couple of photos of my bump on Sat night (at 29 weeks and 3 days - pre and post birthday dinner). Sadly even the old "hand on the hip" pose isn't helping hide it anymore!

J x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0473.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 14









IMG_0482.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Lady H

Looking good Jules xx


----------



## julesjules100

Thanks Lady H. I'm feeling properly swollen now though which isn't helped by the amount of food I've eaten over this weekend of celebrating! If I can't drink I was sure going to eat!

x


----------



## Hann12

Jules you look great! I reckon my bump is very similar sized to yours and I'm a week behind you!

Pink - yes I think unfortunately if your numbers are above the ones listed it sounds like you have it. It's bad that they just sent you that rather than called or brought you in to explain


----------



## pinktiara

Well looks like I do have gestational diabetes if its not one thing its another in this pregnancy ugh :(. first my gallbladder attack an now this I will probably be referred to a specialist and hopefully I can control it with diet. I am already hypoglycemic so I know about controlling my blood levels but this is a whole other ball game bah I just want Mason out and with me already.


----------



## pinktiara

Hann12 said:


> Jules you look great! I reckon my bump is very similar sized to yours and I'm a week behind you!
> 
> Pink - yes I think unfortunately if your numbers are above the ones listed it sounds like you have it. It's bad that they just sent you that rather than called or brought you in to explain

Oh she will be calling me today I got the test on saturday and have the ability to see results online before the dr gets them thats why i already knew.


----------



## jtink28

boo, pinktiara. that sucks. :( 
one of my best friends had GD and monitored it very well with diet - she ended up being much more healthy than other pregnant friends, because she was quite careful! it went away after the baby was born, too.

anyone else been buying baby stuff like crazy? bought the carseat this weekend. got the crib, swing, bouncer, diaper bag, dresser, all the big stuff. eek!


----------



## pinktiara

well that's reassuring thank you I hope its nothing I can't just control with diet as well. I have barely shopped will be starting next month haha I was like that with my first though !!


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Jules you look great! I reckon my bump is very similar sized to yours and I'm a week behind you!
> 
> Pink - yes I think unfortunately if your numbers are above the ones listed it sounds like you have it. It's bad that they just sent you that rather than called or brought you in to explain

Thanks Hann. You've already had one baby though! If you're in the mood, post a bump shot at some point. I want to see!

Pink, try not to worry too much until you've spoken to the doc. It could be absolutely marginal (eg my DH has tripped liver function tests before as he was on the cusp at one lab but then another used a slightly higher referral range) and in which case it would be easily controlled with diet. 

jtink, yep, I have been nuts recently. Have everything now except the mattress for the Bednest (the one that came with it is terrible so going to pick up a different one) ie the crib for up to 6 months, plus need some sheets for that and for the pram. Just checked out my car seat that was delivered to my parents so been messing around with that tonight (and thought I broke it!). His bigger cot is up here too although it's all boxed up. I'm resisting the urge to unpack it as i have to get it back to London next week. The last few bits I need are the monitor, bottle warmer and a feeding bra but will wait a little longer to get that. Once that is done, it's just washing all his clothes/bedding and then I'm focussing on finishing reading the baby books. 

Job's a good 'un. x


----------



## Sass827

Could you see what your number was pink? I think some doctors use a different scale. If I remember correctly, some say 130 is the cut off, others say 140. I got a 143 my first gd test. 
Looking good jules! Your smaller than me for sure. And as usual, great dress! Where do you find these things? I just look like a whale in everything. 
Is everyone's baby upside down? I'm pretty sure mine is just spinning a lot.


----------



## pinktiara

I did get the numbers and I spoke with the receptionist they will most likely refer me to a specialist just waiting to find out.


----------



## Sass827

I hope it works out well for you pink. Most people are able to control it just by diet. There are also some really good gd support threads on here if you want some tips.


----------



## pinktiara

This is what im reading so far the numbers arent looking too bad just scary not knowing . I did look into the threads thanx so much


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sass - yes my baby is head down & last midwife appt " sunny side up" lol. I know he or she is still in that position because every morning I can distinctly feel a foot about 3 inches above my belly button - which is exactly where he or she was at my appt lol


----------



## Hann12

Jules I'll add a bump shot in a bit - it's close up as I have no one to take it but you get the idea. And I agree with Sass the dress is lovely!

Pink - one of my friends had diabetes last pregnancy and she really controlled it well with diet and light exercise (walking). She was very strict with the diet, I think I remember she cut out gluten but not sure if that's totally necessary. Her baby was 7 pounds 10 so bang on average. Hopefully you'll get some good advice and you won't have it badly

Some of you sound so organised with your buying! I still need to buy mattresses for my cameleon and Moses basket and hunt down Annabelles old baby clothes from the loft (the neutral stuff!). I have no desperate urge to do it though yet!
I can imagine I'll be due and sending my DH up there and my mum to wash the stuff quickly as I haven't got my act together. I'm just so consumed for time with DD. Seriously if its not one illness it's the next, she's been plagued with coughs, colds, teething, eye infection, ear infection and now we are back to coughs and colds. She's not sleeping well at all and she's all clingy so even having people here to help isn't actually working because she won't go to anyone else apart from me. She's even being funny with DH. I'm exhausted! 
Anyway enough of the moaning :)

Hope everyone else is doing well! Babee - post some of your nappies so we can see how you are getting on! 
I'm going to start making my patchwork quilt this week. It's my one and only thing I make for my babies as I'm not talented in that way but I think it's nice to have a keepsake for them from me


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. :) Sorry I've been so quiet on here. Been busy painting Bee's furniture. 

DH just finished the dresser this morning. So hopefully tonight we can move the furniture all to the right places. :)

Hann - I started a quilt over the weekend. I'd not made one before last summer but had loads of adorable fabric so I did one for my nephew when he was born. 

I really enjoyed doing it (my machine is a mini one and it was nice to do something that's straight lines that it can cope with) so I started one for Bee a few days ago. 

Have done the stitching one way so just need to do the other way and the binding now. 

I'll post a photo in a bit of my progress so far. 

Also knitted a wool nappy cover and have started a second in a bigger size. Nice to make something that'll be really useful. :)


----------



## Hann12

Mine will be very simple as I don't have much time these days to do anything much more than looking after DD and I'm exhausted by the evenings! I'm going to make a start though soon but hopefully it won't take too long. The actual patchwork I hand sew as I don't have a machine but I finish it off on my mums to make it sturdy! 
Post pics when you can.


----------



## Hann12

Here we are - 28 weeks 4 days :)


----------



## Hann12

Not sure why its sideways!!


----------



## lpjkp

Awww hann,you have a lovely neat bump...you make me look like a right fatty!!! Lol I look about 9 months gone,and feel it too!x


----------



## jtink28

haha, i know, hann, you look great.

i'm not going to share my bump pictures anymore - i look terrible.


----------



## TTCBean

,


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oooh ladies, you have lovely bumps!

I'm huge too LP - will get DH to take a photo tonight.


----------



## Sass827

I wish I looked like Hann and ttc! I'm a whale! My stomach is so big that it has framed a ledge under my boobies. I really do look 9 months, and everyone tells me so. 
Afm, I've been working on knitting a hat for DH that was listed as a 1 day project. I've been working on it for over a month now. Ugh!


----------



## Hann12

I bet you all look great! I feel massive - I think it's hard to get perspective on how we look as we look downwards and that makes us look even bigger I think! I always feel surprised by the photos because I'm sure they are far more flattering than I really look in person iykwim?


----------



## Sass827

Ha! I'm the opposite. My photos shock me as to how big I look on the bottom of my belly since I only see the top. I'll post a new pic tomorrow so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hiya: 

Thought I'd pop in and say hi, I _think_ I may have been signed up to this thread before but unsubscribed? :lol:

I'm due 7th May by my dates and 8th May by dating scan dates with a little boy :flower: x


----------



## pinktiara

I'm all belly yet again this kid bad a growth spurt in the last two weeks cause I'm huge but baby is growing right on target


----------



## julesjules100

Lovely and neat Hann! You too TTC x


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks girls :)

I spent 2.5 hours cleaning DH office... he had some water damage a few weeks ago from a burst pipe so we had to get it all repainted and dried. It was a total mess! Things everywhere and furniture all over the place. I finally tackled it all (didn't move the heavy furniture, just things like chairs). I did loads of vacuuming, dusting, sweeping, etc too. I haven't felt baby move much so it's got me a bit worried!!! I had a BH when I was just about finished, so I stopped completely and took a shower and now I'm resting. Maybe all my movement just put him to sleep? When should I legitimately get worried about his movements?

ETA: I ate a large meal and am laying down now, I can feel him rolling around :) he must be okay, my movement earlier must have put him to sleep!


----------



## pinktiara

holy im getting the full body movements in there like alien hahaha


----------



## TTCBean

Pink, I love those full body movements! So cool!


----------



## pinktiara

such a crazy feeling I remember it all too well haha


----------



## poppy13

Wow you ladies are looking so lovely with your bumps! I'm starting to feel huge now, with 10 weeks to go I can't believe I'll stretch any more!

Munchkin has been soooo wriggly today, it's been lovely to feel. I lay in the bath earlier and the water was wobbly from his movements. It's his most wriggly day so far :)

How are you ladies doing? We're off to London at the weekend to see family and am looking forward to a weekend away with hubby but a bit nervous about the amount of walking involved - hope I don't do too much and feel totally worn out.

I went for my whooping cough injection yesterday and my arm feels bruised today. None of the other jabs or blood tests have left a reminder like this, nothing major just annoying.

It's great to see that some of you are also making bits for your babies. I'm still knitting a blanket which seems to be taking forever but can't wait to wrap him in it. Might try some baby slippers after. I also tried to crochet yesterday for the first time - I'm definitely a knitter!!

Hope you're all keeping well. Haven't had chance to have a proper catch up on the latest posts yet.

Not long now girls!! :)


----------



## TTCBean

Anyone get BH while peeing? Seems to be happening to me every time I pee tonight.


----------



## Sass827

The full body movements are crazy! I didn't understand what they were at first. 
Poppy- I hear you on the stretching thing. Seriously, how am I going to get 10 weeks bigger? I feel like im at least a 35 week size now. I keep thinking I'll say this size, then the scale tells me otherwise. Ugh. I hope your trip goes well!
I usually get bh when I'm walking around or not drinking enough.


----------



## TTCBean

I drink a lot, I'm at 136 oz of water, and I'll probably drink about 8 oz more... so I don't think I'm dehydrated or lack of fluid causing my BH. Maybe just the walk to the bathroom + full bladder is causing it. I'll mention it to my midwife tomorrow. I know BH are normal for 3rd tri, but getting them multiple times a day worries me... but I worry about everything.


----------



## MightyMom

TTCBean said:


> Anyone get BH while peeing? Seems to be happening to me every time I pee tonight.

OMG, YES! Also whenever I have to pee, which means I am limping/dragging my legs to the restroom! People look at me like I'm about to go into labor everytime I have to pee, because I'm all clenched up! Not cool baby, not cool.


----------



## Sass827

It is so nerve wracking. I was nervous when I wasn't having bh that my uterus wouldn't be prepared to contract. Now the bh make me nervous that I'm going into early labor. 
Plus, I really freaked myself out today. I was on a thread that said OBEM is all acted and shouldn't be viewed as real (as I've been doing) and to watch YouTube videos of real births. I did it and it was terrifying! Now I'm totally freaked!


----------



## Hann12

Wow ttc I know you measure your good out but your water intake too? Have you always done that or just in pregnancy?

Sass - I feel like I'm the size now that I was when I was about 32 weeks with DD so that's a bit worrying! I wouldn't watch anymore videos either - it just gives you worrying bad thoughts and you don't need that. I stopped watching OBEM when I was pregnant last time, it really doesn't help so much to see or hear stories of other people's births. You generally only ever hear horror stories, not many people with lovely birth stories ever tell them so the horrible ones are the ones always out there. Close your ears to it all - you will be fine whatever happens :)


----------



## julesjules100

TTCBean said:


> I drink a lot, I'm at 136 oz of water, and I'll probably drink about 8 oz more... so I don't think I'm dehydrated or lack of fluid causing my BH. Maybe just the walk to the bathroom + full bladder is causing it. I'll mention it to my midwife tomorrow. I know BH are normal for 3rd tri, but getting them multiple times a day worries me... but I worry about everything.

TTC, they're perfectly normal to have multiple times per day. You only need worry if you're getting 4 in an hour and they're painful. Other than that they're fine. I get them on peeing if my bladder is overly full. Again nothing to worry about. 

Have a read of this which will reassure you that getting then throughout the day is fine https://www.babycenter.com/0_braxton-hicks-contractions_156.bc

X


----------



## lpjkp

Oh my gosh! Jenson keeps sticking his knee out halfway between my ribs and belly button! Its so funny pushing it back in,feeling him push it back out again! I'm even wiggling it from side to side with my hand! Lmao! He's making me giggle!


----------



## Sass827

Thanks Hann! Have you ever done the whole perinatal massage thing?


----------



## jtink28

hey ladies - had my 29 week appt yesterday. baby sounds great, he's finally head down (i could tell he was head down, because i'm starting to feel his little feet in my ribs and sides!)

got my rhogam shot in the butt yesterday. dang, it stung a little! plus, i've never had a shot in my butt before. i kept laughing nervously. the nurse must have thought i was insane. anyone have to get a rhogam shot?


----------



## TTCBean

Hann, prepregnancy I'd drink about 95 oz... now that I am pregnant I am just so thirsty!


----------



## poppy13

jtink28 said:


> hey ladies - had my 29 week appt yesterday. baby sounds great, he's finally head down (i could tell he was head down, because i'm starting to feel his little feet in my ribs and sides!)
> 
> got my rhogam shot in the butt yesterday. dang, it stung a little! plus, i've never had a shot in my butt before. i kept laughing nervously. the nurse must have thought i was insane. anyone have to get a rhogam shot?

I had my Anti-D injection which (after checking with Dr Google!) is the same as Rhogam at my 28 weeks check. I had mine in the arm though. On Monday I had my whooping cough injection which hurt way more, especially the last couple of days. I hear injections in the rear are really painful so glad I didn't have to have mine there!

Have any of you ladies bought your baby monitors yet? I'm starting to look and getting completely baffled about which one is best. I don't feel like I need a motion sensor one as I'm sure I would over worry just waiting for it to go off. Have you got any recommendations?

Munchkin is wriggling around right now! Loving having half term off, means I get to enjoy feeling my baby boy wriggle around all day! My plancenta is at the front so don't think I feel him as much as if it were elsewhere.

Have a good day ladies! xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Poppy - we're a bit OTT with our monitor I think - but our nephew sopped breathing and SIL swears the monitor is what saved him - so we have the Angelcare Sound & Momvent one.

That being said all the time we have the sidecar crib it won't be any good, as it'll pick up my movements, so we're also getting a Snuza Halo to use then.


----------



## pinktiara

I get rediculous BH at night feels like all night sometimes than it goes away by morning way worse this time than with my first


----------



## julesjules100

poppy13 said:


> I had my Anti-D injection which (after checking with Dr Google!) is the same as Rhogam at my 28 weeks check. I had mine in the arm though. On Monday I had my whooping cough injection which hurt way more, especially the last couple of days. I hear injections in the rear are really painful so glad I didn't have to have mine there!
> 
> Have any of you ladies bought your baby monitors yet? I'm starting to look and getting completely baffled about which one is best. I don't feel like I need a motion sensor one as I'm sure I would over worry just waiting for it to go off. Have you got any recommendations?
> 
> Munchkin is wriggling around right now! Loving having half term off, means I get to enjoy feeling my baby boy wriggle around all day! My plancenta is at the front so don't think I feel him as much as if it were elsewhere.
> 
> Have a good day ladies! xx

Funny timing! I have literally just ordered this last night Motorola MBP36 Digital Video Monitor. Spent ages looking on Which? But their best buys are only the voice ones and I really wanted to be able to see him on video. 

I also spoke to someone in a baby shop who said (and I don't know if its true) but that you can only use the motion sensor/mat until they're 6 months and she would argue that as the baby is ideally in your bedroom for the first 6 months then it's not as much use. The other thing that put me off the mat is that friends of ours said it was always moving/falling out and therefore going off (again, not sure how true it is) plus would sometimes go off even though the baby was fine.

x


----------



## Hann12

Ttc I only drink water (no hot drinks or fizzy) but I have no idea how many I have per day ;)

Sass - did you mean perineal massage?

Monitors - we have the angelcare movement monitor and a Motorola video monitor. They are both brilliant!


----------



## Hann12

Jules - that's the monitor we have - its brilliant! Also got it based on which reviews. Amazon are selling it cheap at the moment!


----------



## julesjules100

Great! I saw it cheaper on amazon too but as we have a townhouse (ie 4 stupid floors to block the signal) I opted to get it from mothercare in case I need to take it back. They have a 15% off code at the mo which made it nearly the same price as amazon x


----------



## julesjules100

Not sure if this is of interest to those considering perineal massage but this was something I thought about getting if I wasn't having a C section. Lots of really good reviews for it (based on the quick look I had x https://www.epi-no.co.uk/


----------



## Hann12

Ah that makes sense! We used to have a nornal BT one without video when Annabelle was a baby but its kind of broken so we got the Motorola one a few weeks ago and I love it! So much better to be able to see them especially at toddler age as toddlers often wake at night and shout in their sleep but they are still asleep so it stops you from going in!


----------



## Hann12

I did do perineal massage - still ended up with an episiotomy though lol!


----------



## TTCBean

Hann, I have a water bottle that holds 3 cups :D so I just know based off how much I've filled it :) I don't want to come off as obsessive hahaha


----------



## Hann12

That makes more sense now you've said that! I snatch mouthfuls of drink here and there when I can and share with DD a lot too so I have no clue!!


----------



## TTCBean

Omg, I purchased a balance ball and it's AWESOME. Totally recommend!!! Instant lower back pain relief when I sit on it!


----------



## kezziek

First time we just used a phillips avent monitor which has a great clear signal and you can talk back to the baby through it. Second time we used a combination of that and the angelcare movement sensor pad. I wouldn't be without the sensor pad now it just gave me a little extra piece of mind. I spent hours awake with my first son just constantly checking he was breathing. It can be a pain though, i was always forgetting to turn it off after I had picked him up out of his basket or cot and then waking the whole house up with it alarming. He stayed on it most of the first year but once he got a lot more mobile it would constantly go off as he was in a big cot bed and it wouldn't pick him up if he was right in the corner.

I'm getting excited that I will get to say i'm 30 weeks from friday as it seems so much more closer to the end. Also with the size of my bump 30 weeks sounds much better for those who can't believe i'm only twenty something weeks...i hope so anyway! X


----------



## pinktiara

I just used a regular fisher price with my first I think the angel sounds or the video would have made me more paranoid. my son was in his own room at 3 months and slept 13 hours in his crib I was always listening to his breathing over the monitor lol. He has been sleeping through ever since so we stopped using one when he was 2 and in a big boy bed if he happens to wake up he will just walk into our room. We will be moving to a two floor townhouse soon so I will probably go with a video with this one so i don't run upstairs everytime if were watching tv or something haha though I could use the exercise lmao.


----------



## MightyMom

We used the angelcare for about a week but after 3 false alarms I unplugged the pad and just used the monitor. Scared me to death! But the sound was good enough I could hear DD breathing so I didn't have to get up to check on her. But then we got a video monitor and I am HOOKED. It's like the best "movie" ever, I used to just sit and watch her sleep.

For any ladies worried about tearing and episiotomies, talk to your doctor about laboring down. If the baby is stable enough, leaving them in the birth canal allows your body to stretch out and you can deliver without tears or cuts and heal much faster. I didn't do it with DD, had a really bad tear because the nurses kept telling me to push push push. I should have waited a little. My friend's doctor let her labor down for an hour or so before instructing her to push the baby all the way and she was fully healed in about two weeks. This time, I'm hoping I get the chance to avoid all the pain and labor down a little!


----------



## Sass827

I'm getting very scared of tearing. I've asked DH to help me with the perineal massage. And I really like the look of that epi-no. Thanks Jules! I think I'm going to get one. 
Was your tear bad hann? I'm just hoping to reduce the possibility I guess. 
Oh and we got the summer infant w video monitor. Our neighbors have had one for two years and it's the nicest thing. They bring it out on the street while we hang out and no need to run inside!


----------



## kezziek

Hi Sass try not to worry about the whole tearing thing it sounds a lot worse then it is. In labour you won't feel yourself tearing if you do, but a good midwife should encourage you to pace yourself when pushing and guide babies head out slowly and if needed give you an episotomy rather than allowing you to tear. I have had both an episiotomy and a tear but i didn't really notice either until afterwards when it is sore. I never tried the massage thing i'm far too lazy but i reckon it's worth a go xxx


----------



## Sass827

I don't have a midwife Kezz. This is making me wonder if I should get one or a doula or if DH is up for the job.


----------



## Hann12

I only had a small tear but I had an episiotomy, it didn't hurt but I had an epidural. If they do episiotomies they normally give you a quick injection which you won't feel to numb the area. It was site afterwards but that's because I got an infection in it which is rare so I was unlucky. 
Mightymoms advice is good. Unfortunately tears do happen with or without preparation but you won't feel it at the time so try not to worry (I know it's hard!). I've been told I'll likely need another episiotomy this time because my DD was tiny and I had trouble getting her out (pushing for 2 hours 10 minutes). If the next is bigger which it will be then I'll prob need another. I'm just trying to think positive and hope for the best!


----------



## kezziek

Of course Sass midwives are rarer in the US i forgot. But your delivery nurse and obstretician should take good care of you i'm sure but if you are worried then a doula or good friend whose done it before can be good for sticking up for ypur wishes xx

Hann some people say bigger babies can be easier to push out - I don't know if thats true but i hope so for you. I had a big baby first time and needed an episiotomy, forceps and ventouse and epidural but second time i didn't need any of those things i think cos my body had done it before maybe. xx


----------



## Sass827

All so much to think about. Mighty mom - how do you know when to stop and wait? Like at what point do you hold off? I know they have you push for a bit, then wait for the doctor then push more after the doctor takes over for the nurses. 
I'm sure I won't feel it during labor (I'm def getting the epidural) I'm just afraid of after. I'm going to ask the delivery doctor if she usually does episiotomies. I know the last doctor I saw said he'd rather everyone tear naturally. 
So we had our 3D today. Baby is breech but I guess its too early to worry? She was also very uncooperative but in the end it worked out ok.
 



Attached Files:







D1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7









D2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5









D3.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5









14-29weeks.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pinktiara

Great pics sass do you know it's a girl for sure cause definitely girly features there


----------



## julesjules100

Cute sass! Definitely looks like a little girly face to me!

No, you don't need to worry about the baby being breach now. It would only be an issue when you get to c wk 37. They can still spin around till then. Certainly nothing to be concerned about yet x https://www.nct.org.uk/birth/breech-babies


----------



## Hann12

Really cute photos sass! Def don't worry about breech now, I think mine turned last night and is breech too. They ideally like to see them head down by 34 weeks as its harder to turn after that but that's still a way off. 
Different doctors believe different things about episiotomies versus tearing. I would not have actually been able to get my baby out if I didn't have the episiotomy so there was no choice - I wouldn't have torn. I pushed 67 times (every minute for 2 hours 10 minutes) and in the end one small snip got her out safely in one push. If that hasn't worked they would have moved onto forceps. I was only allowed to push that long as she wasn't in distress. It's very unusual to go that long at that stage though as the baby normally tires and they opt to do a c section. All these things though you can't control so try not to worry. Yes you'll hear 'horror' stories but the majority of us will do it again (and again) so it's worth it i promise


----------



## kezziek

Oh wow Sass your baby has the sweetest face, she is beautiful <3<3<3 

I used arnica cream down below both times which was really soothing and helped heal up all the bruising nicely. I think you aren't supposed to use the cream down there though so I'm going to look for the gel this time. My friend also gave me some local anasthetic gel which i'm sure doctors/midwives can give you if you are really suffering. I just remember being a bit sore and having to be careful how I sat for a week or two but the body is amazing and it soon heals. They are battle scars i guess you have just delivered a little person into the world, i think everyone expects Mums to bounce straight back after that but just remember when the time comes not to put any pressure on yourself xxx

My baby was breech at 34 weeks last time and she just said she would see where baby was at 37 weeks before making any decisions. Thankfully he had turned.This time baby is breech again but movements are so crazy in there goodness which way up it is xxx


----------



## Hann12

I had local anaesthetic gel last time too given by the hospital. I ended up with an infection but that was mainly the hospitals fault as they should give you stuff to clean the 'area' and they didn't, and my post natal midwife wouldn't check my stitches when I told her they really hurt so I ended up back in hospital. That shouldn't have happened. If you end up with stitches make sure you get them checked each time the mw visits. As a result I ended up having to take 4 types of antibiotic and 2 strong painkillers because they had neglected to care for me properly. I'm not letting that happen this time if I end up with stitches! And it shouldn't happen to anyone else really if you get the right care.

Slight change of subject but does anyone else have what I call 'third trimester thirst'? I remember it from last time, it's like no matter how much water I drink I still need more!!


----------



## Sass827

Thanks so much girls. We think shes super cute too. Dh says shes working on her pout so she can get him to give her anything she wants. 
Yes, pink. She's all girl. He's been showing us her va jay jay since 16 weeks. And she's stubborn and pushy as anything. So basically, I'm terrified. Lol. 
I went on the spinning babies site and found some simple excersizes to start next week. Overall, I think I just need to stop stressing all of this. What's going to happen is what's going to happen.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Sass - adorable scan photos!!! What a cutie. 


Hann - I'm super thirsty every evening! Like I can't get enough at all. 

Trying to up my drinks in the day to see if that helps. 

I was worried it could've been a sign of GD but my GTT results came back perfect so is just thirst. 

I tend to drink lots anyway but now I'm having loads. Which does mean when I need a wee I need it NOW! Lol. 

In other news I started drinking prune juice today as the constipation was getting me down.

Only had half a glass with breakfast but I've been nervous all day in case there's some kind of sudden blow out! Lol.


----------



## julesjules100

kezziek said:


> Oh wow Sass your baby has the sweetest face, she is beautiful <3<3<3
> 
> I used arnica cream down below both times which was really soothing and helped heal up all the bruising nicely. I think you aren't supposed to use the cream down there though so I'm going to look for the gel this time. My friend also gave me some local anasthetic gel which i'm sure doctors/midwives can give you if you are really suffering. I just remember being a bit sore and having to be careful how I sat for a week or two but the body is amazing and it soon heals. They are battle scars i guess you have just delivered a little person into the world, i think everyone expects Mums to bounce straight back after that but just remember when the time comes not to put any pressure on yourself xxx
> 
> My baby was breech at 34 weeks last time and she just said she would see where baby was at 37 weeks before making any decisions. Thankfully he had turned.This time baby is breech again but movements are so crazy in there goodness which way up it is xxx

Kezzie, you could do the arnica tablets instead of the cream if you're not supposed to use it around the vagina. I'm going to ask next week if I can take them in the run up/after the C section to help with bruising/swelling x


----------



## Sass827

Thanks girls! Im so thirsty too. Its killing me and ruining my sleep. Im up 6 or so times a night. Makes me want to not drink, but if i dont i get bh. Bleh!


----------



## Lady H

Cupcake- I've been eating 6 prunes a day and really has made a difference. Hope it doesn't catch you out though!

Sass-what a sweetie, bet you can't wait to meet her now.

Hann-I get thirsty in the evenings now and drink lots too. Must be a third tri thing as you say.

My little one is transverse and has been for weeks. I have a growth scan at 34 weeks so I'm hoping she will turn by then.


----------



## pinktiara

I didnt want to call her girly until I knew for sure haha so perfect!!


----------



## TTCBean

Girls, I am getting worried I haven't gained enough weight yet... I am 30 weeks and have put on 16 lbs total... is this okay? I eat when I'm hungry, but I admit I try not to "snack" in between meals. I set a goal to graze eat for the remainder...


----------



## Lady H

Ttc I've put on the same amount and midwife is happy all is well and baby is measuring on track. I'm sure he is fine in there xx


----------



## jtink28

ttc, i would loved to have only gained 16 pounds. lucky girl!

that being said, your doctor is truly, really the only one who can tell you if your weight gain is appropriate or not. i'm sure your weight gain is just fine. (you don't want to know how much i have gained!!!!)
talk with your doc - he/she will no doubt reassure you!


----------



## TTCBean

He was measuring perfect at my last appointment and midwife didn't seem bothered by my weight gain... so I should stop worrying about everything lol! I see her again on Tuesday so I'll mention it to see what she says, but otherwise you'd think she'd say something if she thought it was too low last time...


----------



## Hann12

Its better to eat 6 smaller meals than 3 bigger ones, especially in the 3rd tri as your stomach is losing space as the baby squashes it so you are more likely to get indigestion and heartburn and feel full quickly. I try and have a good breakfast (eggs and a home made fruit smoothie), snack mid morning (fruit or yogurt), lunch of a sandwich, salad or soup, mid afternoon snack and then dinner (protein and pasta etc) I always have a treat a day too - currently aero chocolate mousses! mmm - have a real sweet tooth at the moment, but I did last pregnancy too. I'm finding that I feel really bloated and big after my evening meal though which is annoying. 
I think 16 pounds sounds fine but it depends on what you started at, the lower BMI/weight should put on more than someone with a high bmi. Some people that start off overweight end up losing weight during pregnancy as they eat better than when they aren't pregnant. My SIL was a good example of this, she looked so much better and healthier in pregnancy but shes put most of it back on now. And I'll just add that I know lots of people have high bmis for reasons other than eating badly and no exercise (thyroid issues etc) but just using that as an example (I know its sensitive to say!). 
I've put on 17.6 pounds and I'm happy with that. I have a goal that I'd rather not go over however I'm not depriving myself if I want something either.


----------



## Sass827

Lucky duck! I was I was only 16 lbs up. I was 35 last time I checked, so I'm sure it's even more now. But as Hann said, it's all about where you started. And as j said, only your doc knows best. I think it's so easy to find things to worry about these days. 
I'm trying to snack often on stuff similar to Hann, but loving the sweets as well. Just got stopped by girl scouts at the store today. Picked up some thin mints for me and samoahs for DH. I <3 girl scout cookies!


----------



## Hann12

I think treats are fine sass, I'd have treats or wine if I wasn't pregnant so it's similar calorie intake!


----------



## Sass827

SIL told me she swapped dessert for drinks everyday of pregnancy. Now I follow the same ideology. I just hope I lose my sweet tooth once LO is born!


----------



## Natasha1988

Hi I'm due 13th may, can I join? Expecting a bouncing baby boy :) x x


----------



## kezziek

Hi Natasha! Welcome and congratulations  how are things going for you so far?

Sass I'm at least 30lbs+ up too i reckon. Trying not to think about it too much. I won't try to diet for the first 6-8 weeks as in my experience when I'm breastfeeding in the early days I am always starving as my milk supply establishes. Plus i always need to eat something in the night when getting up to feed baby a lot in the early days, hubby sent for toast and milk multiple times  when baby has been up for two hours at 3am my body is like hey it's breakfast time! My appettite slows down once I'm not feeding in the night so much and everythings settled. 

Really thirsty too at the moment but mostly in the evenings and at bedtime which makes getting up to pee 10 x worse. Struggling so badly at work now with the pain and exhaustion :( wish i could call in sick but I can't let them down. Only 4 more weeks to go after this one! :) i can't wait but then i will have lots to sort out at home which i've been putting off like moving around all the bedrooms for baby and deep cleaning etc. Will be nice to start getting things ready.


----------



## Hann12

Hang in there kezzie - 4 weeks will hopefully fly by. And yes completely agree about not dieting after the birth, BF makes you very hungry!

Very quiet on here lately! Guessing everyone is either busy working or getting ready for their new arrivals. Not long to go for some of you!


----------



## TTCBean

Saw my midwife today, baby is breech. :( She said not to worry about it as he can move any minute, but still... don't like it! Especially because I plan to home birth.


----------



## pinktiara

I have only gained about 12 lbs so far and the dr doesnt seem concerned at all. It's all baby for me again this time around but I was already fatter to start so it only makes sense haha.


----------



## Hann12

I know it can be worrying because you feel quite big and wonder how much space they have to turn but somehow they do manage it (well most do). My DD was transverse until around 34/35 weeks (can't remember exactly) but she did turn head down. There is a website called spinning babies that gives you some tips on how to get the babies in optimal position, check it out as its been known to be very successful


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> I know it can be worrying because you feel quite big and wonder how much space they have to turn but somehow they do manage it (well most do). My DD was transverse until around 34/35 weeks (can't remember exactly) but she did turn head down. There is a website called spinning babies that gives you some tips on how to get the babies in optimal position, check it out as its been known to be very successful

Indeed. 97% of babies are head down on delivery so chances are it will be fine TTC x


----------



## TTCBean

I sure hope so... thanks for the website Hann... I think if he's still breech at my 32 week appointment I'll give some of the exercises a go.

On a positive note, I got my prescription for my breast pump :) my insurance will cover it 100%, I just need to find a medical supply store that participates with my insurance. Looks like most of them offer Ameda brand breast pumps, never heard of them before. Anyone have experience?


----------



## julesjules100

Yep I bought the ameda dual electric breast pump but obviously no experience with it yet. If you put it into amazon.com there will be loads of reviews on there x


----------



## missmayhem

i used the ameda lactaline, most mums rave about it but i found it pathetic, best pump for me was the TTCTN which everyone else hates and says is useless. I must have odd boobs






I'm back after the move have finally got internet after it taking 2 weeks for it to get sorted, it was set up the day we moved in but there was a tech fault with the line. fun fun fun


----------



## kezziek

Yeah very quiet in here at the moment, hope everyones ok xxx

I've not heard of the ameda pump but i had a medala one which was good and i think they tend to get good reviews. I think double pumps are a good buy too as i know i could always express more milk if baby was feeding from the other side at the same time as the let down reflex in one breast sets of the other one. Read lots of reviews anyway, it's worth getting a good one of you don't have to pay for it ;-) xx


----------



## Hann12

Medala swing is amazing. I'm not a fan of dual because I would feed one side then pump another, if you are only pumping I can see the benefit but if you are feeding and pumping you could get an over supply if you pump a lot (I did and DD kept throwing up!) or you can pump too much then not have much for the feed - that's if you feed on demand not on a schedule. I only ever fed from one side at a time, I had enough to do that.


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Medala swing is amazing. I'm not a fan of dual because I would feed one side then pump another, if you are only pumping I can see the benefit but if you are feeding and pumping you could get an over supply if you pump a lot (I did and DD kept throwing up!) or you can pump too much then not have much for the feed - that's if you feed on demand not on a schedule. I only ever fed from one side at a time, I had enough to do that.

Potentially dim question Hann and I'm away from the pump to check the instructions but...even if it's dual can't you just attach one side of it to one boob if you wanted to feed from one and pump from the other at the same time? x


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha I have no idea! I've never used one, I'm guessing you could but it would be bulky unless you could take a funnel off. Not sure though as I never used a double. To be honest I produced a bottles worth from each side so never needed to express more than a feeds worth, and even then I only did it at the beginning as she wouldn't take a bottle so I only ever left it in cases of emergencies (if I HAD to be away for more than an hour or so at a time) but we found that she would prefer to starve than take a bottle so my poor husband would be there with her screaming hungry and rejecting the bottle until I got home so I only left her once or twice out of necessity in the first 3 months. After that her feeding reduced to about 5/6 times in the day time so I could predict it better. 
I'd add that she was on demand fed, I never put a routine together for feeding but I know people that did and just refused to feed their child unless it was 3-4 hourly. Yes the baby got used to it but breast milks not as filling as formula so while it does work that way for formula fed babies I really think its hard for a BF baby


----------



## lpjkp

Sorry I haven't been too active in this thread either...things have just been so hectic this end!

1) Hubby was medical discharged from the army two weeks ago, so we've been frantically trying to sort out housing elsewhere/getting forms filled in/generally running round like headless chickens

2)I've been TRYING to take it easy and relax, so have been crocheting baby booties etc

And just when I start to relax thinking everything is going pretty fine, my morning sickness comes back two days ago and I wake up to red spotting this morning...it was only when I wiped and I haven't had any since, but I'm now completely stressed because labour and delivery want me in to monitor me. They're concerned because I said baby hasn't been very active the last couple of days, whereas I'm more concerned about the spotting. He HAS been moving, but it didn't worry me because he has active days and lazy days.

I don't know what to think..I've got no choice but to go in I guess, but it stresses me out thinking that if I go, I feel like I'm wasting their time, but if I didn't go and something was wrong, I'd kick myself for it.

Gosh, I can't wait for this pregnancy to be over...I'm tired of all the problems and just want Jenson here safe and sound :(


----------



## Sass827

Ttc- I've been nervous about the breech thing too. I know it's too early to e concerned, but I think it's just so easy to worry when you're preggers, ESP the first time around. 
Kezz- I'm so sorry you're suffering at work. I can't imagine being full time right now. Part time is stressing me out enough! Lucky you get to leave in 4 weeks though! I'll be part time through June 15 and lucky if I get any breaks! 
LP- sounds scary! Get your tush to the hospital! I know it's a pain but either the blood or the decreased movements could be something. They could be nothing too, but they can't help if you don't hustle to get over there. Please keep us posted. I'll be thinking of you today!
Watched a delivery of 34 week triplets this morning on tv. Two were able to go home two days after delivery. They looked like full sized babies. I was so surprised. Kind of like, is that what our babies will look like in 4 weeks?!


----------



## CaseyBaby718

Hi Ladies, 
Love how far along everyone is! :D Just wanted to say that we have our rainbow baby finally after the miscarriage. I'm 4 weeks today and hoping for the best. :)


----------



## lpjkp

Thanks sass!

Thankfully everything is ok with baby, though they can't explain the spotting...just looks like taking things a little easy for a few days!x


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Caseybaby!


----------



## Lady H

Lpjkp you are not wasting anybody's time Hun, peace of mind is important. I'm sure everything is fine xxxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. 

Firstly - CaseyBaby huge congrats sweetie. Xxxx H&H 9 months to you. 

LP - glad Jenson is all ok but sorry you had to have a fright. Saw your crocheting on FB and it looks great. :)

Sorry that I've been super quiet too. Been really busy doing lots of fun baby things. 

Pretty much finished her bedroom (except cot and tidying stuff away - we're not getting her cotbed until she's sleeping in there as want to keep the single bed as long as we can for if DH wants a nights peace once she's here etc.)

And I've been doing lots of knitting and sewing. 

Will post some photos tonight. Xx


----------



## missmayhem

congrats caseybaby, thats brill news.

i so wish i could crochet and knit, attempted it again a few months ago... mega fail



is anybody elses boobs leaking like mad but only if they have no bra on


----------



## TTCBean

Congratulations CaseyBaby718!

Anyone have experiences with the Medela pump in style? Looks like if I go with another medical supply store I can get that one through my insurance.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

My boobs were leaking every night a couple of weeks ago. 

Now they've stopped and it worries me a little. :( 

Anyone else getting lots of baby hiccups? Baby Bee has them at least once a day now.

She just had them so DH and I got the doppler out for the first time in weeks as I wanted to know what it sounded like on there.

The answer? Cute!!!


----------



## TTCBean

No boob leakage yet... but I've noticed my boobs smells sort of sweet, like whole milk? Is that even possible? LOL

Getting loads of baby hiccups... usually 2 x a day! I love it. Never thought about getting out the Doppler... will do that next time!


----------



## missmayhem

i used the medal swing (UK product may have to google)

it was amazing very gentle but really got the milk out, i got as much out with the swing as i did the with ameda lactaline (hosp grade double pump) but in half the time and its a single


----------



## CupcakeBaby

TTC - I noticed the smell too!

Ok ladies here are some photos to bore you with. ;)

Here's the quilt I just finished:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/89EACD60-DABC-449D-AFA2-AC6BAFA063B8-3113-000007C2D7253BDD_zps22fc7730.jpg

And a few of her room:

Her changer area and my beloved cloth nappy stash:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/5477A0FE-CB9E-42B0-9659-A51EAFC79073-3113-000007C2E19A449B_zps3d97a56f.jpg

Her room from the door - to te left is our single bed which I've not photographed as its just sort of got odd bits and bobs on there right now that I need to sort out. 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/F9C483FD-220E-414E-9F81-47CC78706338-3113-000007C2EF5984D4_zpsb57a462f.jpg

Her wardrobe and shelves. Please excuse the washing on the radiator. I've started pre-washing a few bamboo bits as I had room in my light wash and they take a few washes to get up to absorbency. 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/A487349E-8E97-41ED-A302-150D844F6A4B-3113-000007C300484CF1_zpsb03df73c.jpg


----------



## MightyMom

SOOOOOO jealous of your nappy stash!! Love the Ikea holder too. I've been trying to figure out how to get one for DS's room in natural color. I also found a new nappy FB page and now I'm hooked on her NB size with cotton velour on the inside. This is NOT good for my wallet, LOL!!

I love the colors! So cute! And the personalization everywhere is so cute. Love it!


----------



## TTCBean

I also love the nappy holder, your stash is AMAZING. I only have 12 so far! Going to wait until my baby shower to purchase anymore. I was thinking of getting a holder like you have for them, right now I have them in a drawer but I can see that getting pretty full quickly... they are addicting for some weird reason lol!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Cupcake - looks beautiful!!!

Ttc - I also found out a couple weeks ago that my insurance covers a breast pump 100%. My midwife just has to write a prescription for it and she can specify which one i want on the s ript. I've heard great things about the medela pump in style with the backpack & that's what I plan on asking for.


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake the photos are great! I need to get on with mine but just still not had the time! Going to my parents for a few days now so hoping to do some there. Be careful putting the bamboo too close to the radiator - you don't need to dry between washes either (in case you were). 
And yes baby hiccups - mine gets them up to 10 times a day, my DD was the same and she was a very hiccupy baby when she came out too. 

Not sure on that pump but medala is a very good make, medala swing is meant to be the best single pump one, I found it brilliant!


----------



## Sass827

So happy to hear you're ok LP!
Great room cupcake!


----------



## jtink28

hey ladies -

just a quick question - how have you all been sleeping? i've been getting up a few times every night to pee, but that's not the problem. i cannot get comfortable, no matter which way i move my pregnancy pillow or what side i lay on. i always wake up grumpy and sore. 

a good friend bought me a prenatal massage, so i got that yesterday, and it was wonderful. i slept a little better last night, but sleeping is still not fun. i find that i actually am sleeping better curled up on the sofa!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Ladies :) We're really pleased with it.

My nappy stash is pretty extreme - see the purple box on the bottom shelf? That is stacked full of BTP pockets/AIOs which are going to be too big for a while. Lol.

@MightyMom - They do our tower in a natural. It's the Benno from IKEA. I think you're in the US - and they do have it on that IKEA site (Link) although the birch costs double what the white does.

@TTC - they are VERY addicting!

@Hann - thanks for the radiator tip! I did not know that!! I just hope I've not done too much damage!

@jtink - Yes! I am the same. I actually don't really look forward to going to bed these days even though I'm falling asleep by 9pm. I thankfully only have to pee once per night, but trying to get comfortable in bed is so difficult, and I dread having to get in and out when it is pee time.


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake you won't have damaged them but if you did it after every wash you would do. Ideally let bamboo dry naturally (outside is best) but if not then on an airer near the radiator but not on it


----------



## missmayhem

oh pretty fluff, i've yet to wash bumps first nappies (teenyfits and bambino mios) however Inver is now back in fluff and we have a nice littler stash. If only i could get them to stop leaking her body shape is blaming weird she still has skinny legs


----------



## jtink28

sad day today, ladies. normally i buy pretty, frilly, girly panties - i am not a huge girly person at all, but love nice underwear.

with all this gross discharge, and the fact that my ass is huge now, i don't want to damage my pretty, lacy expensive undies. so i caved today and finally, at almost 31 weeks, bought some plain old cheap cotton grandma panties. i almost cried at the cash register at target. it says they're "hipster" undies, but we all know better - they're _grandma panties_. **SOB** :sad2:


----------



## julesjules100

Oh jtink....! I'm so sorry but that really made me laugh! x


----------



## missmayhem

OI i luuuurrrve my grandma pants, so so so comfy


----------



## pinktiara

haha too funny I wear those after my c section i'm still in thongs and pantyliners. Back from the dr onto every 2 week app now plus I am being referred to a specialist for a diet plan for the GD I am up 14 lbs so she said that's great and I should probably stay around this weight its all baby so thats good.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## jtink28

the only consolation i have is that once the baby is born, i'll get to throw these huge, gross granny panties in the trash! well, once i get skinny again :)


----------



## julesjules100

Grrrr, been awake since 1.45am and its now nearly 6am. This is likely some sick sort of advanced sleep deprivation training before LO arrives. Sob x


----------



## Hann12

I know how you feel, Annabelle was up much of the night and asleep with me (at my parents) and she's refusing to eat this morning. Great....


----------



## julesjules100

I feel your pain. x


----------



## Sass827

Sleepless, discharge city over here too. I can't believe we still have two months left. Will it be like this the whole time?


----------



## julesjules100

Let's plan for yes but hope for no! 

I'm delirious right now. Grand total of 2.5 hours last night - surely it can't be THAT bad waking to feed during the night?!? At this rate I'm looking forward to him coming so I can get some sleep! lol

x


----------



## Sass827

I'm with you Jules!


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha I remember feeling like that -if I was up anyway then may as well have some baby company. Of course I now have my little girls company so not sure what will happen when I have two to console!


----------



## missmayhem

i remember being 7 months gone with Inver, sitting watching tv, thinking this time next year i'll be playing with my baby, now i think, come on your overtired just sleep child SLEEP!

I've suddenly got this amazing sense of energy and welbeing from somewere anybody else?


----------



## julesjules100

Good grief I'm so jealous!!! I'm the total opposite today - everything's broken on me! x


----------



## poppy13

julesjules100 said:


> Good grief I'm so jealous!!! I'm the total opposite today - everything's broken on me! x

I'm sooo tired & uncomfortable now and still got 8 & 1/2 weeks to go! Think my boy has discovered where my diaphram is :-( I'm with you Jules!!


----------



## pinktiara

Mason seems to sleep pretty well at night so hopefully hes like Carter whos slept through since 3 months but I wont hold my breath haha


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Girls i feel you pain about lack of sleep, between aching hips and restless legs I feel Ike a walking zombie most days! 

Only 2 more months and the joys of pregnancy will be nothing more then a memory.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Urgh add me to the lack of sleep club this evening. 

I've not been too bad the rest of the week but right now (3:13am) I've got loads of stomach pain. 

Not sure if its IBS, gas, an actual upset stomach or just pregnancy soreness. 

But I'd much rather be tucked up in bed right now that on the toilet shivering!!


----------



## julesjules100

Yup, me again too. Over the last 48 hours I've had 7 hours sleep x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( Awwww Jules. I'm sorry you've had 2 crappy nights in a row. 

Hope you're asleep now and can have a bit of a lie in. Xx


----------



## julesjules100

No, still awake sadly but going to have another try now. Hope you feel a bit better soon x


----------



## Hann12

I was up from 3-5am too annoying, this time all me! DD up now so that's me up for the day. Mind you some sleep is better than none. 

Jules - hope you get back to sleep :hugs:


----------



## lpjkp

Aww gosh ladies,I really feel for you :( i guess I've been lucky so far (or unlucky for DH!) because i can't get enough sleep! Thankfully with the morning sickness etc this is one thing that gets to stay normal for a little while longer!

AFM: 31 weeks today! Got my final 4D scan tomorrow!!xx


----------



## julesjules100

Thanks Hann, I went back to sleep from 8.30 til 10. I'm still like a zombie though and toying with a nap now but don't want to make things worse tonight... I'm yawning my head off now. 

LP, very jealous! I'd love to get lots of sleep right now as I really feel I need it but I just can't stay asleep at all. This morning there was no reason at all for me to wake up - didn't need to pee, no noise, perfectly comfortable. Grrrr. Congrats on getting to 31 weeks!

I have just finished assembling LO's cot today so really pleased to have got that done even though it's not the one that he will go into for c 6 months! Oh well, one other thing not to have to think about :)

Hope you're all having a good weekend so far. 

x


----------



## TTCBean

I need some baby shower host gift ideas - I can't think of anything! DH sister is pulling it all together, but we're not very close so I'm at a loss. What are you getting your baby shower hosts?


----------



## julesjules100

TTC, for slightly less personal thank you's I get gorgeous candles/body washes from Jo Malone (who are also over in the US). Could always get her something like that https://www.jomalone.co.uk

You could also do a gift voucher to her favourite spa/salon for a massage (and even suggest that you go together too, depending on how close you are). 

x


----------



## julesjules100

PS Neiman Marcus stock Jo Malone stuff too so you can order from there is there isn't a boutique close to you.

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jsp?N=0&Ntt=jo+malone&_requestid=34211


----------



## Hann12

Okay a 30+3 bump shot - feel like I've ballooned in the past 1.5 weeks. I can't remember if I'm loads bigger than with DD or not. My DH thinks I'm about the same but my mum made a comment about me being really quite big :(



By the way this is bound to post the wrong way round - oh and sorry for the terrible slippers - was at my parents and borrowed my mums lol!


----------



## TTCBean

You look amazing Hann, your bump too!

jules, thanks for the tip. Can't really go wrong with something like that, I'll look into it!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks TTC - I feel like a big lump at the moment, I really wish I could find my bump photos that I had with DD as that might reassure me a bit!


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Okay a 30+3 bump shot - feel like I've ballooned in the past 1.5 weeks. I can't remember if I'm loads bigger than with DD or not. My DH thinks I'm about the same but my mum made a comment about me being really quite big :(
> 
> View attachment 576243
> 
> 
> By the way this is bound to post the wrong way round - oh and sorry for the terrible slippers - was at my parents and borrowed my mums lol!

Looking good Hann! Loving the fluffy slippers ;)

x


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha thanks Jules - actually surprisingly warm and comfy!!


----------



## MightyMom

Love the bump pic! I live in my slippers. Maybe it's a 3rd tri thing, LOL. Add me to the "no sleep" camp, I had a rough time all week. Lucky I was able to catch a full 8 hours two days in a row, I made sure to eat a little closer to bedtime (which is counterintuitive, but it makes me sleepy when I eat and I don't get heartburn...yet).

I've not had a baby shower, so I don't know what you'd get a hostess but if you're good with sewing you could make her a neck warming pillow? I have a Pin for a tutorial if you want it.


----------



## jtink28

ttc, my sister in law hosted mine, too. she's a huge healthy cooking fan. so i got her an adorable apron from anthropologie

https://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/home-linens/25125527.jsp

and a cookbook my brother said she'd been wanting. i was nervous about the whole hostess shower gift too. does your DH know what she's interested in?


----------



## TTCBean

That is such an adorable apron! Love it! DH doesn't really know what she's into, they aren't very close and she lives across the state so I've never been in her home or hung out much to know myself. DH said she likes Sephora, but I don't really want to just get her a gift card because otherwise Sephora is pretty item-specific. I just looked at her FB page and she seems to be into organic products and stuff like that, I could make her up a gift basket with different organic beauty things maybe...


----------



## Sass827

So sorry for the no sleep gals. I'm not sleeping well either. Just too uncomfortable. 
Thanks for the info on the shower host gift. I was in the dark. Were going to start shopping now. 
I've been feeling lately as if someone punched me in the crotch. What's up with that? Any ideas on how to make it go away? :(


----------



## Hann12

Sass that's probably just the baby getting bigger and getting into position, unfortunately it gets a lot more uncomfortable as the weeks go on. I remember everytime I got up after about 36/37 weeks I would think I needed the toilet, would then go and only a trickle would come out, you also feel like the head is going to drop out of you. Uncomfortable is the only way to describe it! Sorry not better news!


----------



## pinktiara

Ugh this acid reflux is killing me sleep isn't too bad besides the joint pain and the acid reflux all night lol


----------



## TTCBean

My poor hips... ugh! I must have woke up every hour last night. Whatever side I lay on my hip goes numb... :( Hope my boy comes on/around his due date, not after! I want to meet him SO BAD and feel normal again haha.

I was wondering, I can't remember, are there any other Clomid May babies in our group?


----------



## jtink28

i had the worst sleep i've had yet last night. or i guess you could say lack of sleep. i probably slept aroudn 3 full hours, and i have to work an 8 hour day today. only 7 more weeks of work...i can do it, i can do it...


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> i had the worst sleep i've had yet last night. or i guess you could say lack of sleep. i probably slept aroudn 3 full hours, and i have to work an 8 hour day today. only 7 more weeks of work...i can do it, i can do it...

Ah sorry to hear that jtink... You totally have my sympathies as that was the WORST having nights like that and then having just to get up and go to work. I was like a zombie... x


----------



## julesjules100

TTCBean said:


> My poor hips... ugh! I must have woke up every hour last night. Whatever side I lay on my hip goes numb... :( Hope my boy comes on/around his due date, not after! I want to meet him SO BAD and feel normal again haha.
> 
> I was wondering, I can't remember, are there any other Clomid May babies in our group?

Mine's a gonal F baby :) Actually good point - are there any other IVF babies too on this thread?! x


----------



## kezziek

Such a cute bump Hann i'm very jealous. I need to do a bump photo soon to show you how massive I am, i'm really getting worried about the size of baby. I'm hoping it's all positional and things will slow down. Sleep is a nightmare so I really feel for you ladies :-( i toss and turn and get achy hips, acid reflux, hot sweats and wee about 5-6 times. Lovely stuff. Just gotta grab those afternoon naps where you can- man I can't wait for maternity leave! 
X


----------



## Hann12

With you all on the aching and no sleep. 

Jtink - you are doing great, I really hope the 7 weeks goes fast for you. 

Not getting indigestion (but didn't the first time either) - they say its linked to amount of hair the baby has - my DD had none so that was true for me! 

Would be interesting to see if it holds true for you all! I do get reflux if I lie down soon after eating though which is less than pleasant but thankfully not often! 

Had a busy day but managed to fit in a workout DVD - for any of you wanting to do something that isn't too strenuous but you still feel like you've done something the Erin o'Brien complete pregnancy workout is good. It's only 40 minutes too so not time consuming and it doesn't make you out of breath (as you shouldn't get out of breath anyway especially in tri 3). It was only £7 on amazon so a bargain! I feel more awake doing it. Not sure how late into the pregnancy I'll be doing it but its good for now.


----------



## pinktiara

i didn't have any acid reflux with my first but than again i didn't have gallbladder issues or diabetes haha this pregnancy is by far the worst I will be so happy when hes out my son is super excited he kisses my tummy all the time and talks to Mason its so sweet


----------



## Hann12

That's so sweet pink! My DD is too young to realise that anything is going on! Think it will be a shock when the baby arrives for her!


----------



## Sass827

Hann, you look so cute. The workouts are def keeping you in shape! DH bought me a baby and me workout DVD for after delivery (hint, hint) ;). 
Love the apron jt! 
My sleep took an odd turn last night. Had a hard time falling asleep, kept peeing. Finally passed out around 11:30, fully woke up at 4:30. Ugh. Went and had cereal. Felt so awake, but forced myself back to bed, only to be woken at 10 by the dog feeling exhausted! Wth?!


----------



## jtink28

gross tmi question, ladies, but do any of you have gas?

holy cow, i have the worst gas ever. my husband is a saint, but even he has mentioned that whew, pregnancy has made me GASSY!!


----------



## TTCBean

I am one gassy lassy!!!


----------



## Sass827

I have never been this gassy in my life. It's horrendous. I think my DH is totally grossed out. He's being sweet about it though. I'm totally grossed out by it. And it just seems to be getting worse. Is it safe to take gas x while preggers?


----------



## jtink28

my doc said gas-x was fine. i don't want to take too much, so i only take it on *bad* days (which have been more frequent lately, ugh!!!)


----------



## Hann12

Insomnia arghhh and so uncomfortable! Been up hours!!


----------



## MightyMom

I was really gassy last pregnancy, this time not at all. But LO is so much more active this pregnancy. And I can't sleep either. Every time I lay down I get BH and LO starts dancing around. Need sleep!!!


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Insomnia arghhh and so uncomfortable! Been up hours!!

Ah me too Hann x


----------



## lpjkp

I've been lying awake with Jenson hiccuping the last couple of nights...i think I spoke too soon when I said I was still sleeping great...it all went downhill from there!!!

Does anyone feel like they don't have anymore space? It scares me how big Jenson feels in there! And he wiggles as if there isn't much room in there! I hope he isn't a mini elephant!


----------



## Sass827

There's def a lot of pressure whenever she turns. And pressure on the bottom of my uterus. Does it seem a bit early for this?


----------



## julesjules100

No, I don't think so Sass. For ages we've been told to expect to pee lots from the pressure of baby on our bladders (right next to the bottom of the uterus) so would make sense to be getting tonnes of pressure even now. We're getting quite far along now so don't think it's too early and expect it will just get worse, especially when lightening happens!

x


----------



## Hann12

It gets much much worse when it's engaged!


----------



## TTCBean

The past couple nights I've been getting sudden jitters/nausea... any idea what that could be? I eat when I feel that way but it doesn't help at all. I feel like I am drinking and eating enough too...


----------



## MightyMom

I'm on board with the "there's no more room" train and also the "lots of pressure!" train. I cannot believe we have ~9 more weeks of this. THERE'S NO MORE ROOM! (I guess there must be...)

TTCBean: Did you get morning sickness in the first tri? It comes back in the 3rd tri. That would be my guess on the nausea. The jitters might be from a blood sugar drop. Try eating a piece of fruit next time it happens to see if that helps.


----------



## Sass827

I can't imagine being any bigger! Crazy!


----------



## julesjules100

Ah the 3.30am wake. Get up or lie here till 7.30. Tricky. Anyone else awake?

x


----------



## Sass827

Jules! You poor thing! Are you hungry maybe?


----------



## julesjules100

Nah not yet but I will be in an hour or so! So annoying as this stupid process of waiting to go back to sleep will take me to 7.30. Guaranteed. Hmm, read a book or lovefilm? Tough call. 

I'm dreaming of serious pharmaceuticals to knock me out. Oh if only :) x


----------



## Hann12

Jules I hope you got back to sleep! I slept okay but just wish my DD would wake up a bit later - 6.30am isn't fun when she has been getting up at 7.30 previously. Think it's the lighter mornings. 

Ttc - yes try fruit but also get your blood pressure checked as high blood pressure can make you feel nauseous and jittery I believe. Also I know you portion control and do lots of exercise still - might be time to relax it all a bit now you are getting bigger and the baby needs more.


----------



## jtink28

just to make all you tiny girls feel better....look how huge i am at 31+2!!

ignore the weird face i'm making - i couldn't get a good picture in the bathroom mirror at work, and finally got this one, but my face looks weird, haha!

why does my belly look so huge compared to some of you girls??? i'm short, only 5'3", maybe that's why my belly is so big!
 



Attached Files:







20130306_072758_-_Harry,Perga.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Hann12

Jtink you look fab - you are a week ahead of my picture, plus the bump always looks bigger when you show the skin. Also I'm sure being shorter makes a difference. 

Having the longest day in the world at the moment!! DD up at 6.30 and only napped for 1 hour 20 so it's a 12 hour playtime. If only the weather had been nice all week we could have just gone in the garden but nope typical British weather has let us down again. I can't wait for spring to arrive properly!!


----------



## Sass827

You look just like me jt! I'm going upstairs to weigh and photo myself now. I'm 5'3" too. I think being short makes it worse, plus it's how your uterus is positioned, which is different for everyone. I'm expecting ill be up 40+ lbs. 
any word from your dr ttc? 
Major snow storm here today. Boo! I want spring!


----------



## TTCBean

I checked my blood pressure and it's still low (which is normal for me), so I don't think it's a high bp issue.. I eat a lot of fruit normally, but after the suggestion on here I had an apple and felt good, so I think I'll just grab a fruit when I'm feeling jittery. It might be low blood sugar. I do still work out, though I've cut down intensity dramatically and have modified everything I do. Yesterday I just went for a 30 minute walk with my dog, usually I do a workout routine + that. I'm so used to being on the going constantly and being "super woman" with cleaning, working out, managing everything - I need to learn to chill the next ~9 weeks. DH is being awesome, keeps telling me to just cuddle on the couch and relax, not to worry about house chores, etc.

I didn't call my midwife this morning as I thought maybe it's just normal pregnancy stuff. If the pain in my upper right happens again today though I'll call just to make sure.


----------



## lpjkp

Just got back from my hospital booking appointment...im measuring 4 weeks ahead! Got a growth scan on Tuesday to see if its me or Jenson that is the fatty! 

Jtink, your bump is beautiful! Xx


----------



## pinktiara

Oh how I miss nap time haha my son hasn't napped since last summer I stopped them because we had so much to do and he was kind of just over it anyways but some days i'm like ugh can you just nap lol. Went to my specialist yesterday for GD what a waste of time for them to just tell me oh were booking you in for a 2 hour clinic to meet the dietician etc couldn't they have booked that over the phone. So next friday I go in to get my blood glucose monitor and diet etc.


----------



## jtink28

thanks, ladies! i know it's a baby in there, but i feel huge :)

not too bummed, though, because i know in 9 weeks or so, i'll have my boy! and then i can get back to being my skinny self!

ugh, do we really have almost 9 weeks left though??? seems so close yet so far away!


----------



## Hann12

LP - the 'estimates' and even the scans can be really out so try not to worry. From what I've heard they tend to over estimate, very rarely under estimate. It's good to get the scan though. I haven't once had my fundal height measured which annoys me a lot as I had a small baby first time and they told me I'd be monitored this time more but refused at the 28 week check to measure my fundal height and I'm pretty sure my GP won't do it next week so then I'm left to see if I get a different mw at my 34 week check. Having said that I feel much bigger this time so I'm probably fine lol!

Sass - I'm sure that smaller people's bumps look bigger. You started off pretty tiny if I remember rightly so it makes sense that you would put more on :hugs:

Ttc - that's good that the fruit helped. I think exercise is great and can really prepare you for labour if you do the right things but definitely time it down if you are feeling funny or if you get new aches and pains. I did my disc at 32 weeks last time so I'm extra cautious! 
In fact I appear to have a sciatic pain as of lunch time so I'll be taking it easy over the next few days and hoping it doesn't lead anywhere!


----------



## MightyMom

TTCBean said:


> I'm so used to being on the going constantly and being "super woman" with cleaning, working out, managing everything - I need to learn to chill the next ~9 weeks. *DH is being awesome, keeps telling me to just cuddle on the couch and relax, not to worry about house chores, etc.*

Can we trade husbands for about 9 weeks?? LOL!



pinktiara said:


> Went to my specialist yesterday for GD what a waste of time for them to just tell me oh were booking you in for a 2 hour clinic to meet the dietician etc couldn't they have booked that over the phone. So next friday I go in to get my blood glucose monitor and diet etc.

That stinks they wasted your time! I have to see my GP so he can refer me to an endo. I asked why he couldn't just make the referral and he said something about "meeting in person in case you have questions." Apparently I am incapable of asking questions over the phone. It's a stupid system.



Hann12 said:


> LP - the 'estimates' and even the scans can be really out so try not to worry. From what I've heard they tend to over estimate, very rarely under estimate. It's good to get the scan though. I haven't once had my fundal height measured which annoys me a lot as I had a small baby first time and they told me I'd be monitored this time more but refused at the 28 week check to measure my fundal height and I'm pretty sure my GP won't do it next week so then I'm left to see if I get a different mw at my 34 week check. Having said that I feel much bigger this time so I'm probably fine lol!

They never seem to take concerns like that seriously. I hope you are both fine at your 34 week checkup! Maybe you could just ask that they do the fundal height measurement. It's not like it costs anything for them to pull out a measuring tape. (If you want to do it at home, measure from your pubic bone to the top of your fundus. The height should match your weeks pregnant in cm.)


----------



## Sass827

9 weeks does seem close but far away too. Less time for you to have to do your blood sugar pink. 
I find I get shaky when I'm on my feet for too long or pushing myself too hard. I was running around today trying to return the weird items given to us at our shower. Went to four different stores. Now I'm home lying in bed. I used to be able to run errands or a hole day. Now, being out 3 hours kicks my butt. It's sad. I hope this baby comes sooner than later!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks mighty - I've tried measuring the fundal height, I think I'm a week behind so that's fine, it would just be nice if they did it too! I did ask the mw to and she point blank refused saying she could tell if the baby was average by feeling. The thing is that they told me my DD was going to be a 7.5/8 pound baby by 'feel', my fundal height was only ever 2 weeks behind too so I wasn't really small and I had hardly any water, but she was just less then 6 pounds but 4 days overdue. Afterwards they told me that my placenta probably stopped working properly which worried me somewhat! Then I saw a consultant the time and she said she thought the placenta was fine but just that I have small babies but they would monitor it anyway. Well here I am at 31 weeks tomorrow with no monitoring! I've just got to think everything's okay. In fairness this baby 'feels' bigger so I won't be too surprised if an 8 pounder does come out!

Sass - I have days when doing things like that make me exhausted too but then other days I feel much more energised, it's weird! Hope the rest helps and you feel better soon


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hey ladies. 

Sorry I've been so quiet. I'm a busy girl at the moment. 

Have been stalking this thread though. Xx

Here's my 30 week bump. I feel big in real like but to me this photo looks no bigger than my 23 week one!

I've got loads of stretch marks now though. :(

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/57A68CA4-797B-4008-AA89-7AADB68D80F8-5795-00000E1751D86879_zps4f7a2beb.jpg


----------



## pinktiara

do any of you second moms notice your old stretch marks turning red again. I have two tiny ones on my stomach and 3 on each side which have been white forever. guess its all the stretching again that the tips of them are going red so strange no new ones though.


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake - good bump and you can see a very definite 'baby' line! Exciting!

Pink - I only had one stretch mark last time where my belly button was pierced many many years ago, it's pink though but I'm not sure that it ever went white as its only been 19 months since it was last stretched. I am pretty sure I won't get away with just one this time though as I def feel much bigger already! Not looking forward to the stretchies :(


----------



## MightyMom

Cupcake: Love the piccie!! Very perfect bump. :)

Pink: With my last pregnancy my stretch marks only showed up after and then they were everywhere. With this one I am keeping an eye but no new ones yet. My linea negra also hasn't shown up yet, wonder when that will happen? Didn't happen until the week before birth with DD.


----------



## Hann12

My linea negra hasn't appeared yet either, think it did around this time last time. I remember it sticking around for about 4/5 months after as well - thought it would never go!


----------



## julesjules100

32 weeks today for me, woo hoo! 8 months sounds good! Congrats Hann on rolling on 31 weeks today too!

I'm off for my growth scan this morning so hope the little bugger has put on some weight over the last 4 weeks. 

x


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Jules and happy 32 weeks! Hope the scan goes well! I'm sure he's grown a fair bit in that time - it was tummy that was the worry wasn't it? Hopefully the chocolate and carrot cakes have helped that ;)


----------



## julesjules100

Cheeky woman! I have no idea what you're talking about :)

Yep, little torso. Come on chubby baby!


----------



## Hann12

Lol couldn't resist!! Hopefully he'll be okay - they'll probably change their mind this time and decide he's too big and you'll get to spend the next few weeks worrying he's huge! The joys of the inaccurate growth scans! 

Pulled a muscle in my groin which is really painful! It's running down the inside of my leg and its horrible!! Puts me out of exercise action...shame ;)


----------



## julesjules100

Ack, that sucks Hann. I feel for you. It's incredible how little it takes to strain something these days. Hopefully it will clear up in a couple of days and you can get back to pumping with Erin. 

I'm absolutely with you on the scan - he'll probably be huge now. As you say, measurements are so often out and while he was a bit small, it was still in the normal range x


----------



## Sass827

Congrats on 31 and 32 Hann and Jules! 
Just the words carrot cake make my mouth water! Yum! 
How are they measuring you Jules? Are they just doing fundal height or do you get actual scans? I'm wondering if one might be more accurate than the other (as we're all finding the fundal to be quite off)...


----------



## julesjules100

Just got back. Scans are more accurate than fundal but even scans can be out. Today was a scan. 

No change in the percentile of his abdominal circumference (which is a main driver for estimated weight), which is good so at least he has grown proportionally to last time. Consultant did say they would only be concerned if the baby was say in the 20th percentile for abdominal circumference on one scan and then the next time it had fallen to say the 5th percentile. If they stay around the same percentile then it just typical for that baby. Going back again in 3 weeks to scan again but he reckons the baby is just going to be long and skinny (he has long legs like Mummy and Daddy!). No cute 3D photos really from today as he had his hand up to his face, the cord was in front of him AND he was nuzzling into the placenta. What was cute though was seeing him pout again, smile, stick his tongue out and then do two massive yawns so have a little 3/4D video of that. 

x


----------



## BabyMay

Ttc. I have had issues with low bp. It makes me feel dizzy and my heart races. It makes me feel like I am going to pass out. I was told to eat salty snacks to get my bp up. It has been working but sucks when it happens.


----------



## Hann12

Jules that's great! What percentile is he on then? I can't remember what Annabelle was to be able to compare and see how accurate it all it. She was very skinny and long though :)


----------



## julesjules100

Thanks Hann. It a bit hard to tell on the report as its the scale and not an absolute number but for ab circumference I reckon about 15th percentile. They'll be happy as long as it stays at that level onwards (or goes up). He's then in about 75th percentile for everything else (head etc). They estimated his weight today at 4lbs 1oz, which looking at the scale I'd reckon is about 20-25th percentile for weight in total. x


----------



## Hann12

Jules - just checked and Annabelles legs measured at around the 60th percentile but her tummy was at around 35 percentile. At 36 weeks I had a growth scan and they told me she was 5 pounds 2. They are meant to put on 0.5 pounds a week from 35/36 weeks so on that basis she should have been around 7.5 pounds (as she was 4 days late) but she was 5 pounds 15. I also have commented that at my 32 week appointment my fundal height was exactly 32 weeks. Quite interesting really because either they were out somewhere along the line or she literally didn't grow much after 36 weeks, which again then worries me because that does point to the fact that my placenta wasn't working effectively. Now wondering if I should schedule a private growth scan at 37 weeks just to be in the safe side to check that everything's working okay. But then just because the placenta may not have been effective last time doesn't mean the same would happen this time would it?


----------



## julesjules100

I think it's really tricky - we (and indeed everything we read on last tri weight gain for baby) make the assumption that the gain is linear. My consultant said that they may gain one week and not as much the next etc so it may not have been about the placenta for A and just more her individual growth at that time. As you know, I'm very pro-scan BUT that is of course an expensive stance! Personally I would schedule a growth scan around 36 weeks just to check on things and tell them that you really don't want to know the sex so to be careful not to show you or mention it. I get a lot of comfort from the scans. 

Even if your placenta wasn't working so well towards the end last time, there is no guarantee it would be the same this time (all pregnancies are different, you are different over time too etc etc). 

x


----------



## Hann12

That's what I was thinking jules that hopefully it would work even if it wasn't with Annabelle. I think I might schedule the scan - they aren't that expensive in the scheme of things and I'm thinking it might put my mind at rest (unless they tell me that the baby is huge of course lol!)


----------



## kezziek

jtink28 said:


> just to make all you tiny girls feel better....look how huge i am at 31+2!!
> 
> ignore the weird face i'm making - i couldn't get a good picture in the bathroom mirror at work, and finally got this one, but my face looks weird, haha!
> 
> why does my belly look so huge compared to some of you girls??? i'm short, only 5'3", maybe that's why my belly is so big!

Jtink you look great theres a little person in there who is about 80% cooked, thats what i keep telling myself anyway haha- plus a massive placenta and lots of fluid. I'm short too and my bumps like yours but mines bigger on top too.

Glad scan went well Jules. Hann if you can afford another scan I say go for it to put your mind at rest. I expect you just make little babies rather than a placenta issue as i've heard growth scans can be out by up to two pounds so hopefully it's more that they over estimated her weight last time and she actually grew fine. X


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> That's what I was thinking jules that hopefully it would work even if it wasn't with Annabelle. I think I might schedule the scan - they aren't that expensive in the scheme of things and I'm thinking it might put my mind at rest (unless they tell me that the baby is huge of course lol!)

Hann, funnily enough I was just watching some of these videos about the stages of pregnancy week-on-week and this one for week 35 just mentioned that the baby growth curve flattens off a little from wk 35 to the end of pregnancy, which supports the idea that it's not linear gain. https://www.uds.uk.com/pregnancy/videos/35-weeks-pregnant

x


----------



## Hann12

Oh thanks Jules - its funny because all the 'apps' suggest that the most growth happens in the last 5 weeks lol. Who knows! 
I just checked my measurements using that measurement website to see what percentile I was at 21 weeks and it was around 20-30th percentile (abdominal was 20th) so perhaps it is just a case of small babies and me. Having said that I'll now have a massive one I just know it!!! :)


----------



## TTCBean

Ugh... anyone leaking pee? :( I've noticed when I sneeze or cough it happens. lol or at least I think it's pee!


----------



## Sass827

I agree Hann. Go for the scan. But don't put all of your eggs in their basket, as you know they aren't necessarily right. At my last scan (29 weeks) they said the figured the babies weight by measuring their leg bones. Goes to show how all over the board they are. 
I'm so happy your scan came out well Jules. I think your spot on. They don't know how all babies grow. Maybe some grow consistently and others grow in spurts, just like people. 
I have a friend who went for a 36 week can and they said her LO is 8 lbs and measuring 41 weeks. Funny thing was, you could see a layer of at on lo's belly! Cracked us up!


----------



## Sass827

I sneeze-peed once at 27 weeks. SO odd!


----------



## Sass827

Here's my pic from yesterday. 31 weeks. I cannot believe how big I am and cannot imagine being bigger, but I guess I will be. This might be my last pic in the aqua shirt though - it barely fits me anymore!
 



Attached Files:







14-31weeks.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 23


----------



## TTCBean

Great bump Sass! :)


----------



## pinktiara

Hann12 said:


> Cupcake - good bump and you can see a very definite 'baby' line! Exciting!
> 
> Pink - I only had one stretch mark last time where my belly button was pierced many many years ago, it's pink though but I'm not sure that it ever went white as its only been 19 months since it was last stretched. I am pretty sure I won't get away with just one this time though as I def feel much bigger already! Not looking forward to the stretchies :(

Ya I got off pretty easy my girlfriends whole stomach was covered all part of the game i guess. mine have long since faded in 3 years but i certainly notice them looking pink again thought that was so strange. No new ones yet but theres still two months hah


----------



## jtink28

you look great sass!!!

i'm hoping i fall in my mom's footsteps - she had 5 kids, and not one stretch mark. none for me so far, so fingers crossed!

anyone else _starving_ all the time??? i just ordered my lunch - a huge salad with a cream soda and an oatmeal cookie. i was craving it - that's my excuse. hah!


----------



## missmayhem

anybody else completly exhausted?


----------



## jtink28

haha, yes, totally exhausted! i'm a zombie at work all day. i can't wait for maternity leave.


----------



## jtink28

ladies, just had what feels like period-type cramps for about a minute or so. dull, achy, like AF was on her way. it went away right away, haven't had another since. is that BH?


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> you look great sass!!!
> 
> i'm hoping i fall in my mom's footsteps - she had 5 kids, and not one stretch mark. none for me so far, so fingers crossed!
> 
> anyone else _starving_ all the time??? i just ordered my lunch - a huge salad with a cream soda and an oatmeal cookie. i was craving it - that's my excuse. hah!

Actually for the first time in my whole pregnancy I'm finally NOT starving all the time!! I've had about a week of feeling more like how I used to eat, which is great! Hope it continues (although I'm sure I won't be that lucky lol).

As for the AF type pains being BH, in my experience I'd say no. My BH's are more arresting than painful but every once in a while I will get AF type pains that last for a few mins and then go. I suspect that it may be to do with stretching and they go up into my lower back too and I know on me that that area is a little under pressure at the moment. 

x


----------



## TTCBean

I'm starving all the time!! I woke up at 5 am and had to get an apple and some cheese because I couldn't fall asleep again I was so hungry. I feel like 30ish minutes after a meal I need to have something else, it's insane! This little man is doing some serious growing!


----------



## Hann12

Sass you look great! You are really small so I'm not surprised by the weight increase - you'll lose it I am very sure so try not to worry. 

I'm losing appetite too - back to normal or less than but I am trying to eat still so my blood pressure doesn't get dangerously low again. 

I agree with jules on the AF pains versus BH. BH are more stomach based and pressure of stomach tightening rather than cramping if that makes sense?


----------



## TTCBean

I get AF type pains recently, but I don't get the stomach tightening like I do with BH. I think it's a separate thing, but I have no idea why the AF pains happen. Maybe stretching?


----------



## jtink28

i haven't noticed that i've had any BH. i'm concerned that i haven't!!


----------



## Hann12

Jtink I had none with DD so don't worry :)


----------



## kezziek

Jtink i didn't have any braxton hicks with my first baby either, well none that I noticed xxx

Leaking pee happens to me quite frequently :-( my pelvic floor officially does not seem to exist anymore. I have to wear pantyliners a lot just incase it does happen.

Yep exhausted here too. Getting up the stairs even is just a mammoth task at the moment. I've just started to take iron supplements to see if that helps. I'm trying the drinks first (spatone) mixed with orange juice as the tablets normally make me feel dreadful. I know I have to just stick with it though- the drinks are making me nauseous but i think after a couple of weeks last time the side effects settled down.

Sass you look great. I'm jealous of how trim you are! X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Sass - you look great! :)

Jules - glad your little man is measuring the same % :) how lovely that he has long legs. :)

Hann - I agree get a scan if you're worried, but everyone's right in how far out their estimates can be too. As long as baby and placenta look healthy then size (other then if they're way off either end) shouldn't be too much of a concern. Everyone's different after all. 

Kezzie - I have a huge flight of stairs up to my office and some days it really takes it out of me. X Hope your iron supplements work. X

As for peeing and BH. I've only peed a teeny bit once or twice if I've been in an awkward position and sneezed. Although when my MS was bad I peed a couple of times while wrenching really hard. :( 

I get the occasional tightening. Normally if I'm peeing after holding it too long. It doesn't hurt so much as just feel really hard and weird. Cramps and pains for me have been more stretching related. 

Im super tired every night lately so have taken to getting in bed with the ipad and watching 4OD or BBC iPlayer - I just watched a tv show about adult babies out of sheer perverse curiosity. Sort of wish I hadn't as it's all a bit weird!


----------



## TTCBean

I am so tired most of the day, feels like I can't even think. It sure is a struggle - I hope I snap out of this soon! My iron levels were normal, midwife doesn't think I'll benefit much from an iron supplement. Sleeping has been ROUGH, no matter which side I lay on my hips go numb, constant peeing (seems like hourly), and I've got into this lovely habit of waking and not being able to fall back to sleep for an hour or two. I think it's natures way of sleep training me for when the baby's here, lol!


----------



## Hann12

Ttc that's what happens to me, when I wake I'm up for minimum of 2 hours! I remember it last time really bad towards the end and just lying there thinking that I wished the baby was there to keep me company!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies.

A couple of weeks ago I had that where I was awake for ages in the night, and I also thought it's a shame she's not here to keep me entertained - lol.

Sleeping OK at the moment thankfully, although I do wake up with really really sore ribs if I've been laying wrong, and then I feel like I'm stuck in that position as it hurts so bad I'm scared to move!

Baby is kicking my cervix and bladder laods this morning. It is so uncomfortable and weird - keeps making me jump and gasp and I'm sure people at work think I'm mad! It's also making me have loads of discharge - I got a little worried but checked and it's very milky and white, so I think it's just the pressure of her kicking that's pushing it out!


----------



## missmayhem

Issue I'm having with sleep is boobs getting in the way, not my bump but my boobs...


Just stopped for coffe and had the yummiest mars bar cheesecake


----------



## missmayhem

Oh also getting odd cramps. Never had BH with dd so this is new to me. It's cramps like you get with diarrhoea... Anybody any ideas, wondering if I've eaten something dodgy


----------



## Sass827

Morning ladies! Feeling like we're all going through the same stuff. I'm changing daily from ravenous to not very hungry at all. Really tired almost all the time, but even when I'm not that tired, I have no endurance. 
I only have bh when I overdue it physically or if I'm dehydrated. But I have had the AF like cramps as well. I kind of thought it felt like RLP. I get to meet my delivery dr today, so I will ask her. 
So here's my weird observation of the day: when I'm feeling thirsty (always) my eyes start feeling dry! So stinking weird! Anybody else having this?


----------



## pinktiara

My son (3) has been waking up at 6am which is not normal for him at all so hopefully he goes back to his usual 730 soon i'm tired. the GD doesn't help everytime I eat I feel like i could instantly sleep I don't see the dietician etc till next friday so thats lame. I drrink a ton of water a day always followed the rule of half my weight in ounces I just stop drinking about 2 hours before bedtime so I am only up about two times a night to pee which is nice. I cant believe Its only 8 weeks to go this saturday time has been flying by got my Avent bottles coming in the mail today my diaper bag came the other day so exciting and i have been getting awesome deals online!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Afternoon ladies. :)

I'm super thristy all the time too, and my nose and eyes have been dry - but I think it might be all the plants starting to come out for spring.

I booked a 4d scan today - for a week tomorrow.

I know 32 weeks is pretty late, but I so want to see her and check she's OK and that she's definitely a she!


----------



## Hann12

Pink - my DD is suddenly waking at 6/6.15am every morning! Only started this week but I'm not loving it either - weird coincidence!!


----------



## MightyMom

My mom told me that she read at 31 weeks the baby starts to compress your stomach and digestive tract, slowing it down. This causes increased gas and burping. So if you're getting AF type cramps, it's probably gas or BM trying to squeeze through your intestines. Apparently it only gets worse until the baby is born. And since she mentioned it, I do remember being REALLY gassy with DD! This one, not so much yet but I have been burpy lately so I'm sure it's coming.


----------



## Lady H

Cupcake my hay fever has started as there is a lot of tree pollen from the willows about. Makes me wheezy and I get a cough.


----------



## missmayhem

clocks go forward soon so hopefully that will help you little one sleep better


----------



## pinktiara

that is strange I think im gonna have to move his bedtime to later hes usually asleep by 8 and sleeps 11 or so hours but I think as hes getting bigger he doesnt need to sleep as much so might do bedtime at 830 see how that goes. Time changes usually go ok for him so we shall see haha


----------



## TTCBean

I got a hair cut today, feels so good! I was starting to feel so blah. My hair dresser surprised me and said she wants to give me a free wash and hair style the day of my baby shower!! Wow! I am not close to her or anything... made my day!!


----------



## pinktiara

awe thats awesome always good to remember yourself too I get my highlights and cut every 3 months keeps me feeling normal lol


----------



## Hann12

I hate getting my highlights and hair done but I love the way it looks and feels afterwards! That's so nice about your hairdresser!

Pink - I couldn't change the bedtime, I love 7pm when I get nights to myself and I know she's all happy and snuggly asleep! Hope it works though!


----------



## pinktiara

Ya Carter is 3 now and I notice as he gets older hes needing less than his usual 13 hour sleep haha which hes been sleeping since he was a baby. He doesn't nap yet passed out today watching a movie so clearly 6am doesn't work for him either. We usually put him in bed at 730 and he lays in bed talking and whatever till 8 when he passes out and generally sleeps till 730 sometimes 8 he always switches it up so this 6am thing could just be another switch that hopefully goes back lol


----------



## pinktiara

finally have an app to see the dr doing my c section april 16th ugh she better give me a date or im gonna lose it lol. Will be at 39 weeks but hubby needs to book time off and would be nice to have a date for it.


----------



## Sass827

I farted so much yesterday that I cried hysterically. Like the biggest, loudest, longest farts of all time. I just feel like a gross person. I'm so embarrassed by myself. 
My dr said cramps are totally normal from here out. Baby is head down now- yay! 
She also gave me a little reality check- she said "from 32 weeks on, if you go into labor, we won't stop it." That's only a week away! Ah! 
She also said she doesn't do episiotomy and the perineal massage might help.


----------



## MightyMom

Sass827 said:


> I farted so much yesterday that I cried hysterically. Like the biggest, loudest, longest farts of all time. I just feel like a gross person. I'm so embarrassed by myself.
> My dr said cramps are totally normal from here out. Baby is head down now- yay!
> She also gave me a little reality check- she said "from 32 weeks on, if you go into labor, we won't stop it." That's only a week away! Ah!
> She also said she doesn't do episiotomy and the perineal massage might help.

Oh my goodness, they don't stop labor after 32 weeks?? :wacko: I'm not ready! LOL about the gas!! My DH is so good natured about it all, he was cracking jokes last time I was pregnant. There's a comedian who talks about the "walking farts" and I never really got it until I was pregnant and now that joke cracks me up!

As far as no episiotomy, it's fallen out of practice for doctors to do them, however if you can "labor down" it will keep you from tearing. I'd ask your doctor about it. :)


----------



## JaysBaby

I haven't checked in for a bit... I turned 28 weeks yesterday and to celebrate baby girl decided to make an entrance.. This is the second time I've gone into preterm labor it took 3 shots of terbutaline and a bag of iv fluids to stop her... Lucky for me it's only contractions I'm not dilating... We(hubby and I) are pretty sure I will be put on bed rest because if I stand up longer Han 20 minutes or walk longer than 15 then contractions start:( I'm afraid... I am not ready to have a baby in the nicu deff. Tops my list of all time scariest experiences... I REALLY hope she stays in until 40 weeks(or at least until my doc decideds to answer the phone I've been on hold for an hour)


----------



## julesjules100

Sass827 said:


> So here's my weird observation of the day: when I'm feeling thirsty (always) my eyes start feeling dry! So stinking weird! Anybody else having this?

We're composed of 60-70% water (depending on age) - if I don't drink enough water in the day for some reason then the first thing that happens is my eyes dry out, whether I'm preggo or not. It's an indicator that you need to drink something x


----------



## julesjules100

JaysBaby said:


> I haven't checked in for a bit... I turned 28 weeks yesterday and to celebrate baby girl decided to make an entrance.. This is the second time I've gone into preterm labor it took 3 shots of terbutaline and a bag of iv fluids to stop her... Lucky for me it's only contractions I'm not dilating... We(hubby and I) are pretty sure I will be put on bed rest because if I stand up longer Han 20 minutes or walk longer than 15 then contractions start:( I'm afraid... I am not ready to have a baby in the nicu deff. Tops my list of all time scariest experiences... I REALLY hope she stays in until 40 weeks(or at least until my doc decideds to answer the phone I've been on hold for an hour)

Jays - so sorry to read this. It must be so distressing for you. Lets hope though that all the intervention will keep LO in there for a bit longer :hugs: x


----------



## TTCBean

,


----------



## Hann12

Great photo ttc!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow! Beautiful TTC!! 

JaysBaby - I hope things all calm down for you and your baby stays put a while longer. Xxx

Had my midwife run antenatal class today. It was really great actually, met some lovely girls who'll hopefully I'll stay friends with. And was really useful so I'm glad we went. :)


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you girls! :flower:


----------



## Sass827

I hope you're feeling better jays baby! Must have been scary. I had some bad bh after a bit of walking today. Freaked me out. I cannot imagine early labor. Did it really hurt? 
I wish I looked like you ttc! You look so fit and proper! Adorable!


----------



## jtink28

anyone else having leg cramps?

i've been having severe leg cramps for the past few weeks. i've been downing water, stretching and taking warm baths - nothing helps. my husband just finished rubbing my calves, and when i stood up, i got another cramp. i'm seriously tired of it - going to mention it at my 32 week appt. on tuesday. i dread going to sleep now, because i'm afraid the cramps will wake me up in the night. i feel like a zombie all day :(


----------



## mnonie

can you add me im 28th may x


----------



## lpjkp

Second attempt at seeing our naughty monkey today in 4D...lets see how it goes and if he decides to give me a mothers day treat and show his face this time!xx


----------



## Hann12

Good luck LP - hope it goes well!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Happy Mother's Day to the UK ladies!!!


----------



## JaysBaby

julesjules100 said:


> JaysBaby said:
> 
> 
> I haven't checked in for a bit... I turned 28 weeks yesterday and to celebrate baby girl decided to make an entrance.. This is the second time I've gone into preterm labor it took 3 shots of terbutaline and a bag of iv fluids to stop her... Lucky for me it's only contractions I'm not dilating... We(hubby and I) are pretty sure I will be put on bed rest because if I stand up longer Han 20 minutes or walk longer than 15 then contractions start:( I'm afraid... I am not ready to have a baby in the nicu deff. Tops my list of all time scariest experiences... I REALLY hope she stays in until 40 weeks(or at least until my doc decideds to answer the phone I've been on hold for an hour)
> 
> Jays - so sorry to read this. It must be so distressing for you. Lets hope though that all the intervention will keep LO in there for a bit longer :hugs: xClick to expand...

Thanks I was in the hospital again last night for preterm labor (again) so now I'm on bed rest/pelvic rest... I'm going to go crazy I have an almost 5 year old son that depends on me to do the things daddy doesn't know how to do... Ahhhh but as long as my daughter is ok then ill deal... They do not know why I keep having contractions but if I even stand up to change my shirt I start getting them... I'm afraid of being hospitalized or put on bed rest for the remainder of my pregnancy..


*Question*
I started out this pregnancy weighing 93lbs now (at 28+2) I weigh 107lbs so I've gained 14lbs and I plan on gaining at least another 20-25 in the next 3 months... My question is- is this not enough weight? I know I started out 
(a little) underweight but the nurse made me feel like I starve myself she was all "are you eating?" "You know there are shakes that will help you gain weight" it mad me mad... I drank those "shakes that help you gain weight" and they did nothing but suppress my apatite... I think I'm doing fine as far as weight gain what do you think?


----------



## julesjules100

JaysBaby said:


> Thanks I was in the hospital again last night for preterm labor (again) so now I'm on bed rest/pelvic rest... I'm going to go crazy I have an almost 5 year old son that depends on me to do the things daddy doesn't know how to do... Ahhhh but as long as my daughter is ok then ill deal... They do not know why I keep having contractions but if I even stand up to change my shirt I start getting them... I'm afraid of being hospitalized or put on bed rest for the remainder of my pregnancy..
> 
> 
> *Question*
> I started out this pregnancy weighing 93lbs now (at 28+2) I weigh 107lbs so I've gained 14lbs and I plan on gaining at least another 20-25 in the next 3 months... My question is- is this not enough weight? I know I started out
> (a little) underweight but the nurse made me feel like I starve myself she was all "are you eating?" "You know there are shakes that will help you gain weight" it mad me mad... I drank those "shakes that help you gain weight" and they did nothing but suppress my apatite... I think I'm doing fine as far as weight gain what do you think?

Have a read if this which gives you optimal weight gain ranges based on BMI https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a554810/weight-gain-in-pregnancy x


----------



## lpjkp

Hi ladies!!

Just got back from our second attempt at our 4D scan...it's been the most amazing Mommy-To-Be Day present I could ever wish for seeing our little man on the screen!

It made me cry seeing him smiling and making crying faces, and he is so gorgeous!! Obviously I'm a little biased! He is IDENTICAL to his daddy, too :)

I've put up one of the photos of him crying! It's so cute!x
 



Attached Files:







LOREN_22.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 6









LOREN_9.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5









LOREN_11.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5









LOREN_10.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kezziek

Oh jtink you poor thing :-( cramps are horrible. The only thing that has been keeping mine at bay has been taking an extra magnesium supplement in the evenings. I'm trying to make sure that i have all my other fruit and veg too but it seems to be this extra magnesium thats really helping as when i ran out of it last week the cramps came back at night. I start taking it again and they ease off. I don't find that stretching helps only putting my weight fully on the affected leg to ease the pain. Hope they start to ease off/settle down for you soon hun xxx

Happy Mothers day to uk ladies  have had an exhausting day but it has been nice. My boys don't understand the concept of it yet but i've had some nice handmade cards from them and chocolate from the hubby. 

JaysBaby how scary for you love! Hope it all settles down xxx

Lpjkp- how cute are those pics!! Lovely xxxx


----------



## MightyMom

JaysBaby said:


> *Question*
> I started out this pregnancy weighing 93lbs now (at 28+2) I weigh 107lbs so I've gained 14lbs and I plan on gaining at least another 20-25 in the next 3 months... My question is- is this not enough weight? I know I started out
> (a little) underweight but the nurse made me feel like I starve myself she was all "are you eating?" "You know there are shakes that will help you gain weight" it mad me mad... I drank those "shakes that help you gain weight" and they did nothing but suppress my apatite... I think I'm doing fine as far as weight gain what do you think?

Ignore the nurse and anyone who tells you there is a minimum YOU need to gain while pregnant. That is just ignorant. It doesn't matter how much YOU gain, only that the BABY is gaining appropriately. So stop checking the scale. As long as you are eating well, taking prenatals, and keeping VERY hydrated (since you've had PTL twice now), then forget about the rest. You're doing fine mama!
Also, as for the PTL, I would very much recommend you try to rest as much as possible. I know that it will drive you crazy being so early in the pregnancy and feeling like you have to help your DH handle the kids, but he just needs to dive in on his own. Anything you can do to keep your stress down is good. You may want to switch to baths (have your DH draw the bath for you) so you don't have to stand for a shower. Think of every week you are on bedrest as a gift to your baby that will last them a lifetime in benefits to their development. :)



lpjkp said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Just got back from our second attempt at our 4D scan...it's been the most amazing Mommy-To-Be Day present I could ever wish for seeing our little man on the screen!
> 
> It made me cry seeing him smiling and making crying faces, and he is so gorgeous!! Obviously I'm a little biased! He is IDENTICAL to his daddy, too :)
> 
> I've put up one of the photos of him crying! It's so cute!x

OMG what adorable pictures!! Look at that face, too cute! I'm going in for 4D pics in a week, I hope they turn out that good!



kezziek said:


> Oh jtink you poor thing :-( cramps are horrible. The only thing that has been keeping mine at bay has been taking an extra magnesium supplement in the evenings. I'm trying to make sure that i have all my other fruit and veg too but it seems to be this extra magnesium thats really helping as when i ran out of it last week the cramps came back at night. I start taking it again and they ease off. I don't find that stretching helps only putting my weight fully on the affected leg to ease the pain. Hope they start to ease off/settle down for you soon hun xxx

Great advice about the magnesium, I'll have to grab some to have on hand!

I'm so jealous of you ladies who have a DH who understand the Mother's Day thing. My DH has NO CLUE. My "first" Mother's Day I was pregnant, but I still thought it should have counted. Then the first one with DD, DH did NOTHING. Not a card, not flowers, zilch. He was like "I thought you didn't want that stuff!" I'm like "For stupid holidays like Valentines Day, but MOTHER'S DAY IS DIFFERENT!" (I'm very irrational about that.)


----------



## Hann12

Mighty I am with you on the DH and Mother's Day, third Mother's Day in a row that I've cried! First one I expected a mummy to be card (got nothing), second I expected something thoughtful for my first Mother's Day and I got a card (but he gave his mum a framed photo on my daughter!) and this year I got a card and a £5 bunch of my MIL's favourite flowers while he sent his mum a £25 bunch of my favourite flowers! Nothing else. He then said he would buy me a mirror for the toilet which we were planning to buy anyway so not a special gift for me and not thoughtful. I really thought after last year he had got the message but apparently not. So I had a rubbish Mother's Day as I couldn't stop crying, some of which was probably hormones but still :(

LP - I love your photos, they are really good ones and so nice that he looks like your DH already


----------



## TTCBean

lpjkp, I LOVE the facial expressions of your boy!!! So adorable. I wish I could see what my baby was up to!


----------



## lpjkp

I feel for you ladies with the whole Mother's Day thing...I'm not a mommy until Jenson arrives, but I worry that my hubby won't think to buy a card (This is going off his track record of buying me one birthday card in the 4 years we've been together!)...I'm just going to comfort myself in the fact that I've got a few years to train Jenson properly to want to buy his mommy something for mothers day :)

Thanks everyone about my photos...I can't stop staring at them thinking how much my little one actually looks like a baby in there now!! It's amazing!x


----------



## Hann12

I'd say try and drop as many hints as possible LP but I wasn't very successful! He has come home from work with a load of goodies for me so he has redeemed himself! 

I remember feeling the same about my 4D photos of DD, so nice to have. This time we haven't had one done as DH wanted to keep what they look like as a surprise. I think it's nice to do though!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awwww Hann. :( Poor you sweetie.

Do you do lots for him for Father's Day?

5 days until my 4d scan. I hope they're as good as yours LP!!!


----------



## lpjkp

Well if all else fails cupcake,sit upside down in the passenger seat of the car and drink red bull...desperate times call for desperate measures,but it finally worked for me and I got to see him properly!!! Can't wait to see piccies!xx


----------



## lpjkp

Awww hann,im glad he has redeemed himself!! Men eh? They don't seem to think unless us women spell it out to them! :) xx


----------



## pinktiara

My hubby has been pretty good about getting me flowers and such on mothers days and now he takes my son who's 3 out with him to pick the card so its even more special but I was pregnant with my son for my first "mothers day" and got nothing lol men really do need things spelt out for them . Im kind of excited to have baby number two before mothers day literally days before!!


----------



## jtink28

a man at work just asked me, "when is that baby coming out?" and before i could answer, said, "it's twins, right?" 

as if i couldn't feel fatter and grosser.


----------



## Hann12

jtink28 said:


> a man at work just asked me, "when is that baby coming out?" and before i could answer, said, "it's twins, right?"
> 
> as if i couldn't feel fatter and grosser.

Stupid ignorant man! Try not to worry, you look great! My MIL told me I was looking rather sizeable last week - wanted to punch her as I'm not that big - and she's got a huge belly (bigger than mine!), felt like replying 'as do you!' But of course I didn't!


----------



## jtink28

haha, hann, i've got such a quick tongue (much to my regret) that i probably would have said that to my MIL!!!! hilarious! :)


----------



## Hann12

I should be more like you - instead I just let it fester in me with deep resentment of her! She's annoying in every way though!


----------



## jtink28

i have terrible in-law's - they're not rude on purpose, they're just super, ultra religious and clueless. 

my solution? i rarely see them - i avoid it at all costs. i am ashamed to admit it, but i have crohn's disease, and i use that fact to my advantage with them sooo often - "sorry, i can't make it, i'm having a terrible crohn's flare-up right now," or "i just got my medication infusion, and can't be around anyone for a few days due to germs." 

now i'm using the crohn's AND pregnancy - "sorry, i can't come to easter. i'll be just about 36 weeks pregnant, and that's too much travelling for me right now." 

hahahaa!


----------



## Hann12

I don't blame you! Thankfully mine live 4 hours away so we don't see them often however my mil has a real thing for skyping and would spent hours every day on Skype to us if she could. She's rude about my house work when she does stay (she's borderline OCD with her cleaning), and she always comes and stays for a minimum of 3 days at a time, she's coming twice in the next 2 weeks which is a killer! She also moans to each of her sons about each other - it was her wedding anniversary last week, her birthday on the fri and Mother's Day on the Sunday. We sent her a birthday card but it didn't arrive on the right day (it was sent in time so not our fault), we didn't send an anniversary card but we never do, and she got a big bunch of flowers and chocolates on the sat for Mother's Day. She actually had the cheek to moan to her youngest son (who then text my husband telling him off!) that we hadn't bothered to send her any cards and she had no presents either!! Umm big bunch of flowers and chocolates?? And she's here next week and DH had told her she would get her birthday present then. It's totally unnecessary for her to whinge as there's nothing to moan about (she also got 3 Skype sessions over 2 days with us!) but she just can't help herself but moan and try to get sympathy from her sons because she otherwise feels like they forget about her! Total attention seeker!


----------



## jtink28

omg, hann, you definitely have it worse!!!!! i would die if my in-laws discovered skype (thank god they have no clue what it is!!)

she sounds like a nasty piece of work! at least they live 4 hours away (which is still probably not far enough!!!)


----------



## Hann12

She is a nightmare!! She just text me to say that her birthday card still hasn't arrived! Not sure what I'm meant to do about it - it was posted in time for her birthday! It's like she doesn't believe we've sent one! We skyped her on her birthday soits not like we forgot her birthday! Just so annoying as it just gives her something else to moan about!


----------



## Sass827

Ugh...in laws. Some of them are always looking for a fight.


----------



## MightyMom

LOL, she sounds awful. But I can beat that.

My MIL facebooked my SIL (who was scheduled to be induced this morning) asking if she could postpone the induction...so SHE COULD GET A RIDE TO WORK.

My DH told me and we laughed because if she ever said something like that to me I would have some choice words. Luckily she does not talk to us, and we don't talk to her. So it's only poor SIL who has to deal with the shrew.


----------



## Hann12

Wow she sounds special too!! My DH thankfully understands that she's a pain, although he does make excuses for her but mainly because he's embarrassed by stuff she does and says.


----------



## Sass827

I love these mil stories! I get to see my nightmare in law this coming weekend, so the anxiety is already mounting. Your story is hysterical mm. Just straight up ignorant. Sometimes my mil is ignorant, occasionally inappropriate, but usually just really ditzy. I'm hoping for the ditzy version this weekend, as its the easiest to laugh off. 

I wrote a long pst two nights ago but my Internet kicked out before it posted. Just wanted to congratulate lp on the beautiful scan pics.


----------



## pinktiara

We live below my inlaws and my hubbys brother and sister 20/22 there so ridiculously loud wake me up every morning wake my son up all the time they stomp around the house its relentless. We moved here for a year to get back on our feet when hubby changed jobs I love my inlaws but not living below them ugh I moved out at 16 I couldn't imagine being in a room in my parents home at there age there the most ignorant spoiled brats ever. We live in the full basement suite below and that's already embarassing we are moving after baby comes. My mother in law is pretty cool except when she lets my 3 year old do stuff she knows I don't like like going on facebook um hes 3 not 30. Or when I tell him no to something and she goes and does it and says were at grammas its ok like no its not don't undermine me. Nothing makes me crazier than someone parenting my kid when im right there!!


----------



## Sass827

I have a feeling my mil will try to undermine me once dd is here. Fortunately, I have a very sharp tongue.


----------



## kezziek

Ob you poor ladies! Would drive me crazy! My Mil is great but she does have a sharp tongue, she says things without thinking and I often have to bite me tongue. At the moment there are plenty of insensitive comments about the size of my bump but i'm steadily getting used to these as it's not just her making them. My husband and his friend had a conversation at the weekend about how big i was as I waddled towards them, I was not impressed to be called chunky and a big bertha by my DH i can tell you, although he was mostly just trying to wind me up. I'm going to start telling strangers that I'm due in two weeks not eight just to shut them up lol  x


----------



## kezziek

32 weeks bump
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-12 22.41.17.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3









2013-03-12 22.39.56.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CupcakeBaby

That's a beautiful bump Kezzie. Xxx

My MIL is very lovely. Although she's very set in her ways so will not accept if we tell her something baby related that doesn't fit her way. 

That being said I know she'd never stop us doing what we're planning and she even herself said at the weeked that what really matter is that babies are loved and we all have different ways to parent. 

She does have an idiot boyfriend though who sticks his nose in when really our baby is nothing to do with him at all. :( 

Had my consultant appointment today, which I was nervous fr but all went well and I can have a natural birth so that's great news. :)

Tour of the new birthing centre in 2 weeks so I'm excited!!


----------



## TTCBean

I'm lucky overall with my MIL. She doesn't talk to us much, but when we see her (only for holidays and birthdays) she is pleasant. She is supportive of my choice to home birth and is helping my SIL host a baby shower for me.

Saw my midwife today and my little boy is head down, no more breech! He is in the posterior position though but my midwife isn't worried. Measured 32cm at 32 weeks so doing great :) blood pressure, etc was good too!


----------



## Sass827

Kezz- your bump is just the same as mine! I'd punch my DH in the face if I heard him calling me names. My one neighbor has been asking comments about the size of me and the other preggers in the neighorhood and DH is ready to fight him. Jerk! Seriously, we're making people here. No need for name calling. 
I think you should start telling people you're due right now, then dump a bottle of water behind yourself ( a la Gloria from modern family). It would be hilarious!


----------



## lpjkp

Kezzie, your bump looks fantastic! Love it!

My little one has been head down since my 28 week appointment, and seems very cosy in that position...I had my growth scan yesterday and it's just me measuring like a mini elephant! Jenson is approximately 4lb 5.4oz, and they found it difficult to measure his head because it was so low down behind my pubic bone...aren't I feeling it!!

OOOOOHHHHHMMYYYYGOOODDD! I am SOO ill! I've caught some bug off my husband, and it's hit me like a ton of bricks...every muscle in my body aches, I can't stop coughing or throwing up, I got NO sleep last night due to lower back cramps...not good :(


----------



## Hann12

LP you have relieved me somewhat - I feel sooo much bigger than I was with DD, I had an Nct thing last night and only one of the other girls was bigger than me so I'm getting a bit worried! I was going to have a scan to see what size the baby was but I then got worried that I might be told it is big then I'll just spend the rest of the time panicking which will do me no good. So I'm just going to hope that the baby is a normal size like yours and its just us that feel big!! 
I hope you feel better soon. I feel like I've been hit by a car, less than 7 hours sleep in 2 days as DD is teething with a temp of 102 with medication. Not a fun time, DH is away too :(


----------



## jtink28

kezzie, you look great! we are about the same size, and this is only my first! you look super!

had a fun moment at my doctor's yesterday (i get to go every 2 weeks now until 36 weeks, then i'll go every week. fun, fun)
i had thought that maybe i felt the baby's head down low, but wasn't sure. i asked the doctor about it, and he said, yep, that is definitely the baby's head! so surreal and crazy that i can feel his little head!!

that was the only fun part of the appt, lol! measuring exactly on target, and i weigh as much as a house. i have never seen the scale go up so high! doc says it looks like i'm retaining a ton of fluid, and will probably lose about 25 pounds before i even leave the hospital. hope he's right!!!! :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey Ladies, just checking in, havent been on for about a Month :/... Ive missed loads, been finding the emotional side of everything with the losses and then feeling guilty because im happy im pregnant with Layla too much to handle, so avoided BNB.

So today ive bit the bullet and decided to catch up with everyone :), I hope us and Babies are doing fine?

AFM: Cant believe im 33weeks already, time has flown by and im in the midst of preparing Hospital bags :happydance:, it feels sooo surreal. Anyways seen aneathetist and im allowed to be awake when i have my section, phew! that bit i was dreading alot, i may have to have a MRI/MRA after i have Layla providing i dont develop a headache etc, but if not ill just have my routine MRI in June :)... Shes head down, which makes no odds to having a section, her heartbeat is fine and my belly is measuring dot on 33weeks... Blood Pressure has crept up ever so slightly so im seeing the Midwife every week now till 39weeks to make sure it doesnt go too high. Oh and ive got the dread SPD and shes engaged OUCH lol... 

Is anyone experiencing Braxton Hicks??? I got my first lot around 20 weeks, but yesterday i had them all day and there started to get like every 10 minutes and then today there here again :/ Sooo hope its just braxton hicks lol i was in very slow labour with my 1st for 3 days but i was overdue lol


x


----------



## pinktiara

My MIL has 5 kids so I guess she figures shes done this before so she knows what shes doing which is true to a certain extent but this isn't the 80's haha. I really cant wait to move its put alot of stress on our relationship and we will get along much better once were out again. when i comes to grand kids its give them what they want so they dont get upset haha.


----------



## pinktiara

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hey Ladies, just checking in, havent been on for about a Month :/... Ive missed loads, been finding the emotional side of everything with the losses and then feeling guilty because im happy im pregnant with Layla too much to handle, so avoided BNB.
> 
> So today ive bit the bullet and decided to catch up with everyone :), I hope us and Babies are doing fine?
> 
> AFM: Cant believe im 33weeks already, time has flown by and im in the midst of preparing Hospital bags :happydance:, it feels sooo surreal. Anyways seen aneathetist and im allowed to be awake when i have my section, phew! that bit i was dreading alot, i may have to have a MRI/MRA after i have Layla providing i dont develop a headache etc, but if not ill just have my routine MRI in June :)... Shes head down, which makes no odds to having a section, her heartbeat is fine and my belly is measuring dot on 33weeks... Blood Pressure has crept up ever so slightly so im seeing the Midwife every week now till 39weeks to make sure it doesnt go too high. Oh and ive got the dread SPD and shes engaged OUCH lol...
> 
> Is anyone experiencing Braxton Hicks??? I got my first lot around 20 weeks, but yesterday i had them all day and there started to get like every 10 minutes and then today there here again :/ Sooo hope its just braxton hicks lol i was in very slow labour with my 1st for 3 days but i was overdue lol
> 
> 
> x

Been a long time glad all is well!! I have had BH since the early weeks it is just annoying as heck. Ended up with GD so i get my monitor and stuff on friday between this and my gallstones im about over being pregnant haha. Have an app April 16th to find out my csection date only 7 and a half weeks to go hard to believe it.


----------



## TTCBean

I am starting to get together my cloth diaper stash and I was thinking this morning: what if I don't like the ones I've purchased and/or I don't like cloth diapering in general? The thought makes my head hurt as I've spent so much money already and need to still spend a lot more to get my full stash (I have 15 so far and would like another 15). I love looking at the diapers, they are so adorable and addictive! I purchased 3 newborn size AIO's today and LOVE them, but no idea if baby's bottom will! Hoping it's all a go and cloth diapering suits my little man. The thought of using disposables doesn't sit well with me, the waste for the environment and the chemicals used...

All this over thinking might be due to the fact that I am a little bored (sahw with 0 to no energy makes me a little stir-crazy!!) and OH SO ANXIOUS to meet my little man! I keep rearranging things, reading about everything possible, etc.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm exactly the same TTCBean.

I figure if I don't like them then I'll sell the ones I dislike (great resale value) and will have lots of money!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Omg I have woken with the worst hip pain this morning and it feels like she is about to fall out at any second! I lost count how many times I had to get up an pee last night which works just great with my insomnia!

My Braxton hicks feel almost constant now. Everything I seem to do brings them on. Luckily I've only had a handful of really painful ones so I know it's just my uterus preparing itself.

I can't wait till next Thursday for my growth scan so I can see how big this bubbas going to be.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Hann12

Hi Babee glad you are okay!

Cloth nappies - you will find a preference but its not so bad as you hear from others that some just don't work - they all seen to work just fine but some need changing more and you find a preference over some. If you've never used disposables you will be fine with cloth, it took me a while to get into the swing of it and even now I have days when I just use disposables but in general I'd say I'm 75% using cloth during the day on DD and its going well. I like ittis as they are slimline but they don't last as long, fuzzi bunz/pockets are great as they last a long time especially if you add an extra booster, and the best at no leaks at all are flips. 
Funnily enough I've just messaged a girl selling 3 very girly nappies to buy them as they are gorgeous even though I have no idea if I am having a girl!! I actually think I'm having a boy lol! I'll just have to resell them if that's the case!

Foxy - hope you are okay


----------



## MightyMom

I've been tempering my cloth nappy habit. DD has ended up with quite the stash, and she's about ready to potty train! Boo. No more cute butt. Well, that just means that DS needs some, right? I've purchased a newborn size AI2 and I'm going to trace out the pattern and attempt to make a newborn stash with some adorable knit fabric I got and minky. I also bought a couple of really cute OS and I'll see if I can't figure out a pattern for those too! It'll be a while before I need them though and I may just buy one nappy every other week from this seller because hers are so cute! (God, it is an addiction isn't it?)


----------



## kezziek

Hi Babee! Lovely to hear from you, it's getting exciting how close we are getting isn't it? And you will be one of the first to deliver too  

Poor Foxy- i really feel for you as my nights are pretty rubbish too most of the time. Yet bless me with an afternoon nap and I could stay there for hours! The peeing is doing my head in now. I'm taking ranitidine for heartburn as the gaviscon just wasn't cutting it. 

Yay I only have two weeks left at work after this one! So relieved that the end is in sight. Although it won't be much more relaxing being home with my two energetic boys it will still be nicer than dragging myself out of bed very early after no sleep etc etc at least i can sit and cuddle mine on the sofa and let them watch a bit of a dvd and read books when it all gets a bit too much to cope with. I'm so slow at work and getting a bit forgetful and struggling with the pain and so i really need these two weeks to fly for their sake too lol. Also I have so much to do, the house needs a deep clean and i have to reorganise all the bedrooms, sort clothes out etc. I really feel for you ladies who still have a long stint left at work :( <3 <3 

I had my whooping cough vaccine today which was fine at the time but man my arm hurts now! I've not experienced that with a vaccine before. I have a lot of sympathy for my little man who had his preschool booster jabs today too. I was dreading it but he was so brave bless him. He got jabbed in both arms but didn't cry or make a fuss. He enjoyed picking his stickers after from the nurse and I took him to buy a little treat in the shop afterwards too so he was quite chuffed. Next time I will be at the surgery for vaccinations it will be with this little one, i still get anxious even though it's my third i just hate inflicting that pain on them :-/ but much easier when they are tiny as you can quickly feed them and they go off to sleep and forget about it real quick.


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Kezz I know what you mean! I took video of my DD getting her shots and it just hurts my heart. She was just laying there all content and then the silent scream of WHAT JUST BIT ME?! comes, poor weebil!!


----------



## pinktiara

Mason is having a party tonight holy rolling all over the place haha I have only gained 15 lbs dr said I should probably not gain much more because of the diabetes which is fine I dont want to gain much more. He is measuring right on with my first he was always ahead and I packed on 50 lbs so im glad this is going better. Im on two week apps too plus the diabetes specialist ugh I have a 2 hour clinic this friday for my monitor and such 2 friggin hours bah but hubby will be with me so it wont be too bad he comes to all my appointments which I appreciate and am thankful he can manage his own work schedule to make that happen because i forget everything haha


----------



## JaysBaby

Went to maternal fetal today... Immy weighs 2lbs15oz and she 15in long... Yay 75th percentile..


----------



## Hann12

That's great Jays baby! 

Pink - glad the diabetes is going okay - hopefully the diet won't be too annoying either - and not too long to do it now. 

Can't believe we are getting closer and closer! I think I'm 32 weeks today so 8ish to go! 
Also got my whooping cough jab today too


----------



## CupcakeBaby

The whooping cough was pretty painful for me too. And my injection site swelled up or a few days and stayed bruised for 2 weeks. 

The nurse and midwife did say to me it's normal due to the fact that its a lot thicker liquid than most vaccines apparently. 

My flu one I wouldn't even have known I'd had it but I felt the whooping cough go in. So I certainly believe its different. 

Oh well. More than worth it to protect our babies. 

I've got my 31w appointment this morning. Love my midwife so looking forward to it. :)


----------



## lpjkp

Good luck with your midwife appointment cupcake!!

Great news about baby's growth JaysBaby!

Ouch, the braxton hicks don't sound very comfortable foxy...I've noticed them on occasions, but they thankfully haven't been too bad for me yet!

The whooping cough vaccine was a bunch of poop to be fair...I couldn't sleep on my arm for like a week!! I should really have put more thought into which side I liked sleeping on before I got it done!

AFM: I feel so much more functional this morning...the fever/nasty first few days of the cold seems to have died down and I got a decent night's sleep last night...the only absolute killer now is the painful cough I've got...my throat is raw from the vomiting and coughing, and is giving me 24/7 heartburn :( 

On the plus side, Jenson has been an absolutely crazy little bugger in there the last couple of days...my gosh, how can a baby move so much?! I always thought I had a really lazy laid back baby in there, but he seems to have really ramped up lately!x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

The whooping cough jab is a killer!!!... i didnt realise just how much one teeny tiny injection hurts like hell afterwards... It pained for about a week or so after i had it done, thankfully i got it done in my left arm and i sleep on my right :)

Re the cloth nappies, i say you'll end up sticking with them more if you have never ever used disposables, because you have nothing else to compare too. I havent used nappies on my kids for years about 4-5 as my youngest toilet trained himself very early on. So im hoping i cant remember what it was like and so cloth nappying will be good for us lol... Ive also "Copied" the design off the Bum Genius BTP Nappy, i figured alot of parents rate them quite good, so thought ill make some exactly the same :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Lovely to have you back Babee. :)

I got my WC jab in my right arm too, as I have to sleep on my left or else my ribs hurt too much.

Midwife went great, she is so lovely and chatty. I asked her where baby is and she's head down with her back along my left side and her bum up between my ribs.

Good news. :)


----------



## Hann12

Good tips girls, I'll get mine in my right arm then! 

Cupcake - great position, glad the appointment went well!

Off for a nap, DD has tonsillitis and DH still abroad, exhausted!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hope you nap well Hann. Xx


----------



## lpjkp

Ow :( I've had cramp running down the back of my right thigh from my bum to my calf for the last hour and it isn't easing!


----------



## kezziek

Ouch lpjkp! Could be baby pressing on a nerve, have a walk about and see if you can get him to move xxx

Ooh ladies i thought my arm would feel bruised for a couple of days not a week! I should have asked for it in my right arm as im trying to sleep on my left side as much as possible so it's just another thing to to be cross about at night when trying to get comfy in bed.

Mightmom that silent scream they do when they get their jabs is the worse and when they look at you with sheer horror as though to say 'oh Mummy what have you done to me!' i was such a wimp with my first babies ever jabs and made my MIL come and hold him whilst he got them so he wouldn't associate me with the pain lol. They are still good friends now so i don't think it made much difference hehe. I have been brave ever since though and gone on my own but definately hate it with a vengeance apart from feeling v.lucky that we have access to such things.x x

Hope scan gos well today foxy <3


----------



## kezziek

Poor Hann sleep well love <3 <3 xxx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks I had a nice hours sleep. Trying to actually sew the patchwork quilt this afternoon as my mums here with her sewing machine so just going to try to sew it now on that rather than by hand. I can't really be bothered, seems like a lot of effort but I know it will be worth it when its done! Everything seems like an effort at the moment though lol!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Can't remember if I posted my finished quilt?

I'm so pleased with it, can't wait to get the cot set up just so I can drape it over the edge for a week or two before she arrives and I have to take it off again! Lol.


----------



## Hann12

I'm not sure I've seen it cupcake - post it as some motivation for me!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann12 said:


> I'm not sure I've seen it cupcake - post it as some motivation for me!!

:)

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/89EACD60-DABC-449D-AFA2-AC6BAFA063B8-3113-000007C2D7253BDD_zps22fc7730.jpg


----------



## julesjules100

Hann  sorry to hear that A is still unwell but at least DH will be back soon. I'd take tonsillitis over a heavy cold any day  at least you can sleep with a sore throat. So much harder if you have a bunged up nose, splitting headache. Fingers crossed that you don't come down with it too. Congrats on hitting 32 weeks today!

Foxy  sorry to hear you're in pain. Hope it passes soon and you can get some decent sleep. Everything is 10 times worse with sleep deprivation.

Babee - Good to hear from you after so long and congrats on 33 weeks! Pleased you're getting what you want in terms of anaesthesia for the C section. It's funny but I'm opposite to you  I have just been haggling over being knocked out for it as have decided that I definitely don't want to be awake. DH was unhappy with that first but placated as he will be waiting in the anaesthesia room so the baby will be brought to him first and then taken to the recovery room for me once I've been stitched back together. He's happy in the knowledge that he will be the first one to hold/see him. 

Anyone heard anything from maybesoon recently? She's been rather quiet, hope all is ok

AFM, I am 33 weeks today too. In honour of this I have posted a 33 week bump photo (sorry it's uncovered but I'm not at home at the moment and only have long, loose jumpers so if I didn't do that then there's nothing to see). My bump is pretty lumpy - I can see bits of the baby poking out!

x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0513.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Hann12

Great bump pic jules! Have to say I'm with Babee though - would def not choose to be knocked out, I would want to be the first one to hold my baby. I can understand it though.

Annabelles eaten something which is great! Tonsilitis is def worse for her than a cold, she can sleep through most colds but this she doesn't understand and it affects their nose and ears, headache and of course a really high temp anyway. It's not like when we get it now when it's just a sore throat :( 
She's on the up though yay!!

Cupcake - I've been sewing! Will post when I have something to show for it. Yours is great though. I was going to put a trim around the front like you have, and I did with Annabelles but I don't think I will with this one. Just keeping it simple as too much going on! :)


----------



## Lady H

Cupcake love it!

Jules fab bump xx

Had 32 week growth scan today, unfortunately baby is under 10th centile for weight so I am being scanned every two weeks now. I think they may make a call to deliver her early if she continues not to put weight on. Her measures for legs, head etc are all fine though, she's just a skinny Minnie! I always knew this could happen as I had low PAPP-A at 12 week bloods, which can indicate placenta problems. I'm just thankful she is being watched carefully and that we are this far down the line before it became an issue.


----------



## julesjules100

Lady H - ah, not ideal BUT may not come to anything as long as she stays at the 10th percentile each time they scan her. I'm on a 3 week scanning schedule now to make sure LO stays in his percentile too but trying to focus on staying as relaxed as possible, get a bit of exercise each day and eating well. 

Hann - ack, not great for A then if it's worse than a cold (they're just my pet hate!). Hope she gets over it quickly at least and good that she's on the up. 

x


----------



## Hann12

Lady H it's great that they are taking care of you and I'm sure your little girl will be okay.
Mine was 4 days overdue and the 9th percentile - she also was long legged etc but skinny. She's still small at 19 months but perfectly healthy (apart from picking up every germ there is!)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Glad you're getting well monitored Lady H. 

I know it must be a bit worrying but the centile chart is for normal babies. And someone has to be 10th just like someone has to be 50th and 100th. 

Maybe she's just destined to be a lovely little petite ballerina. :) 

Not like my 90th centile head, 40th centile stubby legged lady. Poor her taking after her short legged Mum and her big headed Dad! Lol.


----------



## missmayhem

ohhhhh ladies sorry for my absence, little lady is teething and it's non stop entertaining her or she melts down.

Bump is getting more active again, growth scan shows i'm going to be having a "big" baby at 9lb/ Hardly what i would call massive..... they told be DD was going to be massive as well and was 7lb14


need to start washing bumps clothes not sure when to start it to be honest, prob about 34 weeks


----------



## jtink28

jules, can't believe how tiny you are!! my belly is HUGE!


----------



## Hann12

Jtink - mine is bigger too lol


----------



## julesjules100

It's taken in the morning so a bit misleading!! I should do one morning and one in the evening - its a much bigger picture then, literally! x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Jules - mines much bigger at night too! X


----------



## julesjules100

CupcakeBaby said:


> Jules - mines much bigger at night too! X

Its really staggering the difference between morning and evening! I know it's water and food intake but you really wouldn't think it would make SUCH a difference. I just said that to my mum now and she said "True, but its also all the muscles getting fatigued at the end of the day and flopping forward". Cheers mum! x


----------



## Hann12

Ha ha Jules - your mum is such a charmer!!


----------



## poppy13

Hey ladies!

Sorry I've been missing for so long. I read everyday on my phone but only tend to post when I'm on my laptop.

It's great to see that other's are sewing too. I've been doing a bit and some knitting but it's ground to a halt while work is manic on the run up to finishing for maternity leave.

I hit 33 weeks last Tuesday and am really starting to feel it. I'm so tired so easily and after 3 days at work I'm ready for the weekend so the last 2 each week are a hard slog. But we're doing the nursery most weekends now which is really exciting - our little boy is so close!!

Is anyone else struggling to sleep well?

My bump is getting huge now, I feel like a proper whale :(

Who is nearing their maternity leave? I'm counting how many work get ups...as of today it's 10 more get ups! It's like being a child again and waiting for Father Christmas :) Although the best present is going to be delivered.


It's so lovely that we've all come this far together and will be welcoming our little bundles into the world together.

xx


----------



## MightyMom

Lady H: Have you considered bed rest? Have a bump buddy on another thread whose baby was nearing <10% and she went on bed rest for two weeks and baby bumped up quite a bit! Maybe no exercise for two weeks might help too? I am quite jealous of your lovely bump, you make pregnancy look so pretty. :) I'm more of a Kim Kardashian pregnant: really huge everywhere. LOL!

poppy: Tomorrow is my last day then I'm off! Can't wait, I'm just at 32 weeks and starting to feel it more every day. Also have so much sewing to get done, I'll be glad to be free of work and have plenty of time to finish all my projects! :)


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Ha ha Jules - your mum is such a charmer!!

Ha ha! Yes, she was on a roll yesterday Hann! x


----------



## Hann12

Morning all! 
Poppy - nice to have you back, glad you are almost done with work! I'm not working but I gave up at 32 weeks last time

I was up half the night with my stupid whooping cough arm killing me! I actually can't believe how much it ached! My whole shoulder blade was sore and it felt awful. I took paracetamol in the end which I almost never do. So ridiculous when its just an injection!!


----------



## kezziek

Lovely bump jules I am envious it's so neat!

Hann I'm feeling you on the jab pain, was horrible the first night. Last night wasn't so bad but I was zonked out more as I had to take an anti-sickness. It just feels brusied today so not as bad.

Come down with a stinky head cold today so thats not fun as it's my babys 2nd birthday on Sunday and we are doing a party for him at out house so will be hetic getting everything sorted tommorow. I can't believe my sweety is 2! It gos so fast! X


----------



## TTCBean

My little man was so active last night (of course while I was trying to sleep haha)! He was giving me some pretty good blows to my right side ribs! Ouch!!! He's getting stronger and stronger... I so can't wait to meet him! I think he's going to be quite the character!


----------



## lpjkp

I haven't had ANY rib kicks at all! Lol im counting myself as lucky so far...hes been head down since 28 weeks though,so im not sure why!x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

lpjkp said:


> I haven't had ANY rib kicks at all! Lol im counting myself as lucky so far...hes been head down since 28 weeks though,so im not sure why!x

I don't get rib kicks.

She's head down, but her bum is up in between my two sets of ribs, so I think her legs are sort of over to the side and maybe bent?!

https://www.umm.edu/graphics/images/en/19156.jpg

Like maybe in this picture - it'd be pretty hard to kick up - mine all seem to push out to the side - or I feel them down low (which maybe is arms?!)

I'm going to ask at the scan tomorrow.


----------



## jtink28

i don't get rib kicks, either.

i get big kicks on both of my sides. my little guy is head down, too, so i was expecting rib kicks, but none yet.


----------



## Hann12

I get the occasional push into the ribs but more often the kicks or pushes are out to the side. They are really strong now.


----------



## lpjkp

Ohhhhh!!! Good picture! That might explain why im getting some big ass kicks in my side! Only problem is,there's no cushioning there,so I feel really weirder out when his feet and knees scrape across my skin! Lol

Oohhh good luck with your scan tomorrow cupcake!! Is it private or NHS?xxx


----------



## Hann12

Oh yes hope the scan goes well tomorrow cupcake!
You'll be pleased to know you motivated me with the quilt, I've done the front and just got to wash the wadding and sew on the back (its one piece of material so very easy!).


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Ooh can't wait for quilt photos Hann!!

Scan is with BabyBond again. Loved them for our 16 week so really looking forward to it.

Just hope it's not too late on now and that she's feeling cooperative. 

Every other scan she's been great so I feel like we're due a super stubborn one! Lol.


----------



## Hann12

You'll get a great scan I'm sure cupcake! 

I'll post a pic of the quilt soon :)


----------



## lpjkp

Oohhhh! Can't wait to see piccies of the scan and the quilt!

I've got to really crack on with jensons blanket,but I chose to crochet it in waves, which is soo time consuming! And with being ill,I haven't had the energy to do it for a few days...i WILL carry on working on it tomorrow!x


----------



## Hann12

I know, it's hard to get motivated at times! I hand stitched the one for DD and really took my time. This one has been machine stitched very quickly! Hopefully it will be nice anyway!


----------



## TTCBean

That picture you posted Cupcake is awesome, going to show DH! Totally makes sense how I am feeling him!!

DH was a sweetie today, he surprised me with an hour long prenatal massage!! It was so relaxing and made me feel really good!! But now I am getting a funny pain on my left side, sorta near the lungs. I'm guessing the massage just made everything loose, as she pulled on my neck/legs/arms (which felt amazing). Baby was moving so much during it though, it was quite funny! Dh also was so sweet afterwards when he picked me up, he said he was smelling aromatherapy sprays in the lobby and found one he thinks would be perfect for the birth... so I went over and smelled it and it's SO ME and so relaxing :) he purchased it for me... It's a mix of lavender, peppermint and rosemary. It's called "Sanctuary" he said he wants our birthing time to be set up like my personal sanctuary, so the name is fitting. He's starting to get so emotional and excited about the birth and baby!! So cute!


----------



## missmayhem

Hann12 said:


> I know, it's hard to get motivated at times! I hand stitched the one for DD and really took my time. This one has been machine stitched very quickly! Hopefully it will be nice anyway!

it's the thought that counts more than anything Hann,

i really should try to do one, but my sewing skills are well....... ameture is pushing it


----------



## pinktiara

had my 2 hour app with the dietician and nurse today the diet stuff was nothing new to me just healthy eating and watching carbs that up my sugar so that's fine and the glucose monitor didn't hurt at all i didn't even feel it which is a huge relief.


----------



## Hann12

Ttc - that's great about the scent, are you doing hypnobirthing? Well even if you aren't, when you relax spray the scent around so that you associate it with calm. That's what I was taught to do in my hypnobirthing class and it does help. Mine is lavender, I love lavender!

Pink - that's great that the diets pretty simple to follow! I'm sure you and the baby will be fine :)


----------



## TTCBean

Hann, I wasn't planning on hypnobirthing, but thanks for the advice! I've been spraying the scent when I feel relaxed, so I'm hoping I'll associate the feeling in labour. :)


----------



## Hann12

It's amazing how much smells can make you feel calm etc so hope it works for you! I have a lovely candle that I light at night but I am pretty sure I can't take a candle into the hospital which is a shame!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hey ladies. :)

Back from our scan. 

Our lady was being very awkward and is a bit too big for good pictures really :( But after a few attempts we got some sweet shots of her face. Although her nose is crushed flat so makes it look massive. Lol. 

She's growing perfect though and weighs 4lb8 and has beautiful chubby cheeks.

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/EBCD8E20-E4A5-43B6-AB6D-FE20240037B5-10584-00001872C0AB7567_zpsb47209b1.jpg

She wouldn't keep her hands and feet away from her face. But wasn't shy in showing us her parts. Even I could tell she's all girl. Lol.


----------



## pinktiara

very girly features great pic!! I cant wait to see when we all put pics of our babys up at the end of this journey wouldnt it be cool if we were all closer and could have lunch lol


----------



## Lady H

Cute Cupcake. Xx


----------



## TTCBean

Yes that would be so awesome, pinktiara! I feel very close to you ladies, I love that we're going through the same thing together! I can't wait to see pictures of all the newborns! :)


----------



## kezziek

Oh i'm so excited to hear the first birth announcement and see these little people come along 

On the subject of aromatheraphy- I actually used it in my last labour somewhat. I had done my research and thought i would give it a go and found it really helpful. I used clary sage oil - which is supposed to be like natures gas and air and lavender (smells nicer than clary sage haha). I just sprinkled a few drops of each onto a hankie/soft cloth and inhaled them when i got a contraction- i must say it did chill me out and i didn't use any gas and air during labour. I just wanted something to calm me as i panicked first time round big time but i didn't want to not feel in control. I also used the oils to massage my bump once full term and in the bath. I think they are supposed to encourage labour but I can't remember so i will do my research again and see if I can post any links for those of you who might be interested. I'm not normally a fan of aromatheraphy though I must admit.


----------



## kezziek

Lovely photo cupcake! Amazing that you will have these photos to show her when she is older  x


----------



## kezziek

https://www.livestrong.com/article/371438-use-of-clary-sage-oil-in-pregnancy/


----------



## Sass827

You feeling any better Kezz? Stinks to be sick. How much longer do you have at work?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Been awake for an hour now. :( This is so infuriating. 5am every morning I'm awake. 

Don't know whether to get out of bed and have some food and a bath or try and stay here. It's not as bad on a weekend but in the week I have to get up by 7 so I lose 2 hours sleep and I'm knackered at work all day. :(

Might start going to bed 2 hours earlier and see what happens.


----------



## julesjules100

Me too cupcake. Going to bed earlier just moves my wake up time earlier! Think planes woke me up today though but still can't get back to sleep x


----------



## Sass827

Ugh. I'm still up too. Slept from 11-1, now up and it's 3. I seriously hate this. We're at brother and SIL house. The bEd is small, not enough pillows, air is so dry.... I need My humidifier and body pillow. Our shower here was a it of a bust present wise. Nice to see everyone though. I think I'm stressing doing all the returns again. Blah! I just wish I could sleep!


----------



## julesjules100

Yup... Me too x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Jules: Ive had 2 sections awake and so ideally for me i want to be awake...

Ive also had Surgeries for other things and needed a general and Urghhhh you feel like shit for hours after. Hence another reason for why i didnt want to be knocked out, as i dont want to feel like crap and of course i dont want to miss that special skin on skin bonding you get whilst in theatre :)

Have you read about the risks on the General Aneastetic? (cant spell it lol) some babies may require oxygen if there dont get baby out within a certain time frame, as obviously the drug knocks you out, it also does this to the baby. As far as im aware with a Spinal Block babies are unaffected.

Although i can see why you would prefer being knocked out vs awake :)

AFM:
Today i feel like utter crap!!!! ive felt pretty much great through my pregnancy and think its pay back time now lol... Woke this morning and had a horrible pain like a cramp in the side of my belly?! no idea what that was, then took the boys to the go kart track for some practice and starting getting a ouch nipping feeling behind my c-section scar :( and now i feel :sick: I havent had sickness of any sort since about 13-14weeks... I just want my Bed :( lol


----------



## julesjules100

Hi babee

Yes, I am aware of the risk but my consultant and anaesthesiologist have both said that its minimal. I have to trust their judgement on that and as the latter pointed out, go back 15-20 years and all c sections were done via general, there has just been a shift over that period where people want to be awake. LO can do skin-to-skin with dad when he's out and then come to me 30 mins later in recovery. 

So sorry to hear you're feeling crappy. Not much longer to go! x


----------



## Hann12

I had a general a few years ago for wisdom teeth removal, I didn't actually feel too bad afterwards (obviously was in pain) but I was quite high lol! They said they gave me the 'good stuff!' I was back from theatre and awake within 30 minutes though. 

Hope everyone had a good day, mine was very busy and exhausting but nice to spend it with my DD and DH. Inlaws here tomorrow argghh, will try not to moan on here too much ;)


----------



## pinktiara

I must have missed something over these last few pages lol I gotta say going into my second c section I think im more nervous since I know what to expect this time as with my first it wasnt planned.


----------



## missmayhem

i used aromotherapy in labour last time..... what a load of amazingness


i used lavender and it dramatically reduced my BP thankfully, and lemon to help me focus, will be using it again this time

peppermint was good for the back pain too


----------



## kezziek

Sass I feel abit better i think today thanks love, not as snotty just at that drained and bunged up stage. So sore from a weekend of housework and entertaining. Up early now for work, trying to motivate myself to get ready. I only have until the end of the month left at work now so I know I have the end in the sight now- one foot in front of the other ey girls xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( I know how you feel Kezz. 

I'm sore today and didn't even do much all weekend!

Working up until my due date too so it feels a long old time, especially when I'm sleeping badly. 

I think I might start doing Wednesdays or Fridays from home or something. Will talk to work and see.


----------



## Hann12

Bad nights sleep and I hate my DDs new wake up time of 6.15am!!! In laws here today until weds too :( I text MIL last night and asked them not to come bet 12-1.30 as I'll be asleep and so will DD. They are staying in a hotel just over an hour away so could easily come before 12 except MIL doesn't like getting up before 10.30am, anyway think she's taken offence to my text as that means they have to get up earlier to get here. I don't think I'm being unreasonable as I get very little chance to relax and sleep but she takes offence to everything!!


----------



## TTCBean

Baby wasn't as active last night and this morning (woke up an hour ago) I've only felt him once! I usually can do the 10 kick count thing within a minute when I wake up! I've drank a cold glass of water and had an orange.

I think I'll call my midwife if I don't feel him more in an hour... what do they do if you go in?


----------



## Sass827

Happy you're feeling better Kezz! Entertaining can really take it out of you. 
I spent the past weekend w my mil too Hann. What an inappropriate person. If she was nearby and someone asked me a question, she answered for me. Repeatedly. With the Wrong answers. FIL came by Sunday only with his gf and mil kept physically putting herself between me and gf as she is so jealous we are close. Ugh. Mil PITA! I say, just do what you and A need. Mil is going to be difficult either way, so just do what's best for you. 
I'm trying to just work from home after April 5. Hope it helps. 
Ttc- not sure if they would just check you with a Doppler or give you scan. I'm sure one or the other. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hann12

Ttc - they might put you on a monitor to monitor heartbeat and movements. Try a cold drink and chocolate and sit down and rest and see what happens. Hope it's all okay. 

Cupcake - grrr to MILs!! Mines being okay for now but we shall see!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

TTC - how's he been in the past hour?

My lady had a quiet day last week, but hasn't stopped since - I'm sure they can have growing days where they sleep lots.

Hann - good luck with the in-laws.

Sass - sorry that your MIL is a pain.


----------



## julesjules100

TTCBean said:


> Baby wasn't as active last night and this morning (woke up an hour ago) I've only felt him once! I usually can do the 10 kick count thing within a minute when I wake up! I've drank a cold glass of water and had an orange.
> 
> I think I'll call my midwife if I don't feel him more in an hour... what do they do if you go in?

TTC, that happened to me about a week ago. He's normally hugely wiggly but I slept really well one night and when I woke up at realised I hadn't felt him all night and he was still when I got up. He was pretty quiet that day and I was really close to contacting the hospital but didn't and opted to give it until the following morning, by which point he was back to normal. They are supposed to start moving less now as running out of room. The chances of stillbirth are incredibly low BUT if you are worried and there has been no movement then call your hospital to ask (they'll scan you). I'd try laying on your left side for a bit first to see if you can notice him moving x


----------



## pinktiara

Mason is so active from 10-11 at night its crazy he seems to sleep pretty well at night maybe he will take after my son haha. It's funny hes not even here yet but if i get up to pee and yell at the cat for being to loud he will wakeup so i find myself being slow and quiet so he stays asleep. Than once Carter comes in at 630 or 7 lately than all bets are off mason loves hearing his voice jumps around like crazy.


----------



## TTCBean

I have a doppler so I checked his HB and it's on target what it's been at my prenatal appointments (higher 140's to mid 150's). I've felt a poke here and there, but nothing like his usual karate moves. I just ate some chocolate and downed some ice cold water - we'll see if that gets him going!


----------



## julesjules100

If you're feeling him and can get him on the Doppler then I wouldn't worry and he's probably just having a quieter day x


----------



## jtink28

my boy has quiet days every once in awhile. like today, normally he goes crazy in the morning. i felt him kinda roll around today, but nothing big. a few thumps throughout the morning now, but not his usual. i'm keeping an eye on it, but he's done this before. i call these his "lazy days." i'm sure all is fine, but keep a watch :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

My lady has had a very quiet afternoon. 

Normally at bed time she's quite busy so I'll see what happens then. 

She was mega busy all of yesterday and last night so I think perhaps she just wore herself out!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

How are you ladies doing for stretch marks? Mine are pretty awful. :(

I'd rather have them than not be pregnant but they are a lot worse than I was expecting to get as my mum didn't get any and I've never really had any in the past. :(


----------



## jtink28

i was poking the baby today, gently trying to get him to move. i think he got mad at me for poking him, because he gave 5 swift, strong kicks, and has been quiet since. oops, i think i interrupted his nap (and i think he's going to be a feisty boy!!!)

no stretch marks as of yet; i'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## julesjules100

None for me yet either but I'm sure I'll get something in the last week!

I'm rubbing sweet almond oil into it each day although I suspect its not going to make much difference and will be more about genetics x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yeah I've been using Burts Bees oil and special cream. 

I think it's a luck/genetics thing. My mum says my dads sisters got them really bad so I guess I have it from his side of the family.


----------



## TTCBean

Still not a lot of movement, but I have felt him, and he had hiccups earlier. Maybe he's just having a growth spurt that requires more sleeping than usual?

As for stretch marks, none here yet. I've been using coconut oil everyday since I found out. I think it's really helping me (I've noticed a dramatic difference in my skin!!). Though I hear it's mostly genetic, my Mom & Grandma didn't get any during their pregnancies!


----------



## Hann12

I use bio oil and cowshed stretch mark oil. Didn't get them the first time but I'm sure I won't be so lucky this time!


----------



## kezziek

Ugh stretchmarks- I have them terribly. I use bio oil in my first pregnancy but got them real bad right at the end. It definately does seem to be down to skin type and genetics. Funnily enough I am very pale with sensitive skin and friends with similar complexion got them bad too. Whereas friends with more olive/yellow tones (who also tan easily) weren't affected. I doubt there is anything scientific about that random observation of mine lol.

My baby has had a few quiet days and I was starting to get worried but they seem to have perked up in their today which is a relief - althouh I did indulge in some naughty caffiene at lunch to try and get me through my afternoon at work.

Not feeling so great still, cold feels like it's going onto my chest but the girls were lovely at work today and helped me to cover my work so that I don't have to go in tommorow  so i'm having an indulgent sick day. I feel really bad as I don't have much time left there but to be honest they are better of without me, lol- I'm a coughy snotty mess and groany from all the back pain etc. 

Cupcake can't believe you also have to work up until your due date! Is that so you can have more time off after? Do you enjoy your job and are they supportive? Sounds good that you can work from home a bit- maybe you will be able to have a brief afternoon nap on those days to get you through? X


----------



## pinktiara

I got two tiny ones on my stomach this time that seems to be old ones I already had from my son the few I have seem to be turning red again I don't really mind there on my sides could be worse I suppose all part of the baby game lol they go white eventually anyways I just keep moisturizing and cross my fingers.


----------



## Sass827

No stretch marks here YET. I'm pretty pale and don't tan well. Im using coco butter a few times a week.
Belly button has even getting smaller/ flatter/more nonexistent this week, and the red spider web rash is back around it. Sometimes Dylan kicks the back side of my belly button or slides her butt over the whole area and I can feel my belly button disappearing even more. 
Dylan has really quiet days too. Just growth spurts. It's ok.


----------



## pinktiara

same here non existent belly button lol I didn't get any until about the last two months of pregnancy with my son too so im on watch haha


----------



## TTCBean

Anyone getting a maternity shoot? If so, what do you plan on wearing? 

I'm thinking about getting one done, but having a hard time deciding what I'd wear! I have to book soon as the photographer is only available 2 dates between now and baby's due date!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

TTC we are getting a maternity shoot done next Thursday when I will be 35 weeks. I am still deciding on what to wear and a location ( we are doing a nature shoot). Then a few months after lil miss is born we are going to do a newborn/family shoot.

I am stretch mark free so far. This time in my last pregnancy I was covered in them but last time I put on over 30kg! My belly button is getting more shallow by the day too.

I can't wait till Thursday for my growth scan. My OB, midwife and even my mother think I'm in for a big baby so it will be interesting to see what the scan shows.


----------



## TTCBean

I was thinking black leggings with a black tank, to show off belly? Not sure what shoes to wear though. It'll be indoors as it's still really cold and snowy here. DH will be in some photos too, he'll most likely wear whatever lol. When my LO is born we are getting a newborn shoot (within 10 days of birth), I am so excited!


----------



## pinktiara

I gained 50lb with my last one and only 15 so far with this one so im hoping I stretched out enough before I wont get many this time lol. I had pictures done of my son at birth 6 months and a year in his first year and I get them done every year after that plus the billiions I take myself but im only an iphone pro haha


----------



## Hann12

We had photos of DD at 10 days old and I love them. Getting a shoot done this time too. 

Soooo tired - sorry for the moan!! I barely sleep at night and getting up at 6.15am every day is a killer, I haven't had a lie in since DD was born which is almost 20 months ago!! How I would love a lie in where I didn't have to wake up first thing at all! 

Off to dr this morning to deliver a urine sample, I got into my 32 week appointment yesterday and she asked if I had done one and i hadn't because I hadn't been asked to and didn't have the pot for it so she gave me a pot for next time but I haven't had my urine tested since I was 24 weeks and I have a history if aggressive uti's so I just took a pot and am bringing it to then this morning even though they technically haven't asked for it! You'd think they would be monitoring things a bit closer with my history but I am at the point of thinking that quite frankly neither the GP ir the MWs are remotely interested!! None of them give me more than 5 minutes and yesterday The GP said barely 2 words to me! I had to go home and read what my BP was, what the baby's position was etc because she just wrote it down and said nothing. Such rubbish care!


----------



## jtink28

anyone else swollen? 

my fingers and toes look like sausages! i am totally bloated. last week at the dr, i had fine blood pressure, no protein or sugar in urine, so we know i'm not pre-e. he said that some women just get swollen earlier. great!

i have a pillow propped up on a box to put my feet up at work, and i can only wear flip flops (in winter!). dr said he would bet money on the fact that i'd probably lose about 20-25 pounds before i leave the hospital, that's how much water he thinks i'm retaining. 

fun times, the joys of pregnancy!! :)


----------



## pinktiara

Ugh im so tired of giving pee away haha every time I see the dr I do it which is now every 2 weeks and once a week at the specialist leave my pee alone lol


----------



## Hann12

Jtink i'm not swollen yet but I had 3/4 days last time at around 37 weeks that I was, it was boiling hot (baby was July). Luckily took my rings off before it got bad. If your hands are bad take your rings off because if you were to have to go to hospital and need an emergency c section they have been known to cut rings off! I'll probably take mine off at around 35 weeks just in case!

Pink - you are the opposite of me lol - can't give my pee away!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

jtink I'm a bit swollen too. Said it to my midwife but she said it's only mild and my BP and pee are fine, so I'm just one of the swollen ones too!!

Took my rings off last weekend as they were feeling tight - I had to use oil and had a little panic moment!!!

Now I'm like a single lady! Lol.


----------



## jtink28

ha, i took my rings off weeks ago. (i don't wear any jewelry except my wedding rings)

they weren't too tight, but i figured i'd take them off before i got swollen. i told my husband that i can't wait to wear them again!!! it's been awhile!


----------



## pinktiara

Still no swelling here rings are still good I keep checking just in case haha. Had my second app with the gd specialist there clinic is every tuesday but i was just there friday dont know why they booked me in today had to wait a friggin hour there was so many people ugh. back again next tuesday hopefully my morning numbers will be better i'm sure they will be.


----------



## TTCBean

I don't notice any swelling but my wedding band is a little tight, can still take off my engagement ring though!


----------



## Sass827

Jt- I've been swelling since January! Haven't worn my rings in weeks. My fingers are red where rings would go. And the other weekend, while wearing flip flops and shopping for a bit, I literally watched my feet turn purple. Ugh.


----------



## jtink28

sass, you make me feel normal! i think we're having matching pregnancies :)

i totally feel like a single lady - an old lady in the bookstore kept giving me dirty looks the other day, and eventually she came up and hissed, "shame on you, having a baby out of wedlock!" and walked away.

i was stunned. what a crazy lady! and what if i wasn't married? who gives a rip? it was really weird.


----------



## julesjules100

What the hell??!?! That's bizarre! x


----------



## jtink28

it was super bizarre. i wish she hadn't walked away, i would have given her a piece of my mind! :)


----------



## Sass827

Haha! Crazy old bat!


----------



## TTCBean

That's insane jtink! Some people should really just mind their own business!


----------



## Hann12

Lol jtink - the older ladies are always the worst. I remember BF Annabelle in a bar when she was about 3 months old and 2 old ladies walked past, gave me a dirty look and said I was disgusting! And you couldn't see any boob or anything!


----------



## Sass827

I don't know why people think they get to be the judge?! Drives me crazy. 
Happy 50 days Hann. I know you think it may be more, but I'm just loving having less than 50 days left. Seems like such a small number compared to the two hundred and something we all started with.


----------



## jtink28

i know! once the countdown gets under 50 days, it starts to seem really real. eek!

speaking of real, has anyone bought a bag to pack your hospital things in? i'm obviously bringing the diaper bag for baby's things, but what about your things?


----------



## Sass827

I'm actually going to try to start this morning. We really are twins JT! I'm thinking I can fit everything in the diaper bag. I'm just bringing clothes for me and Dylan and toiletries for me. Camera and chargers for camera and phone. What are you packing?


----------



## julesjules100

Just going to use a suitcase (want to get my pillows in there too especially as I'll be in for c 3 nights) x


----------



## jtink28

see, i don't have a small suitcase anymore (last month, mine fell apart, of course!) and i never buy anything fun for myself, so i'm considering buying a cute, girly bag. the last bag i bought my husband stole for the gym!

i'm considering this one, in the "affection" style:

https://www.zappos.com/lesportsac-large-weekender-affection

now, hear me out, i am NOT flowery or girly person. but i figure why not? what do you girls think?


----------



## jtink28

i just got a new camera, so i'll bring that, and a few pairs of new comfy black yoga pants and tees, toiletries, maybe my ipod and my kindle. some slippers, too. i hate the hospital "slippers." 

my best friend told me that her #1 hospital items were her own comfy robe and snacks from home.


----------



## jtink28

CRAP! not the "affection," but "CELEBRATE."

the celebrate style! lol. pregnancy brain!!!


----------



## Sass827

Good point on the pillow Jules! I'm using 4 at this point though, so I have none to spare. Oh wait, mine are king size. Should I get regular sized? How big is a hospital bed?


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> i just got a new camera, so i'll bring that, and a few pairs of new comfy black yoga pants and tees, toiletries, maybe my ipod and my kindle. some slippers, too. i hate the hospital "slippers."
> 
> my best friend told me that her #1 hospital items were her own comfy robe and snacks from home.

Think I read somewhere too that if you bring slippers bin them on the way out as the hospital floors are so scuzzy you wouldn't want to walk them around the house. Gross! Then they could get some goo on them too (!). 

Think the yoga pants are a good idea. I'm taking mine too which are super thin but I couldn't give a damn leaving the hospital in them with a coat over. I just want to make sure nothing is pushing on my c section!

Can't find the bag; was it not the one with the hearts on it? X


----------



## julesjules100

Sass827 said:


> Good point on the pillow Jules! I'm using 4 at this point though, so I have none to spare. Oh wait, mine are king size. Should I get regular sized? How big is a hospital bed?

I think even the king size ones would still fit but if you have a few regular ones they may be better as being a bit smaller they may be more flexible in building around you to get comfy in a smaller bed? I'm seriously toying with taking a little duvet in with me as I like em super light (2.5 tog) and hate sheets and blankets. They're going to think I'm nuts! X


----------



## jtink28

it's one with flowers on it, but the hearts one is cute, too. 

good idea about pillows, jules! i've been in the hospital before and the pillows are awful! i will def want my own.


----------



## jtink28

oooooh, my mom says to bring your own comfortable SOCKS! i bought about 5 pairs of really cozy, comfy socks with no-skid things on the bottom (the ones from bath and body works) my mom said these are a must, as the hospital "socks" are so thin and uncomfortable.

https://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=17904136&cm_vc=200

i swear by these socks - i LIVE in them in the winter.


----------



## Sass827

Nah, they'll just think you're moving in Jules. ;) 
It's a cute bag JT, but it is girly. Lets girls than the affection, but still girly. Maybe having a baby just makes you feel a bit more girly? I think it is for me a little. 
I'm terrified of bringing pants / wearing pants. Probably ridiculous. I'm just thinking of bringing a long dress and a sweater and hoping for warm weather. Maybe I should bring some just in case. Hmm...
This is my diaper bag. Thank goodness it's massive! https://www.amazon.com/SIGNATURE-STRIPE-MULTIFUNCTION-DIAPER-F19202/dp/B009BVRK4S/ref=sr_1_22?s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1363784584&sr=1-22&keywords=coach+diaper+bag


----------



## julesjules100

I'm feeling the diaper bag Sass. I like them when they look like a handbag as they're more discrete plus you can use them again afterwards/for other things x


----------



## julesjules100

Sass827 said:


> Nah, they'll just think you're moving in Jules. ;)
> It's a cute bag JT, but it is girly. Lets girls than the affection, but still girly. Maybe having a baby just makes you feel a bit more girly? I think it is for me a little.
> I'm terrified of bringing pants / wearing pants. Probably ridiculous. I'm just thinking of bringing a long dress and a sweater and hoping for warm weather. Maybe I should bring some just in case. Hmm...
> This is my diaper bag. Thank goodness it's massive! https://www.amazon.com/SIGNATURE-STRIPE-MULTIFUNCTION-DIAPER-F19202/dp/B009BVRK4S/ref=sr_1_22?s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1363784584&sr=1-22&keywords=coach+diaper+bag

Ooo, and about the pants. You'll have to have panties on anyway after the birth as you'll have lots of pads to absorb post-delivery bleeding so you probably wouldn't feel a pair of baggy pants underneath even if it was sore (although I'm sure existing mums can comment better on that!) x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow! You ladies are busy!!!

I'm taking 3 bags to hospital!

1 smallish shoulder bag for me during labour and that'll have 1 baby outfit and a few nappies in.

Then my changing bag with enough baby bits to alst her a day or two.

And a small carry on sized suitcase with the extra clothes for me, towels, pads etc etc. I'm going to take our spare bedroom pillows, as they need replacing anyway, so I'll take them to the hopsital and then not bring them home.

Someone suggested crocs to me as my hospital slippers, and I think that's a great idea. I never weer the things anyway, they're super comfy, and can be wiped down/disenfected as much as I need. :)


----------



## TTCBean

4 girls in my birth class have had babies already - I am soooo anxious for these next weeks to pass by! 3 other girls in my class are due around my date, the others are due in April. Makes me so emotional to see pictures of their newborns!!!

As for hospital bag, I've been meaning to start thinking about making a small one. I am having a homebirth but it would be wise to have a backup transfer bag!


----------



## Hann12

Wow missed pages on here!

Thanks for the congrats on reaching 50 days Sass - I hadn't even noticed lol!

I'm not taking much with me to hospital, one mini suitcase for mine and the baby's stuff. Last time I packed loads and didn't use it! Thing is I know some of you will need it because you are staying in a while and want to be comfy, and those if you that are first timers packing for every eventuality I can hardly say not to bother as I packed the world first time so just do what makes sense to you. 
Yoga pants are a good idea - that's what I wore coming out if hospital last time too. You just want comfy clothes regardless of c section or natural birth. 
Who knows what the weather in may will be like though?! 

My baby has moved yet again and is transverse and making me feel breathless, not a pleasant feeling!

My friend who is 37 weeks is having her baby today due to pre eclampsia, she was due beginning of April. Very exciting that these babies are coming soon. I'm happy for mine to stay in at least my 7 weeks left though lol!!


----------



## julesjules100

Hann, I can totally imagine that us first timers will massively over-pack! That said, most of mine will be bedding (!). Not sure I really care about much else other than being comfortable. Only DH and Mum will be there and there's no WAY any photos of me are permitted until I'm out - baby shots only! 

I probably need to get some wide-necked, baggy T shirt type nighties to lounge around in and to easily BF while in there. Still need to get feeding bras too. I'm still stuffing my poor boobs into my usual bra when they could really do with a bit more room. I can feel that the measurement around my ribs has gone up too so probably time to invest. 

x


----------



## TTCBean

Anyones discharge change? The past two days I've been getting very thick, white discharge. It comes out in globs. Doesn't itch or smell or burn, so I don't think it's an infection... I'll mention it when I see my midwife next Wednesday... just wondering if it's normal for it to change like that?


----------



## julesjules100

Yes, think its normal TTC and also normal for parts of the plug to come away (but it can regenerate itself) so nothing to worry about as long as it doesn't smell/itch etc to indicate infection x


----------



## Hann12

I think over packing is what hospitals are used to! I will prob under pack this time and curse myself for it!! 
I have vest tops for feeding - just a load of cheapies that I can pull down, I then put another top on top and pull it up, means the top later covers boob and you don't have to spend loads of expensive nursing clothes! 
Nursing bras are a must though. I got mine from mothercare last time because I had one close by and couldn't be bothered to shop around! Started wearing them again already as they are bigger so more comfortable now!


----------



## pinktiara

I will be in the hospital about 3 days with my c section I wore loose velour pants with my last one coming home pretty much wore a hospital gown most of the time because I didn't leave my room Had him monday at 5pm spent tuesday moving around the room a bit that was about it than left weds morning so not even a full 3 days. They constantly check you with a c section so pants isn't really an option in bed haha. hopsital gives you everything for baby but I don't like the scented diapers they use so i bring my own and difference size outfits just in case. In my bag I wont have much but going home clothes makeup toiletries etc pads and such are also provided by the hospital but I am going to bring some of my own.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I know I'm overpacking, but I'd much rather have stuff and not use it, than want something and not have it.

I got a couple of cheap ASDA nighties that button up all the way down, so will probably wear one for labour so it can be undone for skin to skin, and then the second one I'll maybe change into straight after.

I also have some nicer mothercare nighties that I'll take, and will take some vest tops and black leggins, as I've bought a few maternity pairs and some I can't really wear as they're SO baggy on the legs!

I'm always boiling hot in our hospital (and in general), so can't imagine I'll want a dressing gown or anything, but might take one in case.

I've also bought a 5 pack of old lady knickers from M&S - they are hilariously huge! They cover most of my bump even now!!


----------



## pinktiara

Oh the good old granny panties Ill be bringing those too haha


----------



## Hann12

I bought a load of primark ones last time - really cheap and got thrown out after. Not particularly attractive but as I didn't have a section I didn't have to go the whole big granny pants route, just the slightly smaller versions ;)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yeah I'm hoping my huge pants aren't too necessary as I shouldn't need a section. But at least these will hold my tummy a bit either way.


----------



## Hann12

Lol Cupcake! They are at least comfortable!


----------



## TTCBean

My midwife told me to get Depends lol! I picked up a pack, a little scared of them haha. She said sometimes just wearing underwear/big pads causes a mess if you shift or get up from bed the first few days.


----------



## jtink28

now this is embarassing to tell, but i've bought depends before and used them. i have crohn's disease, and was in the hospital, and there were times when i was so drugged and sick that i simply couldn't make it to the bathroom in time.

the depends really saved my life, and even though they are HIDEOUS, they are WAY more comfy than wearing normal underwear and worrying about the pad shifting or slipping or not being long/wide enough.

your midwife was correct, ttcbean! buy depends. 

and now i'm going to die of shame. :blush:


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> now this is embarassing to tell, but i've bought depends before and used them. i have crohn's disease, and was in the hospital, and there were times when i was so drugged and sick that i simply couldn't make it to the bathroom in time.
> 
> the depends really saved my life, and even though they are HIDEOUS, they are WAY more comfy than wearing normal underwear and worrying about the pad shifting or slipping or not being long/wide enough.
> 
> your midwife was correct, ttcbean! buy depends.
> 
> and now i'm going to die of shame. :blush:

If you're sick, you're sick, nothing to be ashamed of at all x


----------



## jtink28

jules, i don't think i'm ashamed of being sick or my crohn's - i'm more ashamed that i just admitted that i've crapped my pants! haha :)


----------



## TTCBean

Aw, jtink, don't be embarrassed! Thank you for sharing though, I am glad my midwives advice was correct! :)


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> jules, i don't think i'm ashamed of being sick or my crohn's - i'm more ashamed that i just admitted that i've crapped my pants! haha :)

Sorry, that's what I meant ie if you do that from being sick there's nothing to be ashamed of! x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Now I'm considering buying a pack of Tena pants. (I'm assuming depends are like adult diapers?)

I can see how they would be really beneficial for the first day or two. 

I'm going to get some incontinence bed pads for on my bed near my due date and also for use at home once labour starts. And to sit on in the car. They should also be good to sit/sleep on when I'm first home too.


----------



## Hann12

I actually used tena knickers for the first day and the first few nights. They feel like you are wearing a nappy but they ensure no leaking! It's a bit embarrassing to admit but they worked and the mw said that she thought it was a better idea than standard maternity pads!


----------



## jtink28

yeah, depends are the US version of adult diapers. hilarious name :)


----------



## TTCBean

Anyone starting to drink raspberry leaf tea?


----------



## jtink28

ttcbean, i am buying some this weekend. i've been drinking this organic pregnancy tea blend my mom bought for me for awhile, now i'm on to rl!


----------



## Sass827

Now I might get some depends too. You girls are starting a fun trend!
So my SIL gave me what she used for the bed pre- labor - a big piddle pad for a dog! She said she put it under the sheets to protect the mattress. I'm thinking I need something for the car too. Wonder when we should start using these things? 36 weeks? 38? 
I also want to start rlt. Where can you buy it? Is it the same as what you see in the grocery?


----------



## Foxycleopatra

well I just got back from our growth scan and we are measuring almost 3 weeks ahead for dates!! I am 33w 5d today and lil miss is measuring 36w 3d! they estimate she weighs 2830gm or 6lb 2oz already!

Now im scared! everything else is measuring perfectly even if it is gigantor


----------



## julesjules100

Sass827 said:


> Now I might get some depends too. You girls are starting a fun trend!
> So my SIL gave me what she used for the bed pre- labor - a big piddle pad for a dog! She said she put it under the sheets to protect the mattress. I'm thinking I need something for the car too. Wonder when we should start using these things? 36 weeks? 38?
> I also want to start rlt. Where can you buy it? Is it the same as what you see in the grocery?

I personally won't start protecting the bed till just before 39 weeks on the basis that there's a much greater chance of going late than early (80% of first timers are after their due date). Guess it depends on how bulky/annoying the pee pad is under you! Think I'll use a flat waterproof mat thing from the baby's bigger cot, which would do the trick. Guess for the car you can just pull off whatever is in the bed/use a spare. I'll probably just have a big towel in the event its needed. 

Not sure about the supermarket but you used to be able to get rasp leaf tea at Walgreens. Make sure its the LEAF one though as read quite a few people who accidentally chugged lots of raspberry tea thinking its the same thing!

x


----------



## julesjules100

Foxycleopatra said:


> well I just got back from our growth scan and we are measuring almost 3 weeks ahead for dates!! I am 33w 5d today and lil miss is measuring 36w 3d! they estimate she weighs 2830gm or 6lb 2oz already!
> 
> Now im scared! everything else is measuring perfectly even if it is gigantor

Yowsers! She's a biggie! x


----------



## Hann12

Foxy try not to worry too much - the scans can be out by up to 2 pounds and often are inaccurate, plus your baby's weight might slow down now. It's great that things are going well! 

Yes I wouldn't bother putting anything on the bed until 39 weeks as a) unlikely you will go into labour earlier and b) it's unlikely your waters will break especially in bed. Not a huge percentage of women's waters actually break before labour starts and many end up havin them broken at hospital


----------



## kezziek

Wow foxy- how much did your first baby weigh? 

I brought some pampers dry night mats (for kids who are night training) which i will put on the bed probrably around 38 weeks. Once i go over my due date i take a couple of towels with me in the car incase my waters go and when i'm in labour I always have towels near by to catch any big gushes. But i don't know many people whos waters have gone pre-labour so I wouldn't worry too much xxx


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Kez my daughter weight 2.71kg or 5lb 15 oz at birth so this baby is already bigger now at 33.5 weeks!


----------



## Hann12

Arghh don't tell me that Foxy! My daughter was 5.15 too and I'm also having nightmares that this baby is huge too although not had any scan or fundal measurements so really don't know! When was yours born? Mine was 4 days overdue


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Hann my daughter was born at 37w 6d. So this lil one is already a month ahead of schedule.


----------



## Hann12

Ah okay so full term she might have been 7 pounds. I imagine they have over estimated this one for you!


----------



## Sass827

Yeah, I've heard only 11% of people have their water real on their own, but I feel like at least 80% of my friends who have kids had their water break, so it's like it doesn't match. My SIL water broke in bEd 2 weeks early with her first. He was well over 8lbs. I'm really hoping I follow the same pattern, but knowing me, I'll probably be two weeks late. :(


----------



## jtink28

i'm going to protect my bed at around 38 weeks, but i doubt my water will break on it's own. my mom had 5 kids naturally, and said her water never broke on it's own. it either broke late in labor or the midwife eventually had to break it for her. and all 5 kids were overdue. so i'm guessing i'll go overdue.

my doctor said it's obviously not always true, but he has noticed that babies end up weighing about as much as the mother did (if they're on time, etc.) i was 1 week overdue, and weighed a full 9lb. yikes!


----------



## kezziek

Oh crumbs i have no idea what I weighed at birth. My Dad always tells me I was 4-5lbs&also that I was early but the story changes every time and my mums not around to tell me. I've had two overdue babies, first was 9lb & second 7lb so I am hoping this one won't be the biggest- eek. 

Foxy I reckon they probrably overestinated for you as I've heard these scans can be quite a way off. I reckon if you go to term babes will be 8-9lbs no more. I've seen your bump pictures and mines bigger so i'm hoping they have overestimated for u anyhow lol! X


----------



## Hann12

Lol kezzie I like your logic!!

I heard that it can be to do with mothers birth weight, thankfully I was 6 pounds 10 so not huge lol. I have to assume this one will be bigger than 5.15 as DD was teeny for an overdue baby. 
I've set my mind that I'm going to be having the baby on 14th may which is 5 days over due but 2 days before my ovulation due date. That's what I'm working towards anyway! If I go over that then so be it though. Babies weight gain in you slows down at 37 weeks and tails off after 40 so don't panic that the baby is going up be huge if you go overdue - I got myself into a state last time when I went over thinking that i was brewing a giant baby, but I wasn't :)


----------



## jtink28

i just know that this baby will be at least 9 lbs. i just know it, i can feel it!

haha, i should be afraid of giving birth to a 9 pounder! :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh no!!

I was 8lb and 2 weeks early!!! I don't want a 10lber!


----------



## jtink28

i don't get too upset thinking about having a big baby. i just know that means that he's big and healthy and hearty :)


----------



## Hann12

Apparently bigger babies are an easier birth because they are stronger to move themselves through the birthing canal and they have gravity on their side. That logic makes sense to me as I had a nightmare getting my DD out!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh I'd be over the moon if she's 10lb and happy and healthy adn comes out big and strong.

It's just the getting her out part that scares me!! OBEM last night the baby was 10lb and got stuck and had to have her shoulder broken :(


----------



## TTCBean

I was 8 lbs 8 oz! Oh man! I'm excited for a big little boy! haha


----------



## jtink28

cupcake, i highly doubt that will happen to you. really, how many 10 pound babies are born that you've heard of (outside of tv?)

just because a baby is big doesn't mean it will be difficult - it's not just about the baby, but about the mother's build and readiness for birth, too. so don't fret. you'll do just fine. 

a great piece of wisdom my mom shared with me (and she had 5 babies at home, no drugs!) - "Remember, your body is MADE to do this!"


----------



## Hann12

Exactly jtink! I think that situation on OBEM was a one off because of the unfortunate baby position rather than size, could have happened to her of she was smaller as she was just coming out in a very strange angle. 

Ttc - agreed, boys are meant to be a bit bigger anyway!


----------



## Lady H

I was two weeks early and just over 4lb. At my growth scan last week my baby is estimated at 3lb 5 so under 10th centile. So Hann could have something there on the mothers birth weight!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Well if we go off our own birth weight I was 8lb 8oz a week OD.

I guess only time will tell...


----------



## julesjules100

Just been talking about baby weight with the family over dinner. My grandma (who's nickname from birth was "Bunty" as apparently it's a Scottish word for chubby/bonny) was given that name by the doctor as she was just over 13lbs! 13!! Even if that made it easier to push I wouldn't fancy tacking that!

x


----------



## Hann12

That's ridiculously huge Jules lol!!


----------



## julesjules100

Yah! That's actually the largest baby I've ever heard of! It's nearly a stone! x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Anyone know if the 1/2lb a week thing is true?

Baby was 4lb 8oz last week. So if I go another 7 from this Saturday that's 8lb 8oz. I don't mind that. But if prefer single figures to be honest!


----------



## julesjules100

I suspect it's not a linear thing and that they may gain one week and then not the next etc 

x


----------



## Hann12

I think they say 0.5 pounds a week from 32-37 weeks then it slows down. Having said that I'm pretty sure that could not have been the case for my DD so I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

CupcakeBaby said:


> Anyone know if the 1/2lb a week thing is true?
> 
> Baby was 4lb 8oz last week. So if I go another 7 from this Saturday that's 8lb 8oz. I don't mind that. But if prefer single figures to be honest!

I've read an ounce a day which lines up pretty well with 1/2 pound per week! I was 10lbs at birth, but was 3 weeks overdue!


----------



## Lady H

Midwife said to me yesterday that they don't pack it on until around week 36, the they do half pound a week.


----------



## jtink28

i really think it differs baby to baby, mom to mom. 

i had a friend give birth last night at 38 weeks - 8lb, 8oz. so i think it's going to vary! noone can really know how much the baby will put on in the last few weeks!


----------



## Hann12

Theres nothing we can do about it though so just have to sit and wait and see what we get! They say you only get what your body can cope with so hopefully no matter what the size is we will be fine ;)


----------



## jtink28

ttcbean, i won't be drinking any raspberry leaf tea after all. 
i had a tiny fibroid when i got pregnant (i stressed out when i heard i had a fibroid, thinking it would prevent me from getting pregnant easily, but....it only took me 3 months to get pregnant, ha!)

just been doing research, and it says not to drink raspberry leaf tea if you have a personal or family history of fibroids, so i'll be avoiding it. i'll keep drinking my pregnancy tea, though. :)


----------



## pinktiara

My son was overdue by a week and I gained 50 lbs and he still only came out at 8'3 but boy was he long still is haha he went down to 7'11 after we got home. Than bulked right up but now hes 3 and tall and skinny try not to worry too much!


----------



## TTCBean

This might be weird, but anyone hear a clicking noise from their bumps sometimes? I hear it a couple times a day. I am like 99% sure it's coming from inside. It sorta sounds like a really small twig getting snapped underwater.


----------



## julesjules100

Maybe you have a dolphin in there ;)

Nope, no clicking noise. Bit grim but are you sure its not parts of you realigning (eg back etc)? My back clicks like a bugger once I've been sitting down for a while and as my body relaxes x


----------



## jtink28

yeah, no clicking noise here, either. but i do know that our joints are softening and moving to get ready for baby. maybe a part of your body is popping/cracking and it just sounds like it's coming from inside your belly? 

last night my ankles cracked when my husband was rubbing my feet, and they'd never done that before! very funny and weird.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I've not had clicking but have read lots of other ladies say they get it. I think it can be baby and is normal. X


----------



## TTCBean

I'm not sure, it could be my back (it's pretty sore these days), and my joints sure are soft, my hips pop when I walk lately! I usually only hear it when I'm sitting still, when it's super quiet. I did a quick Google search and it looks like others have experienced the same thing, so weird!


----------



## Hann12

I don't have it either but reckon its probably to do with ligaments stretching.


----------



## Sass827

My cousins three boys averaged 10 lbs (9.7-10.9). She just had a girl who was 8.7. She kept Calling her little, and the nurses were like, shes not little! They just didn't get it. Oh and my cousins 5'3 and 100 lbs. but she had them all naturally with no trouble. 
I think you run into size trouble when lo's head is bigger than your pubic bone. I'm a bit scared of that as DH and I both have large heads.


----------



## jtink28

sass, don't worry about the size of the head. my husband and his brothers all have HUGE heads (and were all over 9 lbs each) and my mother-in-law was told she had a small pelvis. all 4 boys born naturally with no problems. 

you'll be fine! our bodies are made to give birth :)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I had my baby shower today, lil miss and I got very spoilt. 

I made a watermelon baby!
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/0600FBB3-1D6D-42B5-8E69-1C834C9E6E7E-6722-000005797BDEE7C8_zpsf6f0ffaa.jpg

Here is my 34 pink bump that is measuring 36.5 at my growth scan.
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/19B2A27C-52CE-4DDA-B862-54549C79EAE3-6722-0000057A358F64A2_zps7ededd93.jpg


----------



## Lady H

Fab Watermelon baby and bump Foxy. Hope you had a great time. X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awwww. I love that watermelon baby!!! Gorgeous bump too Hun. Xxx


----------



## julesjules100

Foxy, love the watermelon baby, hilarious! x


----------



## Hann12

Brilliant photos and you look fab Foxy!

It was meant to be my baby shower today but I cancelled it as I wasn't really up for it but my two best friends came over anyway with husband and toddler so that was lovely. They also bought us a bag if little gifts for the baby which was so sweet. One of them was a gorgeous 2013 vest - very subtle so lovely! Def taking it to the hospital with me. 
They also thought the bump was small which actually made me feel a lot better as I feel huge so nice to hear! :)


----------



## lpjkp

Oh gosh ladies! I think it's safe to assume I'm a fatty now...I didn't even realise until I looked back at my bump pictures over the last 10 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







bump progression.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hann12

LP - you have a great bump - you'll probably find it won't grow much now in the last 6 weeks, and when the baby engages it will drop down and your bump gets smaller :)


----------



## TTCBean

,


----------



## Hann12

TTC it's a great bump! Mine is very similar size and shape, I also feel huge lol! Doesn't help that I have a foot in my ribs at the minute! I also made the mistake of measuring my waist to see how many inches I had put on in the pregnancy eeeek!


----------



## Sass827

Great bumps! Mine looks just like your lp!


----------



## lpjkp

That's such a lovely bump TTC! Got to ask,where are those stretch marks you Lucky lady? I'm envious!!

Need to get some sleep,im going to be SO tired! I have to travel at 5am to spend the day observing lessons in a secondary school to get some experience for my teacher training interview next month!


----------



## TTCBean

The stretch marks are on my bum!! haha it's really grown in size lol!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Beautiful bumps ladies!!!

I'm like a whale and covered in stretch marks.

But will take a photo for you anyway - keeping it real - lol.

Hope you're all well. I had an awful nights sleep last night, was awake for ages, and my ribs were so sore and there was no way I could get comfortable.

I just laid and felt sorry for myself and cried in the end. DH was very sweet but there's not much he could do bless him.


----------



## Hann12

I sympathise cupcake, horrible night for me too and up at 5.15am with DD :(
MIL is here AGAIN today until weds. Really wish the trains weren't running and she can't get here but its not looking likely. Holding out for Thursday when DH is off work for a week. Really can't wait!!


----------



## Sass827

Oh no! Why is she back so soon Hann?


----------



## Hann12

Unfortunately we had asked her to come ages ago to look after DD while we went on an Nct thing tomorrow night as it was the couples night, she then asked if her and FIL could visit last week too and we couldn't say no. Then it turned out that the couples Nct night was moved to last week so annoyingly this trip is not needed but she had already spent £15 on her train ticket and she thinks she's helpful even though she isn't so she still wanted to come! Just adds to my annoyance over her though seeing her so soon. Thankfully it's a pretty quick visit as when we asked her she was already annoying me so I made it as short as I possibly could, although nothing is short enough lol!!


----------



## TTCBean

I started drinking RLT on Wednesday and have noticed a jump in the number of BH, so I didn't drink any yesterday. Should I continue or start at a later date? I've seen some women starting around 37 weeks, but drinking multiple times a day.

Also, I see my midwife today! She is doing a quick ultrasound to confirm baby's head down! I totally know he is, but won't say anything, I wanna see him! lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

My midwife told us we shouldn't have RLT before 37 weeks. So I won't be starting until then.


----------



## TTCBean

There are so many conflicting answers. I think I'll stick to starting at 37 weeks then. Thanks Cupcake! How many times are you to drink it then?


----------



## julesjules100

My friend's OBGYN told her to start from 30 weeks as it needs to build in your system to work. Most of the links say if you're getting strong BH then cut back in the amount you're drinking and then slowly build up x


----------



## jtink28

i've heard that too, jules. i was going to start at 33 weeks, then did some research and found out i shouldn't be drinking rlt. (i have a small fibroid)


----------



## jtink28

...and i still haven't gotten BH. my mom said she didn't either, so i'm not terribly worried, but i'm kinda jealous of you ladies! :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I only get them if I move fast/funny.


----------



## Hann12

I don't get many BH and this is my second so don't worry! They are more of an inconvenience when I do get them. 

RLT - I know they say you can use it from around 32 weeks but I'd wind it in a bit if you are getting more BH. Don't take the tablets before week 37 as they are stronger. Also don't do evening primrose oil until week 37+

Just spoke to my mum about how my bumps not got much bigger and she thoughtfully told me I could still be brewing a 9 pound baby. Wow mum what a way to reassure me!! My mum has been going on about this baby being big for ages and ages even though I'm no bigger than with DD.


----------



## jtink28

ok, maybe this is just me and my hyperactive baby, but it seems like he kicks 24/7 now! he is always rolling, moving, kicking or hiccuping now. when does this kid sleep?

also, some of his kicks are starting to get painful! i'm taking this as a good sign that he's growing big and strong, but man!


----------



## Hann12

Lol jtink they don't sleep for long when they arrive either! They tend to sleep for short bursts but frequently. Mine moves a lot, if I wake at night I have little chance if getting back to sleep as it just jumps around! I'd love to say its different when they are born but it wasn't for me! Although admittedly some babies are more chilled than others, mine was never chilled out!!


----------



## maybesoon

Hey Ladies.... Sorry it's been so long since I've been on. Everything has just been completely insane. 

Hope everyone is doing well. 

AFM.... I'm ready for this pregnancy to just be over. I know it will all be worth it the second I have Mason in my arms, but I'm exhausted, braxton hicks are killing me & Mason never stops shoving his butt out & kicking the crap out of me. 

He also likes to push down on my sciatic nerves making both my legs go numb.... ugh


----------



## julesjules100

Good to hear you're ok maybe! 5 weeks or so left to go so not much longer x


----------



## Sass827

My doc said no rlt until 36 weeks as it really will bring on on contractions in a very small percent of women. So she said to wait just in case. 
Really sucks about the return of your mil Hann. Maybe you can just use sickness as your excuse and sleep the visit away? I did that for most of my mil last visit, even though I did not leave unscathed. :( 
Welcome back maybe! How's things going at work? Any better?
Jt- I only get bh if I really physically over exert myself and don't drink enough water.


----------



## kezziek

Ahh maybesoon not too long now, I know how you feel though and i can't quite believe there are still a good 6 weeks or so left for me probrably. The only thing keeping me going is the fact that I am not organised or ready for the baby yet, I still have so much to do. I'm thinking that will make the time go fast. 

Lovely bumps foxy, lpjkp and ttcbean! Gorgeous perfect looking things, I love other ladies bumps  
Foxy that watermelon baby is sooooo cool. If ever I go to a babyshower over here I'm going to have to attempt one!x

I was having the odd cup of rlt the last couple of weeks as i like the taste but they were giving me painful braxton hicks so I've just started with just one tablet a day as apparently the tea is a lot more potent. Seems to be ok so far and I will gradually increase towards delivery.

Saw midwife today and I was measuring 35 weeks. I am anaemic and have to start taking iron tablets (yuck!!) which explains the breathlessness and exhaustion. I said I was concerned that bump was big but she said baby didn't feel massive and it was down to it being my third baby. She said my ligaments and muscles are crapped basically and so baby is able to flop all the way forward and make me look huge and again highlighted that i'm quite short so that did encourage me a little that perhaps this baby won't be 10 lbs! Anything under 9lbs and I will be happy, I know I can do 9 lbs but frightened of much more as i'm only little :-/

Hann i think it's a mum thing always going on about the size of your bump and having a big baby, my MIL exclaims how huge I am each time she sees me and how big babes is gonna be...I just want to say 'well what do you expect me to do about it!' lol I dunno, everyones got an opinion but MY opinion is there is a very low chance your baby will be any more than 1-2 lb heavier than your first. You have a lovely small neat bump and i don't know anyone whose second babies have weighed much more than their first. They are either much smaller if the first one was exceptionally large, about the same or up to a 1lb bigger (normally when it's been a boy rather than a girl). X

Yay it's my last day at work tommorow before maternity leave starts!!!! Phew! I can get back on to being a full time Mummy to my boys and start to organise baby stuff.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats on our last day Kezz! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Ok I'm being very brave and going to show you all my belly and stretch marks. You've all got such beautiful bumps - mines awful but my beautiful girl is in there so I love it in its own way. 

33 weeks:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/6EF8A347-03D8-44AF-AD3F-7F9015B188A9-3240-000007E3A07F9CE1_zpsc724f521.jpg

And here it is straight on - see how scarred my old belt button piercing has gone - weird right?!

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/55BE50E1-02FB-4B89-A725-824199C23BEF-3240-000007E41DE99C21_zps3fbd3cdc.jpg


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oooooh and my belly just clicked too!!!! Weird!!!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Aw, you have a lovely baby bump!! It's so defined, I love it. :)


----------



## TTCBean

LOVELY bump Cupcake! I just love looking at belly pics :)

and your belly clicked too!! Isn't it just the oddest? I was just coming on here to say it happened really loud just now and DH heard it!


----------



## Sass827

Lovely bump cupcake!


----------



## Hann12

Great bump cupcake! The stretch marks will fade too :)

Better sleep my end last night, managed to get 6 hours straight which is pretty unheard of for me so I feel okay. Having my hair done today which I always find annoying as it takes forever as I get highlights but only have to do it twice a year so just have to put up with it! Then have my 3rd NCT class tonight, this one is the BF session. I'm a big believer in BF so will be good to see what they say and advice for a second timer. 
Currently snuggled up in bed with DD while she watches waybuloo, it's lovely! :)


----------



## julesjules100

How is she feeling today Hann? x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Glad you slept better Hann. I did too thankfully - went to sleep at 11 and didn't wake until 5 for a wee. Then I managed to get back to sleep until almost 7 so much much better than the night before. :)


----------



## Hann12

She's still snotty (lovely!) but she's pretty happy with it so hopefully it was a passing cold!! 

Cupcake - that's not too bad for a sleep - we take what we can get lol!


----------



## Sass827

I was up at least 6 times between 11 and 7 and had really odd dreams about DH and my family. Ugh. Guess I'm just prepping for baby....


----------



## jtink28

i'm up about 6 times a night, too. i go to bed at 10pm and wake up for work at 5am. it's killer, and i've been having crazy dreams too. it cracks me up when everyone says, "enjoy your sleep now!" i want to say, "what sleep?" i only sleep like 3 hours a night now anyway!!! :)

my belly has been really itchy below my bellybutton, and i'm afraid i might be getting a few small stretch marks :( i was hoping to avoid those.


----------



## Sass827

My belly button is back to being a burning ring of fire. It's very sensitive to the touch and if I hit it with something, it Really hurts! It has a weird spider web pattern around it. I thought it would pop last time it did this but it didn't. NOw I'm thinking this might be the time. And Dylan is back there pushing it out all the time. It really hurts! Ugh!


----------



## julesjules100

Total weight gain to date is now 34lbs as at this morning. I'm so depressed. Had been moderately good over the last 3 weeks but in that time alone I've gains 4lbs. This is going to be a 40lb gain on delivery. Jeez.... And my bump isn't really that big so it can only be me!!

No ring of fire for me yet sass but my belly button looks like its on the edge of popping out. 

x


----------



## Hann12

Please don't worry Jules, the whole pregnancy weight gain thing is hard and some weeks you gain a lot and some weeks nothing. Just think that your baby might have just done a big grow and now its not got so much still to do whereas someone elses might still have its big growth still to go. You're still in the normal range, I bet you lose loads straight after the birth too - you'd be surprised how much placenta, baby and water can add up to. I think I lost about 9 pounds straight away last time and the rest just fell off with BF. One of the great joys of BF is the calorie burn! :)


----------



## jtink28

well, jules, i've gained over 50 pounds. and i'm 5'3". i've been depressed for weeks and haven't left the house except for work.


----------



## julesjules100

Thanks ladies. It's just so depressing.... Hope it comes flying off for all of us. I just really hope that my appetite goes back to normal quickly ie I stop wanting to eat everything...x


----------



## Hann12

You feel pretty hungry still if you BF but you don't have the same urges for chocolate and you don't have the time to spend eating so you tend to eat quick and easy. The good thing about spring/summer babies are that you are more in the mood to eat healthily - salads etc rather than stodgy food. It will come off :)


----------



## pinktiara

I gained 50 lbs with my first and lost about 30 right after I had him Im only at 14lbs this time which is about where they want me to stay give or take a few baby is still measuring bang on which is great. Got put on insulin for my night and morning numbers diet just wasn't enough which made me bummed cause i tried so hard but she said there was nothing I could have done its just hormones. Thankfully the pen doesn't hurt at all phew and now I wont be stressing about my numbers so much!


----------



## jtink28

well, just got back from my 34 week appointment. had an episode in the waiting room where i felt sick to my stomach and thought i was going to pass out - got red and flushed. turns out my bp was only 100/60! at least it wasn't high.

also, my fundal height was on the high side, and doctor said baby's head (which is down) is big. so i get an ultrasound at 36 weeks to see how big this behemoth baby will be. doc is thinking a 9 lb baby, which is what i was when i was born. 

can't wait for this kid to be OUT.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Urgh - it's horrible getting sick and dizzy like that jtink. Hope you're feeling better now. 

That's good you're getting and extra scan. I was a big baby too, but I think it's beneficial to be born bigger so hopefully your little guy isn't too big that you need induced or anything. Xx


----------



## Sass827

I'm up 42 lbs and 5'3" as well. It's depressing but it is what it is. 
My friend pushed out a 10lb 2 oz baby boy this morning in 3 pushes inside 8 minutes. I've heard bigger babies are jst easier to get out. And better sleepers. I'm hoping Dylan is on the bigger side. She was in the 77% at 29 weeks. 
So why the low bp jt? Seems weird! Lucky duck for the extra scan though. I'd ole to see LO again. 6/7 weeks seems so far away!


----------



## julesjules100

Hi ladies

I have a quick question for those of you in the US. I can see from a lot of info on the net that the US hasn't in the past specifically recommended sterilising feeding bottles. Is that still the case? At first pass to me it seems quite militant that we're told to sterilise for every single feed and I suspect that sterilising every week or so would be fine if the bottles go through the dish washer every time after use?

x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Jules it's the same here. They say sterilise until a year. Although I'm not going to be sterilising her toys or the floor etc so I think from 6 months on (when they're mobile) you can use a bit more common sense. Although its the milk residue that causes the most illnesses and bacteria. 

Something about the dishwasher makes me want to sterilise even more. I think it's because if I was sink washing the bottles would get their own fresh water and not share. 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a554982/sterilising-bottle-feeding-equipment

All seems so much of a faff. Another reason I'm really hoping BF works out!!


----------



## Hann12

I know that the belief is that the US water supply is very sanitized and safe and that using dishwashers are sufficient. Perhaps our water supply isn't so clean?!

Jtink I still have low BP too - 90/60, it's a good place to be in 3rd tri as most people's is raised by now. 
Glad you get the extra scan, it's nice to have some reassurance!


----------



## julesjules100

Hmm there are SO many US moms online whose paediatricians/docs have said that the dishwasher is fine that it does make you wonder whether its TRULY worth sterilising every single time... 

Agree it does seem nuts when they're putting things that have been on the floor in their mouths! x


----------



## jtink28

i dunno, all the moms in the US that i've known still sterilize their bottles. i have a bottle sterilizer - i'm not going to just use the dishwasher. never heard that US moms don't sterilize?

i'll be breastfeeding, but will also be giving the baby breastmilk in bottles once i go back to work. so i will need bottles along with breastfeeding.

it will be fun to have the extra scan. haven't seen the baby since 21 weeks, so it will be nice to see him before he's born. i just hope that he's not over 9lbs....


----------



## Hann12

I stopped steralising bottles at 1 year because of the bacteria in milk, but everything else I stopped at 6 months - in fact it was the day I caught DD sucking on her buggy wheel. Very grim!! 

Exhausted today and had no rest at all. So thankful that Easter has finally come round as DH is off and I get help for 7 whole days. Sounds amazing to me right now!!


----------



## jtink28

yeah, my mom told me to make sure i wasn't sterilizing TOO much, because you want babies to build up immunities. 

just bought my first huge pack of diapers online. $41 for 200 diapers. not bad! i won't be cloth diapering because i'll be going back to work, and daycares won't accept cloth diapers. plus.....to be honest, with my health issues and our work schedules, i just can't handle cloth diapers. maybe if i was a sahm, but i'm not so.


----------



## Hann12

Jtink - nothing wrong with disposables, I used them with DD until she was 17/18 months and still use them at night. They are to a big extent much easier!


----------



## jtink28

i know there's no judgement with us girls, but in the "real world" here, i feel like i'm constantly being judged over how i raise my kid, and he's not even here yet!!! crazy. 

i got a huge box of pampers swaddlers sensitive. makes me feel like it's going to happen soon...buying diapers! eek.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Hann12

Unfortunately you'll come across a lot of judging in the world of children - it gets worse and worse as they get older too - the joys of society!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

jtink28 said:


> i know there's no judgement with us girls, but in the "real world" here, i feel like i'm constantly being judged over how i raise my kid, and he's not even here yet!!! crazy.
> 
> i got a huge box of pampers swaddlers sensitive. makes me feel like it's going to happen soon...buying diapers! eek.

The judgement drives me mad.

I either feel like I'm being judged for doing what I'm planning on doing (MIL thinks baby led weaning sounds horrible and dangerous and our baby is going to choke)

Or people take huge offence and think that becasue I say I'm planning on BFing and CDing that I'm somehow accusing them of being bad parents for not doing that!

I really have no problems with what anyone does as long as they are loving their baby - but I just think it's the most sensitive issue on the planet, and something people are always second guessing themselves on, so it's easy to offend/be offended, even if you're not trying to at all.


----------



## jtink28

ttc, i don't have much advice for you. since i'm a high-risk patient with sensitive medical needs, i can't advise you on home birthing or skipping tests. i do all the tests and could never give birth at home due to my health and medications. 

i will say that you need to come clean with your OB midwife immediately. she's invested time in you and your baby, and even though you're not technically lying to her, keeping things from her might hurt her. just give her a call and be honest. she may be more understanding than you know. if you wait until the last minute, she may be angry and not want to even see you as a patient after the birth. honesty is always the best policy :) 

good luck!


----------



## jtink28

i agree cupcake! my mom CD'ed me, and while i would love to cloth diaper, it just isn't feasible. i don't judge anyone at all. i learned that when i was diagnosed with crohn's - there are so many things out of our control. we just do the best we can. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

TTC - can you just say to your midwife that you've been thinking about it and you really want a homebirth, and have a friend who is a homebirth midwife etc. etc.

You're not lying, but also you're not saying you've known all along about homebirth etc.


----------



## Sass827

I know nothing about sterilizing bottles. I havent even researched bottles themseves. Sometimes i feel so far behind! I do have one thing i can contribute- a bunch of my clients hsve told me about some kind of sterilizing cage for bottles for the dishwasher? They all apparently really like it. 
On the midwife issue, if youre sure you want to do a home borth, just own it. Tell her its what you want and see what she says. She might still advise the test. Dh''s bosses wife told me she failed it, so i know its not unheard of. Worst case, shell be mad bjt at least youll know where youre at.


----------



## julesjules100

TTC, not much to add on the midwife point but would say that I tested positive for group B strep when I was c 8 weeks pregnant. If I was having a vaginal birth they would give me antibiotics as a matter of course (and will do if the membranes rupture before the c section). The test takes 1 min and is just a swab (far less uncomfortable and intrusive than say a smear test) so not really a full-on internal. Personally I would say to get the test done - the transmission rates even if you test positive are low but my view is its better to make a decision as to how to proceed with full information rather than without. To put the risk in context 360 babies per year in the UK develop early onset group b strep symptoms versus c 300 that developed whooping cough (the latter of which many of us are opting to get vaccinated for in line with UK and US guidelines) x


----------



## julesjules100

Sass827 said:


> I know nothing about sterilizing bottles. I havent even researched bottles themseves. Sometimes i feel so far behind! I do have one thing i can contribute- a bunch of my clients hsve told me about some kind of sterilizing cage for bottles for the dishwasher? They all apparently really like it.
> On the midwife issue, if youre sure you want to do a home borth, just own it. Tell her its what you want and see what she says. She might still advise the test. Dh''s bosses wife told me she failed it, so i know its not unheard of. Worst case, shell be mad bjt at least youll know where youre at.

Yeah, it was this puppy I was reading overnight which is what made me wonder about the amount of US moms who did indeed sterilise religiously! https://www.babycenter.com/400_how-...feeding-bottles-is-washing-with_860227_108.bc

Hann, funny about the pram wheel - I was talking to someone a couple of weeks ago who found their baby chewing on one of the dog's toys!

x


----------



## Hann12

TTC - ditto what Jules said - the strep b test isn't really an internal, they have a long stick with a bit of wool on the end that they put into you just a few inches, wipe it around and pull it out. Its not invasive and everything is sterile so there is minimal risk of infection. Personally I am doing the test, I am doing it myself from home and sending it to the lab. They can also do it rectally if you didn't want the vaginal one done. 
I would tell the midwife that you have been thinking and decided to do the home birth, you don't have to go into detail about how long you've been speaking to the other midwife for. 
Thats what I'd do anyway :)

Jules - the dog toy sounds grim but then the pram wheel is also disgusting too. These children lol!


----------



## julesjules100

Yeah really Hann! Kids put everything in their mouths, it really is quite grim when they get to that age - amazing they don't come down with more things than they do on that basis! x


----------



## Hann12

I wouldn't mind but when she was at the stage of grim stuff going in her mouth she got nothing and now she just has to be within half a mile of someone with a cold and shes got it lol!


----------



## jtink28

ditto on the strep b - my best friend tested positive for strep b with this last pregnancy. she said it wasn't invasive at all. just like a long q-tip an inch or so in. i know another girl who also tested positive for strep b early on like jules, so it's not unheard of.


----------



## julesjules100

Indeed. Roughly a quarter of all women carry it in their vagina and don't know it. It's relatively common and most times is there without issue (i had a moderate-high culture at 8 weeks and it was making me spot bleed for about a week which was worrying at the time) x


----------



## jtink28

in other horrifying news, my mom told me today that my brother was born sucking his fingers, and came out that way. how painful for her! eeek. i hope my little one isn't born sucking his fingers/hands!!! yikes.


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you so much for understanding and giving me some great advice!! It really helps to get others perspective on it. I am thinking at this point I'll go into my appointment, have the Strep B done (for peace of mind), and mention that I've been looking into home birth since everything has gone so well in my pregnancy. I don't want to hurt her by keeping it from her until afterwards, shes a great midwife and has been so understanding and helpful. I wouldn't want to ruin the relationship for further medical needs and future babies. :) I really appreciate it girls!


----------



## Hann12

Sounds like a good approach TTC


----------



## Sass827

Babies put the worst things in their mouths! When my little brother started crawling, our dog got colitis at the same time. When my mom turned her back, the dog pooped, my brother ate it, then choked on it. My mom had to call poison control and make him throw up.


----------



## julesjules100

Sass827 said:


> Babies put the worst things in their mouths! When my little brother started crawling, our dog got colitis at the same time. When my mom turned her back, the dog pooped, my brother ate it, then choked on it. My mom had to call poison control and make him throw up.

Sass, that just made me gag! I'd have freaked! x


----------



## kezziek

Oh yuck sass that must have been so horrible for your Mum! 

Ttcbean that sounds like a the best thing to do with your midwife. I'm sure she will be understanding about you wanting a homebirth, most midwives i've met over here are very pro-homebirthing if it's right for the Mum and baby. At the end of the day though if she's not supportive of your decisions now then you might not want her involved in your future care anyhow so I'm sure she will be nice. Let us know how you get on xxx

Ugh i've been up all night with acid reflux so feeling sorry for myself. It's my own stupid fault though as I went for a curry to say goodbye to work colleagues and I overindulged . I had taken an antacid before i left but it didn't work and I still don't feel like my food has gone down 8 hrs later. I would take another antacid but i also need to take my iron tablet as soon as my stomach feels empty and way before breakfast to have a hope of absorbing the darn thing. Appparently antacids intefere with the absorbsion of iron as well as caffiene, milk etc. My midwife wants me to take the iron early morning as opposed to late at night as she thinks you are less likely to get constipated that way as you can work on your fluid intake throughout the day as opposed to being dry all night. I just hate the darn things but really need to get them in me as so short of breath at the moment. I took my first dose yesterday morning and then felt sick for 12hrs after, but I remember last time it was about two weeks of taking them and then I got used to all the side effects and it settled down. Has anyone else been prescribed iron yet? 

Hoping nesting will kick in for me today as I actually do not need to leave the house (rarely happens) so i'm going to try (amongst looking after two very small boys) to get things done and clean. I'm not holding out much hope though as I've had no sleep so I will probrably end up a zombie on the sofa with piles of washing around me by lunchtime lol!


----------



## Sass827

It was super gross! 
I've been taking iron from the beginning and I have to make sure to eat prunes every day, otherwise I'm in for trouble. 
Btw, it's 4:30 am here and I'm up with hunger! I was so tired I passed out with the tv on, and now I sit, wide awake. This is my punishment for eating light and healthy all day yesterday. Boo me!


----------



## jtink28

34+3...taken in the bathroom at work, so excuse my quick picture taking skills. i was afraid someone would walk in and that would be awkward!! :)

finally warm enough to wear a long dress, but feeling like a whale still. only 5 1/2 more weeks!!!
 



Attached Files:







20130328_081008_-_Harry,Smoke.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Hann12

Jtink you are honestly not that big, you look great!! You look a normal size for 34+ weeks. Also the bump won't get much bigger over the next 5 weeks, it will get smaller as the baby drops down so you are probably pretty much at your maximum now :)


----------



## jtink28

thanks hann :)

that's what the doc told me too, hann! whew! i don't know how my poor belly could stretch anymore. good to hear from you 2nd time moms who have done this all before. makes me feel better!


----------



## kezziek

Lovely bump jtink! Looks normal sized to me, i did find i slowed down around this time last time too. I think baby is probrably fully grown length wise he will just put on a bit of extra padding and your placenta and fluids shouldn't change much. How much longer do you have left at work now? X

Sass i find that too when i eat healthy all day I'm starving in the night. I think i will get some prunes in just in case. My tummy seems to be one way or the other at the moment but i always get like that towards the end of my pregnancies- all part of the fun yippee!x


----------



## jtink28

april 19th is my last day. i can't wait!!!!! hopefully baby doesn't come early, because i need 2 weeks at home before he comes to clean and finalize everything! 

me too sass. when i eat healthy one day, i wake up at 5 am STARVING the next! haha. silly pregnancy.


----------



## Somersetlass

i been a crap member on this site im on couple birthsites seem to stick to those and forget about this one drr . sorry girls x

I hope all is ok with everyone and bumps :)

there been 4 b/a 's over on my other birthboard scarry stuff 

thought i update you all since last time i come on i had my 34 week scan yesterday to double cheack the placenta and looked at lil man bits and pieces again deff say hes a boy ;) and the placenta has moved woop woop fc i get my water birth now he wighs 5lbs 10ozs growing purfect :) i dont think i would make 40wks tbh lol

heres my bump last friday not much have changed x
https://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n159/louisesouthwell/2013-03-22115058_zps0454e88a.jpg


----------



## MightyMom

I eat really healthy all day but I'm never hungry at night. But I've pretty much given myself permission to eat as much as I want if it's healthy. So I eat tons of apples, carrots, hummus, tomatoes, etc. The benefit is I haven't been constipated once this pregnancy. My last pregnancy I ate much worse and I paid for it certainly "in the end." LOL Its nice because DD has picke up on my habits and now we eat lots of healthy food all day. :)


----------



## Foxycleopatra

You all have lovely bumps ladies!

We did our maternity/ family shoot yesterday and the photographer has sent me a few sneak peeks I though I could share with you beautiful mummies to be...

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/90E0E70F-9A81-417C-A7DD-1B6188BB991B-4548-00000A2A490114FE_zps4354da81.jpg

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/E7C9EF3F-1787-4C64-8E4C-670240A0981A-4548-00000A2A40974750_zps6c186caf.jpg

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/32324029-4884-4B4E-92E6-019A7367F8EB-4548-00000A2A3F346A56_zpsded94b27.jpg

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/03C229D9-05E6-4CD5-95F3-A318BFA00DCF-4548-00000A2A3ADAF143_zps1dc9253e.jpg

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/11F05C45-2528-4217-8171-39AE17080D22-4548-00000A2A362E3313_zpsed084d87.jpg

Sorry for the photo overload! And I can't believe my daughter is turning 11 next Saturday!!!

I too hope I don't get much bigger as I am really struggling to do the simplist tasks now.


----------



## TTCBean

Great photos Foxy - I really love your hair colour!


----------



## Lady H

Lovely Foxy xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Beautiful Foxy!!!!!


----------



## jtink28

so...i'm getting stretch marks below my belly button :(

i've been SO ITCHY, and the stretch marks are a little darker today. been rubbing cocoa butter and coconut oil into it. poo. i know they'll fade, but i'm a little depressed about it.


----------



## TTCBean

I found this link while browsing around the BnB forums: https://www.scienceandsensibility.org/?p=5547 so I decided to check myself out and I have one, right up to where it says 10cm. What in the world!

https://wonderfullymadebelliesandba...7/dilation-how-to-check-without-checking.html mine looks an awfully lot like the one in the pic on this link...


----------



## Sass827

Great pics foxy. I'm totally with you- finding t harder and harder to complete every day tasks. :(


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Jtink I was totally covered in stretch marks last time as you can see in my bare bump shot ( hey are the silver/ white lines) this time I don't have any yet even though I swear I am bigger this time. For now I'm putting it down to the fact that I didn't have the firmest bell to start with  but I still have a month to go so let's see how much more I can stretch!?!


----------



## julesjules100

Congrats on the photo shoot foxy! I'm very jealous of the weather - looks gorgeous there! x


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Jules I'll be happy when it starts to cool down! We have just had the hottest summer on record!!!


----------



## julesjules100

As long as I had AC in the bedroom I'd take that over a cold, dreary UK! x


----------



## poppy13

Looking lovely Foxy! Don't think I could brave a photoshoot at the moment, I feel huge.

I finished work yesterday  I'm definitely ready for it! Also the pushchair arrived! Good day all round really.

Does anyone else get a sudden pain in their hip that then sends a shooting pain down the same leg & gives you horrendous cramp? It takes my breath away & stops me in my tracks.

How are you lovely ladies doing? I feel like I've been pregnant forever!

Xx


----------



## Lady H

Poppy I get that, it's excruciating and yes, stops me dead until it subsides. I have some days where I never have it and then a period of it hitting every 10 minutes of so for a couple of hours. I assume its Madam on a nerve but wow, that hurts. I said to DH if I can't cope with this ill never make it through labour!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi poppy. :) 

That definitely sounds like a nerve thing. I've not had it but my rib pain is a nerve thing and that's excruciating. I can't move or breath or anything. Like Lady H I keep thinking that labour is going to be 100x worse how will I do it!!

TMI from me today. The last 2 days I jut can't stop pooping! Not diarrhea or anything just I think maybe I got a bit back logged and now it's making up for it. 

Not ideal as we have lots planned this weekend and being out and about isn't ideal as I know I'll hold it and then block myself up again. 

Hope you all have a nice long weekend planned. :) Im going to try and get some good baby organising done!


----------



## Sass827

Rib pain is horrible. I think I may have had my first lightning pain today - eek!


----------



## Hann12

Weirdly enough sass I got my first lightening pain yesterday too. Horrible!! Annoyingly they say first timers normally get them 34ish weeks+ but subsequents normally don't get them until its labour time as engagement happens much later as your body can remember from last time. So I shouldn't be getting them this early - annoying!!


----------



## jtink28

what are lightning pains??


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. 

Leaving in 10 minutes or our tour of the hospital. 

Am really nervous actually. I think it's because this is going to make it all seem a bit real!!!

I just hope there isn't loads of screaming!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck Cupcake!

jtink, I always thought lightening pains were those sharp pains in/up your crotch. I've been getting them lately, ouch!


----------



## Hann12

Yes that probably the best way of explaining it - like sharp pains in your cervix area. They are not nice at all! I've had more today.

Finally washed the baby clothes and bought a moses basket mattress. Some progress at last!!

Hope the hospital tour is good Cupcake!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks ladies. 

Tour was great. Was really good to see everything as I'm the sort of person who hates the unknown. 

Made me really impatient though hearing and seeing babies and ladies arriving with their bags etc.


----------



## Hann12

6ish weeks cupcake - it will fly by! I can't believe its around 6 weeks for me - feels like its gone ridiculously fast this time around, much slower when I did it the first time!


----------



## Sass827

I hope my next one flies. This one is slow! Major lower back pain and way too many hiccups today.


----------



## poppy13

Hi. Sorry for TMI. Does anyone else have lots of wetness done below? It is wetness rather than discharge though.


----------



## Sass827

I think so poppy. I change my underpants in the middle of the night pretty often. :-/


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Lightening pains?? I wonder if that's what I'm getting too... Last night and a good part of today I felt like my whole vagina was in sooooo much pain!!!! I've had the "kicked in the crotch" feeling for a while now but that was mostly in the front of my pubic bone. This is my actual vagina hurting. Is that what you girls are feeling too??


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Poppy - yes on the wetness. If I put knickers on without a panty liner right away, and maybe dry my hair or do my deodorant and get dressed etc and then do the liner I already have a wet patch. 

A few weeks ago I got some of the Tena lady liners so if I'm out for a long time I'll use one of those rather than a normal one as they feel a lot dryer on and are a little bigger than normal carefree/always but slimmer and nicer than a wearing a sanitary towel. Were on offer in Asda when I got mine. 

I've been getting some cervix pain but nothing too horrendous yes. I often get shooty bum pain (even before pregnancy) so I know what to expect and am not looking too forward to it!!

In other news it's 5:42 and I've been wide awake for an hour. 

Due to the stupid clocks I've already lost and hour and I have to be up at like 7:30. :(


----------



## julesjules100

Crap. The stupid clocks, totally forgot about them. I thought I'd managed 6 hours but that really means 5. Great. x


----------



## Hann12

I got 5 hours too grrr!

My lightening pains like having a sharp pain in my cervix that lasts a second or two but takes my breath away.

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## julesjules100

Sorry to hear that Hann...

No lightening pains for me yet. Had a scan on Thursday and asked if he was getting lower but seemingly not yet (plus I'm still walking normally and apparently I'll be waddling when he does come down). Yet more lovely things to look forward to :haha: 4 weeks, 1 day left to go. Please hurry up Time! x


----------



## Hann12

4 weeks should fly by! 

Mine isn't engaged yet, just keeps knocking in and out I think hence the lightening. When it engages there really is no mistaking it - it's very uncomfortable lol!


----------



## TTCBean

I read in my baby book last night that the sharp 'lightening' pains can be caused from dilation. Apparently some women dilate over weeks, instead of days or hours (the book said it usually starts around 35-36 weeks). I wonder if that's why some of us are feeling the pain?


----------



## Sass827

My doc said the kicked in the crotch pain is just more stretching of he stomach muscles. I have it frequently. The lightning is more internal zap of pain from inside radiating from your cervix. I only had it once I think. She also said LO should start to engage around 36 weeks, so I guess I can expect way more closer to then. 
I'm also on the 5 am wake up. It's such bs. Grrrr....


----------



## Hann12

I think lightening is more to do with engagement from what I've read. Second/subsequent mums tend to dilate much earlier, some never have a completely closed cervix in the first place. Either way its no indication of when you will go into labour, in my last due date group one of the first timers was 3cm dilated from week 37 onwards and ended up induced at 41 weeks. Just can happen that way!


----------



## MightyMom

I've been having serious pain in the last week! I thought I was in labor last night. My BH are NOT painless. Freaks me out, feels like labor. And every now and then I get a sharp KICK from little man. Ugh. I don't think I am making it to 40 weeks!


----------



## lpjkp

Im finding it almost painful a lot of the time! My belly is always going hard, hes always pushing something out so my skin feels close to splitting and when he does he pushes down at the same time so my hoo haa kills!

I keep getting period pain, lower back pain, kicked in my crotch feeling, shooting pains In my hoo haa...

...ALL THIS AND IM NOT EVEN BLOODY ENGAGED!!! Lol

Argh, im counting down the days! :) x


----------



## Sass827

I am with you girls. This is very painful and not comfy at all. I'm over it, and I just want my baby.


----------



## jtink28

my belly has been incredibly itchy the last week. so bad that i had to go get some calamine lotion today. my feet are swollen, i can't get comfortable at night, i have weird achy sharp pains, my hips feel like they're going to crack in the middle of the night. i just want this kid out already!

let's all have a moan :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Haha ladies I'm the same. It appears 34-35 weeks must be the turning point. 

I hurt everywhere all day yesterday. Had quite a few BH in the morning and almost found myself hoping it was labour! I think she was just at a funny angle and pushing lots and I was sat uncomfortably in the car and those things combined made my belly keep going hard. Then if we drove over a bump it really hurt and poor DH felt all guilty - not his fault as our roads are terrible right now with potholes. 

Plus no sleep the night before made me really grumpy and my hips hurt. And we went to his mums and her boyfriend made a curry which was nice but then gave me stomach acid and horrible burps all day. 

Then last night we got in bed and I was almost comfortable and then DH farted and it was awful so I had to roll over and I was so angry and tired and miserable then that I just laid and cried in my bed that stank of fart. 

Slept well though thankfully (until now - woke up starving so am just having some cereal then I'll go back to bed for a couple of hours) we're having a new tumble dryer delivered today sometime between 7am-7pm so I imagine it'll come at 6:58 and I'll be housebound all day. Which I'm sort of hoping for as it means I can just potter about and sew and things.


----------



## Hann12

It's funny reading all the comments because I felt like you last time round (first pregnancy), I felt like it was going slowly, had HG sickness, SPD and then at 32 weeks I slipped the discs in my back so was in ridiculous pain and could barely move for weeks. I remember wishing away the pregnancy and not making the most of my 'me' time which to be honest even when the baby was born I wasn't bothered that I had wished that time away as I was so happy to have her with me but this time it's so different! I have had sickness but big HG, SPD has been manageable and my back is surviving at the minute. I now look back and am deeply jealous of all the time you get to relax and do your own thing as I have no time to myself to chill this time however I am so thankful for the time I also have with my DD on our own while we still have it that I don't mind the next 5 weeks going slowly! I know it's going to be manic when the baby arrives so quite enjoying the slightly normal life I live now! Of course I'm looking forward to meeting the baby but I'm making the most of this time while I still have it!!


----------



## Hann12

Just had my 34 week appointment and I'm 3/5 engaged! I knew the baby had dropped a bit because of the lightening pains but wasn't expecting that as second timers quite often don't engage until its actually labour time. It's amazing though because I'm not anything like as uncomfortable as I was the first time around - although guess that could change at any time! Exciting though!


----------



## Lady H

Wow Hann that does explain the pain. How exciting though! X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Exciting Hann!!!! Once they're engaged is that them in there for good? Or could baby pop out again?


----------



## Hann12

I think for first timers that once they are engaged then they stay that way but just read that subsequent pregnancies as your pelvis is bigger and stretched it can go in and out, not for everyone but definitely for some people. So I guess it could stay this way or wriggle free for me lol! At least it's getting to know where it's meant to be going anyway ;)
I'm not taking it as a sign of possible early labour anyway as the mw thinks I'll go pretty much on my due date going by my last pregnancy and to be honest I'm happy with that. At the moment early would not be good!!


----------



## jtink28

doc told me i was engaged last time i went (34 weeks). he said that once babies are head down and engaged, only 1% of them switch positions. interesting!

i didn't realize that an engaged baby meant more pain, but now it makes sense!!!! no wonder i've been so uncomfortable!!


----------



## Hann12

That's interesting jtink, I googled online and quite a few people said that they (as subsequent) pregnancies had engagement but then it went out again. Could be that it's still a minority though. Will be interesting to see if its still engaged in 2 weeks anyway!


----------



## jtink28

it's weird - i can very clearly feel baby's head (weird!!), and he's been head down for awhile. he's never been a super active baby, so i have a feeling he'll stay engaged. i hope!


----------



## Hann12

Mines the opposite always on the move! I wouldn't be surprised if mine disengages but not worried as its normal, it's going to come out sometime anyway! :)


----------



## julesjules100

Hann, exciting to hear there has been a bit of a descent! Hoping though that LO stays there until you get closer to your due date - from what I've read walking round with something that feels like a bowling ball between our legs doesn't sound good! Ouch!

x


----------



## julesjules100

Oo, I've just realised, its 1 April. I'm going to be a Mummy this month! :)


----------



## missmayhem

hello ladies i hope your all well, i'm utterly exhausted today after chasing DD around the park for a bit!

baby is head down so thats a relief and i've won my battle with the hospital, i get to stay on the island at the MW unit instead of going to aberdeen at 38weeks with DD and waiting about to go into labour


----------



## Sass827

You're so lucky Jules! I wish I knew when LO was coming!


----------



## julesjules100

I'm not sure I'll be thinking im so lucky when the c section recovery starts! x


----------



## Hann12

Sass - just work on the basis that its going to be 7 days late and hopefully you won't be too disappointed or too wrong ;)

Arrgghh I'm having girl name issues!! Thought we had it sorted but its not looking that way now. So difficult!!


----------



## Sass827

My doc said she will induce me if I go 7 days over, so 7 days is my absolute latest date. I guess I can take comfort in that but sheesh! It just seems so much longer. I wish I was 38 weeks right now. I think I've caught DH's cold and it just making me miserable. Plus, I sprained my wrist being a klutz, so I'm just a mess.
What names are you considering Hann? 
You might have a really easy recovery Jules! Sucks not to know though...


----------



## Hann12

Why won't your doctor let you go over 7 days? I thought standard in the US was 10 days and in UK 12 days? 

Names we have are:
Carrie Alyssa
Caitlin Alyssa
Alyssa Rose
Alyssa + another middle name

We are really stuck - need it to go with Annabelle.


----------



## jtink28

i like alyssa rose!


----------



## julesjules100

What about Rose as the first name? x


----------



## Sass827

I like Alyssa rose too but I like the sound of Annabelle and Carrie better than Annabelle and Alyssa. But that's just me! 
I think every doctor in the us has their own ideas of what they do. They said if I wanted to wait longer, I could, but I have no desire to do so. I know Dylan is on the bigger side of normal. She has been consistently 3 weeks bigger than edd at every scan and I can even measure her myself across my belly. I can feel her head, butt, feet and hands. I seriously think if she was born today she would be at least 5.5-6 lbs.


----------



## pinktiara

I was just saying to hubby today in a month were gonna have a new baby so exciting. I see the obstetrician April 16th to nail down my c section date cutting it pretty close since it will be the week of the 5th I'm sure. I'm not looking forward to a second recovery but hopefully it goes pretty smoothly.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks for the name help all!

Jules - I love the name rose but not sure a one syllable first name goes with our surname, I like Rosa too, will keep them on the lists!

Sass - I didn't realise inductions weren't standard timescales over there. I was the same as you the first time in thinking that I was going to have a huge baby especially if I went overdue. I remember getting to my due date and saying that I thought the baby was going to be huge as I felt so huge. Obviously she wasn't. I know Dylan has been measuring a bit ahead but they get these things dramatically wrong, it's almost better for them to stop giving estimated weights out as it just gets people worried, most of the time for no reason. I think I've been more chilled about it this time (though I still think about it!) because I've only had two scans and one fundal measurement. Now I just have to accept that it will just be what it will be. Also if its any help most babies don't grow a huge amount after 40 weeks so if you do go overdue then don't think it's going to grow another 0.5 pounds, it might put nothing on at all. Hope that helps a bit :)

Pink - I bet you are looking forward to getting your date - how exciting!


----------



## Sass827

I agree Hann. And I don't think babies always grow the same every week either. I'm just a bit more apt to believe my scans because of that drama in December where my docs got booted from the hospital, so every scan I've had has been through a different company. And because of the research study, they've all been on high powered machines. I've had a 12, 16 and 19 on 2d and a 28 on 2d and 3d and each one gave the exact same results. Only my fundals are off as the doc only says, "she's right on target". 
I don't think she's going to be massive or anything. I was 6lbs, DH was 8lb 6 oz. I think she's going to be closer to him than me if she stays in all 40 weeks. And it doesn't scare 
me. I think she'll deliver easier and sleep better if she's a bit bigger. I also like thinking she's bigger because it makes me think that if she came early, she'd be just fine, ya know?


----------



## Hann12

Fair enough sass maybe it is on target for what you think then. Hopefully it won't be more than 7 days late anyway so hopefully you'll avoid being induced :)


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## jtink28

i've been feeling fat, gross, pimply, itchy and greasy all of 3rd tri. i felt great in 2nd tri. it also doesn't help my self-esteem when people gawk and ask if i'm having twins or if the baby is going to be born tomorrow. i've heard from lots of other women that 3rd tri is just crappy.

has anyone else's belly been itching badly? my belly itches so badly that i only sleep about 2 hours a night, and i'm almost in tears the rest of the night. i've tried cortisone cream, cocoa butter, oatmeal pastes, menthol lotion, calamine lotion. nothing helps me sleep.


----------



## pinktiara

Have you talked to your doctor it could be pupps


----------



## jtink28

yes, i've talked to the doctor. it's not pupps - my best friend had that, so i know what to look for. no rashes at all. just on my belly around where i'm starting to get stretch marks :(
doctor just recommended today that i take benadryl at night, and put hydrocortisone cream on it. i will also be using coconut oil on it after showers. 

i'm not itchy anywhere else - no hands or feet or arms or anything. just underneath my belly, right where i'm getting some tiny stretch marks.


----------



## MightyMom

jtink: I use this stuff and it works GREAT for my belly itches!!
https://www.aveeno.com/product/aveeno-+skin+relief+shower+-+bath+oil+.do

I also use this stuff right after a bath and it smells good and works great to keep my belly from itching too:
https://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/pregnancy/natural-stretch-oil.html


----------



## pinktiara

ah yes thats normal I only got 3 tiny ones so far but they sure do itch when there coming in. I got about 6 with my son but these are the first on my belly super bummed thank goodness they dont stay red.


----------



## jtink28

thanks for the suggestions, ladies. i tried the aveeno oil - no good for me.

i took a small benadryl this afternoon and even though it made me a little tired, the itching finally went away! i slept maybe an hour last night because of the itching, so i hope taking 50 mg of benadryl tonight will help me!!


----------



## pinktiara

glad it worked for ya that must be awful oh the joys of pregnancy


----------



## Sass827

Oh the itching sounds terrible jt! I'm sorry for you. I'm sure it's probably right around the corner for me. 
My hair is starting to get greasy again like the first tri. And I think I'm starting to smell myself again too. :(


----------



## julesjules100

I had the "smelling myself" issue a week or so ago again. I hate that!!! Luckily this week it seems to have gone again. 

Annoyingly I'm having AF-type cramping tonight which has woken me up. Meh x


----------



## Sass827

I had cramps this afternoon and just tried to take it easy. I'm up too. Feeling hungry, as usual. 
Bf class was awesome btw. They went over all the pumps and holds and we're all about exclusively pumping too Jules. No questions needed. They said it might be best to rent a hospital grade to make it go faster because you will need so much milk. They rented them for $70 a month. They said they are about $2000 to purchase outright.


----------



## julesjules100

That's great sass! It really is the luck of the draw as to who you get teaching you and their stance. I have the ameda lactoline so will give that a go first before renting the hospital grade one. I've had a go of it already and its do brutal on the highest setting! I need to start low and toughen those puppies up a bit! x


----------



## Lady H

Does anyone else feel like their belly could actually pop come the evening??!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yup!

My belly is so full and hard. She really has nowhere left to go now so I really think I'm going to balloon these next few weeks. 

My skin is probably going to get a ton worse too. 

It's just all so tight and full already!!


----------



## jtink28

relief from itching - finally. it looks like a combo of coconut oil, benadryl and hydrcortisone cream are the magic number. whew.

yeah, my belly feels like it's going to pop like a water balloon by at 4pm! where else can this little guy go???


----------



## MightyMom

YES! Especially if I eat too much! (Like hardly anything!)


----------



## Sass827

I just said the same thing earlier today! I feel like I could pop at any moment! 
And sweet moment of the day- our accountant asked me when I was due and when I told him he said he couldn't believe how small I am! He said he thought maybe the baby was due in July! Nicest thing anyone has said in so long...


----------



## jtink28

girls i think i may have pupps :(
the itching is unbearable. even with benadryl i don't sleep at night. woke up this morning and looks like a rash on my belly. going to call in sick and go to the doctor :(


----------



## julesjules100

Sass - now thats the kind of thing you want said to you!

Jtink - so sorry to hear that it's still bad. Definitely the right thing to do to go to the doc if it's unbearable. Are you sure though that it's not just the skin stretching? I've heard some people say that that is insanely itchy too. Fingers crossed it's just that. 

x


----------



## jtink28

i thought it was just skin stretching, too. but this morning i woke up (after really only dozing off to sleep for about 1 hour all night) to small red bumps on my belly that weren't there last night.

it's not just itchy. i want to rip my skin off. i've been tempted to call the doctor and force him to deliver the baby early, just so it goes away. i went through one tube of hydrocortisone cream in 2 days. i'm miserable :(


----------



## julesjules100

That sounds horrible. Can he see you today? x


----------



## jtink28

i called the nurse about this 2 days ago (i didn't have the rash then), and she said the doc would see me if i developed a rash. so i'm going to call as soon as they open and just go down there. i don't know if there's anything they can do or give you, but it's worth a try.


----------



## julesjules100

Does it look like any of these? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pruritic_urticarial_papules_and_plaques_of_pregnancy

According to that they could give you oral steroids to try to help it (although not great if pregnant) x


----------



## jtink28

yep, looks similar (mine's not as bad, but the spots developed overnight, so i wouldn't doubt it if it got worse)

i won't take steroids - i took oral steroids for 9 months for my crohn's, and it totally effed up my body. i'll see what else they offer.


----------



## jtink28

plus, my best friend had PUPPS, and she said steroids didn't help her at all.


----------



## julesjules100

I don't blame you. Not sure if it would help but you could try ice packs on it too to try to get some immediate relief. Keep us posted and good luck! x


----------



## kezziek

Oh jtink that sounds absolutely horrible :-( make sure they take your bloods and check your liver function too just to rule out this although it sounds more like pupps https://www.patient.co.uk/health/obstetric-cholestasis better to be on the safe side. Hope you can get some relief soon xxxx


----------



## julesjules100

Quick post to say woo hoo, 36 weeks for me today and even better to say that I'm 9 months preggo! Term at the end of this week. 

Congrats too Hann on week 35 and to anyone else who is rolling! Nearly there... x


----------



## Hann12

I'm so sorry jtink, that sounds horrible! I hope they see you today, its really not good enough if they don't. Let us know how you get on - they can't let you suffer for 5 weeks. 
Really hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Jules and huge congrats on getting to 9 months/36 weeks! Will be me next week! Really not long left for you - just over 3 weeks!! We are finally getting to the stage of having people post birth announcements which is very exciting!
I can't wait to find out what I'm having now!


----------



## julesjules100

Hann12 said:


> Thanks Jules and huge congrats on getting to 9 months/36 weeks! Will be me next week! Really not long left for you - just over 3 weeks!! We are finally getting to the stage of having people post birth announcements which is very exciting!
> I can't wait to find out what I'm having now!

After all this time *I'm* excited to find out what you're having too! x


----------



## Hann12

I know, can't quite believe I haven't caved and found out! I think my final guess will be boy but there's a part of me that suspects its a girl again. Really don't mind though. Will be funny to have a boy though!!

Its raining here now after spending most of the day snowing, seriously this weather is ridiculous, makes you wonder if we will every get out of our winter coats! Think this has been the longest winter ever, and I'm really not a cold weather person. Makes me want to emigrate somewhere warm!


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry jt! Sounds terrible. What is pupps? Is it just a rash? Do you have med express or urgent care nearby if your doc can't see you? 
Happy 35/36 Jules and Hann! So wild were almost there. Can't wait to see what you're having either Hann! 
The weather here is terrible too. Snowed twice this week, although I've been told its "spring". I call bs! 
I want to start wearing dresses.


----------



## julesjules100

Holy hell Sass, I'm too ashamed to wear dresses at the moment and want to keep my Incredible Bulk under baggy jumpers and skinny jeans at least until the pregnancy weight starts coming off! x


----------



## pinktiara

I assumed it was pupps when you described it the first time but you said you didn't have a rash so guess it just hadn't kicked in yet. Ugh so terrible hope they can do something for you.


----------



## jtink28

the nurse at my doctor's booked me into an emergency dermatology appointment today at 3:30. i'm just irritated that i have to wait 4 hours to see a doctor, lol!
at first i really thought it was just stretch marks and regular itching, but when you can't sleep at night, and your belly starts feeling hot to the touch because of a rash, well, that can't be normal. 
ugh.

jules, i've been wearing maxi dresses (long dresses that go down to my ankles) and little cardigans. so much more comfy than maternity jeans! plus, you can wear the maxi dresses after the baby is here!


----------



## julesjules100

That is true jtink! Sadly the only maxi dresses I have are summer ones and it's still getting down to 0 degrees at night here. 

At times I've HATED the feeling of maternity jeans across the bottom of my bump and I find those ones with the thicker band to hold the whole bump to be a weird fit (although sadly own two pairs like that now that I doubt I'll ever wear, grrrrr). I've spend most of the last 2 days slobbing round in yoga pants. Bliss! x


----------



## jtink28

sorry, kindof a weird picture. i had to crop my gross head out of it because i look simply gross. been crying all night and am all red and puffy and icky.

don't know if you can tell from the picture, but my belly is red and angry looking. a week ago, it was normal looking and calm. i think it's pupps, but i hope not! going to the doctor in 3 hours, so i'll update.
 



Attached Files:







20130404_120521-1.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hann12

Jtink I'm only looking at this on my phone but I can clearly see how sore it looks. It looks really dry too, I guess from the itching. I'm glad they got you an appointment today at least. I hope they can give you something immediately to help


----------



## jtink28

hann, i know, it looks dry, but i've been rubbing cocoa butter onto it like every hour! agh! i'm ready for some relief! :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Poor you jtink. 

I really really hope the dermatologist can give you something that helps ASAP. Xxxx


----------



## Lady H

Jtink looks sore. I hope they sort it for you quickly.

35 weeks today for me and last day at work tomorrow.... Scary!


----------



## julesjules100

Congrats Lady H on 35 today! Very exciting to be nearing mat leave. I genuinely don't know how some ladies have been able to go so long, I was limping over the finish line when I went at the earliest I was allowed to :haha: x


----------



## poppy13

jtink28 said:


> girls i think i may have pupps :(
> the itching is unbearable. even with benadryl i don't sleep at night. woke up this morning and looks like a rash on my belly. going to call in sick and go to the doctor :(

Hope you got on ok jtink? X


----------



## jtink28

just got home....it's definitely PUPPS :(

they gave me a steroid cream to put on it, and some hypoallergenic soap to use in the shower, but there's not much to be done, except to have the baby. agh! hopefully the cream soothes it a little. it's going to be a really long 4 weeks...


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh jtink - poor you :( 

Hann - I'm absolutely with you!!!!! I can't wait to find out if its a boy or girl! :) so exciting!


----------



## jtink28

i'm excited for you girls to find out if you're having boys or girls too!!!

i've got some steroid cream, oatmeal baths, sarna cream and coconut oil. i'm all set, lol!

i'm trying to be positive about the whole PUPPS thing - i told my husband that this little boy is already my tiny trouble maker and he's not even born yet! hehe. :)


----------



## TTCBean

jtink, so sorry about PUPPS!!

I have major brain farts going on! lol! I purchased some baby clothes on Old Navy's website a couple weeks ago, and decided to go in tonight to find a quick outfit for myself for my baby shower this weekend. I ventured to the baby boy section and found an oh so cute onesie, so I purchased it. When I got home and start pulling the tags off I thought to myself "This looks really familiar!" so I ran up to the nursery and ha! I had purchased it a few weeks prior... but the GOOD thing is, in another size, so I have 0-3 months and 3-6 month size of the same cute onsie! lol!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Haha ttc! Me too on the memory issue. Unfortunately DH tries to use it as an excuse for when he forgets to tell me things - "I told you that but you can't remember!" Or if I say I told him something he says I never did and I'm losing my mind. UGh!!!!

Exciting about your shower!!! Mine is this weekend too :)


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry jt! I hope the stuff they gave you works! 
We're having a little shower ths weekend too. It's the last one, then I'm finally allowed to resume my shopping! Can't wait!


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> just got home....it's definitely PUPPS :(
> 
> they gave me a steroid cream to put on it, and some hypoallergenic soap to use in the shower, but there's not much to be done, except to have the baby. agh! hopefully the cream soothes it a little. it's going to be a really long 4 weeks...

Oh dear, so sorry. Lets hope the steroid cream works though to make it at least bearable :hugs: x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sass - this one is my first shower! I feel like I'm so late! I'm screwed if this baby decides to show up early!!! I can't wait to finish up shopping but I've been informed that work is having a shower for me & 2 other preggos on April 18th... Should probably wait til after that...

On another note its 2:40 am & I'm wide awake bc DH just got home from work 30 mins ago ugh...


----------



## pinktiara

My shower is this sunday than I can finish up my shopping woo!!


----------



## Hann12

Enjoy the showers! 

Jtink - so sorry you do have it, glad they have you something - has it helped? 

Actually had a good nights sleep for once but woke up and the baby feels unbelievably high, I actually feel like it might have moved to breech which is annoying if it has, need up wait for the hiccups so I can find out but I feel really sick. Not a good start to the day :(


----------



## Sass827

That's tough Bella! Showers are great, but you never really know what you're gonna get. This is my third. Shower one was almost all stuff we needed, shower 2 was only 2 things we needed out of loads of gifts, all of which were clothes size 0-3 months. I have no idea what to expect from this one, so I'm hoping just for a good party and not expecting any stuff we need. I don't know ow you hold jt so long though. I have such an urge to get all the shopping done - its terrible! 
Do some inversions Hann! You can get that baby back upside down in no time. :)


----------



## jtink28

i'm dying to keep shopping.

but the girls at my work are having a baby shower for me on thursday, and then the women at my husband's job are having a surprise shower for him in late april. (i think i'm going to start shopping after thursday though!!)

we've got almost everything now...i think doctor may induce early at 38 or 39 weeks because of the pupps and baby's size. i wouldn't mind that.

trying not to sound like a big complainer, but this PUPPS is kicking my butt :(


----------



## Hann12

Has the cream not helped jtink? 

Yes not worried about the position, spent the morning on my hands and knees cleaning, it's still breech but I felt it move this morning into breech and there is obviously room as if wasn't even uncomfortable feeling so I think it will just move back when it's ready!


----------



## Sass827

You are not a complainer! I read up on it and it sounds terrible! You are a soldier. 
I've kept the tags on all the 3-6 and 6-9 stuff and more than half of my 0-3 stuff in case we don't wind up needing it. 
And how wonderful that you have a nice doc that will let you go early. :)


----------



## jtink28

they gave me a prescription steroid cream, and my best friend (who also had it) recommended a cream called Sarna that's helped too (it has menthol in it, and is soothing). the doctor was very apologetic, saying that the cream will help ease it, but nothing will really truly help except delivering.

unfortunately, nothing is helping the itch at night, and so i sleep maybe 30 minutes every night with a wet cold towel on my belly. the rash makes my belly and legs very very hot to the touch. i doze off all night, then am woken up by itching. the rash has moved to my thighs and feet this morning :(


----------



## lpjkp

Aww jtink, that sounds bloody awful!! Hope you're coping ok, and getting baby out early sounds like an absolute god send!!

Hann, are you sure baby is breech? I always wonder where baby is, but I feel his hiccups right in my hoo haa, so I always assume he's head down?

I'm having an awful day myself today...my heartburn/acid reflux has really stepped up a notch and is incredibly painful...I mean, 24 hours a day...not even drinking prescription Gaviscon/eating rennie/tums is taking the edge off...I was awake near on every hour last night with it, and even now it's not easing! Doctors are reluctant to give me anything but have agreed to prescribe me ranitidine, so let's hope that helps a little!x


----------



## Hann12

Jtink that sounds awful, I'm so so sorry for you! I'm not normally one for people having babies early but I think this justifies it if they'll do it! 

LP - hope the meds help, I'm lucky as never been a big sufferer of heartburn in pregnancy. They say it means you'll have a baby with lots of hair. DD was bald so it was true for us!
Yep baby is def breech, hiccups are up by my ribs but I'm sure it will move again, only 35 weeks so time left! DD was transverse until 36/37 weeks and she turned so I'm sure this one will


----------



## julesjules100

Jtink, sounds really awful especially when its affecting your sleep... I'm with Hann, not normally supportive of bringing babies early unless there's good physical reason to do so. Let's hope it settles down even a little but good to know the doctor is onboard to go a bit earlier if required. 

Sass, I can easily arrange another pair of newborn lime green cycling shorts for you :haha:

Hann, still lots of time to twist around. Daily floor scrubbing for you!

x


----------



## jtink28

i would really prefer not to deliver early, but i'm so miserable.
my last day of work is on april 19th, so only a 2 more weeks of work. maybe if i'm at home for the last few weeks of pregnancy i can make it through and go into labor on my own. that's what i'm hoping for.

lpjkp, i have GERD (from my crohn's) and i've taken ranitidine during pregnancy when needed, and it really does help. people think, "oh, it's just a little heartburn," but it can be really painful, like an elephant is sitting on your chest and you can't breathe properly. i had a near panic attack the first time i had _really bad _heartburn. really hope the ranitidine helps you. 

hann, i'm sure baby will turn around by delivery. can't believe your baby has room to turn around. i am amazed that my kid even fits in my belly still - he feels HUGE. how would he ever turn around, lol!! :)


----------



## pinktiara

This pregnancy has been terrible compared to my son I have had wicked heartburn had a gallbladder attack which was worse than labor pains no joke worst pain I have ever felt than I got the diabetes so now i take insulin just keeps getting better lol my sciatic pain is so bad my left leg goes numb all the time. I have 4 more weeks give or take a few days till my c section and now im sick so i'm so over being pregnant haha.


----------



## Hann12

I know I'm a bit surprised it still has room to turn but apparently it does. Possibly another small baby like DD or maybe I've just got very little muscles holding it in place lol! I actually just read that it might be struggling for room because I hold my DD a lot on my hip which twists the pelvic area and makes it small and pushes it upwards. Not much I can do about that but either way I'm sure it will get down for delivery. 

Jtink - hopefully work will distract you from the itching then you can see in a couple of weeks how you feel about going early. 

Pink - sounds like you need the next 4 weeks to fly by too. It really will though, you've done most of the waiting now and it's good you have a set date to work to. 

We really don't have long now, very exciting!


----------



## pinktiara

Yes I find out the actual date on the 16th talk about last minute haha than I can really start freaking out lol


----------



## Hann12

Can't believe it but the baby just turned and is head down again lol! Barely even felt it move, but the hiccups are very very low now!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Great news Hann! Well done baby!


----------



## lpjkp

Woo hoo! Well done baby for turning! :)

Relief! Ive got a prescription for ranitidine...2 150mg tablets a day...and for the first time in 4 days, I've got relief! x


----------



## jtink28

the ranitidine works wonders....so glad it helps you like it helps me!! you'll sleep like a baby tonight!!! :)


----------



## jtink28

sounds like you've got a little gymnast in there hann!!! :)


----------



## kezziek

Jtink sounds awful, i hopw the new creams help and also that you can take some sick time from work if you need to. Nothing worse than trying to work with no sleep. XxxX

Lpjkp I am taking ranitidine twice a day too, I just can't do without it now even though I hate taking it. I had some heartburn in my last two pregnancies but this has been by far the worse. Can't even bend forwards without acid shooting back up. My babies have had very little hair at birth though. I've decided that it's worse this time as it's going to have blazing red hair- my husband has auburn hair and there is ginger his side of the family but so far our boys have been medium brown and light brown so we are thinking it's got to crop up sometime. Hubby wants a baby girl with red curly hair and my green eyes. Lol. 

Glad baby has turned Hann- you must have a tiny one in there to not feel it! I had big painful movements when my son turned from breech between 34-37 weeks last time but he did it so i guess they figure it out somehow- amazing really xx

Feeling sick again and exhausted- just can't get anything done but pleased to be 36 weeks today!! Yay  becoming real and I must pack my hospital bag!x


----------



## Sass827

How's your time off been going Kezz?
You must have a nice long torso Hann. I'm in pain just when LO moves from one side to the other. 
So sorry for the heart burn and pupps and sciatica. I feel like we're all falling apart! Thank goodness there's only a few weeks left. 
And no more lime cycling short Jules! You ninny! Although with the crowd at tomorrow's shower, I guess the chance could be 50/50.


----------



## Hann12

Lol I woke up this morning and felt it move back to breech! Clearly too much room still in there for it! Quite funny but at least I know it can turn easily! And I felt it but it wasn't painful. I probably have a relatively long body compared to some of you as I'm 5ft 9 but have long legs (35 inches) so not a ridiculously long body. Clearly it's no tragedy that its on the move though! 

Jtink - how are you today? Hope the itching has calmed a bit and you could get some sleep


----------



## jtink28

itching has seemed to calm down a little. as long as i keep a cool wet cloth on my skin at night, i can sleep. so i'm less sleep deprived now!! :)


----------



## Lady H

That's good news JT, some relief at least xx


----------



## lpjkp

Aww, that's great to hear jtink!! It must be very uncomfortable for you...let's hope baby doesn't keep you waiting much longer eh?

hehe, you have a very active mischievous little baby Hann! Let's hope LO stops playing soon, and decides to settle head down for the final journey!!

Oh my gosh ladies, I went to visit my friend today who gave birth 3 days ago, and I'm in love! My hormones are slightly crazy and I completely teared up holding him for the first time...he's adorable!! Makes me look forward to my little one's arrival soo much!!

I've had a good day today overall, which I'm very thankful for! 

Does anyone else have a constant pain "down there"? I'm terrified the midwife will say on Thursday that baby is still free, because I'm in so much pain! It's difficult to turn over in bed, stand up, sit down, walk etc, and it makes me a little miserable when accompanied with the lower back cramps and period pains I've started to become accustomed to x


----------



## MightyMom

lpkjp: Yes. I also have a shooting pain on my iliac crests (my hips) and it HURTS. My BH contractions hurt like labor contractions. And DS has definitely dropped because it feels like there is a tennis ball in my hoo-hah. I'm done. But I'm not ready. Go figure!


----------



## kezziek

Haha Mightymom I conpletely agree with you on being done but not ready....I'm so physically and mentally ready to have this baby now but practically I am not at all ready and still have so much to do. Lpjkp- yeah I pretty much always feel constant pressure/pain/discomfort down there now and in my pelvic region, I feel like baby is engaging or at leasr I really hope so as starting to get those lightening bolts up my hoohaa now which aren't pleasant. Getting period pains on and off too so hopefully we are going to deliver these babies before anyone mentions the word induction lol! 

Sass i'm loving being off as I just couldnt cope with work anymore on top of looking after the boys- thats enough for me right now. I feel guilty though as i seem to have the odd good day but mostly the last week I've been feeling sick, tired and hurting everywhere so I've hardly achieved anything. I need a burst of energy and a massive nesting urge to kick in to get me through the next few weeks!


----------



## jtink28

i'm so excited to go on maternity leave....2 more weeks!!!!!!


----------



## kezziek

Yay jtink the end is in sight- you have done so well especially with all your discomfort too xxx


----------



## lpjkp

My gosh, I feel bloody huge looking at this week's piccie!
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks!.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TTCBean

,


----------



## julesjules100

Congrats on rolling on 36 weeks! x


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks! It amazes me!!! I am so excited :)!

Now that my baby shower is finished I want to get the rest of the clothing... but I'm lost on how many of what to get? 

newborn onsies (1 long sleeve, 1 short): 2
newborn pants: 1
0-3 mths onsies (mix of long and short sleeve): 11
0-3 sleep gowns: 2
0-3 pants: 3
3-6 mths onsies: 4
3-6 mths pants: 2

I have various socks and hats, too. I don't want to many 6 month+ items as it'll be getting cooler and that stuff isn't really in stores right now. How many of each should I get? Should I get a sweater? Which size? LOL wish there was some personalized manual on what to buy for your baby lol.


----------



## julesjules100

Effectively I have about 20 onesies (one in newborn size, about 8 in 0-3 months, about 8 in 3-6 and then a few in 6-9. For the latter as it will be Autumn then, I've got a few soft wool ones, a pram jacket, and a few cardigans. I've got cotton cardigans (about 3) in 0-3 months, 3 in 3-6 and then a few hats and booties. I think the key thing is to get stuff that can be layered for when it's colder out. I'm assuming that Michigan has a warm summer (certainly more so than the UK) so I'd get short sleeved onesies without legs/feet too. I have quite a few of those too. I also have say 4-5 sleep gown things (with poppers on the bottom - if there are any nappy leaks in the night you may need a couple more than just two but then again they can sleep in onesies. 

I also have a number of cheapy cotton things to put under other items if its cold, so this kind of thing https://www.johnlewis.com/john-lewis-baby-long-sleeve-bodysuits/p43142 plus similar kinds of things for when we're just hanging out at home and then it will just be ease of access. 

Think we're lucky as they're going to be summer babies so easier to "go light" on the clothes. One thing I have read is that little babies apparently don't like things like sweaters being pulled on over their heads so perhaps cardigans would be better. I caveat all of that with the fact that I'm a FTM so perhaps some of our seasoned veterans will have more to add! x


----------



## Sass827

I don't even dare count the number of onesies I have out of sheer embarrassment.


----------



## Hann12

I've got about 6 newborn sleepsuits and 10 vests, and around 10
0-3 sleepsuits and 10 vests. If its a girl we have lots of pink in the loft but if its blue we'll have to go and buy stuff. 

In serious pain - think my disc has prolapsed and I'm in sciatic hell. Not got much movement which is a nightmare as I have no help with DD for a minimum of 2 weeks.


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks for the help ladies :)

I feel kind of crappy! For my DH cousins and sister we purchased a lot from their baby registries (at least $200 each)... DH sister spent $10 max, his cousin spent about $30 and his other cousin spent $0. I feel like I was taken advantage of!! You think they'd at least put effort into our baby's gifts. I spent $125 each for both his cousins on cloth diapers alone! And it's not like their not well off, they are very wealthy people... I didn't expect $200 in gifts back at all, but what we did get from them seems so unappreciative on their part... :-/ I feel weird feeling that way but I can't help it!!!


----------



## Sass827

Oh Hann! I hope your pain goes away soon! Sounds terrible. 
Ttc- I'm sorry to hear about your crappy gifts. I've had this happen to me wih my one BIL at Xmas every year. There's unfortunately nothing you can do but make a mental note and keep it in mind for the future. :-(


----------



## MightyMom

Hann: Yikes! Can you maybe see a chiropractor for some temporary relief? Or hire some help for DD?

TTC: That sucks. :( I know exactly how you feel. I have relatives that are like that. Like Sass said, all you can do is make a note for future events.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann- ouch!! Poor you tht sounds horrible. :(

TTC beautiful bump!!! It's seems all of a sudden we're in the mid-30s - how did that happen?!?

I'm sorry about the shitty shower gifts. I have a friend like that. She has 3 kids and we spend at least £25 ($40) on them each at Xmas and birthdays. I bet you with baby we don't get half of that and we'll only have one. But then if it is the case we'll just cut back I think. Maybe she'll surprise us. 

I have waaaaay too many clothes for baby. Especially considering there's a chance she won't fit newborn for long. 

Got about 8-10 NB vests and maybe the same number of sleepsuits and a little outfit for coming home. 

Then in 0-3 I've got loads. It was just all so cute!!!! I am saying to people though if they buy anything to go for 3-6 and bigger. 

I'm only taking NB in my hospital bag. Not sure if that's a mistake as seeing if my growth scan was correct then she already weighs 6+LB but my NB stuff is mostly up to 10lb so I really hope she's not over that!


----------



## Sass827

Good to hear I'm not the only over shopper cupcake. I'm aLso banning 3-6 as I'm maxed out on those as well and now looking at 6-9 or 9-12. 
We got a few adorable outfits at the shower. It killed me to take them back, but I just have to draw the line somewhere. Oh and I got yet another 2t outfit. Seems odd, but whatever. Ill just be holding on to it for a while I guess. 
I also got our second pair of baby shoes. I know they say its nt good to put baby in shoes before one year, but they are so cute. What do you all think? Should I get rid of them, or just keep them for pictures or something?


----------



## Hann12

You should be fine with newborn stuff - they say they for up to 10 pounds but they actually tend to last longer in my experience. All the clothes sound great! 

I've been to the dr today, seeing a physio at 6.30 tonight and hopefully again on fri/sat. My DH took today off which is good and I've got stronger painkillers although I'm not taking much as I don't like to really. I'm hoping the session tonight will push the disc back in and then get regular sessions to keep it there. The joys of a rubbish back and late pregnancy lol!
While I was there I asked about whether its normal that the baby is changing positions so much and she said that second+ timers you definitely get a lot more position changes much later on but I should expect by week 38 that the baby should get engaged and stay there. She said in theory it should stop turning breech due to lack of room by week 36 (which is only 3 days away), so we shall see! At least she wasn't concerned anyway and sounds like its just having weak muscles and a bigger uterus versus a small baby.


----------



## Sass827

Sounds like good news Hann!


----------



## jtink28

36 weeks today! 
i'm not going to take a picture, as my hands and feet and belly are covered in rashes :(
but it feels so close! tomorrow is my ultrasound to see how big this boy truly is. i wasn't expecting to get an ultrasound before the birth, so i'm excited to see my little guy again. 

i'm bringing mostly all NB outfits to the hospital, but i'm bringing a 0-3 mo. outfit just in case he's _really _big :) my mom told me i fit into NB clothes for about 5 days, haha!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Good news Hann. :)

Sass - I have a couple of adorable shoes for her, but they're very soft. These are my favourites:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31t34e4OxTL._SX280_SH35_.jpg

I'm sure they won't stay on her feet long (baby shoes never do from my experience) but they'll be cute while they're on and hopefully make people smile. :)

In the Disney store sale I also got her some fluffy boots for next winter, but again there's lots of room in them (got 6-12m) so they're more about keeping warm.

https://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mR4-F8H8Ey700D9WUeYqbPg.jpg

Once she's mobile I will be a lot more serious about her footwear and get her properly fitted etc.


----------



## jtink28

cute little shoes cupcake!
i have a couple very soft shoes (more like slippers) for baby that he'll probably only wear in pictures, etc.

hopefully tonight will help your back hann. nothing worse than an aching back :(

question: has anyone packed their hospital bag yet? (not for baby, but for themselves)


----------



## Hann12

Cute shoes! The slipper ones may stay on as the back is elastic. I found boots always fell off but I think different babies different things work!

Jtink congrats on 36 weeks! Yes I have packed my bag, I pack very light though so it only took me 10 minutes to do mine and the baby bag.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

My bag is half done, I really need to sort it, keep get BH and each time I have more than a couple (normally in the car, think it's the way I sit + bumps in the road) I think "I need to get that bag finished!"

It's hard because I will be wearing my clothes/underwear up until then, so I'l just need to maybe write a list of things to pack when labour starts and do it that way.

All that's really in it now are labour nighties, a pack of huge knickers I bought for after, pads, nipple cream, crocs (was told these are the best thing for hospital - easy to clean - and I never wear the things, so seemed a good shoe to pack) arnica tablets and I think that's it for me.


----------



## pinktiara

Hey ladies Had my baby shower yesterday my bff threw it for me and it went amazing. About 10 of us were there Mason got spoiled so much cute stuff it was a little man party so I made up some mustache cookies (my home job) and some cupcakes to add to the table. Im all baby at this point its ridiculous hes sticking right out haha I confirm my c section app today for next week I better get a set date seeing as i'm about a month away.https://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s675/lexytiara/EA85747F-8F07-4083-B222-F8E49C6DCC78-1784-000000405CB4CE0B_zpsb582a651.jpg
The hospital gown my bff got me I sent her the link weeks ago to show her and she ended up getting it for me for my shower shes awesome!! 
https://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s675/lexytiara/e0116942-c0f6-44e8-baff-69a7becc17ce_zpscece1b7a.jpg


----------



## MightyMom

Glad you will get some relief Hann. :) I hope the baby turns and stays put with head down starting today!

Sass: The concern is on foot development, so wearing them for just pictures should be fine. You just don't want them in shoes when learning to crawl or walk.

jtink: Yay for another u/s! So exciting you'll get to see the baby! I'm jealous. :) I packed my bag this past weekend but not really. I packed my maternity hospital gown, and my Itzbeen timer. I need to work on adding all the stuff on my list but at the time I was just happy I had those two things! I consider them my "must haves." But seriously I need some flip flops in there!

cupcake: so cute!! Love the Disney booties. LOL about the contractions and packing, I keep thinking that too. I'm like "what if this is it? I need to pack!"

pink: OMG you are talented! The cookies are adorable and your bump is looking so great! Looks like you really did get spoiled with a great time. :)


----------



## pinktiara

thank you I couldn't have a party without my cookies there haha I have yet to pack anything should probably get on that already!


----------



## Hann12

Fab photos pink! Those cupcakes look so good! Your bump is perfect too! 

Off to physio soon, can't wait!


----------



## Sass827

Thanks girls! Ill se these sparingly. Just too cute to take back. https://www.target.com/p/just-one-you-made-by-carters-newborn-girls-eyelet-ruffle-sandal-white-newborn/-/A-14375515#?lnk=sc_qi_detaillink
DH and I packed our bags maybe 2 weeks ago. I'm such a dork. I've got like 5 pair of big black panties, 1 bf night gown, 1 maxi dress, 1 pair of yoga pants, 1 pair of hideous but thick socks my mil gave me last summer, and travel size tooth brush, paste, deodorant, soap, shampoo and conditioner. 
For LO I packed 3 hats, 3 gowns and 3 pair of socks. DH packed 3 full outfits as well. I know we're probably overdoing it. I'm just hoping to avoid having him have to run home and leave me alone. 
Also, I can't pack any electronics or chargers or makeup til the day of as we use them all the time.


----------



## pinktiara

So I call the obstetrician doing my c section and she says we booked your c section for the 11th i'm like um my due date is the 12th so that's cutting it kind of close lol. Than she says oh your right i must have not marked it down properly she wouldn't even be on call that day cause its a saturday. So she booked me in for the 8th of May apparently if i want it any sooner I have to book someone else whos on call but the 8th works for me. So one month from today im having my little mason totally excited right now!!!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats pink! I'm may 8 too!


----------



## missmayhem

eeeeeek, babys coming home outfit arrived today, it's the the washer and will dry it when it finishes. Oh it's getting so close and i'm starting to get both excited and terrified. 

How is everyone else feeling nerves wise?


----------



## jtink28

for some strange reason, i'm not nervous. i have this eerie calm about it all, like i've been ready for this for a long time.
now, i'm sure that i'll be nervous right before it happens! :)

fun little tidbit - the girls at my work are throwing me a baby shower on thursday! they even ordered a cake, and we're having a big potluck where everyone brings food, and there are more than 20 girls coming with presents! i'm so excited!!


----------



## lpjkp

Wow, that sounds so exciting jtink! I wish baby showers were a big thing over here! 

Im not nervous at all! I am so ready to meet my little guy it's unreal! Every little twinge now and I hope its time! I bet he won't come until 42 weeks lol x


----------



## pinktiara

I'm nervous about another c section because the first time it wasn't planned this time I know everything that is gonna happen. I just tell myself it will all be over in no time than I'll have my little man with me!


----------



## pinktiara

Sass827 said:


> Congrats pink! I'm may 8 too!

So exciting are you also having a planned c section?


----------



## kezziek

Wow exciting that you have a date set now Pink! I've heard that planned c-secs are normally lovely calm affairs and not unpleasent like when it's a rushed emergency. Lovely babyshower pics, your bump is so cute!x

I've not packed my hospital bag yet but I have written a list of what I need to take so I have made some progress lol. I have also stocked up on breastpads, nipple cream, vaseline etc. I'm like you cupcake in that I will be using half of the bags contents up until labour so what I did last time was pack the majority of it and then I left a list stuck to the top of it with things that would need to be grabbed last minute by OH like my phone charger etc. I tend to overpack a little as I ended up staying in for five days first time & my OH had to keep going home to get things as my first baby liked to poop and sick up and I ran out of clothes.

Had a nice swim this morning and a gel manicure so that was a nice treat. I've not been swimming at all this pregnancy and whilst I looked like free Willy (picture a big bump in a balck swimsuit and lily white legs) it did feel so nice to feel weightless for a change.I might try to fit in a few more swims if I can before babes is born to see if it helps keep baby in a good position and maybe strengthen some of my ailing muscles.


Saw midwife today too and discussed birth plan. Blood pressure was really low which explains feeling like crap and bump was measuring 37cms so not too bad. I had a bad post partum bleed last time so she said I won't be able to go to the midwife led unit again but will have to go to labour ward and be closely monitored with IV access straight away and a syntocinin drip as soon as I deliver :-( Also I can't have a water birth as they can't establish the blood loss so easily. I was a bit gutted but I also know they are just trying to keep me safe post delievery and I just need to go with it. She said that labour ward has improved a lot since I had my first baby there and that the midwives would be a lot more supportive of allowing me to stay mobile and as unmonitored and in control as possible so I will hold them to that when I am there for sure.


----------



## pinktiara

Does anyone else feel like baby is all of the sudden huge lol I haven't gained any weight recently and im only up 15 lbs I just feel like baby is gigantic right now


----------



## Sass827

Congrats jt! I'm sure you'll have a blast! 
I'm nervous / anxious, but I think a normal amount for a first timer. Just trying to focus more on work so I don't get overly stressed. 
May 8 is my edd. We will see if I can push ths baby out myself. My mom had 2/2 pregnancies end in c sections. 
I'm totally with you pink. Baby feels like a beast. But I've put on tons of weight- almost 3 times what you have. ;)


----------



## Sass827

Sounds like such a nice day Kezz! I love gel manis. Could you swim for long? I've been meaning to swim but haven't made it once the last 9 months. I wondered how long I could swim for too since I can't ever seem to catch my breath. 
I'm sorry your birth plan isn't playing out as you'd hoped. I hope the extra attention brings you a smooth and easy delivery!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

On the recommendation of my SIL and some other ladies I've just 'treated' myself to a pack of Depends pants for my hospital bag! :shy: I'm not sure how heavy the bleeding will be - but they should be pretty bomb proof I'm hoping!

Boots have them £10 for a pack of 16 or so, and also got some bed pads (more for labour) and some night time Tena pads (look a better shape than the maternity pads, as they're really wide at the back and that's where I normally leak on my period at night.

Not my proudest moment, but thought it was worth sharing as I'm worried about leaking the first few days and embarassing myself in the car on the way home, or in front of guests or ruining our memory foam matress.

Also figure the pants are great as I can just throw them away instead of worrying about washing etc.


----------



## Hann12

It's a good idea cupcake, I used tena knickers with Annabelle and I have them for this one. The bleeding for the first 1/2 days is heavy and I never got a leak with the knickers. Of course they are unattractive and hefty but they do the job really well and are comfy especially if you end up with stitches. 
I found for after the big bleeds that boots own brand maternity pads were great, the thick ones for night time and the thin for the day time


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks Hann,

Glad to hear someone else who rates them.

Do the hospital prefer you to use pads for any reason so they can monitor? Or can I use what I want overnight in hospital? I figure that way I can stay in bed for longer stretches and feel a lot dryer etc.


----------



## Hann12

It's a good question, I gave birth at 5am and was out 12 hours later. To be honest I got very little care and attention after the birth and I had an episiotomy and a fair amount of stitches. All they were bothered about was if I had been to the toilet (wee) and if I could feed DD. they didn't ask me about blood loss at any point, even in the MW visits afterwards. It might be different where you all as I know different areas have different policies. 
The mw knew I had the knickers on though as she helped me put them on after the shower and she said she thought they were a great idea. So I would assume they are fine with them and I'm sure that if they were needing to monitor blood loss they could go that with them. 
You will feel cleaner wearing them though as they catch all.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks. :) I guess I'll ask when I'm there and getting dressed etc.

Just been looking at the Tena knickers (with the purple patterning on) and wondering if they'd have been better. Look a lot less nappyish than the depends.

I just went on price!


----------



## jtink28

i'm going to get some depends or tena's, too. my mom told me to get them, haha! 

i'm such a sissy - i'm not afraid of pain or birth at all. i've had some terrible pain and hospital stays in my life - so i'm not afraid of pain at all. but i am SO NERVOUS about all the blood!!!


----------



## Hann12

Theres probably not much difference, I think i got the 'Tena lady discreet extra' which were the thinnest knicker but thicker than just a thick pad if that makes sense? I think last time I just had the thick tena knicker. 

As for amount of blood, everyones different, but I wasn't that bad. I was expecting gushes of the stuff the way everyone talked about it but it wasn't like that. For me it was just like a heavy period for 4/5 days, then it reduced to a normal medium flow for about another 1.5 weeks max, then after that it was light. It stopped completely at about 3.5/4 weeks. I had a random few days of light flow at 6 weeks too. It was very manageable and I barely noticed it to be honest in all the new baby stuff going on!


----------



## julesjules100

Related to this, is anyone going to do any waxing of the under-carriage right before due date? I'm really tempted to take the majority of it off firstly as I don't want my doctor having to use a lawn mower to try to find where to put the catheter for the C section but also as I believe the bleeding after C can be quite a lot and thought it would be cleaner rather than getting matted with blood (a bit gross so apologies). I also don't want them to dry shave at the top, which is what they'll do if I don't wax and on me that will be itchy as hell a couple of days in as shaving and I don't get on. All that said, I don't want to look "porny" on the operating table with effectively a Brazilian :haha:

Even if I wasn't having a C I was of the view that it will be easier for everyone to see what's going on especially in the event of an episiotomy/repairs to a tear etc. 

x


----------



## jtink28

i'm not a fan of waxing, as i had a bad experience once. but i've been "trimming." i keep it very short, and i shave on the bikini line so nothing "pokes out." haha. 
one of my nurses recommended no shaving or waxing toward the end of the pregnancy, as after birth it will be obnoxious and ouchy for it to grow out. but if you're having a C-section, perhaps you needn't worry about that? i'm just afraid of being itchy down there while i have stitches or am sore.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Jules - I think I'm just going for trimmed. I'm sure they've seen worse, and I don't want to have to worry about regrowth (I get bad ingrowns down there after waxking if I don't efoliate and I'm pretty sure I won;t feel like taking a loofah to it!)

I used to always get a hollywood and I feel like that'd be too bare for labour, so I'm jsut going to go natural but tidy.

I know they will have seen worse - in fact a woman on one born the other week looked like she had a pair of black pants on even with the blur effect over it! made me feel a bit better as even if I left mine for a year it wouldn't be that bad! So I know they won't care about my pubes.


----------



## julesjules100

Yeah, its a bit tricky that one. I would agree for shaving (based on my own experience) but I've been having waxing for donkey's years and find that it's perfectly fine and soft when it grows out for me down there (plus it takes AGES to grow out down there, unlike my legs that are hairy beasts). In my teens I shaved it and couldn't bear how itchy it was! That was my last foray with a razor x


----------



## julesjules100

Ooh no cupcake! Having to exfoliate after birth would not be pleasant :haha: 

You're right, I'm sure they've seen it all....! x


----------



## jtink28

jules, i got a horrific rash once when i got a brazillian, and i thought i would die. strangely, i don't get a rash from shaving. normally i shave everything, but since my belly has been in the way, i've just used a mirror to trim very short so there's no itchy growing out. 
gawd, i'm so ready to be done being pregnant. i want my body back, haha!


----------



## Hann12

I saw that woman on OBEM - it was quite something wasn't it lol!! 
I can't wax in pregnancy as my skin turns to hives as its so sensitive. I will shave the bikini line and trim too. I think as long as its neat thats fine. You definitely don't want to feel itchy afterwards!


----------



## jtink28

one of my closest friends is a labor and delivery nurse, and yep, she has seen it ALL. 99% of the time, they don't even notice hair or no hair. BUT, she will come home from work and text me every once in a while about a woman who was growing a forest down there - they DO notice that, haha!!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann12 said:


> I saw that woman on OBEM - it was quite something wasn't it lol!!
> I can't wax in pregnancy as my skin turns to hives as its so sensitive. I will shave the bikini line and trim too. I think as long as its neat thats fine. You definitely don't want to feel itchy afterwards!

It was indeed! And it was weird as I didn't feel like her head hair was particularly thick or dark, like if she was spanish or asian or something I wouldn't have thought anything of it, but she was quite fair really and then had this black mass going on!


----------



## pinktiara

Im amazed at how well I shave without even seeing I hate body hair so thats normal for me an with a c section it would have to be done I prefer to do it myself than have them do it with a disposable hah


----------



## Hann12

CupcakeBaby said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> I saw that woman on OBEM - it was quite something wasn't it lol!!
> I can't wax in pregnancy as my skin turns to hives as its so sensitive. I will shave the bikini line and trim too. I think as long as its neat thats fine. You definitely don't want to feel itchy afterwards!
> 
> It was indeed! And it was weird as I didn't feel like her head hair was particularly thick or dark, like if she was spanish or asian or something I wouldn't have thought anything of it, but she was quite fair really and then had this black mass going on!Click to expand...

Lol I had the same thought! Poor woman is probably very embarrassed after seeing that!


----------



## jtink28

i'm always amazed how they let it grow out to much....i mean, i know that different men like different things, but my DH would not come near me with a 10 foot pole if i had the Amazon growing down there, lol! 

i bought a couple birth books that my mom said were great (which means they're old, but good), and some of the pictures crack me up - apparently razors weren't invented in the 1970's!!!!


----------



## julesjules100

There's got to be an element of fashion too along with the images that they are exposed to as being "sexy" - if you go back to Playboy type mags of the 70s, like your books, it was a hair-pie fest then and if that's the norm then perhaps guys wouldn't even think about a shaved/waxed one, hairy would be hot? 

My DH prefers waxed too but then if he ever comments I point out that he could do with a trim and could also do with waxing his shoulders. That tends to shut him up! x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hahaha Jules - awesome!

I've been pretty slack with my pubes (only shave every week or two) as we've not been doing anything at all.

So DH has been too - it got hairy like I've never seen before! Then he bic'ed it all off and that looked just as weird!! Lol.


----------



## jtink28

probably TMI, but has anyone else's DH been weird about sex? my DH refuses to right now, because he says it creeps him out to see the baby move while in "the mood," and also because he's terrified of hurting the baby. cracks me up.


----------



## julesjules100

Not weird per se but doesn't really seem interested, which is fine as I'm not really either! I feel like a beast. We haven't been, ahem, romantic this year yet and I'd rather try to be soon as otherwise its going to be another 6-8 weeks after the c section so by that point it will be mid June! Gulp! x


----------



## Hann12

We have only DTD about 6 times this year so not a lot, my DH isn't massively up for it i don't think and i don't blame him! See thats the good thing about a section, you can do it pretty much as soon as you stop bleeding. I had to wait until 12 weeks post partum last time because of my episiotomy, infected stitches, open wound etc etc. Really hoping that i don't get that bad luck this time!!


----------



## julesjules100

Ouch! I have just crossed my legs in sympathy Hann x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

We've had sex once this year and done other stuff once. 

I was almost tempted Sunday morning as DH seemed keen Staurday night. But then he woke up with a horrible cold and now I have it too. :(


----------



## Hann12

Theres plenty of reasons not to at this point (too big, too tired, feeling generally unattractive). I'll probably end up doing it a couple of times at 39 weeks then leave it there as my parents are staying after that and I wouldn't do it with them around!


----------



## julesjules100

Yah, nothing like taking the edge off your ardour than knowing your parents may be able to hear!

We were going to now that I'm back in London again but DH has just got a cold sore and has been getting one cold after another recently. Neither are putting me in the mood x


----------



## Hann12

Oh that's just jogged my memory about being careful about cold sores. I had no idea they could be dangerous: 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...illed-cold-sore-virus-loving-kiss-father.html


----------



## julesjules100

Yep, I've warned James about that as I just read it somewhere recently too. If he has ANYTHING event remotely lesion-like he's banned from the baby (!) x


----------



## Hann12

It's crazy to think a cold sore can be dangerous, I was really shocked!


----------



## missmayhem

hey ladies hope your all keeping well, last time I did shave etc but not going to bother this time, i get really bad ingrowing hairs and would rather not have to deal with them

had a growth scan today and at 36+3 baby is measuring in at 7lb3 eeeeeekkk this is going to be a big bubba


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies... Just checking in, sorry i havent been on much lately... Things have been going from bad to worse these last few weeks :(

My Blood Pressure is allover the place, my iron is low and so given 210mg of iron 3x a day to boost it up, My platelets were 92 on the 2nd, then was told Layla was measuring small, so had a growth scan yesterday and she fallen off the 50th percentile which she was following at 20weeks.... shes "Estimated" weighing in at 5lb :( so shes gonna be tiny compared to my sons who were 9lb born...

Consultant has changed my section from 39weeks to 38weeks (16th) to hopefully help to avoid me having to have a general as my platelets are falling and if there go too low then a spinal is totally out of the question.

Ive had appointments almost everyday at the hospital etc for the last couple of weeks, and this week im there everyday!, bluerghhh i feel sooo run down...

So yeh that summarises everything up lol...

Hope your all well x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( Sorry you're having a rough time Hun. Glad the hospital are keeping you under constant check though - even though I know it must be a pain going back and forth. 

But OMG - I can't believe there's going to be a baby in the group in a week!!!!! Scary times!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

its deffo scary that in a week shes gonna be here!!! lol :)


----------



## jtink28

had a rough doctor's visit today. may need a c-section due to some of my crohn's issues. am pretty gutted about that, as i wanted an all-natural birth, and a section is the total opposite. 
baby is estimated at 7lb9oz right now, so he's big. 

i saw a very rude lady doctor today who made me feel like shit, and i cried the whole way home. i'm very down.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

jtink doctors are very rude, im sure there skip just common care when dealing with patients :(

If you dont want the section, you need to be very tough and stand your ground :hugs: there can only advise, there cant force you x


----------



## jtink28

i would like to force them to not give me a c-section, but unfortunately, they're right, and it's physical issues that will prevent me from having a regular birth. 

i would have taken it better if one of my normal, kind doctors had told me the news and explained it, but this lady just stated it and walked away, and i was very shocked and stunned, so i didn't ask any questions. i called back, and talked to another doctor, who explained more. i understand, but am still pretty upset that the birth i wanted won't happen.

i don't want to be one of those women who falls apart because her "birth plan" didn't work out. babies don't come according to our plans, i know this. as long as my boy gets here safe, i guess that's all that matters. but i'm allowed to be upset for one day, right?


----------



## jtink28

babee, sorry you're having a rough time of it. exciting that layla will be here in a week, though!

this pregnancy makes me wonder if i even want more babies. i'm sure i will adore my little guy, but pregnancy has been so hard on my body and emotions. can you tell i'm a little depressed and down? lol


----------



## kezziek

Oh poor you jtink! Of course you are allowed to feel down about not being able to have the birth you want - heck i was sulking over just being forced to go to a different ward &be dripped up etc and thats nothing really I know it's just to keep baby and me safe but we all have our hopes and dreams about how it will be so it's hard when another thing feels out of our control yet again.

I really didn't want any more babies after my first- I had a hard time of it from start to finish and found the newborn stage hard going too. But something wierd happens in that you do forget quite how bad it all was and because you love and enjoy them so much (not always straighy away for everyone) it does make you broody for more. I was terrified when I went into my second pregnancy but it was so much easier and i had my little one to distract me too so it went fast. I'm now so pleased I have two so close in age as they are fantastic company for each other and that makes my life easier. However I have found the third hard going again so I'm hoping I will not forget in hurry and stick to my family of three but I can never say never as broodiness is a powerful thing for me lol x

Will the c-sec be planned? So you might get to go abit earlier?x

Babee- i can't believe how soon you are having your baby!!!!! So sorry to hear how poorly you have been but I am so excited for you and can't wait to see pics and hope you will be feeling so much better once she is here xxxx

Sass i gotta admit my idea of swimming is probrably a very gentle stroll in the park- there was none of this butterfly stroke going on just more of a breaststroke i think it is- with my head out of the water and not much effort just nice to paddle along really. I think it helped move baby down too xxx


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry Babee and jt. It's no fun when things don't work out as planned. You can be sad for a day or even a few weeks if you'd like! Totally understandable. 
So excited to see some pics of Layla in all her cool gear you've made her. 
Ive also caved and bought adult diapers too. I carry one in my purse at all times in case of emergencies! 
I bought some nair for down there to try to keep the jungle under control. I want to take a razor to it but fitting and sitting in the tub is becoming very difficult. :(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I've been shaving it off at least weekly thru the entire pregnancy... I just can't see what I'm doing anymore so I rely on feeling if the hair is gone yet!! I don't care if I go into labor near the end of the week, when the hair has grown back a bit, as long as I don't have massive amounts of hair!!! I've never waxed it... But I have really sensitive skin. 

As for the depends, I'm undecided. Won't it look like I'm wearing a diaper under my yoga pants?? I think I'm going to go with a overnight maxi... But I'm not 100% decided


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Ive been shaving about once a week kimd of by feel and faith lol I cant rly see what im doing...if I rly need help OH will do it..he has done it a few times when I just didn't have the energy. .he didn't do half bad :haha: 
Weve actually managed to keep our sex life pretty active like once every few weeks...getting less frequent as I get bigger bcuz im just so uncomfortable...but we would probbaaly do it more if baby boy wasnt so squirmy...it kills both of our moods when he starts moving all around! It doesn't freak OH out that my belly is big or that hell hurt him but it definitely kills it when it looks like aliens vs predators going on in there lol. So that has been yhe big roadblock for us.:dohh:


----------



## pinktiara

im so low now there is so much pressure its making me crazy Mason is locked and loaded dr said she couldn't even move his head at all little does he know hes getting cut out lol


----------



## Lady H

VmrsbabcockV said:


> Ive been shaving about once a week kimd of by feel and faith lol I cant rly see what im doing...if I rly need help OH will do it..he has done it a few times when I just didn't have the energy. .he didn't do half bad :haha:
> Weve actually managed to keep our sex life pretty active like once every few weeks...getting less frequent as I get bigger bcuz im just so uncomfortable...but we would probbaaly do it more if baby boy wasnt so squirmy...it kills both of our moods when he starts moving all around! It doesn't freak OH out that my belly is big or that hell hurt him but it definitely kills it when it looks like aliens vs predators going on in there lol. So that has been yhe big roadblock for us.:dohh:

Ditto with both, no idea what my lady bits look like but I know I'm getting some fuzz off. Also I had that baby moving when you DTD last week, it's like having the Cat or Dog watch you DTD, totally kills it! :haha:

Babee, JT big hugs ladies x


----------



## poppy13

Babee sorry you're feeling so rough, I'm on 210mg 4 x a day so knowhow you feel. Make sure you take them with orange juice & just before you eat to help them absorb better. If you like dark chocolate then my midwife said have a little of that everyday as it has a good iron content, it has to be dark choc though milk doesnt work. Dried apricots are good too.

I really need to do my bag today. I freaked out about it yesterday & couldnt do it! Getting a bit panicky about labour :-(


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. 

Hope you're all ok. 

I've got a horrible cold so am at home today. Thought maybe I could do some good nesting but I feel so rough and dizzy that so far today all I've done is sit about and lay down occasionally. :(

Have gone back and been reading this thread from the start. Currently up to page 200 or so which is mid-September when my MS was awful. 

Also have made a little photo collage of me and DH as newborns and our 32 week scan. I think she looks like me, poor thing as DH was the much cuter baby!! (Me on top DH on bottom)

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/1FB1BB7A-6748-47A0-9B32-1E79368B32AE-1630-000000A7D4ACEA2B_zps9473d1de.jpg


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Lady H said:


> VmrsbabcockV said:
> 
> 
> Ive been shaving about once a week kimd of by feel and faith lol I cant rly see what im doing...if I rly need help OH will do it..he has done it a few times when I just didn't have the energy. .he didn't do half bad :haha:
> Weve actually managed to keep our sex life pretty active like once every few weeks...getting less frequent as I get bigger bcuz im just so uncomfortable...but we would probbaaly do it more if baby boy wasnt so squirmy...it kills both of our moods when he starts moving all around! It doesn't freak OH out that my belly is big or that hell hurt him but it definitely kills it when it looks like aliens vs predators going on in there lol. So that has been yhe big roadblock for us.:dohh:
> 
> Ditto with both, no idea what my lady bits look like but I know I'm getting some fuzz off. Also I had that baby moving when you DTD last week, it's like having the Cat or Dog watch you DTD, totally kills it! :haha:
> 
> Babee, JT big hugs ladies xClick to expand...

Exactly! And we have two dogs too lol so we have to have 3 cooperating parties just to get a little "togetherness "


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

pinktiara said:


> im so low now there is so much pressure its making me crazy Mason is locked and loaded dr said she couldn't even move his head at all little does he know hes getting cut out lol

I know how you feel. The past two days ive had a looott of pressure so ive been taking walks...well today I can barely walk I feel like my pelvis is gonna crack in half!!! Im only 35 weeks tomorrow so idk how long hell stay in there my bump is suuuuper low (i can take deep breaths again!) And im just so uncomfortable..dunno how im going to school today its that bad :/


----------



## missmayhem

being able to breath again definatly rocks!! such a nice feeling.


I sympathise with you on your pelvis MrsB i had SPD severly last pregnancy, and woke up this morning with a very achey pelvis, just didn't want to get out of bed!


Yesterdays growth scan suggests at 36weeks bubs is 7lb3 so no wonder i'm feeling pressure


----------



## Hann12

Pressure is when they start to engage - unfortunately you can be like that for weeks and weeks. Not really a sign that you will go into labour any earlier. First timers tend to engage around week 36 but the majority - something like 85% will still go overdue. Second timers apparently tend to engage around 38 weeks and still more likely to go overdue but not as high a number as a first timer.


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

What is spd? And hann im gonna cross my fingers im in the small percent that goes early lol. At my 32 week scan he was already 4lbs 8oz so by now he should be a pretty good size. If I delivered at 37 or 38 weeks hed probably b a pretty good sized bebe. But thats up to him as I refuse to get induced unless he is wayyy overdue.


----------



## Hann12

Good for you to refuse induction! It's scare mongering to say he's big when they really don't know. The scans can be 2 pounds out either higher or lower but in general they over estimate. Also babies grow at different rates so you might find that when its born its just under 8 and either the scan was out or his growth just slowed down. That's the bad thing about scans, they are inaccurate for a lot if people and they scare you. 
I've only had the 12 and 20 week one this time so I have no clue how big this baby is but they were wrong by 2 pounds with my DD (predicted just under 8 pounds and she was just under 6) so I see no point in having another.
In general unless you have a medical condition like GD your baby will be born the right size for you to birth naturally so try not to let their stats scare you.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

VmrsbabcockV said:


> What is spd? And hann im gonna cross my fingers im in the small percent that goes early lol. At my 32 week scan he was already 4lbs 8oz so by now he should be a pretty good size. If I delivered at 37 or 38 weeks hed probably b a pretty good sized bebe. But thats up to him as I refuse to get induced unless he is wayyy overdue.

My lady was 4lb 8oz at my 32 week scan too. :)

I don't want to be induced until close to 42 weeks unless there's a medical reason.


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Hann12 said:


> Good for you to refuse induction! It's scare mongering to say he's big when they really don't know. The scans can be 2 pounds out either higher or lower but in general they over estimate. Also babies grow at different rates so you might find that when its born its just under 8 and either the scan was out or his growth just slowed down. That's the bad thing about scans, they are inaccurate for a lot if people and they scare you.
> I've only had the 12 and 20 week one this time so I have no clue how big this baby is but they were wrong by 2 pounds with my DD (predicted just under 8 pounds and she was just under 6) so I see no point in having another.
> In general unless you have a medical condition like GD your baby will be born the right size for you to birth naturally so try not to let their stats scare you.

Yeah the way I see it is im not gonna get induced cuz im uncomfortable that's selfish I think..even if hes a good size im not gonna make him come out early just for my sake..and I am only having this one baby so I only get to do the pregnant thing once! I might as well go all the way and give my son the best chance. If he decides he is ready though and comes early I would definitely not complain tho lol


----------



## Hann12

I know its always nice if they make a surprise early appearance from their own doing. I'm in a fair bit of pain ow too so I sympathise but I was much worse with DD and I held on and she came naturally in her own time 4 days overdue (although it was actually labour on the 3rd day). My MW at the time told me that in her experience most first time mums are 4 days overdue which was correct for me. I have since heard that its actually more like 7 days but from all the friends and people I've known on BnB I think thats a bit exaggerated, sure some people go 12 days and need to be induced but most seem to be between 40-41 weeks so hopefully that helps. 
I'm just keep mentally adding another week to my countdown which although is a bit depressing I figure I'd prefer to be realistic and not get upset when the DD comes and goes and he/she still isn't here.


----------



## JaysBaby

Ok so I've gone in preterm labor 3 times and it was stopped all 3 times with meds... When I would get contractions they would start at the top of my belly(by ribs) and slowly work their way down.. Over the last 2 days I have had a mild backache(I figured it was due to my scoliosis) anyway since yesterday day I get this tightening but it's only from my belly button down to the bottom of my uterus and it feels as if she is balling up..it doesn't hurt but it's getting pretty uncomfortable and starting to bother me I've also had this mild ache all over my belly almost like menstral cramping but it doesn't go away or anything it's constant... Is this what bh contractions feel like? I never had them with my son (who is 5) and I never went into actual labor with him either(induced with pitocin) ... I know I should call my doctor and i will if it doesn't stop.. I just know what they will say.. Every time no matter what the issue they tell me to go to the hospital for a ultrasound, nst and fluids... I have a child my husband works and I'm unable to drive because it makes me go into labor Every. Single. Time. I'm 32w 5 days due may 31st.., has/is anyone else dealt/dealing with this? What was it and what did you do?


----------



## jtink28

morning girls -
feeling better this morning about the C-section. I've decided not to tell anyone in "real life" because of judgment and criticism. 99% of the people I come into contact with have no idea what Crohn's disease is, or how it affects me, so I know they will try to talk me out of a C-section, even though it's medically necessary at this point. 

I've just decided to not be one of those women who grieve and grieve for weeks about a failed birth plan, you know? I have a serious chronic disease, and I am lucky enough to be having a baby, no matter how he shows up! I have a close friend who has struggled for years to get pregnant, and has been unsuccessful. so i'm just counting myself lucky right now, no matter how my boy chooses to come into this world. he'll be loved more than anything, C-section or not, you know?


----------



## bobbles86

VmrsbabcockV said:


> What is spd? And hann im gonna cross my fingers im in the small percent that goes early lol. At my 32 week scan he was already 4lbs 8oz so by now he should be a pretty good size. If I delivered at 37 or 38 weeks hed probably b a pretty good sized bebe. But thats up to him as I refuse to get induced unless he is wayyy overdue.

Hi hun, with my last baby the growth scan said 4lbs 6 at 29 weeks... they told me to expect a 12-13lber maybe even bigger... my baby was born at 39 weeks weighing just over 9lbs... not a small baby but not mahoosive like they said.. don't listen to them they can be so wrong.


----------



## Hann12

Jtink I think that's the best way to view it, it's out of your control, now you just need to concentrate on making the experience you do have the best it can be for you and your husband and baby. Please don't get upset about it though. As for telling other people its no ones business so just go with how you feel. It will be fine though :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww Jtink :hugs:... You have every right to feel disheartened etc... 

I cant have a "Au Natural birth" because of my medical condition (ruptured brain aneurysm, its only coiled and even when i go to the toilet for a number 2, i cant strain, if me and OH have love making, i have to be careful when i orgasm!, so pushing a baby out is noooooo way in this world at all possible) and to be honest its shite!, id love to swish about in a water pool and feel everything and push my baby out lol... 
But unfortunately the reality is i cant! and its not because i dont want too, its because for the safety of me and my baby... and no matter how there come into this world there are still loved and treasured :)

My mum and a few friends keep making my eyes water, by saying "hey at least you dont have to risk tearing or having to be cut down there, because that bloody hurts!!!" It makes me cringe and everytime i think hmmm yeh i feel pretty glad im having a section lol

When i was told that i may have to be knocked out, because my platelets are falling and there maybe too low for a spinal, bluerghhh i just sat and cried :( i dont want to miss her very first moments, i want to hold her straight away etc etc... But if its safer, then i cant really argue


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Hann12 said:


> I know its always nice if they make a surprise early appearance from their own doing. I'm in a fair bit of pain ow too so I sympathise but I was much worse with DD and I held on and she came naturally in her own time 4 days overdue (although it was actually labour on the 3rd day). My MW at the time told me that in her experience most first time mums are 4 days overdue which was correct for me. I have since heard that its actually more like 7 days but from all the friends and people I've known on BnB I think thats a bit exaggerated, sure some people go 12 days and need to be induced but most seem to be between 40-41 weeks so hopefully that helps.
> I'm just keep mentally adding another week to my countdown which although is a bit depressing I figure I'd prefer to be realistic and not get upset when the DD comes and goes and he/she still isn't here.

With as much oain as I am feeling and all the pressure in my pelvis I have no idea how on earth he can stay in there a whole month longer! :/ im miserable already blegh

Jtink sorry about your section..but at least your lady bits will be more intact than all of ours! :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jays baby - I don't have any advice for you since this is my first. My BH just make my whole belly go hard and uncomfortable - not painful. I hope it all works out for you though!!! :hug:


----------



## pinktiara

I was induced after a week with my first because that's as long as they let you go here and it didn't work and he went into distress so they had to cut him out. I was devastated but as long as baby is happy and healthy that's all that matters. There is so much emphasis on size when your pregnant my son was always off the charts and they even went as far as to tell me to feed him less now hes tall and skinny at 3 so it didn't mean that much. I can understand in some situations where it would be a concern but really I hate when drs freak out patients especially when its the first baby its all guidelines they follow but not all baby's are equal. It's so true your baby can be engaged for weeks and you can still go over I had that with my first.


----------



## Hann12

VmrsbabcockV said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> I know its always nice if they make a surprise early appearance from their own doing. I'm in a fair bit of pain ow too so I sympathise but I was much worse with DD and I held on and she came naturally in her own time 4 days overdue (although it was actually labour on the 3rd day). My MW at the time told me that in her experience most first time mums are 4 days overdue which was correct for me. I have since heard that its actually more like 7 days but from all the friends and people I've known on BnB I think thats a bit exaggerated, sure some people go 12 days and need to be induced but most seem to be between 40-41 weeks so hopefully that helps.
> I'm just keep mentally adding another week to my countdown which although is a bit depressing I figure I'd prefer to be realistic and not get upset when the DD comes and goes and he/she still isn't here.
> 
> With as much oain as I am feeling and all the pressure in my pelvis I have no idea how on earth he can stay in there a whole month longer! :/ im miserable already blegh
> 
> Jtink sorry about your section..but at least your lady bits will be more intact than all of ours! :)Click to expand...

I know you think you can't but you can! I had 2 slipped discs in my back, HG and SPD and I made it to 4 days overdue because that was best for the baby. If you can last until 36 weeks you can manage a bit longer, especially if its just you and you can relax and just do what makes you comfortable.


----------



## lpjkp

Eugh, awake all night with period pain last night and cramping in my lower tummy and back on and off. ..What's that all about?! 

Thankfully it seems to have eased for now. ..I'll see what midwife says this afternoon x


----------



## kezziek

Hope it went well with the midwife lpjkp? I get a lot of period pain on and off and uncomfy braxton hicks too. Hope they have settled down for you xxx


----------



## lpjkp

The midwife went okay kezzie
..he's really low and head down but not engaged at all...I couldnt believe it, im already so uncomfortable! 

Theyve been coming on and off all day. ..we've travelled 3 hours north to spend a week with my husbands parents, so im hoping nothing comes of it all...I just think its my body playing tricks on me, but it bloody hurts x


----------



## TTCBean

Anyone have pressure in their bums? I feel crampy and have lots of lower back ache... when I bend I get pressure in my bum and crotch!


----------



## jtink28

just had my baby shower at work....the girls at work went overboard!!!
we go EVERYTHING off our registry, and so much other fun stuff, plus loads of cash and gift cards. it was amazing.


----------



## TTCBean

That's awesome jtink!!!! I got nothing off my registry at my baby shower :( so I went through last Sunday and used a 10% off coupon and bought almost everything lol!


----------



## jtink28

ttc, NOTHING off your registry?? that's terrible!!! what did people bring you??


----------



## TTCBean

Nothing off my registry! People even asked for it. It's all stuff I needed and really wanted. I was pretty bummed, even though that sounds a little selfish.... I got a few onesies, some small blankets, baby socks, a few books and a rattle! I was on here ranting the other day how some people in DH family didn't get me much even though I got them a lot off their baby registries! I really didn't think I'd get so little considering I was so generous to them.


----------



## jtink28

that is really obnoxious, i'm sorry :(
i mean, what are registries for?? you're letting people know what you _need_!
are you only having the one shower?


----------



## Sass827

Congrats jt! Sounds like a great shower!


----------



## TTCBean

Yes it sucks! Unfortunately it's my only shower, my family lives in a different country than me so it's not possible for them to host one for me. :(


----------



## pinktiara

I got about 3 things off my registry most people got me clothes and such which I dont mind since he always needs those. My mother in law bought our carseat which came in the mail today so that was awesome one of the more costly items. I dont have alot to buy this time since I know what I need and don't need.


----------



## Sass827

We had one shower where we only got clothes, none of them registered for and ALL of them in 0-3 month size. Luckily, most were from toys r us. I've just been taking everything back I can. It's so bad that I've already reached the max number of returns for the YEAR at target without a receipt.


----------



## julesjules100

It's really luckily that they'll let you return something without a receipt Sass. I don't think anywhere in the uk will let you do that for a refund so you're stuck with a gift you don't like if no gift receipt here! x


----------



## Sass827

No refund, just store credit, but fortunately, target has everything under the sun, as you probably know Jules. I was able to et a storage piece of furniture, the boppy cover, a bottle, a sun hat and some pacifiers. It's like this oe but longer and without the bins https://www.target.com/p/riverridge-kids-6-bins-storage-unit-espresso/-/A-11300498#?lnk=sc_qi_detaillink


----------



## julesjules100

I do indeed remember (especially for some reason the 2 tonnes of Halloween candy they always seemed to stock for the month of October)! One track mind at the moment? Not much! x


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

My first baby shower was march 23rd..except only about 10 out of 30 ppl showed up...I posted a thread in 3rd tri about it...
But of the ppl that did show up we Got a few things off the regostry like bottles a baby monitor and his bouncy seat. 
My aunt and uncle sent us diapers and wipes snd bottles and my diaper bag off my registry since they couldn't come. And one of OH's friends sent us our baby swing he is stationed in afghanistan I thot thay was so sweet. 
My second shower being thrown by my mom which is mostly my family is tomorrow so well see how it goes.


----------



## jtink28

i have a very small family, so I was worried we weren't going to get much off our registry - I just happened to get lucky with my job. I have super co-workers (besides my sometimes obnoxious boss), and they just went all out.

it's such a bummer that some people aren't more generous when it comes to babies. babies are so expensive, and new parents need all the help they can get!


----------



## Hann12

That's a shame people buy the wrong things or don't show. We don't really do showers here, one if my friends organised one for me but I cancelled it as she invited her friends not mine and mine couldn't make it, plus I didn't think it was necessary for baby no.2. I'm not a big one for being centre of attention either so I'm happy to not have one. It's very different though here - people buy gifts in general when the baby arrives and you just get what you get! Family might buy something specific like the pram or cot but everyone else buys their taste in baby clothes abd all tend to be 0-3 months. We were given a crab knitted hat last weekend - yes a bright orange knitted hat in the shape of a crab hmmmmm


----------



## Hann12

In fact this is it: https://m.gap.com/product.html?dn=gp422133002&dv=1&cid=91493&vid=1&pid=422133002


----------



## julesjules100

Ha ha! Pics of the hat please Hann! x


----------



## julesjules100

Genius! He/she will look great in that coming home from the hospital :) x


----------



## Hann12

I think not!! It's 0-3 anyway so will be too big for its head as a newborn which is very unfortunate lol! 
I'll have to take a photo of it in it though. Also it's quite thick - not quite sure when its meant to wear it as hopefully we are entering summer!


----------



## jtink28

such a bummer you guys don't do showers in the UK....as obnoxious at the US is, baby showers are one thing I think are really great. 

I think the crab hat is actually kind of cute, for a boy. not sure I could see a little girl in a crab hat?....


----------



## Hann12

Our friends are quite quirky so we always get things that are a bit random and my DD has always had more boy clothes from them than girly stuff. I can see a boy in it more - although no idea what we are having so could well be a girl in a crab hat lol!


----------



## pinktiara

reminds me I need to buy some baby hats my son had a huge head so never fit the newborn hats hahah thank god he grew into that


----------



## TTCBean

Holy I am beat today!!! Can hardly keep my eyes open and just want to EAT LOADS!


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Ttcbean me too!!! Can barely stay awake I have stayed on the go all day so I don't just sleep but all day I felt like I could nap! And it was OHs birthday today so I made him his favorite dinner...breakfast food lol so I ate eggs sausage bacon a biscuit..and then I made him red velvet cupcakes which he loves...and I ate two of them! And then we went to get him a fishing lure and on the way home I got a small soda and we split a bag of chips..I feel like a big fat cow! But I only gained 1.2lbs in 2 weeks so I'm trying not to be too upset


----------



## Sass827

There must be something going on with crabs. We got 3 crab outfits at shower #2. Every time we opened one, everyone yelled "your babies got crabs!!" It was pretty funny. 
That hat is just so ridiculous that its hysterical. It will make for some good pictures. 
Lo's sleep sack arrived today. Another so ridiculous that its great outfit: https://www.babyaspen.com/snug-as-a-bug-ladybug-snuggle-sack_8E.html


----------



## jtink28

sass, carter's has a whole line of crab outfits for boys. my mom bought the whole line (i'm from san diego). it's actually super adorable!


----------



## Sass827

I think we got Carter's too and maybe Gymboree?


----------



## Sass827

Have I shared ths site with you girls? I think it's a riot. Just read the article on purple crying - little bit scary. https://www.pregnantchicken.com/best-of/


----------



## pinktiara

I got a bunch of onesies with crabs on them too one says pinch me im cute hehe love it my son thinks its funny cause his name is on the tag of masons clothes (Carter) lol


----------



## Hann12

Sass827 said:


> Have I shared ths site with you girls? I think it's a riot. Just read the article on purple crying - little bit scary. https://www.pregnantchicken.com/best-of/

Sass my DD did this, from about 3 weeks old until around 3 months she would cry constantly from around 4pm until bedtime at 7. Nothing I did would console her, it was so frustrating. Some days were worse than others. Quite often I would take her out at that time of the day and that would stop some degree of crying but that period of the day seemed to go on and on forever. Really hoping this one doesn't have the same thing! 
I would also get other mothers say to me that they needed me to 'shut her up because she was upsetting their babies!' They made me feel like a complete failure and like there was something wrong with DD because theirs didn't cry. DD was just a big crier though. At least I know I can handle it now if it happens this time as hard as it is. People who have an easy number 1 baby would have a big shock if they got that second time! I on the other hand am just expecting it! :)


----------



## TTCBean

Ahhh, so many BH today!! I feel pretty tight/restricted! I am glad I hit 37 weeks... ~3 more to go!!! Yeah!!


----------



## pinktiara

Ugh mason is constantly pressing his butt against my stomach feels like my already non existent belly button is going to just blow out hahah. Can't believe I have 3 weeks to go too I feel like we all started this journey not that long ago this pregnancy certainly flew by for me and now of course time has stopped.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Morning Ladies :D....

Well my platelet Count on the 12th was 98 wohoooo (low but not too low for a spinal) so Yay i can be awake and see my Little lady being born Eeeekkk....

Cant believe that Tomorrow im gonna be a mummy again :O feel abit like a rabbit caught in the headlights, still dont believe its fully happening, dont think i will untill shes in my arms :)

:cloud9:


----------



## missmayhem

Good luck bugs


----------



## jtink28

oooh, fun, babeeee! good luck, hope all goes well. obviously we want to see pictures of layla!!

full term today, woohooo!!! hopefully will find out from the doctor today or tomorrow a section date. it might be kindof fun to pick my baby's birthday... :)


----------



## kezziek

Ooh Babee how exciting!!!! I can't wait to hear the news, i hope it all gos well xxxxx

Hann my newborns always seem to have the twilight zone fussy time going on too 4-7pm. I remember long evenings cluster feeding too.

Jtink that is one of the great things about a c-sec getting to know the date you will have your baby  have you started your maternity leave yet?

Has anyone had their morning sickness/all day nausea return? Have felt so sick the last week. Some days are better than others like in the first trimester. I think I read it could be down to hormones changing again now we are towards the end but I don't like it, i never had it the last two times :-( i was puttingnit down to the iron tablets but i've taken them for three weeks now so thought i should be used to them by now. I have just started taking evening primrose oil thouh as well so i suppose it could be that.


----------



## jtink28

my last day of work is on Friday, thank goodness! getting up at 5am while hugely pregnant and working 9 hours is getting old! 

I can't wait to have 14 weeks off! (even if i'll have a newborn!)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babee - so exciting!!!! Get on here as soon as you are able and post some pics please!!!

AFM - so mentally done with work!!! Too bad I'm working straight up to my due date! Countdown til May 7th... Ugh!


----------



## TTCBean

That's exciting, Babee! Can't wait to hear about it and see some pics!

Some snoopy lady I don't know at all asked me if I dropped... lol I said "I don't know, but I can breathe a little easier"... no idea why she'd ask me since she hasn't seen my belly before. Her husband then asked when my EDD was and I said "May 5" and he replied "Oh wow, a long while yet!" ahhh I didn't consider 3 weeks a long while lol! 20 days is pretty short I'd say :) haha


----------



## jtink28

haha, 3 weeks is NOT a long while! in fact, I was talking to my nurse today and she mentioned that once at 37 weeks, you can go anytime. 

strange question, anyone been having weird period-type pains? they aren't consistent, and don't feel like contractions, just sharp, "my period is on it's way" type pains every once in a while..weird. 

i'll find out tomorrow for sure if I need a section or not. i'm a little nervous.


----------



## jtink28

and snoopy people are the worst. as if it's any of her business! (she's a total stranger, not your cousin or mom or friend!!!!)

today at work a delivery driver came in and asked me when I was due. when I said may 6th, he acted shocked and said, "he'll be a huge baby!!!!" I then responded (jokingly), "when are you due??" (he had quite the belly) he laughed and said he probably deserved it.


----------



## TTCBean

My midwife said the same thing, 37 weeks babies are good to go, some just decide to stay in another month! Yeah I was walking with my best friend and when we walked away she was just as taken back as I was! Totally inappropriate question to a stranger!

As for the period feeling, I've been getting it for about a week now. If I didn't know better, I'd think my period was about to show! It's accompanied by lower back ache (just like period), and then sometimes BH too.

What a jerk delivery man! That a hilarious response though, lol!


----------



## pinktiara

I wish I got to pick my date they wont do a c section here until 39 weeks unless I go into labor of course. I got the 8th of May because that's when the obstetrician is on call lol Mason is so low I feel like im holding in a watermelon Gonna finally get our bags packed this weekend just in case haha


----------



## TTCBean

Prepping my cloth diapers today. My laundry room is so tiny :( I have nowhere to hang dry them... some say tumble dry low/medium so I've been doing that but I noticed the AIO don't dry evenly... so I had to flip them inside out and put them on another round of drying. I think it's going to take a while to get my routine down. I am surprised how long they take to wash too, I did a custom cycle on my washing machine based off wash directions and it takes a little over 2 hours, wow! I am going to have to establish a whole day for diapers only. I hate running the washer and dryer so long/frequently! but it's supposed to be energy friendly...


----------



## jtink28

lucky you have a washer/dryer in your house! we live in an apartment in Chicago, and we share a laundry room. another reason why i'll be using disposables!

maternity leave starts on Monday....only 4 more days of work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrisSing

Is anyone else having awful groin pain? I go on Friday for my first pelvic and am hoping theres some progress! Good luck ladies


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

My pelvis has felt like it is literally going to crack in half for two or so weeks now. Like so painful I cry when I hsve to r oll over in bed and I can barely walk. So much pressure too. Went to the dr last thursday sure I was at least a little dialated....nothing. not a thing. :/ hopefully u have better luck.


----------



## pinktiara

Just got back from the dr gained 17 lbs with 3 weeks to go not bad she thinks he'll be a big baby cause the way he's sticking out I think he's gonna have long legs like my son and myself and he's running out of room haha guess well see who's right soon. She said he's really really low and she can't move his head he may come early but I don't think so.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Kris - YES!!! Went to midwife a week ago and was almost 2 cm dilated. Have had this pain since around 28 weeks while lying in bed / turning over but lately it's been 10x worse and is not only when I'm in bed but also when I'm out of bed, walking about. Also, it used to be mostly in the front of my pubic bone and now it's actually hurting my cervix - or sometimes both areas simultaneously. Fun stuff!!


----------



## Sass827

So excited for babee! I can't believe all the LO's are starting to arrive! This is just great. 
I'm so uncomfortable - I cannot wait for it to be my turn. I just wish I had an idea of when.


----------



## Hann12

Good luck Babee!

Jtink - hope you get a date or the answers you need!

Have to say until just over a week ago I was totally okay with waiting the last 4 weeks but now my backs really bad I'm not so patient! Obviously I can do it and I still expect to go to 41 weeks but my goodness I'm in pain! Had a mw appointment and been told to expect 7.5-8 pounds from the size of my bump and from her feel. This is big for me!! 

It will be nice to start seeing announcements on here anyway - gives us something to focus on rather than the uncomfortableness and pain!!


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry you're in so much pain Hann. I am too. LAst night I got up to pee, and when I got up to get off, I had excruciating pain all below my bump through my crotch. I thought maybe my plug was going to fall out or some thing. It was horrendous. I just had to sit there for 5 mins or so til I could pull myself up with my arms rather than my legs. :(


----------



## missmayhem

I feel your pain girls Dd woke for her night feed last night and I was like a beached whale trying to get out of bed! Lucky hubby got up to save me waddling! 

Now I've hit term I've suddenly got impatient for bubs to arrive


----------



## lpjkp

Ive had groin pain for weeks now, to the point where I can't turn over in bed without a mission! Lol jenson is a right little monkey though and still wasnt engaged last Thursday!

Ive got my 38 weeks appointment on Thursday though so we will see if there's any progress! X


----------



## Hann12

Oh sass that doesn't sound nice - had it gone now?
I'm going to pop in to the local oesteopath soon and see if an appointment with him can help in addition to the physio. Got to be worth a try!!


----------



## Sass827

It was only really bad for about 5 minutes. Then I made my way to bed and it hurt a bit less, then I passed out. I just have no clue what it was. It didn't hurt or feel tight on top of my bump at all. 
Good luck at the osteo today Hann!


----------



## pinktiara

Ugh I'm so over this sciatic pain it makes my left leg go numb she wanted me to do physio months ago but I didn't have the time for that between my toddler and my cookie business. I see the obstetrician doing my c section today so well secure the date I may see if I can have him a few days earlier but probably not by the sounds of her schedule.


----------



## Hann12

Oesteopath was closed so I went down there for nothing, very annoying! 

Hope that pain stays away Sass!

Pink - good luck it's getting the date!


----------



## pinktiara

thanks I mean really the 8th isnt the end of the world I am just over being so uncomfortable and in pain I have had so much go wrong in the pregnancy im over it lol


----------



## missmayhem

Pink I felt like that with my daughter, I had a horrible pregnancy! Hope you deliver soon and it is a smooth delivery


----------



## pinktiara

My sons pregnancy was a breeze this pregnancy has been not sleeping, gallbladder attack, diabetes, sciatic pain the list goes on ugh only thing that went wrong with him was labor all day leading to a c section when he went into distress.


----------



## jtink28

talked to the terrible doctor today. thank goodness i'm going in today to see a different doc, because I think I hate this doctor. 

she basically scared the shit out of me, and made it seem as if there are really no good options to have my baby. she said that they're "willing" to let me try and go naturally, but that because I have an "abnormally large baby," I will 100% sure tear, and it will be a very bad tear that will need a specialist to repair. um, okay.

BUT, then she says that if I want more children, I should try to go naturally. okay.....are you saying that if I have a C-section to avoid a massive, awful tear that I can only have one baby? 

neither options sounds good to me. I wasn't afraid of labor or C-section before, and now i'm absolutely terrified of both.


----------



## Sass827

Wth?! I hate that doctor too jt! What a jerk!


----------



## TTCBean

What what a major b*tch! I hate her too, wow!


----------



## Hann12

Thats terrible jtink - I would consider complaining about her! Its not true at all that you are going to tear having a big baby! I know plenty of people that have had babies between 9-11 (which they would class as bigger babies here) and they didn't tear or if they did it was just a small tear. I only know of one person who had a serious tear and her son was 8 pounds 10 and it was nothing to do with the babys size but to do with the fact that when she was pushing him out the MW was on the other side of the room calling for help because they thought she was going to have a small baby! If you have a good doctor/mw then they do everything they can to help you avoid a tear - thats their job! 
I can't comment on the c section so much but plenty of women have more children after a section so not sure what her thinking behind that was.
Try and disregard what she has said and see someone else, I'm sorry you were told all this! :hugs:


----------



## missmayhem

my SIL has just had her 3rd c-section and the surgeon done a good job for her so she could have a forth...... i'm just thankful she was numbed at the time of she would have booted him in the face.


what are they classing as a big baby? there was a news story in the UK a few weeks back, were the mum gave birth naturally to a 15lber.... of course we don't know your medical history and cannot give you medical advise as such, but i would urge you to look at getting a second opinion


----------



## jtink28

I have a doctor's appointment in 2 hours with my normal, nice man doctor. I am definitely going to talk to him about what she said. I know that what she said is probably just her opinion, but I feel sick to my stomach now, and am incredibly nervous. I can't believe she would say all that. she said that my tear would be so incredibly bad that she wants a gyno specialist to repair my pelvic floor on hand for the delivery. as if that didn't make me feel like vomiting. 
i'm not a person to cry, but I've been trying to not cry all day at work, and am physically shaking with nerves and sick feelings. I hope the doctor I talk to today is more reassuring.


----------



## pinktiara

wow that's awful I would complain about her I just saw my obstetrician who's doing my c section and she informed me of the things that can happen with subsequent c sections there's always a possibility of something to go wrong doesn't mean its going to.


----------



## missmayhem

right ladies I am off to bed, I hope you all get a good nights sleep and feel refreshed in the morning,

JT i hope your apt went well.


----------



## Hann12

Let us know how you get on jtink, personally I don't see how she can know all this and I think its awful of her to say it!


----------



## jtink28

ladies, i had a great appointment. i talked to my regular doc about everything, and he had a long conversation with my GI doc. 

they're going to let me try for a vaginal!! if things don't go smoothly, i'll get a section, but they don't see why i can't try for a vaginal. i am so relieved. 

i will never see that lady doctor EVER AGAIN.

thank you girls for being so supportive. you girls are the best.


----------



## TTCBean

Great news jtink!!


----------



## kezziek

Thats great news jtink  so pleased you saw someone who knew what they were talking about. My friend gave birth naturally to a nearly 11 lb baby without this 'awful tearing' she speaks of silly woman! And I have another friend who has had 6 c-secs so she was just trying to scare you. So glad you don't have to see her again. X


----------



## TTCBean

Saw my midwife this afternoon, baby is down low :) he was wiggling up a storm too! He is such a cute character! Can't believe only 19 days until his due date!


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Glad u got some peace of mind jtink! 
According to the wishbone from our rotisserie chicken tonight I should be going into labor any minute now:haha:
No but rly I cannot take this anymore my hips hsve never hurt so bad in my life...snd I did ballet for 15 years including tearing ligaments in my left hip...this still hurts worse. I hope he comes a liiittle early...anyone know if esrliness is genetic? My mom went two weeks early with both me and my sister..she has an identical build as I do..


----------



## Sass827

Yay jt! I ditched my doc for bitchiness a month after I got my bfp. You def don't have to put up with her ever again! I'm so happy you got your desired delivery!


----------



## Hann12

Yay jtink - so glad you had a better appointment - I'd still complain about that woman!

Mrsbabcock - no idea if its genetic, it wasn't for me thankfully! My mum was 12 days overdue with my sister, 8 days overdue with me and 4 days with my brother. I was only 3/4 days with my DD thankfully! 

In worse pain now :( really hoping to get an oesteopathy appointment later


----------



## Sass827

That stinks Hann. Do you think it's from LO pushing on your spine / hips? Are you able to do the cat cow stretch? Maybe that might help?


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Sass, I was able to do stretches until yesterday but now I can't - I have no idea what's made it worse, possibly the position of the baby but hopefully the osteopath will tell me and do something about it. I'm getting lots of rolling movements from the baby, quite painful too so have no idea what it's doing in there lol!


----------



## Sass827

I know that feeling. I'm so happy Dylan seems like she's ran out of rolling space. It was so painful. My belly button is still one big bruise. I skyped w my parents the other day and showed them and they said it looks like an angry old man. 
How long til your appt Hann? I hope they're there today!


----------



## Hann12

4 hours to go! Not that I'm counting lol!
Wow your tummy sounds painful! It's amazing what can happen when they have a good roll around. I had really bruised ribs for a couple of weeks only on one side though. You couldn't see it from the outside - Dylan must be really getting you to bruise you and be able to see it! I'm glad she's stopped now anyway!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

HI Ladies,

Sorry I've been AWOL.

Hope you're all well. Xxxx


----------



## jtink28

can't wait to hear from babee and see pics!!!

hann, I hope your appointment goes well today. nothing worse than being in constant pain :(


----------



## missmayhem

hope you got to see someone Hann.

i hope everyone else had a good day, not long now till our babies start arriving


----------



## Hann12

Thanks I'm back, no miracle cure - 2 prolapsed (slipped) discs in my back causing the spasms and sciatica. Was the scenario I was really hoping wasn't going to happen. It's now going to be a tough few weeks coping with it and looking after my little one. Plus I will have a higher chance of needing an epidural which makes me sad :(


----------



## missmayhem

Hann did they suggest any labour positions that might help, if not maybe there is something on google


----------



## TTCBean

Sorry to hear Hann :(

I woke up this morning with a sore jaw on the left side :( and my ear on that side hurts a bit too, hurts to chew. I hope I am not catching something!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks :)

Missmayhem - thats a good point - I'll ask on Monday. I'm going to do everything I can for a natural birth still so just hope I can!


----------



## TTCBean

,


----------



## Sass827

Hann- my birth class said having a big labor ball in the bed and draping yourself over it tummy down is the best to eliminate back pain. I saw it on baby story too and they called it doggy style lol. Hope that helps!


----------



## Hann12

Oh thanks Sass! That's really good to know! 

Great stash ttc!


----------



## Lady H

Hann big hugs, sounds bloody painful xxx

TTTc nice!

Anyone heard from Babee? I've not got her on Facebook but know the baby should be here now?

I hit the big 37 weeks today, feeling a bit in denial at the moment. DH finally mentioned painting and clearing the spare room out for her....left it a bit late buddy!


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations on week 37 Lady H - I am too, wow thats gone fast!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Love the stash TTC. :) 

Hann, that sounds so painful. :( I hope you can have the delivery you want and that positioning etc ca help you lots. Xxx

Congrats on 37 weeks girls!! Can't believe how fast it's going now!!

I'm waiting to see my lovely midwife. Going over our birth plan today.


----------



## Sass827

I'm loving being 37 weeks because now when anyone asks when I'm due, I just say "any day now. I'm full term" :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

HI ladies,

Midwife went well.

Although my FH is now measuring 4 weeks ahead so have a growth scan booked for Wednesday!! Got ourselves a big, cheeky lady in there!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats cupcake! Big, healthy baby!


----------



## missmayhem

Glad it went well cupcake my DD measured the same and was a massive baby at 7lb14..... Fundal height it often out, ESP if you are short or cuddly. Or like me both. 


Scary to think soon this thread is going to be full of, my baby won't sleep, my baby won't stop crying, are nappies suppose to be this colour


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake - so glad the mw appointment went well! Fundal is definitely not too accurate, I am measuring 2 weeks behind minimum but my mw said its def not a small baby so one of them is wrong lol! Not had a scan - decided I wouldn't in case it is big and all it did was scare me lol. I'm definitely doing everything I can to have my natural birth. Must write my birth plan now I've hit 37 weeks actually!


----------



## kezziek

I keep checking to see if Babee has posted hope all is ok. 

Cupcake it's nice you get a scan in a way, another chance to have a peek at baby and see everythings ok. X


----------



## jtink28

i'm sure all is okay with babee. I think because of her health condition she has to stay in hospital extra long and be monitored? she may not be able to post. can't wait to see the pic of the first baby here, though!

as for me, we've had terrible thunderstorms today. last night my husband and I lost power at our home, and I had to get dressed for work in the dark, and I couldn't shower (no hot water, and at 9 months pregnant, I am NOT taking a cold shower!!!). all the food in our fridge and freezer has gone bad :( 
i'm just hoping we'll have power by the time I get home from work tonight!!


----------



## jtink28

ttcbean, strange question, but did you ever get tested for strep b? I know you were kindof unsure about it. don't know why that popped into my head today!! :)


----------



## TTCBean

jtink, I got tested on Monday. I told my midwife about my plan to have a home birth and she was supportive, but she asked me to fill out a birth plan for the hospital just in case. The hospital really encourages natural birth, skin to skin, rooming in, delayed cord clamping, etc so it makes sense she is OK with home birth. I have to go in next week though to get the results, I'm going to call tomorrow and see if they will give them over the phone!

Are you girls getting tested for Strep B?

And I feel you about the thunderstorms... I think we live like 2.5 hours from each other. My dog was so scared all night, panting, pacing, getting on the bed/getting down, moaning... ohmygod! Really bad sleep last night. Thankfully we haven't lost power, but it has been flickering today... supposed to get another round of storms later today.


----------



## missmayhem

in the UK we don't get tests for GBS, after DD was born the sent my placenta off for testing and found GBS growth on it, so this time i need IV anti-biotics in labour! 

I really wish they would test for it here, I could be carrying it this time, then again maybe not! 


Home birth, lucky you! I'd love one, but i've pushed my luck far enough this pregnancy. My consultant wanted me to go to the mainland at 38weeks and i've refused and am staying here. I swear he's more grey hairs since meeting me


----------



## jtink28

I got tested for strep b - it was negative, which was nice.
yes, it's great that your midwife is having you make a hospital plan. sometimes life happens, and you need to be prepared. good!

i'm dreading more storms. I just hope our power comes back on soon...


----------



## Lady H

The NHS in the UK don't do strep B tests. You can do it privately but I sent for a kit weeks ago and never heard back from them.


----------



## missmayhem

after having a really bad experience last time and DD not latching (she did once, but instantly projectile vommited the feed then refused to again, even after help from half a dozen different people) do you think I am mad to not have any bottles in???? I really want to BF this time


----------



## jtink28

missmayhem, you can always buy bottles and return them if BF'ing goes well. I plan on exclusively BF'ing until baby goes to daycare at 12 weeks (but he will still get only pumped breastmilk). still, I want to have bottles around just in case something happens and he needs to take my breastmilk from a bottle. just in case. i'll return them if he doesn't use the smaller ones.


----------



## missmayhem

i've got a pump with a few bottles just no teats in the correct size, I just don't want temptation being put in my way. Been thinking about this a lot past few days and me and this baby have got to come first, i'm going to stay in the hospital I think for a few days, for support with BF'ing. the local hospital (local, reads only one on the island) has the highest BFing stats in the UK


----------



## Hann12

Miss mayhem - honestly if you want to BF you will make it work, you might need a bit if help but there's loads out there if you know where to look. I have a pump and bottles but exclusively for BF - I have no formula as I know I'll never use it. But I'm a strong believer in BF.


----------



## Sass827

GOt he GBS two Wednesdays ago and passed. Sounds stupid the nhs doesn't do it. It's only 1 q-tip! 
We have 1 bottle in the house just in case of emergency and a random formula kit I was given at the doctors office. Don't plan on ever using it, just holding on to it in case of emergency. Going to donate it once bf is going smoothly. 
Hope babee is doing great!


----------



## pinktiara

Had to share I bought these for my little men can't wait to get them in the mail next week!!

Ignore the names thats just her stock photo though my older sons name is Carter haha


----------



## jtink28

how cute, pinktiara!!

IT'S MY LAST DAY AT WORK TODAY!!! Wooohooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinktiara

Carter is more than excited to be getting a baby brother makes me even more excited too!!! Wow you really worked right up till almost your due date that takes alot good on ya :) I run a home cookie business (decorated cookies) I have one more order a good 4 more hours this weekend and im done too yay!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

oooh you lucky ladies finishing! I'm working up until labour, lol.

I will admit I get super bored at home though!


----------



## pinktiara

I have a 3 year old and a business I never get bored haha


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Layla has arrived :) born on the 16th, weighing 6lb 11oz and 18" long, at 15:40pm... 38weeks gestation.
things were a little scary, the cord was wrapped round her neck twice and her nose was blocked... But she's here and just the most perfect little rainbow baby ever! Breastfeeding is going fab! So proud of her and me yay :happydance:

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/f5d8bb4febe99dbe6390af1fb910cd7f_zps59680535.jpg

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/acaac049c368339cef053f03519f93a7_zpsdf9a8434.jpg


----------



## pinktiara

yay so excited for you congrats hun


----------



## TTCBean

OMG she is SO ADORABLE!!!! Congratulations Babee!!!! 

Wow seeing your baby made really baby crazy, c'mon baby boy!


----------



## pinktiara

Just saw the pics shes soo sweet love love love


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations babee!


----------



## jtink28

congrats babeee!!!! she is adorable!!!

the first baby on our board has shown up, and now a bunch more will start rolling in.

now I want my baby to show up!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinktiara

Makes me think back to when this all started so exciting that we are all starting to actually have our babys


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awwww Babee. Huge congrats she's adorable!!

I'm crying now! Can't believe there's a baby here!!!!!!


----------



## missmayhem

babee congrats she is a doll


----------



## Lady H

Congrats Babee she's perfect xxxx


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Hann12

Ttc it's nice that you've been able to do everything together, I'm sure you'll be able to do some things together still but maybe just not all. Also you will soon not be bothered about feeding out and about - you just have to really. Get a nursing cover if you are worried about showing anything. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh dear. I just counted my nappy stash! Waaaay too many! Lol. 


Newborn/XS:

Nappies:
4 Bumgenius XS
2 TotsBots Teenyfit
1 Fuzzibunz XS
4 Alva Newborn Pockets
2 Babeco Bamboo/Hemp fitteds 
2 Diddy Diapers
6 White muslins
1 Bamboo Sandy XS
6 BG Flip Newborn Inserts

Wraps:
1 Wee notions XS
2 OneLife size 0
1 Rumparooz XS
1 Totabots size 0

Small:

Nappies:
2 Itti Bitti D'lish SIO (with 5 insert sets)
1 Fuzzibunz Sm
2 Little Lamb Bamboo
2 Lollipop Softies
4 Bamboo Sandys
2 TotsBots Bamboozle Stretch size 1

Wraps:
2 Rikki Sm
1 Airflow Sm
2 Little Lamb sz1
1 TotsBots size 1

Medium:

Nappies:
2 Itti Bitti SIO
2 Itti Bitti AIO

Wraps:
ME Rikki Size M

One Size/BTP

Nappies:
3 BG Freetime
4 Tots Bots Easyfits 
2 Close Parent Pop Ins 
1 Wee notions pocket
1 Charlie Banana Onesize
1 Fuzzibunz Elite
1 Mio Solo
1 Little Lamb OS
10 eBay cheapie pockets
5 BG Flip Wraps
5 Organic Flip inserts 
6 Stay dry flip inserts 
2 TotsBots Bamboozle Stretchies
3 Bright Bots Terries
1 Bamboo Terry
A selection of prefolds 
About 12 Bamboo Inserts
Various MF inserts that came with above nappies

Wraps:
1 Blueberry Coverall 
5 Flip wraps (already mentioned above)
2 Econobums Covers


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you :)... I just keep staring at her lol x


----------



## Sass827

Oh babee! She's so pretty! And big! OVer the moon for you and your family.


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Congrats Babee Layla is darling xx

Went to see my OB yesterday, he did a pelvic exam and say that I am "very favorable" cervix is super soft and I'm already at least 3cm dilated!! The only down side is I cam back strep B positive which took me by surprise.

So guess who is booked in to have a baby girl on Tuesday 23/4/13!!! I can't believe she will be here in less then a week!


----------



## pinktiara

eeek so exciting alot of April babys so far in our may group lol


----------



## kezziek

Oh babee she is soooo beautiful!!!! Well done to you, you have been through so much. Hope you are recovering ok too xxx

Foxy thats exciting that you get to have your baby so soon!! I'm well jealous!! Xx

Pink those vests for your little ones are sooo adorable! X

Jtink-yay for maternity leave!!! Hope you can have some rest now and afternoon naps! Apparently being relaxed relaxed helps bring on labour ;-) worked for me the last two times anyway, both labours started after snoozing or in the night xxx

I'm 38 weeks today  this month is going fast xxx


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

She's beautiful!! Me next me next!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm awake in the middle of the night again. 

Was starving so just had some cereal so can hopefully sleep again soon. 

DH is sleeping in the spare room so we don't keep each other awake as last night was pretty bad. 

Now it's after midnight though I'm 37 weeks!!!

Whoop whoop full term!!! You can come anytime lady!!


----------



## JaysBaby

34 weeks today... And if things couldn't get any worse I had an u/s and she has something wrong with her heart... She doesn't deserve this!! After 2 us techs and one MFM specialist taking 2hours on scanning me/making constant phone calls.. I'm scheduled for a fetal echo on Thursday then I will make the 5 hour drive to St. Pete to meet with what I'm assuming is a fetal heart surgeon... This poor baby needs a break... I'm so fucking scared... 

It's not fair my sil did hard drugs and didn't see a doctor until almost 8months pregnant and she had a H&H 9 mos... I've been to over 50 different appts, 20 ultrasounds and numerous hospital stays and I eat right, don't smoke/do drugs and in return my daughter might not get the fighting chance she so desperately deserves... I wanna give up but I can't.. She needs me, my son needs me..

I'm getting my tubes tied... I can't chance dooming another child...


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( Jaysbaby. 

So sorry to hear what you're going through. It's so unfair. 

I hope it's nothing too major that she can maybe grow out of or is easily treated. 

Thinking of you. Xxxxxx


----------



## Lady H

Jays sending you all the positive thoughts and prayers I have xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

OMG jaysbaby :hugs: This world can be sooooo cruel :(... 

Really hope everything turns out good x x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

God I've missed so much on here! Congrats babee Layla is adorable! 

Jay hope its nothing too serious :( hugs! 

Hope all you lovely ladies are well x


----------



## missmayhem

jay- so so sorry to hear that, your right life isn't fair, it seems the people who binge drink and do drugs get off with it so to speak, yet people who ply by the rules get bitten


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Jay my thoughts and prayers are with you xx


----------



## pinktiara

so sorry to hear hun I couldnt imagine how hard it must be for you :(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jays - I'm so sorry you and your LO are going through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you! :hug:


----------



## Sass827

Hope you get good news from the surgeon jays baby


----------



## lpjkp

:/

I've lost my plug ladies...a LOT of it! No blood in it, but definitely plug!

I'm a little worried, we're due to be moving house Friday! Hope little man stays put for at least another week!x


----------



## Hann12

LP don't worry I have been losing mine in bits since week 32, I also lost mine in a big chunk with DD at 39 weeks and didn't give birth until 4 days overdue so it could still be some time :)


----------



## lpjkp

Oh thank god for that...there was just so much of it...ive been losing little bits for a couple of weeks, but there was soo much today! I just need him to stay in until at least next weekend x


----------



## Hann12

Lol I've said that now and you'll probably go into labour tomorrow now lol! :)


----------



## lpjkp

Haha! Dont jinx me! Don't get me wrong, I'm so done with being pregnant and want nothing more than to have my baby, but I really want to be settled in our new place first x


----------



## Sass827

Was your plug really obvious? I don't think I've lost any, but I'm not sure if I would notice with my crazy amount of discharge.


----------



## MightyMom

lpkjp: I lost my plug about a week before I delivered DD. I hope lil man hangs in there until after you move!

Sass: LOL about the discharge, I've been using mama cloth! It's just too much. But yes, it's pretty obvious when you lose your plug. It has a different color/texture than the stuff that has been coming out all along.

Is anyone else feeling nauseated full term? I'm hoping it's pregnancy related and not getting sick!


----------



## pinktiara

Holy I was up at 4am trying to wake up mason his feet were right up in my ribs and I couldn't breath and his butt was sticking right out. spent another 200$ last night at walmart picking up all the last little things we needed for babes. Forgot how tiny newborn diapers were glad we got number 1's already because im sure hell outgrow them after a week like Carter did. Gonna pack our bags today and relax for the next 2 weeks eeeek!!


----------



## TTCBean

It must be so exciting knowing exactly when you'll meet your LO! I am so anxious, I know it could be any day now, but I want to know so badly!!!! C'mon baby boy, come on your due date or a bit before/after! Not sure how I would manage if it he decided to stay in another 2 weeks!


----------



## lpjkp

It was REALLY obvious sass...There was so much of it, all gunky and even hanging out of me...I was mortified! Lol

Ive lost a little more tonight, but no pains or anything...little man has definitely been quieter today though x


----------



## poppy13

I've had the best weekend ladies! I went out with DH over the weekend and when we got home on Saturday there was a house full of people, they'd organised a surprise baby shower for me! They'd made cakes, biscuits, lots of lovely party food and had arranged games, decorated the house and bought some really lovely bits. I had no idea and apparently they'd been organising it for 6 weeks! 

I can't believe that I've only got 9 days until due date. Really looking forward to meeting our little boy :)


----------



## jtink28

i know - i am thrilled the docs are letting me try for a natural birth, but i was almost bummed because now i'll just have to wait to go into labor like everyone else, lol! i know that the majority of 1st time moms go overdue, so i hope he comes before 40 weeks, but somehow i don't think he will...he feels awfully comfortable in there!! :)

i am just getting so anxious to see his chubby little cheeks and see what he looks like!!!


----------



## TTCBean

poppy13, that sounds lovely!! What a wonderful surprise!

I had so many pregnancy/baby dreams last night it was unreal!!! I kept dreaming I had my baby but I never got a look at his face - I think because obviously I have no idea what it looks like yet! I can't wait, I'm so joyful!!!!


----------



## kezziek

Mightymom I am feeling sick again :-( I thought it was a bug at first but have been feeling queasy the last two weeks worse in the morning and evening like first trimester so I'm thinking it must hormones changing or something :-(

Jaysbaby so sorry you are having such a rough time and really hope the surgeon gives good news xxx

Poppy thats so lovely you got a surprise  xxx

I would love to know when babes is coming. I've just had a massive growth spurt and now my bumps bigger than it was when I was overdue with my first who was 9 lb- eek. 

I've never lost my plug before it's always just come away as I've been about to deliver. It's exciting though shows that your body is getting ready for the big day and it won't be long! X


----------



## Sass827

Congrats poppy! Sounds wonderful! 
Pink- do you think I can get away w skipping nb size diapers? Everyone has been buying us size 1 and I was just hoping on using those. The hospital might send us home w a few nb diapers too. 
Ttc and jt- wouldn't it just be so nice to know? DH and I are on pins and needles. He asks me every morning if I think I'm feeling like I'm going into labor lol. 
Very interesting about your plug lp. And even more that Kezz never losses hers. I guess this is just another item to add to my unknown surprise list. Boy- I feel like this whole process is really highlighting what a control freak I am in the rest of my life.


----------



## jtink28

sass, i bought one package of NB diapers just in case - i think it's just a package of 30? 
i think he's going to be too big for NB diapers (they are predicting he'll be over 9lbs - i was 9lbs at birth too, so it wouldn't be far off). but just in case, we have them! also, if we don't use them, i'll just return them.

i'm excited to see all the yellow babies turn into pink or blue bundles! :)


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Kezziek--I haven't lost ANY of my plug so I was all upset thinking I'm gonna b way overdue cuz my body doesn't seem to be doing anything to indicated ill hsve him soon. Not dilated or anything yet. So its good to know it may just happen right before :) 

I am so uncomfortable. I am so ready to have this little guy I don't see how on earth he could stay in any longer! I am so stretched out! 

Good weekend tho- went with OHs parents and they got us all the rest of bubs stuff like the pack n play, crib mattress protector, car seat clip on blanket thingy, and some other little stuff..only thing left to get is a baby bath which we alresdy picked out just have to pick it up. And then OHs mom is taking me to get morr bottles/nursing bras/breast pump after he is here and we figure out what works best for him :) 

Cleaned the bedroom up and vacuumed the carpet so it looks 10x better. Just have to get OH to scrub the bathroom :) and wash babys clothes. Lol OH is a biigg fan of my crazy nesting instincts  

Stressed tho bc my due date is my last day of classes so idk how that will be onterrupted if bubs comes early...and I only have until that day to finish my application for nursing school..and I still have two placement tests to take. Uggh hopefully my advisor appt tuesday will put my mind at ease a little...I feel so stupid for leaving it all til the last minute!


----------



## Lady H

How exciting things are happening for everyone. Even plug loss is something! My baby is not engaged and most likely back to back. Don't think she is feeling like exiting any time soon!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oooh ladies its getting so exciting in here. :) 

Do the rest of you struggle walking for long now? I can be fine some times and then others if she's laying wrong I have to walk SO slowly and really just want to sit down!

I know I should be doing more exercise but its so hard. :(


----------



## lpjkp

I find it so difficult to walk even short distances now, it's like my legs have forgotten that one needs to go in front of the other sometimes and I have to force them! I get a lovely pain in my hoo-haa sometimes, though, which doesn't help!

I had such an awful night sleep last night...is anyone starting to have the constant text messages/facebook messages/phone calls a gazillion times a day asking "Is anything happening yet?!" It's so annoying!

I've woken up with a few mild period pain twinges again today..only 4 days until we move house and counting!x


----------



## Lady H

Cupcake...I can walk some way but s-l-o-w-l-e-y! Sometimes it's really uncomfortable like you say if baby lies funny. Stairs are exhausting too! I'd love to go and mooch round the mall but I know I wouldn't last more than about half an hour.


----------



## Lady H

Lady H said:


> Cupcake...I can walk some way but s-l-o-w-l-e-y! Sometimes it's really uncomfortable like you say if baby lies funny. Stairs are exhausting too! I'd love to go and mooch round the mall but I know I wouldn't last more than about half an hour.

:nope:

Lpjkp no texts yet but it's only a matter of time. Phone goes on silent a lot now.:blush:


----------



## Hann12

I'm struggling with walking too - mainly back pain but also just general heaviness! My toddler walks faster than me!

There is no normal situation at this point, some people walk around dilated for weeks but will still go overdue, others have no signs at all and just go into labour. Losing plugs, bloody shows, dilations can mean nothing. It's better to just think you're going to be a week late and hope to be pleasantly surprised. I know it's easier said than done but that really is the best way of looking at it otherwise you'll drive yourself crazy with thinking its going to come on or before the magical due date!


----------



## Sass827

Walking can be so hard. It's like her head is seriously IN my crotch. Sometimes I can feel for her and find her butt at my belly button. I try to lay often just to keep the pressure off my stomach but I'm also trying to walk a lot too. Going on a god dog walk today. 
I get my first cervical check on Wednesday. I know the results mean nothing, but id love her fiddling up there to get something going. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Sass827 said:


> Walking can be so hard. It's like her head is seriously IN my crotch. Sometimes I can feel for her and find her butt at my belly button.

Yup - I hve the head in crotch too. But then my MW only ever has me as free or 1/5 engaged. I dread to think how 4/5 will feel! 

Bee's bum is up at my ribs - she's a BIG baby!


----------



## TTCBean

I had a vivid dream last night that my waters broke!! It woke me up and I just had to go pee really bad, haha.


----------



## Sass827

They never tell me how far engaged I am, just engaged or not. How do they figure it out?


----------



## Hann12

They estimate how much of the babys head they can feel in your pelvis. Normally if they say its 4/5 engaged it means they can feel 4/5 of the babys head still and 1/5 is in your pelvis. A lot of people will never get told they are 1/5 or fully engaged as often that doesn't happen until you go into labour. 

I think its strange that in the US they internally examine you and tell you if you are dilated etc from 38+ weeks. They don't do it here as its deemed irrelevant (because you can be dilated and still not go into labour for ages) and an unnecessary intervention as it can introduce bacteria etc.


----------



## jtink28

ttc, i haven't had any baby dreams, but the past few days, i've had really vivid dreams, almost scary! i wonder if it's a rush of hormones or something? i hate these vivid dreams!!

38 weeks today....i notice every little twinge and movement, hoping it's labor, but i know this little guy is going to take his time :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yeah they can write the engagement thing 2 different ways.

If 1/5 is engaged then 4/5 is palpable.

Think my notes say 4/5 palp. But I explain it to DH as 1/5 engaged, so that's how I tend to think of it now.

Confusing!


----------



## Hann12

Yes sorry cupcake that's correct


----------



## jtink28

hann, at 36 weeks, the "very terrible horrible evil" doctor insisted that a cervix check "had to be done." i didn't want it done, but as you all know, she was evil.

the next week, my favorite doctor told me that if i didn't want a check, he wouldn't check. he didn't think it was necessary to check until i actually went into labor. i think it depends on the doctor, but i agree that most US doctors check too often. i didn't realize what a terribly uncomfortable "check" that is!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Yes thats the other thing, if your cervix isn't ready then it can hurts to be checked. 
Sorry realised after that it sounded like I was having a dig at American doctors, I don't mean that specifically - I'm sure they do it in other countries too I'm just more aware of it in US because of bnb.

Finally the quilt is finished, had to get my mum to finish it off on the sewing machine in the end as I was running out of time.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann12 said:


> Yes sorry cupcake that's correct

No need for sorry, wasn't correcting you, jut checking I'd made sense in what I wrote.

Sadly I'm 4/5 palp, not 4/5 engaged! Although I bet that is SUUUPER uncomfortable!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awww, love your quilt Hann!


----------



## Hann12

I don't think I ever got to 4/5 engaged with DD - went straight from 3/5 palpable to being in labour - although 3/5 was pretty uncomfortable! They told me I was 3/5 at 34 weeks but I have my doubts about that as it was in no way as uncomfortable as it was with DD.


----------



## Hann12

CupcakeBaby said:


> Awww, love your quilt Hann!

Thanks! Had to keep it very gender neutral - the back is all turquoise. It looks more mustardy coloured in the photo but its not, its light yellow


----------



## TTCBean

What does the mucus plug look like? I felt a gush of wetness so I went to check and I had this very thick, clear goo like stuff... it was super sticky. I went for a shower and then afterwards went pee and when I wiped I noticed blood (brightish red), and the toilet bowl had some blood in it...


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Eeeee!!! Sounds promising TTC!!

Sounds like your plug and your show!!


----------



## Sass827

Call you doctor ttc! Bright red blood is one of the things thy always want a call for. 

Great quilt Hann. And thanks for all the engaging info. 

I hope my cervical check isn't too painful. I've been feeling recently like I have pms. I'm really emotional, getting pimples, etc. anyone else? Oh and gross thing today: I used lanolin on my bbs again, and weird little crusties came off both sides. Like little half grains of rice. Do you think I'll start leaking now? I'm not really sure what to make of this.


----------



## TTCBean

Yippie, hope it means something :)!!!! No blood or mucus since, just some dull cramping and a few BH. I see my midwife tomorrow afternoon, so I'll mention it then but if I get more blood I will definitely be calling in!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

TTC glad it's stopped but its a good plan to call if it starts again. 

If it was just the one instance then it sounds very much like your cervix dilating. Especially as it was the same time as your plug. :)

Sass - I get a load of crusty bits off my nipples. I think it's just where they very slowly leak and it dries in. 

Been happening for a while and they only ever noticeably leak of I squeeze them. 

For a few weeks a while back I'd have wet patches on my nighties but that's stopped for the last few weeks. The crustiness is still going strong though. Gross!!


----------



## TTCBean

Hmmm, I just went to the bathroom and my pad had blood on it, but it was soaked up, less bright red but pink mixed with wetness... ahhh I am going to call the midwife line and see what they think.


----------



## jtink28

exciting ttcbean! maybe you'll have the next baby here!!! :)

keep us updated!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Definitely call your mw - bright red blood should always be reported


----------



## TTCBean

My midwife said to just keep an eye on it, if I soak a pad with bright red blood to call asap. She doesn't seem too worried since the 2nd time I bled it wasn't bright red, more pinkish. I am not having any regular contractions or anything - just a few BH here and there, nothing to get too excited about. I am getting some lower back ache and period like cramping. I haven't had any blood since I last posted. I see her tomorrow so we'll see! I'm hoping this is the start, would love to meet my little man a little earlier than expected!


----------



## missmayhem

Hope this is the start ttc


----------



## jtink28

so today is my first day of maternity leave, and i am in full-blown nesting mode!

i am getting all of his little clothes ready for washing, and i'm cleaning the house like crazy. eeeeeek, he'll be here in just a couple of weeks or less!!! starting to feel really real!!!


:happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

How exciting jtink!!!! I had a blast washing my baby's little clothes!!! My friend who lives in Canada sent a package with some clothing so I have more to prep (I got it today!) :) it's such fun!


----------



## jtink28

what laundry detergent are you using, ttcbean? 

i've got All free & clear. dreft smelled soooo delicious, but i figured if he has sensitive skin, i don't want to wash everything all over again! a lot of moms i know recommended All free & clear because they love it and the price is good.

i've looked over his little blankets and clothes and socks so many times, but everytime i look at them, i get emotional and excited. i can't wait until he's here!!!


----------



## TTCBean

I used: https://www.ecos.com/ecosliquid.html (the lavender one) my DH has very sensitive skin and this detergent doesn't bother him at all, so I figured it should be good for LO if he follows DH's steps!

I know what you mean, I've been making a lot of trips to LO's room just to look at all the wee socks, clothing, blankets and toys. :) :) I can't wait!


----------



## MightyMom

Hann: Love the quilt!! So cute and totally gender neutral!

TTC: Sounds like plug and bloody show. Also pink liquid filling a pad? Your waters might be leaking. I would personally get checked, but if you're still comfortable, then no harm in waiting until you see your midwife tomorrow. I would bring your hospital bag!

jtink: My DD has incredibly sensitive skin and she did fine with Dreft, Purex Baby, and All Free & Clear. Just no stain removers like Oxy Clean or anything. My husband's skin is sensitive too, so we use homemade detergent for him: baking soda, washing soda, borax, and fels naptha bar. It's super cheap to make and he hasn't broken out with it ever. :)

AFM: Checked out of work today! Yay! Tomorrow I plan to do some serious nesting!


----------



## jtink28

i've used all free and clear before - i like it because it works well, and is sooo much cheaper than the other detergents. i can imagine that we'll be doing a lot of baby laundry in the future!! :)

does anyone else's lower back really really hurt? mine hurts after about 15 minutes of standing up, and i feel like someone stabbed me in the back. as soon as i sit down, the pain goes away. i guess that's what happens when you're growing a 9 lb meatloaf and he's sitting super low!!! but ouch!!


----------



## pinktiara

2 more drs apps left one today and one next week so exciting I washed all baby stuff weeks back in free and clear I have sensitive skin too so babes should be fine with it as well my son uses it with no problems either. Bought our last things on the weekend going to pack up our bags tonight to be safe waiting on a package to arrive with more bottles and such from amazon they screwed up today and sent it to the wrong city so should get it tomorrow. cant believe I have just over 2 weeks now time has really flown forgot how tiny newborn diapers were so cute got enough for about a week than onto number 1's if hes anything like my son he will be peeing through the newborns in a few days haha they say upto 10 lbs but my son was 8 and still peed through.


----------



## TTCBean

I don't think it was my waters leaking, I haven't had anything like that since so it probably isn't... I think it was just blood mixed with watery discharge. I've only had a wee bit of brownish discharge since. Trying to just keep calm, baby is moving just as much as always and feeling pretty good... don't want to get my hopes up for nothing! I am pretty anxious to see my midwife tomorrow though :)


----------



## pinktiara

so exciting ttc!!!


----------



## jtink28

ooh, ttc, i hope this is it for you! i can't wait to see all the babies arriving! my kiddo? he's staying put, hah! not a single sign he's ready to come - not even BH. stubborn kiddo, just like his mama :)

just ordered my breast pump through my insurance! eeeeeek!!!!!!


----------



## Sass827

We're doing the all free and clear as well. Well once I run out of the homemade stuff my cousin made for us. 
Sounds very promising ttc. I'd have trouble not getting my hopes up if I were you. 
And I could sit in lo's room all day just staring at stuff. It's so soothing in there. I need to post some pics for sure.


----------



## TTCBean

I've lost even more plug this evening, had a pretty severe BH with lightening pain, lower back ache and cramping... then it went away and haven't had any BH since! No more blood though. I put a mattress protector on my bed just in case. It's hard not getting my hopes up, but I've read so many stories of women experiencing the same thing only to go past their due dates!

DH on the other hand is pretty excited, he said "So this means we could have a baby any time now?!" in the most excited tone ever! haha


----------



## Lady H

Ooooh the race is on! Good luck ladies, who will be next?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I rushed on here to check for babies! Lol. 

Hope you're all OK today. Xx


----------



## missmayhem

Well green a it here with blood in it



Sadly it was me sneezing so nothing baby related ohhhh well! 


I think we are all getting impatient now


----------



## lpjkp

Eeeek! TTC, that is so incredibly exciting!!!! You'll have to keep us posted of any updates!!!

Gosh, IT IS SO EXCITING!!!!!! IT'S LITERALLY DAYS NOW UNTIL THE FIRST LOT OF BABIES COME ROLLING IN!!!!

Starting to feel the effects of trying to pack, redecorate and move in a week :S I'm so bloody achy, and it's definitely kicked the SPD up a notch...I felt so stupid because I couldn't even stand up out of bed this morning, the pain was soo bad!

Ahh well, my hero brother-in-law is travelling up this morning for a couple of days to help pack and ease the pressure of me seeing as my DH is getting worried...the only job I'm apparently allowed to do now is "keep the baby in!" until after we've moved...I'm not complaining about that job!x


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Just a quick update after our induction today which ended in an emergency c section. Ill be back tomorrow with all the details.

Introducing Ziva Leeloo Allen. Born via c-section in Tamworth at 15:18. 3580g, 7.9lb. 49.5cm long. Mum and bub doing well. 

Last bump shot this morning 38w3d
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/B573F569-6220-427E-9894-46D9BE37C73A-373-00000026193A9C55_zpsed907820.jpg

Ziva Leeloo
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/9527E06D-1294-44C4-AFAF-D943572305CB-373-000000260AEA4771_zps7ec55cc1.jpg

First family photo
https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/truscully/49272D5C-0656-48FD-8C62-F6CB6120163D-373-0000002605E61108_zps512b9039.jpg


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Adorable :) Huge congrats Foxy!!!!!!


----------



## missmayhem

Ohhhh foxy massive congrats, what a little cutie


----------



## Lady H

Congrats Foxy, gorgeous xx


----------



## jtink28

adorable, foxy! she's a cutie!! hope you're feeling well, too!


----------



## Sass827

Oh congrats foxy! She looks so much like both of you already. She's def your baby lol! Can't wait to hear the story!


----------



## pinktiara

nice work foxy same thing happened with my first glad it all worked out well and everyone is healthy and happy!!


----------



## kezziek

Congratulations foxy!!! She is so beautiful! XxxxxX


----------



## kezziek

Ttcbean hope your ok and got checked out thoroughly today by the midwife? 

With my first I was having pinkish watery discharge for days before I went into labour and it turned out my waters had been slowly leaking- they dont like that as risk of infection so always best to get checked out. XxxX

Am feeling pretty rubbish after my midwife appt yesterday. Had lots of glucose in my urine so she did a random blood glucose level and that came back high today too :-( im just pissed off as ive been telling them for the last several appts that I dont feel well and I asked and been refused a gtt much earlier in the pregnancy. Theres nothing they can do now they said as im too close to my due date, I've just got to watch my diet. And fingers crossed I dont go too overdue.

I was measuring 40 weeks and apparently I have put on more weight then they would like. 17kgs between 8-36 weeks. My iron levels are still low despite taking the horrible supplements for the past month so I just need baby to hurry up and come now!!

Sorry ladies having a moan. Feel like ive got pmt at the moment. X


----------



## jtink28

i think something's happening for ttcbean! she hasn't been on bnb all day...eek! hope we hear from her soon!

i'm off to my 38 week appt. wonder if anything is happening for me...even though i doubt it :)


----------



## Sass827

I'm do sorry Kezz! That sounds like a load of bs! Are they concerned about her size? How big were your boys? Would you opt or an induction if you run over? 
That jut really sucks that they didn't listen to you earlier! Grrrr!

Hope your apt ones well jt! Def did sound like stuff was happening for ttc!


----------



## MightyMom

Foxy, LOVE the "last bump pic" pic! Can't see the other pics, but I'm sure she's adorable. Can't wait to hear your story!

jtink: I think you're right about TTC bean. :)

AFM: Got a prenatal massage today and OMG it was amazing!! I have been feeling so sore, I can barely walk. But after I got done I was able to sit up, bend over and tie my shoes, and stand up and walk around without pain for the first time in WEEKS! I feel so relaxed and pain-free! I'm definitely making that my choice for a Baby Shower gift from now on. Every mom deserves to feel like this at full term!


----------



## pinktiara

got the last of my bottles and nipples and such and my drying rack best drying rack ever!!
https://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s675/lexytiara/null_zps7c6a07c5.jpg
https://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s675/lexytiara/null_zpse1d8f7c0.jpg
and after I washed up all the bottles nipples and pacifiers I had haha


----------



## lpjkp

Congrats foxy!!!!!!! Soo adorable! !! Thats our second baby of the group...hope both you and baby are well xxx

Gosh, im so sore! Just finished another full day of packing, and now I've got tummy ache and immensely swollen feet! Think ive taken it too far for today x


----------



## pinktiara

awe take a sit down and relax I am the exact same way I do everything myself and generally overdue it too


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## jtink28

congrats ttcbean! i knew it!! :)


----------



## Sass827

Congrats ttc! That's awesome!


----------



## pinktiara

Oh yay I knew it too so exciting congrats!!!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Massive congrats TTC!!!

Now who's next?!?


----------



## Lady H

Congratulations ttc xxxxx


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations TTC!! I knew it too. The pink discharge was a dead giveaway. Did you even make it to your midwife appointment with your bag packed? ;) Rest up lady, then post some pics!
pink: Love that drying rack, might have to get it! I used to just leave my bottles in the sterilizer because I had nowhere to put them. :)


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Yay ttcbean! I hope my labor is just as quick!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Eeeeeee TTC huge congrats. :D

So glad it all went great for you. Xxx


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Foxy and TTC!


----------



## Lady H

Who's next...? Anyone heard from Jules? Can't remember when her section was scheduled?


----------



## poppy13

Congrats Foxy & TTC! So lovely that babies are starting to arrive 

I'm due next Tues so hoping baby won't be too late!


----------



## julesjules100

Oh curses! I managed to unsubscribe to the thread so I'm about 9 pages behind now!! Thought it had been quiet!!!

Congrats foxy and TTC!!! Going to go back now and catch up. 

Lady H, my C is this coming Monday (38+6 today) x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Eeee Poppy and Jules - both so soon!!

Who's going to be next?!?!

Off to my growth scan in 2 hours, very certain they're just going to say she's a little on the big side, but all's fine. But I'm excited to see her anyway. Will ask for a check of her bits even though we've now seen them 3 times, lol.


----------



## missmayhem

can i be next please???? if we all get a ticket and get in line?

if only it was that simple, anybody trying any eviction methods?


----------



## missmayhem

congrats TTC so so pleased for you


----------



## julesjules100

missmayhem said:


> can i be next please???? if we all get a ticket and get in line?
> 
> if only it was that simple, anybody trying any eviction methods?

C section aside, personally I wouldn't try any eviction methods until I was a close to 40 weeks as possible. Have a read of this: https://www.marchofdimes.com/pregnancy/getready_atleast39weeks.html

So much happens even in the last few days/week in the womb that unless the baby starts to come early naturally (or there are medical complications with mum/baby) it's really not worth it, in my humble view x


----------



## missmayhem

I think that babies come when they are ready regardless of what we do. I've been craving super hot curry thou, and usually I'm a korma girl! It's just the intense flavours are delish I hope this carets on after pregnancy


----------



## julesjules100

I'm inclined to agree really. Even with lots of the "success stories" who's to know they just weren't about to go into labour naturally lol. I'd only really try sex, nipple stimulation and long walks close to/after 40 weeks. Think it's bonkers reading that people are trying castor oil, blue/black cohosh, clary sage etc around 37-38 weeks! It's only a bit longer to wait, why do it. Nuts. 

I'm really not feeling curry at the moment. Craving sushi though! x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies,

Back from my scan. :) She's a bigg'un - but not too big luckily.

7lb 14oz they recon, so at full term she'd be about 9lb.

That being said, these scans can be mega wrong - so who knows really!


----------



## missmayhem

I was told Inver was going to be 10lb. She was born at 40+5 at 7-14 so we had to go out buy newborn clothes


----------



## missmayhem

Doh posted to early. 

So they scans can be mega out, I've be told to expect another bruiser at 36 weeks this one measured 7-3. So I'm going they are wrong


----------



## MightyMom

Eh, I'm not trying any eviction methods (actually I want him to stay in at least until his due date) but that article was just an op ed piece. There was no research cited and it used the word "may" too much. It's great they want people to wait until 39 weeks, but I didn't read anything convincing in there. Every birth may result in a c-section. Waiting for a baby to get "bigger" does not equal "more developed." A "heavier" brain does not mean "smarter." Doctors have defined "full term" based on medical research indicating a baby's lungs and body HAVE fully developed. There's absolutely nothing wrong with choosing to wait, but I don't see any convincing evidence that there is a substantially greater risk to a full term baby born before 39 weeks either.


----------



## MightyMom

Cupcake: Our LOs are measuring the same! I'm hoping they are wrong about the size...

Mahem: That makes me feel so much better! I hope they are wrong for you too. :)


----------



## jtink28

i hope they're wrong for me, too. my boy measured 7lb9oz at 36 weeks, and the doctors all think he'll be well over 9lbs. 
they're going to let me try a vaginal, but they're thinking i will end up with a section. poop. so i hope he's not as big as they say...


----------



## missmayhem

My dates at there's don't match up and never have. Now they are freaking that baby is weeks ahead of what it should be!


----------



## missmayhem

And seriously what does period pain feel like....? For a normal person?


----------



## Hann12

Personally I don't agree with the induction methods like castor oil, clary sage before 39 weeks, cohosh etc. There are studies that show that they can result in fetal distress and personally I don't think it's worth risking that over waiting a tiny but longer. You wait for 37 weeks, does the extra 3/4 really make such a difference?! 
I think DTD and walking, bouncing etc are all fine as they are natural and therefore harmless. 
Just my opinion but I think anyone thinking of doing anything other than natural things should have a good read up on it and see whether they think its worth the risk just to get the baby out early. 
Labour starts naturally when the baby sends a signal to the mother that its ready and developed to come out. Therefore waiting for it to happen is obviously the best choice unless you or the baby have a medical condition which dictates otherwise. 
Just my opinion though ;)


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake - forgot to say yay for the scan and yes they can be out so! Your little one will be perfect though ;)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I agree ladies.

I admit I'm a little nervous of her getting 9lb+ but she'll do what she does, and I really want her to decide when she's coming.

I just hope it's closer to 40w than 42! I want to cuddle her!!!


----------



## jtink28

they're not going to let me go past 40 weeks because of my other health issues.

but i seriously agree cupcake...i'm getting nervous that he'll be huge!! lol


----------



## MightyMom

Hann: Some induction methods just make me shake my head. The things women will do! I would personally be nervous about ingesting anything based on wives' tales. Makes me a bit nauseated just thinking about it...why would someone willingly drink that stuff?? LOL
AFM, if I get overdue I think I'll stick to bouncing on a ball, going for a walk, or talking about my OB going on vacation. ;)


----------



## Hann12

Mighty - I feel the same - just yuck!!

Jtink - you have a medical condition so that's different :)

Cupcake - if its any help they think that growth slows almost to a stop at 40 weeks so she shouldn't grow too much more if you do go overdue. The scan was out for me by nearly 2 pounds last time too :)


----------



## jtink28

hann, i agree. the doc told me that once baby hits 40 weeks, growth slows a ton - they don't keep gaining a half pound a week like they did before. 
honestly, i'm relieved i won't go past 40 weeks. 
i've come to the point where i've accepted i might need a section, and feel at peace about however the baby gets here. i just want him here and healthy. 
man, we are all so done being pregnant!!! :)

i had a friend who drank castor oil at 40 weeks to try and get her baby to come. her baby didn't come - but she just got diarrhea really bad. haha! it's beyond me why people do dangerous things because they're sick of being pregnant. i'm sick of it too but i can grin and bear it!!! :)


----------



## julesjules100

MightyMom said:


> Eh, I'm not trying any eviction methods (actually I want him to stay in at least until his due date) but that article was just an op ed piece. There was no research cited and it used the word "may" too much. It's great they want people to wait until 39 weeks, but I didn't read anything convincing in there. Every birth may result in a c-section. Waiting for a baby to get "bigger" does not equal "more developed." A "heavier" brain does not mean "smarter." Doctors have defined "full term" based on medical research indicating a baby's lungs and body HAVE fully developed. There's absolutely nothing wrong with choosing to wait, but I don't see any convincing evidence that there is a substantially greater risk to a full term baby born before 39 weeks either.

I can send you over a number of research articles later from the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists in the UK if you're interested. Merely pasted that link as it's a large campaign in the US. x


----------



## Hann12

I agree jtink, it would be nice if the baby came at 40 weeks bang on but I'm not going to cry about a few days - and I am in pain with sciatica and a slipped disc so its not exactly a bed of roses for me lol ;)


----------



## missmayhem

Hann can I suggest you try bio freeze. It's herbal and safe in pregnancy (both chemist and consultant ok'd it) I swear by the stuff it is utterly amazing


----------



## Hann12

Oh thanks so much, I've never heard of it but will definitely take a look - I'll try anything!!
I've currently got something called Alleviate which is a bit like deep heat so it goes hot rather than cold. Its tingly. It doesn't really take the pain away though.


----------



## Hann12

Just emailed my husband and asked him to pick me some up! :)


----------



## missmayhem

Hope he can find it, it can be a nightmare to get, it's a cooling gel but makes the area feel Luke warm. Not like deep freeze which feels like an ice cube on your skin. 

Any other team yellow mums getting very excited about that moment we find out the sex?


----------



## Hann12

It looks like they sell it in boots so hopefully they'll have it in the one by his work (central London). 

I'm yellow and I am excited!! I have no clue really what I'm having. If I really had to guess I'd say a boy but I really don't care what it is. It will be amazing to find out!


----------



## missmayhem

I can't wait to find out I am 99.9% its a boy and have been since about 5 weeks. I don't know why, I also come 26 weeks knew Inver was a girl. 

But I cannot wait for that moment when hubby tells me, I've it all over my birth plan and notes that he is to tell me!


----------



## Hann12

I'd like my husband to tell me too although if I have a water birth then I will hold te baby first so I guess I'll be telling him. Either is fine though. 
I'm more like 55% boy 45% girl - I change my mind constantly though!!


----------



## Sass827

Just back from the doc and feeling so happy. I know it doesn't mean much, but she said I'm low, soft and dialated a finger tip already! I was scared she would say I was still high. Dylan's head is low too so make sense as to why my crotch is so sore all the time. I'm also really tired of neighbors and such commenting about "how high she still looks" etc. Now I know -She's not high! =) 
Doc also said cervical checks really do run the risk of putting you into labor - that's why their office doesn't do them before 38 weeks. I'm also going for a brazilian tomorrow and she said that could put me into labor as well. You just never know what's going to set things off at this point.


----------



## jtink28

well, ladies, the doctor just called me. after consulting with all the doctors at the high-risk unit, they want to schedule a c-section for next week, tuesday april 30th at 2:30 pm!

i know i should be upset about a section, but after listening to the doctor explain it all, and his reasoning, i think it's the best decision. now i'll just prepare for a section and get ready for all that comes with that!


----------



## julesjules100

I tell you Sass, my Brazilian nearly put me into labour - jeez that hurt when preggo!


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> well, ladies, the doctor just called me. after consulting with all the doctors at the high-risk unit, they want to schedule a c-section for next week, tuesday april 30th at 2:30 pm!
> 
> i know i should be upset about a section, but after listening to the doctor explain it all, and his reasoning, i think it's the best decision. now i'll just prepare for a section and get ready for all that comes with that!

I know it's not your ideal birth plan jtink but if its best for you and baby...

You're going to be the day after me! x


----------



## Sass827

I'm expecting a blood bath Jules. I'll be pumped for anything less. ;)
JT - sounds like its going to be great for you and your little guy. TBH, I'm so jealous you have a date and time you can plan on. You too Jules! 
This whole not knowing is torturous to a planner like me!


----------



## julesjules100

It's kind of funny sass as all along I've liked having a date but now it's nearly hear I'm feeling panicked by the finality of it. In a way I wish it would kick off over the weekend and surprise me as I think I'm going to be a mess of nerves on Monday. At least if it was over the weekend I'd have less time to get myself worked up! x


----------



## jtink28

at this point, with all my health issues, i have no ideal birth plan anymore. 2 of my closest friends have had c-sections, and had great experiences. one friend had a vaginal birth with a 10 pound baby, and 3 years later, still has issues "down there." 

i'm really at peace with this section. now i'm excited!! on monday, i'll get my mani-pedi and pamper myself, and my hubby and i will go out to dinner alone for the last time as a family of 2 :)


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> at this point, with all my health issues, i have no ideal birth plan anymore. 2 of my closest friends have had c-sections, and had great experiences. one friend had a vaginal birth with a 10 pound baby, and 3 years later, still has issues "down there."
> 
> i'm really at peace with this section. now i'm excited!! on monday, i'll get my mani-pedi and pamper myself, and my hubby and i will go out to dinner alone for the last time as a family of 2 :)

Ah, pleased to hear you're reconciled with the plan :)

Pampering is a great idea but may be worth checking with the hospital about the mani and pedi - over here some places don't allow nail varnish on either so would be so annoying to have to take it off :dohh: x


----------



## jtink28

i can do clear polish on my fingers, and whatever i want on my toes. (i'm vain, and that's the first question i asked my nurse after we scheduled the date, lol!!!)

holy cow, now i have to really get his stuff ready!!!!!


----------



## kezziek

Wow congratulations ttcbean! So pleased you got your home birth and lucky you not having to wait around for baby to come!! Happy days hearing all these babies coming at long last 

Sass they arent concerned about size even though im measuring big and they won't induce me until im 40+12 as per standard policy here so I'm just praying baby is sooner rather than later. I was a week late with my last baby so I'm hoping it won't be any longer than that. My first baby was a strapping 9 lbs but my second was only 7 lb 2oz but I was smaller with him so I'm expecting between 8-10 lbs this time I reckon. 

I'm feeling pretty keen to get baby out due to pain and sickness but I also agree that they come when ready and I will put up with anything for a healthy baby. I ak taking evening primrose oil and red raspberry leaf though but more to help the labour itself as they aren't labour inducers as such. I am trying to walk more to get baby in the right position and ripen the old cervix up but I can't manage much distance. The cervical lightening pains are getting freakin instense now though so hopefully somethings happening.

I'm so excited for you ladies with your planned c-secs it's amazing that NEXT week you will have your babies and be Mummys  so very jealous though too as although I am due next fri 3rd, if I go overdue and be induced I'm potentially looking at as late as May 18th or there abouts if it all takes ages. Nooooooo!!!


----------



## Sass827

I'd be going stir crazy too Jules. Do you have any little projects or movies to keep busy with? 
Kezz- I hope you're feeling better. I'd say the lightning pain sounds very promising. Once shes head down and enaged, she shouldnt be too far off from coming out, right? Please remember a third baby can come super fast. I've been seeing all of these "I had my baby on the sIDE of the road" stories because the women didn't get to the hospital fast enough. 
Not trying to be Debbie downer, it just scared the crap out of me. 
Super excellent to think you girls will have babies next week. I hope I'm with you. My induction wouldn't be til May 15/16 if she chooses not to Come out. :(


----------



## MightyMom

Wow jtink very exciting!! I'm glad you are happy with the plan. Don't forget to take "one last bump pic" with hubby! It'll be nice to have a day of pampering before THE big day. :)

kezzi: If you have that many lightening pains, I think you're getting close! Keep up the walking, it'll help. :) I hope you get to see your LO sooner rather than later, and that you won't be kept waiting like last time.

Sass: LOL, I just saw something about a lady giving birth in a rest stop. My DH wants me to drive 2 hours away to pick him up at the airport and I'm like "No way dude! I am NOT giving birth on the side of the road!!"


----------



## Hann12

Jtink that's fab news and glad you are happy with it! Not long now!

Kezzie - I'm the same, don't want to get to 12 days over, pretty much think I'll be a week late which I can cope with. I try to walk about too but in pain plus I always have DD so we don't get far. Also getting lightening pains but it keeps piping in and out of engagement so I don't hold much hope. Feel so sick over the past day or so, up now and have been for hours and just feel pukey and getting more lightening pains as I lie here. And another 2-3 weeks to go!!


----------



## missmayhem

Hann any luck on the bio freeze front? 

Jtink, glad your feeling a lot more balanced with yourself enjoy your pampering! 

It's a full moon tonight ladies xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann - sounds to me like you could be soon!!!


----------



## Hann12

I hold no hope cupcake! I probably still won't believe it when it actually happens though lol! 

DH should be getting me some bio freeze today (unless he forgets!) so will be able to try it later! Actually sadly excited lol


----------



## missmayhem

When I found a new stockist I screamed and bought all there stock. It was recommended to me by a reflexologist who is very herbal etc etc. 

When I broke my back morphine was useless compared to the bio freeze rub. Pity the nhs won't give you it on prescription.


----------



## Hann12

Wow you broke your back! That sounds awful! And I thought I had problems with a couple of slipped discs!


----------



## missmayhem

Luckily it was very very minor but it still fricken hurt. Back pain us so intolerable


----------



## Hann12

You must have been lucky (well not lucky but it could have been a lot worse!).
Sicky feeling still and exhausted from lack of sleep. Fun!


----------



## Sass827

I hope the pain gets better Hann!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks sass - sorry I need to stop whining because it could be worse!


----------



## Sass827

No way! If we can't bitch here with people who get it, where can we bitch? 
Plus, you're so zen about your edd you balance yourself out lol.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks - I might be chilled out now but in two weeks I'll probably be climbing the walls!


----------



## missmayhem

I just hope Hann you don't get labour pain in your back. I did and it was hell, when I was able to move it was copable but the mw's soon had me flat on my back. 

This time I'm hoping water eases the pain


----------



## Hann12

I had the same issues last time and was in water and made it to full dilation but then had an epidural and was laid on my back. 
I'm hoping this time to do it all without the epidural if my back allows!


----------



## jtink28

i'm going to second the biofreeze. we have it here in the US, too, and i love that stuff. i actually used it on my stomach when my PUPPS was really bad, and used it on my back. loved it.

i woke up this morning and thought, "this is the last thursday of my life that i WON'T be a mom." crazy. 5 more days!! :)


----------



## MightyMom

How much Biofreeze should I get do you think? (I have 2 weeks left I hope!) Will a 4oz bottle be enough??


----------



## missmayhem

That will be plenty! A bottle lasts me months if not a year and I can use it pretty often when not pregnant


----------



## Lady H

Hi lovely Ladies. Hope you are all well. Midwife today's says head well down now and she thinks I may go into labour before the potto induce at 40 weeks. It's a full Moon tonight and she says there tends to be a lot of waters breaking on those nights. Here's hoping!


----------



## julesjules100

*jtink*: don't worry, it was one of the questions that I asked my anaesthesiologist :haha: I'm going bare toes though but have product on my nails and she's happy to leave that on. 

Funny what you just wrote about the last Thursday not being a mom &#8211; a very similar thought just struck me this afternoon. 

Couple of things that I have bought for the C section: peppermint capsules (which are apparently good if you get severe trapped wind in your shoulder, which seems to be a common complaint and these help it, ahem, pass through quicker), arnica tablets (no idea if these will actually help but going to give them a go) and an Abdomend, which is a US band/support thing that sits across the wound. A number of C section ladies comment on how supporting the wound in the early days really helps so I'm hoping to use that on the Tuesday before I get out of bed for the "special first walk" lol. 

*kezzie*: so sorry to hear you're in pain. Hope it passes quickly and that LO arrives bang on due date :)

*Sass*: I have SO much keeping me occupied it's untrue (although it doesn't stop me panicking!) as having the deadline of his arrival means I'm rushing to get lots of things finished off. I think I know because I won't be able to drive for 6 weeks, recuperation will take longer etc etc, I'm trying to get as many ducks in a row to allow me for the first week and a half just to lie in bed and look after LO and myself. At least my mum is here and she'll be brilliant. OH, less so (!) so want to get as much sorted as possible now without having to rely on him.

*Hann*: not surprised you're excited about the biofreeze especially when in a lot of pain. Hope it works like a charm. I've never heard of it before so keen to hear how it is. 

39 weeks for me and saw my consultant today. His head still isn't engaged (obviously not an issue for a C but interesting to note) which is probably due to the fact that it's about the same size as mine. Apparently he has a massive head and a skinny long body. Sounds lovely! Only 3 days left before I find out. Argh!!!!!

x


----------



## jtink28

the hospital i'm at gives you a support band (yay for free stuff!) so i won't have to worry about purchasing one. apparently they're pretty nice, too. 
starting to really feel like it's coming up too soon...i feel like i have tons to do yet!


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> the hospital i'm at gives you a support band (yay for free stuff!) so i won't have to worry about purchasing one. apparently they're pretty nice, too.
> starting to really feel like it's coming up too soon...i feel like i have tons to do yet!

I hear ya! x


----------



## jtink28

jules, what are you bringing to wear at the hospital? i'll be there 4 days (standard in the US). friends who have had sections tell me to bring a comfy robe and nightgowns, and a pair of yoga pants to go home in.


----------



## missmayhem

Don't forget nursing bra's, and dark jammie bottoms, they don't lie you do bleed after birth!


----------



## julesjules100

jtink28 said:


> jules, what are you bringing to wear at the hospital? i'll be there 4 days (standard in the US). friends who have had sections tell me to bring a comfy robe and nightgowns, and a pair of yoga pants to go home in.

I'm hoping for 2 days after the day of the c so I've packed two long sleeve night shirts (buttons at the front to allow BF access and wound checking), soft feeding bras, big panties, a dressing down and a long cardigan that can go over the black shirt-nightie for longer ambling in the corridor, slippers that will be binned on departure. I've packed super thin yoga pants too but I'm still worried they'll rub as there's still seams at the front so for going home I have a dress that is comfy and will wear that with ballet flats (don't take anything with laces) x


----------



## missmayhem

don't forget to pack lip balm as well, hospitals are warm and gas and air if you use it seriously dries your lips


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Hey guys!! :hi: I just wanted to pop in and say hi before you guys all start popping out your little ones! Getting so close now!! Hope you all have super quick, speedy and as painless as possible labours! :flower:

For those of you who don't remember me (_and that's probably most _) I was due May 1st but had a miscarriage. I just wanted to let you know that I'm due in the beginning of July. Only 10 more weeks for me! Feels kinda surreal that you guys are headed into delivery pretty soon!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks for checking in Becca. :)

Huge congrats to you!! July will be here before you know it. Xxxxx


----------



## jtink28

ttcbean, i know you're busy with a newborn, but we're waiting for a birth story and piccies!!!! :)
hope you're recovering well!


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Drs appt today. Thinned out a little but not dilated :/ ugh. So frustrated after all the BH amd mot being able to sleep and the lightning bolt pains and pressure...nothing. :/


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Hi girls, thought I might come back and post my birth story for my princess Ziva Leeloo 


Ziva Leeloo

I was booked in for induction on Tuesday 23rd April 2013 due to obstetric cholistasis. My hubby Chris and I arrived at 700*check in. At 730*my OB arrived to rupture my waters and was surprised to find out I was already 4cm dilated all on my own. 745 waters were broken and I started getting mild contractions. At 815 I was started on the sintocin drip to get my contractions more regular and help my uterus contract. I was then left to labour on my own waiting to go in to established labour (4 contractions in 10mins in regular intervals). The contractions were getting stronger and I started vomiting through them, the MW checked the monitor and said that I was indeed now in established labour. By 11am my contractions were really starting to bite so I ordered an epidural. By the time the anesthetist arrived at 1130am I was in agony so was so relieved to see him. At 12 noon the MW check my progressed and found I was 8cm dilated already! At 1250 I was starting to feel a lot of pressure in my pelvis and butt/ tailbone and asked the MW to check me again as I felt the urge to push. After some convincing she agreed to check me and I was right, I was now fully dilated to 10cm and she was already coming down on her own. My OB was called to come back for the impending delivery. He arrived in the room at 1350 after I had been pushing on my own for the last 30 mins. My legs were put up in the stirrups and was told to push with everything I had to get my little girl out. I pushed for a solid 10 mins as her head started to crown when it was discovered she was not only coming down posterior ( facing the wrong direction) but also her neck was flexed down so her chin was on her chest making it impossible to get her head any further. My OB first tried to manually turn her with no luck, he then tried vacuum extraction three times by attaching the suction cup to the top of her head and then pulling and turning with all his might while i pushed my way through the contractions that were coming hard and fast.*
*At 1420 as a last ditch effort my*OB try to turn her with the forceps which meant the pediatrics team had to be present as it is a then a high risk delivery. By this stage my epidural had all but worn off and it was too late for a top up! Having the forceps inserted one at a time on either side of her head was one of the most excruciating experiences of my life. Dr Apen attempted to turn her but she just wouldn't budge an inch!! So at 1440 it was decided that I needed an emergency caesarean section as she was not physically able to come out vaginally and was now dangerously stuck in my pelvis.
Things start to get a bit hazy here, I remember all of sudden out of nowhere my tiny labour suite was filled with people frantically running around prepping me for surgery. At this point before I was moved my MW was meant to top up my epidural so I wasn't in agonizing pain for the long ride up to the operating theatre but didn't grr. I was shifted on to a new trolley laid on my left side (all while Ziva's head was almost between my legs so ouch) and wheeled up to theatre with Chris holding my hand the whole way.*
Finally after what felt like forever I got to pre-op. by this stage my contractions where literally on top of each other and felt like I was being ripped apart. My OB and anesthetist were deciding wether to give me a general or spinal block, I am so great full that it was decided that I could have the spinal block so I could at least be conscious during the birth.
Having to sit up, relaxed and hunched over while perfectly still while having contractions on top of each other was almost impossible but my will power and determination not to miss the birth of my daughter prevailed and after what seemed like an eternity I was finally numb from the chest down.
I was then wheeled in to the operating theatre and moved across to the operating table. Doctors and nurses where running around everywhere prepping for the caesarean to commence. The curtain was put up in front of me, an oxygen mask was put on my face and a warm towel was wrapped around my head to try to maintain my body temperature for the major surgery I was about to have. Chris was finally aloud back in to join just in time to peek over the curtain and see Ziva Leeloo being pulled out of my uterus at 1518.*
Dr Apen quickly lifted Ziva above the curtain so I got a two second glimpse of my beautiful baby girl. Due to her colour and her lungs being filled with gunk she was rushed over to be checked by the pediatric team, it is then that chris and I separated. Sadly due to the rush of things Chris was unable to cut the cord but he did stay with her from the second she arrived. Due to Ziva's apgar scores 1min: 6, 5min: 6, 10min: 8 she had to go to the NICU to have oxygen and clear off the gunk on her lungs. Daddy got to have his first cuddles in the NICU and one of the MW was kind enough to take some photos of daddy and daughter together that I will cherish forever.
After I was stitched back up I was wheeled in to recovery where I stayed all alone for nearly 2 hours before I was cleared to go back to the ward. When I finally arrived it broke my heart that it was an empty room, no Chris or Ziva. After a few minutes they finally arrived. Ziva had a clean bill of health and all I could do was cry at finally getting to see my beautiful daughter up close and hold her close to my heart.
It was all worth it to have my beautiful Ziva Leeloo Allen on 23rd April 2013 @1518 xx


----------



## julesjules100

Oh my goodness foxy, that sounds horrific... I'm so pleased that all was ok with you and Ziva in the end but not a great birth experience for you. Hope the healing is going well from the C and from the forceps :hugs: x


----------



## missmayhem

Whoa foxy sounds like you had a packed time of it. 

Hope everybody slept well


----------



## Hann12

Hope you don't mind Foxy but I'm not going to read that until after I've given birth again :)
Glad you have your baby out safely though 

Mrsbabcock - if its any help second timers like myself are meant to dilate etc earlier and I am pretty sure nothing's happening for me! As a first timer my cervix was so high at 39+4 that they couldn't even feel it. I still went into labour at 40+3. It's hard to hear that things look like they aren't making progress especially when everyone else is quoting their dilation etc but the stats still speak for themselves, even if dilation has started the majority if people will still give birth at 40+ weeks whether they started to dilate at weeks 35,36,37 etc or whether they didn't start to dilate until they were basically days or hours away from starting labour. Hope that helps :)


----------



## missmayhem

One mum at my last hosp was 9 dilated for weeks before labour started and she had to have her waters broken to start it off. 

Babies have there own time line I just wish they would share it with us in advance. 


How's your back Hann? 


I'm off for a brisk walk today, hoping that it eases my pelvis a little bit, its starting to play up again, shouldn't complain as getting this far with few issues has been amazing


----------



## Hann12

I've just put on some bio freeze!! Love the tingly feeling! I'll let you know how I get on with it. I might try and have a hobble somewhere to see if it helps move the baby down a bit, woke up this morning with a foot in my ribs


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hope it helps Hann. 

I'm working from home today. Got an upset stomach. 

Hard not to get a bit excited, lol!!!

Who'd have thought I'd ever be excited about such a thing. 

I'm sure it's just something I ate though.


----------



## Lady H

Thanks for sharing Foxy, sounds scary but proved they know what to do if things don't go to plan.

Cupcake hope it's a sign....


----------



## missmayhem

Hope it does the trick Hann just dont use it immediately after a warm bath or shower.... Unless you like feeling like your skin is melting. 




I've just been for a long brisk walk, it's made my spd agony. So hoping that's a good sign


----------



## Sass827

That's a wild story foxy! So happy the doctors were good and took care of everything. Your little girl is precious. DH says so too. 
Who ever thought we'd get so excited over a case of the poops cup cake? Lol. I had them 2 weekends ago and was so excited 1- not to feel full all the time and 2- thinking labor was coming. Then had false labor Sunday night which really freaked me out, but no dice. I hope it's the real deal for you. 
Got a text this morning from a coworker due 2 days after me. She had her little girl last night. It's her sixth baby. ;)


----------



## kezziek

Wow 6th baby! Love to hear of big families although I'm not sure we will cope with anymore than three as much as I love them.

Foxy what a rough time you had hope you are both recovering ok xxxx

Hann I hope the bio freeze brings some relief xxxx

Yay 39 weeks today  hopefully baby will come sometime in the next fornight. I've told hubby that I'm happy for baby to come tonight once I've hoovered the house once more (my next job ouch) and made sure the kitchen is clean. Lol. The boys have a bag packed up at the in-laws house. My bag is mostly packed, car seats in the car. Bedding and clothes all washed. House not perfect but it won't be with a newborn at the end of the day. I worry more about if we have visitors in the early days I dont wanna be stressing about it being a big mess. 

Hope you are all ok ladies. Not long for jules and jtink now  xx


----------



## pinktiara

Hey ladies just checking in nothing exciting happening here can't believe its friday already I have under two weeks now to go eek. Have to go in for blood work next weekend before my c section on the 8th than I have my hair app on the sunday so i'm hoping he holds off lol I feel like im holding him in its so friggin uncomfortable!!


----------



## Hann12

Kezzie I'm the same, just need to get a few things sorted out this weekend but after that I'm happy for the baby to come any time after monday. Although DH and my family all want it to arrive 6/7 days late as the dates work better for them! My brother is coming back from Australia 4 weeks after the due date and he wants to see the baby as new as possible so he wants it to be a week late too. I can cope with a week late but if its past a week late then I think I will turn into the most whiney fed up person in the entire world!! Watch this space lol!!

Jules and jtink - enjoy your last weekend without your little ones! Make the most of relaxing, doing your own thing, watching your favourite TV shows, talking to your friend etc. All doable after the baby but in smaller quantities and harder to achieve at times! :)


----------



## jtink28

i still can't believe that it's friday today, and that my baby will be here on tuesday. 4 days! eeeek.

i'm washing all of his tiny little clothes right now, and getting them folded in his drawers. this weekend, my husband and i are going to deep clean the house and put his carseat in the car. is this really happening???? :cloud9:


----------



## pinktiara

I have been cleaning the house like a mad man its so clean and organized I am normally ocd with cleaning but I cant stop organizing hahah


----------



## missmayhem

Yes jtink it is, scary yet exciting isn't it? 


You feeling any relief Hann? 


I've got tooth ache after eating a jelly baby ouch ouch ouch silly woman why did I do that?


----------



## Hann12

No not really :(
It helps for the first 30 mins but then goes. Maybe because its disc related rather than muscular it doesn't have the same impact?

Hope the toothache improves! I love jelly babies!

Jtink - enjoy your weekend, very excited for you!


----------



## bobbles86

pinktiara said:


> Hey ladies just checking in nothing exciting happening here can't believe its friday already I have under two weeks now to go eek. Have to go in for blood work next weekend before my c section on the 8th than I have my hair app on the sunday so i'm hoping he holds off lol I feel like im holding him in its so friggin uncomfortable!!

mines on the 8th too :)


----------



## pinktiara

they wont do them before 39 weeks here I was hoping at least 38 and a half but no such luck haha


----------



## jtink28

they won't do sections here before 39 weeks either. i'm having mine at 39+1, haha!

it's really feeling real. washing all his little clothes today, planning meals for when he's here...eeeek!!! :)


----------



## pinktiara

ya I get 39 +3 lol I even tried for the monday but she couldnt book it cause someone else was on call in the OR that day. I washed all the clothes a few weeks back got the bags packed last weekend brought back alot of memories with my first.


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Anyone else starting to get seriously depressed? I literally feel like I cannot be pregnant one more day. I am tired of being too huge to do ANYTHING. I am miserable. I've gone from super excited to have him to just...exhausted. ugh.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Anyone up?

I was off work yesterday with a sore tummy. And have just been woken up by a pain. 

Laid there a while and dozed and had another so I've got up and come to the toilet as it felt like maybe a stomach ache. 

Felt a bit weird down there so wiped and am having my show. 

Ooooh and another pain now!!!

Eeeeek. I'm trying not to get excited but this is definitely different to BHs. 

Of course it's the night someone is staying in my spare room and all my bed protector pads are in there.....


----------



## Sass827

Just wake Em up cupcake! Save you mattress. Or put on a diaper. So excited for you! 
I'm not depressed as much as I am just in limbo. Not sad, just a little numb. Not sure if I'm getting the right words to capture it for sure. 
DH on the other hand, is panicking. He's trying not to show it, but he's freaking. He's shutting down in other areas and starting to act like a child being very selfish. He's my only support during labor and the week after and his behavior is giving me serious doubts!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Luckily baby bedding is in our room and I have a few matress protectors for her. So I've put one of those on the bed and a towel on top. 

DH is snoring away. I was worried me putting a towel on the bed would wake him and make him all excited but he just rolled over. Lol. 

If this is labour he'll feel really guilty in the morning. 

Also he'll have to miss Iron Man 3 tomorrow!! Lol.


----------



## jtink28

eek, cupcake, it all sounds good! i hear you can have your show days before actual labor though? 

keep us updated!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks jtink. 

Yeah I heard that about the show too. 

Had about 5 contractions now. All about 7 minutes apart. 

Not what I was expecting actually. I thought the whole bump would hurt but it's very low pain. And worse than I expected for early/false labour. 

Not sure what to do as I certainly couldn't sleep through them. 

Come on baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Hann: I read a review that said the biofreeze only really works for 30 min or so. But it's 30 good minutes, LOL.

Cupcake: very exciting! Sounds like you're in labor to me. At this stage the pain should be sharp and low as your cervix opens up. I would relax and try to enjoy the fact that you are at home. Laboring in the hospital is boring and uncomfortable. At least you have your own bed and pillows! Just remember to b-r-e-a-t-h-e! :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks mighty. :)

Ooooh I hope I am!!!! I could cry at the thought of meeting my little girl today. 

Just googled celebrity birthdays for April 27th. Lol. No one exciting. 

I wish DH was awake but there's no point him being awake really. Just I want to tell someone. 

I'm super hungry so might get up and have some cereal.


----------



## jtink28

eek cupcake! so fun!!!!!!! i'm so glad all the babies are coming a little early :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Just had a big gap between the last two. (13 min)

Urgh I don't want this to be the pattern for a few nights. 

Please be the real thing. Or just stop now and let me go to sleep! Lol.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

What do you recon? The real thing or false alarm?

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/453CB266-10CD-473B-B6EA-72385E35BC5C-8571-000005C488AF587F_zpse36ef908.jpg


----------



## pinktiara

Sass827 said:


> Just wake Em up cupcake! Save you mattress. Or put on a diaper. So excited for you!
> I'm not depressed as much as I am just in limbo. Not sad, just a little numb. Not sure if I'm getting the right words to capture it for sure.
> DH on the other hand, is panicking. He's trying not to show it, but he's freaking. He's shutting down in other areas and starting to act like a child being very selfish. He's my only support during labor and the week after and his behavior is giving me serious doubts!


It's totally normal for them to panick my hubby was barely in the hospital when I had my son he couldn't stop throwing up lol his parents were with me mostly since the nurses were so understaffed. I ended up with a c section and he was back to work pretty much right after I got home. You can totally handle this trust me its amazing what you can handle when you think you can't.


----------



## julesjules100

Any progress cupcake...?? x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi Jules. 

I thought there was. Got down to every 5-6 minutes for an hour or so but now it's back to 10! :( 

About to have a bath.


----------



## julesjules100

Is the intensity getting worse or staying the same? x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

It's got a bit worse. Now sort of back to 7 minutes. 

Urgh I can see this being a long day!


----------



## julesjules100

Have you taken some paracetamol? May help take the edge off if not. Poor you - why can't these things start in the morning after a full night of rest! x


----------



## kezziek

Oh cupcake very exciting. If it's labour it can start like that with contractions all over the place and irregular. It might be that baby needs to move into a better position. Have you got a birthing ball you can bounce on or rotate your hips on? Also go for a walk if you have the energy. Being on all fours during a contraction is also supposed to help baby move.
It's so frustrating though when it's not clear, my second was a big like that, stop/start and I was exhausted as like you say it's very difficult to sleep through those kinda pains. You will find though probrably that when it really gets going thats it- no messing, it will go quick then xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks ladies.

Still at every 6 minutes about a minute long. Getting a bit more painful I think. 

Might go for a walk soon.


----------



## lpjkp

Oooohhhh cupcake!!!! How exciting!!!

Get bouncing/walking...I'm so excited for you! !

Woo hoo! We managed to move home and I managed to do the fantastic job of keeping baby in :) lol BHs are really ramping up though! Only 3 weeks left at the most!! X


----------



## missmayhem

Hope this is it for you cup cake


----------



## Hann12

Good luck cupcake! They can start irregular so this could def be it!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks ladies. 

Still coming. Back up to 7 minutes but the last one was 11. 

Bouncing on the ball makes it hurt more but doesn't increase frequency it appears. 

Going to try a walk now. Bet it starts raining!!!


----------



## Lady H

Ooooh cupcake how exciting! I hope they move on soon for you. Is DH still in bed?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

No he woke about 5:30. 

Back from our walk. Didn't speed anything up. :( 

How disheartening :(


----------



## Lady H

Just keep moving about. My midwife said ironing is very good as you naturally rock side to side. Mind you, I won't iron when I feel ok let alone uncomfortable! Couple of paracetamol and a Bath?


----------



## bobbles86

pinktiara said:


> they wont do them before 39 weeks here I was hoping at least 38 and a half but no such luck haha

same here but i'm a 4th section so there is more risk of uterus rupturing before 39 weeks so they want him out at 38 xx


----------



## bobbles86

CupcakeBaby said:


> No he woke about 5:30.
> 
> Back from our walk. Didn't speed anything up. :(
> 
> How disheartening :(

good luck cupcake. 

hope it's the real thing for you :) xx


----------



## MightyMom

I don't think this is false labor cupcake, been going too long even if the contractions are irregular. Mine were irregular right up until DD was born. Even after pitocin drip.

Walk swaying side to side, bounce/roll on the ball, sit down on something about 24" off the ground (a stair? stool? something short), but don't lay down. Gravity will help you with this one, so laying down won't put pressure on your cervix to ripen. It's been a little while since you posted, I'm hoping that's because you're either sleeping or labor has really kicked off for you!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I was sleeping. 

Up again now and they're every 6 minutes again. Slept for an hour though so don't know if I didn't have a contraction or was able to sleep through them. 

Would you all agree it's pointless calling the hospital already?


----------



## kezziek

Oooh exciting cupcake it does sound like the real thing. 

Hospital don't tend to want to know until they are more like 5 mins apart lasting a good minute but if you are struggling with the pain I would give them a call and explain the situation, they might just want you to come in and get checked, even if they send you home again for a bit. XX


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake to be honest the hospitals almost expect first timers to call and go in early, they won't mind and you at least know if you are dilating. I don't see anything wrong with that.
Our hospital says they want you to be having 3 contractions in a ten minute period before you come in but last time I went in because I was getting on/off contractions for 4 days and they checked me and told me I was dilating (2cm) so when things properly kicked off the next day I knew to wait for the right amount of contractions in the space of time and went in at 5cm.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks ladies. 

Still the same as ever. Not phoned yet. I've got my mum and super close family friends round so we're having a nice time although I'm going to try and get some more sleep now as I've come over super tired.


----------



## missmayhem

I'm a hormonal mess today. Hubby went into work even thou its his day off. He left at 10 saying I'll only be a few hours, that was 6 hours ago. I'm at home knackered emotional and in pain with a toddler who I can't play with as it hurts to much. 

To top it all he took my car meaning my maternity notes are at the airport lets hope I don't go into labour. I don't know if I'm being pregnant or hormonal and I'm in the wrong. Or he is all I've heard from him is one text an hour ago saying he won't be long. I was expecting him home at 2 at the very latest


----------



## Hann12

Good luck cupcake!

Missmayhem - I'd feel the same especially at the weekend! It's such hard work being pregnant and looking after a toddler especially this late on. I don't think our husbands will ever understand how much as when they are home you are there too to look after the toddler so they never do it alone and obviously being heavily pregnant is hard enough. I feel you on the being in pain and fed up etc. it's like every position I'm in now is painful and uncomfortable! I keep telling myself that its not long to go but it's not helping so much when it's hurting so much!!


----------



## Hann12

Lol if its any consolation at least you are 5 days ahead of me! ;)


----------



## missmayhem

He's home and his first words. 


Do you mind if I go in tomorrow..... 


He's offered to take Inver with him


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## missmayhem

Ohhh another lovely baby, congrats Hun. Xxxx


----------



## Hann12

Fantastic story congratulations ttc and he's gorgeous


----------



## julesjules100

TTC, great labour even if it was fast!! He looks very sweet. Hope you're resting up well and you OH is taking care of you x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

How beautiful. Thanks TTC. Huge congrats!!!

You lucky fast-labouring lady. 

I'm into hour 19 now. Has gotten lots more painful and now more of 4-5 minutes apart so hopefully "early" labour will be over soon. 

Phoned the hospital - they advises a big meal (apparently being hungry and low energy can stop you progressing), a hot bath (just got out after an hour) and some paracetamol and my TENS which I've had & got on. 

Trying to get some rest now but they are SO painful when I'm laying down but I really enjoy the 5 minute lay down in between and can't hop up everytime so it's hard to know what to do!


----------



## jtink28

look at all that blonde hair! congrats, ttc! adorable.

cupcake, i'm so excited for you! chin up, she'll be here soon :)


----------



## pinktiara

Awe what a great job you did perfect little baby too great work Hun congrats


----------



## MightyMom

OMG TTC that picture is so perfect! What an amazing story! I just LOVE to hear natural birth stories. I love that you went into a birth trance for most of it. So cool! I wish I could have a natural homebirth like that. :)


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake - hope it happens soon! Will be stalking here to see how you are progressing! Good luck!


----------



## kezziek

Ttcbean well done you and he looks absolutely beautiful I could cry! X

Cupcake sorry it is taking so long honey but it won't be long you can do this xxx it is the hardest thing but if no baby tonight I reckon she will be here tommorow xxx


----------



## Lady H

Cupcake good luck, I've been checking back all day to see how you are doing. You are doing great and you'll soon have your reward Xxx

Ttc he is sooo cute and thanks for sharing your birth story xx


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you girls!!! :) He is such a joy! I am glad I am able to share my birth story with you girls :)


----------



## kezziek

Well I can't sleep :-( upset tummy and painful braxton hicks :-( 
Not heard from cupcake for awhile so hoping that is a sign that things are progressing for her  xxx


----------



## pinktiara

Can't wait to hear cupcake!


----------



## Sass827

Gorgeous boy ttc! Congrats!
I hope cupcake is doing well!


----------



## pinktiara

Lack of checking in seems to mean baby lately lol here's hoping


----------



## Lady H

Kezzie could be you next.....


----------



## kezziek

Oh ladyH that would be nice  I'm quite disappointed that my night of feeling like labour was coming on has led to nothing :-( just no sleep, feel sick now and a sore back. I think this babies going to be a right pickle about coming into the world. The midwife did warn me that third babies like to be difficult.

Hope cupcake is ok. Jules what time you going in tommorow? V.exciting! X


----------



## julesjules100

Kezzie, I go down for anaesthesia etc between 5pm and 5.30 with the op being around 6 to 6.30. Say an hour for the op and an hour or two in recovery so should be back in the room all being well at the latest around 9.30pm. Will try to update you all that night if I can but may be a bit out of it if I have a general. 

Anyone heard anything from cupcake yet?! Hope all has gone well for her. 

x


----------



## Lady H

Kezzie I had a night like that Thursday and unfortunately still sat here waiting. Hope it turns into something or you soon.

Jules good luck for tomorrow, I bet you can't wait to meet your precious one.

Was somebody else having a C tomorrow?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awwwwwwww congrats TTCbean, hes sooooo adorable x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

She's here!

Arrives this morning at 7:19. We came into the hospital at about 1am and I was only 3xm but in agony.

MW wanted to send me home but I begged not to. 

So they have me some pethedine and I sort of sizes between contractions. Then when I was checked at 5:45 I was 8cm. She was very surprised!

A few contractions after that I started pushing - couldn't help myself was a very weird sensation. 

And out she popped at 7:19. 

Hand on her face so I've got 2nd degree years and took over an hour to stitch me. :( Got a feeling it's going to be a painful couple of weeks. 

She's beautiful though. 7lb 8oz and gorgeous.


----------



## Hann12

Huge congratulations cupcake! I feel you on the tearing and stitches - keep an eye on them and if they suddenly start to hurt more get them seen immediately.
Not a big baby in the slightest either!! 
What have you called her?


----------



## julesjules100

Congrats Cupcake!!! Look forward to seeing a pic. Sorry to hear about the tear and hope that it heals quickly and well x


----------



## kezziek

Wow congratulations cupcake! Great news xxx

Jules thats a late in the day op- just to add to the nervous wait! Hope they are just making you starve from midday & you have lots of nice things planned to keep you occupied in the day xxx

Just coming down with a snotty cold today- what great blooming timing! :-( still having odd pains and pressure buti think it's all because baby is so massive the head is pressing on nerves and the uterus is complaining.


----------



## TTCBean

Congratulations cupcake!!!!


----------



## Lady H

Congratulations Cupcake xxx


----------



## missmayhem

Congrats o. The safe arrival of you little girl cupcake!


----------



## julesjules100

kezziek said:


> Wow congratulations cupcake! Great news xxx
> 
> Jules thats a late in the day op- just to add to the nervous wait! Hope they are just making you starve from midday & you have lots of nice things planned to keep you occupied in the day xxx
> 
> Just coming down with a snotty cold today- what great blooming timing! :-( still having odd pains and pressure buti think it's all because baby is so massive the head is pressing on nerves and the uterus is complaining.

Indeed they are :( Can have water from noon till 4pm then nil. I know, very late in the day but my consultant has later day slots. I'm the only one he's doing tomorrow so at least there won't be any delay. 

Sorry to hear that you're feeling poo - paracetamol and an early night!

Lady H - don't think anyone else is tomorrow but jtink is on Tuesday x


----------



## jtink28

yay cupcake! congrats! can't wait to see the lovely pictures :)

yep, i'm on tuesday! getting my manicure and pedicure tomorrow, and i plan on napping all day tomorrow, as it will be my last chance at that!! :)

all the babies are starting to arrive. yay!


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Congrats cupcake! Ugh so jealous of all u ladies having ur little ones!! I can't wait for it to me my turn! ...no I mean I literally can't wait. Send some baby vibes my way lol


----------



## kezziek

Was just thinking of maybesoon- has anyone heard from her? She would have had her baby Mason by now probrably??? Hope she is ok.

Oh this stinky cold can Pee off I'm such a grumpy mama bear it is untrue :-( I don't want to give birth now feeling like this :(


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Congrats cupcake :) hope the rest of you lovely ladies are keeping well and are all ready for your LO's coming xx


----------



## julesjules100

kezziek said:


> Was just thinking of maybesoon- has anyone heard from her? She would have had her baby Mason by now probrably??? Hope she is ok.
> 
> Oh this stinky cold can Pee off I'm such a grumpy mama bear it is untrue :-( I don't want to give birth now feeling like this :(

I was thinking about her last week too and saw she had been online recently but presumed she would have told people on one of the threads if she had gone already?

x


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations Cupcake!!


----------



## pinktiara

yay I knew it congrats cupcake so excited for you


----------



## Sass827

Congrats cupcake! What quick time too! My LO always seems to have her hands on her face too. I hope your tears heal up quickly. I've heard frozen pads are supposed to work wonders. 
Feel better soon Kezz! Pump up on some vitamin c! 
Sucks they are making you wait tomorrow Jules. What time do you actually report to the hospital? Maybe you can watch a movie? I think I'd be so distracted all day! Ah!


----------



## julesjules100

Hey sass, check in is 4pm but I think I'm going to get there for 3.30pm. The rest of the timings are prep/anaesthesia at 5-5.30pm with the C at 6-6.30pm. That should take 45mins depending and then an hour of two depending in recovery. Latest I would be back in my room is about 9.30pm I reckon.

No chance of me watching a movie when I get there! Far too distracted already and it's the middle of the night!! x


----------



## pinktiara

Wow that's so late that would make me crazy too. I don't find out my time until 2 days before but she said before 930am and I gotta be there two hours before. I hope the day doesn't drag on forever for you :(.


----------



## Hann12

Good luck today Jules, will be thinking of you loads :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Enjoy your day Jules and all the best for this afternoon xxxxx


----------



## missmayhem

good luck Jules enjoy your last day of freedom, (not that children and like prison) but put your feet up enjoy a warm cuppa and enjoy just being you, grab a mag and chill


----------



## kezziek

Oooh Jules I hope you are relaxing/getting some sleep in because tonight you are going to have a baby keeping you up! Very exciting that you will soon be a mummy  hope it gos well, looking forward to hearing the news xxx
I have the midwife today but apart from that Im not doing much just feel grotty. Baby quieter today must have been kept awake by all my sneezing and hopefully is just catching up on sleep but I'm relieved that I have the midwife check later :-/ x


----------



## jtink28

so exciting jules! are you nervous? i know everything will be fine for me, but i'm still slightly terrified, as i've never had any surgery in my life! 
i've had lots of procedures where i've been knocked out, etc, but never been under the knife. gulp!!

exciting to think you'll be a mama today, and i'll be one tomorrow!! eeeeeek.


----------



## lpjkp

Good luck jules!

Im currently in hospital myself...I came in with my husband an hour ago because I hadnt felt baby properly move since yesterday afternoon...we fully expected to be told everything was fine and we could go...turns out I had 12 contractions in half an hour that I couldn't feel, and baby isn't moving enough to make them happy so they want to induce me today...HUGE shock and I burst out crying, so currently waiting to find out whats going on...I'm a little scared, and lo and behold, , jenson has decided to wake up a little so im not sure whether they'd still induce or send me home? Argh x


----------



## Lady H

Lpjkp wow, I would cry too! I hope it all works out perfectly for you and glad Jensen is moving more xxx

I had a surprise stretch and sweep today. Glad I did not know that was coming or I'd have been worked up about it! Also have induction date of May 9th booked which is my due date if she does not arrive naturally.

Lets see how many more of you give birth by then, it's getting exciting on here!


----------



## lpjkp

Im still waiting to find out whats happening, but ive got a feeling ill be sent home...they wanted to link me up to the monitor again before making a decision and even though ive continued to have regular contractions jenson has been much happier in there x god, , itll be such an emotional roller coaster now if they send me home after gearing me up x


----------



## Lady H

lpjkp said:


> Im still waiting to find out whats happening, but ive got a feeling ill be sent home...they wanted to link me up to the monitor again before making a decision and even though ive continued to have regular contractions jenson has been much happier in there x god, , itll be such an emotional roller coaster now if they send me home after gearing me up x

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## missmayhem

Is any body else getting really fed up of the waiting game now and everything being a possible sign of labour? 

I went for a walk today around town whilst hubs had an appointment now my pelvis is achey. It was only a gentle stroll as well. Prob down to baby being 2/5th palpable so getting lower and lower


----------



## pinktiara

9 more days for me my last dr app is weds im nauseous and tired I keep waking up at 530am wide awake which is about an hour or so before my son gets up ugh than getting up all night doesnt help ugh im over this pregnancy haha


----------



## Hann12

My Daughter is sick and been up every night for 3 nights so I'm knackered and now starting to feel sick too. Not ideal! Plus getting loads of pains like the baby is pushing against my pelvis and bowels and lots of BH. Not pleasant! 

LP - sounds like a rollercoaster of a day for you! Glad he is moving again that's great. Thing is that if you go home you can get the birth you wanted - I remember you saying you wanted a home birth? Hope it works out!

Thinking if Jules!

Jtink - hope it goes well tomorrow, you'll be fine, just focus on the baby at the end :)


----------



## Sass827

I think I'm over analyzing everything too miss mayhem. Plus I'm up at 5:30 every day too pink. And I don't even have kids! I just sit up solo. It sucks. I'm so tired of people saying, oh u better get your sleep now. I cant sleep! 
My lower back and tush are killing me. I really thought my water was going to break last night. Babies back was straight down the center of my stomach and her head was just pushing. It was crazy. 
GL to Jules and lp today! Keep us posted! And jt tomorrow! Such exciting times!


----------



## lpjkp

The doctor examined me and my cervix is soft and favourable and she could easily feel my membranes, so looks like ill be induced...they said the second ctg was better but both werent 100% how theyd like it and they cant be certain whether happy is happy or not, so id like the option of him coming out if they cant guarantee he is ok...just waiting again for the consultants decision x


----------



## missmayhem

thing is you don't even need to over analyse it, MW asked me today any signs, and i listen the back pain, BH, decreased movement, exhaustions, overly emotional, she got all excited. I was like but there normal signs as well?? everything can be read so many ways.....

I have a feeling this baby is going to be late just to upset me.


I'm really trying to enjoy the last few days of pregnancy but i'm just so tired and have no motivation


----------



## Sass827

Yay lp! You'll be a mom today! Lucky duck! 

I hear ya miss m. So tired too but I fear too much horizontal time might discourage LO from coming out. Gonna try to walk the dogs today. Hoping to et things going.


----------



## missmayhem

lpjkp said:


> The doctor examined me and my cervix is soft and favourable and she could easily feel my membranes, so looks like ill be induced...they said the second ctg was better but both werent 100% how theyd like it and they cant be certain whether happy is happy or not, so id like the option of him coming out if they cant guarantee he is ok...just waiting again for the consultants decision x



good luck hun, hope all goes smoothly with you


----------



## kezziek

Wow lpjkp what a roller coaster of a day for you! I hope they do induce you now- I know I would be disappointed if they sent me home after all that plus they will just send you home worried about him over the next few days. xxx

Hann so sorry to hear you are starting to feel unwell too :-( I totally feel for you on the sick kids waking in the night- mine have been alternating the last couple of weeks with a nasty virus. Why is it too that it's always just after you start to drift off after laying there awake for hours that they decide to wake up yelling for you?! Grrr. I'm kinda glad they have been ill the last couple of weeks though in a way as I'm hoping we will then have a run of health when the babies finally here. Thats probrably wishful thinking though as they will probably catch my stinky cold now and theres always something going round their little group of friends :-/ xxx

Sass I know what you mean abo it feeling like your waters can break- baby sticks it's bum right out and then grinds it's head against my cervix dive bomb style and I'm like crumbs this kid is trying to bash it's way outta me- we must have strong reasonable sized babies lol &ouch! X


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

So I've been EXHAUATED today...just woke up from a nap about an hour ago with a burning stomach ache, gas, and just feeling rly unwell like how I used to feel before an IBS flare up...like when my stomach got thay feeling n I knew I'd eventually have diarrhea.. sry tmi
So then about 5 min I got up to try and have a BM to see if it would make it better and I had a decent one and then when I wiped I got like a dime sized piece of my mucus plug...kind of a rly light brown color...again sry tmi...
and now I'm back in bed my stomach still rly burns...no contractions or anything tho..so idk what to makeof this!


----------



## Sass827

I hope you feel better soon Kezz! 
Lucky girl Babcock. They say the plug loss means things are really cooking, ESP when it's pink or brown. And getting the poops is a good sign too. I wish I had them but all I'm getting is pain in the pooper. Boo me!


----------



## lpjkp

Waters broken and 2cm dilated :) xx


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Lpjkp congrats!! 
And thanks sass..I hope ur right! At my drs appt on thurs I was still not dilated n cervix was still high..he said I was thinned a little bit but that was it. The burning has gone away tho mostly :/ not feelin 100% but not rly bad like before so maybe I just had to have a BM :/


----------



## kezziek

wohooo lpjkp you are on your way  Remember you can do this- when you get to those contractions that you think will rip you apart just know that you are sooo close xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

mrsbacock thats exciting you lost some plug- it might not mean labour is right round the corner but it does mean your body is gearing up for something  xxx

I've got my induction booked today for the 15th May which seems sooo far away, I really hope I don't have to wait that long :-/ Saw another different midwife today who noticed again that I have glucose in my urine but again said nout they can do this late in the game :( She measured me at 39cms though so maybe baby has dropped from last week when I measured 40cms. 2/5ths palpable so that explains the shooting arse pains lol!

Jules is hopefully a mummy by now, hope you are recovering well hon xxx

Jtink hope you sleep well tonight and all gos well tommorow too xxx


----------



## jtink28

lpjkp, so exciting! maybe our boys will share a birthday! :)

i don't know how much i'll sleep tonight - i'm so excited and nervous all at once.

jules should be a mama by now! so exciting!!


----------



## Sass827

I think that might be my induction date too Kezz. I won't know for sure til May 8 though. 
Woo hoo lp! You're on your way! 
Your cervix can change within a few hours babcock but you an also lose your plug and not go into labor for weeks. It's sucks how nothing is ever really a distinct tell of time. :( 
Except water breaking I guess. I've been bouncing on my ball lots with no luck.


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

yeah i'm trying not to get excited or expect anything though i rly rly would love if this was it lol but i doubt it cuz i still havent had any contractions and havent lost any more plug and my stomach doesnt burn anymore so i probably just had an upset stomach :\ 
feels like an eternity until my due date!


----------



## Hann12

Hey jules had her baby, I won't fill you in on the details, will leave it to her but thought you'd all appreciate knowing she is well and so is her little boy (and very cute!).

LP - good luck!!


----------



## missmayhem

Congrats jules wishing you a very speedy recovery


----------



## jtink28

yay jules!!!! can't wait to see his adorable face!!!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Ahhhhh!!!

I miss 2 days on here and everyone's having babies!!

This was meant to be a May baby thread! Lmao. 

LP - good luck. Enjoy your labour. I know that sounds weird but I actually look back fondly on mine already! Hurt like nothing else ever but it's so different and amazing that its worth it all. 

Keep us updated! 

Here is a picture of our little princess which I took this morning in the hospital. All the other ones on my phone I've taken whilst feeding her so I won't put you all through that! Lol. 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/E3C8DB02-3FDC-4DC3-A2C8-42548D48E9A8-466-0000003022E3FBBB_zps2b1fcd9e.jpg

She's feeding really well. Lots of wees and poos too. She's already done both with her nappy off and caught us off guard! Lol. 

Off to bed now - wish us luck!!


----------



## kezziek

Congratulations Jules! X

Ahh Cupcake she is lovely &#9825; glad to bear feedi g is going well. Are you home yet? Nothing worse than trying to get to sleep in a hospital ward in between night feeds so I hope you are xxx


----------



## jtink28

adorable cupcake!!! i can't wait for my baby to be here tomorrow!!!!!!

i keep wondering how "big" my boy will be - especially since they told you she'd be so big!


----------



## pinktiara

such a cutie cupcake!! makes me laugh our may baby's are all coming in april lol no signs of my little man coming just yet my son was a week late so doesnt surprise me.


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Aww so cute cupcake. And congrats jules can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## Sass827

Can't wait to see Jules little man!
Congrats cupcake. She's so beautiful!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yes, we're home. 

Still not asleep. Sigh. 

It's so cruel that you have to have a newborn after going through labour!!

I've not slept since Thursday!


----------



## pinktiara

So i went pee today and felt like a gush of fluid like I was peeing but I wasn't doing it lol if that makes sense. Since than I have had a super tight stomach I was induced with my son and had my water broken so I don't really know if that's what this is. The past few days I have been getting tiny gushes of fluid but it looks more like discharge. I feel like I have an upset stomach too but I didn't eat well today and I have gallbladder problems so it could be that too. If it keeps up i may just go in to l&d to have them check me of course my dr is out of town till weds and my c section isn't booked till next weds ugh


----------



## Sass827

Really sounds like breaking water pink. I heard the test to see if it is is very quick and simple. Can you run to the hospital tonight while our DH is home with carter?


----------



## pinktiara

Just put him to bed going to call them see what they say I have a pad on right now. I'll have my mother in law come watch him cause if I am in labor they will do a c section right away. I'm kind of freaking out now trying to relax a little bit and ill let you guys know what they say.


----------



## pinktiara

well went into l&d my waters aren't leaking by the looks of it she did a swab with a ridiculous large speculum hurt so bad i almost cried. She checked under the microscope and said everything looks fine. Than she says to me oh you should see if you can get your c section moved up lol as if I hadn't already tried that myself but they wont do it. It wasnt my dr that i saw tonight cause shes out of town it was her on call. So im still having some stomach pains and baby was moving like crazy so she just said if i have anymore rushing fluid to go in like seriously ugh guess ill see how i feel in the morning my dr should be back in town tomorrow so hopefully if this progresses she will be there to say lets do this!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

LP has had her baby. :) 

Will let her give you all the news. X

I pretty much had zero sleep last night. 

The two bits I did have I'd be told off for as Bee was either on my chest or in the crook of my arm. 

She just hates not touching. I can't blame her really but it's hard to know what to do.


----------



## kezziek

Hope the tummy pain eases pink &maybe your doctor might be more willing to bring forward your c-sec date when he knows you have signs of labour xxx

Thats great news about LP  

Cupcake I remember those days well, it's so hard when they don't want to be put down. I used to trick mine into thinking they were being held I by wrapping them in something that smelt like me and puttting them in the moses basket snuggled all around so they felt supported from every angle. Mine also settled better propped on their side too rather than flat on their back. Failing that theres nothing wrong with co-sleeping theres lots of people who do it safely who could advise. I know you probrably don't want to be apart from her for one second yet but could your OH take her out post feed for a walk so you can nap for a hour or two? XX


----------



## Hann12

Good advice kezzie - I did the same with surrounding DD with things that smelt of me, it did work eventually but it's very normal for them to want to be held all the time initially.

Congratulations LP! 

Had my 38 week check and 3/5 palp which is fab! Feels like all the uncomfortableness over the past few days has been worth it!


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Worst Night ever. 
That burning stomach ache was either food poisoning or a sour stomach...I slept on the bathroom floor from 2-430am. Not a second of relief all night long. It was awful. Had two BMs which made it a little better but not rly...gas all night long and acid reflux. By 7am I was in tears and couldn't lay down and all of a sudden I felt AWFUL and just barely made it to the bathroom where I puked my guts out...blegh :/ I feel better now somewhat I've managed to keep 4 pieces of toast down and some water but I still am a bit refluxy...gonna try and take a nap I'm so tired I could cry!

I was losing plug the whole night too but idk if that's coincidence or bc my stomach was so upset and I was going to the bathroom so much maybe I just like..pushed it out :blush:


----------



## pinktiara

Unfortunately my dr can't do anything about the date it's the obstetrician who decides it so pretty much if I go into labor I go to the hospital like last night and they will do the c section I do not want to go into labor lol been there done that no thanks.


----------



## pinktiara

Congrats lp!


----------



## kezziek

Oh poor mrsvbacock :-( sounds like a nasty 24 hour stomach virus. Hope you can rest and get lots of fluid down you over next 24 hours. Those sorta things can put you into labour but thats the last thing you wanna be doing right now trust me! X


----------



## kezziek

Hann my midwife said baby was 2/5ths palpable yesterday too so I'm thinking thats they can only feel 2/5ths of the babys head now? I hope so can't imagine the discomfort if babys head gos any lower down though, I remember this discomfort with my first but he was a big boy with a massive head :-/


----------



## Sass827

I think were having some big girls Kezz! I feel like I'm wearing a chastity belt of pain. Her head hurts in the front and the back! Are you feeling better today?
Sorry your so sick mrsvb. Hope it clears up soon!


----------



## jtink28

last bump pic, 39+1!

off to the hospital now. won't be able to update for a few days, so i'll talk to you all soon!! can't wait to see if more babies have arrived!!! 


:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20130430_105626 - Harry,Ground.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hann12

Good luck jtink! I'm sure it will go really well! Looking forward to hearing your news


----------



## missmayhem

Good luck jtink my darling fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## kezziek

Sass feeling abit better but still snotty, achy and drained. I'm thinking baby can stay in abit longer as I can't be bothered to give birth at the moment lol. I will be back to feeling impatient in a couple of days.

Good luck jtink!!! Can't wait to hear that he has arrived. Enjoy those newborn snuggles xxxx


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

I feel loads better thanks girls. Been able to keep food down all day and finally got some much needed sleep. No signs that being so sick is putting me into labor.. 

Good luck jtink! 

Sry some of u r feeling so much pressure. I was a few weeks ago and now not rly :shrug: I occasionally get that lightening bolt feeling down there usually when he moves but that's about it. 
waiting to meet this little dude rly is not all that fun :growlmad:


----------



## kezziek

Yeah the waiting game is no fun :-( best thing is to make lots of lovely plans if you can- lunches with friends etc that LO can come along and cancel for you & if he doesn't then they will distract you.

I have just realised that as of today I am officially in the other '2 week wait' this time waiting to see if baby will arrive in the next 14 days before I go into be induced. I guess 14 days isn't that long in the grand scheme of things- if I went on two week holiday it would certainly fly by  x


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations LP! Can't wait to hear the news!!!

Also congrats to Jtink!! I hope everything goes smooth for you today. :)

Pink: I wonder what all the leaking was? Keep on an eye it...I hope your ob decides that leaking fluids are a good reason to move up the c-section date!

Cupcake: Bee was in your tummy for 9 months, it'll take time for her to get used to not hearing your heartbeat or feeling you move all the time. We co-slept with DD until she was 6 months, it was just easier for us. We also kept her in a sling so I could get things done without her crying. :)

Hann: I'm jealous! At my 38 week appt. Colton wasn't engaged at all and I'm only 2cm dialated. Painful contractions all the time, not doing a THING. Which is good, because he needs to stay in there, but I wish the contractions would go away if they aren't doing anything!

Babs: Sorry you had a 24 hour bug. It is also possible your body is gearing up for labor and that was just a hormone flux. :/ Yuck, hope you continue to feel better though!

Kezziak: 2/5 refers to the position of the head in the pelvis. 2/5 engaged means +2 position:
https://www.sweethaven02.com/ObsNewborn/921les10_img_2.jpg


----------



## pinktiara

It was just discharge they checked it under a microscope and it wasnt amniotic fluid. I have only ever met this OB once and that was to discuss the c section date pretty much. I see my dr tomorrow so I will see what she says she may just tell me to go in and put up a fuss lol


----------



## TTCBean

Hi girls, just checking in! Can't believe my baby is a week old already! This week has been a blur. The past two nights LO has been pretty great - sleeping solid 3 hour chunks in-between feedings. I really needed that. He's a deep solid sleeper too which is amazing. Hoping that doesn't change!!! Breast feeding has been a nightmare so far, soooo painful!!! :( but going to keep on keeping on, I had a lactation consultant come out today and she believes latch and everything is perfect, I just need to let my boobs adjust. For something that is so natural, you think it would be a walk in the park!

Hope all your lovely ladies are doing well!!


----------



## Sass827

GL JT! Lucky girl! 
The waiting game isn't fun at all. I feel like looking back, I get really big signs every Sunday night. Must be that I'm going much harder on the weekends. It just really stinks to have signs only to have them disappear. Very discouraging. 
Afm, Dylan is so low my pants are riding down and my maternity shirts are not staying down. After 2 very quiet baby days, she's being crazy today. And there's still mega fire in my poor little pooper. And my face is really starting to swell. :(
Good point on the TWW Kezz. So odd to think it was just last summer I was stressing ttc and the tww and here we are, two weeks from delivery! <3


----------



## Sass827

Are you icing your bbs ttc? Heard it can help a little! Thanks for the update!


----------



## TTCBean

Yup, been applying cold and hot compresses! It really helps!


----------



## Sass827

Good to know! So nice you're a bit ahead so you can be the guinea pig! :winkwink:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Congrats cupcake, jtink, jules and LP x x


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Dont forget me!

I cant believe Ziva is already more then a week old. So far things are going well. We have had a few bad nights but last night she was a dream, she feed at midnight then slept till 440am then slept till 9am!!! lets hope that she keeps that up :)

Her jaundice is almost gone. We had our first check up with the community nurse yesterday and she got a clean bill of health (and she peed on the nurse ). 

good luck to everyone else, i keep stalking for more announcements xx


----------



## poppy13

Hi ladies, sorry I've not checked in for a while. I've been a little busy with having our beautiful Oliver! He was born last Thursday and as he was footling breech it ended up an emergency c-section. Quite scary as he didn't breathe straight away. We're home now & I love being a mummy!! 

congrats on all the babies that have arrived.

When I get chance I'll post a of Olly.

Xx


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations poppy!

Ttc - time is flying as it doesn't feel like a week since you gave birth so that's a good sign for me still waiting! As for the BF yes even if your latch is perfect it can still hurt as your breasts aren't used to being wet and stucked on hour hours every day so they need to toughen up, also there is a reflex which gives you pain like a stabbing sensation for the first week or so. Push through it and suddenly you'll be feeding and realise it no longer hurts, it won't be long! 

I am seeing my friends dad today as he is a top consultant in Malaysia, I'm hoping he'll tell me a bit more about how the baby is positioned and how I can get it in a better position for birth. I might also get him to estimate the weight too as I'm a bit nervous but then he could tell me it's a 9 pounder then I'll be more worried lol so maybe I won't!!


----------



## kezziek

Wow congratulations Poppy  I can't believe all you first time mums having your babies so early - I'm well jealous. Mine thinks it's staying at a five star hotel I think.

Glad to hear all is going well foxy  hope the good sleep continues xxx

Hann hope it gos well at the appointment- I ak 99% sure your baby wont be 9 lbs after your little first one - I'm guessing no more than 8 lbs and thats if you go right overdue. I am predicting 8-10 lbs for myseld though but I am absolutely massive and I did have a 9 lb baby first time round so it's in the genes or the undiagnosed GD lol. X

Ttc hope the breastfeeding pain eases up- I must admit I loved breastfeeding my last but those first few weeks are hard going for some of us (I think the paler/ sensitive skinned seemed to struggle a bit more from what I have been told). I'm seeing every lactation consultant I can this time to get my latch perfect as it can be toe curling that initial latching on pain. This time round I have startsd moisturising my nipples more frequently in an attempt to have them in good condition before babes is born but I doubt it helps just makes me feel like I'm doing something in prep x


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Kezzie - funnily enough a friend just sent me a scientific study where the mum predicted their baby's weight before birth, as did a mw through feel and an ultrasound, the most accurate one was the mothers prediction! I have tr same measurements as last time with DD so no bigger, I don't see how it's suddenly a huge baby! I'm predicting 7-7.5 myself. I hope I'm right!!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats poppy! Can't wait for pictures! 
Very interested to hear what this doctor says today Hann. 
Nice to know about the bf Kezz. I had no idea it was so hard til I was preggo and women started filling me in. I'm trying lanolin 1-2 times a week now.


----------



## Lady H

Congratulations Poppy, can't wait for a picture xx

My stretch and sweep,doesn't seem to have worked. I'm pretty upset but that's just the way it goes I suppose.


----------



## Sass827

Did it hurt lady h?


----------



## Lady H

Not as such, it was like a rough smear. It didn't last long and it wasn't the nicest thing, but I'd have another again if offered. I bled a little straight after and had some brown spotting yesterday but that's it.


----------



## Hann12

Sorry to hear that lady h, i know how disappointed I was when I thought I'd get a sweep last time at 39 weeks and I couldn't have one as my cervix was too high. I really thought it would just start labour from what everyone says about them. This time round I know a bit better to know it won't work unless you are ready for labour but I'll still be disappointed if I have a failed attempt at 40+4.


----------



## Lady H

Thanks Hann. At least she said my cervix was soft and favourable and at 1cm. That's something I guess!


----------



## missmayhem

It's may ladies the month our bumps are due. Eeeeek! Exciting!

Hann has the bio freeze helped any? 


Congrats poppy I'm getting super excited now


----------



## kezziek

Sass better if you are expecting breastfeeding to not be easy as I think then you can have a more realistic go at it and more likely to stick with it especially as for so many it is actually really easy and they have no problems, I think I'm one of the rarer ones but it still hasnt put me off doing it again. I love knowing I can feed baby anytime and anywhere 

LadyH don't be disheartened not everyone gos into labour straight away after having a sweep, my midwife told me to expect 48-72 hrs even so I would just keep walking, ball bouncing etc and baby will come eventually. I'm not offered a sweep until I'm seven days late but my cervix is hard to find so I'm not pinning any hope on it this time just willing to give it a go just incase. With my first she did a sweep which she said didnt work but I can remember at the time finding it really painful nonetheless and then 3 days later I was in labour. It doesn't feel like it when you have waited so long but eventually these babies do come out one way or another xxx


----------



## pinktiara

Ugh one more week I feel like I slept curled up in a ball last night my whole body just kills and I feel like I'm gonna throw up. I see the dr tonight I know it's out of her hands what the obstetrician does but I want this baby out already. I can handle anything this baby had thrown at me from the gallstones which was the worst pain I have ever felt to the gestational diabetes and the insulin but I'm over it I feel like death.


----------



## Hann12

Well just back from seeing my friends dad, he has delivered over 50,000 babies so really knows his stuff! He said that the baby is 1/5 palpable so very low and ready to come out. He said it is lying to the right which isn't as ideal as lying left but he thinks it won't cause any problems in labour as didn't last time, and he doesn't think it's a big baby at all - his guess was 6 pounds 4. Feel very relieved and happy to have spoken to him!


----------



## Lady H

Hann that's good news all round. You can relax and go into labour now.... 

Kezzie thanks, I have started to loose some plug this afternoon, so it's shaken it up a bit if nothing else! 

Pink let's hope your suffering means an easy delivery and good baby by way of compensation.


----------



## missmayhem

That's good news Hann. Amazing how different dr's diagnose isn't it.


----------



## MightyMom

TTC: Try sticking raw, cold cabbage leaves on your boobs after nursing for about 15min. Sounds weird, I know, but it really helps!

Hann: Very exciting! So cool that you got such an awesome session.

Lady H: Hope that losing your plug means you are moving in the right direction!


----------



## Hann12

Losing your plug is a good sign lady h! 

Yes having a good doctor who knows what he's talking about (I hope) is great! I feel much happier and more prepared for it all now. I think before today I just kept putting the thought of labour off in my mind as i wasn't feeling very confident but now I feel so much better I feel like if it happens tomorrow I'll be okay with that. I know it still won't probably come for another couple of weeks but at least I'm mentally prepared now!


----------



## missmayhem

Being mentally prepared is 90% of the battle I think. If you have confidence you can do it them you stand a much better chance. 


I've been having tightening again today!


----------



## Hann12

Oh exciting missmayhem!! It shouldn't be long for you now - you're nearly 40 weeks!!

Yes I read that being mentally prepared and relaxed is really important for labour to start so I think now I am it will hopefully kick things off in the next week or two. I'm not bothered if I go a bit over still though!


----------



## missmayhem

i'm not holding my breath on this little one arriving, i honestly thought with him being big etc he would be here by now (can you tell i think it's a boy?)

had things on and off for a few days now.... why is late pregnancy so ambigious


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry the sweep didn't get things going Lady H. I begged for one today but was denied. 
Good report Hann! Nice to hear good news. My doc said she thinks Dylan is currently 7.5-8 lbs. Fine by me, but what if she's still growing at full speed for the next 2 weeks? Will she be 9 lbs?! Eek!
Sorry you had such a rough night pink. I had one too. This just sucks. I don't know how you do it with a three year old at home. 
I'm totally with you Kezz. I want to be able to feed her anywhere, anytime. I also don't want all of the extra bottles and dishes to wash. I feel like it's been hard for my family, friends and neighbors for one reason or another though, so you're really not the odd man out. I plan on joining a BF support group in town ASAP. I really hope it all works out for us. 
Doc says I'm 70% effaced and 2 CM dialated (I was only a fingertip last week) so I'm def progressing. Just hoping something happens here sooner than later. Feeling so antsy. Gonna try to garden more today to beat myself up some more. :)


----------



## Sass827

Just saw the plug loss H. I think its a great sign! Maybe your sweep worked after all!


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks for the tip mightymom, I have some cabbage so I'll give it a go!

I'm feeling pretty antsy, haven't left the house since LO was born. I went on the deck for 20 minutes last night but I feel so weird. I'm scared to leave, even to go on a small stroll around the block with him. I have a baby carrier I'm going to try out and see if I can get the nerves to go for a wee walk.

On the 13th DH & I have to attend a funeral... it's a 2 hour drive one way! I am so scared to travel with LO... and scared of breastfeeding in public. I bought a babe au lait cover but still... :(


----------



## Hann12

Sass if its any help the consultant I saw today said that babies don't grow much after 39 weeks, an ounce or two, he said it was a myth that they continue to put on half a pound a week if they stay in after 39 weeks, so chances are she'll still be around 7.5 pounds which sounds perfect to me! 
I might have been told 6.5 pounds but I'm preparing for up to 8 pounds just to be on the safe side lol! Great to have seen some progression too!!


----------



## Hann12

TTC - bite the bullet and BF out before the funeral, you'll soon find its not so bad and feel more comfortable having to do it in front of others. Hope you manage to get out tomorrow, just do little things at a time so you are comfortable :)


----------



## pinktiara

Lady H said:


> Hann that's good news all round. You can relax and go into labour now....
> 
> Kezzie thanks, I have started to loose some plug this afternoon, so it's shaken it up a bit if nothing else!
> 
> Pink let's hope your suffering means an easy delivery and good baby by way of compensation.

Thanx I hope so too this c section should go easier than the last from what I hear especially since that one was an emerg after all day labor.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Just posted up my birth story in 3rd Tri. It's super long bit here it is:


I can't believe I'm posting this already. :) Our perfect, beautiful daughter arrived on Sunday 13 days early. 

On Friday I was off work as I felt rough and had a bit of diarrhea. 

Then at 2:30am Saturday morning I woke up with a sore tummy again and thought I needed the loo. When I went I'd had my show.

Went back to bed and tried to sleep. I dozed on and off but was excited. DH woke at about 5:30 so I broke it to him that he probably couldn't go and see Iron Man 3 on Saturday as he'd planned. 

I had contractions all day varying from 6-11 minutes apart. We had a nice day and had friends over, it was lovely. The contractions were just like bad period pains so I just had to stop and breath every now and again. 

By about 7pm they were getting pretty bad but still not regular down to maybe 4-7 minutes in between. 

I phoned Delivery Suite anyway just because it'd been a long time. They agreed I was best at home bit said call back anytime. 

By about 11 they were still not that regular but getting more severe so I phoned again and the lady said still not close enough try and go to bed and ignore them!!!

I put on my TENS then and laid down for a bit but they were really getting bad. At 12:30am I got out of bed and phoned and said I was coming in. 

Once we were in I was put in a room and checked. I was so scared I wouldn't be dilated at all and was just saying "please don't send me home!"

I was 3cm and they contractions were still over 3 minutes with the occasional 1-2 minute one thrown in. While checking she gave me a sweep. 

MW suggested I go home but I said please no I can't cope. I just knew I couldn't go home and back. It's about a 25 minute drive. 

She agreed I could stay and to help me get some rest I had a pethedine jab. She would come back and check me in 4 hours. 

The pethedine really spaced me out so it gets a little blurry there but it did all escalate quite quickly and the pain got really bad. 

I started on the gas and air too. And when check at 5:45 was 8cm. 

MW broke my waters then and in no time I was saying to DH I need to push. He panicked a little as the MW wasn't around and said "I don't think you should" but with the next contraction I had no choice, it was an incredible feeling and I couldn't fight it. 

I think the MW heard me shout "I'm pushing" as she came in and was very pleased. 

Then before I knew it it was 7:19am and my beautiful baby girl was on my chest. 

I have a 2nd degree tear as she came out with an arm out like Superman. But it isn't as sore as you imagine. 

She was put straight onto my chest and we waited for the cord to stop pulsing. I wanted to feed her but the cord wasn't long enough so we just cuddled. When it stopped pulsing I then fed her and we waited for my placenta to come away. 

It took a little while but felt sooooo good when it came out. Really lovely. Lol. 

The MW showed it all to us which was amazing and then stitched me up while DH had skin to skin with baby. 

Sorry to ramble. I'm just so excited and proud. It really was a wonderful experience. :)


----------



## missmayhem

Congrats again cupcake. The placenta felt lovely coming out?? How odd I thought the same with my daughter. 


I felt rough last night so had an early night, couldn't sleep so got up had a shower as I was shaking with cold! Into bed and managed some sleep. But Inver didn't wake for a night feed. I'm amazed


----------



## Hann12

Lovely story cupcake!

Missmayhem I hope you are okay - try and get some rest (if possible!!) today. Hopefully you'll feel better. 

I'm 39 weeks today! I will be giving birth at some point in the next 14 days! I'm super excited now, I think I always wanted to get to the 39 weeks as I know that after that is the best time for babies to come out and now I'm here I don't mind when he/she comes, just excited to meet them and see if its a he or she! Not long now, just have to be patient!
Got lots to keep me distracted though so focusing on each day at a time and enjoying my time left alone with DD.


----------



## kezziek

Thats a great outlook Hann I was like that with my second as I just wanted to cherish that time alone with my first as you never get it back. I felt bery nostalgic those last few weeks. I don't really feel that way this time as much but I'm still a little worried about how my youngest boy will react. He's v.cuddly &sensitive so I know we will have to make sure he gets lots of our time and introduce him to the baby carefully. He's been ok with me holding other people's babies so far but does say 'bye baby' and try to get them off my lap when he needs a cuddle. Daddy will be a different matter, both boys think he's the best thing sinde sliced bread so I know they won't want to share him at all.

MissMayhem hope you are feeling better. I had a really rough night too. Took hours to go to bed sleep as I had really bad pain in between my shoulder blades which kinda kept radiating around my chest and down my arm. It was horrible I almost thought I was having a heart attack. Poor DH thought I was in labour as I kept having to get up and pace around. I don't really know what it was, maybe trapped wind or indigestion or trapped nerve but I did feel sorry for myself with labour around the corner. Baby was also having a field day dive bombing into my cervix and kicking my ribs.

I then in the early hours half awake half asleep knocked my glass of water everywhere including all over my extension lead and caused a fuse to blow and now I'm too scared to plug anything in. :-/

Cupcake thats such a great birth story  xxx

Ttc- it will make you feel so much better just to get out , it is really scary at first but you soon get the hang on of it. I never had anything but smiles when breastfeedingnin public. I had a cover but often just slung a muslin cloth over my shoulder as the covers can be a faff. Just go to the local park and sit on a bench with baby and feed him and soak up the sunshine. Is your OH still off work to come with you? X


----------



## Lady H

Thanks for sharing Cupcake, sounds a pretty good experience all things considered.

Miss mayhem take it easy Hun, hope it's a sign

Hann me too, 39 weeks today! My induction is booked for next Thursday so I'm 7 sleeps away from meeting my little girl! 

Anyone heard from Jules?


----------



## Sass827

Lovely story cupcake! How great things went so well. And good to hear the placenta delivery is a relief. I think ill be celebrating anything I can get rid of. I'm so tired from carrying all this extra weight (47 lbs!). 
Hope you feel better mayhem. 
Happy 39 Hann and lady h! Have you lost more plug h? Haven't heard from Jules but saw a pic and he is lovely! 
Hope you have a better day Kezz! <3


----------



## Lady H

No more plug. Nothing occurring though my pubic bone is now so painful it makes me cry turning in bed. Hope is her head pushing down causing it.


----------



## Sass827

I'd say that's a very good sign babies head is low. I have the same pain and was told I'm at -2. Have you had an internal exam yet h?


----------



## Hann12

Jules is good, she's coming home tomorrow so hopefully will be on over the weekend to share her news. I don't want to step on toes by telling everyone but he's lovely, doing really well and so is she :)

Yay for 39 weeks lady h!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Great news Jules. 

LP is home and well too. Also don't want to take the chane away from her to share everything with you. Xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

In other (waaaay TMI news) I'm trying to poop and its a bit scary. 

When it finally comes it's not bad at all but I've had a couple of clots come away other days when pushing and they are very weird.


----------



## Sass827

You know there's no tmi with us girls cupcake. Are your clots coming from the front or the back? Ive heard of both being normal. I think there's certain rules about how much in a certain period of time before you need to call the dr. 
It must be scary seeing so much blood after no blood for so long, but at least your body is getting rid of it to get you back to normal! I'm so excited for the day I can fit back in my old clothes!


----------



## kezziek

Lovely that jules and lp are doing so well. Hope jtink is ok too xxx

Cupcake perfectly normal to get yukky clots for awhile but keep an eye on them and if there are any bigger than a 50p peice let your midwife know. Or anything that looks abit dodgy keep it wrapped in some tissue and show your midwife when she comes- they are used that  I always found I would bleed more and pass more clots when I had been up and about and overdoing it so make sure you are getting plenty of rest. Obviously the sleeping kind of rest is impossible but hope you are not going mad hoovering or shopping etc xxx


----------



## missmayhem

Had a busy day and now feeling incredibly emotional. Called hubby in the middle of tesco as I was about to burst into tears and no idea why. More tightenings today

Dd and I took the dog a walk this morning then a doing meet this afternoon. Not long home and roll on bed time


----------



## MightyMom

Goodness I can't keep up with this thread! Cupcake, thank you for sharing your birth story!! I love to read them, keeps me in a PMA. :) Also no worries about the tmi stuff. That is something that everyone really should know: start taking a stool softener (NOT a laxitive!) immediately after giving birth! And keep taking them until your first or second poo. I can remember being terrified to have to push down there (I had a tear) and I was afraid my uterus would prolapse or something. This time I'm preparing myself early!
Hann: What a great attitude! I can't wait until I'm feeling that too. Right now I'm just repeating "Not yet, not yet, not yet, not yet." On Saturday I'll be very relaxed knowing that whenever he comes, everything will be ok. :)
Missmayhem: I found that the day before DD was born I was very emotional as well and didn't know why. Maybe you are getting close. :)
AFM: Still hoping for a May 7th delivery. We'll see how that pans out...


----------



## Lady H

Sass827 said:


> I'd say that's a very good sign babies head is low. I have the same pain and was told I'm at -2. Have you had an internal exam yet h?

Only when they did the sweep and she hadn't said. Midwife today out me 2/5 palpable so suggests there is room or her to go in more. Eek! 

I agree, thread is moving along quickly now! :wacko:


----------



## missmayhem

Hoping baby arrives soon I've loved being pregnant this time but just want my cuddles with a tiny new born 


Yet I'm sad to think this might be the last time I'm pregnant. Hopefully we will have one more but its undecided.


----------



## pinktiara

We made my 3 year old a calender that he has on the fridge and every time we wake up he marks off another day until mason comes and counts how many days left it makes me so happy to see him so excited to have a brother. I just hope it stays that way when hes out haha I can't believe this is the last baby free weekend we will have got bloodwork on the saturday than hair app on the sunday than after that he can come on his own or wait till his c section day (wed) lol


----------



## missmayhem

snuggled up with enough pizza for a rugby team, i just feel so hormonal


----------



## pinktiara

Just got the call for my csection time woo 745am on the 8th I will be having my baby boy!


----------



## missmayhem

Yeah pink!! Bet you cannot wait. 

I'm exhausted DD only just gone to bed after a reflux attack, hope the meds keep it at bay as I really cannot handle an all nighter with her screaming


----------



## Sass827

That's so sweet pink!
Miss mayhem- you're making me want pizza and I already had some for lunch!


----------



## pinktiara

i cannot wait this pressure and pain is relentless


----------



## kezziek

Yay pink  so not long now x

Missmayhem hope you can get some sleep tonight. I was superhormonal leading up to my first son bbeing born so hopefuly won't be long now xxx


----------



## Hann12

I got an awful sleep last night, I hate pregnancy insomnia!! Nevertheless we are another day closer yay! Have a very chilled out long weekend planned which will be nice and then next week quite busy as I have all of DDs normal classes, plus seeing friends, getting the car serviced and also have a hearing appointment for DD on my due date that we can't miss! Hoping with all going on it will be a quick week and suddenly the due date will be here. 
You are all keeping me going with either waiting with me which is nice or having babies and keeping me motivated at lovely squishy new babies!


----------



## Lady H

Morning all, like Hann said....1 day closer! 

I had a better night, took a couple of Paracetamol at 3.15 as per Midwife advice and it really took the edge off the pelvic and hip pain. Slept until 5.30 which is good or me and feel quite chirpy today!! 

DH wants baby to arrive tomorrow as its Star Wars Day....May the 4th!


----------



## missmayhem

Love Star Wars day, its my due date hopefully yoda shows up today or tomorrow. Had some plug loss this morning not much at all compared to with DD but better than nothing. 

Hoping things kick off today or tomorrow


----------



## kezziek

Morning ladies!! It's my due date today  now I have 12 days for baby to make an entrance before I go in to be induced. 

No signs of baby coming soon though. No increased discharge etc. Belly is very low and having loose bowels (tmi) but have for a couple of weeks due to iron tablets I think. Having braxton hicks which can take my breath away at times but have had them fairly frequently since 18 weeks so I don't think they mean much for me :( c'mon baby!

Off to a sling meet today to try and distract myself and try to hire a baby carrier that might be comfy and easy to use with a newborn. I know they are going to suggest a stretchy wrap but I can imagine myself in tears trying to wrap it correctly :-/ my friend is lending me her moby to try too so I will give it a go I'm just not very patient and need to have something to literally 'sling' baby into when doing the school run etc.


----------



## Hann12

Happy due date Kezzie!! So exciting! I'm like you, don't hold out much hope of the baby coming close to the due date but hopefully neither of us will be induced. 
As for slings, I have a stretchy, moby type wrap, once you've used them a few times they are much easier than you think they would be. I also have a ring sling which I'm using just to pop it into for ease. I think mei tais are meant to be good but I don't have one. The sling meet should be good to show you various types though. I wish I had a meet near me but it seems like I live in a sling meet black hole!!


----------



## missmayhem

Happy due date Kezz. Enjoy the sling meet I love going to my local one. I plan on using a moby and ergo in the early days then just the ergo when they are older. 

Inver is having a nap and I'm catching up on emmerdale and debating what's for lunch


----------



## Sass827

Happy dd Kezz! No signs here either aside from a low baby. I swear people were staring at me last night when DH and I went out to dinner. Makes me feel like I shouldn't leave the house. 
I'm going moby then ergo too but no sling meets around here either. I rarely see people using them. All the girls I know have both hands on baby at all times and it just seems like such a burden. I can't wait to get Dylan in her sling and get going with my days!


----------



## Lady H

Happy due date Kezzie. C'mon baby! 

Hann I got a babybjorn one second hand from a good friend, so I'm hoping to use that. I'm with you, I can't see me getting the hang of tying and I'd be worried it wasn't tied properly.


----------



## Hann12

I can't wait to use my carriers too! Just need the baby now lol!

We have totally changed our girls name now to Rosa - DH wants the middle name to be May but i'm not sure if that goes with our surname, Malone. Do you think it flows okay?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I think Rosa May flows lovely. 

We were going to have Mae as a middle name but then lately we know of 5 baby girls with May/Mae as middle so we decided against it last minute.


----------



## Hann12

Thanks cupcake, is it okay with our surname too though? What name did you end up going for? Sorry if I missed that!


----------



## missmayhem

How often would the middle name be used, you could maybe hyphenate it. Mae/may is very popular thou.


----------



## MightyMom

She won't have your surname forever. ;) But I think it flows just fine. Love Rosa!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks - I'm probably just worrying over nothing then lol! And thats true, I hadn't considered that at some point she'll hopefully be married and change her name anyway! Appreciate the help :)


----------



## missmayhem

Rosa is stunning I agree, so feminine and pretty


----------



## kezziek

Missmayhem were you late or on time with your first baby? 

Well I'm exhausted but had a lovely day with the boys. Took them for a picnic and a play in the park. Met some friendly Mums who were curious about my bump and wished me luck so that was nice. The sling meet was great as the boys had a massive play area whilst I got to see the baby carriers. I ended up hiring a close caboo one to try which I'm really looking forward to trying now.  

My cold is turning into a sinus infection so having to give in and take paracetamol for the face pain but it has the added bonus of taking the edge of the back pain


----------



## kezziek

Hann I love the name Rosa Mae it's very pretty and gos very well with Annabelle  ooh I'm excited to find out what team you end up on.

We are team yellow to all our family and friends too so I'm excited to hopefully announce this ones a girl to them- most are guessing boy. I'm still nervous and convinced the scan is wrong though. At least we have a few boy names we like just in case but I'm v.nervous nonetheless xx


----------



## pinktiara

Well I'm leaking something yet again though this time i think it's urine it smells very much like bleach or what's the word I'm looking for hmmm ammonia? No Braxton hicks or anything like I had on Monday. Mason is really low and I have to pee like every 15 mins I swear. Never had this with my first so it's pretty gross I'm gonna keep my eye on it and see if its a lot or what I think it's just baby pressing on my bladder anyone else have this.


----------



## missmayhem

Oh my back aches. Scrubbing the floors wasn't so smart. 


Kezzie DD was induced at 40+3 due to complications that never really existed


----------



## Sass827

Rosa is so pretty with Annabelle! Love it! 
Enjoy the pain relief Kezz. How fun you're team yellow off bnb. I didn't realize! I'm sure you've got a girl in there though.
Crap pink! I have no idea what that could be! Sounds so weird. I know it's usually a bad idea, but have you googled it? 
I think I may have lost a smidge of plug this morning. Looked like a brown booger- does that sound right? Having bh right now. Went for a dog walk and felt like I was going to die. Still recovering.


----------



## kezziek

oooh Sass yeah could be plug loss - I've heard all sorts of yucky descriptions. I keep dreaming that I lose mine, it must be reading about all you ladies losing yours.

I'm done in too just from taking the boys out all afternoon- I can't walk now but can't get comfy sitting, everything hurts. I've not got the energy to go into labour tonight lol! 
Every time I bend over I keep a lightening bolt pain up my behind or thereabouts (lol)it's so embarrassing when it happens in front of people though as I can't help but give out a little shriek haha and they think I'm going into labour. I remember getting these pains occasionally with my first and he had a big head but this baby is either a little mover and shaker or has an even bigger head as these are happening so frequently throughout the day.

Got plans to see family over the next two days so that should hopefully distract me a little from labour spotting  Hoping to do a nice long waddle on bank holiday Monday too to encourage things along. Hope all you Uk ladies with the bank holiday Monday have your OH and family around too to give you an extra day's rest and everyone has lovely weekend plans. Hoping another one of us can announce another birth soon too  Although I don't know where everyone has gone??? x


----------



## Hann12

I know, there isn't many of us left and yet it's only May 3rd! What's going on??
I'm still excited for the rest of us that are coming on here anyway!

I am soooo happy it's a long weekend here, not that we are doing anything but I am just happy to have DH around to help with DD, could be our last babyless weekend but probably not lol! 

Kezzie - I feel for you on the pains and lightening. I haven't been getting lightening so much this week but I do feel a lot of pressure in my pelvis and sometimes on my bum. It must be pretty low. 

Sass - def sounds like some plug loss! Exciting!! 

Thanks for all your comments about the name - feeling good about our choice finally :)


----------



## Sass827

I'm getting bh about every 10 minutes. Just bouncing on my ball little a crazy person. DH is in panic mode. 
What do you have a bank holiday for? Is it like an actual holiday?


----------



## Hann12

Oh exciting Sass!! Keep us posted!

The bank holiday is every year - it's always the first Monday in May. We also have another at the end of May too. Mays a good month!


----------



## MightyMom

Pink: amniotic fluid has a very specific smell to it. Earthy. Primal. Can't explain it. If what you're smelling is like amonia it is probably uric acid i.e. urine. If you have a white towel, sit on it for a while then look at the towel. If the towel is yellow, it's urine. If the towel is pink, it's amniotic fluid. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Ooooh Sass - exciting!!!! I bet that's labour. Sounds exactly how mine started. Can't believe it was almost a week ago. 

Sorry I'm quiet. I didn't quite realise just how much time a newborn takes! She's feeding right now. Which I always thought would take maybe 20-40 minutes but by the time she's woken up, been changed, fed, burped, fed a bit more, changed again and then settled at the boob again for a bit that's almost 2 hours gone and time to start it again!!

She's adorable though and feeding beautiful. 

I won't be posting her name on here as its very rare and googling it would bring up all my TTC stuff etc that I don't want family and friends to know. But if any of you drop me a PM I'll tell you. :)

On here she'll be Baby Bee. :)


----------



## Sass827

Oh I hope so. I'm really not trying to get my hopes up. Just ordered a buffalo chicken hoagie for dinner and I plan on drenching it in hot sauce. Lol. 
So how many diapers are you changing a day cupcake? DH was just telling me how nervous he is about diapers. I def know how, I just don't think I've given much thought as to how many are in my future!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hmmm. Maybe 12-14 or so. We generally come to bed with a stack of 10 and a good night we'll use 5 but then you get times where the second we put a new one under her she'll pee. Or we'll do it up and hear a big squelch. Lol. 

My DH was super nervous for changing her but he's doing great already. 

I made sure he did her first one and dressed her etc. so he was actually more of a pro with her than me and it really helped his confidence from the start. While I had my after labour bath he dressed her.


----------



## MightyMom

Sass: With DD we used 16 diapers a day until 2 months. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Also I was worried about ours being too small. She's 7lb 8oz and I got mainly new baby size 1s (4-11lb) and they're huge. Can't imagine them on a 4lb er.


----------



## pinktiara

Thanks turns out to be just urine from what I can tell ugh only a few more days lol I can make it through this.


----------



## Sass827

Oh thanks for the info! We only have size 1 as well. Maybe I'll go out tomorrow and buy a pack of nb size. 
Great idea on having him do the first changing. 
So I've been losing small amounts of plug every time I pee for the last hour or two. Still having cramps and bh but all very mild and manageable. I've been reading up and they say this can go on for days. Hope that's not the case for me! I can do this while lying on te couch but not while trying to live life for days. 
Happy you got yourself sorted out pink.


----------



## pinktiara

Ya my toddler doesn't allow for much rest that's for sure haha I am surprised i havent had this baby on the kitchen floor. Carter was in newborn diapers maybe a week than he was peeing right through so this time I got a week of newborn and a week of ones than we'll go from there.


----------



## jtink28

hey ladies!
just got home from the hospital. sore, but doing well. little man is keeping us BUSY and exhausted!
we are just in love. he is the most perfect baby i've ever seen.
i'll update with a birth story soon :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20130501_090106.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pinktiara

Congrats Hun he's gorgeous


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Beautiful jtink. :) Enjoy him. Xxxx


----------



## missmayhem

Jtink he is stunning, hope you are recovering well 

Happy due date to me and all the other ladies due today. 


Happy Star Wars day to everyone, may the 4th be with you! Now all I need is my little yoda to appear


----------



## kezziek

Ahh soooo beautiful jtink  xxxx

Cupcake I hear on you on how long it takes to feed a newborn- it's just like practically all you do. With my first I struggled with this as I didn't realise it wouldn't last forever and I felt I should be doing other things but with my second I just enjoyed it- it's a chance to sit down- do nothing and just enjoy them  they soon get quicker and more efficient and before you know it a feed is taking ten minutes and they are wanting to know all about the world and pulling off your boob every five seconds to have a good old nosey around  I love babies!! I just can't wait xxx

Feeling really rought today with the sinus pain like somones punched me in my cheeks :( I think I probably need antibiotics to clear it up but it's a bank holiday weekend here so that won't be easy and plus I really really don't want to take them incase it upsets newborn baby if I haven't finished the course so I don't know what to do really. It might clear up on it's own I guess :-/ going to look online now to see if theres any other natural remedies or natural antibiotic style things I can try.

Ooh sass I'm excited for you! Definitely the start of things if nothing else! Send me some labour dust! X


----------



## Lady H

JT beautiful! Xx

Yes happy Star Wars day, your go Missmayhem!


----------



## MightyMom

Jtink he is PRECIOUS!! Can't wait for the story!!

Missmayhem: And also with you? LOL!

Kezz: yuck. Maybe try a netti pot?

AFM: Can't sleep!! Daddy and grandma need to get here already so I can have this baby!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Sass. My latent phase woke me up at 2:30am last Saturday morning. It was very cope able until maybe 5pm and then got hard, quick. 

Bonus is this early labour is great for preparing your body. I went from 3cm to delivery in about 4 hours!


----------



## Sass827

He is just precious jt! Congrats! Can't wait to hear all about it and how your doing since. 
Happy Star Wars day! I hope someone has a baby today! 
I'm still feeling like I'm going to be pregnant forever, and still losing plug. How long does the plug loss usually go on for? It's so weird. 
DH is terrified I'm going to go into labor tomorrow as there is a marathon in town and the route is right near our hospital lol.


----------



## missmayhem

That sounds nice and fast!! I'm prayer for a fast labour this time


----------



## Sass827

I hope I'm so lucky cupcake. I've read this early labor can go on for days. I'm really worried ill be one of the ones that happens to.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Paracetamol (acetaminophen) is fine. Do you have a TENS machine?


----------



## Sass827

Nope. I actually did a little research on them and fom the stuff I found, they only prescribe them in the US for back injuries. 
So I just went pee and I'm wiping light pink and getting very small amounts of light pink fluid in my under pants. Would you think this is more show / plug related or waters breaking related? 
I'm also starting to think my bh are turning to real contractions. I think I'm going to wake DH and make him start timing them.


----------



## Lady H

Sass good luck, sounds like it might be it.


----------



## MightyMom

Sass: Light pink fluid=waters breaking but usually there is a lot. This could be it for you! If you are worried about getting to the hospital around the marathon traffic, I would just call an ambulance and have them take you. They will know the route and your husband can follow them. My transition from BH to real contractions was obvious with DD. Went from just pressure/hard belly to squeeze my eyes shut and breathe through it contractions. Happened about an hour after my waters broke. I hope this is it for you!


----------



## missmayhem

Hope this is it for you sass wishing you a fast and smooth labour and delivery


----------



## Hann12

Oh Sass that sounds very promising!! Really hope this is it! Oh and I'd say theres a definite difference between contractions and BH.

Happy due date miss mayhem! Still time for a may 4th baby for you!

Jtink - gorgeous baby! Did he end up being big? He doesn't look it!


----------



## TTCBean

Jtink, congratulations!!!


----------



## kezziek

Sass good luck honey! I had pink watery discharge for a couple of days with my first and apparently its your hind waters leaking- well it was in my case. My main waters went with a gush when my contractions had gotton strong and regular. Hope this is it for you and it is as quick and easy as it can be xxxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww jtink he's gorgeous!

Goodluck sass :D... Sounds like hind waters slowly leaking x


----------



## missmayhem

Ohhh more plug loss for me. Hopefully this is a good sign that bump will appear soon. My bump has also dropped and I'm unable up bend over now. Hubby came home to toys and stuff all over the floor. Tidied it up then hoovered whilst I was in the shower. I nearly cried he's very thoughtful and practical. He knew it was annoying me


----------



## Hann12

Exciting missmayhem! I've not really had plug loss recently but have had a big increase in cm, my bump has dropped and getting lots of pressure in my pelvis and BH. I know this could go on for another 2 weeks so I'm not getting my hopes up but I think things are moving in the right direction!


----------



## missmayhem

This baby is going to be late just like hubby's family always are... Babies on my side are usually 3-2 weeks early


----------



## Sass827

So i Spent 6 hours this morning in l&d. Contractions were horrendous! Arrived at a 2 and 5 mins apart. GOt to 2-3 mins apart and lasting three mins long, but my cervix never dialated past two, so they sent me home. The pain was horrible but they couldn't give me anything. I took two Tylenol PM's and a two hour nap. Now I'm awake, bleeding but not contracting anymore. So disappointed!
They said all the blood was my show. I thought it shoud have had mucous in it, but it just looked like period blood. Maybe because I already lost my plug earlier? They thought I might be ack tonight, but I'm not feeling a thing anymore. Just sent DH to the store for more pineapple and I'm going to go get on my ball.


----------



## kezziek

Oh wow Sass that is sooo frustrating for you. My last baby was a pickle like this contracrions kept stopping but when they finally properly got going labour was very fast so I hope it is for you too. Is the blood fresh bright red stuff??? If is pretty please go back to l&d and get checked im sure plug loss blood is more old rusty red but im not sure. And yeah get bouncing and walking and make sure you keep your food and fluids up if you can. Good luck so hoping I hear you have a baby in the next 24 hrs! X


----------



## pinktiara

Sounds like things are progressing for you but that blood would concern me too I was induced with my first so i have no idea how that's all suppose to go down they broke my water for me and i dilated like 5 maybe but went to c section when Carter went into distress. Went into my pre admission this morning to the outpatient lab where the lady who called me told me to go this weekend. I get there and tell the guy exactly what she told me tell them your having a c section and they will know what to do . apparently in rare occasions your blood type can change so they check that and your blood pressure etc. well the guy was like we have no requisition forms for you to know what to do like you would get when you went anywhere. guess the lady never sent them in and that place is closed on weekends so that was a big waste of time. Gonna call monday and find out who dropped the ball there but I certainly wont have time to go before weds. My dr said its kind of pointless since you get all of this done during your pregnancy so its not really necessary so that puts me at ease.


----------



## Sass827

Thanks Kezz! It was bright red this morning and I think it's the main reason my doc told me to go in right away. I had bright red while I was there, but it looks like older look now that I'm home. And they told me to expect lots of blood as I had 3 cervical checks today and they were pretty painful. 
Nice thing is my doctor gave me her home cell number and told me to all her for anything. DH and I were pretty surprised. 
I really hope you're right and baby comes soon. Today was so discouraging and I'm Elroy's my cervix doesn't work. :(


----------



## Sass827

That sounds so annoying pink!


----------



## pinktiara

It was a complete waste of time and 7 bucks in parking for 10 mins lol


----------



## Sass827

Double suck!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

:( Sorry Sass. Here's hoping the real thing starts for you soon. 

I think after all of this when it does start it'll be really quick. Xxx


----------



## Hann12

Sass - same happened to me with DD - had 2 internals in one day and had bright red blood after them both. I went into labour the next day so hopefully that's what's happened to you. Exciting! Good luck :)


----------



## Sass827

Thanks girls. It's 6 am here and I've had a bout 4 contractions that woke me up. Only the last one was bad enough that I grabbed a watch. Hoping this goes quickly! Contractions hurt!


----------



## Hann12

Oh sounds like this is it Sass!! Good luck and let us know how you get on when you can!


----------



## Lady H

Good luck Sass, I hope this is it now and it moves on for you xx


----------



## MightyMom

Ugh, so frustrated!! Went to bed at 1am, but DD kept waking up crying for me (which is not like her). DH went in and slept next to her to keep her sleeping, and I had contractions every 5 minutes until 5am! Really sharp, painful contractions. I thought for sure I was starting, so I got up and got dressed and they stopped! So now I'm sitting up in bed hand-sewing some things to pass time while I get contractions (not painful, just tight) and I feel like I've taken a step back. Not really happy that I lost a night of sleep for nothing. :/


----------



## missmayhem

Hope this is it MM!


----------



## Sass827

Oh good luck mm! 
My contractions are varying between every 2:30 mins and 6 mins and lasting between 30 seconds and a minute. Most are medium to strong but a few are mild so the doctor wants me to stay home til they get stronger and more consistent.


----------



## MightyMom

Yeah, I'm staying home until my water breaks. No use sitting in a hospital bed if nothing is happening. And NOTHING is happening. Contractions are gone. Normally I would be over the moon, but with the pain all night...I'm annoyed that it didn't do anything.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Sass!!! This is it for you!! Yaaaaay.


----------



## missmayhem

Lovely and sunny day here. Been out for a lovely walk, yet again the dog played up. Seems to be when my hormones shift he goes mental. 

Hubby is now on his 4 days off so I can chill a bit more. Off to a play park tomorrow with a trampoline hehehehe


----------



## pinktiara

I had a terrible sleep BH all night long just at the salon now getting my highlights and cut done lol been getting bh on and off all day can't believe he will be here weds! So excited for all you ladies sounds like labor is starting!!


----------



## Sass827

Went back to the hospital after almost 7 hours of contractions and was still a flipping 2! Gave in and dr. Came in and broke my water. Some meconium came out. Just got my epidural. Feeling a little loopy. Still in disbelief that a baby will be here soon.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Good luck Hun. Xxxxx

Hopefully baby will be out ASAP. 

Relax and try and enjoy it. I look forward to a baby update.


----------



## Hann12

Oh exciting Sass - good luck and hope it happens soon!


----------



## kezziek

Good luck Sass- it does send you loopy when it takes that long but hope you can get some rest with the epidural in now and your body will do the rest. Looking forward to hearing the news that you are a Mummy  xxx

Pink wow not long now it's so nice you know when babybis coming. I've spent all day answering the question 'you not popped yet?' Or 'no sign of baby coming?' 

I'm trying to be polite. Also getting texts saying 'any news?' 

I love it that people care but I do promise them that I won't keep it a secret from them when baby is actually born lol.

Also if I had 'popped' I would be abit worried if I still had a gut the size of mount everest. People just keep saying you can't grow anymore you have to have that baby soon- tell me about it!!

No signs for me yet though :-( other than back ache and lots of braxton hicks. 

Going for a waddle/walk tommorow though in an attempt to encourage things but really will probably end up sitting down every five mins cos baby is feeling like it's coming out of my bum lol xxxx


----------



## Hann12

Kezzie I'm the same - lots of pressure and lots of BH but pretty sure nothing monumentus is actually happening! Hopefully not long for you though


----------



## missmayhem

Good luck sass. Hope all is going well


----------



## TTCBean

Goodluck Sass!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'll be here checking every hour Sass if tonight goes like the last few. 

Bee will happily sleep for 3-4 hours between feeds in the day. But at night it's only 1-2 :( hard work.


----------



## TTCBean

My baby is the same way, Cupcake! Wish it was the other way around!


----------



## pinktiara

Good luck sass hopefully they get babes out soon I had the same thing happen with carter mecomium in the fluid scary stuff. It will all be over soon can't wait to see the little angel.


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Congrats sass! Nothing happening for me yet :( lost my plug last monday night which I posted about. .and at my appt on friday I was 2cm. Been getting lightening bolt pains every once in a while and my belly will go hard sometimes but that's it :/ rly wish he would come!! Been having discharge like CRAZY fhe past 3 or so days...like watery and clear so idk what's up with that but its so annoying. 
My dr said we could talk about induction at my appt on Thursday and I'm rly rly tempted at this point to go ahead with it even tho I tthought I NEVER would induce unless I was overdue....but I am so incomfortable I can't even sleep or barely eat. I have bags under my eyes and am miserable and had lost a pound at my drs appt...so all that can't be any worse for baby than just inducing :/


----------



## MightyMom

Good luck Sass! Hope this is it for you!!

MrsV: Whatever happens, all that is important is you are both healthy and comfortable! 

No idea when my turn will be...any bets?


----------



## Hann12

Just checking for sass updates lol!!

Cupcake - DD was the same, up all night feeding - it's because you make more milk if they feed at night so your supply ups. Plus they don't know the difference between day and night yet and they are used to darkness so tend to be more comfortable at night. I remember wondering if I'd ever get more than 2 hours sleep straight. If you can try feeding lying down and then you can dose.

A teeny bit of excitement - just lost my plug. It's not bloody though so I know it's not indicative if labour being imminent and could still be weeks but I'm still excited lol! Getting lots of BH over the past couple of days and period cramping so really hoping it means things are on the way.

Mrsbabcock - you really don't have long left so try to hold out on the induction. I know it's tempting but statistics show that you are much more likely to end up with a forceps delivery or emergency c section if you are induced. Plus with no medical reason there's no need to put yourself through that for the sake of a weekish. Just my opinion though :)


----------



## Hann12

Oh mighty just missed your post - hmmm I'd say any day now, how late were you previously? I was 3 days late to go into labour with DD and had her early day 4. I am due 9th but think I might go into labour on 14th-16th as my original scan set the date of 14th. We shall see though!


----------



## MightyMom

Hann: Was 7 days early with DD and doctor said I could go any minute. But I haven't lost any plug yet. :( Everyone else seems to have lost theirs!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hope you're doing ok Sass. Xxx

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. She was so angry earlier I just sat and fed her and cried. Seems so hopeless in the middle of the night sometimes.

Also I was in a bad mood anyway as a visitor was really late yesterday (text to say one time, then I text the time she said she was leaving to check it was all on time, she said yes, 45 mins later I text where are you - it's a 45 min journey - and she still hasn't left!!) DH had put off shopping and I put off a nap because we thought she was arriving any minute. 

Who does that?!?

She slept for 3 hours. Yaaay. And then she woke up nice and calm, didn't scream the house down being changed and is now feeding lovely and calmly so fingers crossed she won't be too windy and I can put her down nicely for another few hours. 

We've propped her matress up a bit at the top end and I really think that makes so much difference for her. She's just unhappy flat on her back. 

Also, now her belly stump is off we can use our Snuza monitor so I sleep a lot better as I can see it flash through her blanket.


----------



## missmayhem

I'm very very slowly losing my plug now like a thick discharge when I wipe. Just getting ready for the park. Hope sass is doing well. Cupcake cannot believe you have your baby already time flies its like yesterday you announced the birth


----------



## Hann12

Oh exciting missmayhem! Mine was just one big amount, bit grim but its progress lol! 
Also the baby was on my right pretty much for weeks and its turned to my left into optimal position! Who knows if it will stay that way but really hoping so! Very exciting!


----------



## kezziek

I'm so jealous of all you ladies losing your plugs and having signs- I'm already three days over and barely even have any discharge :-( I think I'm going to still be here long after the rest of you.

Cupcake those first six weeks are sooo hard sleeping wise. It takes awhile for them to learn that night time is for sleeping. We always keep it as dark and boring as possible when they wake for a feed and I don't talk to them much. In the day I try and make sure they feed every three hours at least as I find they need less overnight then. Mine also had to have their nasket propped up and slept better swaddled on their side due to reflux. It does take awhile though for them to get the idea though :-( you are reminding me to enjoy this one in my womb a little longer lol! X


----------



## Hann12

Kezzie I don't think it means much for me as I think I lost it at around 38/39 weeks last time and still went overdue. I fully expect to be over but so be it! 
The baby has shifted from being on my right to being on my left though which is brilliant as much better position, just need it to stay there now!! 

Hope everyone enjoys the sunshine today!


----------



## lpjkp

I feel your pain ttc and cupcake! Jenson will only sleep for 1-2 hours at a time in his moses basket through the night (but is great in it through the day!) unless he goes in bed with us (bad I know, but desperate times call for desperate measures when youre seriously sleep deprived!) in which case he will sleep for 4 hours at a time! We use our nursing U shaped pillow to prop him in and he must like the feeling of being snug!

Breastfeeding is finally sorting itself out and isnt half as sore!! Woo hoo! Its worth the hard work though considering he put on 5oz at his first weigh in! I was so proud of us both! X

Hope the remaining pregnant ladies are doing as well as can be and im anxiously awaiting the news of our may baby arrivals! 

Im assuming sass went into labour! !! Good luck and hope you're having a lovely snuggle with your little one as I write! Xxx


----------



## missmayhem

Hopefully Hann baby stays that way and is a sign labour is just around the corner. Well we had fun at the park, the trampoline was amazing fun! I felt like my waters would break any second. Got mv apt this afternoon so hoping that goes well. Guess we will discuss what happens if I hit 14 days over, I'm praying it doesn't happen as I don't want another induction


----------



## CupcakeBaby

LP - Baby Bee is the same. If I let her sleep on my chest (I'll admit I did it the first two nights home as I was DESPERATE come 3am) she'll sleep like a log for 4 hours! She's the same in the day as there's always someone who wants to cuddle her. 

But I really don't want her sleeping on me, it's not safe and it's a bad habit. And I want DH in the bed with me (I made DH go to the spare room when she was on me so that at least one of us got good sleep and so I could be right on the middle of the bed with lots of pillows propping me up)

What we have done though is prop her crib matress up at the head end, and then rolled a blanket into a U shape and put it under the sheet and then we pop her bum at the bottom of the U and the two sides come up either side of her. Makes her feel a bit more cuddled on there I think. 

When we take her out to feed/change her we also put a hot water bottle in the cot so when she goes back in it isn't cold.


----------



## missmayhem

Am I the only one looking forward to co-sleeping. We side carred with DD and I adored the snuggles and it was easier to settle her. I love attachment parenting, its truly the lazy way to do things


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm just too paranoid MM. 

Once she's bigger and able to roll etc she can cuddle all she likes. 

We've sidecarred the crib so she's right next to me, but far enough away that I can't smother her. 

I know they're meant to be feet to foot so we've out a box at the bottom so her feet can be to that and it also doubles nicely as somewhere to keep all the things we need at night. :)


----------



## Hann12

Missmayhem I'll be mainly co sleeping. We have a super long size bed with a new natural mattress, the baby will be totally fine nestled into my arm and can then feed on and off all night. I'm attachment parenting too - part if a group on Facebook and they are lovely mamas who all have the same parenting philosophy. It's fairly rare though for people to be AP I think, I rarely actually 'meet' people who are.


----------



## Hann12

That should say super king size bed lol!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Here's our bed situation. 

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/859000B2-A9B0-4DEA-ACC2-1468F568582A-5670-000003C037177223_zps448a6a55.jpg


----------



## missmayhem

That looks familiar cupcake lol



Hann I've been luck to meet other AP people's. up here people baby wear a lot more as its more practical


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Yeah I would definitely 100% hold off on induction but the other big issue is my finals for school r the week of may 13-16 which I rlllly don't wa nt to miss cuz then I hsve to take an incomplete which pushes back the time I can submit my application for nursing school :/ ar least if I was induced I could at least make it to one day of finals week even the 16th or 17th and take all my finals in 1 day...I'm just starting to freak out about going into labor or my water breaking in the middle of one of my exams. 
I just wish he'd come on his own so I wouldn't have to decide :(


----------



## Hann12

Mrsbabcock you aren't due until after though so chances are it will come on its own after you've done your finals. The theory is that babies come when both you and they are ready, if you aren't ready until after 17th then if the theory is right then you'll go into labour after that anyway. Having the baby beforehand I doubt you would find more convenient - they aren't exactly easy to leave.

Cupcake - lovely cot and set up!

Missmayhem - by me it's all about crotch dangling baby bjorns. People think I'm strange with my stretchies and wovens and RS!


----------



## pinktiara

Still checking for updates on sass cant wait to hear!!


----------



## missmayhem

Ahhhh the back breaker, they should be banned they cause pain and injury to both wearer and wearee. I've just heard the tell tale click of an ergo, oh and there is the Hoover. 


I love my ergo, never got the hang of a woven as mine is a size 6 and too short to wrap how I would feel safest. 

CRISIS MY HOOVER HAD JUST DIED. Is crying an over reaction


----------



## pinktiara

I have never been into baby wearing but now that I'll have two I plan on getting a boba carrier did all my research and this one will work out great well worth the cost!


----------



## Hann12

I'm getting a boba 3G too pink! Not got it yet though. They look great!


----------



## missmayhem

I know someone swears by boba. I'm an ergo whore thou. But the new beco is tempting me. 3 ergo's just isn't enough


----------



## pinktiara

I love that it doesn't need all the extra stuff like infant inserts etc it was between the ergo the beco and the boba for me but boba wins! I will probably get it in June after I'm good from my c section and can use it more


----------



## kezziek

I like the look of the Boba once little one is a bit bigger. I'm hoping I can get on with a wrap so starting with the close caboo to give me confidence. 
I had a babasling last time but it was useless and difficult to use. 

I keep checking for Sass updatw


----------



## pinktiara

I have no clue about wraps but it would be handy to have around the house. I watched a ton of YouTube videos on carriers haha.


----------



## kezziek

....Sass updates too- I hope you are ok hun! XxxX

Lovely day in the sunshine- did the longest walk I could manage and barely even a period pain felt :-( boo oh well.


----------



## TTCBean

I am having such a hard time with my carriers! The Moby is confusing and takes a million tries to wrap properly for me, I either do it too loose or too tight. And its super hot for summer weather! We went for a walk yesterday and we were boh sweating so much. I bought an Ergo with the insert for infants but it feels way too thick for summer, too... I think I will return the insert and keep the Ergo for when he's larger. I just bought a K'tan breeze, it will be here tomorrow... Hoping it'll be easier to just wear and go, it has breathable mesh too so I have high hopes!


----------



## jtink28

any ladies have breastfeeding tips? 
little guy has a terrible latch, and now my nipples are red and cracked and sore :(
we are going to a lactation consultation in about an hour, but i have already broken down sobbing and in pain, wondering when it gets better. 
am i alone in this, or have any of you other moms gone through this?


----------



## pinktiara

Sorry to hear jtink that doesn't sound fun at all. I have only bottle fed so I have no tips hope the consultant can help.


----------



## lpjkp

I had a problem in the first couple of days jtink...plenty of lansinoh and nipple shells (not nipple shields!) in between feeds to allow them to heal!

If you think he's not latched properly, you can release him by putting your little finger in the corner of his mouth and reattach him. 

Bear with it! Now my milk haa come in, its getting much better! And nipple shells have been the life saver for me!!! Xxx


----------



## kezziek

jtink i had sore nipples both times it is hard and toe curling - I really feel for you hun.

It does get better and they do toughen up but definately need to get his latch sorted out and get as much help with positioning him right to feed as much as possible. It's hard when they are tiny as they sometimes struggle to get enough nipple in their mouth. I agree with lp about the nipple shells to help get some air to them and let them heal plus plenty of moisturising. I've heard going topless if you have a private back garden and some sunshine may help too but I don't know how true that is! ;-) also another thing to look out for in the early days which cause horrible nipple/breast pain is thrush/ yeast infection. 

Hope the LL consultant is helpful andnit gets easier soon xxxxxxx


----------



## MightyMom

Colton Jacob was born this morning at 8:36am weighing 8lb 14oz and 21.5in long. Enjoying baby time and an ice pack on my hoohah. Will give a proper update later. Thanks for all the support ladies!


----------



## Sass827

Hey girls! Crazy trauma over the last two days. Went to the hospital yesterday morning after 7 hours of labor ing t home with hard and frequent contractions. Doc thought I would be a 5. Took a ninja route to avoid the marathon. Got in with contractions getting so much worse and faster still only to be told I was still a 2! I could have died. Doc offered to come in and break my water so DH and I said ok as thre was no way we could spend yet another day with contractions like that and getting no where. 
Turns out it was a great thing because the water was full of meconium! Dylan needed to get out of there! So, anesthia came in about 3:30 and gave me the epidural and it wasn't bad at all. Doc started pitocin to get my contractions more normal, and an did they roll on HARD! She would check me every 2/3 hours and sometimes I would progress 1 cm or none at all. It was so sad. It took until 8:45 this morning of 27 hours non stop labor to get to and 8 and I just stalled out. And that's not counting the 10 hours on Saturday! 
So, to back up a little, around 4 am they told me I had a slight fever. I thought it was nbd, but apparently I was super wrong. It meant I had an infection and need antibiotics and so would Dylan. Again I thought nbd, wrong again. She needed NICU at delivery and to leave to go there immediately after delivery. 
They say her white blood cell count is raised from fighting an infection, so it's going to be 48 hours before we get her cultures back to find out what the infection is. And they want to eep her in the NICU for a week to observe her! It's so sad! 
I'm sorry this sorry is so long and all over the place. I'm on way too many drugs right now. 
In the end, the doc said D was way too big for me to deliver and it was good we got her out because they found the infection all around my uterine wall.
Dylan Jane was born May 6 at 10:04 am weighing in at a solid 8 lbs and 21 inches long. With crazy thick black hair to boot! Now to just to get her out of NICU!


----------



## pinktiara

MightyMom said:


> Colton Jacob was born this morning at 8:36am weighing 8lb 14oz and 21.5in long. Enjoying baby time and an ice pack on my hoohah. Will give a proper update later. Thanks for all the support ladies!

Congrats Hun!!!


----------



## pinktiara

Sass827 said:


> Hey girls! Crazy trauma over the last two days. Went to the hospital yesterday morning after 7 hours of labor ing t home with hard and frequent contractions. Doc thought I would be a 5. Took a ninja route to avoid the marathon. Got in with contractions getting so much worse and faster still only to be told I was still a 2! I could have died. Doc offered to come in and break my water so DH and I said ok as thre was no way we could spend yet another day with contractions like that and getting no where.
> Turns out it was a great thing because the water was full of meconium! Dylan needed to get out of there! So, anesthia came in about 3:30 and gave me the epidural and it wasn't bad at all. Doc started pitocin to get my contractions more normal, and an did they roll on HARD! She would check me every 2/3 hours and sometimes I would progress 1 cm or none at all. It was so sad. It took until 8:45 this morning of 27 hours non stop labor to get to and 8 and I just stalled out. And that's not counting the 10 hours on Saturday!
> So, to back up a little, around 4 am they told me I had a slight fever. I thought it was nbd, but apparently I was super wrong. It meant I had an infection and need antibiotics and so would Dylan. Again I thought nbd, wrong again. She needed NICU at delivery and to leave to go there immediately after delivery.
> They say her white blood cell count is raised from fighting an infection, so it's going to be 48 hours before we get her cultures back to find out what the infection is. And they want to eep her in the NICU for a week to observe her! It's so sad!
> I'm sorry this sorry is so long and all over the place. I'm on way too many drugs right now.
> In the end, the doc said D was way too big for me to deliver and it was good we got her out because they found the infection all around my uterine wall.
> Dylan Jane was born May 6 at 10:04 am weighing in at a solid 8 lbs and 21 inches long. With crazy thick black hair to boot! Now to just to get her out of NICU!

Oh my goodness sorry it went so terribly for you but glad babes will be ok hope they don't want to keep her for a week. You did great congrats and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations mighty! That must have happened quick and out of nowhere -gives me some hope!

Sass - wow what a time of it! So you ended up with a section? I hope she's okay, sounds like she's getting the best care so hopefully will be fine and home with you soon. Really hope you are okay too, it must all be a big shock at the moment. I hope your DH is looking after his girls and that both of your recoveries are swift.


----------



## kezziek

Congratulations mightymom! Looking forward to hearing more about it when you get chance xxxx

Oh Sass what a nightmare for you all but she is here- yay! I bet she is beautiful! I hope you can use this week to rest and recuperate yourself. XxxxxxxX


----------



## Lady H

Congrats Mightymom and Sass and thanks for updating xxxxx


Next......?


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Congrats MM and Sass. Xxxxxx Can't wait for some photos. 

Sass I hope Dylan is home with you ASAP and you can use this time to rest. 

AFM - a rough night but I'm happy to say my definition of "rough" is now way better than last week. Probably got about 5 hours sleep in total so not too awful really. 

Although considering I spent 9pm-9am in bed you'd hope more than 5 hours would have been sleep!


----------



## missmayhem

Congrats sass sorry it was such a traumatic time and I hope you get her home soon


----------



## pinktiara

Holy only one more awful sleep and I have my baby tomorrow morning. My hips are killing me and I have such a headache. On the plus side looks as if my gd has gone away by itself I was on insulin morning and night but noticed I was having a hard time keeping up my numbers so I didn't take it yesterday morning or last night and my numbers have been great.


----------



## Hann12

Serious BH again, having to breath through them!


----------



## kezziek

Ooh Hann that sounds promising! Some of mine take my breath away but they go away eventually so if yours continue it might be the start 

Pink that is great about your GD! Good sign for afterwards that you will be fine. How lovely you get to have your baby tommorow- enjoy this last day of bumpage and feeling him kick. Looking forward to hearing all about it xxxx


----------



## pinktiara

my BH have been the worst lately holy like all night long its terrible. I cannot wait to get this kid out this has been a really rough pregnancy for me and I will be happy to have him out and safe and sound I have been so worried the last few days something is wrong or hes too big dont remember being so paranoid with my first lol


----------



## missmayhem

I know what you mean think I'm starting to worry about the size of this one. I never had a bump with DD yet this time I've got huge and fundal height is 44 with scans showing 95centile


I'm starting to panick


----------



## Hann12

I was bothered about the size but now I just feel so awful I'm less bothered and just want to have it. Still not contractions, really bad tightenings and feeling really sick and weak. I feel terrible because I can't play with DD as I feel so bad. Thankfully my parents and DH are all here. I'm feeling what I can only describe as swollen and painful down below and around my pelvis. Surely it can't be like this much longer before I go into labour?!


----------



## missmayhem

I know what you mean Hann I'm feeling very restricted today have taken to my jammies and at times even want them off as I feel so restricted


----------



## lpjkp

Ooooohhhh ladies, I really hope this is the start of things for you both &#9825;

Cant believe jenson is a week old today already! Im still so incredibly sore down there though, especially when I pee it stings so bad I cry sometimes! Any tips to help things? Xx


----------



## Lady H

Lpjkp have you tried a warm bath with a few drops of Lavender or Tea Tree oil? I read it helps it to heal and I've used Lavender before and it's amazing?


----------



## lpjkp

Ohhh I havent tried that...I'm trying to get by with warm salt baths, and putting my maternity pads in the freezer...I really thought labour is the worst of the pain, but the after-labour has kicked my ass the most!


----------



## Lady H

If you google it there is loads about how good it is post birth, only needs 5-7 drops to a bath. Hope it helps, I'm dreading the post birth. I've already got a new bottle of Lavender and some arnica granules to take ready! Hope it eases soon, love the Avatar xx

Oh I also read you can put a few oil drops on your pads.


----------



## missmayhem

Mix the essential oil with some salts or baking powder so they dissolve in the bath other wise they will just sit on top. Also keep drinking loads of water. Arnica will also help healing


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh LP. :( I'm sorry you're suffering so much. Did you have to have a lot of stitches? Have you posted your birth story anywhere? Did I miss it?

I had tons (took 90 minutes) but luckily (?!) mine are inside mostly so wee doesn't really get on them. I'm scared what sex is going to be like though. 

MM - don't worry about size. I was measuring 43 at 38 when I was in labour. Scan the week before she arrived growth scan had her at 7lb14 with a head size over the 95th line - yet a week layer she arrived 7lb 8oz and an exactly average head!


----------



## Hann12

LP - if its really bad get it checked out just to be on the safe side re:infection. I got one and it was incredibly painful.

BH have slowed and almost stopped. More teasing for me then! Although I have to believe that they are doing something and that it can't be too long!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann - how long after birth was your infection? I keep hoping I'm past the stage where I could get one.


----------



## Hann12

Cupcake - you'll be fine when it comes to sex just leave it until at least 6 weeks. I had a tear and an episiotomy which they say us equivalent to a second degree tear. Mine then got infected and tore open so was pretty awful. I really hope I avoid anything this time, I had more than my fair share last time!!


----------



## Hann12

Oh just missed your post - mine got sore on day 4 and fully infected day 5, I was then on 4 sets of antibiotics and 3 sets of painkillers for a week. It didn't close until 8 weeks post partum - I was literally walking around with an open wound for all that time. Awful is not the word! They wouldn't restitch it back together as they said it would just break open again! Lovely!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Mines a 2nd degree. Feeling pretty good though and 9 days pp so fingers crossed I'll be ok. 

Such a scary prospect. Must've been awful for you. Xx


----------



## Hann12

You'll be fine - most infections are caught while they stitch you up so you'd know by now if you had one.


----------



## pinktiara

missmayhem said:


> I know what you mean think I'm starting to worry about the size of this one. I never had a bump with DD yet this time I've got huge and fundal height is 44 with scans showing 95centile
> 
> 
> I'm starting to panick

Mine is right on for measurements and I have only gained 17 lbs which is all baby and water placenta etc but with the gd they really worry you that your baby will be big it's awful.


----------



## lpjkp

Ive mentioned it to the midwife twice and she just said its normal to be in pain for at least 15 days :s

Ive only got a graze and a 1st degree unstitched tear but its close to where I pee instead so the urine irritates the wound. ..I don't think its helping being so active either...my DH is great with the baby but pretty unsympathetic to the fact ive just had a baby and I ache and hurt...hes got family constantly round and having them round in a few minutes, which im seriously annoyed about...is it too much to ask to spend more than an hour as a family?! X


----------



## pinktiara

We live downstairs from my Inlaws for now and I have already told hubby nobody is coming by unannounced our family is having the baby not there's we need time to bond. I'm used to doing everything so it's been hard to ask for help but I have to men need to be told what to do they don't get it!


----------



## Lady H

Good call Pink, I've already told hubby we are on visit lock down for a week apart from the grandparents.


----------



## pinktiara

It's important to spend time as your own little unit and they will see him in the hospital so it's not like they don't see him at least once before we come home.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! It's getting so exciting in here! Congrats sass & MM!! 

AFM I might be on my way too! Today is my due date & I've been cramping & contracting all day & have had a pink watery discharge. I'm wondering if its the bloody show or my waters breaking because I've read that is pinkish too?? Contractions are 10ish minutes apart but longer here and there. What do you girls think?

Can't wait to find out if its a boy or girl!!!


----------



## kezziek

Bellarosa sounds like it could be it  my second labour was very stop/start & contractions took awhile to get regular xxx

Lpjkp- sorry to hear you are sore, you definately need to take some weight of that tush! It did take me awhile to heal last time but I found arnica cream helpful and really soothing. There's also a local anaesthetic gel alled instillagel that you might be able to ask your midwife for. It numbs and soothes the are and also is antibacterial too. Other that that lots of rest and knicker free time when you can just lie on you side on a towel. When you need to pee get a jug of warm water and pour in on your bits as you go and it will dilute the wee so that it doesn't sting and then gently pat dry. Get it looked at though if you find it is getting worse not better xxx

Pink best of luck for tommorow hun xxxx

Hann I totally feel for you- today has been so hard my pelvis feels like it can take no more and I've been getting aches and braxton hicks all day that nust disappointly fizzle out into nothing. Babys head is so low that everytime it moves it I get a lightening bolt of pain. I wont sleep now im so uncomfy but I will lie here analysing every twinge and ache and hope it turns into something- grrr am going mad with the wait which is silly really I'm mot exactly bored I have plenty to do with my two boys- I think it's just the not knowi g when and knowing that I have to get the boys settled when the time comes too xxx


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Congrats sass and mm! 
I am so miserable. Ugh. Only two more days til my next appt and I'm rly debating whether to let him induce or not...I threw up twice today and can barely eat amything I am so uncomfortable and can't sleep or anything...I have lost another pound so idk how any of this can be good for baby :/ 

Also does anyone know if hemorrhoids go away after baby comes? I am so tired of them! And they have seemed to leave some er...loose skin back there I guess from stretching it out..anyone had this or know if it goes away? I feel so unattractive and gross..OH refuses to dtd anymore cuz he says its "weird" for him :/ so I can't use that method to try and help labor along...sucks...I'm so ready to be done its not even funny


----------



## Hann12

Kezzie - how are you today? I'm still getting very regular BH, exhausted and feel rubbish. I have a reflexologist coming in an hour which will hopefully be nice. Apparently they can tell how ready you are for labour by feeling certain points for a hormone shift. I wouldn't be surprised if she said I still had a while though. Feel totally wiped out at the minute but then again I looked back at my notes before I had DD and I was the same. Really hope it happens for us soon!!


----------



## kezziek

Yeah I feel wiped out too Hann and I remember feeling that way last time too. I do feel strange today, I'm not quite 'with it' and getting period pains on and off plus lota of pressure so I'm hoping that something might happen in the next 2-4 days. It will be interesting to hear what the reflexologist says. Fingers crossed for us to be soon! X


----------



## Hann12

Rubbish news from the reflexologist - apparently I'm not ready to go into labour, she said she definitely think I'll make my appointment at 40+5 on Monday, big big sigh!!


----------



## missmayhem

Sorry to hear that Hann that sucks. I'm not having a great day either. Had a lovely flight on the air ambulance. Now sat in Aberdeen hubby and DD won't be here for hours yet. My waters have gone and consultant had over looked group b strep and freaked out. 

Getting mild tightenings but nothing to write home about. Updating my journal thou if you want to stalk feel free


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Air Ambulance!!! Hope you're ok Hun. Xxx


----------



## Hann12

Wow missmayhem - air ambulance! I hope your DH gets there in time! Good luck and I'll def check out your journal for updates!


----------



## missmayhem

We're fine just waiting on contractions starting. Hoping to be on the labour ward soon


----------



## Lady H

Hann I hope the reflexologist is wrong!

Missmayhem good luck Hun xxx

Kezzie hope it happens for you soon.

I'm into hospital for my induction tomorrow at 8am. BnB buddy will update my journal with any news if anyone interested. Good luck Ladies, I hope I return to lots of babies having arrived xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Eeee Lady H!! How exciting. 

Can't wait to hear your news. :)

We've just been out for a nice walk. Has worn me out a bit but I'm going to try and get us some fresh air everyday.


----------



## kezziek

Good luck Lady H & MissMayhem! V.exciting xxxx

MrsVbabcock hope that you feel better soon hun and that your appointment is a good one. I think heammoroids do get better afterwards but may need treatment if not but at the moment theres so much pressure down there in that region. Ask your doctor for some cream to soothe them and help to shrink them xxx

Hann thats a shame but they could be wrong and you can go from not being ready to all of sudden being in labour. It won't be much longer now xxxx

Am still feeling sicky and tummy hurting, kidding myself that it could be a sign. no energy to even so much as make sure my hospital bag is packed right either :( I wonder how on earth I will cope with having a newborn again when I am struggling so much with these last few days- eek! X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann - I don't think they can know at all babe. 

Baby Bee's head was was never engaged, I'd not had a show or cramps or anything. 

Even once in labour my contractions never really got much closer than 3 minutes but then all of a sudden I went from 3cm to 8cm.


----------



## TTCBean

I am having a really hard time with breastfeeding... and today I found out I have thrush. I am in so much pain. I am going a natural route first before trying any medications, I am hoping it works. :(


----------



## kezziek

Ouch ttcbean :-( so painful you poor thing. I had it with my first too- I didn't take any medication for it but did treat babies mouth with nystatin ointment which the health visitor gave me. I think I also got some strong probiotics from the local chiropractor I was taking him to at the time for cranial osteopathy x


----------



## MightyMom

Sorry for the delay, here is Colton's birth story!

On Sunday early morning I had terrible contractions. I was timing them and they were one minute long and five minutes apart. They started at 1am but never got closer together. At 5am I decided to get up and get dressed to go to the hospital. Very curiously the contractions, which had me writhing in my bed, stopped. No more signs of labor. I was pretty upset, and a little scared because if that WASN'T labor, how bad would labor be? We went to a parade, and I walked a fair distance and stood the whole time. Still no more signs of imminent labor. Every time I went to the loo I checked for bloody show or losing my plug. Nothing. By some miracle I went to bed early, and managed to fall right to a very good, deep sleep.

At 4:30am, I woke with a very painful tightening in my stomach. I figured I just needed to pee, as that had been a very familiar feeling at just the same time every morning for the last week or so. I went pee, then had a VERY strong contraction. I made note of the time, flushed and walked back to bed. I didn't even make it to the bed and another one came on. I couldn't breathe, couldn't move. Just held the bed and tippy-toed through it. After it passed I went back to the loo to try to pee again, look for show, and generally to figure out what on earth just happened. I think my hind waters broke at that point because I sort of "leaked" into the toilet, it wasn't urine as I had just went. I went back and forth between trying to go back to bed and going back to sit on the toilet to try to have a BM (maybe it was that again?) but finally at 5am I started timing them with my phone app. One minute apart! DH got up at this point to wake my mom and get ready to go to the hospital. I was trying to hold out until 5:30am as that is when the neighbor would be waking and said she could watch DD for us. At 5:20am I sent DH over to the neighbor's house with DD even though it was early because I simply couldn't take it anymore. At 5:30am we rushed to the hospital. The car ride was one long 7 minute contraction. The main entrance was closed so we had to use the emergency entrance, but DH accidentally dropped me off at the Ambulance entrance, so I had to walk to the ER entrance. One very rushed wheelchair ride later, I was in L&D. The nurse started checking me into the computer system, and it was the most aggravating thing in the world to be asked question after question after question, having to answer in between contractions and not being able to focus on mentally controlling the pain. In the end I was laying in the bed screaming through every contraction. I was very self-conscious of the fact I was screaming. I hated it. I was already 7cm dialated, but they still called the anesthesiologist to come give me an epidural. THANK GOD. I was really struggling by then. Even after the epidural I continued to feel the contractions enough to have to yell through them, although they were significantly dulled in between.
Colton was born at 8:36am after only 5 pushes. He had the cord wrapped around his neck twice, but he was just fine. It was 4 hours from the first contraction to the last, and I was basically in transition the entire time without any build up. Despite laboring down as much as possible I still ended up tearing up the same scar line I had torn with DD. But despite it all we are both doing great. :)


----------



## Hann12

Fab birth story mighty - huge congratulations!

Missmayhem - I need to check out your journal but hope its happened/happening!

Kezzie - I've had zero energy this week too but I was the same before DD too so hoping its a sign for us!

Ttc - I had thrush too with DD, ended up treating with medical drugs but it went quickly - hope yours does. 

Cupcake - yay for te walk and getting out!

Over night I had lots of pelvis stretching cramps and pains - not contractions - but this morning my bump has dropped! I'm hoping it won't be too much longer now. My DH told me to ignore the reflexologist too lol! I know that when I start dilating I go into labour quickly so I hope that it happens over the next few days naturally. I'm excited! 
Busy day though with a hospital appointment for DD and a birthday party for her friend this afternoon. Guess is better to keep busy!


----------



## kezziek

Yeah definitely ignore the reflexologist Hann it will happen soon your body is doing all the right things. Much better to have plans and keep busy. I should be busy today- I have lots of food to cook up and get out of the fridge too but so far I've done absolutely nothing just do not have the energy. I have a busy day tomorrow with the midwife and sweep and shopping etc so that one will go quick and then I would love to have the baby over the weekend if not before. 

Hope thinks are going well for missmayhem 

Great birth story mightmom thanks so much for sharing &#9825;&#9829; xxx


----------



## kezziek

Sass you are probably far too busy to read this but if you are how are you and how is Dylan doing??? Hope you are home or heading homewards very soon xxxx


----------



## Hann12

Kezzie - I find it hard to motivate myself at times too, just been really tired! Off to a 2 year old birthday party in 30 minutes so that will take up the afternoon. I'm now just looking to the weekend and thinking of nice things we can do and trying to forget thoughts of going into labour! 

Missmayhem - checked your journal and no update yet but thinking if you!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Here's a new mum question. 

Bee is asleep. Will be for another hour or so (hopefully) but just did a big sounding poo. 

What's crueller - leaving her to sleep in it. Or waking her and making her miserable. (She hates being changed!)


----------



## TTCBean

That's a good question Cupcake, I wonder the same!!


----------



## pinktiara

Well he's here Mason russel arrived safe and sound into the world yesterday may 8 at 855am weighing in at a whopping 9lbs even. I was up and about last night c section went well had a shower did some makeup today. Mason is eating and sleeping and pooping like a champ all he does is sleep really formula fed helps. He's a happy baby that's for sure and his brother is so happy to have him https://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s675/lexytiara/null_zpsf253e63f.jpg


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awwww. He's adorable. Congrats pink. :)

I changed Bee. Whilst changing her she did another big poo and a wee!

We'd have been fine if it wasn't for the second poo as that meant it took me way longer and she woke up. Just had to rock her for 15 minutes to be able to put her back down. 

At least she's clean.


----------



## lpjkp

I wonder that too cup cake! I tend to change his nappy if I know hes pooped or he wakes up, otherwise I tend to changehim as part of his feeding routine...if hes asleep, I tend to wait until he wakes unless his nappy has leaked so he doesn't get too stressed with being woken up. 

Not sure if what im doing is right though. ..


----------



## lpjkp

Congratulations pink! He is so adorable! Perfect little family!! Xxx


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Congrats Pink he is adorable xx

Ziva slept from midnight till 8am last night! She is only 17 days old and is healthy but I'm not sure if I should wake her through the night for a feed? Normally she wakes at 430am like clock work! If she does it again should I wake her? During the day we feed on demand.


----------



## kezziek

Congratulations pink! He looks so lovely and your older boy is adorable!  &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;

Changing nappy when asleep is such a hard call to make as you don't want them to get sore if you leave them in it but sooooo frustrating if they have just gone to sleep.... I think I sometimes tried to change them whilst they were asleep with varying degrees of success lol. Also if they doing lots of little poos I woild make sure I had slapped some barrier /nappy cream on their little botty so if they did poop and I hadnt realised it would be less likely to burn their skin. I've forgotton all these newborn tricks that they throw at us haha I'm getting scared now! XxxxX

Labour watch front: lots of painful tightenings this evening and pressure. Feel like baby might come soon but know I could be imagining it all. Midwife in the morning to attempt a sweep. Taking my two year old with me though so that could be an interesting appointment! X


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Baby jayson is here! Born this morning at 630am in 4 pushes. 7lbs 13oz and breastfeeding like a champ :) 
Went up to labor and delivery at 4pm yesterday cuz of pink watery discharge and period feeling cramps. Was my waters leaking so they kept me and my dr started pitocin to help me along so I didn't have a dry labor. Waters started gushing as the contractions got stronger. By 9ish I got a dose of IV meds cuz the contravtions werr getting intense..meds wore off after 2 1/2 hrs and couldn't get more til 4 hrs from first dose...finally got another dose...labor was going on foreevvverr and the pain wasn't unmanageable it was just going for so long that I was getting tired so I got an epidural which I never imsgined I would...if my labor was shorter I don't think I would have needed it as I got the epi at about 3am and he was born at 630 . So yeah i avrually rly liked the epi minus it gave me hoorrrrrible tremors. But i couldnt feel my contractions at all. Then i started feeling like i had to poo so i let the epi wear off to see if i might b ready..about 15 min after deciding that i was yelling for the dr to get in here cuz i couldnt hold it baby was right there the pressure was insane!! Dr showed up after what seemed like forever of me crying where is heee...lol. and i gave it all i had and slowed my pushes when he told me to and in 4 pushes and no tearing he wss here! I was in complete disbelief. Still am! My body completely took over i was moaning and breathing and grunting as i was pushing and i felt like it wasnt even me doing it. It was a very out of body experience and NOTHING like i expected...i was so scared of crowning and i cant even remember what it felt like now. I am in love :) 
Relaxing in our postpartum suite watching some tv now


----------



## MightyMom

Cupcake: Happens all the time with Colton. Unless it's inconvenient for us (like we're in the car driving) we change him anyway. He squeals but it's only for a minute and then he's back out.

Congratulations pink and mrsbabcock! Jayson and Mason, it's like they were meant to share a birthday!


----------



## pinktiara

No doubt right ha ha how sweet


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations pink and mrsbabcock!

Kezzie - good luck for today's sweep - hope it work!

Well my contractions died after 4 hours, was so depressed as same thing happened with DD - on/off for 4 days. Really hope I'm more efficient this time, seems somewhat unfair that I get this again after last time! Hard to feel positive when that happens so woken up feeling pretty depressed. I know that's stupid as the baby will be here in the next week but I'm just disappointed that yesterday led to nothing :(


----------



## kezziek

Hann I dont blame you for feeling disappointed- it is so frustrating when it is stop/start. I felt entirely despondent this morning after having pains last night that led to nothing. 

Midwife appointment today has given me some hope though  she actually found my cervix (wohoo!) And did a sweep and said I was 2cm dilated so thats something. I know it could still be days yet but at least my body is doing something. She reckons I need to chill out or its not going to happen anytime soon- I know that what im anxious about is getting the boys sorted with childcare so I'm going to say to the parents in law please can you have them overnight tonight and Saturday so I know if anything kicks off they are sorted. I will go round and put them to bed and get them up in the mornings and take them home if nothing happens but I just don't want to be rushing them around in the middle of the night.

Kinda doubtful as to how effective the sweep was as it didn't really hurt?? I've also not bled or anything yet. I spent the rest of the morning shoppi g and running errands and apart from pelvis and sciatic pain I wouldnt really say I've had any period like cramping yet just lots of pressure down below- :-/ im unsure what to expect really as never had a proper sweep done before.


----------



## Hann12

I've been told that you need to be relaxed to go into labour - although first time round that wasn't the case for me but I am really trying this time! Getting the childcare will help and its great you got the sweep! I'm sure they'll tell me my cervix is too high on Monday which will be beyond annoying!! 
I had a successful sweep last time and I can't remember if I had initial bleeding - I know she was a bit bloody after doing it (lovely) but I definitely had a fair bit that night so it might just take a while to work its way down. My sweep didn't hurt either - no more than a smear test. I hope it does the job for you!
Are we the only ones still waiting for labour?! That seems mad when its a may thread and its only 10th but everyone seems to have gone early! So weird!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hope it's soon for you two ladies. :) Just think - whatever happens next weekend you'll have your babies x

Midwife has just been. I'm all discharged. :( I love my midwife so much, we both had a little cry saying bye. 

Baby Bee is doing amazing. Was 7lb 8oz at birth. Went down to 7.4 last Saturday when weighed and today weighed in at 8lb!! 

Midwife couldn't believe it, said its an almost unheard of gain for a breastfed baby. So I'm a very happy mummy. :)


----------



## kezziek

Thats great cupcake! You have full cream milk their girl 

Yep Hann I think it is just us two left, crazy when you think how busy this thread was in the beginning. I think so many have drifted away. And it is amazing how many have gone early! So jelaous haha. 

Don't worry about that old cervix too much last time when I was 7 days late she had a good old rummage (ouch) and it was so high and far back she couldn't do anything but I still had him naturally later that day. I don't imagine you would go any later than 7 days if you weren't with your first. X


----------



## Hann12

Crazy isn't it - you should go first in fairness then I'll be the last man standing - mental seeing as its not even the middle of the month! That's good to know about the cervix thing thank you!


----------



## jtink28

i'm so excited to see what these yellow bumps are going to be!! 
hopefully it will come very soon for you girls!!


----------



## Hann12

Thanks jtink - it's keeping me going just to find out what he/she is going to end up being. I can't really complain at the moment with the wait, I get a bit more 1:1 time with my gorgeous DD and she's so into being cuddled at the moment and has just started to tell me she loves me so I know I'm really lucky and should be more patient waiting a few more days for this one!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann - midwife could barely reach my cervix when I was in labour! And 5 hours later I'd given birth. And that's with a first baby. Imagine how much quicker things could change with #2!

Honestly I had no 'signs' at all. The whole TTC, pregnancy, birth process has taught me you can't trust anything. 

I know you must be miserable and impatient though, and am sending you all the labour dust I can. Xxx


----------



## Hann12

That's interesting to know that they couldn't reach your cervix during labour - thanks cupcake! I've just arranged for my parents who are currently staying to go out tomorrow do we can DTD and see if that helps, probably not but still I'll give it a try. Really feel like I'm more like 5 days away than 2 days away but I guess you never know. Will be a tad freaked out when I do go into labour as although I've been doing hypnobirthing I still haven't wrapped my head around labour for the second time. Will be nice to join you all chatting about newborns though hopefully soon! :)


----------



## kezziek

Haha Hann I've got this image of you actually saying to the parents that they need to go out so you can dtd ;-) I'm sure you didn't but I have a friend who actually lives with her husband and parents full time and she would tell them they are so freakily open and honest about these things lol.

Have boys settled at the in laws house now and am feeling like a fraud as nothing happening here apart from a backache. Feel sicky and really want to go to bed though so waiting for MIL to come home and then will rush off to bed. Might try some evening primrose oil up 'there' tonight too just in case it helps. I've been taking it orally but not been bothering the other way as I can't find my cervix.


----------



## Hann12

Lol no I didn't tell them - just suggested they go to the garden centre with DD in the morning ;) 
I tried EPO last night and can't find my cervix either, that's why I doubt I'll have successful sweep on Monday. Who knows though. I think epo thins the cervix but doesn't always dilate. I also heard you can dilate and thin but still have a high cervix.
Thinking positively for us - it MUST happen soon!!


----------



## missmayhem

Hi ladies my yellow bump turned blue


My intuition was right! Baby Ripley was born 9th may just before 8pm by emergency c section. As my body refused to get past 3 cm. 

He is a little beauty and feeding is going well. Pic in my journal. 



Love to you all. Your turn now Hann


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I couldn't find my cervix the day I went into labour. And I was 3ck and thinned loads and MW could barely reach it (once I was in labour as I just mentioned)


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Wow we had a little burst of babies there didn't we. Was that 3 in the past 2 days?? Who knew so much of this group would be done and may not even halfway over! Hann ull go next. I went from nothing rly happening to giving birth in less than 24 hrs so hang in there!


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Feeding is going really well for little guy and I he has a great latch and feeds for 30 min at a time at least. He is just now starting to be a little fussy. May try a pacifier tonight just to let him suck for 2 min to fall asleep then ill take it out but he REALLY likes to suck and I know he can't be hungry cuz I JUST fed him for a straight 40 min.. and if I give him my finger hell suck it for 2 min and then is out like a light


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yay MM. Huge congrats on baby Ripley. :)

MrsBabcock. I tried a soothie a couple of nights ago when I was desperate and she had fed for 2 hours. 

She would not take it at all. :( Will try again in a couple of weeks though as she's a very sucky baby and I think it'd benefit her.


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Yeah exactly lol he's a sucky baby. It seems to sooth him but I don't wanna sit there with my finger in his mouth. And I know he's not hungry cuz I have plenty of colostru m and he sucked for a straight 30 min. And he is clean and warm just fussy but I don't want to offer him boob every time bc he will get too much snd spit up which he's already done once he went back for seconds and spit up 15 min after.


----------



## pinktiara

I'll write up my birth story later recovery has been a lot harder this time as i felt a lot of what was going on and I shouldn't have so I was really tense and they could barely get mason out. All pretty traumatic but everyone is home safe and sound and healthy mason is now 8 lbs and eating 2 ounces of formula about every 3 hours sleeps all the time it's great!


----------



## missmayhem

I'm hearing you cupcake and mrs b


Last night Ripley fed for an hour off for two fed for one off for one fed for two and still screamed. I gave in and said enough, he then had 9ml expressed colostrum and is still asleep


----------



## kezziek

Please send me your labour dust ladies I really need to have this baby now! 8 days overdue today and woke up early with painful but irregular contractions. 

Got up and had some breakfast and started tidying up and they seem to have fizzled out again :-(

I'm not entirely without hope as this happened last time on and off but it is frustrating. Am feeling a bit scared too as I think I had forgotton how horrible the pain could be and these are just the mild ones lol!!

I'm gonna try have a walk later to see if that helps and hopefully another snooze as tired from getting up early doors. Hope all you ladies are ok. Pink- look forward to hearing your birth story, sorry yohbhad a rough time :-( xxx


----------



## Hann12

Oh kezzie that sounds promising and weirdly enough I started getting them too at around 3am, they were coming every 12 mins and were taking my breath away but copeable. I went for a lie down at 6-7 and dozed but was still aware if them if that makes sense then now I'm up its still happening but they've not got more intense. I'm thinking its either happening today and its a slow start like last time or its more on/off labour but will set the real thing off in the next couple if days as I had this for 4 days before proper labour with DD. Either way I'm feeling more confident that its all going to happen soon!
I think it sounds like yours will be too. Fingers crossed for May 11th or 12th babies for us both!! Good luck :)


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Sorry your recovery is rough pink :( 
I am rly thankful I am suprised how normal I feel just 48 hours out. Still a bit swollen down there but no real pain. This bed and my sore back r the worst of my symptoms! 

Rly rough night last night tho...from yesterday afternoon on he became more irregular with his feedings idk why he was doing so good his first day :( he started only going for 5 or 10 min before falling asleep and I could not keep him awake to keep ggoing like I had been..and he was spitting up after feeds too but the nurse said that was fine and might even b a sign my milk is starting to come in. 

At 1240am he started feeding and was doing well staying awake..but then he started screaming bloody murder when he'd accidently unlatch and could not be consoled until he relatched. After an hr and a half I had to call the nurse bc I was falling asleep with him in my arms and had no idea how to get him to stop crying :'( it was rough

And I was so overtired that when I tried to fall alseep I had mini nightmares and would wake up with a gasp and had 5 or 6 of those before finally falling asleep. They were awful horrible dreams too I was kind of disturbed that my mind dreamed them :/ not sure if I should tell my dr I feel perfectly fine and happy now that I'm awake and rested and even last night I wasn't super upset or stressed just didn't know wha t to do. Hm. Will say something if it happens again.. 

Sorry for the novel! Hope all of you mamas r doing well too 

Sending labor dust!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awww MrsBabcock, it's just hormones. 

I had a dream about 4 days in that I died. I've never ever had a dream like that and it was really scary and made me worry about my brain. 

But now we're in the swing of things and getting decent enough sleep things are much better. X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann and Kezzie!!!! Eeeeee. Babies this weekend!!

I've had an awful day emotionally. :( 

I put a picture on our baby album online last night of Bee snuggled up in bed in her new PJs (adorable!)

Don't know if I've said but we had real trouble getting her to sleep anywhere except on us. But managed to crack it but rolling up a blanket into a U shape and then laying her in that so she had a bit of something either side. 

I know it's not ideal but she's in her sidecar, less than a foot from my face, and wears her Snuza breathing monitor. 

Well, my SIL saw the picture and has sent me a big FB message about how dangerous U shaped pillows are and there should be nothing in the crib and she's worried for Bee. 

I know she's only being kind, but it's hurt my feelings SO much that I've just cried on and off all day. 

I feel like that whole side of his family must now think I'm being an awful parent and putting her at risk. :( Of course I know her sleeping like that isn't ideal, but I'm not an idiot. 

I literally spent an entire night awake reading safe ways to get her comfy. This was the way I felt was best. 

I've never felt so judged, and like a failure. It's just horrible after being so proud of myself yesterday about her amazing weight gain.


----------



## baby0

Well it's nice to see all the babies coming I have 2 weeks left
And I started to get fewcramps an tightings hoping things progress for y ladies in labour and I will be bk to check


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## pinktiara

My spinal didn't work as well this time with my son i didn't feel anything but this time around I felt a lot it was awful and clearly not how it was suppose to go. I was up and about like 6 hours later despite all of that. Feeling a bit better today first night home was great mason woke up every 3 hours ish. I got up at 5 to make a bottle and my other son was out on the couch with my husband and mason was in his basinette such a sweet picture. Couldn't have asked for a happier baby and I love having two boys more than I thought i would.


----------



## MightyMom

CupcakeBaby: Firstly, your SIL has NO business sending you a FB message like that. Second, if you have educated yourself on what you are doing, you are being a GREAT mom!! A Snuza monitor is a great idea. Don't be discouraged. I would just send a short message back to SIL. "Thank you for your concern." You don't need to justify it to her. Or explain it. Or anything else. It's hard to be a parent and harder when you feel judged for every decision. My mom has been nagging me about how we co-bed and I've politely explained a million times that I have researched it, have taken precautions, and we are doing it safely. Some people just cannot fathom co-bedding "safely." That is their problem. Continue to do what is best for baby and don't doubt yourself. If it gets the baby to sleep and you're being safe, do it.


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

So we figured out the problem. My baby was starving! Poor thing was such a good latcher that he cleared out ALL of my colostrum in 24 hours. And my body is just not making enough yet to keep up. Poor thing got irregular and short with feedings and that screaming nursing fit we had at the hospital was bc he was hungry! Poor baby. After 24 hours with no pee at all I called the on call pediatrician who told me just give him one oz of formula. He sucked it down in less than 10 minutes, pooped and slept for 3 hours, the longest he slept in like 20 hrs. Woke up again so I let him breastfeed for 20 min and he still fed beautifully no confusion, then gave him another 1oz bottle. Then he finally had a good proper pee and another poo and slept for another 3 1/2 hours. So that's how we've done the last 3 feeds combo feeding breast first then a little formula and he is doing great so far still latching on me like a champ. 

So happy now cuz I know he is not starving and I don't have to give up on bfing just yet! 

I am exhausted tho but oh well worth it


----------



## Lady H

https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w205/zoedinah/Hannah/th_bca8f49082ce54b34ab2ee3401b476b8_zpsfc34a58b.jpg

Hannah Jill born 9th May 6lb 12.5oz. Induced at 11am and arrived with gas and air at 8.50pm as suddenly 10cm as they arrived to do epidural. Both well :cloud9::thumbup:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awwww. Well done Lady H. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## kezziek

Congratulations lady h 

Happy to say that my Sophie Clare was born early this morning weighing a chunky 8 lb 9 oz after a long and gruelling labour. I'm so relieved it's over and utterly exhausted but can't sleep or relax cos of the adrenaline.

Hann I hope you are in labour now too or v.soon hun. X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Weeee! Congrats Kezzie - welcome little Sophie. 

I couldn't relax for 3 days from the adrenaline. Xx


----------



## missmayhem

Well done ladyH


----------



## missmayhem

Horrah kez. Massive congrats to you!


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Congrats lady h! And yay kez so happy for u! 
Happy mothers day to all you mamas hope everyone is doing well!

Were keeping this group going as a parenting group after everyone has their babies right?? I hope so!


----------



## MightyMom

Big congrats to Kezz and Lady H!!! Wow, I am amazed at your strength! Hard work and well worth it. :)


----------



## Hann12

Congratulations Kezzie and Lady H!

Nope no baby here yet, officially last one left!
Had 9 hours of contractions yesterday, got to 2 minutes apart then they stopped. Went to hospital and only 2cm dilated so no idea what was going on. Stopped in the early hours and no sign of a thing today. Had a sweep and a big bloody show but still nothing. 
Got a mw appointment tomorrow morning for another sweep but not holding out much hope of it being successful. Think it might be late this week - after Thursday and a week over. 
Might not be on here much until it eventually happens as I'm the only one left its just getting me down and I need to try and think positive and relax


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann, how frustrating for you Hun. Xxx fingers crossed that baby will be here soon. 

MesBabcock I was thinking the same! What do you ladies think of moving this thread over to the Baby groups?

I've started a new thread here as I think this one will reach capacity soon anyway as we've done a LOT of chatting!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-april-eary-may-2013-babies.html#post27291103

Let me know your baby's name, DOB and weight and I'll add you t the list. 

You'll notice it's called "late April early may" as son many babies popped out early!!


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Congrats lady h & Kezz!

Hann I hope you don't have to wait to much longer. Try to savor every last minute with your little girl before bubs comes along.

Afm I can't believe Ziva will be 3 weeks old tomorrow!! Where has the time gone?!?


----------



## lpjkp

Come on Hann! It's time to join us! That cheeky baby needs to read its eviction notice pretty sharpish and make an arrival! Hope you're as well as can be and making the most of your last few daysof pregnancy! Xx

Congrats lady and kezz!!! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Just wanted to pop in and say congratulations to all those that have their bumps now in their arms...and a big good luck to those still waiting to give birth :)

x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! I just spent a little time catching up on all of your posts & it's so wonderful to hear about all of the adorable babies being born! Hann, hang in there!!!! It will happen before you know it!!!

AFM, it's a girl!!! Madelyn Grace was born on her due date - May 7th, at 11:54 pm 7 lbs 9 oz 19 inches! 

Contractions only started getting regular around 7 pm and they were suddenly on top of each other! Called my midwife and was encouraged to stay home for a while and try a shower. It was so painful! After the shower we ended up at the hospital and despite originally wanting an unmedicated birth I was asking for an epidural. Well they checked me at the hospital and I was already 9 cm!!! No time for an epidural & it got to the point that I realized i was holding the baby in while standing. As soon as I said that, midwife checked me again and sure enough I was 10 cm and time to push! Around 20 mins later she was out! 

I've never felt so primal as during pushing. It was as though my body had no choice but to push every time a contraction came. Very weird feeling. 

Unfortunately I ended up with hemotomin (sp?) which basically means when they stitched my second degree tear (which took 45 mins and I could feel the needle going in and out) they apparently missed an artery I had nicked open which was spurting blood beneath my stitches and causing an awful stabbing pain in my bum. Midwife kept coming in, reaching into my uterus and pulling out blood clots which hurt worse that labor. Finally they put me out and sent me to the OR to get my stitches redone. I lost a lot of blood and had to stay in the hospital for an extra day for 2 blood transfusions. I can't believe that as a first timer, labor only really lasted 5 hours (7 pm til midnight)! And I can't believe I did it unmedicated (even though I do admit I asked repeatedly for the epidural only to be told it was too late)!

But, Madelyn is the sweetest happiest baby! She only cries when hungry breastfeeding was going well until engorgement where I got too huge for her to latch on properly so I'm actually pumping as we speak. My lactation consultant has me pumping and feeding her the expressed milk in a bottle near my breast so as to fake her out while I sort out the latching problem, but at least she's still drinking my milk.


----------



## MightyMom

Bella: Yikes! What an ordeal! Very scary, but glad you are okay. My engorgement was awful and I expressed milk too. But I just expressed 2oz or so, then let baby latch. It seemed 2oz is the magic number to make it easier to latch. Since then I've started pumping the other side after feedings. Seems to have helped. Starting my milk stash early!


----------



## lpjkp

Any updates for hann yet? Hope baby is here! Xxx


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone sorry for the silence, had a horrible 5 days of stop start labour before it finally started for real on Monday night and we had our baby boy late last night. He's totally gorgeous! Was a tricky labour as he turned back to back during it so I managed to labour in the natural birth centre but after 2 hours of pushing he wasn't turning and he actually started going higher even though I was fully dilated. With my slipped discs and sciatica they decided I had to go to the labour ward where I got an epidural and they tried to turn him. An hour later I was allowed to start pushing again and 40 mins later out he came. He is a big boy at 8 pounds 2 but amazingly I had no tears or episiotomy so I'm feeling really normal. We left the hospital after 10 hours and have been at home enjoying lots of cuddles since then. He's feeding really well, really good latch and not too sore at the moment, early days though!
Just so happy to have my little guy here and now I have one of each, couldn't be happier!


----------



## lpjkp

Congratulations hann!!!!!!!!!

Im so incredibly happy for you! !! Sounds like you definitely had a rough time of it, but thats amazing you didnt tear! Welcome to the world little man!

You should join us over on the baby group that cupcake set up :) xxx


----------



## Hann12

Thank you! Yes wasn't a fun birth lol but we are both okay so just happy for that!
I'm not really an early may baby so not sure i qualify for the group but will poke my head in as long as people don't mind :)


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations Hann!! So thrilled for you! My labor was start/stop as well so I feel your pain. Glad the epidural worked to help him turn. And no tear! Yay! Can't wait for pics. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hann of course you qualify!!!! Wouldn't be the same without you. Xxxx

Sorry your labour was so long and complicated but amazing news that it was all great in the end. Xxxxx


----------



## kezziek

Hann congratulations! You thought he was a boy  sorry to hear of rough birth :-( mine wasn't wonderful either but so pleased it's done and they are here safe. X


----------



## pinktiara

Hey everyone just checking in cant believe mason is 10 days old. It's been a very rough recovery for me after a very rough surgery feeling your insides being cut and moved is not a good feeling. I could barely hold mason for days couldn't feed him or anything my insides hurt so bad hubby had to take extra time off. Just when that all subsided I woke up to a stiff neck and not just any stiff neck all the muscles in my body have seized up and I can barely turn my neck dr gave me muscle relaxants and I have t3s for the intense throbbing pains in my head. I just wanna feel normal and get to being the mom i wanna be on the bright side mason is amazing. Sleeps literally all the time haha gets up once at night to eat than sleeps in I'm sure that will change. I was up and out of bed 6 hours after I had him and had no problems it all got progressively worse but he is worth it and will hear the stories when he's older lol


----------



## Sass827

Aw pink. I'm sorry it's gone so poorly for ya. I wound up w a c too and DH also had o take extra time off work. The recovery is a b*tch!


----------



## bobbles86

hi everyone, just popping on while I've got a minute to update.

Oscar Benjamin arrived by c-section on 8/5/13 weighing 7lbs 2oz (not the 10lber we were expecting)

he is absolutely wonderful although has had a rocky start as he lost 15% of his body weight and went down to just 6lbs.. we are on the right track though now and he is steadily gaining.

congrats on all babies born so far

kate xx


----------



## pinktiara

My first c section was a breeze compared to this one but slowly im getting better. Congrats to all you ladies with your little bundles!! got masons first photo shoot done today with an amazing newborn photographer he did great heres a sneak peak. 
https://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s675/lexytiara/null_zps0687938e.jpg
https://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s675/lexytiara/null_zps46c1a25b.jpg


----------



## MightyMom

OMG those pics are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## kezziek

Congratulations Bobbles! Pleased to hear your little man is doing well now xxx

Lovely photos pink! X


----------



## Sass827

Great pics pink!


----------



## TTCBean

Love the photos, so cute! I had a newborn session done and still haven't got the pics back yet!


----------



## pinktiara

im still waiting on the rest these were just sneak peaks. hows everyone doing I still have an extremely stiff neck and back the dr wants me to see a chiro since its been over a week of pain now ugh. hubby is back to work for its me and the boys hasnt been too bad easier than i thought besides the pain anyways. Mason only wakes up about twice a night so that's doable and he sleeps all the time still so gives me time to spend with Carter. Already lost all my baby weight and than some so thats awesome cant wait till my 6 week check up so i can get back to the gym!!.


----------



## Sass827

How re you etting him to sleep so well at night? What's the secret? 
Dylan screamed from 3-5 last night. It was terrible.


----------



## pinktiara

Hes formula fed like Carter was and he slept through the night 13 hours at 3 months old im sure its alot to do with the formula because hes staying fuller longer. During the day hes up every 2 hours to eat


----------



## Hann12

It will be formula - BF babies tend to wake more at night as BF isn't as dense, you actually stretch a babies stomach through formula use, plus BF babies will feed at night to keep up your supply.


----------



## pinktiara

He's a happy healthy baby that's all that matters to me!!


----------



## Hann12

Not a criticism - was just explaining the mechanics behind why FF babies tend to sleep better at night


----------



## baby0

So only 4 days to go baby no6 (boy) been havin some serious tightings but not thered just yet cannot. Beliv you ladfiesx haved yourf bundles :baby:me soon enough:happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

Our newborn photos are in an album online, but I have to buy the digital negatives to get the copyrights to put the files online. Will be doing that! They are so cute, I can't wait to share them!!


----------



## Somersetlass

many congratulations to you all x beautiful maybies we have :)

Thought I come on say hi and see how you all was sorry to here some of you had rough time x and announce arrivel of our beautiful son Harry John :)

he was born 9th may 1 day past due date weighed 8lb5oz was in labour for 6hrs 15mins by my timings but mw put down 4hrs 22mins. here my bs

on may 9th at 5 45am I went to the look found I had some red spotting so I woke dh up told him I think baby on his way I then started contracting 10 mins after so I sat on my ball for few mins got a lot stronger so I said I think I better go in now babe so I woke the kids up got them dressed rang my friend to collect the children we got to labour ward about 10 past 7 mw examined me I was 7cm delighted contracting's close together every 3-2mins I went on the ball for a bit had a wounder around the room to get im moving but there were so horrid I went back on the bed for hour on my hands and knees df rubbing my back giving me drink me pounting away mooing lol then around half 10 mw examined me again I was still 7cm come on baby I shouted then 10 45 I asked for the gas and air that did wonders :) the mw wanted me to get of the bed to stand to get him moving down I had eurges to push mw told me not to push so hard not too lol still puffing on gas and air mw wanted to hear lil man heart beat it dipped so she wanted me back on the bed so back I go she asked if I need a wee I tried but nothing was coming out instead of poops sorry tmi back on the bed then at 12 11 he was coming mw told me to push I did 4 pushes he come out in his waters gushed omg that hurt he was back to back had a 2nd degree tear so I had to be stitched up not a bad birth really. sorry for the spelling


----------



## fee & bump

OH and myself were blessed with a gorgeous daughter on 29th May at 6.20pm. She weighed 7lb 2oz and we've named her Imogen Rose. Couldn't be happier with two gorgeous girls now. 
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j180/fee12345678/image-3_zpsf927482a.jpg


----------



## VmrsbabcockV

Somersetlass said:


> many congratulations to you all x beautiful maybies we have :)
> 
> Thought I come on say hi and see how you all was sorry to here some of you had rough time x and announce arrivel of our beautiful son Harry John :)
> 
> he was born 9th may 1 day past due date weighed 8lb5oz was in labour for 6hrs 15mins by my timings but mw put down 4hrs 22mins. here my bs
> 
> on may 9th at 5 45am I went to the look found I had some red spotting so I woke dh up told him I think baby on his way I then started contracting 10 mins after so I sat on my ball for few mins got a lot stronger so I said I think I better go in now babe so I woke the kids up got them dressed rang my friend to collect the children we got to labour ward about 10 past 7 mw examined me I was 7cm delighted contracting's close together every 3-2mins I went on the ball for a bit had a wounder around the room to get im moving but there were so horrid I went back on the bed for hour on my hands and knees df rubbing my back giving me drink me pounting away mooing lol then around half 10 mw examined me again I was still 7cm come on baby I shouted then 10 45 I asked for the gas and air that did wonders :) the mw wanted me to get of the bed to stand to get him moving down I had eurges to push mw told me not to push so hard not too lol still puffing on gas and air mw wanted to hear lil man heart beat it dipped so she wanted me back on the bed so back I go she asked if I need a wee I tried but nothing was coming out instead of poops sorry tmi back on the bed then at 12 11 he was coming mw told me to push I did 4 pushes he come out in his waters gushed omg that hurt he was back to back had a 2nd degree tear so I had to be stitched up not a bad birth really. sorry for the spelling

My son was born the 9th too! :)


----------



## Lady H

...and my daughter!


----------

